# Asszociációs szólánc.



## rókalány (2004 Május 4)

*Asszociációs szólánc.*

Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog 
No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:

CSEND

*******************************

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/*
*ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*

*pl.*
*1.csend*
*2.dobol*
*3.lázadva*
*4.a....stb.*


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 4)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 4 2004, 04:09 AM
> * No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND *


 Nekem ebben a pillanatban a bukaresti Falumúzemot juttatta eszembe. A kép: kellemes napsütéses délután, árnyas sétányok, lelket is nyugtató csend.

A második szó: TÁRS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 4)

Mivelhogy én az enyémet most vesztettem el, de nem haraggal, nekem az jut eszembe, amit remélek a további kapcsolatomtól vele:

ÁLLANDÓSÁG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 4)

Igen ha van MEGERTES


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 4)

Ha gyermek, akkor HISZTI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 4)

OTTHONELHAGYAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 4)

A teljességet gyakran összekeverik a vágyak KIELÉGÜLÉSével.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

Nincs TELJESSEG, csar a teljessegre valo TOREKVES van.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 5)

FAVAGAS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

TABORTUZ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

BAKONYBÉL


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 5)

Belatelepi arvahaz


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

PLATANOS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 5)

Platansor-rol= ANGYALFOLD


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 5)

BUDAPEST-em.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 5)

a HAROM LANGNYELV (az egyesites jelkepe)


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 5)

HABORU


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 5)

GALAMBOK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

...KALANDJAI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 5)

Tasnadi h34r:


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 5)

belpolitika


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

A legfontosabb az ÉLET-ben!!


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 5)

itt a FÖLDön


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Ha föld, akkor VILÁGŰR


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 5)

Űrhajó


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

vagyis UFÓ?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

KAPCSOLAT-ba lépnél velük?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Hogyne! Ha lenne velük kapcsolatom, megtudnám, hogy tényleg léteznek.
MEGBIZONYOSODÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Lehet,hogy jó...lehet,hogy rossz...mindig az adott HELYZET dönti el!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

A helyzetben mindig benne van a LEHETŐSÉG.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Lehetőség...?Akár egy ÚJRAKEZDÉSHEZ??


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Bizony, bizony, mint minden TAVASZszal...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Azzal vigyázni kell...nagyon SZESZÉLYES!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Akárcsak egypár EMBER


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 5)

HALAL.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Vannak tulajdonságok,amelyek kellő ÖNFEGYELEM-mel hiszem,hogy legyőzhetők!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

ÁLOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Néha miért ne lehetne belőle VALÓSÁG?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Igen, a valóság hozzátartozik a MIDENNAPOKhoz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Erről egy DAL jut az eszembe:
"Mindennap mikor eljön az este,
állok az ablak előtt..."
Harangozó Teri énekelte


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Egy kedves dal mindig elVARÁZSol....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

Engem mostanában egy jó SZÓ is elvarázsol...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

A szavakból néha FÉLREÉRTÉS keletkezhet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 5)

"Firtatni,hogy mi IGAZ, nem mindig jó"  
(Calderón)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 5)

Igen, mert mindenkinek MÁS az igaza...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 5)

Más ország más SZOKáSOK


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 5)

A szokas nagy ur, de a szokatlan mindig IZGATOBB  pironkodo


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 5)

Mennyire lehet izgató egy PINGVIN ?


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 5)

Egy pingvin csore joval erosebb, mint egy MACSKA karmai


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 5)

A macska meg tud DOROMBOLNI.


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 5)

Hogy? DÖRÖMBÖLNI?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 5)

Mioki dörömböl, a macs DOROMBOL.


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 5)

Aki sokat dorombol, lehet hogy eppen azzal ROMBOL


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 5)

Ha nem dorombol, akkor KARMOL, de semmiképp nem rombol.


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 5)

HIZELGES


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 5)

AKAR valamit.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 6)

Lehet,hogy nem is akar semmit,csak figyeli a JELeket.


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 6)

A jelekrol az ifjugardista csapat VERSENY jutott eszembe.


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 6)

ha verseny, akkor pedig TOUR DE FRANCE


----------



## klari (2004 Május 6)

> _Originally posted by Laja_@May 5 2004, 06:18 PM
> * ha verseny, akkor pedig TOUR DE FRANCE *


 Mi a Franc?


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 6)

A FENÉbe, Garfi semmissé tette az én jó kis szavamat! Nem ér! 2x egymás után ugyanaz a szó :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 6)

Nem fenebe inkabb FENYEBE a napfenyebe pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 6)

Ha napfény, akkor BARNULÁS


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 6)

Barnulás ellen NAPERNYŐ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 6)

Ha napernyő, akkor SÖRÖZÉS egy teraszon...


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 6)

Ha sör, akkor KESERŰ és nemszeressem... brrrr...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 6)

Valahol, mintha kererű MÉZ-ről is hallottam volna... :wacko:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 6)

Fiinom, ARANYszínű méz.....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 6)

Hajdanában,amikor versenyszerűen röplabdáztam, sok aranyérem került a NYAK-amba... pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 6)

Ha csirkenyak, akkor HÚSLEVES


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 6)

Teli POCAK


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 6)

ÉHES pocak.... Vajon miért sejtettem, hogy itt kajáról van szó?


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 6)

Ehes embert bármivel lehet ETETNI....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 6)

Hogy erről miért a HAL-ak beetetése jutott eszembe...? :wacko: nem tudom.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 6)

Hal lesz ma a VACSORA.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 6)

Utolso?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 6)

...tango PARIZSBAN


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 6 2004, 03:03 PM
> * Utolso? *


 Miert? Jossz a puskaddal?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 6)

pszt


----------



## anni (2004 Május 7)

Miert PSZT? Miert nem ENEKLES?


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 7)

GYERMEKEK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

ha mar MESE, akkor VUK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

Dora :rohog :rohog VUK es a repulo?  
oksa, akkor REPULO utan legyen a LEGSZOMJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 7)

Vastudo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

Marcibanyi ter..... KOBANYA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

sughatok Dora?  :iszunk :iszunk :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 7)

KOCSMA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

JENNY?... SETATERI-TURMIX


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 7)

Bicska Maxi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 7)

MAXI JEGKREM (nem azert, mintha szeretnem  )


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 7)

NYALAKODNI


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 7)

Ami eszembe jutott, az nem szalonképes, bááár, ez meg nem SZALON.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 7)

meno 

Cowboyok,préri,VADNYUGAT...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 7)

Vagyis REJTŐ JENŐ?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 7)

Rejtőt sajna nem OLVAS-tam,ezért nem tudok hozzászólni...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 7)

Olvasás? Olyankor a lelki szemeim előtt FILMet "forgatok" az olvasottakból...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 7)

Mostanában kevesebb IDŐ-t szánok ezekre...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 7)

Szerintem nem idő, hanem SZERVEZÉS kérdése...


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 7)

a FONOK


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 7)

a fonoknek vannak ALATTVALO-i


----------



## Laja (2004 Május 7)

KIRALYSAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 9)

a KIRALYNAL tobbet er az ADUASZ!


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 9)

ULTI


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 9)

20-100 ulti redurtMARS....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 9)

HOLDjáró


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 9)

No,megváltoztak a szabályok? Azt hittem azzal a szoval kell egy mondatot irni,amit az elözö nagybetüvel irt.

lyvian,
Nem a Hold-al kell egy mondat hanem a Mars-al....segitsek?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 9)

Most melyikkel fojtassam?? Akinek has-Mars-sa van az ne legyen Hold-koros :rohog :rohog :rohog Kulonben eleg sokat hallottam gyerekkoromban hogy Marsh ami azt jelentette nekem hogy el innen FUTAS meno


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 9)

Jo lapjaim vannak és 20-100 ulti redurtmarsot mondtam...

Foltasd a MARS-al....az lehet a bolygo is ???


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 9)

Szia Jullan  nekem az jutott eszembe


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 9)

No,akkor MARS-olj...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 9)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 9 2004, 01:39 PM
> * No,akkor MARS-olj...
> 
> *


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 9)

BETLI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 11)

Most nagyon "szőke" leszek,ez valami JÁTÉK...??? :blink: pironkodo


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 11)

BARÁTokkal a legjobb játszani pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 11)

PATERNOSZTER


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 11)

MAVKORHAZ & MAV KELETI VASUTIGAZGATOSAG (OTT MEG MUKODIK.)
PERPETUM MOBILE


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 12)

Kisvasut


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 12)

Elore? "Sose HALUNK meg..." (Koltaival lattatok? isteni film kiraly)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 12)

Nagy utazas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 12)

Ha utazás, akkor mindenképp Jordánia! meno cool :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 12)

Már megint lemaradtam a velencei KARNEVÁL-ról...!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 12)

de jó lenne egy kis MELEG...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 12)

Ma igazán KELLEMES meleg volt...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 12)

En nem ertek egyet a MELEGekkel!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 12)

nem a meleggel kellett volna írni!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 12)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket - egy kis FEHÉR NYUSZIs képeslappal kívánnék ha, csinálnék ilyesmit...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 12)

A papámnak most egy fehér sincs,mindegyik SZÜRKE...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Bizony-bizony, a szürkének ezernyi ÁRNYALATa van...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 13)

Árny alatt ülve ÁLMOKat szövögetni...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 13)

Álmokat szövögetni kellemes, de felébredni KESERVES


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Ez a FOGYÓKÚRA is keserves... :blink:


----------



## Vendég_eb32 (2004 Május 13)

fogyókúra hízókurát KÖVET?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Követ?
Don't kill the messenger!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 13)

Ko-VETKEZO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 13)

SORBANALLAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 13)

MOSZKVA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 14)

SZILJOTKA


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 14)

Jaha.Ez ungarische-ül van ???

 :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 14)

Akkor most elakadt a szólánc!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 14 2004, 02:37 AM
> * SZILJOTKA *


 Igen, elakadtunk. Felhomályosítást kérünk, mi is ez?


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 14)

Talan egy vodkafajta? Perecke eltalaltam?


----------



## voila (2004 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 13 2004, 07:37 PM
> * SZILJOTKA *


 Fustolt olajos hal? :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 14)

Bocsanat! Ez hasonlo mint a RUSZLI.


----------



## voila (2004 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 14 2004, 08:47 AM
> * Bocsanat! Ez hasonlo mint a RUSZLI. *


 :blink:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 14 2004, 03:47 PM
> * Bocsanat! Ez hasonlo mint a RUSZLI. *


 hááát, Peri, amint látod, nem sokat segítettél.... :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 14)

Hagymas HERING, ecetes leben.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 14)

Ahha, mosmár vili!
Hering? Akkor PRÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 14)

...SZÜRET...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 14)

Szia Lyvi! BOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 14)

Soha nem fogyasztok alkoholt,még ALKALOMSZERŰEN sem... 
Szió!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 14)

Alkalomszerűen viselnek a nők ESTÉLYIRUHÁt.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 15)

Valahol van a SZEKRÉNYaljában... :blink:


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 15)

Cleaning Out My Closet: EMINEM pironkodo futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 15)

KATASZTROFA !!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 15)

TÖKÉLETES-en egyetértek!


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 15)

Tökéletes=JULLAN B)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 15)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 15 2004, 10:37 AM
> * Tökéletes=JULLAN B) *


 KAMASZKORI SZERELEM


(hogy érthető legyen, és senki ne higgyje, hogy Jullanba vagyok/voltam szerelmes, ha jól tudom, Ő Svédben él, és oda költözött egy kamaszkori nagy szerelmem, erről jutott eszembe)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 15)

Ha tehetnéd...VISSZAFORDÍTANÁD az idő "kerekét"?


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 15)

Menj,az uton menj tovább....

Idézet Vikidál Gyula/P.Mobiltol...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 15)

Én bizony visszafordítanám az idő kerekét és lennék 18 ÉVES, a mai eszemmel.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 15)

Ekkor elkövettem egy hibát...most visszagondolva,rossz DÖNTÉS-t hoztam


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 16)

jöhet a döntés, melyik SöNTéS?


----------



## sopianae (2004 Május 16)

Sontes,nekem errol beugrik Pecs


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 16)

nekem Pecsrol a MANDULA jut eszembe


----------



## sopianae (2004 Május 16)

:blink: azert ezt levezethetned...


ha Madula,akkor nekem PINCE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 16)

minden evben at "atkosban" bemondtak februar tajekan, hogy tartsak az emberekben a lelket a hosszu tel utan csak eljon a tavasz; hogy Pecsett mar viragoznak a mandula fak. Ezert jut eszembe nekem Pecsrol a "mandula"  
...ha mar PINCE... legyen BOROS


----------



## sopianae (2004 Május 16)

legyen..  



PALINKAFOZES.......hat,istenem ha egyszer ez ugrik be futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 16)

FOZES? ... fiatalon inkabb FLORT!


----------



## sopianae (2004 Május 16)

Fiatalon flort ?

Ebbol jon a NEVNAP......legalabbis nekem


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

Pince...pince..pince....VÖRÖSBOR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 16)

a FÉRFI jut eszembe a vörösborról, akivel "megosztom" életemet - nem mintha alkoholista lenne, viszont szoktunk inni együtt vörösbort.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 16)

Tiszta dilinyó...nem jut eszembe semmi ÉRTELMES dolog...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 16)

Ez az elso eset?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 16 2004, 07:24 AM
> * Ez az elso eset?  *



Hehehe.... :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 16)

Ertelmes = kutyak


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 16)

A LEGHŰSÉGESEBB "társ"!


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

Na,itt állt meg a tudományom. leghüségesebb társ? Lapozok visszafelé,de nem találok senki és semmit...

Magamat kivéve. magamhoz mindig hü vagyok. Hah...megint öndicséret.

Irjatok akkor arra szót: ÖNDICSERET.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 16 2004, 06:08 PM
> * Na,itt állt meg a tudományom. leghüségesebb társ? Lapozok visszafelé,de nem találok senki és semmit...
> 
> Magamat kivéve. magamhoz mindig hü vagyok. Hah...megint öndicséret.
> ...


 Budos. :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 16)

Öndícséret = GÖRBE TÜKÖR


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

elinnen,

Mit találsz büdösnek lelkem? :wacko: 

Szonja,
Görbe tükör? :wacko: 

Addig ne itélkezzünk amig nem jártunka másik cipöjében....hány kilometert?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 16 2004, 12:12 PM
> * elinnen,
> 
> Mit találsz büdösnek lelkem? :wacko:
> ...


 Bocsika, én nem személyeskedtem, csak nekem erről (és nem Rólad) ez jutott eszembe.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja+May 16 2004, 06:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sz.Szonja @ May 16 2004, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-jullan_@May 16 2004, 12:12 PM
> * elinnen,
> 
> Mit találsz büdösnek lelkem? :wacko:
> ...


Bocsika, én nem személyeskedtem, csak nekem erről (és nem Rólad) ez jutott eszembe. [/b][/quote]
Mea culpa. :meghajolo 
Van egy szolas ,, az ondicseret budos" . Dehogy akarlak bantani. Szigoruan a szojatek volt a celom. Szeretem olvasni a beirasaidat. Ha lenne gif ami puszit kuld most azt csatolnam, de nincs


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

Mehetek magyar tanfolyamra....ezt a szolást még nem hallottam....


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 16 2004, 06:21 PM
> * Mehetek magyar tanfolyamra....ezt a szolást még nem hallottam....
> 
> *


 Onnan eredhet, ha valaki nagyon dicsergeti sajat magat, akkor bizonyara egy elonytelen tulajdonsagat akarja leplezni. De azt hiszem ezt Boszi vagy Garfi tokeletesebben el tudja magyarazni.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

Na,jo,akkor nem kell mégyegyszer zuhanyoznom,mert nem vagyok büdös...  

Vissza a témához....görbe tükör....

Hm...hm...hm..vidámpark.Elvarázsolt KASTELY


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

csöcsike,




> *Ez az elso eset?*



Pimaszkodunk vagy mi ez a beszolás ????  :lol: B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 16)

Aha  pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 16)

Nincs jobb dolgod csöcsike? Igy viszont ha szemtelenkedsz soha nem puszil meg senki...hogy lesz akkor belöled herceg a fehér lovon??

B)


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 16)

Akkor most a HERCEG FEHÉRLOVON volt az utolsó! OROSZ FESTMÉNY jut eszembe amely Iván Cárevicset ábrázolja kék ruhában előtte valamiféle Ludmilla ül rózsaszínben a lóháton. Ez annyira giccses kép volt mint amilyennek hangzik viszont gyermekkoromban annyira lenyűgözött a kép hogy nagyon sok ideig nézegettem (Szovjetúnió újság melléklete) :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 16)

Ez jóó...Valahogy a KÖZÉPISKOLÁS ÉVEK jutottak hirtelen eszembe...azok a hihetetlenül "tartalmas" orosz órák...  az orosz érettségim...  és az,hogy mennyire utáltam :angry:


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 17)

Kitarul a vilag... s az elso, igazai BARATSAGok kezdete.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 17)

Barátság=ÖNZETLENség


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 17)

Alom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 17)

Álom hogy valaha NYUGALOM lesz az életemben! B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 17)

Próbálj meg POZITÍVan hozzáállni,és az apró örömöket is észrevenni...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 17)




----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 17)

PÖRGÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 17)

Bocsi....de tényleg ez jutott eszembe-BÚGÓCSIGA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 17)

SZINHÁZ .....láttam 1x 1 Búgócsiga c. darabot.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 17)

Madison Square Garden


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 17)

1 SZMOKINGOS FICKÓ jut eszembe aki 1000el énekel Frank Sinatra szerű számokat. :lol:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 17)

PINGVIN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 17)

Déli-sark...hó...jég...HIDEG...


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 17)

A sarki fény csodalatos felfenylesei: AURORA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 17)

RÓZSASZIN


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 17)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 17 2004, 04:56 PM
> * RÓZSASZIN *


 PÁNTLIKA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

MENYECSKE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 18)

A LAKODALOM eszembe juthat...? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

Simán! :rohog Akkor nekem egy KÖVÉR PATTANÁSOS CSÁVÓ jut eszembe, aki mellé leültettek 15 éves koromban 1 lakodalomban. (Bocsánat - de ez jutott eszembe! :wacko: )...életreszóló élmény volt majdnem sírtam


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 18)

:rohog :rohog cool 
Gondolkozom...gondolkozom... :wacko: 
Lehet,hogy ma már tök jó pasi...  Meg kellene KERESNI! futyul :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

Keresni, keresni....Hol van a szemüvegem?! Az APÁM jutott eszembe!!!! :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 18)

:rohog :rohog 

Az enyém is ÁLLANDÓAN azt keresi....   :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

:rohog :rohog Micsoda VÉLETLEN!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 18)

:rohog :rohog 
Pedig véletlenek nincsenek,minden a FORGATÓKÖNYV szerint történik...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Május 18)

Ha forgatokonyv, akkor FILMSZINESZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 18)

Jujjjjj...ezt nekem most kell...muszáj pironkodo Nagyon SZERETEM!!!! Imádom...:wub:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Preatty woman


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

soha véget nem érő FOGSOR, amilyen csak J. Robertsnek van. (Utálom.)


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

En az öndicsérö már megint magamra gondoltam.....a preatty woman....Hahahaha  

FOGSOR=Protézis.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> *soha véget nem érő FOGSOR, amilyen csak J. Robertsnek van. (Utálom.) *



Csak nem irigykedünk? Hi-hi-hi.

Ne is törödj vele....azért mert nekünk kevesebb fogunk van,attol még nincs a világ veszve.
JObb igy a la naturell lenni: itt nincs se szilikon se protko....a szilikon saját gyártmány....a protkot meg be lehet dobni a mosogépbe...kis hipo és máris megvan s ok Julia Roberts utánzat...

No,megvigasztaltalak????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 05:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Meg nekem


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Müködik a Photoshop ???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 05:57 AM
> * Müködik a Photoshop ???  *


 Olcsobb mint a fogorvos


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Ebben igazad van. Az itt is lassan luxusnak számit.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Legyen jo napotok


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Öreg,nös,800 gyereke van....gondolni kell a gyerektartásra is...


 :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 05:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Igen!!!
(A fogsora miatt még nem utálnám, inkább az egész nő úgy ahogy van nem jön be. Akkor mondjuk 1000x inkább Liv Tyler - aki szép is, és valamiféle intelligencia is van benne.)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 06:12 AM
> * Öreg,nös,800 gyereke van....gondolni kell a gyerektartásra is...
> 
> 
> :wacko: *


 Ilyen adotsagaim nekem is vannak


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Szerinted is?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 18)

Görbe tükör :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

:wacko: Onkritika


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 06:54 AM
> * :wacko: Onkritika  *


 Na, jól van, csak gonoszkodtam egy kicsit  futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Tesek? :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 06:57 AM
> * Tesek? :wacko: *


 Na, miután szétoffoltuk a topicot, térjünk vissza az eredeti témára: én a tesséket veszem utolsónak és NAGYOTHALLÓKÉSZÜLÉK is kell? pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

:rohog :hivatalos :rohog Oregkor ,


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 18)

Imádom az öregeket, bárcsak minden FÖLDI JÓt megkaphatnának...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Akkor mar minek , Lehet hogy nem elnek tul. Boldogsag


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Szonja...

meno 

Szegény csöcsike micsoda lelkibeteg lesz most....


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> *Ilyen adotsagaim nekem is vannak *



Csupa pozitiv ....???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

No,most mit mondtam ami miatt pironkodsz ????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Ha csak hozzam szolsz en mar ettol elpirulok pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Csak olyanokat ne mondj,mint a munkatársam tegnap....mert akkor nagy pofon lesz....


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

Pofon, vagy NYAKLEVES?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Gondolni sem szabad?  En nem , csak ugy kerdezem  futyul pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

csöcsike,

Megijedtél ??? Hamar jött a védöügyvéd szöveg...  :lol:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

haha...visszatérve a nyaklevesre.....meg a szoláncra...

CERNAMETELT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 11:07 AM
> * csöcsike,
> 
> Megijedtél ??? Hamar jött a védöügyvéd szöveg...  :lol: *


 Hat minek tagadjam, megszeppentem


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 06:08 PM
> * haha...visszatérve a nyaklevesre.....meg a szoláncra...
> 
> CERNAMETELT *


 A házi készítésühöz jó ÉLES KÉS kell


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

DISZNOTOROS


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> *Hat minek tagadjam, megszeppentem *



Talán adok akkor csokit,hogy kiengeszteljelek.... B)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 06:11 PM
> * DISZNOTOROS *


 SAVANYÚ KÁPOSZTÁval.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

SZEKELYKAPOSZTA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

FOSÁS (bocs, pironkodo de ez jutott eszembe)


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

SZENTABLETTA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

JORDÁNIAba vittünk, de nem volt rá szükség.... Nem tudom megállni, most felrakok ide egy képet


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

Rokajány,

Szép foto.
Te vagy a képen ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Aha


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 09:39 AM
> * Aha  *


 igazán megfordulhatna és levehetné a ......................hátizsákot.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

En mar mondtam neki, de hat tudod, futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Jordánia...Petra ????


----------



## voila (2004 Május 18)

rokalany,te nem is vagy kover... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Tudom pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> *Tudom *



Honnan ????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Mondtak  pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 09:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 okos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

:meghajolo :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Nem lehet...van okos férfi ??? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Elvetve, neked szerencsed van egy nap kettovel is talalkoztal


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Az öndicséretnek van a legjobb ize... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Azert mi ferfiak nem vagyunk ilyen szerencsessek, Latott valaki mar okos not? futyul h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 11:56 AM
> * Azert mi ferfiak nem vagyunk ilyen szerencsessek, Latott valaki mar okos not? futyul h34r: *


 :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

h34r:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

csöcsike,

Ne ásd a saját sirodat.... szivar 

.....vagy hogy mondják magyarul ???

Magad alatt ne ásd a fát mert marhára összetöröd magad... szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

h34r:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 09:56 AM
> * Azert mi ferfiak nem vagyunk ilyen szerencsessek, Latott valaki mar okos not? futyul h34r: *


 oh ja,
láttam már sokat.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Nincs ma csoki...se esti mese... szivar


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 06:58 PM
> * csöcsike,
> 
> Ne ásd a saját sirodat.... szivar
> ...


 Vagy ő töri össze magát, vagy mi törjük össze, úgyis ugyanarra a sorsra jut....


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+May 18 2004, 06:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ May 18 2004, 06:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 18 2004, 09:56 AM
> * Azert mi ferfiak nem vagyunk ilyen szerencsessek, Latott valaki mar okos not? futyul h34r: *


oh ja,
láttam már sokat. [/b][/quote]
Megint a jó kis puncivadász szöveg.... szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Es dogszagra gyul az eji vad...... h34r:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> *Vagy ő töri össze magát, vagy mi törjük össze, úgyis ugyanarra a sorsra jut.... *



Pontosan. B)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+May 18 2004, 10:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ May 18 2004, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megint a jó kis puncivadász szöveg.... szivar [/b][/quote]
ugye mondtam hogy láttam már sokat.

Itt felettem egy példa meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Heves udvarlasotoknak nem birok ellenalni, itt vagyok, marcangoljatok mindenem a tietek. / A motort es a hutot a sorrel azt nem adom/


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 12:03 PM
> * Heves udvarlasotoknak nem birok ellenalni, itt vagyok, marcangoljatok mindenem a tietek. / A motort es a hutot a sorrel azt nem adom/  *


 :angry: tuttam


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

> */ A motort es a hutot a sorrel azt nem adom/ *



Ne irigykedj.

A herceg fél országa nem kell. Ide az gészet vagy semmit.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)




----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 18 2004, 10:04 AM
> * Ejj, ezek a pasik!
> Hogy hízik most a májatok, mi?
> És most kerestem egy kövér fotót, de csak ezt találtam *


 áhhh ez nem kövér.
Van mit rajtad rágni


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

Rokalány,

Ne fáradj tovább...1967-ben születtem.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

Spanky :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo szeretem, ha rágnak....  Valaki meg is igérte, hogy lerágja rólam a fölöslegesnek talált kilókat....  
Na, megyek, le is szedem a fotót


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 07:15 PM
> * Rokalány,
> 
> Ne fáradj tovább...1967-ben születtem. *


 Dehát én nem fáradok... tudom!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 18 2004, 12:26 PM
> * Spanky :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo szeretem, ha rágnak....  Valaki meg is igérte, hogy lerágja rólam a fölöslegesnek talált kilókat....
> Na, megyek, le is szedem a fotót *


 pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 18)

Miért pirulsz, te? :wub:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 18)

csöcsike szégyenlös...azért van olyan paradicsom szine néha...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 18)

Én óvatlanul benyitottam a Szóláncba, és ahelyett hogy 1 jót asszociálhattam volna, valamiféle magánbeszélgetésben találtam magam. offtopic FELHÁBORODÁS


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 18 2004, 03:15 PM
> * Én óvatlanul benyitottam a Szóláncba, és ahelyett hogy 1 jót asszociálhattam volna, valamiféle magánbeszélgetésben találtam magam. offtopic FELHÁBORODÁS *


 futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 18)

Felháborodás? Adj HANGot neki!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Befogjak a szadat h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2004, 03:37 PM
> * Befogjak a szadat h34r: *


 :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2004, 10:15 AM
> * Rokalány,
> 
> Ne fáradj tovább...1967-ben születtem. *


 pisis


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 18)

Szerintem ezert kikapsz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 19)

Most hogyan lehet innen folytatni...?pisis...kikapsz... :wacko: 
Ezt tök elintéztétek.... :angry: 

Nem is tudom mire gondoljak...gondolok...gondolok...az ÉJSZAKA csendjére...  
Csak a gép zúgása töri meg...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 19)

Csak a szunyog zummog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 19)

Zummog vagy zümmög...? De általában inkább CSÍP... :angry:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

Ha csíp, RÁCSAPOK!


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 18 2004, 09:33 PM
> * Felháborodás? Adj HANGot neki! *


 Hang---HANGADO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 19)

ÓVODA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

a LAKÓTÁRSAM ovónéni.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 19)

Hány szálon futunk? Na, fűzzük össze. Ha a lakótársam lecsapom, akkor BÖRTÖNbe kerülök.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 19 2004, 12:20 PM
> * Hány szálon futunk? Na, fűzzük össze. Ha a lakótársam lecsapom, akkor BÖRTÖNbe kerülök. *


 A BÖRTÖN ablakaba soha nem sut be a NAP
Latszik ahogy verik a rabok a racsot.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

Szegények mást is vernek, nem csak a rácsot.... 
ÖNKIELÉGÍTÉS


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 19 2004, 07:43 AM
> * Szegények mást is vernek, nem csak a rácsot....
> ÖNKIELÉGÍTÉS *


Nahát pironkodo . De nem csak azukat, hanem egymást is <_< 

Önkielégítés? MAJOMCSAPDA :rohog futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 19)

Egy KONGÓI ESŐERDŐ jut eszembe.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

ha esőerdő, akkor MADAGASZKÁR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 19)

akkor pedig mindenféle fűszer jut eszembe, SZERECSENDIÓ,zöldbors.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 19 2004, 02:04 PM
> * Egy KONGÓI ESŐERDŐ jut eszembe. *


 Bocs, de nem voltam itt. A majomcsapda az MAKIVEREM :rohog :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by elinnen+May 19 2004, 08:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (elinnen @ May 19 2004, 08:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@May 19 2004, 02:04 PM
> * Egy KONGÓI ESŐERDŐ jut eszembe. *


Bocs, de nem voltam itt. A majomcsapda az MAKIVEREM :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
Na, igen. Így kapcsolódik az önkielégítéshez :rohog :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 19)

Igen. 

De ha mar szerecsendio, akkor 3kiralyok


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

betlehem


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 19)

szeretet


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

MELEGSÉG a szívemben...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 19)

Rezelmek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 19 2004, 09:39 AM
> * Rezelmek *


  Az micsoda?????


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

Érzelmek, te!
Ha érzelmek, akkor az sokszor csak SZESZÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 19 2004, 09:58 AM
> * Érzelmek, te!
> Ha érzelmek, akkor az sokszor csak SZESZÉLY *


 Koci h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 19)

Állítólag kifejezetten NŐi tulajdonság... futyul :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 19)

> *pisis *



Spanky bácsi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How dare you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????? szivar szivar szivar


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 19)

> *Állítólag kifejezetten NŐi tulajdonság*



Vissza a szolánchoz:

Szeszélyes


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

IDŐJÁRÁS, pláne áprilisban....


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 19 2004, 11:33 AM
> * IDŐJÁRÁS, pláne áprilisban.... *


 Meg májusban is: jövő keddre 7 fokot mondanak. NORMÁLIS DOLOG ez?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 19)

RELATÍV, hogy mit nevezünk normálisnak


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 19)

Ha relatív, akkor relatívitás és EINSTEIN.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 19)

EISENSTEIN a babakocsijaval, es az Auroraval...etc.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

Patyomkin páncélos...és a filmben lévő PERCekig tartó lépcsőjelenet...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

lassan pereg a HOMOK a homokórában


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

UTOLSO ora


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

Szilveszter


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 20 2004, 03:54 AM
> * Szilveszter *


 TECHNIKA TANÁR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

KONSTRUKCIÓS JÁTÉK - volt egy "játék" a 70es években amiből különböző szerkezeteket lehetett csavarok és különböző elemek segítségével építeni, mint pl daru, autó-szerűség stb... és ezt használtuk technika órán is.Utáltam, sosem sikerült jól! <_<


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 20)

offtopic Az nem a jáva volt? Ilyen lukacsos vaslapok voltak, csavarokkal? De szerettem azt. Annyi minden nyavalyát csináltam belőle otthon. offtopic vége


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

De az volt! Csak nálunk/technika órán konstrukciós játéknak hívták!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Konstrukcios jatek= sex


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 20)

SEX akkor VI. parancsolat.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 20 2004, 12:56 PM
> * SEX akkor VI. parancsolat. *


 Elfelejtettem bejelentkezni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 20 2004, 06:56 AM
> * SEX akkor VI. parancsolat. *


 Ez jo, akkor legyen torveny


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Kihagas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Birsag


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

Jajj, a FORGALMI ENGEDÉLY!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Atiratas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

Igaz, most nemrég vettük...
ADÁSVÉTELI SZERZŐDÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Ado :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

,,hang"-ado


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Rendbontas


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Fradi meccs


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Jezus Mariam B)


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 20)

kereszt


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

SZENT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 20)

ÁLSZENT


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

aki álszent, annak biztos ELŐÍTÉLETei is vannak...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Cigany


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

( h34r: Temanal vagyunk)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)




----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Ha CIGANY akkor AKACOS UT


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

Jajj, a HÁRSfák jutottak eszembe! Nemsokára éreztetik már az illatukat!!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

Szeretem...  csak hársfa virágából készült TEÁT iszom...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

Nekem a teáról is Jordánia jut eszembe.... a HIBISZKUSZ tea


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

> *Konstrukcios jatek= sex *



Megint min jár az eszed csöcsi...csak nem hiányod van ???


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

hibiszkusz- MEDITERRÁN ÉJSZAKA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

...EROTIKA... futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 20)

TÚLFŰTÖTTSÉG...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

... futyul TENGERPART...napsütés...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 20)

Ha tengerpart, akkor NESZEBÁR...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 20 2004, 11:12 AM
> * Ha tengerpart, akkor NESZEBÁR... *


 

:wub: :wub: :wub: ...SZERELEM...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 20 2004, 11:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ May 20 2004, 11:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Sz.Szonja_@May 20 2004, 11:12 AM
> * Ha tengerpart, akkor NESZEBÁR... *




:wub: :wub: :wub: ...SZERELEM...  [/b][/quote]
offtopic Hát, igen, az azzal járt. Istenem, de jó is volt....


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

Nessebar=NASZUT....

Na,mert egyszer én is voltam olyan bolond,hogy igen-t mondtam....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja+May 20 2004, 11:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sz.Szonja @ May 20 2004, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


offtopic Hát, igen, az azzal járt. Istenem, de jó is volt.... [/b][/quote]


pironkodo :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 20 2004, 11:37 AM
> * Nessebar=NASZUT....
> 
> Na,mert egyszer én is voltam olyan bolond,hogy igen-t mondtam.... *


Jullan, mesélj  Mi történt azóta?

Szerelem...szerelem...a BICIKLIkerekem  B) És a nászúton is lehet biciklizni


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

egy csendes biciklút dél-FRANCIAORSZÁGBAN.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

> *Jullan, mesélj Mi történt azóta?*



Megjött az eszem kb. 10 éve és elváltam....


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

Franciaország?

CSIGAevö népség...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Bugocsiga


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 20)

Babysitter....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Sex


----------



## voila (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 20 2004, 02:24 PM
> * Sex  *


----------



## voila (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 20 2004, 02:09 PM
> * Franciaország?
> 
> CSIGAevö népség... *


 :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Franciazas h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 20 2004, 03:07 PM
> * Franciazas h34r: *


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 20 2004, 09:07 PM
> * Franciazas h34r: *


 Amikor a Franci kimegy az esore?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Navegre valaki a felyet is hasznalja


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Kosz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 20)

Koszhely


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 20)

Kozhely, hogy: " a szerelem ol, BUTIT es nyomorba dont" :lol:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Tanulni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 20)

LENIN


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

LENNON


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

HIPPIkorszak


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

Langos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 20)

Most nagyon ÉHES lettem... :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

(Nagy Fero) ,,Ne legyel olyan ehes KISMADAR --mondtam neki"


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 20)

KOPÁR FA télen madáretetővel


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 20)

egyedüllét


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

Úgy érzem néha SZÜKSÉGem lenne rá... :blink: pironkodo


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

Vágy


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 21)

FERGETEGES CSÓK


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 21)

NEGERCSOK

(meg nem mentem "elinnen" egeszen)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 21)

...ért mindenem odaadom...KFT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 21)

korlatolt ELMEK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 21)

EMLEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Szerelem


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 21)

kacago majus


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 21)

CSERESZNYE


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 21)

KONYAKosmeggy


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 21)

MARSLAKO :lol:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 21)

E. T.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 21)

HAAAZAAAA :wacko:


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 21)

SZULOFOLD


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 21)

erzelmi ZSAROLAS


----------



## Lani (2004 Május 21)

Mel Gibson: VALTSAGDIJ h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

Nem láttam....  A PÉNZ általában hiánytalanul egy diplomatatáskában...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

A pénz nem elég a BOLDOGSÁGhoz...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

...de segit megvalositani az álmaidat.

ALOM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

álom s ESŐs idő


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

Esős időben jókat lehet SZERETKEZNI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

Úgy látom TÉMÁnál vagyunk,csöcsike nélkül is.... :rohog :rohog :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

Micsoda orgia lenne ha itt lenne csöcsi is....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

Még nem késő  

FELADAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 21 2004, 02:39 AM
> * Micsoda orgia lenne ha itt lenne csöcsi is....  *


 
Csak emlegesd...mingyá előbukkan... h34r: :blink:

Ma nem DOLGOZOM!!!!!!!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

MunkaSZÜNET


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

Bírjátok ki....már csak pár ÓRA!!!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

ZÁRÓRA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

Elkap a DÜH, hogy az orrod előtt zárták be a boltot, hivatalt, stb...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

... csak ne kapjon el a RÜH


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

KUTYA :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 21)

Te aranyos KIS róka...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 21)

....a tv-ben természetfilm volt GEPÁRDokról, és abban voltak kis hímek, meg szavannák, stb...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Lopakodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Dagaly


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

Fogyokura


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 21)

SIKERTELENSÉG


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 21 2004, 12:10 PM
> * SIKERTELENSÉG *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 21 2004, 06:10 AM
> * SIKERTELENSÉG *


 Lotto :angry:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

Az :evil jateka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Gonoszsag


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

Bün


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

Laokoon


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

Márvány...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

Milói Vénusz


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

DOMB :rohog pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

CELLULITISZ :angry:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 21)

Hát nekem átvitt értelemben erröl Csöcsike jut eszembe. 
Mármint a Milói Vénuszról..


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@May 21 2004, 01:06 PM
> * Hát nekem átvitt értelemben erröl Csöcsike jut eszembe.
> Mármint a Milói Vénuszról.. *


 Es a dombrol h34r: (provokator vagyok)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

NARANCS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

h34r: (megint politika)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

meno meno meno cool :rohog :rohog :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

Jol van na. Ha NARANCS akkor SZOMJUSAG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

vagy ÉHSÉG


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

6


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 21 2004, 07:31 AM
> * 6 *


 
Na most nagyon nem vagyok képbe...  :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 21 2004, 07:47 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ May 21 2004, 07:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@May 21 2004, 07:31 AM
> * 6 *



Na most nagyon nem vagyok képbe...  :blink: [/b][/quote]

Köszi a 'súgást' Elinnen... :wacko: felül fogom vizsgálni,hogy miért nem ugrott be...  futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

6....hm...hm....hm....

Legyen 9


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Nekem nyoc


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

Nem akadt semmi pikánsabb megjegyzésed a 69-re????

Pedig ugy megakartalak rá hivni....legyen neked is valami örömöd...

:lol: B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

:evil Ilyeneket en mar nem merek foltenni, mert itt NOK is vannak h34r:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

Ja ? Es ? Zavarunk,lelkem?  Vagy félsz tölünk ?  

Pedig tejben-vajban fürösztünk....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

De szep is volna,  Egyebkent igen is felek nem tudom ki az indian es ki nem pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

Mi az,hogy de szép is VOLNA? 
Hát ez igy van...vagy te nem ugy veszed észre hogy mi tejben-vajban fürösztünk téged ??

En nem vagyok indián,ne félj tölem...eredeti ungarische menyecske,jo nagy száju,meg szeszélyes meg amit találsz a szotárban,de megteszi... ???


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

VOLNA???.....megvan... VOILA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 21 2004, 07:04 PM
> * VOLNA???.....megvan... VOILA *


 Már megint FRANCIÁZUNK? Ha már a 69-ről is volt szó....


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

Bocs,a VOLNA szot csöcsikének akartam kihangsulyozni...

Biztos mérges lett rám és elment világgá...

Na,akkor folytassuk a szoláncot....

MERGES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 21 2004, 12:04 PM
> * VOLNA???.....megvan... VOILA *


 :evil :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 21 2004, 12:06 PM
> * Bocs,a VOLNA szot csöcsikének akartam kihangsulyozni...
> 
> Biztos mérges lett rám és elment világgá...
> ...


 Csalodott


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 21)

megCSALODOTT? SZARVAK


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

> *Csalodott *



Miért ? Nem fürdet senki tejben-vajban???


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

csöcsike,

Gyere vissza...adunk csokit...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Hol a csoki?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 21 2004, 12:12 PM
> * megCSALODOTT? SZARVAK *


 Nem is tudtam hogy van szeme :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 21)

SZARVak ???

Más nem lehet csak RENSZARVAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

Mikulas / Ez nem kerdomondat volt /


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

...Van zsákodban minden jó,piros alma,MOGYORÓ... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

RETEK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

REPA (nem az)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

:rohog :rohog mostmar magyarazkodhatsz Peri! :lol: 
RIGO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

VEREB (elol van az ekezet)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

hat ez ALLATI!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

... KEDVENC -csoki <_< , emlexik meg valaki ra?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Boci


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 22)

Folt 
foltos boci


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Folt, stop volt! BIOPON! :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

HOFEHER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Hettorp


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 22)

BÁNYA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 22)

Ha mar BANYA, legyen ARANY :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Er :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 22 2004, 06:29 AM
> * Er :wacko: *


 
Nehezen,de rájöttem...mi ez... :wacko: 

...SZÍVdobbanás...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 22 2004, 04:29 AM
> * Er :wacko: *


 :rohog 

ég


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+May 22 2004, 07:59 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ May 22 2004, 07:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 22 2004, 04:29 AM
> * Er :wacko: *


:rohog 

ég [/b][/quote]

Nem játszom tovább veletek... :wacko: 
Ez most mi Spanky! :angry: 

A szived ég...? vagy mi?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 22 2004, 06:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ May 22 2004, 06:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem játszom tovább veletek... :wacko: 
Ez most mi Spanky! :angry: 

A szived ég...? vagy mi? [/b][/quote]
neeeem, 
a szivem lángol  
az aranyér szokott égni pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+May 22 2004, 08:21 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ May 22 2004, 08:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neeeem, 
a szivem lángol  
az aranyér szokott égni pironkodo [/b][/quote]

Jó rendben Spanky...elismerem...ez nem az én napom...  futyul 

Legalább adjuk meg a következő szót...
Mi legyen...?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

Eltüntél...akkor mondom én... :angry: futyul 

...MŰTÉT...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 22)

ágy


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

VAGY (ekezettel)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 22)

Látom már megint 'témánál' vagyunk... :rohog :rohog 

ágy...vágy...SZERELMESPÁR... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Valoper


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 22)

PÉNZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Gyerektartas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 22 2004, 11:46 AM
> * Gyerektartas *


 :rohog VASÁRNAPI APUKA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Vasarnapi KOKTEL


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

CINTULA meno


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Ezt tudja-e valaki: KERTESZ utca


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Dori, milyen megkozelitesben? A klub, vagy talan dolgoztal ott?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Mar remeltem hogy jart valaki abba a bizonyos KLUB-ba ott a Kertesz utcaban.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Termeszetesen NEM a Terry Black klubjara gondolok. ( mert az is ott volt majdnem szemben).


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Bocs az offtopic -ert.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Szoval : KLUB


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 22)

Kartya


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

ULTI


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

Betli többet FIZET.


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 22)

:angry: :evil BOSSZUUUU h34r:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

Akkor kontrázok...

PIROS betli...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

REBETLI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

PIROS REDURTMARS..... ??? fogalmam sincs mit jelent, de a 6:20-ason mindig ezt mondtak a kartyazo ingazok


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

A piros az azt jelenti,hogy piros az adu és nem a tök meg a makk. Ha pirosat mondasz és valami mást hozzá,akkor többet fizet....
A licitálásra nem nagyon emlékszem,de ha jol emlékszem,akkor a betli többet ér...a piros betli meg még többet...

De valami nagy kártyás biztos jobban tudja ezt...

Vissza a Szolánchoz...

Hm...melyik szo jut most eszembe..... :wacko: :wacko: 

Legyen akkor a Mars-al de azzal már volt...

De nem baj.

Mars...május 1...akkor marsolnak a KATONAK...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

katonak???..... hmm.... yammi meno 
kenyer+szalonna+HAGYMA 
..koszi jullan


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Fujjak a TROMBITAT. A piros husszaz ulti redurtmarsch a legnagyobb mondas, akkor a piros hetes nalad van, van mas szinbol felsod es kiralyod, valamint mindent te viszel.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Illetve az elso lappal ha kijossz, utana meg kell mutatnod a tobbit a tobbieknek. offtopic Bocs!


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

Na,most megjött a bizonyiték,hogy milyen rég nem ultiztam...itt senki nem tud magyarkártyázni...se magyar se svéd...én meg csak öregszem és felejtek...
 


HOLNAP ????

Vasárnap...RANTOTT husi...sült kolompérral...

Dora,recept ???


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

holnap....HALNAP!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 22)

offtopic JULLAN, a fogadott kislanyom Svedorszagban el... offtopic


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

kerekperec,

En ha ultizok nem szoktam kinozni az ellenfelet: teritek egyböl ha jo lapom van...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

> *JULLAN, a fogadott kislanyom Svedorszagban el... *



No és merre ?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

Jullan, neha sok mulik az elso lapon, hogy a tobbiek mivel jonnek ki. Ha rogton teritesz, anelkul hogy az elso lappal kijonnel, elofordulhat BUKTA. Ha nincs riziko, az mas.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 22)

> *Ha nincs riziko*



En is erre gondoltam...egyébként nagy terités nincs...had gondolkozzanak,hogy hogy tudnak vesziteni...

Hi-hi-hi....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 22)

Na de kérem szépen, akkor most mi volt az utolsó szó?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 22)

BUKTA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 22)

lekvárosbukta NAGYANYÁMnál


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

nagypapam LOVASHUSZAR volt.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

VIDÉK - jó kis ló és disznó szag, virágok, mezők.....


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

MARHAPISI-vel tragyazott a szomszed Zalaban a birtokunk szomszedsagaban. :rohog Mindig nagyon BUDOS volt, amig nem szoltunk neki. :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

Zala - Őrség, a kedvenc helyeim egyike : dombok, erdők, VIRÁGOS MEZŐK (már megint)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

SATORTABOR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

Kempingezés, tópart, SZALONNASÜTÉS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

VOROSBOR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

FEHÉR ABROSZ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

FONTOS dolgok


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 23)

Hát igen...azokat szoktam mindig elFELEJTENI....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

FŐNÖK :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

GYOMORGORCS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

ZSíROS HUSI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

KEDVENC reggeli: csirkemaj libazsirban.( Mar egy eve nem ettem.)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

CAPA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)




----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

Ez mi, te BREKUSZ?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 23)

Brekusz a bece neve egy BELA haveromnak  ha valakinek a bena szo jut eszebe, lelovetem a beka puskajaval


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

Igy hivtak egy FODRASZt akihez jartam gyermekkoromban.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 23)

Fodrász,fodrász...

A TÖRÖK...

(A fodrászom török és nagyon ért az ollohoz....)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Torok mez


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 22 2004, 09:49 PM
> * Ez mi, te BREKUSZ? *


 Agonia az etlapon


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

törökméz=VIDÁMPARK


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

h34r: SZELLEMKASTELY h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 23 2004, 05:43 AM
> * h34r: SZELLEMKASTELY h34r: *


 Huhogas ala bagoly


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

bagoly - ERDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Favago


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

'ek


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 23)

IKEA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

oxigentabletta


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@May 23 2004, 08:04 AM
> * oxigentabletta *


 TECCIK ÉRTENI?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja+May 23 2004, 03:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sz.Szonja @ May 23 2004, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@May 23 2004, 08:04 AM
> * oxigentabletta *


TECCIK ÉRTENI? [/b][/quote]
bocsassatok meg, de csak neha ulok a gephez. Nagy motorszerelesben vagyok. Igazatok van, meg kell magyaraznom az oxigentablettat.
Feher Klaranak van egy konyve.A cime oxigenia.Tulajdonkeppen az atkos rendszert festi le egy fantasztikus kornyezetben.(Probalta volna annakidejen leirni hogy ez nem az "X" bolygon jatszodik, hanem a foldon.)
A legalso szint (munkasosztaly) az orrmanyosok birodalma.Nevet onnan kapta, hogy a lenyeknek(embereknek) oxigenmaszkot kellett hordani az eletben maradasert.IEgesznap dolgoztak es csak annyi oxigentablettat kaptak ami arra volt eleg amit dolgoztak es ettek, meg este a szoba plafonjara vetitett filmeket (tudatosan iranyitott tartalmu) volt erejuk megnezni. Gondolkodni nem volt szabad, mert az sok oxigent igenyel.
Hat innen a PENZ-re az OXIGENTABLETTA.
(Szerezzetek meg es olvassatok el a konyvet.Nagyon erdekes!)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

offtopic Nem a Fehér Klára írta a Bezzeg az én időmben-t?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 23)

Azt nem olvastam.De ha megrekedtunk akkor legyen a kovetkezo szo: KONYV


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Anya


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

könyv -ROPI , olvasáskor jól esik


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

ZIZI


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 23 2004, 10:39 AM
> * ZIZI *


 JÉZUS

Kicsit morbid az összefüggés


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Kereszt


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 23 2004, 10:44 AM
> * Kereszt *


 Kereszt - keresztút - döntés - DÖNTÉSKÉPTELENSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Magyar politikus


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 23)

SAJNALATRA MELTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Felelotlen


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 23)

A FERJEM


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

GYONAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 23)

A FERJ-rol jutott eszembe...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

ŐSZINTESÉG


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 23)

PEDOFIL..... a paprol jutott eszembe :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@May 23 2004, 11:47 AM
> * PEDOFIL..... a paprol jutott eszembe :wacko: *


 Kellemes asszociáció


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja+May 23 2004, 11:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sz.Szonja @ May 23 2004, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@May 23 2004, 11:47 AM
> * PEDOFIL..... a paprol jutott eszembe :wacko: *


Kellemes asszociáció  [/b][/quote]
Hat ha tudnad mik derultek ki errefele es meg nincs vege.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 23 2004, 11:43 AM
> * A FERJ-rol jutott eszembe... *


 aha


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

Pedofil - pap - hittan - KIÜTÉS!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 23)

Himlo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 23 2004, 12:32 PM
> * Himlo *


 himlő vagy hím ló? :rohog 

fekete, bárány, rózsa... GYÖRGY


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 23)

DOZSA György...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 23)

régi 20AS :lol:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 23)

GOZMOZDONY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 24)

LGT meno meno meno


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 24)

Ha LGT, akkor Neked írom a dalt, és : adj egy percet nekem az ÉLETedből


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

Losz.r az ELET
s mi vagyunk a verebek.
Csipegetunk,csipegetunk
megsem kapunk ELEGET. szivar


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 24)

Nincs elég belőle: TÖRŐDÉS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

Tulzasba eses


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 24)

ELKANÁSZOSODÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

h34r: :rohog h34r:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

kANASZ..........DISZNO


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 24 2004, 02:00 AM
> * ELKANÁSZOSODÁS *


 Csillagszemű JUHÁSZ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 24)

na, megelőztél, akkor legyen disznó


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

forrovizet a KOPASZra


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 24)

kinn a bárány, bent a FARKAS...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

Nagymama


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 24)

BÖLCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 24)

Az en vagyok h34r: :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 24)

KIRÁLYFI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 24)

EMESE


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

EMLEK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 24)

FÉNYKÉP


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Egyfajta KAPCSOLAT a múlttal...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 24)

FERDE kapcsolat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

:blink: :blink: 

...TORONY...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 24)

Eiffel....


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 24)

Francia


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 24)

Penészes SAJT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

PINCE


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 24)

POKHALO


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 24)

TAKARITAS_sal meglehet oldani


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 24)

PORSZIVO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Nem szeretem,de jó TALÁLMÁNY... :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 24)

SPANYOLVIASZ :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

Tyuksz.rban az ÜTÖÉR h34r: (ez is talalmany) h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Elinnen... :wacko: :wacko: futyul 

...KÓRHÁZ...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

RETTENETES (magyar állapotok...)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 24)

HABORU


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

HALOTT CSECSEMŐ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 24)

Hat ez :blink: UJJASZULETES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

...TAVASZ...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 24)

meno VIRAGOK meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

CSERESZNYEFA VIRÁGZÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Állítólag Vancouver HÍRES a japán dísz cseresznyefa virágzásról...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

A FÉNYKÉPEZŐGÉP VAKUJA B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Ha VAKÍTÓAN süt a nap nem használom...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

FORRÓ SZIKLA amin természetesen én magam heverészek B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

:wacko: 

...Nekem már máshol kellene heverésznem...ÁLMOS vagyok... futyul pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 24)

TAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

Ezzel én is így vagyok. Csak várom az ÉJFÉLT, mert akkor szoktam lefeküdni alszom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

SZELLEMJÁRÁS... :blink: :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 24)

GYERTYALÁNG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 24)

Erről mindig SZOMORÚ dolgok jutnak eszembe...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

NOVEMBERI ESŐ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

Guns N' Roses...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Puskak es galambok


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

TAVOLBAN EGY FEHER VITORLA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Oreg halasz es a tenger


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Peca


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 24 2004, 07:38 PM
> * Selypitesz? offtopic *


 Nem , horgaszok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Engem itt terorizalnak :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 24 2004, 08:36 PM
> * Ja, a halak.  *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Aranyos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Na de milyen szaja van :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

hegyi PATAK


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

Hihetetlen, hogy nekem megint Jordánia jutott eszembe! 
KANYON


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

VAKÁCIÓ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

SULI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

VIZSGA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

antipatikus TANÁRok


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

nem ízlelt DIÁKCSÍNY


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

A SZÜNETben mindig átjött hozzám a barátom, aki a szomszéd suliba járt.... :wub:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

ISKOLAKÖPENY - lehetőleg jó nejlon fajta, úgy ahogy kell :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

csikorgó ÜVEGTÁBLA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

GYÁRUDVAR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Soprogetes


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

olajfoltos MUNKARUHA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Tancoslany


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

CSÁRDÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

csizma


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

TÉLAPÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Rudolf


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

AJÁNDÉK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Piramis


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 25)

Iraq-i FOGJOK :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Facan vadaszat


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 25)

MEDVEÖLÖ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

sex a KANDALLÓ előtt a kiterített medvebőrön..... hú, milyen giccses...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 25)

kandallo akkor FAVAGAS
h34r: kar hogy nem a sex volt kiemelve h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Kanada :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 25 2004, 01:00 PM
> * Kanada :blink: *


Az nem baj ha van fa boven :rohog
(lehet izmosodni)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

Nekem Kanadáról mindig a HAVASok jutnak eszembe...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

DIÁKKOR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 25 2004, 07:01 AM
> * Nekem Kanadáról mindig a HAVASok jutnak eszembe... *


 Nekem Romania


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

PROVOKÁCIÓ?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

Románia, havasok, Wass Albert....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

REHABILITÁCIÓ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

túl KÉSŐn szokott megtörténni....


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 25)

eso utan KOPONYEG


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 25)

köpönyegFORGATÓ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

forgat? Erről a SEX jutott eszembe! Ne kérdezzétek, hogy jutottam erre az asszociációra, túl pajzán, hogy itt levezessem..... pironkodo pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

Na neee....  Miért pont én...?! futyul :blink: 
Meghagyom másnak... :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

Én is!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 25 2004, 10:28 AM
> * Én is!  *


 
Pedig bíztam benned...  :rohog :rohog cool


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

Mi jut eszembe a sexről?.... az új KOLLEGÁm pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

Nekem meg jól jött az ötlet hogy lehet passzolni is!!!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

Kolléga=UNALOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 25 2004, 10:35 AM
> * Mi jut eszembe a sexről?.... az új KOLLEGÁm pironkodo *


 
:rohog :rohog :rohog meno meno meno meno cool 

futyul pironkodo :iszunk :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 25 2004, 05:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ May 25 2004, 05:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@May 25 2004, 10:35 AM
> * Mi jut eszembe a sexről?.... az új KOLLEGÁm pironkodo *



:rohog :rohog :rohog meno meno meno meno cool 

futyul pironkodo :iszunk :iszunk :iszunk [/b][/quote]
Azért ne igyunk még a medve bőrére, Lyvi! pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+May 25 2004, 10:38 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ May 25 2004, 10:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azért ne igyunk még a medve bőrére, Lyvi! pironkodo [/b][/quote]

A GONDOLAT elűzi az unalmat... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

Gondolat-CSEND


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

SIMON & GARFUNKEL


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

SIMON TEMPLAR :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 25 2004, 10:51 AM
> * SIMON TEMPLAR :rohog *


 
Ez jóóóóóó volt... meno :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Angyal


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

:evil


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

gyerek :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Orokmozgo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

FILM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Porno


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

SZENVTELEN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Tiszta


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

STERIL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Sterilizacio


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

IVARTALANITAS


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

Anyamat hagyd ki ebbol. ----------- EUNUCH


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

ÉNEK


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

FULEMULE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Vercse


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

RAGCSALO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

fogorvos :evil


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

KEJ KINZAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

szerelem


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

hmmm   MULO PILLANAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

az elet


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

MEGPROBALTATAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Mazoizmus


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

SZADIZMUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

gonoszsag pironkodo


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

DUMCSI.COM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Orultek haza


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 25)

lol ...LIPOT MEZO

(lepnem kell...szioka  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

szia Mezo= viragok


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

ALKALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Tolvaj


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

OTTHON


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

CSALAD


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

MELEG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

homokos


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

tengerpart


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Seta


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

SÁRGA RUHA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

bezartsag


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

ZOLD BEKA futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Etlap


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

PAPRIKASCSIRKE NOKEDLIVAL ( a mai ebed)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

fogyokura :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 25 2004, 08:38 PM
> * PAPRIKASCSIRKE NOKEDLIVAL ( a mai ebed)  *


 offtopic PERI!!!! offtopic


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Na, jo akkor 1 szelet piritos, vajatlan, es melle VIZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Peri offtopic


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Tyukhusleves, grizgaluskaval, en csinaltam


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 25)

BŰNÖZÉS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Tejszines marhatokany barnarizzsel. Periii! offtopic


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

:rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Tessek irni, nem rohogni!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Probaltam de nem megy :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Segitek, legyen mondjuk...FESU!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Kopaszsag :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 25)

KOJAK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

MACHO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 25)

IZOM


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

ESZEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Elment


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Valaszolni kell Breki, nem kozvetiteni!! <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 25 2004, 03:05 PM
> * ESZEM *


 Iszom


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 25)

BUDWEISER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

soros lo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 25)

> *soros lo *



Ez mi ???

Némtuuudnimágyárjól...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

BOROSJENO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Szuret


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

BADACSONY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

szurkebarat


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

Keknyelu


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Feherbot


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

VAK Bottyan


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Harc


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 25)

PER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Valas


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

PUNKTUM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Naggyal irta  Juszt se


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

Juszt Laci... SULLYESZTO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

PATERNOSZTER


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

örök


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Elet


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

VIZ


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 25 2004, 08:14 PM
> * VIZ *


 Delfin


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:17 PM
> * ÓCEÁN *


 Nyugalom


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

ups...itt nagy volt a forgalom... Csocsi ugye a szappan nem a delfinrol jutott eszedbe?... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Nem , az Oceanrol


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 25 2004, 08:25 PM
> * Nem , az Oceanrol  *


  futyul meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:34 PM
> *  *


 Na te mit buslakodsz? A szappan nem olyan szomoru


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Camp


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:37 PM
> * Nem buslakodom,csak elvesztettem a fonalat. <_< *


 Ott van az agy labanal  Regen amikor meg othon voltam volt egy ilyen szappan az volt a neve hogy ocean es a nemetek csinaltak


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:37 PM
> * Nem buslakodom,csak elvesztettem a fonalat. <_< *


 NYUGALOM, vagy hogy SZAPPAN, de Csocsi ari volt es torolte a szappant, mert en azt hittem, hogy a delfinrol asszocialt a szappanyra..... tehat : NYUGALOM


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Uma+May 25 2004, 08:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Uma @ May 25 2004, 08:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:37 PM
> * Nem buslakodom,csak elvesztettem a fonalat. <_< *


NYUGALOM, vagy hogy SZAPPAN, de Csocsi ari volt es torolte a szappant, mert en azt hittem, hogy a delfinrol asszocialt a szappanyra..... tehat : NYUGALOM [/b][/quote]
Vagy szappan.... kinek mi tetszik...azzal folytatja..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Titok


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 25 2004, 08:43 PM
> * Titok *


 magány


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Elarulom a titkot Csocsi!
A szappan neve ATLANTIC volt


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 25 2004, 08:45 PM
> * Elarulom a titkot Csocsi!
> A szappan neve ATLANTIC volt  *


 Koszi


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:45 PM
> * HÉTPECSÉTES *


 Lakas kerveny


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

bocsanat hetpecsetestol akkor:
Az OTODIK pecset... (Varkonyi!)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Pecset gyuru


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Kerveny?
FELADOM!  gyorsabbak vagytok.... :wacko:


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

KIUTA'LA'S


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 25 2004, 08:48 PM
> * Kerveny?
> FELADOM!  gyorsabbak vagytok.... :wacko: *


 Bocsi ,ne add fel


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 25 2004, 08:49 PM
> * Sellő a pecsétgyűrűn *


 Filmmuveszet


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

SZOZAT (itt elned, halnod kell)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Nagy Kékség


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Noi szem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Nagy


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Szörös


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 25 2004, 08:58 PM
> * Szörös  *


 Tenyleg? :blink:


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

NYA'RON


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Nap


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

egesz ALLO nap


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

AGYRAJARO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Te ismersz h34r:


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Te ismersz, en ismerlek...
ABBA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Ki ez a h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

ZORRO


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

ZORRO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Kerek perec


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Elo a FARBAVAL B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 25 2004, 09:11 PM
> * Elo a FARBAVAL B) *


 Nekem olyan nincs es enyi ember elott nem veszek elo semmit :wacko:


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

BANK h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Rablas


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

SZOCIALIZMUS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Igy nem jáccok! Tessek elojonni!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

En itt vagyok :blink:


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

ecc-pecc  KIMEHETSZ..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@May 25 2004, 09:19 PM
> * ecc-pecc  KIMEHETSZ.. *


 Na ez nem volt szep


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

BOCSANAT :meghajolo semmi HATSO gondolat nem volt, csupancsak gyerekversike... :meghajolo Perecke :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Latod el is ment


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

Elment.... szivar ? ELVEZET


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Nem eleg hogy bujkal, meg malackodik is! :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

En nemis


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 26)

PEREC, ez egy JATEK!...  gondolkodj


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

Csocsi, ZORRO mar volt... nos, akkor:
A LATHATATLAN ember...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Anonim


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

KINA


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 25 2004, 09:44 PM
> * KINA *


 MIOKI  

Mindig o jut eszembe...mindenrol...meg amikor kinait eszek akkor is.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

CICAKIRALYKISASSZONY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

:wacko:  

...BÉKA KIRÁLYFI...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

CSOCSIKE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

pironkodo 

Ha nem volna, ki kéne TALÁLNI.... futyul


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Ki koran kel, ARANYat lel.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

(Úgy legyen... :meghajolo )

...ALASZKA...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

TV SOROZAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

Azt szerettem...de a CÍMe,nem ugrik be.... pironkodo


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Miert pont EPPEN alaszka


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Hu.Nem jo a cimre kell...
POSTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...TÁVIRAT...


(Miért pont éppen Alaszka?.... meno meno )


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

MORSE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...SOS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 26)

TITANIC


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...JÉGHEGY...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

FAGYIIII meno cool


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Elorejutas a MUNKAHELYen h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

HÉTKÖZNAP


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

BKV


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

BÜDÖS :angry:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

TEHERAUTÓ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

POROS ÚT


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

FALU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Foutca


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

Butikok


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

ÚJ RUHA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

CSINOS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

FERDE GONDOLAT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

PEDOFIL :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

gyermeallom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

SOK SOK JUH


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

DUDU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

gyapjupulcsi


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

LEHET ALANYULNI pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

ATLÉTA TRIKÓ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Bor es nemibeteteg gondozo :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

CIKI


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

OrVOS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

MIXTURA PECTORALIS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 26 2004, 05:24 AM
> * MIXTURA PECTORALIS *


 Hat bantott itt teged valaki, hat hogy lehet koran reggel ilyet irni :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

:rohog :rohog 1000 Bocsánat!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

akkor azt írom hogy KANALAS ORVOSSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

megbocsajtas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

MEGKÖNNYEBBÜLÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

feloldozas


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

PAP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Papsajt


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

TÖMJÉN


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

:evil


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 26)

ELŐÍTÉLETEK


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Bunbocsanat


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

ima


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Romhanyi Jozsef


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

Hogy megallt minden.
Jo akkor legyen BELSO SZOBA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

KÉKSZAKÁLLÚ HERCEG VÁRA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

....KULCS...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

a MENYORSZAG kulcsa


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...TANKcsapda -Mennyország Tourist....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

SZOVJET KATONA HŐSIESEN ELHAJíTJA KÉZIGRÁNÁTJÁT............


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 26 2004, 10:17 AM
> * SZOVJET KATONA HŐSIESEN ELHAJíTJA KÉZIGRÁNÁTJÁT............ *


 meno meno meno cool :rohog :rohog 

...VIGYÁZZ...  hasalj...!!!durr...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

HA JON A VONAT!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...Aki a mozdony FÜSTje megcsapott...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 26)

cigarettafüst-REKEDTES HANG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

Az enyém már 'tisztul'...3 HÓNAPja nem cigizem... futyul meno


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 26)

PMS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

zambi


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 26 2004, 11:11 AM
> * zambi *


:blink: :wacko: ...nem lényeg... majd megtudom...mi ez.. futyul

..zombi...?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 26)

WOODOO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

...MÁGIA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 26 2004, 11:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ May 26 2004, 11:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 26 2004, 11:11 AM
> * zambi *


:blink: :wacko: ...nem lényeg... majd megtudom...mi ez.. futyul

..zombi...? [/b][/quote]
Aha


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 26 2004, 11:30 AM
> * ...MÁGIA... *


 Magiarakas


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Mágiarakás-máglyarakás-GESZTENYEPÜRÉ (sok habbal...)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

sarokhaz


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Csigalépcsö :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

dugohuzo


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Neked aztán nagyon virágos a fantáziád Csöcsike!
Na ok. Dugóhúzó- egy pohár VÖRÖSBOR a kedvenc olaszomnál.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

SEGAFREDO :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Aszu 5 puttonyos :wacko: pironkodo


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

EGESZSEG


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Élet, ERÖ, egészség... :iszunk


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 26)

PARASZTI ero


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

esz


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Okostojás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

ezt nekem mondtad? :angry:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Nem. Az észre asszociáltam...Miért veszel magadra ma mindent? Nagyon ÉRZÉKENY vagy!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@May 26 2004, 03:42 PM
> * Nem. Az észre asszociáltam...Miért veszel magadra ma mindent? Nagyon ÉRZÉKENY vagy!!!!! *


 Csak vicceltem  Esz-Eszleny


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Öslény :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Kipusztul


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Sivatag


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Teve


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Német nök.... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

:rohog Fehermaj


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

SZEX. Látod megint ide lyukadunk ki. Te viszed túlzásba Csöcsike!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

Bisex


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 26)

Na de Csöcsi!!!!! pironkodo 
Orgia


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 26)

futyul pironkodo 
Hogy is van...? MINDENKI mindenkivel... :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 26)

Mindenki...???

Hm...

LGT

PS:Ha valaki emlékszik arra számra....


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Mindeki varja a PILLANATot, mikor egyutt fujhatjuk a dallamot...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 26)

Csak neked irom a DAL-t....neked énekelek...

(Leragadtam az LGT-nél....sorry....)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 26)

Adj egy PERCet nekem az eletedbol...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 26)

Alomarcu lány...mindig gondolj rám... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Hizelgo ,csabito aszonyaim , mindent megkaptok .....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 26 2004, 05:07 PM
> * Hizelgo ,csabito aszonyaim , mindent megkaptok .....  *


 
Ennek nagyon örülök csöcsike,most má' csak emelj ki egy szót a mondatodból,és én is közéjük állok....persze ,ha Te is akarod... futyul pironkodo 
vagy mire gondoljak... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Hizelgo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Érdekes,hogy nem minden férfi tud UDVAROLNI... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 26 2004, 05:17 PM
> * Érdekes,hogy nem minden férfi tud UDVAROLNI... pironkodo *


 Tudtam , hogy ram vered a balhet  Leanykeres


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+May 26 2004, 05:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ May 26 2004, 05:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@May 26 2004, 05:17 PM
> * Érdekes,hogy nem minden férfi tud UDVAROLNI... pironkodo *


Tudtam , hogy ram vered a balhet  Leanykeres [/b][/quote]

Te kivétel vagy...ezt tudhattad volna... pironkodo  

Nekem elég volt EGYSZER...! :angry:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

...KETSZER...haromszor... negyszer... a zene a zene a zene a zene kell.... a zene...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

:wacko: futyul 

A rest kétszer FÁRAD...  (jobb nem jutott eszembe..)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

...ketto neha 5.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

KAVE segit egy kicsit


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Nekem már KÉSŐ van a kávéhoz... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Kesobanat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

Keso banat....eb GONDOLAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Szarnyalo gondolat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

SZENTLELEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Lelekvandorlas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

EMIGRACIO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Csalodas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Betegseg


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

DOGROVAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Sex


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

Ha sex, akkor utana a 7 jon, vagyis HET!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Hirmusor


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

CSOOOOKKIIIII cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Lukas fog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

69


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

GYOZTES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

En meg mindig TUDOk


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

TUCTUC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 26 2004, 07:01 PM
> * TUCTUC *


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

..vagy BILI... :blink: :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

BULI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...VESZEKEDÉS... :angry:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

KIBEKULES pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

sex


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

AZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 26 2004, 07:31 PM
> * sex *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

szedules


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

ROKAZAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...azért se az... :wacko: ...VADÁSZAT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

HAJTAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

TAJTEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...LEÉPÜLÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

sex


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

Nyálcsorgás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Fesu


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 26 2004, 08:25 PM
> * sex *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

szabad hülyézni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

gereblye


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Falusi SZOVALTAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 26 2004, 08:35 PM
> * szabad hülyézni? *


 :rohog :rohog meno meno :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...NÉZETELTÉRÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

ASO KAPA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Egy kimaradt...NAGYHARANG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Notredome


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

PISA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Torony


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 27)

elvarazsolt kiraly KISASSZONY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Sarkany


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

Szent Gyorgy


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

> *69 *



Csöcsike,

ne csalj ez már volt...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

NO,most mivel kell irni? Legyen a György...a szentekben nem hiszek..

György...György...

SOROS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

egy sor OSTOR ...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 27)

Ostor - Ostoros - tó - úszás - LEBEGÉS a vízen


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 27)

EJTŐERNYŐ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

MEGEJT


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 27)

FELELOTLEN :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

HANYAG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 27)

LAZSÁLÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 27)

EN


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 27)

DIKTATÚRA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

ÖNKÉNY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

NÉRÓ -mint római császár


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Negro mint cukorka


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 27)

Lyukas fog!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

FÁJDALOM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

NYíLT SEB


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

SEBTAPASZ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

KIRÁNDULÁS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

SÁTOR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 27)

SÁTOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 27)

BOGARAK  hangya szunyog stb pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

UTÁLom a bogarakat.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 27)

Allitolag a Karib-tengernel nincsenek LEGYek.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 27)

Darazsak.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

MÉHÉSZET


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 27)

Van aki a darazs meh csipesre ALERGIAs :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

FULLADÁS


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 27)

Gyilkosság.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 27)

BUN


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

RASZKOLNYIKOV


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Ez nem volt KÖTELEZŐ olvasmány irodalomból...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

ami kötelező, azt NEM SZíVESEN csinálja az ember


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...A nem szívesen mondjuk lehetne SZÍVTELEN is... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

ÉN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Te szívtelen...???
Na és milyen ÉRZÉS...?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

ezt nem én mondtam magamra B) ,csak eszembe jutott - érzés=ZAKLATOTTSÁG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Szerintem Elinnen FELESÉGe igencsak zaklatott lenne,ha megjelennénk Náluk...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

Feleségnek lenni nem túl HÁLÁS feladat! :lol: (Mondom ezt én aki szerencsére nem vagyok az....)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...Szerintem embere VÁlOGATja... :wacko: (de tényleg nem) futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

.....a KENDERMAGBAN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...biztos volt már...de nincs jobb ötletem...DROG... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

INJEKCIÓSTŰ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

...FÁJDALOM...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

BETEGSÉG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 27)

betegség+egészség=TELJESSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

BÉKESSÉG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 27)

BELSŐ BÉKE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

nagy TÁVOLságban........


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 27)

Az Anyukám nagyon távol van tőlem, és ezer éve nem ettem KRUMPLILEVESt, pedig imádom, ahogy ő főzi.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

NAGYMAMA(hasonló okokból, ő meg aztán olyan távol van ahonnan már vissza sem jön, hacsak nem kísérteties okokból) B)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 27)

Az én Nagymamám is távol van már 10 éve, de szerencsére Anyum még csak FIZIKAilag van távol.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 27)

Erről a kémia órák jutnak eszembe, meg a BARÁTNŐM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

BIZALOM


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

bizalom a HAZASSAG alapja


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

hazassag= kelepce


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 27)

CSAPDA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

No


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 27 2004, 02:40 PM
> * hazassag= kelepce *


 Csöcsi most már biztos hogy bemártalak a feleségednél!  
YES!!!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

OH NO!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

:rohog Martogatas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

JANOS VITEZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Hary Janos


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 27)

TULZAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

15 inch pironkodo


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 27 2004, 03:29 PM
> * 15 inch pironkodo *


 Kétértelmü.....


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

> *15 inch *



csöcsike,

Tedd el a colstokot...nem a nagyságon mulik... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+May 27 2004, 03:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ May 27 2004, 03:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 27 2004, 03:29 PM
> * 15 inch pironkodo *


Kétértelmü.....  [/b][/quote]
Egyertelmu


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 27 2004, 04:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Te mirol beszelsz? pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

Kis ártatlan...hm...na,vajon miröl beszélek ???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 27 2004, 04:34 PM
> * Kis ártatlan...hm...na,vajon miröl beszélek ??? *


 Hat ha te sem tudod mit varsz tolem?


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

En a nagy tábla svájci csokira gondoltam......te mire????  B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

En ket feleakkorara


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

Ja,ha a kettöt összetesszük egy lesz belöle... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Meg is csak ertjuk Egymast szivar


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

Ezt miért tedded a szöveg után ? szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Elfogyott a cigim es igy legalabb latom


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

szalassz el valami indiánt a trafikba...de szerintem lelép a lovéval...mennyi egy doboz cigi Kanadában???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

8,2- 9,3 $ szivar


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

Kb. mint itt.....38,50 korona...a fehér marlboro...a többit nem tudom...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Nagyon draga, en ket dobozzal pusztitok


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 27)

2 dobozzal? Te jo ég...hogy érsz rá ??? En max 1 doboz naponta...

Itt miota EU-ben élünk,minden dobozra fel raknak figyelmeztetö szöveget,hogy káros az egészségre....meg...meg...meg...mintha nem tudnánk...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 27)

akkor miert szivjatok ha szabad kerdeznem?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 28)

....én meg csak állandóan belépegetek és várom hogy milyen szóval írhatnék....


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 28)

ohh hat akkor folytassuk a *15"-*nel


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 28)

ha coll, akkor VAM


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

WHAM (jol irtam?)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

GEORGE  Michael


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

WC cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 28)

...Pont ő...  Emlékszem nagyon MEGLEPŐDTEM rajta... futyul


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 28)

VAROTEREM


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 28)

REP&Ucirc;LÖTER


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 28)

VISZONTLÁTÁS


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 28)

Görögország


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 28)

DINNYE


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 28)

Jullan MASZATOS....(de ücsörög boldogan valami miniatür görög szigeten...)


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 28)

Ha Jullan maszatos akkor FURODJON meg a (eszaki :rohog ) tengerben


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 28)

utána megmelegedhet egy SZAUNA-ban


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 28)

Hohullam


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 28)

KÁNIKULA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 28)

OLVADÓ ASZFALT


----------



## saga (2004 Május 28)

HIDEG SOR :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 28)

Inkább egy forró KAKAÓ....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 28)

hozzá egy jó VAJAS KIFLI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 28)

Esküszöm MEGKIVÁNTAM...! :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 28)

...én ma más BOLDOGSÁGát...(gyerekszületésről kaptam hírt, + 1 esküvői meghívót) :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 28)

Apró örömök...egy hír...egy ÜZENET... pironkodo


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 28)

KOVETKEZMENY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 28)

FELADAT


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

Házimunka


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

NON-STOP


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

Nonstop ÉTTEREM


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

BOHEMTANYA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 28 2004, 02:31 PM
> * BOHEMTANYA *


 Megvan még a Bohémtanya????
Tényleg?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

Sajnos atalakitottak, es nagyon GAGYI lett. Meg a regire gondoltam...


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

Ahh, most úgyis olyan romantikus hangulatban vagyok.. De jó is emlékezni!
Ok- Bohémtanya- EMLÉK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

Emlekszem a szombat estekre, amikor ott kezdtunk, aztan elmentunk tancolni, aztan a Dimitrov teri Non-Stop-ban zartuk a reggelt.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

ELSO SZERELEM


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

Én a SOTE klubba jártam táncolni, piálni meg a Fregattba. Még mindig megvan, voltam ott tavaly és a férjemnek is megmutattam.
Ma sem táncolni, sem piálni nem járok.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

Elsö szerelem- 18 évesen -bolgár tengerpart- Iván az ÚSZÓMESTER


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

HULLAM


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 28)

Porto Katsiki - Lefkas.....

Matala - Crete...

GREECE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

SPARTA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 28)

MARATHON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

FUTAS!


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 28)

OLYMPIA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

PASI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 28)

Pasa... TOROKPASA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

Nagy a HASA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 28)

Pocakos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 28)

Beleférne 100 kis KACSA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 28)

KÍNAI KAJA-hm.....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 28)

Édes - SAVANYÚ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 29)

UBORKA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 29)

SALATA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 29)

SZAMURAJ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 29)

KATANA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 29)

Vákárimászká? h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 29)

HAI  
THAI-LAND


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 29)

MACSKA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 29)

9 ELET


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 29)

Per PILLANAT ez az egy is zuros :wacko: minek nekem meg 8 :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Május 29)

MEGLATNI es...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 29)

...megszeretni egy pillanat muve volt, de megismerni egy ELET is keves


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 29)

az egyutteles a hosszu tavu tarskapcsolat alpja a feltetlen BIZALOM....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

NEHÉZ DOLOG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 29)

...asszem váltok... :blink: 
Ma a nagy BEVÁSÁRLÁST intéztem...elég nehéz volt :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Én is voltam. SOK EMBER volt.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 29)

... ÜNNEPEK előtt ez már így szokott lenni...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Rengeteg EVÉS, vár ilyenkor a családi programokon.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 29)

Vannak olyan napjaim,amikor egész nap SEMMIT nem eszek...  
Ma eddig 1tábla Milka csoki volt csak...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

jó dolog az ÜRESSÉG


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 29)

BOLDOGok a lelki szegények......?????


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 29)

Akkor én ma lelki GAZDAG vagyok... ..ha nem vagyok boldog...?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Ha gazdag lennék lenne jó házam, szép nagy KERTel


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Ne kertelj ,mondj IGAZAT


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 29)

Betorik a FEJed


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Miert pont az enyemet KORHAZ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 29)

PARASZOLVENCIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

ORVOS latott mar? :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 29)

Sajno s igen de nem kapott SEMMI-t


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 29)

Csak egy jo kis HEPATITISZT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Egyik BARÁTOMnak van hepa c-je! :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

FELE barat fele c


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 29)

Akkor az IGAZSAGOS elosztas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Igazságos az legutoljára MÁTYÁS KIRÁLY volt ha jól tudom.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 29)

igen a NAGY ORRaval


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

BORkut visgradon


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

PÉNTEK ESTE szoktam bort inni a haverjaimmal.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 29)

errol nekem csak az EJTOZES szo jut eszembe..


----------



## Uma (2004 Május 29)

Ejtoernyozes


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

FRISS LEVEGŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Egeszseg


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

cool EGY POHÁR TEJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Tehenke


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

PIROS PÖTTYÖS KENDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Beatriche


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

CSIRKE-DARÁLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Fasirt


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

ANYÁM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 29 2004, 04:32 PM
> * ANYÁM *


 Honvagy


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

DOMBOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Zala


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

FAHÁZ az Őrségben


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 29)

Fenyves


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

GOMBÁK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Tuskevar


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

GYEREKKOR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Macika


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

FOKHAGYMÁS PIRíTÓS, tea ahogy gyerekkoromban kaptam és persze Macika is feküdt mellettem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Zsiroskenyer lila hagymaval


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

KASZÁLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Fu SZAG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 29)

Egy jó nagy JOINT! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Repules


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

FINNORSZÁG - ide repültem először életemben


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Renszarvas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

BERÚGÁS Lappföldön


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Masnap :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

SZOMJÚSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Fejfajas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

KÁVÉ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Vernyomas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

AGYVÉRZÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Hazassag :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

HÁZIMUNKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Kezimunka


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

az aztán csak a MATYÓHíMZÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Kalocsai MINTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Politechnika


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Csinalom  AUTO szereles


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

Szerelni nem,de VEZETNI imádok... :wub:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Hazassag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by Dora+May 29 2004, 05:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dora @ May 29 2004, 05:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 29 2004, 05:44 PM
> * Hazassag *


Szerelni? Vezetni? vagy Csináld magad?  [/b][/quote]
:wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

NEZNI meszirol


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

EGYETÉRTEK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Colombus tojasa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Mogyoro


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Atlasz


----------



## Guest (2004 Május 30)

Boszi


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

értem...  

VARÁZSLAT...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

:blink: 

Van benne valami...néha nagyon is ELHISZEM... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

Vannak nehéz PILLANATOK,amikor csak a 'hinni' szó segít... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 30)

Pillanat...PILLANGO


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 30)

KISASSZONY


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 30)

Henri Charriére.....

VENEZUELA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 30)

LEPKE


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 30)

..........MOJ....... :wacko:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Május 30)

Molylepke- SZEKRÉNY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

...KÖLTÖZÉS... :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 30)

......RENDETLENSEG.....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

...DOBOZOK mindenütt...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 30)

REJTELY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 30)

...Bermuda-HÁROMSZÖG...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 30)

Lári fári


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 30)

SZKEPTIKUS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 30)

EGYKEDVŰ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 31)

SEMLEGES


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 31)

SEMLEGTELEN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 31)

LÉNYEGTELEN


----------



## GIGI (2004 Május 31)

BELYEGTELEN


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

LEVÉL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 31)

KEDVES


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 31)

NOVER


----------



## eb32 (2004 Május 31)

Sajnos én 5 évvel ezelőtt elveszítettem  azóta nevelek 2 ÁRVA lányt.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Május 31)

Igazan es szivbol minden reszvetem, es a lanyok nem arvak teljessen mert te ottvagy mint NEVELO rokon.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 31)

GONDOSKODÁS...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 31)

ápolonö


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 31)

Szexis KÖPENY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 31)

:wacko: :angry: :angry: 
Miért pont az jut eszedbe elinnen...ejnye-bejnye... :rohog :rohog 

Az kétségtelen,hogy nagyon ÁTLÁTSZÓ... pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 31)

....mint az uveg. TOREKENY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

mint a PORCELÁN


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 31)

....LEHELET vekony, mint a kinai porcelan..


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

a lehelettől is elszáll a TOLLPIHE ha ráfújok


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 31)

PARNA-CSATA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 31)

puha parnak, KEMENY csatak (film)


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

kemény, az az ÉLET


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 31)

ezerszinu CSODA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 31)

Szivarvany


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 31)

A SZÍV árny,
Szivárvány.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 31)

A legDRAGAbb KO mindent karcol, de maga nem tur karcolast.
A legdragabb SZIV inkabb verzik, de nem sebez meg soha mast.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 31)

Mondja koma asszony, a kovet tudom hol lehet vasarloni...de olyan szivet hol lehet kapni? 


u.i. egyebkent a SMARAGD a legdragabb ko


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 31)

Hát nem jut más eszembe... :blink: 

A smaragd ROMÁNCA....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

SZERELEM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 31)

Néha aranylánc...néha ÓLOMlánc...néha béklyó...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 31)

ólom- egy jó nagy golyót a MELLKASOM közepibe :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 31)

No cigi...nincs KÖHÖGÉS...!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@May 31 2004, 04:23 PM
> * Mondja koma asszony, a kovet tudom hol lehet vasarloni...de olyan szivet hol lehet kapni?
> 
> 
> u.i. egyebkent a SMARAGD a legdragabb ko  *


  Boszi!
Ha en ezt tudnam......... mar megvettem volna


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 31 2004, 04:49 PM
> * No cigi...nincs KÖHÖGÉS...!  *


 gyermek-OLTAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

GYÜMÖLCSFA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

OLTAS


GYUMOLCSFA----SZOLLO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

egy jó kis BOROSPINCE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...kellemes HŰVÖSSÉG...


----------



## Pufi (2004 Június 1)

Nemespenész


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 1)

BLUE CHEESE


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

*Goat* cheese


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

Nevetes


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 1)

JÓKEDV


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 1 2004, 09:04 AM
> * JÓKEDV *


 NEVETOGAZ :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 1)

FOGHUZAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 1)

Szimpatikus fogORVOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 1)

Protko


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 1)

HarmadikGENERACIOS fog, ahogy Kicsim nevezi :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 1)

Generacios ELLENTETEK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 1)

MAGNES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 1)

Polus


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

MARCO Polus


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 1)

VÍZ


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

Tenger


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

jó kis üres tengerpart NAPFELKELTEkor


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

JAPAN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

BONSAI...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 1)

ISMERKEDÉS pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...Mondjuk lehetne, egy számomra idegen TÁJ megismerése is....


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

tajFOLD akkor GARFI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 1)

SZÜLŐFÖLD


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 1 2004, 07:54 AM
> * tajFOLD akkor GARFI *


meno :rohog :rohog

Az első LÉPÉSek...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

BABA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...Imádom a "babaILLATot"....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

ORGONAVIRÁGZÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...a mezei virágok...pipacs...KAKUKKFŰ...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

GYÓGYNÖVÉNYEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...SZÁRÍTva is használják...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 1)

NAPSUGAR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

Nem élhetek NÉLKÜLE...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

pironkodo FÉRFI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

:wacko: Azért ezt gondold át MÉGEGYSZER... :rohog :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 1)

még KETSZER is


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

:rohog :rohog Na jó akkor biztos ami biztos ÉN magam....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

:wacko: 
NYELVTAN...személyes névmás...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

nagyon UNALMAS óra volt - már elnézést! <_<


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 1)

A VÁRAKOZÁS tud nagyon unalmas lenni :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

Ez igaz,de kellő türelemmel ÁTVÉSZELHETŐ az az időszak is...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

TIFUSZ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

DUGOVICS h34r: tifusz h34r: :rohog atkereszteltem


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

:rohog Egy kicsit :rohog 
VAR


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

VARKAPITANY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

DOBO


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

BASEBALL


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

KATA :rohog


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

Akkor most elkezdjuk sorolni a LANYneveket?????


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

KATAKÖNYÖKE


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

:blink:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 1 2004, 01:35 PM
> * KATAKÖNYÖKE *


 Térded-KALÁCSA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

A neniked CSONTVAZA!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

BIOLOGIA SZERTAR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

SZEX :rohog


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

:blink: ezt kibontanad?????? pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

A BIOLOGIAI SZERTARROL nekem a SZEX jut eszembe. Szerintem vagyunk egy paran...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

Huhhh... futyul 
Vannak kapcsolatok,melyek erre ÉPÜLnek...


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 1 2004, 02:57 PM
> * A BIOLOGIAI SZERTARROL nekem a SZEX jut eszembe. Szerintem vagyunk egy paran...  *


 Na, én ebböl is kimaradtam  
Épül- Ház


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

BIZTONSAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 1)

...LAKAT...


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

Erényöv


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

ARTATLANSAG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

TRUBADÚR gitar


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

Bájgúnár


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 1)

TV-BEMONDÓ :rohog


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 1 2004, 04:54 PM
> * TV-BEMONDÓ :rohog *


 Nálunk is...  
Szellö....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Jun 1 2004, 05:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Jun 1 2004, 05:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 1 2004, 04:54 PM
> * TV-BEMONDÓ :rohog *


Nálunk is...  
Szellö.... [/b][/quote]
Igen,igen! Pont őrá gondoltam!
:rohog 
ŐSZHAJÚ KEN - (a Barbie párja) mindig ezen röhögünk a barátnőmmel


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

TAJFUN


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jun 1 2004, 05:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Jun 1 2004, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Igen,igen! Pont őrá gondoltam!
:rohog 
ŐSZHAJÚ KEN - (a Barbie párja) mindig ezen röhögünk a barátnőmmel [/b][/quote]
Ismerem. Osztálytársak voltunk. Mindig is nagyképü volt.
Tájfun-PUSZTÍTÁS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

KAMIKAZE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 2)

Utazas a MULT-ba... (Nimicz)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

BISMARCK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 2)

OLOMKATONA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

Kicsi olomkatonam, ne loj ARNYEKOK utan...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 2)

DarkVODOR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

LUKAS szkájvokör


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Csillagok


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

HOLD


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Fel hold


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

SAJT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

meleg szendvics


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

MELEG? akkor maskent GONDOLKODNI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

gondolkozni kell ÉSZ?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Az eszes embert nehezen viseli el KÖRNYEZETE.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

... ezért van szükség KÖRNYEZETVÉDELEMre :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

sok SZEMÉT az erdőkben.....


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Szemét ami felhasználható- KOMPOSZT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ZÖLDSÉGESKERT


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

PARADICSOM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

BALI


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Táncosnök


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

MOULIN ROUGE


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

BATMAN


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

SUPERMAN


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 2 2004, 11:13 AM
> * SUPERMAN *


 S(u)PERMA(n) ? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

WOODY ALLEN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

WOODY a HARKÁLY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Maci Laci


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 2)

MICIMACKO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

CSIGABIGA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Facsiga


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 2)

CSACSIKA :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

Csacska MACSKA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Egér


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

BILLENTYŰ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ZONGORA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Játszd újra SAM!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

verseny


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 2)

FURULYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 2 2004, 07:29 AM
> * Játszd újra SAM! *


 casablanca


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

BERGMAN


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

Liv ULMANN


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Ulmann Monika


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

SKANDINÁVIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Hideg


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

Szoba sem johet Skandinavia, csak a jo meleg AFRIKA...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

OROSZLANOK


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

MAJOMKENYERFA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

FUZFAN futyulO REZANGYAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Fuzfa kosar


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ÖREGANYÓ hátán cipeli a rőzsét....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

vasorru


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

JANCSI ÉS JULISKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Kemence


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

LÁNGOS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

palacsinta


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

TÚRÓS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

csusza


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

CSÚZDA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Jatszoter


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

MARGITSZIGET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Palatinus


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ROLL JÉGKRÉM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Sarkvidek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

BÁLNAZSíR


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

KISBALNA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

...FAROKuszony...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Mar megint farok. pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

pironkodo Nem, és nem csakazértsem! :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

:rohog :rohog :rohog 
Esküszöm nem volt szándékos...  na jó,csak egy picit... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

Na jó legyen. KUNKORI malacfarok


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

Nem tudon miért ez ugrott be... pironkodo 
Kukori, Kotkoda TOJÁSból lesz a csoda... :wacko: (tovább nem emlékszem...)


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Jol esik am a zuzanknak
jobban mint a KENDERMAG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

Egy szép INDIAI kendernövény........... B)


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 2)

SZARI amit az indiai nok viselnek


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Ha india akkor ELEFANT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ha elefánt akkor MAHARADZSA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 2 2004, 11:04 AM
> * Jol esik am a zuzanknak
> jobban mint a KENDERMAG *


 meno meno tényleg...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Tyuk


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Leesett a csillar
h34r: ha leesett mar b..szhaTYUK h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

Most TYÚK vagy MAHARADZSA...??? :wacko: 
Aki utánam jön válasszon...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

HA'REM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

TÖRÖK BUGYOGÓ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

h34r: hajaj!bugyogo!megint tema!! h34r: 
Hm..Hm...
Akkor legyen SZEMEREM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Ajak


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ERÉNYÖV


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

:rohog LAKATOS :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

Jáuzsi vágyok! CIGÁNY :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Primas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

AKÁCOS ÚT....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Ven cigany


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

PIPA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

En arra a lakatosra gondoltam, aki meg tudja buzeralni az erenyov zarjat. :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

De ha mar pipa akkor fust


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

csibukk


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 2 2004, 11:59 AM
> * csibukk *


 Az mi pontosan? - azt tudom hogy valamilyen pipa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Olyan pipa aminek lecsukhato a vege


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 2 2004, 12:07 PM
> * Olyan pipa aminek lecsukhato a vege *


 Köszi!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

FALUsi élet....


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

NEPDAL


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

KÓRUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Hangzavar


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

ROCKZENE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

PÁLYAUDVAR


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

BAKTER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

sorompo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

ROZSDÁS


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

SZIV


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Kobol


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 2)

Megreped


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Totott


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

CSÉSZE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

bogre


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 2)

KAVE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

almossag


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 2)

Microsoft user guide.....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Marhasag


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 2)

De elálmosit....

En tudod mit ajánlok inkább az embereknek akik a "user guide"-ot olvassák ?

Inkább imádkozzon az odafenthez,hogy müködjön a PC meg a hozzátartozo dolgok...

Hi-hi-hi....

No,most irjak valamit a marhasággal kapcsolatban????

POLITIKA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

BOTRANY


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 2)

KIMAGYARAZKODAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

Izzadas


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Deo Roll on :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

illatszer


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

A kedvenc PARFÜM-öm


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 2 2004, 03:06 PM
> * A kedvenc PARFÜM-öm  *


 alergia :wacko:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 2 2004, 03:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 2 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ági21_@Jun 2 2004, 03:06 PM
> * A kedvenc PARFÜM-öm  *


alergia :wacko: [/b][/quote]
Neked van? Nekem nincs.
Allergia- ASZTMA


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 2)

INHALATOR


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

Maszk


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

Phantom of the Opera - Az opera SZELLEMe


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

FEKETESZAKALL


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

KÍSÉRTET h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

KASTELY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 2)

VÁRÚR


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 2)

A FERJEM 9csak szeretne lenni varur LOL)


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

FEL BORDAM


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Jun 2 2004, 03:52 PM
> * A FERJEM 9csak szeretne lenni varur LOL) *


 Amíg csak Ö hiszi azt magáról hogy az, addig nincsis harag.  
Férjem-életem PÁR-ja


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

Ketton all a VASAR


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

CSICSERI


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 2 2004, 03:59 PM
> * CSICSERI *


 Ez most miröl jutott eszedbe Boszi?
Csicseri- BORSÓ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

nincs valami Csicseri vasar Budapesten? Legalabb is cs. betuvel kezdodik :rohog , meg aztan tetszik ez a szo 



falra HANYT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

...RÓKA... :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

RUDI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

...TÚRÓ...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

...s TASKA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

...de NEHÉZ az iskolatáska... futyul


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 2)

PETI :rohog


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 2 2004, 04:08 PM
> * nincs valami Csicseri vasar Budapesten? Legalabb is cs. betuvel kezdodik :rohog , meg aztan tetszik ez a szo
> 
> 
> ...


 Az Ecseri Boszi! :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 2 2004, 04:24 PM
> * PETI :rohog *


 petike CSOKIJA


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Jun 2 2004, 02:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Jun 2 2004, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jun 2 2004, 04:08 PM
> * nincs valami Csicseri vasar Budapesten? Legalabb is cs. betuvel kezdodik :rohog , meg aztan tetszik ez a szo
> 
> 
> ...


Az Ecseri Boszi! :rohog :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj+Jun 2 2004, 04:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (karibcsaj @ Jun 2 2004, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-kerekperec_@Jun 2 2004, 04:24 PM
> * PETI :rohog *


petike CSOKIJA  [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog meno meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 2)

...akkor egyen Peti BOCI csokit...


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 2)

es utana ha megette legyen KOVER mint Evetke


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Jun 2 2004, 04:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Jun 2 2004, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jun 2 2004, 04:08 PM
> * nincs valami Csicseri vasar Budapesten? Legalabb is cs. betuvel kezdodik :rohog , meg aztan tetszik ez a szo
> 
> 
> ...


Az Ecseri Boszi! :rohog :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
oooohhhh :rohog tenleg! :rohog Koszi.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

kover....AMERIKAI


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 2)

SEGGFEJ arrongans banda


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

:rohog :rohog BUSH


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 2)

ahova a harmadik világ jár KOLDULNI


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 2)

KARHOZOTT


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 3)

Átkozott


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 3)

Inkább ÁLDOTT...


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 3)

Állapot


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 3)

Amire én gondolok... a LEGCSODÁLATOSABB 9 hónap...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 3)

legcsodalatosabb....TERMESZET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Dobbenet :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Dobbantas


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 3)

SZOGES DROT


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 3)

PILLANGO (konyv)


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 3)

MAGANY


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

Neha KELL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 3)

Igen de akkor tol nagy a CSEND


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

csend erleli a magvas GONDOLATOKAT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 3)

Nem minden esetben, van aki csak ELBAMBUL


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

ÁLMODOZÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

SCHUBERT VAGY SZANDI?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

valasztas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

POLITIKA :evil


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 3)

...nem értek hozzá...nekem UNALMAS...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

foglald el magad valami massal,pl, olvass el egy jo KONYVet


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 3)

SZEDERBOR a címe a könyvnek, amit most kezdek olvasni.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 3)

...Szederbor...
Őszintén BEVALLOM...alkohol 'ügyben' sem vagyok jártas.... pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

VEDOUGYVED


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

BíRÓSÁG


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

MADARFUTTY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

FÜLEMÜLE futyul


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

BARATFULE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

LEKVÁR


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

LEK kapitany PANCELBAN


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 3 2004, 12:35 PM
> * LEK kapitany PANCELBAN *


 :blink: A mindenyit! Ezt nevezem asszociációnak! :rohog TANK


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

:rohog 



tank YOU


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

:rohog JUH NYÁJ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

PASZTORTASKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

lekvarostaska


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

PÉKSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

soskifli


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

REGGEL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Alomszuszi


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 02:02 PM
> * Alomszuszi *


 nyuszi


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

PUSZI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

pironkodo Szerelem


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 3)

:rohog Gyerek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Fogamzasgatlo :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

h34r: abortusz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Elverzes


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

agyverzes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Halal


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

h34r: reinkarnacio


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Szellemes


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

Jopofa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Humor


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

Vicc


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

morbid


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

bizarr


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

sex


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

francia h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Izgalom


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

Randevu


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Disco


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

pialas :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Masnap :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

fejfajas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Hanyinger :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

gyomorrontas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Fot krumpli


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

dieta


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Galamb leves :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 03:05 PM
> * Galamb leves :angry: *


 :blink: 
lebbencsleves


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Nem lebbentek


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

:blink: Fatyol


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

szemfedo


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 03:09 PM
> * szemfedo *


 :blink: mos mer?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Megetted a galambot :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 03:11 PM
> * Megetted a galambot :angry: *


 h34r: Nem...  de hol a lyvian galambja...nem lattad veletlenul? futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Amilyen falank vagy azt is megetted :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 03:21 PM
> * Amilyen falank vagy azt is megetted :angry: *


 h34r: Oooo...mirol van szo?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by voila+Jun 3 2004, 03:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Jun 3 2004, 03:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 03:11 PM
> * Megetted a galambot :angry: *


h34r: Nem...  de hol a lyvian galambja...nem lattad veletlenul? futyul [/b][/quote]
Errol :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 3 2004, 03:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 3 2004, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errol :angry: [/b][/quote]
Mirol is? Feledekenyseg....


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

altzheimer  A jo lelkiismertet TITKA a rossz emlekezotehetseg :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 4)

...Firtatni,hogy mi az IGAZ nem mindig jó... pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

a HAZUGSAG megoli a szerelmet, de az oszinteseg oli meg igazan


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 4)

...Hát akkor mi a MEGOLDÁS...? :blink:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

meg nem sikerult megfejtenem ezt a REJTVENYt


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 4)

KERESZT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

JÉZUS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 4)

KARACSONY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

SOK ÉTEL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 4)

Gyors HIZAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

MALACKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 4)

Egybe sutve SZILVESZTERi vacsorara :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

Előtte is utána is PEZSGŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Unneples


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Halottak napja


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Miert? A halal a foldi szenvedesek beteljesedese, a boldogsag eljovetele


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Mindennek ARA van


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

A masodik


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

MIN DENert


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Level


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

JUHARLEVÉL


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

BARÁTNŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Gond


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 4)

h34r: :rohog h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

BARÁT :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 4)

...a szívedet ÉRINTI meg...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

GYENGEDSEG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 4)

...Vagy egy KEDVES szó...


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 4)

Egy csokor VIRAG


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 4)

ELHERVAD


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

ÖREG EMBER


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

BOLCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Toporodott


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 4)

Többször vissza töröltem amit írni szeretnék,nem tudom érted?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Jun 4 2004, 04:10 PM
> * Többször vissza töröltem amit írni szeretnék,nem tudom érted? *


 Aha, UGYETLEN no pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 4)

VESZEKEDÉS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 5)

HAZUGSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 5)

Amitas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 5)

csoki


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 5)

Lilla


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 5)

Lilafured


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 5)

:wacko: 
Lillafüred...KIRÁNDULÁS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 5)

pironkodo 

...KOSÁR...


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 5)

KUKACVIRAG, kiskori emlek a mozeskosarral egyetemben


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 5)

GILISZTA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

a nagy ho-ho-HORGASZ


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 6)

CSÖCSIKE


 

PS: Horgászik ö mindent....


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 6)

Motorozas


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

AUTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

AutosMOZI


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 6)

Csipes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Szappan es Viz


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

furdes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

uszoda


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

klor


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

HCL sosav


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

A Maras miatt KORHAZ


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 6)

vizko? talan! :blink:


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 6 2004, 06:48 AM
> * A Maras miatt KORHAZ *


 apolono


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Jun 6 2004, 06:48 AM
> * vizko? talan! :blink: *


 ecet


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 6)

salata


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Június 6)

Dora megelozott..egyre gondoltunk


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

kigyo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

merges


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

haragszik


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 6 2004, 06:57 AM
> * BÉKÜLÉS  *


 baratsag


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

virag


----------



## voila (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 6 2004, 07:00 AM
> * virag *


 viragbaBORUL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Beborult, mindjart ESIK


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 6)

IRORSZAG....ma megyek....másfél ora mulva. Az elsö ami a böröndbe került az az esernyö volt....


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 6)

Köszi.Lesz jo utam...általában az szokott lenni...

Vissza a szoláncra...

UTLEVEL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Vam


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 6)

NYELVTANULÁS. Majdnem mindig szerepel a nyelvkönyvek első leckéiben az a mondat, hogy "Van valami elvámolnivalója?"


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...az egyik legjobb "BEFEKTETÉS"...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

AGY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

LABIRINTUS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...Ariadne FONALa...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

KOTOGEP


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 6)

PULOVER


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

Norveg MINTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

"MACKÓkötés".... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

MackóSAJT


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

CSOKIs sajt! Tudja valaki, hogy lehet-e meg kapni????  Annak idejen nagyon szerettem pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 6)

BALATON szelet


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

STRANDOLAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 6 2004, 09:34 AM
> * CSOKIs sajt! Tudja valaki, hogy lehet-e meg kapni????  Annak idejen nagyon szerettem pironkodo *



Asszem már nem lehet kapni...az öcsém nagyon szerette... 


...ÚSZÓGUMI...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 6)

TULSULY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

....MÉRLEG...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)

JUSTICIA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...IGAZSÁG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Abrand


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 6 2004, 10:54 AM
> * Ábrándozás az élet megrontója.........  *


 
meno pironkodo 
Mi legyen a szó Dora...?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Halal


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Tavollet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 6 2004, 11:02 AM
> * megint negativ vagy.
> 
> *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

az


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Nyelvtan


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

pironkodo magyar vagy FRANCIA... pironkodo :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Francia Kremes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Jun 6 2004, 11:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dora @ Jun 6 2004, 11:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jun 6 2004, 11:18 AM
> * pironkodo magyar vagy FRANCIA... pironkodo :rohog *


Ejnye :rohog [/b][/quote]
Fujjjjjjj


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

Fujjjj - BÜDÖS :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 6 2004, 11:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 6 2004, 11:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fujjjjjjj  [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 6 2004, 11:22 AM
> * Fujjjj - BÜDÖS :rohog *


 Zokni


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

RENDETLENSÉG a lakásban :rohog


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 6 2004, 11:25 AM
> * RENDETLENSÉG a lakásban :rohog *


 Felujitas :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...Tapéta VAKARÁS... :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Rumli


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Lapos TETU


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

tetű -PISZOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Megyek nokedlit szagatni


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 6 2004, 11:34 AM
> * Megyek nokedlit szagatni  *


 :blink: :wacko: és a szó?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 6 2004, 11:34 AM
> * Megyek nokedlit szagatni  *


 = rendes férfi :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Ehes


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

LOTTÓ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

Minden milliomodik szava igaz  = HAZUG futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

CSALÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

POIKUSOK :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

Azok UNDORíTÓ emberek számomra.....(magyar politikusokra gondolok - bár lehet máshol sem lenne más a véleményem)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

Ezek minenut egyformak mindha egy TYUK allol jottek volna :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

ha tyúk akkor egy jó tányér HÚSLEVES cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...mondjuk CSIGAtésztával...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 6)

csiga....NYÁRI ZÁPOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

Nekem kedves BARATOK hozzak a csigatesztat otthonrol meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 6 2004, 02:43 PM
> * csiga....NYÁRI ZÁPOR *


 Zapo utan SZIVARVANY cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...Szivárványt látni esőben...  ..."Veri az ÖRDÖG a feleségét..."


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Pokol


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

....TŰZ....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Gyehena


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

:blink: az mi...?...valami MÁGLYA esetleg...? pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Maglyarakas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 6)

...asszem abba kell ALMA is... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Almasretes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Elet


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Varazs


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Rodolfo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

sepru


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

pokhalo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

csotany


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

szarvasbogar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Hit


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 6)

Isten


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

UNIVERZUM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

pokol


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

DEVLA :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

cigany


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

CSILLAGOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

....A KIS HERCEG...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

RÓZSA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...JÁNOS VITÉZ...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

MESELEMEZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 6 2004, 05:18 PM
> * MESELEMEZ  *


 
Leültettek...és hallgasd lányom...? :rohog :rohog bocsi...

MOSTOHA....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...Mint a VASORRÚ bába...(remélem nem írtam hüjjeséget...) pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 6 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 6 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 6 2004, 05:18 PM
> * MESELEMEZ  *



Leültettek...és hallgasd lányom...? :rohog :rohog bocsi...

MOSTOHA.... [/b][/quote]
Neeem, szerencsére olvastak mesét nekem ameddig kellett!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

ERDŐ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

ABLAK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

ELVÁGYÓDÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

sikasztas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Hazifeladat


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

MEGOLDAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Hiba


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

VALASZTAS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 7)

VALOGATAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

HAMUPIPŐKE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Cipo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 7)

Cipó vagy cipő?
Ha cipó, akkor legyen KALÁCS.
Ha cipő, akkor pedig BOCSKOR.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 7)

VANDORUT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

HAMUBANSÜLT POGÁCSA


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

EBE'D


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Gyomorsav


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

ANTACID


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

FEKE'LY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Mutet


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

ASZTAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Kocsma


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

Kocsmárosné


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Cicik pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

:wacko: 
....ŐRÜLET... :rohog :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

Hétfö


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 7 2004, 08:59 AM
> * Hétfö  *



...Látom nagyon szereted... :rohog :rohog

MUNKAHELY...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 7)

élmunkás  

_mentem is dolgozni_


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 7 2004, 09:22 AM
> * élmunkás
> 
> mentem is dolgozni *


 meno meno 

KITÜNTETÉS...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

VÖRÖS CSILLAG


----------



## Vendég_csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Parthaz


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

FEKETE AUTÓ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 7)

MAFFIA szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...KERESZTAPA... szivar


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

BRANDO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...SzinészLEGENDA...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 7)

valos MAGja van minden legendanak


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

Többféle mag is lehetne...atom...napraforgó...stb.legyen...TÖK...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 7)

nekem is ,,tok" MINDEGY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

111111111


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 7 2004, 02:56 PM
> * 111111111  *


 :rohog :rohog 

...Ezek nem a LOTTOSZÁMOK...ugye... :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 7 2004, 03:03 PM
> *
> 
> ...Ezek nem a LOTTOSZÁMOK...ugye... :wacko:  *


 Nyeremeny


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...mondjuk egy lakás vagy egy AUTÓ...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 7)

Defekt :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...KerékCSERE...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 7)

Csavar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 7)

...ANYA...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 7 2004, 03:29 PM
> * ...ANYA...  *


 Fold


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

TEMETO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Kereszt


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 7)

UT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 7)

Akacos


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Június 7)

Bokros


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 7)

SAROS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

BAKANCS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 7)

CIPOFUZO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

LAKKCIPŐ


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 7)

TANColo fekete lakkcipok......


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 7)

KOCKÁS ZAKÓ


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 7)

BOHOC


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 7)

CIRKUSZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 7)

TIGRIS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 7)

OSERDO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

EPILALAS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

FENYOGYANTA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

BOROSTYANKO


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

EKSZER


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

ESTHAJNALCSILLAG


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

TEJUT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

MILKIWAY kiraly


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

CSOKIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
(es most gyorsan szoljatok a brekkencsnek  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Gyomorrontas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

AP-ROKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Roka FAROK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Kulcstarto


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Tolltarto


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Golyostoll


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Dego INDIAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Skalp


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

paroka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Ez igy unalmas , sziasztok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

IPI-APACS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

WINETTU


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

GOZMOZDONY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

PRERI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 8)

MITICS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

melyik a goyko???  
LOVAGLAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

NYEREG


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 8)

OSTOR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

RUZSA SÁNDOR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

SÁNDOR MÁTYÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

MATYAS kiraly


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

IGAZSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Justicia


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

MÉRLEG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Tragedia


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 8 2004, 06:04 AM
> * MÉRLEG *


 Ha sokat mutat DIETA futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

SALÁTA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 8 2004, 06:05 AM
> * Tragedia *


 Az EMBER Tragediaja


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 8 2004, 06:06 AM
> * SALÁTA *


 GOROG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Madach


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

TÉR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Foldalatti


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

HŐSÖK TERE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Szobrok


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

KIÁLLíTÁS MEGNYITÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Szalag VAGAS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

UNNEPLES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

BERÚGÁS :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

FEJFAJAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

SÖTÉT SZOBA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Aramszunet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

...ÉJSZAKA... h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

CSILLAGos ég


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

...VÉNUSZ...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

SZÖKŐKÚT


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

sajat kutFÖ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

fő az EGÉSZSÉG! :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

/2 = FELESEG :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

FAKANÁL


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

sok-sok NYAMI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

SODRÓFA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

ejszakai fajdalom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

FOGFÁJÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

URULO PENZTARCA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

Elinnen...Te belelátsz a pénztárcámba??  :rohog 
Pedig még az INTERNETet nem is fizettem ki ebben a hónapban... szivar


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Nehogy elfelejtsd!Akkor hogyan fogunk ,,ERINTKEZNI"?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

...érintkezés, VÉDEKEZÉS....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Védekezés a TÁMADÁS ellen?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

RIADALOM


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

VESZHARANG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

TuzVESZ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

KOLERA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Jarvany


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

VESZTEGHELY


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

VE'G


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Ravatal


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

GYÁSZ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

VEGRENDELET


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

POFARAESES


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

FOGSZIVAS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

kikeddig szerettek egymast mostantol UTALAT lesz a szivukben


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

ELLENSZENV


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

ANYOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

TE is leszel


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

először kellene egy FÉRJ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

en IMADOM az anyosomat  ferjemet is IMADOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 8 2004, 08:15 AM
> * en IMADOM az anyosomat  ferjemet is IMADOM  *


 Es velem mi van :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

szerencsés LÉLEK vagy


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 8 2004, 08:17 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 8 2004, 08:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jun 8 2004, 08:15 AM
> * en IMADOM az anyosomat  ferjemet is IMADOM  *


Es velem mi van :blink:  [/b][/quote]
Te is imadod az anyosom meg a ferjem? :rohog :rohog 


LELEKVANDORLAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Vandorlas


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

LAPUTALP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Talpas POHAR


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

KRISTALY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

Gyemant


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

DÉL AFRIKA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

BÚR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

HOLLAND


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

csoki h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

FEHÉR csoki


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

HO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 8)

SZÁNKÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

...hóGOLYÓ... :blink:

Kint legalább 28 fok...csak tudnám miért van téli hangulatom... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

KUTYUS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

...de ne legyen HARAPós...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

VENKISASSZONY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

HORGOLT TERITO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

RÉGIMÓDI NAPPALI, aranyos kis teázóasztallal teáskészlettel, csokor virággal és néhány öreg hölggyel ...bocsika ez mind eszembe jutott :lol:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

Charlotte Bronte


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

szazadelo---ABRONCS_SZOKNYA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

ERENY OV


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

MR ROCHESTER - a Jane Eyre-ből


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

GOGOS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

HÁTRAVETETT FEJ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

ADAM CSUTKA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Egy INAS FÉRFIKAR :rohog :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

hmmm micsoda osszefugges hehehe

ADONIS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

(a barátom :rohog :rohog ) SŰRŰ GÖNDÖR FÜRTÖK


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

FODRASZ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

SZECSI PAL


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

SZINHAZ (domjan edit)


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

AZ EGESZ VILAG


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

s szinesz benne minden FERFI es NO


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

h34r: :rohog h34r:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

SZERELEM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

..."Szerelmedért 
ELTÉPETT lelkemet
Istentől újra visszakérném..."


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

de csak ha mar OSSZEVARRTA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 6 2004, 05:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 6 2004, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dulifuli_@Jun 6 2004, 09:34 AM
> * CSOKIs sajt! Tudja valaki, hogy lehet-e meg kapni????   Annak idejen nagyon szerettem pironkodo *



Asszem már nem lehet kapni...az öcsém nagyon szerette... 


...ÚSZÓGUMI... [/b][/quote]
Lehet még kapni, de jól fel kell kutatni...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

..."Szerelmedért 
ELTÉPETT lelkemet
Istentől újra visszakérném..." 



Nem kapod! SZENVEDJ es vezekelj :rohog :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

HMMMM....szenvedes?.....MINDENNAPOK


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 8)

Mindenki azt mondja, hogy unalmas, de szerintem PEZSEGnek a mindennapok. Legalábbis az enyémek... <_<


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Na es mi pezseg a LEGJOBBan? pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

PEZSGOTABLETTA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Inkabb mint tablettas pezsgo.
Akkor calcium


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 8)

VITAMINok

Hogy mi pezseg a legjobban, elinnen? hjajj, hol is kezdjem?...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 8 2004, 05:15 PM
> * VITAMINok
> 
> Hogy mi pezseg a legjobban, elinnen? hjajj, hol is kezdjem?... *


 Ne mond mert pironkodo vagyok.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

PARADICSOMLÉ....a vitaminról jut eszembe


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Ez nem mas,mint az edenkertbol kifolyo PATAK
h34r: paradicsomle h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

A Rákos-patakban tavaly nyáron volt egy csomó PATKÁNY! (Micsoda jó hír nem? <_< )


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Ez tenyleg jo hir.A patkanyrol a tininindzsa TEKNÖCök jutnak eszembe.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Nekem meg egy cuki kis ÉKSZERteknős!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

Tudtátok,hogy nagyot tud HARAPni...?..mármint az ékszerteknős...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Én már hallottam ezt! harap=RAGADOZÓ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

EMBER


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

TRAGÉDIÁja....


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

MUNKA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

...Ma semmit nem csinálok már...PIHENÉS...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Én is! Max. internetezem vagy BESZÉLGETek.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Az jo ha MEGHALLGAT valaki.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 8 2004, 12:19 PM
> * Az jo ha MEGHALLGAT valaki. *


 nehogy azt hidd hogy jellemző - hanem inkább az EGYMÁSSZAVÁBA VÁGás :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

STEREOMIX


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

Az aztán a MUZSIKA a fülnek..... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

Szinte minden jöhet,csak a NÓTÁKat nem szeressem... futyul gitar


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Es ha country?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 8)

Az is jöhet...pont most hallgatom: Norah Jones - Sleepless Nights 

Szép LASSÚ szám...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 8)

csiga


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

LÉPCSŐ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 8)

EMELET


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

FELHŐKARCOLÓ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

WTC


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

AL-KAIDA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

h34r: ragozzunk?ok. h34r: 
AL-KAIDA
KAIDA
FO-KAIDA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 8)

FANATIZMUS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

FAKIR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

SZÖG


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

360


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

+ 5 és akkor 1 KEREK ESZTENDŐ


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

A MESEBEN 3 nap


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

ANDERSENt szerettem a legjobban


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

Szabo Gyula *****-os MESEMONDO


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

RUT Kiskacsa


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 8)

EN


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

TUDAT


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 8)

HASADAS


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 8)

SZIKLAOMLÁS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

CSÁKÁNY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

JE`G-HEGY-MA`SZA`S


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

ESZKIMÓ


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

FOKAZSIR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

BÁLNA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

azt mondjak az USZAS jot tesz az alknak, de mi van a balnakkal???? pironkodo


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 8 2004, 03:21 PM
> * azt mondjak az USZAS jot tesz az alknak, de mi van a balnakkal???? pironkodo *


Neki olyan a testalkata.  "Kissé zömök" a pár száz kilójával.
úszás- WELLNESS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

FITTNESS


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 8)

Aerobic


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

a fogyikura es az aerobik biztosan EREDMENYES


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 8)

elinnen kezdesz aggasztani...rutnak tartod magad es minden napjaid szornyusegesek. mi a szosz van mar, tessek magadhoz terni aztan elvezni amit lehet!!!

HIZAS az eredmenyesebben megy mint a fogyas


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

Ha megdicsernek nekem is .........hizik a majam.......... a BUSZKESEG-tol :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 8)

RÁTARTISÁG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 8)

MAKACS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

CSACSI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

Hogy is volt...? IÁ...IÁ...nagyszamár mégis ISKOLÁBA jár....
Ez valami csúfolódás volt gyerekkoromban... pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

HASZNOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

Mindenképpen...OKOS lesz tőle az emberfia...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 9)

mint a tavalyi KOS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

A legjobb PASIK a Kosok!!!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 9)

Neked hagyom Oket Peri  
Egyet eppen nevelek.... szornyu szivar :wacko: :angry: 
En a SZUZEKRE eskuszom  meno


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

En egy OROSZLANt szerinted az jobb?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 8 2004, 08:39 PM
> * A legjobb PASIK a Kosok!!! *


 szivar


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

Itt egy SZELLEMBEKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Aha


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

PALACK-ba zart szellem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Palackozo UZEM


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 9)

-Hol lakik az alkoholista??
-Az UVEGHEGYen tul  


-Mi az alkoholista???
-A palackba zart szellem  


Bocsi mindenkitol, de ilyen faradtan mar csak erre telik pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

Hófehérke és a hét TÖRPE


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 9)

Kimentek az ERDO-be futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

gitar gitar Akkor szép az erdő, mikor zöld, 
mikor a vadgalamb bele KÖLT ....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 9)

PENZ! :meghajolo nekem ez gyutt a fejembe :meghajolo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

Nekem a pénzről a munka, IDŐHIÁNY jut eszembe


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 9)

akkor Neked Kutyu HIANYERZETED van?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

De még milyen  Hiányzik pl. az idő, pénz, magyar társaság, társ-SZERETŐ-vagyahogyakarodnevezni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 9)

ANYAI-öL...........


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

ÖSZTÖN


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 9)

VADÁSZösztön? :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 9)

SZAGOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

parfümFELHŐ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 9)

NYÁRi gomolyfelhők


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 9)

nyári ZÁPOR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 9)

kellemes FELÜDÜLÉS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 9)

VIZPART


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 9)

vizpart,szunyogok,nad,golya,BEKA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 9)

CSOCSIKE


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 9)

BIALGIT


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 9)

mit jelent a bialgit?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 9 2004, 01:30 PM
> * mit jelent a bialgit? *


 Azt hiszem túl sok gyomorsav ellen szedik.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Bilagit es egy gyogyszer


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Jun 9 2004, 01:20 PM
> * BIALGIT  *


 NYAVAJA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 9)

KOSZVENY


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 9)

NESZVENY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

nyavaja


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

LEPRA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Afrika


----------



## borzaszto (2004 Június 9)

zsiraf


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Kilato


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 9)

VADASZAT


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

KAPAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

medve


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 9)

medveCUKOR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

cukorBETEG


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 9)

beteghez NOVER kell


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

hugica


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

..ROKON...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Gazdag


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 9)

ROKONLÁTOGAT&Agrave;S


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Gazdag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

...vagy szegény,mint a TEMPLOM EGERE...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

EgerFOGO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

...erről van egy jó sztorim...az egérragasztó a télen a MACSKÁMAT fogta meg  
tiszta ragacs lett...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Itt a hazba a gyerekek ragadnak bele


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 9 2004, 03:21 PM
> * Itt a hazba a gyerekek ragadnak bele  *


 
Jó,de azok nem olyan szőrösek... :wacko:  

Mi a szó? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 9)

Hat a pontos nyelvtani definiciojat nem tudom mar :wacko: De legyen ragacs


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

:wacko: hát én se...

...de ragad a RÁGÓGUMI is... pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 9)

ORBITALIS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 9)

...Friss LEHELET...


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 10)

TIC-TAC :lol:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 10)

utott az UTOLSO ORAD :angry:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 10)

HOLNAP delben :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 10)

HALNAP :lol:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 10)

60-AS EVEK cool


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 10)

...ben fellazult tételben fogalmazodott meg a VILAG...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 10)

Ugy latszik mar csak en EMLEKSZEM ra.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 10)

ossztanc, es nylonkendo, alsoszoknya...

EMLEKKONYV-ed neked is volt Peri?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 10)

Talan az ALTALANOS ISKOLAban. (nyócker, Bacso Bela utca)


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

UTTOROCSAPAT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 10)

CSAPATMUNKA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

ELŐRE!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

Roham


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 10)

SISAK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

HÁBORÚ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

es BEKE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

OROSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

Kremtorta


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...most mindenképpen HŰTENI kellene...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

LEhuto


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 10 2004, 08:25 AM
> * LEhuto *


 :blink: :blink: 

...JÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

Pancel


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

ERÉNYÖV :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 10)

huseg


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

BIZTONSÁG


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 10 2004, 06:41 AM
> * BIZTONSÁG *


 KARjaimban


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 10 2004, 03:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 10 2004, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Jun 10 2004, 06:41 AM
> * BIZTONSÁG *


KARjaimban  [/b][/quote]
pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

Ha már KAR, akkor SULYZÓk...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 10)

IZMOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...ERŐ...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

BÁLNÁm... (a Csillagok hábórujáról jutott bálnus eszembe, és "az erő legyen veled")


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 10)

SZOMSZÉDASSZONY (bálnaként emlegetjük a családban pironkodo )


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 10)

OCEAN


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

KÖRNYEZETSZENNYEZÉS  (NAGYON BÁNOM, HOGY EZ JUTOTT ESZEMBE....)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 10)

van REMENY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

az szokott MEGHALni utoljára....


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 10)

APUKÁM


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 10)

EMLEKEK


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 10)

KESERUSEG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

FÁJDALOM


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 10)

ENYHULES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

SíRÁS


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 10)

KAPOLNA


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 10)

bb


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Jun 10 2004, 01:37 PM
> * KAPOLNA *


 mik ezek a fajdalmas szavak?
legyen mar akkor KAPOSZTA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

TÖLTÖTT


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 10)

TEJFOL


Na mar megint csak a kajan jar az esz


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

tejfölös a CICA bajsza - a régi mesekönyvekben......


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

EGERKE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...SZÜRKE...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

Vereb


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

a vereb is MADAR


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

Toll


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...PÁRNA...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 02:59 PM
> * ...PÁRNA... *


 TUparna


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

SUNDISZNO


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

Alma


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

..CSUTKA...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 03:32 PM
> * ..CSUTKA...  *


 :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 10)

Csutkababa MAZSOLA


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 10 2004, 03:34 PM
> * Csutkababa MAZSOLA *


 Szolo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

TOKAJI ASZU


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 10 2004, 03:35 PM
> * TOKAY ASZU *


 Boroshordo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

SZURET


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 10 2004, 03:37 PM
> * SZURET *


 Pres


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

PUPOS GYEREK


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

:blink:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 10 2004, 03:45 PM
> * :blink:  *


 bocsi, csak eszembe jutott... alakul mint puposgyerek a pres alatt.... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

Akkor inkább legyen...púpos TEVE...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 03:49 PM
> * Akkor inkább legyen...púpos TEVE...  *


 Sivatag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

RALLY...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

VERSENY


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 10 2004, 03:52 PM
> * VERSENY *


 Futas


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

...az IDOvel...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...VÉGTELEN...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 03:57 PM
> * ...VÉGTELEN...  *


 Harc :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

Mindkettő nem NYERHET...csak az egyik pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 04:13 PM
> * Mindkettő nem NYERHET...csak az egyik pironkodo *


 Erem


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

Melyik legyen...? mondjuk ...ARANY...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 04:17 PM
> * Melyik legyen...? mondjuk ...ARANY... *


 Fenylik


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 10)

...SZEM...


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 04:58 PM
> * ...SZEM...  *


 Tyuk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

h34r: ...KENDERMAGOS...  hehehe


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 05:11 PM
> * h34r: ...KENDERMAGOS...  hehehe *


 hihihi :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Vendég_voila+Jun 10 2004, 05:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Vendég_voila @ Jun 10 2004, 05:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 05:11 PM
> * h34r: ...KENDERMAGOS...  hehehe *


hihihi :rohog [/b][/quote]
Jajj Voila... :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 11)

LENMAGOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

Ez biztos nagy hüjjeség,de nem jut semmi okos eszembe...
...VÁSZON... :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

VITORLA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

...TENGER...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

ROMANTIKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

egyuttes


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

SEX ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

Tarsas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:19 PM
> * SEX ? *


  pironkodo 
Nahát...látom jót tett a lecsó... :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 10 2004, 07:20 PM
> * Tarsas *


 
Ez csak JÁTÉK lehet... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

KINEVET a vegen


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:19 PM
> * SEX ? *


 Miért kell oda a kérdőjel...? :blink: pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

else hinnéd pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

:rohog pironkodo :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 10 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 10 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:19 PM
> * SEX ? *


Miért kell oda a kérdőjel...? :blink: pironkodo [/b][/quote]
illö nem ?
vagy csak ugy ráugrani mint kövér gyerek a sport szeletre ?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:24 PM
> * else hinnéd pironkodo *


 Ha akarod... pironkodo elmesélheted... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 10 2004, 07:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 10 2004, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


illö nem ?
vagy csak ugy ráugrani mint kövér gyerek a sport szeletre ? [/b][/quote]
:wacko: AHA


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 10 2004, 05:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 10 2004, 05:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:24 PM
> * else hinnéd pironkodo *


Ha akarod... pironkodo elmesélheted... pironkodo [/b][/quote]
iit mindenk elött ?
nagyon diszkrét vagyok


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 10 2004, 07:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 10 2004, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


illö nem ?
vagy csak ugy ráugrani mint kövér gyerek a sport szeletre ? [/b][/quote]
Te nagyon udvarias vagy... pironkodo :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:27 PM
> * iit mindenk elött ?
> nagyon diszkrét vagyok  *


 Hol szeretnéd...? pironkodo :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 10 2004, 07:24 PM
> * KINEVET a vegen *


 
Hát nem is tudom...Szeretek NYERNI...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 10 2004, 05:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 10 2004, 05:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:27 PM
> * iit mindenk elött ?
> nagyon diszkrét vagyok  *


Hol szeretnéd...? pironkodo :rohog [/b][/quote]
ohhhhhhh,  pironkodo futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 10 2004, 05:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 10 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 10 2004, 07:24 PM
> * KINEVET a vegen *



Hát nem is tudom...Szeretek NYERNI...  [/b][/quote]
Gyözö


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 10 2004, 07:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 10 2004, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhh,  pironkodo futyul [/b][/quote]
Ez mit jelent...visszavonulót fujtál..? :blink: :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 10 2004, 05:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jun 10 2004, 05:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ez mit jelent...visszavonulót fujtál..? :blink: :rohog [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2004, 07:31 PM
> *
> 
> Gyözö *


 Jobb győzni,mint VESZTENI... :wacko: (ez nem egy szép mondat )


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

de IGAZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

Az igazság ODAÁT van... pironkodo :rohog (na jó, tényleg...)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 10 2004, 05:44 PM
> * Az igazság ODAÁT van... pironkodo :rohog (na jó, tényleg...) *


 a SZOMSZEDnál


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 11)

Neki is adtál LECSÓt...? :angry:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 11)

... a CSERESZNYÉt jobban szereti


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

MENYASSZONY (volt az udvaron egy cseresznyefánk, gyöngyörű tudott lenni, mikor kivirágzott, menyasszonynak neveztük el9


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 11)

Szep almok es nagy REMENYek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

vagyakozas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 11)

TÁVOLSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

mint uvegGOLYO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 11)

PILLANAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

Varazsa


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 11)

SZEMFÉNYVESZTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

konyvelo


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 11)

MATEK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 11)

a kor NEGYSZOGesitese...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

Ez szoget UTOTT a fejembe


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

PIROSász


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

voros ORDOG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

ördög? SEX!!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

HOMO?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 11)

KOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

birka


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 11)

TURELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

rozsa


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 11)

TOVISH


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

FOLOSLEGES boszantas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

Fölösleges? KILÓK :angry:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

FOGNIvalo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2004, 04:06 PM
> * FOGNIvalo  *


 de éédes vagy....  én mást szeretnek fogni.. például a 
VOLÁNt


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

És ha már volán, akkor 
SEBESSSÉÉÉÉG!!!!! (lobog a hajam)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

jobb LASSAN


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

Mármint hogy mit, kedves Spanky?  A vezetést nem, szerintem... de más, ha lassú, akkor 
ÉLVEZETESebb.... B)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 11 2004, 08:01 AM
> * Mármint hogy mit, kedves Spanky?  A vezetést nem, szerintem... *


 oh bocs pironkodo autorol volt szo ? pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 11 2004, 08:01 AM
> *
> ÉLVEZETESebb.... B) *


 ELET


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

NAPFÉNY


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

a TESTen pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2004, 05:19 PM
> * a TESTen pironkodo *


 Valahogy éreztem, Spanky, hogy egymásnak adogatjuk majd a labdát....  
NUDIZÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 11)

h34r: en csak olvasom. folyt.kov. h34r:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 11 2004, 08:25 AM
> * h34r: en csak olvasom. folyt.kov. h34r: *


 :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 11 2004, 08:24 AM
> *
> NUDIZÁS *


 KARIB tengeri paradicsomban


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 11)

Szemerem


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 11)

AKTFOTO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 12)

ARNYEK


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 12)

GYERTYAFENY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 12)

FURDOSZOBA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 12)

pironkodo


----------



## Uma (2004 Június 12)

Higienia


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 12)

Deodor


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 12)

Kellemes ILLAT pironkodo cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

orgona


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 12)

BALLAGAS ( orgonaval volt dekoralva az iskola )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

eretsegi


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 12)

DIPLOMA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

Mernok


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 12)

MER NYOG????? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

DerekFAJAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

NyugDIJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

Fogyokura


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

...MÉREGtelenítés... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

Anyos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 12)

BUKTA


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 12)

LEKVÁR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

nagymama


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

...PIROSKA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

Farkas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

...VADÁSZ... :blink:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 12)

IRTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

FA usztatas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

Szeretem a GESZTENYEfákat...


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 12)

SÜLTALMA - ez és a gesztenye a legjobb téli nasi


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

Szalonnasütés után a PARÁZSban sütve fini...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 12)

FORO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

Laz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

MEGFÁZÁS...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 12 2004, 08:49 AM
> * MEGFÁZÁS...  *


 TOZSDE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

zuhanas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 12)

...KATASZTRÓFA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 12)

hazassag


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 12)

BOLDOGság


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 12)

PILLANAT örömei


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 13)

Most éppen... egy jó ZENE hallgatása


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

TANC... BUFE...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 13)

De régen is voltam...EMLÉK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

Meinkampf


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

AGYMOSÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

politika


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

BECSAPÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 13)

HUZAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

parna


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 13)

Petofi


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

muzeum


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

Minden ami OREG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

FA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

deodorant


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

ILLAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

Allergia


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

ENERGIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

munkaKEDV


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

HARMONIKUS ÁLLAPOT, ha van munkakedv


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

csaladi BEKE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

VÁGYÁLOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

ebreszto


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

REGGEL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

ambicio


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

TUDATOSSÁG


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 13)

MAGAM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

onzes


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

TEzés


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

evezes


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

SPORTOLAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

sakk


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

csata


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 13)

KARD


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

éles


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

KÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)




----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

DRAMA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

VILLA


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

MEDENCEvel


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

NYÁR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

GOROGDINNYE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

KISZIKKADT FÖLD


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 13)

fekete-feher western film


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

HATOSFOGAT


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 13 2004, 01:19 PM
> * HATOSFOGAT *


 HINTO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

KIRÁLYKISASSZONY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

KIRALYFI Jeno


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 13 2004, 01:25 PM
> * KIRALYFI Jeno *


 Beka futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

:blink: Az kicsoda?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

Aki EBIHAL-bol nott fel


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 13 2004, 02:22 PM
> * Aki EBIHAL-bol nott fel *


 Ikra


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 13)

OROSZ KAVIÁR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

FEKETE pete nem szeretem


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 13 2004, 02:41 PM
> * FEKETE pete nem szeretem *


 Fekete PETER


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 13 2004, 02:42 PM
> *
> Fekete PETER *


 Ocsem te kis UGYEFOGYOTT :evil :evil


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta+Jun 13 2004, 02:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ditta @ Jun 13 2004, 02:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-voila_@Jun 13 2004, 02:42 PM
> *
> Fekete PETER *


Ocsem te kis UGYEFOGYOTT :evil :evil [/b][/quote]
Ki a szerencse MALAC fulit sose fogod


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

PERSELY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 13)

MALAC


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

Nem ér Perec! A malac már volt az elöbb.. :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 13 2004, 04:47 PM
> * PERSELY *


 csapagy


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 14)

Bocsi! Nem figyeltem. GOKART


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

verseny


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

Forma 1.... meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Lauda


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 13 2004, 05:16 PM
> * ki nyert ma Canadában?
> Bocsi offtopic *


 Nem tudom


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Olyan nevu versenyzot nem ismerek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

FUTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

gyoztes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 14)

Szeretem, amikor ilyen OPTIMISTA vagy...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

karierista


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

MENEDZSER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Vezeto BEOSZTAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 14)

...PROFESSZOR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Mutos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 14)

Aki megissza a FERTŐTLENÍTŐt... szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Hypermangan


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 14)

LILA AKACVIRAG


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 14)

ORCHIDEÁK, lila orchideák...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

EGZOTIKUS


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 14)

Garfi THAI LÁNYai


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

GYEREKek


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 14)

gyerekCSÍNY


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 14)

gyerekCSÍNY


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

CSÚZLI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

torott ABLAK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

ablakTISZTíTÁS :angry: - nagyon utálom


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Tegnap költöztem, és annyira koszos volt az ablak, mintha 
KÖD lenne.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 14)

MISZTIKUS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Egy jó kis ANGOL KíSÉRTETKASTÉLY.....


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Akkor inkább
SKÓCIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Duda


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Skót dudás.... GATYA nélkül..... :rohog (mert ugye a hagyomány szerint nem viselnek gatyát a skót szoknya alatt)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Trapez


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

A legelső szerelmem egy trapéz alakú MANZÁRDban lakott annak idején....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

PadlasSZOBA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Szoba - VIRGINIA WOOLF


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

Hosszú ORR


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

kellemes ILLAT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

GIVENCHY- Very Irresistible :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Lepke


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Éjjelilepke FÓBIÁm van!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Konkurencia? h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Nem is tudtam hogy vannak repülő békák! :wacko: KIHíVÁS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

IZGALOM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

IZZADÓ TENYÉR


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

BÜDÖS SZÁJSZAG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 14 2004, 09:01 AM
> * Nem is tudtam hogy vannak repülő békák! :wacko: KIHíVÁS *


 :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 09:11 AM
> * BÜDÖS SZÁJSZAG *


 Undorító ÁPOLATLAN ember <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Gazos KERT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Milyen lehet az?! :blink: EMÉSZTŐGÖDÖR :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Illatoskert


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Csak reméltem hogy nem a kaki lesz a következő szó! :rohog ARAB TÁNCOSNŐK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Hastanc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

EGYIPTOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Piramis


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

SIVATAG


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

TIKKADÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Szemelyeskedes? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Nem! :blink: SZOMJÚSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Sor


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

KOCSMA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

othon


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

NYUGDIJAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

ÁGYIKÓ


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

SVEDTORNA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 14 2004, 09:33 AM
> * ÁGYIKÓ  *


 Ezt még az otthonra írtam, amúgy.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

csatater pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

HŐSI HALOTT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

ERKOLCSI halott


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

ALJAS ember


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Cseszaljas UFO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

SZENZÁCIÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Elfogadtak az ADObevallasom h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Engem meg holnaputánra behívott az APEH ellenőrzésre! :wacko:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 14)

GESTAPO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

Az! EGYENRUHA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

szappangyar h34r:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 14)

EGYFORMA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

ikrek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

...hava a legszebb, a NYÁR ELEJE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

vetkoznek a LANYOK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

a FIÚK meg fütyülnek, ugye?


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 14)

HACKI TAMAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

ő FOGORVOS valójában, úgy emlékszem


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 14)

TOMES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

LIBA :rohog


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 14)

BAROMFI-UDVAR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

SZEMÉTDOMB


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 14)

Kakas KAPIRGAL


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 14)

FELKRAJCAR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

TÖRÖK SZULTÁN


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 14)

Bedobtak a DARAZSAK koze...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

TÖRÖKSZEKFŰ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 14)

SZARKALAB


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 14)

:rohog VIRAG :rohog :rohog


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 14)

KAKTUSZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 14)

Walter Matthaeu.... (bocs, ha megsemigyirjak)
FURCSA PAR (Old couple)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 15)

KOMEDIA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

SZíNHÁZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 15)

ILLUZIO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

ÁLOM


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 15)

REM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 15)

ISZONY


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 15)

101-es szoba


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 15)

101 dalmát kisKUTYA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 15)

BALESET


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

LÁBTÖRÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 15)

GIPSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

szobor


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 15)

CIRKUSZ (lásd aradi Szabadság-szobor)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

bohoc


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 15)

ELEFÁNTOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 15)

PIROS orr


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

borvirag


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

FRÖCCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

frocsonto KISIPAROS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 15)

kisiparos INASa


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 15)

HIPPOLIT A LAKAJ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

KABOS GYULA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 15)

vorosHAGYMA :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

siras


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 09:53 AM
> * siras *


 Nevetes :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

guny


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

HOFI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

parodia


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 10:55 AM
> * parodia *


 Parodista


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Gaalvolgyi


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 11:02 AM
> * Gaalvolgyi *


 Galvolgyi JANOS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Kadar


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 11:07 AM
> * Kadar *


 :wacko: Brezsnyev


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

CSÓK :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 15 2004, 11:49 AM
> * CSÓK :rohog *


 :blink: 
Csokos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

szaj


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 11:52 AM
> * szaj *


  Szem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

inger


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

TALP CSIKLANDOZÁS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

szadizmus


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 12:01 PM
> * szadizmus *


  Fajdalom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

MAZOCHIZUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Perverzitas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

KORBÁCS


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 12:08 PM
> * Perverzitas *


 Sex :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

fajdalom


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 15)

KELLEMES fajdalom


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

Hangulat :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

KOKTÉL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

party


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

ZENE


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

Tanc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

RITMUS


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 15)

Jamaica


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

KARIBCSAJ :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 15)

VAKMERO (mert volt mersze ott hagyni a hazajat egy szigeti eletert)


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 15)

Jullan....mert ö is elhagyta a hazáját a skandináv tél miatt....  

MERESZ .... vesszö a második e-betün....


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 15)

KALANDOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 15)

...CASANOVA... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 15 2004, 02:01 PM
> * ...CASANOVA... pironkodo *


 h34r: Csocsi :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 15)

...Ezt KOMOLYan gondolod...?  :blink: :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

mint a VAKBELgyulladas  :lol:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 15 2004, 02:44 PM
> * mint a VAKBELgyulladas  :lol: *


 Mutet


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

h34r: szike


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

ÉLES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

sarok /kobanyan /


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 03:05 PM
> * sarok /kobanyan / *


 Cipo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

csampas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

VÉNASSZONY


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 15 2004, 03:09 PM
> * VÉNASSZONY *


 Boszorkany


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

anyos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

A bukta mar volt, akkor VASORRU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

magnes


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

AGNES (a hugi)


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 15)

ARANY JÁNOS - Ágnes asszony :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

lepedo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

HAZIBARAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

A heten a HARMADIK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

a het TORPE sem rossz


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 15 2004, 03:33 PM
> * a het TORPE sem rossz  *


 KERTItorpe


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

allatkert


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

Zsiraf


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

allatkert az egesz VILAG,
s allat benne minden ferfi es no....  (Shakespeare utan szabadon :rohog )


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

ZOLD ZSIRAF (ismeri valaki?)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

garazda az alatkertben


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

biztos valami KOCSMA?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Szurkebarat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

CöLIBATUS....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 15 2004, 03:48 PM
> * CöLIBATUS.... *


 azmiaz :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

a PAPok fogadalma, hogy soha nem szeretnek asszonyt...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

es GYEREKEKET?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

.... Csocsiiiiiii :angry:  
max. a KISDED Jesuskat szerethetik csak!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

En tudom , de ha olvasod a hireket majd minden honapban irjak az ujsagok, milyen disznok a papok ez ugyben MOLESZTALjak a gyerekeket :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

nem tehetek rola, de a "molesztal"-rol nekem a 
MACESZ jut eszembe....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

NEPI etel


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

MAKESZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

Peri a Makesz az PATTANAS?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

TUZROL pattant


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:13 PM
> * TUZROL pattant *


 Menyecske


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Menyecskebol lesz a haziSARKANY


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:16 PM
> * Menyecskebol lesz a haziSARKANY *


 Lovag


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

LOHERE


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 15 2004, 04:23 PM
> * LOHERE *


 Locitrom h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

Bocsi..ez jutott eszembe h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

DELIgyumolcs


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:25 PM
> * DELIgyumolcs *


 Banan


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

ultetveny


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:27 PM
> * ultetveny *


 Narancs


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

liget


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:28 PM
> * liget *


 Varos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 15)

MAJALIS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Koszos


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:30 PM
> * Koszos *


  Szemetes


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

KUKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

az is munka


----------



## voila (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 15 2004, 04:32 PM
> * az is munka *


 :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

hamar munka, RITKAN jo... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 15 2004, 04:40 PM
> * hamar munka, RITKAN jo... :wacko: *


 Sex


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

<_< hogy tudtam hogy Csocsi ugyis ide lyukad ki <_< 
Neked a ZONGORAROL is a sex jut az eszedbe ugyi?  :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 15 2004, 04:50 PM
> * <_< hogy tudtam hogy Csocsi ugyis ide lyukad ki <_<
> Neked a ZONGORAROL is a sex jut az eszedbe ugyi?  :lol: *


 Hat most hogy mondod pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

oke. Viktoria kiralyno a zongora labarai is huzatot huzatott, hogy semmi sexis gondolatai ne tamadjanak senkinek.... <_< 
akkor HUZAT Neked Cicike ahova csak gondolom :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 15)

Esokabat? Nemceretem


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 15)

meg mindig jobb, mint az ESERNYO....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

csepeges


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

ERESZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

nem eresztek.  Csatorna


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

a La Manche Lovagja (bocs ha rosszul irtam volna) Peter O'Tool..... OH!
SZELMALOMHARC


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 16)

ceget PERELNI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Ugyved


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 16)

CSOTANY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

PCO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 16)

Az mi?


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 16)

ZAGYVASÁG :wacko:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 16)

CIVILIZÁCIÓ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

ÓZONLYUK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

uv SUGARZAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 16)

EROTIKUS kisugárzás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

tanc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

ESTE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

romanc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

reszket a HOLD a tóóó vizén :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

még több ROMANC


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 16)

GICCS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 16)

PARDUC


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

...ÁLLATKERT...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

VIZILÓ :lol: (ő volt a kedvencem)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

...Tudtátok,hogy az elefánt soha nem FELEJT...?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

NAPTAR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Magtar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

HEREZACSKO.... :lol: pironkodo bocsi de ez otlott a fejembe... h34r: pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Tojas szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

ZAPTOJAS futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

KÉNES SZAG <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

...VULKÁN...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

KITÖRÉS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

POMPEI


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

IDŐTLENSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

ASIMOV- Sci-Fi


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

BRADBURY - MARSBÉLI KRÓNIKÁK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

kronika- INICIALE


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

SZERZETES


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

Kolostor


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

...APÁCA...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

SZIGOR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

MAKARENKO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

POFON


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

neveles


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

KUKORICÁN TÉRDELÉS B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

porclevallas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

FEKVÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Korhaz


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 16 2004, 03:41 PM
> * Korhaz *


 a VAROS szelen


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Mutet


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 16 2004, 03:44 PM
> * Mutet *


  Beka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

A MAMA ,jol van? szivar


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

VIZILILIOM


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 16 2004, 03:45 PM
> * A MAMA ,jol van? szivar *


  Mama csak EGY van...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Egyke GYEREK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

ELKÉNYEZTETETT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

RoszCSONT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

KUTYUKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

FRAKK a macskak kREME


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 16)

SZERÉNKE és LUKRÉCIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

FRAKBAN KREMEST enni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

LUCERNA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Kender


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

egyszer volt egy ember,
SZAKALLA volt kender...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Marihuanna


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

Drog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

SZIVAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Na de enyi EMBER elott pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 16)

ALLAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

az ember GYARLO allat


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Szemelyeskedik :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

szemely csak Az lehet, aki VALAKI...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Valaki hozzon egy SORT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

OTAGU VOROSCSILLAG (Heineken  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Parthaz


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

PARTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Menyaszony


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

mézes HETEK


----------



## voila (2004 Június 16)

volegeny


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

A veg kezdete


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

süket


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Vak is


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

nem baj az, ha suket, s ha vak is, csak jol TAPOGASSON


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Gyere BABAM


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

Sanyi BACSIhoz :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Az OREGHEZ szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

Ki az a Sanyi bácsi....? :rohog :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

tanulni


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 16 2004, 02:39 PM
> * Ki az a Sanyi bácsi....? :rohog :rohog *


 :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 16 2004, 04:39 PM
> * tanulni *


 Lenin


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 16)

HAMLET (mondta: lenin, vagy nem lenin?) de Lenin soha nem mondta: hamlett vagy omlett?)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

Nemtom.. :rohog :rohog meno

KOPONYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Kiralyfi


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 16 2004, 02:40 PM
> * HAMLET (mondta: lenin, vagy nem lenin?) de Lenin soha nem mondta: hamlett vagy omlett?) *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

...BÉKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

Undok


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 16)

LENKE :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 16)

:rohog Etalon


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 16 2004, 04:44 PM
> * Undok *


:wacko:  


Etalon ....MINTAPÉLDÁNY...(ezt most megnéztem...  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Aha


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Peldakep


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

STREBER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Spanky


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

PUNK(Y)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 16 2004, 09:27 PM
> * PUNK(Y)  *


 Az mi az? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

Punk.... festett kakastarej, stb.
KAPISE Don Csocsi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 16 2004, 09:30 PM
> * Punk.... festett kakastarej, stb.
> KAPISE Don Csocsi?  *


 Ok leesett FRIZURA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

FODRASZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Muhely


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

INAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

HaziUR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

TEREMTO"


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

TEMETO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

BEKE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

galamb


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

PUKI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

KAKI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

HADSEREG


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

KEKI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

SURRANO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

Besurrano TOLVAJ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 17)

BARACK


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 17)

LEKVAR


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

TOHONYA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

TIBI


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

CSOKI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Tej


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

DOBOZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Ajandek


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

KISKUTYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

sinter :blink:


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

GONOSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

boszi


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 17)

:blink: :blink: Neked kora hajnalban ez ugrik be????? szegyen gyalazat ember!! 

KEDVES!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

nover :wacko:


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

SZÜLINAP. Ma 30 éves a nővérem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Jun 17 2004, 04:58 AM
> * SZÜLINAP. Ma 30 éves a nővérem  *


 Tragedia


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 17)

SZULETNI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Pelus


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

PÉNZKIDOBÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

csajozas


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

FACÉR PASIK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Edes ALOM


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

nem mindig édes, néha KESERŰ csalódás


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

CSOKOLÁDÉ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

Most olvasom, kellemes OLVASMÁNY


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

(A többit is olvasd el az írótól nagyon jók!)
FOGALMAZÁSÓRA az általános iskolában...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

UNALMAS tanárunk volt....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

gazdaságtan ELMÉLET


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

a GYAKORLAT soxor mást mond....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

matek HÁZI


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

Mindig óra előtt, SZÜNETben gyorsan lekapartuk


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

holnap végre VAKÁCIÓt kapnak a lányaim is! meno


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

Ó, IÓ, CIÓ, ÁCIÓ, KÁCIÓ, AKÁCIÓ, VAKÁCIÓ!!!!! De jó is volt visszaszámlálni! 
UTAZÁS


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

KÍNA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

HIÁNYozni fox...


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 17)

Írok LEVELet


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

fugefa


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 17)

Adam RUHAja


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Megette a MOLY


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

NAFTALIN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Budos


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

Büdös-FÜRDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 17 2004, 07:00 AM
> * Büdös-FÜRDŐ *


 gyogy


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

üdülőhely


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 17)

Ott sok a BETEG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

A betegSZAGot nem bíírom


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 17 2004, 07:40 AM
> * A betegSZAGot nem bíírom *


 Megszokod, ahogy oregszel egyre tobbet fogsz betegekkel foglalkozni . Temeto


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

Én nem örexem, Csöcsi! <_< és temetőbe sem költözöm hamarosan. :angry: 
UNDOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 17)

UTÁLATOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 17 2004, 07:45 AM
> * Én nem örexem, Csöcsi! <_< és temetőbe sem költözöm hamarosan. :angry:
> UNDOK *


 :rohog De :rohog ALNOK


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

inkább
ÁLVÁNY.... vagy bálvány?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 17)

...Akkor legyen álvány...na,de mit tartsunk rajta...?esetleg TV-t...? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Vagy telephont


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 17)

EGYEDI disztargyat


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

csak nem valami cuki kis PORCELÁNFIGURÁT? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Herendi?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

LEVESESTÁL


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

VASÁRNAPI EBÉDEK


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 17 2004, 09:30 AM
> * VASÁRNAPI EBÉDEK *


  csirkevesz  
VIDEKI ROKONOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

DISZNOtor


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 17)

KOCA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

MALAC!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Farok


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 17)

SZERENCSE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Lotto


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 17)

OttÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Habsburg


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 17)

BECS - VIENNA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Mocart


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 17)

CSOKI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

szorulas


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 17)

Szorulhatna a hurok az elítéltek nyakán. Épp' most dühöngök egy másik topicon. Felment a pumpa, és akkor itt kapcsolódok a témához ismét: wcPUMPA.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Ne idegeskedj ART a szepsegednek


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 17)

Na,most mirök irjak???

PUMPA....svédül a tököt hivják igy....

TÖKFÖZELEK

PS: millio éve nem ettem.... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

Utalom :wacko: TokGYALU


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 17)

offtopic Csöcsi, az én szépségemnek bármi csak használhat... offtopic 

A masszázsban van egy olyan fogás, hogy gyalu; holnap megyek GYAKORLATra.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 17)

:rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

...teszi a MESTERt


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 17 2004, 02:17 PM
> * ...teszi a MESTERt *


 Rohanok lottózni, megNYERhetném az ötöst.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 17)

én egy kicsit boldog lennék a sok PÉNZtől azért.....


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 18)

pironkodo ...én nagyon is... pironkodo ...HITELtörlesztés...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

ALMA


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 18)

...a fa alatt, mert nem esett MESSZE a fájától.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

ÁDÁM ÉS ÉVA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 18)

...EMBERPÁR...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

HÁZASSÁG


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

Társ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 18)

...Csak akkor az igazi,ha LELKITÁRS is egyben...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 18)

oldalborda


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

SULT OLDALAS Nyami!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Pecsenye


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

LACI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

FERI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Pecsenye


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 17 2004, 07:38 PM
> * Pecsenye *


Nagyon kajás lehetsz...ezt már másodszor írod... :wacko: 

...KACSA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

sult


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

O:KO:R  
bocsi Csocsi, elirhattad nagy ehsegedben= Mozart


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Elirtam , bocsi  Iga


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

Iga?..... :wacko: 
hat akkor OKROS SZEKER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

fogat


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 18)

CSIKO`S


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 18)

A csikósról eszembe jutott egy régi ismerős, akinek Csíkos volt a beceneve és szép fekete GÖNDÖR fürtjei voltak.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 18)

Göndör = apám TESTVÉRe


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 18)

Sokáig SZOMORÚ voltam, hogy nekem nincs testvérem.... (olyan szép ez a szó, test-vér)...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 18 2004, 12:48 PM
> * Sokáig SZOMORÚ voltam, hogy nekem nincs testvérem.... (olyan szép ez a szó, test-vér)... *


 Ne légy szomorú, inkább egy jóban-rosszban BARÁT, mint egy elhidegült rokon...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 18)

Regi vagy OREG barat


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 18)

Öreg barát nem RÉGI barát.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

régi BÚTORdarab


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

IKA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

SVÉDORSZÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

szoke nok


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

KISZEDETT SZEMÖLDÖK <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

EgyesSZAMBAN szemold?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 18)

Az én számban nem, Csöcsike, talán a MÁSéban...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

MasVILAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 18)

...földGOYO... pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 18)

ÜVEGgolyó


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 18)

JOS_GOMB HEGYIKRISTALY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

josno


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 18)

JONÖ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Atmeneti ALLAPOT


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 18)

:rohog 
9 honap


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

:wacko: Budos KOLOK


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 18)

PAMPERS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

:wacko: cumi


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 18 2004, 11:49 AM
> * :wacko: cumi *


 ."cumi az elet..." Beatricse


BEBI


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 18)

Terhesség


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 18 2004, 02:35 PM
> * Terhesség  *


Agi :blink: 
Nekem a terhessegrol csak ez a vigyor ugrik be... :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

Meghat a cumirol sem a terhesseg UGRIK be... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

most ugrik a MAJOM a vizbe


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 18 2004, 02:59 PM
> * Meghat a cumirol sem a terhesseg UGRIK be... :rohog *


 perec pironkodo tenyleg nem, de ezt csak sugom pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Majom Parade


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

HUNGARIA egyuttes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Fenyo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 18)

LIMBO /HINTO/ TANC


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 18)

aJAMPECokasevroletbenagybafobenyomjakadudat!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 18)

Spanky :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...ANGYALFÖLD...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Tripolisz


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

BRIKSON (olyan mint a Tripolisz, csak ez Sashalmon volt)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Villa Negra


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

CSIKAGO (VII. ker.)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

Hos utca


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Szurkalas


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

Bandahaboru


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Rozsnyai utca


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 19)

Láng pálya


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Tuzerutca


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 19)

Budapest


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Varos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

KULVAROS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 19)

KAPRICCO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

SORGYARI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 19)

Peri cool 
:iszunk 
SZIGORUAN ellenorzott vonatok...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 19)

TANTI (nemet ovonenim  )


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 19)

ATOM ANTI (rajzfilm volt) A HANGYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Tucsok


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

es BOGAR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Autoka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 19)

KACSA (a O-Citroen-ke)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Franciak


----------



## goyo (2004 Június 19)

Freedom Frise


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

FISH AND CHIPS


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 19)

ZSIROS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 19)

...KENYER


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 19)

STANGLI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 19)

SAJTOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Teszta


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 19)

SZTRAPACSKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

JuhTUROS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...közös LÓ... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Istallo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...SZALMA... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Június 19)

Széna...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

celuloz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...PAPIR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Level


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...SZAVAK...mondatok... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Erzelmek VERSEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...A GONDOLATok legszebb kifejezési módja...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Lirai erzekiseg


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...Nagyon kell... pironkodo na és a ROMANTIKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 19 2004, 10:16 AM
> * ...Nagyon kell... pironkodo na és a ROMANTIKA...  *


 Regi szep IDOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

Minden idönek megvan a maga SZÉPSÉGE,rajtunk múlik hogyan éljük meg... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

A Szepseg MULANDO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

Akkor keresni kellene más ÖRÖMÖT,legyen az bármilyen apro is... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

Az OROMSZERZES orome?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

Ha arra gondolsz,amire én...elég sok emberböl HIÁNYZIK...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 19)

képzelet világa...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 19)

MENEKULES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 19)

...FÉLELEM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 19)

A felelem bere / film cim /


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 20)

HOFI kiraly volt


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 20)

Probalj meg LAZITANI...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 20)

ARAMSZUNET


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 20)

NEPSZAPORULAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 20)

KORLATOZAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

diktatura


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 20)

ONKENYURALOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...ZSARNOK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

feleseg h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...mindenkinek megvan a maga KERESZTJE... :wacko: :rohog :rohog(bocsi...)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 20 2004, 09:59 AM
> * ...mindenkinek megvan a maga KERESZTJE... :wacko: :rohog :rohog(bocsi...) *


 Az enyimen KRISZTUS is van


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 20 2004, 10:04 AM
> *
> Az enyimen KRISZTUS is van  *


 
...Az enyimen nincs...  TANÍTÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Elhivatott


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...egyfajta MEGSZÁLLOTT... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Alpinista


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...CSÚCS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Aldozatvallalas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

ALÁZAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Alszentseg


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...inkább akkor ÖSZINTESÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Az oszinteseg OL, BUTIT es nyomorba dont B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...talán egy kis TAPINTAT néha nem árt hozzá... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Nem mindenki ERTEKELI


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

VIZSGA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 20)

FELMERES


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 20)

Felmérés - időmérés - Baumgartner Zsolti - KÖSZÖNET!!!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

SZíVESSÉG


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 20)

ÖNZETLENül....egyébként nincs jo ize...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

az meg csak némi SZERETETtel megy......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Kapcsolat


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

TÖRŐDÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Sajnalat


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

SZÁNALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Nyomorek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

VISZOLYGÁS


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 20)

MIÉRT?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 20)

Gondolom saját belső GYENGESÉGem megnyilvánulása


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 20)

...ÖNVIZSGÁLAT...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

ŐSZINTESÉG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...Csöcsike szerint ÖL,BUTIT... :wacko: Szerinted? pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

Szerintem meg TISZTÁN LÁTNI hasznos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...EGYETÉRTEK...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

ÁLLÁSPONT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Nezet KULOMBSEG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...mindenképpen ÉRDEKESSÉ teszi az embereket...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Az UNALOM kikuszobolheto vele


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 21)

Unalom = TURELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Peca


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...SNECI.. :blink: (jól mondom...?remélem)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Jol mondtad pironkodo Halaszle


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 21)

pirospaprika


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...CSÍPÖSPAPRIKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

HalSZELETEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...SZÁLKA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Gyulladas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 21)

...PÁRAkötés... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Paras levego


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

MONSZUN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Katasztrofa


----------



## voila (2004 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 20 2004, 07:53 PM
> * Katasztrofa *


 Arviz


----------



## goyo (2004 Június 21)

Noé


----------



## voila (2004 Június 21)

Barka


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 21)

HARKAly


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 21)

SZARKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 21)

TOLVAJ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

HARISNYA a fejen


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 21)

LYUKAS zokni a lábon


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

BAMK rablo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 21)

VALUTA penz


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

UTAZÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Atvaltas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 21)

ÁTÁLLÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 21)

VALTOZAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 21)

VÁLASZTÁS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

ÚT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 21)

IGAZSÁG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 21)

AKÁCOS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

FALUSI NYARALÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 21 2004, 06:08 AM
> * FALUSI NYARALÁS *


 NYUGALMAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Szunyog ETETES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

HAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Hallaskarosult


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

.....NAGYPAPA a hallókészülékkel


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Hintaszek


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

TERASZON szundikálni délután......


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 21)

Vagy NAPOZNI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Borrak


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 21 2004, 06:47 AM
> * Borrak  *


 Borrák = rengeteg borivás következtében fellépő PIROS ORR ami később elrákosodik :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Bohoc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

unalmas CIRKUSZ, utáltam gyerekkoromban


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Cirkusz= Csaladi BALHE, az nem is uncsi


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

Az nem! :wacko: balhé=REPÜLŐ TÁNYÉR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

UFO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

MULDER ÜGYNÖK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Stirlic , gondolta Muller


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

MÜLLER gondolta Stirlitz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Homokosok , gondolta a TAKARITONO


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

Esztet nem ismerem! takarítónő = FEJKENDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Alap FIZETES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

KEVÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

EHber


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

SZÁRAZ KENYÉR :huh:


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 21)

BÖRTÖN :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 21)

RÁCS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 21)

racsos-LEKVAROS suto meno


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 21)

Éhes vagyok :wacko: Megyek eszem egy kis rántott HALat


----------



## laca (2004 Június 21)

horgÁSZ a pácban...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Francia SZINESZ


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 21)

szazarcu


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 21)

SZÁZLÁBÚ :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Június 21)

térdvédő


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Orthopedia


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 21)

ludtalp


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

LibaTOLL


----------



## laca (2004 Június 21)

nills holgerson


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 21)

marka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Udito


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 21)

HULLAMOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Palatinus


----------



## laca (2004 Június 21)

gőzölős vasaló


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Rakottszoknya


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 21)

PRUSZLIK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Divat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 21)

WATT (1 vagy 2 T?)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 21 2004, 04:20 PM
> * WATT (1 vagy 2 T?) *


 ketto , ELLENALLAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 21)

BISECURIN  /ANTIBEBITABLETTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

HORMONzavar :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 21 2004, 04:26 PM
> * HORMONzavar :wacko: *


 Belső elválasztású MIRIGY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 21)

KOPASZODAS


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 21)

Korda Györgynek mennyi haja lett hajbeÜLTETÉS után. Kis hajasbaba


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Barbi


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 21)

És a Barbie-t hova ülteted? KEN ölébe? futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 21)

Kent cigaretta


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 21)

es a FECSKE-re ki emlekszik?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 21)

Arra az egyre, amelyik nem CSINÁL nyarat?


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

tengerparti piknik...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

szemtelen SIRáLYOK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

HITCHCOCK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Horror


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

péntek 13


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Jason


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

A texasi MESZAROS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Hentesaru


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

Csülök az elveszett cirkálóból.../imádom Rejtő Jenőt  /


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

KRINOLIN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Baliruha


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

keringő


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jun 21 2004, 05:30 PM
> * keringő *


 Szalon tanc


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

SZALONTUDO"


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

VASTUDO


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

páncélos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Lovag


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

IVAN HOE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Roger Moore


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

BEN QUICK :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

HOSSZU FORRO NYAR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

Lobo a FARKAS


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

Kanada...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

JUHAR FA


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

nemzeti lobogó


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Cimer


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

hazaszeretet


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

HAZA? E.T.


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

bicigli kosár...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

SPIELBERG


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

oscar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

OSCAR SHINDLER, a "listas"


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

repedt fazék


----------



## Freeze (2004 Június 22)

főzőkanál


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

laca, hogy "Schindlertol" hogy jutottal a "reped fazekig" azert erdekelne az asszociaciod   
de akkor legyen DELTA


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

OFF a film egy fazék gyárban is játszódik... 
tudomány


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

SWARTZI


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

kormányzó


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

igaz laca  
HORTHY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 22)

A FEHER LO FIA (rajzfilm)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

a Bear brothers! kiraly


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 22)

NAGY testvér


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

kamera


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

ZAVARban vagyok, ha filmeznek. pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 22)

LÁZ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

TÁNC
(a Szombat esti lászról jutott eszembe, Travoltával)


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 22)

DÜH, mert nincs se táncos partner, se ahol táncolni


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

TEHETETLENSÉG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

LEHETŐSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Kudarc VIAGRA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

SEX


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

sexPISTOLS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

PUNK B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Fodrasz :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

Gombafrizura


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 22 2004, 12:36 PM
> * Kudarc VIAGRA *


 offtopic Nem tudtam, hogy Viagrával együtt is kudarc van már.... <_< Nagyon rossz lehet a helyzet...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

:evil


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

Az mindig elkel...  
MENTŐ lehet...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Nincs tehetetlen ferfi, csak UGYETLEN es turelmetlen no


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Aha  Kezimunka


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

HORGOLÁS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 22 2004, 12:53 PM
> * Nincs tehetetlen ferfi, csak UGYETLEN es turelmetlen no  *


 Naggyon jó pasiduma! <_< 
ASZTALTERÍTŐ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

Minden csak nem PLASZTIK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Nem tudom, urad KERDEZTED?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

Csak akkor kerdezz amikor biztos vagy benne hogy nem felsz a VALASZtol :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Felelet


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

Nincs igazad en nem SZEMELYESKEDEK : futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Veszekedes szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

pironkodo MAGAMAT is


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

VISSZAELES


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

ÉRDEM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

AJÁNDÉK


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

SZÜLINAP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Torta


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

Én a TÚRÓtortát szeretem a legjobban!


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

gyertya


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 22)

Az új kollegám is.... pironkodo 
A RÁKÓCZI túróst...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

gombóc


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

SZILVÁs


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

akkor inkább LEKVÁRos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Bukta


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

KOCKÁS ASZTALKENDŐ - nagyanyám mindig ilyenben rakta asztalra a buktát


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

ABROSZ


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

asztalfő


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

DISZvendeg


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

házibarát


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

SZERETŐ


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

többnejűség... meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Edes ALOM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

1001 ÉJSZAKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

SeHERE SE zade


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

:blink: .... pironkodo MÉHECSKE futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Mezecske


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

Virágos MEZŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

VERmezo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

forradalom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

TŐR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

BOLLER


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

MARHASÜLT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Rostelyos


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

HAGYMÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

NYALcsorgas


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

söröcske...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Borocska


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

KERTHELYSÉG


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

cigányzene futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

cimbalom


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

Lagzi Lajcsi futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

Undorító NÉPBUTíTÁS, hétvégente......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Politika


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

OFF! én nem nézem, de mivel celeb lapot tartok fent, időnként rákényszerülök :rohog 
unalom


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Parkapcsolat


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

szex


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Mi az :rohog kozosULES


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

szerelem gyerek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Meggondolatlansag


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

házasság :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Kenyszeruseg szivar


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

BALLÉPÉS <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Aha szivar Ongyilkossag


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

sikertelen...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Probalkozas


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

felfedezés


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

kaland


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

KOLOMBUSZ


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

lovasság


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

NAPOLEON


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

Moszkva


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 22)

GUM Áruház


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

vodka :iszunk


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

KAVIAR


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

tenger gyümölcsei


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Tengeri ugorka


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

saláta


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 22)

NYULkaja...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

nyúlpaprikás


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 22)

NOKEDLI ? (illik hozzá???)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

es HOKEDLI?


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 22)

Nekünk csak FEHÉR színű van, a nagymamámnak zöld is


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

mivel zöld és fa ezért
erdő...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

Erdoben elt a MANOcska


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

aranyat rejt a KOBOLD...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

PUMUKLI!!!! kiraly meno


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

asztalos mester


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

CAMPING asztalt keresek!


----------



## laca (2004 Június 22)

csepel camping kerékpár


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

VOROS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 22 2004, 04:19 PM
> * CAMPING asztalt keresek! *


 Legtobb helyen ahol camping holmit arulnak ( VAL MART, CANADIAn TiRE) stb 
ARUHAZ-ba nezd meg ,de nem biztos hogy fabol is talalsz inkabb muanyagbol.
A szo ARUHAZ meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 22)

kocce Ditta, neztem ezekben vagy nincs vagy van, de nagy... marad az
IKEA ? <_<


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 22 2004, 04:27 PM
> * VOROS *


 TUZOLTO AUTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

szirena


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

Legi riado futas a PINCE-be


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 22)

VAJat csipegetni


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

Szén


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 22)

Az elobbi még a pincenek szolt!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 22)

KOROM


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

éjszaka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

Nap-ej egyenloseg


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

mérleg


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

en CAPRICORN vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Patika


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

ez is egy CSILLAGJEGY Csocsi?


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

anyajegy


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

BKV


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

VASORRU BA'BA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Soprugyar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

SALEM


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

Jancsi és Juliska


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 23)

Kököjszi és Bobojsza


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

Festektusszento Hapci Beno meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Beno a FEJed lagya


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

FEJ-TOR-POTROH B)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 23)

DARAZS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 23)

DIDEROT irnek legszivesebben a Kisdarazs csodalatos konyv.. de
ALLERGIA legyen inkabb


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Egyre többen szenvednek tőle...
NYAVALYA


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

allergia


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 23)

Jobb az ENERGIA cool


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Torna


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

SVEDtorna


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Ezek a svéd izék mik?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Dóra, te nem válaszolsz semmi kérdésemre, mindig a Csöcsit invitálod, hogy magyarázza el... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Hat kerlek , ha mar meg lettem gyanusitva avval hogy mindent tudok akkor mucaly valaszolnom a Svedtorna az kocsmai verekedest jelent Rejtoi megfogalmazasban , a sved csavar pedig a kezilabdaban egy labda lovesi forma


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

kiváncsiság


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Korai OREGEDES


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Nem mindig ROSSZ az öregedés...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

rock nagyi


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Roszcsont


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

Süsü a sárkány


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

plakátragasztó meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Jun 23 2004, 05:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dora @ Jun 23 2004, 05:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Jun 23 2004, 05:11 AM
> * Dóra, te nem válaszolsz semmi kérdésemre, mindig a Csöcsit invitálod, hogy magyarázza el... <_< *


Sorry,ő az okosabb! :wacko: [/b][/quote]
De te vagy a szebb meno


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Jun 23 2004, 05:30 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dora @ Jun 23 2004, 05:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 23 2004, 05:27 AM
> *
> De te vagy a szebb meno *


Tudom pironkodo [/b][/quote]
muti!


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

élvezet


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Perverzitas


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

windows op rendszer


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Rendszer gazda


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

összeomlás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Mocskos GAZDAG


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

OFF megelőztél! :rohog :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo 
a galamb "tiszteletét teszi" a vállamra


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)




----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Nyarson


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

OFF! Dora gratulálok a 2000. hozzászólásodhoz!!!
rablópecsenye


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 23 2004, 06:00 AM
> * BÉKASZEM :wacko: *


 Pislog a MISKOLCi kocsonyabam :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Latod Dora van aki figyel rad , En is gratulalok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Mocsing


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 23 2004, 06:06 AM
> *
> Nem REMEG ?  *


 Csak akkor ha megrazza mint Krisztus a VARGAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Nem volt FOLDELVE


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

bátortalan


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

nem mert SZERET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Aha  Almodozas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

RÓZSASZIROM tépkedés


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

pénz


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 23)

MEGKÖNNYEBBÜLÉS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

KAKILÁS (bocs, de ez jutott eszembe...)


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

újrafelhasználás


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...ENERGIA...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

NAP


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...mosás...teregetés...száradás...VASALÁS...fujjjj :angry:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 23)

Szerintem is UTÁLATOS munka... :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

:rohog ..."CSÍPŐböl" tudnék még egy pár utálatost sorolni... :angry: pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

CsipoFICAM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

Szerencsére "elkerült",míg SPORToltam... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Uszas?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

meno  

...RÖPLABDA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Pofon vagtad a LABDAt :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

:rohog :rohog 

...mivel nem lehetett SIMOGATNI... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

szeretgetni lehet azert


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...egy-egy "nyitás" elött még CSÓKot is kapott... pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

KOZVETLEN a nyakas elott :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...közvetlen...---->barátságos...SZELÍD... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

ozike pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...Mátraalján falu szélén, lakik az én öreg néném
Meleg szívü, dolgos derék,töle tudom ezt a MESÉT... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

A mese jutalma a TUNDOKLO gyermekarc, a csillogo szemek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 23)

...mint éjjel a CSILLAGOK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Tisztan vilagit, a gyermeki SZERETET


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

családi Vasárnap


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 23)

RANTOTT HUS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 23)

UBORKASALATA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 23)

Tejfollel


----------



## laca (2004 Június 23)

OFF ha valaki egy jó TÚRÓ GOMBÓC receptet tud akkor ne kíméljen


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 24)

POTHAJ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 24)

Palmafas NAPLEMENTE


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 24)

Torontoban nyaron CSODAS a naplemente.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 24)

....... Itt is! CALIFORNIA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

MELEG


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

TEA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

CEYLON


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Homok


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 24)

ORA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Torony


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

MAGÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Banat


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 24)

Eső után mindig kisüt a nap....
ÖRÖM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

SZABADSÁG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 24)

A végtelen SIVATAG.... csakhogy ne távolodjak el nagyon imádott Jordániámtól....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

BEDUIN h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

...PUSZTA lakó... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Nomad


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 24)

SÁTOR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

gemesKUT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

GULYA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

...DÉLIBÁB...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Hortobagy


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

...HÍD...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Avatas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

ÖNGYILKOSSÁG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

...Nem hiszem,hogy jó MEGOLDÁS...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

Hát,nem.KÖVETKEZMÉNYEi vannak a Másvilágon


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

...POKOL...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

ORDOG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 24)

:rohog :rohog meno 

...VASVILLA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Virgacs


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

MIKULÁS


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

RENSZARVAS


----------



## laca (2004 Június 24)

motoros SZÁN


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

HOEMBER


----------



## laca (2004 Június 24)

széndarab


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

sargaREPA


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

ZöldségLEVES


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

FEKETE_LEVES


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

TÖRÖKÖK Hehe, jól megtanultam a történelmet


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 24)

KAVE ???


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

BRAZILIA


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

SALSA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 24)

Chili


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 24)

Chile


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

Szeretem Latin-amerikát. Akkor mit keresek KÍNÁban? Bocsi, nekem most mindenről ez pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 24)

PORCELAN


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 24)

porcelánBABA


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 24)

BARBIE


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 24)

UNDOR :rohog (utalom az egesz barbie akarmit)


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 24)

Boszikám,de más nem jutott eszembe....I am so sorry !!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 24)

Mocsing


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 25)

HAJGOLYO



jullan írta:


> Boszikám,de más nem jutott eszembe....I am so sorry !!!!!
> 
> 
> :rohog :rohog I forgive you this time


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Biliard


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 25)

hajgolyo es biliard?? :rohog 

VERSENGES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 25)

HORGASZ-verseny meno   :wub: kiraly


----------



## Citrom (2004 Június 25)

Kukac


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 25)

HOROG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Bot


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 25)

DAMIL (Csocsi, ha mar erre boklaszol, nem tudnal a Varoterem2-ben nekem egy angol kisszotart irni ezekbol a szakszavakbol? pliiiiiiizzz :wacko: :blink:   :lol:  bedobtam minden csabos mosolyom szivar


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 25)

FOGCERNA...az is olyan vékony mint a damil...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 25)

Tiszta MOSOLY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 24 2004, 11:15 PM
> * DAMIL (Csocsi, ha mar erre boklaszol, nem tudnal a Varoterem2-ben nekem egy angol kisszotart irni ezekbol a szakszavakbol? pliiiiiiizzz :wacko: :blink:   :lol:  bedobtam minden csabos mosolyom szivar *


 :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Mosoly ALBUM


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 25)

FÉNYKÉP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

emlek


----------



## mioki (2004 Június 25)

BÚCSÚ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 25)

EDES_KESERU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Mandulatorta


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 25)

...Jöhet a RECEPTje... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 25 2004, 06:18 AM
> * ...Jöhet a RECEPTje... pironkodo *


 Sutni nem szoktam csak fozni. SUTI receptet nem tudok szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 25)

...Kedvenc sütim,a zselésMEGGYes...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

A megyet nagyon szeretem Itt csak nagyon RITKAN van


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 25)

Ritkan csak a FEHER HOLLOt latni


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 25 2004, 06:42 AM
> * Ritkan csak a FEHER HOLLOt latni *


 A FEKETENEK van gyuruje


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

Mátyás király


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Jeg


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

választás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Melyik NOT


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

hárem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Alom pironkodo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 25)

Álom, álom, ÉDES álom


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

CSARDAS kirallyno?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 25)

Operett <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

karmester


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 25)

FONOK <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

goyo


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 25)

Biliard


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

karambol


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 25)

GIPSZ


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

csontkovács


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 25)

LUMBAGO


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 25)

MASSZÁZS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

parlor


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 25)

Az milyen betegseg? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

A maszazs szalon maskeppen mondva/ olyan betegseg amivel nem lehet rantotthust enni/ h34r:


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

thaiföldi utazás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

ELETcel


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

nekem REMÉNYTELEN :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 25)

Az nem LÉTEZIK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Ha a semmiben folytonossagi hianyossag van ott van VALAMI


----------



## laca (2004 Június 25)

nesze SEMMI fogd meg jól...


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 25)

NULLA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Ebbol ketto az vc


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 25 2004, 05:35 PM
> * Ebbol ketto az vc  *


 vagy titkos ügynök...
nevem Bond, James Bond :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Janos,RAGASZTO Janos


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

ha ragasztó akkor legyen PILLANAT...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

tavasz


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 26)

Minden VIRAGzik


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

koszoru


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

babérlevél


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Ceasar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

fasirtal


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

keményítő


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Feher ING


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

oltony


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

ballagás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

eretsegi


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

zabszem effektus :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

prosztata


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

orgazmus


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

tobbszoros


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

sorozat vető


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

katyusa


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

..."Sztálin ORGONA"...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Orgona CSOKOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...NYAKKENDŐ... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

oltony


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...ÜNNEP...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

evfordulo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

balalajka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Lajka KUTYA


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

végtelen ŰR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Torichelli


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

mivel fogalmam sincs róla ki ő ezért:
OLASZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...VELENCE...  

(ez a csöcsike nagyon okos!! pironkodo )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jun 26 2004, 09:40 AM
> * mivel fogalmam sincs róla ki ő ezért:
> OLASZ *


 A Legnyomas mertekegysege 1 Tor .Torichelli olasz fizikus volt.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 26 2004, 09:44 AM
> * ...VELENCE...
> 
> (ez a csöcsike nagyon okos!! pironkodo ) *


 COLOPvaros pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 26 2004, 09:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 26 2004, 09:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Jun 26 2004, 09:40 AM
> * mivel fogalmam sincs róla ki ő ezért:
> OLASZ *


A Legnyomas mertekegysege 1 Tor .Torichelli olasz fizikus volt. [/b][/quote]

... :meghajolo :meghajolo meno 

Ugye mondtam!!!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 26 2004, 09:48 AM
> *
> COLOPvaros pironkodo *


 
...GONDOLA... pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

velence


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2004, 10:03 AM
> * velence *


 Lenke


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

elmebeteg


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...ez valami NŐ... :wacko: :blink: :blink: már hallottam róla...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Aha :wacko: Etalon


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

netudmeg  hogy milyen FERFIAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2004, 10:07 AM
> * netudmeg  hogy milyen FERFIAS *


 Es JELLEMES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

összerakva...féfias -jellem :wacko: :rohog tehát, KEMÉNY mint a férfiak? futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

kö


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...ajjajj akkor HIDEG is... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Mint a sir


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

...CSEND... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 4 2004, 04:09 AM
> * Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND *


 kezdés... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

vegzet


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 26)

Ami jobbra FORDÍTható


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

TOLMACS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

ertetlenseg


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

PREDIKA


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

akkor BORt iszik, vizet prédikál...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 27)

Azt mondjak, hogy borban az IGAZSAG :evil


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

NÉVNAPom :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

pirosbetus UNNEP


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

köszönöm :rohog 
OFF grat a hétezredességhez :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Ja , most esett le. Boldog megmindent


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

ha leesett akkor: KŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Kristaly


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 27)

tiszta


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Udvar, rendes HAZ


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

kémény


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 27)

FÜST


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 27)

INDIAN


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

Utolsó Mohikán


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 27)

MOKASZIN


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

pocahontas


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 27)

WALT DISNEY <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

EGÉR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...TEMPLOM...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

torony


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...HARANG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

virag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...SZIROM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

bibe


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...LEVÉL...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

szerelmes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...múló ÉRZÉS... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

zsibadas


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

görcs


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Halal


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 27)

VÉGSŐ NYUGALOM


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

feltámadás...


----------



## voila (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jun 27 2004, 12:19 PM
> * feltámadás... *


 :blink: Isten


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

haza, CSALÁD


----------



## voila (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jun 27 2004, 01:57 PM
> * haza, CSALÁD *


  Szeretet


----------



## laca (2004 Június 27)

barátság


----------



## Guest (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jun 27 2004, 02:39 PM
> * barátság *


 Huseg


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Alom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...Én már hallottam MEGVALÓSULT álmokról is... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Gyermekaldas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 27)

...sok öröm, sok GOND...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

PartnerKAPCSOLAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

baratsag


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

ingovany :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 27 2004, 04:22 PM
> * ?????
> 
> MOCSÁR *


 erkolcsi FERTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

Tomeg


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 27 2004, 04:31 PM
> * NÉVTELEN *


 :rohog Bukta


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 27 2004, 04:36 PM
> * Mert mindig résen vagy. :rohog :rohog off *


 Miert? Res KESZEN?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 28)

NYÁR


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

vanillia fagyi


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 28)

Fincs de HIZLAL


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 28)

És ezért jobb LEMONDANI mindenről, mint 100%-osan élni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

lemondani a RANDIT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...ISMERKEDÉS... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

bemutatkozas


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

első SZERELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Vak, OSZTONok halytanak


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...ELEMI ösztön...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

8 OSZTALY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...GONDTALAN évek...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

anyaméh


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...SZÜLETÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 28 2004, 09:14 AM
> * ...SZÜLETÉS...  *


 Nem kell GYEREK szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 28 2004, 09:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 28 2004, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jun 28 2004, 09:14 AM
> * ...SZÜLETÉS...  *


Nem kell GYEREK szivar [/b][/quote]
futyul :rohog :rohog cool

...Pedig jó ELFOGLALTSÁG lenne még Neked...  :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Ongyilkossag . Elmultam 50 mire a kolok kiropul, joesetben 70 :blink: Mirol beszelsz? ELNI AKAROK


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

motorok, csajok, PIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Bodulat


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 28)

NYÁRI ESTE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Szunyogok :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

vérszívók-ADÓHIVATAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Vegrehajtas szivar


----------



## laca (2004 Június 28)

rablás


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...BŰN...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 28)

BUNBEESES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

SZEGELD magad


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 28)

Nincs szegem  GYALAZAT!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

FELRELEPES :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...SODRÓFA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

VERALAFUTAS :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

...NAPSZEMÜVEG... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

monokli?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

valami olyasmi... :wacko: BOKSZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 28)

Kiboxoltam a CIPOmet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 28)

Csak 'boxoltad'...? Bocsi :rohog :rohog 

Én ilyenkor már PAPUCSBA járok...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 28)

papucs FERJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 28 2004, 04:59 PM
> * papucs FERJ *


 Noi ROSSZINDULAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

...nem kell mindent MELLre szívni... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)

Bimbo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

pironkodo :rohog :rohog 

...RÓZSA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)

tovis


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 29)

csocsi


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

jó csöcsi mellé dukál a FORMÁS popsi is


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 29)

CSINOS lány


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 29)

Ahhoz, hogy én csinos legyek, VARÁZSLÓhoz kéne mennem


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

bemutatkozom a nevem Pók, HÓKUSZPÓK futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 29)

De LÖKÖTT vagy, tök jót virultam


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

Szonja...Szonja...  nem mondott a Laca Neked BUTASÁGot... pironkodo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 29)

Tudom, tetszett, amit ÍRt.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

...LEVÉL... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

titok futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

...LAKAT... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

ESZTERlánc


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 29)

...BIBLIA... Eszter könyve pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

KERESZT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)

Artista :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 29)

A TRAPEZon


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)

A cirkuszban


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 29)

Jo kedv es KIKAPCSOLODAS


----------



## laca (2004 Június 29)

dumcsi FÓRUM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

HELY, ahol nyugodtan gyakorolhatom anyanyelvem, ahol kedves emberekre leltem, s a sor folytatható...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 30)

En is KELLEMESnek talalom


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

nyári EST kettesben


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

csillagok


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 30)

Csilla


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

csillagom


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

l... leáldozóban?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

Tragedia


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

SZINHAZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

Fugony


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

sötétítő


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

SPALETTA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

micsoda??

SPAKLI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

Glett VAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

VASGYÚRÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

Tultaplalt NAPKOZIS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

gondtalan GYEREK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

BOLDOG idoszak


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

fülig SZERELMESnek lenni


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 30)

OSZTONOK gyozelme a jozan esz folott


----------



## eb32 (2004 Június 30)

néha a tudatalatti VEZÉRel az ösztön mellett


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

a vezérlés és az automatika jól meg férnek EGYÜTT...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 30)

...KÖZÖSSÉG...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

beszélgetés


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 30)

...KEREKASZTAL...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 30)

KEREKPEREC


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 30)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 30 2004, 07:08 AM
> * SPALETTA *


 fabol keszult ablakszarnyak, talan emlekeztek ra  
itt latod az ablakokon


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 30)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 30 2004, 10:22 AM
> *  KEREKPEREC  *


 
....Nem tudom miért jut eszembe a PALACSINTA...


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

NYAKIG a lekvárban... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 30)

:wacko: :rohog 

...én a MOGYORÓKRÉMRE szavazok... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

MÓKUS őrs :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 30)

ÚTTÖRŐ CSAPAT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 30)

ELORE


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

irány


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 30)

SZAMHABORU


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

vereség


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 30)

Tol sok kiontott VER


----------



## laca (2004 Június 30)

adj vért, ÉLETET adsz...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...LEVEGŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Oxigen


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

trabant kipufogo csőből származó tiszta ÉGÉS termék


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Szenmonoxid :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

Hófehérke és a hét törpe :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

... MÉRGEZETT alma... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

tükör-NÁRCISZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...MITOLÓGIA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Gorog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

akkor a jó öreg zeusz meg az ő VILLÁMa...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Kanalam


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...de akkor már SZEDÖkanál legyen... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Fonono


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...ÜZEM...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

holnap már MUNKANAP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Nalunk Unnep


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...Mit ünnepeltek???TORTA is lesz..??? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Canada nap, Munkaszunet a hazmester kivetelevel :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 30 2004, 06:16 PM
> * Canada nap, Munkaszunet a hazmester kivetelevel :wacko: *


 
:rohog :rohog meno meno bocsi... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

erre ISZOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Malnaszorpot?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...ISMERŐS...ezt a málnaszörpöt már hallottam valahol.. :wacko: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Volt ISKOLATARS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

volt egy PÁR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...az KETTŐ...??? szoke :wacko: :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

visszaszámlálás... alszom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...VÁRÓTEREM... alszom pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

jóéjt PUSZI... :wub: alszom


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 1)

KAKAO


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 1)

REGGELI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 1)

ROHANAS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 1)

SKORPIO meno


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 30 2004, 09:15 PM
> * SKORPIO meno *


akkor HOROSZKOP, vagy CSILLAGJEGY vagy futyul geppityu-tipus futyul pironkodo Valaszthattok.... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

MÉREG


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

méregtelenít a zöld TEA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 1)

Csak nem azt akarod mondani hogy ha zold teat iszom soha nem leszek merges :rohog 
En inkabb a KAVEt kedvelem


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

Én TEJet is kérek a kávéba


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 1)

Ez igy jo lessz? KOCSOGbe :rohog Kersz bele cukrot?? futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

Persze, de jobban szeretem BÖGRÉből  Ja, és cukor nélkül!


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

bögréről a CSÁRDA jut eszembe :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

a CSAPLÁROSNÉ ugye? :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

bizony... ARANY babám... futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

... KIS angyalom ... gitar gitar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Jezuska


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 1)

BÁRÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Masni


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Piramis


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

RendorKORDON :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

FOCIMECS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Kapus


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

jól célzó CSATÁR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

lincseles


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

időnként MINDENKIvel előfordul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

:blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 1)

az öngól, Csöcsike, az öngól  

FÉLELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

LelkiismeretFURDALAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Fegyverrel


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 1)

a SZO


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 1)

LÁNC


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 1)

GÁLYARAB


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 1)

KALOZ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 1)

FEKETESZAKALL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 1)

Oregkorra MEGOSZUL :evil


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 1)

HAJFESTEK


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 1)

CSALAS meno :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jul 1 2004, 03:39 PM
> * CSALAS meno :rohog :rohog *


 Buntetes


----------



## laca (2004 Július 1)

Remény rabjai


----------



## voila (2004 Július 1)

Alom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...LEBEGÉS...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 1 2004, 04:18 PM
> * ...LEBEGÉS...  *


 inkabb...VALOSAG :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 1)

...ÉLMÉNY... pironkodo


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 2)

FAGYI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 2)

CSOKIFAGYI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...eperfagyi...vagy JÉGKRÉM inkább...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

HizoKURA


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 2)

FOGYOKURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laca (2004 Július 2)

én még a levegőtől is hízok :rohog 
OXIGÉN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 2)

létELEM


----------



## laca (2004 Július 2)

VIBRÁTOR
duracell, duracell határozottan tartósabb... futyul
hoppá! igaz dumcsi tag lettem... reszkess csöcsike! :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 2)

legalkalmazkodóbb SZERETŐ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 2)

EROTIKA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 2)

ERŐ TITKA?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 2)

GOMBOC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

nudli


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 2)

KRUPLIs


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Teszta


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Megyesretes :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Nem tudom, a Boszi az mindent tud :wacko: Off


Megymagos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

:wacko: mi meggymagos?? :blink: 
...LÉTRA..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

A Megymagos az egy magyar uzletember volt aki eladta a megymagot a gyogyszergyaraknak es ez a komunista eszmevel nem volt oszeegyeztetheto Becsuktak , pedig o volt az elso igazi uzletember :wacko: 


Letra TUZOLTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Vince


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 11:41 AM
> * A Megymagos az egy magyar uzletember volt aki eladta a megymagot a gyogyszergyaraknak es ez a komunista eszmevel nem volt oszeegyeztetheto Becsuktak , pedig o volt az elso igazi uzletember :wacko:
> 
> 
> *


:meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

DEREKFAJAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Sorozat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 11:49 AM
> * Vince  *


 Nahát...ez se esett le!!!! :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Rovidzarlat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...agyi OXIGÉN HIÁNY...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 12:02 PM
> * ...agyi OXIGÉN HIÁNY...  *


 Mestersees LELEGEZTETES szajon at pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...kettö dolog jutott eszembe hirtelen...
TÜDÖ...vagy CSÓK...  pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Nagy tudovel sokaig lehet csokolodzni  RUZSfolt :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 12:26 PM
> * Nagy tudovel sokaig lehet csokolodzni  RUZSfolt :blink: *


 
:rohog :rohog meno meno cool 

..."bukta"....LEBUKÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Labtorlon ALVAS


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 12:31 PM
> * Labtorlon ALVAS *


 ebredes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Falyo CSONTOK


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 12:37 PM
> * Falyo CSONTOK *


 :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by voila+Jul 2 2004, 12:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Jul 2 2004, 12:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 12:37 PM
> * Falyo CSONTOK *


:blink: [/b][/quote]
UVEGES szemek


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

Uveg BURA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

HajSZARITO


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

Szaritott BAB


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...Az ÉGIGÉRŐ paszuly...(asszem volt vmi ilyen címü mese :blink: )


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

egigero FA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

:wacko: gyanús volt,hogy TÉVEDEK...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 02:16 PM
> * :wacko: gyanús volt,hogy TÉVEDEK... *


 :blink: szerintem volt mindketto...asszem :blink:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 02:16 PM
> * :wacko: gyanús volt,hogy TÉVEDEK... *


 :wacko: hibazik :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...mindenki hibázhat...tudni kell MEGBOCSÁJTANI... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 02:31 PM
> * ...mindenki hibázhat...tudni kell MEGBOCSÁJTANI... pironkodo *


 :angry: SOHA :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by voila+Jul 2 2004, 02:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Jul 2 2004, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 02:31 PM
> * ...mindenki hibázhat...tudni kell MEGBOCSÁJTANI... pironkodo *


:angry: SOHA :angry: [/b][/quote]
:rohog ...Voila MÉRGES...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

galoca :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

haragos :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Tenger


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 02:39 PM
> * Tenger *


 Uszas futyul :rohog (mar tudok)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Hozzal VASMACSKAt :angry:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 02:41 PM
> * Hozzal VASMACSKAt :angry: *


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...KIKÖTÖ...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 02:44 PM
> * ...KIKÖTÖ...  *


 Hajo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Szarnyas


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

Liba... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...LUDAS MATYI...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

Dobrogi


----------



## laca (2004 Július 2)

kiváló BEFEKTETÉS... Ludas Matyi 3x adja vissza... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

Azt olvastam,hogy LEFEKTETÉS... pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 04:20 PM
> * Azt olvastam,hogy LEFEKTETÉS... pironkodo :rohog :rohog *


 pironkodo Kit kell lefektetni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 04:20 PM
> * Azt olvastam,hogy LEFEKTETÉS... pironkodo :rohog :rohog *


 Almodozas pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 2 2004, 04:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jul 2 2004, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 2 2004, 04:20 PM
> * Azt olvastam,hogy LEFEKTETÉS... pironkodo :rohog :rohog *


Almodozas pironkodo [/b][/quote]

...Álmodozni jóó... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 2)

EBREDES :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 2)

...Olyankor kell egy HIDEGZUHANY... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 3)

KÁVÉ inkább...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...Kinek a PAP,kinek a PAPNÉ... :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

A papnenal maradnek, csak a PAP meg ne tudja


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 2 2004, 05:25 PM
> * A papnenal maradnek, csak a PAP meg ne tudja  *


 
Tudtam... :rohog :rohog meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

:blink: pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...MISE...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

Bor


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...TOKAJ...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 3)

HIRES


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 3)

Madonna


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 3)

hegyes melltarto


----------



## laca (2004 Július 3)

HEGYMÁSZÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

Verseny


----------



## laca (2004 Július 3)

dicsőség


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

Hosi HALAL :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 3)

Tul VEGLEGES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jul 3 2004, 04:57 AM
> * Tul VEGLEGES *


 Boncolas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...anatómia...ORVOStudomány...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

GyerekCIPO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...EDZÖcipö...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

ekcema szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...GOMBA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

Porkolt


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

meno :rohog 
...lehetne CSIRKE is... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

Leves


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...ma nem föztem,TAKARÍTottam... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

TOLLsopru


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...Bíró László...FELTALÁLÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 3 2004, 11:27 AM
> * ...Bíró László...FELTALÁLÓ...  *


 Talalmanyi hivatal


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 3)

Patent Jog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

hamisitas


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 3)

UTLEVEL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 3)

...HATÁRŐR...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 3)

csempész


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 3)

A csempész az a szakmunkás, aki a FÜRDŐszobában felrakja a csempét? futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 3)

TÜKÖR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

lelek


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 4)

VANDORLAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 4)

DEMJEN ROZSI


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

ha zene és film, akkor : SOSE HALUNK MEG... futyul


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 4)

REINKARNACIO


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 4)

Sokan nem hiszik,mert az nekik KENYELMES


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

a kényelemről Pató Pál úr jut az eszembe:
Ej RÁÉRÜNK arra még... :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 4)

:rohog 
Igen, akkor er ra valaki, ha LEHAJOL


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 4)

Nahát, hogy neked mik jutnak eszedbe... :rohog 

A SZAPPANért vajon megéri lehajolni a börtönben?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 4)

A szappan jo tisztava tesz kulonossen ha jol HABZIK B)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 4)

ELMERÜLNI egy nagy kád jó habos forró vízben...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Ecet


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

savanyú UBORKA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

leánykérés... NEM válasz futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Szomorusag


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

nem baj, van MÁSIK!!! :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

mivel a családja folytatja a műsort ezért:
HAGYOMÁNY


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

reggeli KÁVÉ futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

van egy jó SZOKÁSOM... nem dohányzom... szivar 
:rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 07:29 AM
> * van egy jó SZOKÁSOM... nem dohányzom... szivar
> :rohog :rohog *


 szokas,vagy rossz szokas....AKARAT pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

sok mindent akarok, de azért tudom hogy ez néha KEVÉS


----------



## voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 10:21 AM
> * sok mindent akarok, de azért tudom hogy ez néha KEVÉS *


 ...a keves is lehet SOK


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

sokat akar a SZARKA de nem bírja a farka... :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 10:24 AM
> * sokat akar a SZARKA de nem bírja a farka... :rohog *


 FEKETE vagy FEHER :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

ha fehér akkor CÁPA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 10:26 AM
> * ha fehér akkor CÁPA *


 es ha FEKETE? <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

mátyás KIRÁLY fekete serege


----------



## voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 10:28 AM
> * mátyás KIRÁLY fekete serege  *


 ....KORONA....


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

CÍMER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Pajzs


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

KARD


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Buzogany


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

FEGYVER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Baratsag


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 4)

CSATA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

barátságos csata az ULTI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Betli


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 4)

ITALOS állapotban sokszor üvöltöztek ilyen szavakat a "felnőttek" amikor gyerek voltam! :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

végre egy téma amiben igazán otthon vagyok :iszunk 
SÖR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

kobanya


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

ARANY fácán :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 4)

...BORSODI... :iszunk


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

VILÁGOS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 4 2004, 12:33 PM
> * GÖSSER /sok fajta sör van még?  / *


 ajaj de még mennyi :rohog 
REKESZ


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 4)

JÉGKOCKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Rubik


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 4 2004, 12:50 PM
> * RESZKETEK :rohog *


 a kígyóktól én is reszketek...
tehát kígyó PÁLINKA
(hogy ma miért jut mindenről a pia az eszembe,  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

Detox


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

jártál már ott? :rohog 
akkor legyen GYOMORmosás futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

pacal


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

nem szeretem...
akkor inkább birka PÖRKÖLT


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 4)

ALLATKINZAS


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 4)

KAKASVIADAL


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by goyo_@Jul 4 2004, 01:34 PM
> * ALLATKINZAS *


 és az emberek zenével való kínzása az smafu? :rohog 
KETREC


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 4)

HADIFOGLYOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 4)

zoo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

nagy az ISTEN állatkertje...


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 4)

Keresztes HADJARATok


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

Inkvizíció


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 4)

BOSZI


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

OFF megjöttél drága?  
Könyves KÁLMÁN: boszorkányok pedig nincsenek!


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 4)

Géza FEJEDELEM


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

Gejza a kedvencem...
a fiáról a ROCKOPERA jut az eszembe


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 4 2004, 02:23 PM
> * KIRÁLYDOMB *


 VÉRTES hegység


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 4)

"Hasztalan vár; Vértes belsejében 
Nyugszik a vad hűs FORRÁS tövében."... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

a forrásból ÉR lesz...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 4)

...amely a PATAKot táplálja...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 4)

Szep tiszta vizeses nint a NIAGARA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

EZER tó


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 4 2004, 03:13 PM
> * EZER tó *


 ...ezer EGY ejszaka...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

FÁTYOL tánc


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 4)

...Fátyolvízesés...Szilvásvárad...lipicai MÉNES...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 4 2004, 04:18 PM
> * ...Fátyolvízesés...Szilvásvárad...lipicai MÉNES... *


 lipicai KANCA... jó széles farral futyul


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 4)

PATA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 4)

miből lesz a CSEREBOGÁR? :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 4)

ÁRVA

(Mi a különbség a mosdó és az árva gyerek közt? A mosdónak van csapja, az árvagyereknek nincs apja)


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 4)

ZÁRVA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

milyen vihar? mert CSENDES semmiképp


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 5)

Ha csendes, akkor DON.


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

KOZÁK atamán


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 5)

Völgyvidéken és hegygerincen át, tör előre a hadsereg... De jót ÉNEKeltem most


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

játszd ÚJRA Sam...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

a TANU című film jut eszembe... :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 4 2004, 05:45 PM
> * Nekem más jutott az eszembe :rohog de akkor TANU
> 
> TÁRGYALÁS *


 egész elpirultam pironkodo 
BÍRÓ :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

szétLÖVÉS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

darts


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

rege a CSODA szarvasról...


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 5)

LOTTO (ötös)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 5)

Gazdagsag


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 5)

LELKISZEPSEG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 5)

TulERZEKENY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 5)

HALOTTLATO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 4 2004, 09:26 PM
> * HALOTTLATO *


 :blink: skizofren


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 5)

...  skizofren?
akkor az EN vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 5)

TEneked uldozesi maniad van :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 5)

Nekeeeem?  
csak kerdezd meg Dögöt, vagy Vuk-ot  Fiatalsag, MATUZSALEM, Kölökröl mar ne is beszeljek


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 5)

Tul messze van es nagy a TAVOLSAG


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 5)

TELEFON


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 5)

Csaladi kapcsolat fentartasara jobb mint a LEVEL futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 5)

FAlevél


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 5)

SARGA falevel


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 5)

Osz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 5)

...KÖDös reggelek...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

HORROR...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 5)

VÉR


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

VÁMRÍR


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 5)

DRAKULA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 5)

KASTÉLY


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

MÁGNÁS nem mágnes :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 5)

...OPERETT...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

Kék DUNA keringő


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 5)

Nekem a TISZA közelebb "esik"... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 5)

VIZITÚRA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 5)

...SÁTORTÁBOR... pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 5)

SZALONNASUTES


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

én a Duna MELLETT lakok...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 5 2004, 01:26 PM
> * én a Duna MELLETT lakok...  *


 Ezt azért nem kellett VOLNA!!!! :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

TALÁN nem de miért is? :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 5)

...talan IGEN...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 5)

ez talán igaz...
de BIZTOS?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 6)

Biztosur=CSORmester


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

URSULA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 6)

NOi nev


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 6)

GYARAPODIK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...vagy esetleg TERJESZKEDIK....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 6)

még BIRODALOMmá válik


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

..ez a TÖRTÉNELEM órákat juttatja eszembe... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 6)

inkább FÖLDRAJZ, a történelmet nem szerettem, Decebal, Traianus stb


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...igen azt én is szerettem...a fiam földrajz szakos,most van éppen TANULMÁNYI KIRÁNDULÁSON... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

én imádom a történelmet...
de ha kirándulás akkor legyen mondjuk:
csendes kis TISZTÁS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...VIRÁGILLAT...piknikkosár...pléd leterítve a fübe... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 6)

HÁRSFA illat van erre mostanában......


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 6)

...patakcsobogás...madárcsicsergés...JÓKEDV...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 6)

NYARALÁS :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 6)

TENGERPART


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

gyönyörű BIKINIs csajok...
ha már az 58. szülinapja volt :meghajolo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 6)

Kinek?
STRAND


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 6 2004, 11:21 AM
> * Kinek?
> STRAND *


 
...hát a bikininek pironkodo meno 
/Egy párizsi divatbemutatón elöször mutatták be...1946.07.05. /

...ÚSZÓMESTER...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

ÉLETMENTŐ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...ROHAMkocsi... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

lövészÁROK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...árokról jut eszembe...egyszer az unokabratyómmal mentünk haza discóból késö éjjel...kicsit megpihenni leültünk az árokpartra...én "szerencsésen" egy TEHÉNLEPÉNYbe... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 6)

TANYA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

őseink erről az állatról nyilazták az ellent... :rohog 
LÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...amelyiknek 4 lába van,mégis MEGBOTLIK...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 6)

a csalást az elkövető botlásnak nevezi :rohog 
FÉLTÉKENYSÉG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 6)

...vannak,akik számára ismeretlen ez az ÉRZÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 6)

fajdalom


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

SZÜLÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...CSODA...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

minden csoda HÁROM napig tart...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...ha lehetne három KÍVÁNSÁGod,Te mit kívánnál???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

Belolled 3-mat


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

én megelégszem eggyel is futyul 
TÜRELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

Lassu VIZ partot mos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...vagy teljesen ÁTALAKÍTja a medret...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

Bovites


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 7)

TÁGÍTÁS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

jobb ha SZORÍT...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 7)

KUTYAszorító


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 7)

HUSEGes ( nekem ketto van, a lanyaim :rohog )


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 7)

... és EGYENES gerinc


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

Mint a CSIGAnak


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 7)

:wacko: csigagerinc? békaHÁJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

:wacko: celzas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 7)

NYÍL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 7)

Vesszo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...VIRGÁCS... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 7)

MIKULAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...HÓESÉS... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 7)

JEGVIRAG az ablakon cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...az szép! csak az AUTÓ szélvédöjén nem szeretem... :wacko: :angry:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

ha szélvédő akkor autópályadíj helyett:
BLICCELÉS :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 7)

blicceles vagy LOGAS :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 7)

NYAK-nal fogva


----------



## voila (2004 Július 7)

nyak...NYAKLANC


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 7)

RABLANC a labon neheeez volt, de szettörte buszken a nep...

(ja, ez egy masik tortenet)


----------



## voila (2004 Július 7)

rablanc...BORTON


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 7)

A bortonben az elet olyan LASSAN mulik el
Egy csavargo .......
h34r: Nem tudom miert, de ma dalok jutnak eszembe h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 7)

lassan...CSIGA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 7)

OSZTRIGA h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

..az nem KAGYLÓ...? :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

kagyló...
régen használták PÉNZnek is...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 7)

De igen. :rohog Voilanak ment a valasz. Egy masik topicban TAKONYhoz hasonlitotta a Perec, de o kilepett. Igy szegeny Voila kapta meg a valaszt. O mar evett olyat. :rohog
Ezt lepjetek at. Menjen a PENZ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

akkor válaszolok magamnak futyul :rohog 
BANK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...SZÉF...(remélem jól írtam) :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

SVÁJC


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 7)

CSOKI


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

FINOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...FŐZELÉK...fújjjjj :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 7)

TÖKfözelék


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 7)

...LÁMPA...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 7)

FÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Eszak


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 8)

Jullan :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

hercegno pironkodo


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 8)

MESE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Hofeherke


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

HÓTEHÉNKE
magyar átdolgozás... :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

MILKA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

CSOKI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

csokiBARNA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Barna...HAJ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

...hajlik a MEGGYfa...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Meggy...akkor MEGGYESRETES


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

NYÚLIK, mint a rétestészta


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Nyulik...akkor...GUMI futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 8)

Az ŐSERDŐBEN nőnek a gumifák.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

KAUCSUK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 8)

...RAGAD... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Nyaloka :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

CUKORKA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Tepozar


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

CÉRNA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Tu


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

SZÚR


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Csip


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 8)

...ERÖSPAPRIKA... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

paprikaJANCSI


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Juliska


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

PIROSKA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Farkas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 8)

...VADÁSZ...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Ha vadasz...akkor legyen...REPULO...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

PILÓTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 8)

...KEKSZ... :wub: imádom... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Ropogos


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

...érik a ropogós CSERESZNYE futyul


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

mar megerett...meg is ETTEM futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

ÉHES vagyok


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

ETEL vagy ITAL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

MIND a kettő pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Mind vagy MINDEN pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

MINDEGY?


----------



## voila (2004 Július 8)

Mindegyre...MEGY


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 8)

...inkább JÖN, mint megy


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

megjöttem, de LASSAN megyek is...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Lassan jarj , tobabb ERsz


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

BUSSZAL megyek... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Villamossal jobb nem?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 8)

Igen, nem RÁZ annyira...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Aram


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 8)

ÜTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

monokli


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

villamossal.... futyul jó lenne de én kisvárosban lakok :rohog 
KÉK aláfutás... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 8)

kék TENGER!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 8)

tengerszem a HEGYEK kozott


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 8)

Jó kis KIRÁNDULÁS!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

GyalogTURA :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 8)

FELTÖRT SAROK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

vizHOLYAG


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

hólyag...
a FŐNÖKöm is az :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Megmondom neki, Itt van nalunk  Goyo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 8)

...ÁRULÓ... pironkodo :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 8 2004, 12:31 PM
> * Megmondom neki, Itt van nalunk  Goyo *


 a weblapom egyik fő támogatója (a másik én vagyok :rohog ) és nem a főnököm! :meghajolo 
őt nem utálom :rohog 
áruló? pironkodo nem is az... olyan mint a VAK ló... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 8)

piruló nagy HÚSok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 8)

Husos KAPOSZTA


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 9)

SAVANYU


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

édes ÉLET futyul


----------



## voila (2004 Július 9)

Az elet SO-ja


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 9)

a Sóvidék gyermekvetélkedője a "Só és KORONG"


----------



## voila (2004 Július 9)

Korong...nem jut eszembe semmi...talan KEREK... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 9)

KARIKA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 9)

karikaGYURU


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

ASO, KAPA,NAGYHARANG


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 9)

PAP


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

PAP=POLITIKUS Mindegyik hazudik.....


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

X-akták


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 9)

Az igazság ODAÁT van.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Tengeren tul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

sőt az ÜVEGHEGYEN is túl...
ahol kurtafarkú malac túr... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

A VISZaVALtO mellett


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 9 2004, 07:25 AM
> * A VISZVALYO mellett *


 
:wacko: ez mi ez...mi? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

ELIRAS :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 9)

...Nem baj...LÉNYEGTELEN...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Masok VELEMENYE :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 9)

...Akkor LÉNYEGES...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Fontos


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 9)

A SZINONIMA szotar nem kene ? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

A FONOK ajanlata :wacko:


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 9)

TITKARNO


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

SZŐKE BOMBÁZÓ(lehet választani :rohog )


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 9)

LUDAS MATYI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

liba


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

fincsi libamáj...
francia KONYHA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Francia Sex


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

NYALOKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Fogorvos


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

Nincs lyukas FOGam ...ne küldözgess csöcsike a fogorvoshoz....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Nekem van 32 fogam , de mind FOLUL :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

Mindkét protézist felülre raktad be megint ?  Na,akkor te menj a fogorvosbácsihoz...

No,folytassuk a szoláncot....32 fog felül....hm...hm...

JULIA ROBERTS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

KIFULLADÁSIG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

szinesz


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

laca CELEB lapja :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

celebralas


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

ISMERTSÉG


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

ROSSZ PENZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

penz EHSEG


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

VACSORA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

szamla


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

BANK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

rablo


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

ROZSA SANDOR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Az Betyar volt


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

Oh,bocsánat,hogy itt keverem a szezont a fazonnal....

Akkor Legyen

ALI BABA és a 40 rablo ???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Kave


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

CAPUCCINO - sok sok sok sok habbal


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

SÖR kevés habbal...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Bor


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 9)

SOPRONi kékfrankos


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

egri BIKAVÉR


----------



## voila (2004 Július 9)

Szollos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 9)

Aszu


----------



## laca (2004 Július 9)

HEGYalja


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...Hegyek-völgyek között zakatol a VONAT... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...KÍNA...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...ELVESZETT...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...TÉGLA...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...RÁCS...


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 10)

OROSZLAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Soreny


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2004, 01:52 AM
> * Soreny  *


 ej de szeretem az angol billenytyűzetet :rohog 
de ha sörény akkor legyen OMEGA együttes futyul


----------



## Burkus (2004 Július 10)

Ezeket a hozzászólásokat kezdem nem érteni!Mit jelentenek?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by Burkus_@Jul 10 2004, 02:33 AM
> * Ezeket a hozzászólásokat kezdem nem érteni!Mit jelentenek? *


 olvasd el az első oldalt...
leírunk egy szót a következő hozzászóló pedig egy másikat ami az előző szóról az eszébe jut... ez egy játék...


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

Ha jol látom,akkor az OMEGA volt az utolso szo...

Következö:

GYÖNGYhaju lány...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

KATONA KLÁRI


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

Ha a CIPÖm beszélni tudna,hej de nagy mesemondo volna....


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

TISZA cipőben, tisza cipővel jól jár... :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

OLIMPIA
remélhetőleg lesz arany...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

ISTENNO


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

BORBÁS MARCSI pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

SexORULT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2004, 08:57 AM
> * SexORULT *


 
:rohog :rohog 

...Van egy olyan ISMERŐSöm... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Ismeros TEMA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...Akarsz róla BESZÉLni...?? :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

TORGYÁN pubi :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

...KÉREM SZÉPEN... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

kéhlek alássan!
URIZÁL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

..az olyan,mint ha rázná a RONGYot...?? :blink: :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

ugyanaz kéhlek :rohog 
BÁLABUTIK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 10)

:rohog :rohog meno cool 

...Miért??  ALKALMI VÉTEL... futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 10)

mz/x jelentkezz! :rohog 
MÉZGA GÉZA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

LUKE Aladar


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

szivar Hibbant


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Orulok hogy megismerkedtuk , en CSOCSi vagyok


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2004, 02:27 PM
> * Orulok hogy megismerkedtuk , en CSOCSi vagyok  *


 :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

:rohog Mell


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2004, 02:29 PM
> * :rohog Mell *


 :blink: Nagy...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Ketto :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

PáR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Kapcsolat


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

Meghitt


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Egyutlet


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

Szeretet


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

szivar Oszinteseg...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Edes ALOM


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

MAURITIUS

PS: Oda a cél és álom egyszer elmenni....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Utazas


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

Kaland-VAGY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 10)

Nosules :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

VALAS :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

ELSZEGENYEDES


----------



## voila (2004 Július 10)

Csalodas... szivar


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 10)

SOHA többet


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

sose MOND hogy soha...


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 11)

HERNADY JUDIT....ö énekelt valami ilyesmit...

....Soha se mond,hogy tul vagy már mindenen....


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

bár már a múlt de akkor legyen: 
GÖRÖG Laci futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 11)

futyul Gorog akkor legyen SZLATA en igen szeretem cool


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jul 11 2004, 05:13 AM
> * futyul Gorog akkor legyen SZLATA en igen szeretem cool *


 :blink: Az mi? SALATA?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

francia saláta
KUKORICA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 11)

:blink: Abban nincs is kukorica!
MEXIKÓ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 11 2004, 09:14 AM
> * :blink: Abban nincs is kukorica!
> MEXIKÓ *


de mi avval csinájjuk beee  
MÁKOSTÉSZTA :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by laca+Jul 11 2004, 09:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Jul 11 2004, 09:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jul 11 2004, 09:14 AM
> * :blink: Abban nincs is kukorica!
> MEXIKÓ *


de mi avval csinájjuk beee  
MÁKOSTÉSZTA :rohog [/b][/quote]
:blink: Na...semmi nem jut eszembe... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

hát igen emlékezetes foci világbajnokság volt... Sz.unio-Mo 6:0 :wacko: 
SÚLYOS vereség... a mákos tészta pedig az előző napi ebéd volt... futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 11)

LEKVARal


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

Gyumolcs


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

ALMA


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

Korte


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

női MELL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

TEJcsarda


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

Tejbegriz


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

kis fahéjjas cukorral  
KAKAÓ


----------



## voila (2004 Július 11)

KakaosCSIGA


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 11)

Csigarizotto :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 11)

:blink: :wacko: HÁNYINGER


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 11 2004, 12:41 PM
> * :blink: :wacko: HÁNYINGER *


 :rohog :rohog Nekem is :rohog :rohog 
CSUZSO_MASZO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

gerinctelen


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

kígyó PÁLINKA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

VARÁZSOL pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

delbab


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

délibáb akar lenni kisszivem?
akkor PUSZTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jul 11 2004, 03:09 PM
> * délibáb akar lenni kisszivem?
> *


 Laca te lyány vagy...???  :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 11 2004, 03:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jul 11 2004, 03:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Jul 11 2004, 03:09 PM
> * délibáb akar lenni kisszivem?
> *


Laca te lyány vagy...???  :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
á nem... 
és ráadásul még hetero is... futyul 
TÉVEDÉS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 11 2004, 03:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Jul 11 2004, 03:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Jul 11 2004, 03:09 PM
> * délibáb akar lenni kisszivem?
> *


Laca te lyány vagy...???  :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
Hat meg nem neztem be a bugyijaba de szerintem fiu  



Puszta = koktel szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

alom


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

ÉBREDÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 11)

...HIDEG ZUHANY... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

egeszseg


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

TERÁPIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

Parzas h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

tudat


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

FÁJDALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

kuszob


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

LIFT


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

REMÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

alom


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

ALFA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

HIDba


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 11)

...AVATÁS...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

összeKAPCSOLÓDÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 11)

Nem tudom miért a TELEFON jutott eszembe... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 11)

Ocsi


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

KÖZPONT


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 11)

Emlékeztek, mennyi vizet ivott meg a RÓZSA Gyuri a Kapcsoltam alatt?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jul 11 2004, 04:34 PM
> * Emlékeztek, mennyi vizet ivott meg a RÓZSA Gyuri a Kapcsoltam alatt? *


 Gálvölgyi:
PARÓDIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

aha :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 12)

Nem aha... :wacko: hanem egy telefonos JÁTÉK...(nem tudom van e még...nem nézek
TV-t) pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

Szinhaz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

Maszoka


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

Vasbol gyerekek reszere hegesztett szerkezet a jatszoteren amire maszni lehetett , altalaban pirosra vagy kekre festettek szegenyebb kornyeken a rozsdaszin volt a divat


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

GyermekALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

homokozo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

Ezt mar irtad 5,33 kor  Hol jar az eszed?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

:blink: 3 CUKORral


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 12)

KOCKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by Rina_@Jul 11 2004, 06:20 PM
> * KOCKA *


 Domino


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 11 2004, 06:30 PM
> * Bűvös Kocka *


 Ordog lakat


----------



## goyo (2004 Július 12)

Kulcsmasolo szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

betoro


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

Halal


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 12)

vetemenyes


----------



## Burkus (2004 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 11 2004, 04:16 PM
> * Nem tudom miért a TELEFON jutott eszembe... :blink: *


 
Van telefonod?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 12)

Biztos PRIVAT :rohog :evil


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 12)

KONFIDENTIELL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by Burkus+Jul 12 2004, 04:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Burkus @ Jul 12 2004, 04:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 11 2004, 04:16 PM
> * Nem tudom miért a TELEFON jutott eszembe... :blink: *



Van telefonod? [/b][/quote]

:wacko: Mert...? pironkodo :blink:


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 12)

NYELVTAN


----------



## laca (2004 Július 12)

NYELVTÖRŐ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 12)

Az nagyon FAJDALMAS lehet :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 12)

ÉGÉS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 12)

az az, ami most van a hatam KOZEPEn <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 12 2004, 02:26 PM
> * az az, ami most van a hatam KOZEPEn <_< *


 nem volt FELHŐ?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 12)

felho volt, csak ozonLYUK is van


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...GOMB...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Ahoz CERNA es tu is kell


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

...talán nem ártana GYŰSZŰt is használni


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 13)

SINGER VARRÓGÉP


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

SZABÓ család


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Ismlenul is UDVOZLOM oket :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

s en csatlakozom az udvozleshez, s megemelem a KALAPom


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

... ha megmutatod az igazi ARCodat... gitar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

arc? Szepseg es SZORNYETEG...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

vasorrú BÁBA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...MÉZESKALÁCS házikó... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

FULBEVALO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

NYAKLÁNC


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

BEKLYO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

RAB


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

KALITKA (valaki erti, hogy a keresztrejtvenyekben miert "kalit"-nak irjak?)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...MADÁR börtön... pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

GALAMBDÚC


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

TURBEKOLAS  :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

... ritkán RIKKANT a rigó gitar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...korán REGGEL... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

minden reggel EHESen ebredek <_< hiszen egesz ejszaka nem ettem! :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

ÁLMOS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 13)

ISKOLAPAD..... mennem kell


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...KRÉTA...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

SZIGET


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...NYARALÁS...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 13)

...csendes szülőFALUm...


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 13)

UNALOM


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Nem csak rikkant de neha RIKACSOL is :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 13)

reggeli HÍREK


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 13)

GYASZjelentes


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Ha ismeros akkor SZOMORU


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

Egy ilyen szép napon,amikor Ditta elérte az 1000.hozzászólást,csak ÖRÜLni lehet... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 13)

ha van minek örülni akkor legyünk VIDÁMAK...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Es menjunk a vidamPARKba :rohog :rohog (Nem is lenne rossz)


----------



## laca (2004 Július 13)

kis AMORE a padon egy csinos nő!!!-vel :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...egy forró CSÓK... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 13)

Csok is jo FESTO MUVESZ volt de en szemelyessen Kobort jobban kedvelelem


----------



## laca (2004 Július 13)

MUNKÁCSY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 13)

...ÁSÍTó inas...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 14)

EMESE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 14)

FRANCO  Nero


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 14)

frankó


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

Valosag


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

valóság show sztárok :rohog 
RÖHEJ futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

pojaca


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

bocs azoktól akik szeretik  
pojáca=Majka PAPA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 14)

NEM HISZEM hogy lenne olyan ember aki szereti! Vagy mégis?!


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

TEMPLOM


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 14)

Egere


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

DENEVÉR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

barlang


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

CSEPPKŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

KObalta


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 14)

BONTOTT CSIRKE


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 14)

Halszag (itt halszagu a csirke)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

zokni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 14)

csak :rohog :rohog a TIED, Csocsi  (bocs magaslabda volt nem tudtam nem leutni :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

Az Ajandek a tied


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 14)

MEGLEPETES!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 14)

RajtaKAPAS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 14)

SODROFA :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 14)

Nagyon hasznos neha a SUTEMENY keszitesnel is pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 14)

KALORIAK <_<


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 14)

TURO RUDI ( most hoztak, mar megettunk tizet!)


----------



## laca (2004 Július 14)

IRIGYELLEK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

nem SZABAD


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 15 2004, 12:49 AM
> * nem SZABAD *


 foglalt? pironkodo futyul  
tele mint a HÓCIPŐm...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 15)

Hocipo?? csak akkor meleg ha SZARAZ :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

SZAHARA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

GOBI


----------



## voila (2004 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 15 2004, 06:13 AM
> * GOBI *


 :blink: az mi?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

a Gobi az SIVATAG Azsia kozepetajan (Mongolia?Kina?... <_< )


----------



## voila (2004 Július 15)

Ja,hogy az...! :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

Uccso szo? voila? ....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

homokos


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

MELEG


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

KŐKORSZAK dobálós kedvük volt akkor is... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

PALMAfa


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

FENYŐ MIKLÓS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

fenyőFA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

TUlevel


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

POSTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

Taska


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

kétszer CSENGet?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

RENSZARVAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

télAPÓ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

ÉSZAK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

KELET


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

KÖZÉP


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

OLAJ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

BARÁTSÁG futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

Testveriseg


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

EGYENLŐSÉG (ezt a jelszót nem igazán tartják be, de piszkosul szeretik hangoztatni...) :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

egyenloseg van! mert hogy aki megSZULETETT, egyszer meg is hal....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

Ez az egyetlen eset  No URALOM


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

DOMINA cool


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

papucsKORMÁNY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

LAPAT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

KAPA


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 15)

VETEMÉNYESKERT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

PETREZSELYEM


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 15)

Szomorú a BÁLban a lány, aki azt árulja...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

GARDEDAME (ha igy irjak egyaltalan <_< ) o az aki felesleges


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

Megteszi a NAGYnéni is


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

a CHARLIE nagynenje? :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

nekem nem ISMERŐS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

jo kis szindarab volt anno szinten Madach Szinhaz...
ha ismeros, akkor REMLIK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 15)

inkább DERENG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

HAJNALi kod a to felett


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 15)

HŰVÖSSÉG


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

már megint a hőmérőhöz térünk VISSZA? futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 15)

MÚLT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

KET TT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

2 db TanuloVEZETO= T T


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 15)

Trabant


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 15)

TOYOTA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

SZAMURÁJ


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 15)

KATANA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 15)

TRADÍCIÓ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

hagyományŐRZŐ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

TESTŐR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

kidobóLEGÉNY


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

HETYKE kis legény... futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 16)

hmmmm.... pironkodo SEX pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jul 16 2004, 02:10 AM
> * hmmmm.... pironkodo SEX pironkodo *


 :blink: FRANCIA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 16)

fiiinoooom..... NYALAKODÁS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

PUDING


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 16 2004, 09:25 AM
> * PUDING *


 HABbal a tetején....


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

TORTA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

SZÜLINAP (hú, ma épp a sógornőmé - szinte elfelejtettem pironkodo)


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

Szulinapi...GYERTYAK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

nem szeretem a gyertyát  jobb az AJÁNDÉK


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 16 2004, 02:58 AM
> * nem szeretem a gyertyát  jobb az AJÁNDÉK  *


 akkor legyen...MEGLEPETES...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

...meglepetés...BULI


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 16 2004, 03:02 AM
> * ...meglepetés...BULI  *


  BARATOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

APÁCÁK :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Július 16)

miert pont apacak?
akkor legyen...FEKETE...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 16 2004, 11:08 AM
> *  miert pont apacak?
> akkor legyen...FEKETE... *


 Hát mert a barát női megfelelője az apáca.  Tévedek? 

fekete... PIROS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 16)

Piros és fekete?
akkor STENDHAL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

de lehet fekete-piros s akkor pedig KÁNYÁDI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

Imádom ezt a játékot...! ...NagyGALAMBfalva...(Románia) pironkodo

meno


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

KisgalambFALVA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

Falva...az FALUt jelent...??? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 16 2004, 05:18 AM
> * Falva...az FALUt jelent...??? :blink: *


 Persze! 

FŐUTCA, az jellemző a magyar falvakra!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

Lementem a kis utcán,
Feljöttem a nagy utcán,
Találtam egy ringyes-rongyos zálogot,
Mit ítél a BÍRÓ?
(gyermekjáték-részlet)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 16)

Remelhetoleg IGAZSAGOS :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

... Mátyás király és a KOLOZSVÁRi bíró


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 16)

Nálam Kolozsvár életem legszebb éveit jelenti... ezért

NOSZTALGIA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jul 16 2004, 01:41 PM
> * Nálam Kolozsvár életem legszebb éveit jelenti... ezért
> 
> NOSZTALGIA *


 Tudtam én  

KÁVÉHÁZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 16)

Szep gyermekkori emlekeim ZUGLIGETbol vannak


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

zugligeti MAJALISok <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

FELVONULÁS
Éljen Május elseje a munkának ünnepe... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

tuntetes


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

MELEG  :lol:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 16 2004, 07:03 AM
> * MELEG  :lol:  *


nagyon népszerű ez a szó... :rohog 
legyen BÉLA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

VE'G...... :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

LEGÉNYanya


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

BEKOTOTTEK a fejet?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 16 2004, 07:14 AM
> * BEKOTOTTEK a fejet?  *


 ez egy film Eperjes főszereplésével: 
HÜVELYK matyi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

Eperjes beceneve SZAMOCA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

mertekegyseg


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

oke Csocsi, akkor egy LADA szamoca


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

zsiguli


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

MESEAUTO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

Rabszallito


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

RAB RABY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

oke, akkor a Rab Raby-n lepjunk tul <_< 
legyen a SZENTENDRE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

....MÚZEUM....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

KOVACS Margit cool


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 16)

KREATIVITÁS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

KOTOGETES is az


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 16)

TÉLI ESTÉKen.....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

Eszakifeny


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

...SVÉDORSZÁG...


----------



## Gabor (2004 Július 16)

VARAZSLATOS


----------



## Vendég_GIGI (2004 Július 16)

HOKRISTALY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

Rodolfo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

Figyeld a kezem, mert CSALOK!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

A FERJed tudja?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

nem tudom mire gondolsz Csocsi futyul 
a ferj = BIZTONSAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

...biztonság = BANKKÁRTYA... :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

anyagias


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

de rosszak vagytok...  
VAGYON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

vagyon rosszak vagyunk  :rohog 
OROKSEG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

veszekedes :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

KIBÉKÜLÉS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

EDES :lol:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

FINOM pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

egyszerre KEMENY, es ledus B)


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

ha kemény akkor DIÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 16)

:wacko: ...KALAPÁCS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

kipp-kopp kalapacs,
kicsi KOVACS, nagy kovacs..


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

501 hozzászólás  
tehát FARMER


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 16)

LEVI'S?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 16 2004, 12:00 PM
> * LEVI'S? *


 TERMÉSZETESEN meno


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 17)

NADRAG


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

...nadragSZIJ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

Anyai POFONOK


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

:wacko: VERES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

Veres Pali bacsi... emlexik valaki ra  ? pubertazs kori SZEXUALITAS


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

Az JO...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

jo? YO-YO.... GYEREKJATEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

...NEOTON EGYÜTTES...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

...SANDOKAN...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

Kabir Bedi  SZARI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

...asszem azt kell FELTEKERNI ugyi...? pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

igen, gyonyoru! az egyik osztalytarsam tamil, s mar felprobaltam az ovet kiraly
van hozza kicsi PRUSZLIK is!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

Nagyon homály vagyok az ilyen dolgokba...a pruszlik,blúz vagy mellény?? pironkodo 
RUHAdarab...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

Ruha...? ELDOBNI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

igazabol nem jo szot hasznaltam, mert a "pruszlik" elol gombolos himzett mellenyke.... de felenk otthon hasznaltak minden cicit eltakaro felso ruhazatra.  
DOBO Katica


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

Dobo Katica...akkor...AMERIKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

PINTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

SOS...mi az a PINTA..???? :wacko:

Találtam a keresöbe egy SZIGETet...az a...? :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

Hat az egy PINTA...nemtom...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 17 2004, 04:25 PM
> * Hat az egy PINTA...nemtom...  *


 
meno meno cool :rohog :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

a Pinta volt COLUMBUS egyik hajoja a 3 kozul


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 09:27 AM
> * a Pinta volt COLUMBUS egyik hajoja a 3 kozul  *


 pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 04:27 PM
> * a Pinta volt COLUMBUS egyik hajoja a 3 kozul  *



Jézusom...de hüjjjje vagyok...  :wacko:

...FELFEDEZÉS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

ne torodj vele, en eloszor kifelejtettem a T-betut belole :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

FEKETE LYUK


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 09:30 AM
> * ne torodj vele, en eloszor kifelejtettem a T-betut belole :rohog :rohog *


 :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 04:30 PM
> * ne torodj vele, en eloszor kifelejtettem a T-betut belole :rohog :rohog *


 
... :rohog :rohog :rohog meno cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 04:31 PM
> * FEKETE LYUK  *


 
...az lehetne egy KÚT is,ha belenézel...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

...KEREKESkut...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

van az UDVARunkban meno ...ihaj-csuhaj, sose halunk meg...ereszd el a hajam-lepj le a kezemrol


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

...KERT...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 17 2004, 04:38 PM
> * ...JARDIN... *



...mija?... :wacko:lehetne mégegyszer...? pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 17 2004, 04:38 PM
> * ...KERT... *


 
...tudtam... :wacko: 
Mennem kellene LOCSOLni....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

SLAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

...Ha Voila küldene egy kis ESŐt,akkor nem kellene a slag....


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

kuggyek...? FELHOk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

Ne má'...csak VICCeltem... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

MOKA Miki


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 09:56 AM
> * MOKA Miki  *


 Moka MUKI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

VILLAMOS!!


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

...SARGA...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 17)

...BOLONDOK HÁZA... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

DUMCSI.com.... :rohog bocsi Goyo, csak vicc volt perszeee


----------



## voila (2004 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 17 2004, 10:00 AM
> * DUMCSI.com.... :rohog bocsi Goyo, csak vicc volt perszeee  *


  Inkabb UTAZAS.com


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 17)

ahogy mondod meno , bar mar a nevet is majd ELFELEJTettem.... <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Július 17)

de nekem ESZEMBE jutott futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...mint a tavalyi KOS...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

CSOKOS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

BORDA


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

h34r: BAL vagy JOBB h34r:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

naposCSIBE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...RÁGÓS... :rohog :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

tovabb kell FOZNI :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

..de mindenképpen megéri,mert ÍZLETESEBB...igaz elinnen?? :rohog :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

Ez igaz de FUSZEREZNI is kell. h34r: :rohog h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...Meg KENEGETNI ezzel-azzal... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

Hm...Hm.... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

TÉTOVÁZÁS


----------



## voila (2004 Július 18)

TANACSTALAN


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 18)

Nincs pénze UGYVEDre...


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 18)

Sot, SEMMIRE nincs...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 18)

So HU_HO semmiert futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

FELESLEGES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

vita


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

POLITIKA :rossz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

hazugsag


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

IGÉRET földje


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Martin Luther KING


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 18)

ELVIS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Prezli


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 18)

rántothus


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Ebed


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 18)

jo ebédhez szol a NOTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Cigany ZENE


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 18)

LAKODALOM


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

MULATÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...SHAKER... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 18)

SZALONSPICC :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...bódító ZSONGÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Marihuanna


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...REPÜLÉS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Sarkany


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

...HÉT FEJ... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

a mienk egyfejű  
BODROGI GYULA
Villa Negra futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Apaca


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 18)

FATYOL


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

HASTÁNC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Zulejka


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

1001 ÉJSZAKA meséi...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Se Here Se Zade :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 18)

HERÉLT LÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 18)

... pironkodo SZEGÉNY....ke :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 18)

Templom EGERe


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 18)

Szepasszony volgye


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 19)

GYOMORSAV


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

FEKELY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 19)

ALMAGEL (letezik meg?)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

letezik Peri.. van Almagel A, meg Almagel B...
s ha alma akkor az ALLAMOK


----------



## laca (2004 Július 19)

TEA délután futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

Laca, en tudom, hogy meg tudod magyarazni, hogy jon az Allamok (USA) ossze a Teaval  de nem bannam, ha leirnad nekem  :lol: 
nekem specko ha Tea, akkor inkabb ANGLIA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 19)

JANE AUSTEN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 19)

Jane ... TARZAN...


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 19)

Csimpanz


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 19)

DZSUNGEL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 19)

PRIMITIV


----------



## laca (2004 Július 19)

TUDÁSSZOMJ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 19)

...egyfajta KIVÁNCSISÁG...


----------



## voila (2004 Július 19)

...ERDEKLODES...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Eloadas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 19)

EXHIBICIONIZMUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Izmusok


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 19)

... és -ISTÁK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Politikai SZERVEZETEK szivar


----------



## laca (2004 Július 19)

VÖRÖSKERESZT egy szervezet aminek értelmét is látom....


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 19)

Maltai keresztesLOVAGok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

JEDI-k


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 19)

Csillagok háborúja


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

az EROm legyen veletek  :lol:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 19)

Eröleves


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 19)

POPEYE


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 19 2004, 04:05 PM
> * POPEYE *


 Az nem a SPENÓT?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 20)

Konzerv


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 20)

igen, tudom Agi, fozelek, de miccsinajjak?  nekem az erolevesrol a duzzado izmok, s Popej jutott eszembe  
konzerv-rol meg a KISPOLSKI :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 19 2004, 05:50 PM
> * igen, tudom Agi, fozelek, de miccsinajjak?  nekem az erolevesrol a duzzado izmok, s Popej jutott eszembe
> konzerv-rol meg a KISPOLSKI :wacko: *


 HÁTIZSÁK :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 20)

CSIGA-biga, es Batka MANO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 20)

TAVASZ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 20)

vitamin hiány és SZEX


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 20)

FINOM


----------



## laca (2004 Július 20)

KEDVES


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 20)

Nekem a kedves a PAROM pironkodo meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 20)

ZOKNI


----------



## Uma (2004 Július 21)

KORCSOLYA -emlexem annak idejen allandoan 6 zoknit akartam huzni korizashoz, mert szetfagyott a labam...aztan persze raeszmeltem kis kulso segitseggel, hogy az elegge visszafogja a teljesitmenyemet, ha nem erzem a labfejemet.. :rohog :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 21)

KorcsolyaKULCS... emlexik ra Valaki? a cipore szerelheto korcsolya tartozeka volt, olyan mint egy imbuszkulcs


----------



## Uma (2004 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 20 2004, 09:52 PM
> * KorcsolyaKULCS... emlexik ra Valaki? a cipore szerelheto korcsolya tartozeka volt, olyan mint egy imbuszkulcs  *


 meno


----------



## Uma (2004 Július 21)

*EMLEKKONYV*, a kulcsrol ez jutott eszembe...azon mindig volt egy lakat, meg egy helyes kis kulcs, ami persze semmire sem volt jo, mert a lakatot nyitni lehetett egy hajcsattal is... <_< fuuu de csalodott voltam, mikor rajottem, hogy igy atvagjak a gyerekeket..


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 21)

BARATSAG A barataimtol kaptam egy Emlekkonyvet amikor kijottem. Nagyon sok szep mondatot orzok benne...


----------



## Uma (2004 Július 21)

*Csalodas* 
Egy het alatt (mult heten) ket igaz baratomban csalodtam.... Ennyi volt az ossz baratom.  Az volt a baj veluk, hogy ok ffiak, en meg no vagyok, es hogy ok nem homik... pedig azt hittem ezek kivetelek. Az egyik 3 ev, a masik 4. nagyon szomoru vagyok.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 21)

HIT


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 21)

ÖNBIZALOM


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 21)

Sokmindenkinél HIÁNYcikk


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 21)

PÓTolandó


----------



## laca (2004 Július 21)

KIEGÉSZÍT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 21)

az IDEÁLIS társ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 21)

kUTYA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 21)

HŰSÉG


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 21)

ONFELALDOZAS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 21)

ORGAZMUS futyul :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 21)

Ugye á coctail-ra gondoltál ???  

Akkor inkább legyen

Sex on the BEACH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 21)

HOMOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 22)

Ora


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

ÜT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 22)

Kovacs


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

AGNES


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 22)

ÉN???


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

MEG en  (Agi,... Kovacs is vagy?  )


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 21 2004, 06:41 PM
> * MEG en  (Agi,... Kovacs is vagy?  ) *


 Az még nem.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

mert en mar naoon regota az vagyok  
ezert tartozik nekem ossze!


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 22)

Hol tartunk? Kovacs? AKOS!


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 22)

STEFI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

na most teljes mizeriaba dontottel Peri  
Stefi mint GRAF,
vagy
Stefi mint SOOOOOOR meno


----------



## laca (2004 Július 22)

HAB :iszunk


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 22)

Estely habfurdovel.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 22)

gyertyafényre van-e szükség? hát valami BÓDÍTÓ italra?


----------



## laca (2004 Július 22)

szerelmi BÁJITAL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 22)

POHARbol :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 22)

...és ha nincs kéznél csak az ÜVEG? :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 22)

VIBRÁTOR pótló :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 22)

ismétlés a TUDÁS anyja


----------



## laca (2004 Július 22)

VIZSGA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

DRUKK :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 22)

FRADIKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

KOLBASZKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 22)

Diszno TOR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 22)

a "disznótorra" gondoltal Cicike?  ha tor, legyen:fej; tor; 
....POTROH....


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

Wichmann


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

KENU B)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

Winettou


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

EZÜSTPUSKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

BORHARISNYA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

MITICS :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

Gojko, az UTOLSO MOHIKAN?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

Nem tudom hanyadik...  Utolso tango PARIZSban... (Szegeny Brando!)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

TANGOHARMONIKA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

BEAMTER BUBI :wacko: talan o harmonikas, de nem biztos. Csak tetszik a neve.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

na azt nem tudom kicsoda?  
de SVAJCI sapkaja csak vot nekije


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

Svájci NEGER ( a mi kormanyzonk) :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

Peri :rohog 
Tamas batya KUNYHOJA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

Nádfedél


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

MAGYARNOTA kiraly


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

KISUSTI :iszunk :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 23)

TOLTOTTKAPOSZTAval meno


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 23)

Na,megint eszünk....

Töltöttkáposzta ???

TEJFÖL


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 23)

Na, az nagyon jó, kérem, la leÉGETte a nap a bőröd...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

füstszag
NOMÁD TÁBOR (előbb láttam egyet)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 23)

Persze, mi juthat eszembe a nomádokról? Hát a 
BEDUIN


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 23)

LEPEDO a ruhajuk :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Július 23)

Nem is lepedő... :angry: a nők ruháját jilbab-nak, a férfiakét jalabija-nak hívják... de ha már lepedő, akkor 
VÉRES... :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

SZŰZ volt...  :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 23)

pironkodo Ja de csak egyszer :rohog a tobbit MEGJATSZOTTA :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 23)

Nyeroszamok :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 23)

LUTRI cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 23)

Kockazat


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

kaszino


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 23)

póker


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

SAKK


----------



## zsebibaba (2004 Július 23)

pepita


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 23)

---"fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita koven"---
MOZAIK


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

KÖVEZET


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 23)

KOVULET


----------



## laca (2004 Július 23)

ÁSVÁNY


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 23)

HEXAGONALIS KRISTALYRENDSZER  
de hogy egyszerubb legyen: GRAFIT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

grafitszalas PECABOT meno


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

USZONY-víziszony :iszunk :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

USZO, pedzo, kapasjelzo...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

mi az a pedző drága?  
HOROGra akadt
meno ekkora halat fogtam! futyul :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 24)

CSUKA


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

bajai tésztás halászlé
PAPRIKA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 24)

SÓ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

TOJÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 24)

CSIRKE


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

akkor most melyik VOLT előbb, a tyúk vagy a tojás? :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 24)

Hol vol hol nem volt MESE :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

DÖBRÖGI


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

DERES


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

Kovács Koko István CÍMVÉDŐ meccse futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

hát nem egészen nyertes meccs volt... :rohog 
de ha nyertes akkor legyen Zsuzsa


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

VIDÁM szinpad


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

VIHAR


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

Psota Irén... :meghajolo 
én mellettem elaludni nem lehet... futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

roncsFILM


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

mindíg villogó fehér fogak... még a KÖZÉPKORI filmekben is... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 24)

PESTis


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

BUDA is


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

..nem oda Buda.., meg: ..eb ura fako...
KOZMONDAS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

KORSÓ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

LOPAS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

ARANY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 24)

JANOS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

TOLDI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

REPUL a nehezko, ki tudja...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 24)

Toldi ESTÉJE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 24)

elotte azert volt meg SZERELME


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 24)

ROMEO és Julia


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 24)

HALALOS szerelem


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 24)

ASO-KAPA-NAGYHARANG


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Július 25)

MINDOROKRE EGYUTT


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 25)

NAGY KALAND


----------



## laca (2004 Július 25)

Grant KAPITÁNY gyermekei


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 25)

A kapitany TANCOLNI akar :rohog (TUTU-ban) :evil :evil :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 25)

Csak hogy ne tunjon el ez a lap

BALET futyul


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Július 25)

LABUJJHEGY


----------



## laca (2004 Július 25)

cipőORR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 26)

Pinoccio


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 26)

CET


----------



## laca (2004 Július 26)

JÓNÁS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 26)

BABITS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

BABA


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Július 26)

Csicsás


----------



## laca (2004 Július 26)

DEKORATÍV


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 26)

KIRAKAT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

ABLAK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 26)

ablak-ZSIRÁF


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

Nagy torok FAJDALOM :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 26)

használ a BORO(Z)GATÁS?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

Kulonossen a hosszu LEPES


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

Kulonossen a hosszu LEPES :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 26)

...hosszúTÚRA...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 26)

KIRANDULAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 26)

FICAMODAS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 26)

tores


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 26)

RIANAS


----------



## laca (2004 Július 26)

BALATON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 27)

SZELET!!! csokiiiiiiiii...yammi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 27)

sehol senki?  
akkor VIHAR


----------



## laca (2004 Július 27)

HULLÁMOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 27)

HOMOK


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 27)

Homokbol epult VAR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 27)

KÁRTYAvár


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 27)

Gyerekkoromban mindig a Nagymamámmal kártyáztam. Nagyon HIÁNYzik


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 27)

sajnos nem minden pótólHATó...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

...hát igen...  én viszont nem hat,hanem csak öt órát töltöttem ma egy BARLANGi túrán...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

csepko


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

...világÖRÖKség...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

Agtelek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

:meghajolo cool 

...ŐSEMBER...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

Nosember


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

:wacko:  

...karikaGYŰRŰ... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

gyurusfereg :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

...MIKROSZKÓP... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

biologus


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 27)

...KUTATÓ... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

tudos


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 27)

OVEGES PROFESSZOR


----------



## Ariane (2004 Július 27)

övegestánc


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

streaptease


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 27)

Shakespeare... (szexpir  )


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 27)

Kenneth Brannagh (imadom!)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 27)

:blink: mostazkicsoda Peri?... bocs :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jul 27 2004, 04:15 PM
> * Kenneth Brannagh (imadom!) *


 Egy angol (?) színész-rendező miegymás. Jó fazon. Róla eszembe jutott Colin Firth, ő se semmi és a tegnap látott film, a Lány gyöngy FÜLBEVALÓval.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 27)

Brannagh mostansag a Shakespeare adaptacioirol hires, megfilmesitett sok tortenetet nagy sikerrel. Utoljara a Harry Potter masodik reszeben latta, csak tudnam miert??? :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 27)

Legyen akkor HARRY POTTER


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 27)

FANTÁZIAvilág.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 27)

ALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 27)

orok alom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 28)

...negatív GONDOLATok... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 28)

A TETT halala a gondolkodas


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 28)

TETTETes


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 28)

VISSZATER


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 28)

igen?  de jó lenne!  ELÉGEDETT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 28)

TELI GYOMOR, az elégedett állítólag.....


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Július 28)

Hú, de éhes vagyok. Éppen csirkét, patiszont, hagymát rántok, ez lesz az EBÉD.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 28)

ehezes :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 28)

AFRIKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 28)

SOTET kontinens


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 28)

felVILÁGOSult elme


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 28)

VOLTAIRE-CANDIDE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 28)

...PÁRIZS...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Július 28)

KÁVÉHÁZI TERASZ


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 28)

GERBAUD....Vörösmarty tér...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 28)

KREMES (nyami!)


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 28)

KEPVISELÖ Fánk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 28)

CAPITOLIUM (Roma)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 28)

Caputo brigadéros (a Piedone sorozatból)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 28)

Ez ugy hangzik mint valami katonai RANG :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

rangKORSAG


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

PARTTITKAR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

TITKARNOci


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

REMINGTON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

OPTIMA meno


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 29)

MOSÓPOR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

BIOPON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

FOLT, volt! mert eltuntette a Biopon


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

PACHWORK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

VADNYUGAT


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

VIGYAZAT Vadnyugat!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

mert kulonben DUHBE jovunk h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

BALCSAPOTT


----------



## Kisfiu (2004 Július 29)

K.O.K.O.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

ALI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

PARKINSON


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

ALZHEIMER (vidamkodunk, vidamkodunk? )


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 29)

:rohog 
RANGATODZAS :rohog 
(bocs egy vicc: mire jo az epilepszias nagymama a haznal?
...beleteszed a kadba, ra a szennyesruhat mosoport, raengeded a vizet, azt had dolgozzon :evil )

bocs Juli, a magam vedelmere!: de a viccet nem en talaltam ki 
ezen az alapon akkor Rejton sem lehetne rohogni, amikor ki all a kes az urge hatabol, s azt keresi....mert ugye leszurni is leszurtak mar par embert.... :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 29)

Jo vicc talán.....

De ha lenne a családban valaki akinek Parkinson-ja vagy Alzheimerre volt/van akkor ezzel nem viccelödnél,Gigi.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 29)

Gyogyithatatlan  BETEGSEGEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 29)

Vajon azt is ISTEN teremtette? :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 29)

HIT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 29)

remeny


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 29)

...ILLÚZIÓ...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

"...a SZERELEM..."


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

az elromlott MOTORBICIKLImet


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 29)

SZÁGULDÁS, porshe szerelem...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 29)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Jul 29 2004, 11:57 AM
> * SZÁGULDÁS, porshe szerelem... *


 szép... nem jelentkeztem be :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

RENDŐR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

911


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

FAHRENHEIT


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

PORSCHE


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 29)

Inkább VW Polo...

...a Porsche-bol por se marad ha gyorsan megy....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 29 2004, 01:03 PM
> * Inkább VW Polo...
> 
> ...a Porsche-bol por se marad ha gyorsan megy....
> ...


 AUTÓPÁLYA

Amúgy a viccet én úgy ismertem, hogy -
- Mi lesz a Trabantból, ha karamboloznak vele?
- ???
- Porse


----------



## jullan (2004 Július 29)

M7-es...ha azt autopályának lehet minösiteni...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 29)

M-16 GEPpisztoly


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

GÉPSZIJ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 29)

...ELKAPTA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 29)

Himlo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 29)

...BÁRÁNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 29)

HALLGAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 29)

...FBI... h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 29)

CIA h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

KGB szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 29)

:rohog :rohog meno cool 

...ABBA...  csak úgy...  gitar gitar


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

Ben Quick


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

NESTLE


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

KAKAOSPALACSINTA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

DAGALY strand cool


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

LANGOS meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

TEJFOLOS-sajtos.... yammiiiii meno


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

SZENTENDRE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

HORANY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

...GYONGYE... meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

KOMP


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

REVHAZ :iszunk :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 30)

révHÁZIBULI B)


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

KOMAR LACI :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 30)

ELVIS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

HASONMAS <_< (hetvegen volt Collingwood-ban Elvis Hasonmas Fesztival... mit ne mondjak? siralmas, bar az emberi erolkodesnek nincsenek hatarai :wacko: )


----------



## eb32 (2004 Július 30)

...a HASZON más


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

ADASvetel


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 30)

HÍREK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

idojaras


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 30)

kissé BORULT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

karambol


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 30)

:wacko: MENTŐk...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 30)

BARKAS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

3 Henger


----------



## laca (2004 Július 30)

KIHAGY futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Gyujtas B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 30)

:rohog Hasznalj GYUFAT :evil :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

:wacko: TŰZOLTÓSÁG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Locsolo :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

kanna...cső...VERS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

irodalom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...ISKOLA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Eretsegi


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 30)

:rohog :rohog Aki erett az meg mindeg nem KOMOJ


----------



## laca (2004 Július 30)

BAJOR IMRE "Kicsi huszár" futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Heti Hetes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...HUMOR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Morbid B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...Nem!!!!...inkább MALACkás... cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Rof-rof


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...baromfiUDVAR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

udvarlas pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...VIRÁGcsokor...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

koszoru h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...FENYŐág...  ...és nem! :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

TUlevel


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...VÉDőoltás...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

vedoNO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...Vagy nem nő és ALACSONY marad...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

torpre- KUKA B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...a fiúk a BÁNYÁBA dolgoznak...


----------



## laca (2004 Július 30)

KÉZCSÓK


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 30)

HÓFEHÉR


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 30)

Héttörp


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 30)

HUPPIKÉK


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 30)

ALSOGATYA


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 30)

ALSOGATYA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

...ket alsogatya utan :rohog :JAGER-also


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 30)

JAEGERMEISTER :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Orvossag


----------



## laca (2004 Július 30)

a bort TISZTÁN a pálinkát piszkosul szeretem :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 30)

IZOLDA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

DEZODOR.. :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

alergia :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

VADKENDER (parlagfu) :angry: vagy amit akartok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

hasis


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

POPSIS meno


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 30)

POPÓ-CICI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Nudi


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Július 30)

A nudiról a "nudel"- TÉSZTA jut eszembe.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

Noki


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

PORI....(kettospontazOfelett)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 30 2004, 03:29 PM
> * PORI....(kettospontazOfelett) *


 Mivan :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 30 2004, 10:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jul 30 2004, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GIGI_@Jul 30 2004, 03:29 PM
> * PORI....(kettospontazOfelett) *


Mivan :blink: [/b][/quote]

Hát ez... :wacko: :blink:

lehet hogy PÖRKÖLT...? :blink:

Az hát...,mert Te nokit írtál...az pedig nokedli... :wacko: :rohog 
Ügyes vagy én! :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

jol szoltal, kedves feher TESTVEREM meno Lyvi cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 30)

UFF! Én szóltam.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

MOKASZIN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Július 30)

...BŐR... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 30)

Szkinhed


----------



## Ditta (2004 Július 31)

KOPASZ pironkodo (nincsen tobbet kopasz fej!!!csak segig ero homlok) bocs! pironkodo de ki kellett irni :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 31)

kiskatona szivar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 31)

HADTÁP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 31)

eteto :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 31)

BAGÓLESŐ szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 31)

SURRANO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 31)

TYÚKSZEM


----------



## GIGI (2004 Július 31)

PAVATOLL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 1)

KALAP


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

1 VADÁSZkalap jutott eszembe............


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

puska


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

NYÚL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

cipo


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 1)

Pálinka!


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 1)

Szilva


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

TANYA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...GÉMESKÚT...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

MAGYARORSZÁG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...nem TÉRKÉP e táj... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

UTAZÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...erről jut eszembe,át kellene "utaznom"...  BICIKLIvel a szomszéd faluba anyukámhoz...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

NYUGALOM (szerintem a biciklizés nagyon nyugtató B) )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 1)

a SZEDUXEN is... h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

Eeegen! De nem EGÉSZSÉGes! <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 1)

Viszont FELSÉGes érzés. :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

Akkor már inkább egy hatalmas JOINT!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 1)

IZÜLET


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

mindjárt lesz izület...  
indulok BEHORDANI a fát futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Derekfalyas


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

WC papir (probald derekfajassal kitorulni) szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

:wacko: Probaltam FELMUNKA


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

Hazmester futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

szivar Szekatura :wacko:


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

Adobevallas h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

inkvizicio :wacko:


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

pedofil :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

KatolikusPAP :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

tökénél FOGVA felakasztás...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

szadizmus


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 1 2004, 07:28 PM
> * tökénél FOGVA felakasztás... *


 :rohog bocsi... :rohog de meg kellett néznem a Laca beírása után,h.jó topicba ugrottam e... pironkodo :wacko: :wacko: :blink: nahát ez tényleg a szóláncos topic... pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 1 2004, 07:29 PM
> * szadizmus *


 
...FÁJDALOM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 1)

VILÁG :iszunk


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

UFO h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

....GABONAKÖRÖK... h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

HÜLYEGYEREKEK :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...Gondolod,hogy ÉJJEL "körbetaposgálják"... :blink: :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Aug 1 2004, 12:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Aug 1 2004, 12:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Aug 1 2004, 07:28 PM
> * tökénél FOGVA felakasztás... *


:rohog bocsi... :rohog de meg kellett néznem a Laca beírása után,h.jó topicba ugrottam e... pironkodo :wacko: :wacko: :blink: nahát ez tényleg a szóláncos topic... pironkodo :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
OFF hát ez a büntetése az 1244 dán törvény szerint a szexuális bűncselekményeknek... :rohog 
BOHÓC
http://kowyduo.fw.hu/ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 1 2004, 01:10 PM
> * ...Gondolod,hogy ÉJJEL "körbetaposgálják"... :blink: :rohog *


 Bizony!  körbetaposgálni- tapsosgálni - HORDÓS KÁPOSZTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 1 2004, 08:12 PM
> * http://kowyduo.fw.hu/ :rohog *


 Laca... :blink: ezmostmicsaknemTe...? :blink: pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...BORS...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

dehogy de majd [email protected] a röhögéstől amikor rátaláltam...
a barátnőmet Katanak hívják :rohog 
hordó akkor BORocska


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

TOKAJI


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

FELKELÉS /mielőtt kérdezné valaki tokaj fejedelmünk birtoka volt /


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...inkább lassan LEFEKVÉS... alszom :rohog :rohog

Köszi a zárójeles kiegészítést...   :meghajolo


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 1)

magyar foci (lefekvesrol jut eszembe)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...hááát,hogy őszinte legyek Pitti,nekem a magyar fociról semmi nem jut eszembe... :wacko:   

de igen mégis csak... régi kedvencem...NYÍL (Nyilasi )


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

ROBIN HOOD


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

OROSZLÁNszivű


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 1)

TEMPLOMOS LOVAGOK


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 1)

MALTA


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

NELSON ADMIRÁLIS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

hadihajo


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

RUM a brit haditengerészet anno adagolta :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...CUKORNÁD... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

palinka


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...mit mondtál...? :wacko: PÁNTLIKA...?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Mondani szabad :blink: pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

akkor mondjuk... :blink: demitmondjunkaszóláncbatovábbcsöcsike...?? :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Masni


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...ADVENTI masni... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Azmiaz :wacko:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 1)

UNNEPELYES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Ravatal? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

Adventi koszorút szoktak készíteni,arra kerűl a masni... :blink:
Karácsony előtt,asszem 4 héttel...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

miazazadventi :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

http://legjobblap.hu/karacsony/dekoracio/koszoru.htm
HEUREKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Akkor nem ravatal  Pedig mar olyan jo volt, azthittem Temetunk


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 1 2004, 10:36 PM
> * miazazadventi :wacko: *


 :rohog :rohog cool tudtam... :evil


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 1 2004, 10:43 PM
> * Akkor nem ravatal  Pedig mar olyan jo volt, azthittem Temetunk  *


 ne csináld már... :rohog :rohog nem csöcsike,ma nem temetünk... :angry: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

En meg mindig tudok <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 1 2004, 10:39 PM
> * HEUREKA *


...ROBOT... :blinkkereső)


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

GOOGLE tudom ajánlani


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...VIZSLA...? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

szimat


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 1)

KUTYUS...
na jó éjt! alszom reggel megyek melózni :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Neked is Laca


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 1 2004, 11:10 PM
> * KUTYUS...
> na jó éjt! alszom reggel megyek melózni :wacko: *


Jó éjt Laca! 


...nekem először egy KERÍTÉSre lenne szükségem...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 1)

Szogesdrot? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 1)

...neeeem...inkább LÉC,fából(remélem nem mondok hülyeséget... :wacko: )


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

ERDO kivagasa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

irtas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 2)

TETÜ h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 2)

BOGARKAM


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 1 2004, 10:03 PM
> * BOGARKAM   *


 KEDVESEM


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

ELETTARS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 2)

...Nagyim mondta mindig...VADHÁZASSÁG :wacko: :wacko: pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

TORVENYTELEN


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 2)

..."lelenc"....ÁRVÁCSKA... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

ARVALANYHAJ B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 2)

...mindig a ballagások idejében mentünk szedni....(talán májusban :blink: )
...VÉDETT NÖVÉNY lett...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

Nekem mindeg KEDVES novenyem volt


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 2)

kedves virág: a MEZEI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Mezei Maria jo SZINESZ volt


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 2)

...a NAPokban hunyt el Illyés Kinga marosvásárhelyi színművész


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

napENERGIA


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

CSERHÁTI ZSUZSA meg jó énekes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

VOLT


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 2)

ÁRAM erősség :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

VOLT AMPERVADÁSZ
jelenleg kanadai szolíd motoros


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

pironkodo Moderator


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 2 2004, 08:30 AM
> * pironkodo Moderator *


 ISTEN :meghajolo futyul :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 2)

MODELÁLLÓ?


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

ha elálló akkor FÜL :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 2)

jó, ha fülBEVALÓja is van pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

> _Originally posted by laca+Aug 2 2004, 08:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Aug 2 2004, 08:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Aug 2 2004, 08:30 AM
> * pironkodo Moderator *


ISTEN :meghajolo futyul :rohog [/b][/quote]
:rohog :meghajolo


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

DALLAM ami ugye fülbemászó futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 2)

dallam, amire TÁNCOLhatnánk...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Tango


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

Tángó? :rohog 
CSŰRDÖNGÖLÖ népitánc :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

uveges? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 2)

...SZÜRKEBARÁT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

debroi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 2)

Badacsony lett volna, de megelőztél. Ehelyett

Hajnali RÉSZEGSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Masnapossag :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

RÓKAKOMA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Ravaszdi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 2)

ADÓCSALÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Az ALLam :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

Minden SZENT-nek a keze magafele hajlik :evil :evil


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

NYARALÓ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 2)

Eksztra MUNKA es amitas hogy pihenes pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 2)

...nyooc ora munka, nyoooc ora pihenes, nyoooc ora SZORAKOZAS...( Beatrice utan szabadon  )


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

ÉLELMES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 2)

...Az elelem BERE... (Hofi kiraly)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

Alamizsna


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 2)

KOLDUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 2)

opera


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 2)

MUNDI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

VILÁG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 3)

HATALMAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

akinek a hat ALMA sok ...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 3)

De talan ket KORTE pont eleg :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

az éjjel kiégett a bejárati ajtóm előtti ÉGŐ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 3)

Csak a TUNGSZTRAM szakadt meg benne :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

...jó lesz nekem a ROMLUX is :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 3)

Lux-usban ROMLOTT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Befot


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

ŐSZi munka


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 3)

CSODASZÉP, ezerszínű természet.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

csodaSZARVAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

rege


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

MONDA


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

KÖMŰVES KELEMEN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 3)

TÓBIÁS és Kelemen


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

dodolle


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 3)

KAJA :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 3)

pironkodo :iszunk PIA :evil :evil eppen most ittam meg egy sort :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 3)

TEGNAP ESTE........ :wacko: Volt névnap, és sok sör sok ouzo stb.... B)


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

kiJÓZANODÁS :iszunk  futyul kiraly pironkodo :blink: :wacko:  szivar ^_^


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Ritka PILLANAT


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

PERC


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

...az ido VASFOGA elrepult felettunk  (kepzavar :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

protezis?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

protezis=harmadik GENERACIO-s fog meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Degeneracio :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

FOGYATEKOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

SZELLEMi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

"szellem jarja be EUROPA-t..."


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Europai kultura


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

TRADICIO-k


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Mult IDO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

JEL-e a "TT"


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

TT-pisztoly NEMET marka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

STIRLIZ (?jolirtam?)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Muller


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

es a TAVASZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Pillanat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

a 4 PANCELOS ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Kutya / Nemet Juhasz/


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 3)

FARKAS?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

A Piroska


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

oks én leszek a VADÁSZ futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Oz


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

:rohog 
BEÁLLÍTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Muvesz


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

AKT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

pironkodo Foto


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

HOBBI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

csocsoreszes


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 3 2004, 03:39 PM
> * csocsoreszes  *


 :blink: Mi? miCSODA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Mit nem ertesz?  Csak gyere kozelebb pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

Ok...MEGYEK...Varj


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

ORGAZMUS futyul


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

pironkodo ELVEZET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

En mar egyszer vartam a doglott galambra azt nem jott , nem varok megyek csocsoreszni. Egy fefinek is lehet hobbyja


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

:blink: Igen...az hobbi? :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

mell méretek:
cici
mell
csöcs
hü bazd meg... szivar 
bocs :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Aha :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

TÁVSZEX :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 3 2004, 03:49 PM
> * mell méretek:
> cici
> mell
> ...


 cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 3 2004, 03:50 PM
> * TÁVSZEX :rohog *


 telefonszamla :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

FELESEG :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Ijesztgetsz? MUMUS


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 3)

MAGAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Nem ERTEM


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 3 2004, 03:57 PM
> * Nem ERTEM *


 sotetseg h34r:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 3)

Voila, nem FÉLsz? Nem a sötétben, hanem a Csöcsitől.


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Aug 3 2004, 04:04 PM
> * Voila, nem FÉLsz? *


 :blink: Mitol?


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

A csocsitol? Szeret engem...nem bantana...Ugye? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Nem gyutt a galamb szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 3)

...küggyed má' nekije,hogy MEGNYUGODJON,mert még kárt tesz magába... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 3)

Nem kuldte :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

Varj...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 3)

...látom a SZEMeiden... :wacko: majd küldi... :angry: :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 3)

KULDOM


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 3)

SZILÁGYI ERZSÉBET levelét megírta...... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 3 2004, 04:51 PM
> * SZILÁGYI ERZSÉBET levelét megírta...... :wacko: :rohog *


 PostaVARJU


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 4)

TOLVAJ


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

SZARKA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 4)

NYELVTÖRŐ


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

JATEK


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 4)

Nem azért nem játszunk többé, mert megöregszünk, hanem azért öregszünk meg, mert többé nem játszunk!
FIATALSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

Bolondsag


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 4)

CSÖRGŐSIPKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

UdvariBOLOND


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

...Bolond Istók - népMESE... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Egyszer VOLT hol nem volt


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

Andersen


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Ezer egy EJSZAKA B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

...CSILLAGOK...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

USTOKOS


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 4)

LÁNGCSÓVA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

Gazpalack


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

...ROBBANÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

demografiai


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 4)

mar megint a SEX... <_<


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 4 2004, 09:40 AM
> * mar megint a SEX... <_<  *


 HIANYzik :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 4)

NINCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

penz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

...BESZÉL...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

kutya UGAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

cool 

...amelyik kutya ugat,az nem HARAP...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 4 2004, 03:44 PM
> * cool
> 
> ...amelyik kutya ugat,az nem HARAP...  *


 vagy IGEN... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

boldogito :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

HAZASSAG? :rohog futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

kerekbe TORES


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 4 2004, 03:50 PM
> * kerekbe TORES *


 Veres...mint a hurka...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Jammmmiiiiiiiiiii DISZNOTOR :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

DisznoSAJT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 4)

....Sajtból van a HOLD... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Mar ossze tapostak!!! LABNYOMOK :evil


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 4)

SZERELMES pár....


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Nem hiszem FIUK voltak :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

:blink: Fiuk vagy LANYOK...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 4)

Regen volt egy film az volt a cime. Fiuk, lanyok KUTYAK futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 4)

Gyerekek,2004-et irunk.Ma már minden lehetséges.

FARKASkutya


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 4)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Aug 4 2004, 04:58 PM
> * Regen volt egy film az volt a cime. Fiuk, lanyok KUTYAK futyul *


 :blink: Nemtom...Nem ISMEREM...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Aug 4 2004, 04:58 PM
> * Gyerekek,2004-et irunk.Ma már minden lehetséges.
> 
> FARKASkutya *


 Ebben igazad van!!!!!! :rohog 
PIROSKA es a farkas


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by voila+Aug 4 2004, 04:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Aug 4 2004, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@Aug 4 2004, 04:58 PM
> * Regen volt egy film az volt a cime. Fiuk, lanyok KUTYAK futyul *


:blink: Nemtom...Nem ISMEREM... [/b][/quote]
Hat akkor ISMERETLEN futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 5)

ANONYMUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 5)

Starter


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...Én szeretném Őt megISMERNI...


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 5)

Amiröl nem tudsz az nem FAJ


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

SZENVEDES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Aug 4 2004, 05:13 PM
> *  SZENVEDES *


 szadizmus


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 5)

Aki arra kepes az mind ELMEBETEG


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

:blink: KORHAZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...NŐVÉR... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

APOL :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...BETAKAR... :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Aug 4 2004, 05:40 PM
> *  APOL :rohog *


 ELTAKAR h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

ez KEDVES :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...mitmondtál...?NEDVES...? :wacko: :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

Hm...nemtom...valamit elirtam volna?


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

Most nem irom le,hogy mi jutott eszembe,mert akkor egy DISZNO lennek...Bocsanat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Aug 5 2004, 12:51 AM
> * Hm...nemtom...valamit elirtam volna?  *


 meno :rohog :rohog 

...ÉHES...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

FARKASehes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...már megint ez a lökött farkas... :wacko: :angry: 
...Farkasokkal TÁNCOLÓ... :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 4 2004, 06:11 PM
> * ...már megint ez a lökött farkas... :wacko: :angry:
> ...Farkasokkal TÁNCOLÓ... :wacko: *


 ELSO EMELET...ez jutott eszembe...az egyik kedvencem volt...regi szepidok...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

KIKI :wub:  ....ÉNEKES...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 4 2004, 06:15 PM
> * KIKI :wub:  ....ÉNEKES... *


 Hm...


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Augusztus 5)

DISZNO - EDES -EHES -FARKASEHES -:MAKKAL ALMODIK!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 5)

Edit  most melyik szavat valasszam? <_< 
akkor az EDES utan legyen az: ANNA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 5)

Karenyina


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 5)

HABORU...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 5)

RÓZSÁK


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 5)

tövis


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

FAJDALOM


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 5)

GYOGYSZER


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 5)

Allergiás kiütés


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 5)

Ha viszked akkor VAKARNI kell :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 5)

Csak AKARni kell!


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 5)

NYÖGÉS a vége


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 5)

Mar megint a SEX :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 5)

...and DRUGS AND ROCK'N ROLL


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 5)

GEPPUSKA-lab


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 5)

...Táncoló fekete LAKKCIPŐK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 5)

CSUSZKAL


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 5)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 5 2004, 12:56 PM
> * ...Táncoló fekete LAKKCIPŐK...  *


 a druszám egyik slágere...
JÉG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 5)

KEKszinu szemek


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 6)

Van egy ismerősöm, akinek ESZMÉLETLENül szép kék a szeme...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Alkoholos ALLAPOT


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 6)

ROSSZULLÉT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Hanyinger :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 6)

KIRAKODÓVÁSÁR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

BAZAR (imadom  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

dolarbolt


----------



## Vendég_GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

BUCSU


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 6)

KÖRHINTA


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

VIDAMPARK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...ÓRIÁSkerék...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

HATALMAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...NAPRENDSZER...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

TEJUT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...TÚRÓ... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

GOMOLYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

TurosTESZTA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 6)

Hazi fustolt SZALONA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

gyomorrontas :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

ROKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Bunda


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

...nini! egy ugralo kavics!  
VUK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

VESEkavics :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

ZUZA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

orloGYOMOR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

VASSZöG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

szogfugveny B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

ha van fuggveny, miert nincs LOGvany? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Az is van  Fuggo on


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

FUGGOSEG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Jezus Maria :blink: Denever


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

BATMAN? h34r: de hol? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Barlang :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

HASADEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Tordai? Veled elvezet jatszani


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

ez nem a Terike  ....
RIANAS?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...BALATON...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...balaton...nyar...SZERELEM... :wub:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 6)

JOESTET...nyar...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

MARGITSZIGET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 6)

SZOKOKUT


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...Park...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...Fűre lépni TILOS!...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

tilosRADIO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...ZENE... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...TANC...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 6)

DAL


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...MADAR...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 6)

KAKUKK futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 6)

kakukkos ORA


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...oraREND...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...LÉLEK...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...VIHAROS... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...SZÉL...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...HIDEG...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...TÉL...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

:wacko: FAZOM...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 6)

befütök


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...CSERÉPKÁLYHA...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 6 2004, 03:20 PM
> * befütök  *


  lecci...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by voila+Aug 6 2004, 10:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Aug 6 2004, 10:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Aug 6 2004, 03:20 PM
> * befütök  *


 lecci... [/b][/quote]
... :wacko: ezzel nem tudok mit kezdeni... :wacko: :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Aug 6 2004, 03:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Aug 6 2004, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... :wacko: ezzel nem tudok mit kezdeni... :wacko: :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
...ALOM...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...az lehetne...RÉMálom is... :wacko:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...HORROR...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

A bárányok HALLGATnak... :wacko: jobb nem jutott eszembe...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...csend...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 6)

...ÉJSZAKA...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...FORROSAG...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 6)

TESTEK


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...OLELES...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 6)

.....SIMOGATAS.......


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 6)

...CSOK...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...GALAMBPÁR... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...TOJAS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Ne má'...éhes leszek...RÁNTOTTA...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 05:08 PM
> * Ne má'...éhes leszek...RÁNTOTTA...  *


 :blink: En galamb tojasra gondoltam...  akkor legyen...HAGYMA... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by voila+Aug 7 2004, 12:10 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (voila @ Aug 7 2004, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 05:08 PM
> * Ne má'...éhes leszek...RÁNTOTTA...  *


:blink: En galamb tojasra gondoltam...  akkor legyen...HAGYMA... :rohog [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog Tojás...tojás... :wacko: 

....CSÍP....


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...paprika... :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Reggel LECSÓT készítettem....


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 05:34 PM
> * Reggel LECSÓT készítettem....   *


 :angry: most MERGES vagyok...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...GOMBA...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

:blink: Erdo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...FAVÁGÓ... :blink:


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...ERDESZ...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...Tetszenek az EGYENRUHÁSok...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...RENDOR...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...Tegnap előzött meg egy MOTOROS rendőr...  azt hittem belehajtok az árokba... :wub: Ez a nyári szerkójuk nagyon jóóóó...  is...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

csocsi :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 7)

offtopic Azt hittem, csak én vadulok az egyenruhától.... pironkodo offtopic vége


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Aug 7 2004, 01:10 AM
> * offtopic Azt hittem, csak én vadulok az egyenruhától.... pironkodo offtopic vége *


 Tőlem jobban senki nem...  pironkodo 
A férjem ht.katona volt,most határőr ...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Aug 6 2004, 06:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Aug 6 2004, 06:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Sz.Szonja_@Aug 7 2004, 01:10 AM
> * offtopic Azt hittem, csak én vadulok az egyenruhától.... pironkodo offtopic vége *


Tőlem jobban senki nem...  pironkodo 
A férjem ht.katona volt,most határőr ...  [/b][/quote]
meno meno meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Ne örülj...inkább mondj egy szót... :wacko: :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

VALOSAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...az ÉLET...ja igen, a papám pedig sokáig volt rendőr...  hallod Szonja... ?


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...JATEK...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...TÁRSAS vagy KIDOBÓS...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

:angry: KIDOBOS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...BŐRÖND...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 06:49 PM
> * ...BŐRÖND...  *


 :blink:
...UTAZAS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Legyen akkor ...REPÜLŐ...  Tényleg... vasárnap repülőnap lesz Miskolcon...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...FELHOK...  Imadom nezni a felhoket...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Barany


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...HALLGATAS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Arany


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...ALASZKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

hideg


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...HÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Kristaly


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...SZÉP... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 07:32 PM
> * ...SZÉP... pironkodo *


 ...SZORNYETEG...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...MESE...


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 7)

...Este...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 6 2004, 06:40 PM
> * ...az ÉLET...ja igen, a papám pedig sokáig volt rendőr...  hallod Szonja... ? *


 Akkor van egy pár egyenruhás a családban. Nekem Apum testvére volt (vagy talán még mindig) hivatásos katona, de nem emléxem, hogy mutatott egyenruhában. Aztán volt a családban több tűzoltó is, most egy rendőr....szóval, mi is el voltunk egyenruhásokkal eresztve. Ja, és a börtönben dolgoztam, na ott aztán volt bőven... Na, offtopic vége


Topictémánál maradva, most keltem fel, totál KÓMA vagyok, és nagyon messze van még az este.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Intenziv osztaly


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 7)

Intenzív osztály üzenetrögzítője: Kérjük a sípszó ELŐTT hagyjon üzenetet. futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Hatyudal


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 7)

Az utolso SOHAJ <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Tavozo lelek szivar


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 7)

SZELLEM jaras meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...ANGYAL...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 7)

GLORIA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Gloria Estefan...KUBA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

szivar szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...az nagyon EGÉSZSÉGTELEN,mint a cigi... :wacko: :angry:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

én azért is Kubára reagálok! :rohog 
Fidel Castro legrövidebb könyve:
néhány perces BESZÉDeim :rohog
csak röviden... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 7)

BLA-BLA-BLA... <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

HAZUGSÁGOK


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 7)

Fele sem Igaz


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

HANGSZÓRÓ futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Igaz TORTENET


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

VERS


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 7)

petofi


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

12 PONT


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 7)

Talpra magyar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Haza


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

KÉNYELEM


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 7)

Karosszek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

Akkor inkább KANAPÉ...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

ALVÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...erről jut eszembe...Laca Te HORKOLSZ...? :blink: :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

:rohog :rohog :rohog 
nem SZOKTAM pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Szokas hatalom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 7)

...Na ná...REND a lelke mindennek...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

REND-OR


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 7)

ZÖLDSÉGES :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Maszek


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

bódéban meggazdagodni?
ÁLOM futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

a bilibe LÓGÓ kéz klasszikus esete :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

FŰ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 8)

PAZSIT futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

FOCI :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Lincseles


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Jo ebedhez szol a NOTA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 8)

..."notas kedvu volt az APAM..." B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Emlek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...MACSKÁK...(Barbra Streisand)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 8)

KANDUROK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...azok mindig CSAVAROGNAK... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

CICÁK pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...EGÉRFOGÓ.... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

csapda


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...22-es...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Heller


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

... :blink: HÁBORÚ...(nem jutott semmi eszembe...) :wacko: szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Es BEKE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...TOLSZTOJ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Iro


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

DVD író futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

computer


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

én lenni hozzá LAIKUS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

En sem ERTENI


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

TUDATLANSÁG futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 8)

Neha ELONY :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...VERSENY...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

BAJNOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 8)

...BOKSZ... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 8)

kiütés... szivar


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 8)

Ha az arcon akkor nem jo BIBIRCSOK :evil


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 9)

CSERHALMI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

MIRIGY - (Argyelus es Tunder Ilona-ban Gobbi Hilda. kiraly..szegeny)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Nyirok :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 9)

:wacko: FODRÁSZ :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 9)

hajSZOBOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 9)

MOZDULATLAN B)


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 9)

LAZITANI! Próbálj meg lazítani!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Hofi Geza


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

(H)OFELIA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Orulesi JELENET


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 9)

...ek egy HÁZASSÁGból... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 9 2004, 10:14 AM
> * ...ek egy HÁZASSÁGból... pironkodo *


 Hazassag=Kelepce :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

CSAPDA :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 9)

...stromfolom...BÖRTÖN... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

zartosztaly B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

DILIHAZ :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 9)

OTTHON, édes otthon. Soxor nálunk nagyobb az őrület, mint egy diliházban


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Otthonka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

Nylprint-bol keszult, elolgombos... viragmintas...ANYUKAM


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 9)

tisztelet, SZERETET :meghajolo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 9)

Mama-ILLAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Parfium alergia :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 9)

Vagy talan ELLENSZENV


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Anyos szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 9)

...Kedves ROKON...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Tied lehet :wacko: Magany


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 9)

Köszi.... :wacko: 
....használd ki...ALKALOM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 9)

Szuli a tolvajt


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

...SZARKA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Madar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

... a VERéB is


----------



## Vendég_kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 10)

KABOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Voros B)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 10)

MÁJUS :iszunk


----------



## Vendég_kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 10)

CSEPEL


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

GANZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 10)

MOZDONY futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

FUTO


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

ÖTTUSA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

loveszet


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

ÉLES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

sarok


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

prosti :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

KMK (KOZVESZELYES Munkakerules)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

30 nap automatikus ELZARAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

KOTER B)


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

KŐBÁNYA-AUTÓPÁLYA-POLITIKA
lehet választani :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

politika-->... PONTIUS PILATUS...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

JUDÁS :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

a ...13. APOSTOL <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Apostol EGYUTTES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Apostol EGYUTTES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

...mondja Maga mindent ketszer mond? ..ketszer mond?   
SCAMPOLO (egyuttes)


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 10)

DUPLA élvezet futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

...nem értem én ezt Laca... :wacko: nekem mé' a KÁVÉ jut ilyenkor az eszembe... :blink: :blink: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

+3 CUKOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

...akkor az jó ÉDES lesz... :wacko: cool ...én is annyival...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Edes ELET


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

FELLINI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

...ORSZÁGÚTON...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 10)

Julietta Massima... cool 
BOHOC


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

:meghajolo :meghajolo 

..."Van mááásik..." CIRKUSZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 10)

Csaladi BALHE :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 10)

ajaj... :wacko: már megint BUNYÓ... :wacko: vagy ORDIBÁLÁS... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 11)

a bunyó után pihentető a GYORS numera


----------



## rókalány (2004 Augusztus 11)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 11 2004, 06:51 AM
> * a bunyó után pihentető a GYORS numera  *


 És azonnal utána az ALVÁS, mi? <_<


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 11)

"Álmodtam egy világot magamnak...l"


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

Bocs, cini voltam


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 11)

> *Álmodtam egy világot magamnak...l*



Dolgozom erte, hogy megvalosuljon


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 11)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Aug 11 2004, 02:52 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ Aug 11 2004, 02:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Aug 11 2004, 06:51 AM
> * a bunyó után pihentető a GYORS numera  *


És azonnal utána az ALVÁS, mi? <_< [/b][/quote]
á nem ennyi izgalom után nem lehet aludni... alszom  
levezetés képpen, egy alapos teljesen kimerítő FERGETEGES szeretkezés futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Augusztus 11)

Erről a fergeteges szórol a főnököm jut eszembe... nem tud magyarul, de annyi sok mindent ért már, hogy ha lassan, és egyszerű szavakkal beszélsz hozzá, megérti. De van egy pont, ahol ha az ember túl gyorsan beszél, vagy valami ismeretlen szót hall, akkor elveszíti a fonalat. Ha valakivel magyarul beszélek, és ő ott van, ha látom, hogy figyel, és nem akarom, hogy értse, bedobok valami ilyen komplikáltabb szót, és azonnal látom rajta, hogy kész, elveszett. Például azt szoktam mondani, hogy furfangos, vagy 
LEPEDŐAKROBATIKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 11)

:rohog :rohog Kellemes KALORIA felhasznalas :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 11)

a KOCKAcukor el van vetve


----------



## rókalány (2004 Augusztus 11)

A kocka kell, a cukor nem, ÜRES kalóriákat tartalmaz.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 11)

KONG, annyira üres.


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

KING KONG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

Majom


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

utánzás


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

Parodia


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

BANÁNHÉJ (Ez egy műsor címe, Bagi Iván - Nacsa Olivér páros) Az itthoniak biztos ismerik.


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

... és valószínűleg az otthoniak is...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

Bananhej= huladek


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 11)

Szelektív hulladékgyűjtés


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

Kek doboz


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 11)

Miért PONT kék...? :blink: :blink: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

Torontoban a szemetet amit szetvalogattal kek muanyag dobozokba kell kitenni a haz ele, A dobozokat a varos adja


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 11)

:blink: :blink: cool


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 11)

kék TABLETTA futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 11)

fogamzasgatlo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Van hogy csak ILLUZIO pironkodo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 11)

Az egész ÉLET csak egy illúzió. <_<


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Ember kuzdj es bizva BIZZAL B)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 11)

ÉRDEMES?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

MŰVÉSZ? :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Elet?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

BOHÉMélet meno :iszunk szivar :rohog :meghajolo h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Vigjatek


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

VÉGJÁTÉK...no megyek aludni...jóccakát


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

sakk-matt Joejt


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 12)

PATT HELYZET


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 12)

tanácstalanság


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 12)

Akkor az AGY megalt futyul


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 12)

TEKERVÉNYES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

Möbius--SZALAG 
(Szonja, szep az avatarod cool )


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 12)

Lehetne csinalni belole egy negy MASNIT :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

COPF...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

KISLÁNY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

ZONGORA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

verseny


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 12)

versenySZELLEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Kisertetkastely


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

SZELLEMVÁR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

HOMOKbol? :blink:


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 12)

NYOMOK a homokban


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 12)

Szeretném a homokórát MEGÁLLÍTANI...

(Gigi, köszi  )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

Csak pereg, PEREG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 12)

Akkor nem szeretném megállítani, ha lemaradtam 

Ha nyomok, akkor LIFT, de lehetne Sherlock is


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

IDO.. <_<
(CINI  valszeg a Fooldalon jelentkezel be, s igy vendegkent ir ki teged a Forum oldalon... jelentkezz itt is be  )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 12)

Pereg? Az első szerelmem Peregi volt pironkodo Ah, TÖRTÉNELEM

és fogadjunk, hogy megint lemaradtam


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

ROHANÁS



> *és fogadjunk, hogy megint lemaradtam *


vagy én


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

CSIGA-biga... (otthon van egy edes OMV-benzinkut reklam asszem... amikor a csiga rohan, es lobognak a szemei :rohog meno :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Ha benez a konektorba akkor zarlat szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

konektor? az uccso?
akkor....MEGRAZZA, mint Krisztus a vargat


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Augusztus 12)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 12 2004, 07:06 AM
> *IDO.. <_<
> (CINI  valszeg a Fooldalon jelentkezel be, s igy vendegkent ir ki teged a Forum oldalon... jelentkezz itt is be  )
> 
> ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

szia Cini  
akkor kiragadom a '"rofiket"... s legyen a:
3 KISMALAC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

Forró vizet a KOPASZra !!!!!!!!!!! :evil :evil :evil


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

...te gonosz :rohog 
...kopasz?...."Rakosi Matyas-PAJTAS" :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

ELŐRE !


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 12)

...mint a mokus, fenn a fan, az UTTORO oly vidam :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

szép piros NYAKKENDŐ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 12)

Mostanában olyan EXTRÉM (mondhatni: ronda) nyakkendőket látni amúgy normális, csinos pasikon, hogy kiábrándító. :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

REALITY SHOW (extrém)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

orulet :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

ZÁRT osztály


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Kenyszer zubbony


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

HÁTUL GOMBOLÓS


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 12)

TISZTA lelkű


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Pap :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 12)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 12 2004, 01:15 PM
> * Pap :wacko: *


 ezzel VITATKOZNÉK... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

vita MUSOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 12)

PANKRÁCIÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

szindarab :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 12)

Milyen színű darab?  Talán KÉK?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 12)

SZEMFESTEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 13)

bocsi... :wacko: de nekem erről a MONOKLI jut eszembe... :wacko: pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

pofozkodas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 13)

...érv ERŐből...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

eroszak :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

HÁBORÚ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

1514 :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Aug 12 2004, 09:23 PM
> * Dózsa György
> 
> 1521 *


 ezt a dátumot nem értem  
akkor legyen 1222 ARANY bulla


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 13)

Arany JÁNOS


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 13)

János-hegyi kilátó


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 13)

LELÁTÓ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 13)

Mindenki csak KUKUCSKAL pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 13)

Kukucsi, Csipike a törpe, RézKILINCS - Fodor Sándor mesealakjai


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

... mi a MANO?...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 13)

...talán BOSZORKA? :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

... de ha kicsit oregecske, akkor mar inkabb BANYA


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 13)

seprűnyél


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

...itt mar megjelentek az uzletekben a Halloween-cuccok...kiraly  
...akkor VARAZSPALCA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Tunder


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 13)

Gyerek MESE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Boszorkany


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Rusnya beka h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Az a rokonom, az ARANYHAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

Tátog (milyen rokonsági viszony van köztetek?)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

Levegőt! :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

LEGYEZO-t kersz?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Aug 13 2004, 06:52 AM
> * Tátog (milyen rokonsági viszony van köztetek?) *


 Ebihal- hal, En a farkam nem uszasra hasznalom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Aug 13 2004, 07:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Aug 13 2004, 07:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Aug 13 2004, 06:52 AM
> * Tátog  (milyen rokonsági viszony van köztetek?) *


Ebihal- hal, En a farkam nem uszasra hasznalom  [/b][/quote]
Nem is CSAPKODSZ vele? pironkodo pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

oke Csocsi, de a Legyezo utan a farkad jon, akkor rakerdezhetek? =Te legyezesre hasznalod a farkad?... :blink:   
oke, KALAPACS (Fagyis utan)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

A fiatalos VIRTUS mar a multe


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

nem tudom en ezt mar kovetni :blink: :wacko: 
ezt a TEMPERAMENTUM-ot... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 13 2004, 07:24 AM
> * oke Csocsi, de a Legyezo utan a farkad jon, akkor rakerdezhetek? =Te legyezesre hasznalod a farkad?... :blink:
> oke, KALAPACS (Fagyis utan) *


 Az idei nyar nem olyan meleg


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 13 2004, 07:26 AM
> * nem tudom en ezt mar kovetni :blink: :wacko:
> ezt a TEMPERAMENTUM-ot... <_< *


 Spanyol TANC


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

...BRAZIL-( emlexel talan Csocsi a Latyinak arra a filmjere, amiben egy brazil ozvegynot jatszik?.... 1 szoknya 1 nadrag..talan a cime?.... de rohadt jo volt meno 
...s ez meg a "Van aki forron szereti" film elotti...)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Emlekszem ra, nagyon szerettem . a Kis Latyi a kozelebe sem jott


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

...a lanyok, a lanyok, a lanyok ANGYALOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Aha Lanyokbol lesznek az ANYOSOK :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

PORHANYOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

BEEFSTAKE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

SNAKE-cake


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

CSÖRÖGEFÁNK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

tegnap megfoztem Elso Kanadai SZILVALEKVAR-om meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 13 2004, 07:54 AM
> * tegnap megfoztem Elso Kanadai SZILVALEKVAR-om meno *


 cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 13 2004, 02:54 PM
> * tegnap megfoztem Elso Kanadai SZILVALEKVAR-om meno *


 Ügyi vagy...  cool 

....Ki ismeri...DERELYE...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

meno (JELBESZED az eletunk....)?
(nem csak ismerem, de van is derelyevagom!)bebebe :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 13 2004, 07:57 AM
> * meno (JELBESZED az eletunk....)? *


JELSZAVAK (a la Koncz Zsuzsi)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

KozepsoUJJ h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 13 2004, 08:00 AM
> * KozepsoUJJ h34r: *


 no már megint keresztbe integettél azzal a középső ujjaddal.
TRÁGÁR !!!! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Bocsi, GYEREKSZOBA pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

HÁTRÁNYOS helyzet


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

ALKOHOLIZMUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Zules


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

zulles?....te RONGYOS ELET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 13)

PROLETÁR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

DIKTATURA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Ideologiai CSOD


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

CSöD-öRBöL --- VöDöRBE,  :rohog ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Kelepce


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

INDIANA DZSONSZI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Karikas Ostor


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 13)

BUSULO juhasz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Vendeglo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 13)

...ASZTALFOGLALÁS...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 13)

PINCÉR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 13)

SZAMLA :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 14)

Ha MEGERDEMLI :evil


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 14)

számla=fogyasztás+DÁTUM :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

HATARIDO.... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

? :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 14)

JÓSZIVŰ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

... ez olyan, mint egy BONCOLAS :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

Robin Cook B) orvosi KRIMI-jei...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

DONOR... h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

ADOK-KAPOK


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 14)

én rosszmájú? futyul :rohog 
CSÓK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 14)

CSÜCSÖRIT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 14)

:wacko: :wacko: ha nem csók,akkor.... FÜTYÜL...


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 15)

futyul SÍP


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 15)

Hivja a juhasz KUTYAT B)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 15)

Nyájasság > KÉPMUTATÁS :blink:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 15)

Nem egészen erre gondoltam  , viszont jót nevettem.

KÉP


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 15)

Anno az ELSŐ EMELETnek volt egy ilyen száma.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 15)

Jó sokat lehet GYALOGolni, amikor elromlik :angry:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 15)

Ha lóval lovagolunk, akkor a kocával kocogunk? Vagy KACAGUNK? Vagy mi van?


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 15)

Itt a PIROS hol a PIROS? :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 15)

Tovabb menni innen TILOS :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 15)

Pont azért mert tilos,azért CSABITO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 15)

SALOME


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 15)

SALETROM???? :evil


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 15)

CSEREPKALYHA


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 16)

Salome-BOSZORKÁNY :rohog 
kapcsolódik a kályhához is... lásd máglyaRAKÁS :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 16)

SEPRUNYEL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

kemenyfa


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 16)

TUZREVALO :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

Budos kolok :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 16)

Hem budos csak CSINTALAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

Nincsen neki csinja? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 16)

Nincs mert nem csinai illetve KINAI :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Aug 16 2004, 06:13 AM
> * Nincs mert nem csinai illetve KINAI :rohog *


 Sarkany B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 16)

Majdnem minden ANYOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

Hetfeju? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 16)

Nem csak MEDUZA pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 16)

Csip? B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 16)

...SZUNYOG... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 16)

(szunyog)CSöDör(=gizdamanus)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 16 2004, 05:21 PM
> * (szunyog)CSöDör(=gizdamanus)  *


 :wacko: :wacko: mi???


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

oke: szunyogcsodornek neveztuk anno, azt a pasit, aki vekonyhosszu testalkatu volt, vagyis gizda...
akkor legyen inkabb a csodor utan:
VöDöR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Homokozo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

langyos


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 17)

szeretem a sajat nemem ?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

van aki az en IGEN-nemet szereti


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Boldogito


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 17)

BOLTOGTALAN


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

HOLTOMIGLAN


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

csakigymagamban? <_< 
HOLTODIGLAN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 17)

ASO


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 17)

SIR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 17)

ZOKOG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

KESO banat, eb gondolat <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 17)

messze meg a *HAJNAL*
harom ora husz
elkerul az alom
agyam visszahuz


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

PIRKADAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 17)

MONET, Claude


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

nekem Magritte isssss....kiraly


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 17)

....MÚZEUM...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

a magyar muzeum oldalon nem talalni meg Vasarely obudai muzeumat...
<_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 17)

...HIÁNYOSSÁG... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

hol itt a MEGBECSULES?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 17)

RESPEKT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

RETEK :wacko: :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 17)

SzAPPAN :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 17)

zuhanyzas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 17)

TUS


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 18)

VIVAS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 18)

ARANY!!! meno meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 18)

ide nekem.... meg az OROSZLAN-t is


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 18)

Mindent Bele !


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 18)

jol latom? ....  
nekem SZURKOLSZ?  
kocce


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 18)

Persze neked is szurkolok Gigi  De miben szurkoljak ?
De most legfokeppen a magyaroknak az O L Y M P I A -n meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 18)

ZEUS meno


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

Meg a fia PARIZS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Eifeltorony


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

TURISTAK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Turista-SZALAMI :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

A TELI szalami sem rossz meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

HavasTAJ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

Szep rola FENYKEPET csinalni futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Akt? futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

Nem FELRUHAZVA , :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Az ALLAMIaruhazbol?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

Nem privat uzletbol ott jobb a MINOSEG figyelem! cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

A minoseg es a menyiseg forditottan ARANYOS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

FORRO aranyba martottak??? :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Mi ez? KIVANSAG musor? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

:rohog :rohog Ngyon is messze a VALOSAGtol


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Valosag= delibab? :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 18)

HORTOBAGY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Gemeskut


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 18)

SZURKE gulya


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 18)

9 LYUK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 18)

DELIBAB


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 18)

5 találat a LOTTÓN futyul :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 18)

...és akkor a kezed a BILIbe lógott... :wacko: :wacko:  :evil


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 18)

'TATIBOGYO"


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 18)

ÉBREDÉS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

tragya


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 18)

TEHÉN


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 18)

BIO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

mosopor


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 18)

:wacko: ...VASALÁS... :wacko: :angry:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 19)

Vasaljon a FENE !! Erre van a szaritogep


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 19)

feneGYEREK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

GYERMEKLANCFU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

gaz h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

LUFTBALLON


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

bohoc


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

KRUMPLIORR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

pinocio


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

MESE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 19)

HABBAL


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

GESZTENYEPURE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

tejszinhabos GILISZTA :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 19)

GILISZTAPÜRÉ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

maszat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

PACA


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 19)

Pacák


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

MALAC


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 19)

PECSENYE futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

Kacsa


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

VADASZAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

Allatvedok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

DELFIN-show <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 19)

horgaszat


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

kukac


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

OSZTODAS


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

EGYESULES(KOZOSULES)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

a PARTOK azok egyesulnek?  vagy kozos-ulnek?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

haaaaat........tulajdonkeppen folyton b.szogatjak egymast.
Akkor legyen KOZOS ULES.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

ha kozosen ulnek, akkor egyutt is allnak  
akkor EGYUTTALLAS is van <_<


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

Huhuuu az nem mindig SZERENCSES.Foleg ha a jupiter a marssal all egyutt.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

Fortuna-SZEKERE


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

GAZDAGSAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

LELEK


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 19)

TUKOR


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 19)

...es a VALOSAG h34r: ...


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 19)

ÖNKRITIKA


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 19)

Hm...voila betolakodott....  

én a tükörre válaszoltam....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

(MEA CULPA....) Vétek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

Mea culpazas, a SITTen B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

Monte Cristo..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

VARborton


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 20)

regi VARKLUB (Szentharomsag ter ) ki emlekszik?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

en emlexem! ingyen bemenet minden csajnak, es az APOSTOL cool ... jol emlexem? :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 20)

Igeeen!! Nagyon jol emlekszel, a KEREKPEREC jatszott meg a Kati nelkul, es egy Nautilus nevu zenekar. A legszebb evek voltak! meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

Az Apostol a Matyas templomban predikalt


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

imadtam rokizni meno 
utana meg spuri a Nyugatiba az uccso vonathoz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 07:10 PM
> * imadtam rokizni meno
> utana meg spuri a Nyugatiba az uccso vonathoz  *


 En is nagyon szerettem a rokit


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

tucc, Csocsi? :wacko: tucc??? cool 
es SZAMBA-zni?


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 20)

rokizni === ez a rockandroll-t jelenti ??? Nekem a tancrol a Diszko jut eszembe


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 20)

:blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

...es kinek jut eszebe a LANG Muvhaz? (Hungaria)


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 20)

rokizni === ez a rockandroll-t jelenti ??? Nekem a tancrol a Diszko jut eszembe


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 07:15 PM
> * tucc, Csocsi? :wacko: tucc??? cool
> es SZAMBA-zni? *


 :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

kedves Guest h34r: , maga mindent ketszermond?..ketszermond?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 07:18 PM
> * ...es kinek jut eszebe a LANG Muvhaz? (Hungaria) *


 Ott notem fol Rozsnyai utca 3  Fiatal koromban tanctanar is voltam


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec+Aug 19 2004, 07:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kerekperec @ Aug 19 2004, 07:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 07:15 PM
> * tucc, Csocsi? :wacko: tucc??? cool
> es SZAMBA-zni? *


:blink: [/b][/quote]
Tudok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

VasasKOCSMA, Goldbergernek a Textilmintagyartoja mellette...  meno 
Csocsi, haverjaid nem voltak a Teve utcaban?


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 20)

ROCK-klub


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 08:06 PM
> * VasasKOCSMA, Goldbergernek a Textilmintagyartoja mellette...  meno
> Csocsi, haverjaid nem voltak a Teve utcaban? *


 De, mind ott voltak, becsukva :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Aug 20 2004, 01:45 AM
> * ROCK-klub *


 Kobanya


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 20)

ARANYbanya :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2004 Augusztus 20)

...aranyEMBER...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

Esetleg a NYULAKe?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 20)

szabadteri MOZI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

gyermekaldas :wacko:


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 20)

Isten örizz! szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 20)

Egyetertes


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 21)

Kozos nevezo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

:wacko: MATEK... :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 21)

FUGGVENY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

...mindig is utáltam a matekot... :wacko: :angry: most is... :evil :rohog 

....ÉGÉS...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Aug 21 2004, 01:18 AM
> * Én is! <_<
> Érettségi..minden ötös, matek kettes...Kis segitséggel. :rohog pironkodo
> 
> *


 :rohog :rohog cool ..."szintén zenész" :wacko: 

...EGYENRUHA...  futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

futyul pironkodo ajjajj...merre is van...??? :wacko: 

...NAGYÍTÓ...a kereséshez... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Dioptria :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Uvegszem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

fuveszkert


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 21)

Pal utcai fiuk


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 21)

Timor és csapata? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Bolondsag


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Regi szep IDOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Konc Zsuzsa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Vetelkedo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Hangszoro :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

EGRI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Egri volt, de nem a BIKAver


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Az is csak egy ALLAT B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Nagy Imre POLITIKUS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

....ÁLLAMférfi...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Cromwel


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

...Anglia... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 21)

Sziget


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 21)

...IF...  Dantes...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Az mi az? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Monte Cristo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Nem vagyok en olyan hulye


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 22)

ALCATRAZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Terry Sawalas  Remelem jol irtam :wacko:


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 22)

...NYALÓKA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

szkinhed


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Gyulolet


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

IMADAT  cupp


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

pironkodo Neked is. Szegyelloseg


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

ki a szegyenlos itten?   
PARAZNA!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

grupensex pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

???  :blink: ammicsodacsocsi? :wacko: 
TIZPARANCSOLAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Torvenykonyv B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

KOTABLA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Mozes


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 21 2004, 06:49 PM
> * Terry Sawalas  Remelem jol irtam :wacko: *


 Tely Savalas?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Az, koszi


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 22 2004, 03:18 PM
> * Mozes *


 ...EGYIPTOM...


----------



## Vendég_voila (2004 Augusztus 22)

...FARAO...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Piramis


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

...HOMOK:..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

vihar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

...ÉJJEL az volt itt... :wacko: pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

MENEDEK...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

menedékház....TURISTA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

SZAKOSZTALY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

...VERSENYek...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

OLYMPIA.....tra-tra-ta-tam.... meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Istenno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

..khm.. mint eeen?   
SZERENYSEG-em futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

Aha :meghajolo :rohog Hany EVes lehet? Mint te?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

ja.. kabe  tobb ezer eves  MITOLOGIA-i alak.. :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 22)

GOROG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

...ARIADNÉ...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

Labirintus


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...SZÖRNYETEG... :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

MINOTAUR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 23)

PAFF


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

a SARKANY :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Aug 23 2004, 12:53 AM
> * Melyik együttes? Elfelejtettem,pedig nagyon szeretem ezt a számot.  *


100 Folk Celsius... pironkodo




...KIRÁLYFI...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Paff a buvos sarkany


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

A het torperol


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Szorakoztato ipar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...BIZTONSÁGIŐR... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Kevin Costner


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

:wub:  

...FARKAS...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

Kabare


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

Psota Iren


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Tango


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Rozsa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Elmebeteg


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...ÁLLAPOT...és lehet,hogy nem is olyan rossz... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Bamba VIGYOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...CSÍÍZZZZZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Harshegy


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

gumiszoba


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

borton h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...BILINCS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

es MOSOLY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

hűhaa... :wacko: PAUL NEWMAN...???? :wacko: lehet,hogy nagy hüjjeség... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Az


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

Ügyes vagy ÉN...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Szemely nevmas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

Jó MEMÓRIA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Haza talalok :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...az a LÉNYEG...  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

A lenyeg nem mindig LATSZIK tisztan


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

...nem mindenki GONDOLATolvasó... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Sokat segit az EMBERismeret


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

a legszebb emberi tulajdonság az ŐSZINTESÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Az oszinteseg sokszor OL. A kegyes hazugsag megbocsathato


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

Nem szeretem ezt a SZÓt...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

A szo veszelyes FEGYVER


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

HABORU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 23)

Es Beke


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 23)

gyilkos HOSSZÚ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

de ERDEMES elolvasni


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 23)

érdemes MŰVÉSZ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 23)

KERAMIA muvesz


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 23)

FINDZSA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 23)

oke, szabad a gazda? akkor: CSESZE


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 24)

csészealj = UFO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 24)




----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 24)

ZÖLDFÜLŰ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 24)

Eretlen


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 24)

Kamasz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 24)

...PATTANÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 24)

Rendszertelen nemiELET pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 24)

:wacko: :wacko: :rohog 

...RÖVID...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 24)

MertekEGYSEG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 24)

...egységben az ERŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 24)

eroMUVESZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 24)

...LÉLEK...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 24)

VANDORLAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

Nomad


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 25)

...SÁTORTÁBOR... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

VandorCIRKUSZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 25)

...Kérsz egy pofont vagy megverekedsz érte?... :rohog :rohog 


...na jó ne ezt...inkább legyen BOHÓC....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

PIEROT a SZOMORU-szerelmes bohoc


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 25)

SZAMOCA a bohoc


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

Kokojszi es bobojsza


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

RUMCAJSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

Blanka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

Panka, asszem <_<  
Anna Frank NAPLO-ja...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

BOBEBABA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

MORZSA kutya


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

Frakk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

Karoly bacsi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

imadok magamnak vegszavazni <_< 
IRMA NENI


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 25)

MICI NENI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 25)

Ne ni Mici KECSKE :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 25)

kecskeGIDÓ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 25)

VIZIDIO  (sulyom)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 26)

ARIEL, a kis hableany


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 26)

milyen jó, hogy nem a MOSÓPORra gondoltál!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Aug 26 2004, 08:30 AM
> * milyen jó, hogy nem a MOSÓPORra gondoltál!  *


 Á, az semmi, én ismerek egy kisfiút, akit Arielnek hívnak!....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 26)

( Hat akkor most mit folytassak?)Na jo , legyen SZULO aki a nevet valassza meno


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 26)

KERESZTSZÜLŐ nem lehet?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 27)

De igen de ahoz kell KERESZT-telo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)

Artista< Krisztus>


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 27)

KONTOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)

Barsony


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 27)

BIBOR PIROS futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 27)

BLACK VELVET meno keves VISZKI iszom meg, de a Csivasz Regal mellett ez az egyik.... :wacko:


----------



## cini (2004 Augusztus 27)

BÁRSONYOS bőr


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)

Fiatalsag :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)

csipa :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 27)

...meg karikák a SZEM alatt...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 28)

Fel kell venni szem UVEGet pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 28)

erre talaltak ki a KONTAKTLENCSE-t.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 28)

FULL CONTACT :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 28)

Testkozel


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 29)

AGYMOSAS :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 29)

Hat akkor legyen NAGYMOSAS :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Ajaj akkor VASAL-ni is kell !! es eppen vasarnap ???


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 29)

Az nem egy terhelo dolog inkabb elegge PRIMITIV munka pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 29)

:rohog Inkabb ven BOSZORKANY :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 29)

...vasORRú bába... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 29)

Jancsi és Juliska...  csak már nem emlékszem a mesére... :blink: talán ELTÉVEDtek...? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 29)

...A BÁRÁNYok hallgatnak... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 30)

... bent a bárány, kint a FARKAS (gyermekjáték)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

PIROSKA es a farkas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 30)

... piros KABÁT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon jo a HIDEG-be


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 30)

kint 30 fokos MELEG van, de itt benn jó a kis piros kabát :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

A meleget ha nem PARAS akkor neg jobban ki lehet birni


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 30)

Csak ritkán van párás levegő, de eléggé nehezen viselhető a szinte mindennapos 30 fok ebben a BETON-ASZFALTtömegben...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

Bizony sajnos ez a MODERN elet atka :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 30)

...ezért is kellene jobban vigyáznunk a TERMÉSZETre :hivatalos


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

TERMESZETESSEN igazad van


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 30)

( na mi van?) alszom


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 30)

NATUR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 31)

na TURÓ Rudit kaptál már?


----------



## jullan (2004 Augusztus 31)

PÖTTYÖS

PS: Sokáig éljen a Turo Rudi. B)


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 31)

BABOS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Augusztus 31)

NYAKKENDO (Beatrice piros pottyos kendoje jutott most eszembe) bar nem szerettem a csapatot


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 31)

ING


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 31)

a KIRÁLY meztelen... futyul 
sziasztok!  kis kihagyás után újra itt :meghajolo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 31)

HAMUPIPŐKE


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 31)

gonosz MOSTOHA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Augusztus 31)

remélem, nem néznek annak a neveltlányaim.

legyen inkább: csizmás KANDÚR


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 31)

Garfield


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 31)

DOROMBOL  ( mikor a fiaim kicsik voltak erre azt mondtak hmegy a motorja) :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 31)

FERRARI futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Aug 31 2004, 11:00 AM
> * sziasztok!  kis kihagyás után újra itt :meghajolo *


 ...már köröztetni akartalak... :blink:  ...remélem igazolt a hiányzásod...  


...VILÁGBAJNOK... cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

Ebke, meg nem jott el az ideje a Turorudiskodasnak  
BABERKOSZORU


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 31)

KRUMPLIFŐZELÉK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

HASPOOOK!


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 31)

TALICSKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

ASSZONY


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 31)

SZŰZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 31)

...CSILLAGJEGY...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

SORS?


----------



## JuliG (2004 Augusztus 31)

TENYER (eletvonal)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 31)

Tenyeres TALPAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 31)

...akkor olyan MACKÓS... B)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 31 2004, 04:54 PM
> * ...akkor olyan MACKÓS... B) *


 hát igen... amíg a szerelem tart olyan mackós a pasi de ha ELMÚLIK már csak dagadt állat lesz... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 1)

:angry: :wacko: Laca...Laca...! futyul 

...Minden KIJÁRAT,bejárat máshová... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 1)

a mackóst idéztem, természetesen nem én találtam ki... futyul :rohog 
a munkahelyen a kijárat BOLDOGGÁ tesz... :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 1)

...akkor most BOLDOGTALAN vagy...?  :rohog meddig tart ez az állapot ma? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 1)

Ha boldog vagy boldogtalan mind ketto csak egy LELKI allapot futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 1)

... de talán jobb, ha a lélek nem HÁLNI jár belénk :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 1)

Az ELSO ejszaka - joga


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 1)

... szerelem első LÁTÁSra?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 1)

mindig mondom: Romeo es Julia egyutt elt volna par evig,az a SZERELEM sem lett volna vilagraszolo <_<


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 1)

Hirtelen diákkorom egyik kötelező háziolvasmánya jutott eszembe: A szerelem utolsó éjszakája, a HÁBORÚ első éjszakája


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 1 2004, 03:50 AM
> * ...akkor most BOLDOGTALAN vagy...?  :rohog meddig tart ez az állapot ma? :wacko:  *


 OFF... ma szabadnapos voltam tehát boldog  
CSENDES Don


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 1)

LARMAS B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 1 2004, 06:25 PM
> * ... ma szabadnapos voltam tehát boldog
> *


 néha milyen "apróságok"is boldoggá tudják tenni az embert...  

lármás... :wacko: 
Szerencsére én már a FALUSI IDILL előnyeit élvezem...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 2)

Lyvi! Kis PASZTORLANYKA?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 2)

pásztorÓRA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 2)

KAKUK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 2)

kakukkTOJÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 2)

Jaj ha kikel akkor lesz a kakuk FIOKA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 2)

FÓKA fióka


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 2)

ZSIR pacni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 2)

ZSIRPAPIR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 2)

STANIOL


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 2)

CSOOOOKIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 2 2004, 05:43 AM
> * Lyvi! Kis PASZTORLANYKA?  *


 :rohog :rohog tehénpásztorlányka... :rohog :rohog 



csoki...
Bármikor,bármennyi,bármilyen jöhet...  :wub: MOGYORÓ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 2)

MANDULAAAAA.....jjjjjaaaaajjj :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 2)

cool 

... :wacko: MŰTÉT... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 2)

...par deka SZILIKONNAL lehet tobb?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 2)

...szilikon - ALLERGIA... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 3)

SZOMSZÉD... :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 3)

Az jo ha van legalabb van ki SZAPULNI  pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 3)

tudja valaki, mibol alakult ki a "szapulni" ? talan valami mosoeszkoz? mint a 
SULYKOLNI...?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 4)

Az elegge kemeny MUNKA volt


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 4)

Szapul - Meleg lúgban áztat ill. abba belemárt...  ez a jelentése


8 óra munka,8 óra pihenés,8 óra SZÓRAKOZÁS... futyul gitar gitar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 4)

Beatrice? Nagy Fero? a BABOS KENDO-sok? 
(kocce Lyvi cool )


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 4)

"A legszebb pillanat, amikor búcsúzunk,
És a vonatra felszállsz.
Könnyes szemmel arra gondolok,
Hogy nehogy lemaradjál!" :wacko: :rohog 
(Azok a boldog szép napok) 


....GARÁZS...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 5)

A SZAPUL szo en ugy tudtam szidast jelent . Valakire valamit mond.
Utananaeztem : 2 jelentese van : 
1 meleg lugos vizben aztat
2. (a hata megett) megszol valkit valamit.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 5)

(Garazs?) nekem a BALAZS Feco jut eszembe, bocsi


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 5)

ALTATO dal (Aludj el szepen kis Balazs)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 5)

alszom mar alszom is alszom  
DUNNA alatt


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 5)

Ha csak dunna az meg hadjan csak DUNA ne legyen :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 5)

Duna TISZA Rava Szava
Torjon ki a nyaka s laba

De rossz vagyok  :evil :evil


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 5)

:rohog Ha az embernek ilyen a baratja ELLENSEGre nincs szuksege :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 5)

FUSS ! menekulj.


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 5)

de hát csak most JÖTTEM futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Jottem, lattam ,GYOZTEM B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...hurrá megjavult a billentyűzet... meno GRATULÁCIÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom, meg nincs minden foltoltve de mar alakul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

OROMUNNEP


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...TÜZIJÁTÉK...pezsgő...tánc...  meno cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Pirotechnika B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...PUSKAPOR... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Terorista :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...RETTEGÉS... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Adohatosag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...élj BECSÜLETesen és nem kell tartanod tőlük...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

Aha :wacko: EHHALAL :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...na ne má'...  ha ráérek,majd SAJNÁLlak...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

BECSULNI kell, nem sajnalattal megalazni


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

ha BÁNT valaki, ne azt érezd, keresd az okát hogy miért ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

A bantas , sosem MEGOLDAS B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...nem hát...csak egyfajta KARCOLÁS... :blink: B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

VedoOLTAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...FÁJDALOM...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 5)

Fajdalom VERrel jar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 5)

A ver RANTVA is fincsi :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 5)

Rantva reg ettem AGYVElOT mar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 5)

...A GONDOLKODÁS szerve... pironkodo vagy nem...? futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Nemi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Ciki? pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

...MÉRET... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Nincs kis auto, csak nagy GARAGE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 6 2004, 01:04 AM
> * Nincs kis auto, csak nagy GARAGE  *


 :rohog ezt helyből cáfolnám...  :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

VEVO vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 5 2004, 06:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 5 2004, 06:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 6 2004, 01:04 AM
> * Nincs kis auto, csak nagy GARAGE  *


:rohog ezt helyből cáfolnám...  :angry: [/b][/quote]
:rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Sep 5 2004, 04:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Sep 5 2004, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rohog [/b][/quote]
meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

Mit akarsz venni...?először is vegyél egy KOSARAT,a bejárat mellől...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Kosarat mar kaptam, most mas KELL B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Horkolas alszom


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

vágyom egy nö után


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 6 2004, 01:56 AM
> * vágyom egy nö után *


 ...Vágyakozni lehet...  ...ÉDENKERT...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

CSINOS no utan ?


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

PARADICSOMban az elso emberpar


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

SZOSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

lecso


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

az volt az EBED


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

...Tegnap volt BEFŐZÉS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Lekvar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Ne malackodj :angry:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

Puszi


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 5 2004, 07:24 PM
> * Puszi *


khm, ez itt ebben az orszagban kicsit mast jelent.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Te se


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

Juli itt is  
de a cookie is


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 5 2004, 07:28 PM
> * Juli itt is
> de a cookie is  *


 ja az is. meg meatball


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 5 2004, 07:28 PM
> * Juli itt is
> de a cookie is  *


 Kie?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by JuliG+Sep 5 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JuliG @ Sep 5 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 5 2004, 07:24 PM
> * Puszi *


khm, ez itt ebben az orszagban kicsit mast jelent.   [/b][/quote]
pironkodo :wub:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

meg a sausage 
Jol szet offoltuk ezt a topikot.


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

hol is hagytuk abba?
Szoval VAGYAKOZAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Szolni kene valami moderatornak


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 5 2004, 05:32 PM
> * hol is hagytuk abba?
> Szoval VAGYAKOZAS *


 hogy mondják Magyarul, hogy "horny" ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Kivanos


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 05:33 PM
> * Kivanos  *


 hülye egy szo :rohog 

mit mondasz ? "gyere drágám, mert olyan kivános vagyok" :blink: 
még az ara hoz neked egy fagyit


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Aha


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:33 PM
> * Kivanos  *


 hát akkor KIVÁNATOS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:33 PM
> * Kivanos  *


 :rohog :rohog szereti


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Sep 5 2004, 05:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FagyisSzent @ Sep 5 2004, 05:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:33 PM
> * Kivanos  *


hát akkor KIVÁNATOS [/b][/quote]
huuuuuu, ez jobb 
"gyere tündérem, KIVANATOS vagyok :blink: 

jobb a frászt :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 5 2004, 07:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Sep 5 2004, 07:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 05:33 PM
> * Kivanos  *


hülye egy szo :rohog 

mit mondasz ? "gyere drágám, mert olyan kivános vagyok" :blink: 
még az ara hoz neked egy fagyit [/b][/quote]
es meg lehut a draga


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

:rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 5 2004, 07:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Sep 5 2004, 07:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huuuuuu, ez jobb 
"gyere tündérem, KIVANATOS vagyok :blink: 

jobb a frászt :rohog :rohog :rohog [/b][/quote]
Te Spanky! A feleseged nem magyar?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by JuliG+Sep 5 2004, 05:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JuliG @ Sep 5 2004, 05:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te Spanky! A feleseged nem magyar?   [/b][/quote]
Magyar származásu. To-ban született.
De különben is Angolul szeretkezünk :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

En ugy nem tudok :wacko:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2004, 07:44 PM
> *
> De különben is Angolul szeretkezünk :rohog *


 Ki hitte volna  :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:45 PM
> * En ugy nem tudok :wacko: *


 Csocsi neked meg csak magyarul megy?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 05:45 PM
> * En ugy nem tudok :wacko: *


 mit csinájak, itt nöltem fel :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Dugni meg forditani nem megy :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 05:49 PM
> * Dugni meg forditani nem megy :wacko: *


 jobb szinkronizálni


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:49 PM
> * Dugni meg forditani nem megy :wacko: *


 attol fugg mit kell forditani? Hust, levelet, kotest, ....


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

habár fiatalnak volt egy kanadai csajom, akinek az volt a mániája, hogy beszéljek hozzá Magyarul dugás közben :wacko: 

OK mondtam, gyere te rossz ***va :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by JuliG+Sep 5 2004, 07:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JuliG @ Sep 5 2004, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 5 2004, 07:49 PM
> * Dugni meg forditani nem megy :wacko: *


attol fugg mit kell forditani? Hust, levelet, kotest, .... [/b][/quote]
Hatat


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 08:05 PM
> * Magyarul vagy angolul? :wacko: *


 Szabadonvalasztott :wacko:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2004, 07:55 PM
> * habár fiatalnak volt egy kanadai csajom, akinek az volt a mániája, hogy beszéljek hozzá Magyarul dugás közben :wacko:
> 
> OK mondtam, gyere te rossz ***va :rohog :rohog :rohog *


 :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 08:20 PM
> * Megpróbáljuk oroszul? :wacko: pironkodo *


 Dora miert pont oroszul?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 08:20 PM
> * Megpróbáljuk oroszul? :wacko: pironkodo *


 Da pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 06:20 PM
> * Megpróbáljuk oroszul? :wacko: pironkodo *


 OK ,
hogy is ment ?

sto eta ? eta bárizsnya :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

Jézusom...most sorra kerül a szóláncos topic is... :wacko: :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 5 2004, 08:45 PM
> * Jézusom...most sorra kerül a szóláncos topic is... :wacko: :rohog :rohog *


 mar soron van egy ideje


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Terjedunk mint a KOR B)


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

PESTIS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2004, 08:49 PM
> * PESTIS *


 Buda is


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

KUTYAVÁSÁR....


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

egyszer VOLT


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 08:49 PM
> * Egy igazi kommunista ivadék. :rohog :rohog
> *


 Dooooraaa :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

bocsi,

ha volt, akkor RAZ (villany)


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 09:01 PM
> * Villanyszerelő /kétkezű :wacko: / *


 SZAKMUNKA


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 6)

egy KISÉRTET járja be európát, a kommunizmus kisértete...
Lenin élt...
Lenin él...
temessétek már el... futyul  
egyébként a vitrinben őrzöm a pártkönyvemet és a munkásőr egyenruhámat, a pincében pedig lezsírozva ott a dobtáras gitárom... :rohog 
ui. egyet nem értek... azok az elvtársaim akikkel anno együtt dicsértük a szovjetuniót :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo és szídtuk az imperialistákat :angry: , azok most mekkora kapitalisták lettek... offtopic 
minden mit leírtam a képzelet szüleménye... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Kasper


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 6)

SZELEM jaras


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 6)

KASTÉLY


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

Kiralylany


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Hetfeju SARKANY


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

Tu''zoka'do'


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

haverom ANYOSa.
nem dili, tényleg a veseték neve Sárkány volt :blink: 
haver rosszul lett mikor megtudta :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

Tuzolto


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

LÉTRA :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

rád MASZOK :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

:rohog :rohog SZÁJHŐS... pironkodo cool


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 6 2004, 06:53 AM
> * :rohog :rohog SZÁJHŐS... pironkodo cool *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 6)

Münchausen báró


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 6)

A Munchausen by proxy hoz meg BIRO kell  :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 6)

( na mivan fennakadtuk?) Hat akkor legyen UGYVED


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

SIMLI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 6)

Vagy talan SA'MLI :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Sep 6 2004, 01:26 PM
> * Vagy talan SA'MLI :rohog *


 Neeeem,
SIMLI !
ügyvéd nem ?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 6)

Akkor most végül is mi légyen...? :wacko: Simli vagy Sámli?
Sámli az olyan mint a HOKEDLI...??? :wacko: :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 6 2004, 01:50 PM
> * Akkor most végül is mi légyen...? :wacko: Simli vagy Sámli?
> Sámli az olyan mint a HOKEDLI...??? :wacko: :blink: *


 csak kisebb. :wacko: 

SIMLI volt nem sámli


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 6)

baseball sapka


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 6)

SILDES SAPKA

"...Fején mindig egy sildes sapka, melyre ünnepek tájékán egy lassan már felismerhetetlen színű, villogó Mikulás-sapkát húz..."
(Riersch Tamás: Vak zongoristák háborúja az aluljáróban)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 7)

Kemény kalap és KRUMPLI orr


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

ALFONZO


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 7)

Bagameri


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

öCSI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Puskas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

MUSKETAS


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 7)

NEGY


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

Kétszer kettő, néha ÖT futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

Laca  nem vártál meg,pedig most bizonyítva láthatnád,amit leírtál...
Te kis Einstein   

16 - 36 = 25 - 45

Most adjunk mindkét oldalhoz (9/2)2 -t ! 
16 - 36 + (9/2)2 = 25 - 45 + (9/2)2

Vegyük észre, hogy mind két oldalon teljes négyzetet látunk ! 
[4 - (9/2)]2 = [5 - (9/2)]2 

Vonjunk, mindkét oldalból gyököt ! 
4 - (9/2) = 5 - (9/2) 

A baloldalon szerepel 4, amiről tudjuk, hogy 2x2 2x2 - (9/2) = 5 - (9/2) 
Adjunk mindkét oldalhoz (9/2)-t ! 

2x2 = 5 ??!! :wacko:  


...Egy BOLOND százat csinál...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Harshegy :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 7)

ERDO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

...GOMBA...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 7)

KUCSMA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

MUFF


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 7 2004, 12:35 PM
> * MUFF *


 Régebben az volt, mosmár a KOPASZ a trendi....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

Bocsesz Rokuci, en a kezmelegito-szormebol keszult-nyakbaakaszthatos-ra gondoltam...  Te meg fiatal vagy, bizti nem emlexel erre...
lehet 1x meg trendi lesz ujra B) 
(Kopasz)ENEKESNO...Ilescu? ha jol emlexem...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Sep 7 2004, 12:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ Sep 7 2004, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GIGI_@Sep 7 2004, 12:35 PM
> * MUFF *


Régebben az volt, mosmár a KOPASZ a trendi....  [/b][/quote]
cool :rohog :rohog 



....KONCERT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

ABBA meno (itt Torontoban megy a Mama mia... de megneznem, de nekem draga a beugro <_< )


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 7 2004, 12:42 PM
> * Bocsesz Rokuci, en a kezmelegito-szormebol keszult-nyakbaakaszthatos-ra gondoltam...  Te meg fiatal vagy, bizti nem emlexel erre...
> lehet 1x meg trendi lesz ujra B)
> (Kopasz)ENEKESNO...Ilescu? ha jol emlexem...  *


 Dehogynem emlékszem, az anyukámnak is volt olyan, nagggyon jól állt neki, olyan volt, mint egy hercegnő benne, mert muszáj volt miatta kihúzni magát, ha azt akarta, hogy kilátszon belőle....  
A Kopasz énekesnő meg Enesco, Iliescu bácsi a mostani államfő Romániában.

Az Abbáról nekem a TRAPÉZFARMER jut eszembe.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

...hihhihi...bocsi... Rokuci, kosz a helyesbitest  
HIPPI - viraggyerekek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

....HAIR... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

...de nagy film volt! meno 
VIETNAM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

cool 

Jóóóóóóóó regggelt Vietnáááámmm! pironkodo 

...RÁDIÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

csoves


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

VARAZS-SZEM (emlekeztek?  )


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 7 2004, 01:19 PM
> * VARAZS-SZEM (emlekeztek?  ) *


 :blink: én nem tudom mi az :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

A radio elolapjan hunyorgo zold szinu kis ABLAK, ami nem mas mint egy cso a csoves radioban


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

a regi radiokon volt egy olyan zold lampa, amin egy szukulo sotetebbzold sav jelezte, hogy mikor veszed "jol" az adast,= a sotetebbzold korcikk szukult osszebb, ha pontosan raalltal az allomasra... nem tudom maskeppen mondani...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

meno :meghajolo :meghajolo tudooooooommm már...tényleg ...zöld színű volt...nagyimnál láttam pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 7 2004, 01:25 PM
> * A radio elolapjan hunyorgo zold szinu kis ABLAK, ami nem mas mint egy cso a csoves radioban  *


 ...ÜVEG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Soros


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

SZEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Szemen szedett HAZUGSAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

...miert ne?... mondj IGAZAT, s betorik a fejed!... (akkor mi a jobb? B) )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

A GYUMOLCS fagyi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

...makosfagyi, RIZSfagyi... agyö veletek... otthon maradtak <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Kina


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

..Mioki!!!  olvastam, Kinaban aradasok vannak szivar 
SARGA folyo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 7 2004, 06:47 AM
> * ..Mioki!!!  olvastam, Kinaban aradasok vannak szivar
> SARGA folyo *


 Megint ELDUGULT a lefolyo szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

PUMPAt nekijjeee :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Lukas a GUMI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 7)

akkor nagyon lyukas lehet, ha 2x is irtad :lol: meno 
akkor jon a BABY-bumm


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

Szuloszoba :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

lyvian! :meghajolo :rohog 
BUDHA...
mielőtt kapnék a fejemre, a lélek vándorlásra és az újjá születésre gondoltam... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

...BÖLCS...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

ANETTKA :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

Ki az az Anettka...? :rohog :rohog 

...TELEVÍZIÓ...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 7 2004, 08:01 AM
> * Ki az az Anettka...? :rohog :rohog
> 
> ...TELEVÍZIÓ...
> *


 ejnye hát nem tudod? meno :rohog :rohog :rohog 
MO leendő űrhajósa és reggeli torna felelőse...
NAPSUGÁR a budapesti szűz futyul :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 7)

Mivel nem ismerem a budapesti szuz napsugarat, igy en az igazi napsugarra asszocialnek.
ESO ami most itt van.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

Laca pironkodo A Napsugáros dolog, tényleg lement élőadásban...? :blink: :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 03:56 PM
> * ESO ami most itt van.  *


 ...ÉNEK...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 7)

csufolodjal csak, de jon meg kutyara DER


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 7 2004, 08:58 AM
> * Laca pironkodo A Napsugáros dolog, tényleg lement élőadásban...? :blink: :blink: *


 le bizony...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

a többit nem csatolom :rohog 
BLÖFF


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

AZANNYAAAAAAAAAA....Hűhhhhhaaaaaaaaa  :wacko: futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 04:05 PM
> * csufolodjal csak, de jon meg kutyara DER  *


 ...HATÁR...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 7)

Az elso lenne Anettka? A masodikon is O van alul vagy az egy masik hapsi? Oh my God, hogy miket mutatnak nektek a TV-ben.


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 7)

TURES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 04:17 PM
> * Az elso lenne Anettka? A masodikon is O van alul vagy az egy masik hapsi? Oh my God, hogy miket mutatnak nektek a TV-ben.   *


 :rohog :rohog meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 04:18 PM
> * TURES *


 Én türelmetlenűl VÁRom Lacát néha a Váróterembe,de sosem jön...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

a mi Anetkánk... :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

anettka képek... és hogy a szólánc is menjen:
LINK :rohog 
http://laca.borda.ca/laca/magyar/anettka/index.html


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

A fiúk nevében is köszi a linket... :wacko:  na de tényleg a link honlapot jelent...? :blink:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 7)

Én nem tudom megnyitni.... <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

a link egy elérési útvonal a weblaphoz.
nem tudod megnyitni?
munkahelyről netezel? mert akkor lehet hogy nem enged át a tűzfalad...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

...Akkor miután már képbe kerültem...legyen a szó...ÚTVONAL...Laca után szabadon.... :meghajolo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 7 2004, 04:52 PM
> * a link egy elérési útvonal a weblaphoz.
> nem tudod megnyitni?
> munkahelyről netezel? mert akkor lehet hogy nem enged át a tűzfalad... *


 Igen, a munkahelyről netezek, de tudtommal nincs tűzfal. Tehát az útvonal

SZABAD!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

Akkor lehet,hogy csak Anettka van LETILTVA...???? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 7)

vagy a szex?
KIKÖTÉS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 7)

En se tudom behozni a honlapot, pedig nem munkahelyrol netezek, hanem a pincebol. 

FELOLDAS, bar errol eszembe jutott a fahoz kikotott RABSZOLGA is.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 04:17 PM
> * Az elso lenne Anettka? A masodikon is O van alul vagy az egy masik hapsi? Oh my God, hogy miket mutatnak nektek a TV-ben.   *


 Juli :blink: Most látom,hogy a kérdésedre nem kaptál választ...
az első ill.a második képen is Napsugár van...Ő Anettka barátnője,aki bevállalta a dolgot élőben... :wacko: 
A harmadik képen, amit a Laca feltett, van a mi Anettkánk :wacko: 

Teszek ide egy másik elérési lehetőséget... pironkodo 

Napsugár


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 7)

:wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 7 2004, 06:30 PM
> * RABSZOLGA *


 ...SZAPPANOPERA... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 8)

szabadítsuk ki isaurát!!!
a felajánlásokat a 00 81 0101010-es sms számra várom...
csak 480Ft+áfa(120Ft) :rohog 
BALEK :evil


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 8)

offtopic 
sajnos goyo nem újítatta meg a boda.ca domain nevét ezért nem érthető el a lapom...  
remélem hamar megoldódik a probléma... futyul offtopic


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 8)

Laca pironkodo nézz feljebb...(2004 szept.7 10:21 PM)nem hagyhattam cserbe a barátainkat... :wacko:  

...Egy zseni,két HAVER,egy balek...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 8)

Egy jo haver tobbet er mint egy rossz ROKON pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 8)

mert a havert megvalogathatja az EMBER, a rokont meg nem <_<


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 8)

ADAM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 8)

Paradicsom


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 8)

Paradicsom???? Az nem is not ott csak ALMA :evil


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 8)

BUNBEESES


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 8)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Sep 8 2004, 03:34 PM
> * BUNBEESES *


 FIIINOOOM!!!!

Juli, te miért nem pihenteted a szemed? <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 8)

Perverz pironkodo


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 8)

AKKOR IS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 8)

:wacko: :blink: 

...ÖSZTÖN... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 8)

Allat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 8)

néha az EMBERben is...  :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 9)

Az ELET megorzese


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Konzervalas


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 9)

Alkoholban PACOLAS :rohog :iszunk :iszunk :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

FUSTOLES elott


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 9)

Csak is az a helyes SORREND meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Rendszer


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

összeomlás


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 9)

VALTOZAS <_<


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 9)

Kapuzárási PÁNIK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Kapu PENZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 9)

BORRAVALO :iszunk :evil


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 9)

EGRI LEANYKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 9)

KénLAP


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Hordo


----------



## saga (2004 Szeptember 9)

VIZHORDO


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 9)

Ha ember, akkor GÖRNYEDT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

GERINC serv :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...TartóOSZLOP... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Oszlopos LABAK :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

:wacko: 
...PAPUCS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

CIPOfele


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...SURRANÓ...  (ismered?) :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Aha  Dorga / tornacipo/


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

:wacko: :blink: 
Dorga=tornacsuka...ezt nem tudtam


...EDZÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Acel


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 9 2004, 02:43 PM
> * Acel  *


 :wacko: :wacko: micel...????? :huh:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Sex pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

:wacko: :wacko: :rohog :rohog 

....NIAGARA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Hideg ZUHANY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...Nem szoktam...van más MEGOLDÁS is pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Gordiuszi CSOMO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...LABIRINTUS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Agytekerveny


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

nekem most megállt... :wacko: BETEGeskedik a gép...  magától kikapcsolt... szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Tolem nem , es miert magazol? :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

miszó...??? :wacko: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

MAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...egy REJTÉLY...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Dr Watson


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 9)

KEDVES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Jambor


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

SZERZETES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...TIBET...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Lama


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

JETI :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Ludtalp szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...LIBAMÁJ... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Tomes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

futyul 

...KUKORICA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Janos Pal


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...RÓMA...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

KERESZTre feszítés


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Minden UT Romaba vezet B)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

PIZZA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...PARADICSOM....


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

SZÓSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Lecso


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

KOLBÁSZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...KERÍTÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

ZartKOR


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

ELLENÁLLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Partizan B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 9 2004, 07:25 PM
> * Partizan B) *


 istenem ...mennyit gondolkoztam és nem jutott eszembe a szó... :wacko: :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

öreg apoka meséli a háborús élményét:
-én segítettem a partizánokat!
-adtam nekik enni inni és bújtattam is őket!
és mit mondtak amikor elmentek?
- hát azt hogy danke schön...
ERDŐ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

:wacko: meno meno 

....AVAR...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

ha avarok akkor HUNOK :hivatalos


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 9)

...CSODASZARVAS...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

HONFOGLALÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

Eltevedes :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

LABIRINTUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 9)

UTveszto


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

PÁLYA


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 9)

CSÚCS...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

KOZMOSZ


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 9)

VILÁGEGYETEM... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 9)

ASIMOV


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 9)

PARAJELENSÉGEK...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 10)

nekem ez itt mind KINAI (Guszti Te ki vagyol?)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Bevandorlo :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 10)

OSLAKOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Indian


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 10)

utolso az MOHIKAN?  (vagy nem jo a sorrend?  )


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

VERTESTVEREK Lattatok?? Az is indianos film volt


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 10)

Igen. 25 évvel ezelőtt csiptem a filmet. Most mi lenne, ha látnám, nem tudom.
Két indiánideálom volt akkoriban Gojko Mitic és Pierre Brice. Egyik sem indián. Ilyen az ÉLET.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

Fulgens ki volt aki a Gojko Mitich-csel jatszott egutt ?? az is legandasan jokepu pasi e s nem jut eszembe a neve


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

HALAL


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

SÁNDORKÁM :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 10)

BECENEVEK?? futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Kedveskedes


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 10)

Lehet de lehet csak SZOJATEK is <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Keresztrejtveny? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 10)

Sport az AGY-nak :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Agy mutet


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

es utana EGY KEREKKEL KEVESEBB marad ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Tricikli


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

tricikli OREGANYOk -nak


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Rozse a hatukra


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

SEPRU meg a honuk ala


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Takarito no


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 10)

TISZTASAG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Fel EGESZSEG


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 10)

csak fel? FELELEM


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

EGÉSZSÉGES erotika...
kedvenc filmjeim egyike.... :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

Jon a "MUMUS "


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

ne rémítsé :blink:   
HÍR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

REMhir


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

ELFOGYOTT a sör :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Tragedia


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

a világ egyik legjobb találmánya a DOBOZOS sör :iszunk


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 10)

PSSSZZT.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Titok


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 10)

Hogy, hova astam a KINCSEM :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 10)

Az egy LO es ki van tomve


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 10)

lófej az ágyban...
MAFFIA


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 10)

TERROR


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 11)

itt már egy perce szeptember 11. napja van...
GYÁSZ


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

igen, epp az elobb lattam a TV-ben a "Twin Tower" cimu videofilbol reszleteket. 

OZVEGYEK, ARVAK


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

re'ma'lmok utana


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

a remalom neha LEVERTSEGgel jar


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

Rosszkedv


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

rosszkedv utan jon a JOKEDV


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

Elszontyolodott


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 11)

SAVANYU


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

a finom CITROM


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

" Nincs a banan fan"


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

FIATALSAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 11)

BOLONDSAG


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

HIPPI korszak


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 11)

MARGARETA


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

Banan SZOKNYA (lanyok emlekeztek ra? )


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 11)

Beeezonyam! meno 
hozza meg a
SPANGLIS cipo (bokapantos)


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 11)

Nekem nem volt bananszoknyam , tul fiatal voltam, -pedig ugy szerettem volna egy olyan hosszu szoknyat.---------  csak FORRO NADRAG jutott


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 11)

TANGA BUGYI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 11)

Helyes volt az a DIVAT


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 11)

divat ORULET


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

Csak kizárólag ERŐS idegzetűeknek... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 12)

PAPRIKA


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 12)

CSIPOS paprika nyami.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...vagy 'csípős a NYELVe'... pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 12)

Attol fugg kinek a nyelve? CSOKOLOZNI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...RÚZSfolt... :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 12)

> *...RÚZSfolt*


 a Galleron ? LEBUKAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

:wacko: ...VÁLÓPER...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

Szabadsag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...GONDOLAT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

KONYV kiado B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...KÖTELEZŐ olvasmány... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

Iskola


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...óraközi SZÜNETEK...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

BÜFÉ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

VIRSLI mustarral


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

LACI PECSENYE  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

MODERATOR nyarson


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

PÉNTEK


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 12)

A BUZIK napja


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

hát persze hogy a Robinson...  
HAJÓTÖRÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...LAKATLAN SZIGET...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

sziget FESZTIVÁL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...Nem nem... :wacko: inkább TÁNCdal fesztivál... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 12)

TancTANAR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 12)

...osztályNAPLÓ...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 12)

szex tanár  
VERES PÁL :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 12 2004, 11:48 PM
> * szex tanár
> VERES PÁL :meghajolo *


 Laca drága  hogyan is jön a napló össze a Veres Pali bácsival...????? :wacko: :blink: :blink: 

...Nem jut eszembe róla semmi :rohog :rohog 
Talán ...Ifjúsági MAGAZIN...? :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 13)

huuuu ifjusagi magazin de reg volt ........ Minden heten megvettem 
(1 szer meg en is benne voltam Psssz Bikiniben ) :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 13 2004, 12:07 AM
> * huuuu ifjusagi magazin de reg volt ........ Minden heten megvettem
> (1 szer meg en is benne voltam Psssz Bikiniben ) :wacko: *


  meno cool ...most is van...  
Mi légyen a szó Gabi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

A VEN?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...nyalni a SÓt...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

HOLT-tenger


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...LELKEK... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Kasper /szellem/


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 13)

A LELEK tukre


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Vandorlas :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 13)

Masvilag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...TALÁLKOZÁS...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 13)

Az a szep az a szep, akinek a szeme KEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...nekem volt olyan ANYAGból ruhám...  14 éves koromban... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...szabásMINTA...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 13)

...MÓKUS fenn a fán...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...VASÚT... :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 13)

VONAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Uttoro


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Bocsanat  Part EGYENRUHA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 13)

SZARKOFAG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 12 2004, 10:58 PM
> * SZARKOFAG *


 Nemertem  de fojtatom ut EPITKEZES pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Alapozas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...SÓDER...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

suket DUMA B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

meno :rohog :rohog erre gondoltam...mi vagy te gondolatolvasó...? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

aha B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 13 2004, 12:56 PM
> * suket DUMA B) *


  

...ORSZÁGgyűlés....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

INGYENELOK B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...KÜSZÖBöt nekik... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

FAJDALOMkuszob?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...én bírom...TÜRELEM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

ROZSAT terem


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...nincs TÖVIS nélkül... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Koszoru


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...van egy olyan gyermekdal, hogy ...Koszorú, koszorú miért vagy olyan SZOMORÚ... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 13)

Busulo JUHASZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Nyaj B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...KOLOMP...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Hianyossan KOMP


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

Hiányosan K.O.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 13)

Rovidites vagy ZSUGORODAS B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 13)

zsugorodas... OREGEDES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...TAPASZTALAT... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Gyakorlas teszi a MESTERT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

Te már mester vagy...? :blink: :blink: 
...OKLEVÉL...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Hat van egy par,  Szakma


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...TANULÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Jo PAP holtig........ futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...GYÓNÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

Bun :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

...és BŰNHŐDÉS... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

POKOL(purgatorium)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Krampusz h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

VASVILLA :evil


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 14)

SZenaboglya


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

... abban is lehet.... meg KUKORICA-hantas kozben


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ha regen rossz volt a lurko, akkor kukorican TERDEPELt.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

ja... a SAROKBAN :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 14)

Hat bizony de sajnos volt egy par SZADISTA tanito is :wacko:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 14)

:rohog :rohog :rohog 
Jajj, erről a kukoricán térdeplésről jut eszembe egy nagyon aranyos sztori:
Egyik barátunk eléggé vajszívű volt, nem volt lelke megütni a gyerekét, azért úgy büntette, hogy a sarokba állította néha. Közben pedig, hogy nagyobb nyomatéka legyen a dolognak, mindig rászólt: "Egyenesen állj, fiam!", "Tartsd fel a kezed!" "Fordulj a fal felé, fiam!", "Ne izegj-mozogj!".
Egyik alkalommal, sarokba állította a gyerket, és megfeledkezett róla. Egyszercsak a gyerek kezdi mondani "Egyenesen állj, fiam!", "Tartsd fel a kezed!" "Fordulj a fal felé, fiam!", "Ne izegj-mozogj!". Megkérdezi tőle az apja, "Édes fiacskám, mit csinálsz?"
Azt feleli a gyerek: "Edzem magam!"..... :rohog :rohog :rohog 

Szóval legyen az a következő szó:

EDZÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ez aranyos volt igy legalabb az OLIMPIAN szepen egyenessen tud manj alni :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Negy eves CIKLUS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 14)

...HORMONOK...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

teenagger(?) amikor TOMBOLNAK a hormonok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ize h34r: felall esz MEGALL :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

TEGLAGYARI megallo meno emlekeztek? ez egy kutyus neve volt asszem :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Obuda


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

HEV (helykozi elektromos villamos)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Aqvinkum


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

Csillaghegyi Borozo  +disco


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Utana PARZAS pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

azt mar latom, csak a kezed faj...  
FAJFENTARTAS?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Oszton


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

ASZTAN?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Gondolkodas :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

eso utan KOPONYEG


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 14)

SAKK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Matt B)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 14)

PATT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

most JATSZUNK? vagy beszelgetunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Az ELET nem jatek B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

...hanem HABOSTORTA?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Cukraszda


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

RIGO JANCSI meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Ludlab


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 14)

SAROKHAZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

:blink: ...vagy KERTes...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

KEREKES KUTTAL  --na megyek is locsolkodni... szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...LÁNC...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

RABlanc <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...KALITKA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

PAPAGAJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Husleves h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

GYILKOS! :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Borton h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

a Richardra gondoltal Csocsi?  Tajlorek lanyanak
a 4. FERJ-ere?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Aha  Aldozat


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

..jaaaa.. <_< .. meg ONFELALDOZO is...persze.. szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Aha  Szolgalatkesz


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

egy kicsit "hazabeszelsz", nemde Csocsi?  
öNGÓÓL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Hogy gondolhatsz ilyet rollam egy tisztessegben megkopaszodott uriemberrol


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

...hol maradt az utolso szo, amire kell asszocialnom? :angry: 
a hajadat meg a nagy szel koptatta le a mocidon... nem kell nekem a MESE!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 14 2004, 08:45 PM
> * ...hol maradt az utolso szo, amire kell asszocialnom? :angry:
> a hajadat meg a nagy szel koptatta le a mocidon... nem kell nekem a MESE!   *


 En nem vagyokANDERSEN


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

nem Csocsi, te Munchausen BARO vagy


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 15)

BAROMÉTER


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

idoJARAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

KELéS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 15)

FURUNKULUS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Gyulladas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 15)

LÁZ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 15)

Az jó, ha az emberből kiég a NYAVALYA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 15)

... s a FENE


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 15)

Lép


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 15)

MENETEL


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 15)

ELMENET


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

:wacko: esetleg mondhatnánk úgy is,hogy...TÁVOZÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

DISZKRETen


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 15)

Es meg csak el sem KOSZONT :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

ANYAKnapi koszonto


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...anya csak EGY van...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

az osanyank, aki beleharapott az ALMA-ba?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Vitamin


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

Cé


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

CEKLA :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...ECETesen...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Budos h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

SAVANYU POFA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...az olyan SZOMORÚ... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Szomoru szerelem


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

...ez NEHÉZ...  erre mit írjak :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 15 2004, 04:26 PM
> * ...ez NEHÉZ...  erre mit írjak :wacko: *


Szomoru szerelem



Oledben kendo,
a kendoben kis feszek
a feszekben kis madar
szemedben szomoru TUZ
s a szivem most nagyon faj.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

pironkodo szép...


...de sajnos a tűz az PUSZTÍT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

akkor nem SZALMALANG?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

Kovács Katinak volt egy ilyen dala..?? :blink: valami RÉMLIK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 15 2004, 04:48 PM
> * Kovács Katinak volt egy ilyen dala..?? :blink: valami RÉMLIK... *


 A szorny FENEKE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 15)

:wacko:  
...RÁGÓGUMI... :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

a "lazado FIATALSAG"... coke, meg rago, meg disco... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Fiatalsag bolondsag


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...múló ÁLLAPOT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Allapot nem mindig ALDOTT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

SZEPLOTELEN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Szuz


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

...ja tolem meg a LENIN szobortol <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Kopasz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...hajSZESZt rá... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

BANFI-t?  
attol a fu is ZOLDEBB


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...vagy a SZOMSZÉD kertje... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

vagy a szomszed NOJE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Az zold? :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: :rohog :rohog

...ha UFO akkor az...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

igen Csocsi, ez egy kiraly FILMnek a cime;Matthau+Lemnon foszereplesevel meno :meghajolo ha rosszul irtam...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Zoldseg :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

RETEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Mosakodas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...MELLÉBESZÉLÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

NO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

FÉRFI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Szoval HIBRID :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

TranszFORDITVA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

ja :rohog HATURUL cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

KOBUKI?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 16)

Pirx KAPITÁNY


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

akkor mar inkabb a Hufnagel Steve! :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

BOBEBABA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

MORZSA KUTYA  (az is vizsla, mint a Lyvi Bonoja?  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Aha  CICAVIZIO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

MACSKAJAJJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Hofi Koos KABARE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

PARAFADUGO


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

LYUKACSKA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

jó BOR


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

elárulok egy titkot:
SZŐLŐből is lehet bort csinálnyi... :rohog 
bár sok birkának csak az a lényeg hogy üssön... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

SZÜRET


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

PRÉS-adó


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

NYOMDA


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

PAPIR-bár abból elegem van papírgyárban melózom :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Konyv B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

A legtobje csak MESE


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

James Jones: Most és mindörökké...
a könyv!  
SZERELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Szerelem ,szerelem , meg sem MUKODIK az auto B)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 16)

De CINIKUSak vagyunk ma, Csöcsi!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Te is? :blink: Meg nem ittam KAVET :wacko: Mert ujabban el vagyok hanyagolva :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

Lehet hogy TAPASZTALATbol beszel :evil :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Aha


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 16 2004, 04:54 AM
> * Te is? :blink: Meg nem ittam KAVET :wacko: Mert ujabban el vagyok hanyagolva :wacko: *


 Hat akkor megertem KOFEIN hiany futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Sep 16 2004, 11:54 AM
> * Lehet hogy TAPASZTALATbol beszel :evil :evil *


 A tapasztalat az néha 
KESERŰ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Aha :wacko: Keseru PIRULA B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

Minnel rosszabb a GYOGYSZER annal jobb a hatasa meno :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

CSALODASra nincs gyogyszer :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 16)

Ember kuzdj es bizva BIZZAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Bizz istenbe, de tartsd szarazon a PUSKAPORT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

BALKÁN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 16 2004, 05:27 AM
> * BALKÁN *


 FELSZIGET


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

FESZTIVÁL Marosvásárhelyen


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Nepszaporodas :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

TERMÉSZETES népszaporodás


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

KUKORICA János futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Ovszer ARUS


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

KOFA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

ALKU


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

erre jó az ALKUSZ


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

OLCSÓ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 16)

SILÁNY


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

GYENGE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

ELME :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

szürkeÁLLOMÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Egyeseknel BARAZDALT :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

SZÁNTÓFÖLD


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Paraszt/ foldmuves/


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...LOVASSZEKÉR...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

... és ha ÖKRÖK húzzák?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

A lovakat? :wacko: Tanulj TINO ,okor lesz belolled


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

ZENÉSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Harfas?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

abból kevés van  ha jól emlékszem a fiatalember, akire gondoltam, billentyűs HANGSZERen játszik


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: ....ORGONA...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

...MÁJUSban virágzik


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...Anyukám SZÜLINAPja is abban a hónapban van...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

A mi családunkban CSOPORTosítva vannak a szülinapok


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: egyszerre csoportosan lehet MEGTARTANi...? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 16)

...lehetne, ha nem laknánk több mint 350 km TÁVOLSÁGra egymástól


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 16)

MAKO Jeruzsalemtol


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 16)

Mako SZEGED tavolsaga ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Hatvan


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 16)

MELEG van :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Homokos? :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 16)

A homokosok napja a PENTEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...lakatlan SZIGET... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Tele SZUNYOGGAL B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

...bánnám is én, csak EGYEDŰL ne lennék... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

A MAGANY rosz tars, de vann neked ferjed kutyad gyereked es most meg a szunyog is koll HARACS vagy :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: :blink: :blink: ..az nem igaz...az nem vagyok...  
...mi vagy te LÉLEKBÚVÁR...? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Aha :blink: Melytengeri


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

TITANIC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Luxus


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

luxus BORDÉLY :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

UriQVA


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

SARKIqrva


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Olcso


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

DRÁGA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Ezt nekem mondtad? :blink:  ARengedmeny


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: CIPÉSZ...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 16 2004, 03:35 PM
> * :wacko: CIPÉSZ... *


 na ezt hogy vezetted le?  
ÁR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by laca+Sep 16 2004, 10:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Sep 16 2004, 10:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Sep 16 2004, 03:35 PM
> * :wacko: CIPÉSZ... *


na ezt hogy vezetted le?  
ÁR  [/b][/quote]
 Az 'ár' egy cipész szerszám... pironkodo hegyes vmi...nincs kéznél értelmező,de ez komoly...
Úgyhogy csak törd a fejedet a CIPÉSZ szóval...  nincs mismákolás... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 17)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 16 2004, 03:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 16 2004, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Az 'ár' egy cipész szerszám... pironkodo hegyes vmi...nincs kéznél értelmező,de ez komoly...
Úgyhogy csak törd a fejedet a CIPÉSZ szóval...  nincs mismákolás... :wacko: 
[/b][/quote]
piszkosul elnéztem, mert én a cipészre írtam hogy ÁR pironkodo futyul :rohog 
akkor KAPTAFA


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 17)

REGOS Bendeguz az Indul a bakterhazbol


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 17)

BUDOSBANYA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 17)

banya vagy bánya?
SÓBÁNYA


----------



## Vendég_cini (2004 Szeptember 17)

Parajd (Nyáron voltunk ott!)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 17)

Ott biztos sok a PARAJ :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 17)

Tegnap azt ettem EBÉDre


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 17)

Meg soha nem volt hozza SZERENCSEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 17)

Vegyel Lottot ,ha szerencses vagy


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 17)

Sajnos ahoz nincs szerencsem . Kulomben is azt mondjak csak a HUJENEK van szerencseje :rohog :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 17)

ORVOS latott mar?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 17)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 17 2004, 05:48 AM
> * SZERENCSÉTLEN  *


 Nem csak mindenert DOLGOZNI kell pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 17)

:wacko: EHBER


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 17)

ZSELER <_<


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 17)

JOBBAGY


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 17)

TELEK


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 17)

KELET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 17)

NAP kelte


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

(TV-)HIRmagazin


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Fele sem IGAZ :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

NEMI-GAZ?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

CSALFA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Hutlen


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

EDDA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

KOLYKOD voltam meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

Lyvi egyik szamomra emlekezetes vicce: "A KOR KOZEPEN ALLOK...hukk" :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Origo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

A FIGYELEM kozeppontjaba


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

...mi lenne mas?  = EN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Te? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

MIERT NE?  
Meghallgattam az Edda kazettat, megittam a piat


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

AZERT mert csak


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

VIZERT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

BORert nem lehetne?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

nalunk otthol, aztat monttak a faluba, ha valaki elkotyavetyelt valamit, hogy:" SZARERT hugyert adott tul rajta"  
(maradhat ez a szo? csak nehogy 100 %-os legyek 1x  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

A TRAGYA is arucikk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

MOSLEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Tragya


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

GILISZTA!!! meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Mell pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

PAROS SZERV


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Hala istennek . Tejcsi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

EBIHAL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Bekacska


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 18)

bekacskaaaaaa???  KECSKEBEKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

VEN kecskebeka :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

MOCSÁR futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Lap


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 18)

Ujsag HIREK :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

HAZUGSÁG özön...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Egyeseknek NORMALIS


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

lehetek inkább PERVERZ? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Lehetsz, csak meg ne TUDjak


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

nem tudják meg... ÜGYESEN rejtegetem :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

LEBUKTAL merty nem vagy eleg ugyes


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

sosem BUVÁRkodom tehát le sem bukom futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

A LELEKbuvar is lebukik egyszer


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

az én lelkem ZÁRT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Egy zartkoru TARGYALASon akarmi tortenhet


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

most MINDENT kitárgyalunk? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Mindenre nincs IDO B)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

idő van VÉGTELEN sok... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

A HULYESEG is vegtelen


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

hülyeség? szivar az mit JELENT? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

A Normalis erkolcsi mercetol eltero viselkedesi, gondolkodasi forma


----------



## Guest (2004 Szeptember 18)

[email protected] az ÉLET szivar


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 18)

hoppá gusztiként ÍRTAM :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 18)

...Akkor te ÍRÓ vagy...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

IroDEAK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 18)

...ISKOLATÁSKA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Demjen


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 18)

Rózsi...   
...Szerelem első VÉRig... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 18)

Havi? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

:angry: offtopic 

...ZSEBPÉNZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Semmire nem ELEG :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...csökkenteni kellene a CIGI-t...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Se cigi se pia se no, hat milyen ELET ez :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...RONGYOS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

A GATYAm , venni kene masikat


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

:wacko: ...MADZAG... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Mezes


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...HÚZNI... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Cukkolni


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...KULCSLYUK... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

:wacko: Zar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...LAKATos...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Erenyov


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

fújjj....KÖZÉPKOR... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Mar akkor sem volt BIZALOM, biztos okkal :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...HŰSÉG...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

EBADTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Kolok :wacko: l


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Liderces :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...ÉJSZAKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Romantikus


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...HOLDFÉNY...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

SIRI CSEND :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

BAGOLY huhog :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...Dr BUBÓ... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ursula


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...MÉZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Maci


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...ESTI MESE...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

mese HABBAL <_<


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Tejszinhabos KAVE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

REGGEL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Alomszuszi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

BARNAMACKO love


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Mezes BODON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

KOCSOG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ne szemtelenkedj  csupor


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

BOGRE  ( vagy begre) :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...PÖTTYÖS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

BARANYHIMLO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...HEG... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ragyavert BOSZORKANY :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...van egy olyan mondás,hogy aki körbesepernek nem megy FÉRJhez... :wacko: 
Hogy engem senki nem bírt anno körbeseperni :wacko: :angry: !!!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Lyvi ez jo volt de a ferj nem mindeg a FEJ a hazassagban ( csak meg ne tudja) :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

... a FERJ lehet a Fej, feloooolem <_< 
De, a NYAK, az en vagyok meno 
s merre tekerem azaz en dolgom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Sep 19 2004, 02:13 PM
> * Lyvi ez jo volt de a ferj nem mindeg a FEJ a hazassagban ( csak meg ne tudja) :rohog *


 meno meno ...Ditta :meghajolo ...a FŐNÖK én vagyok...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

s a Fonoknek mindig IGAZA van <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...Az igazság odaát van... :wacko: FBI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

KGB


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...TITOK...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

h34r: NAPLO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...GYERMEKeimnek...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

SZABO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...OLLÓ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

KOMAMASSZONY


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...ROKON...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

az ember nem VALOGATHATJA meg oket <_<


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

HAMUPIPOKE


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 19)

Hofehérke


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Meg a het TORPE


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 19)

Jepp...a fiuk akik a BANYABAN dolgoznak...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ez igazan aranyos es mond ismered oket NEV szerint is


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

:wacko: Ditta nekem csak a KUKA jut eszembe... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

MORGO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...HAPCI... :blink: ?


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 19)

EGÉSZSÉGEDRE!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

...jogos a PONT... meno


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 19)

VESSZŐ...
nem az a vessző!!! :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

:rohog B) pironkodo 
...FŰZFA...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 19)

BALALAJKA futyul
de a POÉTA se rossz... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

BUNKOCSKA, te draga


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 19)

Laca  gyere vissza, ez nem Neked szólt ... pironkodo  

...BOT...ocska


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 19)

PALCIKA


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 19)

KINAI


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

FAL
bocsi hogy eltünem, beszélgettem az élet nagy dolgairól egy ismerőssel...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 20)

VAKOLAT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 20 2004, 12:02 AM
> * FAL
> bocsi hogy eltünem, beszélgettem az élet nagy dolgairól egy ismerőssel...  *


 Jaj Laca  nehogy már bocsit kérj...
Remélem jutottatok valamire...  

...PEREG... :wacko:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 20)

HOMOKORA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Lagy TOJAS pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

STRUCC futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Az nem REPUL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...de a REPÜLŐ igen


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

KAMIKAZE
most az "isteni szél" az értelme... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

ONFELALDOZAS


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

TESTŐR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Az inkabb ELETet ved :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

ANYA, aki életet ad


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

ISKOLA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...nekem ma kezdődik  
VIZSGA


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 20 2004, 05:18 AM
> * ...nekem ma kezdődik
> VIZSGA *


 mit tanulsz?
ZABSZEM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...könyvelést meg számítástechnikát
NYUGTATÓ :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

POZITIVan kell gondolkozni meno


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

TÖLTÉS futyul :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Egyen ARAM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...jobban szeretek mondjuk töltöttKÁPOSZTát enni


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Alig varom hogy legyen a piacon SAVANYITANI valo kaposzta


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

addig is lehet egyéb BEFŐTTet eltenni


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

tudtam... két csaj összejön a téma rögtön a FŐZÉS...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Mi csak a FIUKnak kedveskedunk ezzel :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Aha, mert mi ZABALunk


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

finoman lassan SOKAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Habzsolas


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 20 2004, 01:13 PM
> * Habzsolas  *


 de mit, Csöcsi? Az életet, a nőket, vagy mást?....  Azt mondta egy barátnőm nemrég, hogy neki azt tanította az anyukája, hogy a pasikat ki kell

SZOLGÁLNI


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...a HAZÁT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Azt hittem a szolgaredszer MEGSZUNT :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

még nem, de LEÁLDOZÓban


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Sep 20 2004, 06:14 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ Sep 20 2004, 06:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 20 2004, 01:13 PM
> * Habzsolas  *


de mit, Csöcsi? Az életet, a nőket, vagy mást?....  Azt mondta egy barátnőm nemrég, hogy neki azt tanította az anyukája, hogy a pasikat ki kell

SZOLGÁLNI [/b][/quote]
De szep volna


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 20)

inkább basa lennék mint EUNUCH (herélt) :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Hat nehez valasztas :wacko: Tehetsegtelen


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...és lenne HÁREMed is, nemde? :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Ja de azt fenn is kell tartani es minden FORMABAN kielegiteni :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Aha, tele ideiglenes SZUZZEL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 20)

...augusztusi vagy szeptemberi?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Az ev minden HONAPjara ervenyes :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

ennyire leült volna a szólánc? pironkodo 
ugyis elhajtottak a fórumról HOMOKOZNI... :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 21)

A BALATON partjan van sok homok :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

HomokiVIPERA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 21)

BIKINIbe??? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Nem. EREDETI kigyoborbe


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Szoval sajat KESZITMENY pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

szoval KUTYULMANY


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

UGATÁS bocs eléggé megbántott egy leendő kizárt így nyügös vagyok :angry:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

SÍRI CSEND adsl-12-227.adsl-fixip.axelero.hu

magyarországi a lelkem...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Tudom


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 21 2004, 02:10 PM
> * SÍRI CSEND adsl-12-227.adsl-fixip.axelero.hu
> 
> magyarországi a lelkem... *


 Van olyan, hogy a síri csend mellé még BŰZ is társul....


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 21)

SÖTÉT elme


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

FESTÉK


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 21)

olaj


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 21)

ha tuzre, akkor jobban EG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 21 2004, 01:06 PM
> *
> ugyis elhajtottak a fórumról HOMOKOZNI... :angry: *


...NAPSÜTÉS...és végre Laca is mehet ...  hova is...?? :rohog





Két szomszédasszony összefut a folyosón, az egyik kissé rosszmájúan megjegyzi:
- Képzelje szomszédasszony, tegnap lent voltunk a Balatonon, és a strandon a maga férjét láttam egy feltűnően attraktív fiatal lánnyal.
- Nézze szomszédasszony, a férjem elmúlt 35, hát csak nem mászkálhat a strandon kislapáttal meg vödörrel?! 
futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 21 2004, 09:52 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 21 2004, 09:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Sep 21 2004, 01:06 PM
> *
> ugyis elhajtottak a fórumról HOMOKOZNI... :angry: *


...NAPSÜTÉS...és végre Laca is mehet ...  hova is...?? :rohog





Két szomszédasszony összefut a folyosón, az egyik kissé rosszmájúan megjegyzi:
- Képzelje szomszédasszony, tegnap lent voltunk a Balatonon, és a strandon a maga férjét láttam egy feltűnően attraktív fiatal lánnyal.
- Nézze szomszédasszony, a férjem elmúlt 35, hát csak nem mászkálhat a strandon kislapáttal meg vödörrel?! 
futyul [/b][/quote]
kérek egy CSÓKOT! pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by laca+Sep 21 2004, 05:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Sep 21 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kérek egy CSÓKOT! pironkodo futyul  [/b][/quote]
:blink: :blink: :wacko: 
Nahát Laca...  ezt most hogyan is vezetted le...? pironkodo :wacko: 

...KÉZ...


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 21)

MANCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Tappancs


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 21)

Pedikür


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

manikur


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 21)

Körömlakk


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Koromporkolt


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 21)

Paprika


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Lecso :wacko: Es most megyek enni


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

NYELV


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

...BOTLÁS... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

SZERENCSÉS leérkezés


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

...Mizujs a Lottó NYEREMÉNY-nyel...? :blink: pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

szerinted? 
a 12 számot kihúzták de a többit nem a fenébe is :angry: szivar  
MELLÉ :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

:wacko: MELLÉ :wacko: semmi nem jut eszembe... futyul  

...mellé húztad,akkor nem lesz SÖRözés...   szivar


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Az csak HIDEGen jo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

MELEG szendvics


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

...Igazán KÉSZÍTHETNÉL egyet... 
...megyek leselkedek a kedvenc oldaladon... :wacko: :wacko: h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Kikeszithetned a ZOKNImat


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 21)

csöcsi! MOZIba ne vigyelek? :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 21 2004, 11:58 PM
> * Kikeszithetned a ZOKNImat  *


 :wacko: mi van..?...készítse ki neked az,akire GONDOLOK... :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

Laca :rohog :rohog meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 21 2004, 04:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 21 2004, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 21 2004, 11:58 PM
> * Kikeszithetned a ZOKNImat  *


:wacko: mi van..?...készítse ki neked az,akire GONDOLOK... :angry: [/b][/quote]
Mi tcsinalsz? :blink: ELMELKEDSZ? :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Sep 22 2004, 12:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Sep 22 2004, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi tcsinalsz? :blink: ELMELKEDSZ? :wacko: [/b][/quote]
jahát...megyek Lacához LÁTOGATÓBA... 
Laca...  mehetek?


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 21 2004, 05:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 21 2004, 05:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jahát...megyek Lacához LÁTOGATÓBA...  [/b][/quote]
gyere csak  
IZMOS és arany érmes magyar sportolók :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Moderator :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

kedves PRIVÁTOK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Privat ALKATRESZEK?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 22 2004, 12:07 AM
> * kedves PRIVÁTOK...  *


 ...erre válaszoljon más...  indulok...lécci Laca a szőnyeget...  pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Megcsal :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 21 2004, 05:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Sep 21 2004, 05:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Sep 22 2004, 12:07 AM
> * kedves PRIVÁTOK...  *


...erre válaszoljon más...  indulok...lécci Laca a szőnyeget...  pironkodo [/b][/quote]
azonnal kigurítom...  
VÖRÖS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by laca+Sep 22 2004, 12:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Sep 22 2004, 12:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azonnal kigurítom...  
VÖRÖS [/b][/quote]
:wacko:  ...De honnan TUDOD,hogy ott vagyok...?


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

nem tudom de HISZEK neked pironkodo :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Hiszek eg ISTENben Hiszek egy hazaban hiszek nagy magyarorszag feltamadasdaban


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...Vigyázz, mert mindent LÁT...  pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Akkor miert van FEHER botja?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

Az az én NEVEM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Te BOT vagy?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

:angry: azvagyte... :angry: nem ...most MÉRGES vagyok szivar :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Merges GOMBA B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...KALAP-kabát... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 22)

OROK-HARAG


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

BÉKE és nyugalom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...REMETE...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

ERDŐ alszom


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...KIRÁNDULÁS...  (ne aludj :wacko: ébresztő...)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

vagyok csak közben ETTEM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

JÓ ÉTVÁGYAT!


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 22)

UDVARIASSAG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 22)

ILLEM


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

AJÁNLAT


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 22)

TISZTESSÉGTELEN?


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

igen NAGYON tisztességtelen... pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...egy ÉJSZAKA... pironkodo ...1 millió ... :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 22)

ejszaka DURMOLNI kell


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...vagy az INTERNET-en 'lógni'... :wacko: futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 22 2004, 10:16 AM
> * ...egy ÉJSZAKA... pironkodo ...1 millió ... :wacko: *


 jó kis film  
internet? FÜGGŐSÉG pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...naja...ha már nem CIGIzek legyen valamilyen más helyette... futyul pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

LESZOKÁS
finom is a friss lehellet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...érdekes mennyire nem HIÁNYZIK... futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

ELÉGEDETT vagy?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...Önmagamban mindig találok HIBÁT...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

JAVÍTÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...csak ÓVATOSAN...lassan...megfontoltan...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

SZŰZ terület futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

... :wacko: hát ne hagyd PARLAGON...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 22 2004, 03:31 PM
> * ... :wacko: hát ne hagyd PARLAGON...  *


 cool 
FŰ :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...ezt nem akarom megérteni...  szoke ...KASZA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Aratas


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

SARLÓ futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...KALAPÁCS... futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

MAUZOLEUM :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Lenin? :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

putyilov GYÁRi munkások... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

:wacko: :angry: ...FUTÓSZALAG...hehehe


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

lancreakcio


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 22)

...DOMONÓ... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 22)

JÁTÉK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Az ELETtel


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

...REINKARNÁCIÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Kezdet


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

...vagy a VÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Drama


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 23)

FESZÜLTSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

ARAM erosseg


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Szeptember 23)

aram HIANY
a la hurrikan


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 23)

NINCS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

HIANYerzet


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

ELÉGEDETLENSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Aszony :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 23)

SORS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 23)

ÁGNES?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 23)

MÁGNES


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

PATAK


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

Mármint abban MOSSA, MOSSA. Csak beelőztek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

TISZTASAG fel egeszseg


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 23)

PATIKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Bisecurin


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 23 2004, 01:40 PM
> * Bisecurin  *


 Az mi? <_<


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 23)

...valami GYÓGYSZER, gondolom


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 23)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 23 2004, 02:04 PM
> * ...valami GYÓGYSZER, gondolom *


 Na gondoltam, de mit gyógyít? Van egy olyan sejtésem, hogy ez nem gyógyít, hanem valamit MEGAKADÁLYOZ


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

Megboldogult gyermekkoromban még részt vettünk AKADÁLYVERSENYen...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 23)

Én a ZSÁKFUTÁST élveztem nagyon...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 23)

GYŐZELEM nem is volt fontos! én igyekeztem is hogy ne nyerjek... :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 23)

a RÉSZVÉTEL fontosabb


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 23)

CSAPAT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 23)

ÖSSZETARTÁS


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

Tartozni valahová


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 23)

DUMCSI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

meno meno cool 

...BARÁTOK... pironkodo


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 23)

SZÍVVEL-LÉLEKKEL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

...HIT...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 23)

BIZALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

EREDMENY


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 23)

eredmenybol lesz a HALADA'S


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 23)

ZÖTYÖGES


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 23)

MACSKAKOVES utcak , de szepek Budan .


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 23)

VÁCI UTCA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

SetaloKOZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

...vagy esetleg lehetne...közVÉLEMÉNY :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Negativ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

...HULLÁM... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

A Tied? Mi tortent :wacko: GYASZ h34r:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 23)

HALÁL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 23 2004, 10:52 PM
> * A Tied? Mi tortent :wacko: GYASZ h34r: *


 ...Mé' lenne... :wacko: ...ÜNNEP... :rohog a macska itt van...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 23)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Sep 23 2004, 10:56 PM
> * HALÁL  *


:angry: Mondom, hogy nem.. :angry: :angry: Laca :wacko: :rohog

...ÜNNEP...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

DISZNOTOR  (kinek mi; a disznonak halal, az embereknek unnep  )


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

Gigi :rohog meno 

...HURKA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

meg a GYURKA!  meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 24 2004, 12:47 AM
> * meg a GYURKA!  meno *


 :wacko: :rohog maradjon ez akkor Gyurkának...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

a Gyurka meg a JULKANAK? (emlexel:tv-reklam)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

nem...   igy nemér...nemtom folytatni szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

"Ez a Gyurka, ez a Julka, ez pedig a vereshurka, hu, de jo, sutni valo, a hurka telen-nyaron jo! itt a kenyer, itt a so, hurkat enni CSUDA JOOOO!!"
(bocsiLyvi, csak ideztem  )


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

meno 

Akkor ez már tényleg a Gyurkának marad...  hagy törje a fejét...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

Lyvi. nem igaz, hogy a "csudajorol" nem jut eszedbe semmi?   
oke, akkor 
HABOS sutemeny  (Manyika utan szabadon)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 23 2004, 06:50 PM
> *  meno
> 
> Akkor ez már tényleg a Gyurkának marad...  hagy törje a fejét...  *


 :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

FRANCIA kremes meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

69


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 24 2004, 02:44 AM
> * 69 *


 :wacko: Ez mi? :blink: :blink: azon kívűl, hogy 69... :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 24)

Ha jol tudom a Magyarok Franciázásnak hivják pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Aha :rohog pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 24 2004, 05:22 PM
> * Ha jol tudom a Magyarok Franciázásnak hivják pironkodo *


  :wacko: :meghajolo Jó pap is... :meghajolo


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 24 2004, 06:22 PM
> * Ha jol tudom a Magyarok Franciázásnak hivják pironkodo *


 én ilyenekről csak olvastam :rohog 
FARKINCA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

futyul ...KISMALAC...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

FARKAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

...FORRÓVÍZ... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

KOPASZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Savalas


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

NYALÓKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Kerek


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

POPSI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

:wacko: ...TANGA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Bugyi


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 24)

BIKINI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

...Adj helyet magad mellett, az ABLAKhoz én is odaférjek... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Meztelen VALLadhoz erjen a vallam....... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

pironkodo 

...SÚLYZÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Nehezseg :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

Az előbb mondtad a Váróba...LEGYŐZHETŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Tulero


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

Sok LUD...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

...GYŐZELEM... meno 

:rossz ez pedig annak, akire gondolok... pironkodo bocsi...ez kijött belőlem...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

AVE CESAR


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

a KOCKA el van vetve...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Akkor ARATAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

KASZA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Ko


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 24)

...SZIKLA... B)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 24)

KEME'NY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 25)

Jobb HOROG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 25)

KUKAC


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 25)

...ALMA... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 25)

ALMA ATA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 25)

CSERNOBIL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 25)

...ROBBANÁS... :blink:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 25)

FANATIZMUS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 25)

TOLAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 25)

TERHES?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 26)

...ÁLLAPOT...


----------



## mioki (2004 Szeptember 26)

MAGÁNY... mostanában kicsit ez az állapotom...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Sep 26 2004, 02:01 PM
> * MAGÁNY... mostanában kicsit ez az állapotom... *


 és a kínai fiúk?
REMÉNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 26)

PANDORA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 27)

SZELENCEJE?


----------



## JuliG (2004 Szeptember 27)

MESEVILAG


----------



## mioki (2004 Szeptember 27)

SÁRKÁNYok

(laca: az ember lehet magányos sok emberrel körülvéve is... én mostanában a sok negatív hatás miatt visszahúzódtam a csigaházamba, ami kezd szűk lenni...)


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Sep 27 2004, 09:50 AM
> * SÁRKÁNYok
> 
> (laca: az ember lehet magányos sok emberrel körülvéve is... én mostanában a sok negatív hatás miatt visszahúzódtam a csigaházamba, ami kezd szűk lenni...)
> *


SÜSÜ
offtopic sajnos egyetértek veled... offtopic


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 27)

SHREK - az jobb.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

...MOZI...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 27)

mozgóKÉP


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

...FESTMÉNY...


----------



## laca (2004 Szeptember 27)

Mona Lisa MOSOLYA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

...HANGULAT...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 27)

KEDVCSINÁLÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Bemutato


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 27)

ŐSbemutató


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

szinhaz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

vigjatek


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

jokedv  ramferne


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Mosoly


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

fogszabalyzas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 27)

ESZTÉTIKA


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 27)

KALODA


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 27 2004, 05:57 AM
> *ESZTÉTIKA*


szepseg


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Sep 27 2004, 05:57 AM
> * KALODA *


 diszno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 27)

SEX


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

pasi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 27)

HASI


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

ha van neki  poci


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 27)

amit meg lehet NASSOLNI pironkodo :evil


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

nasi:csoki


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 27)

LILA TEHÉN - Milka (a kedvencem)


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

svajci csoki(folulmul minden milkat,de termeszetesen nem lebecsulendo) meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Szorulas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Szorulas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

:wacko:

...DUGATTYÚ... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Motor


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 27 2004, 11:03 AM
> * Szorulas  *


 kellemetlen


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

meno  

...SZERELŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

szakmunkas


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

fodrasz


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

hajasbaba


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

baby(pelenka)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Rongy?


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

nem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Tagadas


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

nyelvtan


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Nem EROSEGEM


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

gyengeseg futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

Veznasag :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

...Nagyim szokta hajdanán mondani: elfúj a SZÉL...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 27)

A Caribcsaj ertekeli a HUMORod


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 27)

...Pedig ma valahol azt hiszem ELVESZTETTEM... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 27 2004, 04:58 PM
> * ...Pedig ma valahol azt hiszem ELVESZTETTEM... :wacko: *


 Az AGY alatt , nezted? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

...még nem :blink: :blink: , de gondolom ott a PAPUCS van...vagy más?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

A FERJ? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

ezt nem értem... :wacko: Te otthon az ágy alá BÚJKÁLSZ...??? :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Ha KERGETnek


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

...VADÁSZAT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

ALATVEDOK B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

...BB...  


*1934 Szeptember 28. 
Párizsban megszületett Brigitte Bardot francia színésznő.*


:meghajolo 70 éves  :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

pironkodo Gyonyoru ALAK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

ja, es finom is a Balatonboglari BORocska


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Aszu PARTi vagyok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

en meg Merlot-parti, meg rizling-parti, meg harslevelu-parti, meg MUSKOTALYos-parti meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

A muskotalyost meg a debroit szeretem de a rizling sok SAVat csinal


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

a sav meg FEKELY-t... <_<


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 28)

gyomor :iszunk


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 28)

tükrözés...


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 27 2004, 08:06 PM
> * Aszu PARTi vagyok  *


 Van ízlésed!
Vajon mi lenne az eredmény, ha ebből az alapanyagból készülne konyak. Tudomásom szerint a franciák a legsilányabb borokból készítik...


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Sep 28 2004, 01:19 AM
> * tükrözés... *


 periszkop


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 28)

LESKELŐDÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

...TITOK... h34r:


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 28)

HÉTPECSÉTES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

...VIASZ...


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Szeptember 28)

méh


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

kas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

KAKAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

MadarTEJ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

MEDVEtop


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 28 2004, 05:12 AM
> * MEDVEtop *


 Azmiaz? Medvetalp?  Van a hutomben 3 kg-nyi . Tudsz RECEPTet?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Sep 28 2004, 01:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Sep 28 2004, 01:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-eb32_@Sep 28 2004, 05:12 AM
> * MEDVEtop *


Azmiaz? Medvetalp?  Van a hutomben 3 kg-nyi . Tudsz RECEPTet? [/b][/quote]
Kérem szépen, a medvetop az egy SÜTEMÉNY és a receptet kívülről nem tudom pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Sosem hallottam rola B) Szerezz nekem medvetalp receptet. Te olyan UGYES vagy Puff


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

A sütireceptet holnap megkapod  mert én nem csak ügyes vagyok, hanem SEGÍTŐKÉSZ is pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

es GONDOSKODO is!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Nekem nem a sutirecept kell , hanem az igazi medvetalp recept. Please


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 28 2004, 05:42 AM
> * es GONDOSKODO is! *


 Aha


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 28 2004, 01:43 PM
> * Nekem nem a sutirecept kell , hanem az igazi medvetalp recept. Please  *


 Jó, KEDVES, utánanézek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

pironkodo Kedves pironkodo MEGHATO


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

ÉRZÉKENY


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

LELKIZOS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

NYAFOGÓS?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

NYAMNYILA?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

anyámasszonyKATONÁja


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 28)

baka


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 28)

mi a helyzet a TŰZOLTÓfiúkkal Gigi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Ma volt a tv-ben , hogy az uj naptarjuk kaphato lesz minden sorosnel es drugmartban


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 28)

na! itt a jo hir  
ALLATVEDO akarok lenni! hol lehet itt olyat csinalni Canadaban?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 28)

:meghajolo ...CÉL...


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 28)

FÉNY az alagút végén


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 28)

FÉNYKÉP


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 28)

kodak


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 28)

CANON DIGITALis :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 28)

Canon APS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

AUTOMATA?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Nem KEZi toltesu :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

de nem is LAB-bal hajtos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Labas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

FEDO-neve: Labas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Rejtjel


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

KULCS?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

SZAMzar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

NYOLC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

A POSTAS nyolckor csonget


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

mivaaan, Csocsi?  
Tax-szal szamolod?
A POSTAS mindig ketszer(!!!) csenget...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

GST+PST :wacko: Nem vagyok en szamtantanar. Csonget es punktum


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

PROFESSZOR?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Docens


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

Micens???? :blink: 
CENT


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 29)

PENNY - a cicam (kulonben $-ka megfelelobb nev lenne ra )


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

mennyire szeretnek egy cicat.... de nem tehetem...
EGER


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

jerry


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 29)

BILLENTYŰ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 29)

Me a HERKENTYU :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

DUGATTYU


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 29)

MOTOR  Szia Gigi


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

az ELET motorja a szivecske 
Szijjja Dittus!


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 28 2004, 11:51 PM
> * jerry *


 Most nezem nem ezt a jerry-t akartam ,hanem a mesebol TOM parjat pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

igy is jo volt Rena  
akkor ELET az utolso szo?  :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 29 2004, 06:11 AM
> * igy is jo volt Rena
> akkor ELET az utolso szo?  :wacko: *


 Ahan  gyerkoc


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

MESEVILAG


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

Barbie


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

AMERIKAI-alom <_<


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ez az en almom


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 29)

VEGSZOT kerek, mert nem tudok "asszocialni"!


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

letelepedes


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Uj ELET


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

kellene


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 29)

...VÁLTOZÁS...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 29)

ALKALOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 29)

...nem hiszek a VÉLETLENekben...


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 29)

ELRENDELTETETT...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 29)

SORS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 29)

...CSILLAGOK...


----------



## mioki (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ma olyan nagy a PÁRA, hogy nem látszódnak...


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

viz


----------



## voila (2004 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 29 2004, 09:48 AM
> * viz *


 ...vizESES...


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

HORZSOLAS


----------



## voila (2004 Szeptember 29)

...SEB...TAPASZ...


----------



## mioki (2004 Szeptember 29)

VÉR :evil


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

kezd felelmetesse valni  huuuuuuu
KES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 29)

...tiszta HORROR...


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

VAMPIROK :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Drakula B)


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

SZEMFOG


----------



## fulgens (2004 Szeptember 29)

FOGHUZAS


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

FOGTECHNIKA :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 29)

Szep MOSOJt eloallitani? :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 29)

RUZS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 30)

(a Moulin Rouge) a VOROS Malom


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

piros


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

PIROSKA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

farkas :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

KECSKE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

taplalek LANC


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

BÉKLYÓ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

bilincs


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

KILINCS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 30)

...AJTÓ...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

KAPU


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Szeptember 30)

LAKAT van a kapumon


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

KULCS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Szeptember 30)

A MENYORSZAG kulcsa


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

ANGYALOK


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

FÖLDönjáró angyalok?


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

Nem a LEVEGOben ropkpdo B)


----------



## eb32 (2004 Szeptember 30)

SZÁRNYALÓ


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

LO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 30)

(LO)-VASUT


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

REPCSI


----------



## cini (2004 Szeptember 30)

LÉGIPARÁDÉ


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

KECSKEMET repulos napok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 30)

(kecskemeti futyulos)BARACK PALINKA


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

A 70%-os Csocsikenek.A 70%-ra kell gondolni


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 30)

hat, az mar ALLATI eros :blink:


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

De O azt irta birja,de csak ritkan  BEKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 30)

PORONTY


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

CSIMUTA


----------



## rókalány (2004 Szeptember 30)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 30 2004, 02:04 PM
> * CSIMUTA *


 az mi? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

:blink:


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

csimuta=csemete=gyerek


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Soha nem hallottam  Gyermek= aldas


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

Valoszinuleg messze lakom a nagyvaroshoz  es itt tanyan hasznaljuk ezeket a szavakat  :rohog 
ESKUVO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

REMalom :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

Nektek FERFIaknak pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Aha  pironkodo Katona


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 30)

EGYENRUHA
ugye nem vetted nagyon a szivedre? :huh:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 30 2004, 12:32 PM
> * EGYEN RUHA...
> *


 a többi MEZTELEN...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 1)

megfazik es NATHAS lessz :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 1)

Papir ZSEPI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 1)

Az a lenyeg hogy EROS legyen


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 1)

Kave.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 1)

Kers??? FEKETET :iszunk :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 1)

JAMAIKAI?


----------



## rena (2004 Október 1)

BRAZIL


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 1)

Foci


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 1)

Innen is "elszallt" jopar <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 1)

...CSEREJÁTÉKOS...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 1)

KISPAD
Csak annyit szeretnek hoozafuzni ,megkerdeztem nehany embert "hatalmas" varoskankban,hogy ismerik e a csimuta szot es tudtak mit jelent


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 2)

BUNTETES A csimuta szot en is most "hallom" eloszor.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 3)

A lapok bejovesenek lassusaga TURELEMre kenyszerit es elegge nagy buntetes :blink: :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 4)

Csipkerozsikanak is volt turelme a herceget kivarni, igaz ALUDT vagy 100 evig :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 4)

aludtTEJ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 4)

TEJÚT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Ut burkolat


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 4)

ASZFALT


----------



## laca (2004 Október 4)

BETYÁR futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Rablo


----------



## laca (2004 Október 4)

ALI BABA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Kave


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 4)

TEJSZINHABbal


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Habos TORTA


----------



## rena (2004 Október 4)

szulinap


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Ebben a korban mar TRAGEDIA :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 4)

Az EMBER tragediaja pironkodo


----------



## rena (2004 Október 4)

Mivel Ditta megelozott  igy GONDOLKODAS


----------



## cini (2004 Október 4)

komikum - KABARÉ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 4)

... az előbb még a KOMUKUM volt az utolsó...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 4)

mármint KOMIKUM!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 4)

CSALA ZSUZSA


----------



## rena (2004 Október 4)

Igen komikum lett volna de Ditta gyorsabb volt es kitoroltem,hat meg el is irtam ezek szerint  
VICC


----------



## rena (2004 Október 4)

lassu vagyok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 4)

s most ez vicc, vagy IGAZI? 
Rena?


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 4)

HAMIS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 4)

KARTYA pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Október 4)

kaszinó= KORDA GYÖRGY :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

...Korda-VILLA... :blink:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

Gyuri papa (IRIGY HÓNALJMIRIGY)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

:wacko: ...zenei PARÓDIA...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

KIGÚNYOLÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

...ELLENSÉG.... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

ROSSZINDULAT


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

Szövettan...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

az utóbbi időben a rosszindulat szóról a FÓRUM és a GYALÁZKODÁS jut az eszembe... nem is tudom, miért is? pironkodo  :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

Laca  én a fórum szót választom, nekem jobban tetszik... pironkodo 
...Jó TÁRSASÁG...BARÁTOK...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

és a SZÓLÁNC?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 5 2004, 10:29 AM
> * és a SZÓLÁNC?  *


 Egyesek szerint BUGYUTA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

IDOtoltes, jobb mint ha lopni jarnank :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

erről a bugyuta játékról: 
- csak inteligens gondolkodó emberek játszanak a szavakkal...
- szükséges hozzá az általános műveltség és néha picit több is...
tehát aki lenézi a szóláncot, lelke rajta tegye!
a sötét középkor inkvizítorai jutnak eszembe: amit nem értesz az BOSZORKÁNYSÁG :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 5 2004, 03:52 AM
> * csak inteligens gondolkodó emberek játszanak a szavakkal... *


 Sajnos nem mindig... néha olyanok is megszólalnak, akik okosabbak lennének, ha csendben maradnának!

MÁGLYA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

80 nap alatt a föld körül...
VERNE
aki nem érti miért ez jutott az eszembe a máglyáról, olvassa el a könyvet


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

HOLDUTAZÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

heroin :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 5)

ALOM kepek futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Lebeges :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

UFO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 5 2004, 10:29 AM
> * és a SZÓLÁNC?  *


meno meno :rohog :iszunk :iszunk

csak ennyit akartam mondani... offtopic magamnak!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

csaszeALJ B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 5)

CSESZE :iszunk Kave nelkul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Ful


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by cini+Oct 5 2004, 11:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cini @ Oct 5 2004, 11:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Oct 5 2004, 03:52 AM
> * csak inteligens gondolkodó emberek játszanak a szavakkal... *


Sajnos nem mindig... néha olyanok is megszólalnak, akik okosabbak lennének, ha csendben maradnának!

MÁGLYA [/b][/quote]
az okos ember játszik a szavakkal... a hülye dobálódzik futyul 
SÜKET


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 5)

OLOM


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

KEFELEVONAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 5)

SEX


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Oct 5 2004, 02:48 PM
> * SEX *


 a NYOMDÁban? :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by eb32+Oct 5 2004, 01:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (eb32 @ Oct 5 2004, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GIGI_@Oct 5 2004, 02:48 PM
> * SEX *


a NYOMDÁban? :rohog [/b][/quote]
Húú, de izgi.... a KONYHAPULTon is izgalmas tud lenni...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

netán a LIFTben


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Oct 5 2004, 02:19 PM
> * netán a LIFTben  *


 Ja, de abból ÜZEMZAVAR lesz... :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

ám fontos, hogy ne legyen PÁNIK :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by laca+Oct 5 2004, 05:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Oct 5 2004, 05:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


az okos ember játszik a szavakkal... a hülye dobálódzik futyul 
SÜKET [/b][/quote]
Laca! Ugye nem gondolod, hogy neked szólt? Még véletlenül sem szeretnék senki lelkivilágába lépni. A szivemre venném...

Most bePÁNIKoltam.

PELENKACSERE


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

KISZOLGÁLTATOTTSÁG


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

Mikor meztelenül FUT valaki álmában...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 5)

de ugye nem románul fut?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 5)

Hogy kell románul futni?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Oct 5 2004, 03:01 PM
> * de ugye nem románul fut?  *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog 
Elli ezt rajtunk kívül senki sem érti....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

:blink: Aha


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

Najó, feloldozom a kíváncsiságot! Bocs, de nem tudom máskéép leírni, magyarul "baszni", románul "a fute"...., vagyis "fut" annyit jelent, "baszok", "baszlak"....

NA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Engem? :blink: pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 5 2004, 04:20 PM
> * Engem? :blink: pironkodo *


 Nem, te... pironkodo pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)




----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 5 2004, 05:41 PM
> *  *


 Mi van, tán csak nem gondolod, hogy itt, nyilvánosan...!!!  pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 5)

Van aki szereti a közönséget....


----------



## rena (2004 Október 5)

KUKKOLAS : h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 5 2004, 02:01 PM
> * KUKKOLAS : h34r: *


 ...nemSZEP... <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by cini+Oct 5 2004, 03:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cini @ Oct 5 2004, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laca! Ugye nem gondolod, hogy neked szólt? Még véletlenül sem szeretnék senki lelkivilágába lépni. A szivemre venném...

Most bePÁNIKoltam.

PELENKACSERE [/b][/quote]
isten ments!  
én csak reagáltam... 
IZGALOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

...SZÍVDOBOGÁS...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

LOTTÓ ötös futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

...REMÉNY...  Bizom benned Laca...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

bizzál bennem, de azért tartsd SZÁRAZON a puskaport!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 5)

...tartom :wacko:  csak ne érezném úgy magam, mint a partra vetett HAL...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 5)

HORGÁSZ a pácban futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 6)

elfogyott a KUKAC


----------



## rena (2004 Október 6)

lehet menni asni kukacot a TRAGYAba :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 6)

kÍGYÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 6)

...Tekeredik a kígyó RÉTES akar lenni.. :wacko:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 5 2004, 09:16 AM
> * Najó, feloldozom a kíváncsiságot! Bocs, de nem tudom máskéép leírni, magyarul "baszni", románul "a fute"...., vagyis "fut" annyit jelent, "baszok", "baszlak".... *


 ...fincsi...

TÖKÖS-mákos


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 6)

KAPOSZTAS a kedvencem pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 6)

TOLTOTTkaposzta... meno


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 6)

SAVANYÚ az igazi....


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

savanyú káposztából finom az ERDÉLYI rakott káposzta is!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 6)

Azt en is nagyon szeretem de csak a HAZIt. A hetvegen megyunk a piacra es veszek teli kaposztat savanyitani. meno


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

háziBARÁT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 6)

Hat az ne legyen savanyu inkabb EDES :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 6)

KREMES


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

MÉZESBÁB


----------



## rena (2004 Október 6)

KARACSONY


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

szeretet


----------



## rena (2004 Október 6)

BOLDOGSAG


----------



## cini (2004 Október 6)

kék madár


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 6)

...KENGURU


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 6)

Na, ez engem most igazán érdekelne, hogy jutottál a kék madár tól a kenguruig, ebke? :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 6 2004, 03:05 PM
> * Na, ez engem most igazán érdekelne, hogy jutottál a kék madár tól a kenguruig, ebke? :rohog *


 :blink: :blink: :rohog 

...AUSZTRÁLIA...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 6 2004, 04:05 PM
> * Na, ez engem most igazán érdekelne, hogy jutottál a kék madár tól a kenguruig, ebke? :rohog *


élőlény mindkettő... futyul  
a boldogság kék madara... én is boldog vagyok ha tele az erszényem  
FEGYENC


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by laca+Oct 7 2004, 10:16 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (laca @ Oct 7 2004, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Oct 6 2004, 04:05 PM
> * Na, ez engem most igazán érdekelne, hogy jutottál a kék madár tól a kenguruig, ebke? :rohog *


élőlény mindkettő... futyul  
a boldogság kék madara... én is boldog vagyok ha tele az erszényem  
FEGYENC [/b][/quote]
Jééé, laca, én azt hittem, hogy a fijjuk jobban örülnek annak, ha kiürithetik...  
És megint egy értetlenség.... Austrália-fegyenc????

SING SING


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 7 2004, 10:30 AM
> * És megint egy értetlenség.... Austrália-fegyenc????
> 
> *


Rókalány...  

Tizenhárom év telt el azóta, hogy Cook kapitány 1770. április 19-én megpillantotta Ausztrália keleti partjait, és azt hivatalosan is az Angol Birodalomhoz csatolta. Az általa fölfedezett, távoli földrész talán feledésbe is merült volna, ha nem jön közbe az Észak amerikai Függetlenségi Háború. 1776-tól kezdődően ugyanis nem lehetett további fegyenceket deportálni az észak-amerikai gyarmatokra. A jelentősen megnövekedett elítélt bűnözők száma kezdett komoly problémát okozni az anyaországban, ahol az eddig szabadon lévő közterületek bekerítésével és az ipari forradalom hatására ezrével tódultak a vidéki nincstelenek a városokba. A nyomor és a nélkülözés napirenden volt. A korabeli törvények könyörtelen szigorral sújtottak le a mai számmal csekélységnek számító vétségeket elkövető férfiakra, nőkre és gyakran kiskorú gyermekekre is.

1779 óta ismételten szóba került a nemrég felfedezett New South Wales (Új Dél Wales), mint fegyenckolónia alapítására alkalmas terület. Évekig húzódó halogatás után 1787-ben a 48 éves Arthur Phillip tengerész kapitány, kinevezett kormányzó parancsnoksága alatt egy 11 hajóból álló flotta indult útnak a távoli, alig ismert angol koronabirtok felé, hogy ott büntető települést alapítson. Így, mi tagadás, Ausztrália a világ egyetlen országa, amelynek alapköveit elítélt bűnözők rakták le.




....BÜNTETÉS... :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 7)

Sok volt az ARTATLAN koztuk


----------



## cini (2004 Október 7)

...büntetés a mai nap számomra is, zéró a munkakedvem, pedig ezer a dolgom...

KORBÁCS


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 7)

Nevezd ki a nai napot unnepnek,es ne csinalj semmit :rohog :rohog 
a korbacs az tul BRUTALIS


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 7)

Lyvi, ma is tanultam valamit... :meghajolo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 7)

a jo PAP is holtig tanul :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 7)

PEDOFIL? :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 7)

Mindegyikbol SZOPRANT csinalnek :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Oct 7 2004, 05:04 AM
> * Nevezd ki a nai napot unnepnek,es ne csinalj semmit :rohog :rohog
> *


 ...csak ki kéne találni, mit is ünneplek... édes semmittevés

a pedofil pap igenis megérdemli a korbácsot!

ÁLSZENT


----------



## cini (2004 Október 7)

Én is mindjárt kivágom a MAGAS C-t! Biztos fázik a gépem, folyton lemaradok.
El is köszönök. SZIA MINDENKI!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 7)

VITAMIN? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 7 2004, 12:25 PM
> * Lyvi, ma is tanultam valamit... :meghajolo *


  meno 

...Istenem  add, hogy ezt Garfi is elolvassa...lécci...lécci  



...PAPRIKA...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Oct 7 2004, 02:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lyvian @ Oct 7 2004, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Oct 7 2004, 12:25 PM
> * Lyvi, ma is tanultam valamit... :meghajolo *


 meno 

...Istenem  add, hogy ezt Garfi is elolvassa...lécci...lécci  



...PAPRIKA...  [/b][/quote]
Miért kell ezt Garfi elolvassa? <_< 

PaPRIKÁS CSIRKE.... nyami...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 7 2004, 03:09 PM
> *
> Miért kell ezt Garfi elolvassa? <_<
> 
> PaPRIKÁS CSIRKE.... nyami... *


Mert néha úgy tűnik, 'szálka' a szemében ez a topic... :wacko:  
Pedig hidd el Rókalány, én is nem egyszer néztem utána egy-egy szónak, kifejezésnek, ami itt 'hangzott' el...  :meghajolo 


...NOKEDLIvel...


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 7)

Ahha, értem...

A csirkepaprikás nokedlivel hízlal, úgyhogy inkább 

FOGYI :evil


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 7)

...inkább MOZGÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 7)

...SÉTA...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 7)

sétaPÁLCA


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 7)

Charlie Chaplin....következö szo DIKTATOR ????


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 7)

mint a DOGE volt Italiaban? <_<


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

VELENCE


----------



## laca (2004 Október 8)

KÉK laguna...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

SZÜZESSÉG elvesztése...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 8)

SZŰZIESSÉG


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

...fehér liliomszál...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Liliomfi


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

ÁLRUHA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 8)

ÁLARC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Kepmutato


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 8)

SZINESZkedo futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 8)

RENDEZŐ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

rendezőPÁLYAUDVAR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Palyaudvar


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

Megy a GŐZÖS... Kanizsára


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

Csöcsi, egyre gondoltunk!


----------



## cini (2004 Október 8)

nem Kanizsára megyek, de elköszönök! Hétfőn jövök.

ALAGÚT


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Szia. Az alagut vegen latom a FENYt


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 8)

A TELEHOLD is szep fenyt tud adni :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 8)

van aki holdvilagKEPu.... :wacko:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 8)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Oct 8 2004, 01:07 PM
> * van aki holdvilagKEPu.... :wacko: *


 Ha Jordániában ilyet mondanak, az BÓKnak számít.... Fura, mi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Udvarlas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 8)

DU:RRöG... mint a fajdkakas  (a ":" tegyetek a nagyU-ra  )


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 8)

Huh,most melyik szora kell irni az irnivalot??? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 8)

NASZ


----------



## Pufi (2004 Október 8)

NASA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 8)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Oct 8 2004, 11:49 PM
> * NASA *


 érdekes irányváltás  
na erre mit lépsz!? 
NOÉ bárkája
ha rájösz miért ezt írtam akkor :meghajolo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 9)

... es utana a VIZOZON...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 9)

VILAGVEGE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 9)

MAGELLAN


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 9)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Oct 8 2004, 10:52 PM
> * MAGELLAN *


 Gigi nem ertem a szot :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 9)

Magellan-SZOROS - lásd Tüzföld,Dél-Amerika


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 9)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Oct 9 2004, 12:46 AM
> * Magellan-SZOROS - lásd Tüzföld,Dél-Amerika *


 Koszi meno 
kenyelmetlen ha CIPO futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Október 9)

REPUBLIC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 9)

Varazsolj


----------



## rena (2004 Október 9)

PALCAval


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 9)

Buvesz


----------



## rena (2004 Október 9)

RODOLFO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 9)

nezd a KEZEM, mert csalok


----------



## laca (2004 Október 9)

egy női LÁBNÁL, csak kettő lehet jobb


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 9)

...ALFÖLDI PAPUCS...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 10)

igen DRÁGÁM?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 10)

...Laca nagyon TANULÉKONY...  cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 10)

mondhatnam RUGALMAS


----------



## laca (2004 Október 10)

ALKALMAZKODO :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 10)

KÖPÖNYEGforgato


----------



## laca (2004 Október 10)

KAMÉLEON


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 10)

HULLO futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 10)

HIDEG veru


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 10)

KOSZIVU


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 10)

Mostoha B)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 10)

GONOSZ


----------



## rena (2004 Október 10)

ROSSZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 10)

...JAVÍTÓINTÉZETbe vele... :wacko: :angry: :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 Október 10)

kesobb BUNOZES


----------



## laca (2004 Október 10)

nem vagyok én APÁCA... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 10)

...nem élhetek BEZÁRVA... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 10)

MADÁRTEJ / a srácokkal régen azon hülyültünk ha valaki börtönbe kerül közülünk annak viszünk madártejet... futyul  /


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 11)

vagy CSULKOS BABLEVEST :lol:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 11)

SZABO CSALAD a radiobol.

Ezt kicsit meg kell magyarazni hogy jutottam a csulkos bablevestol a regi nepszeru radios csaladig, esetleg a fiatalabbjai nem ismerik a tortenetet. A Szabo csaladban szereplo Wagner Feri nagyon szerette a fent emlitett bablevest, aztan egyszer a musorban az volt, hogy elutotte egy auto es korhazba kerult. Idos nenike ment a korhazba es vitte a csulkos bablevest, hogy attol a kedvence meg fog gyogyulni.


----------



## rena (2004 Október 11)

BARATOK KOZT


----------



## cini (2004 Október 11)

Ha már sorozat,

ISAURA (Rabszolgasors - annak idején gyűjtöttek a felszabadítására. Most meg sokan azt hitték, Szemlédi András tényleg nyert a lottón...)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

Hat erre azt mondjak hogy a bolondnak van SZERENCSEje


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 11)

LOTTO


----------



## cini (2004 Október 11)

ÁLMODOZZ! Amíg a bilibe nem lóg a kezed!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

HOLDKOROS alszom


----------



## laca (2004 Október 11)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 11 2004, 10:46 AM
> * Ha már sorozat,
> 
> ISAURA (Rabszolgasors - annak idején gyűjtöttek a felszabadítására. Most meg sokan azt hitték, Szemlédi András tényleg nyert a lottón...) *


 na és Esmeralda szemműtétje? arra is gyüjtöttek... :rohog 
AMSTRONG-holdraszállás-Ararát hegy-Noé bárkája
az emberi hiszékenység végtelen... a rendszerváltáskor azt hittem nekem is jobb lesz... tévedtem pironkodo :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 11)

„Kis lépés egy embernek, hatalmas UGRÁS az emberiségnek.” pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

A BOLHA ugorja a legnagyobbat


----------



## cini (2004 Október 11)

Csináljunk belőle ELEFÁNT-ot?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 11)

...állítólag nem FELEJT...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 11)

de reméljük, MEGBOCSÁT...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

Miert valaki itt BUNOZOTT


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 11)

BŰNHŐDÉS


----------



## cini (2004 Október 11)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Oct 11 2004, 05:46 AM
> * BŰNHŐDÉS *


 Ez lesz az én osztályrészem, ha nem állok neki a munka frontján tevékenyen harcolni.
Szia Mindenki! Később benézek...

"A BÖRTÖN ablakába..."


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 11)

"...hosszú haját MEGSIMOGATNÁM..."


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 11)

KEDVESKEDES


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 11)

HADTAP-os :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

<_< Nem kell FOZNI


----------



## laca (2004 Október 11)

KUKTA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 11)

LEKVÁR


----------



## rena (2004 Október 11)

Jam


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

CUKOR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 11)

...REGGELI...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 11)

Alitolag a nap legfontossabb ETKEZESe futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 11)

reggel etkezz, mint egy kiraly


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 11)

Tron


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 12)

...ALMA... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 12)

JOGAR


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 12)

IGAZSAG


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

...az odaát van... és nem biztos, hogy KIDERÜL.


----------



## rena (2004 Október 12)

BEBORUL


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

Eső után KÖPÖNYEG


----------



## rena (2004 Október 12)

koponyegFORGATO


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

propellerNYAKKENDŐ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

BERET


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 12)

KUCSMA


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

KALAP


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

kalapDOBOZ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

AJÁNDÉKdoboz


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 12)

Az mindeg OROMET hoz


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

Ezért JÁROK ide!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

elégedett MOSOLY


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 12)

Szerintem BOLDOG vigyorgas


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

szívbőljövő KACAJ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

ÖRDÖGI vigyor


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

ördögi TERV


----------



## cini (2004 Október 12)

Ember tervez, ISTEN végez.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

VÉGZET


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Sors


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 12)

A sors adott, de azért IRÁNYÍTANI tudunk kicsit rajta..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Sofor


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

csak működjön jól az IRÁNYTŰnk


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 12)

Bezzony, nagy UTAZÁS az élet, jól jön hozzá a jó sofőr, meg az iránytű is..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 12 2004, 06:37 AM
> *Bezzony, nagy UTAZÁS az élet, jól jön hozzá a jó sofőr, meg az iránytű is..
> [post=138757]Quoted post[/post]​*






Kokain


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

FORRÁSVÍZ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 12)

Kokain nem kell, de egy kis FŰ jól jön, meg a forrásvíz is, mert szomjas leszek utána..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Oct 12 2004, 06:45 AM
> *Kokain nem kell, de egy kis FŰ jól jön, meg a forrásvíz is, mert szomjas leszek utána..
> [post=138768]Quoted post[/post]​*




AQztan majd jon a KECSKE es lelegeli


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 12)

biztos vagy benne, hogy nem TEHÉN legel ott?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 12)

BOCI :blink:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 12)

MILKA


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 12)

SVAJC


----------



## rena (2004 Október 12)

NASZUT(marmint a mienk)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 12)

...HOTEL... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 12)

FOTEL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 12)

...KÉNYELEM...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 12)

KELETI


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 12)

...a VONAT nem vár... futyul futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 12)

ALL? :blink:


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 13)

megy


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 13)

szorp  :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

meggyszorp (5 massalhangzo egymas mellett 1 magyar szoban, nem SEMMI! <_< )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 13)

LUFI meghamozva


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

PUFI?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 13)

...elakadtunk?

lufi meghámozva...

héjában a VITAMIN


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 13)

Inkább PRITAMIN paprika! Húúú, de finom!


----------



## cini (2004 Október 13)

...és a CHILI?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 13)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 13 2004, 06:12 AM
> *...és a CHILI?
> [post=138894]Quoted post[/post]​*


Milyen nyelven erted??? Ha angol akkor HUVOSet jelent , ha pedig Mexikoi spanyol akkor egy jo kis eros babfozelek fincsi!!!! meno meno


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 13)

CSIPOS


----------



## laca (2004 Október 13)

csípős NYELVŰ menyecske


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 13)

Mindeg szerettem a fustolt MARHA nyelvet :rohog :rohog :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 13)

...én marha a chilipaprikára gondoltam, de mondhattam volna macskapöcsűt is...

KARÁM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 13)

...egyfajta SZABADSÁG...


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Október 13)

szobor


----------



## rena (2004 Október 13)

DAVID


----------



## laca (2004 Október 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 13 2004, 06:39 PM
> *DAVID
> [post=138921]Quoted post[/post]​*


csavarok egy nagyot:
CSÚZLI :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 13)

Briosche  ( azt is szeretem? )


----------



## rena (2004 Október 13)

CSIGA(marmint a kakaos)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

az egy TURELMES allat


----------



## rena (2004 Október 13)

INDULATOS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

azt mondod, talan KAKAS-kodik?....  
valyon ok is harcolna a csajokert? <_<


----------



## rena (2004 Október 13)

Max a TYUKokert :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

azokert a tyukESZuekert?


----------



## rena (2004 Október 13)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAT,NOben sem mindig az eszes a nyero


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 13)

ha no, akkor FEJLODO...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 13)

GYARAPODO


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 14)

KAMAT?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

PETŐFI


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

inkább a SLÁGER rádió...


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 14)

ÖRÖKZÖLD


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

"Ó szép FENYŐ..."


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 14)

KARACSONY vagy SKANDINAVIA


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Akkor:

AJÁNDÉK AZ IKEÁBAN!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 14 2004, 10:28 AM
> *Akkor:
> 
> AJÁNDÉK AZ IKEÁBAN!
> [post=139041]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ne említs az IKEA-t, mert Jullan MÉRGES lesz :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Csak meg ne MARjon!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

TIGRIS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 14)

...VADállat...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

Csak TERMESZETES


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Van körülöttem néhány vadállat, lehet, hogy ketrecbe kellene bújnom?
Nem igazán ÉDENKERTI állapot...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 14)

...PARADICSOM...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Az nagyon EGÉSZSÉGES! És még fincsi is.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

Eppen tegnap tettem el egy kis Mexikoi eros paradicso BEFOTtet itt ugy hivjak hogy selsa


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 14)

Huurrááá  kitaláltam mit főzök...Ditta :meghajolo a befőttről jutott eszembe...bár semmi köze a befőtthöz :blink: :wacko: 
Hamar kész lesz...ZÖLDBABFŐZELÉK...tükörtojással...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

A zoldbab friss vagy MIRELIT


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 14)

...JÉG... pironkodo 

Anyukám üvegbe szokta nekem befőzni...  :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

Menjetek vendeglobe, ott nem MERGEZIK a kajat  Hol a kavem , faj a hatam , hisztis vagyok :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 14 2004, 05:27 AM
> *Menjetek vendeglobe, ott nem mergezik a kajat  Hol a kavem , faj a hatam , hisztis vagyok :wacko:
> [post=139072]Quoted post[/post]​*


 HISZTIS?????? Na jo itt a kaved ( most sutike nincs mert hisztiztel) :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

Bruhuhu, sutit akarok :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 14 2004, 12:27 PM
> *Menjetek vendeglobe, ott nem mergezik a kajat  Hol a kavem , faj a hatam , hisztis vagyok :wacko:
> [post=139072]Quoted post[/post]​*



Miiiivaannn????? :wacko: Jól vagy???
Különben is nem lehet mindenki mágnáska...  B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

Kuldtem neked kepeket a hazrol


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 14 2004, 05:33 AM
> *Bruhuhu, sutit akarok :wacko:
> [post=139074]Quoted post[/post]​*


Na jol van jol van de aztan be is kell ezt osztani nem egyszerre FELFALNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

Nincsen benne csokikrem


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 14 2004, 05:27 AM
> * Hol a kavem , faj a hatam , hisztis vagyok :wacko:
> [post=139072]Quoted post[/post]​*



Úgy látszik nem csak nekem van sz.r napom 

...mérgezés... van ELLENSZER?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

ellenszer mindig van, csak meg kell TALÁLNI


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

Mutet :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 14)

BETEGEN????? B)


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

csak a DOKI legyen 100 %-os, mikor műt...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

VÉRADÁS


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Itt a kedvenc Lacám! 

...én is éppen vért adok...

TAMPON (bocsika)


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

ajaj  
NYŰGÖS pironkodo futyul


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

nem veszélyes, csak SZESZÉLYES.... :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

...jó lenne, ha csak ÁPRILISI TRÉFA lenne, de mindjárt toló fájásom lesz!:O  Azelőtt még karate edzésre is elmentem "így", észre sem vettem... úgy látszik öregszem. Bár az egyik kollégám szerint csak kezdek elsárkányosodni...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

de jó ide írtam be egy pillanatra amit más fórumon akartam :rohog 
BOLOND szivar


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

Annak idején a királyi bolondnak KIVÁLTSÁGOS helyzete volt...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Nincs ÜRESEDÉS abban a munkakörben?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 14)

Oh, én lennék az első pályázó, de ez csak ÁBRÁND


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

Addig nem baj, ha ábrándozol, amíg nincsenek TÉVESZMÉ-id!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

ZSEBTÉVÉ hakapeszi ha kap eszi! :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

de nem a JAPÁNOK gyártották!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

kedvenc regényem: SHOGUN


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

KARD ?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 14)

...magamra maradtam. Azért HARAKIRI-t nem fogok elkövetni. Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 14)

kÖTÉL


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 14)

INDIANA JONES


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 14)

MOZI


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 15)

MANIA


----------



## cini (2004 Október 15)

KÉNYSZERKÉPZET


----------



## laca (2004 Október 15)

megy előttem egy igencsak formás fenekű csaj... de meg SIMOGATNÁM...
ez is egy kényszerképzet... futyul :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 15)

Simogatás....de jó is az!!!

MEGHITT


----------



## rena (2004 Október 15)

KARACSONY


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

CSODAK a gyermekkorban


----------



## rena (2004 Október 15)

MESE


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

Elenk FANTAZIA


----------



## rena (2004 Október 15)

GYEREK


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

ARTATLAN


----------



## laca (2004 Október 15)

ki SZŰZ Franciaországban?
-minden 14 éven aluli lány
Afrikában?
-minden 14 éven aluli fiú
és Iránban?
-minden kecske amelyik gyorsabban szalad mint a pásztor... futyul :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

<_< VENKISASSZONY


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 15)

ugye nem rám gondoltál pironkodo 

RIGOLYA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

Persze hogy nem te meg nem vagy 80- eves Te csak KISASSZONY vagy nem ven :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 15)

... talán leszek MENYASSZONY is :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 15)

meno meno meno


----------



## cini (2004 Október 15)

ARA(papagáj)


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 15)

CIPŐmárka


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 15)

neha szorit, KENYELMETLEN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Szituacio


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 15)

...néha már MOSOLYOGNI is tudok utólag rajta... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 15)

SÁTÁNI kacaj :evil


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 15)

OZZY Osborne


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Október 15)

A Marilyn Manson nem sátánibb? Múltkor láttam róluk egy műsort, hogy a 80-as években azzal vádolták őket, hogy sátánimádatra felszólító képkockákat csempésztek a videoklippjeikbe, amik szemmel nem láthatóak, de az agy felfogja őket és hogy mennyi fiatal lett ettől öngyilkos stb. Érdekes, én sosem rajongtam az ilyen zenéért. Amúgy ez milyen műfaj? Rock vagy PUNK vagy más?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 15)

punk-tum... VEGE


----------



## rena (2004 Október 15)

ELEJE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 15)

OMEGA?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Október 16)

LGT


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 16)

KOBOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 16)

<_< PARBAJ


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 16)

Aj azok a NOK, mindig parbajozni kell ertuk. :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 Október 16)

FICKOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 16)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 15 2004, 05:37 PM
> *SÁTÁNI kacaj :evil
> [post=139231]Quoted post[/post]​*



Laca :wacko: :wacko: szivar 


...ha nem volnának, ki kéne őket TALÁLNI... :wacko: futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 17)

a vak TYUK is...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 17)

Mejik jott elobb a tyuk vagy a TOJAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

a HIMEStojas


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 18)

NEPMUVESZET


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

a PENZKOLTES is muveszet?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 18)

ha van mit költeni... futyul 
PLAZA cicák


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 18)

ilyen is van? 

KIRAKAT


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 18)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Oct 18 2004, 10:56 AM
> * ilyen is van?
> 
> KIRAKAT
> [post=139418]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ebke, errefelé plaza cicáknak nevezik azokat a semmitcsináló, de mégis legutolsó divat szerint öltözködő hiperszolizott, műkörmös, piercinges, tetkós, üresfejű csajszikat, akik semmi mást nem csinálnak egész nap, csak járják a plázákat, költik a pénzt, és egyáltaltalán, mindent a plázában csinálnak: oda járnak moziba, fodrászatba..... egyszóval

MAGAMUTOGATÁS

az egész..... <_<


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 18)

Rókuci, köszi a felvilágosítást, vmi hasonlóra gondoltam én is. Ez a kategória már nálunk is létezik. 
Sajnos a kirakat szó után lemaradt a baba - kirakatbabára gondoltam.

BETEGSÉG


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 18)

vagy 

MÁNIA?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 18)

... nem Románia


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 18)

SZÜLŐHAZA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

Kedves EMLEK


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 18)

NOSZTALGIA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

Az ember mindeg csak a SZEPre emlekszik


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 18)

...még a kevésbé KELLEMES emlékeket is szebbé varázsolja az idő


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

Ember kuzdj es bizva BIZZAL


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 18)

"A cél halál, az élet KÜZDELEM,
S az ember célja a küzdés maga."

Ez is Madách Az ember tragédiájából való.


----------



## cini (2004 Október 18)

Megküzdöttem a statisztikai adatszolgáltatással! Ez majdnem felért egy harccal a SÁRKÁNY ellen...
Ennyi voltam mára, sziasztok!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...REPÜLŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

cseszealj


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...KÁVÉ... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Keseruen nyolc cukorral  KESERU


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...MÉZ... :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 18)

Mici MACKO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

gyermek JATEK


----------



## rena (2004 Október 18)

PLUSSALLAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

GYUJTES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

persely


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

MISE


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...BOR... :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

ALKOHOLISTA :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...FÜGGŐSÉG... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

LAKAT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

Lakatlan SZIGET


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

PENTEK


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

BENSZULOTT cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

benn hogy lehet szuletni?  
mindenki kiJON, amikor szuletik, neeem?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

Lehet hogy igazad van de talan a FAJ tol fugg :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

Szorenyi LEVENTE? (...mert meg faj, faj, faj...)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 18)

KISKATONA???


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...TAKARODÓ... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 18)

LOPOKROC.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 18)

...DURVA... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 19)

KEGYETLEN? :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 19)

...szerintem, ha valami kegyetlen az FÁJ is...  vagy nem?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 19)

Lyvi, jogos a 2 PONT


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

... pont, pont, VESSZŐCSKE...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

RAJZ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 19)

Fura, hogy mi jutott eszembe a rajzról... Kicsi koromban suli után mindig apám munkahelyére mentem be, és ott voltunk, míg a munkaidejének vége volt, utána mentünk haza. Nagyon szerettem odajárni, mert persze a kolleginái (csinos hölgyekkel volt körülvéve) körülajnároztak engem. Ha meg senkinek sem volt ideje rám, akkor beültettek egy üres asztlahoz, odaraktak elén egy csomó papírt, egy millió színű szinesceruza készletet, azt én rajzoltam. Apukám is odajött néha, és elefántokat rajzoltunk... pirosakat.... :rohog meg zöldeket.... :rohog 
Szóval nekem a rajzról 

APUKÁM jutott eszembe....


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

CSALÁD


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

KÖTELÉK


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

FUGGO


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

...lógó?...

PLASZTIKAI SEBÉSZ


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 19)

MŰTÉT


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

De megeri a FAJDALOM :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

...lehet CSILLAPÍTANI...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

a SZOMJAT is... :iszunk


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

Tudom csak egy kicsit PANASZKODNI kell


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

PANASZKÖNYV

Barátnőmék büféjében (kocsma) egyszer egy kedves vendég megkérdezte, milyen könyvet vásárolnak.
Barátnőm értetlenül nézett, azt mondta semmilyet.
Vendég: akkor miért van kiírva: vásárlók könyve...
Hetekig ezen röhögtünk.


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

MESÉLJ...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

Na miről szeretnél hallani?...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

Meg jo ha tud hallani es nem SUKET :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

"...Józsi bácsi, ZÖRÖG a sárhányó!
Mivan? Nem hallom, mert zörög a sárhányó!"


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

he? én süket vagyok! de nem VAK! :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

Ugylatszik most zorgessel jarnak . Valamikor CSOROGNI jartak :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 19 2004, 04:56 AM
> *he? én süket vagyok! de nem VAK! :rohog
> [post=139650]Quoted post[/post]​*



Hat akkor nem sokat hasznaltad a VAKUt :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

Laca! Vak tyúk is talál szemet.
Régen csörögni, mostanában már csak csorogni...
CSAP


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

de igen bizony sokat  
FOTÓ futyul


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

Úgy látom lassú vagyok, többszálon futnak az események.
Én is elfutok ebédelni.
Addig képzeljetek ide egy KÉP-et rólam...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 19)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 19 2004, 05:00 AM
> *Laca! Vak tyúk is talál szemet.
> Régen csörögni, mostanában már csak csorogni...
> CSAP
> [post=139655]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ha csap akkor jojjon belole SOR meno es a foto csnaljon zep kepet meno


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

sokat nem kell képzelődnöm futyul mivel a magyar hírességekről elég nagy az ARCHÍVUMom ezért erre gondoltam


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 19 2004, 05:12 AM
> *sokat nem kell képzelődnöm futyul mivel a magyar hírességekről elég nagy az ARCHÍVUMom ezért erre gondoltam
> [post=139661]Quoted post[/post]​*



archívum... Jó, ha van mihez NYÚLNI...

Kérek még képet!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 19)

Khm, bocsika.... én nem tudom, ki ez a hölgy... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

Domján Edit...
FILM MŰVÉSZET


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

csak ülünk, és nézünk, mint a MOZI-ban.


----------



## cini (2004 Október 19)

...egyedül nem jó a legklasszabb film sem... POPCORN sincs, lelépek (és egy kicsit dolgozom)


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Október 19)

csináld magad KARÁCSONYFADÍSZ


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 19)

FENYŐILLAT


----------



## voila (2004 Október 19)

...UNNEP...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 19)

Karacsony


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

beigli


----------



## rena (2004 Október 19)

MAKOS????????????????,


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

dios


----------



## rena (2004 Október 19)

inkabb MOGYOROS vagy fahejjas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 19)

...MÓKUS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 19)

LOMPOS farok


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 19)

.... a boglyos, lompos, loncsos
és bozontos, piszén pisze KÖLYÖKMACKÓ...  Vackor


----------



## laca (2004 Október 19)

MÉZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

KOCSOG... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

homokos


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

az homokozo VODOR, nem?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

A nem is, az a SZEMETvodor


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Az a TORPE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

MORGO... (Dulit mar regen lattam Csocsi, hogy van a keze?)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

VIDOR :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

HOTEHENKE :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

ja. es a HAMUPOPOCSKA! (de sokszor meghallgatom a Markos-Nadast itt, mikor a beka segge alatt vagyok...Nem Csocsi, nem rad celoztam!)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

PIA (asszociacio Liza Minelli)


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Október 20)

SMOKEY JOE'S CAFE


----------



## rena (2004 Október 20)

HORVATH-KERT


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

PRESSZO


----------



## rena (2004 Október 20)

KOCSMA :iszunk


----------



## mioki (2004 Október 20)

SÖRSZAG :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 20)

PIA


----------



## cini (2004 Október 20)

pia-nista


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 20)

ZONGORA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

Játszd újra Sam...
CASABLANCA futyul :meghajolo


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Október 20)

elfújta a szél


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 20)

:rohog :rohog De a HIPO megmaradt :rohog ki emlekszik erre??????????????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

vizilo? :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

az HUGÓ volt  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

:blink: Legyen Hugo, de annak semmi ERTELME


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 20)

Dehogy nincs értelme, Csöcsi, a vizilovat hívták Hugónak, ez volt a 

NEVE!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

A hypo is vizilo , amitol kifeheredik a RUHA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 20)

Kit kell meg RUHAZNI???????? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

A Garfit. Penz szamolva macska verve jo futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 20)

:rohog :rohog En mindeg azt hittem ezt a GYEREKre mondjak :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

ovoda


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 20)

... első MUNKAHELYem


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

a mostani munkahelyemmel tele a ... HÓCIPŐM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...cseréld le, mert ha vizes a cipőd hamar MEGFÁZOL... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

offtopic csöcsi:
Hugó a viziló
Egy kikötőben a cápák állandóan akadályozzák a
hajók ki- és berakodását, ezért a hatóságok
vizilovakkal üldözik el őket. Fellendül a ki-
kötő élete a kiváncsiskodoktól, ám a cápák el-
vonulnak és a vizilovak feleslegessé válnak, 
ezért elhatározzák kiirtásukat.
A menekülő kis viziló - Hugó - védelmére kelnek
a gyerekek. Ők próbálják meg sok kalandon ke-
resztül jóvátenni a felnőttek igazságtalan-
ságait. offtopic 
azt a "cipőm" nem tudom lecserélni pironkodo :rohog 
FORRÓ tea


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 20)

CITROMmal és mézzel finom. Főzhetek neked egy teát, Laca? pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 20)

... esetleg kipróbálhatnád a KALAPKÚRÁt is, ha a forró tea nem segít :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 20 2004, 08:03 AM
> *offtopic csöcsi:
> Hugó a viziló
> Egy kikötőben a cápák állandóan akadályozzák a
> ...





Koszonom, ez kimaradt a masodik gyermekkorombol


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

nem iszok szeszesitalt egy pár hónapja tehát marad a tea... :iszunk 
FOGORVOS-fájdalomcsillapító-no alkohol


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...ajjajj...  ...FÚRÓGÉP...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

zabszem effektus :rohog 
bátor a csatában és fél a fogorvostól :wacko: :rohog 
FÉLELEM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 20 2004, 04:05 PM
> *zabszem effektus :rohog
> bátor a csatában és fél a fogorvostól :wacko: :rohog
> FÉLELEM
> [post=139942]Quoted post[/post]​*




 ne má'... :rohog 
...HARColj ellene...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

fogorvos ellen? nem ORULTem en meg :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...kényszerZUBBONY... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

NADRÁG amely nem csütörtöki... :rohog 
Latabár Kálmán :meghajolo


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 20)

Akkor legyen JEGESmedve


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

ELEMI ÖSZTÖN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

sex


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

azok a lábak...  
az a CSIPKÉS bugyi...  ja bocs az nem volt :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...VERŐ...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

TANU-Bástya elvtárs


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...FEKETEVÁGÁS...  Dezső...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

PINCE :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Október 20)

BOGÁR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 20)

...SZARVAS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

csoda


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

Ken Follett: KATEDRÁLIS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 20)

Notre Dame?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 20)

ANGOL katedrális...
bár az építője félig francia


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...DIANA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 21)

ANOREXIA?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...Ja... :blink: boldogtalanság...ALAGÚT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 21)

vegen a FENY?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...VAKÍTÓ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 21)

GLORIA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 21)

VÉNUSZ


----------



## Ainariel (2004 Október 21)

domb


----------



## rena (2004 Október 21)

HEGY


----------



## cini (2004 Október 21)

Másszunk fel a CSÚCSRA!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 21)

...csak le ne zuhanjunk a MÉLYbe!


----------



## cini (2004 Október 21)

...van biztonsági KÖTÉL.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 21)

DROT kotel??? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 21)

vagy KENDERkötél?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 21)

LEBEGÉS... jó ez az anyag... futyul szivar :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 21)

GAGARIN


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 21)

Elo HOS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 21)

Hos az, aki legyozi a sarkanyt, es kiszabaditja a KIRALYLANYt.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 21)

... a királylány pedig megcsókolja a BÉKÁt


----------



## cini (2004 Október 21)

...mire a béka ELUGRIK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

:blink: Aha


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...ez jóó MESE... :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Október 21)

mese a 12 TALÁLATRÓL


----------



## rena (2004 Október 21)

vagy a 13+1-rol


----------



## laca (2004 Október 21)

SZELVÉNY


----------



## rena (2004 Október 21)

A NYERTES


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...SZÍNÉSZNŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

matrona


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...TISZTESSÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Ismeretlen FOGALOM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...nemá'... :blink: FANTÁZIA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Almodozas


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 21)

Brad Pitt


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Na erre majdnem montam valami CSUNYAt


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

> _Originally posted by goyo_@Oct 21 2004, 09:41 PM
> *Brad Pitt
> [post=140209]Quoted post[/post]​*



hehehe... :angry: szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 21 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Na erre majdnem montam valami CSUNYAt
> [post=140211]Quoted post[/post]​*



Mi van ma veletek..? :wacko:  

...IRIGY... :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Nem is  inkabb SZIVTELEN


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 21 2004, 02:48 PM
> *Mi van ma veletek..? :wacko:
> 
> ...IRIGY... :evil
> *



Egyik forumbol ollozva:
Ehes makkal, disznokat ALMODSZ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

> _Originally posted by goyo+Oct 21 2004, 09:51 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(goyo @ Oct 21 2004, 09:51 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Oct 21 2004, 02:48 PM
> *Mi van ma veletek..? :wacko:
> 
> ...IRIGY... :evil
> *



Egyik forumbol ollozva:
Ehes makkal, disznokat ALMODSZ
[post=140215]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:wacko: szivar ...BILI...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

sisak


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

...MOTOR...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

SZIV


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 22)

FŰ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

JELLEMZO? <_<


----------



## [email protected] (2004 Október 22)

Mire?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 22)

mire kettőt SZÁMOLOK :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

HAROM


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 22)

MUSKÉTÁS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 22)

...TESTŐR... pironkodo


----------



## cini (2004 Október 22)

kétajtós szekrény


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 22)

...VÁLLFA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Oltony :blink:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 22)

SÖTÉT ZSARUK (az idegen Edgar-öltönyben volt...)


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 22)

FRAK..........


----------



## cini (2004 Október 22)

...a MACSKÁK réme...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 22)

KANDUR???? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 22)

Csizmas kandur  HERENDI.........


----------



## cini (2004 Október 22)

ZSOLNAI...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 22)

ditta írta:


> KANDUR???? :blink:
> [post=140273]Quoted post[/post]​
> Most látom, mereszted a szemed!
> Nem emlékszel: Frakk a macskák réme. Rajzfilm, tudod, Károly bácsi, Irma néni és a macskák...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 22)

cini írta:


> ditta írta:
> 
> 
> > KANDUR???? :blink:
> ...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 22)

Akkor folytatom a Zsolnaitol

PORCELAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

caolin


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 22)

...NYERSANYAG...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

felodolgozas


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Október 22)

Általában a régi zenék feldolgozásának eredménye TRAGÉDIA lesz.


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 22)

Az EMBER tragediaja


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

MADACH


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

KAMARA


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

SZINHAZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

DRAMA


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

VIGJATEK


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

VIZKERESZT


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

vagy amit AKARtok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

aki akaratos, az MAKRANCOS!...holgy


----------



## rena (2004 Október 22)

HISZTIS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

KONOK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 22)

...vagy csökönyös,mint a SZAMÁR...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 22)

NAZARETi Jezus


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

...MISSZIÓ...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

KANNIBÁLOK


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 23)

Madács TER


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

AKÁCOS út... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

...eszembe jut egy régi szép EMLÉK... futyul


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 23)

SZIVKULDI


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 23)

Regi SLAGEROK meno meno


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

CSERHÁTI ZSUZSA :meghajolo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 23)

Sajnos nekem ISMERETLEN <_<


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

http://www.origo.hu/szorakozas/zene/20030723meghalt.html
SZÁGULDÁS... futyul 
egyébként feltöltöm a Best of lemezét mp3 formátumban ha fent van közzé teszem a Dumcsin, ha a modik megengedik persze...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

KICSI gyere velem rózsát szedni futyul pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 23)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 23 2004, 02:22 PM
> *KICSI gyere velem rózsát szedni futyul pironkodo
> [post=140481]Quoted post[/post]​*


Én jövök, csak meg ne szúrjon! Tudod, az olyan TÜSKÉS!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

MÁKVIRÁG futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Október 23)

Mákos TÉSZTA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

spagetti WESTERN futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

Három cowboy LOVAGOL a kanyonban.
Joe aranyon, Bill ezüstön és Charles Bronson. :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

leesett :rohog 
Vol egyszer egy VADNYUGAT... futyul meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

...HARMÓNIKA...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

RÖPDOLGOZAT 
szakmai tanárom kedvenc szórakozása volt, hogy osztályfőnöki óráján dolgozatot iratott velünk :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

:wacko: :evil 

...TELJESÍTMÉNY... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

LUSTA :evil


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 23)

...ej RÁÉRÜNK arra még... futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Október 23)

De ha nem érsz rá, hajolj KÖZELEBB futyul


----------



## laca (2004 Október 23)

ÉRINTÉS


----------



## rena (2004 Október 23)

SIMOGATAS


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 23)

DOROMBOLÁS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 23)

NEPZENE


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 24)

... NOTA...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 24)

EBÉD


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 24)

Budapest Bélszin


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 24)

Csak nem ott TERMELIK?????? :evil


----------



## laca (2004 Október 24)

CSATORNA futyul :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 24)

...TETŐ... :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 24)

CSEREP


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 24)

egy cserep VIRAG


----------



## rena (2004 Október 24)

ROZSA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 24)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 24 2004, 01:07 PM
> *ROZSA
> [post=140622]Quoted post[/post]​*



TÖVIS


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 24)

SZUUUUUUUUUUUUR


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 24)

VEDOOLTAS


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 24)

Dora   

VEDEKEZES


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 24)

Az olyan helyre nem megy a GOLYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 24)

:evil FRROCLIZUNK?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 24)

csak PISZKALODUNK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Na de piszkaVASsal? <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...IPAR...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Magnas


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...OPERETT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

szinhaz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...az egész VILÁG... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

es te vagy a foSZEREPLO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...Oscar-DÍJ...  B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

vastag BORITEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...A pénz beszél, a KUTYA ugat...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

szajkosar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...és akkor nem HARAP... :blink: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

akkor ehen Hal


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...HORGÁSZAT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

csali


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 25)

KUKAC


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

gyurusfereg


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

POSTAGALAMB


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 25)

LEVEL


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

NYAL-junk rá bélyeget...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 25)

"Nyaljuk a FAGYLALTot a mezesmadzag elfogyott"


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

CSOKOLADE a kedvencem meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

hizas


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

fogyo-KURA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

On KINZAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

MAZOCHIZMUS?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Maoizmus?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

KINA-naaaaaaa


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

CSODAk orszaga


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

Magyarország
Csoda, hogy vagyunk


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

Pedig minden csoda csak harom NAP-ig tart :rohog :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

Hair 1968


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

1968 jaj az mar regen volt azota elhult es KOPASZ :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

Akkor születtem, és valszeg kopasz voltam... nem emlékszem...
Abszolút udvariatlanság: kopasznak FÉSŰ-t adni.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

VALASZTEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...PIAC... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

VASAR


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...FIA... :wacko:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

MÉZECSKALÁCSSZÍV


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...benne TÜKÖR...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

ÖNKONTROLL


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

...néha HIÁNYCIKK egyeseknél...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...PÓTOLHATÓ önfejlesztéssel... :blink:


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

pót-ALKATRÉSZ...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

Csunya az ido es nekem munden alkatreszem FAJ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 25)

Keress egy SIMOGATÓ kezet!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

G-PONT


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

Extázis


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

kirobbanó SIKER


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 25 2004, 08:35 AM
> *kirobbanó SIKER
> [post=140797]Quoted post[/post]​*


Már nagyon hiányzik!!!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

VIHAROS taps


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

Rákosi Mátyás


----------



## rena (2004 Október 25)

MATYAS kiraly


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

IGAZSÁG ( KIrály)


----------



## rena (2004 Október 25)

az nem LETEZIK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 25)

Álom


----------



## rena (2004 Október 25)

AMERIKAi alom?


----------



## Hila (2004 Október 25)

Magyar fizetések


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

svéd adóprés, ALBÁN fizetés...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 25)

Annyira KEVES?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

mint MACKÓ sajtban a brummogás... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...MÁLNA...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

FAGYI


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 25)

Häegen Dazs


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Oct 25 2004, 10:35 PM
> *Häegen Dazs
> [post=140835]Quoted post[/post]​*


mit JELENT?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

:blink: :wacko: ...ÜGYNÖK... h34r:


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 25)

Oh,a Häegen Dazs a világ legjobb fagyija....menjenetek gyorsan a közértbe...

B)


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Oct 25 2004, 10:53 PM
> *Oh,a Häegen Dazs a világ legjobb fagyija....menjenetek gyorsan a közértbe...
> 
> B)
> [post=140841]Quoted post[/post]​*


itt nem lehet kapni...
PORSZÍVÓ


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

Nagyon ZAJOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...fülDUGÓ...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

PARAFA is megfelel!!


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

HOFI-KOÓS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...MACSKA-duett...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

NYELV


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

TOLMACS


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

JEL


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 25)

SUKET_NEMA????????????? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Oct 25 2004, 03:49 PM
> *SUKET_NEMA????????????? :rohog
> [post=140865]Quoted post[/post]​*





ALDAS /ha anyos/


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...PAP...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

sajt


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...KECSKE...  még soha nem ettem kecskesajtot... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 25)

KÁPOSZTA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

CVEKEDLI! meno +KOCKA(teszta)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 25)

...én maradok a SZALONNÁS túrós tésztánál... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 25)

Slambuc  cool az igazi BOGRACSban keszul meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 26)

GULYAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Csipetke


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

GYEREKKOR Nagymamamnal gyartottuk a csipetket anno. :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

En mindig teszek a LEVESbe


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

a leves neha NYAKLEVES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Rosz EMLEK


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

FILLERES?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Aha  TINI


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

TINIDAL Neotonektol.


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

ZENE


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

...ó a ZENEGÉP...


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 26)

Locomotiv GT


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 26)

Medvetalp áfonyával


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

...miért? Annyira ropta az LGT-re, hogy ÖSSZEKENTE a tappancsát a bokorban?...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Rosz KOLOK


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

Majd valaki ELNÁSPÁNGOLJA...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 26 2004, 04:21 AM
> *...miért? Annyira ropta az LGT-re, hogy ÖSSZEKENTE a tappancsát a bokorban?...
> [post=141068]Quoted post[/post]​*



Nem!
A Kicsi az Artúr és az Indián szövegében létezik ez az idézet, melyet az LGT
játsszik


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

jóvanna! Én sem tudhatok mindent... pedig ismerem a dalt, úgy látszik, régen hallottam.
Most MEGSZEPPENTEM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

IJEDOS vagy


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

BÁDOGEMBER


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 26 2004, 05:21 AM
> *BÁDOGEMBER
> [post=141086]Quoted post[/post]​*


Madárijesztő


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

OROSZLÁN ki ne maradjon...
Toto kiskutyám merre vagy?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Mi ez ? NEVSOR olvasas?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

...tanítónéninek tisztelettel JELENTEM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

besugo h34r:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

lemaradtam... a besúgóra érkezett a "jelen" 
SZINHÁZ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

jelmez


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

mi TÖRTÉNT a szinfalak mögött? örök kérdés... mikor tudjuk meg végre???


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 26)

kemenykalap es KRUMPLIorr


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 26)

ha paprikas, akkor MERGES?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Az a GOMBA


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 26)

milyen gomba, sampipi, vagy LAB?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

PIROSPOTYOS


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

labda...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

ablak :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 26)

HO labda  ( kovel) :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

SZÁNKÓ


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

van egy ilyen karácsonyi SÜTI is. Csak amíg elkészül, be kell fogni az orrod: szalalkálival készül...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

ASSZONY SZESZÉLY


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

Na most egy kis keveredés volt itt. A süti a hólabda, én pedig lemaradtam, mint a borravaló. Csak akkor látom a beírásokat, ha mindig a tartalomjegyzékbe megyek. Kicsit már szédülök...
Köben újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert "...szabálytalan műveletet hajtott végre..." a gépem is szeszélyes...
majd MEGREGULÁZOM vagy kikapcsolom...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 26)

Neha egy kicsit bele kell rugni, vagy mint ahogy itt mondjak meg kell CSIZMAzni :evil :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

RÁMÁS csizma?


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Oct 26 2004, 02:19 PM
> *Na most egy kis keveredés volt itt. A süti a hólabda, én pedig lemaradtam, mint a borravaló. Csak akkor látom a beírásokat, ha mindig a tartalomjegyzékbe megyek. Kicsit már szédülök...
> Köben újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert "...szabálytalan műveletet hajtott végre..." a gépem is szeszélyes...
> majd MEGREGULÁZOM vagy kikapcsolom...
> [post=141129]Quoted post[/post]​*


az asszony szeszély is süti  
Olimpiai KERET


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by laca+Oct 26 2004, 06:31 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(laca @ Oct 26 2004, 06:31 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@Oct 26 2004, 02:19 PM
> *Na most egy kis keveredés volt itt. A süti a hólabda, én pedig lemaradtam, mint a borravaló. Csak akkor látom a beírásokat, ha mindig a tartalomjegyzékbe megyek. Kicsit már szédülök...
> Köben újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert "...szabálytalan műveletet hajtott végre..." a gépem is szeszélyes...
> majd MEGREGULÁZOM vagy kikapcsolom...
> [post=141129]Quoted post[/post]​*


az asszony szeszély is süti  
Olimpiai KERET
[post=141141]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Gondoltam, bár Női szeszélyként ismerem.

nehogy TÚLLÉPjük...!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 26)

inkabb FELRELEPNI...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

Felrelepni de MERRE ?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

Te kis huncut!

Csak nehogy a TETŐ-n!


----------



## rókalány (2004 Október 26)

Miért? Mert akkor meglát valaki, mint ahogy HERÓDES szerelmes lett Batsébába, mikor meglátta fürdeni a tetőn?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 26)

HEGEDŰS a háztetőn


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

es miert eppen a Hegedussel ? akkor inkabb a FURULYAS sal


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Oct 26 2004, 02:47 PM
> *es miert eppen a Hegedussel ? akkor inkabb a FURULYAS sal
> [post=141154]Quoted post[/post]​*


PILLANGÓ  :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

Ha a tetőn egy pillangót bámulva félrelépsz, még leesel, és kitöröd a SZÁRNY-ad!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 26)

ÉJJELI...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

az éjjeliről az EDÉNY jut eszembe...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

az edenyrol meg a MOSOGATAS :-(


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 26)

...nincs mosogatás edényCSÖRÖMPÖLÉS nélkül


----------



## cini (2004 Október 26)

ELEFÁNT a porcelánboltban...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

HANNIBÁL


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...tanár úr...  NYÚL Béla


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

kisPOLGÁR


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 26 2004, 07:38 AM
> *...tanár úr...  NYÚL Béla
> [post=141198]Quoted post[/post]​*


 NYULCIPO
olvastatok, most jelent meg John Updike: Villages (falvak) cimu konyve . 72 eves ironak egy uj muve 
bocs off topic !


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

:wacko: :wacko: na most mi is....???????van...? B)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 26 2004, 02:43 PM
> *kisPOLGÁR
> [post=141201]Quoted post[/post]​*




Legyen ez...  SAKK...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

TAKTIKA 

(bocsi az elobb en zavartam kicsit meg a dolgokat)
Lyvi en is a POlgar Jutkara asszocialtam ;-) mint te


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

NOK


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 26)

VESZEDELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

REPULO ut :evil


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

EJTOERNYO


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Hatizsak :evil


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

UTRAVALO


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Oct 26 2004, 10:44 AM
> *UTRAVALO
> [post=141239]Quoted post[/post]​*


Fogkefe


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...vagy HAMUBASÜLT POGÁCSA...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

CIPELLŐ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 26)

Modern idők (Charlie Chaplin)


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

:blink: ...ARANYLÁZ...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

aranyMOSAS


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

DIADÉM


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

KORONA


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 26)

kiraly


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

KIRALYFI


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

KIRÁLYLÁNY futyul


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

Matyas kiraly az IGAZSAGOS


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 26)

BIRO


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

ESKUDT-SZEK


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

FARAKÁS


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

FEJSZE


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

ERDÉSZ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

Favago


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Kerges KEZU


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

HOOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Dr


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

SARLATÁN :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 26)

Ver


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

EROSZAK


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...CSALÁDon belül elég gyakori... :angry:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

csaladi PERPATVAR


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

CSETEPATE


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

BUNYO


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 26 2004, 11:05 PM
> *BUNYO
> [post=141313]Quoted post[/post]​*


KARÁCSONYIG?


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

FILM


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...FORGATÁS...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

csapo 1


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...LÉGY...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

SZUNYOG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...BÉKA kaja...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

GOLYA


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...KÉMÉNY...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

FUST


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...INDIÁN...


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

hosszu haj


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...rövid ÉSZ... :wacko: (bocsika...a hosszú hajúaktól)


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

AGY


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

TEKE :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

GOLYO


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...ÜVEG...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 26)

SZILÁNK


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

a SZEMben??? B)


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

SZEMUVEG


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 26)

...csak VEZETÉShez használom...


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

Nekem mar ALLANDOan kell


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

Nekem meg mikor eszembe JUT


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 26)

Jutott eszembe szebbnel szebb GONDOLAT


----------



## rena (2004 Október 26)

KALANDOZAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 27)

...FELFEDEZÉSEK...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 27)

HORN fok :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 27)

...SZEGFŰ...? :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 27)

szegfuszeg


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

Foralt BOR


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 27)

FeherborosBrassoiCsemegeUborkaval 

(ezt csak azok tudjak akik ott voltak) :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

> _Originally posted by goyo_@Oct 26 2004, 09:51 PM
> *FeherborosBrassoiCsemegeUborkaval
> 
> (ezt csak azok tudjak akik ott voltak) :rohog
> [post=141426]Quoted post[/post]​*




Mit szorakazaol :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 Október 27)

talan egy VACSI?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

Ezt vegyem MEGHÍVÁS-nak?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 27)

Akkor en is jovok hozzak VIRAGOT??????????


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

...én pedig DESSZERTet? (a borról már az előző oldalon írtatok)


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

hozom a TÁNYÉRT!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

EVŐESZKÖZ is kell?


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 27)

Utana segitek MOSOGATNI a tanyert :lol: :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

mosogatni nem szeretek, de TAKARÍTANI szívesen segítek


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

Rendes vagy, ezért PAPÍR-tányért viszek, hogy ne kelljen mosogatni!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

hogy te milyen figyelmes vagy Cini! köszi 
...a papírtányéron nem MŰANYAG-gyümölcs lesz, igaz?


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

neeem! Az olyan GICCSES!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

egyetértünk hurrá! akkor inkább legyen valami EGYEDI...


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

...csak ne túl DRÁGA!


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 27)

Ez mind szep es jo csak meg azt nem tudjuk hogy a dragam mivel var minket   Vajon mit fog FOZNI ennek a sok embernek :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

Minket már megfőzött... majd együtt összeállítjuk az ÉTLAP-ot


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

MENU?


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

igen, a MENŐ vacsorához


----------



## cini (2004 Október 27)

ha túl sováyn lesz a kaja, mi is olyanok leszünk, mint Menő Manó, a VONAL-ember...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 27)

ZUHANÁS futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

coco :hivatalos


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 27)

SUPPANAS


----------



## rena (2004 Október 27)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Oct 27 2004, 08:09 AM
> *SUPPANAS
> [post=141529]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ezt nem tudom mit jelent pironkodo a vacsi meghivas all STRUCC PORKOLT jo?


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 27)

Strucc?

Ettem,elég finom. Kicsit a májra emlékeztet az ize. De ha választhatok akkor legyen resztelt máj....
Itt egyébként marha drága a strucckám....

No,szoval....pörkölt? Akkor legyen BARANY-bol....nepáli modra.

Nyam...nyam...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

FARKAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

Piroska


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

NAGYMAMA


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

Vadasz


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 27)

...GÖRÉNY...


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

BUDOSKE


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 27)

kolni :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

4711? meno


----------



## laca (2004 Október 27)

inkább Nr. 5  
HÚSVÉT


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 27)

az elso kolni Koln-bol a 4711 :meghajolo 
TOJAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 27)

...PATKOLÁS... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

na mit kapunk KARÁCSONYRA?
hát lovat!
de csak részletekben...
elsőként egy nagy ló****t :rohog 
bocsi pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 28)

... :wacko: :wacko:  CSILLAGSZÓRÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 28)

angyalka


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

angyali UDVOZLET-tel


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

KISÖRDÖG :evil


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

belebujik az emberbe, foleg amig FIATAL


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 28)

Mar nem fiatal, de meg nem OREG


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

olyan se nem hideg, se nem meleg?... akkor LANGYOS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

37 fokos


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

KÉK OSZTRIGA /rendőrakadémia sorozat/ :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 28)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 27 2004, 05:03 PM
> *...lovat! de csak részletekben...
> elsőként egy nagy ló****t :rohog
> *



...általában én is azt kapom... ráadásul minden dugipénzem ajándékra költöm, nemhogy magamat lepném meg valamivel...

a KUKA fedele öltöztet...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

ALKO-HOL(???)ista :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 Október 28)

Azt mondják, a pia terén nem a mennyiség számít, hanem a RENDSZERESSÉG.


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

rendszeresen FÜGGŐSÉGhez vezet...


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 28)

Hát igen.

Reggeli-ebéd-VACSORA ???


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

kimaradt az UZSONNA!


----------



## rena (2004 Október 28)

Az nincs helyette egy kis GYUMOLCS


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

DÉLIgyümölcs


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 28)

BANAN


----------



## rena (2004 Október 28)

inkabb MANDARIN


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

GRÁNÁTALMA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 28)

ROBBANOS????? :evil


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 28)

...CUKORka... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

NYALÓKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 28)

Az jo a FOGORVOS orol az ilyesminek :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

GYÖKÉRkezelés


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

PETREZSELYEMgyökér


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 28)

Elmulaszhatatlan a HUSLEVESbol


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

itt az ebédIDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 28)

HOMOKora


----------



## cini (2004 Október 28)

...ideális ALKAT...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

alkatRÉSZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

TRAKTORCSAVAR


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 28)

ANYA


----------



## laca (2004 Október 28)

csak EGY van


----------



## rena (2004 Október 28)

a hutoben a SORbol


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 28)

FREON


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

GAZ van


----------



## goyo (2004 Október 28)

BABLEVES

szivar


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 28)

CSILI


----------



## cini (2004 Október 29)

Irány MEXIKO!


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 29)

ÚJVILÁG


----------



## cini (2004 Október 29)

remények...


----------



## eb32 (2004 Október 29)

álmok


----------



## cini (2004 Október 29)

Don Quijote - tudod, melyik betétdalra gondolok, bár nem ebbe a topicba való a téma...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 29)

EBREDES


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 29)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Oct 29 2004, 05:58 AM
> *EBREDES
> [post=141917]Quoted post[/post]​*





REGEN volt


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 29)

AURORA


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 29)

BORialis :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 29)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Oct 29 2004, 02:02 PM
> *BORialis :rohog :rohog
> [post=141929]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: ...ez nemtom mi lehet...  

BOR~~~...VÖRÖS...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 29)

Hajnal


----------



## rena (2004 Október 29)

Ejszaka


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 30)

inkabb BORVIRAGOS orr


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 30)

jegvirag


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 30)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Oct 29 2004, 10:16 PM
> *CYRANO
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gerald Depardeu (bocsi a helyesirasert)


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 30)

VAGINA MONOLOG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 30)

CSUCSFORGALOM :meghajolo :rohog :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Október 30)

Csúcs ez az ÉRZÉS! (Talán Pepsi reklám?!)


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 30)

FAJDALOM


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 30)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Oct 30 2004, 09:06 AM
> *FAJDALOM
> [post=142023]Quoted post[/post]​*


''Mi Faj, gyere Meselj ''


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 30)

...talán METRO...? pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 30)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 30 2004, 10:00 AM
> *...talán METRO...? pironkodo
> [post=142029]Quoted post[/post]​*


Azt hiszem. 
Han Metro akkor ZORAN :wub:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 30)

Egyik KEDVENCem Zorántól... :meghajolo 

Kell ott fenn egy ország
Chris Rea  Magyar szöveg: Sztevanovity Dusán

Kendőbe zárta ősz haját
Ahogy a régi nagymamák
S ha látta, apánk nem figyel
Esténként súgva kezdte el

Tedd össze így a két kezed
Így teszi minden jó gyerek
S szomorú szemmel végigmért
S nevettünk  Isten tudja, miért

Nézz csak fel, az ég magas
Bár azt mondják, hogy nem igaz
Ott jártak ők, a repülők
És nem látták sehol

Kell ott fenn egy ország
Mely talán ránk is vár
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Amit senki nem talál
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Mely bárkit átölel
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Amit sosem rontunk el

Felnőtt az ember, s mindent lát
Szobánkban ott a nagyvilág
Melyből egy gyermek mit sem lát
Egy kőre hajtja kis fejét

Az arca szép, nem álmodó
Nem kelti fel már ágyúszó
Csak egy hang szól, halk és fáradt
Mint egy régi altató

Nézz csak fel, az ég magas
Csak hadd mondják, hogy nem igaz
Mit tudnak ők, a repülők
A szívük jég, csak jég

Kell ott fenn egy ország
Mely talán ránk is vár
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Amit senki nem talál
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Mely bárkit átölel
Kell ott fenn egy ország
Amit sosem rontunk el


Chris Rea Tell Me Theres A Heaven című dalának feldolgozása.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Október 30)

Jött a HANG.......


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 30)

Kezd Ozzy OSBORNE lenni itt...nekem is jönnek belsö hangok néha a hátam mögül....


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 31)

oszt  BORZALMAS?


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Október 31)

csak ne kezd REMEGNI mint (Ozzy Osborne ) ......


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

VIBRÁTOR futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 31)

...JÁTSZÓTÁRS...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

ELEM :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 31)

...LAPOS...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

na erre mit is válaszoljak? :rohog 
ÉLŐSKÖDŐ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 31)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Oct 31 2004, 03:07 AM
> *na erre mit is válaszoljak? :rohog
> ÉLŐSKÖDŐ
> [post=142122]Quoted post[/post]​*


HERE


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

KIRÁLYNŐ


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 31)

...SZÉPSÉG...


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

RUBENS

http://www.museum.hu/tudor/albertina/rubens.asp
mielőtt kérdezné valaki ki ő... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 31)

Az elet MUVESZe


----------



## laca (2004 Október 31)

SZINÉSZ


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 31)

HUTLEN ( ebbe a szinesznok is beletartoznak, megcsaljak egymast)


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 31)

VALOPER ????


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 31)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Oct 31 2004, 08:42 AM
> *VALOPER ????
> [post=142147]Quoted post[/post]​*



Szabadság!!!!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Október 31)

vagy SZABATOSSAG


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 31)

Ujra kezdes uj LEHETOSEG


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 31)

Maga URA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 Október 31)

Törvényen kívül


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 31)

...SZABÁLYOK... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 31)

HATAROK


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...SOROMPÓ...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 November 1)

Erről az a nemrégiben olvasott vicc jutott az eszembe: abszolút vasutas család: Eva Peron és Charlie Sheen  

BÜDÖS Banya futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

:meghajolo :rohog :meghajolo :rohog cool

''Hányszor mondjam fiam Bendegúz, hogy javújj meg, mer elvisz az ördög! -Hiszen javúnék én anyám!De nem megy az könnyen faluhelyen!''  

...ÖRDÖG... :evil


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...Drágám a kölykök ÖSSZEMENTEK... :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 November 1)

Jajj, egy időben a kedvenc filmem volt, láttam vagy 15x
"... Kint vannak a kertben, ugye, Drágám?..." Ez volt a kedvenc részem (aki látta, tudja a poént)

Összement? De mi? Jaaa, egyszer beraktam a férjem gyapjú pulcsiját a szárítóba, utána a 2 éves fiamra sem tudtam ráadni. A mérete és az állaga sem tette lehetővé. Olyan POKRÓCos lett


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...a pokrócról valahogy a LÓSZŐR 'ugrik' be... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...Csak ERŐS idegzetűeknek...! :wacko:


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 1)

FEKETE LASZLO?? Ha jol emlekszem a nevere, O egy nagyon eros hapsi.


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 1)

Mivel a fenti beirasom tulajdonnev, akkor inkabb javitom magam. 
EMBER


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

TRAGEDIA-ja...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 1)

POLITIKA


----------



## jullan (2004 November 1)

PISZKOS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 1)

ROZSA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

a BETYAR? :blink:


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 1)

Gigi az Ruuuuuuzsa Sanyi vot.  

FOGDA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

ha asszongya kend, BAKfitty, akkor tenyleg fogda losz, Julcsi!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 1)

HÁZASSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

BECSULET


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 1)

KASSZA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...BANKRABLÁS... h34r:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 November 1)

Na, az oldaná meg jelenleg az ANYAGi problémáinkat


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...Vagy nem...  és mehetnénk Z. Cini után KÖNYVTÁROSnak...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 1)

RAB RÁBY


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...Jókai Mór...TARDONA... :blink6 évig éltem Tardonán...)


----->>>>>>S.O.S.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 1)

Azert bujdosott? :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 1 2004, 05:44 PM
> *Azert bujdosott? :wacko:
> [post=142339]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko: ZÜM-ZÜM vagy... :angry: :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Nov 1 2004, 11:45 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Nov 1 2004, 11:45 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Nov 1 2004, 05:44 PM
> *Azert bujdosott? :wacko:
> [post=142339]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko: ZÜM-ZÜM vagy... :angry: :rohog
[post=142342]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

JÓKAI BABLEVES


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

CSULOK


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 1)

Piszkos Fred


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 1)

Vanek UR?


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 1)

A SZEKRENYben


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 1)

MOJLEPKEK   ha nincs naftalin


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 1)

bogar GYUJTEMENY


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...BÉLYEG... pironkodo


----------



## laca (2004 November 1)

unicum


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 1)

gyomorFEKELY


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...MŰTÉT... h34r:


----------



## laca (2004 November 1)

MELL


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...tuutttaaammmm....  ...BORDA... cool


----------



## laca (2004 November 1)

www.lacaceleb.hu
saját WEBLAP :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 1)

...ISMERŐS... meno cool


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 2)

BARAT


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 2)

colibatus? NO-tlenseg?


----------



## goyo (2004 November 2)

Nyugodt ELET


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 2)

canada :wacko:


----------



## goyo (2004 November 2)

A 9 honap pocsek ido miatt, tobbnyire csak inni, dolgozni es HOKImecsre lehet jarni...cigizni is csak otthon... :rohog 

Viszont a jegesmedveknek legalabb jo...tobbnyire...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 2)

hol marad a SEX? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 2)

Elmarad


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 2)

befagyott .............


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Oct 31 2004, 10:08 PM
> *FEKETE LASZLO?? Ha jol emlekszem a nevere, O egy nagyon eros hapsi.
> [post=142262]Quoted post[/post]​*



...és igazi bunkó... volt hozzá "szerencsém" személyesen. Pár éve, mikor a sulink előtt (ahol dolgozom) a parton rendezték a nemtom milyen erős emberek versenyét, itt, a suli udvarán gyakorlolták a golyóemelést. Sikerült jól összetörni a betont. Amikor a gyerekek (tinik) hozzáértek a golyókhoz, olyan cirkuszt csinált, ami kissé túlzás volt. A versenyen is állandóan hisztizett... Nem csipem. Sokan aranyosnak tartják, nekem ez mást jelent...

KORCSOLYAPÁLYA


----------



## laca (2004 November 2)

LÓVERSENY


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 2)

versenyAUTÓ


----------



## jullan (2004 November 2)

VW Polo


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 2)

BOGÁR


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 2)

izelt LABu


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

Tele van a HÓCIPŐm!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 2)

SI ruha


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

én inkább SZÁNKÓ-ra szállok...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

ÉDES KATINKÁM


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

MULASSUNK!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

LAKODALOM


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

...nem múlik el VEREKEDÉS nélkül...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Nov 2 2004, 04:21 AM
> *VW Polo
> [post=142490]Quoted post[/post]​
> *


Huuu de jol nez ki !!!!!!!!
offtopic Bocs de nem hagyhattam ki


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 2 2004, 05:59 AM
> *...nem múlik el VEREKEDÉS nélkül...
> [post=142506]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZERESSUK EGYMAST gyerekek ''


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 2 2004, 05:59 AM
> *...nem múlik el VEREKEDÉS nélkül...
> [post=142506]Quoted post[/post]​*



Csak is a MENYASSZONYért


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

Nem ILLENDŐ szebbnek lenni nála...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

Nem illik de SZABAD


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 2)

Szabad MEGHUZNI a fatylat is ?


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

...azt hittem, mást akarsz meghúni...  ... a vőlegény FRAKK-ját...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 2 2004, 06:32 AM
> *...azt hittem, mást akarsz meghúni...  ... a vőlegény FRAKK-ját...
> [post=142526]Quoted post[/post]​*


 Hat az a Frakkjatol fugg  
MARDEL (tudjatok a z a kutya a rajzfilmbol)


----------



## cini (2004 November 2)

imádom a RÖHÖGÉS-ét!


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 2)

HUMOR


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

SEX- WHISKY


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Nov 2 2004, 07:25 AM
> *és a TÁVIRÁNYITÓ :wacko: :rohog
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



Előtte egy Whisky utánna egy cigi legvégén a távirányító!
Mivel MECCS van


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 2)

... ha FUTBALLmeccs, semmi kifogás ellene :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 November 2)

inkabb KEZILABDA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

KÉZIMUNKA


----------



## rena (2004 November 2)

HORGOLAS


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

Nagymama


----------



## jullan (2004 November 2)

ÖSZ haju....


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Nov 2 2004, 02:52 PM
> *ÖSZ haju....
> [post=142608]Quoted post[/post]​*


Történelem


----------



## jullan (2004 November 2)

A nagyikám az az volt. A történelem. 2 világháborut és kommunistákat élt tul...csak azt sajnálom,hogy a berlini fal lebontását már nem érte,meg sem azt,hogy a ruszkik hazamentek Magyarországrol.

No,akkor következö szo legyen témához illö:

HAZAKÖLTÖZES - mert a ruszkik ugye szépen hazaköltöztek.


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Nov 2 2004, 02:58 PM
> *A nagyikám az az volt. A történelem. 2 világháborut és kommunistákat élt tul...csak azt sajnálom,hogy a berlini fal lebontását már nem érte,meg sem azt,hogy a ruszkik hazamentek Magyarországrol.
> 
> No,akkor következö szo legyen témához illö:
> ...



Otthon édes otthon! ÁGY


----------



## jullan (2004 November 2)

PEHELYpaplan


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 2)

...HOLLE ANYÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 2)

Vasorru Baba


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 2 2004, 03:39 PM
> *Vasorru Baba
> [post=142627]Quoted post[/post]​*


KISKIRÁLYFI


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 2)

MESE


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 2)

ALOMVILAG


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 2 2004, 05:11 PM
> *ALOMVILAG
> [post=142636]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szeretet


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 3)

...ÉRZÉS...


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 3)

fejfajas


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Nov 2 2004, 06:19 PM
> *fejfajas
> [post=142649]Quoted post[/post]​*


NŐI BAJ


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 3)

a FERJ <_<


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

...jó meleg háziPAPUCS...


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 3)

papucsKORMÁNY


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Nov 3 2004, 03:35 AM
> *papucsKORMÁNY
> [post=142685]Quoted post[/post]​*



VÁLSÁG


----------



## laca (2004 November 3)

PAPRIKA


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

az élet SAVA-BORSA...

Laca, hol találok egy Cserháti képet? CD-borítót szeretnék gyártani...


----------



## laca (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 3 2004, 01:33 PM
> *az élet SAVA-BORSA...
> 
> Laca, hol találok egy Cserháti képet? CD-borítót szeretnék gyártani...
> [post=142689]Quoted post[/post]​*


megoldjuk... 
keress meg priviben...
AKKUMULÁTOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

ELEKTROMOSSAG


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 05:35 AM
> * ELEKTROMOSSAG
> [post=142691]Quoted post[/post]​*



KISÜLÉS


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

VILLAMOSSZÉK


----------



## laca (2004 November 3)

KISÉRLET


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

KELLEMETLEN :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

KÉNYELMETLEN


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 05:58 AM
> *KELLEMETLEN :rohog
> [post=142703]Quoted post[/post]​*



Amikor megérkezik a FÉRJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 3)

Szarvas :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Az nem hazi ALAT futyul


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 3 2004, 06:05 AM
> *Szarvas :wacko:
> [post=142706]Quoted post[/post]​*



HIBA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 3)

hibas VALASZ


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

2 x 2 NÉHA 5


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 3)

Matematikus


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Hat ez meg milyen MATEMATIKA uj?? :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 3)

Volt egy régi film: "2x2 néha 5, nem CSALÁS, nem ámítás..."


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

ZSONGLOR :blink: :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 3)

kesz CIRKUSZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Van ELEFANT is????? :lol:


----------



## rena (2004 November 3)

piros szemu a CSERESZNYEFAn


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Azon terem a ROPOGOS cseresznye :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 03:22 PM
> *Azon terem a ROPOGOS cseresznye :rohog
> [post=142816]Quoted post[/post]​*


EZRES


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 3)

Anyagias


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 3)

...MADONNA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Nov 3 2004, 03:33 PM
> *...MADONNA...
> [post=142823]Quoted post[/post]​*




Es HOLNAP?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Hat holnap esetleg mas NEVen fut h34r:


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

Ma lesz a holnap TEGNAPja


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 3)

...dobd a bús EMLÉKet az ablakba... pironkodo (asszem valahogy így volt... :wacko: )


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

emlék az ELSŐ csók!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

Inkabb az elso MAGASSARKU CIPO meno meno


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 04:02 PM
> *Inkabb az elso MAGASSARKU CIPO meno meno
> [post=142841]Quoted post[/post]​*


HAMUPIPŐKE!


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 3)

...SZUROK a lépcsőn...


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 3)

KOSZOS volt a haziasszony


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 04:20 PM
> *KOSZOS volt a haziasszony
> [post=142848]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gonosz MOSTOHA


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 3)

mostoha TESTVEREK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 3)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss+Nov 3 2004, 04:22 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Rockboss @ Nov 3 2004, 04:22 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@Nov 3 2004, 04:20 PM
> *KOSZOS volt a haziasszony
> [post=142848]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gonosz MOSTOHA
[post=142850]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Tettem fel a beatba valamit neked! Lyvi Hello!


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 3)

Köszönöm Rockboss  cool 


...CSALÁDFA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 4)

KUTYABOR


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 4)

SOKK :wacko:


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

MEGRAZKODTATAS


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

A tegnapi ÉLMÉNY-emet a váróteremben elmeséltem...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

Múló PILLANAT


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

felrémlika múlt KÖD-éből...


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 4)

HOMÁLY


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Nov 4 2004, 04:52 AM
> *HOMÁLY
> [post=142945]Quoted post[/post]​*


Amerikai DEMOKRÁCIA


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 4)

ERŐVISZONY


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

MÉRLEGELÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Nov 4 2004, 05:00 AM
> *ERŐVISZONY
> [post=142948]Quoted post[/post]​*




ISZONY


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

cápa-USZONY


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

buvar


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

LÉLEK-búvár?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

Lelek VANDORLAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

hamuba sult POGI


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

NYEREG alatt puhított hús


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

Nomad


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

TÁBORTŰZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

SORtuz


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

Az utolso CIGARETA


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

Nekem is ez kéne: LESZOKÁS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

En mar 2 eve megtettem nem volt KONYU


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

Ügyes vagy! Csak úgy letetted?


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 4 2004, 06:03 AM
> *En mar 2 eve megtettem nem volt KONYU
> [post=142983]Quoted post[/post]​*


Mondani,nehéz CSINÁLni


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 4 2004, 06:06 AM
> *Ügyes vagy! Csak úgy letetted?
> [post=142986]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hat majdnem de hosszu lenne elmeselni (Korhaz 1 honap stb) Szoval utana mar nem kivantam de azert meg mindeg kellemesnek veszem az illatat es ha valaki bagozik akkor jo melyen beleszgolok a levegobe :rohog :rohog
LEVEGO


----------



## cini (2004 November 4)

Hová lett a beírásom?
Mindegy: ÓZONPAJZS

elköszönök!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

RITKUL


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 4 2004, 06:22 AM
> *RITKUL
> [post=142997]Quoted post[/post]​*


MEMÓRIA


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

O nem csak a KOMPJUTER lett tele


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 4)

Fuggoseg


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 4)

MANKO


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

Errol a szorol eszembe jutott egy szomoru tortenet. Most lesz november 8-an 3 eve, hogy a kisebbik lanyomat este elutotte egy auto a zebran. Felrepult a motorhaztetore, onnan az uttestre. Eszmeletlenul korhazba vittek, aztan a remeny, hogy talan nem lesz komolyabb baj. A terdebol egy darab letort, de mutettel helyre hoztak, nem lett santa. Viszont erzi, hogy nem az igazi. A korhazban meg kellett tanulnia a mankot hasznalni.

BALESET


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Nov 4 2004, 08:18 AM
> *BALESET
> [post=143023]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZERELEM meno


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

Bocsi, kozben irtam hozza, igy tortent a 

KEVEREDES


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Nov 4 2004, 08:23 AM
> *Bocsi, kozben irtam hozza, igy tortent a
> 
> KEVEREDES
> [post=143025]Quoted post[/post]​*


Bocsánat! Nekem erről a szóról egy szerelmi csalódás jut eszembe, ami ténylegesen egy lelkibaleset volt.
A kislányodnak jó egészséget és hosszú balesetmentes életet kívánok.


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

Koszi szepen. A szerelmi csalodas is lehet DEFEKT?


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by JuliG_@Nov 4 2004, 08:32 AM
> *Koszi szepen. A szerelmi csalodas is lehet DEFEKT?
> [post=143029]Quoted post[/post]​*


Méghozzá DURR!


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 4)

CSEREgumi létezik?


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Nov 4 2004, 08:46 AM
> *CSEREgumi létezik?
> [post=143033]Quoted post[/post]​*


Csere itt a SZERVA ott


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 4)

:blink: akkor ki felén a LABDA? :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

POTTYOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 4)

...KIÜTÉS...


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

VERESEG


----------



## jullan (2004 November 4)

Tapasztalat


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

Gyakorlat


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 4)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 4 2004, 01:39 PM
> *Gyakorlat
> [post=143068]Quoted post[/post]​*


MESTER


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 4)

EDZO


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 5)

SZADISTA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Apam


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 5)

Goliat :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 5)

HOSSZU LABakkal


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 5)

GOLYA


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 5)

hat remelem csak BEKAT tart a csoreben


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 5)

Beka? akkor csak Csocsike lehet.  

A beka a golya ELEDELe


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 5)

zabaTÚRA


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 5)

TRAPPOLAS


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 5)

TRAPPISTA


----------



## cini (2004 November 5)

szerzetes


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 5)

APÁCA


----------



## rókalány (2004 November 5)

Nagyon kellemes emlékem fűződik az apácákhoz.... gyerekkoromban anyám mindig rendelt náluk kézzel festett húsvéti tojást, nagyon szép volt, mindegyik egy-egy apróka remekmű.....

HÚSVÉTI TOJÁS


----------



## cini (2004 November 5)

Nemrég volt Siófokon egy háromnapos rendezvény, a tojásFESZTIVÁL.
Már második alkalommal rendezték meg, Kiállítások - gyönyörű festett, patkolt, áttört, stb. tojások mindenféle méretben. Csak arra nem sikerült rájönnöm, miért ősszel tartják... :rohog 
Volt két sátor, sok árus (kürtőskalács, mézeskalács, törökméz), látványosságok, indián zenészek, meghívott előadók, baromfiudvar. stb. Kár, hogy nem láttátok! És persze semmi nem volt ingyen. futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 5)

A fesztivalon mindenkinek JOKEDVe van


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 5)

HANGULAT


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 5)

FELHOMALY


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Romantikus


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 5)

RANDI


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

KEZ a kezben


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 5)

AJAK ajakkal összeér


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 5)

Hat igen BAKTERIUM csere :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Fuj <_< BACILUSOK szabad aramlasa


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 5)

:meghajolo :rohog :rohog :meghajolo meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Nagyon egyre gondoltunk


----------



## rókalány (2004 November 5)

Keresztanyám jut eszembe, aki műtős nővér, és állandóan mondja "Ne puszild a kutyát, nem steril!" Mondom neki, mi a fene steril már a mai világban?

STERIL


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Az nem en vagyok , ugye :blink: KASZTRALAS :evil


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 5)

mér' valaki rád gondolt?  
IVARTALANÍTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

En feltetelezem , hogy mindenki csak ram gondol. CSALODAS


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

én speciel nem ÁLMODOM veled! :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

PEDOFIL
néha elnézem a mai fiatal csajokat dögösek, nagyon dögösek...  
a pofára esés akkor jön amikor kiderül, hogy csak 13 éves :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Nem vagyok en KERTYESWZ, nem tudtam , hog6y liliom volt :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 5)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 5 2004, 03:08 PM
> *Nem vagyok en KERTYESWZ, nem tudtam , hog6y liliom volt :wacko:
> [post=143180]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko: mijez???


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

no habla? :rohog 
ZŰR


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 5)

:rohog 
Istenem...de tényleg, mit akart vajon LEÍRNI...? :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

te kollégád... futyul én honnét tudnám??? :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 5)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 5 2004, 03:42 PM
> *te kollégád... futyul  én honnét tudnám??? :rohog
> [post=143197]Quoted post[/post]​*



...Letagadom... futyul 

Nézem a billentyűket... :wacko: :rohog filózok, de nem tudok rájönni, ha megpusztulok se... :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

szabad fordítás:
nem vagyok én kertész nem tudtam hogy liliom volt...


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 5)

:meghajolo :meghajolo Laca cool Te érted a TITKOSÍRÁSt...


----------



## rókalány (2004 November 5)

Nem is! Csak tud beszélni a békák nyelvén, ergo

NYELVÉSZ


----------



## laca (2004 November 5)

inkább magamba néztem... én is elgépelem sokszor, de küldés előtt átnézem...
GRAFOLÓGUS 
hihetetlen hogy az írásból mire jön rá... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 November 5)

RENDÖRSEG.....

.....azoknak van ideje aláirásokat nézegetni meg összehasonlitani....


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 6)

"a DOLGOZO nepet szolgalom"...


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 6)

OVOM


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 6)

Na senki nem er ra az este beirt szavam utan irni. Akkor megint en.

CSECSEMO


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 6)

JÖVŐnk


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 6)

...JÓSNŐ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 6)

KRISTÁLYGÖMB


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 6)

HÓKRISTÁLY


----------



## laca (2004 November 6)

HÓHÁNYÓ :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 6)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 6 2004, 12:58 PM
> *HÓHÁNYÓ :rohog
> [post=143345]Quoted post[/post]​*


Minden POLITIKUS


----------



## laca (2004 November 6)

GERINCTELENEK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 6)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 6 2004, 02:06 PM
> *GERINCTELENEK
> [post=143359]Quoted post[/post]​*


HERNYÓk


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 6)

...KÍNA...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 6)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Nov 6 2004, 02:25 PM
> *...KÍNA...
> [post=143361]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gyors FEJLŐDÉS


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 6)

...KERESKEDELEM...


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 7)

GAZDASAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 7)

az "5 eves TERV"-ek


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 7)

...5 éves terv: erős ipar, virágzó falu, BOLDOG NÉP! ...:wacko:


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 7)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Nov 7 2004, 03:23 AM
> *...5 éves terv: erős ipar, virágzó falu, BOLDOG NÉP! ...:wacko:
> [post=143401]Quoted post[/post]​*


Pofára ESÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 7)

Sokszor nagy ZAJt csinal :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 7)

LARMA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 7)

PERPATVAR


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 7)

orok-HARAG? (megbonthatatlan szovjet-magyar baratsag  )


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 7)

BARATNOK (mikor mindkettonek ugyanaz a hapsi tetszik)


----------



## jullan (2004 November 7)

> *BARATNOK (mikor mindkettonek ugyanaz a hapsi tetszik) *



HABORU....


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Kopaszsag


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Az inteligencia nem turi a hajat


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Nyomokban sem FELFEDEZHETO


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

TOJAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Hetfo


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Koszobor


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Hoember


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 8)

FRIGID-er


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

szenszem


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Tavasz


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 8)

MADAR-csicserges... off szia Dora


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 8)

az is Dora  
de azert a rigo-FUTTY az igazi


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 8)

Anyam meselt valamit: egy kisse dilos urge volt, aki vonalzoval jarta a varost, futyult es csapkodta a nok feneket? O az?
...vagy az EXPRESS-egyuttes Tonijara gondoltal?


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 8)

hat biztos LESZAZALEKOLTAK agyilag


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 6 2004, 02:06 PM
> *GERINCTELENEK
> [post=143359]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ki is mondta, talán Hofi: "...hozzá képest a házatlan csiga egy masszív gerincoszlop"

Ha leszázalékolták, biztos nem SZÁZAS...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 8)

> _Originally posted by cini+Nov 8 2004, 02:05 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cini @ Nov 8 2004, 02:05 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Nov 6 2004, 02:06 PM
> *GERINCTELENEK
> [post=143359]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ki is mondta, talán Hofi: "...hozzá képest a házatlan csiga egy masszív gerincoszlop"

Ha leszázalékolták, biztos nem SZÁZAS... 
[post=143647]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
MELLBŐSÉG


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

...KOSÁR...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 8)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 8 2004, 04:53 AM
> *...KOSÁR...
> [post=143661]Quoted post[/post]​*


A?B?C?D?


----------



## rókalány (2004 November 8)

C, de nem MINDEGY?


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 8)

...hát bizony nem mindegy, ha nem találod a megfelelő MÉRETet


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

van, aki TENYÉR-rel méri...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Uj MERCE


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 8)

Es mindeg KEZnel van :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Aha, es MOSHATO


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

PERWOLL-lal?


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Biopon


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Calgonnal a MOSÓGÉP is tovább él...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Nekunk moso MACINK van , beeeee!!!!!!


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Az biztos nem lesz VÍZKÖVES, vagy csapágyas!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Aha  Csak nem KIMELI a ruhat


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Nincsen kímélő PROGRAM-ja?


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Az egyetlen programja a kornyek lakoinak BOSZANTASA


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Én csak TV-ben láttam, de úgy tetszik, olyan mókás, tényleg mit csinál? SZÉTDOBÁLJA a szemetet?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 8)

Az art az EGESZSEGnek


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Szep ,fenyes egeszseges BUNDAJA van


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

...és teljesen INGYEN!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Es van neki ALARCA is ingyen


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Akkor mehet a BÁL-ba!


----------



## rena (2004 November 8)

ESTELYI RUHA


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 8)

FRAKK


----------



## rena (2004 November 8)

a MACSKAk reme


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 8)

macskaNYELV


----------



## rena (2004 November 8)

ANGOL-tanulni kellene


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Vegyél néhány ÓRÁT!


----------



## Ainariel (2004 November 8)

Lehetőleg BOLDOGOT.


----------



## cini (2004 November 8)

Boldogság, gyere HAZA... (Cserháti)


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 8)

FÖLDGOLYÓ


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 8)

...a KÉK bolygó...


----------



## rena (2004 November 8)

ZOLD


----------



## jullan (2004 November 8)

FRADIKA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 8)

LÁNGOS


----------



## kerekperec (2004 November 8)

BALATON


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 8)

Gyermekkori NYARALAS


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 9)

SZABADSAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 9)

tul az OPERENCIAN talan...


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 9)

ott ahol a KURTA FARKU kis malac tur...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 9)

hol VOLT, hol nem volt


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 9)

Talan IGAZ se volt.


----------



## cini (2004 November 9)

Próbáld ki a HAZUGSÁGVIZSGÁLÓ-t!


----------



## jullan (2004 November 9)

LELKIISMERET - jo ha tiszta.


----------



## rena (2004 November 9)

mar akinek VAN :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 9)

LÉTezik


----------



## cini (2004 November 9)

itt a lét a TÉT...


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 9)

erről jut eszembe, hogy jó lenne belépni a lottóshoz, a tavasz óta hordozok egy jegyet a táskámban, nem voltam képes letenni, telitalálat nem volt már több hete, most pedig óriási a tét

SZERENCSEJÁTÉK


----------



## cini (2004 November 9)

Adj ESÉLY-t magadnak!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 9)

Proba SZERENCSE


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 9)

szerencse vagy ÁTOK?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 9)

Attol fugg kinek milyen az ELETMODja


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 9)

EGÉSZSÉGES életmódra kell törekedni!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 9)

Akinek egeszsege van az a leg_GAZDAG_ab


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 9)

természetesen, ha feléri ÉSZ-vel


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 9)

Ahogy anyam mondta a noveremnek . TANACSOT lehet adni de eszt nem :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 9)

Aki nem ad KALÁCSOT, az ne adjon tanácsot!


----------



## laca (2004 November 9)

KÜRTŐ


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 9)

MAZSOLA


----------



## laca (2004 November 9)

FUTRINKA UTCA


----------



## jullan (2004 November 9)

TŔDČ


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 9)

a MALE?


----------



## jullan (2004 November 9)

Aludt TEJ...


----------



## laca (2004 November 9)

KUMISZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 10)

KANCA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Nyereg


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

uveges


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Elemi CSAPAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Biztos ez hianyzik  FERJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Itt a TEL, a papucs az jo dolog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Es HOMOKOS is?


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 10)

Beachparty


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 10)

HANGULAT, vidamsag, napsutes.


----------



## rena (2004 November 10)

JOhangulat


----------



## cini (2004 November 10)

...néhány pohár BOR... vagy SÖR, vagy...


----------



## jullan (2004 November 10)

DUMCSI.


----------



## cini (2004 November 10)

Jó itt lenni, BARÁTOK közt. (Nem túlzok, ugye?)


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 10)

Nekem is ez a VELEMENYEM meno meno


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 10)

EGYETÉRTÉS cool


----------



## laca (2004 November 10)

SZERETET pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 10)

CSOMAG :blink: :blink:


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 10)

NYILAS MISI


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

LEGY jo mindhalalig


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...FOGÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Fogos MUTET :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...VADÁSZKÉS... :rohog :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 November 10)

HOSSZÚ PUSKA :rohog 

http://www.poli.hu/poli/iskelet/poligraf/11/10/111004.htm


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 10)

NYAKIGLÁB


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 10)

Anorexia-s MODEL


----------



## laca (2004 November 10)

szereposztó ÁGY :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 10)

agybetet-MATRAC?


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...KÓKUSZ... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

reszelek


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...SÜTEMÉNY...


----------



## laca (2004 November 10)

HABCSÓK  
na jó legyen TÚRÓRUDI futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Ne malackodj MOSd


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

> _Originally posted by laca+Nov 10 2004, 10:45 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(laca @ Nov 10 2004, 10:45 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>HABCSÓK
> na jó legyen TÚRÓRUDI futyul
> [post=144170]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Nov 10 2004, 10:49 PM
*Ne malackodj MOSd 
[post=144172]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]


:rohog :rohog cool 
...MÁNGORLÓ... B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Csavaras


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...PRÉS...


----------



## jullan (2004 November 10)

NYUJTOFA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

monokli


----------



## laca (2004 November 10)

BUNYÓ futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 November 10)

csöcsike.

A nyujtofát rétesnyujtásra is lehet használni...te már megint a vesztedet érezted?

 

Vissza a szoláncra:

bunyo....POFON


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...Különben DÜHbe jövünk...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

Es akkor MODERALUNK


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 10)

...TÖRLÉS... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 10)

PRIVAT ugy


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

KULCSLYUK


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

offtopic terror :rohog 
KIVÁNCSISÁG futyul


----------



## cini (2004 November 11)

Ez hajtja tovább az embert a FEJLŐDÉS útján!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 11)

Meg a HORMONok meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Fejetlenseg


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

FRANCIA forradalom futyul


----------



## rena (2004 November 11)

TORTENELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Hamisitas


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Az EREDETi mindig jobb.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Mondta a SUNI, es lemaszott a surolokeferol


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Ja,hát aki nem tud uszni az ne járjon VILLAMOS-al...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

plane ha van BUSZ is


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

TROLI


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Estleg metro


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

VW Polo


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Vizi LABDA


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

Csillagközi invázió :rohog 
http://www.tvfilm.hu/tvfilm/index.php?f=leiras&fid=7913


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Ne szemtelenkedj. Az én kis mütyürke automat ne hasonlitsd össze egy vizilabdával.

offtopic


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

offtopic 
laca lassú futyul 
offtopic


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Ne szemtelenkedj. Az én kis mütyürke automat ne hasonlitsd össze egy vizilabdával.

offtopic 

Tessék másra gondolni !!!! szivar


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Nov 11 2004, 09:45 PM
> *Ne szemtelenkedj. Az én kis mütyürke automat ne hasonlitsd össze egy vizilabdával.
> 
> offtopic
> [post=144275]Quoted post[/post]​*


a polo a vizilabda


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Hm. Na,jó. *szütyi*

Hát akkor legyen a következö szo uszással kapcsolatos:

GÖRÖG tenger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

capa


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

OCTOPUS - szénen sütve isteni,csak kiütést kapok töle.... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Az octopusnak errol egesz mas a VELEMENYE


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Ne gonoszkodj...ne pimaszkodj...

Na,akkor legyen MEDUZA....azt nem szeretem....


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

O sem teged, mert egy meduza szemszogebol nezve CSUNYA vagy


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

Ne pimaszkodj... :evil  

Inkább gondolj valamit a meduzára....


----------



## jullan (2004 November 11)

jaha...a csunyára irjak ???

CSÖCSIKE.... mert most szemtelenkedsz...én meg megyek tevét nézni....ciao


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Jezusom, o mit gondol rolam? :blink: Meduza, marek hig TRUTYI futyul


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

LATRINA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 11)

:wacko: :blink: ...pöceGÖDÖR... :hivatalos


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

AROK is van... gitar


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 11)

PIROS PIPACS az árokban


----------



## laca (2004 November 11)

piros PAPUCS


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 11)

...ÁLLATka...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 11)

APA- Tanár-Főnök :meghajolo


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

BIZONYTALAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Ez BIZTOS?


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

ja, az biztos, hogy az apa az bizonytalan  
az ANYA a tuti


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Nekem nyolc volt aztan meg sincs egy sem  Egyedullet


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

neha nagyon jol tud ESNI...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 11)

NAGYVILÁG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 11)

Rock, nem kerdezem, esesrol miert a nagyvilag jut eszedbe  
akkor legyen VERNE


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 12)

80 nap alatt a FOLD korul


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 12)

Utazas a HOLD-ra...


----------



## jullan (2004 November 12)

ŰRHAJOS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 12)

LATOGATOK


----------



## rena (2004 November 12)

REPULO CSESZEALJ :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 12)

Zsido ESKUVO futyul futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 12)

BOLDOG PERC


----------



## jullan (2004 November 12)

Boldog ? :blink: 

A házasság valahol behatárolja az ember SZABADSŔGát....


----------



## laca (2004 November 12)

a szabadság mindíg KEVÉS


----------



## rena (2004 November 12)

KAVES


----------



## jullan (2004 November 12)

CAPUCCINO


----------



## rena (2004 November 12)

TEJSZINHABbal termeszetesen extra adag legyen


----------



## jullan (2004 November 12)

+CSOKI torta. Ha már kell a tejszinhab.


----------



## rena (2004 November 12)

hat a csokitortat nem szeretem de TEJcsokit nagyon,mostanaban rengeteget zabaltam belole ,de csk azert mert nemetbol hozzak a jobbnal jobbakat es nem tudok ellenallni


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 12)

...élet , ERŐ , egészség... :wacko:


----------



## laca (2004 November 12)

TEJ


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 12)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 12 2004, 09:49 PM
> *TEJ
> [post=144512]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog mégegyszer..??
Na jó ...hát legyen....TEHÉN...


----------



## laca (2004 November 12)

VAK mint a denevér...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 12)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Nov 12 2004, 03:06 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Nov 12 2004, 03:06 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-laca_@Nov 12 2004, 09:49 PM
> *TEJ
> [post=144512]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog mégegyszer..??
Na jó ...hát legyen....TEHÉN... 
[post=144514]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Kis BIKA Nagy BIKA Öreg BIKA no meg a GaBIKA!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 12)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 12 2004, 03:12 PM
> *VAK mint a denevér...
> [post=144515]Quoted post[/post]​*


VakMERŐ


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 12)

....KANÁL... :blink:


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 12)

ORVOSSAG


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 12)

...PATIKA...


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 12)

PRAKTIKA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 12)

...FÉNYKÉPEZŐGÉP...


----------



## laca (2004 November 13)

TV ÁLVÁNY ma vettem... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 13)

NYULVANY


----------



## kerekperec (2004 November 13)

KUKI


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 13)

EDESSEG


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 13)

MEZ


----------



## laca (2004 November 13)

kis méz a cickókra...  
NYELV


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 13)

...CSÓK...


----------



## laca (2004 November 13)

NÉGERcsók


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 13)

...AFRIKA...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 13)

Néger gatya ILLATa!


----------



## jullan (2004 November 13)

Yves Saint Laurent: Rive Gauche. ( Kedvens parfümöm)


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 13)

...MÁRKA...


----------



## laca (2004 November 13)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 13)

BOR - Egeszsegetekre


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 14)

Egri BIKAVER


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 14)

A bor jo de a PEZSGO meno :wub:


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 14)

SZILVESZTER


----------



## jullan (2004 November 14)

KČMČNYSEPRÖ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 14)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Nov 14 2004, 05:36 AM
> *KČMČNYSEPRÖ
> [post=144684]Quoted post[/post]​*


LOTTO ötös


----------



## jullan (2004 November 14)

SZERENCSE


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 14)

MÁK


----------



## rena (2004 November 14)

BODULAT :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 14)

A'LOM


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 14)

MASVILAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 14)

vagy PARHUZAMOS vilag?


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

MATEK


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 15)

GOMBOLYU <_<


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

TELT


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 15)

URES :iszunk :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 15)

...mint a ZSEB-em...


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 15)

LUKAS?? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ.....csak kicsit LAPOS


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 15)

SZÉLlel bélelt?


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

az atlag ember a BAB utan olyan


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 15)

BABOSszoknya


----------



## cini (2004 November 15)

fejkendő


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

BEATRICE


----------



## cini (2004 November 15)

KONCERT, CSÁPOLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

OSZLATAS a rendorok reszerol


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 15)

VÁLASZTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

PAR?


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 15)

ki párat választ, ki pedig PÁRTot (Románia, november 28)


----------



## cini (2004 November 15)

...és ki ÁLL a mi pártunkra?


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 15)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 15 2004, 09:25 AM
> *...és ki ÁLL a mi pártunkra?
> [post=144862]Quoted post[/post]​*



a VIAGRA pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

Allo LAMPA


----------



## rena (2004 November 15)

:huh: GYERTYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

Viasz


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

...PANOPTIKUM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

szoborPARK


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

...fűre lépni TILOS!....


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 15)

KÉREGETni


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 15)

KOPKODNI tilos!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 15)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Nov 15 2004, 01:05 PM
> *KOPKODNI tilos!
> [post=144890]Quoted post[/post]​*


Lármázni és KINTORNAzni


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

:wacko: ...tekerőLANT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

verkli


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

:wacko: ...taposóMALOM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

Liszt


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

...PÉK...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

A pek POKJA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 15)

Romhányi József
A pék pókja

Az apróka
pók-apóka,
s a porhanyó
potrohú
pókanyó
a pékségben
a szennyezett
mennyezetre
nyálból való
máló
hálót
font, -
pont.
A kópé
póknép
pótlék-
hálókat eresztve
keresztbe
a pókasztal fölött,
hálóból ebédlőt kötött.
Félt a péppel pepecselő pék,
hogy odapök
a pók,
illetve a liszttel
hintett púpos pépre tisztel.
Ezért leseperte az apróka
pókpárt a padlóra.
Csattant a *FAPAPUCS* -
Fuccs!
Így járt pórul a két pupák
pék
pók.
Pukk. 

meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)




----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

Lyvi! meno olyan regen szerettem volna megtalalni cool 
TULIPAN


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

hagyma


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

csak ma, vagy HOLNAP is?


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Holnap LOTIFUTI lesz :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

nemtommert: a kis BICEBOCA... jutott eszembe


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Nov 15 2004, 08:31 PM
> *nemtommert: a kis BICEBOCA... jutott eszembe
> [post=144926]Quoted post[/post]​*





Santa BAKTER


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

VALTO-kezelo


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

PENZ-valto


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 16)

JOLET


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 16)

Kenyelem


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

KELETI


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

...játsszak magamban?

VARÁZSLATOS


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

ELBŰVÖLŐ


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 16)

TUNDER meno


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

ANGYAL


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

SZÁRNYAK


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

...csirkeszárny jutott eszembe, de én jobban szeretem a ZÚZÁt


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

...ha van GYOMROD hozzá...


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 16)

Hat neha egy kicsit RAGOS  es az jo az emesztesnek


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

...az a vén MARHA is, amit ma a gulyáslevesünkbe főztek?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 16)

Ven marha amit foztek vagy aki fozte?????? :rohog 
SZAKACS


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

kisKUKTA


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

GYORS főzés


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

menza


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

CSUMI (menü)


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

sargaborso :wacko:


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

...stokeráj? asszem ez a másik neve.
Akkor inkább TÚRÓGOMBÓC!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Nem lehetne inkabb szilvas?


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

OKÉ! Lesz benne FAHÉJ is!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Forralt BOR


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

...nincs ugyan farkasordító hideg kint, de elcsúszna egy kancsónyi, még a sajtoskifli után is :rohog
erre mifelénk szeretik a forralt CUJKÁt (kb 20 fokos, egyszer főzött pálinka)


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

Az egyik barátnőmmel a múlt héten szopogattunk el egy hasonló kaliberű üveg áfonyapálinkát. Hát igencsak JÓKEDV-ünk volt...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Olyat meg nem ittam. Imadtam a ketszer fozottet. Sokat jartam Tordan , szent Mihalyon, vVaradon, Bucsecsben / nem biztos hogy jol irtam/ Fogarasi havasok  HEGYMASZO


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

Mi is voltunk a nyáron Tordán - persze csak a hasadékban. A pálinkát Korondon vettük (ott voltunk a rokonoknál). Persze inkább likőr, mint pálinka, de nagyon fincsi volt.  kb 300 forintra jött ki egy fél literes üveggel... kár, hogy nem vettem többet!

Hegyet mászni viszont nem mernék. Megelégszem a kisebb KIEMELKEDÉS-ekkel


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

A magyar hegymaszo valogatottnak volta a technikai iranyitoja , Szenthe Ferenc geologussal es Lukacs Laszlo, es Lengyel Janossal, habar ok inkabb a BARLANG feltarasokkal foglalkoztak


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

Velük jársz mászni? És soha nincs TÉRISZONY-od?

Attól függetlenül klasz lehet... de akkor sem merném. A napokban egy hajléktalan (bár ő szabadnak, csavargónak nevezte magát) lezuhant egy szikláról (egy barlangban élt a társaival). Pont ott volt egy TV-stáb, pár hete szerepelt egy TV-műsorban, egy dok. filmben (drogfüggők), le akarsz szokni, hát most sikerült...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Mar nem maszok 85 ben abbahagytam. Addig az eletem volt. ZUHANAS


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

Azt is túl lehet élni, csak legyen alattad VÉDŐHÁLÓ!
Most nincs idő rá, vagy nem enged a Duli? Pedig Kanadában vannak hegyek bőven...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Amikor kijottem meg masztam , de most olyan helyen lakunk, ahol meg domb sics ezerkm es korzetben  Na meg mar kicsit oreg vagyok hozza


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 16 2004, 08:35 AM
> *Amikor kijottem meg masztam , de most olyan helyen lakunk, ahol meg domb sics ezerkm es korzetben  Na meg mar kicsit oreg vagyok hozza
> [post=145105]Quoted post[/post]​*


Méghogy öreg! Aki képes kék parókát húzni, karaokizni és ilyen jó nője(neje) van, az nem mondhatja, hogy öreg! Bár ezen én is elgondolkodtam, mikor a 18 éves lányok itt a suliban csókolommal köszönnek... és a tükör sem olyan barátságos időnként... de akkor is a fél élet még visszavan!

Folytassuk a sort az ÖRÖK FIATALSÁG-gal!


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 16)

juszt is OREGSEG


----------



## cini (2004 November 16)

...végül is szeretném MEGÉRNI...


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 16)

... te már egy ÉRETT nő vagy!


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 16)

...SZÜRET...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

Must


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 16)

...szüretiBÁL...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 16)

GYOMOR es fejfajas :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 November 16)

PACAL


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 16)

UTALAT, mert hogy nem szeretem a pacalt. :huh:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

az utalat is egy ERZELEM


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 16)

Volt egy jó kis angol regény ÉRTELEM és érzelem (Jane Austen)....


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

INTELIGENCIA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 16)

...TESZT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 16)

AIDS....


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 16)

...VIRUS... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

LEGYCSAPO


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 17)

...TÜZOLTÓ készülék... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

ifjukori HEV...


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 17)

METRO


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

TOLAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 17)

RÁK


----------



## cini (2004 November 17)

...megelőzés


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 17)

KANYAR


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 17)

...jobbkéz SZABÁLY...


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 17)

szabálySZEGÉS


----------



## jullan (2004 November 17)

SZABO


----------



## cini (2004 November 17)

CENTI


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 17)

COLSTOK meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 17)

Ezermester /MEKK ELEK/


----------



## rena (2004 November 17)

A katonatisztek ok allitolag mindenhez ERTenek :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 17)

Valóban? :blink: katonatiszt=FIZET


----------



## rena (2004 November 17)

PENZ


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 17)

HATALOM


----------



## rena (2004 November 17)

POLITIKA :wacko:


----------



## saga (2004 November 17)

hazugsagok


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 17)

hazaselet


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

mig az aso-kapa-NAGYHARANG el nem valaszt :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 17)

templom


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 17)

TÖMJÉN


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 17)

fust


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 17)

ROMA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

(Ro)MANIA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 17)

FIÁKER


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

STEFANIA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 17)

VAGDALT (fasírt)


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

petrezselymes uj KRUMPLIval, ubisali.... johetne!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 17)

ORR


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 17)

SEX


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 17)

PERVERZ :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 18)

...beteges VÁGYak...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

CSATA'K


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 18)

Vagyom egy NO utan, ketto utan..... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

Szu-Csong ariaja? a MOSOLYorszagabol... Miokiiii!!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 18)

...csízz  FÉNYKÉPÉSZ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

VAKU


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 18)

...FÉNYforrás...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

az ALAGUT vegen..naja


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 18)

KIVILAGOSODAS


----------



## cini (2004 November 18)

NAPFELKELTE


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 18)

MadárCSICSERGÉS


----------



## cini (2004 November 18)

TEREFERE


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 18)

PLETYKA


----------



## cini (2004 November 18)

...állítólag EGÉSZSÉGES!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 18)

De csak ha JOINDULATU :rohog meno


----------



## cini (2004 November 18)

Csakis! Nem olyan, mint a rossz SZOMSZÉD.


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 18)

torok ATOK


----------



## jullan (2004 November 18)

BABONA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 18)

Fekete MACSKA


----------



## jullan (2004 November 18)

PENTEK 13


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

LATABAR


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 18)

...Peti BOHÓC...  (Fel a fejjel)


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 18)

egy SZOKNYA, egy nadrag...


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

...SKÓT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 19)

Dudas


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

...CSÁRDA...


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 19)

CSÁRDÁS


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

Boni GROF (Latyi szinten)


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 19)

OPERETT Szineszek : Nemeth Sandor , Oszvald Marika, Farkas Balint :wub:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

jaj, emlexem, hogy az Oszvald micsoda MALMOT tudott csinalni!
amilyen pici kis toltott galamb volt, annak ellenere olyan frissen ropta mindig.... meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

meg a Petress Zsuzsa? sokaig azt rebesgettek a Honthy TITKOS lanya!


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

meg a ZENE Butik az Eloddel... fogalmam sincs mi volt a vezetek neve...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

mint Clerence az OROSZLAN


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

valami AFRIKA-s film volt, orvoshazaspar meg az allatok...sorozat a TV-ben... de piszkosul regen...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 19)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Nov 18 2004, 10:45 PM
> *valami AFRIKA-s film volt, orvoshazaspar meg az allatok...sorozat a TV-ben... de piszkosul regen...
> [post=145581]Quoted post[/post]​*


Magyarul igy mondtuk : Daktari milyen film volt ???? amerikai ??? en is tobbet gondoltam mar ra jo lenne latni. Huu pici kislany voltam mikor ment a 70 evek elejen de Toto,a majom Clarence , az oroszlan, jo filmsorozat volt. Aztan jott a HOsszu forro nyar !!!! Benne a Ben Kvik -kel (tutti hogy nem igy irjak) mi igy ejtettuk, jo film volt neeeeem ??? Aztan jottek szokas szerint hogy a Ben >>....... jatszo szuperhelyes ferfiu magyar szarmazasu........ Ismeros neeeem ??


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

_


GabiZita írta:



Aztan jott a HOsszu forro nyar !!!! Benne a Ben Kvik -kel (tutti hogy nem igy irjak) mi igy ejtettuk, jo film volt neeeeem ???

Kattints a kibontásához...

_


GabiZita írta:


> Gabi meno meno cool
> Paul Newman  :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

Afrika... :blink: 

...DZSUNGEL...


----------



## cini (2004 November 19)

MAUGLI

Paul Newman tényleg jó pasi volt. Még öregen is! Ugye él még?


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Nov 19 2004, 10:27 AM
> *MAUGLI
> 
> Paul Newman tényleg jó pasi volt. Még öregen is! Ugye él még?
> [post=145604]Quoted post[/post]​*



Na ez jó kérdés... :blink: szerintem még igen, és ahogy számolom januárban tölti a 80. évet...   


>>>>Paul Newman




...GYERMEKKOR... pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 November 19)

NYUGDIJ - a második gyerekkor...


----------



## cini (2004 November 19)

ÉHBÉR


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 19)

ha kedves feletteseim nem tesznek valami érdemit, lassan az én FIZETÉSem is éhbérré devalorizálódik


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 19)

Csapj az ASZTALra és kérj emelést... :angry: B)


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 19)

Feldönthetem a SZÉKeket is :rohog de ha az elnök úr elégedett az ő fizujával, ami - mellesleg - az enyém 10szerese, és kap havi 2 prémiumot is (összesen 3 fizu!)


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 19)

Hat legkozelebb amikor az.......... ARNYEKszekre.......... megy zard be oda amig nem igeri meg a fizetes emelest, irasban!!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 19)

...mert ha nem teszi meg saját árnyékommá válok, Zsugori uramat parafrazálva: elfogyok a fogyó HOLDdal, sarlóvá hajolva :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 19)

SAJTból van a hold


----------



## jullan (2004 November 19)

Ha sajt akkor legyen: MAASDAMER - kedvenc holland sajtom....


----------



## rena (2004 November 19)

PIZZA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 19)

Ebke en tacepaot ragasztanek ki a WC-be a velemenyemrol 
PLAZA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 20)

MACSKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 20)

Macskanyelv.........CSOKOLADE.........


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 20)

...MOGYORÓ...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 20)

ÚTTÖRŐ ala Rákosi elvtárs  Mókus Őrs!


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 20)

1968 Mókus SEX


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 20)

IFJUSAGi tabor. Miskolc :rohog Egy KISZ szervezte kirandulas alkalmaval elromlott a busz es mivel a kornyeken jartunk, bementunk ebbe a taborba amig a buszt megjavitottak. Azt hiszem nem ez volt az igazi neve, de mar nem emlekszem. Huuuu az ott lakok igen szabadosan viselkedtek. Jaj pedig de regen volt a 70-es evek eleje.


----------



## jullan (2004 November 20)

ZANKA - BALATON - CSOMOS TEJBEGRIZ


----------



## rena (2004 November 20)

ZSEBPENZ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 20)

ALULJÁRÓ :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 20)

MUNKAHELY volt egykoron. A Debreceni Vasutallomas melletti feluljaron mentem minden nap munkaba a TIGAZ-hoz.


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 20)

LENÉZŐ


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 20)

GYERMEKI OROM mikor az uj feluljarohoz kellett jarni vonatokat nezni.    Rock lehet nem ilyen lenezesre gondoltal?


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 20)

...december 25... KARÁCSONY... + születésnap pironkodo


----------



## rena (2004 November 20)

KESZULODES


----------



## jullan (2004 November 20)

KARACSONY


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 21)

VASARLASI LAZ ez nalam ma aktualis volt.


----------



## rena (2004 November 21)

DOLLAR


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 21)

Nem szeretem mindeg ELFOGY :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 21)

Mint a tele HOLD


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 21)

SARLO


----------



## jullan (2004 November 21)

SZÖG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 21)

KESZTYU


----------



## jullan (2004 November 21)

BOX


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 21)

RING


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 21)

TÖRÖLKÖZŐ


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 21)

Nem ér BEDOBNI.


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 21)

ELDOBNI futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 21)

ZSEBKENDO


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 21)

PAPIR ( nem kell mosni) meno meno


----------



## jullan (2004 November 21)

ZSEPI


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 22)

PIZSI


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 22)

ALVAS


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 22)

Már indulok is... pironkodo 

...jó ÉJt...! alszom


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 22)

Ejszaka utan jon a reggel FELEBREDES


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 22)

vagy KIJOZANODAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

Vesztettem el pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

Buszke, is


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

Ha Kata volnek, meg is TENNEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

Ketszinuseg


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 22)

JELLEMZÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 22)

SZOKAS


----------



## rena (2004 November 22)

HAGYOMANY


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 22)

Minden oreg szokas TRADICIO


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 22)

EVOLÚCIÓ


----------



## rena (2004 November 22)

DARWIN


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 22)

Az eggyetlen ember aki a MAJOM-tol szarmazik :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 22)

BANÁN


----------



## cini (2004 November 22)

Banán Joe - BUD SPENCER


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 22)

kulonben DUH-be jovok :angry:


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 22)

jaj ne, árt a SZÉPSÉGnek :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 22)

...és a SZÖRNYETEG...


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 22)

minden RELATIV... ez is lehet sexi - valakinek


----------



## cini (2004 November 22)

...EINSTEIN...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 22)

GRAVITACIO

"Gravity cannot be held responsible for people falling in love." (A. Einstein)


----------



## cini (2004 November 22)

...LEVITÁCIÓ...


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 22)

...DAVID COPPERFIELD...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

kokler


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 22)

BALEK


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 22)

Itt a PIROS hol a piros?


----------



## rena (2004 November 22)

piros LAMPAs haz :evil


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 22)

s ...REZTABLA a kapu alatt...


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 22)

...REGÉNY...  ...nagyon-nagyon régen olvastam... futyul


----------



## jullan (2004 November 23)

Nem tudom,hogy regény-e.de legyen REJTO JENÖ


----------



## Boszi (2004 November 23)

PISZKOS Fred a kapitany


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 23)

Csulok


----------



## Spanky (2004 November 23)

RONGY Elek


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 23)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 22 2004, 08:30 PM
> *RONGY Elek
> [post=146189]Quoted post[/post]​*





REZGROF


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 23)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Nov 22 2004, 08:33 PM
> *és a SZŐKE CIKLON...
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*





Vanek ur


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 23)

Ványja BÁCSI


----------



## cini (2004 November 23)

Erről most csak a Gálvölgyi féle Három NŐVÉRjut eszembe...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 23)

leÁPOLÓNŐ


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 23)

BETEG ellato


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 23)

beteg UTALO inkabb


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 23)

Ez most utalo vagy...UTÁLO.... :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 23)

...csak ne legyen UTÁLATOS ... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 23)

miert van az a mondas, hogy "olyan csunya, mint a zsidotemplomban az utalatos kep".... eloszor is az zsinagoga, masodszor meg asszem nincs is EMBERT abrazolo kep, ha jol tudom nem lehet...


----------



## cini (2004 November 23)

...aztat nem tom, de az utálatos képre lenne néhány jelöltem...
Az ÁLLAT-ok kevesebb csalódás okoznak...


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Nov 23 2004, 07:45 AM
> *miert van az a mondas, hogy "olyan csunya, mint a zsidotemplomban az utalatos kep"....  eloszor is az zsinagoga, masodszor meg asszem nincs is EMBERT abrazolo kep, ha jol tudom nem lehet...
> [post=146245]Quoted post[/post]​*





Azt nem ugy mondjak???hogy;ugy nezel(ram),mint zsidotemplomban az utalatos kep???

KUTYA


----------



## cini (2004 November 23)

...macska BARÁTSÁG...


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

Jo ha van az embernek BARATja


----------



## cini (2004 November 23)

jóbarát, vagy JOBBRA ÁT!?


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

BAKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 23)

DOHANY


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

CIGI szivar


----------



## cini (2004 November 23)

CIKI, de még nem szoktam le...


----------



## fulgens (2004 November 23)

CICI


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 23)

Egy PAR van belole


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 23)

GOLYÓ


----------



## jullan (2004 November 23)

BILLIARD


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

DAKO


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 23)

GOMBA


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

GYILKOS GALOCA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 23)

KALAPja


----------



## rena (2004 November 23)

FATYOL


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 23)

csipke


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 23)

...BOGYÓ...


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 23)

....ROZSA........


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 23)

KEDVESEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 23)

Tesek :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 23)

FELREERTES :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 23)

...HALLÓKÉSZÜLÉK... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 24)

oregszem?


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 24)

Úgy gondolom, ameddig pénzről és SEX-ről írnak a horoszkópodban, addig nem... pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 24)

MOST ?  Vagy kesobb ? Úgy gondolom, ameddig pénzről és SEX-ről írnak a horoszkópodban, addig nem...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 24)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Nov 23 2004, 06:37 PM
> *Úgy gondolom, ameddig pénzről és SEX-ről írnak a horoszkópodban, addig nem... pironkodo
> [post=146342]Quoted post[/post]​*





pironkodo


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

... és MINDÖRÖKKÉ (Natalie Wood)


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

HALHATATLAN


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

a HEGYLAKÓ - "...csak egy maradhat..."


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

REMETE


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

MAGÁNY


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

neha KELL


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

ha SZÜKSÉGES


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

muszaj a BEKEERT......


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 24)

Hazassag


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

VALAS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Jobb mint a keserves KITARTAS.....


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

hat errol nem tudok erdemben nyilatkozni  SPOROLAS


----------



## laca (2004 November 24)

őseim :rohog 
SVÁB


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

SZÁSZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Nov 24 2004, 06:18 AM
> *őseim :rohog
> SVÁB
> [post=146409]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem is de nem BOGAR :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Rovar


----------



## laca (2004 November 24)

MUSLICA valami őrület hogy idén mennyi van... pedig nem is piálok :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Lattad mar nagyitoval!!! Ronda nagy verbeborult SZEMei vannak


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 24)

Ez szemtelenseg <_<


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Csak vicceltem  MIndjart torlom


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Toroltem


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Szem----Napszemuveg


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

VAK szemuveg <_<


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

LÓszemüveg


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

...SZERSZÁM


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

FUROGEP


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Ha nincs hasznalva akkor.......... ROZSDAS..............


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

HASZNALHATATLAN


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

El kell..... DOBNI..... :blink:


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Inkabb csak rovid ideig CSERELjuk le futyul


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

De ugye ez csak TARGY-ra vonatkozik :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Nagyon ketertelmure sikeredett :rohog ESZKOZ


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

EVŐeszköz


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

EBED


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 24)

HARANGSZO


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

TEMPLOM


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 24)

MISE


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

....BOR....


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

MÉRTÉKKEL


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

... van, akinek a mérték a VÖDÖR :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

Pont erre gondoltam!

LAJTOS KOCSI


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

.....UTAZAS..... :blink:


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

Akkor inkább ECHÓS SZEKÉR-en, az talán kényelmesebb...


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

HABORU


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

inkább BÉKE!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

NYUGALOM


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

CSEND


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Karacsony esti HOESES


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

ALMODOZAS


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

De csak szepet mert neha BETELJESUL


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Ugy lenne mindig jo.SZERELEM


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Meg HAZASTARS is :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

Ja nem  FERJ


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 24)

a ferj az hazasFEL?


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

Jó esetben a MÁSIK feled!


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 24)

az en "masikfelem" nem fel...  BATOR volt mikor elvett  )))))


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 24)

MERÉSZ


----------



## cini (2004 November 24)

...TENGERÉSZ?


----------



## rena (2004 November 24)

HAJO


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 25)

..ha nem jo... ez van ezt kell SZERETNI!


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 25)

...szeretni FELTÉTEL nélkül


----------



## cini (2004 November 25)

...SZABÁLYOK... azért vannak, hogy megszegjük őket... :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 25)

KÉPLET


----------



## cini (2004 November 25)

...mi más jutna eszébe annak, aki matekozik... BIZONYÍTÁS


----------



## laca (2004 November 25)

HORGÁSZ
ekkora halat fogtam! :rohog


----------



## cini (2004 November 25)

...csak nehogy PÁC-ban légy!


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 25)

Az csak puhit vagy TARTOSIT :blink:


----------



## cini (2004 November 25)

Állítólag a SEX tartósítja a fiatalságot...  (De látom, mereszted a szemed, a Horgász a pácban c. filmre gondoltam, amiben Luis de Funes volt a főszereplő, a kutyáját meg úgy hívták, hogy Takarodj!) :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 25)

Szerntem inkabb a fust..........CIGARETA....., meno meno de en mat feladtam


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 25)

PIPA


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 25)

DOHANY


----------



## cini (2004 November 25)

Az kéne egy jó nagy zsákkal!

BAGÓ-rágás :wacko:


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

PENZ


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 25)

Csak akkor er valamit ha van mogotte.........ARANY.......


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 25)

ARANYOSKAM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

En BETEG vagyok pironkodo


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

KÉPZELT beteg?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

FANTAZIA


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

......Vaaan......FILM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

filmSZEMLE


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

szemleSUTVE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

sutve...FOZVE


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

RANTVA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

panirozva? :blink:


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

hat csaak  OLAJ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Nov 25 2004, 11:11 AM
> *hat csaak  OLAJ
> [post=146656]Quoted post[/post]​*


a TUZre


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

TABORtuz


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

SORtuz


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

LOVESZET


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 25)

Vadaszat


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

OZIKE


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Bambi


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

BAMBINO


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Spanyol TANC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

LANC, Lanc, Eszterlanc...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Cerna


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

nem BIRom mar cernaval


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 25)

miert nem KOTEL-bol vannak az idegeid?


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Kotelet a BUNOSnek


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Nov 25 2004, 02:47 PM
> *Kotelet a BUNOSnek
> [post=146680]Quoted post[/post]​*


Forro vizet a KOPASZra!


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

az esz nem turi a HAJat


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Szorakoztok? :blink: TARLO


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

de a lelkedre veszel mindent <_< CSUPASZ TALP


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 25)

TAPLO ;o)


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

GOMBA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

ekcema


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

kellemetlen ALLERGIA :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

BUDOS lab


----------



## rena (2004 November 25)

az nem allergia  INGERLO


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

Sexualissan?


----------



## kerekperec (2004 November 25)

A budos lab????? PERVERZ!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 25)

:blink: En? Csak KERDES vot <_<


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 26)

...nem minden kérdésre van VÁLASZ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 26)

Vannak KENYELMETLEN valaszok


----------



## kerekperec (2004 November 26)

TRABANT


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 26)

PAPIR-Jaguar


----------



## Pufi (2004 November 26)

smirgli február


----------



## rena (2004 November 26)

:blink: TÉLUTO


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 26)

Nekem ez ertelmetlen MAGYARAZAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 26)

Felrelepes :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 26)

Esetleg Izlesficam? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 26)

ERZESTELENitö


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 26)

KABULAT


----------



## rena (2004 November 26)

kerdes mitol?  JAGERMEISTER :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 27)

epe


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 27)

KO"


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 27)

OPERALASra kell menni cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 27)

Noverke


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 27)

APACA???? vagy inkabb anyaca :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 27)

ABBÉ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 November 27)

Szia Dóri!
Melyik?
SZERÉNY


----------



## rena (2004 November 27)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss_@Nov 27 2004, 08:30 AM
> *Szia Dóri!
> Melyik?
> SZERÉNY
> [post=146838]Quoted post[/post]​*





ALSZENT


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 28)

SUNYI


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 28)

Alattomos


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 28)

KETSZINU :angry:


----------



## jullan (2004 November 28)

HAZUG szivar


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 28)

POLITIKUS :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 28)

RÁGÓGUMI


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 28)

Rossz SZOKAS <_<


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 28)

RIGOLYA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 28)

...ÖREGKOR... pironkodo vagy mégse...?


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 29)

Nem a kortol fugg mindenki az aminek SZULETIK futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 29)

csaszar


----------



## Ainariel (2004 November 29)

... morzsa


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

KUTYA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 29)

meg a MÁJA


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 29)

...LIBA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 29)

CIGANY kivilagitatlan cajgaval kerekezik hazafele, libaval a kabatja alatt, amikor szembejon a rendor. Megallitja.
- Hova mesz cigany? - aszondja.
- Micsoda liba?


----------



## rena (2004 November 29)

SOK GYEREK


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 29)

SZEGÉNYSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

FEKETE-szemek


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 29)

INDIA


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

SZITAR


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 29)

BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

om-om 
NIRVANA


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 29)

Nihil


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

Niemand


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 29)

TÖRŐCSIK MARI (Ő énekelte valamikor 20 éve...)


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 29)

nagyon tetszett! meg a Psotatol a Tibi TANGO kiraly


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 29)

Astor Piazzola - HARMONIKA féle argentin zene, nagyon szeretem


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 November 30)

Volt egyszer egy VADNYUGAT


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

colt 45


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 30)

CSIKO (45 evesen?  )


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Nov 29 2004, 11:49 PM
> *CSIKO (45 evesen?  )
> [post=147075]Quoted post[/post]​*





Kabat


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 30)

........TELi..........


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Nov 30 2004, 06:27 AM
> *........TELi..........
> [post=147083]Quoted post[/post]​*





Szalami


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 30)

SZAMAR husbol????? :evil


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

Ha LO nincs, jo a szamar i  s


----------



## cini (2004 November 30)

...lovaglás, DÍJUGRATÁS


----------



## Gabizita (2004 November 30)

BEUGRATAS


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 30)

PILOTA-jatek :$


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 30)

OKSZIGEN


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 30)

ASZTMA


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 30)

... nekem a szülőföldem juttattad eszembe, ugyanis a parajdi SÓBÁNYÁban kezelnek asztmás betegeket


----------



## GIGI (2004 November 30)

nem tudom pontosan merre van Parajd, de akkor nekem meg a NAGYANYA-m, Csikszereda


----------



## eb32 (2004 November 30)

mindkét helység Hargita megyében van, kb 85 km a táv, Parajd pedig Szováta szomszédja 
... ha nagyanya, akkor az enyém NÓTAFA


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 30)

Martos Flóra Raj - a Deák téri ÁLTALÁNOS ISKOLÁban :rohog :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 November 30)

GIMNAZIUM


----------



## rena (2004 November 30)

ERETTSEGI


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

potvizsga


----------



## dialuna (2004 November 30)

FÜLLEDT NYÁRI NAP


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 30)

...Jaj úgy élvezem én a STRANDot...  futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

Pancsolo KISLaNY


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 30)

...BAMBI...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

Utas UDITO


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 30)

Miskolcon az egyik helyi RÁDIÓ, reggeli műsorának ez volt a címe...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

Taska? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 30)

Ja... :wacko: ...BŐRÖND...


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

A SZEMED alatt? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 November 30)

Tedd inkább fel a SZEMÜVEGed... :angry: különben is, én egyszer már bizonyítottam... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Nov 30 2004, 05:55 PM
> *Tedd inkább fel a SZEMÜVEGed... :angry: különben is, én egyszer már bizonyítottam... futyul
> [post=147197]Quoted post[/post]​*




Mit :blink: Jezusmariaszuzanyam :wacko: Mit? Es kihagytam? pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

:rohog :rohog ...Ja 30km... :rohog 
Ott hagytad abba, hogy.... mi is következő szó...?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

LUSTA :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...A rest kétszer FÁRAD...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

Kave


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...SZÍVDOBOGÁS... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

INTENZIV osztaly


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...MŰTÉT... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

VAKbel


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

Halotti TOR


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 1)

mindenki huzza a loBöRt ?


----------



## cini (2004 December 1)

KUTYABŐR...


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 1)

..........NEMES..........


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

lovag


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 1)

SZELMALOM-harc mire valo.... Neoton utan szabadon


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...HOLLANDIA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 1)

FAPAPUCS


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...TULIPÁN...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

csokor


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 1)

...ESKÜVŐi...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 1)

ha van eskudni-bol eskuvo, akkor van fogadni-bol fogadvo? 
IGERET


----------



## cini (2004 December 1)

...SZÉP SZÓ...


----------



## JuliG (2004 December 2)

ha BETARTjak ugy jo


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

... csak ne legyen RÁTARTI az ember


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 2)

Pedig kell RAGASZKODNI..........


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 2)

Mindenki a saját VÉLEMÉNYéhez!


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 2)

...SZABADSÁG...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

... SZERELEM


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 2)

marhasag


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 2)

Szerelem, szerelem, sotet VEREM


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

RÓKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 2)

EZUST


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 2)

penz


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

FIZETÉS


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 2)

Mikroszkopikus MERTEK


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

LÁB


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 2)

Bal :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 2)

Van akinek KETO van :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

SZÁZlábú :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 2)

MEGBOTLIK


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 2)

[email protected] ugy lehet :rohog 
LABTORLO


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 2)

... az ajtóm előtt lévőn időnként a ház kóbor KUTYÁja alszik


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 2)

es kutyaBAJa belole?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 2)

BÁJital


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 2)

SEHEREZADE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 2)

FATYOL


----------



## jullan (2004 December 2)

TALIBAN


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 2)

BIN LADEN :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 2)

BINGO


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 2)

Gyozelem


----------



## kerekperec (2004 December 3)

RESZVET(el)


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 3)

SZANALOM


----------



## jullan (2004 December 3)

SAJNALAT ?


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 3)

EGYÜTTÉRZÉS


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 3)

GYÁSZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 3)

ozvegyseg h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 3)

SOTET gondolatok


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 3)

Molnar


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 3)

<_< MALOM


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 3)

ko


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 3)

TOLDI


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 3)

paraszt


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 3)

az nem paraszt, hanem GYALOG


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 3)

LUDTALPAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 3)

GOGOS Gunar Gedeon


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 4)

NYLON ISKOLAKÖPENY :rohog


----------



## JuliG (2004 December 4)

GYERMEK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 4)

Nonek mint a bolond GOMBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 4)

PÖRKÖLT


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 4)

TöKMAG


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 4)

VITRAY...


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 4)

FOTEL


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 5)

HINTASZEK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 5)

Olyan mint a BOLCSO


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 5)

MACSKAbölcső


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 5)

...SZIÁMI...


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

IKREK


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 6)

KOS


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

okos


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

Szuletett ESZ meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

geniusz? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

Vagy ............IDIOT SZAVON................ :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

majdnem UGYANAZ


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 6)

SZINONÍMA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

TUKORkep


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 6)

MOSTOHA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

<_< Gonosz?


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 6)

FURFANGOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 6)

...KÉRDÉS... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Talalos?


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

GONDOLKOZAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Van akinek MUNKA


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

EROLTETNI nem szabad semmit


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 6)

WC :rohog (bocsánat!!!)


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

ILLEMhely?


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 6)

kis ZÖLD ÉPÜLET


----------



## jullan (2004 December 6)

Telefonfülke ( Itt Svédben régen zöld volt a nyilvános telefon...)


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 6)

TelefonBETYÁRkodás....gyermekkorban - unokatesómmal gyakran tettük ezt :lol:


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 6)

Azt mi is tettuk a noveremmel. Minden nagypenteken felhivtuk a HOLLO nevueket es megkerdeztuk hogy a fiukat megmostak-e :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 6)

VARJU ?


----------



## rena (2004 December 7)

KÁROGÁS


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 7)

DIÁKKOR


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 7)

EGYENRUHA


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 7)

kötelező KARSZÁM és hajpánt a lányoknak


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 7)

Majdnem hogy kis KATONAK voltunk  <_< <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 7)

En egy nagy BOHOM katona voltam


----------



## JuliG (2004 December 7)

Bohom nagy ALLAT  Bocsi, csocsike nem Rad ertettem, csak ez jutott eszembe a szorol. :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 7)

HAZI, kedves hizelgos :rohog :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 December 7)

Hazi,hazi,hazi......KOLBASZ...merthogy itt az ideje a disznotorosnak...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 7)

hurka sem rosz


----------



## jullan (2004 December 7)

Nem bizony,de akkor legyen VERES...a májasat nem szeretem annyira... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 7)

Én meg pont a májasat szeretem!-  Véres-GYILKOSSÁG


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 8)

HABORU :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 8)

van a konyhaASZTALNAL, ha nem jut mindenkinek eleg!


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 8)

Erre mondjak hogy CSULOKRE mentek :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 8)

a KOROMporkoletet kicsit jobban szeretem, mint a csulkot... izlesek es pofonok


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 8)

Az en izlesem szerint a korom csak MANIKUROZVE jo :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 8)

PEDIKUR (Walkur  )


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 8)

A korom csak LAKKOZVA szep sajnos nem igen van ra idom


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 8)

A fának viszont én a VIASZOLT változatát szeretem jobban.


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 8)

Valamikor POLITURoztak vagy az mar nem divat futyul


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 8)

Poli tur. Ez egy tőMONDAT.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 8)

mondat SZERKESZTES


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 8)

első munkahelyemet juttatja eszembe: SZERKESZTŐSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 8)

ujsag


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 8)

HÍR


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 8)

ÁLL


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 8)

KUKI :rohog :rohog pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 December 8)

FÖTT KUKOROCA....ugye erre gondoltál ???


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 8)

Persze! Mi másra!  NAGYANYÁM...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 8)

Jeger-ALSO :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 8)

...KÁRTYA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 8)

ZOLDASZ


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 9)

KIRÁLY


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 9)

KIRALYVIZ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 9)

Auto


----------



## cini (2004 December 9)

...AUTOMATA... (apósom szájából: otomata)


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 9)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Dec 9 2004, 12:50 PM
> *KIRALYVIZ
> [post=148527]Quoted post[/post]​*


Bocs, hogy megszakítom a sort, de mijjaza Királyvíz?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 9)

Evvel szoktak megnezni , hogy az ekszer az arany e.Tomeny kensav es saletromsav kevereke, az arany kivetelevel mindent megmar


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 9)

automata - KÁVÉ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 9)

cofein


----------



## jullan (2004 December 9)

CAPUCCINO - sok-sok-sok-sok-sok tejhabbal + kakaopor a tetején.


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 9)

BARÁTNŐ


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 9)

BARAT


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 9)

SÖRÖZÉS :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 9)

SZESZTESSSSSTVER! meno


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 10)

elvonóKÚRA


----------



## jullan (2004 December 10)

TERMALFŰRDÖ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 10)

MargitSZIGET


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 10)

FÉLsziget


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 10)

KETRESZES


----------



## jullan (2004 December 10)

Az meg minek? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 10)

bocsánat, én vagyok a LUDAS ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 10)

MatyasTER


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 10)

TETŐtér


----------



## jullan (2004 December 10)

PADLAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 10)

GÖMBÖC


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 10)

gomboc


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 10)

SZILVAS


----------



## jullan (2004 December 10)

NUDLI


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 10)

ANGYAL-bögyöllö


----------



## laca (2004 December 11)

Minden lében két KANÁL :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 December 11)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Dec 11 2004, 05:26 PM
> *LACA SZIA meno bocs,off.
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szia Dora!


----------



## laca (2004 December 11)

BETARTOM futyul


----------



## laca (2004 December 11)

DOBBANÁS pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 11)

AKARAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 11)

ERŐ


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 11)

...SZAK


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

EGYETEM <_<


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 11)

EGYETLEN?


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

EGYENETLEN :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 11)

SMIRGLI?


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

BOROSTA :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 11)

...BorotvaHAB...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 11)

habos TORTA


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

JÓSZAGÚ ATYAÚRISTEN :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Dec 11 2004, 03:39 PM
> *JÓSZAGÚ ATYAÚRISTEN :rohog :rohog
> [post=149155]Quoted post[/post]​*


Jaj ez még a borovahabra volt....


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Dec 11 2004, 10:38 PM
> *habos TORTA
> [post=149154]Quoted post[/post]​*




...GYERTYA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 11)

KIVÁNSÁG


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

ARANYHAL


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 11)

...ARANYHAL...


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

Hoppá!!! cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Dec 11 2004, 10:44 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Dec 11 2004, 10:44 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>ARANYHAL
> [post=149161]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Dec 11 2004, 10:44 PM
*...ARANYHAL... 
[post=149162]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]


Dialuna  meno meno cool ...másodpercre pontosan... figyeld!


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Dec 11 2004, 03:46 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Dec 11 2004, 03:46 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dialuna  meno meno cool ...másodpercre pontosan figyeld! 
[post=149164]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Ez aztán az asszociácó!!!!!  meno


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 11)

VISSZADOB


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

KENYÉR


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 11)

Kö


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 11)

PAPIR


----------



## rena (2004 December 11)

OLLO


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 12)

HOLLO


----------



## laca (2004 December 12)

DUNA jege


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 12)

HID


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 12)

...VIADUKT...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 13)

SZILVESZTER?


----------



## voila (2004 December 13)

la boum...


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

ZENE?? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

ricsaj


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

CSAJ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

pironkodo Sex


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

Koran REGGEL??????????????


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

Mint a FOGMOSAS, reggel delben este


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

nem NYULAK vagyunk :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

Ti, lehet hogy nem de en?  Valtott fogkefe az IGAZI


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

NEMIGAZI


----------



## voila (2004 December 13)

...masolat...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 13)

INDIGÓ


----------



## voila (2004 December 13)

...kek...


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 13)

EGBOLT


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 13)

CSILLAGOS ég


----------



## rena (2004 December 13)

CSILLOGOS


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 13)

SZIPORKA


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 13)

BESZÉLGETÉS


----------



## laca (2004 December 13)

DUMCSI


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 14)

hat.... nem ATLAGOS-ak


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

KIVÉTELES


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 14)

ISKOLA


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

VIZSGA :angry:


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

DRUKK


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Izzadt TENYER


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

KENYÉR


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

zsiros?


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

miért juttattad eszembe, olyan éhes vagyok  zsíroskenyér ZÖLDHAGYMÁval


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Dec 14 2004, 07:06 AM
> *miért juttattad eszembe, olyan éhes vagyok  zsíroskenyér ZÖLDHAGYMÁval
> [post=149985]Quoted post[/post]​*





Csak EGYEL, hizzal nyugodtan <_<


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

:iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Pialsz?


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

nem  ALKOHOLISTA vagyok B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Var a DETOXIKALO


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

KORHAZba menjek????inkabb :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Miert? BETEG vagy? Megoperallak


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

A MAJAM!!!!Te ehhez is ertesz???? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Aha, Noi BELSORESZ kikeszito vagyok.


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

Te vagy a MUFF reparalo??????? :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Dec 14 2004, 07:48 AM
> *Te vagy a MUFF reparalo??????? :meghajolo :meghajolo
> [post=150080]Quoted post[/post]​*





Aha, Mindenfele alkatreszt tudok PREPARALNI  Biologus szerettem volna lenni


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

De a preparalashoz GYILKOLNI kell


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Dec 14 2004, 07:56 AM
> *De a preparalashoz GYILKOLNI kell
> [post=150095]Quoted post[/post]​*




A VEGELGYENGULES mar nem is johet szoba :blink:


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

Mindig az OREGseg a tema??????


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Ez egy elerheto TAVLAT ha ovatos vagy


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

a REMENY hal meg utoljara


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Dec 14 2004, 08:08 AM
> *a REMENY hal meg utoljara
> [post=150117]Quoted post[/post]​*





Lattal mar remenyhalat? Akvariumi DISZHAL


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

:rohog :rohog CAPA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Dec 14 2004, 08:12 AM
> *:rohog :rohog CAPA
> [post=150125]Quoted post[/post]​*





TUFOGU haraponc


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

HARAPOS


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

KUTYA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

FAROK csovalas


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

LÓfarok


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Edes ALOM


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 14)

Talán RÉMÁLOM, nem?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Neked , vagy nekem?


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Dec 14 2004, 04:45 PM
> *Neked , vagy nekem?
> [post=150253]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem..... jajjj......


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 14)

... legyen inkább NEKI


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Aha  LOVAGINA


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Dec 14 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Aha  LOVAGINA
> [post=150265]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ahha, szóval te egy következő életedben ló szeretnél lenni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Dec 14 2004, 09:56 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rókalány @ Dec 14 2004, 09:56 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Dec 14 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Aha   LOVAGINA
> [post=150265]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ahha, szóval te egy következő életedben ló szeretnél lenni?
[post=150268]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Nem , en mar most SZAMAR vagyok


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 14)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy hosszú a FÜLed? És vajon mitől? (tudod a viccet?)


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

HALLORA all


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Telefon


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

MOBIL


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

OROKMOZGO


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

GYEREK


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Spenot


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

Ennyire UTALtad????


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Aha, A SOSKAT azt meg szeretem


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

Hat ezen kajaknak nem kerultem a BUVKORebe :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Szerencses vagy


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

De a PUDING................


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Citromos?


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

Neeeeeeeeem;EPRES


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

A malnas sem rosz


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

De nem AM meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Dec 14 2004, 02:47 PM
> *De nem AM meno
> [post=150369]Quoted post[/post]​*




PM ?


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

LEHET


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Engedekenyseg


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

SZIGOR :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 14)

PÁLCA


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

KÖRMÖS :wacko:


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 14)

SIKOLY


----------



## rena (2004 December 14)

FILM


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 14)

...szinház, MUZSIKA...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Cirkusz


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 14)

...BOHÓC...mint én


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Dec 14 2004, 04:55 PM
> *...BOHÓC...mint én
> [post=150423]Quoted post[/post]​*




Te az vagy? :blink: Piros ORROD is van?


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 14)

...van hát  ZSEBKENDŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 14)

LEPEDO


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 14)

...PÉNZ... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 14)

AKROBATA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Matrac MUVESZ


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 14)

Jaszai-DIJ-as


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

OLOMPIA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...DOPPING...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Viagra


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

:wacko: ...KÉK...v. SZEX...válassz :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Nem is tudtam :blink: Te szeded? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Dec 15 2004, 01:40 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Dec 15 2004, 01:40 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>:wacko: ...KÉK...v. SZEX...válassz :rohog :rohog
> [post=150564]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Dec 15 2004, 01:40 AM
*Nem is tudtam :blink: Te szeded? :blink:
[post=150565]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

jééé....te is ismered?  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Dec 14 2004, 06:42 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Dec 14 2004, 06:42 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jééé....te is ismered?  :rohog
[post=150566]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Meg nem volt szerencsem hozza de kiprobalnam pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

pironkodo ...TESZT...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Segitesz?


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...KÉRED vagy kérdezed...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Hat folaldoznam magam pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...a CÉL érdekében mindent ... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

:meghajolo :wub:


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

értem én, de...folytatni kéne a szóláncot... :rohog ...MEGÉRKEZÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Keses


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...SZIKLA... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2004 December 15)

...hegymaszas...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

HÁTIZSÁK


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

HÁT ..IZSÁK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

HAS vagy sas


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

POCAK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

Pocakos vagy POTROHOS :evil


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

BELES


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

BELES vagy BÉLES esetleg BÉLÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

A kabatban BUBNA beles


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

az milyen?


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

Meleg BUNDA :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

bundaSAPKA


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

beles volt  SÁL


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

KESZTYŰ


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

EGYUJJAS???


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

ujjas = rövid posztóKABÁT


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

LODEN


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

VIHARkabát


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

SZÉL


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

ESŐ


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

HO


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 15)

ÁLLJ


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

STOP


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 15)

Don't stop the MUSIC


----------



## rena (2004 December 15)

ELOADO


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

A MENYASSZONY :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

MEZesmadzag


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...MICIMACKÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Mese


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

ja...GYERMEKKOR... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Bobebaba


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 15)

...MAZSOLA...


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 15)

KUGLOF kiraly


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

habcsok


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 16)

...KARÁCSONYFA...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 16)

TUSKE


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 16)

ILLATOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 16)

akkor legyen RÓZSA...jobb nem jutott az eszembe... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 16)

akkor viszont Rózsa-DOMB


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 16)

10EZER?


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

kevés vagy SOK?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Dec 16 2004, 03:28 AM
> *kevés vagy SOK?
> [post=151162]Quoted post[/post]​*




Sokk? :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

TERÁPIA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

IszapPAKOLAS


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

PARKOLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

Bilincstoro


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

KULCS


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 16)

KAPU


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

KAPUS


----------



## cini (2004 December 16)

KÖTÉNY


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 16)

HÁZIASSZONY


----------



## rena (2004 December 16)

FELESEG


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 17)

...kénytelen vagyok valami hülyeséggel felhozni :wacko: tegnap óta senkinek nem jutott volna eszébe erről a szóról semmi...? Nemááá...
jézusom...nekem sem sűrűn... :wacko: 

...GYŰRŰ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 17)

nekem mindkettorol  MUSZALY (az "nagy ur"  )


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 17)

...kettőn áll a VÁSÁR...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 17)

BAZAR


----------



## kerekperec (2004 December 17)

Ecseri


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 17)

FARMER


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 17)

...INDIGÓkék...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 December 18)

Kekfesto


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...NÉPMŰVÉSZET...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 18)

HIMEZES


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...HÁMOZÁS... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...BOGÁR...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 18)

TETU"


----------



## Spanky (2004 December 18)

LAPOS :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 18)

lapos mint a DESZKA ( nem en ) :rohog


----------



## laca (2004 December 18)

SZEM


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...GOLYÓ...


----------



## laca (2004 December 18)

ÁGYÚ


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

Laca  meno 

...HARANG...


----------



## laca (2004 December 18)

ÁSÓ-KAPA?


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...MEZŐGAZDASÁG...  B)


----------



## laca (2004 December 18)

DÓZSA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 18)

...LABDARÚGÁS... :blink:


----------



## laca (2004 December 18)

SZOTYI


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...PÖRKÖLT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 19)

PACAL


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...CSÁRDA...


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...HEGEDŰ...


----------



## laca (2004 December 19)

SEGÉLY 
sok agyerek instállom, tekintetes törvényszék!


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...AKÁCos út...  gitar gitar :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 19)

ha vegig megyek RAJTAD en


----------



## Spanky (2004 December 19)

akkor fel ALOK :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 19)

felallni a HIMNUSZ-hoz kell Spanky


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

Kolcsey


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 19)

HUSZT


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

Huszti Peter


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 19)

PIROS Ildiko


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

piros az TILOS :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 19)

Tilos RADIO


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 19)

Rádió ROCK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 19)

Leforditva KO  de inkabb legyen SZIKLA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 19)

Kő KEMÉNY


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...kalap és KRUMPLIORR... pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 19)

BAGAMÉRI :hivatalos


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 19)

...FAGYLALT...


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

TEJSZINHAB (vagyis meleg fagyi  )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 19)

nagyon is nem meleg FAGYISSZENT  meno


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)




----------



## jullan (2004 December 19)

TÖLCSER


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

tolcsert csinalok a KEZEM bol


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 19)

3 év BÖRTÖN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 19)

SMASSZER


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 19)

CSICSKA


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 19)

SMASSZER


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 20)

smasszer mar volt <_< 
CSICSKA utan szabadon: BICSKA


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 20)

OSSZECSUKHATO kis bicska


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 20)

jaj!!! az a BUGYLI-bicska!


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 20)

de jo mar elfelejtettem ezt aszot , most eszembejuttattad  
eldugva a CSIZMASZA"Rba :wacko: figyelem!


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 20)

a RAMAS-csizma-szarba  (megegy nem tul surun hasznalt  )


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 20)

PANORAMA


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 20)

LÁTÓHATÁR


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 20)

HÓMEZŐ


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 20)

SZÜRKE VÁROS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 20)

SZURKEBARAT


----------



## rena (2004 December 20)

BOROVICSKA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 20)

MÉLYTOROK


----------



## rena (2004 December 20)

GIGA


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 20)

KALÓRIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 20)

KILÓRA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 20)

MARHAHÚS árában


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 20)

BAROMI jo


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 20)

BAROMFIÓL


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 21)

TOJAS


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 21)

HUSVET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 21)

KARÁCSONY


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 21)

SZERETET


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 21)

sutemeny ILLAT


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 21)

illatFELHŐ


----------



## voila (2004 December 21)

...jegEso...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 21)

Esős VASÁRNAP DÉLUTÁN


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 21)

Olyankor a legjobb SZERETKEZNI pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 21)

SVÉDTORNA


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 21)

A GYÓGYhatása nagyon erős! Na nem a svédtornának, hanem a szeretkezésnek! :meghajolo


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 21)

:rohog Gyogyulni mindeg jo meg ha nem is vagy BETEG :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 21)

Ha arról van szó, lehet az ember KÉPZELT beteg is....


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 21)

Piszkos FANTÁZIA


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 21)

A fatáziálás nagyon jó dolog.... frissen tartja az
ELMÉT


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 21)

KERGE leszek


----------



## rókalány (2004 December 21)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Dec 21 2004, 02:13 PM
> *KERGE leszek
> [post=153023]Quoted post[/post]​*


kerge lehetsz, csak BIRKA ne legyél....


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 21)

KOS már vagyok


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 22)

...CSILLAGjegy...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 22)

Csillag a MÁGLYÁn


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 22)

...BOSZORKÁNY... :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 December 22)

FOGATLAN :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 22)

...KORONA... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 22)

KIRÁLY


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 22)

BABUK


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 22)

HABAKUKK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 22)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Dec 21 2004, 05:23 AM
> *A GYÓGYhatása nagyon erős! Na nem a svédtornának, hanem a szeretkezésnek! :meghajolo
> [post=152990]Quoted post[/post]​*


A Svédtorna nálam a SEX :rohog
BATKAMANO


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 22)

FABATKA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 22)

PÉNZ


----------



## jullan (2004 December 22)

GARAS


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 22)

Rupia


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 22)

DEZSŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 22)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss_@Dec 22 2004, 11:06 AM
> *DEZSŐ
> [post=153268]Quoted post[/post]​*


"Dezsőnek meg kell halnia!" - a TANU-bol


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 22)

Az élet nem HABOSTORTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 22)

VIRÁG


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 22)

MIKULÁSvirág - nemrég kaptam...


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 22)

...ZSÁK...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 23)

BENEDEK


----------



## jullan (2004 December 23)

ELEK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 23)

Mekk MESTER


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 23)

EZERmester


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 23)

Ezer SZIGET öntet


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 23)

KINCSES sziget


----------



## voila (2004 December 23)

...kincsesKALENDARIUM...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 23)

IDŐGÉP


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 23)

...JÖVŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

NEGYSZOG


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

OTSZOG (s ha senki nem folytatja, eljutok meg a 100-as szogig is  )


----------



## Spanky (2004 December 24)

PENTAGON


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

HEXAGON (en nyertem,az enyem nagyobb bebebebe


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 24)

REPULO , raketa vagy UFO lotte szet a Pentagont ? :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 24)

nem lattam, hogy mar beirtal :blink: mentem a masik gepre


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

egy CSESZEALJ egy csesze kaveval


----------



## jullan (2004 December 24)

plusz egy DOBOStorta


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 24)

KISDOBOS


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

a Tenkes KAPITANYA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 24)

KALOZ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 24)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Dec 24 2004, 11:19 AM
> *KALOZ
> [post=153821]Quoted post[/post]​*


 Oda lett a KINCSEM


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

a SZUZESSEG?


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 24)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Dec 24 2004, 11:21 AM
> *a SZUZESSEG?
> [post=153824]Quoted post[/post]​*


A kaloz lopta el ??? :blink: 
Nem erre gondoltam 
De meg mindig jobb otlet mint a Mikulas lopta volna el


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 24)

egy SZENT ilyet nem csinalhat  Gabi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 24)

Hat akkor legyen TELAPO - az nem szent.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 24)

ZUZMARA


----------



## mioki (2004 December 24)

Jégvirág


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 25)

JEGCSAP


----------



## kerekperec (2004 December 25)

VIZVEZETEKSZERELO


----------



## rena (2004 December 25)

CSOTORES


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 25)

BeVIZELÉS


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 25)

Az elso vagy a masodik GERMEKKORba??? :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 26)

FELLINI


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 26)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Dec 25 2004, 11:37 PM
> *FELLINI
> [post=153921]Quoted post[/post]​*


ROMANTIKA


----------



## jullan (2004 December 26)

VÖRÖS ROZSA


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 26)

PRESSZÓ


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 26)

Egy SZAL ROZSA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 26)

Szebben BESZÉL


----------



## jullan (2004 December 26)

DUMCSI


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 26)

Kedves ISMERETLENEK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 26)

Ismeretlen BARÁTOK meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 27)

a baratokat meg lehet valogatni; a ROKONOK-at nem


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...LÁTOGATÁS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 27)

TRAKTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...Terülj, terülj ASZTALkám... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 27)

GRIMM Testverek


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...A békaKIRÁLY...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 27)

CSÖCSIKE cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...NIAGARA...


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 27)

JEGCSAPOK :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 27)

Tunderorszag


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 27)

ESTI MESE


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 27)

EZEREGY EJSZAKA


----------



## Spanky (2004 December 27)

közép KELET


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 27)

NAGY SÁNDOR


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 27)

DANKO PISTA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 27)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Dec 27 2004, 11:54 AM
> *DANKO PISTA
> [post=154083]Quoted post[/post]​*


Mindkettő nagy EMBER cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...KŐSZÍVŰ...


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 27)

KÖLEVES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 27)

NYAKLEVES ;o)


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 27)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Dec 27 2004, 12:24 PM
> *NYAKLEVES ;o)
> [post=154109]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ez olyan mint a SZEMFÜLES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 27)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss+Dec 27 2004, 12:25 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Rockboss @ Dec 27 2004, 12:25 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Dec 27 2004, 12:24 PM
> *NYAKLEVES  ;o)
> [post=154109]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ez olyan mint a SZEMFÜLES
[post=154110]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
SZAMÁRFÜLES


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...vagy TINTApacás... :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 27)

Tudjuk hogy a TINTAHAL mintahal


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 27)

...RAB...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 28)

DutyiDILI


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 28)

RABTANC


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 28)

a-rabtanc?  HASTANC


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 28)

Zulejka


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 28)

REJTŐ


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 28)

Ponyva


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 28)

SÁTORLAP


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 28)

satorRUD


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 28)

CO"VEK


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 28)

KIKÖTŐ


----------



## jullan (2004 December 28)

PIREUS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 28)

világitó TORONY


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 28)

HARANGLÁB


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 28)

RIGÓLÁB


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 28)

...Istenem mennyit gondolkoztam rajta... :wacko:  

...SÜTEMÉNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 29)

CUKRÁSZDA


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 29)

Edesszaju


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 29)

CukorFALAT


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

Nasi avagy CSEMEGE


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

...UBORKA...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

SZEZON


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 29)

Savanyusagok


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

...ÍZLELÉS...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

"BIMBÓ"


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

pironkodo futyul melyik is legyen...?  ...RÓZSA...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

TÖVIS "én a másikra gondoltam"


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

Tuudtammmm...  ...MADÁR...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 29)

FECSKE


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

FÉSZEK


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

...SAS...


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 29)

ORR


----------



## cebus (2004 December 29)

PIROS


----------



## eb32 (2004 December 29)

FEKETE


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

MÁGIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 29)

MAGLYARAKAS


----------



## rena (2004 December 29)

SUTEMENY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 29)

SUTÖTÖK


----------



## rena (2004 December 29)

KEMENCE


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

KISBENCE


----------



## rena (2004 December 29)

BICE-BOCA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

...KINCSkeresö kisködmön...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 29)

kincses SZIGET


----------



## jullan (2004 December 29)

NAXOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 29)

ZEUSZ


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 29)

KRÉTA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 29)

...LABIRINTUS...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

TARZAN boys


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

(volt egy ilyen egyuttes anno  )
CLERENCE a bandzsa oroszlanfiu


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...jobb nem jut eszembe... :wacko: AFRIKA


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

a jo MELEG Afrika, ha-ha-ha... ki is enekelte ezt???  ?


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

KFT együttes, a Laár Andrissal cool ...HOMOK...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

a SZELBEN ...


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...ORKÁN... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

ITALY


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...CSIZMA... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

SPANYOL


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...NÁTHA... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

MADAR influenza


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...Madarat TOLLáról, ... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

embert BARATjarol... (tessek man aludni :angry:  )


----------



## jullan (2004 December 30)

Hm..barát...??? 
Igazi vagy ál ? Az igazi=HIANYCIKK. Hazug meg tul sok van. :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 30)

Nehez ra talalni de ha van meg kell BECSULNI


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

ÉRTÉK


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 30)

ARANY


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

ALMA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 30)

EVA


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

ANYA (csak egy van  )


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

TIRGRIS


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...ÜVEG...


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

PEZSGO


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

GYÖNGY


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

IGAZI?


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

a BUBORÉK-ra asszociáltam

legyen igazi


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...Vizipók a CSODApók...


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

3 NAP


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...vagy Két nap az ÉLET...(Merle)


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

az élet utat TÖR (Jurassic Park, legalábbis a magyar szinkronban :blink: )


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...KENDER...


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

MAGOS


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...TYÚK... :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

VUK


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

IVÁS


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

BULI


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

SZIVESZTER


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

HOLNAP


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

FELKELÉS


----------



## jullan (2004 December 30)

Hát akkor legyen egy ksi fejfájása Evának: ADAM


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

ŐSERDŐ


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

UNALOM


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 30)

EGYEDUL let


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 30)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Dec 30 2004, 01:54 PM
> *UNALOM
> [post=154685]Quoted post[/post]​*


TÁRS !!!!


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

GOND


----------



## jullan (2004 December 30)

MEGOLDAS


----------



## borzaszto (2004 December 30)

DERÉKSZÍJ


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

övön aluli ÜTÉS


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

FÉRFI LÁBSZÁR


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 30)

VIKTORIÁNUS KOR


----------



## borzaszto (2004 December 30)

20 EVES KOR


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 December 30)

TÖRTÉNELEM <_<


----------



## fejvadász (2004 December 30)

VÁGY


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

HON...


----------



## borzaszto (2004 December 30)

HAZA


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

vége az ELÖADÁSNAK haza kell menni (vagy a kricsnibe :rohog )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 December 30)

FÜGGÖNY le...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 30)

BucsuSZIMFONIA


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

mint ez a topik BEFEJEZETLEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 December 30)

OROK, mint Anna


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

...ÁLOM...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 30)

Csipa


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 30)

:rohog :rohog ...már akinek...

...ÉJSZAKA...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 December 30)

KORHATÁR pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 30)

Telehold


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

...KUTYA... :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

itt van ELASVA


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 31)

KINCS


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

ami NINCS...
hali Rock


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 31)

Olyan nincs! VAN
BUÉK ! GIGI


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss_@Dec 31 2004, 09:26 AM
> *Olyan nincs! VAN
> BUÉK ! GIGI
> [post=155016]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: Mi van...??? :blink: :blink: 

Ja...mindjárt újév... meno cool ...TÜZIJÁTÉK...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 31)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Dec 31 2004, 12:20 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Dec 31 2004, 12:20 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Rockboss_@Dec 31 2004, 09:26 AM
> *Olyan nincs! VAN
> BUÉK ! GIGI
> [post=155016]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: Mi van...??? :blink: :blink: 

Ja...mindjárt újév... meno cool ...TÜZIJÁTÉK...
[post=155081]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
SEX sok SEX


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

Jellemző... :rohog :rohog cool ...FÉRFI...


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 31)

A Teremtés KORONÁJA


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

ja... :wacko: :wacko: az hát... KIRÁLY...


----------



## dialuna (2004 December 31)

KIRÁLYNŐ


----------



## laca (2004 December 31)

Szépség


----------



## Ditta (2004 December 31)

VERSENY


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

IDO


----------



## Rockboss (2004 December 31)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Dec 31 2004, 01:43 PM
> *IDO
> [post=155111]Quoted post[/post]​*


ÉLET


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

QVA ROVID


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

...TISZAvirág... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

BIBE


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

Tisza>>>bibe :wacko:  

...SEX... futyul :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 31)

tudod?  vannak akiknek a zongorarol is AZ jut eszebe


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 31)

Ja...vannak :rohog :rohog 

Nekem csak VÉLETLENÜL...  futyul


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Dec 31 2004, 04:17 PM
> *Ja...vannak :rohog :rohog
> 
> Nekem csak VÉLETLENÜL...  futyul
> [post=155190]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem meg nem véletlenül!
MOGYORÓ cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss+Jan 1 2005, 02:03 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Rockboss @ Jan 1 2005, 02:03 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Dec 31 2004, 04:17 PM
> *Ja...vannak :rohog  :rohog
> 
> Nekem csak VÉLETLENÜL...    futyul
> [post=155190]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem meg nem véletlenül!
MOGYORÓ cool
[post=155264]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:blink: :blink: ...nem mondod..??? meno cool 

...MÓKUS...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

:wacko: rendi... :wacko: felmászott a FÁRA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jan 1 2005, 02:14 AM
> *és? :rohog
> 
> ERDŐ..
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



:blink: :blink: ...hát kitörött a lába...  

...CSEND... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...JELbeszéd...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...Kegyetlen JÁTÉK... :meghajolo


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Dec 31 2004, 07:34 PM
> *...Kegyetlen JÁTÉK... :meghajolo
> [post=155278]Quoted post[/post]​*


TRÉFA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...MOSOLY...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 1)

OROM


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

VÍGSÁG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...ZENE... cool


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

BONA
varrjá rá gombot! cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss_@Jan 1 2005, 03:07 AM
> *BONA
> varrjá rá gombot! cool
> [post=155300]Quoted post[/post]​*



szivar Ez nem volt fair szivar  

Na akkor...síppal, dobbal, NÁDIHEGEDŰvel...  
Gyűszűt kérsz esetleg...?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 1)

Hany LURKO lesz abbol ??


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jan 1 2005, 03:32 AM
> *Hany LURKO lesz abbol ??
> [post=155315]Quoted post[/post]​*



Jobb, ha nem is tudod... :wacko: futyul 

h34r: ....TITOK... h34r:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 1)

titok ra KIVANCSI vagyok :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 1)

RANCOS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

Tegnap este volt a Tv-ben az Indul a BAKTERHÁZ... meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 1)

SANTA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 1)

MANKO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 1)

Ha fa akkor legyen CSERESZNYE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 1)

LEPÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jan 1 2005, 10:04 AM
> *LEPÉNY
> [post=155462]Quoted post[/post]​*




Tehen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 1)

TÖRÖK MEHEMED


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jan 1 2005, 10:07 AM
> *TÖRÖK MEHEMED
> [post=155466]Quoted post[/post]​*


KISKAKAS gyémánt félkrajcárja


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 1)

SZEMÉTDOMB


----------



## laca (2005 Január 1)

LERAKAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 1)

gubizo


----------



## laca (2005 Január 1)

guberálóra gondoltál? 
BÁLABUTIK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 1)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jan 1 2005, 12:53 PM
> *guberálóra gondoltál?
> BÁLABUTIK
> [post=155504]Quoted post[/post]​*




Aha  TURKALo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 1)

IDŐTÖLTÉS


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 1)

UNALOM


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 1)

Az mi ?  

En sosem unatkozom....  


De van egy alkalom....FÖNÖKömmel értekezlet van..... szivar


----------



## laca (2005 Január 1)

HAJCSÁR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...TEVE...


----------



## laca (2005 Január 1)

PÚP


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

...TORONYőr...

BUÉK Laca!


----------



## laca (2005 Január 1)

BUÉK neked is DRÁGA! 
KATEDRÁLIS /Ken Follet/


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 1)

:blink: Azon gondolkoztam mit is olvastam régebben Ken Follett-től... :blink: ezt a Katedrálist tuti nem...  nem megy az agyam...
...jeesssszzz...meg van!!.... Tű a SZÉNAKAZALban...


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

KÉM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

LOPOFI


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

HÁRRY JÁNOS

http://www.bibl.u-szeged.hu/ha/muzsika/kodaly.html


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by laca_@Jan 2 2005, 03:15 AM
> *HÁRRY JÁNOS
> 
> http://www.bibl.u-szeged.hu/ha/muzsika/kodaly.html
> [post=155576]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nagyot MONDÁS


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

ekkora HALat fogtam!


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

Mekkora volt a KUKAC-od?!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

ALMA


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

BÚÉK Dia!
HÓFEHÉRKE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

Boldog Újévet neked is Rock!!!
Grimm mese - NAGYANYÁM......


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jan 2 2005, 06:43 AM
> *Boldog Újévet neked is Rock!!!
> Grimm mese - NAGYANYÁM......
> [post=155588]Quoted post[/post]​*


HOLLEANYÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 2)

Az mi Rockboss? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

szvsz HOLLE ANYOT akart, csak gyorsan akarta mondani


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 09:00 AM
> *szvsz HOLLE ANYOT akart, csak  gyorsan akarta mondani
> [post=155594]Quoted post[/post]​*


Kössz GIGI!
Tévedni emberi dolog-mondta a sündisznó,
és lemászott a GYÖKÉRKEFE-röl!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

sok volt az a viszky?  mar latom! 
SIKALO


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 09:10 AM
> *sok volt az a viszky?  mar latom!
> SIKALO
> [post=155598]Quoted post[/post]​*


Pezsgő, de jó sok !!!!
MOSÓNŐ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

KORAN halnak <_< ... Jozsef Attila szerint ... (milyen pezsgo?... mi Henkelt kaptunk, termeszetesen szarazat, <_< a buliban)


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 09:23 AM
> *KORAN halnak <_< ... Jozsef Attila szerint ... (milyen pezsgo?... mi Henkelt kaptunk, termeszetesen szarazat, <_< a buliban)
> [post=155601]Quoted post[/post]​*


Martini száraz ! és már sok!
HAJNAL


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

PIRKADAT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

FULEMULE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 2)

Palimadar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

MADARIJESZTO


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

a madarijesztotol csak a madarak nem FE'Lnek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

ami nem fel, az EGESZ


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 09:56 AM
> *ami nem fel, az EGESZ
> [post=155621]Quoted post[/post]​*


111! MINDEGY


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

DEHOGY mindegy


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

NEMIGAZ (hihihi, csak moderaltan!  )


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 10:09 AM
> *NEMIGAZ (hihihi, csak moderaltan!  )
> [post=155634]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem vagyok SZŐRSZÁL hasogató,
de amire most gondoltam..........


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

gondoltam <_<... KOPOD ki!


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 10:16 AM
> *gondoltam <_<... KOPOD ki!
> [post=155643]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ezt most nem NYELem le! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

Lenyelni :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

...Nyelni, vagy nem nyelni... az itt a KERDES


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 10:24 AM
> *...Nyelni, vagy nem nyelni... az itt a KERDES
> [post=155649]Quoted post[/post]​*


VÁLASZ nyalni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

na aztan meg meglepodsz, ha VISSZABESZEL!


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 2)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 2 2005, 10:29 AM
> *na aztan meg meglepodsz, ha VISSZABESZEL!
> [post=155651]Quoted post[/post]​*


Miért? Nagy a VISSZHANG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

TIHANY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

APATsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

Pannonhalma - LEVENDULA MEZŐ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

VADVIRAGos reten.. <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

SZERELEM :lol:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

naooon ROMANTIKUS szerelem lehet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

FEHÉR LOVAS :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

ha feher, akkor nem a ZORRO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

ÁLARCOSBÁL h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

FANTOM


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

OPERA


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

GODZILLA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

YETI (jujjj ez Kinaban szokott lenni?  )


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

bigfoot


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

NAGY KAJA... vagy nem tokeletes az angolom ?  hihihi


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 2)

ZABALAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

HASMENES (mossnoiesvolltam )


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

BILI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

na akkor vagyunk [email protected], ha az KIBORUL


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

ne LÖTYKÖLD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

hat nem mindegy, hogy CSAPba [email protected], vagy [email protected] csapni


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 2)

OSTOR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 2)

KARIKAS


----------



## laca (2005 Január 2)

ungarishe GULAS... futyul :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 2)

OSZTRÁKOK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 3)

...lila TEHÉN... :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 3)

HAKAPESZI ha kap eszi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 3)

A fiam jele az ÓVÓDÁBAN...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 3)

....BILI... :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 3)

...TAKARÍTÁS... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 3)

VÍZfelitatás


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 3)

Adni kell ra GUMI bugyit


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 3)

KESZTYU


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 3)

MAMELUK


----------



## voila (2005 Január 3)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jan 3 2005, 08:39 AM
> *MAMELUK
> [post=155884]Quoted post[/post]​*


Lehet,hogy nagyon tudatlan vagyok, de az mi?


----------



## laca (2005 Január 3)

> _Originally posted by voila+Jan 3 2005, 05:02 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(voila @ Jan 3 2005, 05:02 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-jullan_@Jan 3 2005, 08:39 AM
> *MAMELUK
> [post=155884]Quoted post[/post]​*


Lehet,hogy nagyon tudatlan vagyok, de az mi?
[post=155897]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
a mamelukok igazgatták egyiptomot a török birodalom részeként... uralmuknak Bonaparte Napoleon vetett véget amikor legyőzte őket...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 3)

offtopic Laca....Voila keres a váróban...  offtopic


----------



## voila (2005 Január 3)

mar itt vagyok... :angry:


----------



## laca (2005 Január 3)

MORCOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 3)

ÁLMOS


----------



## laca (2005 Január 3)

ÁRPÁD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 3)

ETELKÖZ


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 3)

> *Lehet,hogy nagyon tudatlan vagyok, de az mi?
> *



A mameluk? Nagyikám hivta a rohambugyiját annak.Tudod,ami majdnem térdig ér,meleg és rozsaszin.Ugy néz majdnem ki,mint a török basa gatya....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 4)

NÉPVÁNDORLÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 4)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jan 3 2005, 02:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :meghajolo offtopic :meghajolo 
"*Mamelukok*
(arab momluk a. m. megvásárolt rabszolga), rabszolga-testőrök keleti fejedelmek szolgálatában. A történelemben a XIII. sz. óta szerepelnek az egyiptomi Ejubidaszultánok udvarában. Ezek a testőrök a Kaukázusból vásárolt rabszolgák voltak, vitéz harcosok, de egyúttal félelmetes hírű katonák is. Hatalmuk egyre nőtt, végül a szultánok bábként engedelmeskedtek zsarnoki akaratuknak. A XIII. sz. közepén megölték az utolsó Ejubida-szultánt s egyik vezérükre, Eibek-re ruházták a szultáni méltóságot. A M.-szultánság egészen 1517-ig állott fenn, amikor II. Szelim török szultán elfoglalta Egyiptomot. Egyiptom élére török kormányzó került ugyan, de államtanácsként 24 M.-bej működött mellette. Ezek a bejek olyan vagyonra és hatalomra tettek szert, hogy a török kormányzó játékszer lett a kezükben. Uralmukat Napoleon 1798. Egyiptomi hadjáratában megtörte. Teljes tönkretételük a török uralom helyreállításával Mehemed Ali kormányzó alatt következett be. A kormányzó végzetes csapást mért rájuk, 1811. lakoma ürüggyel 470 előkelő tagjukat egybegyűjtötte s valamennyit lemészároltatta. A többi M.-ok Nubiába menekültek s ott pusztultak el.
A poblitikai életben M. gúnynévvel illetik a kormánynak vakon engedelmeskedő és szavazó képviselőket. E szóhasználat Tisza Kálmán korából ered. "


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 4)

mindig KELETrol Nyugatra?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 4)

...NAPKELTE...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 4)

"A mosoly orszaga" KINA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 4)

DZSUNKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 4)

KíNAI KERESKEDŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 4)

LOKUPEC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 4)

CIGÁNY


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 4)

JŇSNÖ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 4)

OSTOBASÁG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 5)

...EMBERi tulajdonság...


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...artatlansag...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 5)

Tiszta LELKIISMERET


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

lelkiBÉKE


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...szabadsag...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

SZERELEM


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...hiany...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

LELTÁR


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...raktar...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

úgy néz ki most az én ázottsarkú SZOBAm


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 5)

CHAT


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 5 2005, 07:31 AM
> *CHAT
> [post=156491]Quoted post[/post]​*



...MACSKA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 5)

Cini-cini hegedu macskas... KESERU


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

MANDULA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 5)

JAPAN


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...kimono...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 5)

SZUMO


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...undorito...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

ÉRZÉS


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...Edda...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

DIÁKÉLET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 5)

MENZA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 5)

hideg TEA


----------



## voila (2005 Január 5)

...JEGEStea...


----------



## laca (2005 Január 5)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jan 5 2005, 05:21 PM
> *...JEGEStea...
> [post=156626]Quoted post[/post]​*


jeges EMBER


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 5)

...a HOLD-on


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 5)

Reszket a hold a TÓ vizén........


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 5)

BALATON


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 5)

KECSKEKOROM


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 6)

KOCSONYA ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 6)

disznófőSAJT


----------



## voila (2005 Január 6)

...camambert...


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

penészGOMBA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 6)

ŐZLÁB


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 6)

RENSZARVAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 6)

SZARVASBOGÁR


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

AUTÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 6)

JOGOSITVANY


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

SOFŐR


----------



## voila (2005 Január 6)

...alkohol... B)


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

BALESET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 6)

TERHES???valaki <_<


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

gondTERHES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 6)

MASALLAPOT?


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

VÁLTOZÁS


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

ÁTALAKULÁS


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

LEPKEBÁB


----------



## cini (2005 Január 6)

...hernyóból PILLANGÓ?


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

SZIVÁRVÁNY


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

TAVASZ


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

VIRÁGILLAT


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

Hallgatni a FŰ növését!


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

SZÖCSKE


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

SÁSKAJÁRÁS


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

AFRIKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 6)

NEGER


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

KÁVÉ


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

TEJSZINHAB


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

SVÁJC


----------



## rena (2005 Január 6)

NASZUT


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 6)

TENGER


----------



## rena (2005 Január 6)

CORFU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 6)

Csaladom es egyeb ALLATFAJTAK


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 6)

POLITIKUSOK cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 6)

RONGY :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 6)

PORrongy


----------



## laca (2005 Január 6)

SZAHARA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 6)

...KARAVÁN...


----------



## laca (2005 Január 6)

KÁVÉ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 6)

...VÁKUM...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 7)

PORSZIVO


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 7)

dolmányos HANGYÁSZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 7)

hangyasz SUNI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 7)

NYUSZI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 7)

VAKONDOK


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 7)

FÖLDKUPAC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 7)

GILISZTA


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 7 2005, 07:34 AM
> *GILISZTA
> [post=156947]Quoted post[/post]​*


LÓkukac :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 7)

ezt a NAGYKEPUSEGET!


----------



## cebus (2005 Január 7)

ÁLSÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 7)

FELSEG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 8)

DIDERGŐ király


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 8)

...KANDALLÓ...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 8)

...Tűzzel, ropogó fahasábokkal... előtte romantikázni... pironkodo na, álmodik a NYOMOR... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 9)

...a SORS útjai kiszámíthatatlanok!...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 9)

El kéne menni egy JÓSNŐhöz, hogy elmondja az idei évemet. Már régóta készülök hozzá, de kiüt megintcsak a Pali vérem :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 9)

:rohog :rohog 
...ha mégy vigyél magaddal... pironkodo KÁRTYA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 9)

ZACC?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 9)

TÖRÖK kávé


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 9)

..MIKES KELEMEN...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 9)

KŐMÍVES KELEMEN mit mondott a fiának? Siess, anyád már vár!!! :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 9)

Mit este raktak, reggelre LEOMLOTT


----------



## Laja (2005 Január 9)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 9)

Fal, ezenbelül ROCK, vagy csak kő?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 9)

Meg az arviz ellen a GAT is


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 9)

A FEJLŐDÉSben!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 9)

ZÖLDSÉG...a fejlődésben lévő gyereknek! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 9)

SPENOT :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 9)

...KONYHAKERT...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 10)

GYOM


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 10)

Ingyom-bingyom tálibe, tutálibe-málibe, az ERDŐbe.


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 10)

MOKUS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 10)

NYUSZI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 10)

SARGAREPA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 10)

PETREZSELYEM, a vénasszony veszedelem ihajja gitar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 10)

ARUL (marmint petrezselymet)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 10)

PIAC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 10)

Ecseri


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 10)

ÓSZERES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 10)

ÓVSZERES pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 10)

kaparas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 10)

MACSKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 10)

VASMACSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 10)

Hajo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 10)

USZALY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 10)

MUSZALY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 10)

KENYSZER


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 10)

ELVONO...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 10)

mermindigcsaka PIA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 10)

ZADORA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 10)

PANDORA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 10)

'S BOX


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 10)

FRIGY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...NÁSZÚT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jan 10 2005, 06:13 PM
> *...NÁSZÚT...
> [post=157453]Quoted post[/post]​*




:wacko: Remalom


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...kinek a PAP, kinek a papné... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 11)

nekem a FIA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...nekem az már TABU lenne... futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 11)

tabu = FOLYÓIRAT nőknek


----------



## cini (2005 Január 11)

FOLYÓÜGYEK futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 11)

Folyik vagy nem folyik elnezem HAJNALig


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 11)

...megyen már a hajnalCSILLAG lefelé gitar


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 11)

Csillag ? Hmmm...nyári meleg ÉJSZAKA..romantikával egybekötve ????


----------



## cini (2005 Január 11)

Mostanában csak az ALVÁS jut eszembe róla... :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 11)

PIHENÉS


----------



## cini (2005 Január 11)

édes SEMMITTEVÉS...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 11)

ISMERETLEN fogalom....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 11)

ismeretlen KATONA


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 11)

A Hazáért meghalok,
de SÜRGETNI magam nem hagyom!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 11)

ÜGYINTÉZÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Január 11)

AZT NE :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...VÉTÓ...


----------



## rena (2005 Január 11)

JOG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 11)

FULEMILE-per ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

Milyen szép dolog, hogy már ma
Nem történik ilyes lárma,
Össze a szomszéd se zördül,
A rokonság
Csupa jóság,
Magyar ember fél a pörtül...
Nincsen osztály, nincs egyesség
Hogy szépszóval meg ne essék,
A testvérek
Összeférnek,
Felebarát
Mind jó *barát*:
Semmiségért megpörölni,
Vagy megenni, vagy megölni
Egymást korántsem akarja.
De hol is akadna ügyvéd
Ki a fülemile füttyét
Mai napság felvállalja!?

:wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 11)

ja, baratsag?...mint a meseben: HOLLO a hollonak szemet nem vajja ki!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...MÁTYÁS KIRÁLY...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 11)

na annak is nagy ORRa voOOt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 11)

...TROMBITA...


----------



## rena (2005 Január 12)

DUMBO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 12)

ELEFANT


----------



## cini (2005 Január 12)

...a PORCELÁN-boltban.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 12)

CSEMPE


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 12)

FŰRDÖSZOBA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 12)

csepegő CSAP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 12)

borozes


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 12)

talán ma ESTE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 12)

sex


----------



## rókalány (2005 Január 12)

SEX?  
azt bármilyen napszakban lehet, BÁRMIKOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 12)

Osztonok


----------



## cini (2005 Január 12)

Női MEGÉRZÉS...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 12)

HOHULLAMOK?????????? :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 12)

KLIMAKTERIA ????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 12)

ANYÁM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 12)

"A BÖGRÉT két kezébe fogta,
úgy estefelé egy vasárnap..." 


Juli


----------



## rena (2005 Január 12)

Fules


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 12)

BILI


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 13)

TRON


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 13)

ahova a kiraly is...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 13)

SZekel pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 13)

moss tron, vagy szek ? 
ket szek kozul a PAD ala <_<


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 13)

ISKOLApad...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 13)

diákCSÍNY


----------



## rena (2005 Január 13)

INTO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 13)

BÜNTETÉS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 13)

Terdepelni KUKORICAN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 13)

vagy DIÓHÉJon


----------



## rókalány (2005 Január 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jan 13 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Terdepelni KUKORICAN
> [post=158360]Quoted post[/post]​*


Erről az egyik ismerősünk esete jut eszembe: nem volt lelke veréssel, vagy egyéb durvább módszerekkel "nevelni" a kisfiát, ezért sarokba állította néha. Közben mindig mondta neki: "állj egyenesen!", "fordulj a fal felé", "ne izegj-mozogj!"....
Egyik alkalommal megint a sarokba állítja a gyereket, de nem "edzi" verbálisan is... egy idő után kezdi mondogatni a gyerek: "állj egyenesen!", "fordulj a fal felé", "ne izegj-mozogj!"
Az apja csak nézi, egyszercsak megszólal: "Fiam, te mit csinálsz?" erre a gyerek a sarokból: "Edzem magam!"

:rohog :rohog :rohog 

offtopic egyébként azért indítottam annak idején ezt a topicot, hogy így kissé megmozgassam az embereknek a fantáziáját, felhozzak emlékeket. Erre kérnélek titeket is, hogy ne csak azt írjátok be, ami nyílvánvaló (pl. TŰZ-ről az embernek nyílván a FÜST, vagy a LÁNG jut eszébe.....) hanem érzéseket, emlékeket, szokatlan asszociációkat.....
ON

EDZÉS


----------



## cini (2005 Január 13)

FUTÁS mezítláb több kilométer hosszan az út mentén a murván... fincsi kis érzés. Bár, ha elég gyorsan szedted a lábad, nem is bökött... így kezdtük a karateedzést anno...


----------



## Fredi (2005 Január 13)

VESZELYES ,mert abba is bele lehet halni


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 13)

veszélyes KIHAJOLNI AZ ABLAKON.........


----------



## rena (2005 Január 13)

KILOGATNI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 13)

mint a JACKSON ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 13)

bebi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 13)

POPSI


----------



## fulgens (2005 Január 14)

PEPSI


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 14)

Pepsi Cola MEXIKOban kincs


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 14)

Ja talan azert mennek at a hataron ILLEGALISan tomegszamba, hogy az USA-ba jussanak :evil


----------



## cini (2005 Január 14)

Erről ez a találóskérdés jut eszembe:

Miért nincs Kubának EVEZŐS-csapata?
Mert aki evezni tud, már mind az USA-ban van...
:rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 14)

Hat ezt meg nem hallottam :rohog :rohog Ugylatszik ott is (Kubaban) megrohadt a PARADICSOM :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 14)

LECSO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 14)

VIRSLI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 14)

...SÖR...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 14)

LÖKD ide!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 14)

...FONOGRÁF...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 14)

ŔSZOK - nem Köbányai....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 14)

Ŕszok - UVEGES....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 14)

...TÁNC...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 14)

...hulljon le a testekről minden GÁTLÁS, minden lánc, ne áruljunk petrezselymet, kezdődjön a tánc... -Bonanza Banzai-


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 14)

rókalány írta:


> offtopic egyébként azért indítottam annak idején ezt a topicot, hogy így kissé megmozgassam az embereknek a fantáziáját, felhozzak emlékeket. Erre kérnélek titeket is, hogy ne csak azt írjátok be, ami nyílvánvaló (pl. TŰZ-ről az embernek nyílván a FÜST, vagy a LÁNG jut eszébe.....) hanem érzéseket, emlékeket, szokatlan asszociációkat.....
> ON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 15)

NAPLO  Vajon mi is lett az enyemmel


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 15)

...GYERMEKeimnek...  (Mészáros Márta filmje)


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 15)

Tök jót TÁRSASJÁTÉKoztunk délelőtt a gyerkőkkel.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 15)

Az enyémek már más 'társasjátékot' játszanak... pironkodo a Törpi inkább KÁRTYÁzni szeret...meg jéghokizni... :wacko: (undoritiszem van már a hokitól...  )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 15)

A nagyok meg papás-mamást élesben, mi? :rohog Hmm, kártya...? Talán kártyás beléptetőrendszer...a BÖRTÖNbe is ilyenekkel lehet bemenni.


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 15)

BÖRTÖN=HŔZASSŔG ?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 15)

Háát, ha rosszul választasz PÁRt magadnak, akkor lehet...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 15)

egy pár ZOKNI :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 15)

LYUKAS???


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 15)

...ÓRA... cool


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 15)

Dóra, Nóra, Flóra... női NEVEK


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 16)

A szürke SZAMÁR is eltűnt a ködben Petőfivel együtt...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 16)

PACSI


----------



## laca (2005 Január 16)

PETTING
tudom tüneményes...


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

SZEX


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 16)

TORNAGYAKORLATOK :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

TALAJTORNA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 16)

Az tol kenyelmetlen :evil VIZi torna uszas az jobb :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

akkor USSZUNK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

NYÁR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 16)

Jaj de regen!! BALATONi nyaralas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

BÚZAMEZŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 16)

PIPACS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

BOLDOGSÁG (imádom a pipacsot)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 16)

LEBEGÉS


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

REPŰLÖ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

KISHERCEG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 16)

ELEFÁNT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

KALAP


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

sapi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 16)

KABÁT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

SÉTAPÁLCA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

SŔL


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

Az elobb en is egyszerre irtam Dialunaval  
HIDEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jan 16 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Az elobb en is egyszerre irtam Dialunaval
> HIDEG
> [post=159272]Quoted post[/post]​*


Észrevettem!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

Hideg - HAVAS ERDŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 16)

hideg TEKINTET


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

TEL


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

Mar megint lassu votam


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 16)

No akkor én innen kiugrok, hogy a hölgyek társalgását ne zavarjam fölösleges összeütközésekkel. Ciao!


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

Tél ? Hát legyen akkor SKANDINAVIA


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jan 16 2005, 11:19 AM
> *No akkor én innen kiugrok, hogy a hölgyek társalgását ne zavarjam fölösleges összeütközésekkel. Ciao!
> [post=159283]Quoted post[/post]​*


Na nem erre gondoltam


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

Fenyo


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

ÖRÖKZÖLD


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

TUSKE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

MEGBÁNTÓDÁS


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

VČRES BOSSZU szivar


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

KES


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

HENTES


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

HUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

RÖVID KARAJ - ma volt ilyen típusú hentesélményem :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 16)

Koszveny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

KOLESZTERIN


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

BETEGSEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

ÁGYIKÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

LEPEDO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

PEHELYpaplan


----------



## rena (2005 Január 16)

TOLL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

TINTA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

INDIGO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

indigóGYEREKEK


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

OVODA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

ÉPíTŐKOCKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 16)

LEGO
(en most itt a teljes tudathasadas allapotaban leledzem, mert ugye Rokuci kerte,hogy ne csak egy szot irjunk, hanem apropot is... nekem nincs apropom, akkor most csitt-ben maradjak mindhalalig?  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

DÁNIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 16)

DANEBRUG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 16)

nem tudom miért de ...SAJT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 16)

...HOLD...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 16)

...SZALON...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 16)

...POR...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 16)

...PORSZÍVÓ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 16)

Asszem, mintha segítséget kerestél volna hozzá a váróba... :rohog :rohog 

..TOLL...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 16)

Ennek tudom ám a csúnyábbik változatát a lóval, meg az emésztőrendszer utolsó szakaszával, de mivel volt gyerekszobám, így nem kötöm az ORRotokra B)


----------



## laca (2005 Január 16)

én is lovat kaptam karácsonyra... de részletekben... először... 
AGÁR


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 16)

Cyranonak vajon volt kutyája? :blink: Az agárról a táptalaj jutott eszembe, Cyranoról egy tűzoltó. Ha a kettőt összehozom...lássuk csak... mondjuk PAPÍR, az rendkívűl jól ég. Erről jut eszembe: Miről lehet megismerni a kezdő villanyszerelőt? Elég könnyen :wacko: :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 16)

TACSKÓ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 16)

FERENC


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 17)

:wacko: Nem bírok rá jönni már egy félórája...ki az az Ödönke...? :wacko: 

...ZSÍRosbödön...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 17)

HA'J


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 17)

PLASZTIKSEBČSZ :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 17)

na nemá'...  :rohog 

...MŰTÉT... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 17)

CSöCSI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 17)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jan 17 2005, 11:15 PM
> *CSöCSI
> [post=159935]Quoted post[/post]​*



:blink: az ki...? :evil 

....CIGARETTA... szivar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 17)

SZIVARKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 17)

...tök mindegy...az is BÜDÖS... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 17)

asszongyak, ahol budos van ott MELEG is van


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...AFRIKA...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 18)

...KFT...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...BÁBÚ...(vagy) meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

LENGO TEKE


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 18)

TOKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

SZALONNA .... hmmm...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

....TÁBORTŰZ...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 18)

BAKONYBEL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

PENTEK 13 ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...VIZSGA...(autóvezetésből...anno)  cool


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

TOLATAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...GYAKORLÁS kérdése az egész... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

ja meg kerulgetni kell a PöCKöKET


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 18)

es tudni kell, mit jelent a MACKOSAJT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

ja!... abban keves a BRUMMOGAS ?!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...MÁLNA...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 18)

....málna...Michelle Wilde kislánya lett Málna (Vad Málna - Fanta hi-hi-hi)... PORNÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 18 2005, 09:33 AM
> *....málna...Michelle Wilde kislánya lett Málna (Vad Málna - Fanta hi-hi-hi)... PORNÓ
> [post=160086]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog >>>Fanta hihihi :rohog :rohog :meghajolo :iszunk 

A hüléje... :wacko: komolyan mondom behalok lassan ezektől a keresztnevektől...

...SEX... :rohog mi más is lehetne...?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 18)

Nekem speckó tetszik ez a név, csak nem a Vad vezetéknévvel (bár valszeg nem az anyja nevét kapta a gyerkő)

Szex? Minden MENNYISÉGben... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

Ja.. :wacko:  

...ELŐÍRÁS... pironkodo


----------



## cini (2005 Január 18)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 18 2005, 03:33 AM
> *....málna...Michelle Wilde kislánya lett Málna (Vad Málna - Fanta hi-hi-hi)... PORNÓ
> [post=160086]Quoted post[/post]​*



Nekem a málnáról az a régi vicc jut eszembe, amikor a nyuszit rajtakapja a medve az önkielégítésen, és a nyuszi felvilágosítja, hogy valami számára kedvesre kell közben gondolni... másnap a medve a bokor mögött nekilát, és csak annyi hallatszik: málna, málna, málna... :rohog 

...ugye nem előírás, hogy a MUNKAHELYEN meg kell szakadni...?


----------



## cini (2005 Január 18)

úgy látom, ez nem indítja be senki fantáziáját, akkor inkább:
SZABADSÁG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...HÍD...


----------



## voila (2005 Január 18)

...MASIKoldal...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 18)

IDEGEN


----------



## voila (2005 Január 18)

...varos...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 18)

FAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 18)

kinai


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 18)

SARGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 18)

Rizs


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 18)

BIVALY - amivel szántanak vagy micsinálnak arrafele.....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...Kínai HOROSZKÓP...  (állatjegy)


----------



## rena (2005 Január 18)

ASZTROLOGIA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 18)

...CSILLAG...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 18)

KRISTALYGOMB


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 19)

...JÖVŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 19)

IRVA vagyon?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 19)

...írva...  

...védőANGYAL...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 19)

mint a SIMON Templar ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 19)

Húúúú de szerettem azt a sorozatot... meno cool 
...Minden lében két KANÁL... ...asszem az volt vagy nem?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 19)

ket MALOMba orolunk Lyvi 

Roger Moore-nak volt 2 befutott sorozata: a Simon Templar, azaz az Angyal sorozat; a masik amire Te gondoltal a "kanalas" abban meg Tony Curits-szal jatszott... hat vonzo egy urge/volt tenyleg!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 19)

Csak az rontotta a kepet, hogy a mocsarbol is frissen ONDOLALVA jott elo.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 19)

mert Neki ilyen FURTJEI voltak :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Január 19)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 19)

MUST  :iszunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 19)

MURCI !!!


----------



## rena (2005 Január 19)

FISI-FOSI


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 19)

Öhm ? Ez a szo meg melyik szotárbol jött ???

Na,akkor legyen ZÖLD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 19)

FŰ


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 19)

FüNYIRO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 19)

ÉRD :rohog (Gimiben volt egy barátnőm aki Érden lakott és állandó visszatérő programpontja volt életének a fűnyírás amiről mindig be is számolt, ezzel jó sok humorizálásra okot adva....)


----------



## voila (2005 Január 19)

...gyermekkor...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 19)

NAGYASZTAL (Nagyanyámnál .... ami alatt természetesen nem más volt mint az én birodalmam)


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 19)

Ha már a nagyirol van szo:

VIDČK - ezek voltak az igazi nyaralások.Nyár végén hazamentem Pestre a sok haver közé,akik csirkét csak a mélyhütöben láttak - én egész nyáron kergettem öket a nagyinál, a haverokhoz,akik sápadt fehér szinükkel a hipot reklámozták....
én meg csoki voltam...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 19)

na jó tudom hogy uncsi vagyok a helységneveimmel de akkor GYŐRSZENTIVÁN...mert én ugyanitt csináltam ugyanazt gyerekkoromban mint Jullan valahol máshol :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 19)

RŔBASÖMJČN 

......Vas megye, Sárvárhoz közel.Gyalog nem tart soká,mert amikor leestem a pincébe és eltörött a vállam a nagyi a kezében cipelt,sárosan,földesen,mert krumplit válogattunk..én meg csak felszaladtam egy uj kosárért a kamrába...gyorsan...gyorsan...és lefelé meg landoltam ,mint a Concorde...nagyikám meg ugy ahogy volt eldobott mindent és mentünk a korházba ahol születtem,ott berontottunk egy orvoshoz: kisunokám leesett a pincébe alapon....összefutott az egész korház...nagyit ismerték ott,engem szintén,mert a rossz pénzt mindenki ismeri....amikor begipszelték a vállam és az ápolonö belém akarta nyomni a spenotot,akkor vita lett.Gyüjtöttem a spenotot a számban,mint a hörcsög,aztán amikor tele lett,akkor lezuhanyoztam a fehér köpenyes nénit....
Nagyanyám másnap jött a rántott hussal,na,fiam egyél.Az ápolonö meg panaszkodni akart,hogy milyen neveletlen vagyok,mert tegnap leköptem öt a spenottal.Nagyanyám meg vállat rántott,hogy a gyerek nem hülye,mondta,hogy utálja a spenotot,mit kell eröltetni....kapott is a nagyanyámtol,aki udvariasan közölte,hogy az ö unokája akármit nem eszik.csak jo ételt...olyan cirkusz volt,hogy a nagyanyám a végén majdnem lement a korház konyhájára,mert beszélni akart a szakáccsal....
Kaptam rózsás mintáju pizsamát a nagyitol - nem tetszett amit a korházban adtak.
Anyám meg semmit nem tudott csak 2 évre rá...na,mert nekem le kellett esni a cseresznye fárol....anyám ott volt a nagyanyámnál...korház megint...a doki kérdezte,hogy van a vállam...na,lett cirkusz....de a nagyi nem merte megmondani anyámnak,hogy 2 éve mi történt,egyébként nem engedett volna anyám le nyaralni...
Na,de megéltem 37 évet igy is,ugy is...a spenotot ma meg imádom...
meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 20)

ez olyan kedves...khm.. Jullan
ha Raba, akkor a Nicki GA'TAK cool 
Jo volt ott horgaszni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 20)

Bizony szep emlek is a gatnal horgaszni. Csend nyugalom es csak a VIZ-et es a tajat nezni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 20)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jan 20 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Bizony szep emlek is a gatnal horgaszni. Csend nyugalom es csak a VIZ-et es a tajat nezni
> [post=160910]Quoted post[/post]​*


 


Es van sok Bekalencse


----------



## cini (2005 Január 20)

Lencsefőzelék - hogy szép legyél!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 20)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Jan 20 2005, 07:07 AM
> *Lencsefőzelék - hogy szép legyél!
> [post=160921]Quoted post[/post]​*






Fustolt OLDALas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 20)

A CSULOK is elmegy meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 20)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jan 20 2005, 07:16 AM
> *A CSULOK is elmegy meno
> [post=160925]Quoted post[/post]​*





En csak nagyokat NYELek


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 20)

Kersz egy kis SORt melle hogy jobban csusszon??????? :evil


----------



## cini (2005 Január 20)

meno


----------



## rena (2005 Január 20)

"LÖKD IDE A SÖRT"


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 20)

Nem szol rank a HAZMESTER !!!!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 20)

...HÓLAPÁT... futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 20)

Téli NAPLÓ (lsd vicc topic)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 20)

rendkivuli HOMUNKAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 20)

70-ES ÉVEK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 20)

...ABBA... cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 20)

BONEY'M :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 20)

BEN QUICK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 20)

...ALFÖLDI PAPUCS...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 20)

TRAPPER FARMER :meghajolo


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 20)

LOBO A FARKAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 20)

Az ki? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 20)

aminek 4 LABA van es megis megbotlik.. nem az?


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 20)

Ahaaaaaaa....  Nekem csak két lábam van és mégis megbotlok.... :rohog 

No,akkor a lábra irjak valamit ? Hát legyen valami foci....

PUSKŔS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 20)

COMPUTER (Puskas Ocsire asszocialva= a bolt ahol vettuk, egy del-amerikai tage, aki meghallva hogy magyarul beszelunk, rogton kivagta az egyetlen magyar szot, amit ismert: PUSKAS OCSI!  nem tudom elmondani, milyen oromot valtott ki belolem!  )


----------



## ezermester43 (2005 Január 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jan 20 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Ahaaaaaaa....  Nekem csak két lábam van és mégis megbotlok.... :rohog
> 
> No,akkor a lábra irjak valamit ? Hát legyen valami foci....
> ...


Sziasztok  
Hogy lett ez a PUSKÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 20)

miaz hogy hogy lett?  
hat szuletett, gondolom mint a tobbi EMBER..


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jan 20 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Az ki? :blink:
> [post=160980]Quoted post[/post]​*


Egy Walt Disney film 1962-bol: The Legend of Lobo


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 20)

Akkor már értem Fagyikám. 1962-ben még ki sem találtak engem,nemhogy elkezdtek volna gyártani ?  

Visszatérve a topikhoz.....ember ....????

Homo SAPIENS ?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 20)

Értelmes ember.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 20)

ÉN :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Január 20)

...Te...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 20)

MI


----------



## voila (2005 Január 20)

...meg MINDENKI mas...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 20)

MINDEN MÁS.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 20)

ASZTMAS


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 20)

TESTVÉR (szegény Bátyusom asztmás)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 20)

...SVÉDORSZÁG...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 21)

KERESZT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 21)

pironkodo  

...VIZSGA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

druk


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Csak nyugi nyugi mert kulonben felmegy a VERNYOMAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

Ne KAVEZZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Enram az nem karos az enyem mindeg ALACSONY meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

Az enyem is az volt, de multkor a KORHAZban mertek es eloszor volt 140/80


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Az biztos az IDEGESSEGtol volt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

A KOSZVENY miatt


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Hat az sen KELLEMES   Inkabb ferfiaknal fordul elo de en szerencses vagyok  nekem is van  Szoval vigyazni kell az eves :iszunk ivas ra


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

Te is HARACSOLSZ? minden koll?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Hat en is ugy vagyok mint az egyszeri videki neni aki felment Pestre. Egy aruhazban vasarolt es meglatta a parketta kefet. Szol az eladonak hogy o azt megakarja venni. A kiszogalo mondja neki de mama ahoz parketta is kell figyelem! Hat (mondja a neni)......... COMAGoljon....... abbol is be egy kicsit


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 21)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jan 21 2005, 06:28 AM
> *Hat en is ugy vagyok mint az egyszeri videki neni aki felment Pestre. Egy aruhazban vasarolt es meglatta a parketta kefet. Szol az eladonak hogy o azt megakarja venni. A kiszogalo mondja neki de mama ahoz parketta is kell figyelem! Hat (mondja a neni)......... COMAGoljon....... abbol is be egy kicsit
> [post=161117]Quoted post[/post]​*





Mi az a comag?  





Batyu


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 21)

Ja hasonlit egymashoz csak az eggyik videki a masik VAROSi   De a ketto ugyanaz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 21)

'A nyitott KAPUk városa.' - MISKOLC meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 21)

HATALMAS KÉK SZEM ...volt egy fiú 15 éve aki miskolci illetőségű volt csodálatosan szép szeme volt,... jó kis hétvégéink voltak arrafele...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 21)

pironkodo  cool 

...azokban lehet csak igazán 'elmerülni'... pironkodo >>>...a szabadtüdős mélymerülés VILÁGREKORDja 162 méter.


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jan 21 2005, 04:36 PM
> *pironkodo  cool
> 
> ...azokban lehet csak igazán 'elmerülni'... pironkodo >>>...a szabadtüdős mélymerülés VILÁGREKORDja 162 méter.
> [post=161174]Quoted post[/post]​*


Világrekord a KITARTÁSban. Van ilyen?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jan 21 2005, 03:36 PM
> *pironkodo  cool
> 
> ...azokban lehet csak igazán 'elmerülni'... pironkodo >>>...a szabadtüdős mélymerülés VILÁGREKORDja 162 méter.
> [post=161174]Quoted post[/post]​*


Most mond meg, milyen MELYRE sullyedhet egy ember?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 21)

DEEP PURPLE hurra!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 21)

Purple RAIN ( mindig all a szor a hatamon ha hallom...)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 21)

eso, eso, oke... de ki ALLITJA meg az esot?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 21)

...ESERNYŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 21)

ESOKOPENY


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 22)

Jajj, erről eszembejut egy filmcím: ESŐKABÁT. Anyummal néztük meg legalább 150x és mindig fetrengtünk a nevetéstől. Keresem azóta is a neten, de mivel nem tudom az eredeti címét, így nem sok sikerrel. Ismeri valaki?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 22)

talan Anyu? 
FILMCIM?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 22)

NEVTABLA?


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

KÖZERTI ELADO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 22)

Elado a MENYASZONY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

ESKÜVŐ


----------



## Spanky (2005 Január 22)

LAKODALOM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 22)

...NÁSZÚT...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

PÁLMAFA


----------



## Spanky (2005 Január 22)

MEZES HETEK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 22)

...HOTEL...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

SZOBAPINCÉR


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 22)

ELPIRUL mert meglatta a csinos mezesheteket elvezo asszonykat lenge'n oltozve


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

Elpirul? Hát az csak a SZENDE lehet a 7 törpéböl....megyek is egy képért...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

LESÜTÖTT SZEM


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

SZEMPILLA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

szempillaSPIRÁL


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

HELENA RUBINSTEIN - Spectacular. Az müködik. A GENEROUS a legjobb=kedvenc.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

PARFÜMBOLT....kedvenc helyem amikor megyek haza és kicsit ideges vagyok munka után néha, és a szaglászás jót tesz nekem.....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

ALERGIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

HŔZTARTŔSI üzlet....ugye ugy hivták Magyarországon ahol a Caola szappant vettük ???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

Bizony!!!! Akkor viszont HAJHÁLÓ...sosem felejtem el hogy első bevásárlási élményeim egyike volt amikor a Haller u.-i háztartásiboltba leküldött nagyanyám hajhálóért... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

NAGYANYÁM jutott eszembe a neccről


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 22)

ÖSZ haj. KČK szem. Totyogás...szegényt alig akarták vinni a lábai....


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 22)

ŐZIKÉK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 22)

GÖDÖLLŐI ERDŐ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 22)

BARÁTNŐmék épp ma költöztek ki Gödöllőre, az erdő mellé.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

HALÁLOS lehet !!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

Én a védőoltásra GONDOLTAM, nem a barátnőre !


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 22)

halalos a BOLONDGOMBA ha megeszed


----------



## Spanky (2005 Január 22)

HALUCINAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 22)

...DÉLIBÁB...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

RÓNA


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 22)

TRAUBISODA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 22)

ELEFÁNT, aki úgy került fel a Gellért-hegyre, hogy egy pohár Márka feldobta :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 22)

...PORCELÁNBOLT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 23)

KECS


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 23)

Erről eszembejut egy történet: egyszer Anyummal valamilyen boltban nézelődtünk, amikor megszólalt: na, itt is van minden, a szartól a repülőig. Én meg visszakérdeztem, hogy szaar? Erre ő: miért nem a repülőn vagy kiakadva? :rohog Akkor kéne egy szó...KÖCSÖG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 23)

Lemaradtam...akkor KECS az uccsó


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Január 23)

CSECS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 23)

BIMBÓ pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 23)

MILKA tehen


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

...CSOKOLÁDÉ...


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...gombocARTUR...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

TÚL ÉDES ...nem szeretem, max. a fekete csokit


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 23)

MEZes vajas kenyer jaj de szerettem mint gyerek, most megnem ennem :rohog :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 23)

MČHECSKE nyál....de finom...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

Jó nagy CSíPÉS a talpamon 6 évesen ...hogy ordítottam én akkor!!!


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...piros...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 23)

VČR


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...verzoSEB...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

...KÓRHÁZ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

VASÁGY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 23)

fehér OLAJFESTÉK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

FESTMÉNY


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...szepseg...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

SZÖRNYETEG


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...mese...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 23)

KONYV Ezeregy ejszaka karacsonyra kaptam 7 eves koromba


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

OLVASÓLÁMPA


----------



## voila (2005 Január 23)

...feny...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

GOETHE


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 23)

...PUNK...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 23 2005, 01:06 PM
> *...PUNK...
> [post=161634]Quoted post[/post]​*


Goethe-ről a punk?! :lol: Ez jó. Nekem különösen azért tetszik mert ismertem is anno ilyen néven futó punk gyereket.
punk=GYÓGYSZER+ALKOHOL


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 23)

TÖMÖR GYÖNYÖR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 23)

KÖVÉRSÉG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 23)

TOLSZTOJ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

...Háború és BÉKE...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 23)

GALAMB


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 23)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jan 23 2005, 01:16 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Jan 23 2005, 01:16 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Sz.Szonja_@Jan 23 2005, 01:06 PM
> *...PUNK...
> [post=161634]Quoted post[/post]​*


Goethe-ről a punk?! :lol: Ez jó. Nekem különösen azért tetszik mert ismertem is anno ilyen néven futó punk gyereket.
punk=GYÓGYSZER+ALKOHOL
[post=161636]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Először úgy gondoltam megmagyarázom, hogy hogyan jött, de mivel más se nagyon szokta...

szóval: Goethe-gőte-tarajos gőte-taraj-taréj-punk  


Galamb...-vadgalamb-vadgalamb étterem-ÉTTEREM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

...PINCÉR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jan 23 2005, 04:55 PM
> *...PINCÉR...
> [post=161667]Quoted post[/post]​*





Jatt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

sáp - harács - kenőpénz - csúszópénz - hálapénz - jatt - borravaló - nepotizmus - klientilizmus - urambátyámkodás - vesztegetés 

...KORRUPCIÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 23)

Hagyomany


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 23)

...KARNEVÁL... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2005 Január 24)

...itt APRILIS...


----------



## cini (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jan 24 2005, 03:38 AM
> *...itt APRILIS...
> [post=161699]Quoted post[/post]​*



...BOLOND-ja


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 24)

SZERELEM bolondja


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 24)

mindent LEGYOZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 24)

a HŐS..... pironkodo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 24)

MALACKA (a hős)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 24)

TÁDÉ


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 24)

ESTI MESE


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

E-MESE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 24)

EMSE :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 24)

:wacko: :wacko: Ertelmetlen szamomra, mindha KINAI lenne


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jan 24 2005, 04:12 PM
> *:wacko:  :wacko: Ertelmetlen szamomra, mindha KINAI lenne
> [post=161798]Quoted post[/post]​*


A VADDISZNO hímje kan, nősténye koca (emse), szaporulata a malac. Vannak állitolag Kinában is vaddisznók.


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jan 24 2005, 05:17 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jan 24 2005, 05:17 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@Jan 24 2005, 04:12 PM
> *:wacko:  :wacko: Ertelmetlen szamomra, mindha KINAI lenne
> [post=161798]Quoted post[/post]​*


A VADDISZNO hímje kan, nősténye koca (emse), szaporulata a malac. Vannak állitolag Kinában is vaddisznók. 
[post=161799]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
A kínai HOROSZKÓP szerint a Vaddisznó jegyében születettek szerencsések.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 24)

SÁRKÁNY (ez én)


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

SÜSÜ (ez meg én  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)




----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jan 24 2005, 06:11 PM
> *
> [post=161807]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem is kb. ennyi hajam van...mondtam én, hogy hasonlítunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta+Jan 24 2005, 05:18 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kriszta @ Jan 24 2005, 05:18 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jan 24 2005, 06:11 PM
> *
> [post=161807]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem is kb. ennyi hajam van...mondtam én, hogy hasonlítunk 
[post=161808]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Es a fogad?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

FOG ... van, volt, s lesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

SZAQDban , zacskoban, vagy polcon?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

Nem, nem igaz, hogy több FÜLem van, mint fogam. Ne akard nekem bebeszélni :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Nincs tobb  De mert van 32 FULed? :blink:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jan 24 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Nincs tobb  De mert van 32 FULed? :blink:
> [post=161813]Quoted post[/post]​*


(muSZÁJ volt mindenkinek elárulnod?)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Bocsanat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Bocsanat


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 24)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jan 24 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Bocsanat
> [post=161817]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gondolod, hogy ettől kinőnek a fogaim?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 25)

VILLÁMHÁRÍTÓ (azt mondtátok, hogy azt, ami eszembe jut...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Aram


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 25)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 25)

DONGÓ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 25)

DARÁZS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 25)

DÖNGICSÉL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 25)

ALLERGIA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 25)

...VIRÁGPOR...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 25)

...MEGELŐZÉS... Régebben minden este kapott az árvaház minden tagja (a gyermekeim) egy kanál virágport, amivel az immunrendszert lehet erősíteni. Nem is voltak betegek. És a virágportól allergiásak sem. Ajánlom mindenkinek, mert nem is olyan rossz ízű és nagyon jó hatása van.


----------



## rókalány (2005 Január 25)

KERESZTANYÁM.... növér volt, és úgy belémoltotta a betegségek megelőzésének elveit, hogy mai napig mindig rá gondolok, ha ez szóba jut....

offtopic te Szonja, te miért nevezed a gyerkőceidet mindig "árvák"nak? Elvégre a szülei élnek, nemde?
ON


----------



## cini (2005 Január 25)

VÉDŐOLTÁS (kár, hogy mindent nem lehet megelőzni vele!  )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 25)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jan 25 2005, 05:16 AM
> *KERESZTANYÁM.... növér volt, és úgy belémoltotta a betegségek megelőzésének elveit, hogy mai napig mindig rá gondolok, ha ez szóba jut....
> 
> offtopic te Szonja, te miért nevezed a gyerkőceidet mindig "árvák"nak? Elvégre a szülei élnek, nemde?
> ...




offtopic 

Lets ragasztotta rájuk ezt a kifejezést, mert hogy sokan vannak...

on

offtopic újra

Tanítsd meg a párodat a betegségek megelőzésére, hogy ne köhécseljen szegényke  

on


----------



## rókalány (2005 Január 25)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 25 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Tanítsd meg a párodat a betegségek megelőzésére, hogy ne köhécseljen szegényke
> *


Majd idővel....  addig is 
KARANTÉN-ban vagyok, mert nem is akar velem találkozni...


----------



## cini (2005 Január 25)

a VILÁG-tól elzárva...


----------



## rókalány (2005 Január 25)

de jó is lenne.... Far from the madding crowd....
Thomas Hardy


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 25)

Verne Gyula......... Utzas a HOLDba meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 25)

KUTYAGYEREK


----------



## cini (2005 Január 25)

...SAJT-ból van a hold...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 25)

ÉHES


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 25)

REGGELI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 25)

csak egy FORRÓ TEA semmi más...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 25)

elso foku EGESNYOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 25)

VASALÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Január 25)

SZEN


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 25)

KOROM FEKETE


----------



## rena (2005 Január 25)

KEMENYSEPRO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 25)

SZILVESZTER


----------



## rena (2005 Január 25)

PEZSGO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 25)

VIRSLI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 25)

PÉKSÜTEMÉNY amit ma ettem - unorító rágós tésztában dermedt virsli. :rossz


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 25)

POGŔCSA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 25)

KRUMPLIsat szeretem a legjobban!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 25)

a SAJTos is finom cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 26)

HAMUba sult?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 26)

Hamu és GYÉMÁNT (Cserháti Zsuzsa)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 26)

Apai nagymamám szívesen vigyázott az unokáira. Mivel hárman vagyunk ugyanabban az évben születettek, 2 lány meg 1 fiú, ilyen becenevet adott: a fiú volt Aranyka, a lány Ezüstke és én voltam Gyémántka. Volt egy versike is, amit a nagytata írt, sajnos csak a kezdő sor jut most eszembe:
Tésztát gyúr a szorgos nagymama,
Mellette a kedves unoka...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 26)

WESSELTON


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jan 26 2005, 07:22 AM
> *WESSELTON
> [post=162239]Quoted post[/post]​*


 Bocsika de nem ertem  Kerek MAGYARAZATot


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 26)

Sok beszédnek sok az ALJA :rohog  ...amúgy én sem értem a kedves nagyszülők és az angol tulajdonnév kapcsolatát, engem is érdekelne!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 26)

talan SALAK-nak is lehetne nevezni


----------



## rena (2005 Január 26)

KALYHA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 26)

Jaha...senki nem tudja mi a Wesselton...no akkor térjünk vissza a gyémántra:
A gyémánt az semmi más,mint tiszta,kristallizálodott szén, a legkeményebb minerál - ezt nem tudom magyarul.A nagy értékeaz erös fénytörési képessége miatt van.

A sulyát karátban mérik - minél nehezebb annál drágább.
Viszont nemcsak a suly számit hanem a tisztaság,szin és hogy van csiszolva.

A karát több magyarázatot nem követel.

Szin - fajták csak angolul tudom:

Yellow,Cape,Top Cape,Crystal,Top Cristal,WESSELTON,Top Wesselton,River.
(Balrol jobbra megy az érték felfelé)

Tisztaság - Clarity:
Pique 3,Pique 2,Pique 1,S.I.2, S.1.2, V.S,V.V.S. és Perfect
(Balrol jobbra megy az érték felfelé)

Csiszolás - Cut:
Square-cut,Heart-shape,Oval,Marquiese,Baguette,Emerald-Cut,Pearshape,Princess-cut és Brilliant
(Balrol felfelé a sorrend megint)

Viszont a néphitet megcáfolva gyémántot nem ugy vesz az elökelö ember,hogy minél drágább és csillogosabb legyen,hanem az illetö személyiségéhez passzoljon.
Van aki nagyon csinos és elegáns a legolcsobb gyémántban,van aki meg a legdrágábban nevetségesnek néz ki.

Kérdezzetek....2 honapig laktam Amszterdamban....  

Wesselton meg hát a gyémánt egyik szine.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 26)

Na ma is tanultunk valamit!!!  Köszi!


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 26)

Még gyémánt...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 26)

Az utolso képem gyémántokrol


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 26)

Visszatérve a Szolánchoz....

Ha kályha akkor legyen CSERČPkályha


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 26)

OTTHON


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 26)

ÉDES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Elet


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 27)

JULIA (Edes elet>Fellini>felesege=Julietta)
(Jullan, szeretem az asvanyokat (mineral), irnal valamit a gyemant foglalasrol is?... Ugy latom, valami uj divat hogy nem csak feheraranyba foglaljak mar a brilleket?...)


----------



## cini (2005 Január 27)

VERONA - erkély-jelenet


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 27)

Gigi,

Divat vagy nem,mindegy,hogy aranyba vagy akármibe foglalják-e a gyémántot..


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 27)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Jan 27 2005, 03:15 AM
> *VERONA - erkély-jelenet
> [post=162373]Quoted post[/post]​*


ARÉNA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 27)

NČPSTADION


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Foci


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 27)

FRADIKA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 27)

ÁLOMVILÁG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 27)

...BILI... futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 27)

Ami gyakran KIBORUL...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 27)

...Vagy beleér a kezed és FELÉBREDSZ...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 27)

Hát, amiket szoktam álmodni, nem is baj, ha felébredek. Ha azt mondom RÉMÁLOM, azzal nem fejeztem ki eléggé...Amúgy amióta a Harry Pottert olvasom, állandóan varázsolok álmomban


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 27)

REJTÉLY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 28)

...mint az emberi kapcsolatok létrejötte.... miért pont azt az embert sodorja az utadba a SORS...miért pont ő lesz a barátod/szerelmed...?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 28)

TÁRS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

ELV :angry:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 28)

BARAT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 28)

draga KINCS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

LÓ (Kincsem)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 28)

ALAG


----------



## cini (2005 Január 28)

... ménes - betörés - vadlovak - MUSTANG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 28)

CSIKO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 28)

TROJA


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 28)

Hát, Brad Pitt jobb volt a Hét év TIBETben című filmben.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 28)

JAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

HIDEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 28)

JÉG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

jegtoro MATYAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Meghalt Matyas ,oda az IGAZSAG


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 28)

Tiszta LELKIISMERET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Nyugodt EJSZAKA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 28)

ÖRDÖG nélkül...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

A POKOL sem letezhet


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

DANTE


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 28)

Isteni SZÍNJÁTÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Január 28)

KEPMUTATAS


----------



## elinnen (2005 Január 28)

VISSZAUT


----------



## rena (2005 Január 28)

talan egy masik UT


----------



## elinnen (2005 Január 28)

JÁRATLAN


----------



## rena (2005 Január 28)

IZGALMAS


----------



## elinnen (2005 Január 28)

Ha nő akkor REJTÉLYES is.


----------



## rena (2005 Január 28)

ebben rejlik a vonzeronk


----------



## elinnen (2005 Január 28)

meno IGAZSÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

MI az?


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 28)

Ami HAJMERESZTÖ tud lenni...vagy KČNYELMETLEN - akire ráolvassák...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

DAUER - marmint tartos hajmeresztes


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 28)

KUNKORI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

KOTKODA


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 28)

TOJŔS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

KASZINO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 28)

...SZERENCSE...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 28)

CSOKI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 29)

meg a TANGO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 29)

Iren az HELENA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 29)

Fa LO futyul


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 29)

TROJA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 29)

LEGENDA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 29)

SZÉP mese


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 29)

HOFEHČRKE és a hét töjjjjjpe


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 29)

KUKA :wub:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 29)

SZEMÉT h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 29)

SHAKESPEARE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 29)

no ez MEGLEPŐ asszociáció


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 29)

VARÁZSLAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 29)

HARRY POTTER


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 30)

((((  szemet-szemert>szeget-szegert...>Shakespeare> 
Szifilisz is okozhatta Shakespeare halálát 
Egy amerikai kutató szerint Shakespeare halálát a szifilisz kezelésére alkalmazott, higany kiváltotta mérgezés okozta 

Shakespeare tragédiájáról egy új kutatás feltárta, hogy a drámaíró karrierjének valószínűleg a szifilisz-kezelés mérgező mellékhatásai vetettek véget. Shakespeare életének egyéb problémáit is okozhatta a higanymérgezés. Ezen egészségügyi problémák között megtalálhatóak a remegés, nyugtalanság és szociális visszahúzódás.

Dr. John Ross, a Tufts egyetem kutatója szerint, az Erzsébet uralta Angliában, a szexuális úton terjedő szifiliszt higannyal kezelték. Shakespeare drámáiban és verseiben több névvel is illette a fertőző betegséget, többek között bujakórnak, gyógyíthatatlan csontfájdalomnak és leprának nevezte.

A drámaíró szenvedélyes érdeklődése a szifilisz iránt onnan adódott, hogy klinikailag pontos ismerete volt a betegség tüneteiről. A kutató szerint azért, mert maga is abban szenvedett. Így szinte természetesnek tűnik, hogy Shakespeare-t higannyal kezelték.

A számos viselkedési probléma mellett, melyeket valószínűleg szintén a higanymérgezés okozott, Ross úgy véli, elképzelhető, hogy a drámaíró egyik mellszobrán ábrázolt arcpuffadás a mérgezéssel együtt járó vesebetegség jele volt.

Ross szerint az író számos olyan szonettet írt, melyek megkezdett higany-kezelésére is utalnak. Ugyanakkor a kutató szerint egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy Shakespeare szifiliszben halt meg.

A nemi betegség pszichológiai hatása ugyanakkor megmagyarázná az író nőgyűlöletét és ellenérzését a szexszel kapcsolatban, mely Shakespeare tragikus periódusának írásaiban megjelenik. Más kutatók az alkoholt és a depressziót okolják az író kreativitásának csökkenéséért.)))




HELIKOPTER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 30)

Utasszalito REPOLO gep


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 30)

Régen nagyon szerettem volna EJTŐERNYŐzni, de nem jött össze, mint ahogy még repülőn sem ültem.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 30)

NEHÉZSÉG.



> *Szifilisz is okozhatta Shakespeare halálát *


Kár, hogy a kutatók nagyon szeretik minden nagy emberről valahogy bebizonyitani, hogy homokos, részeges, szifiliszes, impotens, gyerekmolesztáló vagy bármi egyéb csak kivetni való legyen. Nem szeretjük, ha valaki nagyobb, mint mi. Azokat szeretjük lerángatni magunk mellé a sárba. Neki se legyen jobb (még ha mér több száz éve halott is). :evil


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 30)

SULYEMELČS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 30)

LÓ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 30)

VAD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 30)

RIZS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 30)

INDIAN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 30)

...BÉKEPIPA...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Január 30)

DOHANY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 30)

...KUBA...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 30)

NARANCS... régen nagyon imádtam a kubai narancsot, de már nincs olyan


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 30)

...BŐR... :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 30)

Arra nagyon jó a MASSZÁZS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 30)

...ahhoz használnak OLAJat...? :blink: :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 30)

olaj a TŰZre !


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

Van aki FORRÓn szereti...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 31)

FURCSA PAR


----------



## cini (2005 Január 31)

Két fura FAZON... (Sláger rádió Boros-Bocskor)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

...DIVAT...


----------



## cini (2005 Január 31)

...amit sokan FEJVESZTVE követnek...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

...giotin...HÓHÉR... :wacko:


----------



## cini (2005 Január 31)

PALLOS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Január 31)

PALLÓ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 31)

a VILAGOT jelento deszkak...


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Január 31)

BLAHA LUJZA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 31)

O volt a "Nemzet CSALOGANYA" ?


----------



## cini (2005 Január 31)

Azt hiszem,
erről pedig a PACSIRTA jut eszembe


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 31)

PAVAROTTI ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 31)

Sok HÚS - elnézést hogy hamarabb jutott eszembe mint a nagy hang...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 31)

husPUHITO


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 31)

HUSKLOFFOLO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Január 31)

vagy DARALO


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

a hús mint ÁLDOZAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 31)

GYILKOSSAG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

...BŰN...


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 31)

DOSZTOJEVSZKIJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 31)

SZENTPÉTERVÁR


----------



## jullan (2005 Január 31)

FORRADALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Január 31)

VÉR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

...VÁMPÍR...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 31)

...ok BALja ( de jo film volt!)


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

SZÚNYOG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Január 31)

LO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

...PATKÓ...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 31)

Első EMELET


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 31 2005, 11:04 PM
> *Első EMELET
> [post=163542]Quoted post[/post]​*



Jesssssssszzz.... meno cool Patkó Béla... :meghajolo 

...Csak azért is SZERELEM... pironkodo futyul


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Január 31)

BELA


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Január 31)

offtopic És én még azt hittem, hogy magyarázatra szorul a patkó és az Emelet közti összefüggés :blink: offtopic vége


----------



## lyvian (2005 Január 31)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jan 31 2005, 11:08 PM
> *offtopic És én még azt hittem, hogy magyarázatra szorul a patkó és az Emelet közti összefüggés :blink: offtopic vége
> [post=163547]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog meno :iszunk :iszunk Ez jó volt! cool


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jan 31 2005, 06:06 PM
> *BELA
> [post=163546]Quoted post[/post]​*


A Béláról nem jut eszembe semmi. Nem lehetne inkább Árpád???  
Ti FÉRFIAK...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta+Jan 31 2005, 05:20 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kriszta @ Jan 31 2005, 05:20 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-kerekperec_@Jan 31 2005, 06:06 PM
> *BELA
> [post=163546]Quoted post[/post]​*


A Béláról nem jut eszembe semmi. Nem lehetne inkább Árpád???  
Ti FÉRFIAK...
[post=163562]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Bela kiraly


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

Béla néven az Árpádok családjából 4 KIRÁLYa volt a magyar nemzetnek. Ez a Béla valóban király :meghajolo


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

...és még csak megCSÓKolni sem kellett. Hát ez a baj egyes királyokkal, hogy sosem kellett békából átváltoztatni őket.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

Hat, ize, rajtam DOLGOZNI koll


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Január 31)

Rajtad, vagy ÉRTED?  (Különben is a koronára hogy tennél sapkát? ... ilyen hidegben...ejnye bejnye... képes lennél koronával közlekedni... gondold át ezt a dolgot, és maradj szépen béka. )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Jan 31 2005, 05:54 PM
> *Rajtad, vagy ÉRTED?  (Különben is a koronára hogy tennél sapkát? ... ilyen hidegben...ejnye bejnye... képes lennél koronával közlekedni... gondold át ezt a dolgot, és maradj szépen béka. )
> [post=163576]Quoted post[/post]​*




De en lofarku herceg akarok lenni.


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

Csöcsike! A békák 3 féleképp is tudnak lélegezni, a HERCEGek pedig csak az orrukat használják erre a célra. Hát kell ez neked?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Jan 31 2005, 06:04 PM
> *Csöcsike! A békák 3 féleképp is tudnak lélegezni, a HERCEGek pedig csak az orrukat használják erre a célra. Hát kell ez neked?
> [post=163580]Quoted post[/post]​*





Meggondolando :blink: Primas


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jan 31 2005, 06:57 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jan 31 2005, 06:57 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Kriszta_@Jan 31 2005, 05:54 PM
> *Rajtad, vagy ÉRTED?   (Különben is a koronára hogy tennél sapkát? ... ilyen hidegben...ejnye bejnye... képes lennél koronával közlekedni... gondold át ezt a dolgot, és maradj szépen béka. )
> [post=163576]Quoted post[/post]​*




De en lofarku herceg akarok lenni. 
[post=163578]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Lófarkú is meg herceg is.... kis telhetetlen.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Gondolom maganyos eletem MOZGALMASa valna


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

Üldöznének a NŐK. Nem egészséges! (én szóltam előre)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

FUTAS egeszseges


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

...és HASZNOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Hm. Azert MEGALLOk elfaradni


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

Csak KITARTÁS!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 1)

KOLTAI (a Robi cool )


----------



## cini (2005 Február 1)

...Gizi néni - egykori tornatanárom...

de inkább: SOSE HALUNK MEG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 1)

Nem is egy rossz gondolat , ha mindeg csak FIATALok maradnank


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Fiatalsag BOLONDsag


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 1)

En azzal nem talalok semmi PRPBLEMAt cool cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Problema MEGELOZES,oregnek szuletni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 1)

Ismertem egy olyan embert aki ugy SZULETETT legalabb is szellemileg, de otthagytam :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Szuletett GENIUS?


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Február 1)

volt egy genius típusú EGEREM


----------



## cini (2005 Február 1)

Hofi-Koós: Megalkuvó MACSKÁK


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 1)

TEJ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

KALCIUM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 1)

MESZKO


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

MÁRVÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Terem


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 1)

KONCERT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 2)

CSAPOLAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 2)

(... jo annak, akinek vannak vesszoi   )
jaj imadtam a Kedvenc NUGAT csoki volt meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 2)

KONYAKMEGGY 
(at tudnam allitani, de Egyetlenem (   ) igy szereti=kompromisszum)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 2)

GALAMB


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 2)

TAXI


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

...taxival megyünk a KIÁLLÍTÁS-ra?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 2)

...FESTÉSZET...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 2)

SZOBA?????????? :evil


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 2)

...Lesz benne részem TAVASSZAL.... :wacko: szivar


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

MANDULA-virágzáskor...
persze ez egy krókusz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 2)

...én most a képre... futyul ...CSODASZÉP... pironkodo :meghajolo


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

Ugye? Olyan vidám, jó HANGULAT-ot ad az embernek, ha ránéz. Imádom ezt a képet, újjászületés - valahogy ez jut eszembe róla, a remény, meg ilyenek...


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 2)

JO BULI


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

haverok, buli, FANTA :iszunk


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 2)

Nemrég tanultuk, hogy a SZÉNSAV nem egészséges, mert az egyenetlen nagyságú buborékok tönkreteszik az emésztőrendszert, főként a beleket. Pedíg úúúgy szeretem a szénsavas innivalókat :wacko:


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

Odáig lejutnak a buborékok? Szerencsés esetben felfelé jönnek ki... :rohog 
SZÁRAZJÉG
Emlékszem, egyszer gyerekkoromban a kilincshez ragadt a nyelvem - bár azt a jeget nem a szénsav csinálta, hanem a hideg... cool :rohog Most már nem nyalogatom a kilincset.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 2)

HIANYZIK meg az ize?


----------



## cini (2005 Február 2)

Annyira nem, de egy jó kis vaníliafagyi jöhet!  
PÓTOLJUK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 2)

> _Originally posted by cini+Feb 2 2005, 09:40 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cini @ Feb 2 2005, 09:40 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>Annyira nem, de egy jó kis vaníliafagyi jöhet!
> PÓTOLJUK
> [post=164068]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_
Csak *VIGYÁZZ* a hianypotlassal!
<!--QuoteBegin-Julian_
*A mai világban - ha hinni lehet a reklámnak - akkor orgazmust lehet kapni a fagyitol.*[/quote] :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 2)

...ha jön a VONAT!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 2)

Medencek, Golok, POFONOK


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 2)

BAL EGYENES....fogak körmérközésével együtt.... :rohog


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 2)

Jobb HOROG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 2)

Régen imádtam horgászni, ma már SZADIZMUSnak tartom :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 3)

PASOLINI


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 3)

PIER PAOLO-ra gondoltál? :blink:


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Feb 2 2005, 12:43 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Feb 2 2005, 12:43 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=164097]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Hol az a fagyi?!  meno 

Kezdődő SZENILITÁS-om miatt Pier Paolora most semmit sem tudok asszociálni... futyul :wacko: :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 3)

A szenilitásról nekem egy jópofa vicc jutott eszembe:

Mari néni orvosnál, kérdezi tőle, 
"Mondja csak orvos úr, hogy is hívják azt a valakit, aki állandóan átrendezi a lakásomat?"
doki válszol:
ALZHEIMER, Mari néni, Alzheimer! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

csak egy enyhe FIGYELEMZAVAR! :rohog :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 3)

> *Hol az a fagyi?! *



A mélyhütöben....  

Alzheimer ? Jaha...tényleg...ide is szokott jönni rendezkedni....

NO,akkor asszociáljunk....öhm...

EMLČKEZET ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 3)

SZELEKTIV...


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Feb 3 2005, 06:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jullan, csak nem betáraztál inséges időkre?  meno 

...szelektív HULLADÉKGYŰJTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Meh


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 3)

...MÉZ...


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

MÉZESKALÁCS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 3)

...KÖRHINTA...


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

... SZÉDÜLÉS :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 3)

> *Jullan, csak nem betáraztál inséges időkre*



Cinikém itt inséges idök nincsenek....nekem meg nem kell fagyi,hogy ..... pironkodo 


PS: Egyébként nem vagyok édes száju.Fagyit ritkán eszem,csokit ugyszintén....
De néha lecsuszik egy-két finomság,azt nem tagadom...

No,vissza a szoláncra....

RINGISPI....na,jol irtam ? :blink:


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Feb 3 2005, 08:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tudod, erről az egész fagyi témáról a Porecsi kirándulásunk jutott eszembe. Van ott egy híres fagyizó, ahol egy kiszemelt vendég egy jó nagy fütyiről formázott fagyit kap. A közepébe szívószálat dugnak, hogy merevítsék... hát gondolhatod, amikor azt megkaptam... a röhögéstől begörcsölt az állkapcsom, aztán mielőtt elolvadt volna, szétosztottam a kollégák között. Hát azt nem mondom, hogy orgazmusom volt tőle, de nagyon élveztem, és mindenki aki ott volt. Azóta is emlegetik...

A ringlisre: BÚCSÚ (mármint a vásár)


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 3)

VATTACUKOR


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

STRAND (a párom évekig ott gyártotta a vattacukrot)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

A Duli meg a DAGALYon dolgozott a nepfurdo utca vegen


----------



## cini (2005 Február 3)

Talán egyszer én is dagonyáztam ott gyerekkoromban, mikor a pesti rokonoknál nyaraltam. Ha minden igaz, ott ettem káposztás lángost amitől azóta is kiver a hideg... :wacko: 

A dagályt egyszer a TENGERPART-on szeretném látni...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

A tengerpartokat valószínűleg az emberi szem kényeztetése végett teremtette a jóisten.  
NAPLEMENTE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Palmafak


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

NAPFÉNY


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

Nem is igazán tudta, mit akar, azaz csak nem tudta megfogalmazni. Néha, hirtelen érkező, megvilágosodott pillanataiban másodpercnyi időre ráérzett valamire, az érzés lenyűgöző volt és összetett, de a legtöbbször annyira bonyolult és annyira múlékony, hogy nem tudta szavakba önteni. 
Az eltelt idő alatt fokozatosan bölcsebbé vált. Lassan világos lett számára két dolog. A hangulatok szerelmese ő - ez volt az egyik, a másik pedig egy félmondat: nyomot hagyniEbből a két, látszólag egymástól távol álló szálból eredeztette azt a lényt, aki volt.
Szerencsésnek érezte magát. Szerencsés volt, hogy megnyílt számára a Másik Én és így a lehetőség is az utazásra. Így nevezte magában jobb híján:
UTAZÁS
(Diamond Dave: A másik én)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Feb 3 2005, 11:25 AM
> *NAPFÉNY
> [post=164307]Quoted post[/post]​*






BORRAK


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

KOCKÁZAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Adrenalin


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

IZGALOM, VESZÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Segitseg


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

ÉLETVESZÉLY?


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 3)

911


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Telephone


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

KAPCSOLAT


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 3)

FUGGOSEG


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

Dolgoztam a CSOKIgyárban. Tudom, mi az a függőség


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 3)

En is dolgoztam egy NYARI SZUNETben valahol az Ulloi utnal. Emlekszem kaptam 2 feher kopenyt arra az idoszakra amig ott voltam. Aztan amikor letelt az 1 honap, le kellett adni a kopenyeket, es szoltam egy baratnomnek hogy jojjon velem. Felvettuk a kopenyeket a kapuban, es vegigzabaltuk a gyarat! :evil


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

Én is párszor végigzabáltam a gyárat  Érdekes, hogy nem tudtam megúnni. Igaz, én sem voltam ott évekig. Ha ott maradok, talán mára ki sem férnék a gyárkapun. 
Szóval ismerős az ÉLMÉNY.


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 3)

SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

MESSZE...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 3)

Túl az Óperencián...mijaza ÓPERENCIA? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 3)

olyan, mint az _UJPERENCIA_, csak mar lejart a *SZAVATOSSAG*a


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 3)

Jajj, Fagyis :rohog meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Feb 3 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Túl az Óperencián...mijaza ÓPERENCIA? :blink:
> [post=164368]Quoted post[/post]​*





Atlanti ocean


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 3)

ATLANTISZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Elkpzelheto, talaltam olyasmit hogy vilagvege, de semi konkretum


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

MÉRFÖLDKÖVEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 3)

Tavolsag


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 3)

AKADÁLY


----------



## cini (2005 Február 4)

...akadályversenyek... mozgalmi ünnepek alkalmával rendezték gyerekkoromban, tök jól szórakoztunk, kirándultunk, feladatokat oldottunk meg.  
Ilyeneket azért átvehetnének az átkosból... a gyerekeink nem kallódnának, és nem csak a számítógép monitort bámulnák naphosszat...

BARIKÁD - nem amiben a kisbirkák fürdenek... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Szamhaboru


----------



## cini (2005 Február 4)

Engem mindig LEOLVAS-tak...


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 4)

BEOLVAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Feleseg


----------



## cini (2005 Február 4)

az olyan TÁRS-féleség...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

ANYOS novendek


----------



## rena (2005 Február 4)

APOS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 4)

...egy nagy CSALÁD


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 4)

Ja...Mézga...  RAJZFILM....


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 4)

WALT DISNEY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 4)

MICKEY MOUSE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 4)

EGERFOGO


----------



## rena (2005 Február 4)

MACSKAFOGO


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 4)

Abba a PATKŔNY is bele szokott lépni.... :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Február 4)

IRTAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 4)

ERDÖ ?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 4)

ESŐ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 4)

SZIVÁRVÁNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 4)

...SZEM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 4)

...FOG


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 4)

...és egy PILLANTÁS, ami megfog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

s egy PILLANAT, hogy elfeledd...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 5)

minden RELATIV...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 5)

Ebben nagyon is van valami...  egy hete nem tudok 'szabadulni' azoktól a pillantásoktól, amelyekkel egy férfi nézett rám a VONAT-on múlt vasárnap. pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 5)

vonat>>Zug>> HUZAT (Lyvi, a hapsi jo kepu lehetett, maskent nem emlekeznel ra  )


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 5)

HUzat,az van itt,pláne itt...amikor az ČSZAKI SZČL fuj..... szivar


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 5)

Az redszerint HIDEGet hoz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 5)

FAGYI


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 5)

Így EBÉD után még bekanalaznék egy kis fagyit...mondjuk valamilyen gyümölcsöset meg egy kis kókuszt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 5)

Most fogok enni SOMLÓIt....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 5)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Feb 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *Most fogok enni SOMLÓIt....
> [post=164872]Quoted post[/post]​*



:angry: Ez most nagyon durva volt... :angry:  cool 

...Tamás...LGT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

TABÁN


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 5)

Tabán...félig mese, félig VALÓSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 5)

mi a valosag? amit FOG-ni tud az ember? <_<


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 5)

Az a valóság, amit a sajátodnak mondhatsz  Amit "birtokolsz" fizikailag és érzelmileg  Ami a TIÉD.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

"Az enyim, a tied mennyi lármát szüle,
Miolta a MIENK nevezet elüle"


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 5)

"Mienk a HAZA és mienk a jog!"


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 5)

"A hazám az enyém, a FÖLD, a víz, a levegő..." (Vagy talán mégsem?)


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 5)

ŔSŇ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

KAPA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 5)

...NAGYHARANG... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

minden nagy harang mellett van egy KIS KAPU


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 5)

a MENYORSZAG kapuja mellet is ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 5)

AZ ÖRÖK VADÁSZMEZŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 5)

WINNETOU !!! uff!


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 5)

KARL MAY - ugye ö irta ? :blink:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 5)

IGEN


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 5)

HELYESLČS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 5)

TANÍTÓ NÉNI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 6)

VENKISASSZONY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 6)

...Miss Marple...ANGLIA...


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 6)

BÖZSI - a királynö-----


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 6)

...KORONA... kiraly


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 6)

JOGAR


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 6)

JAGUÁR


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 6)

nagyMACSKA


----------



## rena (2005 Február 6)

MIAU


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 6)

Hm...azt hittem,hogy a jogarrol az igazság fog valakinek eszébejutni...

No,nem baj...MIAU...menjünk tovább...

OROSZLŔN.....az egy nagy macsek...nem is nyávog hanem üvölt....brrrr... :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 6)

Ugy mint sok OROSZ LANY :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 6)

...általános iskolás koromban évekig leveleztem egy MOSZKVA-i kislánnyal...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 6)

Oroszország, Moszkva, Kreml...
SZIMBÓLUM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 6)

...VÖRÖS CSILLAG... :wacko:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

CSILLAGOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 7)

JÓSOK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 7)

EGYIPTOM


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 7)

NEFERTITI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 7)

Nefertiti jelentése állítólag - szépség... pironkodo 

...ÓKOR...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 7)

HOLDKOROS :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Február 7)

Telihold...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 7)

Ja es a gyengeidegzetuek (bolondok) BEPOROGnek :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Február 7)

Ha van hozzá elég hely...

búgó-CSIGA


----------



## rena (2005 Február 7)

MEZTELEN-csiga


----------



## cini (2005 Február 7)

A császár új RUHÁja


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 7)

FAZIK puceron


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

A didergő KIRÁLY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 7)

KORONA es kard


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

TRÓN(viszályok, harcok, háborúk)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

Tron TEREM


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

egy külön VILÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

NEZET


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

az is VÁLTOZIK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Feb 7 2005, 12:17 PM
> *az is VÁLTOZIK
> [post=165257]Quoted post[/post]​*




KORral jar


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

TAPASZTALAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

ARANYat er


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

Na most nagyon gonosz leszek, de ezt nem tudom kihagyni: ARANYÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Feb 7 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Na most nagyon gonosz leszek, de ezt nem tudom kihagyni: ARANYÉR
> [post=165263]Quoted post[/post]​*




 Vaselin


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 7)

CSUSZIK


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

mint a JÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

KORSZAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 7)

hat igen mar en is ORGSZEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

:blink: uvegszem?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

ez csak a LÁTSZAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

akkor az CSAL


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

CSALI


----------



## rena (2005 Február 7)

A nagy HO-ho HORGASZ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 7)

HAL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 8)

KERESZTENY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 8)

...HIT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

...REMÉNY...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 8)

a boldogsag kek MADARA ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

Kék ANGYAL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 8)

biztositott LABAK-kal


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 8)

CIPÖ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 8)

FŰZŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 8)

DARAZS derek :rohog :rohog


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

FÉSZEK


----------



## cini (2005 Február 8)

...más fészkébe csinál... inkább söprögessen a saját PORTÁ-ján!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

HANNIBAL ante portas (azaz, azelott portas volt  )


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

VEZÉR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

SEKK !!!


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

JÁTSZMA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

KOCEKA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

FORDULT


----------



## rena (2005 Február 8)

FÖL???


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

VÉLETLEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 8)

balaeset


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 8)

MEGESETT


----------



## JuliG (2005 Február 8)

TERHES   de reg nem neztem be ide


----------



## rena (2005 Február 8)

ANYA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 8)

az egy BIZTOS pont. ma meg B)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 8)

biztos?... ami ELMULT...


----------



## rena (2005 Február 9)

mar megint egy ÉV


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 9)

év-...ÉLET....

A macskának állítólag 9 élete van... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 9)

HALAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

BÉKE....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 9)

NYUGALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

FÜGGŐÁGY


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

FÜGGŐSÉG :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

AKASZTOFA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

TÚLÉLÉS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

REINKARNACIO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

állandó FELADATok...


----------



## rena (2005 Február 9)

gyors MEGOLDASOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

HOL vannak?????!!!! :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

ITT-OTT


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

az élet csupa MEGLEPETÉS


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 9)

CSODALKOZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

Mint BORJÚ az új kapura????


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

RANTOTT borjumaj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Ne szorakozz, EHES vagyok :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

Megyek HAZA anyámékhoz hétvégén - valami ilyesmi lesz ott is...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

S NEPEK hazaja ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

IDEZET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

IGEZET :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Buvolet


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 9)

itt a PIROS, hol a PIROS?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

NÁLAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 9)

vagy NÁLAD?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Randi


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

..és egy kis ROMANTIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

GYEREKtartas :wacko:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 9)

a romantika néha ÁLDOZATokkal jár


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 9)

BALVANY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 10)

ARANYBORJÚ


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 10)

Arany meg borju...kettö együtt... :blink: 

Irok a borjura:

RŔNTOTT HUSI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

panir


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 10)

PÚDER


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 10)

BOR a kepen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 10)

LESÜL....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

BOR rak


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

SUGÁRZÁS... bár nekem jobban tetszik az a szó, hogy KISUGÁRZÁS


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 10)

KARIZMA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

A SIKER titka???


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 10)

NYERT ŰGY


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

KARRIER meno


----------



## voila (2005 Február 10)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Feb 10 2005, 03:31 PM
> *KARRIER meno
> [post=165993]Quoted post[/post]​*


es egy ALOM :rohog


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

De ÁLMODNI jó.


----------



## voila (2005 Február 10)

hat IGEN :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

Boldogito


----------



## voila (2005 Február 10)

:angry: mar AKINEK...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

KITARTÁS


----------



## voila (2005 Február 10)

az VAN


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

Akkor most jön újból az, hogy : NYERT ÜGY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 10)

nem veszett FEJSZE


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 10)

Mentsük, ami MENTHETŐ.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 10)

TITANIC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

Tenger


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 10)

NEMO (a kedvencem most kiraly egy rajzfilm legalabbis az en elmebeli es angolnyelvi kepessegeimhez merve)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

Verne


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 10)

HOLD


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 10)

Lupin PROFESSZOR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 10)

...EGYETEM...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 10)

Begyedem, tenger tanc, hajdu SOGOR mit kivansz


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 11)

CSALÁD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Február 11)

család = feltételek nélküli szeretet helye


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 11)

> *feltételek nélküli szeretet helye*



...vagy a GYŰLÖLETé

szivar


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 11)

Sokszor nem a TÁVOLSÁG választja el az embereket egymástól...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 11)

ASO? kapa?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 11)

HIDEG (olykor még a családokon belül is)


----------



## rena (2005 Február 11)

MELEG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 11)

NARANCSSARGA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 11)

GÖMBÖLYŰ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 12)

...LABDA...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 12)

HO...........


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 12)

GOLYO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 12)

GURUL de csak ha meglokik :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 13)

DA'KO'


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 13)

BILLIŔRD....ugye ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 13)

...MONTE CARLO...


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

SZERENCSEJATEK


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

LUTRI


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

LOTTO


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

Heti rendszeres ADÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

TB


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

Feneketlen KÚT


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

VEREM


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

HÁZASSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

TOLERANCIA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 13)

ALOM


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

EDES :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

ÉLET


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

HALAL


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 13)

MORBID


----------



## rena (2005 Február 13)

DURVA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 13)

SMIRGLI


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 14)

TAPČTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

CSOMAGolo papir


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 14)

AJANDEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 14)

....ez a NAP (című film jutott eszembe)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

En HOLDkoros vagyok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 14)

akkor a HÁZTETŐN szoktál mászkálni éjjel?! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Az a HEGEDUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 14)

CIGÁNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 14)

ZENE meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

a VEN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 14)

OREG ember nem ven ember :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Február 14)

FIATAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Február 14)

VITALITÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Február 14)

HOHES C


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 14)

REKLÁM


----------



## rena (2005 Február 14)

IDEGESITES :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 14)

SEDUXEN alszom


----------



## rena (2005 Február 14)

GYOGYSZERFUGGOSEG!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

NYAVAJA  :meghajolo


----------



## rena (2005 Február 14)

NYAFOGAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

nyug


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

mindennapok...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

unalom


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

beszélgetés


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

vita


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

változatosság


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

hutlenseg


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 14)

VŔLŇPER


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

TITKOK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 14)

FRIGY-lada


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

kincs


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 14)

EGYIPTOM


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

LEGENDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

csoda SZARVAS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 14)

VADÁSZAT


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 14)

TRÓFEA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 14)

felSZARVAZott


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 14)

Magabiztos


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 14)

SzÍVTIPRÓ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 14)

DON JUAN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 14)

Hat az regen volt most OVATOSabnal kell lenni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 14)

OV-SZER?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

KIVANOS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

nekem most egy tabla csoki +RANTOTT HUSIVAL lenne nagyon kivanatos!  ...ehes vagyok...<_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Nyiuld le a Mioki csirkejet , annak mindig van keznel


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

kar belem... beteg vagyok... hamar viszontlatnam <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Mi faj , gyere meselj? futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

nem ehetek... ehes vagyok... es nagyon morcos ezert <_<
kacsa PAROLT KAPOSZTAVAL!!!! ooooohhhhh a szivem!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

PIROS kaposztara gondoltal?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

igen parolt LILA-kaposztara (de nevezhetjuk pirosnak is, nekem mindegy, csak a pocimban lenne!)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Nem lenne mert nem Ehetsz


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

EHENKORASZ vagyok <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

KOROG a pocid :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

de legalabb/vagy remelem/ FOGYOK is !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

NYESZLET leszel?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

ketszer kell majd ram NEZNI !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Legalabb ALAPOSSAN megnezlek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

BASEMENT az itt az alagsor neve?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Feb 14 2005, 09:25 PM
> *BASEMENT az itt az alagsor neve?
> [post=166959]Quoted post[/post]​*




Az. Nekunk is van PINCEnk


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

BOROS?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

GAZboileros


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

az is BUTIT ..  vagy az BUTAN?  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Butan , mentem suliba, Most mar OKOS vagyok


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

aki okos, SZEP is lehet!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 15)

VÉNUSZ a kagylóhéjban..


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 15)

SEX


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 15)

and DRUGS and ROCK 'N ROLL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 15)

...........ASZPIRIN...........


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

MEGFAZAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

HAPCI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 15)

EGESZSEGedre :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

PAPIRzsepi


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 15)

Jaj de jo .............nem kell MOSNI meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Feb 15 2005, 07:25 AM
> *Jaj de jo .............nem kell MOSNI meno meno
> [post=167073]Quoted post[/post]​*




Majd mossa a mosoMACI


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

maci-LACI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

BUBU


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

BABY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

LOVE


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

ÁGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

MATRACmuvesz


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

LEPEDOordog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

KKK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

KLUKLUXKLAN Lepedovel letakart amerikai fajuldozo szervezet


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

Na most is tanultam valamit;akkor legyen...............................
BUTASAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

ISKOLA


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

ELLENSZER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

ELLENALLOkepeseg


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

KATONA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

EJTOERNYOS


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

az a PAROM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

En is az voltam . PARATLAN


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

o is ezt mondta ;PAROS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Relativ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

az ELMENY???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

Fenominalis


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

az a KAJA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

GYOMORrontas


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

BENDO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 15)

NAGY-BANDO


----------



## rena (2005 Február 15)

HUMOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 15)

SAS JÓZSI :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 15)

RIPACS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

kikialto


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 15)

KÖZHÍRré tétetik...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

hivatalos ELJEGYZES


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 15)

SZERTARTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

pap


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

nekem a FIA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 15)

már FOGLALT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 15)

LENYULTAK :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 15)

itt a PIROS, hol a piros?


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

BUNTETENDO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Február 16)

nem MEGBOCSÁTANDÓ?


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

na jo LEGYEN!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 16)

Legyen VILÁGOSSÁG!


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

inkabb SOTETSEG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Február 16)

de ne a LELKÜNKben


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

inkabb a FEJunkben?? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 16)

Fej? FUJ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

Hat me tenyleg nem vagy formaban   Ha fuj akkor legyen FÁJ!


----------



## cini (2005 Február 16)

...fáj a szivem, fáj
PÁLINKÁ-ért fáj...


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

ÁGYAS-palinka :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 16)

TÉLI ÁLOM


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 16)

ÉBREDÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Február 16)

FOGMOSAS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 16)

ROHANÁS


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 16)

STRESSZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 16)

Egessegtelem ...........SZIVSZELUTESt okozhat


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 17)

DOKTOR ur, doktor ur, a maga szive soh'se faj?...


----------



## rena (2005 Február 17)

FOGORVOS


----------



## cini (2005 Február 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Feb 17 2005, 08:17 AM
> *FOGORVOS
> [post=167763]Quoted post[/post]​*



Egész héten oda jár a nagyfiam...  Talán holnap már nem kell odamennie. Már jobban van! meno 

FOGÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 17)

akkor csupa jo hir !!!
HARAPO


----------



## cini (2005 Február 17)

harapós LÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Február 17)

RUGAS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 17)

FOCI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 18)

viziPOLO


----------



## cini (2005 Február 18)

vizes póló VERSENY


----------



## voila (2005 Február 18)

...es a NYEREMENY... :blink:


----------



## cini (2005 Február 18)

...hát a látvány! :rohog 
Tudod: semmit a KÉZ-nek


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 18)

Kéz kezet mos...HIGIÉNIA


----------



## cini (2005 Február 18)

Mikor gyerekek voltunk, (sárgaság?) járvány idején a suli minden kilincsére hipós szivacsot kötöttek... :wacko: FERTŐTLENÍTÉS céljából...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 18)

Ezert mondjak hogy ...........Tisztasag fel EGESZSEG..........


----------



## voila (2005 Február 18)

...egeszseges...EROTICA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 18)

ILLAT


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 18)

Yves Saint Laurent: Rive Gauche


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 18)

nekem Dolce&Gabbana Light BLUE


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 18)

Kék...kék...kék...

FARMER - ha lehet akkor Wrangler...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 18)

PARASZT ha lehet akkor feher


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 18)

GYALOG? nekem jo a fekete is


----------



## rena (2005 Február 19)

de a kiraly az enyem :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 20)

a kiraly mar HALOTT... <_< Elvis Presley meghalt, oda az igazsag 
vagy nem O volt az?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 20)

SOSE halunk meg!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 20)

VALLFA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 20)

KAPTAFA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 20)

CIPOFUZO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 20)

MASNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 20)

....OROSZ KISLÁNY hajában (láttam ilyen szép kis nylon masnikat még "Leningrádban" 1984-ben) :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 20)

MATRJOSKA


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 20)

VÖRÖS CSILLAG... szivar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Február 20)

CSILLAGSZÓRÓ cool


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 20)

Csillagszemű JUHÁSZ


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 21)

népMESE


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 22)

LEGENDA


----------



## Ernoe (2005 Február 22)

Mythos


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 22)

Piramisok, FÁRAÓK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 22)

.............Kleopatra .....merges KIGYO


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 22)

FONOTT KOSÁRban hozta be neki a szolgálólány


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 22)

En is hasonloan lattam , valoszinu egy FILMet neztunk. En Elizabeth Taylor es Richard Burton szineszekkel lattam. Nagyon kedveltem mind ketot


----------



## rena (2005 Február 22)

MOZI


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

RANDI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

Hatso sor futyul


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

SÖTÉT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 22)

EMBEREK


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

FIATALSÁG, bolondság...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

felelotlenseg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 22)

GYEREK


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

FELELŐSSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

Teher


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

VONAT :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

bakter


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

HÁTIZSÁK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 22)

kirandulas


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Február 22)

ideiglenes SZABADSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Február 22)

> _Originally posted by Kriszta_@Feb 22 2005, 01:17 PM
> *ideiglenes SZABADSÁG
> [post=168617]Quoted post[/post]​*


BORTON


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Február 22)

ALCATRAZ h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 22)

Monte Cristo (tudooom, If)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 22)

IFJUSÁGI REGÉNY


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 22)

A fehér CSAPAT...ifjúkorom kedvenc regénye


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 22)

CSOPORT ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 23)

...KÉP...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 23)

AKT


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 23)

MEZTELEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 23)

a KIRÁLY!!


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 23)

KORONA


----------



## rena (2005 Február 23)

ÉKSZER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 23)

Nem minden ARANY ami fenylik


----------



## rena (2005 Február 23)

de ha FÉNYESÍTjük  akkor sem??


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 23)

Meg a SZIDOL sem segit :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Február 23)

szomoru vagyok  majd a CSISZOLO PAPIR  :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 23)

meg a VIM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 26)

...POR...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 26)

PORSZIVO jobb mint a prakker futyul


----------



## voila (2005 Február 26)

...TAKARITAS...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Február 26)

...TAVASZ...


----------



## voila (2005 Február 26)

...SZERELEM...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 26)

Már megint IZZAD A TENYEREM....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 26)

.... ja  beindultak a HORMONOK


----------



## rena (2005 Február 28)

TESZTOSZTERON


----------



## Ditta (2005 Február 28)

AGRESSZIO............. :evil


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 28)

pozitívan is lehet agresszívnek lenni

PEZSGÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 28)

pezsgőFÜRDŐ az pl.elég pozitív...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

furdoSO, vagy SHOW


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 28)

Khm legyen inkább a só....  ...az jó ILLATOS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

VONZALOM


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 28)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Feb 28 2005, 04:14 PM
> *Khm legyen inkább a só....  ...az jó ILLATOS
> [post=169812]Quoted post[/post]​*


milyen ellentmondásos, hogy Budapest az Illatos út IPARI könyéken van....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 28)

Hehe... az az igazi DZSUMBUJ <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

a "vonzalom"-ot vegyetek torolve.


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 28)

Na,most a dzsumbujra kell irni ? :blink: 

Legyen akkor KUPLERŔJ.... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 28)

Na,most a dzsumbujra kell irni ? :blink: 

Legyen akkor KUPLERŔJ.... :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 28)

Anyukám szerint a mi lakásunk örökké úgy néz ki, mint ahol BOMBA robbant, mert akkora a kupi  Van némi igaza... pironkodo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 28)

Anyukám szerint a mi lakásunk örökké úgy néz ki, mint ahol BOMBA robbant, mert akkora a kupi  Van némi igaza... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

a ZSENI a kaoszban is megtalal mindent


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

a ZSENI a kaoszban is megtalal mindent


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 28)

Ha zseni akkor legyen ALBERT meg EINSTEIN.

100 éves a relativitás elmélete. B)


----------



## jullan (2005 Február 28)

Ha zseni akkor legyen ALBERT meg EINSTEIN.

100 éves a relativitás elmélete. B)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

ha kö, akkor ROLLING Stone


----------



## GIGI (2005 Február 28)

ha kö, akkor ROLLING Stone


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 28)

Hehe MICK JAGGER :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Február 28)

Hehe MICK JAGGER :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...Sir Michael Philip Jagger ...  ....LOVAG...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...Sir Michael Philip Jagger ...  ....LOVAG...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 1)

LÖVEG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 1)

LÖVEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

I. VILÁGHÁBORÚ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

I. VILÁGHÁBORÚ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...TRIANON...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...TRIANON...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

<_< BEKE


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

<_< BEKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

....GALAMB...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

....GALAMB...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...Beka... :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...Beka... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...TALP... :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 1)

...TALP... :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...uszas...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...uszas...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 1)

BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 1)

BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 1)

Kedves ILLUZIO meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 1)

Kedves ILLUZIO meno meno


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...vagy VALOSAG...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...vagy VALOSAG...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 1)

A SZERELEM....................tunderek illuzioa :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 1)

A SZERELEM....................tunderek illuzioa :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

akkor MAJUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

akkor MAJUS


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...mindjart itt a NYAR...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 1)

...mindjart itt a NYAR...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

Hol???? :blink: ......NAPOZÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

Hol???? :blink: ......NAPOZÁS


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 1)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 1 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hol???? :blink: ......NAPOZÁS
> [post=170085]Quoted post[/post]​*


NUDIZÁS a tetőteraszon....


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 1)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 1 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hol???? :blink: ......NAPOZÁS
> [post=170085]Quoted post[/post]​*


NUDIZÁS a tetőteraszon....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

NAPLEMENTE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

NAPLEMENTE


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 1)

GICCS


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 1)

GICCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

Krisztus az OLAJFAK hegyen...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

Krisztus az OLAJFAK hegyen...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

EL GRECO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

EL GRECO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

TOLEDO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

TOLEDO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

MÓROK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

MÓROK


----------



## cini (2005 Március 1)

A mór megtette KÖTELESSÉG-ét, a mór mehet...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 1)

A mór megtette KÖTELESSÉG-ét, a mór mehet...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

Az ÉLET <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 1)

Az ÉLET <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

nem egy HABOSTORTA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

nem egy HABOSTORTA...


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 1)

...de FINOM nagyon


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 1)

...de FINOM nagyon


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

meg lehet NYALNI mind a 10 ujjad utana


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 1)

meg lehet NYALNI mind a 10 ujjad utana


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Fagyi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Fagyi


----------



## cini (2005 Március 2)

Erről mindig a porecsi fagyizó jut eszembe :rohog (már meséltem a fütyi alakú fagyiról)
...nyár, napsütés, pancsi a Balcsiban... nekünk ez is NYARALÁS.


----------



## cini (2005 Március 2)

Erről mindig a porecsi fagyizó jut eszembe :rohog (már meséltem a fütyi alakú fagyiról)
...nyár, napsütés, pancsi a Balcsiban... nekünk ez is NYARALÁS.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 2)

KRÉTA lesz az uticél nyáron, ha már nyaralásról van szó.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 2)

KRÉTA lesz az uticél nyáron, ha már nyaralásról van szó.


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 2)

Bocsi de nekem ..........TABLA..............jut eszembe futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 2)

Bocsi de nekem ..........TABLA..............jut eszembe futyul futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 3)

PALA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 3)

PALA


----------



## cini (2005 Március 3)

...TETŐ


----------



## cini (2005 Március 3)

...TETŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

...FEDŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

...FEDŐ


----------



## cini (2005 Március 3)

...fedőneve: LÁBAS :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 3)

...fedőneve: LÁBAS :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 2 2005, 03:04 AM
> *Erről mindig a porecsi fagyizó jut eszembe :rohog (már meséltem a fütyi alakú fagyiról)
> ...nyár, napsütés, pancsi a Balcsiban... nekünk ez is NYARALÁS.
> [post=170245]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nono! Keretik tisztessegesen viselkedni!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 2 2005, 03:04 AM
> *Erről mindig a porecsi fagyizó jut eszembe :rohog (már meséltem a fütyi alakú fagyiról)
> ...nyár, napsütés, pancsi a Balcsiban... nekünk ez is NYARALÁS.
> [post=170245]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nono! Keretik tisztessegesen viselkedni!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 3 2005, 09:33 AM
> *...fedőneve: LÁBAS :rohog
> [post=170423]Quoted post[/post]​*


Kezes-lábas = OVERALL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 3 2005, 09:33 AM
> *...fedőneve: LÁBAS :rohog
> [post=170423]Quoted post[/post]​*


Kezes-lábas = OVERALL


----------



## rena (2005 Március 3)

NYŰG


----------



## rena (2005 Március 3)

NYŰG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

REGGEL 6.20 PERC - az a pillanat amikor megszólal óra, szem kinyílik, láb kibújik paplan alól, és hamarosan egy dülöngélő alak elindul a konyha irányába megkapaszkodva a tűzhelyben felhelyezve teavizet.....stb, azaz én magam minden reggel....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

REGGEL 6.20 PERC - az a pillanat amikor megszólal óra, szem kinyílik, láb kibújik paplan alól, és hamarosan egy dülöngélő alak elindul a konyha irányába megkapaszkodva a tűzhelyben felhelyezve teavizet.....stb, azaz én magam minden reggel....


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 3)

6.20 ? szivar 

Bár addig aludhatnék...

Itt 04.45-röl beszélünk..... szivar


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 3)

6.20 ? szivar 

Bár addig aludhatnék...

Itt 04.45-röl beszélünk..... szivar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

_Messze még a *HAJNAL*, három óra húsz,
Elkerül az álom, ágyam visszahúz,
Nem enged aludni, nem hagy most a blues.

Ülök ágyam szélén, a füstöt fújom, kék,
Egyedül maradtam, senkit se tűrnék.
A blues legbelül gyilkol, agyamat tépi szét.

Belépett az anyám és valamit kért,
Bólogatok neki, mintha érteném,
Nincs pénzem a bankban, a blues-é vagyok rég.

Kegyetlen vagy blues,
De gonosz vagy blues!
Futnék feléd álom,
Át minden határon.
De utolér blues, és újra összehúz,
Nincs menedék, nincs segítség!
Hagyj magamra blues,
Hagyj aludni blues!_


(HBB)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

_Messze még a *HAJNAL*, három óra húsz,
Elkerül az álom, ágyam visszahúz,
Nem enged aludni, nem hagy most a blues.

Ülök ágyam szélén, a füstöt fújom, kék,
Egyedül maradtam, senkit se tűrnék.
A blues legbelül gyilkol, agyamat tépi szét.

Belépett az anyám és valamit kért,
Bólogatok neki, mintha érteném,
Nincs pénzem a bankban, a blues-é vagyok rég.

Kegyetlen vagy blues,
De gonosz vagy blues!
Futnék feléd álom,
Át minden határon.
De utolér blues, és újra összehúz,
Nincs menedék, nincs segítség!
Hagyj magamra blues,
Hagyj aludni blues!_


(HBB)


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 3)

Haha.Ez jo volt Fagyis.... meno 

Ha Hobo (Blues Band) akkor legyen az uj szo CSÖVES


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 3)

Haha.Ez jo volt Fagyis.... meno 

Ha Hobo (Blues Band) akkor legyen az uj szo CSÖVES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

hat akkor adj egy BÉLÁSt


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 3)

hat akkor adj egy BÉLÁSt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

Biztos SÖRre kell! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 3)

Biztos SÖRre kell! :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 3)

...HAB...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 3)

...HAB...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 4)

...hub... RENGETEG jó dolgot töltöttem le onnan meno


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 4)

...hub... RENGETEG jó dolgot töltöttem le onnan meno


----------



## cini (2005 Március 4)

ÁBEL


----------



## cini (2005 Március 4)

ÁBEL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 4)

KABEL?........... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 4)

KABEL?........... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

vezeték, mely hozzátok KÖT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

vezeték, mely hozzátok KÖT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

HORGOL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

HORGOL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

halasi CSIPKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

halasi CSIPKE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

csipkeVERO (miert kell bantani?)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

csipkeVERO (miert kell bantani?)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

verőFÉNY - szülőfalumhoz tartozó határrész neve is


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

verőFÉNY - szülőfalumhoz tartozó határrész neve is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

vero LEGENY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

vero LEGENY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

legeny a GAT-on <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

legeny a GAT-on <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

gátMETSZÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 4)

gátMETSZÉS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

na, SZULUNK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

na, SZULUNK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

zsinor


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

zsinor


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

ATILLA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

ATILLA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

ostor


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

ostor


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

KARIKAS?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

KARIKAS?


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...szem...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...szem...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

meg a TYUK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

meg a TYUK


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...toll...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...toll...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

INDIAN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

INDIAN


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...skalp...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 4)

...skalp...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

MOKASZIN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 4)

MOKASZIN


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 4)

SZARVAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 4)

SZARVAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 5)

VADASZ <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 5)

VADASZ <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 5)

TŰLEVELŰ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 5)

TŰLEVELŰ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 5)

MIKI (mármint Fenyő)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 5)

MIKI (mármint Fenyő)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 5)

MOKUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 5)

MOKUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 5)

TÁTRA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 5)

TÁTRA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 5)

CSUCSOK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 5)

CSUCSOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

CSÜCSKÖK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

CSÜCSKÖK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

....az talán más szóval mondva sarkok...? :blink: ...DÉLI-SARK...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

....az talán más szóval mondva sarkok...? :blink: ...DÉLI-SARK...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

Na nee! Az nagyon messze van legyen inkább az ÉSZAKi.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

Na nee! Az nagyon messze van legyen inkább az ÉSZAKi.


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 6)

Tul sok a JEG........... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 6)

Tul sok a JEG........... futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

TRÓPUSI HANGULAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

TRÓPUSI HANGULAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

conga


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

conga


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

tumba


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

tumba


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

BAMBA :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

BAMBA :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 6)

SVČD


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 6)

SVČD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

CSAVAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

CSAVAR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

...KESERŰ :iszunk

(lekéstem svédkeserű lett volna, nem csavarkeserű)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

...KESERŰ :iszunk

(lekéstem svédkeserű lett volna, nem csavarkeserű)


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

ÉDES


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

ÉDES


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

(bocs, nem figyeltem  )
kezdhetünk újra onnan, hogy FINOM?


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Március 6)

(bocs, nem figyeltem  )
kezdhetünk újra onnan, hogy FINOM?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

egyszerre irtunk!   ezert a csuszas 
akkor a Finom-ra...
Julcsi remesennagy KREMES-e


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

egyszerre irtunk!   ezert a csuszas 
akkor a Finom-ra...
Julcsi remesennagy KREMES-e


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

APÁM szereti a krémest - én meg utálom..... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

APÁM szereti a krémest - én meg utálom..... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

ZORAN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

ZORAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

BAKELIT LEMEZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 6)

BAKELIT LEMEZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

az elso 2 lemezem: Ray Philips-Kismadar, es a Kovacs Kati-Most kene ABBAHAGYNI... volt futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

az elso 2 lemezem: Ray Philips-Kismadar, es a Kovacs Kati-Most kene ABBAHAGYNI... volt futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

HAMISITÁS :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

HAMISITÁS :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

Arsene LUPIN  a nyomozo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

Arsene LUPIN  a nyomozo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

Lupin PROFESSZOR - Harry Potter


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

Lupin PROFESSZOR - Harry Potter


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

milyen SZIGET volt a cime annak a filmnek, amiben Marlon Brando egy kiserletezo profot alakitott...?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

milyen SZIGET volt a cime annak a filmnek, amiben Marlon Brando egy kiserletezo profot alakitott...?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 6 2005, 02:04 PM
> *milyen SZIGET volt a cime annak a filmnek, amiben Marlon Brando egy kiserletezo profot alakitott...?
> [post=170987]Quoted post[/post]​*


Dr. Moreau SZIGETE (1996)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 6 2005, 02:04 PM
> *milyen SZIGET volt a cime annak a filmnek, amiben Marlon Brando egy kiserletezo profot alakitott...?
> [post=170987]Quoted post[/post]​*


Dr. Moreau SZIGETE (1996)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

:meghajolo azaz! 
REJTELMES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 6)

:meghajolo azaz! 
REJTELMES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 6)

Vagy FORTELMES.......... :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 6)

Vagy FORTELMES.......... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

BŰZÖS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

BŰZÖS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...légszennyezettség...FŐVÁROS...(vagy Miskolc... :wacko: )


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...légszennyezettség...FŐVÁROS...(vagy Miskolc... :wacko: )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

LEKVÁROS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 6)

LEKVÁROS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...SZILVA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...SZILVA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

penesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

penesz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...PINCE...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...PINCE...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

huvos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

huvos


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...VÖLGY...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...VÖLGY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

NagyRET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

NagyRET


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...SZÉNA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 6)

...SZÉNA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

Ter


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

Ter


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...SZÖKŐKUT...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...SZÖKŐKUT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

zuhany


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

zuhany


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...HIDEG... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...HIDEG... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...Dávid....AKT...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...Dávid....AKT...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Mar 7 2005, 12:35 AM
> *futyul :rohog
> 
> SZEX..
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog ...nem is tudom ki jutott hirtelen eszembe erről a szóról... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Mar 7 2005, 12:35 AM
> *futyul :rohog
> 
> SZEX..
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog ...nem is tudom ki jutott hirtelen eszembe erről a szóról... futyul


----------



## JuliG (2005 Március 7)

szex piaci korseta VALLOMAS


----------



## JuliG (2005 Március 7)

szex piaci korseta VALLOMAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...SZERENÁD...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

...SZERENÁD...


----------



## JuliG (2005 Március 7)

MAJUS


----------



## JuliG (2005 Március 7)

MAJUS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Mar 7 2005, 12:42 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Mar 7 2005, 12:42 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rákérdezhetek? :rohog :rohog OFF
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog talált...süllyedt! :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Mar 7 2005, 12:42 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Mar 7 2005, 12:42 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rákérdezhetek? :rohog :rohog OFF
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog talált...süllyedt! :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Mar 7 2005, 12:43 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Mar 7 2005, 12:43 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-JuliG_@Mar 6 2005, 06:41 PM
> *MAJUS
> [post=171072]Quoted post[/post]​*



TAVASZ...
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

...GÓLYA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Mar 7 2005, 12:43 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Mar 7 2005, 12:43 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-JuliG_@Mar 6 2005, 06:41 PM
> *MAJUS
> [post=171072]Quoted post[/post]​*



TAVASZ...
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

...GÓLYA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

szall a KAKUKK...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

szall a KAKUKK...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

GUMIszoba


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

GUMIszoba


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

azt ugy MARAD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 7)

azt ugy MARAD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

MÚZEUM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

MÚZEUM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 7)

Minden ami......... OREG..........


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 7)

Minden ami......... OREG..........


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Tatai oreg TO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Tatai oreg TO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

szovátai MEDVE-tó


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

szovátai MEDVE-tó


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

Száraz tónak NEDVES partján...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

Száraz tónak NEDVES partján...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

doglott BEKA kurutyol :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

doglott BEKA kurutyol :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 7)

LAPOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 7)

LAPOS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

lapos HAS meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 7)

lapos HAS meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Alkos, GYARAPITS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Alkos, GYARAPITS


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

CSALÁDTERVEZÉS


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

CSALÁDTERVEZÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

csod


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

csod


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

Anyagi?


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

Anyagi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

erkolcsi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

erkolcsi


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

... BIZONYÍTVÁNY


----------



## cini (2005 Március 7)

... BIZONYÍTVÁNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 7)

MAGYARAZOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 7)

MAGYARAZOM


----------



## rena (2005 Március 7)

KELL?????


----------



## rena (2005 Március 7)

KELL?????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 7)

AKARAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 7)

AKARAT


----------



## laca (2005 Március 7)

ERŐ


----------



## laca (2005 Március 7)

ERŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Egeszseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Egeszseg


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 8)

TEJ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 8)

TEJ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

a KECSKEtej jutott eszembe pironkodo gyermekkoromban szinte minden nyári este megittam egy pohár frissen fejt kecsketejet a szomszédnéninél, az volt az igazi élmény, ha megengedte megpróbálni a fejést...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

a KECSKEtej jutott eszembe pironkodo gyermekkoromban szinte minden nyári este megittam egy pohár frissen fejt kecsketejet a szomszédnéninél, az volt az igazi élmény, ha megengedte megpróbálni a fejést...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

... SZARVa közt a tőgyét...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

... SZARVa közt a tőgyét...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...ferfi... :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...ferfi... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 8)

Van olyan ? Mi az ? :rohog :blink: 

Na,akkor legyen...hm....hm...hm...

RAMBO ? :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 8)

Van olyan ? Mi az ? :rohog :blink: 

Na,akkor legyen...hm....hm...hm...

RAMBO ? :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

:wacko: ILLÚZIÓROMBOLÓ
Sosem szerettem a Rambo filmeket!


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

:wacko: ILLÚZIÓROMBOLÓ
Sosem szerettem a Rambo filmeket!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

SÍRIGTARTÓ szerelem


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

SÍRIGTARTÓ szerelem


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

...kincs, ami NINCS!


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

...kincs, ami NINCS!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

akinek nincs, attól nem kell KÉRNI...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 8)

akinek nincs, attól nem kell KÉRNI...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

Kerni lehet de...............ADNI...........nem muszaj :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

Kerni lehet de...............ADNI...........nem muszaj :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

VERadas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

VERadas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

HOSIHALOTT :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

HOSIHALOTT :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

ismeretlen KATONA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

ismeretlen KATONA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

SZOBOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 8)

SZOBOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

SÍRja....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

SÍRja....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Temeto


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Temeto


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

kaszper


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

kaszper


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

Aranyos volt. Imádom a RAJZFILM-figurákat.


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

Aranyos volt. Imádom a RAJZFILM-figurákat.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

101 kiskutya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

101 kiskutya


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

MELASZ (amiben Szörnyella megmártózott :wacko: )


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

MELASZ (amiben Szörnyella megmártózott :wacko: )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Cukor GYAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Cukor GYAR


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

3 MŰSZAK


----------



## cini (2005 Március 8)

3 MŰSZAK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

SZÖVŐNŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

SZÖVŐNŐ


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...fonal...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...fonal...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Gyapju


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Gyapju


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...pulcsi...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 8)

...pulcsi...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

KARÁCSONY ...régen mindig kötött pulcsit anyám karácsonyra (most már babákat köt az unokáknak  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 8)

KARÁCSONY ...régen mindig kötött pulcsit anyám karácsonyra (most már babákat köt az unokáknak  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 8)

HOESES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 8)

HOESES


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 9)

...HÓEMBER...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 9)

...HÓEMBER...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 9)

FRIGID ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 9)

FRIGID ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 11)

:wacko: ...állítólag nincs frigid nő, csak ÜGYETLEN férfi... pironkodo futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 11)

:wacko: ...állítólag nincs frigid nő, csak ÜGYETLEN férfi... pironkodo futyul


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

...gyorsaság... futyul


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

...gyorsaság... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 11)

VERSENYPAJA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 11)

VERSENYPAJA


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

...bukás...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

...bukás...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 11)

ISKOLA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 11)

ISKOLA


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

tavaszi szünet


----------



## cini (2005 Március 11)

tavaszi szünet


----------



## voila (2005 Március 11)

2_het... :wacko:


----------



## voila (2005 Március 11)

2_het... :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 11)

IDÖ


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 11)

IDÖ


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

ČBRESZTÖORA


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

ČBRESZTÖORA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

Hisz csak ot perce FEKUDTEM LE!!! :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

Hisz csak ot perce FEKUDTEM LE!!! :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

Fuj. :blink: SZAJHA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

Fuj. :blink: SZAJHA :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Március 11)

Egy perc??? Szajha? EJACULATIO PREACOX :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Március 11)

Egy perc??? Szajha? EJACULATIO PREACOX :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

GyorsTUZELO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

GyorsTUZELO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

NAGYUZEMI gazdalkodas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

NAGYUZEMI gazdalkodas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

FARM gazdalkodas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 11)

FARM gazdalkodas


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

TERMELÖSZÖVETKEZET


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

TERMELÖSZÖVETKEZET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

EPITOTABOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

EPITOTABOR


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

ÖNKČNT.... :evil


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

ÖNKČNT.... :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

s DALOLVA :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

s DALOLVA :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

No,ja...dalolva...

Dalolok én ABLAKpucolás alatt is.... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

No,ja...dalolva...

Dalolok én ABLAKpucolás alatt is.... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

RÁCSOS kapu, rácsos ablak, 
Hidd el rózsám, hogy elhagylak, 
Akkor is, ha megsiratlak, 
Rácsos kapu, rácsos ablak.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

RÁCSOS kapu, rácsos ablak, 
Hidd el rózsám, hogy elhagylak, 
Akkor is, ha megsiratlak, 
Rácsos kapu, rácsos ablak.


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

Na,de elszomorodtál...  

Hát ha RŔCSOS akkor én SŰTIre gondolok....tudod,olyan pite tészta,a teteje s´rgabarack lekvár dioval megszorva és a tetö rácsos...


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

Na,de elszomorodtál...  

Hát ha RŔCSOS akkor én SŰTIre gondolok....tudod,olyan pite tészta,a teteje s´rgabarack lekvár dioval megszorva és a tetö rácsos...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

az jol megy a FAGYIval !!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 11)

az jol megy a FAGYIval !!!!


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

Tudtam,hogy ezt nem hagyod ki...

Ha fagyi akkor legyen TEJSZINHAB is


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 11)

Tudtam,hogy ezt nem hagyod ki...

Ha fagyi akkor legyen TEJSZINHAB is


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 12)

...FELHŐ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 12)

...FELHŐ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 12)

HO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 12)

HO


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 12)

Nem,nem abbol nem kérünk....

OLVADŔS !!!!!! szivar


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 12)

Nem,nem abbol nem kérünk....

OLVADŔS !!!!!! szivar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 13)

...ÁRAMSZÜNET...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 13)

...ÁRAMSZÜNET...


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

VACOGŔS


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

VACOGŔS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

DIDERGO kiiiraly...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

DIDERGO kiiiraly...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

HUTOszekreny


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

HUTOszekreny


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

ott VEGezzuk... <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

ott VEGezzuk... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

vegVAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

vegVAR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

csak ne VITEZkedj, tessek pihenni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

csak ne VITEZkedj, tessek pihenni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

A Janos, vagy a KUKORICA?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 13)

A Janos, vagy a KUKORICA?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

...Iluska, Juliska... meg a BANYA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

...Iluska, Juliska... meg a BANYA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 13)

VASORRA van neki, ki megesz vacsorára...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 13)

VASORRA van neki, ki megesz vacsorára...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 13)

MÉZESKALÁCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 13)

MÉZESKALÁCS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 13)

a FEGYVEREKtől


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 13)

a FEGYVEREKtől


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

BČKE


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

BČKE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 13)

PICASSO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 13)

PICASSO


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

Oh,nem...ö csak randitaná a nappalimat....

REMBRANDT


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 13)

Oh,nem...ö csak randitaná a nappalimat....

REMBRANDT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

PIKTOR

(ez is Picasso  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 13)

PIKTOR

(ez is Picasso  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 14)

ÖNARCKÉP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 14)

ÖNARCKÉP


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 14)

TUKORKEP ? :huh:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 14)

TUKORKEP ? :huh:


----------



## rena (2005 Március 15)

ÖNISMERET


----------



## rena (2005 Március 15)

ÖNISMERET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 15)

ORAKULUM h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 15)

ORAKULUM h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

ARANY Janos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

ARANY Janos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

UZEMI (szocreal  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

UZEMI (szocreal  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

vagy esztelen rendetlenseg ?  
kisemberek NAGY...hatalommal


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

vagy esztelen rendetlenseg ?  
kisemberek NAGY...hatalommal


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

ISTEN nem ver bottal


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

ISTEN nem ver bottal


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

kivettem....
az Ur adta, az Ur ELVETTE ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

kivettem....
az Ur adta, az Ur ELVETTE ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

RESZESEDES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

RESZESEDES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

risztelunk?  itt a PIROS, hol a PIROS...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

risztelunk?  itt a PIROS, hol a PIROS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

SZERENCSEjatek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

SZERENCSEjatek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

az ELET az... de nagyon!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

az ELET az... de nagyon!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

Élet a MARSon?! :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

Élet a MARSon?! :lol:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

Marslakok a FOLDON


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

Marslakok a FOLDON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

FoldonFUTO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 16)

FoldonFUTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

SZEGÉNYLEGÉNY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

SZEGÉNYLEGÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

TOKMAG a zsebeben :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

TOKMAG a zsebeben :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

TV-zés


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

TV-zés


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

Vagy .........MOZI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

Vagy .........MOZI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

PIROS PLÜSSülés :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

PIROS PLÜSSülés :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

MESE vilag futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

MESE vilag futyul futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

...HABBAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

...HABBAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

KÁVÉ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

KÁVÉ


----------



## cini (2005 Március 16)

...AROMAzáró dobozban...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 16)

...AROMAzáró dobozban...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

A legjobb FRISSen daralni cool


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 16)

A legjobb FRISSen daralni cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

LEVEGŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

LEVEGŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

KONNYU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

KONNYU


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 16)

PIHE


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 16)

PIHE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

ÁGYIKÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 16)

ÁGYIKÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 16)

SZUNDI


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 16)

SZUNDI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

KUKA !!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

KUKA !!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

HAJLEKTALAN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

HAJLEKTALAN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

CSOLAKO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 16)

CSOLAKO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

PIEDONE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 16)

PIEDONE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 17)

csolako -> Piedone ???

LUDTALP


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 17)

csolako -> Piedone ???

LUDTALP


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 17)

...bokaSÜLLYEDÉS... :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 17)

...bokaSÜLLYEDÉS... :blink:


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

... a béka segge alá...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

... a béka segge alá...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Ha mar beka .............legyen VARANGYOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Ha mar beka .............legyen VARANGYOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

... az aranyos...? Mert különben nem CSÓKolom meg!


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

... az aranyos...? Mert különben nem CSÓKolom meg!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Hat most ne mert atadnad neki a NATHAT :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Hat most ne mert atadnad neki a NATHAT :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

Adok hozzá PAPÍRZSEPIT is! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

Adok hozzá PAPÍRZSEPIT is! :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Hu az jo lessz mert a valodit nem nagyon szerettem kezzel MOSNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 17)

Hu az jo lessz mert a valodit nem nagyon szerettem kezzel MOSNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

a PATAK-ban?


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

a PATAK-ban?


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

mint Ágnes asszony....


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

mint Ágnes asszony....


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

volt ilyen nevű PELENKA - vagy pelenkabetét - is... :wacko:


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

volt ilyen nevű PELENKA - vagy pelenkabetét - is... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 17)

BABA POPSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 17)

BABA POPSI


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

Erről a barátnőm jut eszembe... szerelemgyerek, és a nagyszülei nagyon aggódtak, mikor az anyukája vállalta őt.... de aztán annyira megszerették, hogy babakorában fürdetésnél sorban álltak, hogy a popsiját puszilgassák... :wub: 

SZERELEMGYEREK


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

Erről a barátnőm jut eszembe... szerelemgyerek, és a nagyszülei nagyon aggódtak, mikor az anyukája vállalta őt.... de aztán annyira megszerették, hogy babakorában fürdetésnél sorban álltak, hogy a popsiját puszilgassák... :wub: 

SZERELEMGYEREK


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

Gondolom, most már nem a nagyszülők állnak sorba nála...

BETELJESÜLÉS


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

Gondolom, most már nem a nagyszülők állnak sorba nála...

BETELJESÜLÉS


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 17 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Gondolom, most már nem a nagyszülők állnak sorba nála...
> 
> BETELJESÜLÉS
> [post=172973]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem, a kedves férje...  

CSALÁD


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 17)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Mar 17 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Gondolom, most már nem a nagyszülők állnak sorba nála...
> 
> BETELJESÜLÉS
> [post=172973]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem, a kedves férje...  

CSALÁD


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

ÜNNEPnapokon körbeülni az asztalt.


----------



## cini (2005 Március 17)

ÜNNEPnapokon körbeülni az asztalt.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 17)

Jó kis HÚSLEVES!!! cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 17)

Jó kis HÚSLEVES!!! cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 17)

Jó kis NYAKLEVES!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 17)

Jó kis NYAKLEVES!!!


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 17)

Akkor inkább egy BAL EGYENES ...

PS: Fagyis...mi van ? Bunyozni akarsz ? Ejnyebejnye... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 17)

Akkor inkább egy BAL EGYENES ...

PS: Fagyis...mi van ? Bunyozni akarsz ? Ejnyebejnye... :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Jobbról ELŐZ :rohog


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Jobbról ELŐZ :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

offtopic


FagyisSzent írta:


> csolako -> Piedone ???
> 
> csolako -> cso-makaroni-makaroniwestern-Bud Spencer - Piedone :rohog :meghajolo offtopic


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

offtopic


FagyisSzent írta:


> csolako -> Piedone ???
> 
> csolako -> cso-makaroni-makaroniwestern-Bud Spencer - Piedone :rohog :meghajolo offtopic


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

nem VERSENY ez? :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

nem VERSENY ez? :wacko:


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Áruház


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Áruház


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

LATABAR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

LATABAR


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Egy szoknya egy NADRÁG


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Egy szoknya egy NADRÁG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

vagy SKOTSZOKNYA 
(de szeretnek latni egyet eloben valakin  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

vagy SKOTSZOKNYA 
(de szeretnek latni egyet eloben valakin  )


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

KÁROLY


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

KÁROLY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

na neeee.... inkabb Liam Neeson... a Rob Roy-ban nagyon tetszett 
a CSAPZOTT hajaval


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

na neeee.... inkabb Liam Neeson... a Rob Roy-ban nagyon tetszett 
a CSAPZOTT hajaval


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Károly vagyok! és PURITAN cool


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Károly vagyok! és PURITAN cool


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

nem ANGLIKAN ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 17)

nem ANGLIKAN ?


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Inkább mint ISZLÁM


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Március 17)

Inkább mint ISZLÁM


----------



## cini (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 17 2005, 03:45 PM
> *vagy SKOTSZOKNYA
> (de szeretnek latni egyet eloben valakin  )
> [post=173021]Quoted post[/post]​*



Erős szélben? Had lebbenjen - eredetileg nem hordtak alatta semmit... pironkodo :rohog 

DZSÁMI


----------



## cini (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 17 2005, 03:45 PM
> *vagy SKOTSZOKNYA
> (de szeretnek latni egyet eloben valakin  )
> [post=173021]Quoted post[/post]​*



Erős szélben? Had lebbenjen - eredetileg nem hordtak alatta semmit... pironkodo :rohog 

DZSÁMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

VIZIPIPA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

VIZIPIPA


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *VIZIPIPA
> [post=173072]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZÁRÍTOTT ALMÁval megtömve.... mmmm


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *VIZIPIPA
> [post=173072]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZÁRÍTOTT ALMÁval megtömve.... mmmm


----------



## cini (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Mar 18 2005, 04:36 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rókalány @ Mar 18 2005, 04:36 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Mar 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *VIZIPIPA
> [post=173072]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZÁRÍTOTT ALMÁval megtömve.... mmmm 
[post=173073]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Az is füstöl?

... aszaló FORRÓSÁG


----------



## cini (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Mar 18 2005, 04:36 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rókalány @ Mar 18 2005, 04:36 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Mar 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *VIZIPIPA
> [post=173072]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZÁRÍTOTT ALMÁval megtömve.... mmmm 
[post=173073]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Az is füstöl?

... aszaló FORRÓSÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 18)

Hosszú forró NYÁR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 18)

Hosszú forró NYÁR


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Mar 18 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Hosszú forró NYÁR
> [post=173115]Quoted post[/post]​*


SEX ON THE BEACH


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Mar 18 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Hosszú forró NYÁR
> [post=173115]Quoted post[/post]​*


SEX ON THE BEACH


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

TENGERPART :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

TENGERPART :lol:


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 18)

BUVARSZEMŰVEG


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 18)

BUVARSZEMŰVEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

KORALL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 18)

KORALL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 18)

ZATONY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 18)

ZATONY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 18)

megFENEKles <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 18)

megFENEKles <_<


----------



## cini (2005 Március 19)

vagy inkább ELFENEKELÉS...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 19)

vagy inkább ELFENEKELÉS...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 19)

...sose voltam 'híve'... :blink: ERŐSZAK...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 19)

...sose voltam 'híve'... :blink: ERŐSZAK...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 19)

...családon belül... TRAGÉDIA


----------



## cini (2005 Március 19)

...családon belül... TRAGÉDIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

GYÁSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

GYÁSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

VIG ozvegy


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

VIG ozvegy


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 19)

FEKETE ruha...


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 19)

FEKETE ruha...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Mar 19 2005, 07:31 AM
> *FEKETE ruha...
> [post=173207]Quoted post[/post]​*





ROZSAszinu masnival


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Mar 19 2005, 07:31 AM
> *FEKETE ruha...
> [post=173207]Quoted post[/post]​*





ROZSAszinu masnival


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 19)

Rozsaszin....akkor az ember SZERELMES


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 19)

Rozsaszin....akkor az ember SZERELMES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

BETEGSEG :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 19)

BETEGSEG :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 19)

Kell egy jo .......APOLO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 19)

Kell egy jo .......APOLO


----------



## voila (2005 Március 19)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Mar 19 2005, 07:04 AM
> *Kell egy jo .......APOLO
> [post=173215]Quoted post[/post]​*


Aha...
...NO...


----------



## voila (2005 Március 19)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Mar 19 2005, 07:04 AM
> *Kell egy jo .......APOLO
> [post=173215]Quoted post[/post]​*


Aha...
...NO...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 19)

KERESD...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 19)

KERESD...


----------



## Spanky (2005 Március 19)

DETEKTIV


----------



## Spanky (2005 Március 19)

DETEKTIV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 19)

Gyurott balonkabat


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 19)

Gyurott balonkabat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

ESŐ után köpönyeg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 19)

ESŐ után köpönyeg


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

KETSZINU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

KETSZINU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 20)

SZIVÁRVÁNYOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 20)

SZIVÁRVÁNYOS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

A szivarvany az OLOMKRISTALYon keresztul is szep


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

A szivarvany az OLOMKRISTALYon keresztul is szep


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

A ko csak akkor draga ha RITKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

A ko csak akkor draga ha RITKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

Karog a hollo a JEGENYEN :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 20)

Karog a hollo a JEGENYEN :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 21)

gitar gitar jegenyefán fészket rak a CSÓKA...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 21)

gitar gitar jegenyefán fészket rak a CSÓKA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

CSIP-CSIP ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

CSIP-CSIP ...


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 21)

PROC-PROC


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 21)

PROC-PROC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

fogadatlan PROKATOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

fogadatlan PROKATOR


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 21)

:rohog elöször fogatlannak olvastam.


----------



## elinnen (2005 Március 21)

:rohog elöször fogatlannak olvastam.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

MUFOGSOR :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 21)

MUFOGSOR :rohog :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Március 21)

Nagymamam


----------



## Boszi (2005 Március 21)

Nagymamam


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

terdeKALACSa


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

terdeKALACSa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 22)

HÚSVÉTi kalács....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 22)

HÚSVÉTi kalács....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

MAZSOLAVAL meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

MAZSOLAVAL meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Mar 22 2005, 07:03 AM
> *MAZSOLAVAL meno meno
> [post=173618]Quoted post[/post]​*




Rizskok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Mar 22 2005, 07:03 AM
> *MAZSOLAVAL meno meno
> [post=173618]Quoted post[/post]​*




Rizskok


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

Es BORSADOval futyul futyul :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

Es BORSADOval futyul futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

Azmiaz? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

Azmiaz? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

HabCSOK Koci


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 22)

HabCSOK Koci


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

JUDAS csokja? ^_^


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

JUDAS csokja? ^_^


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 19 2005, 10:47 AM
> *COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!
> [post=173249]Quoted post[/post]​*


 offtopic 
http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowM...d-1011/Columbo/
offtopic ezt talaltam Neked 
bocsi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Mar 19 2005, 10:47 AM
> *COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!
> [post=173249]Quoted post[/post]​*


 offtopic 
http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowM...d-1011/Columbo/
offtopic ezt talaltam Neked 
bocsi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

ACS Feri volt az... a mocsok :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

ACS Feri volt az... a mocsok :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

FULEMULE  [mielott jonne Fagyis , Pal-Peter es Pal-Fulemule per]


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

FULEMULE  [mielott jonne Fagyis , Pal-Peter es Pal-Fulemule per]


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 22)

GYERMEKdalt juttattál eszembe...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 22)

GYERMEKdalt juttattál eszembe...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

a dalt a BOLCSO felett enekeltek


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 22)

a dalt a BOLCSO felett enekeltek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

van, akire azt mondjak: KO"-bolcsoben ringattak


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 22)

van, akire azt mondjak: KO"-bolcsoben ringattak


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 22 2005, 02:33 PM
> *van, akire azt mondjak: KO"-bolcsoben ringattak
> [post=173723]Quoted post[/post]​*


KEMENY az ilyen sors.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 22 2005, 02:33 PM
> *van, akire azt mondjak: KO"-bolcsoben ringattak
> [post=173723]Quoted post[/post]​*


KEMENY az ilyen sors.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

Gyemant


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

Gyemant


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 23)

...ÉKSZER...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 23)

...ÉKSZER...


----------



## rena (2005 Március 23)

KINCS


----------



## rena (2005 Március 23)

KINCS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 23)

TITOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 23)

TITOK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

pletyka


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

pletyka


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 23)

Csak ne legyen ROSSZINDULATU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 23)

Csak ne legyen ROSSZINDULATU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

Daganat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 23)

Daganat


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 23)

Nincs problema ki kell OPERALNI futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 23)

Nincs problema ki kell OPERALNI futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 23)

> _Originally posted by GIGI+Mar 22 2005, 07:26 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GIGI @ Mar 22 2005, 07:26 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Mar 19 2005, 10:47 AM
> *COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!
> [post=173249]Quoted post[/post]​*


offtopic 
http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowM...d-1011/Columbo/
offtopic ezt talaltam Neked 
bocsi 
[post=173648]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Köszönöm Colombo-t!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 23)

> _Originally posted by GIGI+Mar 22 2005, 07:26 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GIGI @ Mar 22 2005, 07:26 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Mar 19 2005, 10:47 AM
> *COLOMBO :rohog ...nagyon szeretem!!!
> [post=173249]Quoted post[/post]​*


offtopic 
http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowM...d-1011/Columbo/
offtopic ezt talaltam Neked 
bocsi 
[post=173648]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Köszönöm Colombo-t!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 23)

CSONKíTANI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 23)

CSONKíTANI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 24)

...metszés>>>...TAVASZ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 24)

...metszés>>>...TAVASZ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

"Bagzanak a macskak, CSICSEREGnek a madarak"  bocsi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

"Bagzanak a macskak, CSICSEREGnek a madarak"  bocsi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 24)

Problema HALMAZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 24)

Problema HALMAZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

a fiatalsag is csak egy allapot, sajnos ATMENETI ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

a fiatalsag is csak egy allapot, sajnos ATMENETI ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

FE'SZEK...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

FE'SZEK...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

TOJAS...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

TOJAS...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

ha van himes, akkor van NOSTENYes is ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

ha van himes, akkor van NOSTENYes is ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

a kotlos azt mondja kot-kot...
a KAKAS meg azt mondja kak-kak?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

a kotlos azt mondja kot-kot...
a KAKAS meg azt mondja kak-kak?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

oke... bocsi 
kakasTOLL ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 24)

oke... bocsi 
kakasTOLL ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 24)

PÁRNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 24)

PÁRNA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 24)

Az csak PEHELY- bol jo :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 24)

Az csak PEHELY- bol jo :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 24)

LIBA


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 24)

LIBA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 24)

VAD futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 24)

VAD futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 24)

KAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 24)

KAN


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 24)

Hát az csak FIU lehet.... :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 24)

Hát az csak FIU lehet.... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 25)

mint a Dzsingisz-Kan?  
TATA'R-jaras


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 25)

mint a Dzsingisz-Kan?  
TATA'R-jaras


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 25)

TÖRTÉNELEM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 25)

TÖRTÉNELEM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 26)

a tortenelem ALLANDO, vagy valtozo? futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 26)

a tortenelem ALLANDO, vagy valtozo? futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 26)

Milyen SZEMSZOGbol nezzuk ettol fugg


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 26)

Milyen SZEMSZOGbol nezzuk ettol fugg


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 26)

vagy FERDESZEMMEL?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 26)

vagy FERDESZEMMEL?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 26)

kinai


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 26)

kinai


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 26)

A FENE ERTI mit beszelnek .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 26)

A FENE ERTI mit beszelnek .


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Március 27)

FRANC


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Március 27)

FRANC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 27)

FRANCIAZunk, franciazunk?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 27)

FRANCIAZunk, franciazunk?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 27)

NYAKTILO....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 27)

NYAKTILO....


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 27)

Az mi ? :blink:


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 27)

Az mi ? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Március 27)

KERDES


----------



## rena (2005 Március 27)

KERDES


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 27)

KÖLTŐi


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 27)

KÖLTŐi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 28)

ha jon VALASZ, akkor nem... (nyaktilo= gijotin [fogalmam sincs hogy irjak, bocsi --lefejezo allvany ] )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 28)

ha jon VALASZ, akkor nem... (nyaktilo= gijotin [fogalmam sincs hogy irjak, bocsi --lefejezo allvany ] )


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 28)

Hat az asztan nagyon is VEGLEGES futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 28)

Hat az asztan nagyon is VEGLEGES futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

BEFEJEZÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

BEFEJEZÉS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 28)

Egy jo REGENY cool


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 28)

Egy jo REGENY cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

ANNA KARENINA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

ANNA KARENINA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 28)

VONAT?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 28)

VONAT?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

TÖLTŐTOLL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 28)

TÖLTŐTOLL


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 28)

...golyóstoll...bolond INDIÁN


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 28)

...golyóstoll...bolond INDIÁN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 28)

REZboru?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 28)

REZboru?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

ME'H


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

ME'H


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

PAÍRGYŰJTÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

PAÍRGYŰJTÉS


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

a SZOMSZÉD gyűjti.... és mi is, vele együtt


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

a SZOMSZÉD gyűjti.... és mi is, vele együtt


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

...nöje mindig ZOLDebb


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

...nöje mindig ZOLDebb


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

BILLIÁRD-nak hívják a fűmagot, amit vettem, hogy a kertembe telepítsem


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

BILLIÁRD-nak hívják a fűmagot, amit vettem, hogy a kertembe telepítsem


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

akkor most mar fuNYIROra kell sporolnod


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

akkor most mar fuNYIROra kell sporolnod


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

majd TÉPEM kézzel :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 29)

majd TÉPEM kézzel :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

vagy kell egy NYUSZI-par!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

vagy kell egy NYUSZI-par!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 29)

Arra nagyon vigyazni kell mert igen SZAPORAK :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 29)

Arra nagyon vigyazni kell mert igen SZAPORAK :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

HASMENES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

HASMENES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 29)

FOGYOKURA cool cool :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 29)

FOGYOKURA cool cool :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

ÖNKíNZÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

ÖNKíNZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Március 29)

FAJDALOMKUSZOB


----------



## rena (2005 Március 29)

FAJDALOMKUSZOB


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 29)

SIKOLY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 29)

SIKOLY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

EDVARD MUNCH


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

EDVARD MUNCH


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

Edward-kiraly-ANGOL-kiraly


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 29)

Edward-kiraly-ANGOL-kiraly


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

Vágtat FAKÓ lován....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 29)

Vágtat FAKÓ lován....


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 29)

HIPOREKLŔM


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 29)

HIPOREKLŔM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Vizilo? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Vizilo? :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

Alapos FOGTISZTITAS kene neki , hogy gusztusosabban tudjon asitani .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

Alapos FOGTISZTITAS kene neki , hogy gusztusosabban tudjon asitani .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

Vizkoves illetve FOGKOVES lesz a vizben :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

Vizkoves illetve FOGKOVES lesz a vizben :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

...a Fiuk a BANYAban dolgoznak! ....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

...a Fiuk a BANYAban dolgoznak! ....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

... en meg a Bacsalmassy MUVESZ ur


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

... en meg a Bacsalmassy MUVESZ ur


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

("...edes, mint a HABOSTORTA, csak jol kell tudni nyalni!" )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

("...edes, mint a HABOSTORTA, csak jol kell tudni nyalni!" )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

emlekszel, mikor Pagerrel egy ROBOGON robogott Kiss Manyi? 
meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

emlekszel, mikor Pagerrel egy ROBOGON robogott Kiss Manyi? 
meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

a SZELID?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

a SZELID?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

kesz CIRKUSZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

kesz CIRKUSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

piac


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

piac


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

KOFAASSZONY


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

KOFAASSZONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Nagyszaju


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Nagyszaju


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

nagy a szaja mint a BECSI KAPU


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

nagy a szaja mint a BECSI KAPU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

MUEMLEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

MUEMLEK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

MUMIA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

MUMIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

MAJOR TAMÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

MAJOR TAMÁS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 30)

...Régi idők FOCIja....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 30)

...Régi idők FOCIja....


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 30)

PUSKŔS


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 30)

PUSKŔS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 30)

BOZSIK  Na tessek meg erre is emlekszem :rohog ez igazan szomoru  :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 30)

BOZSIK  Na tessek meg erre is emlekszem :rohog ez igazan szomoru  :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

TIMUR es csapata


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

TIMUR es csapata


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

meg Tavolban egy feher VITORLA...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

meg Tavolban egy feher VITORLA...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 30)

LABDA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Március 30)

LABDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Errol jut eszembe a heten le kell hozni a CSONAKom is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Errol jut eszembe a heten le kell hozni a CSONAKom is


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

a HOLDbeli csonakos ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 30)

a HOLDbeli csonakos ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

SAJTbol van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

SAJTbol van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

RÁNTOTT sajtot ennék most!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

RÁNTOTT sajtot ennék most!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

HUST hussal es koszveny elleni tablettaval :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

HUST hussal es koszveny elleni tablettaval :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

RABLÓhús


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

RABLÓhús


----------



## cini (2005 Március 30)

...rabló - PANDÚR...


----------



## cini (2005 Március 30)

...rabló - PANDÚR...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

LOVAS rendőr


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

LOVAS rendőr


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

LODARAZS (ez a masodik kifejezes, ami a rendor lovarol eszembe jutott :rohog )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

LODARAZS (ez a masodik kifejezes, ami a rendor lovarol eszembe jutott :rohog )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

SEGGen csípés - már elnézést :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

SEGGen csípés - már elnézést :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

S...FEJ-en csipes


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

S...FEJ-en csipes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

Fejétől bűzlik a HAL B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

Fejétől bűzlik a HAL B)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

SIKAMLOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

SIKAMLOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

TÖRTÉNET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

TÖRTÉNET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

VEGTELEN - mint ez a topic


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Március 30)

VEGTELEN - mint ez a topic


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

Az UNIVERZUM is valami olyasmi........


----------



## dialuna (2005 Március 30)

Az UNIVERZUM is valami olyasmi........


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

CSILLAGOK haboruja


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Március 30)

CSILLAGOK haboruja


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 30)

Yoda


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 30)

Yoda


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 30)

...háááát...szegényke nem egy SZÉPSÉG... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Március 30)

...háááát...szegényke nem egy SZÉPSÉG... pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

de Vele van az ERO"


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

de Vele van az ERO"


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 31)

...az erő és az értelem, de hol marad az ÉRZELEM?!


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 31)

...az erő és az értelem, de hol marad az ÉRZELEM?!


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 31)

JANE AUSTEN-nál....


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 31)

JANE AUSTEN-nál....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

ROMANTIKUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

ROMANTIKUS


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 31)

RŇZSA


----------



## jullan (2005 Március 31)

RŇZSA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 31)

Nincsen rozsa ..........TOVIS..........nelkul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Március 31)

Nincsen rozsa ..........TOVIS..........nelkul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

ami nem is tovis, hanem TUSKE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

ami nem is tovis, hanem TUSKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Tovis KOSZORU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Tovis KOSZORU


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

koszoru, koszoru, miert vagy oly SZOMORU ... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

koszoru, koszoru, miert vagy oly SZOMORU ... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 31 2005, 08:47 AM
> *koszoru, koszoru, miert vagy oly SZOMORU ... futyul
> [post=177480]Quoted post[/post]​*




Szomoru szerelem a szivem faj,
oledben kendo, a kendoben kis feszek, 
a feszekben kis madar, szemedben szomoru TUZ
s a szivem most nagyon faj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 31 2005, 08:47 AM
> *koszoru, koszoru, miert vagy oly SZOMORU ... futyul
> [post=177480]Quoted post[/post]​*




Szomoru szerelem a szivem faj,
oledben kendo, a kendoben kis feszek, 
a feszekben kis madar, szemedben szomoru TUZ
s a szivem most nagyon faj


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

TuzGOLYO (Zeppelin volt?)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

TuzGOLYO (Zeppelin volt?)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Aha  biliard


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Aha  biliard


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

DA'KO' .... (na! nem felre-erteni!)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

DA'KO' .... (na! nem felre-erteni!)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Roman?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Roman?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

mossmivaaaan?  
azok a DRAK-ok voltak, ha erre gondoltal volna Csocsi 
en a sima LöKö-RUD-ra gondoltam  amit hasznalnak a billiardban


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

mossmivaaaan?  
azok a DRAK-ok voltak, ha erre gondoltal volna Csocsi 
en a sima LöKö-RUD-ra gondoltam  amit hasznalnak a billiardban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Megint tanultam valamit :meghajolo . ZOLD poszto


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Megint tanultam valamit :meghajolo . ZOLD poszto


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 31)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 31 2005, 03:00 PM
> *mossmivaaaan?
> azok a DRAK-ok voltak, ha erre gondoltal volna Csocsi
> en a sima LöKö-RUD-ra gondoltam  amit hasznalnak a billiardban
> [post=177508]Quoted post[/post]​*


GIGI, nem összekeverni..... voltak DÁK-ok is, meg TRÁK-ok is, de DRÁK-ok nem.... :rohog egyébként DRÁK románul azt jelenti, hogy 

ÖRDÖG :evil


----------



## rókalány (2005 Március 31)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Mar 31 2005, 03:00 PM
> *mossmivaaaan?
> azok a DRAK-ok voltak, ha erre gondoltal volna Csocsi
> en a sima LöKö-RUD-ra gondoltam  amit hasznalnak a billiardban
> [post=177508]Quoted post[/post]​*


GIGI, nem összekeverni..... voltak DÁK-ok is, meg TRÁK-ok is, de DRÁK-ok nem.... :rohog egyébként DRÁK románul azt jelenti, hogy 

ÖRDÖG :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

A fraszt hoztad ram


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

A fraszt hoztad ram


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

a "Zold BOLYGO" ... (kicsiny otthonunk)
Rokuci, milyen jo, hogy figyelsz 
.... biztos igazad van.. meno
nem 64-es vagy veletlenul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

a "Zold BOLYGO" ... (kicsiny otthonunk)
Rokuci, milyen jo, hogy figyelsz 
.... biztos igazad van.. meno
nem 64-es vagy veletlenul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Bolygo Hollandi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Bolygo Hollandi?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

es az mosss tenyleg holland volt ? 
CSAVAR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

es az mosss tenyleg holland volt ? 
CSAVAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Anya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Anya


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

csak EGY van... (mint a Hegylako-ban )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Március 31)

csak EGY van... (mint a Hegylako-ban )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 31)

Egy vagy több? NÉHA probléma, néha nem...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Március 31)

Egy vagy több? NÉHA probléma, néha nem...


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

SOHA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

SOHA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

007= soha ne mondd azt, hogy soha... JBond-ok... KEM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

007= soha ne mondd azt, hogy soha... JBond-ok... KEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Cso


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Cso


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

SLAG? vagy vastagabbra gondoltal?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

SLAG? vagy vastagabbra gondoltal?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Szivatyu


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Szivatyu


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

Oreg motor, szivatoval INDUL!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

Oreg motor, szivatoval INDUL!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Indul az UTTOROvasut


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Indul az UTTOROvasut


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

uttoroNYAKKENDO


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

uttoroNYAKKENDO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Voros HAROMSZOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Voros HAROMSZOG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

MATEK


----------



## rena (2005 Április 3)

MATEK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

2x2 neha 5! emlekeztek erre a FILM-re?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 3)

2x2 neha 5! emlekeztek erre a FILM-re?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 3)

FEKETE-FEHÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 3)

FEKETE-FEHÉR


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 3)

Soha semmi nem csak fekete vagy fehér...SZIVÁRVÁNY


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 3)

Soha semmi nem csak fekete vagy fehér...SZIVÁRVÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Retina


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 3)

Retina


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 3)

Feny ERZEKENY futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 3)

Feny ERZEKENY futyul futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

MIMOZA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

MIMOZA


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Április 4)

NEBANCSVIRAG


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Április 4)

NEBANCSVIRAG


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Április 4)

Mexiko


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Április 4)

Mexiko


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Foci


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Foci


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Kincs


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Kincs


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Szegenyseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Szegenyseg


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

a fiatalsag nem DICSOSEG, csak egy allapot...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

a fiatalsag nem DICSOSEG, csak egy allapot...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Aldott?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Aldott?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Karika?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Karika?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

utazo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

utazo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

DIPLOMATA ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

DIPLOMATA ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Meztelen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Meztelen


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

egy meztelen es semmit nem csinal?= akt.
tobb meztelen es aktivak ?= PORNO?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 4)

egy meztelen es semmit nem csinal?= akt.
tobb meztelen es aktivak ?= PORNO?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Fuj :blink: SEX pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 4)

Fuj :blink: SEX pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

ÁGYIKÓ ...de jó lenne most aludni :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

ÁGYIKÓ ...de jó lenne most aludni :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Aludni...igen a NAPágyon....Görögországban...a tengerparton...


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Aludni...igen a NAPágyon....Görögországban...a tengerparton...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

Bevállalnám én is!!! HOMOKos tengerpartnál kevés jobb dolog van.....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

Bevállalnám én is!!! HOMOKos tengerpartnál kevés jobb dolog van.....


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Ha homok akkor legyek KORALLhomok. Az nem égeti a talpamat.


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Ha homok akkor legyek KORALLhomok. Az nem égeti a talpamat.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

korall=PIROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 4)

korall=PIROS


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Azt nem szeretem....legyen BIBORVÖRÖS...mint a rozsa...


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 4)

Azt nem szeretem....legyen BIBORVÖRÖS...mint a rozsa...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 5)

Vörös es FEKETE...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 5)

Vörös es FEKETE...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 5)

Fekete TULIPAN vagy PAKO :evil


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 5)

Fekete TULIPAN vagy PAKO :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

Pákó= SÖTÉTSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

Pákó= SÖTÉTSÉG


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 5)

ČJSZAKA alszom


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 5)

ČJSZAKA alszom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

HOLDFÉNY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

HOLDFÉNY


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 5)

CSILLAG


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 5)

CSILLAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

ŰR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

ŰR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

HAJO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

HAJO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Peca


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Peca


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

HOROG futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

HOROG futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Kukac


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Kukac


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

ALMA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

ALMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

vitamin


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

vitamin


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

Protein


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 5)

Protein


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

BODY-BUILDER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 5)

BODY-BUILDER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 5)

ép TESTben, ép lélek?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 5)

ép TESTben, ép lélek?


----------



## cini (2005 Április 5)

...az ép testben épphogy ÉLEK...  :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Április 5)

...az ép testben épphogy ÉLEK...  :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 6)

...MAG...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 6)

...MAG...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

a FOLD-be


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

a FOLD-be


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MUVELES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MUVELES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

TRAKTOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

TRAKTOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Eke


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Eke


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Nyugalmassabb volt amikor meg ..............LO..................huzta


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Nyugalmassabb volt amikor meg ..............LO..................huzta


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

A BORONAT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

A BORONAT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Mise?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Mise?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

KORMENET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

KORMENET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

SZEDULES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

SZEDULES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

ÁLLJON MEG! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

ÁLLJON MEG! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

ELESEK :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

ELESEK :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

EBCSONT beforr!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

EBCSONT beforr!!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Csak a CSUKLOdra vigyazz


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Csak a CSUKLOdra vigyazz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MARCANG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MARCANG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

PAPUCSot a kutya szájába!!!! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

PAPUCSot a kutya szájába!!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

A FERJet? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

A FERJet? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

Úgy van kutyának való ÁLLAPOT a házasság!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

Úgy van kutyának való ÁLLAPOT a házasság!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Ez az alapot nekem BEVALT meno meno Legalabb is a masodik :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Ez az alapot nekem BEVALT meno meno Legalabb is a masodik :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MEGSZERETted?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

MEGSZERETted?


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Szia, Csöcsi!  

Itt a TAVASZ!


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Szia, Csöcsi!  

Itt a TAVASZ!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

SZERELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

SZERELEM


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Édes BECSAVARODÁS...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Édes BECSAVARODÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

csavar MENET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

csavar MENET


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Útba esik, jövet-menet... a TAKARÉKSZÖVETKEZET!


----------



## cini (2005 Április 6)

Útba esik, jövet-menet... a TAKARÉKSZÖVETKEZET!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

Ja de minek! Kevés a PÉNZ! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 6)

Ja de minek! Kevés a PÉNZ! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Azmiaz? :blink: SZEGENYSEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Azmiaz? :blink: SZEGENYSEG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 6)

Remélem, nálunk MÚLÓ állapot


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 6)

Remélem, nálunk MÚLÓ állapot


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Rosz EMLEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Rosz EMLEK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Csak a SZEPre emlekezunk


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Csak a SZEPre emlekezunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Viragok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Viragok


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Viragos KERT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 6)

Viragos KERT


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 6)

...természet, fák, madarak, nyugalom, lecsendesedés, MEDITÁCIÓ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 6)

...természet, fák, madarak, nyugalom, lecsendesedés, MEDITÁCIÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Filozofia


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Filozofia


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 6)

FOLYO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 6)

FOLYO


----------



## cini (2005 Április 7)

Kétszer ugyanabba LÉP-ni...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 7)

Kétszer ugyanabba LÉP-ni...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 7)

Bocsánat de ez jutott eszembe: [email protected] lépni szerencse állítólag :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 7)

Bocsánat de ez jutott eszembe: [email protected] lépni szerencse állítólag :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 7)

Az biztos de csak azert mert nem NYAKig ert!!!!! Ezt en tapasztalatbo tudom :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 7)

Az biztos de csak azert mert nem NYAKig ert!!!!! Ezt en tapasztalatbo tudom :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 7)

nyakigLÁB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 7)

nyakigLÁB


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

LILIOMTIPRAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

LILIOMTIPRAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Kertesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Kertesz


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

FILM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

FILM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

CFILM futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

CFILM futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

Mautner-SZALLO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

Mautner-SZALLO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

szallo IGE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

szallo IGE


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

Most aktuális:
Igét OSZTANI


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

Most aktuális:
Igét OSZTANI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

SZOROZNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

SZOROZNI


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

MATEK ora...


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

MATEK ora...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

A legutáltabb tantárgy az ISKOLÁban


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

A legutáltabb tantárgy az ISKOLÁban


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

NEVELČS ????


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

NEVELČS ????


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 8)

Arra nagy szukseg van mert a legtobb neveletlen es PIMASZ :evil


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 8)

Arra nagy szukseg van mert a legtobb neveletlen es PIMASZ :evil


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

mert KAMASZ... ez a korral jar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

mert KAMASZ... ez a korral jar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

LÁZADÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 8)

LÁZADÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

a Bountin


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

a Bountin


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Fincsi KÓKUSZos csoki cool


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Fincsi KÓKUSZos csoki cool


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

HOKUSZ-pokusz, csung a fan a kokusz  gitar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 8)

HOKUSZ-pokusz, csung a fan a kokusz  gitar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Apr 8 2005, 02:04 PM
> *HOKUSZ-pokusz, csung a fan a kokusz  gitar
> [post=179961]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hupikek TORPIKEK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Apr 8 2005, 02:04 PM
> *HOKUSZ-pokusz, csung a fan a kokusz  gitar
> [post=179961]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hupikek TORPIKEK


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

Azokat nem törpéknek hanem SMURF-nak hivják.


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

Azokat nem törpéknek hanem SMURF-nak hivják.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Mi általános suliban Sumf (Smurf)-manó ŐRS voltunk, akkor még ismeretlen volt itthon ez a rajzfilm.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Mi általános suliban Sumf (Smurf)-manó ŐRS voltunk, akkor még ismeretlen volt itthon ez a rajzfilm.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

Te ki voltal? Torpilla? Remelem nem Hokuszpok.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

Te ki voltal? Torpilla? Remelem nem Hokuszpok.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Bibircsók


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 8)

Bibircsók


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Apr 8 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Bibircsók
> [post=179979]Quoted post[/post]​*



Boszorkány


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Apr 8 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Bibircsók
> [post=179979]Quoted post[/post]​*



Boszorkány


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

VASorru


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

VASorru


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

BÁBA


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Április 8)

BÁBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

a sok bába kozott ELVESZ a gyerek


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

a sok bába kozott ELVESZ a gyerek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

SZUZESSEG is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

SZUZESSEG is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

az MI ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

az MI ?


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

Rég volt...nem is EMLČKszem rá....


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 8)

Rég volt...nem is EMLČKszem rá....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

csak a SZČP-re emlekezem... futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 8)

csak a SZČP-re emlekezem... futyul


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 9)

Igen,de a ROSSZ is eszembejut...


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 9)

Igen,de a ROSSZ is eszembejut...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 9)

"rossz a rosszal, de rosszabb nelkule!" arany*KöPE'S *


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 9)

"rossz a rosszal, de rosszabb nelkule!" arany*KöPE'S *


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 9)

Az arany meg csak elmegy de a tobbi BETEGSEGet jelent  :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 9)

Az arany meg csak elmegy de a tobbi BETEGSEGet jelent  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 9)

BÁRÁNYHIMLŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 9)

BÁRÁNYHIMLŐ


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 9)

SKARLŔT


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 9)

SKARLŔT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 10)

Magas LAZ :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 10)

Magas LAZ :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 10)

A láz az EGÉSZSÉGES szervezet védekezése!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 10)

A láz az EGÉSZSÉGES szervezet védekezése!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 10)

Igy oli meg a BAKTERIUMokat meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 10)

Igy oli meg a BAKTERIUMokat meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 10)

GOMBA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 10)

GOMBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 10)

LÁB... B)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 10)

LÁB... B)


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 10)

TORNACIPÖ


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 10)

TORNACIPÖ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 10)

TORNAORA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 10)

TORNAORA


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 10)

BORDŔS FAL


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 10)

BORDŔS FAL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Mar ott kezdtem a falra MASZNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Mar ott kezdtem a falra MASZNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Alpinista


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Alpinista


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Vagy ALKHIMISTA :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Vagy ALKHIMISTA :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

MERGkevero


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

MERGkevero


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

ANYOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

ANYOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Sarkany


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Sarkany


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Az csak a MESEben van


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Az csak a MESEben van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Meg a CSALADBAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Meg a CSALADBAN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Te szegeny   Azt mondtad hogy van PUSKAd :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

Te szegeny   Azt mondtad hogy van PUSKAd :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Igen, de eldugta a LOSZERT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Igen, de eldugta a LOSZERT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Apr 11 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Igen, de eldugta a LOSZERT
> [post=180769]Quoted post[/post]​*


A piszok :rohog :rohog meg tud GONDOLKOZNI is :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Apr 11 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Igen, de eldugta a LOSZERT
> [post=180769]Quoted post[/post]​*


A piszok :rohog :rohog meg tud GONDOLKOZNI is :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 11)

gondolkozni, tehát LENNI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 11)

gondolkozni, tehát LENNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 11)

HAMLET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 11)

HAMLET


----------



## cini (2005 Április 11)

Valahol MÁSHOL, mert itt csúnya idő van... <_<


----------



## cini (2005 Április 11)

Valahol MÁSHOL, mert itt csúnya idő van... <_<


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 11)

A VILÁG végén...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 11)

A VILÁG végén...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 11)

ott ahol a KURTA FARKU kismalac tur?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 11)

ott ahol a KURTA FARKU kismalac tur?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 11)

Egyszer a párom összevonta a kurta farkú kismalacot és így lett belőle falac :wacko: 

Hány PASInak okoz ez problémát?! h34r:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 11)

Egyszer a párom összevonta a kurta farkú kismalacot és így lett belőle falac :wacko: 

Hány PASInak okoz ez problémát?! h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Minden pasi azt hiszi hogy o az UR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Minden pasi azt hiszi hogy o az UR


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

A minap jött egy hivatalos levél, a megszólítás ez volt:

... ÚRHÖLGY...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

A minap jött egy hivatalos levél, a megszólítás ez volt:

... ÚRHÖLGY...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Hat ezt szeretem :rohog :rohog Az ikyen ILLEDELMES embert meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Hat ezt szeretem :rohog :rohog Az ikyen ILLEDELMES embert meno meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

JÓLNEVELT, mint az anyám leányai (ez volt anyám egyik kollégájának a megjegyzése, amire a válasz: igen, csak otthon toporzékolnak)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

JÓLNEVELT, mint az anyám leányai (ez volt anyám egyik kollégájának a megjegyzése, amire a válasz: igen, csak otthon toporzékolnak)


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ha illedelmed, akkor TAPINTATOS is...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ha illedelmed, akkor TAPINTATOS is...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Ez mind csak arra mutat hogy JOLNEVELT szemely


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Ez mind csak arra mutat hogy JOLNEVELT szemely


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

ISMÉTLÉS, a tudás anyja


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

ISMÉTLÉS, a tudás anyja


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

RUTIN


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

RUTIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

megszokas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

megszokas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Hazassag


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Hazassag


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Az kényelmes, csak ne legyen UNALMAS!

Ez a megszokásra szól... csak lemaradtam, mint a borravaló.


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Az kényelmes, csak ne legyen UNALMAS!

Ez a megszokásra szól... csak lemaradtam, mint a borravaló.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

program


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

program


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Házasság - INTÉZMÉNY


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Házasság - INTÉZMÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

GyogyPEDAGOGIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

GyogyPEDAGOGIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Szelemi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Szelemi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

A szellem NAPvilaga


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

A szellem NAPvilaga


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

PEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

PEK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

POGACSAT?????????? meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

POGACSAT?????????? meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

TÖPÖRTYŰS??


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

TÖPÖRTYŰS??


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

DISZÓTOR


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

DISZÓTOR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

a disznótor, nem ERŐSZAK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

a disznótor, nem ERŐSZAK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

jó ám a sült MALAC is...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

jó ám a sült MALAC is...


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

CITROMKARIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

CITROMKARIKA


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

...és máris SAVANYÚ POFÁT vághatunk! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

...és máris SAVANYÚ POFÁT vághatunk! :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

HAMISMOSOLY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

HAMISMOSOLY


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

KENYSZER


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

KENYSZER


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

...LESZÁLLÁS


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

...LESZÁLLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

REPCSI(jo lenne egyszer rajta lenni)


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

REPCSI(jo lenne egyszer rajta lenni)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

LEGVEDELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

LEGVEDELEM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

AUTÓtulajdonos szeretnék lenni...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

AUTÓtulajdonos szeretnék lenni...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Mondjuk egy sportos CABRIO?


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Mondjuk egy sportos CABRIO?


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

a lanyom is ilyen autot szeretne PIROSat


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

a lanyom is ilyen autot szeretne PIROSat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

megfelel egy ZÖLD is


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

megfelel egy ZÖLD is


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ízlése az van neki!

KATICABOGÁR


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ízlése az van neki!

KATICABOGÁR


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Temészetesen a katicabogár az piros, ami zöld, az a GYEP. Az a szép zölgy gyep! (Mint az Égig érő fű című filmben)


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Temészetesen a katicabogár az piros, ami zöld, az a GYEP. Az a szép zölgy gyep! (Mint az Égig érő fű című filmben)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

szentJÁNOSbogár


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 12)

szentJÁNOSbogár


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ebi mi mindig egyszerre írunk! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Április 12)

Ebi mi mindig egyszerre írunk! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

GYORSASAG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

GYORSASAG


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

SZAGULDAS...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

SZAGULDAS...


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

ADRENALIN


----------



## rena (2005 Április 12)

ADRENALIN


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

69 pironkodo


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

69 pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

mert mindeeeeg az a MOCSKOS sexxxx


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

mert mindeeeeg az a MOCSKOS sexxxx


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Hipo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Hipo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

VIZILO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

VIZILO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Ne SZEMELYESKEDJ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

Ne SZEMELYESKEDJ :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

HUGO


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 12)

HUGO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Akinek nem INGe ne vegye magara futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

Akinek nem INGe ne vegye magara futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

NYAKkendo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 12)

NYAKkendo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

van aki nyakas, van aki GERINCes


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

van aki nyakas, van aki GERINCes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

B) Szerintem mindkettonek van ELONYe


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 12)

B) Szerintem mindkettonek van ELONYe


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

elony a FOGADONAL... szerva itt... ect.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 12)

elony a FOGADONAL... szerva itt... ect.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

FOGADÓSNÉ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

FOGADÓSNÉ


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

MADAME


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

MADAME


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 13)

Giry


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 13)

Giry


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Ammegmi?


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Ammegmi?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Talan az TITOK :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Talan az TITOK :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

a NYITJAT vajon meg tudjuk-e???


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

a NYITJAT vajon meg tudjuk-e???


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

tolvaj előtt nincsen ZÁR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

tolvaj előtt nincsen ZÁR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Hat eppen ezer van ket KUTYAm :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Hat eppen ezer van ket KUTYAm :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

cica


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

cica


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

lassan tele van a környék KÓBOR macskával


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

lassan tele van a környék KÓBOR macskával


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

OMEGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

OMEGA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Apr 13 2005, 06:25 AM
> *lassan tele van a környék KÓBOR macskával
> [post=181633]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szegenyek en nagyon SAJNALOM oket


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Apr 13 2005, 06:25 AM
> *lassan tele van a környék KÓBOR macskával
> [post=181633]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szegenyek en nagyon SAJNALOM oket


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Sajnálni én is sajnálom, de BEFOGADni nem lehet mindegyiket! Meghát ehhez a kutyánknak is lenne néhány szava! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Sajnálni én is sajnálom, de BEFOGADni nem lehet mindegyiket! Meghát ehhez a kutyánknak is lenne néhány szava! :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Tudom hogy igazad van de en azert megis sajnalok minden hazi ALATot amelyknek nincs otthona


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Tudom hogy igazad van de en azert megis sajnalok minden hazi ALATot amelyknek nincs otthona


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

IGAvonó


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

IGAvonó


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

KOTOTTSEG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

KOTOTTSEG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

de nem KÖTELEZETTSÉG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

de nem KÖTELEZETTSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

HAZASSAG :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Április 13)

HAZASSAG :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

házasságnak nem jó csak az ELEJE futyul futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

házasságnak nem jó csak az ELEJE futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Bocs de nem ertek veled egyet , itt keton all a VASAR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

Bocs de nem ertek veled egyet , itt keton all a VASAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

(bocs', de valami nótának az egyik verssora)

Anna napi KIRAKÓvásár


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

(bocs', de valami nótának az egyik verssora)

Anna napi KIRAKÓvásár


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

PUZZLE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

PUZZLE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

FESTMENY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 13)

FESTMENY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

IKON


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

IKON


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Apr 13 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Tudom hogy igazad van de en azert megis sajnalok minden hazi ALATot amelyknek nincs otthona
> [post=181651]Quoted post[/post]​*



...néha azt is sajnálom, amelyiknek van!  

festmény = TÁRLAT


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Apr 13 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Tudom hogy igazad van de en azert megis sajnalok minden hazi ALATot amelyknek nincs otthona
> [post=181651]Quoted post[/post]​*



...néha azt is sajnálom, amelyiknek van!  

festmény = TÁRLAT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

MŰTEREM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

MŰTEREM


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Ahol pucér MODELLeket festenek?


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

Ahol pucér MODELLeket festenek?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

vagy AKTokat mázolnak...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

vagy AKTokat mázolnak...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 13)

Van, akinek nagy BÁTORSÁG kell ahhoz, hogy aktot álljon...


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 13)

Van, akinek nagy BÁTORSÁG kell ahhoz, hogy aktot álljon...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

...vagy VAKMERŐség.

Mert ugye az sem mindegy, hogy teste is van-e hozzá...


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

...vagy VAKMERŐség.

Mert ugye az sem mindegy, hogy teste is van-e hozzá...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

Hát a festőket ilyenkor nem a SZÉPSÉG érdekli hanem a forma.....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

Hát a festőket ilyenkor nem a SZÉPSÉG érdekli hanem a forma.....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

vakBUZGÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

vakBUZGÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

buzgóMÓCSING


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

buzgóMÓCSING


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Apr 13 2005, 05:24 AM
> *Ammegmi?
> [post=181585]Quoted post[/post]​*



Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Apr 13 2005, 05:24 AM
> *Ammegmi?
> [post=181585]Quoted post[/post]​*



Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by Ainariel_@Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM
> *Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából
> *


CSILLAR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by Ainariel_@Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM
> *Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából
> *


CSILLAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

GYERTYAFÉNY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 13)

GYERTYAFÉNY


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by Ainariel+Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ainariel @ Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@Apr 13 2005, 05:24 AM
> *Ammegmi?
> [post=181585]Quoted post[/post]​*



Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából 
[post=181715]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Most már ezt is tudom. De jó lenne megnézni!

PISLÁKOL


----------



## cini (2005 Április 13)

> _Originally posted by Ainariel+Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ainariel @ Apr 13 2005, 07:55 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@Apr 13 2005, 05:24 AM
> *Ammegmi?
> [post=181585]Quoted post[/post]​*



Madame Giry az Operaház fantomjából 
[post=181715]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Most már ezt is tudom. De jó lenne megnézni!

PISLÁKOL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 13)

ALADIN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 13)

ALADIN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

OMNIA kávé


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 13)

OMNIA kávé


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

...vincit AMOR ... hurra!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

...vincit AMOR ... hurra!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Nyilas h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Nyilas h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

a kis PUFI Cupidora


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

a kis PUFI Cupidora


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 13)

VILMOS :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 13)

VILMOS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Korte


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Korte


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

az nem korte, hanem IZZO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

az nem korte, hanem IZZO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Tungsram


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Tungsram


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

KULSO-Vaci ut <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

KULSO-Vaci ut <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Ujpest <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Ujpest <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

DOZSA ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

DOZSA ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Rendorok :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Rendorok :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

hat igen <_< a lila-feher soha nem volt baratja a KEK-fehernek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

hat igen <_< a lila-feher soha nem volt baratja a KEK-fehernek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Liba :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Liba :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

bizalmaskodunk-bizalmaskodunk  
az ZOLD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

bizalmaskodunk-bizalmaskodunk  
az ZOLD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Fradi? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Fradi? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

KOLBASZ cool


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 13)

KOLBASZ cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

3.20-as? MUSTARral


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

3.20-as? MUSTARral


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

yessss... a hetesnel, TALPON-allva kiraly


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

yessss... a hetesnel, TALPON-allva kiraly


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

A kisero KISUSTIvel :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

A kisero KISUSTIvel :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

nekem inkabb a sor fekszik, UVEGBOL meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

nekem inkabb a sor fekszik, UVEGBOL meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Apr 13 2005, 06:10 PM
> *nekem inkabb a sor fekszik, UVEGBOL meno
> [post=181909]Quoted post[/post]​*





IZGATOTT lettem pironkodo :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Apr 13 2005, 06:10 PM
> *nekem inkabb a sor fekszik, UVEGBOL meno
> [post=181909]Quoted post[/post]​*





IZGATOTT lettem pironkodo :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

csak be ne PISILJ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

csak be ne PISILJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Pelus :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Pelus :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

BILI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

BILI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Kacsa


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Kacsa


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

uszik, fekete toban, anyjahoz keszul LENGYELORSZAGBA... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

uszik, fekete toban, anyjahoz keszul LENGYELORSZAGBA... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Lengyel MAGYAR baratsag :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Lengyel MAGYAR baratsag :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

Pevex... emlexel? DOLLARbolt


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

Pevex... emlexel? DOLLARbolt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Tuzex, az a cseheknel volt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Tuzex, az a cseheknel volt


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

TOLDI Miklos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

TOLDI Miklos


----------



## rena (2005 Április 14)

IRODALOM


----------



## rena (2005 Április 14)

IRODALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

MUNKAHELY ^_^


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

MUNKAHELY ^_^


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

ZÁRDA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

ZÁRDA


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

muzsika hangja


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

muzsika hangja


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

GRAMOFON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

GRAMOFON


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

recseg


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

recseg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

FA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

FA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

LOMB


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

LOMB


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

szobor


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

szobor


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

PARK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

PARK


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

virág


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 14)

virág


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

BIBE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

BIBE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

MARGARÉTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

MARGARÉTA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

kékNEFELEJCS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

kékNEFELEJCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

NÉPDAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

NÉPDAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

NÓTAFA (néhai nagymamám)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

NÓTAFA (néhai nagymamám)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

ÚTTÖRŐK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

ÚTTÖRŐK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

kőtörők, favágok, BÁNYÁSZOK voltak a hajdani sófalvi emberek


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

kőtörők, favágok, BÁNYÁSZOK voltak a hajdani sófalvi emberek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

SZÉN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

SZÉN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

PARÁZS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 14)

PARÁZS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

SZALONNAsutes


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

SZALONNAsutes


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Április 14)

Kaja


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Április 14)

Kaja


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

FOGYÓKÚRA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 14)

FOGYÓKÚRA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

fogyjon a HOLD, az mar ugyis megszokta


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 14)

fogyjon a HOLD, az mar ugyis megszokta


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

NAPOCSKA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

NAPOCSKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

MELEG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

MELEG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

KELLEMES


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

KELLEMES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

Es ........HASZNOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

Es ........HASZNOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

HASZONTALAN


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

HASZONTALAN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

GYEREK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

GYEREK


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

ÖRÖM


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

ÖRÖM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

De rendessen felnevelni eleg nagy MUNKA, de megeri meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

De rendessen felnevelni eleg nagy MUNKA, de megeri meno meno


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

meg a munka elejen tartok,minden bizonnyal meg lesz a GYUMOLCSE


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

meg a munka elejen tartok,minden bizonnyal meg lesz a GYUMOLCSE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

A gyumolcs is csak akkor jo ha ERETT futyul meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

A gyumolcs is csak akkor jo ha ERETT futyul meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 15)

mi ÉRETTSÉGIre készülünk...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 15)

mi ÉRETTSÉGIre készülünk...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 15)

NEMI? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 15)

NEMI? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

Nem hiszem Csocsi inkabb SZELLEMi re :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 15)

Nem hiszem Csocsi inkabb SZELLEMi re :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 15)

nem, ISKOLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 15)

nem, ISKOLA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

OVI


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

OVI


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 15)

BÖLCSÖDE


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 15)

BÖLCSÖDE


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

PELUS


----------



## rena (2005 Április 15)

PELUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 15)

es a fejlodes vonala >> BILI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 15)

es a fejlodes vonala >> BILI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

FULE_MULE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

FULE_MULE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

BARATfule


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

BARATfule


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

...KOLOSTOR...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

...KOLOSTOR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

GYONAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

GYONAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

...BŰN...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

...BŰN...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

BAK ....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

BAK ....


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 16)

KOS


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 16)

KOS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

..SZARV... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

..SZARV... :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 16)

Szarvas


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Április 16)

Szarvas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

REGE a csodaszarvasrol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

REGE a csodaszarvasrol


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

Száll a MADÁR, ágrul ágra, Száll az ének, szájrul
szájra; Fű kizöldül ó sirhanton, Bajtnok ébred hősi lanton. ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 16)

Száll a MADÁR, ágrul ágra, Száll az ének, szájrul
szájra; Fű kizöldül ó sirhanton, Bajtnok ébred hősi lanton. ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

7 MAGZATJA szep Enehnek... (asszem)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 16)

7 MAGZATJA szep Enehnek... (asszem)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

REMALOM :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

REMALOM :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

ELEKTROMOS MUVEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

ELEKTROMOS MUVEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

FENY az ejszakaban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

FENY az ejszakaban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Aha  Kurva


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Aha  Kurva


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Alvas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Alvas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Kave


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Kave


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Csak is CUKOR nelkul meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Csak is CUKOR nelkul meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

ugy KESERU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

ugy KESERU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Hat neha az ELET-re hasonlit <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Hat neha az ELET-re hasonlit <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

az RONGYOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

az RONGYOS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Be kell FOLT-ozni <_< <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Be kell FOLT-ozni <_< <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Fiolt BENZIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Fiolt BENZIN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Manapsag eleg DRAGA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Manapsag eleg DRAGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

SALEn kell vasarolni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

SALEn kell vasarolni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Har az mostanaban nem letezik :angry: :angry: Me kell tanulni BICIGLIvel jarni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 16)

Har az mostanaban nem letezik :angry: :angry: Me kell tanulni BICIGLIvel jarni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

...aki PEDALozni tud, annak tuti konnyebb


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

...aki PEDALozni tud, annak tuti konnyebb


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

En szeretem a pedalt kulonossen ha az a AUTOhoz tartozik meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

En szeretem a pedalt kulonossen ha az a AUTOhoz tartozik meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

[Te kis Fittipaldi  ] FORMA I.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

[Te kis Fittipaldi  ] FORMA I.


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

:rohog :rohog VERSENY futyul futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

:rohog :rohog VERSENY futyul futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

LO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

LO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

Azt mondjak amig losz.....r van addig VEREB is van pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

Azt mondjak amig losz.....r van addig VEREB is van pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

a Kiskabos mar meghalt...
GYUFAfej


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

a Kiskabos mar meghalt...
GYUFAfej


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

SKATULA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 17)

SKATULA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

TISZTA (mintha skatulyabol huztak volna elo)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 17)

TISZTA (mintha skatulyabol huztak volna elo)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 17)

...SZOBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 17)

...SZOBA


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 17)

HŔLŇ


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 17)

HŔLŇ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

ZSÁK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

ZSÁK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 18)

...FOLT... :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 18)

...FOLT... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

MOSÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

MOSÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

VASALAS


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

VASALAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

DESZKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

DESZKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

SZALKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

SZALKA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

ORVOS


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

ORVOS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Az nem kell egy TU eleg, es olcsobb is :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Az nem kell egy TU eleg, es olcsobb is :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

de a nagyon -nagy szalkara gondoltam :rohog INEKCIO


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

de a nagyon -nagy szalkara gondoltam :rohog INEKCIO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Hu ha akkor az akinek ez kell az mar nagyon beteg es KORHAZba van


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Hu ha akkor az akinek ez kell az mar nagyon beteg es KORHAZba van


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

NOVER


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

NOVER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Feher EGYENRUHA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

Feher EGYENRUHA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 18)

vagy KENYSZERzubbony


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 18)

vagy KENYSZERzubbony


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

VALASZTHATO??????


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

VALASZTHATO??????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

SZAVAZÁSra kell bocsátani


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

SZAVAZÁSra kell bocsátani


----------



## cini (2005 Április 18)

És ha csak egy közül lehet VÁLASZTANI...? (Mint nálunk az igazgatót. Nem volt több pályázó, csak a régi...)


----------



## cini (2005 Április 18)

És ha csak egy közül lehet VÁLASZTANI...? (Mint nálunk az igazgatót. Nem volt több pályázó, csak a régi...)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

A valasztas akkor jo ha lehet VALOGATNI tobb kozul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 18)

A valasztas akkor jo ha lehet VALOGATNI tobb kozul


----------



## cini (2005 Április 18)

HAMUPIPŐKE


----------



## cini (2005 Április 18)

HAMUPIPŐKE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

HAMUPOPOCSKA  (Markos-Nadas)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

HAMUPOPOCSKA  (Markos-Nadas)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

BEFALAZNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

BEFALAZNI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

"fél véka ARANY és fél véka ezüst"


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

"fél véka ARANY és fél véka ezüst"


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

HEGEDŰS D. GÉZA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 18)

HEGEDŰS D. GÉZA :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

Te is VELE lattad?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

Te is VELE lattad?


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

NELKULE


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

NELKULE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

EGYEDUL (nem megy)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 18)

EGYEDUL (nem megy)


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

MASSAL


----------



## rena (2005 Április 18)

MASSAL


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 19)

Az akkor már KETTÖ


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 19)

Az akkor már KETTÖ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Ketton mulik a VASAR cool


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Ketton mulik a VASAR cool


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

BOXing day


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

BOXing day


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

SPORT amikor legalis verekedni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

SPORT amikor legalis verekedni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

meg BETORNI egymas orrat <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

meg BETORNI egymas orrat <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

TOLVAJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

TOLVAJ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

CSOKot lopni nem bun


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

CSOKot lopni nem bun


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

HABcsókot a közértből igen... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

HABcsókot a közértből igen... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

HABARCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

HABARCS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

vakolat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

vakolat


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

... köPUDER


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

... köPUDER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

suket DUMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

suket DUMA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

az az orosz PARLAMENT (legalabbis a volt...)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

az az orosz PARLAMENT (legalabbis a volt...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Ali Baba es a 40 RABLO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Ali Baba es a 40 RABLO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

LO....HERE....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

LO....HERE....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

TAKARMANY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

TAKARMANY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

REPA futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

REPA futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

ÉHES vagyok!!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

ÉHES vagyok!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Korgo GYOMOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Korgo GYOMOR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

JOSKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

JOSKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

VARNYU


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

VARNYU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

HANGzavar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

HANGzavar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

vagy: HAGY-MA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

vagy: HAGY-MA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

SNIDLING


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

SNIDLING


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

KöRöZöTT.... yammmmi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 19)

KöRöZöTT.... yammmmi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 19)

RAB


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 19)

RAB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Rab RABI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Rab RABI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 19)

Jókai MÓR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 19)

Jókai MÓR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Hogy is van ez more or less illetve tobb vahu KEVESEBB :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Hogy is van ez more or less illetve tobb vahu KEVESEBB :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

FOGYOKURA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

FOGYOKURA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

EHEZES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

EHEZES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

AFRIKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

AFRIKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Nagyo SZOMORU kulonossen manapsag, hogy emberek ehezzenek :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 19)

Nagyo SZOMORU kulonossen manapsag, hogy emberek ehezzenek :angry: :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

FUZFA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 19)

FUZFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

BALATON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 19)

BALATON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

pocsolya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

pocsolya


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 20)

ISZAP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 20)

ISZAP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 20)

GYOGYKEZELES meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 20)

GYOGYKEZELES meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 20)

ZARTOSZTALY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 20)

ZARTOSZTALY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

HARShegy


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

HARShegy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 20)

HERBATEA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 20)

HERBATEA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 20)

HERPESZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 20)

HERPESZ


----------



## rena (2005 Április 20)

ZOVIRAX


----------



## rena (2005 Április 20)

ZOVIRAX


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 20)

Vírusra nincs is igazi MEGOLDÁS :blink:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 20)

Vírusra nincs is igazi MEGOLDÁS :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 21)

...FELADAT... :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 21)

...FELADAT... :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Április 21)

ISKOLA


----------



## rena (2005 Április 21)

ISKOLA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 21)

PAD


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 21)

PAD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

MARGITSZIGET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

MARGITSZIGET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 21)

USZODA meno meno


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 21)

USZODA meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

a HULLAM!! kiraly


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

a HULLAM!! kiraly


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

a MUNKA temetese meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

a MUNKA temetese meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

VILAGVEGE-re is? yesss...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 21)

VILAGVEGE-re is? yesss...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

NOSTRADAMUS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

NOSTRADAMUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 21)

VÉGíTÉLET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 21)

VÉGíTÉLET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

felTAMADAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

felTAMADAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

ELŐRE!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

ELŐRE!!!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 21)

irány....NYÍL...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 21)

irány....NYÍL...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

SUHAN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

SUHAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

oson


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

oson


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

SOSON...uff!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 21)

SOSON...uff!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

indian


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

indian


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...BÉKEPIPA... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...BÉKEPIPA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

fust


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

fust


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...JEL...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...JEL...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

morse


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

morse


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...TÁVíró... :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 22)

...TÁVíró... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

Vezetek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

Vezetek


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 22)

HÓHÉR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 22)

HÓHÉR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 22)

GILOTIN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 22)

GILOTIN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 22)

BÁRD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 22)

BÁRD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

fejetlenseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

fejetlenseg


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 22)

jo tema   
ANNA (Boleyn)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 22)

jo tema   
ANNA (Boleyn)


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 22)

KARENINA


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 22)

KARENINA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 22)

OROSZLÁN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 22)

OROSZLÁN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

Resz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

Resz


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 22)

...EG...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 22)

...EG...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

PIA ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

PIA ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 23)

...Zadora...  ÉNEKESNŐ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 23)

...Zadora...  ÉNEKESNŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

es az ESO.... <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

es az ESO.... <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 23)

meno 

...CSEPP...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 23)

meno 

...CSEPP...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

a TENGERben


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 23)

a TENGERben


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

HÁBOROG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

HÁBOROG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

SÜLT GALAMB


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

SÜLT GALAMB


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

KORSZAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

KORSZAK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Katonai EGYSEG? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Katonai EGYSEG? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

eroFITOGTATAS :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

eroFITOGTATAS :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Inteligencia


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Inteligencia


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

vagy ahogy az OSZTÁLYFŐNÖKÖM mondta, többet ésszel, mint ész nélkül


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

vagy ahogy az OSZTÁLYFŐNÖKÖM mondta, többet ésszel, mint ész nélkül


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

bizonitvany


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

bizonitvany


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 24)

ELEG-seges


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 24)

Lehetne KITUNO is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Kituno a LANGOS is


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 24)

En GULYASleves melle szoktam adni.............fincsi meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

MARHApasztor?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 24)

En mindeg azt hittem hogy BIRKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

birka PORKOLT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 24)

Te biztos EHES vagy :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Aha,  Meg nem REGGELIZTEM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 24)

En sem talan azert KOROG a gyonrom :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

Az nem jo, KOVETELODZIK a pocid


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

RABLÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 24)

ROZSA Sándor


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 24)

BOKOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

csipke


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 24)

FŰGGÖNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

szinhaz


----------



## rena (2005 Április 24)

az ELET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 25)

KORHINTA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 25)

Vidam PARK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

HALASTÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

KAVICSbanya


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

HOMOKrakás


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 25)

TENGER part


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

dune


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

SIVATAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

Gobi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

MONGOL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

Nomad


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

KÓBORszekér


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

karavan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

FÜSTÖLT SAJT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

SZALONNA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

egerke


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

KERTI SÜTÉS....


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 25)

szúnyog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

VÍZPART


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 25)

TENGERpart


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Április 25)

só


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

SÓVIDÉK = szülőföld


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 25)

"...a fiuk a BANYAban dolgoznak..." :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

banya? vasorrú BÁBA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 25)

SUTOLAPAT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

KEMENCE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 25)

kisBENCE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

KISGYEREK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 25)

...mulnak a GYERMEKEVEK...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

ISKOLA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

SZÍNESCERUZA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

RajzORA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

ÓRÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 25)

MESTER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

CIPÉSZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

SZABÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

KOSZTÜM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 25)

na nemááá... :wacko: inkább FARMER...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

mellé pedig POLÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

Nekem sem a kedvencem....farmer = TRAPPER


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 25)

...'80-as ÉVEK... futyul cool


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

NOSZTALGIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 25)

CSIPKETERÍTŐ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 25)

...ha jól emlékszem vasalás előtt mindig KEMÉNYÍTŐzték vagy mi... :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Április 25)

KRUMPLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 25)

ÓRA


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 25)

ROLEX ?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Április 25)

statusz szimbol


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 26)

CIMBALOM


----------



## Boszi (2005 Április 26)

huh??? hogy hoztad ki a cimbalmot a statusz szimbolumbol? Milyen fajta eszjarasa van kelmednek? 

NEPDAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 26)

Csak ejtsd ki a két szót (szimbol és cimbal...)  

BOROZÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

TERMESZET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

ZÖLD


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

Ez a szin NYUGTATO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

Nekem egy HINTASZÉK pokróccal lenne most megnyugtató - náthás vagyok és dolgozom....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

Sokszor bizony jobb nint a GYOGYSZER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Gyar


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

Elegge BUDOS volt amikor azt mondtak hogy szelloztet :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

KERTI BUDI az aztán tud büdös lenni!!!!! :rohog :rohog (most aztán adtam feladatot hogy ne az első gondolat hanem a második legyen leírva erre amit írtam...)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

Hat az nalunk megvan kulonossen ha nem szedem ossze amit a KUTYAK odaraknak :rohog :rohog ( vagy nem erre gondoltal  :rohog )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

Dehogynem!  MACSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

ZSAKba macsek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 26)

HALO-zsak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Halaszok


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

TISZA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

virag


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

QUEEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

ZENEkar


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

POP


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 26)

J. LOP-EZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Jo ALAKja van


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Apr 26 2005, 06:30 AM
> *Jo ALAKja van
> [post=190478]Quoted post[/post]​*


de az minden;bar sokak szerint nagy a POPO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

En ugy hallottam hogy nem szabad ULNI rajta sokat <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 26)

nekem nem tetszik... ennel JOBB "alakot" otthon barmikor lathat az ember az utcan...
szvsz nincs melle, igy dereka sem, es csipoje sem.. csak a domboru feneke, es töpszli...
Cime:Jennifer Lopez c/o BWR
9100 Wilshire Blvd., 6th Fl. W.
Beverly Hills, CA 90212 :evil


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

Azert kritizalni mi nok eleg jol tudunk!! :rohog REMEK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 26)

Ez nalunk TEHETSEG cool cool


----------



## rena (2005 Április 26)

VELESZULETETT :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 26)

Fejlődési RENDELLENESSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

BETEGSÉG


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 26)

Az EGÉSZ-ség hiánya


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

KEREK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

gombolyu


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

GOMBÓC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 26)

SZILVÁS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Április 26)

hazipalinka


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 26)

KERÍTÉSSZAGGATÓ


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Április 26)

HURRIKÁN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

FLORIDA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 26)

SZUNYOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

h34r: VERadas


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Április 26)

*piros*


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 26)

TILOS


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 26)

Az az ALMA volt. Čvának mégis volt mersze leszedni.... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 27)

HÓFEHÉRKE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 27)

Ja meg az a sok TORPE :evil :evil :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 27)

Kis EMBER nagy bottal jar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 27)

csampas


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

KE'RGES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

TORZS.... igy OOO-val es nem ö-vel...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

a torzs? Dora?... szoval a torzs az aratas utan visszamarad gabona rovid szara a GYOKERzettel... azon azutan pocsek volt gyalogolni a marokszedo noknek, akik (szegenyeknek) valszeg repedt volt a sarkuk is... (a marokszedo nok voltak azok, akik az aratoember utan mentek es marokba szedtek a learatott gabonat, es ke've'be kotottek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

szivesen Dora, paraszt/videki dolgokban csak fordulj hozzam bizalommal


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

minden jo, ha a VEGE jo...


----------



## Zoč (2005 Április 27)

MINDEN_nek vege


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 27)

ÖRÖKKÉVALÓSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

LE'LEKvandorlas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 27)

Lelketlenseg


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 27)

GONOSZsag


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

...vagy csak O"SZINTE?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 27)

En mindeg ugy vagyok hogy jobb TAPINTATOSnak lenni futyul futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

hol a HATA'R a tapintat es a sumakolas kozott?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 27)

SOROMPÓ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 27)

BERLETEKET, menetjegyeket kerem!... (ja, hogy az a BKV?  )


----------



## lyvian (2005 Április 27)

...SZINHÁZ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 27)

VILÁG


----------



## cini (2005 Április 27)

...DESZKÁK...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 27)

SUFNI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 27)

FUSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 27)

MASZEK


----------



## rena (2005 Április 27)

APEH


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 27)

ADOSSAG


----------



## rena (2005 Április 27)

PENZ


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Április 27)

A LEGKEVESEBB...


----------



## rena (2005 Április 28)

de EHENHALNI sok!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Szomalia


----------



## jullan (2005 Április 28)

KATASZTROFA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 28)

AKASZTOFA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 28)

HAZTETO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Április 28)

KÉMÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 28)

TUZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Április 28)

csak EGY maradhat...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Április 28)

s az egyen EGYENRUHA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Április 29)

HIVŐ :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 3)

SZERETŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 3)

KEDVES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

LEVÉLÍRÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 3)

EMIL az uj level


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

Emil a DETEKTÍV.... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 3)

meg a repulo OSZTALY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

BANKETT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 3)

VILLAMOS  (bankettunk utan villamoson vittem haza hot reszeg baratomat, aki vegigokadta az egesz utat az Astoriatol ujpestig )


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 3)

SŔRGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

LÁZ


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 3)

TüDÖGYULLADŔS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

MELLKAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 3)

...SZÍV...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 3)

BILLENTYU csere


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 3)

ZONGORA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 3)

...VERSENY... <_<


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 3)

Gyozelem


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 3)

NEM FONTOS


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 4)

*Kompromisszum *


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 4)

Uzlet?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

sarki FŰSZERES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 4)

spice LANYOK?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

VOLTAK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 4)

220 V :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

egy kicsit SOK(K)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

RAZos ugy


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

ráz, dva, tri... OROSZÓRA alszom


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 4)

ne kerdezd miert de: PERONOSZPORA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 4)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 4)

LUGAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

Rozsa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 4)

OSZTER SÁNDOR :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

nincsen oszter TOVIS nelkul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

tovis KOSZORU


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 4)

Virag


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

CSOKOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

ANYAK NAPJA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 4)

VASÁRNAPI EBÉD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

FAGYI  cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 4)

ÉDESSZÁJÚ!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

HAMM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 4)

Csak ne legyen ZSIROS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

zsiros KENYER hagymaval


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 4)

Akenyer akkor finom ha friss es ROPOGOS   ( a sarka az enyem futyul )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

SERCLI


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 4)

Fagyiskám,
Lehetne magyarul? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

KENYERSARKA

Igy jobb?


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 4)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!! :meghajolo 

De akkor ne a kenyér sarka legyen hanem a KIFLI csücske...

( azt is szeretem....)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 4)

kifli ... kurvli?

na jo, akkor legyen FRISS !!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

frissen... FIATALosan!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Legyen szoke


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

mar megint csak a kulso <_< hol maradnak a belso ERTEKek!?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Az OTP-ben


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

SZTK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

TARSADALOM biztositas


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 5)

*romlás*


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

szalicil


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

ASZPIRIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Meregkeverok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Gigi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

VIZilabdas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

ISZONY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

megspekelve TE'Riszonnyal...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

HITCHCOCK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

sikoly


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

pofa a HIDON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

hid AVATAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

FERFIva avatas !


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

ERŐS VÁLL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

KEMÉNY HÁT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

IZMOS FENÉK :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

LAPOS HAS?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

Igen!!! Nem szeretem a HÚSOS férfiakat!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

Jaj de KOVETELOek vagytok :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

De szerencsére nem az ADÓHIVATAL nyújtotta be ezt a követelést!!!! :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

Milyen ferevezeto nev mert az adohivatal sosem ad semmit az mindeg elvarja hogy KAPjon es sokat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

... és lehetőleg minél kevesebbet ADjon vissza  (nekem a 2001-es adóbevallásomra még nem voltak hajlandók visszaadni kb 20 dollárt)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

De vajon ha te TARTOZnal akkor is ilyen hosszura nyulna a dolog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

... a 2003-ra visszájárót addig nem FIZETték ki, míg meg nem adtam a tartozást.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

SZÁMLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

banki KIVONAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

ELISMERVENY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

BEISMERÉS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 5)

GYONAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

ÁLDOZÓCSÜTÖRTÖK van ma


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 5 2005, 05:09 AM
> *ÁLDOZÓCSÜTÖRTÖK van ma
> [post=192387]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az micsoda és mikor van?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

ELSŐáldozó


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+May 5 2005, 01:16 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ May 5 2005, 01:16 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-eb32_@May 5 2005, 05:09 AM
> *ÁLDOZÓCSÜTÖRTÖK van ma
> [post=192387]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az micsoda és mikor van?
[post=192388]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Jézus mennybemenetelének napját nevezik így is, 40 nappal húsvét után van, vagyis éppen ma.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 5 2005, 01:17 PM
> *ELSŐáldozó
> [post=192389]Quoted post[/post]​*



ELSŐS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

> _Originally posted by eb32+May 5 2005, 05:31 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(eb32 @ May 5 2005, 05:31 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jézus mennybemenetelének napját nevezik így is, 40 nappal húsvét után van, vagyis éppen ma.
[post=192391]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
pironkodo Micsoda egy sutykó vagyok én hogy nem tudtam!!! Köszi.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

elsős = KISDOBOS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

nálunk ők voltak a HAZA SÓLYMAi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Vedett ALLAT


----------



## rena (2005 Május 5)

VEREB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

...is MADAR


----------



## rena (2005 Május 5)

REPUBLIC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

VADÁSZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

FARKAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Piroska


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

egy kisKOSÁR eledel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Pogacsa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

KRUMPLIS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

TÖPÖRTYŰS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Sajtos :angry:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

KÖMÉNYMAGOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Gujas LEVES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

krumpliPAPRIKÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

Imádom a CSÍPŐS kaját!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

van, aki a női CSÍPŐre esküszik...


----------



## cini (2005 Május 5)

Az enyémre esküdhettek! FOGYÓKÚRA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

Juli a PÉLDAKÉP


----------



## cini (2005 Május 5)

...ELÉRHETETLEN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

de KIVITELEZHETŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

VÁLLALKOZÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

vállTÖMÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

LIBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

pehely


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

PÁRNA


----------



## cini (2005 Május 5)

pihe-PUHA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

ÁGY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 5)

ÁGYÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

VÁGYÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

SÓVÁRGÁS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 5)

TURO RUDI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 5)

Fiú egy szál TÖRÖLKÖZŐben (aki nem tudja, volt ilyen reklám pár éve)


----------



## rena (2005 Május 5)

PÖTTYÖS az igazi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

PANNI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

meg a CSI'KOS konyvek


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 5)

ZEBRA


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 5)

Gyalogos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 5)

BASTYA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 5)

ELVTARS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 6)

Csakany


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 6)

LAPAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 6)

KUBIKUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 6)

TALICSKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

BORUL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 6)

PROGRAM felborul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 6)

EMBER tervez, Isten vegez...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 6)

JO"VO"


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...TITOK...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

LAKAT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...BÖRTÖN... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

ZALATNAY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...'TÖLCSÉRt csinálok a kezemből'... futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

BOROSPINCE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...HORDÓ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

SZÓNOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 6)

PAP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

KENETTELJES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 6)

ZSINAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

INKVIZíCIÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

TULKAPAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...Merthogy akkor valakit SÉRELEM ér...ugye? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

ELEMELEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

:wacko: :wacko: ...LOPÓTÖK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

KOSTOLO :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 6)

...disznóvágás...HURKA...  futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

KOLBASZ


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 6)

KERITES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

KERITONO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 6)

CIGÁNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 6)

BARO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 7)

Ezt meglehetett venni PENZert , nagy dolog :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

penz BESZEL


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

kutya UGAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

A FONOK is


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

*Igazságtalan*


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

Torveny


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

Hiányos *igazságszolgáltatás *


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

Borton


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

*Bilincs*


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 7)

LEBILICSELŐ


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

CSODASZÉP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 7)

TERMÉSZET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

LAGY olen


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 7)

RINGAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

bolcso


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 7)

Csak ne legyen KŐ-bol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

VESE ko?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 7)

:rohog Azt hiszem inkabb EPE ko :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

Azepe az KESERU


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 7)

JÄGERMEISTER .... vagy UNICUM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 7)

ELSOSEGELY


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 7)

*Vöröskereszt *


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 7)

FEHČR auto


----------



## rena (2005 Május 7)

"hofeher JAGUAR"


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 8)

AKAROM !!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

NEVELETLEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 8)

ezek utan mar csak meg sem KOSZONOM <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Pimasz


----------



## Efraim (2005 Május 8)

Szemtelen


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 8)

Mint a piaci LÉGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

nem LESZEK


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 8)

To be or not to be... ???

Shakespear


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Muvelodunk?  Galamb vagy nem galamb ez itt a KERDES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

a KOCKA el van vetve... monda Julius Ceasar Shakespeare dramajaban (is)... mikor atkelt a Rubicon-on...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Az olyan mint a PEPITA? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

ja. OP-ART


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Nagyon ELVONT :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

elvonoKURA :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Hazassag :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

TULAJDON?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Jogi ISZONY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

iszonyatosan bekajaltam MAKOS-tesztabol reggeli gyanant


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

OPIUM zabalo


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 8)

VIZIPIPA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

mert az ember csak mindig es mindenhol es mindenert SZIV... mint a torkosborz


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 8)

Rossz napja van Kiskegyednek? :blink:  
Akkor :iszunk 

CIGARETTA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

Sziiivar ... khm...


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 8)

KUBA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

RUM


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Május 8)

:iszunk 
Rumos MEGGY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 8)

csak semmi ALKOHOL! aztan Leni meg duhajkodni fog a csecsmo-osztalyon!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 8)

Etil vagy METIL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 8)

HALÁL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 8)

HÚSBOLT h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 8)

FÉLDISZNÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 8)

ELDŐL az ólban


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 8)

TYÚKól


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

MONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Alom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

HEMZSEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Meh KAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 9)

a kasu-CUKOR, emlekeztek? olyan kis apro fekete-negyzet-lapocskak voltak...kicsi dobozban arultak, amibol szorni lehetett, mint most a Tic-Tac-ot..


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

SÜVEG


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 9)

Süveg meg cukor...én emlékszem a Zi-Zi-re is...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

Most megint van! TV-NÉZÉShez ideális (persze szigorúan csak a hízókúrázóknak..)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Bambulas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 9)

SZORAKOZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

ZENE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Ricsaj


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

GYEREK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

kire UTOTT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

BALTAVAL? :blink:


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 9)

Fa


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

ISKOLA (brrr)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

TELJESíTÉSI KÉNYSZER


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

SZORAKOZAS  (errefele nem azt kerdezi a szulo iskolabol hazaerkezo gyermeketol, hogy "mit tanultatok ma kisfiam?", hanem hogy "jot szorakoztatok?" :blink: )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 9)

Ez komoly???!!! HIHETETLEN  ...De persze nem annyira hiszen a gyerek irányítja a családot arrafelé állítólag....


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 9)

van VALOSAG...?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

ha megmondod, az mi, lehet, hogy lesz VALASZ


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 9)

egy KERDES...??? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 9)

BARKOCHBA h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 9)

SZAKALL


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 10)

AGG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 10)

REMETE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 10)

MAGANY h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Letargia


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 10)

Az asztan TRAGEDIA :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Az EMBERe?


----------



## cini (2005 Május 10)

embertelen DAL (LGT)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

EGYLET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 10)

GITT


----------



## Uma (2005 Május 10)

POTTYANTOS wc :rohog 

Asszem egy kivan nemi magyarazatot, miert ez jutott eszembe a gittrol... :wacko: 
mikor kicsi voltam sokat jartam falura rokonokhoz, es ott egy oreg bacsi mindig azt mondta, hogy megy gittelni..... es ekkor mindig kisetalt az udvarra a pottyantost meglatogatni. :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

TETRIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Kockak


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

RUBIK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Rejtveny


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

FULES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

SZAMAR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

ORDIT :wacko:


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

faj a FULem


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

a Te fuled a mi BARATfulunk?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

barat VAGYOK... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

...tehat, GONDOLKODsz !


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

aha...GONDOLOK rad...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

GONDOLA... hogy miert eppen igy neveztek el?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

akkor megint egy ALOM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

meg sose voltam Velencebe, vajon PISI-szaguk van a csatornaknak, vagy nem?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

<_< azt nem tudom...ott meg en sem voltam... futyul
BILI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

KEK


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

vagy NEM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

HAMLET


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 10)

SZERETNI kell


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 10)

ennyi az EGESZ!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

-segedre  HAPCI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

FESTEKTUSSZENTO HAPCI BENO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

GROTESZK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 10)

TOTEK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

DOBOZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 10)

...KÖLTÖZÉS... :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 10)

CSERE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 11)

Csere bere FOGADOM :rohog


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Május 11)

*bizalom*


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 11)

SZUZESSEG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

kincs, ami NINCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 11)

a Nincs, az nagy UR!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

SUMER h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 11)

sumer... ROKONok, vagy "semmi" sem igaz az egeszbol?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 11)

a rokonsagat nem maga valasztja az ember; a BARATAIT viszont igen!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

HÚSSÜTÉS - az az egyik kedvenc "baráti" tevékenységem...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 11)

...PARÁZS... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

Imádom a TÜZet!!!!!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 11)

...LÁNG...  (én meg az egyenruhás tűzoltókat...  )


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 11 2005, 09:57 AM
> *...LÁNG...  (én meg az egyenruhás tűzoltókat...  )
> [post=193659]Quoted post[/post]​*



BOSZORKANY (k)  ... (... azok pedig vannak !!! :lol: )


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 11)

...MÁGLYA... :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 11 2005, 11:16 AM
> *...MÁGLYA... :blink:
> [post=193705]Quoted post[/post]​*



egy rakas maglya, vagy inkabb MAGLYARAKAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 11)

Azt sajna én nem tudok csinálni  , de anyukám nagyon FINOMan tudja elkészíteni...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 11)

En sen tudom hogy kell kesziteni van valakinek valami jo RECEPTje


----------



## rena (2005 Május 11)

MEGOSZHATNA velunk!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

ATOM h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

BRÜSSZEL


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 07:48 PM
> *BRÜSSZEL
> [post=193778]Quoted post[/post]​*



EU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

Jó nagy SZíVÁS!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Jó nagy SZíVÁS!!!!
> [post=193781]Quoted post[/post]​*




jerry :rohog 

ez biz igaz mert szegenyek kozt szegenynek lenni nem annyira razos, mint gazdagok mellet csoronak lenni :evil 

de akkor folytatva a sort eu ... szivas ... NATO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

HÁBORÚ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 07:56 PM
> * HÁBORÚ
> [post=193783]Quoted post[/post]​*




azert ne komoruljunk el ennyire , legyen a HAIR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

KAMASZKORi "szerelem" - úgy bele voltam esve Bergerbe 12 évesen mint állat...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 08:02 PM
> *KAMASZKORi "szerelem" - úgy bele voltam esve Bergerbe 12 évesen mint állat...
> [post=193788]Quoted post[/post]​*



en is :lol: jerry SZUZESSEG elvesztese


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

az en is csak poen !!!!!!!!!!!!! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 11)

Halál UNALMAS volt!!! <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 01:06 PM
> *Halál UNALMAS volt!!! <_<
> [post=193792]Quoted post[/post]​*


A szuzesseg elvesztese????? :blink: 

DOBBENET


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 11)

MEGLEPETČS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 11 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Halál UNALMAS volt!!! <_<
> [post=193792]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor nagyon belenyultal :rohog en ugy voltam anno, mint csecsemo a topless barban , nem tudtam mihez nyuljak :lol: 
... de legyen azert POLITIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

opsz lemaradtam :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

BORRAVALO


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 11 2005, 08:18 PM
> *BORRAVALO
> [post=193799]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem FIZET ek :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 11)

akkor nem is KAPSZ semmit


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 11 2005, 08:23 PM
> *akkor nem is KAPSZ semmit
> [post=193801]Quoted post[/post]​*



legyen akkor angolosan is CAPS :rohog es mar a billentyuzetem is beizgult :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

TÉVEDÉS - néha benyomom és csak későn veszem észre....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 09:00 AM
> *TÉVEDÉS - néha benyomom és csak későn veszem észre....
> [post=194143]Quoted post[/post]​*



elso HAZASSAGom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

házasság = KÉNYSZERŰSÉG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 09:56 AM
> *házasság = KÉNYSZERŰSÉG
> [post=194165]Quoted post[/post]​*



opsz  
csak nem volt az a Tied ?  de akkor legyen a folytatas HAZIMUNKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 13 2005, 03:19 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 13 2005, 03:19 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@May 13 2005, 09:56 AM
> *házasság = KÉNYSZERŰSÉG
> [post=194165]Quoted post[/post]​*



opsz  
csak nem volt az a Tied ?  de akkor legyen a folytatas HAZIMUNKA 
[post=194171]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Szerencsére 35 évem ellenére, még sosem kerültem ebbe a helyzetbe és mi tagadás nem is vágyom rá...  házimunka = FŐZÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+May 13 2005, 10:32 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ May 13 2005, 10:32 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Szerencsére 35 évem ellenére, még sosem kerültem ebbe a helyzetbe és mi tagadás nem is vágyom rá...  házimunka = FŐZÉS
[post=194175]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
marmint kihagytad a hazassag csodalatos intezmenyet ? :lol: vagy a kenyszert amolyan noi modon kuzdotted le, vagyis engedj neki elobb szabadulsz ? :lol: :lol: 

de nehogy elkanyarodjunk a pocak fele legyen fozes=UDVARLAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 13 2005, 03:38 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 13 2005, 03:38 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


marmint kihagytad a hazassag csodalatos intezmenyet ? :lol: vagy a kenyszert amolyan noi modon kuzdotted le, vagyis engedj neki elobb szabadulsz ? :lol: :lol: 

de nehogy elkanyarodjunk a pocak fele legyen fozes=UDVARLAS  
[post=194178]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Magát a házasságot, és a kényszert is mivel mindig elég önálló kislány voltam...
udvarlás = férfit a HASán keresztül????


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

nem mindig igaz , mert engem nem a hasamon keresztul lehet megfogni  pironkodo 

de akkor sem hagyom, hogy az eteleknel maradj  igy legyen has=MELL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

SZILIKON :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 13)

...a mellénél kell megfogni...? pironkodo :evil 

FEHÉRNEMŰ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 10:47 AM
> *SZILIKON :rohog
> [post=194183]Quoted post[/post]​*



OVSZER :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

Fúúúj!  MŰANYAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 10:51 AM
> *Fúúúj!  MŰANYAG
> [post=194186]Quoted post[/post]​*



en is ellene vagyok  de a fantaziam mar olyannyira romlott, hogy mar csak ez jutott eszembe muanyag = VIBRATOR :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

Hát ne haragudj!!! Bár pont most olvstam a másik topicban hogy 4 hónapja egyedül vagy úgyhogy megbocsátok.... :lol: 
FEHÉRMÁJÚ....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Hát ne haragudj!!! Bár pont most olvstam a másik topicban hogy 4 hónapja egyedül vagy úgyhogy megbocsátok.... :lol:
> FEHÉRMÁJÚ....
> [post=194188]Quoted post[/post]​*



koszonom a megocsatast :meghajolo de nem egyedul hanem magammal vagyok :rohog :rohog 

tehat akkor legyen fehermaju= FARSZTO :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

FARASZTTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

a BÁNYÁSZ élete.....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 13)

ARANY banyasz????


----------



## cini (2005 Május 13)

nem egy arany ÉLET...


----------



## cini (2005 Május 13)

Már-már én is az vagyok. Ebből a fizetésből kijönni...

FESTŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

BILI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

BANÁN - kicsi koromban ha a fent említett eszközt hajlamos voltam használni jutalmul kaptam banánt, állítólag...... :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

UNOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

ÉN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

VAGYOK h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

...a híres egyfejű a nevem is ennyi, csak SÜSÜ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *...a híres egyfejű a nevem is ennyi, csak SÜSÜ
> [post=194233]Quoted post[/post]​*



VASUTAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

HRABAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

most ha tevedek ciki lesz , de egye fene CAPRICCO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

SOR :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 13 2005, 05:15 PM
> *SOR :iszunk
> [post=194242]Quoted post[/post]​*



PILSEN :meghajolo


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 13)

HEINEKEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

SZENAKAZAL :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 13)

...TŰ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 13)

TEVE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 13)

Pup


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 13)

...NORTE DAME...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 13)

Templom


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 13)

...EGÉR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 13)

A TUZzel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Rongy


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 14)

...RÁZás... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Elektromossag


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 14)

FESZÜLTSÉG :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 14)

REMELEM erti a dolgat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

ROZSAszin alom


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Zokni :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

MACSKAkö


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

meg a Zaray... OLD Couple


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

zold-FUL-u ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

egy szuzies OROSZLAN?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 14)

Vagy talan orosz LANY


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

FIUK es lanyok


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 14)

Volt egy francia film aminek a neve, fiuk, lanyok, KUTYAK ...........volt


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

KEDVENC


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

DELFIN


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

TENGER


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 01:18 PM
> *TENGER
> [post=194385]Quoted post[/post]​*



HAJO !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

SZENVEDELY


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 01:21 PM
> *SZENVEDELY
> [post=194389]Quoted post[/post]​*



SZERELEM  pironkodo


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

BOLDOGSAG


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

egy ALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *egy ALOM
> [post=194396]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem alom VALOSAG


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

:blink: akkor megis LETEZIK csak en nem talalom :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 01:44 PM
> *:blink: akkor megis LETEZIK csak en nem talalom :wacko:
> [post=194400]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem kell keresni mert egyszer csak JON magatol


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

:blink: TALAN


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 01:48 PM
> *:blink: TALAN
> [post=194404]Quoted post[/post]​*



BIZTOS


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

NEM is


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

IGEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 02:04 PM
> * IGEN
> [post=194423]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor aso-kapa NAGYKALAND


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

MELEG


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

homokos PART


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 02:19 PM
> *homokos PART
> [post=194439]Quoted post[/post]​*



POPSI :rohog :rohog


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

NEZELODUNK


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 02:22 PM
> *NEZELODUNK
> [post=194442]Quoted post[/post]​*



cool 

igen es a szemem GUVAD :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 14)

BASEDOW KÓR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 14 2005, 02:27 PM
> *BASEDOW KÓR
> [post=194449]Quoted post[/post]​*



hat az nem SEXI :wacko:


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

A BIKINI az sexi.
Neeem?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 14 2005, 02:34 PM
> *A BIKINI az sexi.
> Neeem?
> [post=194464]Quoted post[/post]​*



nagyon BEJON !!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

leKOPOGOM


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 14)

AJTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 14)

NYIKOROG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 14 2005, 05:39 PM
> *NYIKOROG
> [post=194487]Quoted post[/post]​*



meg kene olajozni az AJTOt


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 14)

Ha van ajto,akkor ott ABLAK is van....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

ha van ajto, es van ablak akkor lehet KUKKOLNI is


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 14)

TŔVCSÖ ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Nem, FENYcso


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Te meg az ejszakai PILLANGO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Mond te cristo?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

VER? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

HAZASSAGI?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Felszabadulas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

ASO kapa?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

VILAGjaras


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 15)

RATALALNI   meg ha nem is volt elveszve :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

KUTATAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 15)

OLAJ kutat???????????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

DRAGAM :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 15 2005, 05:16 PM
> *ARANYOSKÁM.. Dustin Hoffmann-nal. Egyik kedvenc filmem.Nem tudom, hogy irják a cimét angolul.
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Tootsie , 1982 es nagyon klassz film volt


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 16)

BECENEVEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 16)

KEDVEL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 16)

vagy kedv NELKUL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 16)

hiany


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 16)

PÓTLÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 16)

CSALADI?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 16)

SZOCIÁLIS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 16)

KOMMUNALIS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 16)

KÖZSÉGi


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 16)

MEGYE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 16)

TARTOMÁNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 16)

A ........NEMA tartomany


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 16)

Néha jobb CSÖNDben maradni...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 16)

Ne SZÓlj szám, nem fáj fejem


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 16)

IGAZat mondani ? futyul


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 16)

Igazmondó JUHÁSZ, aki csillagszemű is...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 16)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 16 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Igazmondó JUHÁSZ, aki csillagszemű is...
> [post=194901]Quoted post[/post]​*



... akinek kampos a BOTja


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 16)

mint a TELAPONAK?


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 16)

ket VEGE van


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 16)

:rohog Egyszerre lottunk! :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 17)

Na,most melyik szora kell irni ? Legyen a löttünk....öhm...

VADŔSZAT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 17)

FLöRT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 17)

LÖKD IDE a flört. hm. sört. :iszunk


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

PRÓBÁLJ MEG lazítani!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 17)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 17 2005, 08:09 AM
> *PRÓBÁLJ MEG lazítani!
> [post=194935]Quoted post[/post]​*



megprobaltam, ossze JOTT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 17)

...akkor most nagyon POZITÍV vagy...


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 17)

...mint az ELEM egyik vége ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

CIGARETTA márka?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 17)

14 hónapja letettem.... meno meno EGÉSZSÉG...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

ügyes vagy! ... egészséges testben ÉP LÉLEK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 17)

...VÁNDORLÁS... 


offtopic ...Köszönöm...24 év után épp ideje volt...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

(E)MIGRÁCIÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 17)

MADÁRVONULÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Május 17)

VADLUD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 17)

NILS HOLGERSON


----------



## rena (2005 Május 17)

FIATALSAG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

BOLONDSÁG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 17)

BOLONDsag futyul futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

HASONULÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 17)

meghasonulas, SKRIZOFENIA?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 17)

Nagy baj az AGY baj ..................de ha megvan az nembaj :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 17)

Oveges PROFESSZOR, ki emlekszik ra?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 17)

hát a TUDÓS macskájára?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 17)

meg a Nagytudasu SUNDISZNOcska


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 17)

MIRR MURR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 17)

Na ez nekem mind MAGAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 17)

UGRIK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 17)

Misi MOKUS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

ÚTTÖRŐ (vidám)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 18)

NOTA,


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

NÉPI ZENEKAR :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 18 2005, 08:58 AM
> *NÉPI ZENEKAR :rohog
> [post=195166]Quoted post[/post]​*



csumidallak aranmaszat, sunazom amit irtal ROMANTIC :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

ÉJJEL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

nappal


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

MUNKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

ruha


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

RONGY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

MOSOGATO????


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

GÉP!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

vibrator h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

PARTNER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

VALODI :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

HÚS-VÉR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 18 2005, 12:05 PM
> *HÚS-VÉR
> [post=195222]Quoted post[/post]​*



HURKA-KOLBASZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

füstölt SONKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

CSASZAR szalona meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

csorgo NYAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 18 2005, 12:10 PM
> *csorgo NYAL
> [post=195230]Quoted post[/post]​*



VESZETTSEG :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

HAB a jele


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

habos SÖR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

Valamikor azt mondtak .................Igyal sort folyekony KENYER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

ha nincs kenyeretek, egyetek KALÁCSot ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 18)

Ezert a mondasert valaki elvesztette a FEJet :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

fején találta a SZÖGet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

BARKÁCSOLÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

BARKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 18 2005, 01:04 PM
> *BARKA
> [post=195284]Quoted post[/post]​*



TAVASZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

TULIPÁN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

röpke PERC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

ÖRÖKKÉVALÓSÁG ebben az időben minden perc - zuhog az eső és hideg van....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 18)

ESKU


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

HOLTomiglan-holtáiglan


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 18)

aso, KAPA, meg a nagyharang...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

GYOM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

most fog nőni... h34r: ....ESŐ... :angry: még mindig esik...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

SZÉL fúj, délutánra-holnapra-holnaputánra ide is jósolják a 40l/nm esőt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

Ez jó HÍR...  :evil akkor talán már ide nem kerül több eső...Bocsi Ebi  a csónakot is átküldhetném Neked...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

fontos INFORMÁCIÓ: a csónak jöhet, de csak egy jóképű evezőssel :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

Ha lenne a csónakon egy jóképü evezős, nem biztos hogy átküldeném... pironkodo ...REKLÁM...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

azt tartják a szakik, hogy a reklám a KERESKEDELEM lelke


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

csak tudnám most miért KINA jut eszembe... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

mert ott van MIOKI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

ja...meg a HOLD, amit éppen fotozott...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

SAJT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 18)

...ami ma este nálunk nem fog VILÁGítani


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

TAGUL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

...PUPILLA... <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

PIMPILLA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 18 2005, 04:36 PM
> *PIMPILLA
> [post=195370]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko:  az meg miii??? most nézzem meg...?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 18 2005, 04:40 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ May 18 2005, 04:40 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@May 18 2005, 04:36 PM
> *PIMPILLA
> [post=195370]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko:  az meg miii??? most nézzem meg...? 
[post=195373]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

FagyisSzent...azonnal gyere vissza... :angry: nem találtam a Google-n semmi okosat...csak ezt...  ez miii???

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:so4vi...=pl%20target=nw


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+May 18 2005, 09:49 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ May 18 2005, 09:49 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FagyisSzent...azonnal gyere vissza... :angry: nem találtam a Google-n semmi okosat...csak ezt...  ez miii???

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:so4vi...=pl%20target=nw
[post=195378]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]Hat igen. Ez az evezred *REJTELY*e!  Na nem kinozlak tovabb. Egy kedves baratom felhasznaloi azonitoja (a Hupikék törpikék Törpillájábol kepezve). Szerintem marha jol hangzik.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+May 18 2005, 05:06 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ May 18 2005, 05:06 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat igen. Ez az evezred *REJTELY*e!  Na nem kinozlak tovabb. Egy kedves baratom felhasznaloi azonitoja (a Hupikék törpikék Törpillájábol kepezve). Szerintem marha jol hangzik. 
[post=195388]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


:wacko:  ...eszembe nem jutott volna...ha már ott járok, jut eszembe megnézem én hogyan is 'állok'...ezer éve nem játszottam... :blink: 

Akkor legyen...BERMUDA-HÁROMSZÖG... h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

METANGAZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

....MARS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

CSOKI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

DROT :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

TÁVíRÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

SZEMUVEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 18)

ÖREG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

KAMPOSBOT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

PUSPOK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

...VATIKÁN...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

hat akkor PÁPA !


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

SZOMBATHELY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

nyari EGYETEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

...VIZSGA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

LAZ szivar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

...BORogatás... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

BOROZGATAS :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 18)

...TOKAJ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

az ÉLET rövid


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 19)

minel idosebb az ember, annal jobban erzi: az IDO rohan.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

KETYEG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...BOMBA... :wacko: h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

ATOM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...MAG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

CSERESZNYE


----------



## cini (2005 Május 19)

KUKAC nélkül!


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

FEHERJE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 19)

HIZLAL es gusztustalan :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

FOGYOKURA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

SALÁTA


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

MAJONEZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

Akkor már KENYÉR is de az nem fogyókúra...


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

TELJESKIORLESU LISZT(van lajtos majonez  )


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 19)

FURESZOR meno meno az nem hizlal


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

de csak azert mert nem ESSZUK!!!! :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 19)

ja... a MEREG esz bennunket :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Május 19)

az is egy lehetosegE200


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 19)

az mi az? (E200?)
IDEG-mereg?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

DÜHROHAM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 19)

ROHAMOSZTAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

SZURONY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 19)

DÁRDA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

VÉR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

TESTVER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 19)

UNOKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

sem fogja LATNI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 19)

VAK?


----------



## cini (2005 Május 19)

...mint a cigány lova a viccben, amelyik nekimegy a fának... "Nem vák ez, csák BÁTOR!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

hat akkor a lo megicsak vak mer o VAKMERO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 19)

SZAKADÉK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

ZUHANAS figyelem!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 19)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 19 2005, 08:00 PM
> *ZUHANAS figyelem!
> [post=195612]Quoted post[/post]​*



KOKAIN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

COCA COLA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 19)

...szall a KAKUKK...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 19)

ATVAGAS :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...PALÁNK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

ZSÁK meno


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...TÉLAPÓ... jerry


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

a nagy FELREVEZETES !


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 19)

terhessegi TESZT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 19)

LEBUKAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...BILINCS... h34r:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 19)

...KILINCS...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

...RÉZ... :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 19)

...FÉRJ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 19)

h34r: ...SZARV... :rohog..(bocsi...minden célzás nélkül...csak ez jutott eszembe... :wacko: )


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 20)

...szarva van? nem FESTve...

offtopic Hát, aztán nekem célozgathatsz, az én férjemnek nincsen szarva...még futyul :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

LAKÁS FELÚJÍTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Anyagi CSOD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

ÖSSZEOMLÁS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 20)

Akkor ujra fel kell EPITENI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Nincs ENGEDELY


----------



## cini (2005 Május 20)

...akkor majd FEKETÉN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

SAKK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Szoval nem FENYES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

SzarkaLAB?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 20)

inkabb a szarka FARKA  ami tarka?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Neked hol jar az eszed? Megint? Farkas KUTYA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 20)

...HOLD...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

SAJT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

BUDOS?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

LABSZAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

MOSAKODAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

evente legalabb EGYSZER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Egy az SOK :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

ELÉG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

TUZIFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

GRILLRÁCS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

sutemeny es FAGYI !!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

salmonella :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

ezert kell FRISSEN enni, mielott elolvad cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

a KACSAtojas is friss volt :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

PUFI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

:blink: KOSARAS?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

FONO B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

KUKORICA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

JANCSI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Juliska


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

ZSEMLEMORZSA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

FASIROZOTT .... hmmm ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

ONKISZOLGALO


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

onkiszolgalo fasirozott az ami BEKAPja sajat magat ?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 20)

:wacko: :wacko: ....LÉGY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Nem LESZEK :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 20)

...most akkor leszel vagy nem leszel... ?:wacko: ez itt a KÉRDÉS... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

valami BUZLIK Daniaban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Zokni? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

AGY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 20)

...MOSÁS... :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 20 2005, 11:38 PM
> *...MOSÁS... :wacko:
> [post=196010]Quoted post[/post]​*



PENZ  :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 20 2005, 11:59 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 20 2005, 11:59 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@May 20 2005, 11:38 PM
> *...MOSÁS... :wacko:
> [post=196010]Quoted post[/post]​*



PENZ  :rohog :rohog
[post=196019]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

gondolhattam volna, hogy nem a szennyes gatyóóó jut eszedbe róla...(jahát...férfi...) :rohog 

...NYOMDA...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 21)

szakmaba vagoan jutott eszembe es mar megint a penz, de legyen KONYV


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

..MOLY...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 21 2005, 01:00 AM
> *
> ..MOLY...
> [post=196058]Quoted post[/post]​*



oreganyam BUNDABUGYIja :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 21 2005, 01:03 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 21 2005, 01:03 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@May 21 2005, 01:00 AM
> *
> ..MOLY...
> [post=196058]Quoted post[/post]​*



oreganyam BUNDABUGYIja :rohog :rohog
[post=196061]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:wacko: :wacko: :rohog :rohog az enyémé ha jól EMLÉKszem rózsaszínű volt vagy mi... 

*javítok... :wacko: nem az enyémé, hanem az enyémé öreganyámé...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 21)

emlek, oh istenem ... meg egy kicsit abrandozok a FERFIASSAGomrol :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 21 2005, 01:17 AM
> *emlek, oh istenem ... meg egy kicsit abrandozok a FERFIASSAGomrol :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog
> [post=196080]Quoted post[/post]​*



  inkább nem írom le, ami az eszembe jut a szóról... pironkodo 
...HORMON...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

MORMON h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

...VALLÁS...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

VÁLLAS


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 21)

Vizipolos  Vagy Kezilabdas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 21)

VIZbe megy es polot vesz magara,es a kezebe viszi a labdat???? furcsa szokas :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 21)

...MOTORcsónak....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 21)

A 70es években még volt a BALATONban...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

GYEREKKOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 21)

VIRÁGOS NYALÓKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

NYÁR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

BAMBI es STRAND


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 21)

CSíKOS LÁNYREGÉNYEK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

feher HERCEG, szoke lovon... vagy forditva?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 21 2005, 11:24 AM
> *feher HERCEG, szoke lovon... vagy forditva?
> [post=196252]Quoted post[/post]​*


Úgy érted, szoke ló fehér hercegen? NEM EGÉSZSÉGES !!! :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

egeszseges?... naponta egy alma, ettol no a keble HALMA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

Halma... az nem egy TÁRSASJÁTÉK?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 21)

GAZDÁLKODJ OKOSAN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

de Fagyis, tarsas jatek,mert hogy ketto van belole, es ketten jatszak 
aki mer, az NYER!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 21)

LOTTO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

CASINO (Fagyis? Niagara?)


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 21)

VEGAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

(elmenekult  )
TITANIC (<C.Dion<Vegas)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 21)

talált SÜLLYEDT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 22)

JEG-bol vagyok... talan fel sem olvadok... gitar la-la-la


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

KOCKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

el van VETVE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

ARATás is lesz akkor.....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 23 2005, 11:09 AM
> *ARATás is lesz akkor.....
> [post=196543]Quoted post[/post]​*



aratO DISCO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

MIKROFON FRIZURA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

SAMMY DAVIS JR.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

USA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

IRAQ :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

HALÁL


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

MENYORSZAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Esti MESE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

TV MACI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

MEZ :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 23 2005, 12:21 PM
> *MEZ :rohog
> [post=196564]Quoted post[/post]​*



mezes BODON


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

HORDO


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

HAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

Ha azon lehet VALTOZTATNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 23 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Ha azon lehet VALTOZTATNI :rohog :rohog
> [post=196581]Quoted post[/post]​*



igen hallottam en is rola nem a rendszeres NEMIELETtel ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 23 2005, 06:15 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 23 2005, 06:15 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@May 23 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Ha azon lehet VALTOZTATNI :rohog  :rohog
> [post=196581]Quoted post[/post]​*



igen hallottam en is rola nem a rendszeres NEMIELETtel ? :rohog :rohog
[post=196591]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Nem csak KEDV kell hozzá... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 23 2005, 01:30 PM
> *
> Nem csak KEDV kell hozzá... :rohog
> [post=196604]Quoted post[/post]​*



latod ez az .... kedvem meg lenne, de nincs hozza ALANY :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

vibrator? :blink:


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 23 2005, 06:32 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 23 2005, 06:32 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@May 23 2005, 01:30 PM
> *
> Nem csak KEDV kell hozzá... :rohog
> [post=196604]Quoted post[/post]​*



latod ez az .... kedvem meg lenne, de nincs hozza ALANY :rohog :rohog
[post=196607]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

ÁLLÍTMÁNY van?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 23 2005, 01:34 PM
> *
> ÁLLÍTMÁNY van?
> [post=196612]Quoted post[/post]​*



igen az van, de neha elzsibbad mindket KEZEM :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Mar csak melleknev


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

NYELVTAN


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 23 2005, 01:38 PM
> *NYELVTAN
> [post=196621]Quoted post[/post]​*



legyen mondjuk a FRANCIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

OSZTRIGA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

CITROM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

FAGYI


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

TÖLCSÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

KANNA


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

FEJÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

TEHÉNKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 23 2005, 02:14 PM
> *TEHÉNKE
> [post=196657]Quoted post[/post]​*



TOGYEK :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Csocs


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

FÉTIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Betegseg


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 23 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Betegseg
> [post=196677]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez is betegseg, hogy SZEXMANIA ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 23 2005, 08:27 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 23 2005, 08:27 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 23 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Betegseg
> [post=196677]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez is betegseg, hogy SZEXMANIA ? :rohog :rohog
[post=196680]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Aha  Faj a DEREKam


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 23 2005, 02:28 PM
> *
> Aha  Faj a DEREKam
> [post=196682]Quoted post[/post]​*



meg a GERINC is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Kopas


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

de akkor FENYES is lesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Ha KEFELIK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 23)

KRÉM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

VAJAS?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 23)

CSOKI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: TEJ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 23 2005, 02:49 PM
> *CSOKI
> [post=196728]Quoted post[/post]​*


TEJSZINES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 23)

SZILVÁsgombóc


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

csak a MAG-ra rá ne harapj!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 23)

le se NYELD! :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 23)

...mint kacsa a NOKEDLIT...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 23)

BARÁTFÜLE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

LEKVAR szilva meno a kedvencem meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 23)

PUHÁNY ALAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

CSIGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Meztelen pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

ESZTELEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

HARShegy


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

SZÖRP :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 23 2005, 07:46 PM
> *SZÖRP :iszunk
> [post=196828]Quoted post[/post]​*



SZODAVIZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Fuj :evil Buborek


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 23 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Fuj :evil Buborek
> [post=196830]Quoted post[/post]​*



SHREK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

pici BEKA futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

CSOK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

Kiralyfi................TEVEDNI emberi dolog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 23 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Kiralyfi................TEVEDNI emberi dolog :rohog :rohog
> [post=196849]Quoted post[/post]​*


... mondta a sundiszno es lemaszott a FOGKEFEROL :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

ez a süni komolyabbat tévedett, mint az, amelyik a SÚROLÓ KEFÉ-ről szállt le.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 23 2005, 08:57 PM
> *ez a süni komolyabbat tévedett, mint az, amelyik a SÚROLÓ KEFÉ-ről szállt le.
> [post=196862]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool cool cool meg en is tevedtem :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

KefeKOTO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

Azt hallottam hogy az jol ISZIK :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

...háát hagy igyon, ha ahhoz van KEDVe...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 23 2005, 09:40 PM
> *...háát hagy igyon, ha ahhoz van KEDVe...
> [post=196928]Quoted post[/post]​*



ahogy olvastam teljesen levoltam DER MEDVE :rohog cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 23 2005, 09:43 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 23 2005, 09:43 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@May 23 2005, 09:40 PM
> *...háát hagy igyon, ha ahhoz van KEDVe...
> [post=196928]Quoted post[/post]​*



ahogy olvastam teljesen levoltam DER MEDVE :rohog cool
[post=196932]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:wacko: :wacko: ...legyeeeeen akkor a ...DÉLI-SARK.. futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

KELETI


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 23 2005, 09:58 PM
> *KELETI
> [post=196951]Quoted post[/post]​*



OSTER SANDOR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

...RÓZSA SÁNDOR...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

FÜTYÜL...talpuk alatt a szél


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 23 2005, 10:02 PM
> *FÜTYÜL...talpuk alatt a szél
> [post=196957]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez HULLA jo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

...VIASZ....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

PANOPTIKUM h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

...LONDON...  (London..?? :blink: asszem)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 23 2005, 03:13 PM
> *...LONDON...
> [post=196981]Quoted post[/post]​*


ONTARIO meno meno Itt vagyunk, mi ketten meno meno


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 23)

...FOLYÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Fojoso


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

se ize, se BűZE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

most írjam ide, mi is jut eszembe a bűzről? :wacko:

akácILLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

FÜSTÖLŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

szürkeLÉGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

CUKROS PAPÍR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

papírHAJÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

mirna more .... bekes TENGERt


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

csodálatos Duna-DELTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@May 24 2005, 10:39 AM
> *csodálatos Duna-DELTA
> [post=197100]Quoted post[/post]​*



az valoban igaz, meg jokat lehez PECAZNI


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

Milyen CSALI-val?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 24 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Milyen CSALI-val?
> [post=197119]Quoted post[/post]​*



csak es kizarolag valami nagy KUKAC


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

Nem bírnám rátűzni a HOROG-ra! Ugyanis hozzá kéne nyúlni...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

HOROG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 24 2005, 11:21 AM
> *Nem bírnám rátűzni a HOROG-ra! Ugyanis hozzá kéne nyúlni...
> [post=197126]Quoted post[/post]​*



a horog az amit BEKAPNAK :rohog :rohog :rohog nem mindig kell hozzanyulni cool


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 24)

De csak a HALak


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 24 2005, 04:22 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 24 2005, 04:22 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@May 24 2005, 11:21 AM
> *Nem bírnám rátűzni a HOROG-ra! Ugyanis hozzá kéne nyúlni...
> [post=197126]Quoted post[/post]​*



a horog az amit BEKAPNAK :rohog :rohog :rohog nem mindig kell hozzanyulni cool
[post=197128]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Erről beszélek. Azt a puha kukacot nem szeretném megfogni, amit rá kell tűzni a horgra, hogy bekaphassák! meno :rohog Mármint a halak...

FOGAS ORLY MÓDRA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 24 2005, 11:24 AM
> *De csak a HALak
> [post=197131]Quoted post[/post]​*


most akkor a halak ne nyulnak hozza ? erdekes is lenne ha tapogatnak  

POLIP hogy megis igazad legyen


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 24)

Har az a polip egy eleg GERINCtelen alak :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 24 2005, 04:32 AM
> *Har az a polip egy eleg GERINCtelen alak :rohog
> [post=197140]Quoted post[/post]​*



Muszály folyton a főnökömről beszélni...? :rohog 

Egy régi poén: "... hozzá képest a HÁZATLAN CSIGA egy masszív gerincoszlop."


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

NYALAS  
tok erdekes ha az ekezetet amit nem tudok irni egyszere elore masszor hatra rakjatok :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 24)

HIDEG hullo


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 24 2005, 04:37 AM
> *NYALAS
> tok erdekes ha az ekezetet amit nem tudok irni egyszere elore masszor hatra rakjatok :rohog :rohog
> [post=197146]Quoted post[/post]​*



Majd jön a Csöcsi, és azt mondja: fúj!

Hideg ellen PULÓVER...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 24 2005, 11:42 AM
> *
> Majd jön a Csöcsi, és azt mondja: fúj!
> 
> ...


akkor nem tudja mi a jo :rohog 

mert a pulover is az es ami alatta .... TRIKO :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 24 2005, 04:44 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 24 2005, 04:44 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@May 24 2005, 11:42 AM
> *
> Majd jön a Csöcsi, és azt mondja: fúj!
> 
> ...


akkor nem tudja mi a jo :rohog 

mert a pulover is az es ami alatta .... TRIKO :rohog :rohog
[post=197152]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

De nem olyan, amivel BŐRGYÓGYÁSZ-hoz kell fordulni...?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

KIÜTÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

RING


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

TOMBOLO


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

SZÉLVIHAR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

BORA


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

Az a forró szél?

SURDA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

NEMERE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

SCI-FI :wub:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

MARSBÉLI KRÓNIKÁK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

kedvencem: ...en, a ROBOT... (ki irta? Asimov?)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

robot=MESTERSÉGES INTELLIGENCIA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

...sok EMBERnek nincs...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

GYEREK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

FELELŐSSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

Onkontroll


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

FEGYELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

SZIGOR


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

PÁLCA... <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

TORDEL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 24)

TÖRDELŐ (még létezik mint szakma?)


----------



## cini (2005 Május 24)

SZERKESZTŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

HAMISITO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 24)

HAMISKAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

HUNYORIT


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

KACSINT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 24)

vagy csak idegZSABA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

NYAVALYA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

NAGYANYAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

Szegény!!! :rohog HAJHÁLÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

INTERNET :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

InterNACIONALE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

SZEMÉLYI szám h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

RENDŐR


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

ELLENORZES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

MENEKÜLÉS


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

:blink: Hova?


> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 25 2005, 11:11 AM
> *MENEKÜLÉS
> [post=197353]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az UT vege!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 25)

Valamikor azt mondtak hogy minden ut ROMAba vezet meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 25)

Bolond volt  BIRODALOM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 25)

Semmi sem tart OROKKE :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

KAMU :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

majd mikor a hamut is MAMUT-nak mondjuk!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

ŐSEMBER


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

ASSZONY-allat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

asszonySORS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

Sors, vagy ISTEN?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

TEREMT


----------



## cini (2005 Május 25)

MŰALKOTÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by cini_@May 25 2005, 03:24 PM
> *MŰALKOTÁS
> [post=197438]Quoted post[/post]​*



a FERFI :rohog


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

a NO


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 25 2005, 04:12 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 25 2005, 04:12 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-cini_@May 25 2005, 03:24 PM
> *MŰALKOTÁS
> [post=197438]Quoted post[/post]​*



a FERFI :rohog
[post=197442]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
neeem is...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 25 2005, 04:12 PM
> *a NO
> [post=197443]Quoted post[/post]​*



legyen  de akkor a BALSORS is :rohog


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

vagy SZERENCSE


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 25 2005, 04:14 PM
> *vagy SZERENCSE
> [post=197446]Quoted post[/post]​*



igaz pironkodo  de ISMERETLEN es titkolozik


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

vagy ISMEROS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 25 2005, 04:19 PM
> *vagy ISMEROS
> [post=197448]Quoted post[/post]​*



 ... de honnan ?  kutatom az EMLEKEIM


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

a MULT titokzatos


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 25 2005, 04:22 PM
> *a MULT titokzatos
> [post=197450]Quoted post[/post]​*



meg azt mondjak akinek rovid az esze legyen NOTESZE


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

vagy egy LISTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

III/III h34r:


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 25)

Hm...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 25 2005, 04:42 PM
> *III/III h34r:
> [post=197454]Quoted post[/post]​*



az EGY :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

...KE :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 25 2005, 06:31 PM
> *...KE :blink:
> [post=197461]Quoted post[/post]​*



KI ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

BE


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 25 2005, 07:22 PM
> *BE
> [post=197465]Quoted post[/post]​*



na ha ezt gyorsan csinaljuk egymas utan es nem lennel ferfi akkor meg ELVEZnem is :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

akkor en inkabb ELEVEZEK most


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 25)

FANTAZIA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

MOCSKOS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 25)

NEM BAJ!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

NEMI BAJ... vagy  Ne'mi baj?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

GYÓGYSZER


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 25 2005, 08:46 PM
> *GYÓGYSZER
> [post=197500]Quoted post[/post]​*



az SEGIT ? pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

Hogyne!!!! ÁPOLÓNŐ


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 25)

URSULA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

aki a nagyot nem becsuli a kicsit nem erdemli .... vagy FORDITVA ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

egy sima egy fordított ....PULÓVER


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 25 2005, 08:54 PM
> *egy sima egy fordított ....PULÓVER
> [post=197512]Quoted post[/post]​*



a noknel belul van a GOMBOLAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 25)

Ezek a rossz szovegek, hogy "kicsi, de JATEKOS", stb. Aki meg hisz a mesekben.... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@May 25 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Ezek a rossz szovegek, hogy "kicsi, de JATEKOS", stb. Aki meg hisz a mesekben.... :rohog
> [post=197514]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor jatszal vele OTTHON :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Május 25)

Azt hiszem, a DOLOG nem helyhez kotott!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 25)

dolog MUNKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 25)

NEMESIT :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 25)

OLYT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 26)

GYUMOLCS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 26)

TILTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 26)

Kigyo :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 26)

BÉKA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 26)

EbiHAL


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 26)

Alligator...........


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 26)

En sem,csak racso keresztul

Iskola.........


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 26)

........mint a.....Kő


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

TYUKANYO


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

KOTLOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 26 2005, 09:37 AM
> *KOTLOS
> [post=197724]Quoted post[/post]​*



a TOJAS meg kie ?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

Aki TOJTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 26 2005, 09:47 AM
> *Aki TOJTA
> [post=197728]Quoted post[/post]​*



tojta .... nem tojta, de ki a KAKAS ?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

NINCS kakas


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

kakas mindig VAN, de neha tobb tyukra esik egy :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 26 2005, 09:52 AM
> *kakas mindig VAN, de neha tobb tyukra esik egy :rohog :rohog :rohog
> [post=197731]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :blink: Ez IGEN...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

nem lattal meg BAROMFIUDVARt ?


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

Jo DOLGA van a kakasnak!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by Zoč_@May 26 2005, 10:00 AM
> *Jo DOLGA van a kakasnak!
> [post=197735]Quoted post[/post]​*


egyben NEHEZ dolga van :rohog :rohog


----------



## Zoč (2005 Május 26)

Neki mindig KONNYU.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 26)

PEHELY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 26)

PAPLAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 26)

Pihe?


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

konnyu


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 26)

de MELEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

HOLLANDIA


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

piros


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 26)

festek


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

itt a piros HOL a piros ?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 26)

Hol VOLT hol nem volt


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

egyszer


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

220 volt :lol:


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

megerint


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

az UTOS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

boxZSAK


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

macska


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

KUTYA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 26)

FRANCIA BULLDOG a kedvencem!!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

az az, ami olyan gorbe laba van, es csorog a NYALa?


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

nyal vagy nyal...na, de GIGI...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

egy VESSZOCSKEt kepzelj oda... :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 26 2005, 06:23 AM
> *egy VESSZOCSKEt kepzelj oda...  :rohog
> [post=197809]Quoted post[/post]​*



PONT oda?!?  Odaképzeltem... pironkodo  :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

CENTRUM


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

kozpont


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 26 2005, 01:23 PM
> *egy VESSZOCSKEt kepzelj oda... :rohog
> [post=197809]Quoted post[/post]​*


 futyul ok


----------



## cini (2005 Május 26)

KAPCSOL-ja kérem...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 26)

RÓZSA GYURI


----------



## voila (2005 Május 26)

jatek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 26)

TÁRSAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

TANC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

HAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 26)

SÖR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 26)

sorre bor BARMIKOR, 
borra sor meggyotor,...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 26 2005, 08:35 PM
> *sorre bor BARMIKOR,
> borra sor meggyotor,...
> [post=197862]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: nem jut eszembe semmi...ALKOHOL... :hivatalos


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

részeg mint a CSAP


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 27)

...TÖMÍTÉS...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 27)

maciNYOMDA


----------



## voila (2005 Május 27)

festek


----------



## rena (2005 Május 27)

hidrogen-peroxid


----------



## voila (2005 Május 27)

szoke no


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 27)

KISZEDETT SZEMÖLDÖK <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 27)

gyantazott MUFF


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 27)

SIKITAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 27)

MAGAS C


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 27)

VONATFUTTY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 27)

SZOPRAN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 27)

eunuch... HAREMör


----------



## voila (2005 Május 27)

:angry: csocsi


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

SZESZTESTVÉR :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 27)

:wacko: ...alkoholSZONDA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 27)

KOZVELEMENY h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 27)

MANIPULÁCIÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

PÁRVÁLASZTÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 27)

ja... mint a GALAMBOK :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 27 2005, 08:31 PM
> *ja... mint a GALAMBOK :blink:
> [post=198174]Quoted post[/post]​*



TOJÁSRAKÁS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 27)

..RÁNTOTTA..


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 27 2005, 08:56 PM
> *..RÁNTOTTA..
> [post=198201]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor az SÜLT FIÓKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 27)

STRUC


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

TOLLAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 27)

Labda


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 27 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Labda
> [post=198212]Quoted post[/post]​*



your BALL ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 27)

:blink: Aha NYELES


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 27)

MÉLYTOROK :rohog :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 27)

Alom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 27)

EBRESZTO !!! :wacko:


----------



## voila (2005 Május 28)

vekker


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 28)

HORKOLó férfi mellettem :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 28)

RUGd le az agyrol... futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 28)

....GÓL...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 28)

raadasul STEREO - ha mar ket bogyoval jatszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 28 2005, 08:57 PM
> *....GÓL...
> [post=198402]Quoted post[/post]​*


LIVERPOOL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 28)

VIZIPOLO? (mi van a gatyaban a kanikulaban?  )


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 28)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 28 2005, 09:03 PM
> *VIZIPOLO? (mi van a gatyaban a kanikulaban?  )
> [post=198412]Quoted post[/post]​*


VIZES GOLYÓ :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 28)

MARCO POLO?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 28)

Marco??? azt majd ugralsz, meg SIKOLTOZOL! :evil


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 28)

...HORROR... h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 28)

TERROR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Hazassag


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

FEKETELYUK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

FEKETE NO


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 29 2005, 01:33 AM
> *FEKETE NO
> [post=198455]Quoted post[/post]​*



kifordítva minden ember RÓZSASZIN :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

mangalica


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

zsiroskenyér


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

HAGYMAval


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

SIRÁS-RIVÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Takonykor


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

GYÖNGYTYÚK :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

fel KRAJCAR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

TÖRÖK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 28 2005, 07:19 PM
> *Hogy ezt hogy hoztad össze Fagyis?
> 
> SZEMÉTDOMB..
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Valaha volt egy osztályfőnököm, akinek az volt a kedvenc mondása, hogy "lecsapott rá, mint gyöngytyúk a takonyra". No hát innen.  


CSIPKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

nomad


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

HALAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

az sem ROSSZ  gitar


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

VIRGÁCS :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 29 2005, 02:32 AM
> *KRAMPUSZ
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



ö az akit FELSZARVAZTAK ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 29)

TULOK :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 29 2005, 02:39 AM
> *TULOK :wacko:
> [post=198485]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... akkor ő meg nem tehetséges TANULÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

HÁZIPÁLINKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 29)

meg a MUNKA is :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

SZIBÉRIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

SZAHARA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

TUAREG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

TÜRKIZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 30)

...DRÁGAkő...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

GYŰRŰ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

ELJEGYZÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

ORNITOLOGIA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

NÁDAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

MARKOS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 30)

MARKOL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

aki nagyot markol, keveset FOG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 30)

Fog ORVOS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

ma délután fogom meglátogatni, TÖMÉS lesz napirenden


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

LIBA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

GALIBA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

ROSSZ GYEREK


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

ELEVEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

SPORToljon!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

AIKIDO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

TESTEDZÉS


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 30)

LUSTASÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

NAPLOPÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

NAPTOLVAJ h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 30)

szakmunkas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

MUNKÁSKÉZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

MunkásÖKÖL :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

SZTRÁJK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

BÁNYÁSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Május 30)

SZEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

KÁLYHA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

FÜST


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 30)

TERV


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

RAJZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

VONAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 30)

KRÉTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

SANTORINI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

BUMM !!!


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

hmmmmmmm............
....nemjut eszembe semmi............. :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

a nagy semmi...hmmmm...OSKAOSZ


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

es.....utana...
BUMMM!!!


...mintha olvastam volna mar valahol...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

..."mindez JO volt"... (en is olvastam ezt valahol  )


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 05:46 PM
> *..."mindez JO volt"... (en is olvastam ezt valahol  )
> [post=198939]Quoted post[/post]​*



a jo a rossz es a CSUF


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

NEZOPONT kerdese


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 07:33 PM
> *NEZOPONT kerdese
> [post=198955]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez a CELKERESZT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

TETTHELY (Tatort)


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

tetthely az ÁGY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

es a tett az ÁGYÁS :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

RÉPA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 30 2005, 08:12 PM
> *RÉPA :rohog
> [post=198976]Quoted post[/post]​*


kis huncut csak a répa meg a répa ? és a répának meg csak a NYUL ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

MELLE (marmint nyul)


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

...........megy az ...ERDO.....-ben............


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by Tapucika_@May 30 2005, 08:17 PM
> *...........megy az ...ERDO.....-ben............
> [post=198983]Quoted post[/post]​*



és akkor jön a FARKAS .... akinek hamm bekapja :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

Akinek ugyebár LOMPOS a farka..... :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 30 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Akinek ugyebár LOMPOS a farka..... :lol:
> [post=198992]Quoted post[/post]​*



nagy .... lompos.... de SZÖRÖS :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

forro vizet a KOPASZra!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 08:31 PM
> *forro vizet a KOPASZra!
> [post=198997]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez is egyfajta EPILLALAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 30)

Szadistak :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

- csipj meg!
- nem CSIPLEK!


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

BEKAPLAK !! :angry:


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@May 30 2005, 02:40 PM
> *BEKAPLAK !! :angry:
> 
> [post=199005]Quoted post[/post]​*


........mar megint???????.........perverz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

................. :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

csak ha ENGEDED ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

ez a hangulat itt mar egy FagyisSzentnek tul FORRO


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

Csak meg kell GYONNI  FagyisSzent . es akkor minden OK :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 30)

Malackodtok :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 30 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Malackodtok :blink:
> [post=199014]Quoted post[/post]​*



csak ha rosszul CSINÁLOD  :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

UNNEP van ma ilyenkor kell jol erezni meg jobban magunkat . Nekem eddig sikerult


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 30 2005, 02:56 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 30 2005, 02:56 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 30 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Malackodtok :blink:
> [post=199014]Quoted post[/post]​*



csak ha rosszul CSINÁLOD  :rohog
[post=199015]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
........... :rohog .......... kiraly ...........

.........nekem is jo kedvem lett.........GabiZita


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

Ünnep - kérek AJÁNDÉKot!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 30 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Ünnep - kérek AJÁNDÉKot!!!!!
> [post=199023]Quoted post[/post]​*



MIKULÁSCSOMAG ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

Maximum GYERTYA van :wacko: Ugyanis Memorial day van vagyis emlkezes a hosi halottakra . 
De ma nem kell senkinek sem dolgozni , es most kedvemre cseveghettem hetkoznap Europaiakkal (ami maskent nem muxik a fra'nya munka miatt )


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@May 30 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Maximum GYERTYA van :wacko: Ugyanis Memorial day van vagyis emlkezes a hosi halottakra .
> De ma nem kell senkinek sem dolgozni , es most kedvemre cseveghettem hetkoznap Europaiakkal (ami maskent nem muxik a fra'nya munka miatt )
> [post=199029]Quoted post[/post]​*



hát én nem kimondottan arra a mikuláscsomagra gondoltam, hanem ami .... de pironkodo ha gyerty akkor gyertya ami ugy kb. 1 LUX


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

Mutogatos bacsi :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@May 30 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Mutogatos bacsi :rohog
> [post=199033]Quoted post[/post]​*



az nem bün ?  mert szerintem szimplán PANTOMIM :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

FEHERre meszeltetted?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 30)

a BOTjat?? pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

BOTRANY


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 09:27 PM
> *BOTRANY
> [post=199038]Quoted post[/post]​*


fehérbot, botrány ... CSÖKKENT LÁTÓKÉPESSÉGÜ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Május 30)

Cso''du''l a ne'p , Ba'csi, mutassa meg a feher botjat ....... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@May 30 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Cso''du''l a ne'p , Ba'csi, mutassa meg a feher botjat ....... :rohog
> [post=199044]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool 
nem mutatom mert hátha leverek vele VALAMIt :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 30)

DOLOG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

KIS h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

BORRAVALÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

LEMARAD (mint az Etna feherre meszelt botja  - ezt nem lehetett kihagyni)


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 10:08 PM
> *LEMARAD (mint az Etna feherre meszelt botja  - ezt nem lehetett kihagyni)
> [post=199066]Quoted post[/post]​*



.... és mégis rámfogtak négy gyerköcöt :rohog :rohog 
lehet hogy álmomban UTOLÉRtem ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

gratulalok a negy gyerkochoz!

ha utoleri, hat ELKAPJA!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 30 2005, 10:18 PM
> *gratulalok a negy gyerkochoz!
> 
> ha utoleri, hat ELKAPJA!
> [post=199078]Quoted post[/post]​*



köszönöm  

ha elkapja akkor bekapja a LEGYET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

ROPTEBEN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 30)

...SZÁRNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

TÜNDÉR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 31)

CSIRIBU-CSIRIBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

ÓZ, a csodák csodája h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 31)

TOTO (vagy Lotto?  )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

LUTRI szivar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 31)

NYILAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

MISI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 31)

Mihalynapi BUCSU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

ŐSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

HALANTEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

FÉRFI FODRÁSZAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 31 2005, 11:22 AM
> *FÉRFI FODRÁSZAT
> [post=199251]Quoted post[/post]​*



KOPASZOKNAK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 31)

En ugy hallottam hogy ...............Nincsen tobbe kopasz fej csak s..gig ero HOMLOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 31 2005, 11:52 AM
> *En ugy hallottam hogy ...............Nincsen tobbe kopasz fej csak s..gig ero HOMLOK
> [post=199271]Quoted post[/post]​*



es akkor azt hogy RANCOLjak ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 31 2005, 04:57 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 31 2005, 04:57 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@May 31 2005, 11:52 AM
> *En ugy hallottam hogy ...............Nincsen tobbe kopasz fej csak s..gig ero HOMLOK
> [post=199271]Quoted post[/post]​*



es akkor azt hogy RANCOLjak ? :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=199277]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
A ranc csak a SZOKNYAn szep futyul futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@May 31 2005, 12:15 PM
> *
> A ranc csak a SZOKNYAn szep futyul futyul
> [post=199284]Quoted post[/post]​*



ha meg a NADRAGON van akkor nem vasaltak


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 31)

FENÉKen porolják ki a nadrágot... :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Május 31)

...megfeneklett a HAJÓ...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Május 31)

... hajósKAPITÁNY úr hajóját a vízen hosszan ereszti gitar gitar


----------



## cini (2005 Május 31)

EGYENRUHA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

HATALOM


----------



## cini (2005 Május 31)

...DICSŐSÉG


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by cini+May 31 2005, 01:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cini @ May 31 2005, 01:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>EGYENRUHA
> [post=199308]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_





Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2005, 02:00 PM
*HATALOM
[post=199312]Quoted post[/post]​*

Kattints a kibontásához...



<!--QuoteBegin-cini_@May 31 2005, 02:40 PM
*...DICSŐSÉG
[post=199316]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

BUKTA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

LEKVÁRos


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

PALACSINTA ..... ahhhh futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

CSALAFINTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

RÓKA


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

Vuk


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by voila_@May 31 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Vuk
> [post=199391]Quoted post[/post]​*


TÁS


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

Ebed


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

az ebedhez elég EGY tás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 31)

EGYKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

többes számban az egyke a SOKBA


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

100


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by voila_@May 31 2005, 05:39 PM
> *100
> [post=199409]Quoted post[/post]​*



101 ..... én NYERTEM :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

102


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by voila_@May 31 2005, 05:44 PM
> *102
> [post=199413]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez az irodám belső KÖZVETLEN száma


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

Erintes


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

Huh...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

ne IJESZTEGESS :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

HALLOWEEN h34r:


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

TÖK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

TOKKELUTOTT


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

TÖKFŐZELÉK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

FASIRT


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

BÉKA a sineken :rohog :rohog
nehogy Csöcsi félreértse


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

GÓLYA


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 31 2005, 06:31 PM
> *GÓLYA
> [post=199447]Quoted post[/post]​*



lesz BABA ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

ALI baba


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

Ali a MANÓ kutyám


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

KOBOLD sok piíze van


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

meno (mano) -- lekesett


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

MIRŐL ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

a MENŐ a *MANOROL*


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 31 2005, 07:16 PM
> *a MENŐ a MANOROL
> [post=199459]Quoted post[/post]​*



menő manó .... hm .... RAKO GUMI


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

Megint TÉMÁnál vagyunk :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 31 2005, 07:24 PM
> *Megint TÉMÁnál vagyunk :wacko:
> [post=199463]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem..nem ....  téma .... akkor az csak a KOCKÁZATI TŐKEBEFEKTETÉS lehet .. :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 31 2005, 12:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 31 2005, 12:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-mioki_@May 31 2005, 07:24 PM
> *Megint TÉMÁnál vagyunk :wacko:
> [post=199463]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem..nem ....  téma .... akkor az csak a KOCKÁZATI TŐKEBEFEKTETÉS lehet .. :rohog
[post=199465]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]Akkor a rako gumi a LEFEDEZESI (hedge) alap? :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 31 2005, 08:16 PM
> *
> Akkor a rako gumi a LEFEDEZESI (hedge) alap? :rohog :rohog
> [post=199490]Quoted post[/post]​*


cool cool és természetesen OVERNIGHT :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

KURIR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 31 2005, 08:24 PM
> *KURIR
> [post=199498]Quoted post[/post]​*



élményszámba megy a szakmázás és még Mioki sem cseszeget a piszkos fantáziámért , de nehogy örüljön legyen SZEXISTA KÖLTŐ :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

MUFOGSOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 31 2005, 08:27 PM
> *MUFOGSOR
> [post=199501]Quoted post[/post]​*



könnyü MOSNI


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

ARIEL


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 31 2005, 08:34 PM
> *ARIEL
> [post=199505]Quoted post[/post]​*



SEBASTIEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

RAKSALATA


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 31)

PEKING...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

MULAN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 31)

RAJZFILMVALOSAGTAN


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 31 2005, 08:49 PM
> *RAJZFILMVALOSAGTAN
> [post=199513]Quoted post[/post]​*



az meg MI ?


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

hogyan


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by voila_@May 31 2005, 09:02 PM
> *hogyan
> [post=199523]Quoted post[/post]​*



jót, s JÓL


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

jo HELYEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

> _Originally posted by voila_@May 31 2005, 09:05 PM
> * jo HELYEN
> [post=199525]Quoted post[/post]​*



melyik a ROSSZ ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

a LEGJOBB


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 31)

ha a rossz a legjobb, akkor ez a MAZOCHIZMUS ? :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

NEM is...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 31)

Fekete .........feher ..............IGEN...........nem futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 31)

...TESZT...


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

gyors


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 31)

....VONAT...


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

szerelem


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 31)

...SZÍV...


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

jegcsap


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 31)

...tavasszal majd KIOLVAD...


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

NEM hiszem...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 31)

csak mindig POZITÍVan...


----------



## voila (2005 Május 31)

GONDOLAT_ok...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 1)

a legGYORSabb


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 1)

Minat a VILLAM


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Június 1)

...........ENNI.........kene..... futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 1)

palcika(val is lehet!  ) - HOEMBER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 1)

cirok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 1)

Hazassag?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 1)

CSOMO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 1)

nem vagyok en Sandra, a NAGYsandor


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

kicsi


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 07:35 AM
> *kicsi
> [post=199739]Quoted post[/post]​*



aki a kicsit nem becsuli a nagyot nem ERDEMLI :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

megis MIT erdemel...?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 08:22 AM
> *megis MIT erdemel...?
> [post=199762]Quoted post[/post]​*



amit KIVAN


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

kivanok...PILLANAT...Khmmmm...kivantam...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

SZOMORU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

VASÁRNAP


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ÜNNEP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

EBÉD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

SZAKÁCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

FRANCIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ÁGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

BALDACHINos


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ahhoz LAKÁS is kell...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

Amire rengeteg REZSIt kell fizetni


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

meg ADÓt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

FÉLELEM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ÉLELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

SZENDVICS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

gyorsBÜFÉ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

KÁVÉ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

ABC


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

I. OSZTÁLY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *I. OSZTÁLY
> [post=199850]Quoted post[/post]​*



REPULOn ?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 1)

A VONATon


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

GOZOSon ?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 1)

Az inkabb FUSTOS volt :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

az akkor lehet, hogy KOLBASZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 1)

SONKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 1 2005, 01:05 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 1 2005, 01:05 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>az akkor lehet, hogy KOLBASZ
> [post=199860]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@Jun 1 2005, 01:16 PM
*SONKA  
[post=199868]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

meg hat TOJAS  imadom


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ÉHES vagyok  ti meg ilyeneket juttattok eszembe :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

ETIÓP ÉHEZŐk azok éhesek de mi?!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

üres kamrában lakik a SZEGÉNYség


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

HAJLÉKTALANOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

SATOROZOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

VÁNDOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

EDDA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

SULIs évek


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 1 2005, 02:13 PM
> *SULIs évek
> [post=199936]Quoted post[/post]​*



az elso CSOK pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

séta KÉZ a kézben


----------



## cini (2005 Június 1)

Kéz a kézben...
...MÁS a kézben...
...kéz a másban...
...más a másban... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

más-ság .... MELEGEK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

PARÁDÉ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 1)

...REPÜLŐ...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

ORIGAMI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 1)

...PAPIR...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

SZALVÉTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

GYŰJTEMÉNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 1)

....BÉLYEG... pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

NYALÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 1)

FAGYI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

hat igen, a fagyi...BEN&JERRY kiraly


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

TOM & jerry .... ja az nem fagyi


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

Macska


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Macska
> [post=200030]Quoted post[/post]​*


a szája szélét nyalja ....MIÉRT ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

PIÉRT <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

FARAGÓ


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

ko


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 04:44 PM
> *ko
> [post=200041]Quoted post[/post]​*



nálam OK


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

nalam IS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 04:50 PM
> *nalam IS
> [post=200048]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor mire VÁRUNK ?


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

Nalad vagy Nalam... :rohog 
IDO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 04:53 PM
> *Nalad vagy Nalam... :rohog
> IDO
> [post=200052]Quoted post[/post]​*



nézem a MENETRENDet


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

REPULO...?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 05:01 PM
> * REPULO...?
> [post=200059]Quoted post[/post]​*



hát nem is VONAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

MEGCSAP a fustje


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

NEM is...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

megcsap, ha mondom RONTOM-BONTOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

KEREKPEREC :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 1)

egyenes


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 1 2005, 05:28 PM
> *egyenes
> [post=200093]Quoted post[/post]​*



KÉT PONT között


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

SZEGENY Euklidesz. Ha tudna, hogy megsem...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 07:05 PM
> *SZEGENY Euklidesz. Ha tudna, hogy megsem...
> [post=200108]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool 
TÉVEDÉS ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

VIGJATEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

KÉZENFEKVŐ lenne moliere


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

ZSIBBAD a kezem


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 07:29 PM
> *ZSIBBAD a kezem
> [post=200120]Quoted post[/post]​*


CSERÉLGESD :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

ALSZIK szegeny ... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 07:36 PM
> *ALSZIK szegeny ... :rohog
> [post=200122]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool cool :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 07:36 PM
> *ALSZIK szegeny ... :rohog
> [post=200122]Quoted post[/post]​*



ELFÁRADT :rohog :rohog


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 1)

csak az IDPELTOLÓDÁS...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

SUGARHAJTASUREPULOGEPLAB (alias jetleg) :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 1)

STEWARDESS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

SZEXIZMUS :evil


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 1)

ETNA :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

KITOR figyelem!


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 1)

ÁLMODOZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

VAGYAKOZAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 08:59 PM
> *VAGYAKOZAS
> [post=200137]Quoted post[/post]​*



MIOKI :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

BULI????? pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 09:18 PM
> *BULI????? pironkodo
> [post=200139]Quoted post[/post]​*




én nem, csak TÖRLESZTETTEM :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

TARTOZTAL?????


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 09:23 PM
> *TARTOZTAL?????
> [post=200141]Quoted post[/post]​*



de csak egy PICIT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

picit NAGYON


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

nem, dehogy  fiatalság BOLONDSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

BOHOSAG :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

ez már nem az, de okozhat fiatalság ÉRZETET


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

es ebbol ERZEKI CSALODAS lesz!! :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

FATA MORGANA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

SZOTAR futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

FORDITÁS ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

egy SIMA egy forditott :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

ez igen .... iszunk és KÖTÖGETÜNK ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

KEFEKOTO-rol nem hallottal meg?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 09:54 PM
> *KEFEKOTO-rol nem hallottal meg?
> [post=200163]Quoted post[/post]​*


 hallottam, de a múltkor is ki kellett, hogy igazitsál SÜNDISZNÓ és az ő elhanyagolható tévédése ügyében :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

.....talan a SUROLOKEFEROL beszelgetunk?????


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 09:58 PM
> *.....talan a SUROLOKEFEROL beszelgetunk?????
> [post=200167]Quoted post[/post]​*


pontosan, mert én szerencsétlen sünit a FOGKEFÉVEL boronáltam össze :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

:rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog SZORSZALHASOGATAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

akkor sürgősen EPILALNI  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

probaltad mar???!!!!KINZAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 10:06 PM
> *probaltad mar???!!!!KINZAS
> [post=200174]Quoted post[/post]​*



most zavarba akarsz hozni pironkodo a BOROTVA jobb :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

:rohog jaj dehogy :evil GYANTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 10:10 PM
> *:rohog jaj dehogy :evil GYANTA
> [post=200179]Quoted post[/post]​*



na az csak lábra, karra jó, más HELYEKEN ..... auuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

szoval megis probaltad!!!!  :meghajolo miutan szortelenne valt mindenki ki igy ki ugy akkor legyen TERULET


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 10:14 PM
> *szoval megis probaltad!!!!  :meghajolo miutan szortelenne valt mindenki ki igy ki ugy akkor legyen TERULET
> [post=200183]Quoted post[/post]​*



lehetőleg ELFEKVŐ :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

TV-MACI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 1 2005, 10:18 PM
> *TV-MACI
> [post=200188]Quoted post[/post]​*


ismét előtérbe került a fogkefe problematikája, bár egy laza mozdulattal átugorva a köpést eljuthatunk ismét az ÁGYIG :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

a KOPEST nem szeretnem kihagyni!!!!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 10:22 PM
> *a KOPEST nem szeretnem kihagyni!!!!!! :rohog
> [post=200194]Quoted post[/post]​*


elötte vagy UTÁNA ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

csakis KOZBEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 1 2005, 10:26 PM
> *csakis KOZBEN!!!!!!!
> [post=200202]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez igen ... fogkefével a SZÁDBAN ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

Miert Neked nem MEGY?!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 1)

EGYEDUL nem megy, hahahaha


----------



## rena (2005 Június 1)

KETTEN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 2)

...a HALÁL ellen...( Cusack ) :meghajolo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

HÚSBOLT h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 2)

kanibal


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 2)

BOSZORKANY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 2)

az a SOTET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 2)

teliHOLD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

KISÉRTETEK h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 2)

...hiszi, remeny, SZERETET :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 2)

csak ezt az egy szot kellene betartani minden EMBERNEK... 
s eljonne a "mennyek orszaga"


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

csak nem a SZERETETre gondolsz?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

AMEN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

de igen, a FELTÉTELnélküli szeretetre


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 2 2005, 09:26 AM
> *de igen, a FELTÉTELnélküli szeretetre
> [post=200285]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez valami olyan, ha megdobnak kővel dobd VISSZA ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

persze, KENYÉRrel


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 2 2005, 09:34 AM
> *persze, KENYÉRrel
> [post=200291]Quoted post[/post]​*



mondjuk 1 hétig NAPON szárított ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

az még mindig jobb, mint amit az én kedves szomszédasszonyom a SZÁRÍTÓban szárítgat, legalább nem penészes


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 2 2005, 09:42 AM
> *az még mindig jobb, mint amit az én kedves szomszédasszonyom a SZÁRÍTÓban szárítgat, legalább nem penészes
> [post=200298]Quoted post[/post]​*



még jó hogy nem TEREGETI ki a pl. szennyest :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

inkább TAKARGATNI kellene


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 2 2005, 10:09 AM
> *inkább TAKARGATNI kellene
> [post=200336]Quoted post[/post]​*



honna látod, hogy KICSI ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

Most kicsi, vagy NAGY...?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:16 AM
> * Most kicsi, vagy NAGY...?
> [post=200350]Quoted post[/post]​*



SZERINTED melyik nagyobb a szám vagy ..... ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 2)

SZÁJ futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

SZEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

HARMADIK szem....


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 2 2005, 10:22 AM
> *HARMADIK szem....
> [post=200368]Quoted post[/post]​*



LÁB :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

SZAG :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

ÉRZÉK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 2 2005, 10:31 AM
> *ÉRZÉK
> [post=200385]Quoted post[/post]​*



KÉZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

kéz kezet MOS


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

mosogep


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *mosogep
> [post=200394]Quoted post[/post]​*



legyen egy jo olasz márka INDESIT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 2 2005, 11:39 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 2 2005, 11:39 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *mosogep
> [post=200394]Quoted post[/post]​*



legyen egy jo olasz márka INDESIT 
[post=200401]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
miért ne lehetne román? :blink: ARCTIC


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

Vagy OLASZ pasi...?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:41 AM
> * Vagy OLASZ pasi...?
> [post=200406]Quoted post[/post]​*



és egy BEVÁNDORLÓ ?


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

Hova VANDOROL...?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Hova VANDOROL...?
> [post=200408]Quoted post[/post]​*



TOUR DE FRANCE


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

Ok...BENNE vagyok...!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:45 AM
> * Ok...BENNE vagyok...!!!
> [post=200413]Quoted post[/post]​*


 pironkodo akkor NE MOZODULJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

ÁLLJ VAGY LÖVÖK!!!! :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

cool ELSO EMELET...!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:54 AM
> *cool ELSO EMELET...!!!
> [post=200425]Quoted post[/post]​*



hányas SZÁM ?


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

102


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 2 2005, 10:56 AM
> *102
> [post=200429]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez az én SZÁMOM


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 2)

Mer' az legalább NAGY :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Jun 2 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Mer' az legalább NAGY :rohog
> [post=200436]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 2)

nem csupán írni, de MONDANI is tudok nagyobbat :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

MESSZIRŐL JÖTT EMBER azt mond amit akar!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 2)

Es milyen igaz ez kulonossen az EMIGRACIOban <_< <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

AKCENTUS :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

JOGOSÍTVÁNY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

RENDŐRSÉG


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 2)

Bqnügy


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

ÜGYÉSZSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

BÖRTÖN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 2)

SZÍVed börtöne


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 2)

FEKETELYUK h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

SCI-FI


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

SOLARIS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

BIZARR


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

:angry: Nem is...!!!
Nekem TETSZIK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

BIZTOS George Clooney miatt  
(az eredeti sztori kulonben tenyleg nem rossz)


----------



## voila (2005 Június 2)

Kedves fagyis...!!!
En a konyvre gondoltam...a film_tol tobbet vartam... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

A TARKOVSZKIJ film az jó volt!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

Igen! 72-ben meg tudtak filmet csinalni. De azert mar akkor sem szamitott ez a film valami lenduletes akciofilmnek  

KOPASZ


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 2)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Igen! 72-ben meg tudtak filmet csinalni. De azert mar akkor sem szamitott ez a film valami lenduletes akciofilmnek
> 
> KOPASZ
> [post=200530]Quoted post[/post]​[/quote
> ...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 2)

kopaszKUTYA (ki emlekszik?)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

HOBO


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 2)

VADASZAT


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 2)

rongybaba írta:


> FagyisSzent írta:
> 
> 
> > Igen! 72-ben meg tudtak filmet csinalni. De azert mar akkor sem szamitott ez a film valami lenduletes akciofilmnek
> ...


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 2)

jut eszembe Mekk Elek, vagy az mar '73?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 2)

Imádtam mekk eleket!!!! :lol: GYEREKKOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

REGEN vot tan igaz se vot


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 2)

...TÖRTÉNELEM... :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

a GYOZOK irjak h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 2)

...ÉREM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 2)

mindig van MASIK OLDALa


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 2)

...ÁRNYÉK...


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 3)

nincs árnyék FÉNY nélkül


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 3)

...fényes a cipőm, CSINOS a szeretőm... gitar gitar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 3)

Az enyem meg CSINTALAN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 3)

...de RÁNCba lehet szedni :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 3)

Ne beszeljunk ranc - rol kezdek ALERGIAS lenni tole :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

KIÜTÉS


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 3)

BOX


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

zsak


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 3)

BÚZA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

TÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 3)

IDŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

GÖRBE :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 3)

BÖGRE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

FORRÓ CSOKOLÁDÉ meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

MEXICOOOOOOO :wub: meno


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

:iszunk viva TEQUILA :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

ott is ilyen AMPULLAban adjak valyon? honnan van ez a szokas Canadaban?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

műanyag FLAKONBAN !!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

egy flakon az mennyi LITER? mert ampullabol 7 a csucsom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

van GALLON is  citromot is nyalsz hozzá?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

ja, so elotte, citrom utana, mert az ezusthoz az dukal...
az aranyhoz fahejat kell NYALNI


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

fagyi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 3)

SZENT !!!! cool


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

:meghajolo igen


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

abbol is johet 2 liter, TELEN-nyaron meno


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

nagykabat


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

KADBAN allva, nagykabatban.... futyul gitar


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

meztelen


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

az olyan MINDEN-NAPOS sex


----------



## voila (2005 Június 3)

masnapos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 3)

BOROSTA ? <_< az nem jo, szurja az ember combjat


----------



## voila (2005 Június 4)

borotva


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

az ESZEMrol beszelunk?  :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 4)

iszom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 4)

:blink: I(S)ZOMAGY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

RAMBO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 4)

ISZONYÚ :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

USZONYOS ...


----------



## voila (2005 Június 4)

hal


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

SUKET


----------



## voila (2005 Június 4)

nema


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 4)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jun 4 2005, 12:21 AM
> *nema
> [post=200805]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: mivan? :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

HOSSZU, .... Lyvi, hosszuuuu!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 4)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 4 2005, 12:26 AM
> *HOSSZU, .... Lyvi, hosszuuuu!
> [post=200810]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog 

...forró NYÁR... meno


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

Quick KAKAO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 4)

...BAB...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

az HUVELYes...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 4)

...KARD... h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 4)

ELES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

KIGYO ..


----------



## voila (2005 Június 4)

eva


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 4)

ADÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 4)

Sajnos mindenut KOTELEZO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

Eroszakosak :evil


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

mint a PIACI legyek...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

Kofa


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

akkora a szaja, mint a Becsi KAPU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

Budai VAR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 4)

LEKVÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

NAGYMAMA fozte?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 4)

friss BARACKból minden évben


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

a nagypapa meg a maradekbol PALINKAT futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

kukta


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

meg a tobbi 6 TORPE....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 4)

KERTI


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 4)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 4 2005, 10:19 AM
> *KERTI
> [post=201005]Quoted post[/post]​*


paradise-eden-paradicsom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 4)

TRÓPUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 4)

PALMAFAAAAAAK - naplemente - tengerzugas (hol van Julian?)... hmmmmm


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

fehér meszelt CSÍKOK a pálmafák törzsén


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 5)

skunk


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 5)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 4 2005, 04:00 PM
> *skunk
> [post=201058]Quoted post[/post]​*


budos-borz, biztos a magyarok is ismertek es onnet ered a borzalom szavuk, mert egy alom borz nem mas mint borzalom


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 5)

> _Originally posted by rongybaba+Jun 4 2005, 08:43 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rongybaba @ Jun 4 2005, 08:43 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 4 2005, 04:00 PM
> *skunk
> [post=201058]Quoted post[/post]​*


budos-borz, biztos a magyarok is ismertek es onnet ered a *borzalom* szavuk, mert egy alom borz nem mas mint borzalom
[post=201069]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

akkor kiemeltem a borzalom szot 
DELON


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 5)

> _Originally posted by GIGI+Jun 4 2005, 07:43 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GIGI @ Jun 4 2005, 07:43 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



akkor kiemeltem a borzalom szot 
DELON 
[post=201075]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
zorro futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

MASZK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 5)

Buso


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

JÁRÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 5)

Megye


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

NEM megy!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 5)

WC :wacko: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 5)

ESZI nem eszi nem kap mast


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 5)

SÜLTCSIRKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 5)

Roadkill


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

VACSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 5)

KÉS VILLA


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 5)

... olló, nem GYEREK kezébe való


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 5)

JÁTÉK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 5)

ÉLET


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 6)

kenyer


----------



## rena (2005 Június 6)

KEMENCE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 6)

SOTET


----------



## rena (2005 Június 6)

EJSZAKA


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 6)

CSILLAGOK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 6)

EGRI?


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 6)

VÁR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

GODOT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 6)

MAJOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

KOSZORUKO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 6)

CIGÁNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

kubai VENDEGMUNKAS B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 6)

ÉPíTKEZÉS


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 6)

TČGLA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

BEEPITETT ember h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 6)

FALAZO


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 6)

hazug


----------



## rena (2005 Június 6)

SPEKULANS


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 6)

VČRSZIVO :evil


----------



## rena (2005 Június 6)

GONOSZ


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 6)

DAGANAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 6)

Csak ne legyen ROSSZINDULATU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

KISMALAC


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 6)

malacSŰLT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 6)

Te is EHES vagy :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

MAKK (marmint, amivel az ehes diszno - pardon, malac - almodik)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 6)

TOLGYFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 6)

BÚTOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

ha butor, akkor HALOTTI TOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 6)

toros KÁPOSZTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

TOLTOTT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 6)

...FEGYVER...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

LEFEGYVERZO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 6)

...MOSOLY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 6)

ALBUM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 6)

...BÉLYEG... pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 6)

A ragasztojat IZLETESEBBE tehetnek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 7)

izleloBIMBO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 7)

A NYELV-en??


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

Edes ANYAnyelv


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

SZOMORÍTÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

Banat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

Akkor megette a FENE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 6 2005, 05:37 PM
> *A NYELV-en??
> [post=201437]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ja ugy hivja, Ditta  "edes anyanyelvunk" :rohog 
a fene erti ezt, de legalabb nem RAGALYOS! :lol:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 7)

ELEMER :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 7)

a kisEGE'R?


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 6 2005, 06:48 PM
> *a kisEGE'R?
> [post=201482]Quoted post[/post]​*


 Cini cini cincig az eger cini-cini vigan el. Nics itthon a cica senkitol se feeel, nincs itthon a kutya senkitol se fel. Ha itthon van cica kutya az se sokat er, mert a kiseger minden kis futyul ba belefer... hej futyul


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 7)

> _Originally posted by rongybaba+Jun 6 2005, 08:33 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rongybaba @ Jun 6 2005, 08:33 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GIGI_@Jun 6 2005, 06:48 PM
> *a kisEGE'R?
> [post=201482]Quoted post[/post]​*


Cini cini cincig az eger cini-cini vigan el. Nics itthon a cica senkitol se feeel, nincs itthon a kutya senkitol se fel. Ha itthon van cica kutya az se sokat er, mert a kiseger minden kis futyul ba belefer... hej futyul
[post=201525]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Darn! az elso futtyos az a LYUK akart lenni :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 7)

SAJT? (orulok hogy koztunk vagy!)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

Peneszes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 7)

Minnel peneszessebb annal DRAGAb :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 7)

es annal kevesbe elvezheto :wacko: DOLLAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 7)

gyenge LEJ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

a lejton nincs MEGALLAS !


----------



## rena (2005 Június 7)

FÉK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 7)

Fékon FÉRFI ING a 70es évekből


----------



## rena (2005 Június 7)

GALLER


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 7)

Victoria kiralyno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

vizeses


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 7)

meditalas


----------



## rena (2005 Június 7)

NYUGALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

KOMA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 7)

ERDÉLYI FATÁNYÉROS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

Hizo KURA


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 7)

amerikaiak


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

HABORU :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

es BEKE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

KOVER OROSZLAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 7)

ANGLIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

azok SOVANY oroszlanok B)


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 7)

allatkert


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 7)

keptelen kepes TERMESZETRAJZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

ISKOLA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

elemi


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

ÖSZTÖN pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

ELET?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

SZULETES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

pelus


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

KAKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

BABAolaj


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

KOSZMO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Koldok


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

CSIPESZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

szemoldok? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

JA ....OSSZENOTT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Sziami?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

a MACSKANK kitti


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

SZORpamacs?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

a negy ami 6 hete szuletett az igen;de o igazi NŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

TUNDERMESE


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

:evil VALOSAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

futyul Aha ALOM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

POFARA ESES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Sikertelen RANDI


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 8)

Kerem a KOVETKEZOT!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

URSULA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Medve


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

SAJT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Hollo


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

roka


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Vuk


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

karak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Bunda


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

foci


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Labda


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

vilag


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Vege


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

FÖL;VIGYAZZ!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Mar megint? :blink: Katonsag


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

EJTOERNYO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Kecskemeti REPTER


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

LEEGTEM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

HANGULAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Menybol az ANGYAL


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

ARK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Lada


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

????????????Vizsgaauto


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 7 2005, 08:10 PM
> *????????????Vizsgaauto
> [post=201853]Quoted post[/post]​*





Ark az elso mesterseges aramforras ami egy ladan ill egy ladaban volt elhelyezve


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

nekem meg a legkedvesebb osztalytarsam, akitol igazi egyiptomi RAZO-övet kaptam emlekbe


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

az en volt bp-i kolleganoimnek biztos a szivuk szakadna meg egy igazi ruhaert...
a razo-ov, az egy muszlin-stola-szeru amire egy csomo fempenz-szeru +gyongyok vannak varva. ezt kotik a csipore, s ez "szol" mikor razod a csipod...
jo sokszor gyakoroltam mar vele, volt hogy "majdnem" ritmusra sikerult is...


----------



## rongybaba (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 7 2005, 05:43 PM
> *nem tudom, mi a razo?  Nekem a barátnőm a suliban egy banghladesi lány volt, Roxana, tőle kaptam egy gyönyörű teljes öltözet ruhát. Muszlin, tényleg nagyon szép, de max jelmezbálba vehetném én csak fel. <_< De azért nagyon szép EMLÉK..
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


 A bangladesit emelem ki, es akkor BIHAR, Bangladesh resze volt az Indiai Bihar allamnak aminek Calcutta a fovarosa es Darjeling is ott van es Korosi Csoma ott van eltemetve. Az egyik baratnom szuleinek a haza egesz kozel van egyszer egyszer tesznek ra viragot amikor eszukbe jutok. futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

RÉSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

EPIZÓD


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

SOROZAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

BRAZIL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...FOCI...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

ZOLD-SARGA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...nemtom kik ők... futyul ...SZIVÁRVÁNY...


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

égBOLT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 8 2005, 02:09 AM
> *...nemtom kik ők... futyul ...SZIVÁRVÁNY...
> [post=201937]Quoted post[/post]​*


en sem :rohog 
PENZKOLTES


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

jó kis HOBBI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...gyerekkoromban...szalvétaGYŰJTÉS...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

a penzes hobbit jobb szeretnem :evil  ISKOLAI PAPIRGYUJTES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

MEH


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

VIRÁG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Bibe pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

mindjart a LÉNYEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 8 2005, 03:57 AM
> *mindjart a LÉNYEG
> [post=201986]Quoted post[/post]​*




Harmonia


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

TÁNC - ez volt az egyesület neve, ahol táncoltam...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

LATIN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...ÉRETTSÉGI... pironkodo 4-est produkáltam anno belőle... futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

ÁLLAMVIZSGA!!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 8 2005, 04:04 AM
> *...ÉRETTSÉGI... pironkodo 4-est produkáltam anno belőle... futyul
> [post=201995]Quoted post[/post]​*





Tortenelem h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...ma kezdődtek ITTHON a szóbeli vizsgák töriből... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 8 2005, 04:07 AM
> *...ma kezdődtek ITTHON a szóbeli vizsgák töriből... pironkodo
> [post=202000]Quoted post[/post]​*





Itt HONFOGLALAS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

LO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...négy lába van, mégis MEGBOTLIK... :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

LEBUKAS pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...TÉGLA... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

epitkezes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

Jah...SÓDER...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

KOBMETER HEGYEK :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

MATEK pelda


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

EGYENLET


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

X


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

ALAIRAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

firka


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

IKRA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...HALÁSZlé...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 8)

halász, VADÁSZ, madarász
más tarisznyájában kotorász...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

martas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 8)

NOKEDLI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 8)

TOJAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...FÉSZEK...


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 8)

CSALÁDi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

erről jut eszembe lépek FŐZNI, mert éhen halnak... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

LEVES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 8)

LEVELES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

TÉSZTA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 8)

SÜTEMÉNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...KRÉMES....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 8)

JULI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

KUDLIK :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

Delta ...TUDOMÁNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

ESZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

OSZT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

ATOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

ANTI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

ELLENZEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

PÁR t


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

PÁRBAJ :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

pár t... pár baja az ő GONDJUK is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

gond az, hogy szerintuk nem az ovek, hanem aze, aki felvallalja. o a pedig a GONDNOK !


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 8 2005, 06:34 PM
> *gond az, hogy szerintuk nem az ovek, hanem aze, aki felvallalja. o a pedig a GONDNOK !
> [post=202133]Quoted post[/post]​*



ó a nép ... az istenadta NÉP ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

odi profanum vulgus... :evil 

KOZONSEGES


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

ESETENKÉNT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

GRAVITACIO a felelos mindenert


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

viagra vagy PLASZTIKAI SEBÉSZET segít ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

:rohog "Mert ez MUANYAG..." (hajdani oriasi kaliberu reklamszoveg)


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

brrrrrrrrrrr .........zzzzzzzzzz...... DURACEL-t akarooooook !!!!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

energizer NYUSZI nem eleg jo?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 8 2005, 08:05 PM
> *energizer NYUSZI nem eleg jo?
> [post=202147]Quoted post[/post]​*



ha PLAYBOY akkor gyühet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 8)

MEZTELEN NŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

HOL ???????? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

KERESD (a not) h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

SHERLOCK HOLMES h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

forditott NYOMOZAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 8 2005, 08:20 PM
> *forditott NYOMOZAS
> [post=202159]Quoted post[/post]​*



DR WATTSON ? :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

mi van a *TV*-ben? (What's on?)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

csak egy DOBOZ ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

TOTEK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 8)

SZINES futyul futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

TINTAPACA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

ALMODOM...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 8 2005, 09:13 PM
> *ALMODOM...
> [post=202173]Quoted post[/post]​*



ÉBREN ?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 8)

onamitas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

CIPPOLA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

biztos forrásból tudom, hogy észak-OLASZ és nem déli :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

nekik van a LEGNAGYOBB


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 8 2005, 09:33 PM
> *nekik van a LEGNAGYOBB
> [post=202183]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha ez igaz akkor nekem meg a legnagyobb KOMPLEXUS-m lesz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

KISEBBSEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 8)

de SZAVAZATI JOG-l rendelkezik


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

meg kenyerrel es CIRKUSSZAL?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

artista is lesz?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

meg KESDOBALO is!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Az a KOCSMA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

ez nem az a kesdobalo. ez MUVESZET !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Akkor az Rajz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

KRETARAJZVERSENY (az Engels-teren - akkor igy hivtak)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

SZINES rajzok?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

asszongyak: Canada olyan mint a SZIVARVANY!


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Június 8)

ELTŰNT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

TORONTO mindenesetre nagyonis "szivarvanyos"


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Igen, megint lesz FOLVONULAS :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...MÁJUS 1... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 8 2005, 04:27 PM
> *...MÁJUS 1... :blink:
> [post=202220]Quoted post[/post]​*





Itt HOMOKOS vonulas lesz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

egy egesz HO(mok)NAP-ig fog tartani a bulijuk!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 8 2005, 10:28 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jun 8 2005, 10:28 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Tudom...tavaly ilyenkor már elmeséltétek milyen klassz is vót... :evil  

<!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Jun 8 2005, 10:32 PM
*egy egesz HO(mok)NAP-ig fog tartani a bulijuk! 
[post=202227]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

:wacko: nanemááá...1hónapig...??? HIHETETLEN...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Ha egyszer all Akkor ALL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

mint Katiban a GYEREK :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

bisecurin :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

de tudod...de tudod... :wacko: :rohog ...TUDÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

Hit es BIZALOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 8)

HATALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 8)

RENDSZERvaltas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

...GAZDA... :blink:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 8)

SZABAD -e az a gazda? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

....AKARAT...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 8)

ne akartoskodj!  SZERETNEM; ez udvariasabb?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 8)

és mindenképpen a CÉLravezetőbb út is...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 9)

hat nem biztos, viszont a cel SZENTesiti az eszkozt!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Sarkanyolo Szent GYORGY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 9)

Te HAZAbeszelsz Csocsi


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 9)

hol a haza ITT vagy ott?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

itt a PIROS hol a PIROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

FLAMENCO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

CASTANETTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

BIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 9 2005, 08:56 AM
> *BIKA
> [post=202364]Quoted post[/post]​*



KOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

a PASIm az kos jegyű.... :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 9 2005, 09:37 AM
> *a PASIm az kos jegyű.... :lol:
> [post=202366]Quoted post[/post]​*



upsz ... en is   akkor az egy ALDAS :lol:


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 9)

VALLÁS? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

colibatus


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 9)

SOHA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

MINDIG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

MUNKA


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 9)

MÁNIA :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

az bizony má BETEGSEG


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 9)

orvosok... keressünk VIDÁMabb témát :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

VIDAMPARK


----------



## mioki (2005 Június 9)

HULLÁMVASÚT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

tudtam hogy ezt irod!!! :rohog ROKAMIKI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

ha kap ESZI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

vagy ISSZA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 9)

BORNEMISZA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

FERFI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

a NO nem iszik ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 9)

PÁR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

parban TESZIK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 9)

teszik-VESZIK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

tesz-vesz VAROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

FALU


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

MINDSZENT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

APRÓ SZENTEK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

ANGYALOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 9)

ÖRDÖG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 9 2005, 01:38 PM
> *ÖRDÖG
> [post=202504]Quoted post[/post]​*



... s ha egy fokkal SZEBB nala ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

akkor maga az ISTEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

MÁSVILÁG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 9 2005, 01:54 PM
> *MÁSVILÁG
> [post=202513]Quoted post[/post]​*



ezt vegyem ugy lanyok, hogy a FERFIAKAT elkuldted a ....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

Dehogyis...még e világon elintézem őket!!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 9 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Dehogyis...még e világon elintézem őket!!!! :rohog
> [post=202517]Quoted post[/post]​*



... es HOGYAN ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

OTLETEKET szeretned hallani???latni


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:25 PM
> *OTLETEKET szeretned hallani???latni
> [post=202522]Quoted post[/post]​*



ha esetleg okulasomhoz egy-ket KONKRETUMOT megosztanal ....  csak ne legyen nagyon veres :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

csak olyat TUDNEK :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:28 PM
> *csak olyat TUDNEK :rohog
> [post=202526]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor ez a CIKLUS vege  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

a ciklus az kellene nektek-NAPTAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 9)

JULIANUS-féle?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 9 2005, 02:33 PM
> *JULIANUS-féle?
> [post=202529]Quoted post[/post]​*



HAVI bontásban ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

csak ide lyukadunk ki; BUGYI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:41 PM
> *csak ide lyukadunk ki; BUGYI
> [post=202533]Quoted post[/post]​*



meg kel STOPPOLNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 9 2005, 07:08 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 9 2005, 07:08 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 9 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Dehogyis...még e világon elintézem őket!!!! :rohog
> [post=202517]Quoted post[/post]​*



... es HOGYAN ?  
[post=202518]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
....iszonyú profi vagyok vitatkozás-veszekedésben állítólag :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

stoppolni - AUTÓPÁLYA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

SEBESSEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

VERSENY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

VALTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

PÉNZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

AUTOMATA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:47 PM
> *AUTOMATA
> [post=202544]Quoted post[/post]​*



semmi ELVEZET  :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

igy legalabb nem RECCSEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:50 PM
> *igy legalabb nem RECCSEN
> [post=202547]Quoted post[/post]​*



teljesen be kell NYOMNI, benn tartani, nem kapkodni ....akkor nem recseg  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 9 2005, 07:52 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 9 2005, 07:52 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:50 PM
> *igy legalabb nem RECCSEN
> [post=202547]Quoted post[/post]​*



jobban be kell NYOMNI, benn tartani, nem kapkodni ....akkor nem recseg  :rohog
[post=202549]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
es ha [email protected] a KUPLUNG futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:52 PM
> *
> es ha [email protected] a KUPLUNG futyul
> [post=202550]Quoted post[/post]​*



kimelni kell .... CSERE :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 9 2005, 07:54 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 9 2005, 07:54 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:52 PM
> *
> es ha [email protected] a KUPLUNG futyul
> [post=202550]Quoted post[/post]​*



kimelni kell .... CSERE :rohog :rohog
[post=202556]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
de a 20 eves KOCSI-t is


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 02:55 PM
> *
> de a 20 eves KOCSI-t is
> [post=202557]Quoted post[/post]​*



az az igazi KAROSSZERIA  csak nem szabad meghajtani


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

foleg amikor az akna szelevel szethasitom a KUSZOBOT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 9)

HASRA ESES :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

nem kuszobcsere;SEB


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 03:00 PM
> *nem kuszobcsere;SEB
> [post=202566]Quoted post[/post]​*



no mar megint a VÉR-nel tartunk  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 9 2005, 08:08 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 9 2005, 08:08 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 9 2005, 03:00 PM
> *nem kuszobcsere;SEB
> [post=202566]Quoted post[/post]​*



no mar megint a VÉR-nel tartunk  :rohog
[post=202571]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
legyen............KES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

GYILKOSSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

BÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 9)

FIZETÉSNAP :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

nalam nincs ilyen MUNKANELKULI SEGELY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

EhBER


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

de EHENHALAShoz sok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Szomalia


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

SOVANYSAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 07:27 PM
> *SOVANYSAG
> [post=202604]Quoted post[/post]​*



brrrrrrrrr....... FOGYÓKÚRA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

NORBI UPDATE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 07:35 PM
> *NORBI UPDATE
> [post=202609]Quoted post[/post]​*



ez a norbi TITKA :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

meg az enyem :rohog LEVEL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 07:49 PM
> *meg az enyem :rohog LEVEL
> [post=202619]Quoted post[/post]​*



és milyen (level) SZINTEN titok ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

hatha most ezt ELARULNAM akkor nem lenne titok :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 07:54 PM
> *hatha most ezt ELARULNAM akkor nem lenne titok :evil
> [post=202623]Quoted post[/post]​*



ha nem arulod el akkor KÉMKEDEK B)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

007


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

Halle Barry


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

MESTERSEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 08:32 PM
> *MESTERSEG
> [post=202643]Quoted post[/post]​*



inkánn SZÓRAKOZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

vihancolas :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

MatracMUVESZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

BUVESZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

SZEMfenyvesztes


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

SZEMUVEG B)


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 08:42 PM
> *SZEMUVEG B)
> [post=202656]Quoted post[/post]​*



az enyém 1,5-s


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Az enyem 2-es de nem latok vele. Szoval minden no SZEP


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 9 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Az enyem 2-es de nem latok vele. Szoval minden no SZEP
> [post=202663]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem is van csak az egyik ilyen a masik meg olyan.TAJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Hegyek


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

HAVAK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

HOEMBER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Lavina


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

silec


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

VAX


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

azt en is hasznalom;KREATIV GUMI wax


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 08:54 PM
> *azt en is hasznalom;KREATIV GUMI wax
> [post=202677]Quoted post[/post]​*



mitől kreativ egy gumi ?  FELHUZZÁK ?  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

nem; a HAJUKRA KENIK!!!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 08:59 PM
> *nem; a HAJUKRA KENIK!!!!!!!
> [post=202682]Quoted post[/post]​*


és az a neve, hogy kreativ gumi ??  tök jó .... akkor én is felkenem a hajamra a GOODYEAR -t  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

ma..megint kezdi!!!!!Ennek az anygnak a neve:Kreativ gumi wax;es azert hivjak igy mert nyulos;es ez nem mindegyik waxra jellemzo.Ja es mellesleg olasz termek!!!!!!AUTO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:04 PM
> *ma..megint kezdi!!!!!Ennek az anygnak a neve:Kreativ gumi wax;es azert hivjak igy mert nyulos;es ez nem mindegyik waxra jellemzo.Ja es mellesleg olasz termek!!!!!!AUTO
> [post=202686]Quoted post[/post]​*



jó van na .... :angry: hülyének is kell lenni valakinek :rohog 
az olaszok meg mindet kitalálnak, hogy nyuljon  
FERRARI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

PORSCHE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:07 PM
> *PORSCHE
> [post=202690]Quoted post[/post]​*


... maradt belőle ÜTKÖZÉS után


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

RONCS max


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

VADÁSZAT  jó pénz


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

csak tudod;  VIZSLA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:13 PM
> *csak tudod;  VIZSLA
> [post=202699]Quoted post[/post]​*



RETRIVER


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

TISZA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

MOSONI-DUNA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

FOLDRAJZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

HOMOK KÉP


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

UVEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

FÚVÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

SALGOTARJAN;bar Te nem ezt irtad volna :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:35 PM
> *SALGOTARJAN;bar Te nem ezt irtad volna :evil
> [post=202726]Quoted post[/post]​*



hát nem , de ott van a GYŐZIKE is


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

meg sok ROMA is


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

NAPOLY-t jobban szeretem


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

de en nem RÓMAt irtam!!A kulonbseget Te tudod!!VELENCE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:45 PM
> *de en nem RÓMAt irtam!!A kulonbseget Te tudod!!VELENCE
> [post=202737]Quoted post[/post]​*



a SÓHAJOK HIDJA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

hm....SZERELEM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:48 PM
> *hm....SZERELEM
> [post=202740]Quoted post[/post]​*


az ÖRÖK !!!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

akkor en vmit elrontottam;VEGES


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 09:55 PM
> *akkor en vmit elrontottam;VEGES
> [post=202746]Quoted post[/post]​*


a hiba nem az ön KÉSZÜLÉKÉBEN van .... egyedül nem lehet elrontani a társasjátékot  annyira bölcs voltam, hogy ez már szinte margaság :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

inkabb kozhely ;TV


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

ANTENNA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

PARABOLA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

hyperbola


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

ki is volt a MUSORVEZETO???vagy az a szuperbola volt .. :huh: haaaat most megragadtam pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 10:22 PM
> *ki is volt a MUSORVEZETO???vagy az a szuperbola volt .. :huh: haaaat most megragadtam pironkodo
> [post=202765]Quoted post[/post]​*


ÁRKUS JÓZSEF


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

es akkor mi volt a CIM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 10:25 PM
> *es akkor mi volt a CIM
> [post=202770]Quoted post[/post]​*


csak DUDOLNI tudom :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

nem TANCOLnad inkabb el????


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 10:34 PM
> *nem TANCOLnad inkabb el????
> [post=202782]Quoted post[/post]​*


eltáncoltam .... de ONE STEPP megy


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

nem lattam; TWO a tobbi lepessel mi lett??????????????????????


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 10:41 PM
> *nem lattam; TWO a tobbi lepessel mi lett??????????????????????
> [post=202789]Quoted post[/post]​*



itt UGRABUGRÁLOK egy ideje és a szomszéd kérdi átjöhet e :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

mer' mit akar a szomszed??GIMNASZTIKAZNI??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 9)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 9 2005, 10:51 PM
> *mer' mit akar a szomszed??GIMNASZTIKAZNI??
> [post=202792]Quoted post[/post]​*


szerintem egy SHINO TAI NOUMI masszázst


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

birnad???CSONTKOVACS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 9)

RECCS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

GERINC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 9)

SZALKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 9)

HALACSKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 10)

halPENZecske


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 10)

Penz az nem fontos , mi csak SZORAKOZASbol dolgozunk :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

szorakozas 12 ORABAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

DÉLI HARANGSZÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

NANDORFEHERVAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

SZERB


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

CEVAPCICA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

az nagyon fincsi KAJA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

BABFŐZELÉK lesz ma!!!!! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

SZARAZ vagy ZOLD???


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

szaritott LEVELIBEKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

LAPOS :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

PIZZA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

MOZZARELLA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

BIVALY TEJ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

abbol van????akkor inkabb TRaP PISTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jun 10 2005, 11:35 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Jun 10 2005, 11:35 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>BIVALY TEJ
> [post=202963]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 10 2005, 11:36 AM
*abbol van????akkor inkabb TRaP PISTA
[post=202965]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

a pista is HIM :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

Na ne  :rohog HER


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

HER E ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

nem maradt le az E; :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog NEYLON TASKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 11:48 AM
> *nem maradt le az E; :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog NEYLON TASKA
> [post=202988]Quoted post[/post]​*



COMBFIX :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

:rohog :rohog :rohog mast vartam VAZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 12:00 PM
> *:rohog :rohog :rohog mast vartam VAZ
> [post=203002]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem akartam, hogy csalodj :rohog :rohog UAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

TEHER


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

visszavezetem en oda TERHESSEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 12:09 PM
> *visszavezetem en oda TERHESSEG
> [post=203012]Quoted post[/post]​*



a gyerekkeszites TECHNIKAJA valoban kellemes :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

latod meg segitesz is  TARTOZEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 12:15 PM
> *latod meg segitesz is  TARTOZEK
> [post=203019]Quoted post[/post]​*



csak a ferjed meg ne tudja :rohog :rohog :rohog milyen SEGEDESZKOZ ? kell meg ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

:wacko: rossz fele iranyitgatsz pironkodo ;TB


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 12:19 PM
> *:wacko: rossz fele iranyitgatsz pironkodo ;TB
> [post=203026]Quoted post[/post]​*


AFA  ez a helyes irany ? :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

ADÓCSALÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

APEH


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 10)

FÉLELEM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

ELERTEK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

FOGOCSKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 10 2005, 02:44 PM
> *FOGOCSKA
> [post=203086]Quoted post[/post]​*



inkább BUJÓCSKA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 10)

...zold ag, zold LEVELECSKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

azt meg szereti a kicsi KECSKE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

csak a KAPOSZTA megmaradjon!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

ha én lennék a kecske akkor SNITT a káposztának :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

MOZI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

volt olyan topic ahol valóban NÉZTEM, mint a moziban


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

szia rokonom, ROZI.


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

ezek szerint ez is a NŐK felelőssége :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

KERESD őket


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

már BELEFÁRADTAM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

de csak azert ,mert megtalaltad az IGAZIT


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 08:15 PM
> *de csak azert ,mert megtalaltad az IGAZIT
> [post=203137]Quoted post[/post]​*


erre csak akkor jössz rá amikor VÉGE


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

ezt Te jobban TUDOD


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

NEM TUDOM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

VALASZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

szerintem ez mindig egy örök KÉTSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

es ekkor jon a KETSEGBEESES :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 08:25 PM
> *es ekkor jon a KETSEGBEESES :wacko:
> [post=203146]Quoted post[/post]​*



a fenéket ... az élet szép ... az ég kék, a víz nedves és a nők GYÖNYÖRŰEK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

igen  FIATALOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

ez nem KOR kérdése !!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

vagy BELULROL jovorol beszelsz?? :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 08:32 PM
> *vagy BELULROL jovorol beszelsz?? :rohog :meghajolo
> [post=203152]Quoted post[/post]​*



a KÜLSŐ sem mellékes, de ez nem függ össze az évjárattal


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

ALAK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

inkább ÖSSZHATÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

hat erre nem jut eszembe semmi.... :blink: .............LATVANY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

CSÁBÍTÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

SZEXI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

TUTAJOS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

:blink: :blink: KIKOT :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

nem .... SZÉTSZEDIK ... mert fát szállit :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

:evil :evil csak nehogy ELEMI OSZTON legyen belole


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

az nem baj ha MINDENT ELSÖPRŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 10)

UTCASEPRO futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

JELMEZ futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

VELENCE gitar :iszunk


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 10)

romantika


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

CSILLAGOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

A HORIZONTON LEBUKÓ NAP ..... na ebből válogassatok


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

NAPLEMENTE futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 09:15 PM
> *NAPLEMENTE futyul
> [post=203198]Quoted post[/post]​*


nap lement e .... itt már SÖTÉT van


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

FEJBEN???


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

igen és ezért sötét minden ember PUPILLÁJA :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

az agyara gondoltam :rohog :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 09:26 PM
> *az agyara gondoltam :rohog :evil
> [post=203210]Quoted post[/post]​*


az is sötét, hiszen ha tükör elött állsz a pupilládon keresztűl BELENÉZHETSZ a fejedbe :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

MASHOVA is!! h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 10 2005, 09:29 PM
> *MASHOVA is!! h34r:
> [post=203213]Quoted post[/post]​*


nehogy megsértődjél pironkodo csak vicceltem  különben meg még HOVÁ ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

idonket jo lenne a hangsulyt is jelolni :rohog :rohog :rohog nem vagyok sertodekeny csak hisztis picsa  
Hat a sotet ÉJSZAKABA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

ha nagyon sötét akkor TAPOGATÓZÁSSAL is tájékozódhatunk


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

es elso tapintasra megismerjuk ELLENFELUNK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 10)

.... és jöhet a KÜZDÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 10)

ki a NYERO??? :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 10)

a nyero SZAMOK a kovetkezok: x, x, x , x , x ,


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

SZÁMMISZTIKA h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

FATYOL


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 11)

Húú, gondolkoztam, hogy mi az a fatyol, aztán megvilágosodtam, úgyhogy HASTÁNC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

HASMENES?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 11)

HasMÉNES? futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

az ALAGI?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 11)

Erről eszembe jutott, hogy a páromnak volt egy Alapi nevű kollegája, aki véletlenül átlőtte fegyvertisztítás közben a tenyerét. Na, ZIZI-t nem adnék neki, mert csak elszórná futyul


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 11)

gyerek kor


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

ÖRÖK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

varos a DOMBokon


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 11)

VÉNUSZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

KARTALAN szepseg, vagy kortalan?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Nyomorek


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

bena? akkor csak a SZAJA jar


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

dumas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 11)

Noi ADOTTSAG :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Nagy MELLEK pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

SZEMFELSZEDES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

FELaron


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

felruhaz a CORVIN Aruhaz


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

MÁTYÁS futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

az ODAAT van :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 11 2005, 02:17 PM
> *az ODAAT van :rohog
> [post=203446]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem jól mondod, mert az odaát van BC-ben :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

VICTORIA szigetre?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

A, nem , a VIZeseshez


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

Viz? attol csak ROZSDAt kapni!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

CSAMCSOGAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

csöcsi mondaná, fujj MALAC


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

Mangalica!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:11 PM
> *Mangalica!! :rohog
> [post=203488]Quoted post[/post]​*


az a GÖNDÖR SZŐRŰ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 11)

BIRKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

BEEEEEEEE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 11)

ESTI BIRKASZÁMLÁLÁS :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

100-ig


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

melyik a BARÁTNŐ :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

PASZTOR :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

VALLASos birka :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

aki saját maga nyirja a GYAPJÁT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

FONAL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 11)

en mar reg ELVESZTETTEM... :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 11 2005, 03:27 PM
> *en mar reg ELVESZTETTEM... :wacko:
> [post=203514]Quoted post[/post]​*



rá se ránts, én is elvesztettem már jó néhány ÉVE :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

még jo!! :rohog EVFORDULO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 11)

TERíTETT ASZTAL :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

EBED


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:30 PM
> *még jo!! :rohog EVFORDULO
> [post=203518]Quoted post[/post]​*


EMLÉKEZETKIESÉS  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

nincs EMLEK?? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:33 PM
> *nincs EMLEK?? :rohog
> [post=203523]Quoted post[/post]​*



azért akad az elejéről még VALAMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 11)

KIS PORCELÁNTÁRGYAK NAGYMAMA POLCÁN :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 11 2005, 03:38 PM
> *KIS PORCELÁNTÁRGYAK NAGYMAMA POLCÁN :rohog
> [post=203526]Quoted post[/post]​*


mind ÖSSZETÖRTEM véletlen :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

nagy volt a VEHEMENCIA futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:43 PM
> *nagy volt a VEHEMENCIA futyul
> [post=203535]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... és hamar VÉGEZTEM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

mint ALTALABAN :evil :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:48 PM
> *mint ALTALABAN :evil :rohog :rohog :rohog
> [post=203542]Quoted post[/post]​*



... aztat, meg honnan tudod ? vedd tudomásul MINDIG :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

no ebbe az ÉRDEKFESZÍTŐ társalgásba jobban teszem, ha nem folyok bele h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

mindig-hm;SZTRECCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:55 PM
> *mindig-hm;SZTECCS
> [post=203556]Quoted post[/post]​*


LACCS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 11 2005, 09:03 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 11 2005, 09:03 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 11 2005, 03:55 PM
> *mindig-hm;SZTECCS
> [post=203556]Quoted post[/post]​*


LACCS 
[post=203561]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 11)

hát akkor ... gumi (ha jól sejtem arról volt szó) .....TAURUS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

kerék


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

SZERENCSE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

VAK h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 05:39 PM
> *VAK h34r:
> [post=203570]Quoted post[/post]​*


meg a SZERELEM is az


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

szerelem, feneketlen VEREM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

még a KRUMPLI is elfér benne


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

ha sok krumplit eszel IZZADNI fog a labad


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

KICSIRAZIK, akarmit csinálsz vele. <_<


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

Izzad es kicsirazik ,  GOMBA fog noni rajta :wacko: :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

gombaPAPRIKÁS - nem lábgombából :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

marhalábszár PÖRKÖLT csipős paprikával ... gomba nélkűl :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

paprikas HANGULATban lesz ferjem ha hazajon focizasbol es meglatja en meg itt a gepen logtam :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

GOMBA porkolt tejfolosen nokedlival


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Jun 11 2005, 05:59 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Jun 11 2005, 05:59 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>paprikas HANGULATban lesz ferjem ha hazajon focizasbol es meglatja en meg itt a gepen logtam :wacko:
> [post=203586]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 05:59 PM
*GOMBA porkolt tejfolosen nokedlival
[post=203587]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

ebből következik, hogy készítsél neki egy hangulatos gombás SZENDVICSET :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)




----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

MELEGszendvics, nagyon szeretem 
--
(tudjatok honnan lehet felismerni a merges gombat ?
-- A foldhoz csapkodja a kalapjat )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

HŐGUTÁT kap a méregtől


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Es potyos lesz a KALAPja


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

pöttyös kalappal jobban lehet GYŰJTÖGETni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Mi vagy te ,MOKUS? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

az is SZAPORA fajta ? .... hogy ne kanyarodjak el a témátol :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Mint a CSOTANY?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

fujj h34r: :rohog 

és nem HANGOSAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

RECCS :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

ezt mondta FA SZÁLLÍTÓ amikor partnak ütközött :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

ismét a TÉMÁNÁL?  :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Ha szemmel lehetne verni, én egész nap csak a TOKömet nézném


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 06:27 PM
> *ismét a TÉMÁNÁL?  :blink:
> [post=203624]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem hagyom, hogy bármi is lerombolja az eddig nehéz munkával megszerzett IMAGE-met :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Ha szemmel lehetne verni, én egész nap csak a TOKömet nézném
> [post=203625]Quoted post[/post]​*


Miert faj a kezed ?? :rohog offtopic


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

KÉPROMBOLÁS :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 06:28 PM
> *Ha szemmel lehetne verni, én egész nap csak a TOKömet nézném
> [post=203625]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :rohog :rohog :rohog 
en is háton fekve pucéran "töltöm" a NAPOT :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Jun 11 2005, 12:30 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Jun 11 2005, 12:30 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Ha szemmel lehetne verni, én egész nap csak a TOKömet nézném
> [post=203625]Quoted post[/post]​*


Miert faj a kezed ?? :rohog offtopic
[post=203627]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Aha, tele van csavarral offtopic


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

szegény mar már nagyon TELE lehet :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 12:32 PM
> *szegény mar már nagyon TELE lehet :lol:
> [post=203633]Quoted post[/post]​*





:angry: NOS vagyok futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

egy HŐS vagy


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 12:36 PM
> *egy HŐS vagy
> [post=203637]Quoted post[/post]​*






Mindent a CELert


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

állítólag szentesíti az ESZKÖZT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Eszkozt mar a MAJOM is hasznalt


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Eszkozt mar a MAJOM is hasznalt
> [post=203648]Quoted post[/post]​*


MONOBO akarok lenni ahol a himek naponta legaláb 20 menetet nyomnak le :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

hangyát PISZKÁLT vele ki egy lyukból


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 11 2005, 11:47 AM
> *MONOBO akarok lenni ahol a himek naponta legaláb 20 menetet nyomnak le  :rohog  :rohog  :rohog*


Szép halál a végkimerülés..."ágyban, párnák közt"...de legalábbis konkurrens monobok között, akik alig várják, hogy kiadd az UTOLSÓT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Etna megorult :wacko: Az utolsokat RUGja :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

ha rug az nem jó, de ha kicsit HARAP az nem baj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 11 2005, 12:53 PM
> *ha rug az nem jó, de ha kicsit HARAP az nem baj
> [post=203658]Quoted post[/post]​*




Fogyizas PIRANHAval :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 06:54 PM
> *
> Fogyizas PIRANHAval :blink:
> [post=203659]Quoted post[/post]​*


10 db SÜTVE nem rossz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Irigylem a FOGait


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

fogatlan PRÓKÁTOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Irigylem a FOGait
> [post=203661]Quoted post[/post]​*


én is inkább PROTÉZIST csináltattam .... egyszerübb mosni


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

csak ne ÜLjön rá senki :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Vagy ne CSEREBEREljunk :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Vagy ne CSEREBEREljunk :blink:
> [post=203665]Quoted post[/post]​*


az enyém XXXL-s nagy pofám van :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

En vagyok a szelesszaju kis BEAKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 11 2005, 07:05 PM
> *En vagyok a szelesszaju kis BEAKA
> [post=203669]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor neked hosszú a NYELVED nekem meg nagy a pofám :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

Ja , fol van CSAVARva


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 11 2005, 12:06 PM
> *akkor neked hosszú a NYELVED nekem meg nagy a pofám :rohog :rohog*


És Te erre a XXXL-re vagy olyan BÜSZKE?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jun 11 2005, 01:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jun 11 2005, 01:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jun 11 2005, 12:06 PM
> *akkor neked hosszú a NYELVED nekem meg nagy a pofám  :rohog  :rohog*


És Te erre a XXXL-re vagy olyan BÜSZKE?
[post=203674]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Buszke MAGYAR buszke pofaja


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 07:08 PM
> *És Te erre a XXXL-re vagy olyan BÜSZKE?
> [post=203674]Quoted post[/post]​*


azzal élünk amin VAN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 11 2005, 12:10 PM
> *azzal élünk amin VAN*


Akkor félreértettelek, amikor arról írtál, hogy beosztottaiddel előveteted, és kirúgud, akinek NAGYOBB VAN. h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 11 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Akkor félreértettelek, amikor arról írtál, hogy beosztottaiddel előveteted, és kirúgud, akinek NAGYOBB VAN. h34r:
> [post=203680]Quoted post[/post]​*


egy esetleges kellemesebb hangulatért még ez is BELEFÉR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

a TASKABA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

A KONYVEK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

BETU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 11)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 11 2005, 02:06 PM
> *BETU
> [post=203694]Quoted post[/post]​*





Betu VETES


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

ARATAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 11)

AUGUSZTUS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

NYAR uCCSO


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 11)

Ez a szo benne van az értelmezö szotárban ? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 11)

NYÁR UTOLJA


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 11)

VČNASSZONYOK nyara ?


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 11)

A ház előtt ücsörögnek és pletyiznek a PADon.


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 11)

LEFCSES oregasszonyok


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 11)

UNATKOZnak


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

MALMOZNAK <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

nem KIDUMALNAK :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Pletyka


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 12)

Az csak akkor karos ha ROSSZINDULATU


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

JOSZANDEKU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 12)

Hat akkor az csak FELVILAGOSITO tema :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Tanulj TINO okor lesz belolled


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 12)

Hat eszt is REGEN hallottam :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Az egy MINISZTER volt


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

FÉLRELÉP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Fuj. CSALO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

FALO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

TRÓJA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

csata


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

TÁJKÉP - utána


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Katasztrofikus


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ARMAGEDDON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Orok EMLEKEZTETO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

EMLEKKONYV


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

KAPCSOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 10:22 AM
> *EMLEKKONYV
> [post=203903]Quoted post[/post]​*





LAKATtal


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

a behajtott SAROKkal ami a titkokat rejtette


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:26 PM
> *a behajtott SAROKkal ami a titkokat rejtette
> [post=203907]Quoted post[/post]​*



PÓKOT ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

Ja <_< HALO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

a pók hálójában .... CSAPDA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

ELLENSEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

HÁBORU


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

es BEKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

irhatnám Tolsztoj, de legyen LENIN


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

JELVENYGYUJTEMENY pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

SAPKÁN


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

nem; otthon a LANYSZOBAMBAN pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:37 PM
> *nem; otthon a LANYSZOBAMBAN pironkodo
> [post=203928]Quoted post[/post]​*



húúú ez igen izgi ....Lenin jelvénygyüjtemény a falon   és a fiuknak MEGMUTATTAD ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

nem a falon volt;a falon a TERKEP volt azt mutogattam nekik!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:41 PM
> *nem a falon volt;a falon a TERKEP volt azt mutogattam nekik!!
> [post=203933]Quoted post[/post]​*



ééééés adtál neki IRÁNYTŰT, hogy "utána" hazataláljanak :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

nem kellett nekik iranytu jartak a maguk UTJAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ÚTVESZTŐ h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:45 PM
> *nem kellett nekik iranytu jartak a maguk UTJAT
> [post=203940]Quoted post[/post]​*



KI-BE, KI-BE , .... és így tovább ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

mar nem ;  VEGE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ELAKADT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Sex. Fuj :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

mostmár FUJHATOD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Fujja a harapos LO :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

mielőtt HASZNÁLOD valóban fel is lehet fujni


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

es lehet vele JATSZANI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

akkor ez a felfujható trombita ami a nők ÖRÖME ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

nem ez a pasik ZOKNIJA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:55 PM
> *nem ez a pasik ZOKNIJA :rohog
> [post=203965]Quoted post[/post]​*



szoktad STOPPOLNI ?  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 12 2005, 09:57 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 12 2005, 09:57 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:55 PM
> *nem ez a pasik ZOKNIJA :rohog
> [post=203965]Quoted post[/post]​*



szoktad STOPPOLNI ?  :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=203967]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
persze ahogy csak lehet,meg GOMBOT is varrok ra!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 04:59 PM
> *
> persze ahogy csak lehet,meg GOMBOT is varrok ra!!
> [post=203969]Quoted post[/post]​*



gombos zokni, ami nők kedvence az olyan mint a BOHÓCSAPKA :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

hat nem tudok kijonni belole :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

VERGODES!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 05:04 PM
> *VERGODES!!!
> [post=203972]Quoted post[/post]​*



a hal is csapkod a FARKÁVAL :rohog :rohog folytasd a kijövetelt


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

CSOVAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

ÜDVÖZÖL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

HAU!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Unkas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

az UTOLSÓ mohikán, uff


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Az utolso BorHARISNYA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

KÉKHARISNYA futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Kek SZAKAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

SZŐKESZAKÁLL <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Az OSZ :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ITT VAN újra...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Kolteszet


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

SZEPTEMBER végén....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Meg nyilnak a volgyben a kerti VIRAGOK


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

...és hol a folytatás ????? A versnek ? Csöcsi,ne hozz szégyenbe...

...még ZÖLDel a nyárfa az ablak elött....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

De ,lam amott a TELi vilagot


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

TIKKADT szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;...


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

Már HŇ takará el a bérci tetöt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Zug az eji BOGAR


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

Megbuktál irodalombol...

Folyt köv:

Még ifjú szivemben a lángsugarú nyár....

....na folytassuk akkor a Szoláncot:

SZUNYOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Te meg nem figyeltel. CHEMOTOX


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

OFF!


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

Mit tiltakozol Fagyis ? Űres a mélyhütö és nincs fagyi ?

Hát ha OFF akkor legyen ON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 12 2005, 12:35 PM
> *OFF!
> [post=204038]Quoted post[/post]​*





:blink: HALAL a szunyogokra chemotox= szunyogolo


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

TEMETÖ ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Mond ,mi lenne , ha egy ALVO ejszakan
Hazatok ratok gyujtanam ,


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Mit tiltakozol Fagyis ? Űres a mélyhütö és nincs fagyi ?
> 
> Hát ha OFF akkor legyen ON
> [post=204040]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem TILTAKOZÁS volt. Az Off! az egy itteni szúnyogriasztómárka.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jun 12 2005, 12:42 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jun 12 2005, 12:42 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Mit tiltakozol Fagyis ? Űres a mélyhütö és nincs fagyi ?
> 
> Hát ha OFF akkor legyen ON
> [post=204040]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem TILTAKOZÁS volt. Az Off! az egy itteni szúnyogriasztómárka. 
[post=204047]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

Aha. Nálunk nem igy hivják,de ezek nem nagyon spray-znek. Szugony elleni gyertya van meg krém amit magukra kennek....
Čn semelyiket nem hasnzálom,mert az én lakásom körül nincs szunyog,a kilencedikre azok sem másznak fel.

Csöcsi te miért akarod ránk gyujtani a házat ?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Aha. Nálunk nem igy hivják,de ezek nem nagyon spray-znek. Szugony elleni gyertya van meg krém amit magukra kennek....
> Čn semelyiket nem hasnzálom,mert az én lakásom körül nincs szunyog,a kilencedikre azok sem másznak fel.
> 
> ...



no akkor én most ebből csemegézek ...  
kilencedik MENYORSZÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

HURIK (de csak neled, Etna)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

:blink: :blink: :blink: bocs bele vau


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 12:48 PM
> *Aha. Nálunk nem igy hivják,de ezek nem nagyon spray-znek. Szugony elleni gyertya van meg krém amit magukra kennek....
> Čn semelyiket nem hasnzálom,mert az én lakásom körül nincs szunyog,a kilencedikre azok sem másznak fel.
> 
> ...




Az egy idezet egy versbol Pilinszki Janos.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 12 2005, 11:56 AM
> *Az egy idezet egy versbol Pilinszki Janos.
> [post=204064]Quoted post[/post]​*


"Az ágy közös.
A párna nem."

egy MÁSIK vers Pilinszkitől.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Tiltott csillagon  A kedvencem


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jun 12 2005, 06:58 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jun 12 2005, 06:58 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 12 2005, 11:56 AM
> *Az egy idezet egy versbol Pilinszki Janos.
> [post=204064]Quoted post[/post]​*


"Az ágy közös.
A párna nem."

egy MÁSIK vers Pilinszkitől.
[post=204068]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

akkor ez egy másik, NEM ?


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

Ö kimaradt az én irodalomoráimrol...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

GIMI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Ö kimaradt az én irodalomoráimrol...
> [post=204073]Quoted post[/post]​*




Potold, volt egy korszaka amikor csodakat irt


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

SZERB Antal


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Ö kimaradt az én irodalomoráimrol...
> [post=204073]Quoted post[/post]​*


Időnként én is kimaradtam az irodalomóráimról. Nézeteltérésem volt a tanárral azügyben, hogy menyit kell egy verset ELEMEZNI. pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jun 12 2005, 07:01 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jun 12 2005, 07:01 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-jullan_@Jun 12 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Ö kimaradt az én irodalomoráimrol...
> [post=204073]Quoted post[/post]​*


Időnként én is kimaradtam az irodalomóráimról. Nézeteltérésem volt a tanárral azügyben, hogy menyit kell egy verset ELEMEZNI. pironkodo
[post=204082]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Elemér, há mondtam mennyé ELEMÉR :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

AKKU


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:05 PM
> *AKKU
> [post=204089]Quoted post[/post]​*



LEMERÜLT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

TOLTES!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

VIAGRÁT neki!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

KEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:11 PM
> *KEK
> [post=204098]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha nem PIROS akkor "a" vitamint vettem be és már értelk mindent


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ÉG VIZE... (mármint kék)


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 12)

AZUR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

FESTEK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

PICASSO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Fresko


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

nekem inkább S.DALI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 12 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Fresko
> [post=204119]Quoted post[/post]​*


milyen volt énekelni a SIXTUS KÁPOLNÁBAN ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

Te szoktal enekelni!!Nem????


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Te szoktal enekelni!!Nem????
> [post=204124]Quoted post[/post]​*



de azóta MUTAL-t a hangom


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

azt a KORT mar elhagytad!!! :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 12 2005, 12:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 12 2005, 12:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Te szoktal enekelni!!Nem????
> [post=204124]Quoted post[/post]​*



de azóta MUTAL-t a hangom 
[post=204126]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]aki a sixtusi-kápolnában énekel, az MÁR nem mutál (legalábbis régen így volt) h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:30 PM
> *azt a KORT mar elhagytad!!! :rohog
> [post=204128]Quoted post[/post]​*


sokak szerint épp hogy :rohog FIATAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

ÖRÖKIFJÚ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

LELEKBEN lehet de amugy!!!! futyul futyul futyul futyul h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:36 PM
> *LELEKBEN lehet de amugy!!!! futyul futyul futyul futyul h34r:
> [post=204137]Quoted post[/post]​*



a SZEM a lélek tükre és az mindig csillog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

könnyű, mint a SÓHAJ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

Ah.....


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Ah.....
> [post=204143]Quoted post[/post]​*


JÓ VOLT ? futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

:evil :evil :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 12 2005, 12:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 12 2005, 12:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Ah.....
> [post=204143]Quoted post[/post]​*


JÓ VOLT ? futyul 
[post=204146]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]PIMASzKODJ csak, véged lesz, mint a botnak.


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

SZEMTELEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

VAK :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Eger


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

FEHÉR BOT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

BOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

BOROGATÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Maligan


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 12 2005, 07:48 PM
> *Maligan
> [post=204163]Quoted post[/post]​*



inkább SZESZ  45 alatt semmit


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

:iszunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

JÓZAN ÉSZ...ki emlékszik már rá?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

Azmiaz? :blink: MEGFONTOLTSAG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

fonott KALÁCS  --- megnyitottuk az ezredik oldalt!!!!! cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 12 2005, 07:52 PM
> *fonott KALÁCS  --- megnyitottuk az ezredik oldalt!!!!! cool
> [post=204173]Quoted post[/post]​*



meg bor, buza és BÉKESSÉG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

SÍRI CSEND h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

NYUGI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 12)

zartOSZTALY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

BULI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

PIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 12)

PEZSGŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 07:58 PM
> *PIA
> [post=204188]Quoted post[/post]​*


az ABSZTINENCIA az elmebetegség első foka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 12)

KÉPTELENSÉG :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

LEHETOSEG,de ertelmetlen!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:02 PM
> *LEHETOSEG,de ertelmetlen!!
> [post=204197]Quoted post[/post]​*


azzal meg ÉLNI kell


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 12)

Élni és élni HAGYNI!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 12 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Élni és élni HAGYNI!
> [post=204202]Quoted post[/post]​*



de nem SORSÁRA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

hanem MASRA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:08 PM
> *hanem MASRA
> [post=204206]Quoted post[/post]​*


felebarátod feleségét ne kivánd, utólag ugy is RÁD marad


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

mint szamarra a HEGY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:13 PM
> *mint szamarra a HEGY
> [post=204212]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... de azt is meg kell MÁSZNI futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

de ha BEVEHETETLEN?!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:15 PM
> *de ha BEVEHETETLEN?!
> [post=204215]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor folyamatos a CSÚCS TÁMADÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

BELEFARADHATSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:18 PM
> *BELEFARADHATSZ
> [post=204220]Quoted post[/post]​*


EDZÉSBEN VAGYOK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

akkor vesd be a TARTALEKAIDAT!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 12)

KONZERV


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 12)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 12 2005, 08:21 PM
> *akkor vesd be a TARTALEKAIDAT!
> [post=204224]Quoted post[/post]​*



OXIGÉNPALACKOT is vigyek ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 12)

ha AKARSZ levegot venni!! :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 12)

És nem elég akarni: de *TENNI*, tenni kell!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 12)

aki tesz, az nem TESZE-TOSZA?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 12)

Meg esz a SZOJATEKot nem hallottam :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 12)

SCRABBLE


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 12)

Jó játék, biztos nyugtatja az IDEGeket. Ajánlanám most valakinek itt a dumcsin


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 13)

van akinek KOTELbol vannak <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

DROT kotelbol!!!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Drotszoru FOXI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Amelyik kutya ugat az nem HARAP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Mert nincs FOGa


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Meg kell OPERALNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 12 2005, 06:59 PM
> *Meg kell OPERALNI :rohog :rohog
> [post=204341]Quoted post[/post]​*





FERTOTLENITES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

ALKOHOL meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

ETIL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Inkabb metil az jo az AUTOba is futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Autoba BEZIN valo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Es az EMBERbe az alkohol futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Neha nem ART


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Jo a VERkeringesnek futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

ERtagito


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Tehat GYOGYSZER cool cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

ORVOS irta fol receptre


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Június 13)

.......KURUZSLO........


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Javas ASZONY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

VASORRÚ BÁBA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 13)

Egyfogu


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

PROTKÓ


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 13)

Nagymamam  


vigyazni mi a kovetkezo szo mert irgumburgum lesz!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

HALLER UTCA (... ott lakott a nagymamám)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

TÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

TÁGAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

KIVUL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

BARÁTNŐ .....összevesztem 1ik barátnőmmel hétvégén :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

MEGBIZHATATLANOK!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

CSERELGETNI KELL !!  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

mint a FEHERNEMUT :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 11:35 AM
> *mint a FEHERNEMUT :rohog
> [post=204431]Quoted post[/post]​*



FRANCIA BUGYI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

az olyan NAGY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 11:49 AM
> *az olyan NAGY
> [post=204448]Quoted post[/post]​*



en a KICSI csipkesre gondoltam  ... es nem a tundrara


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

akkor inkabb TANGA


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

Abban jó a TANGÓ...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

az egy kicsit ugy LENGECSKE!!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by cini_@Jun 13 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Abban jó a TANGÓ...
> [post=204457]Quoted post[/post]​*



amikor felrantod a LABAD a dereka kore


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

PAPUCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 11:58 AM
> *PAPUCS
> [post=204464]Quoted post[/post]​*



az CSUSZIK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

akko' SZANDA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 12:02 PM
> *akko' SZANDA :rohog
> [post=204469]Quoted post[/post]​*



na .... szandalban azert jobb a tango , csak le ne torjon a SARKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

LAPOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 12:08 PM
> *LAPOS
> [post=204474]Quoted post[/post]​*



a KEREK az jobb


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

mikkor meg dagad a labad a CIPOBEN??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 12:12 PM
> *mikkor meg dagad a labad a CIPOBEN??
> [post=204480]Quoted post[/post]​*


 igen meghozza a gombos zokni osszefuggesben :rohog :rohog de van amikor CIPO NELKUL is ilyen :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 13 2005, 05:14 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 13 2005, 05:14 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 13 2005, 12:12 PM
> *mikkor meg dagad a labad a CIPOBEN??
> [post=204480]Quoted post[/post]​*


igen meghozza a gombos zokni osszefuggesben :rohog :rohog de van amikor CIPO NELKUL is ilyen :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=204483]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
CICIFIX


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 12:15 PM
> *
> CICIFIX
> [post=204486]Quoted post[/post]​*



direkt csinalod ?  HAJFIXALO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 13 2005, 12:34 PM
> *a sex topic eggyel odébb... :wacko: :rohog
> 
> ZSELÉ...
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



latod .... en probalok jo fiu lenni :rohog 

de nem a TIMIDON-ra gondolsz ugye ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 13)

nem; 
a POMADE-ra gondolt


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 13 2005, 01:34 PM
> *nem;
> a POMADE-ra gondolt
> [post=204524]Quoted post[/post]​*


TRAVOLTA


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

LÁZ - az a szombat esti...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

FORRÓSÁG


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

Bár ez a veszély nem fenyeget, a forró tengerparti HOMOK-ban én is elsétálgatnék most...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

homokos lesz a LÁBAD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

De legalább nem BÜDÖS :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

csupa praktikum, es meg kevesebb DEO fogy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

DIÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Hat akkor legyen MAK


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 13 2005, 07:55 AM
> *homokos lesz a LÁBAD
> [post=204539]Quoted post[/post]​*



Mákom van, ha csak az lesz homokos! :rohog 

BEJGLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

TEKEREG


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

Tekeredik a KÍGYÓ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

RÉTES


----------



## cini (2005 Június 13)

TÖKÖS-mákos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

Tökös LEGÉNY!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

a TALPAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

Meg ne fogd a TEHÉN FARKát.....nem tudom miért ez jött


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

BIZTOS, mert legeny a talpan, aki annyira hulye, hogy megis megteszi


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

feltéve ha MEGTALÁLJA :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

aki KERES talal!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 13 2005, 05:52 PM
> *aki KERES talal!!
> [post=204570]Quoted post[/post]​*



TŐGY volt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

BOCI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

MILKA futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

DÁNIA ...koppenhágai repülőtéren láttam először embernél is nagyobb lila milka tehenet és az akkor nagy hatással volt rám 17 éves koromban :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 13)

...HAMLET...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

KOPONYA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 13)

...ANATÓMIA...fújjj, de utáltam... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

Biceps Femoris


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 13)

TAPOGATNI valo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

azt a SÖTÉTben kell nem?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

HAPTIKUSAN erzekeljuk a sotetben :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

az HOGYAN van???


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

TAPINTAS altal B)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

ciki hogy ezt nem tudtam pironkodo ERZEKELES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

SZERV <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Június 13)

szív


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

JÉZUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

MOHAMED


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

HEGY nem megy, gyere te


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:01 PM
> *HEGY nem megy, gyere te
> [post=204609]Quoted post[/post]​*



Mohemed meg ELMEGY E ? :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

kerdezd meg a MOHAMEDNEt h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

KORAN-ba megirta


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

en KESON kelo tipus vagyok, lemaradtam :lol: :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:07 PM
> *en KESON kelo tipus vagyok, lemaradtam :lol: :rohog
> [post=204615]Quoted post[/post]​*


pedig ki korán kel ARANYAT lel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 13)

Sok PÉNZt nekem!!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

NEKEM IS , NEKEM IS !!!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

neked egy DZSINN kell, nem a Mohamed...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

hú hogy hivták ALADIN csaját ? :wacko: :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

JAZMIN, ha jol emlekszem


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:21 PM
> *JAZMIN, ha jol emlekszem
> [post=204632]Quoted post[/post]​*


bizony , bizony látom Te is szereted a TEÁT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

LAPSANG SOUCHONG h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

XI HIANI O SHAI GANG na erre varjál gombot  :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

En legalabb TUDOM, mit irtam. De Te? :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:27 PM
> *En legalabb TUDOM, mit irtam. De Te? :wacko:
> [post=204642]Quoted post[/post]​*


én is  csak nehéz MEGJEGYEZNI :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

hat akkor vissza a CAVINTON-hoz


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:33 PM
> *hat akkor vissza a CAVINTON-hoz
> [post=204650]Quoted post[/post]​*



TAPUCIKA-hoz is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

vissza a TERMESZETHEZ!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:36 PM
> *vissza a TERMESZETHEZ!
> [post=204654]Quoted post[/post]​*


a fene egye meg a piszkos fantáziámat :angry: erről már megint a FRANCIA felvilágosodás jut eszembe :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

az az, amitol annyi KIUTESE lesz az embernek? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:38 PM
> *az az, amitol annyi KIUTESE lesz az embernek? :rohog
> [post=204658]Quoted post[/post]​*


és olyan mint a KÖRSZAKÁL :lol: :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

a KLASSZIKUS?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 10:48 PM
> *a KLASSZIKUS?
> [post=204663]Quoted post[/post]​*


kár, hogy nics olyan HÁROM FÚVÓS EGY VONÓS :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

alexandriai NEGYES


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 13 2005, 11:02 PM
> *alexandriai NEGYES
> [post=204667]Quoted post[/post]​*


ebből az aspektusból megvilágítva J.Haydn holland is lehetne a VONÓS NÉGYESE- miatt :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

azt hiszem, Lawrence Durrell konyve jobban TEMABA VAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

... és MELLBE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 13)

KEBLEMRE, ide...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

CSÓKOT nem adok :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 13)

Meg HABcsokot sem :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 13 2005, 11:42 PM
> *Meg HABcsokot sem :rohog :rohog
> [post=204685]Quoted post[/post]​*


mert sztem a hab a tortán a WHITE EAGLES OVER SERBIA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

Nem olvastam még, de állítólag nagyon kiraly az ALEXANDRIAi négyes...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

sajnos én sem ismerem minden művét, de akkor már HÁRMAN vagyunk akik szereteik


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 14 2005, 12:04 AM
> *sajnos én sem ismerem minden művét, de akkor már HÁRMAN vagyunk akik szereteik
> [post=204693]Quoted post[/post]​*



Bocska... :meghajolo nem néztem az előző oldalt... :wacko: 

...legyen akkor SZERELMI HÁROMSZÖG...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 14 2005, 12:09 AM
> *
> ...legyen akkor SZERELMI HÁROMSZÖG...
> [post=204695]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha lehetne javasolnom, akkor Fagyist CSALJUK meg :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

...Remélem beleegyezik... pironkodo ugyis mindig azt mondja...ÁMEN...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 14 2005, 12:14 AM
> *...Remélem beleegyezik... pironkodo ugyis mindig azt mondja...ÁMEN...
> [post=204698]Quoted post[/post]​*


UGY LEGYEN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 14 2005, 12:19 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 14 2005, 12:19 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jun 14 2005, 12:14 AM
> *...Remélem beleegyezik... pironkodo ugyis mindig azt mondja...ÁMEN...
> [post=204698]Quoted post[/post]​*


UGY LEGYEN 
[post=204701]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

...de hisz ez ugyanazt JELENTI... :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 13 2005, 05:11 PM
> *ha lehetne javasolnom, akkor Fagyist CSALJUK meg :rohog :rohog
> [post=204697]Quoted post[/post]​*


NANA !!!! :evil


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 14)

ZOLA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

EMILE


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 14)

es a DETEKTIVEK


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 14)

GYANAKVO felesegek


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

huncut szeretok


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

...MOTEL... pironkodo


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

A Bates-féle (jól írtam?) HICHKOCK (és ezt?) :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

SIKOLY szivar


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

HORROR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

a PORSZIVOZAS az bizony horror :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 14)

Hat bizony feltalalhatna mar valaki HANGTALAN porszivot


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

CSENDES ÉJ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

FENYO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

NYÍRFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

SZIRUP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 14)

Akar honyszor beszolok mindeg MELLEFOGOK :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

CSAPJ KOZE!!!!!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

de mindeki csak a sajatjat VERJE :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

penz szamolva ASSZONY verve???? :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

mint az ORSZÁGÚT


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

milyen jo is lefekudni MELLETTE


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

JOBBRA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 14 2005, 12:12 PM
> *
> Nem tudom ki hogy van vele,és más mellé szivesebben fekszem. pironkodo Off
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezert mar engem is fenekbe akartak billenteni, mert MAS melle fekudtem :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

HELYEZKEDNI tudni kell


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

vagy rosszul helyezkedtem ?  ez a TEVEDES .


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

BOROSTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:19 PM
> *BOROSTA
> [post=204841]Quoted post[/post]​*


frissen kell EPILLALNI :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

SZEXIS ..TENNO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

MOSÓTEKNŐ :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

RENDOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 14 2005, 12:28 PM
> *MOSÓTEKNŐ :rohog
> [post=204848]Quoted post[/post]​*



jo kerek a FENEKE :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 14 2005, 05:30 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 14 2005, 05:30 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 14 2005, 12:28 PM
> *MOSÓTEKNŐ :rohog
> [post=204848]Quoted post[/post]​*



jo kerek a FENEKE :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=204850]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
IZMOS!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

Egy jó FARMERban jól is mutat


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

foleg ha egy PASI bitorolja!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:37 PM
> *foleg ha egy PASI bitorolja!!
> [post=204854]Quoted post[/post]​*


én azert a NOKRE szavazok


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 14 2005, 05:38 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 14 2005, 05:38 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:37 PM
> *foleg ha egy PASI bitorolja!!
> [post=204854]Quoted post[/post]​*


én azert a NOKRE szavazok 
[post=204856]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
meg jo futyul HAZTARTAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:38 PM
> *
> meg jo futyul HAZTARTAS
> [post=204857]Quoted post[/post]​*



HAZVEZETONO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

MINISZOKNYABAN??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:41 PM
> *MINISZOKNYABAN??
> [post=204860]Quoted post[/post]​*


eleg csak egy KOTENY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

TELHETETLEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 14 2005, 12:43 PM
> *PRAKTIKUS... futyul
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



oszt az unokad meg mit szol majd  :rohog :rohog OFF


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

majd BEKAPCSOLodik


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:51 PM
> *majd BEKAPCSOLodik
> [post=204875]Quoted post[/post]​*


majd ha felno , bekapcsol MAGATOL .... csak tudjak megallitani


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 14 2005, 06:08 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 14 2005, 06:08 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 14 2005, 12:51 PM
> *majd BEKAPCSOLodik
> [post=204875]Quoted post[/post]​*


majd ha felno , bekapcsol MAGATOL .... csak tudjak megallitani 
[post=204893]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Tőlem? :blink: Mióta MAGÁZ-ódunk?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

TEGEZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

SZIASZTOK :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

MÉSZ??


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

CEMENT (Etna tényleg elment?)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

azt csak o tudhatja igazan :evil SODER :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

Sóderol... Löki a VAKER-t...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

ez nagyon szleng;DUMAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

szimplan loki a RIZSAT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

lyukat beszel a HASABA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *lyukat beszel a HASABA
> [post=204911]Quoted post[/post]​*


vagy GYEREKET dumal bele  :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

azt nem DUMALNI kell  futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 01:30 PM
> *azt nem DUMALNI kell  futyul
> [post=204915]Quoted post[/post]​*



de TOVABB TART :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

mint GYARTANI futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

SOROZATBAN az az igazi :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

ha van aki a VILAGRA hozza


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

Ha sorozatban jönnek, akkor már KIPOTTYAN magától...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

PORONTY


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

Ebihal


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

BEKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

HIDEG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

hidegRAZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

CENTRIFUGA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

GYURODES


----------



## cini (2005 Június 14)

VASALÁS - kedvenc házimunkám :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

DESZKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 01:49 PM
> *DESZKA
> [post=204947]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... az is hasznalhato, ha STABIL


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

ugyan MIRE??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 01:50 PM
> *ugyan MIRE??
> [post=204950]Quoted post[/post]​*


... hat ARRA !


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

AUTOT MOSNI??  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

SZAPPANOZÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 01:53 PM
> *AUTOT MOSNI??  :rohog
> [post=204957]Quoted post[/post]​*


deszkaval autot mosni ....hm... nem rossz otlet .... vegul is ha eleg NEDVES


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

akkor KISZARITOM!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 02:07 PM
> *akkor KISZARITOM!!
> [post=204968]Quoted post[/post]​*



HAJSZARITO ?  :iszunk


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

nem ONTOZO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 02:10 PM
> *nem ONTOZO
> [post=204975]Quoted post[/post]​*


ontozovel kiszaritani ??  az olyan mint ku..nak a JAMBORELET ? :blink: :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

GALAMBLELKU


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

foldre szallt ANGYAL  kirugtak :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

:evil honnan??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 14 2005, 02:17 PM
> *:evil honnan??
> [post=204983]Quoted post[/post]​*


hat a MENNYEK orszagabol


----------



## rena (2005 Június 14)

mar JARTAL ott???


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

jart utat jaratlanert EL NE HAGYJ!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

ÖRÖKKÉ :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

...VALOSAG h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

IGAZSÁG vagy valóság???? (Hamvas Béla értekezett erről valamelyik esszében...)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

MI AZ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

mi az mi az ...kicsit ELBÓBISKOLtam!!!!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 14)

Hat az elofordul neha a KORral jar pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

KÖZÉPkor?!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

ATLAGOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

STATISZTIKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

HAZUGSAG :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

SZÉGYEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

s GYALAZAT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 14)

...Nemzeti DAL... B)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

TALPRA!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

HAZA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 14)

IDO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

SÜRGET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 14)

ami hajt, az meg a TATA'R


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

IV. BÉLA :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *IV. BÉLA :lol:
> [post=205124]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hat ha Iv Bela, akkor legyen HATODIK LENIN !


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 14)

Nagyon serethettek eszt a nevet ha o volt a negyedik, es mi vot a neve a HARNADIK-nak :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

BRONZérmes lett szegény.....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

nem a GYOZELEM a fontos!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

HERKULES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

DISNEY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

MICKEY EGÉR


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 14)

DORA.

PS: Régen az volt a képe a dumcsin.A háziasszony Mickey.Aranyos volt.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 14)

ANYA


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 14)

Bizony.Azt hiszem hogy KERESZTanya is.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

MAFIA(no)


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 14)

SZICILIA ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 14)

CASA NOSTRA h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 14 2005, 10:11 PM
> *CASA NOSTRA h34r:
> [post=205149]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: fogalmam sincs mit jelent... :wacko: 

...VENDETTA...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 15)

VERANDA??? vagy az a ketto nem ugyanaz??? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

HASONLATOS :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 15)

mas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

VILÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

ŰR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

TARTALOM


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

LÉNYEG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

MAG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

termés


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

ARATÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

BÚZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

NYÁR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

STRAND


----------



## cini (2005 Június 15)

leégés


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

VIZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

TENGER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

FEKETE


----------



## cini (2005 Június 15)

...PÉTER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

RÉGI SZERELEM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 15)

Fiatalsag BOLONDSAG meno meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

időnként kell egy kis KALAND


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 15)

Hat bizony annelkul elegge UNALMAS lenne az elet


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

csak a BUTA ember unatkozik


----------



## cini (2005 Június 15)

Most én látszom annak...

de azt lehet LEPLEZNI...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

RUHA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

ÖLTÖZTET vagy VETKŐZTET?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

mindegy csak CSINOS legyen :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 15)

FORMA is kell hozzá


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

KÖRTE vagy alma?


----------



## cini (2005 Június 15)

Remélhetőleg nem DINNYE, vagy tök... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

GYAGYÁS aki dinnye.....


----------



## cini (2005 Június 15)

és ha még RAGYÁS is!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

UNDOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

ROSSZULLET :wacko:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 15)

oka'd


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

6-os VILLAMOS (no ezt talalja ki valaki!)


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 15)

heheh nagy elmeny lehetett  te voltal a tettes vagy nezned kellett? 


AMPUTALAS .... villamos vagta le a Nagyapam labat.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

NEM KERDEM, hogyan

(a villamoson en a kiseroje voltam annak, aki egy oran keresztul ...)


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 15)

DIPLOMATIKUS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

AKTATASKA <_<


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 15)

fontosnak velt IRATOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

mit iratsz? DOLGOZATOT?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

BUKÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

KOMMUNIZMUS bukasa...vagy megsem?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 15)

...CSÚCS valahol a Pamír hegységben....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

HEGYMASZAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

CSÁKÁNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

7 TORPE <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

nekem a KUKA a kedvencem ő a lelki társam :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

HOFEHERKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

HYPOzták


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

Takaritas


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

NAGY ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

SEMMILYEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

az meg MILYEN ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

NINCS KEDVEM :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

MEGHOZZAM ?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 15)

telapo


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

CSOMAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Jun 15 2005, 08:32 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Boszi @ Jun 15 2005, 08:32 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>telapo
> [post=205360]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 15 2005, 08:33 PM
*CSOMAG
[post=205361]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

PIROS ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

nem ;ZOLD


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 08:35 PM
> *nem ;ZOLD
> [post=205364]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor ez egy ÉRETLEN mikulás


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

vagy csak SZINTEVESZTO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

szintévesztő mikulás, zöld csomaggal nem a POSTÁSsal kevered ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

Aha lehet ,de mindig ketszer CSENGET :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Aha lehet ,de mindig ketszer CSENGET :blink:
> [post=205373]Quoted post[/post]​*


szólj neki hogy EGYSZER csengessen


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 15)

SUKET szegeny :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

marmint en???suket is szinteveszto is meg ven is -GENETIKAI HULLADEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

akkor biztos TÉVEDÉSBŐL készült ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

AKARATTAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

VÉLETLENÜL :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

SZÁNTSZÁNDÉKKAL :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 08:54 PM
> *SZÁNTSZÁNDÉKKAL :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :rohog
> [post=205390]Quoted post[/post]​*



ELŐRE MEGFONTOLT SZÁNDÉKKAL ? de miért gyártanak selejtet igy ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

miert ne???BUNTETENDŐ B)


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 08:58 PM
> *miert ne???BUNTETENDŐ B)
> [post=205394]Quoted post[/post]​*


a gondatlanság ENYHITŐ KÖRÜLMÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

BORTON lesz igy is ugy is! futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:03 PM
> *BORTON lesz igy is ugy is! futyul
> [post=205399]Quoted post[/post]​*



akkor inkább HÁZASSÁG :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

:angry: AKASZTAS :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:06 PM
> *:angry: AKASZTAS :evil
> [post=205402]Quoted post[/post]​*


mutasd a NYAKAD :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

:rohog nincs KISZIVVA!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:11 PM
> *:rohog nincs KISZIVVA!
> [post=205407]Quoted post[/post]​*


NEKEM SE  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

SZOMBAT :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:14 PM
> *SZOMBAT :rohog
> [post=205411]Quoted post[/post]​*



VASÁRNAP


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

vagy talan CSUTORTOK??? :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:17 PM
> *vagy talan CSUTORTOK??? :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil
> [post=205414]Quoted post[/post]​*


remélem sikerül ELSÜTNI pironkodo futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

POÉN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:21 PM
> *POÉN
> [post=205418]Quoted post[/post]​*



lehet, hogy csak NEVETÉS lesz


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

CSAK NEM :blink: :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

megpróbálom EDZÉSBE hozni :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

AJAJ!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:28 PM
> *AJAJ!! :rohog
> [post=205427]Quoted post[/post]​*



ha elárulsz LESZ IS  :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

HALLGATNI arany!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 09:32 PM
> *HALLGATNI arany!!! :rohog
> [post=205433]Quoted post[/post]​*


OMERTA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

:blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:05 PM
> *:blink:
> [post=205440]Quoted post[/post]​*


a hallgatás törvénye a COSA NOSTRA -nál


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

mar megint beegtem  ..TUDAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:10 PM
> *mar megint beegtem  ..TUDAS
> [post=205444]Quoted post[/post]​*


erre felé illik ismerni a szomszéd tartomány calabria  de TANITS most te


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 15 2005, 03:14 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 15 2005, 03:14 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:10 PM
> *mar megint beegtem  ..TUDAS
> [post=205444]Quoted post[/post]​*


erre felé illik ismerni a szomszéd tartomány calabria  de TANITS most te 
[post=205447]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
MIRE??


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:17 PM
> *
> MIRE??
> [post=205449]Quoted post[/post]​*


lenne egy-két ötletem  de BÁRMIRE


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

BIRKANYIRAS??? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:19 PM
> *BIRKANYIRAS??? :rohog
> [post=205452]Quoted post[/post]​*


ok, de kezdjük a LÁBA KÖZT :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

miert nem a HATANAL?  :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:31 PM
> *miert nem a HATANAL?  :rohog
> [post=205455]Quoted post[/post]​*



mert arról a VAKARÁS jut eszembe


----------



## rena (2005 Június 15)

KÁR!  :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 15)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 15 2005, 10:37 PM
> *KÁR!  :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog
> [post=205461]Quoted post[/post]​*


na jó ... meg az, hogy a háta mögött állok ... de egy birkának  VARJU


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 15)

...VETÉS...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 16)

Oszi ARATAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 16)

NYERNI!


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 16)

lottot!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

inkabb PENZT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

vagy ÉLETet!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 16 2005, 08:52 AM
> *vagy ÉLETet!!!!!
> [post=205554]Quoted post[/post]​*



MINDKETTOT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

széna e vagy SZALMA???


----------



## voila (2005 Június 16)

KALAP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

HÖLGY


----------



## voila (2005 Június 16)

UR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

ATYAISTEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

FERFI :rohog :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Június 16)

adam


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 16)

ČVA...egy férfi sem tud nö nélkül meglenni.... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

Éva VERMUT..... :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

PIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

BULI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

FANTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

TRAUBI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 16)

MUST


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

IFO mustot??? :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 16)

Nem ifok mert be.....k ..............varom hogy BOR legyen :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

:rohog Tokaji aszu 3 puttonyos :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

PINCE


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

DOHOS SZAG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 16)

Tele HORDOval meno meno de nem uressen :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

HAS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

MARS :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

CSOKI :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 16)

GOMBOCartur


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

ÉHES vagyok  és ez nem vicc...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 01:24 PM
> *ÉHES vagyok  és ez nem vicc...
> [post=205652]Quoted post[/post]​*


EGYEL


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

ZSIROS KENYER


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

VOROSHAGYMA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

túróspuliszka


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 01:51 PM
> *túróspuliszka
> [post=205676]Quoted post[/post]​*



ezt nem ismerem , MEGHIVSZ egy ilyenre ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

természetesen, REGGELIként ajánlom


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 01:59 PM
> *természetesen, REGGELIként ajánlom
> [post=205689]Quoted post[/post]​*


es VACSIRA mit kapok ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

azt hittem, felvállalod te  vagy csak az ITÓKÁra gondoltál?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

BUTYKOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 02:04 PM
> *azt hittem, felvállalod te  vagy csak az ITÓKÁra gondoltál?
> [post=205694]Quoted post[/post]​*



ahol reggelit adnak, ott vacsorat is gondoltam, de felvallalom (kakaos teszta ? )  
de a COCTAIL az biztos jo lesz


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 16 2005, 07:07 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 16 2005, 07:07 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 02:04 PM
> *azt hittem, felvállalod te   vagy csak az ITÓKÁra gondoltál?
> [post=205694]Quoted post[/post]​*



ahol reggelit adnak, ott vacsorat is gondoltam, de felvallalom (kakaos teszta ? )  
de a COCTAIL az biztos jo lesz  
[post=205700]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Mint a régi mondásban: Kezitcsókolom, adjon má' egy pohár vizet, mert olyan éhes vagyok, hogy azt se tudom, hol alszom az éjjel! cool 

JÉG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

TEA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 02:11 PM
> *TEA
> [post=205706]Quoted post[/post]​*


ZOLD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

KINAI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

WOK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

PÁLCIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

VEKONY


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

TELTKARCSÚ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

az a MENŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

akkor BOLDOG lehetek?


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 08:02 AM
> *akkor BOLDOG lehetek?
> [post=205773]Quoted post[/post]​*



...velem együtt! Boldog LELKEK tánca...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 16)

ABRAND


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

ábrándozás az élet MEGRONTÓJA


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

PEDOFIL a bácsi?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

vagy ZOOFIL? :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

RÁCSOK mögött nem jó!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

de egy kicsi rácsos-MÉZes süti milyen jó lenne!


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 16 2005, 08:28 AM
> *de egy kicsi rácsos-MÉZes süti milyen jó lenne!
> [post=205796]Quoted post[/post]​*



Még mindig éhes vagy?

sütök neked mézes-KRÉMES-t!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 16)

megelégszem a mákos BEIGLIvel is


----------



## cini (2005 Június 16)

Nem válogatunk? Csak tele legyen az tál mindenféle FINOMSÁG-gal!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 16)

FAGYIVAL


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

JEGKREM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 16)

PALCIKAS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 16)

Kinai EVOESZKOZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

KÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

BONCOLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

HULLAHAZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 08:53 PM
> *HULLAHAZ
> [post=205854]Quoted post[/post]​*


kicsit vidámabb, ha HULLAHOPP :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

HASTANC


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 08:57 PM
> *HASTANC
> [post=205860]Quoted post[/post]​*



NYÁLCSORGATÁS :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

KOPOCSESZE :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 09:00 PM
> *KOPOCSESZE :rohog
> [post=205865]Quoted post[/post]​*


:angry: 
egy ilyen lírai pillanatról .... <_< 

OLD SUTTERHAND B)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

SZOTAR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 09:04 PM
> *SZOTAR
> [post=205870]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem , hanem a NAGY INDIÁNKÖNY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

erdekes parhuzam  TOLL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 09:07 PM
> *erdekes parhuzam  TOLL
> [post=205874]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor felsorolom Karl May összes hősét .... OLD FIREHAND :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

Ne b....ki velem nem CSIPEM :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Ne b....ki velem nem CSIPEM :angry:
> [post=205880]Quoted post[/post]​*



ok  akkor MAYA A MÉHECSKE ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

en akkor még nem éltem :evil futyul GUMIMACIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 16)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 16 2005, 09:16 PM
> *en akkor még nem éltem :evil futyul GUMIMACIK
> [post=205887]Quoted post[/post]​*


HARIBO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 16)

EDESSEG minden mennyisegben


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 16)

PALACSINTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 16)

DERELYE cool


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 16)

MŔKos guba


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 17)

...VIRÁG... :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 17)

Azt hiszem most AZ van (MAK)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 17)

A'LOM


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 17)

MANO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

KOBOLD ....de sosem árulta el, hol az arany <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

VOROS haj


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

ZÖLD RUHA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

SPENOT


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

FUJJ h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

:evil SOSKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

ez a két étel az nekem , mint Neked az INDIÁN KÖNYV


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

:angry: DIRTY DANCING


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

SALSA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

SZENVEDELY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

TŰZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

KI-KI ALSZIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

fel kell ÉBRESZTENI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

de azert TENNI KELL <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

hát akkor meg KELL TENNI B)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

KÖTELEZŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

VÁLASZTHATÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

bő a KINÁLAT?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

RUHA OSZTALY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

osztály... VAKÁCIÓ meno


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 17 2005, 02:53 AM
> *osztály... VAKÁCIÓ meno
> [post=206062]Quoted post[/post]​*


GONDTALANSAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

DOLCE VITA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

OLASZORSZAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

DÉL-OLASZORSZÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

ETNA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

az olasz CSAVO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

ami KITÖRÉSRE kész állandóan


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

legalabbis ELHITETI velunk!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 10:06 AM
> *legalabbis ELHITETI velunk!!! :rohog
> [post=206087]Quoted post[/post]​*


PRÓBÁLOM :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

EROLKODNI lehet!!! :evil


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 17)

...KÍN...


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 17)

VARRAT kiszedés. :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 17)

MŰTÉT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

ORVOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 17)

HALÁL :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 17)

HENTES :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 17)

HURKA KOLBÁSZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

délidő van s már megint a KAJÁról van szó


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

csak lightosan :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 17)

BÖJT


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

ÉHSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 17)

SZERETET


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

GYULOLET


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:19 PM
> *GYULOLET
> [post=206220]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :angry: ROSSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

JO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:25 PM
> *JO
> [post=206228]Quoted post[/post]​*


na ezt már SZERETEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

Kremes


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

FRANCIA????  marmint a kremes??


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

Aha, sok HABbal


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

most a SORROL beszelunk???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

En BORos vagyok de beszelhetunk a sorrol is


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

SZARAZ???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

FELedes-edes


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

VOROS?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

Feher


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

egy kis Tokaji aszu??? :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:44 PM
> *egy kis Tokaji aszu??? :iszunk
> [post=206252]Quoted post[/post]​*


PÖTTYEDT szőlő


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

bocsi de errol csak ez jut eszembe POCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:47 PM
> *bocsi de errol csak ez jut eszembe POCS
> [post=206258]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez a pöcs akart lenni :rohog mert ha igen akkor a PÖCÖRÖ sem rossz :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

de mindig olyanokat irsz amirol halvany lila GŐZÖM sincs


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:50 PM
> *de mindig olyanokat irsz amirol halvany lila GŐZÖM sincs
> [post=206261]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha valakinek pöcörője van annak valóban gőze sincs, milyen az igaz MÉRET :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

CENTI futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:52 PM
> *CENTI futyul
> [post=206265]Quoted post[/post]​*


MÉRET


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

DEREKBOSEG? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 17)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 17 2005, 08:56 PM
> *DEREKBOSEG? :rohog
> [post=206272]Quoted post[/post]​*


előtte vagy UTÁNA ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 17)

Utana!! :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 17)

GYERÜNK !


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 17)

...TÚRA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 17)

SÁRGA KÖR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

esetleg BARATI kor?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 17)

..vagy CSALÁDi...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

csaladi PROGRAM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 17)

..az lehetne mondjuk egy KERÉKPÁR túra is... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 17)

Nyom a NYEREG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 18)

PUHÍT-ja a husikádat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

KEMENYITOT hasznalok


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 18)

...KRUMPLI...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

HASAB


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 17 2005, 05:21 PM
> *HASAB
> [post=206302]Quoted post[/post]​*


Fejed.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

GOMBOLYU :blink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 17 2005, 05:25 PM
> *GOMBOLYU :blink:
> [post=206304]Quoted post[/post]​*


Cici


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

CSOCSIKE? :blink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

Pocsike :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Az a HOSZU cici


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

Hm....akkor legyen HARLEY DAVIDSON....mielött a csöcsi megsértödik...pitti,ne piszkáld,érzékeny ember ö...


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

Szivarka


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

Na,idetolakodott....csöcsi...más is szohoz akar jutni... !!!!


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

Szoljal nyugodtan.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Eredeti HAVANAi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 17 2005, 06:30 PM
> *Na,idetolakodott....csöcsi...más is szohoz akar jutni... !!!!
> [post=206311]Quoted post[/post]​*





Jacunk


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

Castro?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

DISZNO obol


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

Sertes


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

HIZLALDA


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

FELESEG


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

Na,akkor hagylak benneteke játszani....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Csapas


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

Az a NYUJTOFA-bol jön.


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

aZ SODROFA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

A KIVILAGITATLAN


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

KARACSONYFA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

JEZUSKA


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

ROZSDAS SZOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

VERmergezes


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

VERBOSSZU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

OMERTA


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

SHUT UP!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

KARATYOLAS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

PIAC


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

NE FOGDOSSUK az arut!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 18)

semmit a KE'Znek? :blink: hogy otthon hogy merik ezt mondani a vevonek? <_<


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 18)

MANCS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

tappancs


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

KUTYUS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 18)

...PÓRÁZ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 18)

KORLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Korlatolt? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 18)

LEPCSOHAZ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Padlas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 18)

LOMTAR


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 18)

LOUVRE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 18)

MOSOLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

LISA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

KUTYAnk


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 18)

kutyaBAJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Az nem baj , a baj az ha BETEG a kutya


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

Akkor lehet hogy MUTENI kell!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

nem csak hivni kell az ÁLLATORVOST!!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

O is szereti a FERTOTLENITOT? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

HYPO?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

TAKARITAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

TOLLsopru


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

TÜLLSZOKNYA :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 18)

Freddy MERCURY (atyaisten, jol irtam a nevet? :unsure: )


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 18)

lazmero


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

TŰDÖGYULLADŔS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 18)

KÉTOLDALI


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 18)

JEGES vizes lepedö...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 18)

HEVES


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 18)

...DINNYE...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 18)

vagy TöK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Fozelek


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 18)

KÁPSZTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Kell? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 18 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Kell? :blink:
> [post=206510]Quoted post[/post]​*


PULUTYKA ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 18)

Etna, ez olyan volt, mintha a Margit mondta volna a Bessenyö CSALADbol... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

GYERKŐC


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

NÉGY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

csak a lanykori TERVem volt ennyi...meggondoltam!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

hát ennyi gyerekhez valóban kell egy ÜZLETI terv :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

meg rengeteg PÉNZ :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

SZABADSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

ROVID PORAZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:21 PM
> *ROVID PORAZ
> [post=206559]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem ....nem .... HOSSZÚ póráz


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

akkor az ember konnyen ELCSABUL!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:23 PM
> *akkor az ember konnyen ELCSABUL!!
> [post=206561]Quoted post[/post]​*



a csábítás pedig KELLEMES


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

foleg ha van ra VEVO


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:25 PM
> *foleg ha van ra VEVO
> [post=206563]Quoted post[/post]​*


jól kell KINÁLNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

:rohog hatha HOROGRA AKAD


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:27 PM
> *:rohog hatha HOROGRA AKAD
> [post=206565]Quoted post[/post]​*



a horogra a HALAK akadnak


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

CSALI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:30 PM
> *CSALI
> [post=206568]Quoted post[/post]​*


amit be kell KAPNI ?  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

AJANDEKOT szeretek


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:34 PM
> *AJANDEKOT szeretek
> [post=206572]Quoted post[/post]​*


KONYAKOSMEGGY mert az is be lehet kapni :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

azt nem SZERETEM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:42 PM
> *azt nem SZERETEM
> [post=206581]Quoted post[/post]​*


VÁLOGATÓS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

RAFFAELLO NINCS?? futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 18)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 18 2005, 09:46 PM
> *RAFFAELLO NINCS?? futyul
> [post=206586]Quoted post[/post]​*


BOTICELLI ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 18)

Ez egy HUMORBONBON volt -ha fabry szavaival szeretnek elni!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

A nevetes HIZLAL


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

PUFI....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

HULLAHOPP karika


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 18)

EPEKO figyelem!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

koBANYA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 19)

BLUES ( szazlabu)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

cipoBOLT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 19)

...ELADÓ...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 19)

...kiado most a SZIVEM!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 19)

...ÁMOR... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

NYILAS Misi


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 19)

Most ez felfogas vagy FOGLALKOZAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

Szakma


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 19)

és TEGNAP?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

Ma van a tegnap HOLNAja


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 19)

a JÖVŐ! az szép dolog...kár, hogy a bush most épp ezt rombolja...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

A Jovo az nagyon SOTET :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 19)

a legsötétebb alagútnak is van legalább egy KIJÁRATA !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

Ez esetben az a BEJARAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 19)

a kijárat és a bejárat között csak a NÉZŐPONT a különbség


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

A nezopont, mint a roma topic is mutatja FONTOS kerdes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 19)

...áááá...szerintem LERÁGOTT CSONT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

A KUTYAk akkor is morognak


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 19)

...Jövőre tuti lesz KERÍTÉSem...  és akkor lesz 'saját bejáratú' kutyám is... meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

Ugy is KINYIROD


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 19)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 19 2005, 04:32 PM
> *Ugy is KINYIROD
> [post=206715]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog ..lehet, hogy Téged HAMARabb... :evil :evil :angry: :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 19)

MOST RÖGTÖN :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 19)

De SURGOS :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 19)

:rohog VÉSZHELYZET


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 19)

S.O.S


----------



## rena (2005 Június 19)

SÓS :evil


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 19)

KIFLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 19)

KARÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

kenyer


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

MEREG meg ne idd :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Ne IDD meg mert mereg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

KOCCINTUNK rá :iszunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

a TISZTASÁG a fele


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

REND


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

SZERZETES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

APÁCA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

SZIGOR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

SZIGORLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

DIPLOMA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

PAPIR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

GYŰJTÉS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Sok PENZ-el jar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

penz nem BOLDOGit


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

a NAPSÜTÉS viszont igen!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Kulonossen ha VIRAG vagy :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

Az hát, mi más lennék!!!  NAPRAFORGÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

napraforgóMAG = mezőgazdasági cukorka


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Sajnos minden magfajta HIZLAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

HIZLALDA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Az csak a DISZNOk nak jo futyul futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

Gyerekkoromban a községi hizlaldában JUHokat tartottak...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

PÁZSIT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

SZENAKAZAL  (erdekes a magyar nyelv... csak mostanaban jovok ra mennyire: pl. a kockasajtrol ami altalaban 3-szogletu, mar irtam; DE a szenakazal az nem is szenabol van altalaban, hanem szalmabol... <_< ? :blink: )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

VIDÉK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 20)

SÓVIDÉK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

BA'NYA


----------



## cini (2005 Június 20)

BÁNYARÉM :huh:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

SZELLEMVASUT


----------



## cini (2005 Június 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 20 2005, 07:40 AM
> *SZELLEMVASUT
> [post=206984]Quoted post[/post]​*



Majdnem eltört ott a lábam, amikor a jópofa gépkezelő elindította a kocsit, mielőtt leültem volna... <_< 

akkor inkább a mese-vasút, vagy mi a neve, vagy az ÓRIÁSKERÉK.
Nyáron van egy Siófokon is, a strandon, csak nagyon gyorsan pörög, igazából semmit sem tudsz jól megnézni...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

PRATER


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

meg a PATERNOSZTER ...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 20)

NON-STOP


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

FELTETELES MEGALLOHELY h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 20)

DUNAKESZI-ALSO  :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

felso - kiraly - ASZ!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

TUTI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

FRUTTI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

VAJKARAMELLA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

LENGYEL cukorka


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

lengyel piac a KELETI-nel ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

KÖZLEKEDÉSI DUGÓ most!!!!! :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

te kis MORCOS 
na majd mergelodok en is nemsokara ...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

ROSSZKEDVU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 20 2005, 01:16 PM
> *te kis MORCOS
> na majd mergelodok en is nemsokara ...
> [post=207043]Quoted post[/post]​*


  Az tuti, így marad egy jó darabig még!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

rosszkedv - DEPRESSZIÓ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

segit a PIROS gyumolcs


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

SZIVECSKE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

aztan johet a kis CUPIDO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

meg egy jobbfajta NYIL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

jaj, a Kevin, a KOSZ-tnerek fiacskaja


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

RETEK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

:rohog :rohog :meghajolo 
meg a MOGYORO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

PAKSI???? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

Khm!!!!  KAKI :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

biztam valamelyikotokben :rohog HASMARS :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

SZONDA (bocs a marsi-ra gondoltam  )


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

RENDOR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

FAKABAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

ŐRSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

DUNAN-tul ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

TISZAN INNEN...


----------



## rena (2005 Június 20)

FOLDRAJZ!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

vagy KODALY Zoli


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

ah, a MODSZER ! futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

ELV


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

inkabb megGYOZODESbol...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Meggyozni meggyozhet csak le ne GYOZZON :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

nem a gyozelem a fontos, hanem a GYOZKODES


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 20)

ja... probald meggyozni a libat, hogy jo, ha TOMIK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

En mindeg csak halala utan szoktam megtomni ..............igy asztan meg soha nem PANASZKODOTT :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

Akkor elő a PANASZKÖNYVvel!!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Telelett es TUZre dobtak futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Kornyezet SZENYEZES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

MŰANYAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

zacsko


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

HERE :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

LO :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Negylevelu lohere az SZERENCSET hoz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

A PARVALASZTAShoz is kell


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

Ez asztan egy tokeletes IGAZSAG amit modtal meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Igazsag csak egyfele van es az a SZINTISZTA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 20)

PATYOLAT mosta aszt is :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 20)

...SZOLGÁLtatás...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Alavalo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

GAZEMBER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Bunozo? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 20)

...de legalábbis ROSSZFIÚ :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Szoval CSIRKEfogo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 20)

...SZEMÉTDOMB... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Kapirgal


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 20)

biztos az elasott KINCS utan


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 20)

...IvóVÍZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

Mereg , PALINKA az igazi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 21)

:wacko: ...BÜDÖS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 21 2005, 12:51 AM
> *:wacko: ...BÜDÖS...
> [post=207236]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... de FINOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

no megyek KERÍTÉST SZAGGATni :iszunk


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 21)

a GATLASOK is kerites valahol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

LEVETKOZOD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Június 21)

mint a FALABAM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

SILVER KAPITÁNY h34r:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 21)

papagaj


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

KALITKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 21)

de remélem ARANY legalább??!!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 21)

A dehogy csak TROMBITA arany


----------



## cini (2005 Június 21)

Trombitás FRÉDI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 21)

FLINSTONES


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

MESE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

HABBAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

CAPUCCINO


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

ISTENI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 21 2005, 08:43 PM
> *ISTENI
> [post=207405]Quoted post[/post]​*



a női POPSI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 21 2005, 01:51 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 21 2005, 01:51 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jun 21 2005, 08:43 PM
> *ISTENI
> [post=207405]Quoted post[/post]​*



a női POPSI  
[post=207408]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
az most [email protected] van EGETVE!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

alád FŰTÖTTEK ? :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

:angry: A NAPOCSKA!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

popsicskát égetve fűtötte a napocska .... akkor BARNA ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

Majdnem  inkabb FOTTRAK szinunek neveznem!! pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

OLLÓ ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

BOROTVA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 21)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 21 2005, 09:05 PM
> *BOROTVA
> [post=207424]Quoted post[/post]​*



GYANTA hatásosabb :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 21)

megint itt tartunk  :rohog KEZILABDA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 21)

CSAJOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

CSAJKA :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 21)

VÖRÖS HADSEREG :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

szerjozsa a PARTIZAN


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 21)

Jugoszláv


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

LANCOS KUTYA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

TITO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 21)

MARSAL.............ez most aszt jelenti hogy mindenki mondta neki hogy mars :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 21)

VENUSZ (al)


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 21)

Gyerünk a cyber-be....  

MERKURIUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 21)

Urhajo UTAZAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

PYRX kapitány


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

MÉZGA CSALÁD


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

.... mint egy KEPREGENY olyan az ut ....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

a PASIm jut a képregényről eszembe egyrészt olyan mint egy rajzfilm figura másrészt szereti is ezeket......... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 22 2005, 10:31 AM
> *a PASIm jut a képregényről eszembe egyrészt olyan mint egy rajzfilm figura másrészt szereti is ezeket......... :rohog
> [post=207529]Quoted post[/post]​*



 de ezt nem kritikanak irtad a PARODrol ?


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 22)

IKERtestvér ?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

TUKOR kep


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 22)

Tükröm,tükröm mond meg nekem....hm...

HOFEHČRKE és a 7 töjjjjjjpe...


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

ALMA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

PIROS futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 22 2005, 03:39 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 22 2005, 03:39 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 22 2005, 10:31 AM
> *a PASIm jut a képregényről eszembe egyrészt olyan mint egy rajzfilm figura másrészt szereti is ezeket......... :rohog
> [post=207529]Quoted post[/post]​*



 de ezt nem kritikanak irtad a PARODrol ?  
[post=207532]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Dehogynem!!!!  De ő is tudja ezt!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

Piros - BIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

TORREADOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

Nagyfoku BRAVURoskodas


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 22 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Nagyfoku BRAVURoskodas
> [post=207564]Quoted post[/post]​*


en bikaparti vagyok  es azert neha van POFARA ESES is


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 22)

ORRVČRZČS h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

FAGYASZTOTT HUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

Magas VERNYOMAS??? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

GYOGYSZER


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 22 2005, 11:25 AM
> *GYOGYSZER
> [post=207593]Quoted post[/post]​*


VIAGRA :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

az csak a PASIKNAK kell!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 22 2005, 11:28 AM
> *az csak a PASIKNAK kell!!
> [post=207598]Quoted post[/post]​*


.... de a NOKRE is hat  :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

de nem a gyogyszer hanem az EREDMENY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 22 2005, 11:34 AM
> *de nem a gyogyszer hanem az EREDMENY
> [post=207605]Quoted post[/post]​*



hat az eredmeny az a GYEREK nem ?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

MAST is hivhatunk ugy!! :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 22 2005, 11:38 AM
> *MAST is hivhatunk ugy!! :evil
> [post=207614]Quoted post[/post]​*



pl. MIT ?  :lol:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

VEGKIMERULES :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

LÓGÓ NYELV


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

LEGHUTES :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

a SZAHARAban? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jun 22 2005, 06:24 AM
> *IDEGENLÉGIÓ...
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*





Menni vagy MEGHALNI. Ez alapszabaly.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

ESELYTELEN


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

BÉNA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

Az NYOMOREK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

testi HIBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

esetenkent AGYi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

EINSTEIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

BALDAHINnos agy


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 22)

Bisztos PENTEKEN keszult :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

Robinson Cruso


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

PÁLMAFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

ÖREGSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

PIHENES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

REUMA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

GYOGYVIZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

Meleg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

HAMISSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 22)

Tavaj en is voltam, Jo DILI>


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

HÁRSHEGY


----------



## cini (2005 Június 22)

DUTYI-dili


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

KLAUSZTROFÓBIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

LIFT


----------



## cini (2005 Június 22)

lifting-KEZELÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

EREDMÉNY?


----------



## cini (2005 Június 22)

Majd beírom a BIZONYÍTVÁNY-odba.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

és majd MAGYARázhatom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

HUSZÁR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

LÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

PASZOMANY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 22 2005, 04:03 PM
> *PASZOMANY
> [post=207747]Quoted post[/post]​*


az mi?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by eb32+Jun 22 2005, 08:10 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(eb32 @ Jun 22 2005, 08:10 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Jun 22 2005, 04:03 PM
> *PASZOMANY
> [post=207747]Quoted post[/post]​*


az mi? 
[post=207750]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ZSINÓRos díszítés!!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 22 2005, 04:12 PM
> *ZSINÓRos díszítés!!!!
> [post=207751]Quoted post[/post]​*



az van a székelySZOKNYÁn is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

csak annak MAS a neve


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

nem lehetünk EGYFORMÁK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

UNIFORMIS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 22)

az már az ISKOLÁban sincs


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

fiatalsag BOHOSAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

KIKAPCSOLÓDÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

ARAMKIMARADAS h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

BEFIZETETLEN CSEKK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

az HIBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

ZULLES :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

DETOXICALO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

MEREGTELENITES


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

VÁLÁS :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

ajaj - kiuresedett PENZTARCA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

rossz ÜGYVÉD <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

vagy TUL JO :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

bár nem vagyok ügyvéd, de ha túl jó, akkor majdnem olyan mint ÉN pironkodo :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

nem mondom meg kinek, de valakinek errefele meg az *ENYEM*nel is nagyobb az egoja


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

ezek szerint a MIENK nagy ?   :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

nem a mienk, csak a tied meg az enyem...nagy KULONBSEG :rohog cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

a többieké kicsi ?  ... és nagy a különbség  össze kéne MÉRNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

Van eleg nagy COLLSTOK-od hozza? :rohog :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

nekem az nem lenne elég :rohog de MÉRETES az biztos .... ha meghalok külön temetést kap :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

METERARU


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

legalább HÉT RŐF :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

es a het HOFEHERKE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

meg a hozzájuk való 7X7 TÖRPE .... ez már több, mint terepjáró  :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

A HID ALATT, a hid alatt...ja, az a 3+2 :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 22 2005, 06:35 PM
> *A HID ALATT, a hid alatt...ja, az a 3+2 :rohog :rohog
> [post=207831]Quoted post[/post]​*


upsz.... a hid alatt-ra még menne, de megálltam a gondolatsorban mi is a 3+2 
(OFF)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

MEGALLT? B) 

a 3+2 hazank egyik dicso (stilus?) bandaja, akik olyan halhatatlan klasszikus muveket adtak a honnak, mint a "Csipkés kombiné" meg a "Híd alatt, a híd alatt"


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 22 2005, 06:46 PM
> *MEGALLT? B)
> 
> a 3+2 hazank egyik dicso (stilus?) bandaja, akik olyan halhatatlan klasszikus muveket adtak a honnak, mint a "Csipkés kombiné" meg a "Híd alatt, a híd alatt"
> [post=207836]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem .... megy tovább :rohog :rohog 

kellett egy DUPLA KV :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

jo ZACCOS :iszunk


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

NECCES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

RIZIKÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 22)

ADRENALIN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

PUMPA :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 22)

BICIKLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

INDIAN TORZSFONOK (kitalalja valaki?  )


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

bicikli GIANT (indian Giant Protea ? )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

az ORIASOK foldjen... (Etna: nem, de ez se rossz  )


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

PRÉRI és az ő lovuk a caprine


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

WINNETOU !!!

szoval:
Volt egyszer egy misszionarius, aki az indianok koze ment teriteni. Nagyon joba keveredett a fonokkel, es gyakorta setaltak egyutt, ami kozeben meselt a fonoknek a hit dolgairol. Egszer, ahogy igy setalnak, latnak am ket kutyat, amint nagyon el vannak foglalva a fajfentartas kotelessegeivel.
- Hat ezt hogy hivjak sapadtarcu testverem nyelven? - kerdi a fonok
A misszionarius kisse zavarban van, de aztan kivagja magat:
- Biciklizni.

Masnap, ahogy ismet setalnak a Pecos folyo partjan, latjak, amint a bokor toveben egy fiatal indian erosen gyomoszkol egy indian lanyt. Megallnak, aztan a fonok eloveszi ijat, es lelovi vele a dolgos ifjut.
- No de kedves fonok, ezt miert tetted? - kerdi meglepodve a misszionarius.
- En biciklim! :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

:angry: 
:rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog cool 

...de legalább megtudtam, hogy a CAPRINE az indiánok lova és nemrég halt meg egy indián főnök valahol d-amreikában GIANT  

(OFF)


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

KARL MAY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

a CAPRICE pedig az amerikai rendorok autoja... <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 22)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 22 2005, 09:06 PM
> *a CAPRICE pedig az amerikai rendorok autoja... <_<
> [post=207864]Quoted post[/post]​*



részeg rendőr meg a SÖRGYÁRI CAPRICCO-ban ül :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 22)

es pasija meg KIPOROLJA a bugyijat egy biciklin :rohog :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 23)

SZŐNYEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

PERZSA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 23)

SZIAMI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

MACSKA - rengeteg kóbor példány van a negyedünkben


----------



## rena (2005 Június 23)

TÖRLESZKEDÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Acsarkodas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

FÉLELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

BEPISILES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

RONGY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

ÁGNES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 23)

Meg a regimodi GUMIBUGYI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

IDOSEBBEK reszere is lehet kapni futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

és a NŐknek is, inkontintencia esetén hasznos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

CSAPAS h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

OSTOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Karikas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

SZEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Szemfelszedes


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

HARISNYA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

KÉK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

KENGURU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

AUSZTRÁLIA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

KYLE MINOQE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

DÍVA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

IZRAEL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

VITA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

abból nem lesz BUZA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

ROMAZAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

SZALKAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

GYALULD LE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

KÁPOSZTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Nem TOK az :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

de EHETŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

GYÜMÖLCS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Ragcsalni valo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

ROPI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

SOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

TENGER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

FENEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

szép KEREK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

TÖLTÖTT zsemle


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

PARIZSIval


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 23 2005, 01:58 PM
> *PARIZSIval
> [post=208193]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez a HOT BOTTOM ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Aha  POPSI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

má megint a kerek jut eszembe, de legyen NARANCSBŐRÖS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

miért, LAPOS nincs? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 23 2005, 02:07 PM
> *miért, LAPOS nincs? :rohog
> [post=208212]Quoted post[/post]​*



errol meg a fenék jut eszembe , de legyen DESZKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

FURESZelni koll


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 23 2005, 02:10 PM
> *FURESZelni koll
> [post=208222]Quoted post[/post]​*


hát reggel óta ehhez lenne KEDVEM :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

KEDVES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Nekem mar ELMENT.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

a kedves is, a kedvem is, mindjárt a PÉNZem is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

TE IUBESC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 23 2005, 08:20 AM
> *TE IUBESC
> [post=208250]Quoted post[/post]​*





A TIEDet :blink: Mi az?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

MIT? 

ugyanazt írtam, mint te, csak románul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

KÉRDEZGETÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

KISGYEREK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

1 ÉVES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

alig JÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

az ÚJSÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

NAPILAP


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 23)

FRISS HIREK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Az csak neked friss, TEGNAPiak


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

mint az én KENYEREM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

KUKORICÁS az enyém.....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

én a ROZSost kedvelem...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 23)

Nekem mar mindegy, csak MAGYAR lenne... <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 23)

én a HÁZInak örülnék a legjobban pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

hazi PALINKANAK? :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

:rohog 

elobb ulsz le, mint gondolnad? akkor ez vagy BORTON vagy hasmenes :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

RICHARD?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

a harmadik PUPOS volt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Jo SZINESZ volt


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

ELJATSZOTTA


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 23)

a BIZALMAT


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 23)

...bizalom... VAKSAG...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

PESSZIMIZMUS h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

Sajnos OBJEKTíV dolog manapság.....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

FagyisSzent 5. axiomaja:

Minden pesszimista azt mondja magarol, hogy REALISTA. h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 23 2005, 11:32 AM
> *FagyisSzent 5. axiomaja:
> 
> Minden pesszimista azt mondja magarol, hogy REALISTA. h34r:
> [post=208409]Quoted post[/post]​*


Egyetértek! realizmus - ZOLA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

VADOLOM...! :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

UGYESZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

DREYFUSS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

KEMKEDES h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

MATA HARI h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

HASTANC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

EGYIPTOMI ESKÜVŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

A PIRAMISban?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

naná!!!!  RAMSZESZ meg a díszvendég....


----------



## rena (2005 Június 23)

RUMCAJSZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

KORSZAKALL


----------



## rena (2005 Június 23)

BOROSTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Borotva


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

FIGARO futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

ARIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

FANTOM h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 23)

FANTOMAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 23)

HALALFEJES GYURU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Esetleg SELLO a pecsetgyurun?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 23)

A RAJNA kincse...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

Istenek ALKONYa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

NAPLEMENTE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 24)

PARSIFAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

KEHELY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

FAGYI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

FÓRUMTÁRS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

CSALAD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

KÖTELÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

KOTEL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 24)

KENDER


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

GYAR


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 24)

Hajogyári SZIGET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

Sziget FESZTIVÁL


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 24)

ROCK-koncert.... P.Mobil...180 km...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

GITÁR


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 24)

Hát ha gitár,akkor csak egyre tudok gondolni: Ritchie BLACKMOORE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

JACK DANIELS....ne kérdezzétek miért......


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

ALKOHOL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 24)

Belurol FERTOTLENIT meno meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 24)

.... és TARTÓSÍT


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 24)

a RUMOS MEGGY is az ? :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 24)

akkor legyen édesség .... mondjuk KONYAKOS MEGGY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 24)

sok mindennek nem tudok ellenállni, de a CSOKINAK különösen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

HíZÁS


----------



## cini (2005 Június 24)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 24 2005, 06:42 AM
> *sok mindennek nem tudok ellenállni, de a CSOKINAK különösen
> [post=208648]Quoted post[/post]​*



Mindennek ellen tudsz állni, csak a kísértésnek nem! :rohog 

VÁGÓSÚLY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

MALAC


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Június 24)

PINGVIN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 24)

JÉG


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 24)

COCTAIL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

ZOMBIE :iszunk


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

AGYMOSAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

tisztasag, fel egeszseg: agymosas = MENTAL HIGENIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

AgyKONTROL :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

jovore megyek  LELKI EGYENSULY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

Egyensuly nelkul ELESEL :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

meghozza POFARA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

Es akkor LAPOS lesz? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

mar egyebkent is szep KEREK :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

a kerek is magyar TALALMANY !!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

FURMÁNTOSSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

En is az vagyok, LELENC


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

nem szep SZO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

IGE?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 24)

KÖZNÉV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

ANONIM h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

KOZHELY ? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

ILLEMhely


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

tudni illik, hogy mi ILLIK ! h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

FELEKI KAMIL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 24)

Glauziusz bácsi  (modositva)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 25)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 24 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Glauziusz bácsi  (modositva)
> [post=208766]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ennek utána kellett néznem... :blink:  ...Állami ÁRUHÁZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Ujpest


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 25)

ELLENLÁBAS :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Fazek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

En? :blink: MEZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

SZOROS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Az egy ALLAT :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 25)

GEPÁRD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

POTYOS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 25)

SZEPLOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

SZEPLOTLEN szuz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 25)

MÁRIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 25)

KÁPOLNA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 25)

CSATA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 25)

PÁRNA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 25)

HUZAT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 26)

...KÉMÉNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 26)

és természetesen KÉMÉNYSEPRŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 26)

Kemenyseperot latok SZERENCSEt talalok cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 26)

SZERECSEN h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 26)

FEKETE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 26)

VÁROS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 26)

TOMEG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 26)

METRÓ, oh <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 26)

...Ülök egy rózsaszínű KÁDban... futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 27)

ZUHANY futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

HIDEG zuhany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

FRIGÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

Hideg SOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

VILÁGOS :iszunk


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 27)

Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

Keseru


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 27)

BÁNAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

KÖNNY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 27)

CSATORNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

LENGYEL FILM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

Mikhal ur KALANDJAI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 27)

:blink: ...Misi MÓKUS kalandjai... futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

DIAFILM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 27)

...VETÍTÉS... cool 

http://www.sulinet.hu/tart/ncikk/df/0/7811...atatlandia.html


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

UDVARLÁS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 27)

LOVAGIAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 27)

NYEREGben erzi magat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

HUNOK


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 27)

kihalt NEMZET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

DE IGEN !!! B)


----------



## rena (2005 Június 27)

NA NEM !!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

FELHÁBORíTÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

mindent FELBORITO !!! szivar


----------



## rena (2005 Június 27)

PATTANASIG feszult


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

egy PATTANÁS? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

BORgyulladas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

lesul a KEPEROL h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

Picasso keperol mar sok MASOLAT keszult


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

FOTÓKÓPIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

emlekeztek meg a STENCIL-re?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

KÉK MUNKAKÖPENY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

OLAJSZAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

budos


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

GORENY h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

VITRIN ...volt egy ismerősöm akinek a vadászgörénye egy vitrinben lakott


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 27)

BŔRSZEKRČNY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

WHISKY


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 27)

MARTINI inkább....ha választhatok...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

KOKTÉL CSERESZNYE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

MARASCHINO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

MARIACHI meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

MEXICO cool


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 27)

KORŔL HOMOK.....


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

AUSZTRÁLIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 27)

Na tessék..elkanyarodtunk,pedig imádtam Mexicot.Egyszer majd visszamegyek..

na,Ausztrália.....hát mi ha nem KENGURU


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

... és tele ERSZÉNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

URES erszeny


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

biztos HITELKÁRTYA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 27)

HAWAII


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

SURF


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

SMURF


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

TÖRPILLA ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

kinek a torpilla, kinek a HOKUSZPOK! :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

ha hokuszpok akkor TORONTO ? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 27)

es holnap meg BELGIUM


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 27)

jajj...jajj ki is RENDEZTE ? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

ASSZONY a gyerekeket


----------



## jullan (2005 Június 28)

Madame


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

PÁRIZS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

Kis-Párizs = BUKAREST


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

30'AS ÉVEKben szép volt állítólag!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

EVSZAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

MEMÓRIA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

ADOTTSÁG,mar akinek van!!  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

NEVELÉSsel lehet fejleszteni..


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

csak ahhoz ÉSZ is kell


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

LÉLEK sem árt...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

a SZEM lélek tükre...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

ORR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

Gerard Depardiue


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

a három TESTőr


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

BŐR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

HÁJ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

FOGYÓKÚRA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

ahhoz KITARTÁS kell


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

az NINCS :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

HIÁNY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

SIKKASZTÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

MAGYARORSZÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 28)

ANYA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

neha KEMÉNY DIÓ pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

Diófa - KERT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

Asz csak KALAPACS tudja megtorni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

A HELYSEG kalapacsa


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

SZOBA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

KILÁTÁSSAL - angol film....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

Ha o kilat akkor valaki be is KUKUCSKAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

KISGYEREK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

KIVANCSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

hamar MEGÖREGSZIK...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

Oreg ember nem VEN ember


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

ORSZÁGÚT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

A VEGTELEN?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

A............. VILAGUR...........


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

az SOTET :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

barlang


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

Csepko vagy inkabb KRISTALY


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

CSILLAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

FENYUZES


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

... keverni a KANADAI WHISKYT szodaval <_< :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Fuj, igyal cujkat az JOBB


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

innek, de lovesem sincs micsoda a BAL kezben a cujka :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Az roman SZILVApalinka nagyon fincsi


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

na azt igen csak SZERETEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Fiatal koromban napi 1 literre voltam HITELESitve


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

akkor adjal nekem egy LITER vert :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

egy DECIT sem kapsz <_< Irigy beka


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

es egy FELEST?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

ha feles akkor:JäGERMEISTER....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Keseru mint az EPE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

HARAG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

merges POFFETEG :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

GOMBA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

uszodai TUSOLO h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

PAPUCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

GUMI


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

KOTON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

GYAPOT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

PAMACS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

BOROTVA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

ÜTŐÉR :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

ÖNGYILKOSSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

MERESZSEG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

Tul VEGKEGES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 28)

VISSZAFORDíTHATATLAN


----------



## rena (2005 Június 28)

VÉGE


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

mint a BOTNAK ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Annak KETTO van :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

de nem mindegy melyik VÉGÉN állsz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Ez a SZOPTATASNAL sem mindegy


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

ANYATEJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 28 2005, 04:03 PM
> *ANYATEJ
> [post=209750]Quoted post[/post]​*




CICI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

khm... úriember vagy, hogy nem azt írtad amire elsőre gondoltál  de az összefüggést keresve legyen KEBEL


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 28 2005, 10:04 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jun 28 2005, 10:04 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Jun 28 2005, 04:03 PM
> *ANYATEJ
> [post=209750]Quoted post[/post]​*




CICI
[post=209751]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

CSÖCSIKE becézve ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 28)

BARAT - nem probal a barat szava moge kukucskalni szivar


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jun 28 2005, 10:06 PM
> *BARAT - nem probal a barat szava moge kukucskalni szivar
> [post=209756]Quoted post[/post]​*



összefoglalva kebelbarát  becéve cici aki csöcsi vagyis a MODERATOR :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

CSUHAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

te PAP vagy Csöcsi ? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

En nem de GYONTATNI szoktam


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

MEA CULPA, MEA MAXIMA CULPA ....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Nincs MEGBOCSAJTAS csak a menyben


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 28 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Nincs MEGBOCSAJTAS csak a menyben
> [post=209767]Quoted post[/post]​*


tudod ott jobb a levegő, de lennt meg több az ismerős így VÉTKEZEM tovább


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jun 28 2005, 04:16 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jun 28 2005, 04:16 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 28 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Nincs MEGBOCSAJTAS csak a menyben
> [post=209767]Quoted post[/post]​*


tudod ott jobb a levegő, de lennt meg több az ismerős így VÉTKEZEM tovább 
[post=209773]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Azt hiszem hogy a masvilagon is TALALKOZNI fogunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

akkor erre ISZUNK :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

HALAL a majra


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

és ÉLJENEK az alkoholisták ... hurrááááááááááááá


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

KENYERen es vizen, HURRA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

BOR, BUZA BÉKESSÉG  na most választhatsz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

Nehez volt BOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

én a buzát választottam volna a SÖR miatt


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 28)

En a bekesseget mert akkor mindketto ELERHETO anyagilag meno meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 28)

na de miért ez a sorrend, hogy bor---buza---békesség ? 
mert részegen kell dolgozni a szántóföldön, hogy békén hagyjon az asszony és igy anyagi megelégedésedre minden elérhetővé válik...ez a teljes BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Ha a vernyomas ALACSONY akkor fustbe ment terv


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

ha OSZTOZUNK, nekem az egesz kell h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

VERtestver


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Het VEZER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Akkor az nem a het TORPE muve volt? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Vagy a HAMUPOPOCSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

ANDERSEN?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Agyu GOLYO


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Június 29)

Golyo ElVESZETT  (vagy disszidalt Magyarorszagra )


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

rossz PÉNZ nem vész el :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

NYUGODT MINDENNAPOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

aktív HÉTvége


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 29)

...TÖRPE...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

KERTI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

GYÜMÖLCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

MÁLNA a legjobb cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 29)

...MEDVE...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

SAJT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

ORDA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

JUH


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 29)

...vagy mások szerint KECSKE...  

 A receptje úgy kezdődik, hogy végy jó pár kecskét. Fejd meg, majd a tejet szűrd le, melegítsd fel, oltsd be oltóval, az összerántja, s ahogy megalszik, szépen, lassan dolgozd össze. Persze kézzel. Aztán vedd ki a savóból, tedd gézbe, csurgasd le, két-három nap alatt kiszárad, lehet enni. Ez a sajt. Ami utána megmarad a savó. Azt föl kell forralni, és, amint éppen látod, egyszer csak apró darabok jönnek föl belőle. Ezeket leszűröm, és belevágom egy edénybe. A tegnapiból lett az édes palacsinta, ami meg megmaradt, azt besóztam, és most azt esszük, mint a túrót.

nah...ezt kénytelen voltam kilesni... futyul Ebi ....???? :blink: igy van...?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

Amindenyit!!!  Livi, te aztán ügyes háziasszony vagy, én nagyanyámra emlékszem most aki mindig gézbugyorban tárolta a túrót és közben folyt ki a savó belőle az alatta levő edénybe és azt én szívesen ittam mindig.....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jun 29 2005, 10:49 AM
> *...vagy mások szerint KECSKE...
> [post=209912]Quoted post[/post]​*



MACSKA 

Nagyobb családunkban valamelyik selypítő kisgyerektől fennmaradt mondás: "mon' ki szépen, kekke, makka"


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

NYÁVOG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

HISZTI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 29 2005, 10:24 AM
> *HISZTI
> [post=209927]Quoted post[/post]​*



NŐ ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

ERNŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

upsz .... Ebi a nőről Ernő ?  akkor ő egy HERMAFRODITA ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

LEPKE ...nem tudom miért


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

írhattam volna ERNYŐt is pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

NAPERNYŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

napELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

SZOKOL RÁDIÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

nekünk is VOLT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Amper


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

FESZÜLTSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Ohm TORVENYE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

BÍRÓSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

LEGFELSO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

TETŐTERASZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

TORONYHÁZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

Ott jol lehet NAPOZNI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

TOPLESS?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

A NYERS-be :rohog pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

HÚS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Hentes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

Es MESZAROS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

VagoHID


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

nekem most az egyik román szakos tanárnő jutott eszembe, neki volt ez a vezetékneve... mi csak MÉSZinéként emlegettük 


Csöcsi, már megint gyorsabb voltál, mint én...

ha híd, akkor MOSOLY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

PORCELÁN-hid :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Herendi?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

nem csak SIMA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

CSISZOLT?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

GYÉMÁNT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

SZEN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

BÁNYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

REM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

Az is VESZEJes hely


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Aha REM veszelyes


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

KRÉM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Napozo?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

van aki a RÁNCtalanítóra esküszik


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jun 29 2005, 06:06 AM
> *van aki a RÁNCtalanítóra esküszik
> [post=210105]Quoted post[/post]​*


Es azok kicsodak FERFIak vagy nok


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

HIÚ férfiak


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

SZINESZek


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

SZÍN? ész?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 29)

Az lehet csak ne legyen PLATINA szoke :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jun 29 2005, 06:28 AM
> *Az lehet csak ne legyen PLATINA szoke :rohog :rohog
> [post=210123]Quoted post[/post]​*



MŰTÉT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 29)

HEG


----------



## cini (2005 Június 29)

Először hegedűt akartam írni... de:

RAGTAPASZ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

TERHESSÉGI TESZT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

BÉBI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 29 2005, 08:58 AM
> *BÉBI
> [post=210187]Quoted post[/post]​*




MILLION $ BEBI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

ZZ TOP cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

OROLT zene


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 29 2005, 04:07 PM
> *OROLT zene
> [post=210230]Quoted post[/post]​*


ÖRÜLT ? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

EDDA


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

... LÍRÁK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

IRODALOM <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

VERS


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

KÖTELEZŐ <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

VÁLASZTHATÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

nem az volt a 30 Ady vers megtanulasa  KELL!!!! :evil :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 29 2005, 06:11 PM
> *nem az volt a 30 Addy vers megtanulasa  KELL!!!! :evil :rohog
> [post=210350]Quoted post[/post]​*


annak nincs értelme :angry: LÁZADJ


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

ilyesmiert mar nem kell  TINI


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

én inkább a kellemes ÉRETTEBB korosztályra szavazok


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

pedig a jo GYÖNGE pipi hus!!! futyul futyul futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

ez az, hogy gyönge :rohog jobb az ERŐS aki tudja mit akar


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

de aki eros az mar KÖVETELŐZIK!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

nem tudna annyit amit meg ne ADNÉK  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

KAPNÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

IDEGbajt?


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

... nem, KEZELÉST :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

a SODROFAVAL!!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

azzal ki lehet NYUJTANI ?  és nagyobb lesz, de laposabb


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

inkabb mint a PICI pironkodo :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

... és JÁTÉKOS futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

HUNCUT??? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Pajkos


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

GYERMEKI :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

LELEK


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

VÁNDORLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Nomad


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

MONGOL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

osMAGYAR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

CIMER


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

KUKORICA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Janos VITEZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

HORTHY meg a hajóhada :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Mar csak GOMBos maradt ki


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

HUZOZAR


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jun 29 2005, 06:56 PM
> *HUZOZAR
> [post=210450]Quoted post[/post]​*


ERÉNYÖV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Lakatos


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

HASZNALATON KIVUL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Rozsdas


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

be kell JÁRATNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

KEFELNI kell


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

ez csak ÁLOM!!! :evil :evil :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Liderces :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

HORROR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Hazassag


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

SZÉP es BOLDOG!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

Mese


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

VALOSZERUTLEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

ILLÉKONY


----------



## rena (2005 Június 29)

GÁZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 29)

PUKI :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 29)

ZAPTOJAS szag


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

100 NAPOS TOJÁS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 29)

kinai INNYENC falat


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 29)

JÓKAI BABLEVES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

LUKSZUSZ


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 30)

:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Június 30)

VEGBELSZEL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 30)

ROMLOTT


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 30)

mert emlkeztet a VEJE-TOL szora?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

VÁLÁS...hugom nem rég vált el férjétől


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

EGYEZKEDES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

KOMPROMISSZUM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 30)

LEMONDÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

SZOMORÚSÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 30)

BÁNAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

GYÁSZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 30)

NÁSZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Június 30)

pironkodo EJSZAKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

LÁGY ZENE


----------



## Spanky (2005 Június 30)

ROMANTIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

KELLEMES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Június 30)

SZELLEMES


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

TV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

MŰSOR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

CIRKUSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Június 30)

BOHÓC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

ORSZAGUTON


----------



## Boszi (2005 Június 30)

maganyos VANDOR


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

DEMJEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

ROZSI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 30)

...Kell még egy szó...HONFOGLALÁS...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

Tessek mondani ez itt a VEGALLOMAS?


----------



## rena (2005 Június 30)

VEGSO ALLOMAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

nincs VISSZAUT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 30)

...EDDA Művek>>> ...ROCK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

GEPPUSKA :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 30)

...HÁBORÚ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Június 30)

no meg BEKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 30)

...TRIANON... :blink: (lehet, hogy ebbe nem kellene "belebonyolódnom' ...nem vagyok egy történelem zseni... :wacko:  )


----------



## elinnen (2005 Június 30)

huhu. ere mit lehet? B...szák meg a ,,békéjüket" Ha én békét akarok majd felosztom a SZOMSZÉD telkét.


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 30)

.... fűje mindig ZÖLDEBB


----------



## elinnen (2005 Június 30)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jun 30 2005, 11:07 PM
> *.... fűje mindig ZÖLDEBB
> [post=210790]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Június 30)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 30 2005, 11:00 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jun 30 2005, 11:00 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>...TRIANON... :blink: (lehet, hogy ebbe nem kellene "belebonyolódnom' ...nem vagyok egy történelem zseni... :wacko:  )
> [post=210787]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@Jun 30 2005, 11:06 PM
*huhu. ere mit lehet? B...szák meg a ,,békéjüket" Ha én békét akarok majd felosztom a SZOMSZÉD telkét.
[post=210788]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]


:wacko: :rohog :rohog ...na ugye én mondtam...

...VÍGJÁTÉK...


----------



## elinnen (2005 Június 30)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jun 30 2005, 11:11 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jun 30 2005, 11:11 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wacko: :rohog :rohog ...na ugye én mondtam...

...VÍGJÁTÉK... 
[post=210794]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
VÉGJÁTÉK


----------



## Etna (2005 Június 30)

csak nem volt jó az ELŐJÁTÉK :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 1)

HUZA_VONA


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

IS is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 1)

JUT is MARAD is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

z pont ELEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 1)

TŰZRAKÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

BOSZORKANY egetes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 1)

KÖZÉPKOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

KONYVES Kalman


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 1)

OLVASÓLÁMPA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

RONGALja a szemet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 1)

ROSSZ GYEREK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Vasott?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

GATYA :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

madzag


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

LÓG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

ALLITSD fol


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 1 2005, 06:55 PM
> *ALLITSD fol
> [post=211033]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem vagyok én KIGYÓBŰVÖLŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Hijal SEGITSEGet


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

fújod a sípot, vagy mozgatod a fejed ?  HELP :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

BEATLES


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

ők nem segítenek és marad a nehéz nap ÉJSZAKÁJA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Ejszakai ORSZAGUT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

... és egy HARLEY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Es egy RENDOR :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

FEKVŐRENDŐR ? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

MINDnek fekudni kene :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

de ha NÉHÁNY áll akkor lehet slalomozni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

EGY is sok nem hogy nehany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

egy LEGÉNY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Paraszt


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

üti FUTÓT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

túl MELEG van hozzá


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

HIDEG sor


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

TOROKFÁJÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Maripen


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 1 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Maripen
> [post=211069]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezer éve nem hallottam már ezt szót  de jobb nála a FORRALT BOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 1 2005, 01:25 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 1 2005, 01:25 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 1 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Maripen
> [post=211069]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezer éve nem hallottam már ezt szót  de jobb nála a FORRALT BOR 
[post=211071]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



A GrROG sem rosz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

LÁNGOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

azzal GARGALIZÁLNI de utána rögtön Whisky


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 1 2005, 07:32 PM
> *LÁNGOS
> [post=211077]Quoted post[/post]​*


megelőztél :rohog 
PALACSINTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

TUROs


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

NEKTEK ! :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Mi MOSSUK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

KÖRÖMKEFÉVEL is :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Na ezt KIPROBALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

surolópor nem kell... de aztán majd MESÉLD EL milyen volt cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Csakk akkor ha te is meselsz a KACSArol


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 1 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Csakk akkor ha te is meselsz a KACSArol
> [post=211089]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha irhatom KÉT C-vel akkor igen


----------



## rena (2005 Július 1)

Szepseg


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

SZÖRNYETEG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 1)

Rosszkedv


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 1)

NYUGOS :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

FORGÓ-MORGÓ :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

PERPETUM MOBILE :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

FARASZTÓ lehet soha meg nem állni


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

mint egynémely VITA


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 1)

TŔNYČRcsörrenés.... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

EGYENSÚLYVESZTÉS h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

KÖTÉLTÁNC


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 1)

CIRKUSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

PARLAMENTÁLIS DEMOKRÁCIA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

MARHASÁG :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

van még ilyen mint pl. a FÉRFIAK EGYENJOGUSÁGA :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

mint letartóztatáskor - jogod van KUSban maradni.


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

hallgat, mint a SIR h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

Oh, a ROMANTIKA!


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

CYRANO


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 1 2005, 09:28 PM
> *CYRANO
> [post=211153]Quoted post[/post]​*


megelőztél  különben meg mi a baj az ORROMMAL ? :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

OR&reg;GAZDA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 1 2005, 09:31 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 1 2005, 09:31 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>Holnap megyek TEMETESre
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-FagyisSzent_@Jul 1 2005, 09:31 PM
*ORŽGAZDA
[post=211157]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]
HULLARABLÓK h34r: :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 1 2005, 02:30 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 1 2005, 02:30 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jul 1 2005, 09:28 PM
> *CYRANO
> [post=211153]Quoted post[/post]​*


megelőztél  különben meg mi a baj az ORROMMAL ? :lol:
[post=211156]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


oda dugod ahova nem kene


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

hullarablok......... SZERVCSEMPESZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

akkor Csöcsi meg az én MÁJAMMAL rosszul járnának :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

az a sok PIA meg a ZADORA


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

CSOCSI es ETNA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

a két ISTEN  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

ONAMITAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

szemeteket sem vethetitek ránk ... de lehet, hogy nem is ÉRDEMES  :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Szerintem erdemes PROBALKOZNI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

SZISZIFUSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

MEDO erolkodes


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

...HÁNYÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

GYOMORrontas


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

FENEKETLEN .... mondhatni pusztán egy has


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

hogy ÜL?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

HASONül ...vagy ul :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Teljes?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

mint a TEJES EMBER


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

nem volt KANNÁJA fejés közben :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Spriccel?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

LOCSOLÓCSŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Slag


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

SCHLECHT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

:blink: Az miaz?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 1)

IRGUM BURGUM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

nicsak egy LATINOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

NEM KÖNNYŰ ...németről latinra


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

ja az NÉMET volt?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

NATURLICH


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 1)

fújd mán el aztat a gyertyát, ezek a FÉNYRE jönnek!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

Csöcsivel mindketten kitöröltük  

de akkor írom Csöcsiét ROMGYEREK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Bazsevalas


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 1)

nagyon SUNAZOM amit írtál


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

ARGÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 2)

...ÁRPA Attila...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

KLUB h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 2)

Monaco


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 2)

..HERCEG...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

HALOTT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 2)

Leszogelt KOPORSO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

CSENGETTYŰ


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 2)

PSOTA IREN (eletem egyik legnagyobb elmenye volt)


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 2)

Marmint Aase anyo. Persze a Gobbi Hildaval is jo volt, de a Psota meg a Huszti.... meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jul 2 2005, 01:17 AM
> *PSOTA IREN (eletem egyik legnagyobb elmenye volt)
> [post=211349]Quoted post[/post]​*






Psota a kedvenc SANZON enekesnom


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 2)

A haboru alatt az volt a slager, hogy Messze foldon LASSAN jar a posta   ( gondolon nem az Irenrol beszeltek :rohog :rohog )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

de a postás mindíg kétszer CSENGET!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 2)

Nicolson....SZEXI!! Nekem meg mindig... pironkodo Emlekszem hogy a szerelmemmel lattuk, es ki kellett jonnunk a mozibol az "asztalos" jelenet utan..... pironkodo futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

szerintem inkább SZATÍR megjelenése van, de szenzációs szinész


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 2)

Imadom az ilyen ORDOGI tekintetu szatirokat!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 2)

...POKOL... :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

RÉSZEGSÉG :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Július 2)

De jó lenne néha berúgni, de én hamarabb leszek rosszul  Biztos hiányzik belőlem az az ENZIM, ami az indiánokból is


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Jul 2 2005, 08:00 PM
> *De jó lenne néha berúgni, de én hamarabb leszek rosszul  Biztos hiányzik belőlem az az ENZIM, ami az indiánokból is
> [post=211482]Quoted post[/post]​*


én sem tudok berugni,mert gyűlölöm a másnaposságot így mindig megállok a kritikus pont előtt  belőlem meg hiányzik a KURÁZSI


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Július 2)

...mama...az echos szekerével :wacko: egyik gyűlölt KÖTELEZŐ OLVASMÁNYom volt h34r:


----------



## alma (2005 Július 2)

itt még nem szerepeltem...  Az arany EMBER is az volt  Imádtam!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

biztos, hogy ARANY volt Tímár Mihály? h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

nem minden arany ami FÉNYLIK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

és nem minden PAPSAJT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

... mondta a TEMPLOM EGERE és nem rágta tovább :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

aztán elment a FOGÁSZhoz


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

... és bemutatta a BETLIT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 2)

aztán a fogász jól ELFOGJA :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 2)

szerencsétlen egér rájön, hogy a pap nem sajt, elmegy fogászhoz és kiderül, hogy kipotyogtak a fogai, erre elfogják.... ez már sztem RENONC h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Ti CSALTOK


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 3)

A renonc az egy FRANCIA kocsi... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Ha mar francia, akkor en masra GONDOLtam


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 3)

ABRANDOZOM en is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Abrandozas a VAGY egy formalya


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

ha vagyaid vannak SOHASEM leszel szabad


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

üldöz a VÉGTELEN h34r:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

ELKEPZELHETETLEN


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 3)

MENNYORSZAG


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

jaj kerekperec hogy lehet elkepzelhetetlen a mennyorszag?!?! en olyan szepen feltudom vazolni magamnak milyen lehet  az mar mas teszta hogy letezik-e 

ARKANGYAL


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 3)

REPŰLÖ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

tanyer


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

UFO h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Mexiko


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 3)

SZIESZTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

utána meg FIESTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

tanc


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

... és NÖK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

es vegre SEX


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

azt nem ! FÁRASZTÓ és meleg van <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Neked ott, de ekem ITT?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

mi lenne, ha én lennék OTT ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 3 2005, 08:25 AM
> *mi lenne, ha én lennék OTT ? :rohog :rohog
> [post=211641]Quoted post[/post]​*





Nagy CIRKUSZ :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

Te lennél a PORONDMESTER ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Az IDOMAR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

üvöltenék, mint az OROSZLÁN ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Hogy uvoltenel e azt nem tudom , de hogy a FARKAD csovalnad , az biztos meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 3 2005, 02:43 PM
> *Hogy uvoltenel e azt nem tudom , de hogy a FARKAD csovalnad , az biztos meno
> [post=211657]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor ELMEGYEK !!!!! cool cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Na de enyi EMBER elott? :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 3)

no ferfivel, mint az ALLATOK???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Fujjjj, ez DISZNOSAG :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 3)

Ha ehes, MAKK-kal almodik....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

MakkosMaria szep KORNYEK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 3)

...KILÁTÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Kilatastalansag


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

ANDRE BOCELLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

BOCIKA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 3)

Boci CSOKI


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 3 2005, 11:21 AM
> *ANDRE BOCELLI
> [post=211696]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem a gyonyoru hangja jutott volna eszembe  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

MARIO Lanza


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

TANGOHARMONIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

tangó nélkül .. VOLT EGYSZER EGY VADNYUGAT


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

REGMULT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Colt 45


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

jobb szeretem a JERIKO-t (9 mm parabellum)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

En a BERETTARA eskuszom


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

FEGYVERSZUNET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

A ISKOLAi szunet


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

KUNG FU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

BRUCE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

LEGENDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

CSODA szarvasrol


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

MARLON BRANDO


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 3 2005, 07:37 PM
> *CSODA szarvasrol
> [post=211740]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor REGE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

PUPOS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

III. RICHÁRD


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

SHEKASPEARE cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

LÁNDZSARÁZÁS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Csorte


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 3)

MEGBOSSZULOM, hogy nem szeretsz


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

VENDETTA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Lukrecia Borgia


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

VELENCE <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

KÁPOLNÁSNYÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

TELEPULES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

KITELEPÜLÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

VÁGY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

NIRVÁNA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

ZENE


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

LUCANO PAVAROTTI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

SELYEMKENDŐ <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

GIGGOLO


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

Az Olasz csavonk!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

én MAGYAR vagyok :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 3)

HONFI !


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

aha de olaszul GONDOLKODSZ!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

nem igaz !! minden magyar szereti a nöket ... és nem csak gondolatban, hanem a VALÓSÁGBAN is


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

ALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 3 2005, 08:27 PM
> *ALOM
> [post=211792]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem ...ez a VALÓSÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

VALOVILAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 3)

ÁLOMVILÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 3)

EBREDES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Csipa


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 3)

ŔLMOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

ELOD


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 3)

NAGYI


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

PELDAKEP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Balvany


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

ALDOZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Eletet?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

MIERT NE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Hat legyen a te kedvedert mindent. HALAL


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

NYUGALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 3)

ÖRÖK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Mecses


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 3)

ILLATOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

UT


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 3)

UTILAP (arra a nagy levelu nyovenyre gondolok..ugye ugy hivjak?)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 3 2005, 05:47 PM
> *UTILAP (arra a nagy levelu nyovenyre gondolok..ugye ugy hivjak?)
> [post=211854]Quoted post[/post]​*




Lapu -levelnek hivjak  

Mint gyerek ESERNYOnek hasznaltuk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

SZENT PÉTER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Inkabb SZURTOS Peti


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

SZUROK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

FEKETE???


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

GYÁSZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

BANAT


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

ÉRTETLENKEDÉS


----------



## rókalány (2005 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 4 2005, 07:54 AM
> *ÉRTETLENKEDÉS
> [post=211950]Quoted post[/post]​*


Errol a gyerekek jutnak eszembe, akiknél tegnap vendégeskedtem:

sétálok a kertben a három éves Rékucival, és mutatja büszkén a fákat: "Látod, Niki, ez az almafa, itt lógnak rajta az almák... bezöldültek.... meg kell várni, míg megpirulnak, úgy két percen belül... vagy nyolc percen belül" :rohog 

megyünk tovább, odaérünk egy kis facsemetéhez, folytatódik az eligazítás:

"látod, ez az almafánk... de meggyfának mondjuk"... :rohog 

és ilyenkor nem érti, miért nézek ilyen értetlenül....  

GYEREKSZÁJ


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jul 4 2005, 07:16 AM
> *GYEREKSZÁJ
> [post=211953]Quoted post[/post]​*


Babakocsi :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

EISENSTEIN ....az a bizonyos jelenet amikor a babakocsi elszabadul a lépcsőkön


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

KONYVELO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

UNALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

SZAMOK tengere


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

VERÉS...matek 1es miegymás....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Nevelo fater tizegynehany even keresztul mindennap elvert nehogy RESTANCIAba keruljon :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Akkor LEDOLGOZTA elkövetkezendő életeire is előre!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 4 2005, 06:14 AM
> *Akkor LEDOLGOZTA elkövetkezendő életeire is előre!!!!!
> [post=212004]Quoted post[/post]​*




Egesz eletemben a halalat kivantam, Mikor meghalt meg is SAJNALTAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Bekövetkezett a MEGBOCSÁTÁS!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Ugy a Menyben
Mint a FOLDON is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

A Földi élet maga a POKOL.....(különösen nekem ma... :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Talalkoztal a KRAMPUSZal? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

TÉLAPÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Sajnos se Télapó se Krampusz nem járt erre viszont rengeteg EMBER jött a problémájával.....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

talan a MUNKAddal kapcsolatosan!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Szerencsére nem inkább a saját PROBLÁMÁikkal ....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

MINDIG mindenkinek van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

FÁRASZTÓ dolgok ezek az életben....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

de MEGOLDHATOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Az tutkó...momentán az én szívből jövő megoldásom a SEGGBERÚGÁS lenne!!!! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

JOBBOS???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

KÉTOLDALI természetesen :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

MUNKAUNDOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

Igen mert SRTANDot és FAGYIt akarok.....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

BALATON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

HULLÁMOK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

DAUER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

MIKROFON FRIZURA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

BÉNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

KEREKESSZÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

SPORT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

CSOKI


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

MOGYOROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

PUSZEDLI


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

MÉZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

En vajas KENYERen szerettem gyerekkoromba meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

AUGUSZTUS 20.


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

UNNEP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

TUZIJATEK meno meno


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

ESO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

ARANY eso


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

KARIKAGYURU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 4)

Szebb ha van rajta GYEMANT futyul futyul :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

DÉL AFRIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

FÖCI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

METEOROLÓGIA


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

VIHAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

KATASZTRÓFA


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

ARVIZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

TISZA


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

A TISZA 
Nyári napnak alkonyúlatánál
Megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál
Ott, hol a kis Túr siet beléje,
Mint a gyermek anyja kebelére.
A folyó oly símán, oly szelíden
Ballagott le parttalan medrében,
Nem akarta, hogy a nap sugára
Megbotoljék habjai fodrába.

Síma tükrén a piros sugárok,
(Mint megannyi tündér) táncot jártak,
Szinte hallott lépteik csengése,
Mint parányi sarkantyúk pengése.

Ahol álltam, sárga föveny-szőnyeg
Volt terítve, s tartott a mezőnek,
Melyen a levágott sarju-rendek,
Mint a könyvben a sorok, hevertek.

Túl a réten néma méltóságban
Magas erdő; benne már homály van,
De az alkony üszköt vet fejére,
S olyan, mintha égne s folyna vére.

Másfelől, a Tisza tulsó partján,
Mogyoró- s rekettye-bokrok tarkán,
Köztök egy csak a nyilás, azon át
Látni távol kis falucska tornyát.

Boldog órák szép emlékeképen
Rózsafelhők usztak át az égen.
Legmesszebbről rám merengve néztek
Ködön át a mármarosi bércek.

Semmi zaj. Az ünnepélyes csendbe
Egy madár csak néha füttyentett be.
Nagy távolban a malom zugása
Csak olyan volt, mint szunyog dongása.

Túlnan, vélem átellenben épen,
Pór menyecske jött. Korsó kezében.
Korsaját mig telemerítette,
Rám nézett át; aztán ment sietve.

Ottan némán, mozdulatlan álltam,
Mintha gyökeret vert volna lábam.
Lelkem édes, mély mámorba szédült
A természet örök szépségétül.

Oh természet, oh dicső természet!
Mely nyelv merne versenyezni véled?
Mily nagy vagy te! mentül inkább hallgatsz,
Annál többet, annál szebbet mondasz. 

Késő éjjel értem a tanyára
Fris gyümölcsből készült vacsorára.
Társaimmal hosszan beszélgettünk.
Lobogott a rőzseláng mellettünk.

Többek között szóltam én hozzájok:
Szegény Tisza, miért is bántjátok?
Annyi roszat kiabáltok róla,
S ő a föld legjámborabb folyója.

Pár nap mulva fél szendergésemböl
Félrevert harang zugása vert föl.
Jön az árviz! jön az árviz! hangzék,
S tengert láttam, ahogy kitekinték.

Mint az őrült, ki letépte láncát,
Vágtatott a Tisza a rónán át,
Zúgva, bőgve törte át a gátot,
El akarta nyelni a világot!



RONA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

UDITO


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 4)

OAZIS (videken ugy hivtak, Almuska :rohog )


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

PALMAFA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

TENGER


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

LöTYöG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

TANC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

CSURDONGOLO :iszunk


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

CSIZMA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

...DIA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

VETITO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

vetiteni csak VASZONra erdemes


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

ECSET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

PALETTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

az nem egy MASZATOS falap?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Masztos KOLOK


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 4)

NYAFOGos kolok


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 4)

CSÖCSI h34r: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

:evil :rohog a BEKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 4)

GÓLYA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

FESZEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 4)

TOJÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

ZÁP


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 4)

BÜDÖS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

KUKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Az a TORPE


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

A FIUK a banyaban dolgoznak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Dolgozik a rosz NYAVAJA :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

Betegség


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

CSOKKENTAGYU


----------



## rena (2005 Július 4)

AGYATLAN :evil


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 4)

FÖNÖKöm.... :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

IRODA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

ISTEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 4)

FRANZ KAFKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

KASTELY h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 4)

...MŰEMLÉK...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Tabla


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

a KAPU ALATT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 4)

...RÉZ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

ADAM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 4)

...ÉVA...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 4)

BUNBEESE'S


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 4)

BUNBEESE'S


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

nyavajas KELGYO :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 4)

...PÁPASZEM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

TYUKSZEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 4)

...TAPASZ... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

TAPASZTALAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 4)

Mester


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 4)

és Margarita


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ital


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

a FIX PONT!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

KORDINATA rendszer


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 5)

MATEMATIKA vizsga holnap a nagylányomnak - két hete az érettségi nálunk a sláger


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

GEOMETRIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 5)

DISZKÓné - ringatozó járása miatt így csúfoltuk a matektanárnőt :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

SZOMBAT ESTI LÁZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 5)

nekem most ZSEBLÁZam van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

Az a FIZETÉS előtti vagy utáni állapot?????


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 5)

most éppen a BÉR előtti helyzet, de utáni is lesz, ha minden számlát kifizetek...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

Ha fizetés akkor NAGYBEVÁSÁRLÁS....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

Azt jo ha AUTO-val csinalod mert kulonben tul faraszto


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

utana meg FOZOCSKE


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

most inkabb MENZA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Izetlen


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

na ;egeszen EHETŐ volt!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ha EHES vagy, minden eheto


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

Én most az vagyok úgyhogy már a vacsora is el van tervezve: BRASSÓI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 5 2005, 06:18 AM
> *Én most az vagyok úgyhogy már a vacsora is el van tervezve: BRASSÓI
> [post=212360]Quoted post[/post]​*




Te engem szekalsz :wacko: CIGANY pecsenye


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

ZENE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ha van iganyPECSENYE akkor nincs zene


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MARHASÜLT <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Steak


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

GRILL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

Csak is BBQ meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

KOLBÁSZKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Nem kell ra kech upp , OLASZOS :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

TEMPERAMENTUM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

HISZTIS???????????????? :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Tanc


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

TANGÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Csacsa


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

...csa  inkább SALSA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Simulos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

CSÍPŐS szósz.....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Paprikas


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

paprikas KRUMPLI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

SALATAval


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KAPROS SZOSZ-l


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

UBI sali


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KOVÁSZOS ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

KENYÉR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

KAPOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KOLBÁSZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

FUSTOLT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Sonka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

SAJT ....most már elég, éhes vagyok!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

latom nem csak nekem van faziskesesem!!  NYUSZIDitta kitorolted a bizonyitekot!!!-mondjuk en is mar vagy harmat!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Tojas


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KETTÖ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 5 2005, 12:46 PM
> *Hogy ne csak az evésen járjon az eszetek  Két tojás....
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


ejnye -bejnye nem csak én vagyok "rossz" :rohog (OFF)


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 5 2005, 12:46 PM
> *Egy a gondolatunk,Etna   :rohog  OFF
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Te is az enyimre gondoltál ? :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog (OFF)


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

KUSZA GONDOLATOK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Jul 5 2005, 05:49 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Jul 5 2005, 05:49 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 5 2005, 05:47 AM
> *
> Te is az enyimre gondoltál ? :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog (OFF)
> [post=212439]Quoted post[/post]​*



futyul futyul 
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Mi is van a sex topic-kal??!! futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

TISZTA ÉRZÉSEK :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

FOGORVOS-nál


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

:blink: NYÁLELSZÍVÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

TOMES


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KACSA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Sex h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

PEKING


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

szoval ott is volt;VAGOTT SZEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

RIZSA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

RIZOTTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

:evil :evil GOMBÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Sult


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

ÉGETT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Biztositek


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

BIZTOSITAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

csalas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

BŰNÖZŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

DUTYI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

SZEGEDi Csillagbörtön


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

Tolunk 50 km


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 5 2005, 06:23 AM
> *Tolunk 50 km
> [post=212508]Quoted post[/post]​*


Jéééé nem is tudtam hogy szegedi vagy!!!!! cool


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jul 5 2005, 06:24 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Jul 5 2005, 06:24 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Jul 5 2005, 06:23 AM
> *Tolunk 50 km
> [post=212508]Quoted post[/post]​*


Jéééé nem is tudtam hogy szegedi vagy!!!!! cool
[post=212509]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
csak joval melletti


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by rena+Jul 5 2005, 06:25 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Jul 5 2005, 06:25 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


csak joval melletti 
[post=212512]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Ja hülye vagyok, a km helyett métert olvastam!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Bezartsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

LIFT


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

BŰZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

PISISZAG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

FALUSI BUDI


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

OROSZ WC h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

MUSZKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Miert becezed? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

mert mi az a musz????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 5 2005, 07:00 AM
> *MUSZKA
> [post=212536]Quoted post[/post]​*


NAPOLEON


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

KONYAK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

delirium


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

Együtt töröltem csöcsikével!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

DETOX


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

gyomor MOSAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

TEKNŐ ....még emlékszem nagyanyámnak volt igazi teknője....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

....SBÉKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

ebiHAL


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

LEÉGETT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

PÉNZtelen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

csoro


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

KOLDUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

es KIRALYFI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

BÉKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

VARANGYOS <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Orias


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

Csocsike, valaki teged most jol a KEZEBEN TART


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Aha, es nincs nala FAGYI sem


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

csak nincs MELEGED?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Nagyon PARAS a levego :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

akkor GOZFURDO - csak ovatosan!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

A SZIVEM nembirja


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

kerits a *POTSZIVET*. Emlekszem, egyszer Esztergomban voltunk gyarlatogatason, ahol is lattuk, hogy a problemasabbjanak lehet mar potkefét is szerezni.  Akkor egy potsziv mar igazan nem lehet nagy ugy. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 5 2005, 09:59 AM
> *kerits a POTSZIVET. Emlekszem, egyszer Esztergomban voltunk gyarlatogatason, ahol is lattuk, hogy a problemasabbjanak lehet mar potkefét is szerezni.  Akkor egy potsziv mar igazan nem lehet nagy ugy. :lol:
> [post=212612]Quoted post[/post]​*




A TUDOMET mar kikoptem , most a szivemtol is meg kell valni? :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

NYUGI! Mar ugysem ugyanaz a tudo volt mint, amivel szulettel. Lecserelodott. Sejtrol sejtre.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 5)

...RÁGÓGUMI...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

FOG is kene hozza


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 5)

...HIÁNY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

potsziv, pottudo, potkefe, potfog... POTEMBER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Mar csak egy ALKATRESZ muxik, ugy ahogy


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

MEGELOZO KARBANTARTASt kollott von csinanyi <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Tudod ha az ORVOS nem rogton boncolni akart volna, en is gyakrabban jartam volna hozza


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

hat te KORBONCNOKot valasztottal csaladi orvosnak?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ja, miert van masmilyen is? Orvos SINTER csak nyelvtanillag kulombozik :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

Hat akkor HAGYMA kell neked. Sok!  

An apple a day keeps the doctor away;
an onion a day keeps everyone away.

Biztos van ez magyarul is.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ertem en de aki nallam tobb hagymat ESZIK az mar festi magat


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

MAJSZOL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

es CSAMCSOG kozben :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

a HIDEG RAZ a csamcsogastol!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

LÁZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

ilyenkor megy a LAZ felfele  (Etna megeloztel)

legyen hat EMELKEDIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

az nem SZOMBAT ESTI ? <_< de legyen akkor a HANGULAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

BLACK SABBATH


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

inkább ZZ'TOP


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

az mar nagyon SZAKALLAS tema.


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

Rena, mart FAZONRA NYÍRJA :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

Etna es FODRASZ vagyok nem tokszor nyiro!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 5 2005, 06:14 PM
> *Etna es FODRASZ vagyok nem tokszor nyiro!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog
> [post=212650]Quoted post[/post]​*



tudom ... pironkodo de nekem annyira tetszik ez a FAZONÍROZÁS  egyszer megkérdezte otthon a fodrász, hogy milyen fazont akarok, mondtam, hogy olyat mint lennt :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

PAJESZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

BAJUSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

PASIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

NÖK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

....A PULT MOGOTT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MENNYIBE KERÜL ?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

Neked nagyon SOKba


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

na tessék .... CSORO ember nem vásárolhat h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

PENZTELEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KOLDUS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

TARISZNYA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

BALLAGÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

EZER eve


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

Kr.e. 2000-ben ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

szep csendben MEGOREGSZUNK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

de nem BESAVANYODUNK!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

UBORKAKKA valunk !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Kovaszos?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

KIGYÓUBORKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Szeletelve


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

HENTES


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

VÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

es EPER?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

TURMIX


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

PEP


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MÜFOGSOR :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

PARÓKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

SZINHÁZ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

ALFOLDI ROBI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

NYÁVOG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MACSKA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

KAROM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

KARMOLÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

WHISKY


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

JÉG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

már TÖLTÖK is


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

FENÉKIG :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

ÜRíTÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

EGÉSZSÉGETEKRE


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

KIMARADTAL a szorasbol???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

KAKUKK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MJAD BEHOZZUK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

KOKTÉL


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

MOJITO


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

HOZZAVALOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

FEHÉR RUM, mentalevél, cukorszirup, lime, szóda


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

ELERHETETLEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

csak AKARNI kell


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 5)

meg a WC-n is


----------



## rena (2005 Július 5)

PAPIR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Ujsag


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 5)

ESTI hirlap (nosztaligázok :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Akarsz egy FULEST?


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 5)

Azt nem,de ha Füles van akkor adj egy TOLL-at....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

GOLYOS jo lessz?


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 5)

Nem.A TINTA-s jobb....had legyek kék... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Tintahal manapsag RITKASAG


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 5)

Akkor biztos DRŔGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

DRAGAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

FÉRJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

MINTA?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

SZABÁS....és nem szabvány :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

OLLOval alakitod? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

FAZONra


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

Az mindeg VALTOZO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

DIVAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

Sok PENZ kell hogy kovessed, en soha nem kovettem szorossan


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 5)

nincs SZAGA h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Az a ZOKNIM :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 6)

SZERELMEM csokja


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

ROZSASZIN VILÁG


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 6)

optikai CSALODAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...DÉLIBÁB...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

ILLÚZIÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

A NAGY FIZETÉS :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

gyerek MESE :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

HABBAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Az a KAVE


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

KAPCSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

KOFFEIN mindakettő....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Sok CUKORral


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

MÉREG a szervezetnek a cukor...


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

akkor legyen inkabb FRUKTOZ!!!Abban nincs mereg!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

A kave meg kifelyezetten JOTTESZ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

SPORT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Uszas


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

PILLANGO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

EJSZAKAI


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

ÉLET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

rongyos


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

KIFLI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

pacsni


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

PÉKSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Bubos KEMENCE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

FALUSI IDILL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Festmeny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

a FALon


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

A KINAI falon? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Hát persze! Az lenne csak a KELETI BAZÁR!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Az tele van mindenfele CSECSEBECSEvel


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

KÜTYÜ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Az olyan ize ami semmire sem JO?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

hát én minden olyan müszaki cikkre használom, ami inkább DRÁGA mint hasznos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Nem MINDIG a draga a jo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

mondtam is az asszonynak, hogy drágám nem vagy jó erre elküldött egy OLCSÓHOZ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Es milyen volt? Olcso HUSnak hig a leve? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

nem mentem el, mert nem tudtam választani, meg nem szeretem NYERSEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 09:33 AM
> *nem mentem el, mert nem tudtam választani, meg nem szeretem NYERSEN
> [post=213095]Quoted post[/post]​*




Szerintem az mar a sajat LEVEBEN fott :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

egy kis SZOSZ-l megöntözve :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 09:35 AM
> *egy kis SZOSZ-l megöntözve :rohog :rohog
> [post=213097]Quoted post[/post]​*







Ez igy eleg GUSZTUSTALAN


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

mondjuk, ha Te csinálod akkor nem  söt ÉTVÁGYGERJESZTÖ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Miert? Ez nem CSAPATmuka? :blink: :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

én csak EGYÉNIBE indulok :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 09:39 AM
> *én csak EGYÉNIBE indulok :lol:
> [post=213102]Quoted post[/post]​*




A csapatmunka ERDEKESsebb


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 6 2005, 03:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 6 2005, 03:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 09:39 AM
> *én csak EGYÉNIBE indulok  :lol:
> [post=213102]Quoted post[/post]​*



A csapatmunka ERDEKESsebb 
[post=213105]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
az lehet, de nem tudod, ki lett a GYÖZTES :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

A RESZVETEL a fontos


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

és az EREDMÉNY meg a Te pénztárcádat sujtja :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 09:50 AM
> *és az EREDMÉNY meg a Te pénztárcádat sujtja :lol:
> [post=213114]Quoted post[/post]​*




OSSZEDOBJUK ugy olcsobb


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

akkor inkább hozzunk létre egy ALAPITVÁNYT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Jo, nyissunk KUPLERAJT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Jo, nyissunk KUPLERAJT
> [post=213119]Quoted post[/post]​*


én már ma elkezdem SZERVEZNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Az jo, en viszem a MADAMOT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Az jo, en viszem a MADAMOT
> [post=213123]Quoted post[/post]​*


ok, én próba után hozom a CSAJOKAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 6 2005, 09:56 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 6 2005, 09:56 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Az jo, en viszem a MADAMOT
> [post=213123]Quoted post[/post]​*


ok, én próba után hozom a CSAJOKAT 
[post=213126]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



De FIZETNI neked is kell mert a madam nagyon kemenykezu es igazsagtalan


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 6 2005, 03:58 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 6 2005, 03:58 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De FIZETNI neked is kell mert a madam nagyon kemenykezu es igazsagtalan 
[post=213129]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
én már csak 120 napos ÁTUTALÁSSAL dolgozom, teljesítés igazolás után :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 6 2005, 09:59 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 6 2005, 09:59 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


én már csak 120 napos ÁTUTALÁSSAL dolgozom, teljesítés igazolás után :rohog :rohog
[post=213131]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Meg be sem indult az UZLET es te mar is tonkre tenned? Onzo dog futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

én csak MINÖSÉGI válogatást akartam tartani <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 10:02 AM
> *én csak MINÖSÉGI válogatást akartam tartani <_<
> [post=213137]Quoted post[/post]​*





Errol talan KOZOSSEN kell meggyozodni, nem? Milyuen parter vagy te? <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 6 2005, 04:04 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 6 2005, 04:04 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 10:02 AM
> *én csak MINÖSÉGI válogatást akartam tartani  <_<
> [post=213137]Quoted post[/post]​*



Errol talan KOZOSSEN kell meggyozodni, nem? Milyuen parter vagy te? <_<
[post=213139]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
nem akartam CSALÓDÁST okozni  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

BUSINES is busines


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

a PÉNZ meg pénz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Annk nincs SZAGa


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

nem a fenéket  BÜDÖS, de jó (ha van)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

ILLATOSUT?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

SZESZGYÁR és környéke


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

ISTENI illatok


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

akkor még nem jártál szeszgyár környékén, hát nincs AMBROZIA illat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

De te sem vagy ALKOHOLISTA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

jaj a MAJAM!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

ZSUGORODIK? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

TOPORODOTT (torpok) !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

TORPILLA a kedvenc


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

a hosszu SZEMPILLAIVAL!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...KOZMETIKA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

DROGERIA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...PARFÜM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

GALAMB (??  ??)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 6 2005, 06:39 PM
> *GALAMB (??  ??)
> [post=213187]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog ( :wacko: futyul )

...BÉKE...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

PORAIRA  (Patrick Süskind koti ossze a galambot es a parfumot  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

ATKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 6 2005, 06:54 PM
> *PORAIRA  (Patrick Süskind koti ossze a galambot es a parfumot  )
> [post=213189]Quoted post[/post]​*



bocsi... :wacko: nem is tudom mire gondoltam...  

Süskind...utánanézek...köszönöm


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 6 2005, 06:58 PM
> *ATKA
> [post=213190]Quoted post[/post]​*



...ALLERGIA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

FÉM...van nekem - ezért csak aranyat(azt soha) és ezüstöt hordhatok!!! A fene az allergiámat!!! futyul :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

én meg csak a GYÉMÁNTOT bírom elviselni magamon  ... nem is hordok semmit


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

a fene a jó dógodat... :wacko: ...CSISZOLÁS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

csiszolnám én :wacko: de max. az ELMÉMET tudom


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

vag mint a BOROTVA <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

ezek szerint SZÖRÖS :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

forro vizet a KOPASZra !!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...KOJAK...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

NYALÓKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

....Búcsú...KÖRHINTA...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

TÖRÖCSIK MARI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

TÖRŐCSIK MARI...nagyon szeretem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 12:25 PM
> *TÖRÖCSIK MARI
> [post=213210]Quoted post[/post]​*


hehe!!!!! meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jul 6 2005, 07:26 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Jul 6 2005, 07:26 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 12:25 PM
> *TÖRÖCSIK MARI
> [post=213210]Quoted post[/post]​*


hehe!!!!! meno
[post=213212]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
majdnem biztos volta, hogy ezt írod  (OFF)


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

SOÓS IMRE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 6 2005, 12:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 6 2005, 12:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


majdnem biztos volta, hogy ezt írod  (OFF)
[post=213213]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]Azt hogy hehe!!!!???? Te aztán tudsz valamit... TALPALATNYI FÖLD


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

LÁBTÖRLŐ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

:angry: Azt hittem hogy azt írod hogy paraszt vagy hasonló :rohog lábtörlő=MÁRTíR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

GIORDANO BRUNO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

ERETNEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

TORQUEMADA :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

DOMONKOS REND


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

én inkább a HEDONISTÁKRA szavazok :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

DIONÜSZOSZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

SZILEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

NIMFA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

BLOKK 

Dia megelőzött bocsi


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

ORA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

MELÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

EBED - marmint most oda megyek - na cso


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

VACSORA én meg oda ... sziasztok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Én meg már azt is megettem most jön egy kis PEZSGŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

FURDO?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

TÖRÖK


----------



## rena (2005 Július 6)

ÉS A MEHEMED


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

meg ne HUZD!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

a COWBOY farkát.... :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...VADNYUGAT... :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

VIGYAZAT!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...TERENCE HILL...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

HAGYMÁS BAB


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 6)

Zold vagy SZARAZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

le kell LOCSOLNI :iszunk


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 6)

Locsolasi TILALOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

RACSOK mogott elni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 6)

KALITKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

CSORIKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

Istenem...  mi is volt a macsek neve...??? ...SZILVESZTER..? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

...ismerek egy Szilvesztert...GITÁROS FIÚ...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

AL DI MEOLA ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Hát nem SPANYOL!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Csizma


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

akkor TÁTRAI TIBOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Fúj ÖREGEDŐ ROCKZENÉSZ!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

JUPPI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Az is nagyon BÉNAság!!!! Én a kis kritikus.... <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

orokifju ... vagy OROKZOLD ? :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

FRANK SINATRA cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

AKÁCOS ÚT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

DULONGELes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

Akácos KOCSMA...olyat is ismerek


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

meg a KURTA KOCSMA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

FALU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

kimaratt az ab ==> FALABU


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

annyira tiszteli a TAKTUST semmi pénzért rá nem lépne :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

mert o a negy TAKTIKUS!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

KINAI VÉDELEM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

az olyan, mint a VEZER-INDIAI? h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

ha tudnék sakkozni biztos kész lenne a válaszom, de igy csak MAHARADZSA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

ELEFANT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

egy pici fülü INDIAI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

SVABBOGAR h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

TIROLI gatya


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

JODLIzunk futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 11:02 PM
> *TIROLI gatya
> [post=213327]Quoted post[/post]​*


meg TÖKÖS-MÁKOS RÉTES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

MOLDOVA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

A PENZ szaga


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

amit a mozdony füstje MEGCSAPOTT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Utana egy FERENCVAROSi koktel?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

MOLOTOV ? h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

GYUJTOGTSZ? :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

nem vagyok én PIROMÁN :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Aha :blink: NERO


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

bocsi , de BUVÁRHAJO h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

BUVARHARANG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

akiért ... SZÓL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

azok a BUVAR-ROCK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

BARLANGibuvar?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 6)

...AGGTELEK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

SETÉT h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 7)

LAJOS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 7)

Anyam ELET TARSA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

nem szeretem ezt a kifejezést olyan : SZEMÉLYTELEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 7 2005, 04:10 AM
> *nem szeretem ezt a kifejezést olyan : SZEMÉLYTELEN
> [post=213460]Quoted post[/post]​*





Lathatatlan EMBER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 7)

Ez elegge erdekes kifejezes , ebbol nem lehet tudni hogy FERFI vagy no rol beszel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

A TEREMTES koronaja h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 7)

Ami neha TRMBITA arany bol van :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

FUVOSOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

fúvócső AMAZONAS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Kopocso ALTALANOS iskola


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 7 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Kopocso ALTALANOS iskola
> [post=213522]Quoted post[/post]​*


BONCOLÁS h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

VACSORA keszul


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

RÁNTOTT BÉKACOMB :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

VELENCEI-TÓ...ott van egy vendéglő ahol volt gyerekkoromban még békacomb


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 7 2005, 01:42 PM
> *VELENCEI-TÓ...ott van egy vendéglő ahol volt gyerekkoromban még békacomb
> [post=213540]Quoted post[/post]​*


kis hazám SZÉKESFEHÉRVÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

h34r: UNDOK golyak


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

Az ANDOK-ba kéne repülniük?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Ott jo HIDEG van


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 7 2005, 01:53 PM
> *Ott jo HIDEG van
> [post=213551]Quoted post[/post]​*


és nincsenek MELEGEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

De van BIGFOOT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

abból van a BIG MAC ? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Az MACSKAhus


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 7 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Az MACSKAhus
> [post=213570]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ahhoz éppen nincs GUSZTUS-om!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

éhes ember nem VÁLOGAT


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

...mint a KENDERMAG-ban...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

TYÚK


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

Akkor inkább KAKAS!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

TOJÁS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

fias, vagy inkább RÁNTOTTA?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 7)

nem rántva SIMOGATVA :rohog :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

Én sem vagyok az ERŐSZAK híve!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Pedig neha jol ESNE futyul


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

Mindjárt hozom a KORBÁCSOM!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

h34r: Ize nem teljessen erre GONDOLtam h34r:


----------



## cini (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 7 2005, 07:48 AM
> *h34r: Ize nem teljessen erre GONDOLtam h34r:
> [post=213612]Quoted post[/post]​*



Tudom! Etna is a tojás-simogatást pedzegette... Csak meg ne szorítsam...


...egy gondolat... PÁRNÁK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

PETOFI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

SZIBERIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

URAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

MotorKEREKPAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

IZOMLÁZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

VERSAVO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

TEJSAVO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Turo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

KOZOS LO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

KEHES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

KUPEC :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

LÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 7)

...IGA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Szerszam


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

MŰHELY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

AutoSZERELO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

KEZESLÁBAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

MUNKAruha


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

BUDOS <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

PÁLPUSZTAI...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

ELMASZIK! :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

CSIGA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

GYORSHAJTAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

lepcso


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

KOCCANAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

Az nincs,ha behuzod a HASad..... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

csak pok a HASPOK, ha behuzza a hasat?


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

Na,most mi jusson eszembe a haspokra ? :blink: 

Maradjunk a faunánál....

SKORPIO :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

MEREGZSAK vagy! <_<


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

Haha...megijedtél ? 

Na,ha skorpio akkor legyen SZŰZ. Na,most mire asszociálsz ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

MÁRIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

Az a Mária akire te gondoltál az Szüz volt ?  

Fagyisnak még egy kép....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

...NOSZTRA lett volna. De ha virgo, akkor legyen inkkabb 

*VIRGONC*


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

akkor legyen GYEREK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

EGYMASBA BOTLAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

Akkor legyen RANDEVÚ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

URTALALKOZO a csillagkepek kozott


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

KLUB


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

Fagyis,
Čn a horoszkopra gondoltam....  

No,akkor vissza a KLUB-hoz....

szivar.....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

a maganyosok klubja randibulijara meghivott ciganyasszony UVEGGOMBJE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 7 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Fagyis,
> Čn a horoszkopra gondoltam....
> 
> ...


Bocsika hogy belerondítottam!  üveggömb - BABONASÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

az ernoe VESSZOPARIPAJA <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

MEGGYŐZŐDÉSe ???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Olyan mnt a HINTALO?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

FELÜLTETTEK????


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

POTTY! h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 7)

a VAZRA??? :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 7)

BICIKLI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

MISSZIONARIUS :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

PÓZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

na! akarom mondani POZNA.


----------



## rena (2005 Július 7)

VILLANY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

minek? van PETROLEUMLAMPA. h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 7)

OMEGA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

Oh, a GYONGYHAJU LANY !!!


----------



## rena (2005 Július 7)

BARBIE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

nem hord BUGYIt :angry:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 7)

TANGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

SEXI persze nem mindekin  pl Fagyis :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 7)

Miert rajtad az LENNE?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 7)

Rajtam IGENIS szexis a tanga. Peldaul, ha azon a lanyon van, aki rajtam ul :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

De ez az EGYETLEN eset


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 7)

...eredeti...nem MÁSOLAT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Akkor ertekes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...SZÉF...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Macko? :blink:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

MICI macko


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

LepesMEZ


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

VIRAGPOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

BIBE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

NÖVÉNYtan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

NYÍRFA a kedvenc növényem


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

FENYŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

BALTI TENGERPART....


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

borostyan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

FUTÓ NÖVÉNY


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 8)

Abban sok SZUNYOG van... :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

no meg a VÍZPARTon is.....


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

...és NÁD. Most legalább vízben áll, nem úgy mint tavaly...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

ég a KUNYHÓ, ropog a nád... futyul gitar


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

Nem rossz szúnyogriasztó!

PALOTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

KACSALÁB


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

Bele a LEVESbe!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

nálunk itt az EBÉDidő


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 8 2005, 04:02 AM
> *nálunk itt az EBÉDidő
> [post=213843]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ebéd is van, vagy csak idő?

KANÁL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

VILLA 

ebéd nincs


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...SZALMAKAZAL... :rohog 

Szegény..szegény Ebi...  megyek főzni utána küldök Neked valamit...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

SARJÚ 

Köszi Lyvi :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...KASZA...

(lécccc...tem :angry: )


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

KASZAKŐ

gyerekkoromban a fiúk ezt énekelték... kaszakő, kaszakő, mi az apád fa.. kő... pironkodo :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

TARISZNYA


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

hamubansült POGÁCSA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

KRUMPLIS azt ettem a mai napon eddig 6 db-ot (persze kis méretűt)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

A napokban en is SUTOTTEM , de nem ettem belole


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

ovatossag? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

Inkabb on SANYARGATAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Mazoizmus


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

-izmus :blink: IZOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

ero


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

HATALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

VISSZAELES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

EMBERi termeszet  ( szomoru)


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

ASSZONY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

MENYASSZONY????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

pajtas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

ÓVODA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

tejbePAPI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

én KÁSAPETInek neveztem pironkodo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

Akar minek mondtak en UTALTAM, kulonossen langyos tejjel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

spenot :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

TÜKÖRTOJÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

koleszterin


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

ALACSONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

kerites


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

ÖLELÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

sex h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

BÖJT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

vallas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

HIT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

Sokszor a LEJOBB megoldas :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

NEMTUDNI semmirol


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

SENKI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

ISMERETLEN


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

az mindig ÉRDEKES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

Lehet hogy csak KULONLEGES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

evjarat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

azt mi HORDozza?


----------



## cini (2005 Július 8)

Remélhetőleg nem egy hordozó RAKÉTA...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

TUZIJATEK meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

unnep


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

KALÁCS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

FONOTT


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

VESSZŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

him? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

nem NŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

CSÖKKEN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 8)

ELFOGY


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

KIÜRÜL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

APAD


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

TISZA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 8)

DUNA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 8)

HAJÓVONTÁK találkozása tilos <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

ALACSON vizallas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

NAPOLEON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Hatalmi TEBOLY


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 8)

FELESÉGEM h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Noi SZESZELY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...IDŐJÁRÁS...


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

BAROMETER


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 8)

ELROMLOTT <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Service


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...javítás vagy CSERE...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Cseresznye


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

..az volt a jelem az ÓVODÁban...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

játék az UDVARon....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

kiralyi udvar


----------



## Kero (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 8 2005, 11:20 AM
> *kiralyi udvar
> [post=214138]Quoted post[/post]​*



vice házmester :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Szorakazol?  udvarTAKARITAS


----------



## Kero (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 8 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Szorakazol?  udvarTAKARITAS
> [post=214142]Quoted post[/post]​*



Prakker

:evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 8)

KIPOROL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 8)

NAGYTAKARÍTÁS <_<


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

KENE


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 8)

FŰGGÖNYCSERE :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 8)

KARNISSZAGGATÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

ÉLVEZET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

Inteligens emberekkel BESZELGETNI


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 8)

Vagy csak egy kis TERE-FERE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

MOKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...Móka Miki... :blink: ...ZSEBTÉVÉ...


----------



## rena (2005 Július 8)

MATINÉ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...VASÁRNAP...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

piheno


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 8)

...NYUGÁGY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Matrac


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

:blink: ...PUMPA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

bicikli


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

NYOLCAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

kullozes


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

ÖNMAGARA BORULÓ felfüggesztett híd :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 9 2005, 12:26 AM
> *ÖNMAGARA BORULÓ felfüggesztett híd :blink:
> [post=214191]Quoted post[/post]​*



FagyisSzent... :wacko: ne tedd ezt velem...még elképzelni sem tudom ezt a hidat...vagy mit  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 8 2005, 06:26 PM
> *ÖNMAGARA BORULÓ felfüggesztett híd :blink:
> [post=214191]Quoted post[/post]​*






Hidavatas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...ARANY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 8 2005, 05:36 PM
> *FagyisSzent... :wacko: ne tedd ezt velem...még elképzelni sem tudom ezt a hidat...vagy mit    :rohog*


Akkor gondolj egy küllős biciklikerékre. Ami FÉNYLIK.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jul 9 2005, 01:26 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jul 9 2005, 01:26 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 8 2005, 05:36 PM
> *FagyisSzent... :wacko: ne tedd ezt velem...még elképzelni sem tudom ezt a hidat...vagy mit     :rohog*


Akkor gondolj egy küllős biciklikerékre. Ami FÉNYLIK. 
[post=214229]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

meno cool 

...és megcsillan rajta a NAPSUGÁR...  (léptem aludni, mert itt is nem sokára látni fogom a napot, ha tovább maradok...  ) Jó éjt!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

hát akkor JÓCCAKÁT.


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

ALMODJ tunderkekkel


----------



## voila (2005 Július 9)

szep


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 9)

HELÉNA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 9)

HAJOk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

HAPCI atkelohajo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...KUKA... :wacko: (törpe vagy mi...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Koztisztasagi HIVATAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...ÜGYINTÉZÉS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

lassu mint a CSIGA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...biga gyere ki ÉG a házad ide ki... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Eg a pofamrol a BOR


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 9)

pironkodo pironkodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

CSERZŐ VARGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

BorDISZmuves


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

CSECSE-BECSE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Kacat


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

FILLÉRES EMLÉKEIM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Brody Sandor UTCA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

ott LAKTAM valaha


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

laktam en mar PALOTABAN is / Karolyi /


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

pazar BÁLOK színhelye


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Ezert jartam ETIKETT orakra :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

na akkor most melyik kést kell HASZNÁLNI?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Jo KERDES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

amolyan TALÁLÓS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Akkor SZERENCSES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

LOTTÓzik


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

vesztohely


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 9)

GUILLOTINE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Fejetlenseg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

FELÜTÖTTE a fejét


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 9)

...vagy a KÖNYVET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Es IRNI kezdett


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

BETUVETO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Konyv KIADO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

Eladó, kiadó most a SZÍVEM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Sziv kuldi szivnek szivessen. Radio musor


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

TÁSKARÁDIÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

ot orai TEA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

JAKVAJJAL h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 9)

Igy biztos nem lesz SZEKREKEDES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Tron


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

oda a KIRÁLY is gyalog jár


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

KiralyRET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

KIRÁLYDINNYE nőtt a Király-réten


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Az is TUSKES


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 9)

RÁJA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

rája TALÁLT a legény a ...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 9)

a legény a lányre és GYEREK lett belöle


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

GYEREKJÁTÉK volt az egész


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 9)

de FÁRASZTÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

ha HAJSZOLJAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

Ne PANASZKODJ, te akarod


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 9)

Psichologus


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

urologus h34r:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 9)

No ? Miért pont urologusra gondoltál ? FELFŔZTŔL ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

HIDEG ko


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

ZORD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Haragos


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

turelmetlen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

NO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

NE!


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

DE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

toSZO


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

kommunikacio


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

ESZMEcsere


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

MOTIVALAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

RAHATAS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

szugeralas


----------



## rena (2005 Július 9)

AGYMOSAS


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

kultusz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

MINISZTER :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...FÉLRELÉP... futyul


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

elveszett


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

NYOMKERESŐ :blink:


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

KOPO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

NYOMORULTAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

Hugó, a VIZILÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Hypo? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

FEHÉRÍTÉS <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Agnes ASZONY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

SZEGÉNY


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

kotelezetseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Az BENO, az a szegeny :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

a FEJE LÁGYA


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 9)

zaptojas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

szalmonella


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

JUJJ <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 9)

Faj a POCId


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

ÖRDÖGMOTOROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 9)

SZELíD motoros


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 9)

...amerikai ÁLOM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 9)

LUFI <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

...DURRR... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

MALACKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

RÓZSASZíN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

...PÁRDUC...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

RajzFILM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

PETER SELLERS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

...KÉTBALKEZES felügyelő... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

az a Colombo a BALONkabatjaval


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 10)

MAGAMUTOGATO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Szatir


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

FLOTIR :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

torolkozo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

ami hajmosas utan TURBAN lessz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

PASA leszel


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

nem inkabb megmaradak lanynak, nem akarok PASAS lenni :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Pedig ERDEKES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

hogy úgy mondjam, EGYEDÜLÁLLÓ érzés


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 10)

es NONEK lenni nem az?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

Nőnek? Férfiasan nőnek a FŰSZÁLAK a kertben.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

FAZONNYÍRÁST vállalok, mint már hírdettem...


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 10)

KOPLALNI fogsz azzal a mesterseggel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

ANOREXIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 10)

BULIMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

DIANA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

TRAGEDIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Madach


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

EMBER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

ESZKIMÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

FOKA evok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

VADÁSZAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

HOBO cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Tanar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

KÖLYÖK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

a hatso UDVARbol


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

BAROMFI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

FelKRAJCAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

KAPIRGÁLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

KAJA szerzes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

SZENDVICS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

hizlal h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

KISMALAC :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

UJEVI?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

igen  CITROMmal a szájában


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

EZUST talcan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

SZMOKINGos urak a környékén....


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 10)

ÁLLÓFOGADÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

diszVACSORA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

az UTOLSÓ....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Villamos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

már ELINDULT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 10)

GYEREK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

SZÜLÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 10)

REGÉNY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

PIHENÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Peca


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 10)

ALVÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

LUSTA dog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 10)

nem vagyok lusta csak FÁRADT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

OLAJ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 10)

BABA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

uvolto DERVIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

nem KERENGŐ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

BECSI?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

SZELET  nyami


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

KOVASZos uborkaval


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

...KENYÉR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

szalonnaval


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

nemááá..nagyon éhes vagyok   ...HAGYMÁval


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

LILA hagymaval


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

kész vagyok... :wacko: ide még egy nyálcsorgatós szmájlit képzelj el... :rohog 

...kissé megSÓzva...(mármint a hagymát..)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Esetleg meg egy kis meleg TOPORTYUT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

ez durva volt...aljas vagy :rohog :rohog 
most mit akarsz ezzel elérni? megyek enni mindjárt! :angry: ...TÚLSÚLY..


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Malacka


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

:angry: :angry: 

...PERSELY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

A PENZEN veszunk toportyut h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2005, 10:08 PM
> *A PENZEN veszunk toportyut h34r:
> [post=214904]Quoted post[/post]​*



és együtt leszünk túlsúlyosak... :rohog :rohog 

...HITEL...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Hitelbe nem ADNAK toportyut


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

Akkor kénytelenek leszünk ma LEMONDANI a töpörtyűről...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

Kár lenne ÖNSANYARGATÁST véghezvinni!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Csak te, nekem van ITHON h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 10 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Csak te, nekem van ITHON h34r:
> [post=214909]Quoted post[/post]​*



  ...SZOMORÚ...(és éhes)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 10)

VASÁRNAP ez így töpörtyű nélkül......


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

:rohog :rohog ráadásul száz fehér VIRÁG + töpörtyű nélkűl...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 10)

Ha mar virag akkor legyen CSOKORba


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

A toportyut nem ILLIK csokorba szedni


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 10)

Oh,pedig a töpörtyüre akartam irni a pogácsát....csöcsi beleszolt.... :evil 
De ennék egy töpörtyüs pogit...

No, akkor vissza a szolánchoz....

UDVARIAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

inteligencia


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 10)

ZSENI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

OkosTOJAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 10)

TYUK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

HUSleves


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 10)

GALUSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

Arany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

ALMA h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

KUKAC... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 10)

PESSZIMIZMUS futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

Ne cukkoljjj... :angry: közel egy órája próbálom megkeresni, hol van ez a híd...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 10)

ELETfelfogas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 10)

...BÚZA... (nagyimék annak is hívták...)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

TÉR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

VadVIRAGos


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 11)

pillango


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

KISASSZONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

GROFno?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 11)

kecer


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

Flort


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

EJNYE B)


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 11)

bejnye


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

FALRAHÁNYT BORSÓ


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

... ROSSZULLÉT... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

HASMARS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

GYORSJÁRAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

INTERCITY :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

KÉNYELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

NYUGÁGY


----------



## rena (2005 Július 11)

KIKAPCSOLODAS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

ZENE-hallgatás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

TÁNC


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

TANAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

KÖTELESSÉG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

HIVATAS


----------



## lillepadde (2005 Július 11)

BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

MAMOR


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

lila KÖD


----------



## rena (2005 Július 11)

ŐSZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

HAJ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 11)

ROVID


----------



## lillepadde (2005 Július 11)

SZOKNYA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

HULLAMOS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by lillepadde+Jul 11 2005, 05:23 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lillepadde @ Jul 11 2005, 05:23 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>SZOKNYA
> [post=215092]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-ditta_@Jul 11 2005, 05:23 AM
*HULLAMOS
[post=215093]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]
ferde vagas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

ferde HAJLAM


----------



## rena (2005 Július 11)

AKARAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

LEGYOZHETO


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

TILTAKOZÁS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

HANGOSSAN


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

"Szóljon hangosan az ÉNEK!"


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

CSENGO hangon


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

POSTÁS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

amelyik kétszer CSENGET?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

Persze! Csak a gyerek ne HASONLÍTson....


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

Ö is majd kétszer csenget, tehát MEGEGYEZIK az apjával


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

GENTLEMAN AGREEMENT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

ha elég az ADOTT SZÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

TISZTESSÉG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

ez bizony nagy HIÁNYCIKK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

SZOCIALIZMUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

HIÁNYGAZDASÁG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

CIPŐT A CIPŐBOLTBÓL


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

PÉNZT a párttól :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

vagy ÉLETet!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

nem lehetne MINKETTÖ ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

nincs VÁLASZTÁS :evil (ha már egyszer úgyis gonosz vagyok  )


----------



## cini (2005 Július 11)

...vagy választunk EGYBŐL... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

NEM ENGED :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

SZOROS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

SZURDOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

ERDÉLY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

NEHEZ UGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

PROBLÉMA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

Kellene keresni MEGOLDASt


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

elobb egy jo KERDES kellene


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

MENNYI AZ IDŐ ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

Hany az ora, VEKKER UR?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

BACSÓ PÉTER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

KÁLLAI FERENC


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

PELIKÁN elvtárs cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

PÓCSMEGYER  ...tök jó kis falu, és kb. ott vették fel a filmet vagy Kisorosziban???!!!!.....


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

ismét tanultam valamit, köszi  
BŐSÁRKÁNY ez meg egy dunántúli kis falu, de úgy is lehet mondani "kövér anyós"


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

valahol GYŐR körül??


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

hááát nekem úgy rémlik, hogy CSORNA van a környékén, de nem esküszöm meg rá


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

Mindenesetre jók vagyunk FÖLDRAJZból úgy tűnik!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

annak TERKEP e taj


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 11)

ČSZAK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

HIDEG


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 11)

marvany


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

SZOBOR


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 11)

OROK eletu


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

hogy sokaig legyen CSODALVA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

GALAMBOK altal :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

FOLULrol


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

BECELOZVA :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

AGYAGGALAMBLOVESZET figyelem!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

az legalabb nem VERZIK ha meglovik


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

nem es PORSCHE lesz belole


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 11)

:rohog :rohog cool 

...SZÁGULDÁS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

TUNING ROLLER :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

hat akkor legyen...SZERELEM!!!!...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jul 11 2005, 10:24 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jul 11 2005, 10:24 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>hat akkor legyen...SZERELEM!!!!...
> [post=215232]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 11 2005, 10:25 PM
*:rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=215233]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

Etna :angry: ez nem röhögcséges... :wacko: ezt a szót, most azért is meghagyom Neked! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 11 2005, 10:29 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 11 2005, 10:29 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etna :angry: ez nem röhögcséges... :wacko: ezt a szót, most azért is meghagyom Neked! :rohog :rohog
[post=215235]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
(OFF) félreértetted a nevetést ... isten örizz, hogy a szerelmen tettem volna ... csak ha elolvasod, egyszerre irtunk és Fagyis a Tiedre válaszolt  

de irom ami eszembe jut és az a BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 11)

(OFF) ...dehogy értettem félre, csak olyan jó veled kötekedni...  :rohog 

...KÉK MADÁR... pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

KÉKHARISNYA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 11)

...az olyan mindenttudó, FEMINISTA vagy mi... :blink: :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

FEMUR BICEPS :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

IZOMLÁZ h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 11)

ra kell DOLGOZNI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 11)

...FIZETÉS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

inkább JÖVEDELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

KEGYELEMkenyer


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

nincs FELMENTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

Katonasag


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

OSTOBASÁG h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

Veszekedes


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

édes KIBÉKÜLÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

Sex h34r: :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

áááááááááá dehogy :rohog csak egy kis szellemi MAGÖMLÉS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

az eger kiragta a ZSAKOT :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

lukas volt még a ZACSKÓ is :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

zacskos LEVES? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

PANCS a hazi az jobb :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

RUMPUNCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 11)

az körömlakk .. inkább tisztán PORTO RICO (barna) cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 11)

CAPITAN Morgan


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

Ez mind jo csak en kerek JEGet is bele :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

tessék az ANTARKTISZra menni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

Ahoz a jeghez mekkora POHAR kell :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 11)

hatalmas SÖRÖSKRIGLI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 11)

Attol fog elmenni az a kis ESZem ami meg van :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

:blink: Einstein


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

nem is o volt a nagy inkabb a FELESEGe meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

debella?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Lehet nem ISMERTEM :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

BEMUTASSAM?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Csak nem ismered SZEMELYessen :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Szemelyessen nem , de LERAJZOLOM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

EMLEKEZETbol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

cavington :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 12)

DILIBOGYO


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

ZÁRTOSZTÁLY


----------



## rena (2005 Július 12)

KENYSZERZUBBONY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Vagy PARNAZOTT szoba????


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

HAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

HAJtó


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

RENA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

TIsza


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

DUNA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

Kis-KÜKÜLLŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 12 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Kis-KÜKÜLLŐ
> [post=215475]Quoted post[/post]​*


kicsit dadogva BICIKLI :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

De jót volt a meleg vizében FÜRÖDNI gyerekkoromban! meno
A bicikliben nem lehet fürödni, de a Küküllőig le lehet TEKER-ni... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

szóval akkor a feladvány "fürdöben tekerni" .. hm... akkor legyen SZEX :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

on the BEACH?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

BEACH BOYS cool


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

BARACK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

SZÖRÖS :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

Kívűl szőrös, belül NEDVES, mindenkinek nagyon kedves. Mi az?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

khm... nem a, hogy is mondjam finoman ... csak nyujtogatom a nyelvem (má megint) PUNCI pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

hm, neked KEDVES....

a megfejtés: barack


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

SZERETÖ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

BABA


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

KELENGYE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

tulipánosLÁDA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

HÁZASSÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

PAP


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

MISE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

BOR


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

...VIRÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 12)

MEZŐ


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

VAKONDTÚRÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

KERT


----------



## cini (2005 Július 12)

Ásó, kapa...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

FUGGOkert


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

miert kell egy kertet FELAKASZTANI? :angry:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Hogy szepen LOGJON


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

LOG ON... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

kapcsolodunk?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

BE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

A TARSASAGba???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

ha ELFOGADNAK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Ha nem akkor az o VESZTESEGuk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

CSOD


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

CSOSZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

zsenge KUKORICA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Janos


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

nekem szuksegem van PENZre.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

MADÁCH


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

TER  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

terFOGAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Fogat a HINTO elott


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

MESE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Ezer egy EJSZAKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

minden macska FEKETE h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

En ugy hallottam , hogy minden TEHEN fekete


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

miert a macskak nem feketek sotetben? :angry: 

MAGYAR TARKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

magyar MANGALICA....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

na latod, a magyar mangalica is fekete... KOCA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

sárban TAPICSKOLÁS :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

jo a DAGONYA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

ERDŐSZÉL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

ott allitolag nem jo LAKNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

mert sok fát kell HASOGATNI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

es nehez nagyon a FEJSZE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

egyik barátomnak a favágás a SZENVEDÉLYe


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

akkor biztosan nem SZISSZEN minden kis szilankhoz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

feltéve ha SZÁLKA áll a kezébe


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

a KESZEGnek sok van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

BALATONI EBÉD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

hol volt.. de marha REGEN volt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

62' NYARÁN? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Meg akkor is volt nyar? :blink: matuzsalem


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 12)

..volt persze...  az első nyaram! pironkodo meno 

...ÖREGEDÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

bolcsesseg h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

HALLGATÁS h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Arany


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

DRÁGA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

csoro


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

de TÖKÖS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Nagyito? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

nem LÁTOD ? :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

SZEMÉSZET :hivatalos


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

PIAZZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 12)

RÓMA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

SICILIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Mafia


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

CAMORRA az közelebb van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Corleone


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 12)

VINCENZO DI LAURO ö a mi emberünk :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

BETONcipo?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 12)

BOKOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Tuskes?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

Nincsen ROZSA tovis nelkul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

Rozsa Sandor BETYAR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

BATYU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

pogacsa


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

HAMUba sult???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 12)

toportyus


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 12)

a kedvencem de a SAJTos sem kutya :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

SajtosTESZTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

olasz fujj

Musolini


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

szellemi FOGYATÉKOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

KEREKESSZÉK


----------



## cini (2005 Július 13)

már úgy kell mondani: SEGÍTSÉG-gel élő...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

S.O.S.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Perec


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

KENYER BOLT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

VAJAS POGÁCSA ...most vettem....


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

SÜLETLEN volt a multkor es azt nemszeressem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

szoveg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

SOK <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

boseg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

SZARU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Fortuna


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

LOTTÓ 5ÖS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

RAKASpenz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

PELENKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

MOSÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

biopon


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

RÉGMÚLT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

szerencses


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

LOTTO ötös


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 13 2005, 09:51 AM
> *LOTTO ötös
> [post=215901]Quoted post[/post]​*


előbb volt már lottó 5ös de a jóból sosem ELÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

TELE van


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

NEKEM IS :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

csak nem a GATYA??? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 13 2005, 05:12 PM
> *csak nem a GATYA??? :rohog
> [post=215911]Quoted post[/post]​*


háááát konkrétan nem arra gondoltam, de azt legalább ki lehet MOSNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Szapannal


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

BERLUSCONI :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

HÁNYÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

reakcio


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

LÁNC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Rab


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

MONTE CHRISTO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

REGENYhos


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

VADREGENYES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

LILLI KERTJE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

gyonyoru FOTOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

UTAZÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

MESSZI orszagok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

TavolKELET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

TAVOL-DEL (oda kivankozom megint)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Brasllia?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

rioi KARNEVÁL cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

aha! KAVALKAD


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

no és a VELENCEI kavalkádot se hagyjuk ki


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

HORGASZAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

CSALI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

CSALITOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

akkor KACSÁRA pecázunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

en inkabb PECSENYERE


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 13 2005, 08:05 PM
> *en inkabb PECSENYERE
> [post=215999]Quoted post[/post]​*


bár ez a kaja topicba illene de most sül BÖRÖS MALACSÜLT , vörösboros pároltkáposzta és kemencés krumpli


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

KOROG a gyomrom te galad :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

este 10-re jönnek pákosztos olasz vendégek had teljen a BENDÖJÜK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

csendesen KERODZNEK majd, ha jambor fajta


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

és majd éhes BORJA nagyokat lök, ha nem kap enni


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 13)

es fogy sok SORJE ha szomjazik... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

a PIÁT ök hozzák


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

BULI


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

az ALKOHOL , öl, butit de jólesik


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

RUHATISZTITAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

alkohol... ruhatisztitás ... akkor BERUGOTT ?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

ha ROKAZOTT!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

KOPÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

VIZSLA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

VÖRÖSES BARNA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

Haj


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

SZÖR


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

DISZNOVAGAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

na tessék má megint vér :angry: HURKA


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

a plussz KILOk becezgetese :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

de legalább PUHÁRA hajtja az ember a fejét


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

HUSPUHITO :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

FUSZERKEVEREK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

VEGETA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

POTLO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

VALTOTT LOVAKKAL - ha mar pot a lo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 13)

MEGKIMÉL ezért tart több nöt


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

KITART


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Strici


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

SZEPFIU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

gigolo


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

TONKRE tesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Bako


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

VEZETEKNEV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

igazolvany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

KI VAGYOK?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

mint a LIBA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

LUDAS MATYI


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

DOBROGI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

...VÁSÁR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Bazar


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

BOVLI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 13)

BIZSU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

NYAKlanc


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

...ZSIRÁF...


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

ABLAK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

Vak


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

BOT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

...FEHÉR...


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

JAGUAR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

...VADMACSKA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

foltos


----------



## rena (2005 Július 13)

AZ EHES KISKUTYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

beles


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

ha lenne normális billentyűzeted,akkor lehetne BÉLES is...  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

a KABATba


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 13)

:rohog :rohog nem bélés Teeeee.... :wacko: béles...  :rohog 

akkor folytatom a tiéd...TÉL...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 13)

:wacko: Hideg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 13)

NYOLC HONAP itt Torontoban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

Terhesseg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

KORASZÜLÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

veteles


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

Meteles


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

KÖRÜL ..


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

belul


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

egy belsö körülmetélés már MÜTÉT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

alkohol


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

DETOX


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

mosas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

GYOMOR?????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

bendo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

DISZNÓSAJT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

Fincsi csak rendszerint tul ZSIROS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

nem árt egy kis KOLESTERIN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

Meg jo is az AGY sejteknek futyul futyul


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

Miért, új TEKERVÉNYeket csinál a kisimultak helyére? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

LABIRINTUS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

ELTÉVED


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

Miert nem volt TERKEP a kezeben  :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

Eldobta, mert azt hitte Burda SZABÁSMINTA!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 14)

Hat ez asztan tenyleg INTELIGENCIA :rohog


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

Kár hogy boltban nem árulják... született TEHETSÉG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 14)

KÉPEZNI kell azt is....


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

sokan úgy gondolják, már elég OKOS-ak!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 14)

BEKÉPZELT


----------



## cini (2005 Július 14)

NAGYKÉPERNYŐS...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

PLAZMAMONSTRUM h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

FEGYVER <_<


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 14)

Az minek ? :blink: 

Egy BALEGYENES is elég...néha... :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

LGT cool


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 14)

cool 

ŔLOMARCU lány


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

GYONGYHAJU is volt


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

RASTA


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 14)

KARIB_TENGER.....most fog Etna megsértödni? h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

szoke CIKLON


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 14 2005, 07:28 PM
> *KARIB_TENGER.....most fog Etna megsértödni?  h34r:
> [post=216480]Quoted post[/post]​*



imádom !!! és még a ciklonhoz is megy .. CUBA cool


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 14)

Nem sértödött...

szivar


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 14)

A smiley meg az én válaszom....

A kubai "szivar"


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 14 2005, 07:46 PM
> *Nem sértödött...
> 
> szivar
> [post=216493]Quoted post[/post]​*


bántani akarsz ?  
minnyá rád GYUJTOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

NOTARA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 14)

csak el ne HUZD a notámat


----------



## rena (2005 Július 14)

az IGÁT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

igas LO


----------



## rena (2005 Július 14)

PONI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 14)

IZLANDi pónik híresek!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

geisir


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

LIBAZSIR futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 14)

...TEPERTŐ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 14)

-s POGACSA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 14)

KOCKÁS ABROSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

Arafat


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 14)

...IZRAEL... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 14)

Zsidosag


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 14)

...ZSINAGÓGA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

templom


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 15)

biznisz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Adakozas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

homokozo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Sziv


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

MEZes kalacs sziv


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

VÁSÁRfia


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

bucsu


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

... a FEGYVERektől


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

iro kezeben a TOLL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

pihetoll a PÁRNÁban...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

PAPLAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

huzat


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

De csak akkor ha kinyitod az ABLAKot


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

nyakfájás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

SZARNYAS ablakot


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

szárnyas HANGYA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

hangyaBOLY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

ALAGUTak


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

alagSOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

SorsJEGY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

jegyÁRUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

PIACi arus


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

KOFA be! Ja nem...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

PARASZTaszony


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

Akkor, hogy SZALONNA volt a jele az oviban! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

hagymaval?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

ZOLD hagymaval meno meno


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

aha, LILA hagymával...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Dozsa?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

GYÖRGY


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

Gyuri PAPAGÁJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Az egy ALLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

.....KÓR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

Vagy talan MAMAgaj :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

PÁRHUZAM


----------



## cini (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 05:40 AM
> *Az egy ALLAT
> [post=216779]Quoted post[/post]​*



Melyik? :rohog :meghajolo :rohog :meghajolo :rohog 

VÉGTELEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Pontok HALMAZA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 15)

Jaj az nagy MENYISEG :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 15)

inkább legyen MINŐSÉG, mint mennyiség


----------



## rena (2005 Július 15)

ADIDAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

SPORT


----------



## rena (2005 Július 15)

KEZILABDA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

nem szeretem DURVA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

ferj h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 15)

PAPUCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

MAMUSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Mamut


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

KIHALT olyan, mint a becsület


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Kovulet


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

ÖS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Fater


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

az olyan mint a DER MEDVE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

MACKÓ SAJT jó?! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

valamire RÁLÉPETT ? :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

reméljük nem egy BANÁNHÉJra!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

akkor az mackó b.flipp lenne de elCSUSZOTT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

GERINCferdules


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

ezért jó a PORCOS halaknak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Kecsege? Esetleg CAPA? vagy viza?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

micsege ? mipa ? a visa az jó ... ha magas a CREDIT :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Neked 500 LIRA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

ne JÁTSZÁL az idegeimen ... látod a számlám is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Ez VERESsen komoly


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

el kéne menni hitelt felvenni ... tudod harisnya, csuzli HANGOSKODÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

VISTOZASra gondoltal uzibol kifolyolag? h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 03:44 PM
> *VISTOZASra gondoltal uzibol kifolyolag? h34r:
> [post=216962]Quoted post[/post]​*


jobb a CSENDES kéregetés... "aggyá pizet kölcsön osz't majd vissza adom .."


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Ebbe csendesTARS leszek


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Ebbe csendesTARS leszek
> [post=216976]Quoted post[/post]​*


tars-t is megette VUK :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

akkor DARGAY ATTILÁT merójuk <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

RAJZFILM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

néha az ÉLETEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Az Eletem most kolti a FIZETESEM :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Az Eletem most kolti a FIZETESEM :wacko:
> [post=217019]Quoted post[/post]​*


én mindig HITELKÁRTYÁT adok neki ... a fiamét (150 EUR limit ) :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 15 2005, 11:06 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 15 2005, 11:06 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Az Eletem most kolti a FIZETESEM :wacko:
> [post=217019]Quoted post[/post]​*


én mindig HITELKÁRTYÁT adok neki ... a fiamét (150 EUR limit ) :rohog :rohog
[post=217022]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Az mar TELE van. Az is :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

küzdj az érzés ellen ÜRITS :lol: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Uritettem , EBIHAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

álmodik a nyomor, nem lehet a Tied ... annak nagy a FARKA  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

De annak legalabb van , nem ugy mint neked. NAGYKEPU


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 05:20 PM
> *De annak legalabb van , nem ugy mint neked. NAGYKEPU
> [post=217038]Quoted post[/post]​*


én elosztogattam valóban több canadai motorosnak mert ORCÁTLANUL kicsi volt nekik :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

SZEMTELEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

VAK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

BÉLA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

A NEGYEDik


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

DINNYE


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

GÖRÖG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 15)

SÁRGA még jobb!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

MEKONG


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 15)

Az mi ? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 15 2005, 07:40 PM
> *Az mi ?  :blink:
> [post=217064]Quoted post[/post]​*


folyó Vietnamban és meglehetösen sárga


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Jangce?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

HO CHI MINH


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Osveny


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

FÉNYES ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Szabolcs


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 15)

Megye ? Akkor legyen inkább VAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

FEJÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Nep


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

SZERETEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

CSOKI


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

azt is szeretem föleg ha PÁLMAFA alatt legyezget


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Arrol hull a KOKUSz a kokuszodra


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

azt is szeretem ... ja ... azt nem mert SZÖRÖS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Borotvald


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

a borotvált kokuszdió olyan, mint a NEKTARIN ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Beletorik a FOGAD


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

PROTKO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

KIVEHETO :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

még a szomszéd is MEGMOSHATJA :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

TISZTASAG fel egeszseg


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

...TAKARÍTÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

tollSOPRU


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

...POR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Hamu


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

"Látjátuk feleim szümtükhel,
mik vogymuk: isá, por ës homou
vogymuk. "

...Halotti beszéd és KÖNYÖRGÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

az ELETERT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

...SZÜLETÉS...


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

REINKARNIS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jul 15 2005, 10:38 PM
> *REINKARNIS
> [post=217157]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: ...az meg mi...???


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 15 2005, 10:42 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 15 2005, 10:42 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@Jul 15 2005, 10:38 PM
> *REINKARNIS
> [post=217157]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: ...az meg mi...???
[post=217160]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
átlémyegült függönytartó :rohog


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 15 2005, 10:44 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 15 2005, 10:44 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


átlémyegült függönytartó :rohog
[post=217161]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
csak roviditettem a szot...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

BUDHIZMUS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 15 2005, 10:44 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 15 2005, 10:44 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


átlémyegült függönytartó :rohog
[post=217161]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog meno :meghajolo


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 15 2005, 10:47 PM
> *BUDHIZMUS
> [post=217167]Quoted post[/post]​*


FAS(Z)IZMUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

PÉN(IS)Z TAN ? :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 15 2005, 10:51 PM
> *PÉN(IS)Z TAN ? :blink:
> [post=217172]Quoted post[/post]​*


OBOA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

de csak FUJJUK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

ZENEbona


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

MACSKAZENE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by elinnen+Jul 15 2005, 10:53 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(elinnen @ Jul 15 2005, 10:53 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

 azt hittem eltévedtem a topicok között... :rohog :rohog 

<!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 15 2005, 10:57 PM
*ZENEbona
[post=217179]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

...GITÁR...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

átformáltuk egy kicsit ?  

PENGETÜNK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

PACO


----------



## elinnen (2005 Július 15)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 15 2005, 11:03 PM
> *átformáltuk egy kicsit ?
> 
> PENGETÜNK
> [post=217191]Quoted post[/post]​*


EGYHURON pendulunk vagy PENDELYEN perdulunk?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

KÖTÉLTÁNCOS BALERINA elcsuszott


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 15)

:wacko: ...mijez CIRKUSZ...?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Ingyen


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

megpróbáltan a lehető legteljesebb választ adni a feladványra és ez már VARIETÉ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 15)

Kabare


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 15)

BOB FOSS cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 16)

humorista


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 16)

Fizetett JOKEDV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 16)

DERUre boru


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 16)

IDŐJÁRÁS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 16)

....TERMÉSZETI KATASZTRÓFA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 16)

ROMÁNIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 16)

cian


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 16)

...TISZA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 16)

folyo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 16)

...SODRÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 16)

Ar ELLEN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 16)

...vagy szembe SZÉLlel ... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 16)

FÜTYÜL


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 17)

mentem CSAJOZNI futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

KAMASZKOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 17)

Hatalmas FOGak kicsi arcban :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Fogas SULLO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

BALATON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

nadas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

CSÓNAK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

FELFUJHATO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

GUMIMATRACOZÁS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

a HULLAM-on


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

PALATINUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

inkabb a DAGALY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

messze van tőlem, én a Bvsc USZODÁba járok!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

A SZONYI utra?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

igen, csak kár hogy sok a VIZIPOLÓs!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Ott notem fol.  MUUGRO torony


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

A legjobb vize annak a MEDENCÉnek van - mert langyos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

KARPAT?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

HAVAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

lavina


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

Sí


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Szanko


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

TÉLAPÓ :lol:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 17)

PIROS Csizma


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

ramas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

TORRO h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

bika


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

DÖFÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Mehecske?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

ORDíTÁS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

VIZHANG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

TIHANY (mindig mindenről a balaton jut eszembe, hülye vagyok...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

apatsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

TEMPLOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

mecset


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

ALLAH AKBAR!!! BUUUUUUMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

robbanas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

ROMOK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

amfiteatrum


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

ÓBUDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

SUGAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

KERAVILL :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

porszivo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

HÁZISÁRKÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

darling h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

PEZSGŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

dugo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

KÖZLEKEDÉSi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

rendor


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 17 2005, 08:15 PM
> *rendor
> [post=217645]Quoted post[/post]​*


admin


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 17)

JELENTKEZZ adminisztratornak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Felel


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 17 2005, 08:38 PM
> *JELENTKEZZ adminisztratornak
> [post=217649]Quoted post[/post]​*


tuti NEM vesznek fel


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 17)

nem HISZEM ba'nod  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

ISTEN


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 17 2005, 09:06 PM
> *ISTEN
> [post=217661]Quoted post[/post]​*


sokan istennek KEPZELIk magukat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 17)

MÁJÁ (mint az illúziók világa....)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 17)

...DAVID COPPERFIELD... h34r:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 17)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 17 2005, 10:12 PM
> *...DAVID COPPERFIELD... h34r:
> [post=217675]Quoted post[/post]​*


Rodolfo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 17)

Kamfor


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 18)

MŰTŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

STERIL


----------



## cini (2005 Július 18)

...örökbefogadás...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

ÁRVA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

MÓRICZ ZSIGMOND


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

A hét KRAJCÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

KISKAKAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

SZÉLkakas


----------



## cini (2005 Július 18)

tornádó


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

ORKÁN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

kabat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

a kabátnak hány UJJa van?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

egy PAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

HÁROM: a két ujja s (székelyesen) a hátújja :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

A magyar IGAZSAG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

mi JÁR annak, akinek igaza van?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

a SZAJA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

ne szólj szám, nem fáj FEJem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Fuj h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

NÓTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

MENET dal?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

ZENEKAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Tamburmajor


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

rézTÁNYÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Mely?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

nem fontos, hogy mély vagy LAPOS, csak tele legyen finomsággal


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Tetu h34r: / nem te /


----------



## rena (2005 Július 18)

PEDEX


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

POLOSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

csip :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

CSÍPESZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

belyeg


----------



## rena (2005 Július 18)

GYŰJTEMÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 18)

ALBUM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

foto


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 18)

DIGITALIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

kamera


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

MEREVLEMEZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

memoria


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 18)

MEGOROKITVE meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

szobor


----------



## rena (2005 Július 18)

DAVID


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

goliat


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 18)

PARIKTYA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

PARIPA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Kehes


----------



## rena (2005 Július 18)

DÖG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

TEMETŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Emlekek


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

...amiket a SZÍVünkben hordozunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

MUSZIV?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

BILLENTYŰ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

zongora


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

HARMÓNIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Western


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

UNION


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Eszak-DEL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

EBÉD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

GOLYAsult h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

gólyaLÁB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

csampas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

X-es


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

szorzas? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 18)

OSZTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

osztodas?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

SZEDERCSíRA ÁLLAPOT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

felismerhetetlen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

ELTORZULT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

deformalodas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

QUASIMODO


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 18)

ESMERALDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

SZEPSEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

SZÖRNYETEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

En? :blink:  BELFEGOR / az elso othon is jatszott hororfilm/


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

Persze!  ... FEKETE MACSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

babona


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 18)

KAPASZKODO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

villamos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

ENERGIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Nem vesz el csak ATALAKUL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

KAMÉLEON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Kemoflage


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

SÁNTA KUTYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

HAZUG ember


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

POLITIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Az ember TRAGEDIAJA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

GÖRÖG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Isten


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

átverés...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

IGAZSÁGTALANSÁG


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

a való Világ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 18)

BEKEPZELES <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 18)

BUTASÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 18)

VAKSAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

uvegszem


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

Colombo...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

Kristofer ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 18)

KALANDOR <_<


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 18 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Kristofer ?
> [post=218100]Quoted post[/post]​*


 A rendőrre gondoltam... pironkodo 

KINCS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

A KERESZT alatt


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

Jézus...(ő meg rajta...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Maria a SZUZ


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 18)

s rajta kívűl senki, mert ritka, mint fehér
HOLLÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

GYÜRÜ a csörbe


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

Matyas kiraly


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

azért Hunyadi JÁNOS is tökös legény volt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

KUKORICA?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

biztos nem a PATTOGATOTT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

UGRALtatott? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

samba GÉPPISZTOLY kisérettel :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 18)

markecoljunk?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 18 2005, 11:56 PM
> *markecoljunk?
> [post=218140]Quoted post[/post]​*


inkább utazzunk nagyban ... BANKRABLÁS ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 19)

Alarcban


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

á... dehogy ... menjünk inkább oda dolgozni FACE TO FACE


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 19)

KIALLAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

GERINCESSÉG


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 19)

EGYENES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

VONALZÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

FA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

máglya


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

SUTI


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

SZERENCSE süti


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

HOZZAALLAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

vagy NEKIFEKVÉS :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

ALVÁS!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 10:21 AM
> *ALVÁS!!!
> [post=218273]Quoted post[/post]​*


na tessék !! :angry: miért mindig erre a fárasztó tevékenységre gondolsz ? az ÁGYBAN mást is lehet csinálni


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

OLVASNI


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Könyvégetés...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

vagy BOSZORKÁNYégetés


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

SOPRU


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

elavult ... PORSZIVÓ ?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

TAKARITAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

RENDETLENSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

LAKAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

inkább az UDVAR <_< azt meg nekem kell :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

FUNYIRAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 10:40 AM
> *FUNYIRAS
> [post=218295]Quoted post[/post]​*


má' megint szakmázol ? :rohog 
BIRKANYIRÁS  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

BIRKASZÁMLÁLÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 10:43 AM
> * BIRKASZÁMLÁLÁS
> [post=218298]Quoted post[/post]​*


hány VENDÉGED volt ma ? :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

KEVÉS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Fóka... (és sok az eszkimó...)


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Jul 19 2005, 03:54 AM
> *Fóka... (és sok az eszkimó...)
> [post=218308]Quoted post[/post]​*


inkabb keves LOVÉ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena+Jul 19 2005, 10:55 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Jul 19 2005, 10:55 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Lets_@Jul 19 2005, 03:54 AM
> *Fóka... (és sok az eszkimó...)
> [post=218308]Quoted post[/post]​*


inkabb keves LOVÉ 
[post=218310]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
de nagy LOVE


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

most a HANGULATom nem ezt tukrozi :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 10:58 AM
> *most a HANGULATom nem ezt tukrozi :evil
> [post=218312]Quoted post[/post]​*


azt látom, hogy nem a legjobb passzban vagy, mert nem nagyon tudtalak eltériteni (felviditani)  

de tudod az ...ég kék, a víz nedves és Te GYÖNYÖRÜ vagy


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Amit a természet hamar
KORRIGÁL pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

foleg ha egy ŐSZINTE ember erre fel is hivja a figyelmed!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 11:05 AM
> *foleg ha egy ŐSZINTE ember erre fel is hivja a figyelmed!!!
> [post=218317]Quoted post[/post]​*


ne hallgas Letsre csak FÉLÉNK  :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

nem annak TŰNIK!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Jul 19 2005, 11:08 AM
> *nem annak TŰNIK!!
> [post=218321]Quoted post[/post]​*


szerintem minnyá válaszol ... de LÁTSZAT csal


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Hmm...
SZÍNHÁZ az egész világ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

DESZKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

no és a szereposztó DIVÁNY


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

SZEX (tök mindegy mit írtatok volna, most mindenről ez jut az eszembe  )


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

HIÁNYcikk


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

magad uram, ha SZOLGÁD nincsen... pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

ANGOL HUMOR


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

TÖKETLEN fecske (hogy témánál maradjunk  )


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

TÖKÖS DÖNCI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

erről a sok ö-ről nekem Dörmögő Dömötör jut eszembe meg úgy általában a NÉVADÁS (lásd: Benedek Elek, Szalma Hajnalka stb)


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

nomen est OMEN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 19)

Belegondolva sok szulo elegge FELELOTLEN ezen a teren es a szegeny gyerek huzza a rovidebbet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 19)

FIATALSÁG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

HAMVAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

SZENES


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Auto da fe... (HITCSELEKMÉNY)


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

már megint egy ÉGETÉS <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 19)

MEGSZÉGYENÍTÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

NYILVÁNOS <_<


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Gruppen? pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

van CIMED ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 19)

RANGod??? :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

PÉNZ-em? pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Jul 19 2005, 01:40 PM
> *PÉNZ-em? pironkodo
> [post=218470]Quoted post[/post]​*


BETEVÖD ?  :lol: :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

MINDENNAP(i)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 19)

ÖRÖMÖK :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

mint pl. VIRTUÁLIS erogén zóna


----------



## voila (2005 Július 19)

...TER...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

TÉRKÉP


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

IRÁNYTŰ


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

SEKSTANS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Lógás...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

ISKOLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

PAD


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

PADLÁS


----------



## voila (2005 Július 19)

musical


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Macskák?  <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

NAGYMACSKÁK h34r:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

a Tigris! Mert az mindig egy JELLEM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

nekem inkább a fekete párduc, mert az meg olyan TITOKZATOS :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

pár duc? sok galamb... <_< PICASSO?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

FRANCIA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

Oral... <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 19)

SZÓBELI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 19)

ERETTSEGI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 19)

MATRÓZBLÚZ bár szerencsére nekünk sose volt....


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

rabruha...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 19)

CSIKOS a divat


----------



## voila (2005 Július 19)

Fekete es FEHER...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 19)

meg IGEN - NEM


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 19)

csajok... :wacko:


----------



## voila (2005 Július 19)

nok


----------



## rena (2005 Július 19)

...LAPJA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 19)

LAPAJ <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 19)

MÓC


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 19)

Etna, mar ketszer vetodtem erre a 'MOC'-ra.... ird mar meg mi ez, pliiiz


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 19)

Szerintem az valami székesfehérvári tájszolás.... :rohog 

....de hogy mit jelent ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

SZORAKOZAS


----------



## cini (2005 Július 20)

BULI

A móc nem egy népcsoport? (Vagy annak a csúfneve...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

zenekar


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jul 19 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Etna, mar ketszer vetodtem erre a 'MOC'-ra.... ird mar meg mi ez, pliiiz
> [post=218754]Quoted post[/post]​*



MO'C = re'gies fo''nev , Erdelyi- e'rchegyse'gbeli roma'n 
offtopic


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 20)

citera


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Hangzavar...


----------



## rena (2005 Július 20)

OVI


----------



## cini (2005 Július 20)

...zsaru (Schwarzenegger - most láttam újra...)


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

korrupció


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

EU-PARLAMENT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

BÜROKRÁCIA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

naplopás...


----------



## cini (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Jul 20 2005, 06:29 AM
> *naplopás...
> [post=218993]Quoted post[/post]​*



Már azt is ellopták?

NYOMOZÁS megszüntetése bizonyíték hiányában...


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 20)

BONYODALOM


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Probléma megoldás...avagy Viktor, a TAKARÍTÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 20)

egy ilyen Viktor jó lenne MOSOGATÓnak is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Mit akartok ti az OCSItol :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 20)

Nem mondom meg, azért sem 

Nekem már csak BÁTYÁM van...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

nekem meg HUGOM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 20)

hat év után is nagyon hiányzik a NŐVÉRem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

nekem nem hiányzik a hugom....mert ÖNZŐ a természete <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

JELLEM hiba


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

TARTÁS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

kitartás... <_< STRICI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

KURVA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

élet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

ROHADjon meg!!! :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

PRÓFÉCIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

ELŐRELÁTÁS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Átok... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

GYŰLÖLET :evil


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Hatalom... cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

FÉLELEM B)


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

vágy... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

SZENVEDÉLY


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 20)

gyűlölet


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

szeretet


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 20)

bocs, ez már volt.

akkor 

FÁJDALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

vakbél gyulladás


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Haslövés... B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

HEY JOE! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

blues


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

SZOKNYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

mini


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 20)

RAKOTT


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 20)

..kel


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

ARANYAT .. :lol:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

arany..ÉR... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

aMEDVE csapason


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

de ez a medve nem fagyis, hanem JEGES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Tenger


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

KÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

sotet


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

ahol sötétkék, ott MÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

BOKAig er? :blink:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

vagy NEMECSEK-ig... <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 06:39 PM
> *BOKAig er? :blink:
> [post=219136]Quoted post[/post]​*


a NYELVED amikor megpróbálnak ujraéleszteni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Te egy GEREB vagy <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Te egy GEREB vagy <_<
> [post=219139]Quoted post[/post]​*


az mi ? :blink:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

a Geréb is MADÁR :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

VOROS Kabos


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Jul 20 2005, 06:44 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Jul 20 2005, 06:44 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Te egy GEREB vagy <_<
> [post=219139]Quoted post[/post]​*


az mi ? :blink:
[post=219143]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

A Geréb egy áruló...  

RUSZKIK... :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by Lets+Jul 20 2005, 06:47 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lets @ Jul 20 2005, 06:47 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Geréb egy áruló...  

RUSZKIK... :wacko:
[post=219146]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ez ciki ... a Pál utcai fiuk pironkodo 

AMCSI <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Rasista


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 07:09 PM
> *Rasista
> [post=219150]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :rohog 
inkább HUMANISTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

NOBEL dij :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

DARWIN dij


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

10 KOTET


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

LENIN ÖSZES :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Tudod BETEVE? :blink:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

persze, betéve...a SUBLÓDba


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

MOLYOSODIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

néha elöveszem és olvasgatom még szerencse, hogy megvalósult a GOERLO TERV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

A terv FUSTBE ment


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 07:25 PM
> *A terv FUSTBE ment
> [post=219165]Quoted post[/post]​*


és egész eddig ezen GONDOLKODÁL  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Agysebész? <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

NÖGYÓGYÁSZ  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

pi...na BUBUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 20 2005, 07:35 PM
> *pi...na BUBUS
> [post=219169]Quoted post[/post]​*


Dr. GEORG LUKÁSZ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

csaladi DOKTOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

magam ellenörzöm a problémákat , nem Dr. BUBO h34r:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

Esti MESE


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 20)

Híradó... :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

POLITIKA szivar


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

BČLYEG


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 20 2005, 08:00 PM
> *BČLYEG
> [post=219186]Quoted post[/post]​*


bocsi Jullan pont töröltem a POSTÁST


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 20 2005, 08:00 PM
> *BČLYEG
> [post=219186]Quoted post[/post]​*


de van GYÜJTEMÉNYEM ... megnézed ?


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

pironkodo pironkodo pironkodo 



KÖNYVTŔR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

igazad van ... ott nagyobb a TÉR és több e hely


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

Tudtam,hogy csak BUJOCSKŔZNI akarsz ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 20)

és FOGÓCSKÁZNI?


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

de a végén lesz IPI-APACS ? pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

Na,tessék...már hárman vagyunk.... pironkodo pironkodo 

Akkor fussunk...had lobogjon a HAJunk....


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

vedd ugy hogy ez egy svéd sauna ... csak egy növel  
szerintem Fagyis nevében is megigérhetem, hogy NEDVES lesz a hajad


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 20)

De nekem van TÖRŰLKÖZÖm...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

majd sokat HASZNÁLOD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Elnyuvod :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 20)

FANYŰVŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

SZU


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 20)

úgy, mint SZOVJET UNIÓ :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

nagy HATALOM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 20)

és sok sok PUSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

puskak es GALAMBOK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 20)

GERLE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 20)

Balkani KACAGO gerle


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 20)

SAKÁL h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

terorista


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

aria


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

repulo


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 21)

HAZA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

honvagy


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 21)

"A MOSOLY orszaga..."


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

bukaresti operettszínház épületében TŰZ okozott kárt


----------



## voila (2005 Július 21)

...Viz...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

ÁRVÍZ a félországban


----------



## voila (2005 Július 21)

...Hajo...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

KIKÖTŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

MEGNYUGVÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

nálam egyelőre még tart az IZGALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

ALVÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

ÁLOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

kis HALÁL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

azt nem akarok :angry: inkább SZÜLETÉS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

[email protected]ás...? pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Július 21)

ISKOLABOL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

logas


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

hóhér...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

KÖTÉL??


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

EXTRÉM sex...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Nem NORMALIS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

BETEG


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

ÍZLÉSEK és... <_< :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Szadizmus?


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

ááá...csak IZGALMAS... B)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

a RABlanc?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

OSTOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 21)

OSTOBA szerszam


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

IDEGESÍTŐ az ostobaság


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

NYUGTATÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Durung


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

ÜTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

vedes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

FOCI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

GOMB


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

atomcsapás....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

sugarzas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 21)

CSERNOBIL


----------



## voila (2005 Július 21)

szenvedes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

SZENVELGÉS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 21)

A HAROM NOVER <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 21)

KOVER (O+: )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

bigamia


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

bűntetés... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

DRÁMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

csaladi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

TŰZFÉSZEK (volt egy ilyen című Tarr Béla film ...)


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 08:28 PM
> *TŰZFÉSZEK (volt egy ilyen című Tarr Béla film ...)
> [post=219819]Quoted post[/post]​*


tűzoltók


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

NEW YORK


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 08:50 PM
> *NEW YORK
> [post=219822]Quoted post[/post]​*


zero TOLERANCIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Hazassag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

KÖNYÖRÜLET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 02:52 PM
> *KÖNYÖRÜLET
> [post=219825]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ez jó!!!! Én még az előző szóra írtam!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 21 2005, 02:52 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 21 2005, 02:52 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 21 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Hazassag
> [post=219824]Quoted post[/post]​*


rabsag
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
KALITKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 21)

TEUTON LOVAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

NÉMET LOVAGREND


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *TEUTON LOVAG
> [post=219829]Quoted post[/post]​*



Kis keveredés volt  Gondoltam, Dia, maradjon a tied...ezek szerint rosszul <_< 

Darth VADER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

Nem baj így vicces volt!  BUKÁS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

harmadik BIRODALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

REND


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

Szabadkőművesség? <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

SZELLEMI ISKOLA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

szellemi, vagy iskola? 
POLTERGEIST...(így írják? pironkodo )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

Az nem az. KOPOGÓ szellem a "poltergreist".(Én sem tudom pontosan...)


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Az nem az. KOPOGÓ szellem a "poltergreist".(Én sem tudom pontosan...)
> [post=219841]Quoted post[/post]​*


VENDEG <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

VACSORA készítés...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 09:18 PM
> *VACSORA készítés...
> [post=219845]Quoted post[/post]​*


ma is KIMARADT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

ETIÓPIA :rohog :evil


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 09:21 PM
> *ETIÓPIA :rohog :evil
> [post=219848]Quoted post[/post]​*


GYEREKEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

FELELŐSSÉG


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 09:23 PM
> *FELELŐSSÉG
> [post=219850]Quoted post[/post]​*


FELELOTLENSEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

CSERBENHAGYÁS


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 21 2005, 09:25 PM
> *CSERBENHAGYÁS
> [post=219853]Quoted post[/post]​*


MEGCSALAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

POFÁRA ESÉS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

alaphelyzet


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Jul 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *alaphelyzet
> [post=219857]Quoted post[/post]​*


magany


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Jul 21 2005, 03:28 PM
> *alaphelyzet
> [post=219857]Quoted post[/post]​*


OPTIMIZMUS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 21)

farkasvigyor...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 21)

SZARKAZMUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 21)

LOPÁS elv


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Nepi HAGYOMANY


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

örzö EGYESÜLET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 22)

Szovetseg


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 22)

EGYEZSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

KOMPROMISSZUM


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

megalkuvás... <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 22)

LEMONDÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

SZOMORÚSÁG


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

Düh...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

TEHETETLENSÉG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 22)

Nem eri meg felmegy a VERNYOMAS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

érvágás...


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 22)

PIÓCA


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

Állam


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 22)

Csak a VEZETOSEG


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 22)

LUSTASÁG


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

a munka FELSZABADÍT... <_<(arbeiten macht frei...)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 22)

Ja, mint annak idejen az Orosz HADSEREG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

HÁBORÚ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 22)

BÉKETÁRGYALÁS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 22)

színjáték...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 22)

TRAGIKOMÉDIA


----------



## cini (2005 Július 22)

Akkor inkább komédia, egy jó kis RÖHÖGÉS! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

HASFÁJÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Július 22)

CSIKARÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

SZÉNTABLETTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

BRIKETT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

CSERÉPKÁLYHA


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

...futes...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

FELES :iszunk


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

alkohol


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

KUMISZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

ULAN-BATOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

ez már szinte HÖS :rohog


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

lovag


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

hol a KESZKENÖD ?


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

varj' KILOGATOM... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

nem látom pedig már a NYELVEM is ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

MUTOGATOS BACSI (NENI?) h34r:


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 22 2005, 04:11 PM
> *nem látom pedig már a NYELVEM is ...
> [post=220207]Quoted post[/post]​*


  Akkor HUZD be... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

> _Originally posted by voila+Jul 22 2005, 04:13 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(voila @ Jul 22 2005, 04:13 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 22 2005, 04:11 PM
> *nem látom pedig már a NYELVEM is ...
> [post=220207]Quoted post[/post]​*


 Akkor HUZD be... :rohog
[post=220212]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
na tessék KO h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

CSAPÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

VILLAM


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 22)

GÖMB


----------



## voila (2005 Július 22)

labda


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

A KIS GOMBOC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

DISZNÓSAJT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

FEJSAJT (azaz head cheese, ahogy errefele hivjak) <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 22)

... fejetol buzlik a HAL..


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 22)

Az öreg HALÁSZ és a tenger...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 22)

JONAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 22)

...KÖNYV...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 22)

KöTABLA


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 22)

torvenyek <_<


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 22)

kontrol


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

AGYKONTROLL


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 22)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 22 2005, 06:45 PM
> *AGYKONTROLL
> [post=220304]Quoted post[/post]​*


hokusz-pokusz


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 22)

ABRAKADABRA


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 22)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 22 2005, 06:58 PM
> *ABRAKADABRA
> [post=220307]Quoted post[/post]​*


egy skot VICC


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

LESPOROLT poennal?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 22)

MALAC---persely


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 22)

...sose volt malac perselyem...  sajnáltam volna ÖSSZETÖRni...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 22)

masnak sem - ezert van az ujabbakon egy jo nagy LYUK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 22)

...ÓZON...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 22)

vagy O'SöN ? 

ja, valami: mig otthon voltam, hallottam a hirekben:Kozep-Europa ( Csehorszag, Nemetorszag, Austria, senki tobbet, harmadszo?  ) felett ozonlyuk van... mondtak mindent: melyik allam mit szol ehhez... csak egyet nem: a MAGYAR ALLAM mit szol ehhez... mert az a lyuk nem all meg az osztrak-magyar hataron...
tudtok errol valamit?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 22)

ATLANTI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 23)

hát akkor legyen ATLANTISZI MÁGIA h34r:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 23)

A mult varazsa


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 23)

a "mult" vagy a "varazs" a szo?... 
na mindegy; legyen >>>>>>>> FATYOL


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 23)

MENYASSZONY


----------



## voila (2005 Július 23)

volegeny...PAPUCS...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 23 2005, 09:26 AM
> *volegeny...PAPUCS...
> [post=220363]Quoted post[/post]​*


HULYE


----------



## voila (2005 Július 23)

:blink: Haragszol...?


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 23 2005, 09:34 AM
> *:blink: Haragszol...?
> [post=220365]Quoted post[/post]​*


Papucs ferj > HULYE, ez nem neked szolt, csak ez jutott eszembe rola


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 23 2005, 10:34 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 23 2005, 10:34 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


<!--QuoteBegin-voila_@Jul 23 2005, 10:34 AM
*:blink: Haragszol...?
[post=220365]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

:rohog :rohog futyul meno 

...BOLONDOK HÁZA...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 23 2005, 09:45 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 23 2005, 09:45 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rohog :rohog futyul meno 

...BOLONDOK HÁZA...
[post=220379]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
megjott az APOLO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

ja... :wacko: a bészbóóóóóóóóóól ütővel... :rohog 

...ÁGYTÁL...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 23 2005, 09:49 AM
> *ja... :wacko: a bészbóóóóóóóóóól ütővel... :rohog
> 
> ...ÁGYTÁL...
> [post=220384]Quoted post[/post]​*


ne GUSZTUSTALANkodj itt :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

ezt olvastam...nem az én véleményem... :wacko: 

...a SZŐR nagyon fontos védelmi célokat lát el,de nagyon gusztustalan! ...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

Borotva


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

...PENGE...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 23 2005, 10:06 AM
> *...PENGE...
> [post=220399]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem mindenkinek vag ugy az esze, mint a penge, tul sok SOTET ember el a foldon...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

ELEMlampa


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

nem jó, mert mindig LEMERŰL.. :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

A NAP elem? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

Korán keltél... :blink: mi történt... a HASadra sütött már...?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

Hass, alkoss, gyarapits, es a HAZA fenyre derul


offtopic muszaj meloznom, 6 korul indulok. Este 7 ig meloztam torontoban es most is oda megyek , ma be kell fejeznem


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

Nekem MAGYARORSZÁG...  és Neked..?

offtopic ...van jó oldala is és rossz is...nézd a jóról és könnyebb lesz minden...
vigyázz magadra...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

Pokol


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 23 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Pokol
> [post=220408]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: ...ez hülyeség! :angry: 

...ÖRDÖG... :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

nagy TALALKOZAS


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 23)

RANDEVU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 23)

ZUGLIGET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 23)

MAJA'LIS


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 23)

Tömeg :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 23)

UNDORíTÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 23)

FŮJ


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 23)

(j) SZÉL szakadj meg, fújj, dühöngj... :evil


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 23)

Na,akkor menjünk délebbre.....

....a szél a TROPUSI legyen.... - hogy ne fázzál....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 23)

HURRIKÁN csak hogy ne örüljünk annyira


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 23)

hurry khan? DZSINGISZ?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 23)

KUMISZ


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 23)

másnap (osság) :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 23)

husvet


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 23)

BöJT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

LÉBÖJTKÚRA :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

kezeles


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

KÉZELŐ <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

konyoklo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

TÖRTETŐ :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

onzo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

EGO <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

ferfiui BUSZKESEG <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

PISZKE - van aki büszkének hívja


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

fenhelyazo :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

az aki magasan hordja az ORRát <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

azt a GORBET? <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

van PISZE fennhéjázó is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Az olyan mint a TURCSI? :angry:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

MALACnak van olyan orra


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

rofog mint egy VADDISZNO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

agyar


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 24)

ELEFŔNT - nak is van .


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

orvvadász...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 24)

PUSKA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

automata


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

KÁVÉ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

columbia


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

KOKAIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

porocska


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

PORCICA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Mi a SZOSZ :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

Porcica előfordulási helye: ÁGY alatt..... :lol:


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

"ÁGY alatt..... "

mindenkori BALTÁS gyilkos...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

Ez érdekelne hogy hogyan jött a baltás gyilkos az ágyhoz!!! :rohog HORROR


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

igen..illik hozzátenni az asszociácót...pótoltam 

Horror..."Zs" kategóriás MOZI... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

NÉMAFILM h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

VAKoknak? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

Hallgassanak ZENÉt!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

ricsaj


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...FÜLDUGÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Csond


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

gondolatok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

teboly


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

zseni/ negativ /


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

én... :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Szerenyseg


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

> _Originally posted by Lets+Jul 24 2005, 03:03 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lets @ Jul 24 2005, 03:03 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>én... :rohog :rohog :rohog :rohog cool
> [post=220651]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_

:wacko: :rohog :rohog 

<!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 24 2005, 03:07 PM
*Szerenyseg 
[post=220653]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

...IBOLYA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Parmai?


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

kolostor?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...ROMANTIKA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

ZORÁN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

TUNDER mese :angry:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

DENEVÉR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...BARLANG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

barlang


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...ŐSEMBER...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

a KŐBALTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

NeanderVOLGY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...VIADUKT...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 24 2005, 04:39 PM
> *...VIADUKT...
> [post=220683]Quoted post[/post]​*


MATUSKA h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...SZILVESZTER... :iszunk


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

CSÖRIKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...rajzFILM... meno meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

...SZALAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

masni


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

LÓFAROK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

:wacko: ...látom már megint témánál vagyunk...SZEX...  :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

én csak a masnis lófarokra gondoltam, de nem rossz a szex sem akkor tehát SEXEPIL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...MÁGNES...


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 24)

IRŔNYTŰ 

...csakhogy eltérjünk a sex témátol,mert valakinek nem tetszett. :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

Gps... :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 24)

Jaj,de modern vagy.  

MOBILtelefon


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

mobileHOME


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 24)

annyira nem...az utcák végében találta meg a jelet 200 km-es út után, és volt képe azt mondani, " most kétszrer balra" :wacko: 

rossebbe...

akkor...JURTA...


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 24)

KUBLAI meg a kán


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

MARCO POLO


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 24)

SONNY BONO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

IndianLANY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

UFF!


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

uff a vegso szo SKALPOLAS elott ?


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 24)

ami egy kelet nemet iro FANTAZIAjaban szuletett


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 24 2005, 12:17 PM
> *ami egy kelet nemet iro FANTAZIAjaban szuletett
> [post=220729]Quoted post[/post]​*


eppen a mult heten emlitettem Karl May-t a Winnetou es mas sikeres indian konyvek irojat a kollegaimnak es KIAKADTAK, hogy nemet iro ???? Indian tortenetek ???


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 24)

es milyen sok MARHASAGOT irt az indianokrol.
a pasi soha nemjart eszak amerikaban.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Azt a BEKA is szokott


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

COMB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

h34r: DISZNO?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *eppen a mult heten emlitettem Karl May-t a Winnetou es mas sikeres indian konyvek irojat a kollegaimnak es KIAKADTAK, hogy nemet iro ???? Indian tortenetek ???*


És milyen sok minden kimaradt a magyar FORDÍTÁSból


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

fordítás - disznó.....NYÁRSon forog a drága!!!!!


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

SULTMALAC ...hu de finom 
ejnye .... fogyokurazom ......


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

ROPOGÓS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

FRISS SALÁTA hozzá... :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

inkább sok sok BOROCSKA kell hozzá :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

egy jó PINCE közelében mindez...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 24)

ahol kellemes HŰVÖS van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

és akkor legyen egy szép kis LUGAS is!!!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 24)

SZOLLObol meno


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 24)

MUST gyerekkoromban anyukammal mindig ezt ittam , O sem szereti az alkoholt de a mustot es foleg ha edes ........ en is ilyen vagyok . minden ami edes johet .


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

kell - a MUSZÁJ nagy úr!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 24)

ELIPSZILON  (LY)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 24)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 24 2005, 03:18 PM
> *ELIPSZILON  (LY)
> [post=220785]Quoted post[/post]​*


  PONTOS j-vel írják!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 24)

...ATOMÓRA...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

másodPERC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

TORTresz


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

NEVEZŐ vagy számláló?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

reciprok ERTEK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

MÉRCE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Etalon


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

ez is VÁLTOZÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

rezgesszam


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

SZÁMADÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

konyvelo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

miért kellett eszembe juttatni a féléves MÉRLEGet??? :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

bocsanat ez egy PATIKAi merleg


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

megbocsátható, ha egy jóKÉPű patikus kezeli :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

En csak egy egyszeru noi belsoresz kikeszito vagyok Az OCSI a patikus


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

már megint dicsekedsz az Öcsiddel  
az én Öcsi nevű unokaöcsém ASZTALOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 25 2005, 06:30 AM
> *már megint dicsekedsz az Öcsiddel
> az én Öcsi nevű unokaöcsém ASZTALOS
> [post=220985]Quoted post[/post]​*




Akkor csinalhat KOPORSOT en ocsimnek. Lenyulja a csajokat :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

Kinyúlja le a csajokat a te Öcsid vagy az enyém? 
És nem is csinál koporsót, hanem inkább SZEKRÉNYt :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

Az en nagybatyam is mubutorasztelos volt es o POLITURozta a szekrenyt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Jul 25 2005, 06:33 AM
> *Kinyúlja le a csajokat a te Öcsid vagy az enyém?
> És nem is csinál koporsót, hanem inkább SZEKRÉNYt :rohog
> [post=220991]Quoted post[/post]​*





Az enyim szokta de a szekrenybe nem FER el :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 25 2005, 01:38 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 25 2005, 01:38 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-eb32_@Jul 25 2005, 06:33 AM
> *Kinyúlja le a csajokat a te Öcsid vagy az enyém?
> És nem is csinál koporsót, hanem inkább SZEKRÉNYt :rohog
> [post=220991]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az enyim szokta de a szekrenybe nem FER el :wacko:
[post=220997]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

MÉRETtől függ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Ez igaz, LEPTEK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

TÉRKÉP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

Az jo ha van akkor nem lehet ELTEVEDNI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

ha tudunk TÁJÉKOZÓDNI is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Van iranyTU is


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

CÉRNA?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

Az csak egy MAGNES es azzal nem lehet varni :blink: :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

milyen ÁGNES??


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

Hat az aki a tuvel DOLGOZIK :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

aha, a SZABÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

A KEKfenybol? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

ZÖLDszem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Fuvaros futyul / Faszallito /


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

KOCSIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Szallito


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

SZALAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Magno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

KAZETTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Hasznalt?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

ÚJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

huvejk?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

nem, HÜVELYk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

a MATYI :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

az LUDAS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

az a KASA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

RIZS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Tejbe?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

VAJba


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Furosztes


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

KÉNYEZTETÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

budos KOLOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

apa KEDVENCe


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

a cujka


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

elfogyott, de van egy kis háziBOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

borocska -BARACSKA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

MTI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Tavirat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

DRÓTposta


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

halo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

SZÚNYOG :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

VERszivo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 25)

IDEGesítő


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 25)

ORJITO :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

...FEJFÁJÁS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

HAVI futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *HAVI futyul
> [post=221133]Quoted post[/post]​*



:angry: ...juszt se... :angry: 

...BÉRLET...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 25)

ELLENOR :angry:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 25)

BUNKÓ :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 25)

....a DRAGA  gitar


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 25)

..KŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Koszivu EMBER fiai


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 25)

..TERVEZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Aztan gyun a NO :wacko:


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 25 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Aztan gyun a NO :wacko:
> [post=221177]Quoted post[/post]​*



OKOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Menj ORVOShoz futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

Csak nem ALAT-orvosrol van szo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 25)

VAD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 25)

ANGYAL :rossz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 25)

ROGER MOORE


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 25)

SATU MARE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 25)

ESZTERGA PAD


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 25)

ISKOLA-pad


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 25)

BIFLA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Magolsz? :blink: SZOTYOLA?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

....OLAJ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

furoTORONY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

...POKOLi...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Hoseg


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

neked ez nem gond...látogasd meg a ROKONOKat...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Azok mar a FORMALINban ucsiznek


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 25)

Mit tettél velük...?  TARTÓSÍTottad őket...?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Az nem SZALICIL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

celofan


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Fujjjj Sex


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Joreggelt kivanok, ALLOMnak vege, tessek folebredni


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 26)

eszmeletlen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

A lofaroktol? :blink: Tejesitmeny


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 26)

LEGJOBB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Him-alaja


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

alpinista


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

vagy PIA-nyista


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

TOKKAL-vonoval


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

cini-cini hegedu... MACSKAs....ge keseru...  (bocs ez egy gyerekmondoka!)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

zenekari A'ROK ...


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 26)

haboru


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

és BÉKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

...ÚJJÁÉPÍTÉS...


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

...LAKÓTELEP...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

...beton DZSUNGEL... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

BRAZILIA


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

..MADÁRPÓK..


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

FÉLELEM


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

...BÁTORSÁG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

LOVAG


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 26)

ROZSDÁS páncélban...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

Akkor le kell FESTENI azt a páncélt céltermékkel!!!! B)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Akkor lesz FESTETiCS?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

Az biztos!!!  KASTÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

A KARPATOKBAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

kárpáti FOGASFILÉ nyami!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

BELES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

a VASSZÖGET is meg tudnám enni!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

MAGNES


----------



## Lets (2005 Július 26)

vasorrú bába...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

BOSZI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 26)

TÜNDÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

KELTÁK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

birodalom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

RÓMAI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Pala


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

MARGITSZIGET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

SPORT


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 26 2005, 05:09 PM
> *SPORT
> [post=221608]Quoted post[/post]​*



...-ot ŰZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

SZEP Ilonka


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

rege


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 26 2005, 05:47 PM
> *rege
> [post=221644]Quoted post[/post]​*



CSODASZARVAS (Csöcsi, küldtem neked engesztelőbékát  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by cebus+Jul 26 2005, 11:50 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cebus @ Jul 26 2005, 11:50 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 26 2005, 05:47 PM
> *rege
> [post=221644]Quoted post[/post]​*



CSODASZARVAS (Csöcsi, küldtem neked engesztelőbékát  )
[post=221650]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Lattam , nem kell <_< 



Vadasz


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 26 2005, 05:52 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 26 2005, 05:52 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lattam , nem kell <_< 



Vadasz
[post=221653]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

áldozat (küldök mégegyet)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Nem koll , HULLAHOPP


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 26 2005, 05:58 PM
> *Nem koll , HULLAHOPP
> [post=221661]Quoted post[/post]​*



KARIKA (meséld el a jósnős sztorit, lécciii  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Nem meselem , majd a Lecc mesel nektek. Beka szive oszetort es most vizbe olom magam 

GYURU


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 26 2005, 06:02 PM
> *Nem meselem , majd a Lecc mesel nektek. Beka szive oszetort es most vizbe olom magam
> 
> GYURU
> [post=221666]Quoted post[/post]​*



EGY (de minket érdekel a jósnős is! naaa, lécci-lécci-lécciiiiii!!!)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

juszse <_< 


SZAMnev


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 26)

SOKszor kértem már, hogy meséld el a jósnőst....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

SOKKot kaptam, juszse <_<


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 26)

Igyál egy FELESt és máris jobban leszel.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 26 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Igyál egy FELESt és máris jobban leszel.
> [post=221689]Quoted post[/post]​*




Laccik hogy mos jottel, regel ota iszok  

RUM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

KUBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

szivar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

mérges szivar??? IDEGBETEG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

kesz DILIHAZ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

APOLT :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

...kényszerZUBBONY... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Hatulgombolos PIZSOMA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

...az valami olyasmi, mint a kezes-LÁBAS...? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Az a FEDO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

ja...fedőNÉV... h34r:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 26)

JULLAN  

PS:Na,az egoista megjelent..... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

meno :rohog 

...SVÉDORSZÁG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

szokek h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

:wacko: ja..mert állitólag az ÉSZAKI népek szoke


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Az eszkimok is eszakon elnek es meg is FEKETE hajuak futyul


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 26)

gyasz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

ingyenCIRKUSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

VESZEKEDÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

orokseg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

INGÓSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

vagyon


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

nagyim szokta mondani anno, hogy a TÚLVILÁGRA nem viheti senki magával...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Szellem


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

....PALACK... :wacko: :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

orrú DELFIN...


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 26)

tetovalas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 26 2005, 01:47 PM
> *tetovalas
> [post=221757]Quoted post[/post]​*


Csak nem olyan van valakinek?!  tetoválás - MAORI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Nekem van a karomon . egy SARKANY


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

...anyos...


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 26)

BABY SITTER


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 26)

LOLITA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Pedofil


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 26)

MONOFIL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Peca


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

...bot...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Shakespeare


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 26)

HAMLET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Galamb vagy nem GALAMB


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 26)

ez itt a COMB


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

...bombazo...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

szonyeg?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 26)

ATOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Bomba


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

...tuz...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

kivegzo OSZTAG


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

...katona...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

szerencsetlen


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 26)

....FLÓTA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Nos FERFI


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

TILOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

BOLOND :blink:


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

gomba


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

ekcema


----------



## voila (2005 Július 26)

piros


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Bika


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 26)

Kimert HUS :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

karaly


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 26)

SERTES meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

dagado


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 26)

Vagy savanyu TUDO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

Resztelt MAJ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 26)

Te biztos EHES vagy, hat akkor tegyunk hozza fotkrumplit es kovaszos uborkat is, utana pedig egy jo hideg sort


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

A Mar JOLAKOTT, ettem toltottkaposztat


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 27)

Csocsi elegedett, mint a jollakott OVODAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

A rovid GATYAs? <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

INGben s gatyában?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

neha OLTONYben is


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

NYAKKENDŐvel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

CSOKOR?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

nem kell, megelégszem egy SZÁL virággal is...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

FEHÉR RÓZSA a kedvencem!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Kis KECE lanyom.......


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

MÁTKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

NÉPMŰVÉSZET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

NepDAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

DALLAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

ZONGORA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

ora


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

TORONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

pokoli


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

HŐSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

kohaszat


----------



## cini (2005 Július 27)

OLVASZTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Arany


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...Családi KÖR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Lira


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...MŰfaj...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

LOMBIKbebi :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...KÉMIA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Vegyulet


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

A kémia (sem) volt az erősségem...  ...a MÉREG az biztos vegyület vagy mégse? :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Ciankali


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

jobb az ARZÉN, mint a cián,
nem kötsz ki a milícián


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Arzen CSILIVEL jo mert elveszi az izet es a szagat is futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

csípős PAPRIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Lecso


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

az lesz a mai VACSORA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

az UTOLSÓ???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Ez 3egy utolso ALAK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...formálás....TORNA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

terem


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

KORMÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Politika


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 27)

CSÜLÖK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

PÉKné módra....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

ZABA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

HUSIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Malac


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...SZERENCSE...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

farok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

PÉNZ


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 27)

VISA kártya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

adosag


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 27)

UZSORA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

....TÖRVÉNYTELEN...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

GYEREK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...SZOBA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

..KILÁTÁSsal volt egy ilyen című film...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

jaja...talán valami KRIMI volt...? :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

POIROT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Felugyelo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

BÖRTÖN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 27)

SZERELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

VÁGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Oszton


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 27)

csak ennyi lenne? 
vonzas, vagy TASZITAS?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Kemia


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

taszít - kémia...hát az biztos hogy taszít :rohog KÉNYSZER volt minden óra


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 27)

takaritas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Tollsopru


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 27)

por


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Kokain?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

MAYÁK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...ŐSERDŐ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 27)

AMAZONAS


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jul 27 2005, 09:26 PM
> *AMAZONAS
> [post=222363]Quoted post[/post]​*


HOSSZU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Szeles


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Szeles
> [post=222375]Quoted post[/post]​*


AUTOPALYA, de ha hosszu, akkor tuti nem magyar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...M7... futyul


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 09:55 PM
> *...M7... futyul
> [post=222386]Quoted post[/post]​*


DRAGA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Aszonyom


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Aszonyom
> [post=222390]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha draga, akkor ideje lesz ELADNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Strici :blink:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Strici :blink:
> [post=222395]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem ugy :wacko: szabadulj meg tole OROKRE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Gyilkos


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Gyilkos
> [post=222400]Quoted post[/post]​*


ha LEULTETNEK, akkor toled is megszabadulunk... orokre(???)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Haleluja :angry:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:05 PM
> *Haleluja :angry:
> [post=222407]Quoted post[/post]​*


HARACSOLAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Onzoseg


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Onzoseg
> [post=222418]Quoted post[/post]​*


EGYKE gyerekek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Lacik


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Lacik
> [post=222428]Quoted post[/post]​*


Laci GYUJTEMENY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...FEGYVER... h34r:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:21 PM
> *...FEGYVER... h34r:
> [post=222433]Quoted post[/post]​*


BIG FUCKING GUN (Doom)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 27 2005, 11:21 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 27 2005, 11:21 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:21 PM
> *...FEGYVER... h34r:
> [post=222433]Quoted post[/post]​*


BIG FUCKING GUN (Doom)
[post=222434]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Nyald meg... :wacko: :rohog ..a fülem...ezt meghagyom nagymancsnak... h34r:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

akkor folytatom en...

nem tul burkolt CELZASokkal ven tele a topic


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

ezt nekem..? :blink: akkor figyelek ám...  

...NYÍL...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:32 PM
> *ezt nekem..? :blink: akkor figyelek ám...
> 
> ...NYÍL...
> [post=222443]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem neked

de pl egy nyillal jol lehetne vadaszni az ERDOben arra, akinek ez szolt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@Jul 27 2005, 11:31 PM
> *akkor folytatom en...
> 
> nem tul burkolt CELZASokkal ven tele a topic
> [post=222441]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog cool


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 27 2005, 11:33 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 27 2005, 11:33 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:32 PM
> *ezt nekem..?  :blink: akkor figyelek ám...
> 
> ...NYÍL...
> [post=222443]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem neked

de pl egy nyillal jol lehetne vadaszni az ERDOben arra, akinek ez szolt 
[post=222444]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

...madárdal...csend...BÉKA...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 27 2005, 11:33 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 27 2005, 11:33 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:32 PM
> *ezt nekem..?  :blink: akkor figyelek ám...
> 
> ...NYÍL...
> [post=222443]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem neked

de pl egy nyillal jol lehetne vadaszni az ERDOben arra, akinek ez szolt 
[post=222444]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

...madárdal...csend...BÉKA...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:36 PM
> *BÉKA...
> [post=222447]Quoted post[/post]​*


BÉKE h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Varangy <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

...HÁRSHEGY... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

Mr Murdok


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Mr Murdok
> [post=222456]Quoted post[/post]​*


MR T


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

Ezt most megjegyeztem...  azt akarjátok, hogy én ne jáccak...mindig olyan titokzatosakat írkáltok...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Ezt most megjegyeztem...  azt akarjátok, hogy én ne jáccak...mindig olyan titokzatosakat írkáltok...
> [post=222469]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor folytassuk magyarul: SZUPERCSAPAT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 27 2005, 11:53 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 27 2005, 11:53 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Ezt most megjegyeztem...  azt akarjátok, hogy én ne jáccak...mindig olyan titokzatosakat írkáltok...
> [post=222469]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor folytassuk magyarul: SZUPERCSAPAT
[post=222470]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Lyvi 1 és Lyvi 2 :rohog nah jó...ez csak VICC vót... :wacko:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 27 2005, 10:55 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 27 2005, 10:55 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyvi 1 és Lyvi 2 :rohog nah jó...ez csak VICC vót... :wacko:
[post=222472]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
TURELMETLENseg futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 27)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 27 2005, 05:53 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 27 2005, 05:53 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Ezt most megjegyeztem...  azt akarjátok, hogy én ne jáccak...mindig olyan titokzatosakat írkáltok...
> [post=222469]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor folytassuk magyarul: SZUPERCSAPAT
[post=222470]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]




Foci


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

jó, akkor legyen meg...ÖNGÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓL...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

harakiri


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 11:03 PM
> *harakiri
> [post=222486]Quoted post[/post]​*


LASSUK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

szemtelen


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

...nem az, csak FIATAL... meno cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

es BOHO


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 11:08 PM
> *...nem az, csak FIATAL... meno cool
> [post=222491]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ha Kis Lyvire :wub: gondolok, akkor mindig OREGnek erzem magam :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

VEN SARLATAN


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 11:12 PM
> *VEN SARLATAN
> [post=222499]Quoted post[/post]​*


CSOCSI :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 28 2005, 12:14 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 28 2005, 12:14 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 11:12 PM
> *VEN SARLATAN
> [post=222499]Quoted post[/post]​*


CSOCSI :rohog
[post=222502]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

nem..nem...ő nagyon JÓFEJ...ismerem


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 27 2005, 11:16 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 27 2005, 11:16 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nem..nem...ő nagyon JÓFEJ...ismerem 
[post=222505]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ez valami VICC??? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

morbid


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 27 2005, 11:21 PM
> *morbid
> [post=222514]Quoted post[/post]​*


mint "mutogatos bacsinak" titulani a TARLATVEZETOT? :wacko:

by csocsi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

Jut eszembe...KÉPTÁR... szivar


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 11:29 PM
> *Jut eszembe...KÉPTÁR... szivar
> [post=222521]Quoted post[/post]​*


ugy van kezelve a kepter, mint valami kivert KUTYA <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by Kika+Jul 28 2005, 12:30 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ Jul 28 2005, 12:30 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Jul 27 2005, 11:29 PM
> *Jut eszembe...KÉPTÁR...  szivar
> [post=222521]Quoted post[/post]​*


ugy van kezelve a kepter, mint valami kivert KUTYA <_<
[post=222522]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog 

de ezek FÓRUM kutyái... :wacko: :angry:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Jul 27 2005, 11:35 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Jul 27 2005, 11:35 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rohog :rohog 

de ezek FÓRUM kutyái... :wacko: :angry:
[post=222525]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
de ezek a forum aktiv tagja kozul a KUTYAT sem erdeklik


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

sinter


----------



## voila (2005 Július 28)

...szomoru...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by voila_@Jul 28 2005, 07:15 AM
> *...szomoru...
> [post=222632]Quoted post[/post]​*


en


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

...az élet nem egy leányREGÉNY... :wacko:


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Jul 28 2005, 09:29 AM
> *...az élet nem egy leányREGÉNY... :wacko:
> [post=222698]Quoted post[/post]​*


at nem, tisztara, mint egy brazil SZAPPANOPERA :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

szappanBUBORÉK?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

ILLAN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

ILLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

LEVENDULA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

MOLYIRTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

IRTÓZAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

undor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

CSIGA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

mezitelen?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

igen <_< NUDISTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

BANYAto


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

ARANY bánya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

aranyER


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

vészhelyzet


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

orvos


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 28)

FOG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

TÜNDÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

SZARNY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

CSIRKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

doglott


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 28)

KIRANTVA csak is ugy jo doglotten:rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

MELEGen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

Homokos?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

TENGERPART


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

palmafa


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 28 2005, 01:10 PM
> *palmafa
> [post=222780]Quoted post[/post]​*


Azert nem latszik a Pali az ERDOben, mert a Pal ma fa :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

NEVETSÉGESek Mamaián


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

vicc


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 28 2005, 01:17 PM
> *vicc
> [post=222784]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZABADITSUK KI Cinit :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

alcatraz


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 28 2005, 01:21 PM
> *alcatraz
> [post=222790]Quoted post[/post]​*


SZIKLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

CSÚCS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

TATRA?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

Peleaga a RETYEZÁTban  20 évvel ezelőtt...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

SZIKLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 28)

ISMÉTLÉS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 28)

..a TUDÁS atyja... :wacko:


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

FÁJA


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 02:47 PM
> *FÁJA
> [post=222823]Quoted post[/post]​*


azt a KUTYAfáját


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...BARÁT


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 02:51 PM
> *...BARÁT
> [post=222825]Quoted post[/post]​*


ELLENSEG


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...HARC..


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 02:53 PM
> *...HARC..
> [post=222827]Quoted post[/post]​*


HODITO


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...BUKÁS...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 02:55 PM
> *...BUKÁS...
> [post=222829]Quoted post[/post]​*


ISKOLA


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...LÓGÁS...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

AKASZTAS


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...LÓTOLVAJ...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 02:59 PM
> *...LÓTOLVAJ...
> [post=222833]Quoted post[/post]​*


BUNOZES


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...KÖNNYŰ PÉNZ (válassz  )


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 03:01 PM
> *...KÖNNYŰ PÉNZ (válassz  )
> [post=222835]Quoted post[/post]​*


CINI (nem valasztok )


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...NÉPSZERŰSÉG...


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Jul 28 2005, 03:04 PM
> *...NÉPSZERŰSÉG...
> [post=222837]Quoted post[/post]​*


KIHASZNAL


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...OKOS....


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

BUTA


----------



## voila (2005 Július 28)

...mint a TOK...


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...EGYFORMA....


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

IKER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

Telefon


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

ŰZENETRÖGZITÖ


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

KÉNYELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

lustasag


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...fél EGÉSZSÉG...


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

DRŔGA


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...KINCS...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

KALÓZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

FelSZEMU


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

..és van FŰLBEVALOja is....


----------



## cebus (2005 Július 28)

...ZENE...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

PUNK?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 28)

punk-TUM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

:wacko: ... tum, tum tum, DUDORÁSZÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 28)

tenyleg, minden ferfi dudoraszik PISI-les kozben?  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

nem tudom de azt igen hogy a WC DESZKA sok családban problémás... :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 28)

tenyleg megoldas lenne az AUTOMATA WC-deszka :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

mosomasa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

MOSÓGÉP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

szarito


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

SZAHARA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 28)

HOMOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

ott fekszem benne a TENGERPARTon :lol:


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

NAPERNYÖ alatt B)


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

> *tenyleg, minden ferfi dudoraszik PISI-les kozben?*



Ja,hát egyébként ki beszélgetne a legjobb haverjukkal?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jul 28 2005, 01:53 PM
> *NAPERNYÖ alatt B)
> [post=223018]Quoted post[/post]​*


igen,  nehogy NAPSZÚRÁS legyen!!


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

vagy Malign melanom h34r:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 28)

POTTY (ö-vel)


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 28)

`Bár csak az lenne...de sajnos nem csak egy BARNA pötty szivar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

NÉGER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

Csok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 28)

KAMASZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

kolok


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 28 2005, 08:56 PM
> *kolok
> [post=223032]Quoted post[/post]​*


szemtelen :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 28)

taknyos


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 28 2005, 09:30 PM
> *taknyos
> [post=223035]Quoted post[/post]​*


Parlagfu


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

alergia


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

...ÉRZÉKENYSÉG... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

feltekenyseg


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

a zöld szemű SZÖRNY... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Kika


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 29 2005, 01:17 AM
> *Kika
> [post=223089]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog bolond 


...BICIKLI...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

defekt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

....GUMI...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Fujj


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

..DURRRRRRRR... :wacko:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

AUTO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 29)

...KORMÁNY...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

VEZETOSEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

KISZgyules


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

Kisz KUTYA nagy kutya :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Csont


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Menni vagy MEGHALNI / Feher folt /


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Sivatag


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Pup


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Nyomorek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Erem


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 29)

BANYA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 29)

Banya vagy ba'nya ?  

Olyan ronda vagyok, hogy ha lemegyek a ba'nya'ba feljon a *SZE'N* .


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

TABLETTA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

PIRULA?????


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

PEZSGŐs


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

FRANCIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

ÁGY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 29)

KENYELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

luxus


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

van, aki megENGEDheti...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

okos enged SZAMÁR szenved


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

CSACSI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

Majdnem LO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

ÖSZVÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

szeker


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

SZÉNA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

KASZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

MEZŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

DOMB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

KIRÁNDULÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Július 29)

HÁTIZSÁK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

SÁTOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

katonai


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

HADGYAKORLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 29)

:wacko: elhullasi SZAZALEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

STATISZTIKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 29)

SZA'RAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

FEKETE AFRIKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 29)

ahol tombol az EROTIKA ?


----------



## voila (2005 Július 29)

sex


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 29)

69


----------



## voila (2005 Július 29)

szam


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 29)

NYELV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 29)

MARHA?


----------



## rena (2005 Július 29)

JO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 30)

FUSTOLVE


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

kolbasz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

..KERÍTÉS...


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

Fa


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...ERDŐ...


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

Zold


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

Az egyik KEDVENC színem... pironkodo meno


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

aranyhal


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

3 KÍVÁNSÁG... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

Lotto NYEREMENY, uj kegli, uj pasi... :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...nekem az utcsó is kielégítené a VÁGYaimat... pironkodo


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

a HAROM egyutt jar...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...akkor legyen 3 PASI...


----------



## voila (2005 Július 30)

kis MOHO... :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 30)

Kabzsi futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 30)

Haracs


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...ÉLETCÉL... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 30)

halal


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

A lét nem más, mint HIBA a nemlétezés tökéletességében.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 30)

Matematikus


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...ISKOLA...(bár a matematikus nem = ezzel... :wacko: ...bocs, meleg van  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 30)

Nincs FUTES? h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

:angry: Voilával a 3 kívánságot említettük reggel, de én hajlandó vagyok az egyik pasi vágyamat FELÁLDOZNI azért, hogy csak neked is ennyire fűtsenek be, mint amilyen idő itt van... :evil  szivar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 30)

Te kis MARTIR. Azt hiszed a pokolban jobb ido lesz? Szokd


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

:angry: Én jó ember vagyok, nem mártir és egy FELHŐn fogok ücsörögni, miközben Te fortyogsz abban a fazékban... :rohog Szokd Te! :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

ROLLING STONES !!!  cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 30)

ROCK N' ROLL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

HÁRÉ <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

:wacko: séró...OLLÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

KOPASZra


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

...KATONASÁG...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

nekem már kezemben az OBSITOSPAPÍR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

Miért...? mennyi az annyi..?  ...CENTIMÉTER... cool


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

MÉTERES SÜTEMÉNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 30)

meno meno ...Gyakran készítem! ..KRÉM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

és FRANCIA KRÉMEST?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 31)

...azt sajna nem tudom...  de az egyik KEDVENCem ... cool és Neked Fagyis..?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 31)

az én kedvenceim BETÖLTENÉK az egész topicot. Így csak egyet mondok. Sacher-torta! Aki "egyszer megkostolta, nem tud leszokni róla".


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 31)

cool ...helyes...én is így vagyok vele!...jöhet minden csak ÉDES legyen!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 31)

valamiért erről a PA-DÖ-DŐ jutott az eszembe


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 31)

:wacko: :rohog :rohog 

"Hisz látom, hogy mindenki boldogan integet,
Én sírok egyedül, ég veled, ég veled,
Hiába tanultam nyelvedet lelkesen,
Hogy mondják oroszul: elment a kedvesem?
Bye-bye, Szása, rossz voltál velem,
Elmentél és azóta az órám keresem,
Bye-bye, Szása, kitoltál velem,
Elmentél és azóta a VODKÁT, a vodkát nyelem."


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 31)

én maradok a vodka helyett a finom ÍR VISZKI-nél (Whiskey - mielőtt valaki belémkötne  ). :iszunk


----------



## lyvian (2005 Július 31)

..Állítólag JÉGgel jó... :blink: én egyáltalán nem iszom, azért nem tudom...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 31)

Deli-SARK ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 31)

EXPEDíCIÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 31)

Nagy BATORsag volt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 31)

HŐS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 31)

Ja HALOT  mert mind meghalt az elsok kozul,


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 31)

Mindannyian PORból lettünk ...stb


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 31)

Mikor kicsi voltam szerettem JATSZANI a porba :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 31)

:rohog Ez aztán a váratlan fordulat!!! játék - ÉPíTŐKOCKA volt a kedvenc


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

akkor hát LEGOLAND! cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

JAVA epito jatek


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

ESZPRESSZÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Vernyomas :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

Valaki FELBOSSZANTotta :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Meregzsak


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

KIPUKKAD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

mint a LUFI!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

buborek


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

helium  futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

FÚZIÓ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 31 2005, 07:54 PM
> *helium  futyul
> [post=223656]Quoted post[/post]​*


Probaltatok mar ?? Irto klassz hangot ad :rohog ahogy beszelsz mikor helium van a tudodben .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 31 2005, 08:11 PM
> *FÚZIÓ
> [post=223657]Quoted post[/post]​*



MAGFUZIO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 31 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Probaltatok mar ?? Irto klassz hangot ad :rohog ahogy beszelsz mikor helium van a tudodben .*


Még nem volt szerencsém. Ki akarom próbálni? BÚVÁRHARANG.


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jul 31 2005, 08:16 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jul 31 2005, 08:16 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Jul 31 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Probaltatok mar ??  Irto  klassz hangot  ad  :rohog  ahogy  beszelsz  mikor  helium van a  tudodben .*


Még nem volt szerencsém. Ki akarom próbálni? BÚVÁRHARANG.
[post=223661]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Vegyel egy heliumos lufit, es szivd be es kezdj beszelni kozbe . 
Nagyon jo hangja van ...  Az egyik doki akinek dolgozom mutatta . :blink: :rohog 
De ne sokaig csinald !!!! 
Buvarharang 
Veszelyes ha MEGREPED :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Magzatviz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 1)

ELFOLYT !!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

PENZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

buli


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

Fanta


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

SZENSAVas


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

GA'Zos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Kamra? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

KINCSTAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

csak egy LADA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

1200-es? vagy KOCKA-lampas Lada?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Olyan RUBICK


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

en megoldottam azt mindig... atragasztottam a szines MATRICAkat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Praktikus


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

olyan... NAGYSANDORI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

gordiusz? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 1)

KARD


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

VE'RES?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Haboru


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

nyuszi, meg a MEDVE a WC-ben ? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Hullik <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

mert nem hasznalt Banfy-HAJSZESZt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

DRAGA , nyuszi szegeny


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

GYEMANT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

egyszeru SZEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 1)

BÁNYÁSZAT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

REM h34r:


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 1)

ronda


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

meg OREG is


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 1)

meg SZAGos is :evil


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 1)

budos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

Palpusztai


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 1)

sajt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 1)

TORTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

tesztaval


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 1)

HARCSAPAPRIKÁS :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

gyomorrontas


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 1)

BOA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 1)

TOLL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 1)

...INDIÁN...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

mokaszin


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 1)

...BŐR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

BEL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 1)

veres


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 1)

...GRÓF...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

ÚR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 2)

PARASZT


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 2)

videk


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 2)

NYUGALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

csond


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 2)

sir


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Aso


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

...KAPA... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Nagy HARANG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

...E. HEMINGWAY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

oreg HALASZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

"Minden öreg volt rajta, csak a szeme nem, mert a szeme párja vidám volt és törhetetlen, s olyan kék, akár a TENGER."


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Akkor legyen TENGERSZEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

....JÓSVAFŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Baradla


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

Most egy pár napja sokat jár az eszembe...kismilliószor voltam már lent, de nem bírom megunni...csodaszép! ... CSEPPKŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Stalagtit?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

Utána néztem, mert a függő és az álló cseppkövek nevét soha nem tudtam megjegyezni... :wacko: Tehát...a FÜGGŐ a stalaktit, az álló a stalagmit... 
...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

A fuggo az a DENEVER


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

:rohog :rohog ...INTERNET... cool


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

technika ORDOGE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

de lehetne... A TEST ördöge is...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Mert minden VIZbe martott test, anyit.....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

...a súlyából annyit veszt, amennyi az általa, kiszorított víz SÚLYa. :wacko: ...kisangyalom...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Kover


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 2)

probléma megoldva...vettem másik FÜRDŐRUHÁT... futyul :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

A furdoruha nem VEKONYIT h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

a FEKETE az esetleg...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

gyasz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

SZOMORÚSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

banat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

VIGASZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

vigaszDIJ


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 2)

JUTALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Ajandek


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 2)

MASNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

lofarok


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 2)

HAJGUMI


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 2)

GUMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

KERÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

abroncs


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 2)

SZOKNYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

rakott


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 2)

MAGLYArakas...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

KONYVES Kalman <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

POLC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

UVEGbol


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

SÖR :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Bor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 2)

RÉSZEG :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

ElvonoKURA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 3)

Dagadt MAJ :evil :evil


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 3)

heveny HASNYÁLMIRIGY-gyulladás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 3)

IMUN rendszer


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 3)

AIDS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 3)

KORSAG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 3)

KOROSSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 3)

tolokocsi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 3)

PÓTMAMA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 3)

A NAGYNENEM is az volt egy kis ideig


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 3)

nekem most már csak NAGYBÁTYÁim vannak, vagy négyen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 3)

rokonok = KÖTELEZŐ PROGRAM


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 3)

POFAVIZIT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 3)

FORMASÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 3)

NEHA KEPMUTATAS!!!! :angry: :evil :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 3)

KAMUZÁS B)


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 3)

HAZUGSAG


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

hazugság+média=REKLÁM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 3)

MOSÓPOR  <_<


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

INTELLIGENS :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2005 Augusztus 3)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

Sose TITKOLD, ha jobb vagy mint a többi.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 3)

SZÜRKE EMININCIÁS


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

....sőt néha SOKSZÍNŰ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 3)

KOPONYEG-forgatas...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 3)

orkankabat


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

BIZTONSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 3)

FAKABAT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 3)

rendor :wacko:


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

A Jóságos TÜNDÉR találkozik a rendőrrel:
- Helló rendőr! Én vagyok a Jóságos Tündér! Kívánhatsz egyet!
- Jónapot kívánok!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 3)

LALA


----------



## Kriszta (2005 Augusztus 3)

VARÁZSLAT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 3)

MAGUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

MatracMUVEZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

csuka MOZDULATTAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Vaku


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

KEK?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Napszemuveg


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 4)

MA'NIA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 4)

...vegig hajtani a STEFANIAn futyul


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 4)

Az mi ? SŰTEMČNY ? :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

TORTA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 4)

...SZÜLETÉSNAP... meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

EGYEDÜL futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

magany


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 4)

NYUGALOM  neha jo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

PIHENŐszabadság hétfőtől nekem is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

szanatorium


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

inkább FÜRDŐzés a szovátai Medve-tóban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Nelkulem <_< BIKINI?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

ha akarod, veled is  TÖRÜLKÖZŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

csak ha FROTIR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

mindig az, és SZÍNES is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Ha ZOLD akkor en nem is latszok rajta


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

Akkor az almazöldről lemondok, inkább válassz: VILÁGOSkék vagy BORDÓpiros?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

A VIZzsinut , az olyan othonos


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

én megtarthatom a HOMOKra emlékeztetőst?


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 4)

ARANYPART


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

BULGÁRIA


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 4)

meno HELY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

IDŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 4)

CSELEKMÉNY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 4)

MONDANIVALÓ


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 4)

DUMCSI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Pletyka


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 4)

HAZUDOZAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

A, az csak FULLENTES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 4)

CSÚSZTATÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

sikos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 4)

HÓKÁSA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

kristaly


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 4)

PALOTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Kastely


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 4)

KACSALÁB


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Ludlab / torta/


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 5)

BEKAlab


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 5)

FOGHAGYMAs vajban piritva


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 5)

VOROS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 5)

voros mi?.... tan csak nem CSILLAG?  .... akkor az csak is a Heineken lehet,


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 5)

VIRAGSZAL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 5)

MAKvirag?


----------



## Boszi (2005 Augusztus 5)

opium


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

KÁBA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

ALVÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

PIZSAMA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

BÁRÁNY számlálás


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

KERÍTÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

KERT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

GYÜMÖLCSÖS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

BÉKESSÉG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

ÁLDÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

SZERETET


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

REMÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 5)

HIT........ remeny....... szeretet


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 5)

PAP


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

LELKÉSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 5)

APACA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 5)

FAPÁLCA


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 5)

KARO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 5)

ISKOLA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 6)

LELEKHARANG ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 6)

TORONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Kilato


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 6)

ZugLIGET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Lugas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 6)

SZÜRET !!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Must


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 6)

MOST azonnal! :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

akaratos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

ÉN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Aha :blink: SZEMELY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

VONAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Jegy


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 6)

KALAUZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Lukaszto


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

BÜNTETÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Csekk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

UTÁLATOS :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

En? :blink: ERZELMEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

A bünti, de lehet hogy te is!!!   érzelmek - INDULATOK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

hullamzas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 6)

MEG-MEGÁLLÁSOK <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

SZAGATOTT vonal


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

LÉGZÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Intenziv


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

KÓRHÁZ


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

"ÁPOLÓNŐ"


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

fityula


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 6)

FITYEGŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

kulcstarto


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 6)

KÉK SZAKÁLLÚ HERCEG B)


----------



## pitti (2005 Augusztus 6)

Wagner Ur.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

festekszoro


----------



## pitti (2005 Augusztus 6)

Golyoszoro


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Uzi


----------



## pitti (2005 Augusztus 6)

Mizi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by pitti_@Aug 6 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Mizi?
> [post=225541]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :evil Zizi


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 6)

Gizi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

cici


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 6)

Gizi cici ICI-PICI ? pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

Mi a KUKI!?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 6)

Pici FUTYI pironkodo futyul


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

LÓPIKULA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss_@Aug 6 2005, 04:24 PM
> *LÓPIKULA
> [post=225550]Quoted post[/post]​*


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

ALOM


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

Szerelem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

Lidocain


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

Zsibbadás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 6)

ideiglenes


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora+Aug 6 2005, 04:51 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dora @ Aug 6 2005, 04:51 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Rockboss_@Aug 6 2005, 04:44 PM
> *Zsibbadás
> [post=225555]Quoted post[/post]​*



BIZSERGÉS.. 
[post=]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
HIÁNYzik!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Merlegkepes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 7)

BíRÓSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

legfelso


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 7)

Hat az mar olyan magas hogy ott ORVERZEST lehet kapni :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

vernyomas


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 7)

Az enyem mindeg ALACSONY es megis neha verzik az orrom


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Alacsony HAZ, fustos kemeny....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 7)

...NÁD tető...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 7)

VELENCEI-TÓ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 7)

CSONAKAZAS a tavon


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Velence


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Uszogumi futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Korhazi? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Beep Beep Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 7)

Nem jut mindenről a KAJA eszembe...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

A, dehogy futyul IGYAL inkabb


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 7)

SÁRGA földig!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

AGYAGOS talaj


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 7)

Mázas cserépedény"KÖCSÖG" :rohog 
MISKA KANCSÓ :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Borocska


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 7)

BARACSKA


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 7)

HÁRSHEGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Aug 7 2005, 10:35 AM
> *BARACSKA
> [post=225650]Quoted post[/post]​*




GONOSZKA :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 7)

BOSZIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Seprucske


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 7)

es BIBIRCSOK :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 7)

ÖREGSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 7)

Nyugdij


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 7)

REMÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 7)

CSALODAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 7)

önmagunk állította CSAPDA


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 7)

EGERFOGO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 7)

Pedig oda csak az EGER tartozik


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 7)

CICA


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 7)

DOROMBOL


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 7)

de csak ha szalliranyban SIMOGATod! visszafele utalja


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 7)

POPSI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 7)

PAMPERS


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 7)

OREGOTHON


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 7)

Masodik GYEREK kor


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 7)

van vart gyerek, es nemKIVANT gyerek ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 7)

olyan kívánós vagyok mostanában...lehet, hogy TERHES vagyok? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 7)

haaat.  vagy megjon, vagy nem jon meg... 
de lehet ez menoPAUSA is! :evil


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 7)

ha pausa, akkor NYÁRISZÜNET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 7)

VAKÁCIÓ


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 7)

TENGERPART


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 7)

...HÓLYAG... :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 7)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Aug 7 2005, 11:44 PM
> *
> 
> FELFUVALKODOTT...
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog ..bocs...BÉKA... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

:angry: PUBERTAS beka /varangy /


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

Aggastyan


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 8)

JACK NICOLSON meno


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 8)

SEAN CONNERY  Ma vilagsztaros napom van.... Bocsi...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 8)

nevem BOND , James BOND .......


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 8)

péterKEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

KemCSO


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 8)

CSO''VEZE'S


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...HÍD... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

avatas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...PEZSGŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

furdo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...BARLANG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

vasut


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...VIDÁMPARK...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

DRAGA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

aha..  az volt tegnap előtt vett HŰTŐSZEKRÉNYem...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

Luxus


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...ÁLOM kivitelben...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

PERVERZ, en masrol almodom


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...JÁTÉK... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

karika


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...ÁLLANDÓság...visszatérés


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

bumerang? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...AUSZTRÁLIA....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

kenguru


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

..ERSZÉNY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

KONG az uressegtol


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

Tudom nem megnyugtató, de nem vagy EGYEDŰL... futyul szivar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

Maganyos FARKAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...HIDEG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

fagyii


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

Szereted...??? :blink: GOMBÓC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

ARTHUR?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...KIRÁLY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

SAKK? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

Ja...matt...LÉPÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 8)

elony


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 8)

...vagy HÁTRÁNY... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 8)

ROSSZ ÉRZÉS


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 9)

HŔNYINGER szivar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 9)

MOSDÓ


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 9)

MEDENCE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 9)

Karpat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 9)

BÉRC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 9)

erc


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 9)

...ŐSKOHÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 9)

Kanikula


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 9)

...HIDEG ZUHANY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

KicsiPOCS futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 10 2005, 12:08 AM
> *KicsiPOCS futyul
> [post=226068]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog 

aha...akkor zuhanyozz melegbe...háthaaaaaa.... pironkodo futyul :evil 

...NagyPÖCS... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Puhany


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

...csupaszCSIGA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Szaguldas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

...PORSHE...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Kover :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

PASZKA vizzel


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

az az a KEMÉNY valami...?? :blink: :blink: pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Attol amire te gondolsz hizni lehet, ez egy KAJA fele futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 10 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Attol amire te gondolsz hizni lehet, ez egy KAJA fele futyul
> [post=226079]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: pironkodo :rohog 

...de kemény vagy nem...? :blink: ÉTTEREM...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 10)

PINCERFIU pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 10)

SZMOKING


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

No smoking


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 10)

no TUDORAK


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 10)

''TUDOCSUCS '' (aliasz cici  )


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

Van akinek HAROM is van <_< <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

A magyar IGAZSAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

általában nem szokott KIDERÜLni


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

Dehogynem rogton ahogy elmegy a FELHO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

PARA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

DUNSZT???????????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

MEGGYBEFŐTT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

RUMOSmeggy meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

SÜTEMÉNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

DobosTORTA meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

SZÜLINAP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 10)

Azt mar nem szamoljuk es probaljuk FELEJTENI :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

BÁNAT


----------



## Boszi (2005 Augusztus 10)

depreszio


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

TEHETETLEN ÁLLAPOT


----------



## Boszi (2005 Augusztus 10)

zombie


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

emberevo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

PÁPUA ÚJ GUINEA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Guineapig


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

HÁZI állat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Anyos futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

PAJTÁS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 10)

PIROS NYAKKENDO <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

ŐRS GYŰLÉS -_-


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 10)

KAPTALANFURED


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 10)

ZŔNKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

ALSÓŐRS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 10)

HARLEY talalkozo meno meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

HENRY FONDA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 10)

Nem a PETER volt? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 10)

Ja de mindig összekeverem!!! <_< Péter és a FARKAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 10)

Prokofjev


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 10)

...ZENEszerző...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 11)

VIOLINKULCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 11)

ALKULCS :evil


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 11)

Ha elvesz a kulcs akkor????????????????BETOROd az ajtot


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 11)

Betorom
betorod
BETORO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 11)

Ha elkapjak jon a BORTON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 11)

ŐRÜLET


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 11)

román VASÚT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 11)

UTASELLÁTÓ


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 11)

TČLISZALŔMIS ZSÖMLE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 11)

TIZORAI


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 11)

ISKOLA TEJ...

PS: Emlékeztek még arra jo müanyagizü tejre...??? Oh,...nosztaligázom...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 11)

ZACSKOS (tej meg kakao) - en a kakaora buktam.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 11)

ÓRIÁS KIFLI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 11)

1 forintos h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 11)

miből is készült..? talán ALUMINIUMból... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

EVŐESZKÖZ <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

kanalis


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 12)

KČS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 12)

TOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

Bicska


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

RUGÓS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

LAPrugo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

ÚJSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

kepes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

van POFÁJA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

mint a LOnak


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

FEHÉR?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

ORSZAGom egy loert futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

ALMA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

Newton futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

FIZIKA TANÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

SZARAZ anyag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

OÁZIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

udito


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

FORRÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

Salvus


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

SZERZETES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

Barat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

MEGBíZHATÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

csak a HALAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 12)

az a legtutibb! halál - MEGVÁLTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

MINENHATO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 12)

...KERESZT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

Ut


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 12)

a POKOLba vezeto ut is joszandekkal van kikovezve...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

krampusz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 12)

...MIKULÁS CSOMAG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 12)

virgacs


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 12)

Piros CSIZMA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 13)

OLASZ


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 13)

CAPUCCINO sok habbal !


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 13)

meno meno En is KEREK :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

karika?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 13)

GOMBOJU es elgurult


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

a FOLD, Atlasz elejtette


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 13)

Es hatott ra a GRAVITACIO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

magnes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

PÓLUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Taszitas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

UNDOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

MELA?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

Az! BÚ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Banat?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

Búbánat VÖLGY valahol a Dunakanyarban van.....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Huvos?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

ŐSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Szeptember VEGEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

FALU végén


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

kurta KOCSMA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 13)

oda rug ki a Szamosba 
meg is latna magat benne
ha az ej nem kozeledne 
az ejszaka kozeledik 
a vilag LECSENDESEDIK
pihen a komp, kikotottek 
benne alszik a sotetseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

a SZEL


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 13)

BABLEVES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

KOLBÁSZos


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 13)

az A'LMOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

nekem most egy TÁVOLI VIDÉK lenne mert nagyon elegem van ....


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 13)

ARGENTINA nekem megfelelne 2 hetre


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 13)

MADONNA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 13)

EVITA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 13)

penz, HATALOM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Tudas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

FELELŐSSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

hanyagsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 13)

KÉNYELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Keleti


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

FEKETE VONAT :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Szecsi


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

Az mi? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Szecsi Pal enekelte a Fekete vonat cimu szamot


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

Nem is, mert az ARADSZKY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Upsz, IGAZAD van


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

kulonben az a NYUGATI-bol ment MATESZALKA fele


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Palyaudvar


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

UTASELLATO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Utasudito


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

BAMBI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

OZIKE


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

GOMBSZEM


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

PLASZTIK???? B)


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 13 2005, 05:54 PM
> *kulonben az a NYUGATI-bol ment MATESZALKA fele
> [post=226810]Quoted post[/post]​*


Tenyleg keltetre a nyugatibol ment >??? Igaz ez??


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

Mostmaraztan jol osszezavartal. Tenyleg a NYUGATI-bol ment. Ugy emlekszem..... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Pevex


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 14)

Cavington


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 13 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Pevex
> [post=226841]Quoted post[/post]​*



Az a lengyel palyaudvarokon volt. A Keletiben Konzumex...
Aztan johet a Cavinton...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Hova tettem hva TETTEM futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 14)

a PADLASRA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

PRESSER


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 14)

Gabi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 13 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Nem is, mert az ARADSZKY
> [post=226806]Quoted post[/post]​*



bocsika, de a: Feketevonatot Poor Peter enekelte  :rohog 
ANYOS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 14)

LEBUKTUNK Csocsi! pironkodo


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

BUKTAval dicserd a napot


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 14)

TÚRÓS + ÍZES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 14)

PALACSINTA


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 14)

CSINTALAN!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

csinos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

FITOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Nozi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

FAGYLALT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

csoki


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

ajanlom kedves figyelmedbe :evil :rohog 
http://www.extra.hu/pompom/gomboc.html
ERO-egeszseg! meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 14 2005, 07:20 AM
> *ajanlom kedves figyelmedbe :evil :rohog
> http://www.extra.hu/pompom/gomboc.html
> ERO-egeszseg! meno
> [post=226907]Quoted post[/post]​*




Duli mondta hogy neki koll a Radirpok is :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

GUMI - 
tessek : Dulinak szeretettel http://www.extra.hu/pompom/radir.html


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Koszonom, RAGO


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

NYUSZIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Repa futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

mar volt retek, repa... akkor MOGYORO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Amerikai


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

jo lenne tudni, honnan kerult ide a mogyoro...
nagy UTAZAS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

FOLDkoruli


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

Willi FOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

FREE Willi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

...DOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

bazilika


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

pironkodo nemiromlemiregondoltam... :rohog (bazi+lika) 
MELYseg...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

Itt az utolso szot ekezettel vagy annelkul kell OLVASNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

:rohog :meghajolo :rohog DITTAAA!
termeszetesen EKEZETtel


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Hosszu? futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

EKSZER


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

hosszu+ekszer?= LA'NC!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

A zseb - ORA lanca


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

TORONY ora


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

inkabb az EGERe...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Az a TEMPLOM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

mindegy... SZEGENY es kesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Menhely futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

ALLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

En? :blink: BAROM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 14)

IGA'S


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

JÁROM


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 14)

Akol


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

PAKOL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

utazik


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

messze földekre...az ÓPERENCIÁS-TENGEREN IS TÚLra


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

ahol a kurta farku MALAC tur


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 14)

SZERENCSE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

szerencsi CSOKI  ... ha még van olyan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 14)

ÉLVEZET


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

az élvezet ELVEZET valahová...de hová?


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 14)

A TETÖre....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

szamolhatod a CSEREPEKET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 14)

Es ha ZSINDEJ van a hazteton akkot mit csinaljon :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 14)

akkor le kéne MÁSZNI a földre!!!


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 14)

VAKOND...az már lemászott a föld alá is....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

ALAGUT epito


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 14)

No,szakmában vagyunk ? :rohog 

UTHENGER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Lapos TETU h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

jönnek az OROSZOK! :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

Kialtvany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 14)

KISÉRTET járja be Európát. h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

CASPER?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

LEPEDO"


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 15)

Feher vagy MINTAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

abrosz


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 15)

GOMBOLYU??????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

kockas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

FÜZET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

matek


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 15)

Sok a NULLA benne


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

Sok VC?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

KEFE


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 15)

kefe-FRIZURA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

FODRÁSZ


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 15)

Gedeon bácsi, a nők BÁLVÁNY-a...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

ÓKOR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

olykor... Mezga CSALAD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 15)

csaladi KOR - emlekszik meg valaki?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

Hogyne még "SZEREPELtem" is benne (hülye mondatokat kellett mondani amiket a rendező bácsik kitaláltak és jellemző a családok életére mindenkinek 4 mondata volt, én úgy be voltam szarva hogy amikor lement az adásban akkor csak 2-t hagytak benne - egy gyerekszínjátszó csoportban voltam akkor kb. 78-ban, naggyon tehetségtelen... :rohog )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 15)

LAMPALAZ - nekem most is van, pedig rendszeresen adok elo - C'est la Vie!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

REFLEKTOR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

VALLATAS :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

FELÜGYELŐ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

BALONKABAT (hogy-hogy ebren vagy?)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 15 2005, 11:40 AM
> *BALONKABAT (hogy-hogy ebren vagy?)
> [post=227375]Quoted post[/post]​*


RÉGI AUTÓ - Én? Hiszen még csak este 7 van!!! Már ágyban lenne a helyem??


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

egy 14 KARATos 
(tenyleg elment az eszem  jol elszamoltam  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

Végülis nem jártál messze az igazságtól ebben a [email protected] időben az alvás a legjobb!!!  
ARANY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 15)

meg a JANOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

KUKORICA


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 15)

TENGERi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

Operencias


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 15)

kek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

Sotet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 15)

BUNKÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

:blink: Dorong


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 15)

...KÉZIFEGYVER... futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 15)

VIZIPISZTOLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

locsolo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 15)

...KANNA... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

Tejes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 15)

...HEGEDŰS a háztetőn...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 15)

Primas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 15)

...HERCEG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

KIRÁLYFI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 16)

...FEHÉR LÓ... :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

FIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Fias TYUK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 16)

...SZEM... h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Lelek HARANG


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 16)

VIRAG


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 16)

ILLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Budos :angry:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 16)

MUNKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Kenyszer


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

munder


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

SCI_FI :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

NOS


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 16)

MEGGYURUZOTT


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 16)

VOLEGENY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Paras SZEMUVEG


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 16)

KONTAKTLENCSE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

lencse FOZELEK


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 16)

RÁNTÁS-sal vagy habarással?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

FOKhagymas rantassal


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

HIDEG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

zuzmara


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 16)

Jégvirág...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

SZIBÉRIA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

Halal TABORok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

TŰZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

SZALONA sutes


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

picknik


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

A TO partjan


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

KACSA usztato


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

Jaj de regen ettem egy jo kacsa PECSENYEt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Ciganyra ESKUSZOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

PETŐFI SÁNDOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

RABOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

LÁNC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Lanc lanc ESZTER lanc


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

ZSIDÓ történet


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Paszka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

Az egyik nagyanyámnál mindig volt, sosem értettem mit lehet szeretni benne! Száraz és ÍZETLEN.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Szerintem is valami kajapotlo, ami sokaig elall es EHHALAL ellen jo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

FEKETE AFRIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Mozambik


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

TÖRZSek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Varazslo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

HALLUCINOGÉN cuccok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

LSD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

Szerettem régen!!! pironkodo Rengeteg RÖHÖGÉS volt....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

DUHAJKODTAL?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

...csak kirugott a HA'M-bol


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

Igen, mert úúúúgy hajtottam mint az IGÁSLÓ!!!  :rohog (Ez nem igaz...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Akkor ZABos vagy


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

zabszem-PROBA  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

ARANYER :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

DRAGA ember


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

DRAGAM futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

nevezhetlek kicsi BOGARkamnak?... .....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

TETU? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

LAPOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

elnyomas :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

rabSZOLGAsors  yeees! :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

KUNTA KINTE :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

NAPOLAJ :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

BRONZolaj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Nehez FEM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

TERMINATOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

Robot


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

HÁZTARTÁSi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

konyha


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

bilagit


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

GYOMOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 16)

fekely


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

SAV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

MARÁS


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

so


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 16)

BORS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

FUSZEREK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

Fűszer SZIGETEK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

ILLATOS kornyezet :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 16)

FIJI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

EGZOTIKUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 16)

TAVOLI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

Messze tul az OPERENCIAN


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

kek


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 16)

Az EG


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

felho


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

ESŐ :angry:


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

kabat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

FA


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 16)

level


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 16)

ROMANTIKUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 17)

SETA kezenfogva a kedvessel


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 17)

...sétálunk, egy kis dombon LECSÜCSÜLÜNK...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 17)

Ha mar lecsucsulok akkor legyen ott egy jo kis PAD vagy szek onan konyebb felalni :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 17)

ISKOLA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

GYP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 17)

HÁTRÁNY


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 17)

ELÖNY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 17)

a FOGADO-nal


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 17)

CSARDA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 17)

KOMP


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 17)

hajo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

roncs


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 17)

ideg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

sejt


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 17)

apro


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

Antal


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 17)

imre


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

zongora


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 17)

szep


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 17)

beka futyul


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 18)

VANDOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

csavargo


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 18)

BUZGO MOCSING


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

EMINENS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 18)

RANG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

NEMES


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 18)

ÓBOR :iszunk

vagy fél éve nem ittam szeszet! Gyógyitalként meg kéne inni azt a jó kis vörösbort - már eléggé lehűlt a hűtőben. Jöttök?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

Hogyne!!! De csak holnap mert ma még másnapos vagyok - tegnap OUZOztam és söröztem 4től 11ig  :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

eszetlen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

GYAGYÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

szellemi TOLOKOCSIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

buta mint a TÖK!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 18)

kistök, nagytök... öntök...
LOCSOLOvers


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

KANNA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

kocsog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

Khm  BUZI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

Homokos?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 18)

TENGERPART


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

Dune


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 18)

...SZÉL... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

forro


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 18)

...VÍZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

Elet


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 18)

..TAVASZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

TiszaVIRAG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 18 2005, 11:34 PM
> *TiszaVIRAG
> [post=228273]Quoted post[/post]​*



...a virágról jut eszembe...nagyon klasszak a virágos képeid...  cool 

...CSOKOR...(bár nem szeretem a vágott virágot)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 18)

koszoru


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 18)

...TÖVIS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

DOZSA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 19)

Lila -feher


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

szivarvany


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 19)

...PISZTRÁNG...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 19)

Patak


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 19)

BUZA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

zsiros+cukros DESZKA!!! meno  :wub:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 19)

TESTU lany...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

PÁRDUC


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 19)

KORMOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

KÉMÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

gyar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

SZÖVŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 19)

KELME


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

KASMíR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 19)

DRAGA,


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

pironkodo tars


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 19)

ELET meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

rongyos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

BÁL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

utca


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

ZENÉSZ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

CINTANYER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

BOHÓC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

FERJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

:rohog TV+SÖR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

menekules


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

de hova? a POKOLba?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

Hazassagba


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

az az E'G-ben kottetik


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

Barcsak ott kottetne :wacko: MASNI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

AJANDEK!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

ajandek LOnak ne nezd a fogat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

VERSENY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

uszas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

BALATON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

KecskeKOROM


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

az KAGYLO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

telefon?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

BESZOLNI, nem csak telefonon lehet...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

IRASban is? :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

ja... FELCEDULA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 19)

RUHAtari?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

VERÉS!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

vagy ve'resHURKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

DISZNÓtoros


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

PARAZNA?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

Az!  NIMFOMÁN


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

a CE'DA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

ERKÖLCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

ahol a kutya ugat, es a PENZ beszel, ott az erkolcs hallgat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

GAZDAGSÁG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

elmeletileg nem BOLDOGit <_< de szeretnem mar kiprobalni


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 19)

Hasonlóképpen! De azért néhány vágyam KIELÉGÍTené!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 19)

HAVAJ


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 19 2005, 10:41 AM
> *HAVAJ
> [post=228739]Quoted post[/post]​*


...nincs akkor jo a ZSIR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 20)

KOROMporkolt


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 20)

ERelmeszesedes


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

CAVINTON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 20)

Hova tettem :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

DUMCSI


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

BARATOK


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

igazi SZERELEM is keves


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

rovid az elet, hosszu a SIR; mindenki...........


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 20)

ZSEBKENDÖ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

HAPCI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 20)

HAPSI??


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

UDVARLÓ??? :lol:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 20)

EDES percek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

CSOKI


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 20)

csokiba martott EPER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

és VÉR????!!!!


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

KRIMI


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

SSZIVAAR es ballonkabat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

És: "Uram!! Csak még egy KÉRDÉS!!!!" :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

kerdes: nem mentek a TUZIJATEKot megnezni Dialuna?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

boldog AUGUSZTUS 20 -at Magyarorszag !


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 20 2005, 11:17 AM
> *kerdes: nem mentek a TUZIJATEKot megnezni Dialuna?
> [post=228900]Quoted post[/post]​*


Dehogynem, már készen vagyok fél óra múlva indulok a barátom +egész társaságunk ott fog ülni a szokásos helyünkön a TABÁNban és nézzük!! (A Tabánban van egy hely amit egy barátunk üzemeltet mindig ott vagyunk péntek esténként no meg ma is...  )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

a budai OLDALrol jo... emlexem mikor a lokott Orbanek kitalaltak hogy a pesti rakpartot lezarjak maguknak, a nep meg tomoruljon a budai rakparton; eletveszelybe sodrasert elitelni kellett volna oket..


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 20 2005, 11:23 AM
> *a budai OLDALrol jo... emlexem mikor a lokott Orbanek kitalaltak hogy a pesti rakpartot lezarjak maguknak, a nep meg tomoruljon a budai rakparton; eletveszelybe sodrasert elitelni kellett volna oket..
> [post=228907]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem is tudtam ezt!  oldal = BORDA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

ez 2001-ben volt, ha jol emlexem... a pesti oldalon lampionok, asztalok, estelyi ruhas nagyfejekkel... a budai oldalon meg a gyerekemet mentettem szo szerint, hogy kapjon levegot, es ne tapossak el szetszeledeskor... a mentosok az emberek feje felett tudtak csak kivinni az ajultakat... na de nem akarok visszamenni ADAM-Evaig...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 20)

Csodálatos mi mindent meg lehet itt tenni!!! Ádám söröző -OKTOGON


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

Divat CSARNOK.... az en idomben: Adam-Eva sorozo es mellette a Divat Csarnok


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 20 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Divat CSARNOK.... az en idomben: Adam-Eva sorozo es mellette a Divat Csarnok
> [post=228924]Quoted post[/post]​*


Adam volt az etterem, (oda jartunk '' tata'rozni, '' es Eva a sorozo en sosem voltam abban ) 
en onnan egy sarokra laktam futyul 
a szuleim meg mindig ott ... azt a kornyeket ugy ismerem mint a tenyeremet . es Hianyzik .... B) Imadok CSATANGOLNI a Pesti utcakon ...Egyedul is ... vagy ketten , meg sokkal jobb , bar legtobbszor egyedul maszkaltam ... 
Ha hiszitek , ha nem nekem ez hianyzik a legjobban .... Hatalmas gyaloglasok koborlasok , ki tudja hol kot ki az ember, .... Imadom ......
Nagy Csavargo vagyok .... menni es latni ... uj dolgokat lehetoleg olyan helyeken ahol meg nem jartam .......


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

ZARANDOKolas...... amire nem valalkoznek...


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 20)

MEKKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

KA'BAko


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 20)

Na,elhajoltunk vallás felé...huzom el magam....legyen akkor

Rubik KOCKA :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

CEASAR ?


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 20)

saláta...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 20)

ZOOOCCSSEEEG!


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 20)

CSIBE Mell


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 20)

100 női  (mint az uszodában...)


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 20)

Spartacus


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 21)

LÁZADÁS


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 21)

FORRADALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 21)

ELÉGEDETLENSÉG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 21)

EMBERi termeszet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 21)

KEGYETLEN


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 21)

SZADISTA h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 21)

MÁRKI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 21)

...NEMES...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 22)

nemtelen


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 22)

...JOBBÁGY... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 22)

paraszt


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

MATT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 22)

Matrac


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

MUVESZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 22)

Artista


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

LEPEDO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 22)

foltos


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

azt en is csinaltam parat; agytakarokatt, falVEDOt...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 22)

Nem csodalom en sem LOGnak ott sokaig


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 22)

a SULIból...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 22)

Vagy a MUNKAhelyrol futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 22)

KESERVES érzés 3 hét után újra itt ülni a munkában!!! futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 22)

A SZUKSEGES rossz futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 22)

Szükség TÖRVÉNYt bont....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

SZEMET szemert?


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 22)

Bizony.Ebben egyetértek a Bibliával....

...és...

FOGat fogért....


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

FIAKKER


----------



## Ernoe (2005 Augusztus 22)

Minek kell, ha ugyis ott van az auto.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

Erno, melyik szo kapcsolodik a Fiakkerhez a beirasodbol? hogy tudjuk folytatni a lancot..


----------



## Ernoe (2005 Augusztus 22)

Ups <_< 
Elrontottam


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 22)

AUTÓ

és megoldottam nektek a kérdést


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

koccei Lecke 
4 KEREK...


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 22 2005, 10:47 PM
> *koccei Lecke
> 4 KEREK...
> [post=229485]Quoted post[/post]​*



fidesz :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

NARANCS...


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 22)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Aug 22 2005, 10:48 PM
> *NARANCS...
> [post=229487]Quoted post[/post]​*



vér...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 22)

az ELSO ..


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 23)

LEPEDO


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 23)

MOSAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 23)

A KIFOZDESEK is futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 23)

LUKRECIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

FRAKK


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 23)

PINGVIN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

DÉLI SARK


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 23)

OLVAD - irta az ujság...ott sem szabad a jégre lépni....


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

JÉGCSAP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 23)

HAZTETOrol


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

CSERÉP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 23)

PALA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

STRAND


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 23)

pancsolas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

KISLÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 23)

a ZONGORAnal


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

fekete zongora ... ADY


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

vérbaj (szintén Ady <_< )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 23)

AGYbaj / csocsi/


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 23)

Azon állitolag segit a LOBOTOMIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

ORVOSTUDOMÁNY


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 23)

és GYOGYSZERTŔR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

FECSKENDŐ . Életem egyik legbénább élménye volt amikor egyszer a barátnőm talált 3 kiscicát és riasztott hogy azonnal szaladjak fecskendővel hozzá, mert meg kell etetni őket - na amikor közöltem a patikusnővel hogy mit akarok azonnal intravénás kábítószeresnek nézett, csak amikor nagyméretűt kértem, akkor tisztáztuk mire kell, és megenyhült a légkör...azóta utálok bemenni a patikánkba. <_< :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

kicsit prózaibb B) 

Heroin


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

ARANY HÁROMSZÖG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 23)

SZENTLELEK (vagy maradi vagyok?  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Nem, bár én arra a bizonyos thaiföldi vidékre gondoltam ahol sok mákot termelnek nem mákostésztának...  
szentlélek - MEGVÁLTÁS


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

remény... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

ÖNÁMíTÁS <_<


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

mi más?  egy technika a 
TÚLÉLÉS-hez..


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Igen. 
JÖVŐ


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

Gyilkos...(I've seen the future, brother: it is murder... (Cohen))


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

VILÁGVÉGE


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

...és egy erős FÉNYÖZÖN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Maga a MEGVILÁGOSODÁS???!!! :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

inkább ÚJRAKEZDÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

KARMA futyul


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

más szóval:

PECH <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

pechSZÉRIA az élet!!! (Optimista e vagyok???!!!! :rohog )


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

Életigenés?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

BÓLOGATÓ JÁNOS


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

politikus...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

jó nagy HÁNYÁS!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

Répa...(hosszas megfigyelés alapján, az mindig van benne, bármit kajálsz... <_< )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

:rohog Milyen igaz, én is észrevettem! HÚSLEVES (abban viszont imádom...)


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

Ősnemzés...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Van az az indiai monda: a TEJTENGER köpülése....


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

ááá...egy TÚRÓ(t)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

RUDIt??


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

huhh...mi jutott eszembe... pironkodo  
de legyen inkább RÓKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

A rénszarvas aki a Télapóé?? :rohog Róka Rudi az nekem DIAFILM.


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

ja...mi mindent ki nem adtak...az ember lassan el is felejtett
OLVASNI :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Velem ez szerencsére nem fordult elő! Olvasáshoz ROPI cool .


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

meg chips, meg kóla... <_< 

Elhízás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

SZALONNA


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

Kutyából


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

ANYÁM kedvenc mondása!!! :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

hogy kutyából lesz? érdekes családban élsz 

TYÚKJA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

BAROMFI UDVAR..kedvenc játékom, van egy csomó játékbaromfink itthon és néha szétrakom őket a lakásban nagyon vicces!!!  
(Anyám is a klasszikus iskolát követi: szerinte sem lesz kutyából szalonna  )


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

:blink: 
lassan elkel egy pszihológus 

s akad kokas is a SZEMÉTDOMBON?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Peeersze! Ő a FŐNÖK!!! :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

<_< 

Sziú? Ülő BIKA? pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Áááá csak mezei!  ülő bika nem TÁMAD???


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 23)

:rohog...ehhe...

SOUTH PARK (nyúl, két óránál! Vigyázz! Támad!!! :rohog :rohog )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 23)

Kenny aki mindig MEGHAL cool


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

egyszer túlélte... <_< bár, mindig minden részben ott van újra... cool 

kísértet


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 24)

nezem az elozo oldalt: Lets es Dialuna mind ket FATYOLos alak egy jo es egy "nem annyira jo" szepen felvaltva irtak


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

ESKÜVŐi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 24)

...TORTA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

OROSZkrém


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 24)

...VODKA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

NARANCS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 24)

...VÉR...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

BOSSZU :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

kéj... :evil


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Nem csak IGAZSAGOS :rohog :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

MÁTYÁS király... <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Az csak egy MESE monda kedezd meg az ellensegeit


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

ÁLOMHAJSZA... cool


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

EBREN????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 24)

Az csak a LATSZAT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Az neha CSAL :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

Zsugás...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 24)

CINKELT lap


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Ez nekem egy IDEGEN szo :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 24)

OSZTALYidegen?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Nem csak MARADI :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 24)

HAGYOMANY orzo


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 24)

üldöztetés


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

FAJI?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 24)

FADZSI - ahogy Hofi mondta annak idejen


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

Fiji-n mindig jól jön a fadzsi


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 24)

Na,végre megkerültél. Hiányoztál.  

Vissza a témához....

FIJI.....hm....

CSENDES-oceán


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

OFF
Mielött feljelentkeztem megnéztem mindegyitek fényképét és megállapítottam, hogy senki sem változott semmit és még mindig sexi a kosztümöd  OFF

ha meg csendes akkor az NÉMA levente


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 24)

Sexi kosztüm? Hi-hi. Az a melos ruha.Amikor a fiukkal a bányában dolgozom...

Hi-hi-hi.

Szombat reggel megyek Naxos-ra. Nem jársz véletlenül arra az elkövetkezendö két hétben? Egy capuccinora meghivlak.

Szolánc: Nčma gyereknek ANYJA sem érti a szavát....


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

OFF 
má' megint Naxos <_< nagyon rácuppantál a görög srácokra  
hát sajnos szeptember 4-töl vége a szabimnak , de a capuccino meghivásról nem mondok le !!!  OFF

ha még az anyja sem érti a szavát akkor azt csak az APJA érti :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

FIA....


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 24)

Nem a görög srácok miatt megyek....isten mentsen meg tölük.....  

Szeptember 4 ? Ja,addig van egy pár nap....4-én este meg coctailozunk....szülinapom lesz....egy Sex on the Beach elfér....  

Szolánc....hm....apja ? 

Az sok lehet mindenkinek,de kezdjük a POSTŔSsal... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

összefoglalva ...
az anya apjának a fia postás ... :iszunk 
akkor valaki legalább kétszer CSENGETETT :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

MYLORD


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

az egyik kedves ismerösöm KUTYUSÁT is igy hivják


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

BOGÁNCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

Fekete István


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 24)

...Vuk...RAJZFILM...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 24)

Vuk meglátja Tás-t ... SZERELEM az elsö látásra


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 24)

BICIKLI  - marmint azt szerelem idonkent


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

TÚRA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 24)

nagy NYOLCAS (kenu tura a Dunan, amit minden evben megcsinaltunk)


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Ha tul hosszu akkor FARASZTO es unalmas :evil :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

ALAK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

h34r: h34r: SOTET alak h34r: h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

ÉJSZAKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 24)

seHEREsezade futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

FÉRFI <_<


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Es ha LO - here meghozza negylevelu


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 24)

KOLBÁSZ :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 24)

nekem a lokolbaszrol mindig az angyalfoldi Mohacs utcai lo-hus-bolt jut eszembe... az allatkorhaz mellett volt(van?)... 
gyerek koromban mindig azt hittem, hogy az ott meghalt ALLATokat merik ki ...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 24)

Es lehet hogy igazad is volt   Akkor meg nem volt alat VEDELEM csak sok ehes ember


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

MAFFIA h34r: (Most megy a Sopranos a TVben... :rohog )


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

a lohussal-csacsihussal nincs semmi bajom  csak mas ne legyen benne... allitolag nagyon jo *VE'R*kepzo...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

vérADÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

TANGO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

HARMONIKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

VADNYUGAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

ROMANTIKUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

LOVAS HINTÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 25)

HAMUpipoke


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

Hamuba sult pogacsa


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 25)

TOPORTYUS a kedvencem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

GYOMORRONTAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

kisROKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

roka BUNDA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

GYANTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

borostyan


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

most megleptel 
KöNNYEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

ÖRÖM???


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 25)

...MOSOLY...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

..ORSZÁGa :lol:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 25)

...ALMA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

..PITE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 25)

...GYÚRÓdeszka...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

VAS?


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 25)

FUGONY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 25)

...CSIPKE...


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 25)

ROZSA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 25)

szeretet


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 25)

ROMANTIKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 25)

...GYERTYA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

VACSORA


----------



## Spanky (2005 Augusztus 25)

MUZSIKA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

TANCol a kis Zsuzsika gitar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

FARKASokkal?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 25)

ja, mint a Kevin a KOSZTos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

KVÁRTÉLY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 25)

KEGLI


----------



## jullan (2005 Augusztus 25)

GRAND Hotel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

CANYON


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

RAFTING


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

SZLOVÉNIA


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

Szia Dia  OFF 

TOLAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

Szia!  
a KUNA párja...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

igen és ha kuna MATATa .... zsebében :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

Mi is volt ez???
Reméljük mindezt BALLONKABÁT fedi :rohog (igaz csak a zsebről volt szó de asszociáltam :wacko: )


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

hakuna matata :rohog nem ballonkabát fedi, hanem SZÖR :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

VUKI??? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

hát nem is MUKI :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

Akkor legyen FAZON!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 25 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Akkor legyen FAZON!!!
> [post=230425]Quoted post[/post]​*


basszus erröl még mindig a BOROTVÁLÁS jut eszembe (még jó, hogy Rena nem olvassa ) :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

Gondoltam hogy ilyesmi lesz. KÉS :huh:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

a NYAKAMON ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 25)

BENYAKAL


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

már épp eret akartam vágni ... az utolsó pillanatban jött a PIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

CIGI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

Nok futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

nincs pia, nincs cigi, nincsenek nök ...én már csak a GÖRÖG SZERELEMBEN hiszek :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

Kakis <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 25 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Kakis <_<
> [post=230446]Quoted post[/post]​*


elötte egy BEÖNTÉS :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 25)

TISZTíTÓ KÚRA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 25)

Patyolat


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 25)

HATTYUk tava


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

SZARNYASbetet


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

TÖLTÖTT CSIRKE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

TERHES :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 26)

...KISTEHÉN... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Boci


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

Te meg PEDOFIL vagy :rohog a kistehén az kistehén ... a boci még csak gyerek :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 26)

...MICHAEL JACKSON... h34r:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 26)

Az meg egy IDIOTA.............pedig helyes kis kolok vol valamikor <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Elmebeteg


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 26)

Valoszinu a penz az AGYara ment


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

AgyerELMESZESEDES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

FESTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Mazolas


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 26)

MAZSOLÁS? :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 26)

FONOTT kalacs


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

HAJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

torekeny


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 26)

SZARAZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Porzik? :blink:


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 26)

SZMOG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Fuldoklas


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 26)

VÍZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

ÁSVÁNY..


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 26)

SÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

BÁNYA


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 26)

Uh... erről a rengeteg SZERENCSÉTLENSÉG jutott eszembe, ami itt Kínában történik... szinte minden héten van egy ilyen hír... legutóbb több mint 100 ember rekedt a föld alatt, beszakadt valahol a járat a nagy esőzések miatt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

(Az egyik National Geo.-ban volt Kínáról, és írtak a katasztrofális bányákról+a szénportól fekete városokról is!!)szerencsétlenség - BALESET


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

nem kívánt TERHESSÉG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

Jaj. RÉMÁLOM lenne.


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 26)

akarsz BESZELNI rola? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

Hát volt már ilyen az életemben nem titkolom, de nem volt jó érzés finoman szólva.
beszélni - ÉRTENI


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

akkor MUTOGASD el  (ez vicc volt és lehet, hogy rossz pironkodo )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

Ugyan!  
Mutogatós BÁCSI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 26)

En mar lattam mutogatos NENI-t is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

Nem hiszem! :lol:  mutogatós néni - SZTRIPTíZ????


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 26)

Ha sztriptiz, akkor DEMI MOORE. Bar azt mondjak a bennfentesek, van, aki jobban csinalja.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

KAPUZÁRÁS előtti pánik - ez jut mindig eszembe ha a látom hogy mit feszül ezzel a kiscsávóval.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

klimax


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

HŐHULLÁM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Szauna


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

ORGAZMUS :rohog :rohog ( de csak azeért, hogy ne tagadjam meg önmagam)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Agyverzes futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

:rohog boldog PILLANATOK az életben


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 26 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Agyverzes futyul
> [post=230729]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ez jó lett!!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 26 2005, 11:42 PM
> *:rohog boldog PILLANATOK az életben
> [post=230730]Quoted post[/post]​*


orgazmusos agvérzés valóban egy boldog pillanat, ha Te vagy az ÖRÖKÖS :lol: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

GYEREKTARTAS h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

TEHER


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

.... alatt tartózkodni TILOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 26)

Egyeseknek KOTELEZO futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 26)

BIZTOSíTÁS?


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 26 2005, 11:47 PM
> *Egyeseknek KOTELEZO futyul
> [post=230738]Quoted post[/post]​*


no és kik azok az egyesek... nem SZABADON VÁLASZTOTT ? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Nem hallottal olyat hogy rakenyszeritett IGA


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

hát akkor LÁZADJ mert jogod van nem szivni


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 27)

...hőmérő...BOROGATÁS...sok folyadék(nem bor)... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

PRIZNIC


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 27)

...GYEREKKOR...sokat voltam lázas, és emlékszem anyum gyakran használta...utáltam... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

artatlansag


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 27)

...erényöv...KÖZÉPKOR... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

inkvizicio


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 27)

..MÁGLYA... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

PER


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

... kettö, vagyis a FELE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 27)

Fele vagy fel.............NOTAS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Notas kedvu volt az APAM


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

igen,igen mert apa csak EGY van (amelyiket elöször bemutatják neked)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Mindegy ki csinalta, az en TYUKOM tojta futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

:iszunk ... és biztos, hogy nem KAKUKKtojás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Feszek


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

MELEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

homokos


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 27)

Homok ORA


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

melegszik az IDÖ is :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

ido


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 27)

VASfoga ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

A VASORRUNAK van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

BÁBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

szulesz


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

NÖGYÓGYÁSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

NEMI BETEGSÉG


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

PENICILIN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

GYULLADÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

majd a ROBBANÁS PONT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

KíSÉRLET


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

... melyik ? az ELSÖ ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

SZERELEM


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

az elsö szerelem, az valóban kisérlet .... aztán ha elmúlik akkor meg lesz belöle KISÉRTET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

Bizony! A MÚLT kísért.......


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

és a JELEN néha nyomaszt B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

Ráhibáztál. B) MEGOLDÁSt kell találni mindig...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

több ismeretlenes EGYENLETRE is van megoldás  
meg kell ismerni minden ismeretlent :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

Szorozni és OSZTANI tudni kell mindegyikhez!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

vagy inkább BEOSZTANI a találkozásokat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

Beosztani közös élettérben lehetetlen - csak a HÁZTARTÁSt lehet... :lol:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 27)

TARSAS HAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

közös KÖLTSÉG <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 27)

na abba nem szabad beleVERNI magad


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

Minden társasban lakónak van olyanja tudod!!! verni - VÉRESre :evil :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

HURKA


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 27)

Ki itt a KÖVÉR?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Diszno


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 27)

(Ecccere írtunk, de tök jó így is  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Aug 27 2005, 08:56 AM
> *(Ecccere írtunk, de tök jó így is  )
> [post=230975]Quoted post[/post]​*



Bocsi


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 27)

MEDVE? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

FEKETE?


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 27)

FEHÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

HOLLÓ


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 27)

SAJT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

HOLD


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

FARKAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

ordas


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

FEHÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

hatyu


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

PATYOLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

a LELKEM :wacko: h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

mert nem HASZNÁLOD :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Mar HASZNALT


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

CSERÉLD ki


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Nem cserelheto


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

ha hivö lennél akkor meg tudnád TISZTITANI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

MUNKA :blink: Fujjjjj


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

nem , csupán egy kis GYÓNÁS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 27)

VEZEKLES pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 27)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 27 2005, 08:29 PM
> *VEZEKLES pironkodo
> [post=231036]Quoted post[/post]​*


szerintem azt Csöcsi FÁRASZTÓNAK találná :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Ja , rosszabb mint egy SVEDTORNA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 27)

es a SVEDMASSZAZS???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 27)

SZAUNA


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

MEGFÁZÁSkor a szobám...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 28)

FANTAZIA pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

halucinacio


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 28)

A BOLONDOK hazaban :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

en SZEP vagyok futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

KIPREPARÁLVA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

Undok dog <_< FORMALDEHYD


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

ne irj ilyeneket mert a karjaidba ÁJULOK :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

akkor ez ESZMELETLEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

FEJ probléma futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

VERNYOMAS inkabb


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

vagyis nincs a fejben vérnyomás ... hm ... akkor uj NÖT kell keresni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

Ha egy ferfinak semmi baja , akkor MEGNOSUL futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

Én beteg lettem ... MIT CSINÁLJAK ? B)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

AKASZD fol futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

egy baráti tanácsot vártam  <_< akkor Te meg HUZD meg futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

Ez egy barati tanacs volt <_< Megthuztam a DEMIZSONT


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

basszus akkor mit ajánlanál az ellenségeidnek  demizsonbol iszod a WHYSKIT ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

Ja , a POHARAT mar nem latom.


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

én a LAPOSÜVEGRE esküszöm


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

ZUGIVÓ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

inkább IRIGY :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

MIRIGY?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 28)

Az amit az amerikaiak EDES KENYER-nek mondanak futyul futyul


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

Az a KALÁCS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

MAZSOLÁS


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

KONYAK


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

ALKOHOLISTÁK :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 28)

nem is  csak BUSLAKODOK


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 28)

JUHÁSZok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

BIRKA lelek futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 28)

...LEGELŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

RET


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 28)

...május...KAKUKKfű...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

Tea


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 28)

..KINA...


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 28)

FERDESZEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

SZEMORVOS


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 28)

KETTŐSLÁTÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

ALKOHOL futyul


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 28)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Aug 28 2005, 06:11 PM
> *ALKOHOL futyul
> [post=231268]Quoted post[/post]​*



prioritás <_< pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 28)

Mindenfajta ÉLVEZET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

MAGANY


----------



## Lets (2005 Augusztus 28)

élet


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 28)

ROVID


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 28)

...told meg egy LÉPÉSsel...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

JÁRDA


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

GYALOGLÁS


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

Jobb a BICAJozás


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

azt én is szeretem, mert lehet TEKERNI  :rohog :rohog


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

Mindig csak a hajtás, a STRESSZ :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

igazad van ... el kis kezdtem RELAXALNI futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ALFA állapot


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

És jöttek a GÖRÖGök...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

... majd szép sorban a TÖRÖKök :rohog


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

És csináltak MÉZet :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

de még nem láttam volna, hogy adtak volna hozzá LÉPET :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

egy kis LÉPÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ARMSTRONG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ŰRUTAZÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

REPÜLÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

SÁRKÁNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 29)

PAPIR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ÍRÁS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ÉKirás


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

székely ROVÁSírás


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 29)

Nincs a gepemen.............HIANYOS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

FOGhíjas


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

PROTÉZIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

CSÍPŐ???


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

NADRÁG


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

én inkább a SZOKNYÁRA szavazok


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

szűk vagy BŐ?


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 29)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Aug 29 2005, 05:37 AM
> *szűk vagy BŐ?
> [post=231486]Quoted post[/post]​*



bőg a TEHÉN... :wacko:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

LIBBENÖS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

mert fúj a SZÉL!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

csak az ESŐ ne essen...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

az se rossz ... VIZESPOLO :lol:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

biztosan nem MARCO POLO??


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

egész biztos, hogy nem  én már ugy vagyok, hogy a ST MARIA is csupán Maria lenne haén hajóznám :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

én nem vagyok járatos a SZENTek között


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

hát a GLORIÁMAT én is a születésem pillanatában elhagytam


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

azaz a DICSŐSÉGed????


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 29)

rég mult idök dicsösége ... még az EMLÉKÉRE sem emlékszem


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 29)

megsárgult FÉNYKÉPek...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

ÉLMÉNY


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

élményPARK... nemtom... szerintem túlzás mennyi és milyen van mostanság


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 29)

Kinek élmény az??!!!Én elsírnám magam egy olyanban <_< ....a park az nekem: szép KERTművészet


----------



## mioki (2005 Augusztus 29)

KONYHAkert meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 29)

CSIRKESULT futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 29)

...SZAKÁCSNŐ...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 29)

MOSONö


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Augusztus 29)

József Attila


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 29)

KOLTESZET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 29)

VASARLAS


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 29)

noi hobbi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 29)

ja...a többi még IZGALMASabb háztartási tevékenységgel... :wacko: szivar


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 30)

na igen... neha kesz KRIMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

AGATHA CHRISTIE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 30)

PONYVA regeny


----------



## cini (2005 Augusztus 30)

sátoros LAGZI :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

ÖKÖRSÜTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 30)

hizoKURA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

vagy FÜRDŐkúra????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 30)

GYOGYfurdo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Augusztus 30)

De csak azert mert TISZTA lett???? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 30)

Tiszta udvar , RENDES haz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

TISZTESSÉGES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 30)

NOK is vannak futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

Nők a PULT mögött  Emlékeztek a jó kis csehszlovák sorozatra?


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

PISZKOS KOPENY... <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

FELELÉS után a krétától


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

GYOMORGORCS (feleles elott)


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

és sürü IZZADSÁG cseppek az elsö "igaizi" randi után :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 30)

izzadsagszagu ha EROLKODIK <_<


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

EJACULATIO PREACOX :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

vagy nem volt rendben az OVSZER


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

a kettonek NINCS KOZE EGYMASHOZ  :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

már hogyne lenne ... ha mondjuk elöbb van az ejaculatio praecox, minthogy felvette az óvszert akkor izzadás van és ha mondjuk már az "öltözésnél" elveszti valaki a fejét akkor meg ez a NON PLUS ULTRA :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

BIOPON


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 30 2005, 06:04 PM
> *BIOPON
> [post=231942]Quoted post[/post]​*


... az ilyenkor SEGIT ?  ... ó, ha tudtam volna :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

a KALMOPYRIN is, igaz csak a lanyoknak.


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

a fiuknak meg DEMALGON, ha ilyen szoros a védekezés :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

FOGFÁJÁSra jó,nem? :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 30 2005, 06:26 PM
> *FOGFÁJÁSra jó,nem? :blink:
> [post=231953]Quoted post[/post]​*


hmm.. hogy is mondja ... igaz ... ha q..ra fáj a fogad :rohog de ezt máshogy is lehet ORVOSolni


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

PSZICHIÁTER???


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

én inkább a PSICHOLOGUS kanapéjára szavazok


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

VERES PALI bacsi (lehet-e a kecskevel? :blink: )


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

és ha sikerül neki akkor ö lesz a VÉRES Pali bácsi :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

:rohog :rohog a kecske meg a LUX Elvira :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

ez már kész PSYCHO ... van egy véres Pali bácsi meg egy lux és Elvira :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

A Pali bacsi rovatanak az volt a cime, hogy BESZELJUNK ROLA!


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 30 2005, 06:40 PM
> *A Pali bacsi rovatanak az volt a cime, hogy BESZELJUNK ROLA!
> [post=231967]Quoted post[/post]​*


KÖZÉPISKOLÁS koromban olvasgattuk az IM-t


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

Mi is olyantajt. Pali bacsi volt a kedvenc rovat, a Magyar Ifjusagban is irt ugy emlekszem.


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 30 2005, 06:46 PM
> *Mi is olyantajt. Pali bacsi volt a kedvenc rovat, a Magyar Ifjusagban is irt ugy emlekszem.
> [post=231973]Quoted post[/post]​*


én is a Magyar Ifjuságra gondoltam, csak összecseréltem a betüket :rohog elvette a KISZ az eszem :rohog :rohog


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Augusztus 30)

KB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

hozzáVETŐlegesen???


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 30)

MAGKERESKEDES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 30)

SPERMABANK :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 30)

KEZIMUNKA B)


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 30)

CSIPKEverés


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 30)

CSIPIKE az orias torpe


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

MESE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

piroska


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

KOSÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

pogacsa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

OTTHONérzés


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

honvagy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

BÁNAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

ÖRÖM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

urom


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

MÉREG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

ARZÉN


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

ARSEN LUPEN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

BŰNÖZŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

nem is igaz ... modern ROBIN HOOD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

sherwoodi ERDŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

AKIRO KURASAVA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

KÁOSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

káosz KAPITÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

Rang


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

... KÓRSÁG :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

jarvany


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 31)

VÉDŐOLTÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

ÁZSIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Augusztus 31)

KÍNA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 31)

...Nagyfal...MŰHOLD felvétel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

Satellite of Love...régi DAVID BOWIE cool szám


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 31)

...A GRAFFITI királya...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 31 2005, 10:23 AM
> *...A GRAFFITI királya...
> [post=232102]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :blink: Nem értem?!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

FIRKASZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

ÜGYVÉD


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 31)

FOGADATLAN PROKATOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

az olyan mint az önkéntes PAP ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 31)

KINEK a Pappne


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

...vagy MINEK ? ha magad is tudod :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 31)

Ezek minek, meg a BARANYFELHOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

én azért a KECSKÉRÖL is neveznék el felhöt :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

KÁPOSZTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 08:42 PM
> *KÁPOSZTA
> [post=232141]Quoted post[/post]​*


OFF SZIA !! OFF

kecske ... káposzta .. EGYEDÜL VAGY ?


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

LELKILEG igen


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 08:46 PM
> *LELKILEG igen
> [post=232145]Quoted post[/post]​*



... ez elég SZOMURUan hangzott


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Augusztus 31)

VIGASZTALO


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

BULI


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

CIMET kérek ahol vigasztaló buli van


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

HORVATH-KERT


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 09:01 PM
> *HORVATH-KERT
> [post=232157]Quoted post[/post]​*


ma nem adok ESTÉLYT


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

ez Mindszenten egy kedvelt kocsmanak a neve ott nincs estely csak nagy PIALAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 09:07 PM
> *ez Mindszenten egy kedvelt kocsmanak a neve ott nincs estely csak nagy PIALAS
> [post=232161]Quoted post[/post]​*


nekem meg a vezetéknevem Horváth és a saját kerti buliainkra gondoltam ahol van KAJÁLÁS is :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

az FELESLEGES


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

FELEBARÁT


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

BIZALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

HÜSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

VAKSAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

vak hüség már szinte VAKMERÖség


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

vagy BAROMSÁG


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 09:35 PM
> *vagy BAROMSÁG
> [post=232176]Quoted post[/post]​*



POLITIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

ne IDEGELJ!!!! :angry: :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

pedig ez még csupán az ELÖJÁTÉK volt


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

aztan mi KOVETKZIK????? szoke


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

hátha már a politika szótól beindultál, akkor következnek egyenként a PÁRTPROGRAMOK  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 31)

5 eves TERV futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

EPITESZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

BELSÖépítész


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

KULSO


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

belsö külsö .... tök egyforma, mivel kifordiitva minden ember RÓZSASZIN


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

PARDUC


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

erröl nem a szex jutott eszembe, hanem az ilyen mintáju TANGA :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

PÁNT


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

PONT erre gondoltam


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 31)

...fekete...ISKOLA...


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

méghogy a magyar oktatással gond lenne ?? a párducmintás tanga pántjátol, pont az iskoláig jutottunk ... mikor lesz a FELVÉTELI vizsga ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

most rogton ,Neked a felveteliTARGY:szextan


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 10:17 PM
> *most rogton ,Neked a felveteliTARGY:szextan
> [post=232213]Quoted post[/post]​*


ESZKÖZÖKET is lehet használni ?


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

csak a SZEMLELTETES miatt!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 10:25 PM
> *csak a SZEMLELTETES miatt!!
> [post=232219]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor az olyan mint a STRIPTIZ


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

inkabb HASTANC


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 10:28 PM
> *inkabb HASTANC
> [post=232222]Quoted post[/post]​*


RÁZOM, rázom, de nem csörög :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Augusztus 31)

nem RISZALOD???? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Aug 31 2005, 10:31 PM
> *nem RISZALOD???? :rohog
> [post=232225]Quoted post[/post]​*


riszáld inkább Te és én majd BÜVÖLÖM a kigyót :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

GYÓGYTEA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

hú, de nem szerettem gimnazista koromban a kötelező HECSERLI- vagy GALAGONYA-szedést


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

pedig a jó LEVEGŐn...!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

persze-persze, főként ha jó a TÁRSASÁG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

BESZÉLGETÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

jobb, mint a MONOLÓG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

az SZÍNPADon a "nyerő"


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

AMATŐR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

MŰkedvelő...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

műVIRÁG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

PIPACS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

a KEDVENCem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

enyém is  KIVÉTELEZETT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

jó ÉRTELEMben


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

HIÁNYCIKK <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

CEAUSESCU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

DIKTATÚRA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

URALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

ÖN?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

MAGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

TEGEZz!!! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 1)

NYILVESSZO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

NYÍLÁS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

LYUK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

EGÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

CSAPDA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

CSAP


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 1)

A boros HORDOn


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

a hideg PINCÉben...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

gyertya


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

VACSORA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 1)

Utolso? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

elso


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

KEZDET


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

kapcsolat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

TELEFON


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

mobil


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

MOZGÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

kép


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

FILM


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

fenykepezogep


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

TÉMA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

TÁRGY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

porfogo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

porTÖRLŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

rongy


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

BABA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

CSECSEMŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

PÓLYA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

BALKÁN ...ott még használják állítólag - és marha egészségtelen .....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

BAZÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

TÖMEG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

NYOMOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

SZEGÉNYSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 1)

LELKI? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

ÁLLAPOT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 1)

ÁLDOTTállapot


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

BALAZSALDAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

Ö az APA ?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

vagy epp a GYEREK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Sep 1 2005, 04:14 PM
> *vagy epp a GYEREK
> [post=232625]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :rohog 

majd FELNÖ és akkor ...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

FELNOTT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

... az ebihal és BÉKA lett belöle


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

a bekabol meg KIRALYFI (vagy lany). Ezt hivjak evolucionak.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

FEHÉR LÓ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

KOVACS ANDRAS (a taltos)


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

KOVÁCS KATI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

REGI mar a modi ...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

osdi


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Szeptember 1)

ECSERI piac


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 1)

ocskas


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

oszeres


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

MÜVÉSZET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 1)

RENESZÁNSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

nekem inkább a SURREALIZMUS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

korok


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

OROKIFJU


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

vidam


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

LÖKÖTT :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

vicces


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

1000 vicc a JAVABOL


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

LUDAS MÁTYÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

inkabb DOBROGI :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 1)

ELVERIK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 1)

kiporol


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

PRAKKER


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Sep 1 2005, 10:05 PM
> *PRAKKER
> [post=232814]Quoted post[/post]​*



nah ezt tegyük már 'tisztába', mert tényleg nem tudom mit jelent...  

...magát a szót nem ismerem, de megnéztem a jelentését...- poroló - tehát azzal, amivel porolják a SZŐNYEGet vagy amin porolják...? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 1 2005, 03:13 PM
> *..magát a szót nem ismerem, de megnéztem a jelentését...- poroló - tehát azzal, amivel porolják a SZŐNYEGet vagy amin porolják...? :blink:*


A porolo eszkozt jelenti. Amolyan TENISZUTO jellegu valami, rendszerint hajlitott-fonott vesszobol. A nemet (osztrak) Pracker szobol ered.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Sep 1 2005, 10:17 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Sep 1 2005, 10:17 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Sep 1 2005, 03:13 PM
> *..magát a szót nem ismerem, de megnéztem a jelentését...- poroló - tehát azzal, amivel porolják a SZŐNYEGet vagy amin porolják...? :blink:*


A porolo eszkozt jelenti. Amolyan TENISZUTO jellegu valami, rendszerint hajlitott-fonott vesszobol. A nemet (osztrak) Pracker szobol ered. 
[post=232821]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

cool :meghajolo Köszönöm...(komolyan mondom kedvelem ezt a topicot!)

...SPORT...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 2)

MATT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

...KIRÁLY...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

...FOG... :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 2)

de MEGE'RI


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

KIFIZETODO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 2)

Az elmaradt SZAMLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

FOLYÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

...KROKODIL... :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

BŐR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

...lehet, hogy lekéne szednem a KACSA bőrét és akkor kevesebb melóm lenne vele...? :blink: :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

LIBA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

....KUKORICA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

MEXIKÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

VAKÁCIÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

ELMARADT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

TELEFON


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

hivas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

MEGHÍVÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

VACSIRA???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

VENDÉGLŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

á, dehogy  jó lenne egy SZENDVICSre is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

TONHALas olyat ettem tegnap munkában....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

MAJONÉZes tonhal konzerv... nyami...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

haaaat talan inakabb paradicsomos HAL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

VÍZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

uszas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

MEDENCE


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

az nincs, TISZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

BOGRÁCSos ....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

PIKNIK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

KOSAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

TÜZELŐFA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

cserepkalyha


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

réglátott BARÁTNŐm juttattad eszembe pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

erdekes parhuzam   BARAT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

CSUHA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

MADZAG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 2)

KENDER


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

koc


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

a HAJam


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

hiany


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

GAZDASÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

gazdagsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

Hol????!!! Ide vele!!!!  KÉNYELEM


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

lustasag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 2)

HEVERÉSZÉS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

HANYATT a magas fuben, mikozben a vagtato felhok elszeditenek


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

homlok


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

HOMLOKUREGGYULLADAS - volt belole elegem


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

betegseg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

a GYOGYULAS a lenyeg


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

meg a POZITIV hozzaallas


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

az a konnektor razosabbik SARKA?? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 2)

sarkantyu


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

szegeny LO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

:wacko: ...négy lába van, mégis MEGBOTLIK...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

lehet, hogy megbotlik...de lattal mar lovat ORRA ESNI? futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

...neeem, de gondolom az X LÁBÚ lovakkal elég gyakran előfordulhat... :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 2)

KILOG az lo(X)lab!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 2)

:rohog 

....a nyelvem inkább...FUTÁS...(soha nem szerettem a bemelegítő köröket... :wacko: )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 3)

..ami SZÉGYEN de hasznos.....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 3)

veres


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

utes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

JOBBEGYENES :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

KOKO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

COLUMBIA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

MISS??


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Szeptember 4)

KAVE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

REGGEL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

este


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

ÁGY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

most mar VONZ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

Vonzások és VÁLASZTások...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

dont


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

FAVÁGÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 4)

kemence


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 4)

KORMOS Bence :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

régimódi TŰZHELY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 4)

PROMETEUS?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

szegénykém a MÁJát mennyire sokat rágta a keselyű vagy mi....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 4)

...MÉREG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

PATKÁNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 4)

...CSATORNA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

TÖLTELÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 4)

Agyu


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 4)

TRAFFALGARI CSATA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

FEL NELSON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

LADY HAMILTON


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

DIANA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

SOSBORSZESZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

HATFAJAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

MASSZÁZS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

THAI masszazs  :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

EROTIKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

ÉRINTÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

... vedelem ... SZIGETELES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

HŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

HULLAm


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

SZÖRF


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

szörp


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

MÁLNA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

maci


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

GYERMEKKOR


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

esti mese


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

FOGMOSÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

jo ejt puszi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

reggeli CSÓK


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 5)

simulás


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

ÖLELÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

szabadulas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

FELVONULÁS


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 5)

zászló


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

RÚD


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 5)

NORBI rúd


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

update


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

SZÁMÍTÓGÉP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

MONOTÓNIA


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 5)

a munkám


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

CSERE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

INFORMÁCIÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

HÍR


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

ujsag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

BULVÁR lap


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

PAPARAZZI


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 5)

Lady Di


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

BALESET


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

mento


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

HELIKOPTER


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

rotor


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

KOTOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 5)

Tur mind a VAKOND


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

KIS vakond


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

ICIRI-PICIRI mese


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

ökröcske


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

tököcske


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

rantott


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

CSIRKEMELL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

dieta


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

KÍNZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

szunyogcsipes


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

SZIVAS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

akad :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

SIKOSITANI kell


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

ÓVSZER


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

hasznos


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

ami hasznos az tobbnyire UNALMAS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

egyhangusag


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

SZOLO ENEK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

aria


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

TELEFON (ilyen telok vannak itt Aria plus)


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

sonny ericsson


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

nem jatszani kell ... telefonalni MOTOROLA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

Na ....ne pocskondiazd a telcsim :rohog :rohog AMERIKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

OLASZORSZAG :angry:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

jo van na!FAGYI


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

ok ... NYALAS :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

Nyálas


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

meg van VESZVE :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

Na ja;ETNA futyul :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

minnyá' KITÖR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

GIPSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

FASLI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

Mumia


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 5)

PIRAMIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

Ajandek futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 5)

MEGLEPETÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

ikrek :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

sziami


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

macska


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

NYÁVOGÁS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

mert huzzak a FARKAT! :rohog :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

tehat FARKAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

SAKK!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

tabla


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

KRÉTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

KAUKAZUS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

vagy SALAMON <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

BÖLCS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

AGY vagy A'GY?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

agy ágy...hmmmmmm.....KÓRHÁZ :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

HORROR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

BALTA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

KECSAP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

PÚZÓ PÁRNA :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

:rohog :rohog 
a hang az meg hagyan!.... de a SZAG! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

KÉNes és nem kéjes!!!!  :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

az a MENNYKö?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

...vagy a POKOL szaga!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

...TORONY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

Eifel


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

NYUGAT(i)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

palyaUDVAR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

fuggoKERT?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

kertVAROS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

forgalom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

DEPRESSZIÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

agyrem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

az OSTOBASÁG!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

butasag


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

SOTETSEG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

ÁRAMSZÜNET


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

villanyszamla


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

KESERVes dolog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

siram


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

killodas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

PÁRKAPCSOLAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

kotodes


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

van benne VALAMI :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

TÁRGY?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

annak is NEVEZhetjuk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

Névadó ÜNNEPSÉG - szocialista találmány volt.......


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

volt benne RESZem :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

reszecske


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 5)

valamicske


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

MEKK ELEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

teszta


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 5)

cvekedli?  .... imadom! PORCUKORral!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

Kaposztas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

káposztás TÁSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

KROKODILbor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

AUSZTRÁLIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

foldresz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

VILÁGTÁJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 5)

iranytu


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 5)

HAJÓ


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 6)

ha nem jo, akkor ROSSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

rosszCSONT???


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 7)

csontVELŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

velőRÓZSA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 7)

rózsaSZÍN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 7)

Sok szinu mint a SZIVARVANY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 7)

szivárvány HAVASán felnőtt rozmaringszál...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 7)

TEL de nagyon varom a hosszu forro nyar utan


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 7)

örülj egyelőre a színpompás ŐSZnek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

ELMÚLÁS ...én nem örülök, nyáron napozni nyaralni akartam elmaradt ...és most nem örülök sem az ősznek se semminek....hadd hisztizzek mán egy kicsit


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 7)

TEMETŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

végső NYUGHELY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

nyughely, nyugagy, NAPERNYO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

Peeersze!!!  és BRONZolaj


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

csak bronz? miert nincs ARANYolaj? B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

arany GALUSKA van!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

egyik KEDVENCem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

ÉTEL?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

etel s ITAL :iszunk


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 7)

VIZ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

KENYÉR


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

RABkoszt...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 7)

GÁLYA :mellow:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

malenkij ROBOTka


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

ASIMOV


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

ALAPitvany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

olyan, amire az ember nyugodtan BAZIROZhat


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

nekem a Redivivus TUZet ker.. volt ami megalapozta a sci-fi-szeretetem...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

HAZTUZNEZO  - bar ilyen sci-fit nem tudok


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

haat, abbol is elegge fantasztikus dolgok SULhetnek ki ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 7)

meg idonkent egy jo adag SULETLENSEG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 7)

egy sörhasu-borostas ferj, es egy KELTTESZTA-seggu, krumplifozelek-hasu feleseg...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

KALÁCS???


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

BRIOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

REGGELI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 8)

reggeli nem volt, ma már csak estEBÉDre futja


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

MUNKAebéd?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 8)

AKNAmunka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

TAPOSÓ


----------



## Ainariel (2005 Szeptember 8)

malom


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 8)

liszt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

FERENC


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

ASSISI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

TOSZKÁNA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 8 2005, 05:21 PM
> *TOSZKÁNA
> [post=234612]Quoted post[/post]​*


GARGANO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

Ilyet en is tudok :wacko: MAKARENKO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

POFON :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

Ne KEREGESS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

ADOK :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

VESZEK :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

pofont csak Csöcsi kaphat  Neked akkor adok VIRÁGOT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

pironkodo  FEHÉR RÓZSA a kedvencem!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

JÓ IZLÉSRE vall


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

ELEGÁNS?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

nem értek a virágok nyelvén, de szerintem visszafogottan KEDVES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

BÁJOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

olyan, mint ÉN :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

SKIZO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

HASADT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

FARÖNK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

moha


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

ÉSZAK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

hideg <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

SKANDINÁV


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

csak a FAhoz kanyarodok vissza!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

NYíRfa akkor....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

KInyir???? :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

kegyetlen fa??? :blink: sötét ERDŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

gyilkos BOGARAK :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

ORVOS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

NOGYOGYASZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

TÁGÍT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

ezt inkabb hagyjuk;FEJtagitas


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 8)

az meg DAGAD :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 8)

HIZIK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

SERTÉS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 8)

farka KUNKORI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

csavaros


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 8)

MENETes?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

Vigyazmenet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

MARS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

bolygo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 8)

HOLLANDi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

tulipan


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 8)

...TAVASZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 8)

14 pillanata


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 8)

...HÁBORÚ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

es BEKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...SZIGET...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

fesztival


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...TÁNCDAL... gitar


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Ropulj PUJKA futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

pulyka
(Meleagris gallopavo). A vad P.-nak némely buvárok három fajtáját különböztetik meg. Külsőre nézve azonban lényeges eltérés nem észlelhető köztük, a legnagyobb különbség a TESTNAGYSÁGban van ... :blink: :blink: 


http://www.mimi.hu/allat/pulyka.html


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Bohom MADAR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...SZABAD...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Szabad orszagban azt csinalsz amit szabad. SZEMFENYVESZTES


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...BŰVÉSZ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Rodolfo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...KÁRTYA...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 8 2005, 05:47 PM
> *...KÁRTYA...
> [post=234743]Quoted post[/post]​*



Pia es NOK


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 9)

P*NCIK pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

tampon futyul


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 9)

IDEGES no futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Minden no ideges. ALKATi kerdes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

..csak tudnám erről az 'alkat' szórol miért jut eszembe egyre többet a FOGYÓKÚRA... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

ehsegSZTRAJK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

47-es UT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

TAO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

BÖLCS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 9)

BOLCSO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

BOLCSODE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

BABA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

uvolto DERVIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

KERENGŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Strausz futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

LEVI'S


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Tehenesz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

TSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

kozosseg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ŐS??? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Neandervolgy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

HOMLOK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

ureg


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

NYÚL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

mezei


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

FUTÓVERSENY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Tajekozodasi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...TÉRKÉP...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

foldgomb


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

HAJÓZÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

barka


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...NOÉ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

bogaras


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

TUDÓS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

genius


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ALBERT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

kex


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

EGYÜTTES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

zene


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 9 2005, 09:32 AM
> *zene
> [post=235130]Quoted post[/post]​*



Bona


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Bonaparte


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

KONYAK :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

parlat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

PÁLINKA...csak azért is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Budos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

BKV <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

blicelo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

én?! dehogyis!!!!  csak ÜGYES...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

csintalan?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

PALACSINTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

turos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

a közös ló HÁTa!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

hat AZTAN futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

AFGANISZTÁN, pakisztán, no és aztán, hátaztán


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

opium


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

SZIVÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

szemkozt futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

Most aztán irgum burgum 2x töröltem: szemközt van az ORR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 9 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Most aztán irgum burgum 2x töröltem: szemközt van az ORR
> [post=235181]Quoted post[/post]​*


hogy ne kelljen törölni ORALIS szex szemközt is van meg orr is


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

Ma' MEGINT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

nyogve nyeles


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

UNALMAS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

OLVASS kozbe


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

aztan meg BETUZZEK???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

RACSOLJ inkabb


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 9 2005, 06:04 PM
> *RACSOLJ inkabb
> [post=235215]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: 
...BESZÉDhiba...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

szonok


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...HORDÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

etel?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ITAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

..AUTOMATA... :iszunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

vibrator futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

hazgyari


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...ÉPÍTKEZÉS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

KÖLCSÖN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

tragedia


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

de csak akkor amikor vissza kell FIZETNI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

Az mi az? HOBORT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ÚRI SZESZÉLY


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

NŐI SZESZÉLY (finom)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

harpia :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

SARKANY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

KíNAI???


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

HAZI :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

MACSKA!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

NYÁVOG h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

de kell barmit felvesz a FOLDrol :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

ANYA...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

SZOMORITO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

VASOTT kolok


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

LEVIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

TRAPPER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 9)

VOROS oktober ferfiruha gyar futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

BIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

BAK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 9 2005, 07:39 PM
> *BIKA
> [post=235325]Quoted post[/post]​*


TÖKE pörkölt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

Én a KAKAShere pörköltről hallottam!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

Na kellene a francnak TYUK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

TOJÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

ZÁP


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 9)

BÜDÖS h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 9)

szag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 9)

DÖG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 9)

...KÚT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 9)

:blink: KUTFO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 11)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Sep 9 2005, 11:25 PM
> *:blink: KUTFO
> [post=235354]Quoted post[/post]​*



Naneeee...csak nem nekem hagytátok itt...???  :wacko: 

utána néztem... h34r: FORRÁS...(a levéltári iratok összessége)


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 11)

VIZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

BÚVÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 11)

palack


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 11)

oxigen


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 11)

ZENE cim


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

CSINNADRATTA <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 11)

Cirkusz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

ELEFÁNTOK !


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 11)

AFRIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 11)

orvvadaszat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

ORRSZARVÚ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 11)

...BOGÁR...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

Cserebogár, SÁRGA cserebogár


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 11)

...VILLAMOS...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

CSILINGEL(t)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

BOHÓC sapka


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

KÓCHAJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

KUKORICA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

CÍMEREZÉS - micsoda emlék!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

a KISZ TÁBOR nekem szerencsére csak legenda...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

dúlt a SZERELEM B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

a NYÁRi estéken???


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

a nyár HEVES... B)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 11)

heves MEGYE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

GÖRÖG DINNYE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

Lomha földi BÉKÁK szanaszét görögnek...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

EPERFA.........


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

SELYEMHERNYÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 11)

GUBO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 11)

MÁK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 11)

mákos GUBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

suba


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 12)

ALATT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

felett


----------



## Boszi (2005 Szeptember 12)

kozott


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

szenyo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

SONKÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

gombas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

PIZZA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

PIAZZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

PIAC


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

KOFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

PLETYKA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 12)

Oreg ASSZONYOK futyul futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

KURAZSI mama


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

TÖRŐCSIK MARI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

Melrak


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

betegseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

futyul mutet


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

mutsunk??? :rohog ORVOSI TEAM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

ALKOHOL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

ÉTER


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

méter


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

mertek


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

vödör


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

TORTvodor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

LYUKAS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

aztan FOLTOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

MONICA LEWINSKI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

:blink: nem értem...mindegy akkor legyen FEHÉR HÁZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

Washington


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

Monica ruhaja volt foltos  es legyen CLINTON


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

AMERIKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

HATALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

penz


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

a sorbol ahogy nezem mar csupan a DICSOSEG hianyzik :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

irigyseg


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

gyarlosag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

esendőség


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

BUN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

bun MEGELOZES


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

IMA .... meg a bun bocsanat


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 12)

annyira azert nem ;GONDOLAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

ELSZALL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

SAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

AMERIKAI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

mogyoro


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

MAKK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

Karoly


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

FRAKK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

Eskuvo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

TEMETES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

HALOTTI TOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 12)

az nem jo BULI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

PIA van, miert nem jo?


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 12)

hat az UNNEPeltnek nem igazan <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

Ki tudja??!!! Neki már fenn MUZSIKÁLnak az angyalok....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 12)

FANFAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 12)

HADVEZÉR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 13)

HADÚR <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

Koppany


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 13)

Levente


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 13)

NÉMA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

SIKET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

JELBESZÉD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

TESTbeszéd


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

INDIREKT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

IDEGENszó


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

TÁVOL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

KÖZEL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

KERÜLET


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

MÉRTAN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

KÖRZŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

CERUZA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

VARÁZS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 13)

Elvarazsolt BEKA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

CSÖCSIKE :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

CICIK futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 13)

beDOBAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

CSABITAS


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 13)

my dream futyul ice cream!!! JEGKREEEM!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

EPER fagyi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

eperHAB


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 13)

Jaj, de jó... SÜTEMÉNY.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

hizlal


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 13 2005, 06:28 AM
> *hizlal
> [post=236092]Quoted post[/post]​*



Az igaz, de nem lehet folyton FOGYÓKÚRÁzni...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

CSINOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

RUHA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

ADAM kosztum


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

nekem ÉVA ruhája jobban tetszett


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

nekem volt egy Ádám Éva nevű ÉVFOLYAMtársnőm


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

ez még el is megy, de nekem meg van egy Ádám János nevü BARÁTOM :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

és van neki BARÁTNŐje??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

iyen névvel már nincs szüksége rá, mert megtalálta a tökéletes BOLDOGSÁGot :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

boldogság!!!! majd a TÚLVILÁGon..... <_< :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

A kukacok ETLAPjan


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

L' CARTE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

KISZOLGÁLÁS vagy kiszolgáltatottság??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

bármelyik jó, ha Te VÁLASZTHATOD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

SZABADSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

DELIBAB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

SZAHARA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

TOUAREG (de VW)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

A fene a beledet!!!!  De akkor is BEDUIN nekem!!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

TURBANNAL vagy anélkül ? :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

A nélkül sőt BAJUSZ se legyen asszem ezek kedvelik az ilyesmit...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

A Bajusz majd jol MEGSERTODIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

majd FELPOLIROZZUK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

mint a régi BÚTORdarabot???


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

ami igazi FÁBÓL van


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

pinokkio


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

Hazudos


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

tanga


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 13 2005, 03:04 PM
> *tanga
> [post=236281]Quoted post[/post]​*


kerek POPSI


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

pitsa


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

CSUPASZ ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

borotvalt


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

az szur :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

de nem FÁJ


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 13)

hormonok


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

TESTOSTERON


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Sep 13 2005, 08:14 AM
> *TESTOSTERON
> [post=236315]Quoted post[/post]​*



test


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 13)

TÚLTENGÉS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 13)

ha a testben tulteng a testosteron akkor már NDK-s ATLÉTANÖ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 13)

DRABALIS allat


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 13)

brun_hilda


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 13)

Matrioska


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 13)

Izom PACSIRTA futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 13)

DALos madár


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Indulo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...MARS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

isten


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...VILLÁM...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...Shakespeare... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

VENDETTA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...KERESZTAPA... h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

MARLON BRANDO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...SZIGET...(csak nem tudom melyiken élt...  )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

valami CSENDES ÓCEÁNin az tuti........


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

OPERENCIAS tenger


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 14)

ÜVEGHEGY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 14)

kurta FARKU kismalac


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

CITROMmal a szajaban


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

SAVANYÚ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

a SZolo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

CSENDÉLET


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 14)

OLASZ film


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

romantika


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

KASTÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Kisertet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

ANGLIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

BEGYEPESEDETT agyuak futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 14)

GOLF...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

SZNOBság...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

SZUK latokor <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

szűk SZOKNYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

SLICELVE? pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

Aha!! slicc slicc mi juthat róla vajon eszmbe  .....hm....PISILÉS :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 14)

ENGEDÉLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Pisilesi engedely, na jol kinezunk :wacko: TEROR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 14)

SÖTÉT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

elemlampa


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...CAMPING...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

szunyog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 14)

HÁLÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

halasz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...TENGER...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 14)

BÁLNA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

...SZIGONY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

VERNE GYUSZI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 14)

Nyolcvan nap alatt a FÖLD körül


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

már rövideb az UT :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

TAO


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

LAO CE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

WEÖRES SÁNDOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

SEHALL SELÁT DÖMÖTÖR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

buta volt mint hat ÖKÖR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

.... és Ö is ISZIK magában


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

és minimum annyira mint a KEFEKÖTŐ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

CIPÖPUCOLÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

RÉMUSZ BÁCSI


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

meg a KUNTA KINTE


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

kincsesSZIGET


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

LAKATLAN sziget


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

ROBINSON


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

TÁGAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

hát Robinzonnak, KÍVÜL valóban tágasabb volt


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

de az ajtón BELÜL biztonságosabb


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

kivül ...belül ... ez már olyan, mint HÁZASSÁG


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

ISMERETLEN számomra...


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

hát nálam kiderült párszor, hogy valóban több ismeretlenes EGYENLET .... még töröm a fejem a megoldásán


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

minden egyenletRENDSZERnek van megoldása


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

rendszerGAZDA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

...TRAKTOR...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

itt még mindig gyakoribb a SZEKÉR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

okros?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 15)

PETRENCE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

rud


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

SZALÁMI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 15)

PICK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

nemes PENESZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

GOMBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

Bolond pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

OKOSbolond


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

UGYES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

a legkisebb UGRIFÜLES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

hu de UTALtam!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

HARAGSZIK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

MEGBÉKÜL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

Lelki beke


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

... sok mindennél TÖBBet ér


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 15)

...sokszor a KEVESEBB a több...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

...mint SEMMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

NIHIL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

...Szó, amely semmit nem TAKAR...


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 15)

VAKAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

AKAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

IZOMból???


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

IN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

SZALAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

magno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KAZETTA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

kazettás MENNYEZET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

ami leszakad a HAZUGSÁGtól..........


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 15)

ROZETTA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

...FÉNY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

eszaki


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

ÉGtáj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

gyufa


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 15)

DOBOZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KALAP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KEMÉNYkalap


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

KRUMPLI ORR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 15)

ALFONSO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

ERŐMŰVÉSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

csikos ruci


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

hosszában?? mert akkor RAB!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 15)

SZOKIK !!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

aztan LOVIK!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

a LOVAKat ugye??


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

SZILAJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

VAD


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

HEVES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

UDVARLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

BANALIS


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 15)

TRIVIŔLIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KÖZHELY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

az IDO ........


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

az egyik DIMENZIÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

ezoteria


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KERESGÉLÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

talalgatas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

...CÉLTÁBLA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

NYíL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

NYAMNYILA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

:wacko: ..az olyan anyámasszony KATONÁJA...? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

baka


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

szivar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 15 2005, 08:56 PM
> *szivar
> [post=237608]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem béka... :rohog :rohog ..baka...

..SURRANÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

STOKI <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

szemle


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

DISZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

gömb


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

karacsony


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

varakozas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

terhesseg futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

Szent Lelek :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

Szent GYORGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

KIRÁLY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 15)

fi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

ÚRfi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

ficsur


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 15)

...Valahol EURÓPÁban...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

Akaszuk fol :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

HANYATLÓ kontinens...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

hasonlo <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

mint 2 TOJÁS?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

es egy PENIS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

HíMtag..........


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

KANCSAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

SZEMÜVEG!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

+2 Dioptrias :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 15)

OPTIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 15)

teleobjektiv


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 16)

fenykep


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

Szines


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 16)

szivarvany


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 16)

Ahoz kell hogy essen az ESO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

LOCS-POCS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 16)

Ja kulonossen ha LYUKAS a hazteto :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 16)

stoppol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

zoknit


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 16)

de nem BÜDÖSet.....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

Az nem budos <_< ILLATOS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 16)

...út...MENHELY...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

szegenyhaz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 16)

...ÉHSÉG...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

A SEX-re futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 16)

:wacko: 

...JÁTÉK a szavakkal... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

relytveny? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 16)

...talán soha meg nem fejthető...ÜRESSÉG... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

LUFI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 16)

...TŰ... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

SZÉNAKAZAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 17)

...Indul a BAKTERHÁZ... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

BANYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

kulszini?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

FEJTÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

rejtveny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

SKANDINÁV típusú???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

:blink: Az milyen?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

Amikor a rejtvénykockákban van a kérdés és nem a számok alapján kell a lap alján keresgélni...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

:meghajolo Koszonom



Inkabb SVED futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

CSAVAR?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

Anya


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

JÓZSEF ATTILA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

vonat futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

ELMENT  ...jutott eszembe stílszerűen :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

KESTEL futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

a MATEKÓRÁról maximum!!!!! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

SZORZOTABLA futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

1. OSZTÁLY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

osztalyon FOLULI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

a fölső SORban???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

LIBA sorban


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

BAROMFI udvar!!! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

GRILLcsirke


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

grillFŰSZER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

BORS?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

ŐRMESTER!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

FELESEG futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

ESKÜVŐ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 17)

Hozza tartozas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

Brühühűűűűű  :rohog .........ROKON???


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 17)

VERMERGEZES  :wacko: h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

PIROScsik


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

ALMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

vitamin


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

TABLETTA


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 17)

ANTIBE"BI.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 17)

ABORTUSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 17)

Felelotlenseg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 17)

NÉZŐPONT <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 18)

VILÁGNÉZET


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 18)

...ÁLLÁSfoglalás...


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 18)

MUNKAHELY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 18)

az EGYETEM... <_<


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 18)

OXFORD ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 18)

Bárcsak az lenne!!  ELTE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 18)

TTK


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 18)

Fagyis,

Erre marha egyszerü lesz valamit is irni.... :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Sep 18 2005, 10:27 AM
> *TTK
> [post=238273]Quoted post[/post]​*


Én tudom!! TERMÉSZETtudományi Kar....


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 18)

National Geographic


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 18)

HOVÁ a frászba tegyem azt a sok NG-t?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 18)

helyhatarozo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 18)

"Gyere ide, TAKARODJ!" - melyik filmben volt ez?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 18)

Nem vagyok en TUDOS :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 18)

Nem baj az, van a gépeden GOOGLE... :iszunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 18)

GLUGY, glugy?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Sep 18 2005, 09:10 PM
> *GLUGY, glugy?
> [post=238311]Quoted post[/post]​*



Jaj nekem... :wacko: megjött Fagyis... :rohog ...PERTU...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 18)

PEZSGŐ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 19)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 18 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Jaj nekem... :wacko: megjött Fagyis... :rohog ...PERTU...*


No szép kis fogadtatás...

Pezsgős ÁLLÓFOGADÁS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

Hívhatod úgy is... :rohog ...RANDEVÚ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 19)

UDVARLÁS


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 19)

CSAPJA a SZELET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

FICSÚR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

KISASSZONY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

HAJADON


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

PÁRTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

FALU


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

NYUGALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

ALVAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

HAJNALi felkelés


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

ZORA ( a kisebbik lanyom neve horvatul ...hajnal)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

:wacko: erre kíváncsi leszek hogy ki tud jól asszociálni erre a szóra


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

ADRIA (ha mar horvatul van akkor segitek kiugrani a csapdabol :rohog )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

VITORLÁZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

szél


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

homok


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

[email protected]


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

HÁNYÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

temaba vagyunk igy ebedido kornyeken futyul :rohog GESZTENYEPURE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

TEJSZINHAB


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

KV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

Dopping futyul futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

DÖMPING


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

domper


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

homokozo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

ovi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

KISCSOPORT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

keves


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

fizu


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

frizu


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

A tied? az GYONYORU futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

tudom :rohog ZOLD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

Es SAVANYU :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

ECET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

salata


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

KÁPOSZTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

leves


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 19)

KOLBASZ -szal meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

HÁZI???


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

FÜSTÖLT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

GYOMORrontas :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

FEKÉLY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

EPEkrízis


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 19)

FAJDALMAK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

KOBE zart fajdalom futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

SZOBOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

Park


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

Rózsák SÉTÁNYa, itt szoktam olvasni


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

KIKAPCSOLÓDÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

aramszunet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

GYERTYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

szulinap


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

TORTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

csokis meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

RUMos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

tengeresz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

POPEYE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

spenot


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

TOJÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

csirke


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 19)

TYÚK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

KAKAS


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 19)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Sep 19 2005, 11:44 AM
> *KAKAS
> [post=238672]Quoted post[/post]​*



WEBJUAN :blink:


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

DR AZSE :blink:


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 19)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Sep 19 2005, 12:23 PM
> *DR AZSE :blink:
> [post=238705]Quoted post[/post]​*



drabál


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 19)

:rohog ÁLLAT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

vereb


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

..VADÁSZAT...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

kopo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

..NYOMOZÓ...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

Derrick(nem tom hogy jol irtam-e) pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

asszem jól...  német krimi SOROZAT...(volt?)


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

Az volt;kedveltem..BARATOK KOZT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

Tudom rossz pont...  de soha vagy nagyon ritkán nézek TELEVIZIÓt...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

Nem egyaltalan  DVD


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

..Természetesen azt igen...KARÁCSONYra vettem egy jó kis lejátszót...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 19)

imadom a hangulatat!FENYO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

ERDŐ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 19)

...AVAR...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 19)

hehe, az egy KOCSMA...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

FÜST szivar


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

KÉMÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

GOLYA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

BÉBI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

CSALÁD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

DUMCSI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

VÉLEMÉNYEK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

info


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

SZÁMÍTÁSTECHNIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

Net


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

HASZNOS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

PRAKTIKUS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

ÖTLETES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

kreativitas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

MŰVÉSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

elet


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

NAGYBETŰS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

az APRObetuset ugy se latom!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

NAGYÍTÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

ujsag


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

Apro BETU


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...TÉSZTA...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

METÉLT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

nem tehetek rola errol a PASIK jutnak az eszembe!! pironkodo


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

egy FÉRFI is elég


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

feher lovon a HERCEG :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

már az is NŐS :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

NosTENY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

OBJEKTÍV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

velemeny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

az SZUBJEKTÍV


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

kotekedos :blink:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

VESZEKEDŐS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

Az art a SZEPsegnek :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

formas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

SEGG :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

Mint egy SZOBOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

HIDEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Venus


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

a HABokból


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

TEJSZINHAB gesztenypurevel meno meno


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

KÁVÉ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

zacc


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

SZUROT kell hasznalni :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

teszta


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

Sok benne a SZENHIDRAT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

KÉMIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

ÓRA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

MUTATÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

TÉRKÉPmutató


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Masnak terkep e tajek
Nekem SZULOHAZAM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

SZÉP vers


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

kullem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

csin


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

csen


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...AUTÓTOLVAJ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

PITIÁNER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

futyul kisstilu


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

erre olyan nehez.......legyen.....legyen....STILUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

maga az EMBER


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

BÁB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

SZÍNHÁZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

MOZI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

ZSÖLLYE


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

na most megfogtal;az micsodacso??


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 20)

zsöllye= SZÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

samli


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

TORPE szek


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...KUKA...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

KÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

VILAGOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

SÖR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

KOMLO


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

MECSEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

banya


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

fekete GYEMANTok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

DÉL AFRIKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Meleg :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

KITALALOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

barkhoba


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

LAZADO <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Koppany


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

REG nem olvastam tole ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

BUJKAL, mint alazadok futyul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 20)

Talan csak NYARAL valahol


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 20)

PIHEN


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

az ALKOTO - marmint pihen...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...művész...SZOBRÁSZ... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

VesoKEZELO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...személyzet...MUNKA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 20)

FOGORVOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

FÚRÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

tomes futyul pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

Khm  LYUKat...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

En is arra GONDOLTAM futyul pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

TÁRGY???


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...én már ismerem a gondolatait... futyul ez tuti valamilyen FOGALOM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Marka


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

..TERMÉK..


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

aru


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

lyuktól az áruig....az csakis egy LAKAT lehet!!!


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

erényöv


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

a lovag meg a KERESZTESHÁBORÚban őrjöng....


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

Alamut :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Sep 20 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Alamut :evil
> [post=239468]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az ki volt? - műveletlen vagyok!!! pironkodo


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

Egy vár, amit nagyon le akartak rombolni, mert a mindenkori "Hegy Öregje" ott képezte ki a "hassasin"-okból álló ön, és orvgyilkos csapatát, akik elől nem nagyon volt menekvés...(ha jól tudom pironkodo )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 20)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Sep 20 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Egy vár, amit nagyon le akartak rombolni, mert a mindenkori "Hegy Öregje" ott képezte ki a "hassasin"-okból álló ön, és orvgyilkos csapatát, akik elől nem nagyon volt menekvés...(ha jól tudom pironkodo )
> [post=239473]Quoted post[/post]​*


Áhhá!!! Köszi!! Ma is tanultam valamit legalább!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

kamikaze


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...JAPÁN...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Tokio


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

tradíciók


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

gesak


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

erotika...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

sex futyul


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 20)

megfeszülés... pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 20)

...KERESZT...


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 21)

POZICIO futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 21)

pironkodo KÁMA SZUTRA...


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 21)

AHHHHHH :lol:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 21)

ÁSÍTÁS :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

NYÚJTÓZKODÁS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 21)

TORNA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 21)

BORDÁSFAL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 21)

Hat en sokszor annelkuln is tudok a falra MASZNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 21)

KÚSZNI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 21)

KIGYO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 21)

GYÍK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 21)

FURGE mozgasu


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

ÜRGE


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 21)

PELIKÁN elvtárs


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

HALACSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

pikelyes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

BŐR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Szatyan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

CSIZMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

birgerli


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

Az mi?? Tudom valami csizmaféle talán???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 21 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Az mi?? Tudom valami csizmaféle talán???
> [post=239643]Quoted post[/post]​*




Az , nagyapam cipesz volt es o csinalt ilyeneket, olyasmi mint a nemet katonai csizma


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 21)

Ha katonai csizma, akkor legyen CALIGULA <_<


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

fertő


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

to


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 21)

brekkencs


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

"és TÜSKÉS sem tétovázik, ugrik utána szaporán"


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 21)

Ha tüskés akkor az SŰNDISZNO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

morog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

a NAGYANYÁM nagy volt ebben, isten nyugosztalja... :rohog :rohog (Szerettem nagyon..)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Rokon


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

csapás... <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

utes


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 21)

kutyálkodás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

parzas? :blink:


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 21)

2 many eggs 4 breakfast
:blink:


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 21)

Na,csöcsi ráharapott a témára....  

HŔLOSZOBA vagy konyhaasztal ? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

FRANCIAágy


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Mindegy hol, csak TORTENJEN valami futyul


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 21)

Hát ha francia akkor csak a PENČSZes sajtjukra tudok gondolni....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Marvany?


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

kripta pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 21)

MEDENCE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

pancsolas


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

gumikacsa? <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

convoj


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 21)

LIBASOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

ÖSVÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

soveny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

BUKSZUS


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

labirintus


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

agytekerveny


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

KÁOSZ


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

Ynew...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

jobban szeretni MAGYAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

nyelv


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

marha  :rohog(mert ugyse erre a valaszra vartal)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

szemelyeskedes :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

:angry: :angry: nem is;ÉN



TE? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

EGOISTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

izmusok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

EXPRESSZionizmus...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

Vonat;Csocsi Te bele piszkaltal a szovegembe????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

:meghajolo


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Vonat;[post=239863]Quoted post[/post]​*



HUZat


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 21 2005, 02:07 PM
> * :meghajolo
> [post=239865]Quoted post[/post]​*


szaladj tovabb;mert most nagyon eros vagyok.... futyul futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by Lets+Sep 21 2005, 02:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lets @ Sep 21 2005, 02:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Vonat;[post=239863]Quoted post[/post]​*



HUZat 
[post=239867]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
VON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by Lets+Sep 21 2005, 03:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lets @ Sep 21 2005, 03:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Vonat;[post=239863]Quoted post[/post]​*



HUZat 
[post=239867]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


FOGASZAT futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

Megint??? Ne má!!! GYÖKÉR kezelés legyen ma!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

PASZTERNAK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

HÚSLEVES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

DUDUSKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

Na mi van nincs valasz :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 21 2005, 09:12 PM
> *DUDUSKA
> [post=239877]Quoted post[/post]​*



az meg mija ROSSEB? <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by Lets+Sep 21 2005, 02:20 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lets @ Sep 21 2005, 02:20 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 21 2005, 09:12 PM
> *DUDUSKA
> [post=239877]Quoted post[/post]​*



az meg mija ROSSEB? <_<
[post=239879]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hat nem tudod???  CSIGATESZTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

levesBETÉT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

szarnyas futyul


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

wyvern


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

:wacko: futyul szorakozik


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 21)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 21 2005, 10:12 PM
> *:wacko: futyul szorakozik
> [post=239894]Quoted post[/post]​*



..nem baj... <_< KÍNA...


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

mioki 

Van egy könyv sorozat, az a címe, Chaos, egy fantasy, (naggggyon jó), és az játszódik Ynew-en...a wyverneket meg asszem Tolkien találta ki, olyanok, mint egy sárkány, csak kicsit kissebbek, és ha jól tudom, nem tudnak lángot köpni... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 21)

jó kis RECEPTek...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 21)

recept ... recipe ferrum ... GLADIATOR!!!


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 21)

gladiátor...Crow(e)...Holló... <_< 

Bosszú...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Ver


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 21)

VAMPIROK! h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 21)

Drakula h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 21)

...WHITBY... h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Az egy VAROS


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

van valami Múzeum is, ha emlékeim nem csalnak (de úgyis másra gondolt  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

antropologiai


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 21 2005, 10:44 PM
> *...WHITBY... h34r:
> [post=239911]Quoted post[/post]​*



 bocska...nehéz volt...
nah..csak azért, hogy okosodjunk...

Bram Stoker, az ír származású angol regényíró 1897-ben publikálta Drakula című regényét, amely azóta a vámpírtörténetek klasszikusává vált: ma is milliós példányszámú bestseller, többen kísérleteznek a folytatásával és számtalan film ihletője lett.
........

1890 nyarán Stoker megtalálta azt a helyszínt, amely ideális Drakula angliai partraszállására: az észak-keleti Whitby kikötővárosát választotta, ahol a szabadságát töltötte. A táj szépsége és a város történetéről olvasottak alapján úgy döntött, hogy Whitby lesz Drakula angliai partraszállásának helyszíne és pusztító hadjáratának kiindulópontja. 


:meghajolo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 22)

HÍDFŐÁLLÁS <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

híd a KWAI FOLYÓ fölött....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

futyul futyul futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

HACKI TAMÁS :rohog ....remélem így írja a nevét....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

Má' megint tudatlan vagyok de ki o??


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 22 2005, 02:29 AM
> *Má' megint tudatlan vagyok de ki o??
> [post=239980]Quoted post[/post]​*


A 70es években egy fütyülő művész volt, nagyon futott a tv-ben, rendszeres szereplője volt kívánságműsoroknak :rohog , aztán asszem disszidált Németországba és ott fogorvos ha minden igaz...


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 22 2005, 09:09 AM
> *híd a KWAI FOLYÓ fölött....
> [post=239972]Quoted post[/post]​*



Láger... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

PIONYÍR????


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

nyakkendő... :wacko:


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by Lets_@Sep 22 2005, 03:50 AM
> *nyakkendő... :wacko:
> [post=240021]Quoted post[/post]​*



...nyaktekerészeti mellfekvenc... :rohog 

CSOKOR


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

hervadás...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

ŐSZ


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

elmúlás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

SÍR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

SÍR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

kripta


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

lidércfény


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

fenyuzes


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

tűzoltó


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

HOS :wacko:


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 22 2005, 11:48 AM
> *HOS :wacko:
> [post=240060]Quoted post[/post]​*



"bang, bang, my baby shot me down" <_< 

Sinatra


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Enek az ESOBEN


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...GOMBA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

BOLOND gomba


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...ISMERek egyet... h34r: :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

FELULETESSEN futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

inkabb az APRO reszletekig!!!


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *inkabb az APRO reszletekig!!!
> [post=240079]Quoted post[/post]​*



nők :wacko: a méret a LÉNYEG... :wacko: h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

a PÉNZ :rohog :rohog


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

hatalom...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

OSSZEFUGGES


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

cseresznye


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

Na erre gombot varrok!!!! :blink: ELEFANT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

mogyoro


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

DIO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

likor


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

CSOKI


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 22)

SPORT-szelet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

BÁNAT ellen??


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

BU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

szomorusag


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

VIDAMSAG


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 22 2005, 12:58 PM
> *VIDAMSAG
> [post=240143]Quoted post[/post]​*



drog pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

PIA


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

hárPia


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

HAZI sarkany


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

aszony


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 22)

SODROFA !!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

utleg h34r:


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

ROZSA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 22)

igen is van rozsa TOVIS nelkul!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

tovisKOSZORU


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

olympus...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

fotos ceg


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 22)

PAPARAZZI :evil


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

KATEMOSS


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

> _Originally posted by Kero_@Sep 22 2005, 04:17 PM
> *KATEMOSS
> [post=240311]Quoted post[/post]​*



kokain


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

halucinacio


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

nyiszlett


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

sovany


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

gebe


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 22)

ANOREXIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

CSONT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

velo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

ÁTÜLTETÉS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Ultetesi REND


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

FEGYELEM


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

csécsei szalonna

:blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

errol mar hallottam, :rohog SARGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

nagyon tetszett a csécsei szalonna és a fegyelem közti összefüggés :rohog 
sárga IRIGYSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

UNDOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

Én???? :blink: undokDISZNÓ legyen inkább


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

Nem Te pironkodo Csak ugy ez jutott az eszembe!MALACKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

Tudom!!  TIGRIS...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

CSIKOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

ZEBRA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

LO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

poni


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

JATEK


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

élet


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

NAGYBETUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

unnep


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

PIHENES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

szanatorium


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

GUMISZOBA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

gumi DOMINO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

PÖTTY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

paca


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

PACÁK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

antipatikus


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

:angry: PATIKUS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

mergkevero


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 22)

[email protected]


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

gonosz


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

kifmalac


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

A kurta FARKU?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

farokTOLL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

tollasBAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...ÁLARC... h34r:


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Szeptember 22)

ZORRO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

BANDERAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Szinesz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...TAPS...


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Szeptember 22)

DELON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

<_< az szebb mint en. LEGIO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

az egy SZADISTA azt mondják, de el is hiszem - látszik a filmeken amikor nőt pofoz hogy élvezi/gyakorlata van benne...utálom delont...de csöcsikét nem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

:wub: Vadalat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

OROSZLÁN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

soreny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

HOSSZÚ HAJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

HIPPI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

TRAPÉZ gatya


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Magastalpu CIPOvel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

KORZÓ??? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Nem, DISCO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

GLORIA GAYNOR


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 22)

GAYLORD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

ROCK and ROLL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

ELVIS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

kiraly


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

IV. BÉLA????  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

:wacko: Aha. UDVARIbolond


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

nem tehetek róla az udvar az nekem mindig BAROMFI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

KISKAKAS futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

MICK JAGGER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

VEN bolond


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

mondhatni KECSKE B)


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...SÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Musor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

HISZTI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

NO h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

Peeeersze! PASIk jobban!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Az ASSZONYok miatt futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

INGATAG????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

HADILABON allo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

én a MOSOGATÁSsal....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

En azt nem banom, a PORSZIVOT utalom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

ELEFÁNT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

Nagy TAPPANCSOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 22)

YETI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

szoros


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 22)

shaved... pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

tar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 22)

...VÁGÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 22)

NULLASgep


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...TETŰ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

ERGO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...GYÓGYSZERTÁR...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

isiasz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...FÁJDALOM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Lidokain


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

..ÉRZÉS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Megerzes


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...GONDOLAT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Gondolat a tett HALALA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

mese


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

mostoha


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

valogatas


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

hasznalt RUHA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

MEZTELEN vagy? futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

gorbe?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

vidam PARK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

ANGOL park


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 23)

NEMET


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...FEKETE-erdő...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 23)

A Duna FORRASa


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

TEAvíz


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...AROMA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

TERÁPIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

kezeles


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...GYÓGYULj meg!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Parancs


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 23)

Katona


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 23)

EGYENRUHA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 23)

régi SULIs évek


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 23)

KOPENY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 23)

Az enyem KEK volt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

EGSZIN?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 23)

az enyem is ÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

OLTSD el


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

Ég a POKOL? Ahogy mondani szokták!!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

A pokol TORNACA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...GERENDA....


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

GERENDAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Peter


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

APOSTOL


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

MEL GIBSON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Nok BALVANYA


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

ego


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

TULZAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

ccccc...fáj az IGAZSÁG..?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

az igazsag csak nezopont KERDESe


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

SZEMUVEG :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

UVGSZEM futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

:wacko: 

...COLOMBO...(remélem jól irtam)


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

FALK MIKSA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

..Tisztára, mint Fagyis... :wacko:  

...SISSY...


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 23 2005, 07:10 AM
> *..Tisztára, mint Fagyis... :wacko:
> 
> ...SISSY...
> [post=241011]Quoted post[/post]​*



nem igazan mint fagyis..olvass kicsit : http://www.answers.com/topic/peter-falk


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

HISZTI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

..Egy pohár HIDEG víz...az segíteni szokott, lehetőleg jól 'megborítva'...  
(nem nekem... futyul )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

szomj


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 23)

áhitat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 23)

Tisztelet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 23)

TEKINTÉLY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 23)

ORRAESéS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 23)

BETONMERGEZES


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 23)

hat azt meg hogy lehet BESZEREZni?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 23)

...Úgy, hogy valaki NYAKONVÁG és orra esel...  :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

EROS Janos futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 24)

...PAPRIKA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

Lecso


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 24)

...NYÁR...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

SZerelem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

romantika


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

enekes


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

HangZAVAR


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

Ba'bel


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 24)

Hm...az mi...talán a TORONY ? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

VÁR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

turelmes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

JÁMBOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 24)

BARGYU :blink: :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

Balam SZAMARA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

GÖRÖGORSZÁG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 24)

Ott meg a LO is fabol van :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

ami közös, és ezért TÚRÓs a háta.... :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 24)

:rohog :rohog Hat ha turos akkor mar legyen PALACSINTA meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

nekem legyen HORTOBÁGYi húsos...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

csikos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

GULYÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

komeny


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

Mag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

HASADÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

HAJNAL hasad?


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 24)

HASAL


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 24)

az A'GYban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

csapagyban :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 24)

GOLYO


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

ELTUNT (missing )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

SZEMÉLY


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

SZEMELYI IGAZOLVANY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

RENDŐRSÉG


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 24)

bilincs


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

Rabszolga


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

ÜLTETVÉNY


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 24)

ISAURA 
Bocsi errol jutott eszembe votl nalunk egy Isaura nevu mint kiderult mexikoi beteg , es mar (Eva ) nevet hasznalja mert nem tudjak kimondani itt a rendes nevet. Meglepodott en honnan tudom , hogy kell kiejteni helyesen  
Mondtam votl egy filmsorozat mielott eljottem Magyarorszagrol . a rabszolgalanyrol .......aki szerelembe esett a foldbirokossal ..... es 12 ? reszen at szenvedtek ......


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

Hehe!  SZAPPANopera


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 24)

BABA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

Baba nevu LO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 24)

SZAMAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

CsacsiFUL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 24)

DUGÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 25)

PARAFA??????????


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 25)

BALCSI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

Pancsi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

...HABFÜRDŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

BORRAK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

:wacko: 

...NAP...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

napSZAK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

...VÁLASZTHATÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

part FUNKCIONARIUS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

Az nem tudom mi...  valami TISZTség...? :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

Ja, POZICIO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

aha...kösz... :wacko: nah most aztán OKOSabb lettem... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

okos TOJAS futyul


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 25)

TYUK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

...ÉSZ...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

MEGA"LL az esz !


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 25)

STOP tábla


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

KOTELEZO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

GYAKORLAT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

TORNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

INTIM???


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

haat  szex


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Fiatalsag


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

mé' csak akkor lehet CSINALNI????


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

csinalni es nem BESZELNI rola futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

DUMALJUK MEG!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

CITROMmal a fejeden? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

de bantja a szemeteket a citromom <_< ALMA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

Kompot futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

LÖTYE futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

egeszseges


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Mi az almakompot???  Na ne VADITS!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

VADMACSKA futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

DOROMBOLO CICA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

Aha, en meg DORMOGO Domotor :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

az mar lajart lemez  MACKO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

PANCELszekreny? :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

ADD ELO" !!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

MIT?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

MISSISIPI


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

MMM


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

a SZÁDBAN olvad és nem a kezedben


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

CSOKI


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

CHOKITO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Mojito vagy Mohito (nem tudom a helyes irasmodot)


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

mojito ... imádom CUBA meno


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

azt en is DIRTY DANCING 2


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:50 PM
> *azt en is DIRTY DANCING 2
> [post=241666]Quoted post[/post]​*


SALSA cool


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

az nem megy;SZOSZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

MILANOI (azt se szeretem  )


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

estleg BOLOGNAI??? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:56 PM
> *estleg BOLOGNAI??? :rohog
> [post=241674]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezt sem de a PARMAI sonkát igen  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

olyat se nem ettem  KOLOSTOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

FÉRFIELLENES intézmény


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

inkabb NOPARTI


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

én akkor sem SZAVAZOK rá


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

meg jo hogy nem is KELL :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

ha kell, akkor ADOK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

mit?POFONt??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:06 PM
> *mit?POFONt??
> [post=241693]Quoted post[/post]​*


ahová pacsi oda PUSZI ... hol üsselek ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

ha en azt elmondenam!!  CSOK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

:rohog csak mondjad és oda lesz a NYELVES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Jaj meg zavarba jovok!! pironkodo pironkodo NYALAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Jaj meg zavarba jovok!! pironkodo pironkodo NYALAS
> [post=241705]Quoted post[/post]​*


mondjad 'Á' , de melyik is :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

az ELSORE gondoltam :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

az EMELETRE?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

LIFT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

beleszoltal az irasomba!!BUZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:18 PM
> *beleszoltal az irasomba!!BUZ
> [post=241716]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem vagyok HOMOKOS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

tengerpart! :rohog de nem is azt irtam hogy buzi :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

:rohog


> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:20 PM
> *tengerpart! :rohog de nem is azt irtam hogy buzi :rohog :rohog
> [post=241721]Quoted post[/post]​*


hogy a homokos tengerparton maradjunk, ahhoz MELEG kell :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

decsak azert hogy ne legyel LIBABOROS!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:23 PM
> *decsak azert hogy ne legyel LIBABOROS!
> [post=241729]Quoted post[/post]​*


már tul vagyok a KOPASZTÁSON


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

miert TOLLas volt a hatad??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:26 PM
> *miert TOLLas volt a hatad??
> [post=241734]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem, hanem már CSUPASZ a büröm :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

akkor majd SZURNI fogsz!! <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:28 PM
> *akkor majd SZURNI fogsz!! <_<
> [post=241740]Quoted post[/post]​*


olyan lesz, mint az INJEKCIÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

az FAJ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

...de ELMULIK


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

a POPSIba bocsi rosszkor szalltam be


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

elmulik a popsim???  Na azert annyira nem FOGYOzok!! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

fogy o'', az enyem meg GOMBOLYODIK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

olyat a POCAk csinal!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

a SÖRTŐL ? :iszunk


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

max a TIED futyul :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

ami az o''ve' az a MIE"NK is


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

KOZOS lonak................. :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 10:41 PM
> *ami az o''ve' az a MIE"NK is
> [post=241769]Quoted post[/post]​*


és igy ami nektek van nem ér SOKAT :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

aki sokat MARKOL, keveset fog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

reggelente ÉRZEM  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Mit?a HIANYT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:47 PM
> *Mit?a HIANYT
> [post=241784]Quoted post[/post]​*


hiány az nincs , csak lógó ORR  :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hiány??? KÖZÉRT!!!!  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Ha mar logo orral allunk a kozertben akkor ATVERTEK bennunket!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

ROMLOTT áru


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

REGI


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 11:00 PM
> *REGI
> [post=241818]Quoted post[/post]​*


... de PATINAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

BRONZSZOBOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

nehez mint a DOG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

TETEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

...KÚT...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

MÉLYSÉGES...


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

TISZTELETEM


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

JAVIT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

javító INTÉZET <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

SZOCIÁLIS OTTHON


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

ELFEKVŐ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

...ÁGY...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

BALDACHINos futyul


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

ingó OSZLOPOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

KARIATIDÁK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 25)

Szerb Antal Kristóf: Kariatidák

...
Egymás mellett áll a sorsuk:
ó ha egyszer bármelyikük is összerokkanna
és álmos kívánsággal a lépcsőre vetné magát pihenni,
a roppant Tympanon fehér porrá zuzná
kariatidáit mind a kettőt
s a templom is ÖSSZEOMOLNA.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 26)

...keringés...SZÍV...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 26)

MÉZESKALÁCS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 26)

...KÖRHINTA...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 26)

SZÉDÜLÉS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 26)

...EGYENSÚLY...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 26)

SÚLYTALANSÁG...nagy buli lehet csak úgy lebegni anélkül, hogy vissza kellene fogni a levegőt...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 26)

...én kipróbálnám...  ŰRHAJÓ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 26)

PYRX KAPITÁNY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 26)

...Nem láttam sajna...  ...ROBOT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

HAZTARTASI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 26)

... ALKALMAZOTT <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

alkalmazott TECHNOLOGIA


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 26)

CSAVARHUZO


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

SPIRÁL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 26)

LOKNIzott haj


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

DAUER


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

BÜDÖS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

egett PATA szag


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

PATAKI Attila ... azt nemtom milyen szagu, de qrva jo a zene


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

a regi EDDA igen de az uj haaaat


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

nemISMERem az ujat  mióta uj, már nem a Pataki énekel ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

de a Pataki enekel csak olyan nem joA KOR az jo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 01:14 PM
> *de a Pataki enekel csak olyan nem joA KOR az jo
> [post=242030]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :wacko: *a kor *:wacko: 
lehet, hogy E KORról énekel :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

utalok EKEZETET hasznalni de meghteszem mert allandoan cikizel!! :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 01:20 PM
> *utalok EKEZETET hasznalni de meghteszem mert allandoan cikizel!! :angry:
> [post=242041]Quoted post[/post]​*


receptet akkor ne ÍRJÁL :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

:blink: mér??OLVAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

mert lehet, hogy TÖKfözelékbe tök helyett, tokot raknak :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

CUKKINI?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 01:35 PM
> * CUKKINI?
> [post=242065]Quoted post[/post]​*


TOLTVE vagy töltve ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

VETEMÉNYES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

KAPA <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

meleg FÖLD...(kertecskét akarok!!!!)


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

meg hozza RABSZOLGAT :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

én meg ÁGYAST (Rene és nem agyast :rohog ) :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

olyan CIMEM nincs


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

hat ezért meg is kell DOLGOZNI


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

cimert vagy az agyasert??VALASZTAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 02:06 PM
> *cimert vagy az agyasert??VALASZTAS
> [post=242110]Quoted post[/post]​*


hát a címért és ez nem választás, ez LEHETŐSÉG :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ha ADOTT akkor igen!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

adott, de KAPOTT e ?  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

NEM TUDHATOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

DÖNTENI kell :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

KEPTELEN


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

puding PRÓBÁJA az evés


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

vagy maga a PUDING :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

VANILIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

fagyi


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

TOLCSER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

ÖNT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

MELLÉ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

Ala?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

FOLE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

TEJföl...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

TEHEN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

kis tehen TANCzenekar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

tánc PARKETT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

parkett TANCOS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

LATIN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

Papa


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

TEMPLOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

oltar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

KATOLIKUS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

VALLASOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 26)

ateista


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

vannak NEHANYAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

KISEBBSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

TOBBSEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

DÖNT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ÖN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

iszik


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

vezet


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

TEHENET :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

akkor ő nem más mint egy GULYÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

BAB?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

SZEM


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

JANKO?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

JANKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

az egy szep KISlany nev


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

MIKRO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

SUTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

SÜTEMÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

de ennek most valamilyet :huh: vvali MALNAsat!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

PÉKsütemény


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

pékLAPÁTtal jobbról balról :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

HOMOKOZO


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

G DAY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

meg ha PONTot irnal! pironkodo :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

pont egy VESSZŐre gondoltam


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

HIM? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:13 PM
> *HIM? :rohog
> [post=242450]Quoted post[/post]​*


na tessék :evil már megint nem tudok menekülni a SEXUALITAS sikamlós mezejéről h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

legyen csak egyszeruen SZEX


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:20 PM
> *legyen csak egyszeruen SZEX
> [post=242458]Quoted post[/post]​*


de HOSSZAN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

hat NE CSAPD OSSZE! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:23 PM
> *hat NE CSAPD OSSZE! :rohog :rohog
> [post=242462]Quoted post[/post]​*


nem szoktam , HOSSZAN tart


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

az ok es a MINOSEG?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:26 PM
> *az ok es a MINOSEG?
> [post=242466]Quoted post[/post]​*


TANUSITVÁNYOM van több országból és kikötőből  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

akkor johetnek a CIMEK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:27 PM
> *akkor johetnek a CIMEK
> [post=242470]Quoted post[/post]​*


ez indiskretio lenne :evil ha nem hiszed járj utána


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

JO


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:32 PM
> *JO
> [post=242475]Quoted post[/post]​*


már utána JÁRTÁL ? :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

Uhum;  MEGERDEMELNED


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Uhum;  MEGERDEMELNED
> [post=242480]Quoted post[/post]​*


én a TAPASZTALATRA hagyatkoznék a helyedben


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

:meghajolo RAFINERIA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:40 PM
> *:meghajolo RAFINERIA
> [post=242483]Quoted post[/post]​*


vagy inkább MAGASLABDA  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

KAPD EL!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 09:54 PM
> *KAPD EL!
> [post=242486]Quoted post[/post]​*


KOSÁR ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

PALANK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:03 PM
> *PALANK
> [post=242490]Quoted post[/post]​*


na mi van, most meg STREET BALL-k :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

tolem lehet TOLLAS is


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:06 PM
> *tolem lehet TOLLAS is
> [post=242492]Quoted post[/post]​*


SzERVALSZ ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ha UTod.


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:17 PM
> *ha UTod.
> [post=242496]Quoted post[/post]​*


már LÓBÁLOM :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ne HADONASSZ :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:21 PM
> *ne HADONASSZ :rohog
> [post=242498]Quoted post[/post]​*


itt zümmög egy LÉGY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

legyIRTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

CSÓTÁNY


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

JÓIZŰ :rohog asszondják h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

Fújjjj, de akkor FOGYASZD egészséggel!!!! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

JO ETVAGYAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

ÉHES vagyok...de már nem lehet.....


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 26 2005, 10:33 PM
> *ÉHES vagyok...de már nem lehet.....
> [post=242513]Quoted post[/post]​*


én meg itt ESZEM közben (pizza d'mare ) kicsit hideg :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

a piszok es meg RESZLETEZI is!! <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:36 PM
> *a piszok es meg RESZLETEZI is!! <_<
> [post=242516]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor részleteztem volna, ha a sok SCAMPI-ról is írok ami rajta van :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 26 2005, 03:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 26 2005, 03:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:36 PM
> *a piszok es meg RESZLETEZI is!! <_<
> [post=242516]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor részleteztem volna, ha a sok SCAMPI-ról is írok ami rajta van :rohog
[post=242521]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
es mar megint HULYEnek erzem magam(vagy az is vagyok)hogy nem tudom mirol beszelsz!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

OFF ezek a pici rákocskák OFF


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Sep 26 2005, 03:44 PM
> *OFF ezek a pici rákocskák OFF
> [post=242525]Quoted post[/post]​*


Imádom rákocskákat!!! meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 26 2005, 10:42 PM
> *es mar megint HULYEnek erzem magam(vagy az is vagyok)hogy nem tudom mirol beszelsz!
> [post=242522]Quoted post[/post]​*


HELYES ÜGYES JÓLNEVELT EGYÉN :rohog

OFF megtalálzam a pizzeria honlapján amit eszek képben is , tényleg ilyen OFF


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ROVIDITES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 26)

Sokszor ERTELMETLEN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 26)

ZAGYVA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 26)

Az IDEGEN nyelv


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

ELLENSEG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 27)

FEGYVER-rel


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

nem csak DUMAVAL


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 27)

akkor DUMCSIval?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

ez egy nagyoooon KLASSZ hely!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 27)

osztaly


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

PAD


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 27)

PADODO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

TUTU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 27)

ilyen nevű SZÓRAKOZÓHELY volt pár éve...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

kocsma


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 27)

SÖR


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 27)

cerveza


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

FEKETE


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 27)

Peter


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

PÁL


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 27)

kapál


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

GAZOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 27)

GYOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 27 2005, 02:31 PM
> *GYOM
> [post=243013]Quoted post[/post]​*


INGYOM bingyom


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

TÁLIBER-TUTÁLIBER-MÁLIBER az erdőbe gitar


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 27 2005, 02:37 PM
> *TÁLIBER-TUTÁLIBER-MÁLIBER az erdőbe gitar
> [post=243021]Quoted post[/post]​*


becezett siita harcos ? :blink: olyan mint a DZSIHAD JOE :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

lehetne tőlem KORMOS BENCE vagy MEZEI VIRÁG is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 27)

kemence


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

BOSZORKA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

SEPRŰNYÉL


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

> _Originally posted by eb32_@Sep 27 2005, 02:50 PM
> *SEPRŰNYÉL
> [post=243038]Quoted post[/post]​*


kornyezetbarat CONCORDE :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

Repcsi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

repülő SZŐNYEG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

lampas


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

OLAJ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

Tuz


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

TÁBOR


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

mondjuk HEDONISTA tabor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 27)

Legyen a helyszíne a BRAZIL tengerpart valamelyik marhajó része.....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

szappanopera


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

olyan már ROMÁNul is van


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

ROMANIA


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 27)

...régi MÁNIÁM... futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

HOBBI


----------



## cini (2005 Szeptember 27)

GYŰJTÖGETÉS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

LOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

a kedves regi FENYKEPEI


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 27)

vagy az itt felejtett háziPAPUCSa


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

azok mindig a PASIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 27)

azert akad NOI fogkefe is <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 27)

:rohog FEHERNEMU


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

Haaat valaszolok magamnak!!VASARLAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 28)

fúúúúújjjj, de utálom... :wacko: pedig mindjárt mennem kell...METRO...


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

LONDON :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 28)

...TERROR... h34r:


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

kicsit vidamitsunk ... legyen -legyen ... HAZASSAG :rohog :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

ki vesz el FELESÉGül??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

hat az elso KERO


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 28)

vagy kéregető...  ...KOLDUS...


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

osz't csok utan meg KIRALYFI


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

vagy BEKA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

kiralyfibol beka egy smar utan ? :blink: ez melyik MESE ?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

30 fölött mese NINCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

akkor mar csak a teljesites VAN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

LÉTEZIK?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

mig elunk REMELUNK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

Az HAL meg utoljára


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

édesVÍZi hal??


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

PONTY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

KONTY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

...ALÁVALÓ...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

SEMMIREKELLŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

BŰNÖZŐ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 28)

börtönTÖLTELÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

FAHEJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

fahéjas CSIGA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

BIGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

BIGE


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

NOCI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

TYÚK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

KAKAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZEMÉTDOMB


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

KUPAC


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

KAKI....már bocsánat  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

KHAKI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

KATONAi szín....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

EJTOERNYO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

LEVEGŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

OXI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

oxident


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

'ammi??? :wacko: valami FOG-téma???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

aha  FOGANTYU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

VILLAMOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

szek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

KIFOLYÓ SZEM :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

Vakulj MAGYAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HUNOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

Magor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

magyar TERMÉKek...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

termekenyseg


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 28)

...SIKSÁG...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

RÓNA


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

MATRÓNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

RÓMAi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 28)

birodalom


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

VISSZAVÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZOFORDULAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

MEN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

NEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

melyik HIM?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

az EGYIK :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

akkor én egy MÁSIKat választok!!! futyul :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

egyik-másik, nem mindegy Nektek, hogy MELYIK :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

DE :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

jóvanna ... akkor LEGYEN <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

NINCS


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZERZÜNK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

KELLene


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

hangason kiabáld MÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉG  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

nem HALLja <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SÜKET ? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

HOL van az mar


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 28 2005, 05:45 PM
> *HOL van az mar
> [post=243968]Quoted post[/post]​*


rosszabb ? :wacko: MELYIK része rossz ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

MUKODIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

addig kell használni mig el nem ROMLIK :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 28)

MöRFI (Murphy) <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

meg a TÖRVÉNYEK h34r:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 28)

a pesszimizmus CSIMBORASSZOja szivar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

MOUNT EVEREST magasabb!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 28)

LEPIPAL <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

Biztos NAGYRAVÁGYÓ!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 28)

KICSIt fog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

a BORS....


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

EROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

POPEYE


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

SPENOT <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

FŰ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

NYIRAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

BIRKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

LEGELO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

IDILL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

GICCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

IZLÉSTELEN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

IZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

NYELV


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

NYAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

FAGYIt


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

HIDEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

hoEMBER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

ECCE HOMO


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HOL? :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

MIKOR?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

AZONNAL pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

na de ilyen GYORSAN ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

hat mire VARjak? futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HOMOK?? :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

azon látszanak a NYOMOK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

LAB


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

BŰNÜGY!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

KRIMI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

POIROT


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

nem CSIPem <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZÚNYOG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZUKU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

NYARALÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

SATOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HÁLÓZSÁK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

HUZOZAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

NADRÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

HALASZ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

VADÁSZ :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

MADARASZ


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

neki TOLLAS a háta ? :evil


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

csak a PARNAja


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 28)

Divány


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZEREPOSZTÁS


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 28)

Muveszno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

LEPEDŐ akrobata


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZERETO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

SZÍV


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

MUTET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

HEGESEDÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

CSIK


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 28 2005, 09:58 PM
> *CSIK
> [post=244187]Quoted post[/post]​*


FAZON ? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

DIVAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

...mondja meg hogy KI VAGY???


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

GENETIKAI HULLADEK :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

KLÓN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

DOLLY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

BÁRÁNY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

HUSVET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

TAVASZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

ZSONGAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

MÉHECSKE


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

FULLANK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 28)

STING


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 29)

DŰNE B)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

BALTI TENGER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

ÓCEÁN


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

CSENDES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

HALK


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

MORAJLAS a gyomrom felol;


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ÉHES?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

SZOMJAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

BOSSZÚszomjas????


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

HOSSZÚ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ÚT


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

KÚT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

KEREKES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

KARIKAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

SZEMek


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

GOLYO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

PUPILLA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

TÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

MAMOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ÁMOR???? :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

rank FERne


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

inkább egy új FARMERt, jó?!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

ok,de kell vmi FELSO is!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

Még szép!!!! Legyen BORDÓ színű!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 29)

Es valami MINTA benne


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

kolekcio


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

DIVAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

diktator


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

TORI <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ÓRA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

Szetfolyo IDO


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

KEVES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

EVÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

HIÁNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

erzet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

HOMÁLYOS dolog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

REBUSZokban beszelsz <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

REJTVÉNY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

kereszt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...ÚT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

gorongyos


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

SZEKER


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

okros


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

ICIRI-PICIRI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

BORSökröcske


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

BORSO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

fozelek


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...köményMAG..(fúújjj, de utálom... :wacko: )


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

VETO?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 29)

SZÁNTÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

FOLD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

VÍZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...ÉLET...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 29)

es IRODALOM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...KÖNYV...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

REGÉNY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 29)

VAD...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

HORROR??? :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...SZÖRNYETEG... :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

LAJOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

kiraly


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ELVIS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

az ORDOG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...POKOL...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

az ELET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

SZENVEDÉS  :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...fogadd el vagy VÁLTOZTASS...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

változtatok változtatok.....KÖRFORGÁS  :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...hát ez az...ilyen az ÉLET... futyul :rohog (mégeccer)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

szules


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

vajudas <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

ONKENT valalt <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

uhum; <_< MASTOL


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 29)

Lorince Lájos

:blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

nyelvesz


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 29)

NYELVEL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

PLETYKA


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 29)

TRICS-TRACS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

POLKA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

Tanc


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...LÉPÉS...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

egyet elore KETTOt hatra


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

..PÁR...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

KAPCSOLAT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...TELEFON...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 29)

T- MOBIL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

cool 

...ez itt a REKLÁM helye...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

MOSÓPOR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 29)

...ARIEL... cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

ANGYAL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

Ark


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

ÍJJ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...CÉL...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

KERESZT


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

HAMAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

TERRORISTA


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

CRUSADER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

TEMPLOMOSOK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

TORONY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

PROVANCE


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

balzsamos ecet


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

MASSZÁZS


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

lukács


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

Lukács, Lukács, 
Pap Lukács,
Ketten vettünk egy bikát.
Az enyém a BIKA,
A tied a ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

SPANYOL


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

VIASZ


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

tussaud


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

MÚZEUM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

VITRIN


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

CASTRO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

KUBA


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

Papa Hemingway


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

ÍRÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

- olvasó..TALÁLKOZÓ...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

DUMCSI tali-jo lenne mar!!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

Részemről semmi AKADÁLYa... cool (holnap is talira megyek... pironkodo )


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

VERSENY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

SZERVEZESEN all vagy bukik a dolog!!Milyen talira mesz?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

KÖSZÖNET, annak aki a suli befejezése óta rendszeresen szervezi az osztálytalálkozónkat...25 éve végeztem egy egészségügyi szakközépben... pironkodo (nagyon várom, mert eddig még egy talira sem mentem el... :wacko: )


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

ERDEM;hat en sem voltam csak alt iskolain a gimisre nem sikeredett elmenni!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

ÉREM


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

ARANY csak is


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...BÁNYA... :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

a FIUK a banyaban dolgoznak :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...csak a BAJ van velük... :wacko: :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

VÉSZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

..HARANG...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Szeptember 30)

Az REZ-bol van


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...tábla a KAPU alatt.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

egy REGÉNY...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

székelyKÁPOSZTA  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

SAVANYU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

BOROCSKA :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

POGÁCSA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...HAMU...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

KALYHA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...MELEG...


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

NYÁR


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

STRAND


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

pancsolás


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

BAMBI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

ŐZIKE


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...ÖREG néne...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

korosodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 30)

aggastya'n


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

BOT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

furulya


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

FÜL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

KAGYLÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

wc


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

PUCOLÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

kemeny?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

LÁGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

TOJÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

FESTÉK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

bolt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

BEVÁSÁRLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

hetvegi


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

HÁZ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

INGATLAN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

INGA


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

KINGA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

ILLYÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

ILLES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Szeptember 30)

KONCERT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

HANGVERSENY


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

HEGEDU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

SZÓLÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

KIHAGYOM <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

lemaradsz


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

UTOLSO leszek!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

szegyen


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

max SZEGYENKEZEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

te meg TUDsz? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

mar TILOS :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

behajtani


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

a NYAJAT :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

a RETROL


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

HAZA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

szabadsagharc


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

TORI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

tanar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...INTŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

igazgatoi


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

..azon gondolkozom kaptam e...? :wacko: elő kellene keresnem az ELLENÖRZŐmet...(hihetetlen, de megvan valahol... :rohog minden hülyeséget elteszek...)


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

a k*ott orosz TANARNO :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

hatalmi TEBOLY


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

POFON


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

Makarenko


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

> _Originally posted by Kero_@Sep 30 2005, 04:04 PM
> *a k*ott orosz TANARNO :angry:
> [post=245172]Quoted post[/post]​*



...csak nem igazgatóit kaptál miatta...? :rohog :rohog


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

jevtushenko


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...BŰVÖLŐ... pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

BÁJOS


----------



## Kero (2005 Szeptember 30)

katewinslet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

TITANIC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

barka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

NOÉ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

Turista futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

SZALÁMI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

teli


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

KABÁT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 30)

FA... <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

TÁNYÉRos...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 30)

PINCER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

FIZETEK!!!! :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 30)

aztan a BORCSI le ne maradjon! <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 30)

borcsi borcsa ....TEHÉN!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Szeptember 30)

FARKA - meg ne fogd!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 30)

ÖRDÖG :evil


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

ANGYAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...SZÁRNY...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

CSIRKE


----------



## jullan (2005 Szeptember 30)

RŔNTOTT meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 30)

CSONTKOVÁCS


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

hat a rantott csontkovacsbol nem tudom mi lesz :blink: 
CSONTTORES


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 30)

MEGRAGASZTJUK :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

PATTEX??


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...MÁRKA...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

MANIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

divat


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

BOLONDSAG


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...FIATALSÁG... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

IDEIGLENES


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

LAKCIM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...SZEMÉLYES ADAT...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

VEDELEM


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...GÁT...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

VAGAS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

...MŰTÉT...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 30)

SZIKE :evil


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 30)

fúúúújj....BONCOLÁS... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

ELVE


----------



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 30)

vagy HALVA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 30)

valtsagdij


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

PENZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 1)

VALUTA meno meno


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

KERET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 1)

KÉP


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

TÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 1)

TÖLTÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

PISZTOLY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 1)

LÖVÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

DÖRDÜL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

siketito


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

HANGOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

ricsaj


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

CSAJ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

futyul Ongyilkossag


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

<_< GYAVASAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Tapasztalat


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

KOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Biztos az is, de foleg a CSALODASOK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

ne legy SZOMORU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Nem vagyok , inkabb FASULT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

:rohog bocs;rossz poen jutott ESZembe pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Esz is SZUKSEGES


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

nem ART ha van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

a CIGI is art


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

most SZIVOM pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

En is  SZIVATYU


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

TELEP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

telepes


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

ZSEB?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Aha, ELEM


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

VELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Fujjj futyul Nem megyek HOMOKOZNI


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 1 2005, 09:44 PM
> *Fujjj futyul Nem megyek HOMOKOZNI
> [post=245606]Quoted post[/post]​*


OFF Ciao Csöcsi  OFF

akkor menjél VIZELNI :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

KACSA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

SULT


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

BÖRÖS malacsült :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

NYUZOTT <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

jobban LÁTSZIK mi van belül


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

a latszat CSAL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

felre LÉP


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

A MAJ mellet van


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

én meg csak NYALOM a lépesmézet és hízik a májam :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Nyalni GUSZTUSTALAN inkabb kanalazd futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

ha kanalazom akkor egyszerre BEKAPOM .... az jó ? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

aZ JO, KAPD BE :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

CSUNYSAG pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

ETNA futyul


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

hát Csöcsié biztos csunyaság, az enyém meg finom, tiszta CHOKITO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

:blink: Aha. ALMODOZOL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

majd beleer a BILIbe a keze!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

pancsol


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

nem pancsolok, ISZOK :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

bilibol? :blink: FANTASZTIKUS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

MISZTIKUS :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

és gusztustal, de REALISZTIKUS <_< szomjas voltam


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Az csak a LATSZAT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

KORVONAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

korzo


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

TORZO h34r:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

ez most nekem szolt?? :angry: VENUSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

AKT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

meztelen IGAZSAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

igazsag NINCS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

eben igazad VAN


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

EGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

matematikus :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

na azert ettol meg csak nem;BIOLOGUS


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 1 2005, 10:23 PM
> *matematikus :blink:
> [post=245675]Quoted post[/post]​*


(one) van ... matematikus aki nem FIZIKUS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

eleg az US-okbol!!!VALTAS


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

KORMÁNY ? :hivatalos


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

az olyan TEKERENTYU?


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 1 2005, 10:30 PM
> *az olyan TEKERENTYU?
> [post=245689]Quoted post[/post]​*


asszittem pénteken én is, de kiderült BUGOCSIGA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

jatek


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

az ELET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

ALLAPOT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

TERHESSEG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

pocak


----------



## rena (2005 Október 1)

SORHAS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

HABBAL


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 2)

DIETA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

koszt


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

KVARTELY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

alberlet


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

nem kell mas csak egy alberlet,
kis KUCKO ahol elferek... gitar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

KÁLYHA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

cserep


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

EDÉNY


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

KOCSOG :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

FÉRFI :rohog <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

potolhatatlan futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

de nem SZÜKSÉGszerű...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Szukseg nagy UR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

akinek SZÜLETNI kell <_<


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

BAKI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

sugo futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

SZíNHÁZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

az egesz VILAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

KÁOSZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Babilon


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

ZAVAR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Babeli?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

Aha...TORONY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

ORDOGi


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

HATSZAZ66


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

SZAMTAN futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

BIOLOGIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

SZEDERCSíRA ÁLLAPOT


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

moss akkor szeder? csira? vagy allapot?   
TERHES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

RUGDAL...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

az ANYJAT!  :lol:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

a MINDENit!!!! :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

vagy mindent, vagy SEMMIt ezt igy akarom... gitar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

én az utóbbira vágyom ...csodálatos NYUGALOM lenne B)


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Nyugalom az hosszu tavon UNALOM :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

unalom = TÉTLENSÉG


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

TOTOJAZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

BAMBA


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

SZAMBA?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

BRAZIL


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

TANGA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

KÉNYELMETLENSÉG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

tortura


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Mi a tortura ? Levenni a tanga BUGYIt ? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Hat , bizti nem KONNYU futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

el kell RAGNI, es kesz!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Ha van FOGAD, ugy konnyu futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

FOGAT .... fogert


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

SZEMET szemert futyul


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

BOSSZUUUU :evil meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Szicilia


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 2)

CITROM (tenyleg Citrom merre jarhat?  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

izu BANAN /nem tudom/


----------



## jullan (2005 Október 2)

MAJOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

:blink: En? ALLAT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

KIRÁLY ! :meghajolo


----------



## jullan (2005 Október 2)

Akinek nem inge ...

No,akkor vissza a Szoláncra...

ŔllatKERT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

kertVAROS


----------



## jullan (2005 Október 2)

FALU


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

KURTA kocsma


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

KABÁT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

Loden


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

RÉGI IDŐK <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

OSKOR


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

KŐBALTÁS EMBER <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

VADÁSZ


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

hosszú, néma LESben


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

HOSSZUPUSKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

felajzott


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Felcsiga'z


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

LEALDOZ


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

a nap SUGAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

FERTŐZÉS


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

BACILUS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

HAPCI


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

KUKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

NEMA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

LEVENTE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

levi's


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

FARMER


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

GATYO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

ALSÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

TOKalso :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

TÖKKELÜTÖTT <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

LOKOTT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

FELBORUL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

KIDOL :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

ROHOGEStol


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

NEVETŐGÁZ :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

FOGORVOS kellek volt


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

nevetogaz a BABLEVEStol.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

SZELLEMES :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

SZAGOS :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

ZOKNI


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

van ilyen MUSKÁTLI is ... hoppá ez lekésett a szagosról ... zoknis muskátlit nem ismerek


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

zokni STOPPOLAS (emlekeztek meg meg kellett tanulni a suliban gyakorlati oran ) nagy hasznat vesszuk most :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

<_< ezt a MUVELETet nem ismerem h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

Én csak AUTÓval emlékszem ilyesmire futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

azt meg nem MERTEM


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 2 2005, 01:16 PM
> *azt meg nem  MERTEM
> [post=246141]Quoted post[/post]​*


en mertem. 1 szer . Akkor tanultam meg Imadkozni ... es MEGUSZTAM


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

SZÉKELY ÉVA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

MELBOURNE...remélem jól emlékszem...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Kacsa csoru emlos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

ERSZÉNYes...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

erszenyes pasi jo lenne FERJnek :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

Jaj!! Ilyesmiről ne is halljak!! Én a VÉNLÁNYSÁGra szvazok.... <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

AGGLEGENY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

agglegény AGGTELEKKEL ifjú feleséget keres :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

AGGSZUZ mar nem leszel Dia


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Oct 2 2005, 01:37 PM
> *agglegény AGGTELEKKEL feleséget keres :rohog
> [post=246161]Quoted post[/post]​*


opppsz egyszerre irtuk 
agglegeny aggtelekkel AGGSZUZ feleseget keres :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

Az tuti. csak VÉNASSZONY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 2)

SZEPasszony


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

jo BELEVALO asszony


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

csak a szépre EMLÉKEZEM...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

NOSTALGY IN BLUE???


----------



## jullan (2005 Október 2)

Ha kékröl van szo akkor másra nem tudok gondolni mint.....

.... a görög TENGER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

HULLÁMOK


----------



## jullan (2005 Október 2)

KAGYLOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

GYÖNGY


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

EKSZER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 2)

földi HíVSÁG


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

TÁVOLSÁGI mármint hív(ás)ság


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Hivjuk a SZERETTEINKet .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 2)

egy VAGYONert


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

szeretteinkert MINDENT.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

mindent MEGGONDOLTAM, mindent megfontoltam h34r:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

akkor mar csak BATORSAG KELL hozza


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 2)

van, aki a VAKMERŐSÉGgel keveri


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 2)

Vakon SZERETNI nem igazan jo (mondja a ve'n bo''lcs )


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 3)

Miert nem az csak ol butit es NYOMORba dont :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 3)

inekcio


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

NŐVÉRKE


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 3)

feher SZOKNYA feher cipo ...csinos alak ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

MINI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

BOKAIG ero


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

FÜLed érjen...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

Ilyet KIVANi nekem????!!  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

Csak ha szülinapod lesz!  kíván = AKAR


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

inkabb SZERETnek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

ODAADÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

de lehet hogy csak SZINESZkedik futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

Gyakran megesik, HAZUGSÁGnak hívják esztet!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

kicsit finomabban FOGALMAZtam!! :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

én GYENGE voltam fogalmazásból  egyetlen csodálatos fogalmazást sikerült összehoznom románból az általános suliban, s akkor is megkérdezte a tanárnőm anyámat, ki segített megírni a házimat...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

EROS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

EROSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

VÁGY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

HONvágy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

honLEÁNY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

leányFONÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

BABRA melo!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

nem is igaz!  nagyon jól lehetett a fonóban szórakozni, JÁTSZANI


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...LABDA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

KOSÁR?


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

VESSZŐből?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

SZŐLŐ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 3)

BOR  :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

BERÚGÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

aztan KIFORDULAS onmagunkbol!! :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 3)

Es ilyenkor jon elo a VALODI termeszete amit a civilizacio palastol


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

IGAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

ŐSZINTE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

RITKASAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

UNICUM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

KESERU


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

VALÓSÁG


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 3)

kukkolo SHOW


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

KŐsó


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 3)

DRAGAko


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

MÉREGdrága


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

ARZÉN


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 3)

LUPEN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

ZSIL


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 3)

ZILINA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

CSEHSZLOVÁKIA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

TÖRTÉNELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

Szeretem..régen IRODALOM most már történelem lenne a kedvenc "tantárgyam" ha még kisleányka lennék


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 3)

Mindketto egyforma MESE   csak az eggyiknek van valami kis igazsaga.


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 3)

EMESE álma


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 3)

CSODASZARVAS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 3)

mende-MONDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 3)

mese


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 3)

ALOMVILAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 3)

Tunderek


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...SZELLEM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

...IDEZES h34r:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...BÍRÓSÁG... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

ITELET szivar


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...BÖRTÖN... :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

RICHARD


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

:wacko:  

... WAGNER...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

Wagner UR


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...SZOLGA... :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

URHATNAM <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

:wacko: 
...KÉTSZÍNŰ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

hat akkor inkabb SZIVARVANY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

..hártya...SZEM...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 3)

SZEMSZOG <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 3)

...KAMERA...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 4)

POEN


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 4)

HUMOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

STÍLUS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 4)

DIVAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 4)

diktator


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

NÉRÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 4)

tuzeskedik


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

és ARANYpalotát akar.... :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 4)

Nehez FEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

ÓLOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 4)

buvar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

SZIVATTYÚ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 4)

GYONGY halasz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

HÁZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 4)

FEHER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 4)

VITORLA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 4)

VÁSZON


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 4)

DEAKNE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

egy kis MAGYARAZATra szorulnek! pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 5)

KIFOGÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

lehet GYARTANI :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 5)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Oct 5 2005, 08:19 AM
> *lehet GYARTANI :rohog
> [post=247116]Quoted post[/post]​*


SOROZATBAN ?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

nem csak EGYEDI darabokat!


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 5)

látom csak a minőségi KÉZI MUNKÁT szereted  :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

aha KOTES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

PULCSI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

POLAR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

SARKVIDÉK


----------



## Boszi (2005 Október 5)

az meg MI?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

VALAMI!!!  (északi, déli ....)


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

KÜTYÜ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

BIZ-BASZ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 5)

Szo - JATEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

Jatek szer


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 5)

Toy-BOY :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

CHIPPENDALE FIÚ!!!! :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

azt CSIPNEM pironkodo :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

mint SZÚNYOG az embert???? :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

ne is mondd;itt annyi van beloluk GYULOLOM oket <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

a volt PASIm.... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

Szegeny


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

KŐLEVES (amúgy nem gyűlölöm csak haragszom...)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

izetlen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

SÓTLAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

utalom


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

REGGEL 6.20 :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

gyorsvonat futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

HAMARABB indul!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

valaszolok magamnak <_< Kesobb


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

jobb mint SOHA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

soha ne mondd hogy VEGE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

Miért??? :blink: Örök RABSÁG legyen osztályrészem??!!! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

ezt nem Hernadi enekelte??KALITKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

De akkor legyen ám ARANYból!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

SZARKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

FARKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

TARKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 5)

BOCI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 5)

CSOKI


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 5)

SUCHARD


----------



## Boszi (2005 Október 5)

izlesek es POFONOK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 6)

VITA :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

kerek ASZTAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

pasziansz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

casino


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

veszely


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

mutet


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

SEBES ész


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

sebes vonat


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

HELYJEGY


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

kalauz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

LYUK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

ozon


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

PAJZS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

MIRIGY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

IRIGY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

HONALJ :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

hónaljKUTYA :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

EB


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

32 :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

már 33 és fél


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

IDO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

HELY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

HEJ?! :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

HAJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

HOSSZÚ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

ROVID


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

ÉSZ h34r:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

MÉSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

KOMUVES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

HABARCS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

TALICSKA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

HOMOK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

VAR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

ROM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

RUM


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

TEA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 6)

ZOLD????


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

A;kek


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 6)

Piros mint a ROZSA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

VIRAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

MEZŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

ERDO


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

LIGET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

HÁRSFA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 6)

BÜKK


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 6)

BÁNKÚT


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 6)

BÁNK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

BAN <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 6)

BEN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

BACSI


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 6)

legyen inkab (olszul) BACI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

pedig ez egyszer mar volt!!  TUDATLANSAG


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 6)

csokolozni meg meglehet TANULNI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

ahhoz mar VEN vagyok!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

de nem KECSKE!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

citrom izu MACSKA :wacko:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

reméljük nem SÜLT :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 6)

PORKOLT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

malac


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

VICC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

nevetes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

BEPISILÉS :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

pelus <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

azaz GUMIbugyi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 6)

rago


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

FOGAZAT


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 6)

törvényszéki ORVOSSZAKÉRTŐ h34r:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

:wacko: :rohog IGAZSÁGÜGYi nem lesz elég???


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 6)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Oct 6 2005, 06:18 PM
> *:wacko: :rohog IGAZSÁGÜGYi nem lesz elég???
> [post=247757]Quoted post[/post]​*


jó van na pironkodo nem jutott eszembe az otthoni mert itt minden TÖRVÉNYSZÉKI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 6)

ÜLNÖK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 6)

ELNOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

MINISZTER


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 7)

ÁLLAMTITKÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

BÜROKRATA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 7)

TECHNOKRATA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

MÉRNÖK


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 7)

SZAKEMBER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 7)

A gyakorlat teszi MESTER-e


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 7)

INAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 7)

PIMASZ


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

Mint a kis MACSKA-m


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 7)

TEJFÖL


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

BAJUSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

HARCSA???


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

TÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 7)

FENEKETLEN???? futyul futyul


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

Hát, feladtad a leckét.... ÓCEÁN???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

SÓS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

help


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

I need SOMEBODY... :rohog


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

mondjuk egy igaz BARÁT-ra?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

ŐSZINTE...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

relativ futyul


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

ERÉNY


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

bocsánat, lemaradtam rólad csocsike:

ELMÉLET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by mary_@Oct 7 2005, 08:00 AM
> *bocsánat, lemaradtam rólad csocsike:
> 
> ELMÉLET
> [post=248106]Quoted post[/post]​*




Nem te vagy az egyetlen pironkodo 



Tetel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

HÚZÁS <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

fog


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

FÁJDALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

erzes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

VÁLTOZÉKONY dolog


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

IDŐJÁRÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

tragedia


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

ÖSSZEOMLÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

ideg


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

BAJ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

MEGOLDÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

ketismeretlenes egyenlet futyul


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 7)

deriválás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 7)

MAGYARÁZKODÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

> _Originally posted by mary_@Oct 7 2005, 08:48 AM
> *deriválás
> [post=248154]Quoted post[/post]​*




Szaz eve nem hallottam ezt a szot meno 

Bocsi offtopic


----------



## rena (2005 Október 7)

Hat ...ö.... IZÉ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

TOLTELEKszo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

DARÁLTHÚS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

TRANCSIR :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

KLOPFOLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

fozes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

VASÁRNAP


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

Hetfo <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

UNDOR


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

ROSSZ erzes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

FÁJ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

fajDALom


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

nota


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

FA :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

akaszto


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

ruhaTÁR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

HELY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

KÖZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

vagyon


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

PENZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

:blink: Mi az?



kellek


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

KACAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

FÉNYES?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

ezust


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

ÉTKÉSZLET


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

EBED


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 9)

HÚSLEVES (nagyon kajás irányba mentünk el...  )


----------



## rena (2005 Október 9)

TYUK


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...TOJÁS...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

rantotta


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

halat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

fogott


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...PECABOT... :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

kukac


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...LISZT...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

Ferenc


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

Jóska


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

merenylet


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...BOMBA...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

riadó


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

csata


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

Mohácsi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

vesz


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

törökök


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...MINARET...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

muezin


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

:wacko: ének...IMA...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

mise


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...OLTÁR...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

esküvő


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

tragedia


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

Rómeó


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

..ERKÉLY... pironkodo


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

jelenet


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

szerenad


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

..ÉJJEL...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

hold


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

apaly


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

dagály


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

strand


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 9)

labda


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

foci


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...BÜNTETŐ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

into


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...IGAZGATÓ...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...KÖNYV...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

jelzo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...LÁMPA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

petroleum


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...OMEGA... meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

ellenallas


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 9)

...SZABADSÁGHARC...


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 10)

A viragok HABORUja


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 10)

rózsák


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

VOROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

POSZTÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

ANYAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

MATERIÁLIS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

FOLD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

SZÁNTÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

TRAKTOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

rajta meg JULISKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

vagy JANCSI :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

MÉZESKALÁCS :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

HAZIKO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

KSKERT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

FŰ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

ANGOL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

NYELV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

MARHA :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

:rohog LOKOTT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

IDIÓTA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

mar a marhara is ez jutott eloszor eszembe :rohog KOCSOG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

DUDA  ...csak hogy legyen egy kis fordulat :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

SkOTszoknya


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

NÉPVISELET


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

HAGYOMANY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

pl. szülőfalumban a FARSANGTEMETÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

TAVASZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

GYÖNGYVIRÁG cool


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

ILLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

FÜSTÖLŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

FOJTogato


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

GYILKOS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

BUN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

VÉTEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

FELOLDOZÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

Templom <_<


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

LELKÉSZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

REFORMÁTUS


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...egyHÁZ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

KERTes legyen ám...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

KERITES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

LIBAFOS zöld :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

izlestelen


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

CUKORMÁZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

elet


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

ILLÚZIÓK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

ALMOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

HATÁRTALAN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

KORLATLAN


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

hulyeseg


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

BOHOCKODAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

JÁTÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

EPITOKOCKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

LEGO


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

tudtam hogy ezt irod!!! :rohog :rohog PIROS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

Naaa!  BIKAVIADAL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

VER :evil


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

BALTA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

legyen inkabb FEJsze


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

fej tor POTROH


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

Ne mar  tok jo kis veres buli aztan meg BIOLOGIA :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

KÉMIA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

VEGYi anyagok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

LABORATÓRIUM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

FUST :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

A ROBBANÁS után, ugye???!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

bomba


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

NŐ???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

nem ugy MARAD


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Október 10)

elMEGY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 10)

Hat ha meggy :rohog akkor legyen BEFOTT :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

NAGYANYÓ


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Október 10)

BÚBOSKEMENCE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

KENYÉR


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

KALÁCS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

VAJ hozzá


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

MÉZzel


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

MICIMACKÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 10)

GYERMEKDAL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...ÓVODA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

kis CSOPORT


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...egységben az ERŐ... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Kohezios?


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 10 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Kohezios?
> [post=248904]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: ezt most tényleg nem tudom mit jelent..  ...S.O.S.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Osszetarto eroi, a centrifugalis ero ellentete


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 10 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Osszetarto eroi, a centrifugalis ero ellentete
> [post=248906]Quoted post[/post]​*



:wacko: :wacko: aha...az csak jó lehet, ha ÖSSZETARTÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Beszelhetunk a centripetalis erorol is de ezt te fejtsd meg. / gimnazium 2 osztaly/Fizika ora futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

:wacko: ...Velünk nem tanítottak ilyet... futyul  vagy HIÁNYoztam, vagy lógtam... :rohog :rohog (jó rendi mingyá utána nézek mi is az... <_< )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Csak hasznodra vallik futyul


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

Tisztára, mint az APÁM olyan vagy... :angry: (kösz...én is téged... :evil )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

CSALADfo


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...SZERETET...  (amint a nagykönyvben meg van irva... <_< :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

FELTETELnelkuli


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

HA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

HA-ha-ha


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

HAHOTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

bohoc


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

KRUMPLIorr


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

SULT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

HIZLAL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

HULLAHOP


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

HASTÁNC


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

POCI


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

BELES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

HURKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

majas


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

VERES :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

tampon futyul


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

<_< 5


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

Akkor az MŰTÉT lesz ha annyi tampon kell!!! :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

profeszor


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

AGYKURKASZ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

ocsem


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

Nekem HÚGom van...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Nekem OCSEM aki agy kutato orvos


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

Nekem csak FELEK vannak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Jo az enyim is FEL mert megutom


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 10)

Hu a FELELMETES beka :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

inkabb KEDVES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

CUKORfalat


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

inkabb CSOKI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

NÉGER fiú???


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 10)

SZERECSENY gyerek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

szerecsenDIÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 10)

MOGYORO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 10)

Jaj de jo SUTIKE :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 10)

akkor legyen RÉTES...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 10)

KAPOSZTAS a kedvencem meno meno


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...KOCKA... :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

fej


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...GOLYÓ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

biliard


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

....még soha nem JÁTSZOTTAM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Minden hetfon jark VERSENYre.


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...akkor Te már biztosan BAJNOK vagy...  futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Meg nem a verseny TAVASZig tart, minden hetfon


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 10)

...szeretem a tavaszi virágok ILLATát...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

Ingyen PARFUM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

alergia


----------



## cini (2005 Október 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 10 2005, 08:24 PM
> *alergia
> [post=249192]Quoted post[/post]​*



tüsszögés


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

NÁTHA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

MADÁRinfluenza


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

szivar ELEMI CSAPÁS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

FÖLDRENGÉS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

PAKISZTÁN


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

INDIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

VÁGYam egy hosszantartó indiai út....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

TITOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

jobb ha rejtve marad - egy kis REMÉNY legalább :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

egy kis FÉNYSUGÁR...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

a FELHŐk mögül


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

ránk MOSOLYog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

KEDÉLY


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

KEVÉLY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

PÁVA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

madar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

VONULÁS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

majus1


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

ZASZLOk lobognak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

uttoroVASUT


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

KIRANDULAS budan.....szep emlekek meno meno


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

JÁNOSHEGYi kilátó  futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

SZABADSAGhegy


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

DISZNOFO meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

csarda


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

Jokedveben teremtette Isten a ZUGLIGETtet meno meno


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

HUVOSVOLGY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

ROMANTIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 11)

SZERELEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

kelepce


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

A szerelem sotet VEREM <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Október 11)

MONDAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

NÉPI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 11)

NEPES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

CIGÁNY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 11)

BARO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

NEMES


----------



## cini (2005 Október 11)

... lélek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

vandorlas


----------



## cini (2005 Október 11)

hamubansült POGÁCSA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

toportyus


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

SZALONNA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

HÚSOS


----------



## cini (2005 Október 11)

túlsúlyos


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 11)

mérleg


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

VÍZÖNTŐ


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 11)

kanna


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

BÖGRE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

PÖTTYÖS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

CSÍKOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

ZEBRA


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

GYALOGOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

SZÁZAD


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

ez már a XXI.


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 11)

jövő


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 11)

IDŐ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

ELMÚLÁS


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 11)

NEZOPONT kerdese. Talan.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 11)

Arra befolyással van a HANGULAT, ha nem gondolkodik az ember....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

hullamzo


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 11)

Balaton


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

nyár


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

FORRÓSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

fozocske


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

BOGRÁCSOS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

gulas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

PUSZTA <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

MERGES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

gomba


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

GYILKOSgaloca


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

KEKFENY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

MUSOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

MOZI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

FILM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

TEKERCS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

PISKOTA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

Malna LEKVARos meno


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

BARACK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

ŐSZi


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

SARGA???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

ZOLD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Oct 12 2005, 05:39 AM
> *SARGA???
> [post=249674]Quoted post[/post]​*


Mondom hogy őszi!!!! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

Na jól van akkor!!! Legye csak simán GYÜMÖLCS!!!! :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

ZOLD?????? :rohog


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 12)

PIROS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

TILOS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

SZIGORÚan????


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

Á;csak SZABALYok szerint!!! :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

Át kell HÁGNI!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 12)

HÁGÓ


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

Csak nem szabad MEBOTLANI :wacko:


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 12)

elESNI meg egyáltalán!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

Szerintem is inkabb csak az ESO essen futyul


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 12)

nálunk már is elborult az ÉG


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 12)

Itt is mar napok ota JOSOLJAK az esot de meg mindeg semi


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

JOSNO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 12)

DELPHOI


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

gond


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 12)

GONDNOK


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

házmester


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 12)

KEGLIDAL


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

házibuli


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 12)

ZSUR - mar tan nem is hasznaljak ezt a szot


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

baba


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 12)

BOBE(baba)


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 12)

pamela


----------



## rena (2005 Október 12)

SZILIKON


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 12)

VOLGY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 12)

...SZALAJKA...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

geografia


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

térkép


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 12)

...TÚRA... meno


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 12)

bakkancs


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

hegy


----------



## rena (2005 Október 13)

MASZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

RANGLÉTRA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 13)

ALSO fok <_<


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

TÖKalsó???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

kartya


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

TELEFON???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

piros


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

SEX


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

Fujjj. VESZELYES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

ÉLETveszélyes????


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

hágó


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

karthago


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

város


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

tomeg


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 13)

PANIK :blink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

Kapuzaras futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

ÉJFÉL


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

Kasper


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 13)

Szellem jaras LEPEDOben :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

vizes?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

ESŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

erdo


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

FENYŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

Miklos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

TÉLAPÓ


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 13)

lipotvarosi mikulas


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

virgács


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 13)

LÁBSZÁR


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

csont


----------



## rena (2005 Október 13)

KUTYI


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 13)

cicus


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

EGER


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Oct 13 2005, 10:38 PM
> *EGER
> [post=250085]Quoted post[/post]​*



:blink: :wacko: 

...TEMPLOM...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 14)

TORONY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 14)

ÓRA lánccal....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Nagypapa


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 14)

PROTÉZIS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

also


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 14)

felső


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 14)

EMELET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Elso?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 14)

FOLDszint


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

golyo futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 14)

ÜVEG?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

szem


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 14)

kontaklencse


----------



## rena (2005 Október 14)

SZINES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 14)

FESTÉK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 14)

BOLT


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 15)

ZÁRÓRA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

takarodo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Október 15)

hát jó...akkor MEGYEK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

Este va n ESTE van ki ki nyugalomban


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

MEGHITT hangulat


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

megtert


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 15)

VISSZA jon ( persze akkor jo ha el se megy  )


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

vissza-fordithatatlan


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

Van egy ilyen című marha jó FILM (Monica Belucci játszik benne többek között)!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

C film?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

Az mi valami SEX film kategória???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

PORNO


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 15)

cuppogasok


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

SÁRban??? :blink: :rohog


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 15)

DISZNOOL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

POCSOLYABAleptem saros lett az uj cipom..... :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

DAGONYA :lol:


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

ISZAP birkozas


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 15)

kunkori


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

FAROK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

FUL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

ELEFÁNT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

EGÉR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

MONITOR


----------



## rena (2005 Október 15)

SZEMguvadas :rohog


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 15)

izzadas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

TENYÉR??? :rohog


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 15)

$


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

$es ZSÁK!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

zsak a FOLTjat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

TINTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

hal


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

FOLYAMi???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

EVFOLYAMi


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 15)

tablókép


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 15)

gimi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 15)

SZENVEDÉS


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

kereszt


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 15)

...NYAKLÁNC...


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

Lanchid


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 15)

...DUNA...


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

kavics


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 15)

...BÁNYA...


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

Torpe


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 15)

...KERT...


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

Virag


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 15)

...PILLANGÓ...


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 15)

Konyv


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 16)

OLVASÓLÁMPA


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 16)

félhomály


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 16)

REGÉNYES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 16)

REMENYES?


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 16)

folenyes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 16)

HIÚ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

TUKOR


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 16)

Az legtobszor HAZUDIK :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

:rohog az IGAZsagot neha fajdalmasan megmutataj!!! :rohog


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 16)

Nekem inkabb HAZUDJON meno meno


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

egy kis KEGYES hazugsag jol johet mindenkinek  :rohog


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 16)

kegyetlen


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

halal


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 16)

lélek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Fogalom


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 16)

szabolcsi koser szilva

)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Az is fogalom pironkodo Zamat


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 16)

láda bár


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

KOKTEL


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 16)

gyomorkorgás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Figyelmeztetes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 16)

ZAVARBAHOZAS <_<


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

PIRULAS pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

szemerem


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

volt VALAMIKOR


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Szep IDOk


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

RANCOK <_<


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Vasallo


----------



## rena (2005 Október 16)

HAZIMUNKA; <_<


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 16)

porszívó


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 16)

Valamikor azt mondtak hogy a TISZTASAG fel egeszseg futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Tiszta udvar rendes HAZ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

PALOTA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

pincsi


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

VAKARCS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

topszli


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

DUGO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Tampon


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

fogorvos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 17)

FÚRÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

faragas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 17)

FA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

SZU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 17)

PERCEGÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 17)

HANGOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 17)

Hallod őket??? Akkor SKIZOFRÉNIA!!!!


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 17)

cédrus


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 17)

CSONTVÁRY


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 17)

...MAGÁNY...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

KESERŰSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

depresszio


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

PENGE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

VER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

ÉR


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

HAJSZAL????


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Azzal nincs baj csak ne legyen a LEVES-be


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

HÚSlevesben???


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Igen ami GRIZgaluskaval van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

TEJbe...


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

MADAR tejbe


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

imdom



TOLLAS


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Tollas BAL


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

BULI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

SULI????


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

inkabb OSKOLA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Vagy talan OSTOBA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

MOSTOHA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

gonosz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

ÉNmagam!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 18 2005, 06:30 AM) [post=251174]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> ÉNmagam!!!






[/b][/quote] 





Laccik



EGOISTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

Pedig aszittem nem!!! FREUD....


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

ELMELET


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

Faji


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

APARTHEID


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

rezsim


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 18)

fizetésem


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

EHBER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

Az az én fizetésem!!!! VEGETÁCIÓ!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

SZIKES talaj


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

MESZES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

Meszegeto


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

KÖZÉPKORi szakma


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

lovag


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

FEHÉR LÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

Hothy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

KORMÁNYZÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

HOS, vagy hazaarulo?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

SZOVJET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Feloszlasa a nagy BIRODALOMnak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 18)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ditta @ Oct 18 2005, 08:00 AM) [post=251226]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> Feloszlasa a nagy BIRODALOMnak



[/b][/quote] 





ROMAI?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 18)

Az is meg az ANGOL is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

TEA


----------



## mioki (2005 Október 18)

KÖRTE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

VILLANY


----------



## mioki (2005 Október 18)

Most cseréltem



VILÁGOSSÁG van


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

GOETHE is azt kért az uccsó pillanatokban!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 18)

IRODALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

OROSZ


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 18)

oroszlán


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 18)

KENYA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

az UVEGhegyen tul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

BORos??


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

PALINKAs


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

jó REGGELt!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

CSIPA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

ÁSÍTÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

FOGMOSAS!!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

ÖBLÍTÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

QUANTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

TAVASZI SZELLŐ vagy mi....


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

REKLAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

BUTÍTÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

HULYITES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

KAPCSOLAT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

HAZASSAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

örök BÉKLYÓ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

nem ...;BONTHATO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

AJÁNDÉK


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 19)

karácsony


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

JÉZUSKA


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 19)

angyalka


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

,GONDOR FURTOK!!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

DAUER


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

GYULOLET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

a SZERETET tesója állítólag


----------



## cini (2005 Október 19)

a LÉLEK ajándéka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

SZENT???


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 19)

...MÁGLYA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

BENÁRESZ


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 19)

....kész vagyok...ezt én nem tudom hogy jön 'egybe'...





....INDIA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Oct 19 2005, 09:12 AM) [post=251756]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>






....kész vagyok...ezt én nem tudom hogy jön 'egybe'...





....INDIA...
[/b][/quote]
Hát hogy ott a GANGESZ partján szent hely van ahol a halottakat égetik nagyüzemben!!!


----------



## cebus (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 04:51 PM) [post=251783]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> <div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Oct 19 2005, 09:12 AM) [post=251756]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>






....kész vagyok...ezt én nem tudom hogy jön 'egybe'...





....INDIA...
[/b][/quote]
Hát hogy ott a GANGESZ partján szent hely van ahol a halottakat égetik nagyüzemben!!!



[/b][/quote] 

gangeszi GAVIÁL [attachmentid=22542]


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

RÁGCSA


----------



## cebus (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 04:55 PM) [post=251787]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> RÁGCSA



[/b][/quote] 

ROPI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

SÓ!!!!


----------



## cebus (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 05:24 PM) [post=251827]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> SÓ!!!!
 


[/b][/quote] 

BORS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

ÖKÖR


----------



## cebus (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 05:34 PM) [post=251843]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> ÖKÖR [/b][/quote] 

NYÁRS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

szalonna


----------



## noni (2005 Október 19)

hagyma


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 19)

ZOLD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

TERMÉSZET


----------



## noni (2005 Október 19)

varazslatos


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

annak aki ESZREVESZi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

...mert FELTÜNŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

HIVALKODO


----------



## platon (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 19 2005, 01:13 PM) [post=251897]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
HIVALKODO




[/b][/quote]

bajuszkötő



>


----------



## rena (2005 Október 19)

halo SIPKA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 19)

Csorgovel


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 19)

bohóc


----------



## noni (2005 Október 19)

piros orr


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 19)

...TÉL...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

LOVAS SZÁN ... de jó lenne egyszer!!!


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 19)

CSOCSOSZÁN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

Imádom a SíFUTÁST .... annyira békebeli, megnyugtató nézni ....


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM) [post=251927]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Imádom a SíFUTÁST .... annyira békebeli, megnyugtató nézni ....




[/b][/quote]

(lehet a cigitol kopokodni kozben)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 19)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kero @ Oct 19 2005, 04:12 PM) [post=251929]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM) [post=251927]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Imádom a SíFUTÁST .... annyira békebeli, megnyugtató nézni ....




[/b][/quote]

(lehet a cigitol kopokodni kozben)




[/b][/quote]



Telente náthásan a párnák között szeretem a legjobban közben nagyokat szunyókálok és amikor felébredek még mindig ugyanaz van!!!!


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 19)

...LAVINA...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

ALPOK


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 20)

havas HEGYCSÚCSok....hmmm... de szép is lenne...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

MONT BLANC


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 20)

Volt egy ilyen markaju tolto -TOLL-am iskolas koromba


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

PIHE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 20)

Pihe vagy pehely PAPLAN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

PARNA


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 20)

Amin jókat lehet ALUDNI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

HORKOLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

IDEGESITO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

Nekem mondod 2,5 évig orrsövényferdüléses pasim volt!!! Idegesítő és KIBÍRHATATLAN!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

nalunk nincs orrsoveny ferdules de attolfuggetlenul birja........idonkent jol oldalbalokom;de ez se segit mindig;NYUGTATO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

MÉREG!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

VESZELYES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

ÉLET?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

vagy HALAL???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

KASZÁS???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

melyik a GEZA???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

a FEJEDELEM?????


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

toribe nem menjunk bele mert megBUKOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

Tessék a LÁBad elé nézni!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

nem szoktam;HASraeses


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

hasPÓK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

pokEMBER


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

szabású MAJOM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

ALLATkert


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

PEREC


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

KEREK??????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

az a CIPÓ!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

nem a CIPŐ??????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

a cipő az legyen HEGYES orrú mondjuk (de ne teljesen azért....



)


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

inkabb KOCKA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

FEJ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

inkabb has



de legyen talan..........TOR


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

DISZNÓÖLÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

utalom......



PORZSOLES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

Sose voltam - de sajnálom szegény disznót...biztos sír 1000el... pörzsölés=BÜDÖS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

elegge;



egett szor SZAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

SZELLŐZTETÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

az UDVARON????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

KERTECSKE


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 20)

virág


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

GYÖNGYvirág


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 20)

ibolya


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

TAVASZ


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 20)

napsütés


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 20)

TENGERPART


----------



## rena (2005 Október 20)

imadom



NAPERNYO


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

egy kis SZEL


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

....CSENGŐ...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

AJTÓnyitás


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 21)

vendég


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

VACSORA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

....VÁRAKOZÁS...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 21)

türelem


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

..RÓZSA..


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 21)

illat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

VANÍLIA az egyik kedvenc illatom....


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

...TEJberizs...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

BOCIKA


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

Ajjajj...szegénykék most kint áznak a LEGELŐn...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

RET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

LUCERNA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

szena


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

takarmany


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

CIPEKEDES


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 21)

Ugye az nem ugyanaz mint a CSIPKE terito


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

nem igazán!!!




Ha csipke akkor BRÜSSZELi!!!


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 21)

SZÚRÓS


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

kaktusz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

ARIZONA


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 21)

Igen de van ALBERTAban is


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

es a KERTemben is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

KAPU


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 21)

KERITES is kell hozza


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

VAS?


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 21)

Fa azt nem kell FESTENI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

CSENDÉLET


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 21)

VIRAG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

PIPACS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 21)

MÁJUS


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Október 21)

SZERELEM...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

HOROSZKOP


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Október 21)

BIKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 21)

BAK


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 21)

kecske


----------



## lyvian (2005 Október 21)

...KÁPOSZTA...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 22)

rakott


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 22)

NADRÁG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 22)

trapez


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 22)

CIRKUSZi???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

dobogo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 22)

Azon mindeg egy TANITO neni van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

nevelo


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 22)

Van hogy jo de amkor rossz akkor MOSTOHA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 22)

MESE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 22)

Nem mindeg van amikor VALOSAG


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

ebredes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 22)

A MADAR csicsrgesre


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

KESELYU nem csicsereg


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 22)

DOG keselyu???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

Prometeusz


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

gorog


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

dinnye


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 23)

PIROS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

pipacs


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 23)

Es kek BUZAvirag


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

nyár


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

napsutes


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

szerelem


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

kellemes


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 23)

Es neha HASZNOS is


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

inkabb maradjunk a kellemes reszenel!!!!



JO PARTI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 23)

Anyam mondta: Kislanyom a GAZDAG embert eppen olyan konnyu megszeretni mint a szegenyt


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

azt hiszem nem ez a LENYEG!!!!


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 23)

De segit a HOSSZU tavon


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

valoszinu



MAGAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 23)

FELHŐKARCOLÓ???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

nem



megfelel ALACSONYABBAN is


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 23)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 23 2005, 12:55 PM) [post=252643]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> nem



megfelel ALACSONYABBAN is















[/b][/quote] 



ELETSZINVONAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 23)

ismeretlen FOGALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 23)

Marka


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

MANIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 23)

uldozesi?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

nem ,




AUTO


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 23)

Automata?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

LEHET


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

tilos


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 23)

Piros


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

fekete


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

éjszaka


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

alvas


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

ágy


----------



## rena (2005 Október 23)

takaro


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 23)

párna


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

szivecskes


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

boxer alsó


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

tanga


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

jó párosítás boxeralsó ..tanga



de legyen BRASILIA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

foci


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

GÖMBÖLYÜ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

labda


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

PÖTTYÖS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

CSIKOS


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

CSIKÓS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

TOKANY???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

az a BORSos nálam!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

es EHETETLENul vagy cak kicsit???


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

rágós


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

ORBIT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

FOGMOSAS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

Amodent


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

SIGNAL


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

aláír


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

KEZjegy


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

LAPÁT szerű???


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

..kirúg ..



lapátra tesz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

a HÁMból??!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

LO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

VERSENY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

futas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

GÁT (régen atletizáltam és a gátfutás volt a kedvencem...a 161 centis magasságommal



)


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

VAGAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

SZIKE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MUTET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

CSÖCSIKE


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

FONYEREMENY!!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

jobb mint a LOTTÓ!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

igy van!!!



5


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

MILLIÓ ??? Az még kevés!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

perpillanat KIHUZna a szarbol!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

Ja engem is!



kihúz - FOG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

INLAY


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

SZAKKIFEJEZÉS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

na ja!!!!a fogak aranybol (altalaban)epitett ragofeluletet nevezzuk igy!!!



SZAKMA


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

Hivatás


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

SZENVEDÉLYes munka...


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

Hát az ritka. Hacsak nem a legősibb hivatásról van szó. bár abban a szenvedély a legkevesebb azt hiszem.
TÚLÓRA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

INYEN melo


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

kOMUNISTA SZOMBAT.


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

igaz ez mar nincs de igy is DOLGZUNK szombaton is es vasarnap is!!!!


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

robotolás


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

Hat ez a MASZEK sorsa


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

kellett nekem ezt VALASZTani


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

A POLITIKAI vezetokre is eszt mondjuk


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

GYULOLom


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

szeretni


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

szerelem


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

A szerelem sotet VEREM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

bizti?????



PINCE


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

BORos


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

VODKA


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

mámor


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MASNAPOSsag


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

holnap


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

JOVO


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

Hogy mit hoz az TITOK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

remelem MEGOLDASt


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

MATEK PÉLDA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

KETISMERETLENES?????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

EGYENLET


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ISI


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 24)

Ez veletlenul nem P-vel KEZDODIK


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

am legyen PISI


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

pelus


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

GOLYA


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

bébi


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ILLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

PARFÜM


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

csak MODJAVAL


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

Így igaz!! STÍLUS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

EGYENISEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

KARAKTER


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

TIPUS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

MÁRKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MEGGY?????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

Igen azt szerettem!!



meggyes PISKÓTA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

GYUMOLCSTORTA


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 24 2005, 01:31 PM) [post=252986]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
GYUMOLCSTORTA




[/b][/quote]
ananászra ráhuzva egy BANÁN ?


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MAJOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

MAJOM legyek ha elfogyasztom!!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

TELEPATIA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 24 2005, 06:38 AM) [post=252995]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
TELEPATIA




[/b][/quote]
Hehe tényleg nem is láttam!!!




telepátia - TELEPORTÁLÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

RÉM????


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MEGRAZO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

DÖBBENET


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

LEESETT arc


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

akkor SÁRos lett


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

eso


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

MONSZUN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

foldrajz


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

földGÖMB


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

FENYODISZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

JÉZUSKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ANGYALOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

VIGYÁZNAK ránk állítólag


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

igen;OV


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

egy jó nagy SZŐRÖS KABÁT jutott eszembe most!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

IGAZI????


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

hamis


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

a NAGY Ő!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

musor


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

CIRKUSZ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ez inkabb KATASZTROFA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

CUNAMI???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

most EGYBE vagy KULON?????


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

nem mindegy!!! 69-ES figura


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

kicsit BIZARRR


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

KÁMASZUTRA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

hianyzik a KONYVTARAMBOL!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

Akkor az ILLATOS KERT!!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 24 2005, 08:44 AM) [post=253078]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Akkor az ILLATOS KERT!!!!!




[/b][/quote]
azt viszont OLVASGATTAM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 24 2005, 08:45 AM) [post=253079]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 24 2005, 08:44 AM) [post=253078]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Akkor az ILLATOS KERT!!!!!




[/b][/quote]
azt viszont OLVASGATTAM




[/b][/quote]
Az nekem is megvolt, most azt képzeld el hogy 12 éves voltam és anyám vette meg nekem karácsonyra szerintem bele se nézett azt hitte valami meskönyvszerű!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

kb olyan idos koromba vettem kezbe en is!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 24 2005, 08:51 AM) [post=253088]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
kb olyan idos koromba vettem kezbe en is!!!







[/b][/quote]
Na tessék én meg azt hittem milyen fejlett gyerek voltam....


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MESEKONYV


----------



## cini (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 24 2005, 08:51 AM) [post=253088]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
kb olyan idos koromba vettem kezbe en is!!!







[/b][/quote]

Mármint a könyvet? Vagy...


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

sárkány


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

GYíK


----------



## Spanky (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 24 2005, 10:44 AM) [post=253122]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
GYíK
[/b][/quote]


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spanky @ Oct 24 2005, 01:31 PM) [post=253129]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 24 2005, 10:44 AM) [post=253122]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
GYíK
[/b][/quote]







[/b][/quote]



Rossz az aki rosszra gondol!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

aligator


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

AUSZTRÁLIA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

mar megint egy ALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 24)

KÉT NŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

TELHETETLENSEG


----------



## Spanky (2005 Október 24)

AMBICIO


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

TULAJDONSAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

JELLEGZETES


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

HASONLOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

mint két TOJÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ZÁP???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

PUKI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

hatvagany GAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

ŐSROBBANÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

akkor HASALAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

PEREC


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

SOS???


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 24)

segítség


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

MENTES


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

ELET


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

ISTEN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

VALLAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

HIT


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

VALAMIben kell


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 24)

BÁLVÁNY


----------



## rena (2005 Október 24)

ALDOZAT


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 24)

IMRE


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Október 25)

LUDAS Matyi


----------



## rena (2005 Október 25)

DÖBRÖGI


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 25)

bot


----------



## rena (2005 Október 25)

furkos


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

KAMPÓS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 25)

bot


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 25)

FA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

HARKÁLY


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 25)

RONDA hangja van


----------



## anikoo (2005 Október 25)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ditta @ Oct 25 2005, 06:15 AM) [post=253430]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
RONDA hangja van




[/b][/quote]
De Harkany az nem rossz!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

GYÓGYVÍZ


----------



## anikoo (2005 Október 25)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 25 2005, 06:42 AM) [post=253433]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
GYÓGYVÍZ




[/b][/quote]
Élményfürdő!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

CSÚSZDA


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 25)

libikoka


----------



## Spanky (2005 Október 25)

HINTA


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

BECSAPÁS


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 25)

liboDoka


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 25)

PEEP SHOW


----------



## Spanky (2005 Október 25)

KUKUCS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 25)

kulcs


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 26)

lovag


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Október 26)

Don Quiote


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

SZÉLMALOM


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 26)

CERVANTES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

KATONA is volt...


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 26)

akkor BALLAG


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

ÉRETTSÉGI


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 26)

melyek az ISMÉRVEI ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

TELJESÍTETT TANANYAG?


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 26)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 26 2005, 09:26 AM) [post=253574]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
TELJESÍTETT TANANYAG?




[/b][/quote]
ez túlegyszerű lenne ... pl. nem dobálom kővel a REPÜLŐT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

Vagy nem KÖPŐCSÖVEZek!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Október 26)

KÖPŐCSÉSZE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

RÉGI KOROK ....


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 26)

TORTENELEM


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

HÁBORÚK


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 26)

Eszmeletlen TOMEG meszarlas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

METRÓ


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 26)

UTAZÁS


----------



## bajmari (2005 Október 26)

Róma


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 26)

és VELENCE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

OROSZLÁN


----------



## Mary (2005 Október 26)

a HOROSZKÓP-om


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

BOLYGÓ állások...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

hollandi


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

SAJT


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

egér


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

CICA


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

tejfől


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

Rakott krumpli


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

szoknya


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

csakis HOSSZU


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

LÉTRA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

PADLAS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

titok


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

NYOMASZTO


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

FELELŐSSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

NAGY falat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 26)

ÓRIÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

TORPE


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

hapci


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

TUSSZENT


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

zsebkendő


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

PAPIR


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

kosár


----------



## rena (2005 Október 26)

vesszo


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 26)

virgács


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 27)

télapó


----------



## rena (2005 Október 27)

CSOKI


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 27)

a KESERŰ fajtát én is szeretem.....


----------



## rena (2005 Október 27)

inkabb TEJ vagy feher...


----------



## lila ibolya (2005 Október 27)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 27 2005, 09:06 AM) [post=253854]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
inkabb TEJ vagy feher...




[/b][/quote]
lehet mogyoros is


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 27)

ha mogyorós akkor viszont FAGYI


----------



## Kero (2005 Október 27)

GREAT BALLS OF FIRE


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 27)

tűz


----------



## rena (2005 Október 27)

viz


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 27)

eső


----------



## rena (2005 Október 27)

zold


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 27)

dió


----------



## rena (2005 Október 27)

mogyoro


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 27)

mókuska


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

erdo


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 28)

nyugalom


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

pozitiv KISUGARZAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

RADIOAKTÍV???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

olyan is LEHET!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

TALÁN


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

majd eppen MOST


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

HIRTELEN munka nem jó!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

nem szeressem csak szepen KOMOTOSAN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

BÉKEBELI életérzés!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

en azt nem tudom MICSODA!!!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

A micsoda az tudod mi, hát őőőő izé az a mondjuk, a KUKI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

arra a SARGA puffasztott kukoricara gondolsz???


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

Egen!!!



sárga = IRIGYSÉG


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

ROSSZ indulat


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

a jó a rossz a csúf meg a mittudomén mi volt ..egy WESTERN FILM...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

nem szeressem THRILLER


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 28)

FELELMETES


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

SZÖRNY???


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 28)

Rem ALOM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

Alomszuszek


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

BÁRÁNY számlálás


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

csorda


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

SZELLEM


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Oct 28 2005, 06:31 AM) [post=254039]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> SZELLEM



[/b][/quote] 





Napvilaga


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

MEGVILÁGOSODÁS


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

TUDAT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

Hajnal HASAD


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

NADRÁG....


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

GATYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

also


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

TÖK


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

tojas


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

...os LECSÓ


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

Vitamin


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 28)

inkább GYÜMÖLCSöt!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

alma CSUTKA


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

ADAM


----------



## cini (2005 Október 28)

...fügefalevél...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

minek annyi??????






AKAC


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

tuske


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

GERENDA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

Mester


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

es TANITVANYA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 28 2005, 07:21 AM) [post=254090]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> es TANITVANYA [/b][/quote] 

MOZES


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

BIBLIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 28)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Oct 28 2005, 07:23 AM) [post=254094]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> BIBLIA [/b][/quote] 

Mesekonyv


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 28)

hófehérke


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 28)

Es az a sok TORPE


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 28)

és a. ..KIRÁLYFI...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 28)

hat az a CSOCSI


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

folytatom magam....FOTOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

FÉNYek...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

SZIN


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

KOCSI???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

FEKETE


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

HALOTTAS!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

inkabb elegans



HAZ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

egy csinos kis XIX. századi KÚRIA elég is lenne


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

KACSALABON ne forogjon????


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 30)

azon ne , mert most MADA'R INFLUENZA van terjedoben


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

PANIKkeltes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

elTAPOSsák egymást az emberek...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

SZOLOt


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 30)

Szolobol MUST lesz


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

meg HASmenes


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

KOCKA???


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

jo az






JATEK


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

TÁRSAS!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

GASZDALKODJ OKOSAN!!


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

NYERtem egy házat!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

TAPASZTALAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 30)

inkább VÁGYÁLOM!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

es ilyenkor er a bilibe a KEZed


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

VEGtag


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

PONT


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

poty


----------



## rena (2005 Október 30)

PACA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Október 30)

PACAL


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 30)

tehén


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 30)

csokoládé


----------



## Ditta (2005 Október 31)

DIETAS


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 31)

fogyókúra


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

HARC


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

KITARTÁS kérdése


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 31)

hűség


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

ELSZÁNTSÁG


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 31)

akaraterő


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 31)

szorgalom


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

TANULAS


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

KÖTELEZŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

NEHEZKES


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

AGYSERKENTŐ


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

stimulalo SZERek


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 31)

pofon


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

SZÉP SZÓ


----------



## dialuna (2005 Október 31)

mintha irodalmi FOLYÓIRAT cím lenne....


----------



## eb32 (2005 Október 31)

értelmiségieknek szánt HETILAP - első munkahelyem...


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

ertekes NOI MAGAZINok


----------



## katamama (2005 Október 31)

Nőklapja


----------



## rena (2005 Október 31)

ujsag


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Kepes


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 1)

...MINDENRE...


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

KAPHATÓ


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

FLEXIBILIS


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Es RUGALMAS is


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

NYÚLÓS


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Ne is mond az a HAL amit a napokba kaptam ................hat az az volt


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

Én nem szívesen pucolok halat



inkább CSIRKÉt sütök-főzök


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

En sem kultivalom nagyon a halat , csirket pedig igen minden formaban



, holnap TOLTOTT csirket csinalok


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

jó lenne egy kis töltött KÁPOSZTA is


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Tegnap egy hatalmas kelkaposztat vettem abbol sok mindent tudok csinalni , ez elso egy RAKOTT kelkaposzta lessz


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

nem is tudom miért, de ha rakott, akkor nekem vagy a rakott KRUMPLI, vagy a rakott SZOKNYA ugrik be


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Ha rakott szoknyara gondolok akkor a MATROZ bluz jut eszembe , ami nagy divat volt valamikot


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Nekem a matroz KOCSMA


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

a kocsmáról pedig a vágható FÜST


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Ja ingyen NIKOTIN


----------



## Kero (2005 November 1)

BENSON&HEDGES


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

BEPOROLTEK azokat is


----------



## Kero (2005 November 1)

HAMU


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

erről nekem a helyesírási szabály jutott eszembe, a felsorolás: KAPU, apu, Samu stb.


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 1)

Hat akkor legyen be -RIGLIZVE


----------



## rena (2005 November 1)

NAGYAPA(ugyanis neki volt rigli a kapujan!!!


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

nálam meg voltak különböztetve: az anyait APÓnak, az apait pedig NAGYTATÁnak szólítottam... 20 éve már, hogy nem vagyok unoka


----------



## rena (2005 November 1)

ROKONOK


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

MÓRICZ ZSIGMOND regénye


----------



## rena (2005 November 1)

IRODALOM


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

MUNKAHELY


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 1)

FELÜGYELET


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

BÜROKRÁCIA


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

adminisztracio


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

sok HIÁBAVALÓSÁG


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

folosleges


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

HAB a tortán.........


----------



## noni (2005 November 1)

gyertya


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

...TORNAGYAKORLAT...


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

TALAJ?


----------



## Kero (2005 November 1)

SZIKKADT


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

...KENYÉR...


----------



## rena (2005 November 1)

KIFLI


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

...PÉK...


----------



## rena (2005 November 1)

LISZT


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

GYÚR


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

...IZOM...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Nov 1 2005, 03:53 PM) [post=255141]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'> ...IZOM... [/b][/quote] 



AGYU


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 1)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Nov 1 2005, 01:53 PM) [post=255141]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
...IZOM...
[/b][/quote]

TEJET iszom...


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

az előbb főztem KAKAÓt....


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

HABOSat?


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

ja...ja



...előtte meg egy félórát áztattam magam a habfürdős- FORRÓ vízben...nagyon fáj a derekam


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

bugyog?


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

PEZSGŐ FÜRDŐ


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

savas?


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 1)

MARÓ


----------



## lyvian (2005 November 1)

...SÓSAV...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

VIZKO


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 2)

TUZKO


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

szikra


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 2)

TOLOTETO


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

auto


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 2)

mozi


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Film


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 2)

C-film...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

izgalmas


----------



## noni (2005 November 2)

varakozas


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 2)

TÜRELEM


----------



## katamama (2005 November 2)

nincs


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 2)

KINCS


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 2)

A KALOZok kincse


----------



## Mary (2005 November 2)

A KARIB-TENGER-i kalózoké...


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 2)

Sok SPANYOL hajot tonkretettek


----------



## Mary (2005 November 2)

amit KALANDos módon, de túléltek


----------



## rena (2005 November 2)

LAKAKTLAN SZIGET


----------



## noni (2005 November 2)

Pentek


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 2)

Hetvege


----------



## rena (2005 November 3)

KIKAPCSOLODAS


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

BESZÉLGETÉS


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 3)

BARATsag


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 3)

SEGÍTŐKÉSZ


----------



## rena (2005 November 3)

vagy SEGITO KEZ


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 3)

KÉT kéz, hamar kész


----------



## katamama (2005 November 3)

ölelő


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 3)

GYENGÉD


----------



## katamama (2005 November 3)

kedves


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 3)

SZERETŐ


----------



## katamama (2005 November 3)

TITKOS randevú


----------



## eb32 (2005 November 3)

PÁSZTORÓRA


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

GYORS SEX


----------



## Spanky (2005 November 3)

VAROGEP


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Motorizalt FELESEG


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

KONYHA


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

csatater


----------



## Kero (2005 November 3)

HARCIMéN


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

VITÉZ


----------



## Kero (2005 November 3)

donkihote


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

DULCINEA


----------



## Kero (2005 November 3)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Nov 3 2005, 10:49 AM) [post=255860]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
DULCINEA




[/b][/quote]

duci nella


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

tehen


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

LEPÉNY


----------



## rena (2005 November 3)

TUROs


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 3)

JUH


----------



## rena (2005 November 3)

BIRKA


----------



## kerekperec (2005 November 3)

GULYAS


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

leves


----------



## rena (2005 November 3)

MASODIK


----------



## Kero (2005 November 5)

*Hetedik* te magad légy


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 5)

Heten mint a GONOSZok????


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 5)

a FENEVAD...


----------



## rena (2005 November 5)

ALLAT


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 5)

RAGADOZÓ


----------



## Kero (2005 November 5)

CINCAFARKINCA


----------



## dialuna (2005 November 5)

MIAUUUUU


----------



## rena (2005 November 5)

SICC


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

KONYV


----------



## Etna (2005 November 7)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Nov 7 2005, 08:34 PM) [post=257391]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
KONYV
[/b][/quote]
ILLATOS KERT


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

tizeneves koromban suttyomban OLVASgattam


----------



## Etna (2005 November 7)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Nov 7 2005, 08:38 PM) [post=257395]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>



tizeneves koromban suttyomban OLVASgattam




[/b][/quote]
én meg tizenéves koromban suttyomban GYAKOROLtam


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

gyakorlat teszi a MESTERt


----------



## Etna (2005 November 7)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Nov 7 2005, 08:42 PM) [post=257404]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
gyakorlat teszi a MESTERt




[/b][/quote]
de ahhoz kell egy MARGARÉTA is


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

meg egy MEHECSKE!


----------



## katamama (2005 November 7)

méz


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

AKAC


----------



## katamama (2005 November 7)

lila


----------



## rena (2005 November 7)

LILLA


----------



## Ditta (2005 November 7)

A nev az szep de mindeg egy dinka CSAJ-ra emlekeztet


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 22)

lila akac


----------



## cini (2005 November 23)

Melitta írta:


> lila akac


 
Van a városban egy ilyen nevű büfé - de ott szerintem inkább BORVIRÁG nyílik


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 23)

Or


----------



## andika (2005 November 23)

zsebkendő


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

papírzsebkendő


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 23)

keszkeno


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 23)

SzemFEDO


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

Koporsó


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 23)

sziget kata53


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 23)

*[email protected]*

sziget kata53


----------



## andika (2005 November 23)

Margitsziget


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

nyul


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

tapsifull


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

Fullentes


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

fullbemaszo dallamra gondoltam


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

Verkli?


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

nyuszifull tekeri a
vurlicert


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 24)

Ti mit játszotok?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 24)

wurlitzer >> gépzongora


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 24)

rénszarvas


----------



## Efike (2005 November 24)

rém szar vas :shock:


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 24)

hó


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

hozik, zik ,zik


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 24)

Na állj!

Én az utolsó betüre irtam egy szót, most akkor az nem érvényes, tehát játszani kell a szavvakkal???

István, a kezdö..

zik, zik..zik..????


----------



## Karsay István (2005 November 24)

Mert akkor úgy irnám, hogy Melittának fáj a karja, nem tudja felvenni rendesen a karjára a kabátot, így emiatt nagyon fá-*zik*!

mondja Pisti, a sün*egér*!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 24)

Micimackó fázik-zik-zik


----------



## cini (2005 December 30)

Füles meg keresi a *farkát*... 
Csak megtaláltam ezt a topicot...


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 30)

EGERfarok


----------



## Efike (2005 December 30)

Faróka


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 30)

roka fogta csuka


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 30)

kalucsni


----------



## Efike (2005 December 30)

nicsak


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 30)

kukucs


----------



## Efike (2005 December 30)

Na ezt nem értem, hogy a nicsakra, hogy jön ki a kukucs.
Jó
Legyen a kukucsra légkalapács


----------



## kandur (2006 Február 11)

elvezem ezt a gyereket
az uveggel
biztosan a tudasszomjat akarja kielegiteni
mert meg akarja tudni, hogy mi van abban az uvegben


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Ha jo leszel , kapsz egy kortyot


----------



## andika (2006 Február 11)

Akkor ácskapocs.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Epitkezes


----------



## andika (2006 Február 11)

???


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 11)

epitkezes > kínai nagy fal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Vakolat


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 11)

Mezes kalacs haziko


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Boszi


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 11)

Mágnes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Patko


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 11)

szerencse patko?
akkor 
lohere


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Malackoc itten nekem. Irigyseg


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 11)

en a 4 levelu loherere gondoltam 
irigy kutya buj a lukba


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 11)

Kecske


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

So


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 11)

nyal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

fagyi


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 11)

szalmonella


----------



## andika (2006 Február 11)

hasmanés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

SzenTABLETTA


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

oregember


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 12)

viagra


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Sex


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Kamaszutra


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Konyv


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

tudás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

hatalom


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

világ


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Beke


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Mozgalom


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 12)

Greenpeace


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Zoldborso


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 12)

a hangyak nemi elete


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

ohh boy - hangyaboly


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 12)

gomBOLYag


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

him-ez


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 12)

hamoz


----------



## hadihajos (2006 Február 12)

Láttad már a fotókat? A mindent bele galériában.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

macska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Bunda


----------



## kandur (2006 Február 12)

a bundarol a giliszta jut az eszembe,
mert volt egy baratom, aki sovany volt es szakallas
es azt mondtuk neki, hogy bundasgiliszta

tehat

GILISZTA


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Szoval giliszta. Hat legyen PECA


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 13)

Akkor fogjuk ki vele a bálnát.

BÁLNA


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Emlos


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 13)

Állat


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

papucs(állatka)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

egysejtu


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

víz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 13)

HkettőO


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 14)

Bingo


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 14)

Casino JÁTÉK


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 14)

szerencse


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 14)

Lóhere


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

Hereserv


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 14)

rumli


----------



## andika (2006 Február 14)

pakolás


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

koltozkodes brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 14)

Kiryat Gat


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 14)

váltás


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 14)

változás


----------



## idgam (2006 Február 14)

fekete-fehér


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

0part


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

pepita


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

kockas


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

Manikur-pedikur!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

kézzel - lábbal


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 15)

kuszaság


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

össze - visza


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 15)

túzzel vizzel


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

mint p...n a szor ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

jujj Kata megeloztel 
SZERTE-SZEJJEL


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 15)

legénylakás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Rumli


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

azért érdekes,hogy kinek mirő mi juteszébe.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

rend


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 15)

rendetlenseg! BALAGAN!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 16)

BALAGAN -> Asi


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Pixi = BUKRA FI MISMIS!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 16)

Asi ! Itt nem illik káromkodni, de addig is, amíg nem kerítek egy szótárt - folytasd te


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 16)

Halandzsa


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Tere-fere


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Pixi írta:


> Asi ! Itt nem illik káromkodni, de addig is, amíg nem kerítek egy szótárt - folytasd te


Bocsas meg de nem karomkodok, ez egy szolas mondas, de ha megfelyted akkor ugyes vagy!
En nem dicsekednek a helyedben hogy nem tudod, ez nem rad vall!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Bocsanat .... pszt itt nincs cseveges !

Halandzsa
Tere-fere
KOFAK


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

FiFike írta:


> Bocsanat .... pszt itt nincs cseveges !
> 
> Halandzsa
> Tere-fere
> KOFAK


 
Igenis!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Fako


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

falo


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 16)

hintaló


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

gyerekszoba


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

kerek a szoba


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

kinzoszoba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Szadizmus


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 17)

must-izmus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Borasat


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 17)

muslica!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Borászat ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Lopotok


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 17)

boros hordo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Demijon


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Borkostolo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Dellirium tremens


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

hmmm ..Badacsony


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 17)

Egri bikaver


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 17)

Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 17)

Egri leányka


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 17)

oroszlan[y]


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 17)

Szergej


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Nem szergelek:98:


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 17)

akkor nyergelj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Jo OSTOR


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 17)

rostol


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 17)

rostokol


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 17)

rostálj= rost-állj


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 17)

tokol


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 17)

bíbelödik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Vacakol


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 17)

vackol (állat)


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 17)

vackor


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 17)

[email protected]


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 17)

Melitta írta:


> [email protected]


 
Szlartibartfaszt


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

bekever


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Felborit


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

izeg-mozog


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 17)

kukac


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Peca


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Halasz


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 17)

háló


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Az oreg halasz es a tenger


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 17)

Hamingway


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

iro


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Jokai Mor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Aranyember


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Aranyember


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Aranyember


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Aranyember


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 18)

Oreg ember nem ven ember


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 18)

csak Mek mester


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 18)

kecskere a kaposztat


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 18)

kutyabol nem lesz szalonna


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 18)

Véreb


----------



## klari (2006 Február 18)

veréb


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 18)

vereb is madar!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 18)

Jobb ma egy veréb mint holnap egy tuzok


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 19)

Szárnyas


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

Idegen tollakkal ekeskedik


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 19)

pavatoll


----------



## klari (2006 Február 19)

toll a fülibe


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 19)

Töltőtoll, vagy golyóstoll? :1: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## hung (2006 Február 19)




----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 19)

Tilalmak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Biblia


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 19)

atheiznus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

filozofia


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 19)

tézisek


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 19)

feher lo fia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Csiko


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 19)

kocsis


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Szodas


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 19)

nagyfröccs


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 19)

csöcsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Hazmester


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 19)

Vice


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

Rece fice, bum, bum...


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 19)

Rantott beka


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 19)

világ


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 19)

eg


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 20)

Felho


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Vihar


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 20)

Nyari zapor


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 20)

FiFike írta:


> Vihar


 Hat azt csinaltatok nekem! Bocsi!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 20)

dulifuli írta:


> Nyari zapor


Enek az esoben


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 21)

Cherburgi esernyők


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 21)

Szent Peter


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 22)

Pixi írta:


> Cherburgi esernyők


 
Mary Poppins


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 22)

Gene Kelly


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

szívtipró ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 22)

CasaNova


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

BosaNova


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 23)

Csardas


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

királynő


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 24)

Honty Hanna


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Primadonna


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 24)

Donna


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Donna, donna, Madonna


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 24)

Madonna és a vének


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 24)

Zsuzsanna


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

hozsanna


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 24)

hoz Anna


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Anna frank


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 24)

Naplo


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

A Padlas


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 24)

emlek-konyv


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 27)

emlekeim naplojabol


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 27)

iskola (napló)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 27)

az elet iskolaja


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Maxim Gorkij


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 27)

Lenin


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

jég


----------



## aagnes (2006 Február 27)

(jég)csákány


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

hideg


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

lefagyott...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

MélyHÜTöTT


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

mirelit


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

JegesMedve


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 27)

Fram


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Antarctic Ocean


----------



## andika (2006 Február 27)

só


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Február 27)

só-let(t)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Fustolt libacomb


----------



## andika (2006 Február 27)

kóser


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

SZilvaPalinka


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Február 27)

szilvapálinkás jó estét


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

koszontes


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Február 27)

névnap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

unnep


----------



## andika (2006 Február 27)

ajándék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Meglepi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Oromet szerez


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

osztozik


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 27)

alamizsna


----------



## idgam (2006 Február 28)

segitség


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 28)

Voros kereszt


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 28)

voros csillag

(Idezet az egykori hiradobol.."...a _40 eve ideglenesen_ hazankban allomasozo szovjet seregek tisztjei atvehettek az _oroklakasukat_....")


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 28)

sarlo es kalapacs ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

jelkep


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 28)

fenykep


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 28)

digital


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Technika


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 28)

ordoge:33:


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 28)

Tudomany


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 28)

tudomany


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 28)

Telepatia(Murgo)


----------



## andika (2006 Február 28)

gondolat


----------



## Murgo (2006 Február 28)

erzelem(bizony Margit)


----------



## Margit (2006 Február 28)

ertelem


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

értelmetlen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Vita


----------



## idgam (2006 Február 28)

Perpatvar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Hazaselet


----------



## idgam (2006 Február 28)

..Na mi jutna eszembe.....

Szex


----------



## aagnes (2006 Február 28)

Apáca


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Zarda


----------



## aagnes (2006 Február 28)

meditáció


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Monk


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 1)

azt Nem Tudom, Hogy Mi......


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 1)

csocsike írta:


> Monk


Szerzetes


----------



## aagnes (2006 Március 1)

bor!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Mise


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 1)

Biblia (kritika ala Efike )


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Konyv


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 1)

Valaszthattok:
Maglya
vagy
Konyves Kalman


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Akkor legyen boszorkany egetes


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 1)

Tűz


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 1)

Salemi boszorkanyok


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 1)

Jóslás


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 1)

Ordoggel cimboral


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 1)

Pokol


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 1)

na haaaat!!,,,,,ujra a pokol....akkkor legyen 
SATAN


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

santan


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 1)

Sántán? Deák "Bill" Gyula... ha kinő a lába: Stabil... :mrgreen:
:..:


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 1)

vagy meg se............,MENYORSZAG


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 1)

Országház


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

Parlament


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Gyules


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 1)

Buli


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 1)

korupcio


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

erupcio


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Kitores?


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 1)

vulkán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

lava


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

Pompej


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 1)

tuz tuz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

sortuz


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

fegyver


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 1)

verem


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

erem


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 1)

elvérzem


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 1)

nem erzem


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 1)

elzsibbadt


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 1)

béna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

nyomorek


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 1)

tolókocsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

velorex


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 2)

tragacs


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

csotrogany


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 2)

csótány


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 2)

féreg


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 2)

Tetü


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 2)

csuszo-maszo


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 2)

Kilimanjaro


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 2)

hegymaszo ;-)


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 2)

Kötelek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

karabiner


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 2)

kapocs


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

Gem?


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

Madár


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

szabadság


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

*..Nem tudsz aludni...Judit.?*


Szerelem


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 3)

vereb


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 3)

bagoly


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

Idgam, ahogy elnézem: Te sem.. 

Bölcsesség


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

bölcsö


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 3)

Bölcs Ö


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

költ(ö)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 3)

kotlo


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 3)

kotlo


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

csibe


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 3)

tojás


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

tojatas


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 3)

tolatás


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

latolas


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Március 3)

Margit írta:


> latolas


 
hezitálás


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 3)

tétovázás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

útelágazás


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

sors


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

horoszkóp


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Skorpio


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

Állat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

En?  Kutyus


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

*..Csöcsike...dehogy is nem te...a skorpió*

Uszkár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Foxi Maxi


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

1.....Matróz lett...
2. Mese

Bocs hogy kettőt irtam...spontán jött


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Március 3)

idgam írta:


> 1.....Matróz lett...
> 2. Mese
> 
> Bocs hogy kettőt irtam...spontán jött


 
M§E


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 3)

betük


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Szo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

Szotar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Ertelmezo?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 3)

elelmezö(szellemileg mind a te irasaid)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

:shock: Taplalek?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

Macskusz (cica)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Becezes


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 3)

Ölelés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 3)

Szeretet


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

édesanya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

valakinek o is ANYOS


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 4)

Porhanyós


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 4)

Rokonsag


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 4)

Sógor


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

koma


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 4)

es a varos ??
Jo barat !


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 4)

Izles:55:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 4)

es pofonok


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

ilyen a BOX ... :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Doboz?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

doboz. 
skatulya(a mamám mondta igy!)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Gyufas?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

akár.
Öngyujtó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Piromania


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

tűzoltó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Hos


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

dalia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Lovag


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 4)

Hajlandosag


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

Victoria írta:


> Hajlandosag


 
?
tolerancia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

tulajdonsag


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

emberség(de fennköltek vagyunk!)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Ritkasag


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 4)

feher hollo


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

fekete sereg (fekete holló)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Gyuru


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

házasság.


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 4)

esküvő


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

násznép.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

menyasszony (menjasszony? :mrgreen: )


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 4)

menyassznytánc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

kalapozas


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 4)

kalap azas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Eso?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 4)

zapor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Nyari?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 4)

penz sok sok penz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Harpagon


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 5)

koldusopera


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Operahaz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 5)

fantom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Fantomas


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 5)

filmsorozat


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 5)

büntetés


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

bünözes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Kekfeny


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

razia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

fogda


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

fogocska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

ipiapacs


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

(ki a) hunyo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

alomszuszi


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

alom Susy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Horkolas


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 5)

szundi-bundi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Torpe


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 5)

orias


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Kerek/ vidam park /


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 5)

állatkert


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Elefant


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 5)

egér


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 5)

Macskafogó :mrgreen:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 5)

Hofi


----------



## andika (2006 Március 5)

Legjobb!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 5)

Gut, Besser, Gösser !!!!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

wasser ..


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

szóda


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

mosópor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Kutya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

Macska


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

kutya-macska baratsag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

rovarirtó


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 6)

irtó jó


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

kituno


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

feltünö


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

letuno


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

nap


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

naplemente


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

napellem


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

Duracell


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

tartos


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

Tej


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

tej-fol


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

kelj föl


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

ebreszto


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

élesztő


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

ebresztö


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

Óra


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

oraber


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

fizetes


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

ehber


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

alamizsna


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

koldus


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

és királyfi

vagy 

opera


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

szappan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

Buborék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

vizipok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

pókháló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

okornyal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

ökörszem


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 6)

Boci


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 6)

pokhalos


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

poros


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

antik


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

Anti-ka


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 6)

Régi


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

okori


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

akropolisz


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 6)

görög


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 6)

torok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

furdo


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 6)

kad


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

must


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

hasmenes


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

gyomorfogo


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

harapófogó


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

egerfogo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

fogocska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

jaquzzi


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

viz sugar


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

napsugar


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

feny(kie az a szep cica Murgo?)


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

Elet (az enyem,Misu)


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 6)

gusztustalan


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

gusztusos


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

Murgo írta:


> Elet (az enyem,Misu)


 
eltetö (nagyon szep  )


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 6)

levego ( koszi szepen)


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 6)

viz


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

vizeses(Niagara)


----------



## andika (2006 Március 6)

fények


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

Csillagok


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 6)

Hold


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

holdfény


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 6)

égbolt


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 6)

helikopter


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

gep


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 6)

Ék


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

pék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

pokja / A pek pokja. /


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

a pupák pék pókja


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

potyom potyok


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

pöttyök-Túró Rudi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

nyalanksag


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 6)

fagyi, sok, sok fagyi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

torokgyulladas


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

Akacmez


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

kaptar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Mehecske


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

Kiralynö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

sakk


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

paraszt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

En? Foldmuves


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

Isten örizz  
földönfuto


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Csoro


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

csore


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

gadzso


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

gazsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Vajda:ugras:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

vaker ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Duma


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

tere-fere


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

csevegö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

tracsolas


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

part gyüles


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

belyeg


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 6)

belyegzö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

iktato


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

BeNyuSzeVi Partkonyv ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Felcedula


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 6)

Diliflekni


----------



## andika (2006 Március 6)

zártosztály


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

karanten


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 7)

Bezártság


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

üveg bura


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Rabság


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 7)

Kalitka


----------



## hung (2006 Március 7)

Kalifa


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

golya


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

sargalabu .............


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

gólyaláb


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Vesztegzar a Grand Hotelban


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 7)

Úridámák ötórai teája.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Szép asszonyok egy gazdag házban


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Szepseg MULANDO


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

Brigit Bardot


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Allatvedo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Menhely


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

Men(Ö)hely


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Járda


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 7)

tömeg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Newton


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

törvény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Biro


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Esküdt


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

szabalyzat


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

gyorsabbak voltatok, hat akkkor legyen
LAGZI


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Lajcsi


----------



## andika (2006 Március 7)

kövér


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

hájas


----------



## andika (2006 Március 7)

tészta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Diós (vagy )lekváros


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 7)

makos


----------



## hung (2006 Március 7)

makk


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 7)

mekk


----------



## hung (2006 Március 7)

Mekka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

ima


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 7)

mokka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

mikka-makka (kalandjai)


----------



## hung (2006 Március 7)

Móka Miki (kalandjai)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

Misi mókus (kaladjai)


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 7)

erdő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

liget


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

beigli


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

csiga


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

tekercs


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 7)

papír


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

pap(ír)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

mise


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

misa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

mese


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

emese


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 7)

felese


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

hetese


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 7)

eszperente


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 8)

nyelv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Latin


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

nyelvEsz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

nyelvtörő


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 8)

törökverö


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 8)

Torok Balint


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

török bal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

inkabb legyen Tollasbal


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

vagy Anna bal?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

estely


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

kisestelyi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Elegans


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Divat


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

diva


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

majdnem BALVANY


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Totem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Indian


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Muskrat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Patkanyfogo


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Csapda


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 8)

kelepce


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

armany


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

es szerelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

veszely


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

szerelem GYEREK


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

csapas


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

áldás


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

(az ellentétek vonzzák egymást)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

vonzas


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

vonatozás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

utalas


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

bankszámla


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

kezelesi DIJ


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

díjbeszedő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Rablo


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

pandúr


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

kandur


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

syilvester


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

csizmás(kandúr)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Ramas


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

csardas


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

keretes


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

keletes


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 8)

keltetes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

Keltezés


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

datum


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

Évjárat


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

portói(bor)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

Tokaji(aszu)


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 8)

prés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

Rés


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 8)

és


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

Elet es Irodalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

Vagy


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

varangy


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

bekakiraly


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

béka


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

kiralylany


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

királyfi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Fabolfaragott


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

Diotoro (patkanykorus )


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 8)

happy end


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

fuss el vele


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 8)

itt a vége?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Csak az EGYIK


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

reszben


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Bikini


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

Közeli helyeken.....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Adj helyet magad MELLETT


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

En-e??  
Kapsz egy kepet rolam


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

nyaljuk a fagylaltot


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Mezesmadzag nincs?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

mezes bödön


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Micimaci


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

Micike


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 8)

picike


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

Nem adok


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

(akkor)veszek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 8)

gazdag


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

almodik


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 8)

....a nyomor


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

Remeny


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 8)

FiFike írta:


> Remeny


 
hal meg utoljara


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 8)

pandora szelencéje


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 8)

a kicsoda micsodaja


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 9)

valakinek a valamilye


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Ha van nekije


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 9)

szerelme


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

örökkön örökké


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

holtomiglan-holtodiglan


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

aso,kapa es a nagyharang


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 9)

fem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

magnes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

vonzás


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 9)

erzelem, erzes


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

es ez ujra szerelem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

szeretet


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 9)

megertes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Tamasz


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

baratsag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

fogalom


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

fogadalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

igeret


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

...szep szo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Szerelem / ez eleg szep/


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

(az már volt) Nyár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

hoseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

forróság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Tuz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

lobog


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

zaszlo


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 9)

piros+feher+zold


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

nemzet


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

nemzeti


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

szinhaz


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

...az egesz vilag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

A komikus bucsuja


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

sir-nevet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Bohoc


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

nevetés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

hizlal


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

pacal


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 9)

porkolt


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 9)

pörköl


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

sutoget


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 9)

gesztenye


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

szelid


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 9)

galamb


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

béke


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

leves


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

lé


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

zsé


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

zseton


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 9)

pénz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

lóvé


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

zseton


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

(ez már volt) zsozsó


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 9)

*pénz*

Della


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

peták


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 9)

malacpecsenye


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

korpa


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 9)

kapa


----------



## Victoria (2006 Március 9)

kapa


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 9)

munka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 9)

örlemény


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 9)

dara


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

tejbegriz


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 10)

fehér


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 10)

ho


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 10)

tel


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 10)

Mikulás


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 10)

Telapo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

telanyo


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 10)

telikabat


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 10)

nagykabat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Bunda


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

csalas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

sikkasztás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

Bun


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

(és)bűnhődés


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 10)

bak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

bók


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

udvarlas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Hízelgés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

szamitas


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

börze


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Érdek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

hazassag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

szövetség


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

szerzodes


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

szerzetes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

kötöttség


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

akasztas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Hóhér


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

vesztohely


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

maglya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Akasztófa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

lampavas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Oszlop


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

ki lop??


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

kerdes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

ő


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 10)

Buga JAkab?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

Tenkes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

kapitány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

hajos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

kalóz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

Drake


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Sandokan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

tigris


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

csíkos


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 10)

kockas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

pöttyös


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

zako


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

verés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

szadizmus


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

erőszak


----------



## Dójii (2006 Március 10)

segítség (az erőszakkal szemben)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 10)

nemi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

gaz


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 10)

szemét


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

hulladék


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 10)

kosz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

piszok


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Porszivo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

tisztaság


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

fel egeszseg ! ;-)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

fél betegség?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

BacilusGazda


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Beteg


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Penicillin


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

gyógyszer


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Semmelweis


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

Fleming


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Nobel dij


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

kémikus


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Avogadro torvenye


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 10)

tudós


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 10)

Ki-mit tud


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 10)

Verseny


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

Bikaviadal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Torreador


----------



## goyo (2006 Március 11)

Vér


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

korhazi elsosegely


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

Infuzio


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

kanül


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

brrrr ...biopszi


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 11)

szövet minta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

mikroszkop


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 11)

miniatür


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

konyv


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 11)

könyvelö


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 11)

Logarlec


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Matek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

egyenlet


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 11)

analizis


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

elemzés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

kimutatas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

statisztika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Hivatal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

hívatlan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

vendeg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

bosszúság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Mereg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

düh


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 11)

harag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

indulat


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 11)

jo(indulat)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

szándék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

szandekos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

szándékosan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

art


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

muveszet


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

ohhh az ekezet
Bosszant ;-)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

bánt


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

szidja


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 11)

ócsárolja


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 11)

ócskás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 11)

alku


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 11)

csere


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

mondóka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

versike


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

költő (nem madár! Költő, mint Csocsike. )


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 12)

mende-monda


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 12)

politikus


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 12)

nagyotmondó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Pinocio


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 12)

Münchausen


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 12)

agyu golyo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Baro


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 12)

Nemes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Nemtelen


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 12)

Lovag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Lovagina


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

lovagias


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

udvarias


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 12)

galans


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

előzékeny


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 12)

figyelmes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

gentlemanus


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 12)

gyanus...................


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 12)

Kgb


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

Belügyminisztérium! :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Kiralysag


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

*FRADI!!!*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

foci


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

gumibot


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

gólöröm


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

csóközön


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

vízözön


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

barka


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 12)

bírka /pörkölt/


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 12)

okorszem


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 13)

fecske


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

uszo GATYA


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 13)

Noe


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 13)

*szólánc*



csocsike írta:


> uszo GATYA


 tréning atya


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 13)

pap


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 13)

papsajt


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 13)

gyógynővény


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 13)

unicum


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 13)

gyogyir


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 13)

unicum


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 13)

egyedi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

ritka


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 13)

fehér holló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

Aha, Madar VAKOKNAK


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 13)

vakrepülés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

zuhanas


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 13)

Eletszinvonal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 13)

minőség


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 13)

menöseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 13)

flanc


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 13)

rongyrazas


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 13)

rongyos élet


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Eletszinvonal


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 14)

a béka segge


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 14)

bekesseg


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 14)

baratsag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

gyűlölet


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 14)

rossz vér


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 14)

Aids


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

menthetetlen


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Március 14)

Föld


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

Bolygó


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 14)

bolygo hollandi


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 14)

Wagner


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 14)

Mester dalnok


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 14)

Tinodi Lantos Sebestyen


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 14)

regölés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

verselés


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 14)

éneklés


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

mikrofon


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

szintetizator


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 14)

zongora


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Nagybögö ;-)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

bőgő masina


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

papírzsebkendő


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 14)

siro rivo


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 15)

rovazik


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 15)

havazik


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 15)

hozik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

fazik


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 15)

micimacko


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 15)

100 holdas pagony


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Március 15)

zik-zik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

kin RIM


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 15)

Szörnyella de Frász


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 15)

kutyaszag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

budos


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 15)

elet


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 15)

rongyos


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 15)

csodalatos


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 15)

viseltes


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 15)

viselös


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 15)

kismama


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 15)

baba


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 15)

Ali


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 15)

harem


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 15)

?és a 40 rabló


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 15)

FiFike írta:


> harem


 hölgyek


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 15)

Gül Baba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

rozsak


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 15)

kert


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 15)

kisvakond


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 15)

sundiszno


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

Tuparna


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 15)

surolokefe


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 16)

kefélés


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 16)

hmmmm
Takaritás


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 16)

bejárónő


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 16)

Cseléd


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 16)

Hamupipoke


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 16)

mese


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 16)

szurok


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 16)

utépités


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 16)

Katyu


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 16)

utak (Budapest )


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 16)

macskaköves


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 16)

régi


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 16)

sörösló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 16)

víziló


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 16)

Tasziló


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 16)

Arisztid


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 16)

kabaré


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 16)

bohózat


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 16)

Mszp


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 16)

Fidesz


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 16)

jovo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 16)

narancs


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 16)

igazad van


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 16)

*W*

Citrom


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 16)

savanyú


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 16)

káposzta


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 16)

Kecske


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 16)

nyúl


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 16)

répa


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 16)

retek


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 16)

mogyoro


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 16)

mókus


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 16)

Egon írta:


> mogyoro


 
(koranreggelritkanrikkantarogo)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 16)

a rigo ;-)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 16)

rugo rigo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 16)

bunyos


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 16)

box-er


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 16)

kutya


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 16)

macska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 16)

baratsag


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 17)

szeretet


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

szeretö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Casanova


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

Don Juan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

romantica


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

gyertyafény...


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 17)

otthon melege


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

kandallo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

kalyha


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

csempe


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Csempesz


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 17)

agyag


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 17)

pészméker...ez jó?


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 17)

agyagkatona..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Terakotta?


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

meleg színek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

lagysag


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 17)

szerelem


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

meghitt otthon


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

delibab


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 17)

Álom


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

ébredés


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 17)

Kv


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

Méregerős?

Szia Efike!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 17)

Nescafe tejjel  Szia


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

konzerv - de én is azt iszom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 17)

Mármint konzervtejet ? A nejem mindig tejporral rendeli a KV-t. Mi teljesen őrültek vagyunk, hárman lakunk a lakásban és mindenki más kávét iszik  . Van egy egyszemélyes kotyogóm, de nem kapok hozzá KV-t. Igaz már meg sem innám. A haverom számára tartok itthon török KV-t is, meg azt szoktam küldeni néha Csocsinek, ha azt akarom, hogy meglátogassa a rendőrség :111:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Kerekbetores:kaboom:


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

elite(izraeli neskafe)\\m/


----------



## cini (2006 Március 17)

Nekem szinte mindegy, milyet iszom, úgyis ásítozom mindegyiktől...

A kerékbetörésre: spanyolcsizma...

Sziasztok, megyek haza. Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 17)

kínzás


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 17)

Csöcsi fényképe :evil:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 17)

gonosz (vagy)


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 17)

*Kínzás-tól elgyötört testem, csupán egy szóra vár; FELEDTEM !*
*Gonosz vagy , de a sors gonoszabb nálad, s ő urakodik FELETTEM*


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

fel eledtem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 17)

életre keltem


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 17)

masodik gyerekkor


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 17)

édesség


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 17)

Bonbon


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 17)

kuglóf


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 17)

*Fejem KUGLÓF talpam néma , *
*Én vagyok a MARHARÉPA  *


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Az egy gyoker


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 17)

Bunko


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

Bunkocska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

draga:00:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 17)

teeee eleven fa ;-)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

kircses görcsös aga


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Help help


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

vagd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

a Toket


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

ne sirankozz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

\\m/ Papirzsepi


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

negy sarka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

vasalva


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

babam


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Szoke


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

barna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

csodaszep


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

tudtam...
Pamela Anderson


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Csocsike


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 17)

mü


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 17)

hmmm.....
ál


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 17)

Hmmm..... ál tehénnek áll a világ. álarcban kergetnek *BIKÁT *


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 17)

csigabiga


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Eg a Hazad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 18)

tűzoltó


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 18)

gyere ki


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Mingya, csak megiszom a kavemat



Kapsz


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 18)

ki kapsz?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

fenyegetsz?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 18)

nem nyeggetlek....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Mar azt sem?:|


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 18)

o.k. ...csak azt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

:d


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

kapsz ....tejet vajjal ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

avas vajat adj neki FiFike és romlott tejet :evil:


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 18)

..vagy aludt tej


----------



## andika (2006 Március 18)

túrót.


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 18)

ezt....neked


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

friss, meleg a turos .......
BUKTA


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 18)

taska


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

szatyor


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 19)

*Szator !
* -Mondta Benő bátya ,
azóta két foga bánja
Benő néne kedves jámbor 
sodrófával ő is 
* BÁTOR !   *


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 19)

Szatir !


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 19)

poeta


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

fűzfa


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 19)

fűzfánfütyülő


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 19)

Barackpálinka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

maligan


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

huligán :evil:


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 19)

hippi


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

hippodron


----------



## kata53 (2006 Március 19)

csöves


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 19)

CSÖtészta


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

makaróni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Marconi


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 19)

*Habzsóni :777: *


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 19)

habozni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 19)

Tétovázni


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Rímhányó Romhányi: Tétova teve óda


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

tetovalni


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

pillangó


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

mojlepke


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

FiFike írta:


> mojlepke


inkább molylepke  

naftalin


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

molyos ? lyooo van ma'


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

FiFike írta:


> molyos ? lyooo van ma'


:23:


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 20)

szu


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Murgo írta:


> szu


-Miért csipkés Magyarország határa ?
-Mert kirágta a SZU


----------



## cini (2006 Március 20)

szúrágta...akkor *antik*...


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 20)

Csak akkor ha szaz eves addig csak OREG:..: ( szia Cini reg lattalak:..: :..: )


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

o


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

avitt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

avetos/ rosz, romlott /


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

penesz


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

nemespenész


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

aszu


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

puttony


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 20)

akó


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

hordo


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 20)

lopó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

tok


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

tököl


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 20)

tökéletlen


----------



## cini (2006 Március 20)

Ditta írta:


> Csak akkor ha szaz eves addig csak OREG:..: ( szia Cini reg lattalak:..: :..: )


 
Szia, Ditta! 
Ritkán beszélgetek, de neked most nagyon örülök!
Lecserélted a kutyit macsra?

...és hogy a témánál maradjunk én is éppen olyan tökéletlen vagyok mint az egész VILÁG...


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

vilaglato


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 20)

Világjáró


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

Körösi Csoma Sandor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 20)

Marco Polo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

Utazasi iroda


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Ibusz


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

Colombus


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 20)

*Rombusz*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

idom


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

Romolus


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

farkas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

farkatlan


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

nőnemű


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

szuka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

kutya


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

Ugat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

harap


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

fogsor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

ragadozo


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

vadallat


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

Vaddisznó


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

agyar


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

szarv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

szarvas


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

Hubertus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

likor


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

pia


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

utópia


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

elopia=*apperetif* ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

feles


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

barack


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

kajszi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

futyulos barack


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

kecskemeti


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

barna cimkes


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

aranyozott


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

itt a poharam ;-)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 20)

koccintsunk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

egeszsegetekre


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

Egeszsegunkre !!!!!


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 20)

proszit


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 21)

Sör :777:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 21)

Bor


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 21)

Palinka


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

szeszfőzde


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

rez csö


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 21)

cefre


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 21)

söprű (nem amivel takarítok  , hanem a szesz-gyártás maradéka:mrgreen: )


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

rézeleje


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

a...rezangyal(at)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

rez KILINCS


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

kapu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

Becsi?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

nem menyorszagi....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

udvozules


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

üdvözles


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

koszonto


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

shalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

halom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

kupac


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

kukac


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

giliszta


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

horgász


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

horgasz(Csöcsi)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

a pácban


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

Telepatia(Efike)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

telepatikus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

unszimpatia/ Efike /


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

szimpátia


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

apatia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

apatsag / Tihany/


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

apatlansag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

zabisag


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 21)

zabolátlanság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

gatlastalansag


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 21)

politika


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 21)

Arva gyerek ;-)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

arvacska


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 21)

Tavasz !


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Nyár


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

nyir


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

jegenye


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

....fan feszket rakott a CSOKA


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 21)

rezgo nyarfa


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

A szalántai Rém Rezgő Nyárfája 
Csatolás megtekintése 6931​


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

:3: Remalmok!!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

Elvetemült


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

galad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

gonosz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 21)

megfullad


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

oxigen maszk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

respiracio


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 21)

exitál


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

(in)halal


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 21)

kamilla


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 22)

hangvilla


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 22)

favilla


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 22)

fakanal


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

fatanyer


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

fatányéros


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 22)

szakineni ;-) Efibacsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Na jó, FiFinéni :lol: fatányérra legyen nóta
(favilla-fakanál-fatányér,
meghalok, meghalok a babámért .. )


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 22)

notaszo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

nem elhetek MUZSIKASZO nelkül


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Jávor


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

szarvas


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

ünő


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

Bartok


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

kéxakállú herceg vára


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

kekharisnya


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 22)

_Kékmadár_


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

keeeknefelejcs...


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

kéééééék az ég és zöld a fűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

tavasz


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

hóvirág


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

krokusz


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Mármint crocus ? 
Csatolás megtekintése 6990​


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

igen


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

kikelet


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 22)

napkelet


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

Cat Stevens


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

Yusuf Islam


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Dublin


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 22)

Belfast


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

Boney M.


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 22)

Zene


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 22)

violin kulcs


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

hegedü


----------



## Iluci (2006 Március 22)

cigány primás


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Dankó Pista


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Poor Peter


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Demis Russos


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

ohh a ruszkik ??


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

:shock: görög !


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

kecske


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

tej


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 23)

kefir


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

egeszseg


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 23)

Tisztasag


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

1/2 egeszseg


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 23)

FiFike írta:


> 1/2 egeszseg



a KOSZ (meg melegít! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

seprő


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

utca(seprö)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

UtcaBAL


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

karneval


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Rio


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

riogat


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

mumus


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

madárijesztő


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

kánya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Ragadozo


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

ragad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

csiriz


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

fa


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

farol


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 23)

hátrál


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

vissza vonul


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 23)

meghátrál


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

megszeppen


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

zsebkendo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

Hapci


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

bors


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

erős


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

sulyemelo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

szakít


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

szoknya


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

szoknyanadrág


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

nadrágszoknya


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

melltarto


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

nadrágtartó


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

nemet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

svájci


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

sapka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 23)

bugyi


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

(mi van leltaroztok a ruhas szekrenyben)

csipkes


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

kombiné (kombiné, kombiné, csipkés kombiné
még az éjjel leszakítom én ...
a híd alatt, a híd alatt, a Margit-híd alatt
láttam meg a csipkés bugyidat ... )


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 23)

3+2(???)


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Zenthe


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Tenkes


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 23)

Buga Jakab


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 23)

*Buga Jakab_2 * (pixi egyszerre irtuk be  Okos enged )


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 23)

jobbágy


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 23)

melegágy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

primor


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 24)

paradicsom


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

ivole


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 24)

akolhol(os)


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Csocsi + Pitti + Pixi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 24)

> Csocsi + Pitti + Pixi


Csö+Pi+Pi= Csöpipi


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

csöpp pipi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 24)

SzelKakas


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

templomtorony


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 24)

oltar


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

ostya


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 24)

Áldozás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

inka


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

leginkább


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 24)

Az inka leginkabb pinka de lehet hogy DINKA


----------



## cini (2006 Március 24)

Ditta írta:


> Az inka leginkabb pinka de lehet hogy DINKA


 
KÖVI-dinka?

Szia Ditta! 
Csak beköszöntem...


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Kövidinka: kövön terem és dinka aki issza :lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 24)

kotyvalék


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 24)

lecso


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

paradicsom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Adam


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

Peter


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Szent


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

Istvan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Koppany


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

ólom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

fulbevalo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

karika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Hulla-hop


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

hulla jó


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

karika


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

gyűrű


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

Ur


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

Űr


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 24)

Zűr


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

zavar


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

zavaros


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 24)

Űz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

kusza


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 24)

gyüszü


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 24)

tű


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

tetu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

lapos


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

szinvonal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

nivo


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 24)

Nivea


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

krém


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 25)

sikamlos


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 25)

Pofára esés:9:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 25)

politikus igérete


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 25)

Hazugsag ...........HARI JANOS:44:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

huszar


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 25)

Lovag:222:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Pancelos:5:


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 25)

TANK


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

TALP /lanc/


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

hernyó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

jellem


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

+ fosztóképző (jellemtelen )


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

:555: Lovagiatlan/ + ket pofon /


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

megrúglak :evil:


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 25)

csiko


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

orszagomat egy LOert


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 25)

Shakespeare


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Lenni, vagy nem lenni


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 25)

(ez itt a)kerdes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

kiralyfi


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 25)

varangy


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 25)

csok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

:ugras:


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 25)

heves(csok)???


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Szenvedelyes


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 25)

Brekus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

leveli


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 25)

Varangyos :-(


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Bekuljunk


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 25)

kiengesztel;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Megbocsat


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 26)

Orokre


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 26)

mindhalalig


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 26)

fatylat ra


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 26)

feledni


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 26)

Törölni


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 26)

..nehez


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 26)

fajdalmas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 26)

kín


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 26)

kinai


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 26)

ferde


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 26)

torony


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 26)

kilátó


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 26)

Janos-hegy


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 26)

estere odavarom


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 26)

amen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

ima


----------



## andika (2006 Március 26)

templom?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

torony


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 26)

harang


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 27)

virag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 27)

koszoru


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 27)

temetés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 27)

Tor


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 27)

zebe-zaba


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 27)

disznóvágás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 27)

disznotor


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 27)

hurka (nyám - nyám -nyám) :0:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 27)

oldokles (szegeny malac)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 27)

csata /szegeny Efi/


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 27)

vérfürdő!


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 27)

Drakula


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 27)

Transzilvania


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 27)

Szilvapalinka


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 27)

vampir


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 27)

fokhagyma


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 27)

zaziki


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 27)

saláta


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Fitt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

csinos


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Elegáns


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

sportos


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Fess


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

Szép


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Kívánatos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

Tetszetős


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Mutatós


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

látványos


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 27)

Izgalmas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 27)

Érdekes


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 27)

Elkepeszto


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 27)

elmeny


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 27)

esemeny


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 27)

Hir


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 28)

Gólya - hír


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 28)

terhesseg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

Katasztrofa


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 28)

világ vége


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 28)

János Jelenések


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Március 28)

aktuális


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 28)

időszerű


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

idötlen


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 28)

végtelen


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 28)

horizont


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

horizontalis


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

fekve iszik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

szlopal


----------



## Fauve (2006 Március 28)

Juniperus...


----------



## Fauve (2006 Március 28)

Na jó... azért mert lassú voltam, büntiből folytatom magam és visszacsatolok hozzátok... 

BORÓKAPÁLINKA


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 28)

eperfa hordó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 28)

Bor


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 28)

must


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 28)

Édes


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 28)

szerelem


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 28)

sötét verem


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Március 28)

Félelem


----------



## Fauve (2006 Március 28)

Ceruza elem


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

elemi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

udvariassag


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 28)

Elozekeny ;-)


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

megelöz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

tolakszik


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

könyököl


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 28)

utolso par ...elore fuss ....!!!


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

adj kiraly katonat


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 28)

Nyuszi ul a fuben ...


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 28)

elvesztettem zsebkendömet :12:


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 28)

Taknyos marad az orrod


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 29)

:!: (nem...
mert megkaptak a )SZEPLEGENYEK


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 29)

szepleanyok


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 29)

ne sírjatok... és mi mégis itt vagyunk!


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 29)

*Mi újra itt vagyunk, és itt is maradunk!
Mi újra itt vagyunk, a végsőkig harcolunk!
Mi újra itt vagyunk, sosem hátrálunk!
Európa ébredj! Mi újra itt vagyunk!*


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 29)

Mint a mokus fenn a fan .....;-)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 29)

vidám


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 29)

adam


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 29)

csutka


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 30)

kukorica (qkoricza)


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 30)

Janos


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 30)

Julis


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 30)

Julius


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 30)

Iluska


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 30)

nagymosas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 30)

mosopor


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 30)

(n)agymosás


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 30)

szekta


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 30)

hülyeség


----------



## bullstar (2006 Március 31)

_*Ha fájna !*_


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 31)

orditana


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 31)

(fába szorult) féreg


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 31)

visit


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 31)

virslit


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 31)

vursli


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 1)

céllövölde


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 1)

*Szolanc*

Bucsu


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 2)

*A fegyverektől.*


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 2)

oreg halasz


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 2)

tenger


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 2)

*SÓS* - *SOS* :..:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 2)

SOS-masnapos


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 3)

Sos borszesz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 3)

borszesz? inkább *konyak *


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 3)

gyogyir


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 3)

fejfajas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 3)

Kőbalta


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 3)

bárd


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 3)

Edward *király 


*


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 3)

angol király
Léptet fakó lován


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 3)

milyen áldott két *csikó* ez
egyik sem kér abrakot


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 3)

zöld ISTALOBAN fekete lovak,piros szenat esznek????


----------



## katamama (2006 Április 3)

csoki !


----------



## cini (2006 Április 3)

Margit írta:


> zöld ISTALOBAN fekete lovak,piros szenat esznek????


 
görögdinnye


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 3)

cini írta:


> görögdinnye


 
 Összefut a NYAL a szamba


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 3)

Gyermekkorom kedvenc vacsoraja


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 3)

tejbegríz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

tejberizs


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

rizskokh


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

felfújt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

lufi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

pufi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

kover


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

dagi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

tultaplalt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

elhízott


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

vizilo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

maci


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 3)

jó *puha *


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

pihe


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

toll


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 3)

párna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

huzat


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 4)

tolat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

vonat


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 4)

teher


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 4)

nehezseg


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 4)

küzdelem


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 4)

házasság


----------



## cini (2006 Április 4)

...válóper...


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

valo ok :butt:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 4)

szerető


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

romantikus


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

szertelen(nö)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

pajkos


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

pajzan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

lenyugozo


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 4)

látványos


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

mutatos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

Csinos


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

csini baba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

Strand


----------



## kata53 (2006 Április 4)

uszógumi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

kacsas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 4)

főnővér :mrgreen:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

beteg


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 4)

angol


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

gróf


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 4)

gazdag


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

Monte Cristo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Alexander Dumas


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 4)

testör


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Athos


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 4)

Porthos & Aramis


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

Kard párbaj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

_Az összes testőrt nem illik lelőni_

összeesküvés


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

Nem is lőtték le öket

Trónviszály


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Értsd úgy ahogy gondoltam


Féltékenység


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

Szép kék az ég..

Zöldszemű szörnyeteg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Szerintem


macskaszem ( és nem szörnyeteg)


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

Fényvisszaverő prizma


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

kukker


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Fény...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

Hold(feny)


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 4)

Melitta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Csillag(fény)


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

JNSz.

Esthajnal Csillag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Bp

Vénusz


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

csillagszoro


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 4)

Sajnos nem. Visegrág
Jupiter


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

13

Uránus


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

csaknem a Holdra vagytok? hiaba, mert sajtbol van


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

Ementáli(?)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

trapista


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 4)

medve


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

marvany


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 4)

brumogo


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 4)

doromb


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 5)

hangszer


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 5)

_fűszer_


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 5)

baber


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 5)

koszoru


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 5)

lányok


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

asszonyok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 5)

anyak


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

nagyanyak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 5)

Dedik


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

ükanyak


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 5)

unokak


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

kontinuitas


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 5)

családfa


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 5)

örökösök


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 5)

Hagyaték


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

jegyzö


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 5)

végrendelet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 5)

végakarat


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Április 5)

Wales


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 5)

álom


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 5)

....edes alom..


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 5)

horkolas


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 6)

Apak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 6)

ébresztő


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 6)

vekker


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 6)

Csörög


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 6)

kigyo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

Bekuci


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 6)

állati


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 6)

jó


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 6)

yoga


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 6)

torna


----------



## andika (2006 Április 6)

edzés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 6)

mozgás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 7)

tánc


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 7)

zene


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Ricsaj


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

szellemes ;-)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 7)

komikus


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

Latyi


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 7)

humor


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 7)

Karinthy Frigyes (humorban nem ismer tréfát :5: )


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 7)

Igy irtok ti????!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Magyarazom a bizonyitvanyom


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 7)

Bukott diák :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Nincs kapu nem lehet bemenni:--:


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 7)

(mindig van egy)Kiskapu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Magyar szokas


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 7)

..husveti locsolas


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 7)

vizes vodor


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 7)

parfum


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 7)

csajok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 7)

Ricsaj


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 7)

disco


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 7)

tánc


----------



## andika (2006 Április 7)

ismerkedés


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 7)

csajok (szex)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 7)

flört


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

randevu


----------



## andika (2006 Április 7)

bókok


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 7)

divatja múlt... (sajnos)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 7)

vallomások


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 7)

villanasok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 7)

(röpke)percek


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 7)

mulo pillanat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

sex


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 8)

mamorito pillanat..........


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 8)

részeg /egy pillanat alatt elfelejt a földön járni /


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 8)

bufelejto


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 8)

Pálinka


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 8)

futyulos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Barack


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 8)

lekvar


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 8)

bukta


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

lekvár


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 8)

nagymami


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

szemüveg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

Üvegszem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

oregszem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

Tyúkszem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

szemtelen


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

vak


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

eb


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

Be


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Beeeeeeeeeeee :4:


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 8)

Bárány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

Farkas


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 8)

Piroska


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 8)

mese


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 8)

igazság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

nezopont


----------



## GIGI (2006 Április 8)

Kancsal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

A nosteny is


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

hamis


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

ál


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

álarc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

ruha


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

verés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

szadizmus


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

erőszak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

nemi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

némi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

segitseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

hős:555:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

szájhős


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Nos:99:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

házas


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

csiga


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

meztelen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

esztelen


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

fesztelen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

laza


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 9)

kapcsolat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

könnyed


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

oltozek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

frakk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

kutya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

Károly bácsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

nyugdij


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

vicc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

gunyolodas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

irónia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Fanyar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

keserű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Miraviz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

Szörnyű


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

Csocsi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

Főnök


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

Lebukott


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

kiengedik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Nem eloszor


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

és nem utoljára


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

megszokta


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

mazo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

mázlista


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

es SZEP


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 9)

az a szép, az a szép,akinek a szeme kék :ugras:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 9)

igaz


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

igaztalan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Efi:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

Kiráááááááááááááááááááááááály


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Aha. Az Pontos J:roll:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 9)

akkor hajó


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

süllyed Csocsi kedvéért süjjed


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

a vernyomasom


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

szív


----------



## andika (2006 Április 9)

pia


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 10)

kisüsti


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Menyorszag:111:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

rozsaszin vilag..............a sok kisustitol.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

kodosites


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

masnap


----------



## MCooper (2006 Április 10)

Jövő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Van?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

szemuveg nincs?


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 10)

vak pali


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

mindent lat


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 10)

tavcso


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

célpont


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 10)

cél lövölde


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 10)

*géppuska *(azzal talán eltalálom :mrgreen


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 10)

bevonulás


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

dobszó


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 10)

Dobó István


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Eger


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

Bikavééééééééééééééééééér:222:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

vagohid


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 10)

friss hus


----------



## andika (2006 Április 10)

hentes


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 10)

dagado (?)


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

fogyókúra


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Április 10)

Fitness


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

kinszenvedes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

tortúra


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

csillagtúra (rally)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

Űrutazás


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

Mars


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

Jól van na megyek már 

Hold


----------



## andika (2006 Április 10)

ne menj inkább...IRJÁL!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

levél


----------



## andika (2006 Április 10)

hol?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

Majd ha megírom ezután 

leveles láda


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Postas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

kézbesítő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

vallalat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

cég


----------



## andika (2006 Április 10)

multi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

filter


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

szuro


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

szúró


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

ar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

árvíz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

viziszony


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

tömegiszony


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

tomegvonzas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 10)

fizika


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

matek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

tagozat


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

francia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

sex


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

szenyo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

azmiaz?


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

szendvics


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Aha. Szalamis


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

sonkas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Husveti?


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

KARACSONYi nem lehet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Jezuska


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 10)

tizorai


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Melita, lassu vagy


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

Te meg nagyon GYORS


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

villam


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

akkor hol ide hol meg oda CSAPSZ????????


----------



## alya (2006 Április 10)

és ezért mit KAPSZ?


----------



## rena (2006 Április 10)

amit csak SZERETnek


----------



## alya (2006 Április 11)

ehhez nem kell KERET!


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Hogy ha keret, akkor RÁMA, hogy ha Ráma, akkor margarin.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

korozott


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 11)

De csak a VALODI juh turobol jo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

original


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 11)

Vagy HAGYOMANYOS


----------



## rena (2006 Április 11)

Levi's


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 11)

farmer


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 11)

ostermelo


----------



## rena (2006 Április 11)

mezogazdasag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 11)

TSZCS :mrgreen:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

TSz-elnök ( ha kimegy a határba ....:111


----------



## alya (2006 Április 11)

Téged ellök (mert benedvesZTetett ott egyedül)


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

ZT az Zetor ? :shock:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 11)

talány


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

katalán


----------



## alya (2006 Április 11)

ha netalán (nem zetor se nem traktor)


----------



## rena (2006 Április 11)

akKOR


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

aggastyan


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 11)

a ven kecske ......


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

só


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 11)

besoroz(tad magad ebbe a korosztalyba)


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 11)

kopasz (kis katona, új katona)


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 12)

Csupasz ( csiga)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 12)

Meztelen


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 12)

Fesztelen


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 12)

esztelen


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 12)

tehetetlen


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 12)

fogyókúrázó


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 12)

elégedetlen


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

elégedett


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 12)

(mint a jolakott) napkozis


----------



## rena (2006 Április 12)

ovodas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 12)

uzsonnas taska


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

tízórai


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

ötórai (tea)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

tánc


----------



## alya (2006 Április 12)

jó játék ez a szó LÁNC


----------



## rena (2006 Április 12)

Hid


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

hód


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

fog


----------



## rena (2006 Április 12)

huzas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

huzat


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 13)

fulfajas


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

lukteto (full vagy zene)


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 13)

zaklató


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

molesztal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 13)

inzultál


----------



## rena (2006 Április 13)

inzulin


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 13)

cukorbeteg


----------



## rena (2006 Április 13)

tu


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 13)

Vagy PIRULA


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

tabletta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 13)

tabella


----------



## andika (2006 Április 13)

foci


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 13)

sport


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

karete


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

ripost


----------



## alya (2006 Április 13)

ki most?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

csorte


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 13)

Melitta írta:


> csorte


 
hajsza


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 13)

verseny


----------



## alya (2006 Április 13)

tudás


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 13)

okos


----------



## alya (2006 Április 13)

bölcs


----------



## rena (2006 Április 13)

kozmondas


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

szólásmondás


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 13)

Igazságok


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 14)

álom


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 14)

abrandozas


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 14)

holdkoros


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 14)

fárasztó


----------



## cini (2006 Április 14)

evajudit írta:


> fárasztó


 
Akkor PIHEN-jünk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 14)

A Komp


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 14)

ladik


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 14)

Balaton


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 14)

vitorlázás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 14)

*sárkány*repülő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 14)

sárkány ellen *sárkányfű *


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 14)

hazisarkany (cimtol mar regen megszabadultam)


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 14)

konyhatunder


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 15)

dezsatunder


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Április 15)

tündérlala


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 15)

tündérfalat


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 15)

tündérfalat? Déva *vár*a ... :mrgreen: ott egy tündér tartja a falat!


----------



## alya (2006 Április 16)

tartós


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 17)

tej


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Tehen


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 17)

Mehemet


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 17)

gyerekvers


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

gyerek


----------



## alya (2006 Április 17)

szeretet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

szerelem


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 17)

isteni erzes


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 17)

Bizsergés


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 17)

hangya rock :5:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 17)

hangyaboly


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Kiralyno


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 17)

sakk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

tabla


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 17)

fekete-fehér


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

opart


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 17)

Vasarelly


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 17)

Pepita


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 17)

kockás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 17)

szogletes


----------



## alya (2006 Április 17)

kerek


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 17)

gurul


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

lavina


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 18)

sarkanyrepulo


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 18)

Ikarus


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 18)

viasz


----------



## alya (2006 Április 18)

formálható


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

alakítható


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 18)

lehetoseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

mód


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 18)

Vagy LEHETETLENSEG:..:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

tehetetlenség


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 18)

Mellefogas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 18)

tevedes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

hiba


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

hibátlan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

pl. Csillag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 18)

önértékelés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

ez csak *vicc*


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

Még egy ilyen vicc,
a fogadnak *sicc*. :evil:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 18)

macska


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

dorombol


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 18)

cicamica (Futrinka utca)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 18)

hízeleg


----------



## alya (2006 Április 18)

hamis


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 18)

hazug


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

talmi


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 18)

szakál


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 18)

pajesz


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 19)

Szőrzet


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

Borosta


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 19)

gillette


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 19)

hab


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 19)

tejszín


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 19)

csokitorta


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 19)

édesség


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 19)

fuj (ra se merek nezni)


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 19)

bonbonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 19)

finom


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

mindent a szemnek!


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

semmit a kéznek???????????


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 19)

házasság


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 19)

anyós


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

porhanyos


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

boszorkany


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

sopru


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

repülés


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

repulo


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

Ejtoernyo


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

esernyo


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

eso


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

zapor


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

Szabad esés.


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 19)

hasra eses


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

pofara


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

nagy nevetés!!haha.


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

vicc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 19)

elet


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

poén


----------



## andika (2006 Április 19)

kabaré


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 19)

vidam SZINPAD


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 19)

Sas


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

madar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 19)

csirke


----------



## andika (2006 Április 19)

comb


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

csont


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 19)

porkolt


----------



## rena (2006 Április 19)

paprikas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 19)

tejfol


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 19)

nokedli../a pörkölthöz/


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 20)

hokedli


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 20)

konyha (gyermekkorom szép konyhája kopott fehér hokedlivel  )


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 20)

nagymami *kemencéje*


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 20)

macska (a kemencepadkán)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 20)

dorombolas


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 20)

Mikor a fiaim kicsik voltak azt mondtak hogy megy a MOTORja


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 20)

Robogo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 20)

lobogó


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 20)

Sződd a *selymet* elvtárs !


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 20)

Azt a *hernyó *szövi nem az elvtárs


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 20)

szovogep


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 20)

*Dumagép *


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 20)

Szókincs


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 20)

szocseples


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 20)

Melitta írta:


> szocseples


 
cséphadaró


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 20)

aratás


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 20)

kalász


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 20)

búza


----------



## rena (2006 Április 20)

kalasz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 20)

árpa


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 21)

Árpi


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 21)

Zámbó?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 21)

ongyilkossag?


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 21)

menekules


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 21)

árvíz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 21)

gumicsónak


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 21)

evező


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 21)

kajak


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 21)

folyo


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 21)

Niagara


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 21)

turizmus


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 21)

nyaralás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 21)

utazas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 21)

túrista


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 21)

hegy


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 21)

Mohamed


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 21)

Dania


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 22)

Ujsag


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 22)

régiség


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 22)

oszeres


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 22)

lim-lom


----------



## alya (2006 Április 22)

kacat


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 22)

lomtalanítás


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 22)

takaritás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 22)

porolas


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 22)

porszivózás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 23)

padlókefélőgép


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 23)

takaritógép


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 23)

mi, asszonyok


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 23)

bejarono


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 23)

megfizethetetlen


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 23)

Fizerett TOLVAJ


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

Drake KAPITANY


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 23)

vezető


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

7 Vezer


----------



## alya (2006 Április 23)

Attila


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 23)

Hogy jön ide Attila ? A hét vezér: Álmos, Előd, Ond, Kund, Tas, Huba és Töhötöm. Attila hun vezér volt.:shock:


----------



## alya (2006 Április 23)

szólánc


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 23)

eszterlánc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

gyom


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 23)

irtó


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 23)

szunyog


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 23)

vérszívó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

Apeh


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 23)

adóbevallás (május 31)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 23)

bevallottam


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

orult


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 23)

adocsalo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

szegyen


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 23)

de ...hasznos


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 24)

szemesnek áll a világ!  hát, még a *szemtelennek* :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 24)

pimasz


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 24)

nagypofáju


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 24)

bobeszedu


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 24)

hallgatosag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 24)

közönség


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 24)

taps


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 24)

vihar


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 24)

szél


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 24)

Susogás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 24)

lombkorona


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 24)

falevél


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 24)

Tu


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 24)

varras


----------



## cini (2006 Április 24)

Bozse írta:


> varras


 
...mentén REPED...:|


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 24)

hibas


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 24)

elromlott


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 24)

rossz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 24)

lemerült


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 24)

kimerült


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Április 24)

fáradt


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 24)

túlhajszolt


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Április 24)

meg(el)gyötört


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

lestrapált


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 25)

feleség


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 25)

*egész*ség :mrgreen:


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

kerek-ség


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 25)

kocka-sag


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

idomok?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 25)

karosszeria


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 25)

lökharito


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 25)

csocsike írta:


> karosszeria


 
Hummer (autó)


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

jármü


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 25)

Roli


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 25)

csocsike írta:


> Roli


 
Taliga


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 25)

kertimunka


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

*Kapálás*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

gyomlálás


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

fárasztó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

kimerítő


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

alapos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

lapos


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

vékony


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

cérnaszál


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

nádszál


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

elszáll


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 25)

pillangó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

lepke


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

szines


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

tarka


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

barka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

tavasz


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

virágok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

illatos


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 25)

Bűz (Illatos út, dög telep)


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 25)

sieto leptek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

futás


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 25)

kerget a *kutya*


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 25)

meg a szag


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 25)

a bűz elűz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

messzire


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 25)

Túl az Óperencián


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 25)

és azon is túl


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 25)

kurtafarkú malac


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 26)

*Miről álmodik a lány !! (méghogy kurta?) *


----------



## Egon (2006 Április 26)

Rolam


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 26)

ego (d) van rendesen,csak is rolad almodnak a lanyok


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 26)

vágy-álom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

Ha Egon akkor REMALOM


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 26)

szellem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

Arthur


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 26)

király


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 26)

lefejezes


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 26)

Koppány ( a pogány)

Irta: István, a király


----------



## alya (2006 Április 26)

kard


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

fegyver


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 26)

puskapor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

hordo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 26)

tároló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

helyseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 26)

raktár


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 26)

riasztó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 26)

csengő


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 26)

csellengö


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 26)

kirandulas


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 26)

bokaficam


----------



## alya (2006 Április 26)

borogatás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 26)

gyógyulás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 26)

fojamat


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 26)

elemzés


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 27)

*Nemzés  *


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 27)

igenzes


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 27)

ráhagyás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 27)

horgolas


----------



## Margit (2006 Április 27)

horkolas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 27)

húzza a *lóbőr*t :mrgreen:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 27)

alszik


----------



## idgam (2006 Április 27)

szunyál


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 27)

*eláll*:222:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 27)

felall


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 27)

viagra


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 27)

megmento


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 29)

védőangyal


----------



## blimey40 (2006 Április 29)

őr


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

kutya


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 30)

huseg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 30)

ELV / huseg /


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 30)

Elvtars


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Április 30)

Május elseje


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 30)

ünnep


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 30)

vidám


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 30)

park


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 30)

Parkról nekem füves-fás terület jut az eszembe.


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 1)

es a bogracsgulyas


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 1)

kerti party


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

roston sült


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 1)

steak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

szék


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 1)

széklet :lol:


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 1)

szorulas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

beontes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

kellemetlen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

szag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

szagtalanító


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

kristaly


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

pohár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

pezsgo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

fűrdő


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 1)

bikini


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

monokini


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

monokli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

verekedos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

nem vagyok én olyan *bátor*


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 1)

akkor GYÁVA?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

nyuszi


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 1)

ero


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

izom


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 1)

expander


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 1)

soprteszköz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

teniszlabda


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 2)

játék


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 2)

szorakozas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

szabadidő


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

pihenes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

üdülés


----------



## Murgo (2006 Május 2)

szabadsag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

szerelem (e kettő kell nekem.  )


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

.....szerelem


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

(gyorsab voltal)de egy huron PENDÜL-ünk


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

Margit, ezt sikerült jól egyszerre írnunk! :mrgreen:

Akkor folytassuk: cimbalom


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

nekem meg....sötet verem


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

Oké! Ha sötét, akkor *mécses *...


----------



## Murgo (2006 Május 2)

örökmécses


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

fáklyaláng


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

szalmalang


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

lánglovag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 2)

tuzolto


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

fecskendő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 2)

heroin


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

kábulat


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 2)

amulat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

bámulat


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 2)

latomas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 2)

liderc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

álom


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

..és valóság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 2)

szomoru


----------



## alya (2006 Május 2)

nagy a feje, búsuljon a LÓ


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

olló


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 2)

kés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

villa


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 2)

ebed


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 2)

uzsonna


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 2)

dietas


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 2)

a vacsora (akkor almas)


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 2)

Gyetyafény ( vacsorához):11:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 2)

keringő


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 3)

Kerengő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

Szedules


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

korhinta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

Torocsik


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

emlekek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

nosztalgia


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

regi srac


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 3)

Egy fiú a *ház*ból


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 3)

lépcsőház


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 3)

(sracok a)HATSOUDVAR(-rol)


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 3)

dufart


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 3)

kö falak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

Karthago


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 3)

\\m/ \\m/ \\m/ \\m/ Apank utjan..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

Voros jelek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 3)

kereszt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

ut


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 3)

elágazás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

valaszut


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 3)

Zsátutca


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 3)

tabla


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 3)

buza??


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

iranyito


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 3)

vezető


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 3)

autó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 3)

út


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Május 3)

tejút


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

Goncolszeker


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 3)

asztrológia


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 3)

sors


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 3)

*sorselemzés* (Karsay Ibolya honlapja  ez itt a reklám helye)


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 3)

szellemtan (Karsay Istvan)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 3)

horoszkop


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 3)

:656:


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 3)

Tanulás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 4)

jo pap


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 4)

predikator


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 4)

próféta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 4)

szakal


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 4)

szekál


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 4)

szecskal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 4)

darabol


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 4)

hidegver


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 4)

denever


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 4)

ultrahang


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 4)

vizsgálat


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 4)

Nőgyógyász (puncimókus)


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 4)

Mint a mókus fenn a fán !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 4)

az Uttoro


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 4)

fejtörő


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 4)

vidam


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 4)

park


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 4)

parkolo


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 4)

hány *cédula *az élet?


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 4)

felcedula


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 4)

zártosztály


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

Harshegy


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 5)

szanatórium


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 5)

pad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

padodo


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 5)

fogyókura


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 5)

butaság


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 5)

Asszony a neved ! 
S míly ostoaság is a férfilét nélküled!
(M. Laurens)


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

butasag?????
Hiusag!!!!!


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 5)

S hiúság kérkedni a múlandó széppel
Hisz minden mi szép, az elmúlás felé lépdel.
(M. Laurens )


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

Osz


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

Szeptember vegen....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

Meg nyilnak a volgyben a kerti VIRAGOK


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

meg zöldel a NYARFA az ablak elött...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

nyarfa- NYIRSEG


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

Nyirfak....feher törzsü fak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

Abbol csinaljak az indianok a KENUT


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

jo,hogy nem KINNINT


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

az KESERU /tonic /


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 5)

íz


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 5)

de GIN-nel jo :34:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 5)

kakao


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

habos?


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 5)

Édes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

En? Fuj.:111: LIKOR


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 5)

forro


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 5)

Csoki


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 5)

*Dagi *_(leszel)_


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 5)

Sovány ( Voltam)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 5)

gebe


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 5)

csontváz


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 5)

mérleg (Karsay Pisti!)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 5)

*patika*mérleg


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 5)

mérges


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 5)

dühös


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 5)

dühöng


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 5)

tombol


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 5)

hurrikán


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 5)

dorombol


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 6)

macska


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 6)

Perzsa


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 6)

szönyeg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 6)

repulo


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 6)

Hollandi


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 6)

bolygo?


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 7)

golyhó ?


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 7)

hógolyo


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 7)

hoeses


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 7)

Hóember


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 7)

szanko


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 7)

sielés..szép havas hegyek?


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 7)

Kanada


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 7)

távolság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 7)

mint uveggolyo


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 7)

Üveggolyó?

*Gyerekkorom*


UI: most visszaemlékszem amikor még villamossal uatztunk be Palotáról szántóföldeken keresztül a Keletiig, ott egy másik villamossal mentünk végig a Rákóczi úton, és a Felszabadulás téren volt a végállomás.

Akkor lehettem 4-5 éves, és a trafikban vettünk mindíg színes üveggolyókat, és jókat játszottunk vele, esküszöm jobb volt mint egy *play station ! *

*Emlékszem az óviban volt szines tv-énk (1962-64!), a fekete - fehér Duna tv elé egy színes müanyaglapot ragasztottak, és színes hatása volt a képnek, a Geszler nővérekre még emlékszem, hogy azok énekeltek és én tátott szájjal néztem az éppen aktuális szerelmemmel kéz a kézben :23: *

(és ezt hiszem aznap fehér bugyi volt a kedvenc óvónénin)


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 7)

József Attila = *költő *


----------



## kandur (2006 Május 7)

Marai Sandor
azert mert o is aprilis 11 - en szuletett


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 7)

áPRILIS 11. - a KÖLTÉSZET NAPJA


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 7)

versünnep


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 7)

könyvsátor


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 8)

olvasnivalok


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 8)

írás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 8)

rovas?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 8)

Látszik: sok van a rovásodon..:mrgreen: (Olvastam ám! )
A topic helyett, jobb a *kőtábla *... ;-)


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 8)

Mózes


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 8)

Mózes-kosár


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 8)

Bébi


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 8)

Rebi


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Május 8)

gyerek


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 8)

aldas


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 8)

Békesség


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 8)

szentbeszéd


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 8)

szeretet


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 8)

*Töltött Káposzta ! *  (nagyon szeretem )


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

paradicsomos káposzta


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 8)

lucskos kaposzta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

rakott káposzta


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 8)

*BÖGYÖMBE  * (rakott káposzta )


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 8)

éhes vagyok!

*Gyomor*


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 8)

*pacal*


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 8)

Füstöltszalonna! (hagymával) Jeeeeee


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 8)

Leendő kanada buli Csömörön....* Bogrács*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

gulyás


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 8)

Kanász


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

pásztor


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 8)

Kondás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

juhász


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 8)

Juhászbojtár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

libapásztor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 8)

Birka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

nyáj


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 8)

irka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

firka


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 8)

grafiti


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 8)

Rajz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

ábra


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 8)

karc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 8)

kvarc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 8)

homokora


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 8)

kakkukos


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 8)

lancos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 8)

bomba


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 8)

NŐ


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 8)

Kime_*nő :222:*_


----------



## rena (2006 Május 8)

baka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 8)

szivar


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 8)

Havanna


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 8)

Hamingway


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 8)

halszálka


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

_*Torok*_


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 9)

mandula


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 9)

likőr


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 9)

alkohol


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 9)

unicum


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

ritkasag


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 9)

feher hollo


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 9)

Othelló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

albino


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 9)

Albano


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

zene


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

_*Ária*_


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 9)

koncert


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Bálterem


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 9)

tanc


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Tangó


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 9)

keringo


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

_*Repülő*_


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 9)

sas madar


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Madárpók


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

pokhalo


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Hálózat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

feszultseg


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Levezetés


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 9)

Lazitás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

pihenés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

hibernalas


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 9)

mokusok(a torontoi parkokban)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

mogyoró ( a mókusoknak)


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 9)

Mogyoród


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

Forma 1


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 9)

manöken


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

divat


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 9)

modell


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

nyeszlet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

gebe


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

Virsli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

vursli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

korhinta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 9)

szédülés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 9)

hasis:ugras:


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Kolumbia


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Május 9)

szegénység


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 9)

Koldus


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 10)

.. és *királyfi*


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 10)

fabol faragott


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 10)

Bartók


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 10)

cantata profana


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 10)

zene


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 10)

bona


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 10)

csindradatta /lehet, hogy nem jól irtam/


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 10)

cirkusz


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 10)

Kusz- Kusz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 11)

török


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 11)

basa


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 11)

hárem


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 11)

*Hölgy*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Harpia


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 11)

pia


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 11)

Pianínó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Bosendorfer


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 11)

hangverseny


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

ricsaj


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 11)

*Páros-horkolás*  ( Ideje aludni mennem ):..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Zene -bona


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 11)

unneprontok!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Bocsanat


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 11)

udvariassag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

modor


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 11)

illendo


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 11)

ragadozó madár


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

sas


----------



## alya (2006 Május 11)

szárnyal (vagy csak repül)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

A nehez KO


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

Ki TUDJA (hol all meg).....Jo reggelt Csöcsike!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Joreggelt neked is. TUDAT


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

hasadás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

Mag /omles/ Eger kiragta a zsakot


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

a hülye egér és most ott tátong egy
*lyuk *


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

Zsakomban a MAKOM,makomban a rakom.Kivagta a zsakom,kihullott a MAKOM.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

akkor most hogy lesz ebből mákos *tészta*?


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 11)

Mákonyos cvekkedli


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 11)

Bullstar megelőztél..  

A cvekedli nálam a *puszedli*re tereli gondolatomat..


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

guba


----------



## alya (2006 Május 11)

akkor még legyen egy kis BÖGYÖLLŐ


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

Angyal?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

kancsal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

HUTLEN him:99:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

a *hálátlan*ja


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 11)

halapenz


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 11)

halal penz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 11)

piszkos ANYAGIAK:,,:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

de *szükséges  *


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 11)

(Szükséges) Rossz.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

pedig *hasznos*


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 11)

*haszontalan*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 11)

bor(a)valo


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 11)

Parasolvencia


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 11)

parasol


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 11)

betegség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

kór


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 11)

orvos


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 11)

Boncmester


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

hentes


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 11)

mészáros


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 11)

mészárszék


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 11)

Petrovics


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 11)

Rejtő jenő


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 11)

Bugatti


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 12)

Meg kéne *UGATNI  *


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 12)

ha ugat, akkor *karaván*.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 12)

Sajt


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 12)

turo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 12)

Lepeny


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 12)

tehen?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 12)

Tarka


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 12)

mehemed


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 12)

Meg ne huzd a tehen FARKAT


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 12)

bojt


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 12)

rojt


----------



## Gorilla (2006 Május 12)

tojt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 12)

folyt


----------



## Gorilla (2006 Május 12)

kov


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 12)

jön


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 12)

halad


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 12)

ér


----------



## Gorilla (2006 Május 13)

érsek


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 13)

papol


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 13)

*Mindhiába*


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 13)

*Mindörökké*


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 13)

Amen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 13)

Hiszekegy


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 13)

egyszó


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 13)

*És más semmi*


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 13)

másnap


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 13)

Másvilág


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 13)

Világosság


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 13)

Lumen


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 13)

mennyei


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 14)

ördögi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 14)

gonosz:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 14)

Lucifer


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

ferde


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 14)

görbe


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

egyenes


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 14)

*Becsületes !*


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

Őszinte


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 14)

becsuletes


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 14)

És ismét csak
*BECSÜLETES !* * (3 szor is ) *


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

Őszinte ( mindig)!


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 14)

Hamis


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 14)

penz


----------



## griffiths (2006 Május 14)

*PIHAMIS* ( _a tehembuháját!_ )


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

Misi


----------



## griffiths (2006 Május 14)

*penz-ha-misi-to*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 14)

bűnöző


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

Őnzö ..


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 14)

egoista


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 14)

fizikai síkon élő ember


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

stabil


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 14)

biztonsag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 14)

biztosítás


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

*Táska*


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 14)

*Iskolatáska* :mrgreen:


----------



## Spanky (2006 Május 14)

hazifeladat


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 14)

Iskola


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 14)

vakacioooo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 14)

nyár


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 14)

Napozás ( vele)


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 15)

tópart


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 15)

ezusthid


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 15)

fogorvos


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 15)

orvosság


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 15)

Fagifor


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 15)

Fordul


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 15)

pördül


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 15)

pödör


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

sodor


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 15)

fon


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

sző


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 15)

nő


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 15)

növer


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 15)

vérvörös


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 15)

rózsa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 15)

olaj


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 15)

..fak hegye


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 15)

szentbeszed


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 15)

fustolo


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 15)

sonka- kolbasz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

disznóság


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 15)

finomsag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

mennyei


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 15)

disznótor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

disznótoros


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Május 15)

Lacipecsenye ( Füstöltszalcsi nincs?)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 15)

pecsenye sütő


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 15)

kolbász + jó sok, *sör *:mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 15)

Hab


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 15)

a tortan


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 16)

ehes diszno... /mivel almodik?/


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 16)

makk


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 16)

bükk


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

fenyves-(erdö)


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 16)

mókus


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 16)

akrobata


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 16)

légtornász


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 16)

cirkusz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

Csaladi


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 16)

..kör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

Kreta?


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 16)

sziget?


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 16)

kincses?


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

Anyuka


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 16)

biztonság


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 16)

*Riasztószerelés* (www.karsayalarm.hu) Ez itt a reklám helye...:4: 

Ui: Nagyon köszönöm a Marót Viki számokat, nagyon régóta vágyok rá, szuperek, imádom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

betörő


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

tolvaj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

pandúr


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

Rendör


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

zsaru


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

*Zsarnok*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

gonosz


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

*Rossz *


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

haszontalan


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

*Semmitevő*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

lusta


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

*Rest*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 16)

fest


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 16)

művész


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 16)

Ének müvész?/Jimmy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

halot


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 16)

koszorú


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 16)

Igen..sajna ez /szomorú


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

koszoruslany


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 16)

esküvő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

tragedia


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

Halál


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

nyugalom


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 16)

*Borzalom  *


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

*Ijedtség *


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 16)

félelem


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 16)

batorsag


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 17)

merészség


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 17)

kígyó


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 17)

alma (Ádám & Éva)


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 17)

hofeherke


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 17)

ében


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 17)

világos


----------



## idgam (2006 Május 17)

érthető


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 17)

tagolt


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 17)

Darabolt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 17)

felvagott


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 17)

Szalámi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 17)

zsomle /40 filleres /


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 17)

buci


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 17)

brugo


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 17)

Hleba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 17)

rugó


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 17)

Lengéscsillapító


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 17)

teleszkóp


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 17)

mikroszkóp


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 17)

amoba


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 17)

barátok


----------



## alya (2006 Május 17)

segítőkészek


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 17)

Észrevesznek


----------



## alya (2006 Május 17)

meghalgatnak


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 17)

*Megsimogatnak *


----------



## alya (2006 Május 17)

megvigasztal


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 17)

Átölel


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 17)

érintés


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 17)

szerelem


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 18)

almatlansag


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 18)

nyugodtság


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 18)

beteljesülés


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 18)

vágyakozás


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 18)

illatok


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 18)

rózsa


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 18)

szirom


----------



## alya (2006 Május 18)

virág


----------



## alya (2006 Május 18)

csokor


----------



## Anada (2006 Május 18)

anyák napja


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 18)

*Rózsakert  *


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 18)

Kert


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 18)

kertvaros


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 18)

zöldövezet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 18)

ozon


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 18)

lyuk


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 18)

e g é r


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 18)

egérpad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

fapados


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 19)

villamos


----------



## alya (2006 Május 19)

áram


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

ellenallas


----------



## alya (2006 Május 19)

hullám


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

lovas


----------



## alya (2006 Május 19)

szabad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

engedekeny


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 19)

anya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

adotsag


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 19)

fegyelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

szigor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 19)

szülő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 19)

apa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

os


----------



## alya (2006 Május 19)

kor


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 19)

hánykor ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

kerdes


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 19)

ot orai tea


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 20)

*Délutáni pihenés *


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 20)

relaxáció


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 20)

gyogyaszat


----------



## Ditta (2006 Május 20)

Ki az aki BETEG


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 20)

Mindenki


----------



## alya (2006 Május 20)

gyors gyógyulásra számít


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 20)

remenykedo


----------



## alya (2006 Május 20)

megváltás


----------



## limetta (2006 Május 20)

Bizakodás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 20)

Hit


----------



## alya (2006 Május 21)

szikla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

Kő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 21)

kavics


----------



## alya (2006 Május 21)

sétány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

út


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 21)

akacos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

illatos


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 21)

zsebkendő


----------



## alya (2006 Május 21)

kivarrt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

mintás


----------



## alya (2006 Május 21)

apró


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 21)

topszli


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 21)

Tökmag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 21)

pimasz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

szemtelen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 21)

vak


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

fehérbot


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 21)

palca


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

husáng


----------



## obsitos (2006 Május 21)

bunkócska


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 21)

ostoba


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 21)

Kia herceg


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 22)

Előrelátó


----------



## alya (2006 Május 22)

gondos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 22)

alapos


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 22)

galapagos (szigetekre gondoltam, remélem jól irtam..)


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 22)

hajó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 22)

vitorlás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 23)

vitorlas verseny /Fured/


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 23)

*versenyző*


----------



## alya (2006 Május 23)

sportoló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 23)

ökölvívó


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 23)

verekedes


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 23)

bunyó


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 23)

Háború


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 23)

neee


----------



## alya (2006 Május 23)

hárEm(n)


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 23)

szeretet


----------



## alya (2006 Május 23)

harmónia


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 23)

Nyugalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 23)

béke


----------



## alya (2006 Május 23)

öröm


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 23)

Békesség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 23)

hír


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 23)

Újság


----------



## alya (2006 Május 23)

képes(újság)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 23)

Bulvárlap


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 23)

olvasnivalo


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 23)

valoság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 23)

létezés


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 24)

elet


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 24)

élmény


----------



## alya (2006 Május 24)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 24)

Létezés


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 24)

Föld


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 24)

Bolygó


----------



## tothek (2006 Május 24)

Kék üveggolyó


----------



## alya (2006 Május 24)

klikker


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 24)

kukker


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 24)

Leskelődő


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 24)

Lopakodó


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 24)

Osonó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 24)

Megbúvó


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 24)

Fantom


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 24)

*Rejtek adó*


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 24)

Erdő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 24)

liget


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 24)

liget


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 24)

Csillag, megelőztél.. 

pad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 24)

farkas


----------



## alya (2006 Május 24)

és a Piroska


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 24)

*FARKATLAN ?   *


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 24)

katlan


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 25)

indián


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 25)

tollas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

labda


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 25)

foci


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 25)

*játékos*


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 25)

kicsi, de jatekos?


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*Bolhacirkusz *  (  kicsi, de játékos !  )


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

ingyen cirkusz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 25)

botrány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

perpatvar


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*Pitvar Per  *


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

tárgyalás


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*Biznisz    ( Ómagyarul )*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

üzlet


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*Ham-lett*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

kot-lett


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 25)

220 volt


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*Paff-Lett* (nyertél Csillag - om )


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

hol van a *nyeremény*em? :ugras:


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 25)

bocs, hogy belekotyogtam...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 25)

nyugodtan belekotyoghatsz, hiszen ez csak *játék*


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 25)

Akkor Bullstar rontott


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 25)

*RONTOTT- BONTOTT* _ ( nem rontottam, csak egy időben irtunk és te voltál egy árnyékkal gyorsabb )_


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 26)

bontott(csirke)


----------



## bullstar (2006 Május 26)

*Feslett   :222: (már nem csirke )*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

romlott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 26)

szagos


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

orr


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 26)

Fül


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 26)

hallás


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Prímás


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 26)

hegedű


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 26)

tok


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 26)

vonó


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Csikófarok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

copf


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 26)

fonás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

szövés


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 26)

szőttes


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Selyemhernyó


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 26)

Kína(i)


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 26)

piac


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

Nagyfal


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Felfal


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

befal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

zabal


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

étkezik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

ETIKET szerint


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

cimkés(?)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

kés


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

hidegfegyver


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

gyilok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

hóágyú


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

olvadas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

árvíz


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

tenger


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

Szem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 26)

Látás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

latomas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

lidérc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

lang


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Fáklya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

tűz


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Gyufa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

kovakő


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

tapló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

tabló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 26)

kirakat


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

bábu


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

Pinokkió


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 26)

orr


----------



## alya (2006 Május 26)

fül


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 26)

fules


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

tapsi-hapsi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

nyúl


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

odakap


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 26)

megfog


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

zápfog


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 26)

fogó


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 26)

fogocska


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 27)

Játék


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 27)

kaland


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 27)

utazás


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 27)

Aútozás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 27)

repules


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 27)

repülő(madár)


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 27)

sasmadar


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 27)

fecske


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 27)

légy 

/ A sas nem fogdos legyet. / A fecske igen.


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 27)

Keselyű


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 27)

dög


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 28)

Elhullt


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 28)

*Hulló(falevél)*


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 28)

végzet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 28)

Elmúlás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 28)

örök élet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 28)

halhatatlan


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 28)

Láthatatlan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 29)

kísértet


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

lepedö


----------



## alya (2006 Május 29)

ágynemű


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 29)

párna


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 29)

paplan


----------



## Ditta (2006 Május 29)

Agy


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

agyas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

makacs


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

fafejü


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

Pinokio


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

Olaszorszag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

gondola


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

szerenad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

trubadur


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

Verdi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

opera


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 29)

balett


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

Spartacus


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

kereszt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

kivegzes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 29)

horror


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

elet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 29)

rémület


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

retteges


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 29)

félelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

elem


----------



## Szami (2006 Május 29)

lámpa


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

petroleum


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

Omega


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 29)

gyöngyhaju lany


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 29)

Szoke Anni


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 29)

Szőke Tisza


----------



## alya (2006 Május 29)

Tiszavirág


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 29)

délibáb


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 29)

látomás


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 29)

Lidérc


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 29)

Vas-érc


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 29)

kincs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 29)

kincskereső kisködmön


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 29)

kincskereső kisködmön


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 30)

három aranyásó


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Május 30)

Scampolo (együttes)


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 30)

zene


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 30)

blues


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 30)

nadrág


----------



## turoneked (2006 Május 30)

ágáll


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 30)

szakáll


----------



## alya (2006 Május 30)

kék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

vilagos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 30)

király


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

jogar


----------



## alya (2006 Május 30)

korona


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 30)

alya írta:


> korona


 
Tökfödő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 30)

kalap


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 30)

vas?


----------



## turoneked (2006 Május 30)

arany


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 30)

szalma


----------



## turoneked (2006 Május 30)

szalma


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 30)

turoneked írta:


> szalma


 
széna


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 30)

natha


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

baci


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 30)

hapci


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Május 30)

Tudor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

Kuka


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 30)

morgo


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 30)

Vidor


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 30)

banya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

mese


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 30)

vasorru


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

rozsdas


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 30)

sidol van


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

A sidol az reztargyakra van a vasra nem muxik. CLR


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 30)

vasmacska


----------



## evajudit (2006 Május 30)

matróz


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 30)

Matróna


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 31)

Róna


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 31)

Róma


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 31)

Jacobs a(roma)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 31)

Kávé


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Május 31)

terasz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 31)

Kültér


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 31)

..mienk itt a ter...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

gondolat


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Május 31)

csend


----------



## Margit (2006 Május 31)

csendör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

kakastoll


----------



## Bözse (2006 Május 31)

férfiasság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

Emlek


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 31)

nosztalgia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 31)

sóvárgás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Május 31)

kesergés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

FELFOGAS kerdese


----------



## rena (2006 Május 31)

NEHEZkes


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 31)

könnyü


----------



## rena (2006 Május 31)

feladat


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 1)

tanulás


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 1)

tanu


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 1)

Bíróság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 1)

merleg


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 1)

mereg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 1)

duh


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 1)

dühöng


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 1)

mérges


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 1)

zabos


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 1)

indulatos


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Június 1)

Haragos


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 1)

guttautes


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 1)

nyugis (jobb)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 1)

nyűgös


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 1)

*Hisztis))))))))*


----------



## rena (2006 Június 1)

tyuk


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 2)

liba


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 2)

maj


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 2)

finom


----------



## alya (2006 Június 2)

izletes


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 2)

izleses


----------



## alya (2006 Június 2)

formás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 2)

csinos


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 2)

vonzó


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 2)

mulandó


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 2)

elet


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 2)

hullócsillag


----------



## Fruzs (2006 Június 2)

Naprendszer


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 2)

Tejút


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 2)

Ufo


----------



## alya (2006 Június 2)

repülőtányer (és a világűri lény, Alf)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 2)

polus


----------



## alya (2006 Június 2)

(akkor legyen a) déli


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 2)

Nyugati


----------



## elemer (2006 Június 3)

Rozsaszirom írta:


> vonzó


 varlak


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 3)

Rozsaszirom írta:


> Nyugati



szél


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

kozep


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 3)

arany út


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

aranyeso


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

napfény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

arnyek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 3)

árnyoldal


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 3)

Lucifer :33:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 3)

pokol


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 3)

sötét


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 3)

éjszaka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

álom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 3)

világ


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

teremtő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 3)

alkotó


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 3)

szellemvilág (igazi életünk)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

reinkarnáció


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 3)

elemer írta:


> varlak


Vár(lak)


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 3)

óvónéni írta:


> reinkarnáció


új élet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

mag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

omles


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

demográfiai robbanás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

katasztrofa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

vulkánkitörés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

Mount Helen / Vulcan /


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 3)

Vezúv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

Spartacus


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 3)

gladiátor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

aligator


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 3)

navigátor


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 4)

Netscape


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 4)

böngésző


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 4)

olvasó


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 4)

Tanuló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 4)

jó pap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 4)

Szent


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 4)

maga felé hajlik a keze


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 4)

kezes bárány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 4)

jólnevelt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 4)

falu rossza


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 4)

falu szépe


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 4)

Szepsegkiralyno


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 5)

Vasorru Baba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 5)

gonosz MOSTOHA


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 5)

Hamupipoke


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

Hamu és gyémánt


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 5)

Cserháti Zsuzsa


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 5)

*Édes kis fiam( Cs.Zs.)*


----------



## elemer (2006 Június 5)

Szeretlek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

... és gyűlöllek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 5)

Kedves


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

gyere, ülj mellém


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 5)

barátságos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

kézfogás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 5)

emberi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

esendő


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Június 5)

Sziasztok !
Mindenkinek mosolygós napocskát!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

Hát jó, ha senki nem lép tovább, majd én folytatom. (Lehet hogy Clarissa "eltévedése" megzavarta a láncot?) Szóval:

megbotlik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 5)

elcsúszik


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 5)

banánhéj


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 5)

*elesik*


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 5)

sírás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 5)

bánat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 6)

könnyek


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 6)

könyvek


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 6)

Könnyü


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 6)

nyü


----------



## alya (2006 Június 6)

elhasznál


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 6)

használható


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 6)

müködö


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 6)

üzemelő


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 6)

emelő


----------



## qkta (2006 Június 6)

Erőemelő


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 6)

előd...
(amugy mi ennek a szolancnak a szabalya?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 6)

"A magyarok nyilaitól ments meg, Uram minket!"


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 6)

fohász


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 6)

kohász


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 6)

Kohó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 6)

Kohezio


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 7)

dimenzio


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 7)

nagyság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 7)

termet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 7)

szálfa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 7)

szálka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 7)

tövis


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 7)

szúr


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 7)

kés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 7)

fenes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 7)

köszörűs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 7)

vándor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 7)

Madar


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 7)

galamb


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 7)

lelek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

lélekbúvár


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 8)

Dr. Csernus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 8)

Orvos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

boncnok:111:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

daraboló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

gep


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 8)

masina


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

repülő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

cseszealj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

bögre


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 8)

kulacs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

kullancs


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

veradas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

vérátömlesztés


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 8)

vercsoport


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

nulla


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 8)

origó


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 8)

nulla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 8)

számjegy


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 9)

matematika


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 9)

számtan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 9)

agytorna


----------



## alya (2006 Június 9)

sudoku


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 9)

tudos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 9)

Einstein


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 9)

relativ


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 9)

kézzelfogható


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 9)

Szemlelteto


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 9)

Lábatlankodó


----------



## alya (2006 Június 9)

ügyetlenkedő


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 9)

Ügyvéd


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 9)

Jogász


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 9)

vádirat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 10)

Védőbeszéd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

maszlag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 10)

csattanós


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

poen


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 10)

vices


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 10)

vicc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

Sicc


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Slicc


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

nadrág


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

öltöny


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

elegáns


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 10)

nagy estelyi


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

fekete - kis estélyi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

unneplo


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 10)

ünnepelt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 10)

Szulinapos


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 10)

öregedö


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

öreged Ő


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

apád


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

lehetnék


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 10)

Lehetnél..


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Virág


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

napsugár


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Szivárvány


----------



## alya (2006 Június 10)

csoda


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 10)

Nyár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 10)

első szerelem


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Emlékek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 10)

emlékkönyv


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 10)

Idézetek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 10)

hírességek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 10)

Népszerűek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 10)

kitaszítottak


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 11)

szabadok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 11)

elegedettek


----------



## Ditta (2006 Június 11)

Boldogsag:..:


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 11)

öröm


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 11)

söröm


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 11)

söreim


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 11)

komló


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 11)

Tapló


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 11)

Napló


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 11)

Rabló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 12)

Csibész


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 12)

Rumcajsz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 12)

Rajzfilm


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 12)

Dagober


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 12)

dagi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 12)

duci


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 12)

csontkellekcio


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 12)

csontváz


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 12)

gebe (mint Én(( )


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 12)

sovány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 12)

Beteg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 12)

ápolt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 12)

rokerfazon


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 13)

hóbortos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 13)

szeleburdi


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 13)

kajla


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 13)

idetlen


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 13)

időtlen


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 13)

időszerü


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 13)

Jelen


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 13)

jelenes


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 13)

Jelenések könyve


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 13)

Jónás Könyve


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 13)

a vizilo FLEPNIJE?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 13)

nekem ma,idoszerutlen


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 13)

korszerü


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 13)

modern


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 13)

új


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 14)

ujdonsült


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 14)

menyaszony


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 14)

kortalan


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 14)

névtelen


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 14)

Buddha

(Ő a Névtelen Szellem aki segíti az emberiséget 150 éve!)

És egy reagálás egy előző gondolatra:



> Jónás Könyve


 
A mennyországi hangosbemondó közlése: Jónást várják a Halban!


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 14)

Dalai Lama


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Június 14)

Láma szeme


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 14)

sötet kek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 14)

tinta


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 14)

(tinta)hal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 14)

pikely


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 14)

sellő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 14)

A pecset gyurun


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 14)

regény


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 14)

sziren


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 14)

veszedelmes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 14)

(veszedelmes) viszonyok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 14)

iszonyok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 14)

undor


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Június 14)

Utálat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 14)

iszonyatosak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 14)

pokolfajzat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 14)

átkozott


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 14)

hitetlen


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 14)

bigott


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 14)

Baguette


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 15)

sajtos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

Hold


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

rideg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 15)

Holdfény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

vonyít


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

farkas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 15)

Vadállat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

ragadozo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 15)

húsevő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

lerágott csont


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 15)

idejétmúlt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

ásatag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

regesz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

csocsike írta:


> regesz
> 
> Egyiptom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

homokozo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

(Ez könnyűűű! Szakmába vág!)

óvoda


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

kiscsoport


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

ember legyen a talpán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

bolondok haza


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 15)

Elmebetegek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

nezopont kerdese


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

dimenzió


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

ter


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 15)

idő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

penz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 15)

bankbetét


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

szamla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 15)

fizetés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

tragedia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

Salto Mortale


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 15)

ugrás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

szöcske


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 15)

szökkenés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 15)

balett


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 15)

tánc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 16)

ordogikor


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 16)

falab


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 16)

lábas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 16)

Edény


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 16)

ereny


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 16)

öv :cici:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 16)

nadrágtartó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 16)

gatyamadzag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 16)

nadragulya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 16)

keseru


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 17)

Gyógyszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 17)

pirula


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 17)

keserű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 18)

mandula


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 18)

cián


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 18)

gáz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

ózon


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 18)

mérgező


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 18)

Gyilkos galóca


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

Kalap


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 18)

süveg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

nemzetiszín rózsa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

kokarda


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 18)

Pilvax


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

Kapucsino


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

tejszínhab


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 18)

kávé


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 18)

Brazília


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

foci


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 18)

Bajnokság


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Június 18)

*FRADIKA*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

helyezes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 19)

pontszám


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 19)

verseny


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 19)

..szellem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 19)

írtó


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 19)

iritalo


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 19)

malnaszorp


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 19)

Bambi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 19)

szirupos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 19)

szappan-opera


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 19)

rétes tészta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 19)

Halász Judit


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 19)

Mici Mackó *fázik*


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 19)

mesefigura


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 19)

Kis herceg


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 20)

mese


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

fantazia


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 20)

képzelet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

szulotte


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 20)

delibab


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

hortobagy


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

puszta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

coktail


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

alkohol


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

Etil


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

kémia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

vegyeszet


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 20)

feltalalas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 20)

kutatás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 20)

felfedezés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 20)

eredmény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 20)

kimutatás


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Június 20)

bemutatás


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

ismerkedes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 20)

barátkozás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

egy húron pendül


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

cinkosok


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 20)

büntars


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 20)

bűnöző


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

megbelyegzett


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

előítélet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 20)

fenntartas


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 20)

bizonytalan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

gátlás


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 20)

randevú


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

szerelem első látásra


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 20)

halálos


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 20)

rák-betegség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

Béres-csepp


----------



## Victoria (2006 Június 20)

Cseppet szerzni szeretnek, azt mondjak, fel eve nem gyartjak.

_*PATIKA *_


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

fájdalomdíj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 20)

recept


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 20)

patikus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 20)

gyógyszerész


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 20)

agyfényesítő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 20)

kinai páfrányfenyő


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 20)

Ázsia center


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 20)

meregkevero


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 20)

boszorkány


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 21)

Jósnő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

Taroc


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 21)

kanóc


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 21)

gyertya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

fény


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

fenyes


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 21)

Szép


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

ep


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 21)

egészséges


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

kicsattan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

biztositek


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 21)

biztositó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

ziherejsztu


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

szükseg megoldas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

ideiglenes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

alkalmi


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

estelyi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

ruha


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

nagykabát


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

teli


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

forralt bor


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

zsiros kenyer


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

vörös hagyma


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 21)

Zöld hagyma


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

fokhagyma


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

Drakula


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

vér szívó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 21)

pióca


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 21)

nőstény szúnyog


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

him fönök


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 21)

vezér


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 21)

7


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 21)

hét (week)


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 21)

unalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 21)

(unalom)űzés


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 21)

szellem


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

lélek


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 21)

búvár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

nehez


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

elem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

polus


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 21)

repedt (_sarkú_)


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

(ezért) csámpás


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 22)

Efi


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

kritikus


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

szem


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

"több szem többet *LÁT* "


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

latnok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

Jós


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

szelhamos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

Elemi kar


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

Ki akarja meghámozni és miért és mivel - a szelet?

FORGÓSZÉL


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

(ÚgylÁtszÓdik


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

(Úgy látszik megint besakkoztam magam)

CSAPÁS


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

Osveny


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

út


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

sugar


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

nap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

bolygo


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

hollandi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

szokapcsolat


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

forum


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

párbeszéd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)

pletyizes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

dumcsi


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

barátnő


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

Jó barát


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

Jó barát


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 22)

haver


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

verekedik


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 22)

rossz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

hibás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 22)

üzemzavar


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

robot


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

szerkezet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 22)

masina


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

vonat


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

Utas


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

gőzös


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

egyszerre


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 22)

(egyszerre küldtük, a gőzös-t a vonatra írtam)
de az utasra:

potya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

jegynélküli


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

Ellenőr


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 22)

igazolvány


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 22)

bérlet


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 22)

mozi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 22)

film


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 23)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 23)

Szinész


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 23)

lang-esz


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 23)

a barátnő(m)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

barát


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 23)

haver


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

ritkasag


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 23)

érték


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

felbecsülhetetlen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

potolhatatlan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

veszteség


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

konyveles


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

adó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 23)

járulék


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

kizsákmányolás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

ado


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 23)

adomány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 23)

adakozás


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 23)

ha ado akkor
vevo


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Június 23)

vevőkör


----------



## alya (2006 Június 23)

...köbe körbe karikába...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

Hulla-hopp


----------



## alya (2006 Június 23)

(hulahopp) NADRÁGHARISNYA


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 24)

Ruha


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 24)

Szep piros vagy.
De,akkor is
oltony,mellennyel


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 24)

úriember


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 25)

arisztokrata


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Június 25)

abrakadabra írta:


> arisztokrata


 
Sörgróf :twisted:


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 25)

borkiraly


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

kocsmatunder


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 25)

(kocsmarosne)arany virag...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

vigadalom


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 25)

Víg asztal = vígasztal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

batorit


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

segit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

megoszt


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

Kisegit


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

*barát*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

pap


----------



## Varesz (2006 Június 25)

Rozsaszirom írta:


> Ruha



ember


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

Varesz írta:


> ember


 
Társ


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

vágyakozás


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

várakozás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

időigényes


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

(vonat v. autóbusz) *állomás*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

utazás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

ido


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

múlik


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

elszáll


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

elrepül


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

odalesz


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

*a madárka*


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

Csillag írta:


> odalesz


 
vagy *odatesz*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

fészek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 25)

fecske


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

költöző


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

Madárdal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

csicsergés


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 25)

csacsogás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

eszmecsere


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 25)

adok-kapok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 25)

pofon


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 25)

az élet


----------



## alya (2006 Június 25)

röpke


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 25)

pillanat


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 25)

műve


----------



## Amigo (2006 Június 26)

muveletlen


----------



## alya (2006 Június 26)

alapforma


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

átlag


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

átlagos


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 26)

langyos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

víz


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 26)

vízesés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

Niagara


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

Ni! A garat


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 26)

torok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

nyelőcső


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

Csöves


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

zuglakó


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 26)

zugivo


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

Zugló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

Budapest


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

Teher
Á


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 26)

mecset


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 26)

ecset


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 26)

vizfestek


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 26)

tempera


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 26)

temperament


----------



## Szitakötő (2006 Június 26)

Vérmérséklet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

latinos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 26)

tangó


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 26)

tánc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

eso ?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 26)

táncoló fekete lakkcipők


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 26)

Komár László


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 26)

énekes


----------



## Szitakötő (2006 Június 26)

Sztár.


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 27)

siker


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 27)

népszerű


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 27)

nepies


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

viselet


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 27)

viselös


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

beoltozott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 27)

koszorúslány


----------



## atneworld (2006 Június 27)

Esküvő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 27)

mirtusz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

koszoru


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 27)

temetés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

tomjen


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 27)

mirha


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

gyanta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

borostyan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

ékszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

teknos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

béka)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

comb


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

rántva


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

korettel


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 27)

gomba


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 27)

atomfelhő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

atomcsapás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 27)

felhőtlen


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 27)

Kánikuka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

hőség


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 27)

napsugár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

napozás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 27)

óvatosság


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 27)

fogamzásgátlás


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 27)

fogamzás?))


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

kovetkezmeny


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 27)

Utánpotlás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 28)

fiú


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

atya


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 28)

Nagypapa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

Os.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 28)

rokon


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

csimpaz


----------



## alya (2006 Június 28)

majmocska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

banan


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

....köztarsasag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

babkormany


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

sohivatal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

Tanacs


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

polgarmester


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

Bohoc:7:


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

cirkusz(lo nelkül)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

ingyen


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 28)

ingyenélő


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 28)

elösködö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 28)

aranka / noveny/


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

rét


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 28)

pipacs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

piros


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 28)

tilos


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 28)

szabad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

haza


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 28)

otthon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

béke


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 28)

Béka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

poronty


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 28)

ebihal


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Június 28)

Epilál


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 28)

ferromonok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 28)

vonzalom


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 28)

utalat


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 28)

sárgarépafőzelék


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 29)

Napkozis ebed


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 29)

marhapörkölt


----------



## Bözse (2006 Június 29)

nokedli


----------



## Egon (2006 Június 29)

hokedli


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

nyárikonyha


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

hangulatos


----------



## alya (2006 Június 29)

kellemes


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

..idöjaras


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

idill


----------



## alya (2006 Június 29)

KÉK ÉG ÉS TENGER


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

dili(kestem egy kört)


----------



## alya (2006 Június 29)

akkor perdülj, fordulj s írj 1 újat - *PÁLMA*


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

kokuszdio


----------



## alya (2006 Június 29)

*jó íz*


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

Hízlal !


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 29)

kövéredik


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

dagad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

eleszto


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

rohammentő


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

szirena


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

riado


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

darido


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

hadelhad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

elhúzza a nótáját


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

primas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

Hegedu


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 29)

vonos negyes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

Paganini


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

hang


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 29)

hangaszál


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

gyulladás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

borogatás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 29)

jeges


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

*lábtörés* (és megest a rohammentő  )


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Június 29)

lábadozás:111:


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Június 29)

gyógyulás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 29)

felépülés


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 29)

torna


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 29)

mozgás


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

lendület


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 29)

esés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

víz(_esés_)


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

ragtapasz


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

Na ez egyszerre ....  

Akkor : Viktória


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

Hollandia


----------



## evajudit (2006 Június 29)

facipő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

papucs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

férj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 29)

Szerencsetlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 29)

flótás


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 29)

balga


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

féleszű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 29)

ostoba


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 29)

liba


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 29)

madárinfluenza


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Június 30)

repül


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 30)

tányér


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 30)

zörgés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

ricsaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 30)

hangzavar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

koncert


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 30)

Scooter


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 30)

együttes


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 30)

egy ügy


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 30)

napos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

oldal


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 30)

oldalas


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 30)

sertéshús


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

Diszno


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 30)

négylábú


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

asztal


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 30)

asztalfö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

diszhely


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 30)

paholy


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 30)

dísz


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 30)

..magyar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

kisebbseg


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 30)

tolerancia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

tures


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 30)

száll


----------



## idgam (2006 Június 30)

repül


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 30)

munkanélküli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 30)

kilátástalan


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Június 30)

helyzet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 30)

les


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 30)

néz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Június 30)

kukucskál


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 30)

kulcslyuk


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 30)

titok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 1)

kiváncsi


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

kutat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 1)

rámol


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

rámáz


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

csizma


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 1)

olaszország


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

pasta


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

spagetti


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

makaróni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 1)

sajtos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

bagett


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

Párizs


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 1)

London


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

Királynő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 1)

sakk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

fekete-fehér


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

pepita


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

... *oroszlán* (volt egy ilyen nevű disco)


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

tigris


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 1)

Puma


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

cipő


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

szorít


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 1)

Tág (Szorit? De ennyire?)


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

fogalom


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

személyiség


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 1)

Zavar


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 1)

zadar


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

tengerpart


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

cunami


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 1)

Földrengés


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

földcsuszamlás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

katasztrófa


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

helyzet


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 1)

Titanic


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Július 1)

jéghegy


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

olvad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

csúcs


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

K2


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 1)

hegymászás


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

zuhanás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 1)

bakancs


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

surranó


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

nagymama (mert ő hívja úgy a cipőit...)


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 1)

lekvár


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 1)

málna


----------



## joalmos (2006 Július 2)

altato


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 2)

orbancfu


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 2)

csalan


----------



## joalmos (2006 Július 2)

ürgelyuk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 2)

vakond


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

mese


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 2)

történet


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Július 2)

történelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 2)

múlt


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 2)

volt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

amper


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

ráz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

aram


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

Golf


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

lyuk


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

ózon


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 2)

réteg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

leveles tészta


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

hájas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

fogyókúra


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 2)

Norbi "torna"


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

távkapcsoló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 2)

váltás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 2)

csere


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 2)

bartelüzlet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 2)

hun


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

avar


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 2)

ősz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 2)

évszak


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 3)

nyár


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 3)

hőség


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 3)

napkitörés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 3)

holdfogyatkozas


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

kifli


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 3)

makos


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

barhesz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 3)

kóser


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 3)

tilalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 3)

gátlás


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 3)

gat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 3)

gatfutas


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 3)

dönt


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 3)

tarol


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 3)

póker


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 4)

tét


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 4)

zseton


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 4)

jegy


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 4)

szinhaz


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 4)

opera


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

Haz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 4)

otthon


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

kucko


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 4)

szénaboglya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

takarmany


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 4)

takaro


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 4)

skótkockás


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 4)

szoknya(ferfi)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 4)

klán


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 4)

csoport


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 4)

banda


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 4)

csapat


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 4)

csipet


----------



## joalmos (2006 Július 4)

zamat


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 4)

őszibarack


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 5)

fütyülős barack


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 5)

tajt részeg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 5)

idult alkoholista.


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 5)

józanság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 5)

épeszű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

okos


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 5)

fokos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

ostor


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 5)

Atilla


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

isten / ostora /


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 5)

Gondviselés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

teher


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 5)

terhes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

sex


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 5)

ex


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

Aso-kapa


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 5)

nagyharang


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

harangszó


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 5)

ebéd


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

pacalpörkölt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 5)

gasztronómia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

szakácsművészet


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 5)

diéta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

fogyókúra


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 5)

kín


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

tortúra


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 5)

Kanossza


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 5)

per


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

osztás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 5)

Sok kicsi sokra megy


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 5)

kicsi rakás nagyot kíván


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 5)

rakottkrumpli


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 5)

húsvét


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 5)

nyuszi


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 6)

nyuszifészek


----------



## Egon (2006 Július 6)

tragya


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 6)

komposzt


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 6)

kert


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 6)

kertel


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 6)

kartell


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 6)

design


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 6)

kivitelezés


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 6)

kötbér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 6)

késedelem


----------



## joalmos (2006 Július 6)

meló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 6)

munka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 6)

nyugdíj


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 6)

létminimum


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 6)

békasegge


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 6)

varangyosseggu.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

undorító


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 7)

Tópart


----------



## alya (2006 Július 7)

*nád*


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 7)

nad..sip


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

pánsíp


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 7)

Sípszó


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 7)

di da du


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

tornaóra


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

tantargy


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 7)

iskola


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

pedagogia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 7)

tanár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

illem? /tanar/


----------



## Egon (2006 Július 7)

Feleki Kamill


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

szinmuvesz


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 7)

festő


----------



## cini (2006 Július 7)

csocsike írta:


> szinmuvesz


 
Akkor legyen hangművész - azaz ZENÉSZ.
(Bár ezen az alapon a festő lenne a színművész...)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

Bogos:12:


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 7)

agas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

csuzli


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 7)

golyo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

biliard


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

... fél tízkor


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

felkelés(akkor kelek fel.)


----------



## alya (2006 Július 7)

korán (van amikor felkelsz)


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Napkelte


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 7)

keson(van amikor lefekszel)


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Hold


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

ugatás


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Farkas...vauuuuuuu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

verem


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Gödör


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

mélység


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Sötétség (Ki fél a sötétben? Én nem....


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

megvilágosodás


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Megértés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

ellentét


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

delej


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

bűvölet...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

feketemágia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

boszorkányság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

bájital


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

csábítás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

Lesz maga juszt is az enyém


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Juszt nem lesz


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Ki az a juszt....


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

ügyvéd (a tévéé)


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 7)

kedvesség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

szívélyes


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

szív


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

szivattyú


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

víz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

folyadék


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

ital


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

Pályinka!


----------



## Cheetah (2006 Július 7)

Kiütve....


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 7)

Ko


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Július 7)

Koko


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 7)

kesztyüs kéz


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Július 8)

duda


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 8)

keblek


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Július 8)

(Ehes diszno makkal almodik???) 
ortoped-klinika


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 8)

keblek halma, mint két *alma :5:*


----------



## Stirlitz (2006 Július 8)

kebelbarát


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Július 8)

csocsike


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 8)

Dulika! Éhes makkal disznókat álmodik! :mrgreen:
ha: ortopéd-klinika, akkor viszont: LÚDTALP-betét.  nem szárnyas..


----------



## alya (2006 Július 8)

nincs tolla, nem gágog csak *FÁJ*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 8)

kínoz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 8)

szenved


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

martir


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 8)

hős


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 8)

nős


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

szegeny


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 8)

szerény


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Július 8)

kedves


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 8)

nedves


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

sikos


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 8)

csikos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

zsiros


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 8)

siros


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

cirmos


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 8)

kormos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 8)

morcos


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 8)

karcos


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 9)

rézkarc


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 9)

Csillár

(volt otthon egy rézkarcos csillár készletem mindenféle lámpákból)


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 9)

Fény


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 9)

fenyüzö


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 9)

fényes


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 9)

Csillag:00:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 9)

Tengeri:111:


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 9)

Kukorica????


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 9)

takarmany


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 9)

Takarekos


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 10)

skót


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 10)

duda


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

csürdöngölő


----------



## Egon (2006 Július 10)

diszko


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

extazy


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 10)

bűnözés


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

felfüggesztett


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 10)

politika


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

lobbi


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 10)

korrupcio


----------



## Egon (2006 Július 10)

Magyarorszag


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 10)

minden-orszag


----------



## alya (2006 Július 10)

keret


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 10)

terebelyes


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 10)

tölgy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

level


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

Mikes Kelemen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

Rodosto


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

honvágy


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

vágyálom


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

lehetőség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

alkalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

alkalom szüli a tolvajt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

zsebes


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 10)

4-6 villamos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

Nyugati pályaudvar


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

Nemzeti


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

Múzeum


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

régiség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

kereskedő


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

árrés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

nyereség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

adó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

bevallás


----------



## Egon (2006 Július 10)

kinzas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

inkvizítorok


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 10)

középkor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

lovag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

Efike


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

tanácsos


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Július 11)

ajánlott


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 11)

tértivevény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

veveny


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 11)

jövevény


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 11)

vandor


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 11)

Utazó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

Marco Polo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Vizipolo


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 11)

magyarok


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 11)

Azsia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

őshaza


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 11)

földanya


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 11)

termeszet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

nomád


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

lovas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

visszacsapó íj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

nyilpuska


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

Tell Vilmos


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 11)

Mese


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Andersen


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 11)

1001 Ejszaka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Se here se zade


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

eunuch


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 11)

harem ör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

lohere


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

úritök


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 11)

Negylevelu ......SZERENCSET- hoz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

*mázli* (már ha úri tökkel hozza össze a sors az ember lányát)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Szerencse


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

patkó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

szeg


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 11)

Ló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

szamár


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 11)

ostoba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 11)

buta


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 11)

"gyökér"


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 11)

marharépa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

takarmány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 11)

zab


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 11)

zabpehely


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 11)

könnyű


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 11)

álom


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 11)

generál


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 11)

Balázs Fecó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

évszakok


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 11)

kalevala


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 11)

vejnemöjnen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

az ezer tó országa


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 12)

ezer szekely leany


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 12)

1001 éjszaka


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 12)

szaz szal gyertya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

fenyuzes


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 12)

luxus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

aruhaz


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 12)

Vásárlás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

vetel


----------



## cini (2006 Július 12)

alku


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 12)

bazár


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 12)

bezár


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 12)

Liba:22: :d


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 12)

hattyú


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

hattyúdal


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 12)

Páger Antal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

Villa Negra


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 12)

aranyos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

Nem mind arany, ami fénylik.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 12)

talmi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

képmutatás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

Tarlatvezetes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

csocsike írta:


> Tarlatvezetes


 
szemfényvesztés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

kodosites


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

terelőút


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

zsakutca


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

egérfogó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

csapda


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 12)

Aki másnak vermet ás...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

siraso


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 13)

rod stewart


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

rock


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 13)

zene


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

hangulat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

dejavu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

emlékezet


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

Cd


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

felidézés


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

napló


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 13)

naplopo


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

boroshordó


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 13)

szeszkazan


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

+100 fok


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 13)

°C...Paff a büvös sarkany


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Süsü


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

Dosztojevszki


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Bűn és bűnhődés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

kiűzetés (a Paradicsomból)


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

új haza!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

Mayflower


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Sunflower


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

flower-power


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

tavasz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

szerelem


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

csókkérés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

pirulás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

ártatlanság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

liliom


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

-fi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

klasszikus


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

érték


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

restaurátor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

új élet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

megújulás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

vasárnap reggel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 13)

kedvencem


----------



## Ditta (2006 Július 13)

Lustalkodas


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 13)

siesta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

mediterrán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

eghajlat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

horizont


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

távolság


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 13)

distance


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

~tartás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

kitartas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

akaraterő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

energiaátvitel


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Fizika


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

erő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

leves


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Könnyűlovasság (Suppe)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

harcmuveszet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

csatajelenet


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Mohács


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Tragedia


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 13)

Baleset


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

karambol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 13)

mentő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

sziréna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

biztosito


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

kötél


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

elszakad a cérna


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

dühkitörés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

hangrobbanás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

hangsebesség


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

szaguldas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

radar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

rohanás


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

üldözés


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

vérdij


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Vadnyugat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 13)

indián


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Hosszúlépés (részeges indián neve)


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 13)

mafflás az indián nagyapja


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 14)

durcás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 14)

morcos


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

moderátor


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 14)

önmérséklet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

tolerancia


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

empátia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

szimpátia


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

barátok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

játszótársak


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

József Attila


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

mama


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

Édesanya


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

az elet forrassa


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 14)

az elet vize


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

magzat viz


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

vizes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

torulkozo


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

fürdöszoba)))


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

tisztalkodas


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

tiszt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

vezer


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

Vazul


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

olom


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

Öröm


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

oda


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

ünnep


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 14)

szabadsag


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

szerelem


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

sötet verem


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

fáklya


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

uttörö


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

úthenger


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

útépítés


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 14)

járda


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

ösvény


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 14)

amazon


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

lány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

nő


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 14)

Menyasszony


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 14)

anyós (előbb, utóbb)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 14)

kötekedő


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 14)

őrzö-védö


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

kutya (kóbor ?)


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 14)

hideg


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 14)

fagylalt


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

torokgyuladás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

fáj


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 14)

tűréshatár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

vízválasztó


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 14)

határérték


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 14)

megszab


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 14)

regula


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 14)

katonaság


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 15)

Szolgálat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 15)

Krisztus


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 15)

Jézus


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 15)

fiú


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 15)

Atya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 15)

pap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

papsajt


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 15)

parlagfű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

alergia


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 15)

claritin


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

tabletta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 15)

patika


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 15)

recept


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 15)

gyógyszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

tabletta


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 15)

pirula


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Keseru


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 15)

rossz izű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

undorito


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 15)

Béka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 15)

bika


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 15)

vad


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 15)

durva


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 15)

faragatlan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 15)

tuskó


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 15)

bunkó


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

ősember


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 16)

neanderthal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 16)

szakóca


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 16)

pióca (ezt legalább tudom, hogy mi )


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 16)

vérszívó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 16)

Drakula


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

óvónéni írta:


> szakóca


 
*off*

*Csillagnak!*  
A trosnyogó *szakóca* egyike a legártalmatlanabb víziszörnyeknek. Egy gumiszerű polipra emlékeztet, hat apró, tömzsi lábacskával.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

Lugosi Béla


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 16)

allegro írta:


> Lugosi Béla


 
némafilm


A trosnyogó szakócáért:


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 16)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

Keménykalap


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 16)

sétapálca


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

dorong(vastag bot)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

bottal üthetik a nyomát


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 17)

eltűnt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

ködösít


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Július 17)

félhomály


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

együgyűség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

ostobaság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

*sötétség* 
( ha már a félhomály=együgyűség)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

ejszaka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

édes kettes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Legyot


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

gyere, ülj kedves mellém


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

mielott igy elmennel / Tura /


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

korai magömlés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

lukas zsak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

feneketlen kút


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Gemeskut


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

szürke marha


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

okorszarv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Frédi Flinnstone (?)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Kokorszaki szaki


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Kő kövön nem marad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Rejto Jeno


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

vesztegzár


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

madárinfluenza


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 17)

agyrem


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

Fantomas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

visszatér


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 17)

bumeráng


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

váratlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

meglepetés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

ajándék


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 17)

csomag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

nehéz


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

teher


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

vonat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

alagút


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

hegy


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

Sziszifusz


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 17)

szardinia


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

gödör


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

arok


----------



## canislupus (2006 Július 17)

víz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

csepp


----------



## canislupus (2006 Július 17)

könny


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

bánat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

urom


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 17)

öröm


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

kacaj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

teljesules


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

belesülés


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Július 17)

kudarc


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

kitartás!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 17)

szívós


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

szipka


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

vizipipa


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

füst


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

szmog


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 17)

szmoking


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 18)

No smoking !


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 18)

páholy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 18)

Vip


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 18)

vipera


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 18)

mar


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 18)

ugat


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 18)

jelez


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

int


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 18)

intő jel


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 18)

ovatossag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

körültekintés


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 18)

horizont


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 18)

szivárvány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

színes


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 18)

sohaj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

óhaj


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 18)

vágy


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 18)

... villamosa


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 18)

sin


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 18)

párhuzam


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 18)

találkozás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 18)

egy régi szerelemmel


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Július 19)

Emlékek(a régi szerelemről)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 19)

csak emlekeim vannak.(a regi szerelmekrol)


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

nosztalgia


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 19)

retro


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Július 19)

amnézia


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 19)

amnesztia


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Július 19)

Megnyugvás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

tenger


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 19)

remete


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Július 19)

Magány


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

társ


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 19)

feleség


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

oldalborda


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 19)

sarkany


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 19)

oldalas


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

old boys


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 19)

Venek tanacsa


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 19)

bölcs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 19)

bölcsek köve


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 19)

megkovezett bolcsek.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

csekk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 19)

számla


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

végelszámolás


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 19)

csőd


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 19)

csődör


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 19)

dörgő


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 20)

égbolt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

csillagos


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 20)

sztárparádé


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

tűzijáték


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 20)

Csillagok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

Egyszer megjavulok én


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 20)

volt egyszer hol nem volt


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 20)

mese


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 20)

történet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

fantazia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 20)

elképzelés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

terv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

fustbe ment...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

elszállt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

golya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

költöző


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 20)

vándor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

bot


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 20)

takarmány


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 20)

lucerna


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 20)

széna


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 21)

szalmakazal


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 21)

szerelmeskedés :cici:


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 21)

együttlét


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 21)

válás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 21)

Fele-fele / nagyobbik es kissebbik fele /:twisted:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 21)

testvéries


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 21)

család


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 21)

béke


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 21)

beka


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 21)

időjós


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 21)

meteorologus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 21)

szakértő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 21)

mester


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 21)

profi


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 21)

boxoló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 21)

cipőkrém


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 21)

tubus


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 21)

paszta


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 21)

ital


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 21)

*l*epedo


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 21)

*O*rulet


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 21)

*t*eketoria


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 21)

*a*lamizsna


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Július 21)

*a*domány


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 22)

adakozas


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 22)

empátia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

beleélés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 22)

együttérzés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

szerelem


----------



## evajudit (2006 Július 22)

vízcsap :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

tomites


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 22)

aranyeso


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


> tomites


 
gumi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

talp


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

nyalás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

fagyi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


> fagyi


 
Dolce vita


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

olasz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

rizling


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

savasnyu / nem szeretem /


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

debrői hárslevelű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Feledes /imadom/:!:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

keserű csoki


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

szorulas


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 22)

Toi-Toi (mobil wc)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Tron


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 22)

fosztás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 22)

lopás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Btk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 22)

paragrafus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

bekezdes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 22)

rendelkezés


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 22)

Alkotmány


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 22)

unnep


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 22)

pirosbetű


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

FÉNYCSŐ (utcai reklámban)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

neon


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 23)

világítás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 23)

látható


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

érzékelés


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

Érzékelés = input... 
És az output = ? = valamilyen CSELEKVÉS


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 23)

tettes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

tars


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 23)

férj


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

papucs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 23)

kényelem


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 23)

keleti


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

palyaudvar


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 23)

szemafor


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 23)

fénysorompó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 23)

akadály


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

gát


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 23)

gát-futás


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

árad!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

árvíz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

sunami


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

szökőár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

aremelkedes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

dagály


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

holdfázis


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

fazis-ceruza


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

villanyszerelő


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

PLOMBA (amivel lezárja a villanyórát)


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

védelem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

bomba


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

... üzlet


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

KÁLÓ (árunak szállítás, tárolás stb. közben beálló vesztesége)


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

értelmező szótár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 23)

elkallódó


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

olló


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

allegro írta:


> értelmező szótár


Talált... süllyed! Valóban, a magyarázat onnan van...


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 23)

TEJESZACSKÓ (a csücskét... nyissz!)


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 24)

vágás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

atvagas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 24)

fureszeles


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 24)

forgács


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

bogrács


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 24)

gulyásleves


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

pacalpörkölt


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 24)

resti


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

állomás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 24)

vasút


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 25)

tetö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

tetu


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 25)

vampir


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 25)

halhatatlanság


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 25)

*Drakula*

De jó hogy ezt írtad kedves Melitta, mert most megyek Erdélybe a Hagitára, és a közelben vannak a Fogarasi havasok Drakula gróf törzshelyével, igy viszek magammal fokhagymát, és éjelre körbeszórom magam, mert ha váletlenül megharap, akkor ha visszajövök kiszívom a véreteket, és ezzel hallhatatlan vámpirok lesztek a csapatban!!!
:11:


----------



## julianna51 (2006 Július 25)

Gyurcsány


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

szemüveg


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 25)

*Szolanc*

Tudtommal a szolanc lenyege, hogy a kovetkezo szo kezdobetuje azonos az elotte levo szo utolso betujevel, kulonben nem alkot lancot.
Pl.: lanc>cel>le>el>letezik>kavics>so>orosz>zeng>guru>ugral>lazit>talal.:0: :0: :0: :0:


----------



## Victoria (2006 Július 25)

szemuveg>gezenguz


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

Victoria írta:


> Tudtommal a szolanc lenyege, hogy a kovetkezo szo kezdobetuje azonos az elotte levo szo utolso betujevel, kulonben nem alkot lancot.
> Pl.: lanc>cel>le>el>letezik>kavics>so>orosz>zeng>guru>ugral>lazit>talal.:0: :0: :0: :0:


Kedves *Victoria*!
Igazad van, ez is egy szólánc! Bizonyos, hogy több változat is létezik... 
E változat játékszabályait a topik indítója így szabta meg:


rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


... és eszerint folytattuk!



Victoria írta:


> szemuveg>gezenguz


Elfogadva, hogy neked ez a folytatás jutott eszedbe, én így folytatom:

*gezenguz > KI MIT TUD!* 

(Magyarázat: az 1961-es Ki mit tud! közönségkedvencei, Koncz Zsuzsa és Gergely Ágnes, a *Gézengúzok* előadták Harsányi Béla és Brand István Nagymami c. számát)


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 25)

vetélkedő


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 25)

vetélkedő


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

zsűri


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

ripacs


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

apacs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

acsarkodik


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

toporzékol


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 25)

hiszti


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

dühöngés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 25)

orditas


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

ordas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

farkas


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

lófarkas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 25)

farkatlan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 25)

copfos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

hajas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 25)

parokas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

kopasz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

tar


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 25)

bőrfejű


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 25)

kopasz


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

koponya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

agyas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 25)

okos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

inteligens


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

művelt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

muveletlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 25)

köcsög


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

agyagedény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 25)

Jean-Jack Cousteu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

kutatobuvar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

gyöngyhalász


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 25)

merülés


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 25)

légszomj


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 26)

asztma


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

kohoges


----------



## Bözse (2006 Július 26)

betegség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

kór


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 26)

holdkóros


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 26)

álmatlan


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

álmos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 26)

ásít


----------



## Ila (2006 Július 26)

aludni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Asito Inas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Munkácsy Mihály


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 26)

Pál László


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

barát


----------



## Ila (2006 Július 26)

szeretet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

bizalom


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 27)

egyenrangú


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 28)

egyforma


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 28)

hasonló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 28)

tükörkép


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 28)

alterego


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

árnyék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

arnyjatek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

bujócska


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 28)

számháború


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

kalandjáték


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

kincskereső


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

kalóz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

félszemű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

Vak Bottyán


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

tábornok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

vezérkar


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

hadsereg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

fegyelem


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 28)

sötétzárka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

büntetés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

kínzás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

félelem


----------



## canislupus (2006 Július 28)

remegés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

vágy


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 28)

honvágy


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 28)

Skócia


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

zsugori


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 28)

fösvény


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 28)

Molier


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 28)

Képzelt beteg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 28)

pszichiátria


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 28)

lelkibeteg


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 28)

depresszió


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 28)

kompresszió


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 28)

erő


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 28)

nehézség


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

problema


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

sulyossag


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

merleg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

nehezek


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

ko


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 28)

kavics


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

gyemant


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

penz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

bankszamla


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

nulla


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

nalm zero


----------



## rena (2006 Július 28)

indulas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 28)

mozgás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 28)

edzes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 29)

kitartás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

koszones


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 29)

búcsúzás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 29)

integet


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 30)

elmegy


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

vitorla írta:


> elmegy


 
vonat


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 30)

huzat


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

párna


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

látszik a logom ?? (mert nálam csak piros x van a a képem helyén   )


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 30)

Nem láccik


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

bekaptam vóna vmi vírost ??? )))
átkozott időjárás ))
mi a teendő-- szerinted Efi - mint fő-főfőfőtuORR ???


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 30)

antibiotikum (vírus ellen)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 30)

baktérium


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

mmikroszkop


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 30)

periszkóp


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 30)

Horoszkóp


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 30)

sztetoszkóp


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

Csillag írta:


> sztetoszkóp


 
Skála Coop(é)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Sugar


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 30)

nővagyOK írta:


> látszik a logom ?? (mert nálam csak piros x van a a képem helyén   )


Nálam látszik.


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 30)

csocsike írta:


> Sugar


Sugár ~> sugar -> cukor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 30)

édes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Július 30)

finom


----------



## vitorla (2006 Július 30)

finom -> testes (pl. bor)


----------



## rena (2006 Július 30)

husos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

palacsinta


----------



## rena (2006 Július 30)

lekvar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

jam


----------



## rena (2006 Július 30)

nyam


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

hizlal


----------



## rena (2006 Július 30)

fogyokura


----------



## Katalina (2006 Július 30)

mozgás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 30)

úszás


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 30)

laposkúszás


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 30)

kiképzés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 31)

átképzés


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 31)

munkanélküli


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 31)

szegénység


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 31)

átmeneti szálló


----------



## rena (2006 Július 31)

flaszter


----------



## idgam (2006 Július 31)

beton


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 31)

panel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

építőanyag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

tégla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

malter


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

misung


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

salak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

égéstermék


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

fa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

gally


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 1)

level


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 1)

írtál nekem ???


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 1)

Pixi írta:


> laposkúszás


 

csahogy előkerűszmán....laposkúszásban vagy nem, mind1 h. hány sört itt áll....


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

boríték


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 1)

abrakadabra írta:


> boríték


 

post ás ))


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

kézbesítő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

futár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

gyors


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

sebes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 1)

viharos


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 1)

villamos.... vagy nemiiiiiiiiiiis... villÁmos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 1)

dörgő


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 1)

morgo


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 1)

férjem


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 1)

tulajdon


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 1)

privát


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 1)

mobil


----------



## vitorla (2006 Augusztus 2)

mobil -> cella 

(A *cella* alapú helymeghatározás azt jelenti, hogy tudjuk, melyik *cellá*t figyeli a mobil készülék bekapcsolt, várakozó állapotban, illetve beszélgetés közben melyik *cellá*n *keresztül* történik a kommunikáció.
http://www.gpsmagazin.hu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=65 )


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 2)

telefon


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

hasznos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 2)

látás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

látásmód


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 2)

meggyőződés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

hit


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 2)

vallás


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

pap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 2)

templom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

torony


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 2)

daru


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

emelő


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

súly


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 2)

görögdinnye


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

lék


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 2)

korcsolya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

pálya


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 2)

futás


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 2)

sors


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

tragedia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

dráma


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 2)

szinház


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Szinpad


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 2)

musical


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

zenekar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

bogo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

síró


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 2)

baba


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Augusztus 2)

Ali


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 2)

mese


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 2)

mitosz


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

Csodaszarvas


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Augusztus 2)

agancs


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 2)

folszarvazott


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

áldozat


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 2)

bárány


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 2)

birkaturelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 2)

nyugodt


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

prozac


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 2)

depresszió


----------



## vitorla (2006 Augusztus 3)

nyomorúság


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

életkedv


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

vitalitás


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 3)

gyogyszer


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

kúra


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

kúria


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

urilak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

villa


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

kanal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

kés


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Augusztus 3)

éles


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

vág


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Evoeszkoz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

kéz


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

simogatás


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

gyengedseg


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

végelgyengülés


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

betegseg?


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

fájdalom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

kín


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

... rím


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

rém


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

bánya


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

brikett


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

trikett


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

cricket


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 4)

játszma


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 4)

kijátszani


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 4)

átverni


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 4)

lenyulni


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 4)

meglopni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

becsapni


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Augusztus 4)

jóvátenni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

megbocsájtani


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

engedékenység


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

húr


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

tenisz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

sport


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

úszás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 4)

medence


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

csempe


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 4)

burkolat


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 4)

aura


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

lélek


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 4)

...búvár


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

békatalp


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 4)

békacomb (kirántva )


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

froclizas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

bosszantás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

jatek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

ugratás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

loverseny


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

futam


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

flúgos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 4)

befutó


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

tétre-helyre


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

nyero


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

győztes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

dobogos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

nyertes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

kivalasztott


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

kiváltságos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 4)

elit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

felsobbrendu


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

nemes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

lovag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

középkor


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

középkorú


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 4)

legszebb férfikor


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

őszülő halánték


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 4)

szexepil


----------



## esel (2006 Augusztus 4)

szeplő


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 4)

Pottyos:lol:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

labda


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 4)

kézi..


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 4)

kezimunka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 4)

falvédő


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 4)

Dispersit


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 4)

munka


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 4)

pihenes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

szórakozás


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 4)

8 óra ...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

órás


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 4)

kakukk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

fű


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 4)

gyep


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

Szia Dejavu!
Köszönöm a segítséged, nagyon hálás vagyok érte!
Pussz
Clarissa


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

Napozás


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

Napernyő


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

tengerpart


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

Séta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

holdfény


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nyárieső


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

ezüsteső


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

esernyo


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Augusztus 5)

őserdő


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

Tarzan


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Maugli


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

*li*an


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

kúszó


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 5)

kigyó


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

Méreg.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

marás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

*ás*kálódás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 5)

megbocsátás


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 5)

szeretet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 5)

oldás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

reakcio


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

akció


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

sale


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 5)

engedmény


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

leárazás


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

osziVasar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

kiárusítás


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

szezon vege


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

tél


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 5)

zimankó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

mankó


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

fasza'n


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

fakutya


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 5)

jég


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

zuzmara


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 5)

hó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Huho


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 5)

hideg


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Jegtanc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

korcsolya


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 5)

Az elet olyan mint egy korcsolyazas?


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 5)

hasraesés


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

felall


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

egyenes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 5)

Sík


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

lapos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 5)

alföld


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

elterul


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 5)

felsegít


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

támogat


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

szedulet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

bódulat


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 5)

mámor


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

ámor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 5)

pezsgő


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

szilveszter


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

evfordulo


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

Születésnap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

venules


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

szemránckrém


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Miert van az , hogy aki hasznalja annak a szeme rancos marad de az ujain kisimul a bor 


KOZMETIKA


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

fonetika


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

patika


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 6)

agyvérzés


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 6)

béna


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 6)

bamba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

La Bamba


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

karnevál


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

felvonulás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tuntetes


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

füttykoncert


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

fujolas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

sárgarigó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Delamerikai ropparany/ colibri /


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

kalitka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

Úgy tudom, hogy egyedül ez a madár képes hátrfelé
*repülni*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> Úgy tudom, hogy egyedül ez a madár képes hátrfelé
> *repülni*


 

Kalitkaban o sem 

Repulo


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

szél


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Kalitkaban o sem
> 
> Repulo


Jól van na, csak a tudományommal akartam villogni 
*landolás*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

becsapodas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

roncs


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

derby


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

verseny


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 6)

lóhalálában


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

gyorsan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 6)

fénysebesség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

fényév


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 6)

távolság


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tejut


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

rendszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

valtas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csere


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

kereskedelem


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 6)

áru


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

aruhaz


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

pláza


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Duna


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

híd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Hidavatas


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

szalag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Masni


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 6)

Disz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

targy


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 6)

váza


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

virág


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

illatos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 6)

Illatos kert


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 6)

fűnyíró


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 6)

golfpálya


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

lyuk


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

kis eger


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

sajt


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

lágy


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

kemény


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

ementali


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csita (a majom)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

(bocsi, rosszat néztem?9

EMENTÁLI--YUKACSOS


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

szirtiSas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Kinszi írta:


> Csita (a majom)


 EZT JÓL ELÍRTAM, BOCSI!!! 
Melyik az utolsó, légyszí segítsetek, Új vagyok itt, de szeretnék belépni! 
(lefele, v. felfele megy?)


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 6)

fészek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

Kinszi írta:


> EZT JÓL ELÍRTAM, BOCSI!!!
> Melyik az utolsó, légyszí segítsetek, Új vagyok itt, de szeretnék belépni!
> (lefele, v. felfele megy?)


Jobb felső sarokban van a hozzászólás sorszáma


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

otthon


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 6)

lakás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

KÖszÖnÖm!! 


Meleg


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

homoszexuális


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Szingli


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 6)

válás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Gyerek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 6)

játszótér


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Labda


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 6)

játék


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 6)

gyerek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Nagyszülő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 6)

gyermekkor


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

homokozo


----------



## vitorla (2006 Augusztus 7)

libikóka


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 7)

egyensúly


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 7)

sulyzó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 7)

erős


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

izmos


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Kidolgozott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

Swarzenegger


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

színész


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 7)

ripacs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

nagyképű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

beképzelt


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 7)

Efike


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

személy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 7)

szemelytelen


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 7)

énsem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

valaki


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

létezni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

élni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

virgonckodni


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 7)

rossz kislany


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 7)

utca


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

sarok


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 7)

piszok


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

szemét


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 7)

büdös


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

szagtalan


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

szalmiákszesz ( ha épp el vagy ájulva)


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 7)

szúrós


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Rozina írta:


> szúrós


 

borosta


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

szakál


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Ila1 írta:


> szakál


 télapu


----------



## Hyt (2006 Augusztus 7)

seprű


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

boszorka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

vasorrú


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

bába


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

baba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

sírós


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

fájdalom


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

puszika


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 7)

mosoly


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

kacagás


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 7)

csuklás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

igyál


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Ricae írta:


> csuklás


részeg S


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 7)

buliii :-D


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 7)

Ricae írta:


> buliii :-D


 
hetvege


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

vasárnap


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 7)

húsleves


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

rántotthús


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 7)

uborkasaláta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

savanyúság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

CÉkla


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

vörös


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

szín


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 7)

hab


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 7)

torta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

édesség


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 7)

Csokis-palacsinta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

finomság


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 7)

comb


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

csirke


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

szárnyas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

tarka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

bocsi, nem frissitettem...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

tehén


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

tej


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

kálcium


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 7)

veseko


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

műtét


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

lábadozás


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 7)

betegség


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 7)

szena


----------



## Hyt (2006 Augusztus 7)

nátha


----------



## Hyt (2006 Augusztus 7)

hátha


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 7)

talán


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

MÉgsem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 7)

esetleg


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

ÁmbÁr


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 7)

tanárúr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

humor


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 7)

aljas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 7)

hoppá!! ez nem az ( vicc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 7)

RÉmisztŐ


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

dermesztő :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

hideg


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 8)

jégkocka


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 8)

wisky


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

Unicum Next


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 8)

-egyenyi


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 8)

sajátos


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 8)

megismételhetetlen


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 8)

utánozhatatlan


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 8)

egyedi


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 8)

Rébék


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

vörös


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 8)

hajam ( amikor összecserélem a festéket )))


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

hajhagyma


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 8)

helye (hajam helye)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

tar


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 8)

tarló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

szuros


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

sündisznóóó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

malac


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 8)

Efiiiiiiiiiii ))))


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Kolto


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 8)

.. továbbá kőfaragó és balettáncos )))


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 8)

Szilveszter


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

mulatsag


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

Buli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 8)

zene


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

csorompoles


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 8)

harsona


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 8)

koccintás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

meghittség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 8)

szeretet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 8)

béke


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 8)

remény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

alom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 8)

rém


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 8)

rendes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 8)

család


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 8)

*Idei*


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 8)

Igazi


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 8)

realis


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 8)

ésszerű


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 8)

logikus


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 8)

Érthetö


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 8)

világos


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 8)

Csillagfénye


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 8)

fényár


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 8)

csillogás


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 8)

pompa


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 8)

ragyog


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 8)

tündököl


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ila1 írta:


> tündököl


A napfény a vízen.


----------



## Earth (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ila1 írta:


> tündököl


Fenylik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 8)

csillag


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 8)

éjszaka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 8)

vámpír


----------



## csajos1987 (2006 Augusztus 8)

denevér


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 8)

Dracula


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 8)

Erdely


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 8)

vér


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

disznóvágás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

kolbász


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

hús


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

ZsÍr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

háj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

mócsing


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

csulok


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

csücsülök.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

leulok


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

öledbe


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

enyembe???


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

nem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Andy5 írta:


> nem


akkor jo.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

rossz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

rosszabb


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

szarabb


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

szarazabb


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

Amigo írta:


> szarazabb


időjárás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

napos


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

borus


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

sotet


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

alkonyat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

naplemente


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

romantika


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

gyertyafeny


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

szerelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

langolas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Andy5 írta:


> szerelem


onkivulet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

csocsike írta:


> langolas


le-eges


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

napolaj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

barnulas


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

leég


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

kiszarad


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

kóró


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

gyom


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

kankalin.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

mari-hu-fu


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

cigi


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

szivar


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

kubai


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Havanna


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

Amigo írta:


> Havanna


koktél


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

palmafak


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

sex


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

9-honap


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

á,őrület


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

hullamok


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

hajókázás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Viharok


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

Amigo írta:


> Viharok


mennydörgés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

villamlas


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

Amigo írta:


> villamlas


halál


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

koporso


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

szeg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

kalapacs


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

ablak


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

uveg


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Forma


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 9)

egy


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 9)

derűs


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 9)

(bocs)

egyke


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

magányos


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 9)

egyedül lét


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 9)

remete


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

özvegy


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

árva


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

le


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

fel


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

ki


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

be


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

itt


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

itt


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

ÁsÓ


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

Kapa


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

apa


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

anya


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

agy


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 9)

aranyalma


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

gyár


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

alma


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

aranyos


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

sír


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

rí


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

ír


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

rajong


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

ír


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

gally


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

imád


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

rajt


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

ajtó


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

szakajtó


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

marhajó


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

mahart-hajó


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

tengerész


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

tenger-ész


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

merész


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

bátor


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

sátor


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

kántor


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

pap


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

nap


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

legyek


----------



## Tompapa (2006 Augusztus 9)

(na) megyek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Tompapa írta:


> (na) megyek


 Helo! Te aztán jól elvoltál itt magadba!

Csípnek


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 9)

csíplek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

FÁj


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

papa


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

fej


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 9)

koponya


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

agyas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

okos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

fej


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 9)

okos


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

velős


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

csont


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 9)

kutyus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

szőrös


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 9)

gyanta


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

vonó


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Hegedű


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

húr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

elszakad


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

cérna


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 9)

varr


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

tű


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

bök


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

vers


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

rím


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

szótár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

angol


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

betürend


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

abc


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

bevásárlás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

kosár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

fonott


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 9)

kalács


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

térd


----------



## dobreffandras (2006 Augusztus 9)

SÁr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

mocsok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

szemét


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 9)

gazember


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

tróger


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 9)

csavarog


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

vándorbot


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 9)

pogácsa


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

mezes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

madzag


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

kötél


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

tanc


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

játék


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

terapia


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 9)

anyag


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

ruha


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

zakó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

atilla


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

kacagány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

MellÉny


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

lajbi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

pityke


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

dolmány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

hagyomány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

népies


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

nemzeti


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

zászló


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

lobogó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 9)

tűz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

parázs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

LÁng


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

gépgyár


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

uzem


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

traktor


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

szántás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

aratás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

búza


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

élet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 9)

kenyér


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

drága


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

érték


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

a NŐ !!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 9)

gyémánt


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

ékszer


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

nyakamba


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

stóla


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

estély


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 9)

estély


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

hamu


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 9)

kerengő


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

hamupipőke


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

cipellő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 9)

lábbeli


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 9)

csizma


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 9)

Itália


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

spagetti


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

pizza


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

szósz


----------



## tibisten (2006 Augusztus 9)

parmezán!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

sajt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

reszelt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

torma


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

csíp


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

csípős


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

paprika


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

szunyog


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

repül


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Leszáll


----------



## leone (2006 Augusztus 9)

est


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

esti Kornél


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 9)

esthajnalcsillag


----------



## leone (2006 Augusztus 9)

útmutató


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 9)

kosz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

fiastyúk


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 9)

útitárs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

barát


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

Társ


----------



## tibisten (2006 Augusztus 9)

*szóláncfűzés*

tettes...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

társtettes


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 9)

elkövet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

becsap


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

hazug


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

hamis


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

álszent


----------



## anaxay (2006 Augusztus 9)

dér


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

ledér


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

fedél


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

menedék


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 9)

tető


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

lepedék


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

Kinszi írta:


> tető


 megelőztél

lepedő


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

ágyikó


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

lábikó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

pihe-puha


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 9)

babaláb


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 9)

lábikák


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

lábikrák


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

halacskák


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 9)

horog


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

kampó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

Moby Dick


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

híres ember


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 9)

színész


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

sztár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

híres


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 10)

hirtelen


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 10)

kapkodo


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 10)

ideges


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 10)

nyugtató


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 Augusztus 10)

marihona-alja


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 10)

beteg


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 10)

G EREZ D


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 10)

*D*EMO*N*


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 10)

*N*aranc*S*


----------



## Victoria (2006 Augusztus 10)

*S*arkanty*U*


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Augusztus 10)

Katyu


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 10)

göröngyös


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

gyöngyös


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

Mátra


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 10)

hegység


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

hátság


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

apatsag


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

gabona


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

arat


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

traktor


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

babona


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

betolta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 10)

elindult


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

nyit


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

zár


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

lakat


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

kulcs


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

ajtó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

ablak


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

kapu


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

hamu


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

foci


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

labda


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

góóóóól


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 10)

háló


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

bíró


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

birosag


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

tárgyalás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

per


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

alperes


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 10)

Kulcsár :4:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

bűnöző


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

bűnüldöző


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

tettes


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

tettestárs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

nyomozás


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 10)

helyszinelők


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 10)

vizsgálat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 10)

mikroszkóp


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

vírus


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 10)

neírjá mán ilyen csúnyákat Csillagom, ha pókot írtál volna, máris tuttam vóna rá vála szóni.. , hogy SZERENCSE..., de így.. csak töröm a fejem..

mongyuk, h. : verus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

nő


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 10)

elettars


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

fejlődik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

alakul


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 10)

Ila1 írta:


> alakul


 
púpos gyerek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 10)

... prés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

gőzhenger


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

maci


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

bocs


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

pardon


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

bocsánat


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 10)

elnézést!


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

sajnálom


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

szánom-bánom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

késő bánat


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 10)

bánatvirág


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

virágszál


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

kéknefelejcs


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 10)

apróka


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 10)

aprod


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 10)

hét törpe


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

kuka


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

szelektív


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

válogató


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

finnyás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

mindenevő


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 10)

vega


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 10)

kényes


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 10)

fényes


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

zöldség


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

hentes


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 10)

vér


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 10)

eper


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

pezsgő


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

buborék


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

búvár


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

szivattyú


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

árvíz


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 10)

szornyuseg


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 10)

horror


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

IjesztŐ


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

sikoly


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

borzalom


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

macska alom


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 10)

borbogár


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

rizling


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 10)

borez írta:


> rizling


pálesz


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 10)

bor?


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

sör?


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

rekesz


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 10)

zar


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 10)

elemer írta:


> zar


lakat


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

titok


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

suttogás


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 10)

Juliana írta:


> suttogás


pletyka


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 11)

nők


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 11)

szépség


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 11)

javítok: TÖKÉLY


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 11)

Juliana írta:


> javítok: TÖKÉLY


kifogástalan


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

makulátlan


----------



## gleditsia (2006 Augusztus 11)

elérheretlen kristálytisza


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

ásványvíz


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 11)

borviz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

szénsav


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 11)

kémia


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 11)

alkímia


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 11)

Leonardo


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

Da Vinci


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 11)

kód


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

kodex


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

ősrégi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Monk


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

csuhas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

divatos


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

modell


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

ehes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

farkas


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

Piroska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

mese


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

sakk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

játék


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

bábu


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

baba vagy bàba


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Augusztus 11)

kába


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

bamba


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 11)

labda


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

foci


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

gomb


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

cérna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

fonal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

labirintus


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

térkép


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 11)

földgömb


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

világ


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

vilagtalan


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

háború


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Beke


----------



## Tilus (2006 Augusztus 11)

béka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

Tilus írta:


> béka


 
királyfi


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 11)

Süsü


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

vackor


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 11)

kód


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 11)

körte


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 11)

áram


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 11)

pálinka


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 11)

alkoholista


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

detoxikálás


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 11)

Efi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

Pixi írta:


> Efi


 
csipkelődés


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 11)

szunyog


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

Chemotox


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 11)

kiirt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

írmagja sem marad


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 11)

távozik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

elmegy


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 11)

lelécel


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

korai magömlés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

élvezet


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 11)

fagyi


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 11)

tüszős mandula


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 11)

torkig van


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 11)

besokall


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 11)

elege van


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 11)

ún


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 11)

galamb


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 11)

un (bocsánat)


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 11)

madár


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 11)

repülő


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 11)

levegő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

oxigén


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 11)

hiány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 11)

fulladás


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 11)

allergia


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 11)

Virág


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 11)

csokor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 11)

illatfelhő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 11)

parfüm


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 11)

Dior


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 11)

kellemes


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 11)

férj


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 11)

papucs


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 11)

szandál


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 11)

labbeli


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 11)

cipő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

suszter


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 11)

cipesz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

talpalas


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 12)

talpalávaló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 12)

csárdás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

nepitanc


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 12)

folklór


----------



## Teremb Ura (2006 Augusztus 12)

Kalotaszegi legényes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

nepmuveszet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 12)

lopas


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

zseb


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

zsebes


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 12)

orvosi köpeny


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

steril


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 12)

műtő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

huto


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

mínusz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

matek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

halmazok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

idomok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

kúp


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

piramis


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

koncert


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

buli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

hazi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

emlék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

emlekmu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

obeliszk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

Latin


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

holt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

tenger


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

szem


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 12)

kopog


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 12)

csillog


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 12)

nap


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

nappal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

Nap


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 12)

elbújt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

felhő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 12)

bárány


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

juhász


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 12)

kanász


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 12)

makk-ász


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 12)

tök-ász


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 12)

tökfilkó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 12)

magyar kártya


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

ulti


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 12)

bemondás


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 12)

svindli


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

csalás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

.


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 12)

káprázat


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 12)

mágus


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

varázslat


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 12)

szemfényvesztés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

becsapás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

hazugsag


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 12)

ármány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

magia


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 12)

vudu


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 12)

Hókuszpók


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 12)

varázsló


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 12)

Hupikék


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

törpe


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 12)

alacsony


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 12)

csokott


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 12)

csökevény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 12)

kurta


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 12)

kocsma


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

frocs


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 12)

fröccsöntő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

muanyag


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 12)

trabant


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

2 henger


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 12)

2 ütem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 13)

szivas


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

szuszogás


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 13)

tu"do"


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

oxigen


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Augusztus 13)

levegő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

ozon


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Augusztus 13)

réteg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

sav


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 13)

ecet


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 13)

uborka


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

savanyú


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 13)

citrom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

narancs


----------



## Gamentzy_Eduard (2006 Augusztus 13)

vodka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

mámor


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

szédülés


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 13)

elájul


----------



## hajlando (2006 Augusztus 13)

retardalt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

gátolt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 13)

akadály


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

árok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

csatorna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 13)

szennyvíz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

büdös


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

görény


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

vadász


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

szoknya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

mini


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

látvány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

panorama


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

távcső


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 13)

puska


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

célkereszt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 13)

találat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

torpedó

szia Ila1+!


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Ámor


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 13)

kamikaze


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 13)

harakiri


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

szamuráj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

kard


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 13)

hal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

szálka


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 13)

fa


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

energia


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 13)

atom


----------



## Gamentzy_Eduard (2006 Augusztus 13)

élet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

víz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

forrás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

pont


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

vesszőcske


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

készen van a 
*fejecske*


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

kopasz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

tar


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

kombájn


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

arat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

nyár


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> nyár


napsütés


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

nyaralás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

tengerpart


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

repűlő


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> tengerpart


 
Álmodozás.........***


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

szerelem


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 13)

Amore.


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

béke


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

világ


----------



## Tocsek (2006 Augusztus 13)

Élet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

halál


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

elmúlás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

curriculum vitae


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

pályázat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

siker


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

pénz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

bank


----------



## hajlando (2006 Augusztus 13)

*kemenysepro*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

szerencse


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

lotto


----------



## hajlando (2006 Augusztus 13)

e*getvero*


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

nyeremény


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

főnyeremény


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

kudarc


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 13)

bánat


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 13)

szomorúság


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 13)

búbánat


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

öröm


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

szárnyalás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 13)

boldogság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

szív


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> szív


Szeretet(és a Te szíved)


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 13)

majom ...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

banán...


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

héj


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

csúszik


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

mászik


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 13)

csecsemo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

pelenka


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

érzés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

verzes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

orr


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 13)

erzekszer


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 13)

pisze


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

kölyökmackó


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 13)

mese


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

népi


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 13)

zene


----------



## baranyaizsofi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Törpikék


----------



## baranyaizsofi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Késésben vagyok, ezek szerint


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 13)

hofeher-ke


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 13)

fekete


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 13)

sotetseg


----------



## zmrzlna (2006 Augusztus 14)

éjszaka


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

szeretkezes


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 14)

szerelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

banat


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 14)

feltekenyseg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

betegseg


----------



## Whickey (2006 Augusztus 14)

megcsalás


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 14)

Koni írta:


> feltekenyseg


 
szarvak


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

valas


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 14)

szabadság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

ero


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 14)

bátorság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

mereszseg


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 14)

vakmerőség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

felelem


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 14)

szorongas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

idegesseg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

feszültség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

aramerosseg.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

földhöz vág


----------



## PSanyi (2006 Augusztus 14)

megráz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

zsibog


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

nyüzsög


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

zajong


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

szurkolótábor


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

tapsvihar


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

koncert


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

Sziget


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 14)

hajógyári


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

fesztivál


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

zenekar


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

karmester


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

dirigál


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

akusztika


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

visszhang


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 14)

Tihany


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

félsziget


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Marosvasarhely


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 14)

sziget:4:


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 14)

szigetelődés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

műanyag


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 14)

természetes


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

Margit írta:


> Marosvasarhely


hétfák


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

Brigi írta:


> természetes


bio


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 14)

natúr


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

festetlen


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

csupasz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

csiga


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

meztelen


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

pőre


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

öre


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 14)

öreg


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

fiatal


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 14)

agilis


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

Öreg ember nem vén ember


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

Faludy György


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

Még a kecske is megnyalja a sót


Jó volt nicol!!!!


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

bakkecske


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

szakáll


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

kék..


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 14)

borotva


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

zselé


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 14)

eper...


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 14)

turmix


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Asterix


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 14)

rajzfilm


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Depardieu


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 14)

szeretem


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

borász


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 14)

szüret


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

puttony


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

Tokaj


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

must


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 14)

édes


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

...vagy soha


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

tibi írta:


> must


....vagy soha


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 14)

vagy majd talan egyszer ...,,sohanapjan??


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

esetleg


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

netántán


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

ismétlés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

éjjel-nappal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

örökkön örrökké


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

sírig tartó szerelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 14)

Ásó-kapa


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 14)

pap


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

prédikáció


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

csak az igazat,mindenben


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 14)

egyenes ut


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 14)

utazás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

álom


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 14)

vágy


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

nagyon!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Jeruzsálem


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

kóser


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Siratófal


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 14)

cédulák


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

emlékezés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 14)

gyász


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 14)

bánat


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

fájdalom


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 14)

keserűség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 14)

csalódás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 14)

megbocsátás


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

újrakezdés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

hit


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 14)

templom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

torony


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 14)

óra


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 14)

időbeosztás


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 14)

feszes


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

szoros


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 14)

lazítani


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 14)

Hofi


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

humor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 14)

nevetés


----------



## schilvie (2006 Augusztus 14)

jókedv


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

öröm


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

gyermekáldás


----------



## evita (2006 Augusztus 14)

Anyasag


----------



## tuni66 (2006 Augusztus 14)

álldót állapot


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 14)

születés


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

topáz írta:


> születés


baby


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 14)

áldás


----------



## zmrzlna (2006 Augusztus 14)

felelősség


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 14)

törődés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 14)

oltalom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 14)

szeretet


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

béke


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 14)

nyugalom


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 14)

ringatás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 14)

álom


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 14)

valóság


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 15)

show


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

elet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Halal


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

Menyorszag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

angyal


----------



## sajga (2006 Augusztus 15)

beke magadban


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

meditáció


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

szellemvilág


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

kisértet


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

kastély


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 15)

bálterem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

tánc


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

mambó


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

Jumbó


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

Babar


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

kadar(ka)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

bor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 15)

béke


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

..galamb


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

duc


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 15)

fészek


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

madárfióka


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

csibe


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

csibesz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

csavargo


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

szabad(jo reggelt Csöcsike!)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

szabadsag / kezit csokolom /


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

30 nap


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

.. bkv bérlet ..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

periodikus


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

rendszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

tablazat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

rublika


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

négyzet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

méter


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

mertek


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

vörös


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

szemermes


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

szűz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

erme


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

pénz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

újból


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 15)

Repetazva


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

ismételve


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

pacal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

duplázik


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

kétszersült


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

száraz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

ropogós


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

ropi


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

keksz


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

keksz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

koksz


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

izom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

erő


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

nyomaték


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

forog


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

nyúlik


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

rétes


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

tészta


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

sarló


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

párt


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

kalapács


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

körhinta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

topáz írta:


> kalapács


szög


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

forog


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

derék


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> szög


ács


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

bőség


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

jólét


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

kosara


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

vargánya


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

gomba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

kalap


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

fej


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

káposzta..


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

rakott


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

szekér


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

halad


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

Petőfi


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

gatya


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

tánc


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

felesége


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

neje


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

harpia


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

menye


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

kiszel tunci


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

csocsike mióta van új logod?


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

Mióta a béla a pilóta


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

höhö


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

nekem sosem ír senki


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

írok


----------



## basil (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> írok


 

egy úr ír!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

basil írta:


> egy úr ír!!!!!!!!!


az úr a pokolban is úr(ír)


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok.Van egy kis időm,így hát bekukkantok.Honnét kell folytatnom?


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 15)

kötő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

kefe


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> kefe


lószőr


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

megüljük


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

szülinap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

torta


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

dobos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Atilla


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

ostor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

isten


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 15)

templom


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

..rabjai


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

remény..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

bizakodas


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

hit


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 15)

gyülekezet


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

nyaj


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 15)

társaság


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

jókedv


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 15)

derü


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

vidamsag


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

haverok


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

buli


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

fanta


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

...sztikus


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

hihetetlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 15)

Örökmozgó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

sajtkukac


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

csonti


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

topáz írta:


> csonti


pecázás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

kapás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

jó nagy hal ;-)


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

aranyhal


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

háromkívánság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

sülthal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

szálka


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

szemedben


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

gerenda


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

szúr


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

fáj


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

szív


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

Ekg


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

lélek


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 15)

pszichológus


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

gyógyítás


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

hálapénz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

zseb


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

tolvaj


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

csaló


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 15)

káprázat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

északi fény


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

sarkcsillag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

tájékozódás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

térkép


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

világ


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

ország


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 15)

határ


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 15)

útlevél


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 15)

passport


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

pecsét


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 15)

bélyegző


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 15)

párna


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

toll


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

golyós


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

csapágy


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

görgős


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

agyam


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

van


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

elment az eszem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

volt


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

áram


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

áramlat


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

golf


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

ütő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

tenyeres


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

fonák


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

a fal adja a másikat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

pofon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

csillagokat lát


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

nemkérek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

kéretlenül


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

hívatlanul


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

nemkívánatos


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

kiutasítva


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 15)

hajléktalan


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

újságpapír


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

szegénység


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 15)

földönfutó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

segíteni


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

igyexem


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

mindenki


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

senki


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 15)

üresség


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

egyedül


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 15)

magányosan


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

arvan


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

elhagyatva


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

kitaszitva


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 15)

együtt


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

Kékvirág írta:


> együtt


tömeg


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 15)

fesztival


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

Koni írta:


> fesztival


koncert


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 15)

szórkozás


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 15)

pihenés


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 15)

relaxálás


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 15)

lazulás


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 16)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Meditáció


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Dalai Láma


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Kolostor


----------



## Koni (2006 Augusztus 16)

imadsag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Olvasó


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

Kinszi írta:


> Olvasó


MŰVELTSÉG


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Etikett


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

neveltetés


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 16)

tanitás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

katedra


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

felelet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

reakció


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

ellenállás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

ostrom


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

állapot


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

helyzet


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

bíztató


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

remény


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

remélem


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 16)

hit


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 16)

tan


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 16)

mese


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Micimackó


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

erdő


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 16)

Tigris


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Malacka


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

pagony


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 16)

hold


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

hét


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

hetfö


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

nap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 16)

égitest


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

süssfel


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 16)

fényes


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

kertek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 16)

éden


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 16)

kelet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

misztikus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 16)

fátyol


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

fatyolka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

keszkeno


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

zsebkendő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

natha


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

hapci


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

baci


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

boci


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

tarka


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

..se füle


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

nyomorek


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

macska farka:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

Koos


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 16)

zongora


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

okos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 16)

találékony


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

abrakadabra írta:


> találékony



tyúk


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

tyukszem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

Tapasz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

betegség


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 16)

gyengélkedő


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

lábadozó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

gyógyszer


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

orvos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

beteg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 16)

orult


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

zártosztály


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

vigyorgó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

grimasz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 16)

malacképű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

dagi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 16)

digi dagi daganat kergeti a halakat :-D ----- lassú


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

aranyhal


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

3 kívánság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

tündér


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

varázspálca


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

szall a kakukk...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

kakukkfióka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 16)

fáról-fára


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

ágról-ágra


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 16)

szall


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

repül


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 16)

zuhan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

a fellegekben jár


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

álmodozik


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

abrandozo


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 16)

képzeletbeli


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 16)

vilag


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

ábránd


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 16)

alom


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

remény


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

lehetőség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 16)

alkalom


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

alkalom


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 16)

telepatia(Ila1+Juliana)


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 16)

gondolat átvitel


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 16)

hipnózis, szuggesztió


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 16)

alvás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 16)

pihenés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

nyár


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 16)

tenger


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 16)

mélység


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

búvár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 16)

kutató


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 16)

tengeralattjáró


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 16)

torpedó


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

robbanás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

repesz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

háború


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

leszerelés


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 16)

béke


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

csend


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

éjszaka


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 16)

1001...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

Seherezádé


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 16)

kalifa


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

buggyos gatya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 16)

potroh


----------



## zweistein (2006 Augusztus 16)

hiba


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

javító


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 16)

gyártó


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 16)

munkás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

svájci sapka


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

GumicsÍzma


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

GANYÉ


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 16)

guano


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

gúnya


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

waterpolo írta:


> gúnya


ÖLTÖZÉK


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

zeke


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 16)

kabát


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

kalap


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

waterpolo írta:


> kalap


FRAKK


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

pingvin


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 16)

sarkvidék


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

kardszárnyú delfin (orca)


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 16)

Sunny írta:


> sarkvidék


HIDEG


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 16)

Andy5 írta:


> HIDEG



tél (fuj-fuj)


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 17)

hó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

fehér


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 17)

tiszta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

takarítónő


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> takarítónő


PORSZÍVÓ


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

vacum


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

állami fő


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

miniszter(i)elnök


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

bársonyszék


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

parlament


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

szavazás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

voks


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

vox humana


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

rigófütty


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

trilla


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

reggeli harmat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 17)

pára


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 17)

lehelet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

száj


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 17)

szajjal


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csókolni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> száj


Szívből örülök, hogy látlak!


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 17)

majszol


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> csókolni


Neked is örülök kedves Tibi, a kávéval még adósod vagyok!



ölelés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

vágy


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

ábrándozás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> vágy


kínzóan jó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Brigi írta:


> ábrándozás



szerelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

uff,talált


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> uff,talált



Émmá úftam eleget, most úffá te!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csúffá


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

nem csúfom, mer' elesek


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

lóvá


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

lovag


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

lovagina


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

na,témánál vagyunk megen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> na,témánál vagyunk megen



rossz az, aki rosszra gondol..... a lovagina (mint közismertségbe vagyon) a lovag női verziója kérem!


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> lovagina


Lollobrigida


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

hó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

topáz írta:


> Lollobrigida



mozi


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

Cleopátra


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

látvány


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

szamártej


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

fürdés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

hmmm...illatos


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

virág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

orr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

krumpli


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

püré


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

éhes


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

nyammogva


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

mint az öreg medve: nyammogva eszik, cammogva jár, brummogva cseveg


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

protézis (?)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

nemszeretem


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

akkor dobd el


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

a protkómat,te perverz?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

erre most mit is írjak láncolatban Tibi 

BETEG ELME (mármint a perverz!)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

agy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

fehérállomány


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

zagy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Ila1 írta:


> fehérállomány



na, az NEM az agyban lakik kérem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

akkor neuron (így jó)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Ila1 írta:


> akkor neuron (így jó)



minnyá más!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

zavaros


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

híd (over troubled water)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> híd (over troubled water)


A híd miért zavaros? elmagyaráznátok?????


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Ila1 írta:


> A híd miért zavaros? elmagyaráznátok?????



a híd a zavaros víz fölött van (Simon & Garfunkel szerint - lsd: Bridge over troubled Water)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> a híd a zavaros víz fölött van (Simon & Garfunkel szerint - lsd: Bridge over troubled Water)


júúúúj,de magasan szárnyalúúúnk


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> júúúúj,de magasan szárnyalúúúnk



ez is a Csöcsi mijatt van, elkaptuk a növendékkacsájától....


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

mivan? mi az utolsó szó? ha híd, akkor nekem fog


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

sztzs írta:


> mivan? mi az utolsó szó? ha híd, akkor nekem fog



akkó neked nem fog, mert növendékkacsa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> akkó neked nem fog, mert növendékkacsa


 
(akkor is fog!) keltetőgép


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

lánc


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

basszus,lemaradtam,csibe,na


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

pelyhes


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

sárga


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

hulla


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 17)

koporsó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

helyszinelők


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

bírság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

jatt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

borravaló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

sarc


----------



## Szafije (2006 Augusztus 17)

Kicsikét új vagyok itt...de a szóláncokat imádom...itt viszont nem igazodok ki ezen...persze biztos én vagyok a dinka
:4:


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 17)

megszorító intézkedések


----------



## Szafije (2006 Augusztus 17)

Aha...szóval asszociálunk...ééértem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

reform


----------



## Szafije (2006 Augusztus 17)

szabadság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

szerelem


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

Petőfi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Brigi írta:


> szerelem



Brigi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)




----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)




----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

rendőr


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

sztzs írta:


> rendőr



miből van a te lelked??? (ha van egyátalán...)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

zavarkeltés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

óvónéni írta:


> zavarkeltés



zavarfektetés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> zavarfektetés


 
pironkodás

_(ilyen szó nincs is!!! Ez nem ér!  )_


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

lángossütés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

fokhagyma


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 17)

olaj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

nap


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

tűz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

VÍz........


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

pancsolás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 17)

pszichiáter


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 17)

Jézusom! lemaradtam  nyaralás 
a pszichiáter nekem kell


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Juliana írta:


> pszichiáter



téged átvertek. az nem a pszichiáter, hanem az úszómester


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> téged átvertek. az nem a pszichiáter, hanem az úszómester


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

mosoly


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

öröm


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

vidámság


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

uszoda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> uszoda


gumikacsa:4:


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

gumipelus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

popsikrém


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

arcszesz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 17)

férfiasan tökéletes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 17)

Narcisz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

hibiscus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

törökrózsa


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Gül Baba (ül a türbéje előtt és rózsát szagolgat)


----------



## hopink (2006 Augusztus 17)

fizetes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

asszociációs üzemzavar


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

áramszünet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

gyertyaillat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

füstölő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

fűrészpor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

disznótor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

Házipálinka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

házirészeg


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

részeg házibarát


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

borogatás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

rókavadászat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

Brigi írta:


> borogatás



simogatás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

bélbolyhok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

Unicum


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

vöröskereszt


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

véradás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

híradó


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

valóság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

hiradások a "vérszívásról"


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 17)

denevér


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

deigenvér


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

denem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

vérmérséklet! (hölgyeim,uraim)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

batman(us)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

bús manus (amerikai busman)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

sok sok magyar (férfi)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

soknő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

sok(k)nő = idegbeteg asszony


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> soknő



egészen pontosan hárem...


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

többnejűség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

többanyósosság


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

sorozatgyilkosság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

életfogytos


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

megbánás


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

életfogytig


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

fogyókúrás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

ez kétértelmü volt,wazze


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

diétás


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> fogyó kúrás


 
neked mindenről az jut eszedbe?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> ez kétértelmü volt,wazze



csak, hogy mindenki választhasson kedvére valót.....


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

zöldség


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

sárgaság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

topáz írta:


> neked mindenről az jut eszedbe?


Így elválasztva, ja


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

csalamádé


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> zöldség



spenótbaült pávián


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

topáz írta:


> sárgaság


kékség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> spenótbaült pávián


páviánba sült spenót


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

bocs, de nekem a spenótról mindig az jut eszembe: nyelve zöld, szarva barna


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

az


topáz írta:


> bocs, de nekem a spenótról mindig az jut eszembe: nyelve zöld, szarva barna



az a barnaszarvú orrszarvú....


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

szimat


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

Rex


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

"kiráj"


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

felügyelő


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

leügyelő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

akkor most ki *ügyel?*


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

sárgaház


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

ügyes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

furfangos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 17)

kockacukor


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

ló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

lovas


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

ló vas (zabla)


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> ló vas (zabla)



a "ló vas (zabla) " ebből a lóra asszociálva

Vágta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

nyeste


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

ütötte


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

ostorozta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

verte


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

rúgta


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

szadista


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

focista


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

fradista


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

konokul elszánt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

törekvő


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

fanatikus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

tréner


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

edző


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 17)

sikerorientált


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 17)

karrierista


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 17)

okos


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 17)

eszes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 17)

rafinált


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

trükk


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

barba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

papa


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

hüphüphüp


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

truk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 17)

tarka


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

barka


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

barka


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

Tibiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

sztzs írta:


> Tibiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


nyusziiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

tojás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

sonka


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

sódar


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

torma


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

virsli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 17)

majális


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

május


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

virágok


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 17)

illat


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

parfüm


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 17)

kolni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

kölnivíz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

illatfelhő


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 17)

piperkőc


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 17)

ficsúr


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 17)

szépfiú


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 17)

fiatal


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

legény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 17)

lány


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

királylány


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 17)

álmodj (királylány)


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 17)

rémálom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 17)

félelem


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 17)

egész laposelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 17)

rudelem


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 17)

elemelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 17)

lopom


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 17)

.... a napot


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 17)

megfújom


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 17)

pitypang


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 17)

pongyolás néni szalad a villamos után, mert rajta felejtette a napszemüvegét


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 17)

waterpolo írta:


> pongyolás néni szalad a villamos után, mert rajta felejtette a napszemüvegét


na erre varrjunk gombot


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

gombos pongyola


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

kötős


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

tépőzáras


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

topáz írta:


> tépőzáras


Zippes(Jóreggelt)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

Alvás?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

vekker


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

csörög


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

tibi írta:


> csörög


 
repül


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

törik


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

apróra


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

elnémult


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

viheted az *órás*hoz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

kukába inkább


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

embert szemetéről...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

madarat húsáról


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

és a *toll*a hol marad?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

íródeák


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

vizsga


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

rövidzárlat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

roló


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

tolóretesz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

ördöglakat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

szarvashiba


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

rekedt bőgés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Charlie


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

angyal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

szárnysuhogás, karácsony


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

szárny


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

comb


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

béka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

kábé


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

körülbelül


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

nagyjából hozzávetőleg cirka


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 18)

nem teljesen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

alig feltehetőleg


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 18)

majdnem éppenhogy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

szinte


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

mintha


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

menta


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 18)

fogkrém


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

kefe


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

kofa, pofa, fapofa


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 18)

fakutya


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

fakabát


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 18)

fabatkat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Batka manó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

ignác


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Spejbl bácsi és Hurvinek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

Lolka és Bolka


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

rajzfilm


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

ugribugri bolha


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

bolha írtó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

irtó nagy bolha


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

csíííííp


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

csáp


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

polip


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

tapadó korongok


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

ragadó porontyok


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

fal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

fül


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

farok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

szamár


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

ösztövér öszvér ökröt örököl


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

buta


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

sztzs írta:


> buta


ez még a szamárhoz volt, csak lekéstem)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

suta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

sztzs írta:


> ez még a szamárhoz volt, csak lekéstem)



lassú....


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

sete-suta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

csiga


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> lassú....


a gépem, mert közben zenét is tölt


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Csillag írta:


> suta



őzgidácska sete, (se én)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

csiga-biga


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Csillag írta:


> csiga



francia szakács kergeti a fakanállal....


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

és szórja kakaóval


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

szegény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

legény


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

lepény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

lepényhal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

lapos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

tetu


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

alapos kalapos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

csocsike írta:


> tetu



tatu (sokkal klasszabb állat)  Mógeny Csöcsibácsi!


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

(indul) Bakterház


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 18)

szilvasgomboc


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szilvásvárad


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szalajka Völgy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

szalajtott hölgy


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

hölgy válasz tánc után


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> hölgy válasz tánc után



meghát!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

kosár


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

palánk


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

kikosarazás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

vesszőfutás


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Tengerimalac


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

pofazacskó


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 18)

kiserleti labor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

állatvédő


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

orvosi Nobel díj


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

bocs elkéstem

könyök és térdvédő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

gördeszka


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

korcsolyapálya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

Városliget


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Libegő


----------



## hopink (2006 Augusztus 18)

eves-ivas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

aláhullik


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

mint érett gyümölcs a pávián kezéből a vadász fejére...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

Sivatagi show


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Gálvölgyi Show


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

Heti Hetes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Kiss Gergő (a vízilabda válogatott 7-es sapkáját viseli)


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

6 7-es úton


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

republik


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

fellegekben járó bálna


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 18)

bálnazsír


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

lekéstem :-(


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

önvédelem


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

boxer


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

lázadás


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

parasztfelkelés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> boxer



tanga


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

lefegyverző


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

Kína


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> parasztfelkelés



hajnali életkép a tanyán


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

gémeskút


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

aberci írta:


> Kína


 
vedd meg, ócó!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

sztzs írta:


> gémeskút


szomjas gém


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

újkori honfoglalás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

ópium


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Jaj Waterpolo-nem az a boxer  hanem amit önvédelemre használnak


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

új pia


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> szomjas gém


boxer Kína ópium


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Jaj Waterpolo-nem az a boxer  hanem amit önvédelemre használnak



arra gondolsz, amikor a jány a barátja fejére húzza a tangát, hogy ne lássa meg a nyakán lévő apró kék foltocskát?


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Csak az a kérdés honnan származik az a kék folt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> arra gondolsz, amikor a jány a barátja fejére húzza a tangát, hogy ne lássa meg a nyakán lévő apró kék foltocskát?


 
Nem arra gondolt! Arra, hogy a boxeredből kényszerzubbonyt csinál rajtad!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Csak az a kérdés honnan származik az a kék folt



úriember ilyesmiről nem beszél......


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

óvónéni írta:


> Nem arra gondolt! Arra, hogy a boxeredből kényszerzubbonyt csinál rajtad!



sosem hordok boxert.....


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szerintem hagyjuk ezt a témát ...


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

témaelhagyás


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

új téma nyitás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

ez boxer lázadás volt


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

más


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

pályamódosítás


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Akkor legyen tangalázadás is


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

aberci írta:


> ez boxer lázadás volt


gatya,vagy boxer...ez itt a kérdés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

sámli


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

hokedli


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

szék


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

allegro írta:


> pályamódosítás


korrekció


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

javítás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

nokedli a hokedlin, azon meg egy pukedli (melynek következtében anya rondán káromkodik)


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Nekem fotel


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

pukli


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Fő a kényelem


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Nekem fotel



nekem fotmarad


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

allegro írta:


> pukli


Dudor


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

önkény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Tudor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

uralom


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szundi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Kuka


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

kuka


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

3 kuka


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szemetes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

aberci írta:


> kuka



ammá vót, te kuka!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

aberci írta:


> 3 kuka


 
konténer


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

szelektív


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

válogatás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

szeletel


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> ammá vót, te kuka!


Azé 3!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 18)

vág


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

ész


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Borotva


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

ipoly


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Borotva



Neretva


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

völgy


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Beretva


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Völgyek között zakatol a vonat stb....


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Beretva



eretvág


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

csapol


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

pióca


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

7 vezér  most szundi helyett Álmos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> 7 vezér  most szundi helyett Álmos



feküggyön le....


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> feküggyön le....


 
Azt így írják : Feküdjön le


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

durmol


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Horkolni ki szokott? ÉN NEM


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Azt így írják : Feküdjön le



nem is tudok írni  (a kutjom gépel hejetem)


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

vau


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> Horkolni ki szokott? ÉN NEM



akkor mi ez a zaj???  indul a forma1 mezőnye?


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> nem is tudok írni  (a kutjom gépel hejetem)


Na tessék kutjom !!! Kár itt minden szóért 8)


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

waterpolo írta:


> akkor mi ez a zaj???


BIZTOS A KUTJOM UGATOTT


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> BIZTOS A KUTJOM UGATOTT



érdekes, innen úgy néz ki, mint edj mats....


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

De még az is lehet hogy a tengjeri majac voltj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Edithke írta:


> De még az is lehet hogy a tengjeri majac voltj



akkó jól elbújt.....


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

rejtőzködés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

álarc


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

fogócska


----------



## Edithke (2006 Augusztus 18)

Füstöcske


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

égés-ke


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

hamu(ka)


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

kecs-ke


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

ró-ka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

gyáva....


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

óvónéni írta:


> kacag



Nevet


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

pompa


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

szivattyú


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

szomorú


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

bánatos


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

letört


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

visszajön


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

csenget


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

idő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

pénz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

csakte


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

jókedv


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

együtt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

kéz a kézben


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 18)

ovisok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

biztosíték


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 18)

ragadós


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

méz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

játszótér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

gyerekek


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 18)

család


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

harmónia


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 18)

egységesség


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

Don Corleone


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

maffiózó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 18)

szervezett bűnözés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

bankrablás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 18)

pánik


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 18)

fejvesztett


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 18)

félelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

Akit illet. Ez a topic sem beszelgeto topic. Keretik nem arra hasznalni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

ijedtség


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

frász!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

megrázkódtatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

sokk


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

rémület


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

döbbenet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

óvatosság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

megfontolt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 18)

józan


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

meggondolt


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 18)

óvónéni írta:


> józan


szeszmentes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

Elvonas


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

adó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

hatralek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

behajtás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

tilos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

szabaly


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 18)

Rend


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

... bontás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

tormelek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

sitt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

építkezés


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

hálózatépítés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 18)

kapcsolat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

barátság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

testveriseg


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szovjetunió


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

anarchia


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

FÁk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

káosz


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Baltikum


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

Unikum


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Unikornis


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Felszarvazott


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

uniformis


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Öreg bakter, kinek fiatal felesége kikapós....


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

indul a bakterné


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 18)

bakter


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 18)

bakterház


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

vagyonőr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 18)

haszon


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

hiszen


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

habár...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

kotoszo


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

kötöző


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

kötél


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

hóhér


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

halal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

hallal


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

halleluja


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

tuja


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

potyázik


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 18)

allegro írta:


> potyázik


alkesz


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 18)

alkusz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 18)

tőzsde


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 18)

bróker


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 18)

breki


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 19)

elvarázsolt királyfi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 19)

a csók élettani hatása a békára


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 19)

átváltozás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

más


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 19)

másság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

eltérő


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 19)

különc


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

kihúzó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

retusáló


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

felújít


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

újjászületés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

lélekvándorlás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

turista


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

utazás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

tarsas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

közösségi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

szolgalat


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

kötelesség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

lazaság


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

lezser


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

kimonó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Kimeno


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

éjszakai bár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

pillango


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

szárnyal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

szarnyaszegett


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

megcsonkított


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

nyomorek


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

szomszéd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

orszag


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 19)

otthon


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

nyugalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

vermerseklet


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

vérnyomás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

magasság


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

mélység


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

szakadek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

híd


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

folyó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

hajó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

yaht


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

csónak


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

evező


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

víz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

iszony


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

békacomb...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

alatvedo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

ketrec


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

csapda


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 19)

"22"


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

regény


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 19)

film


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

mozi


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 19)

popcorn


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

zörej


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

durranás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

videó


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

kazetta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

másolat


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 19)

hasonmás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 19)

Toples


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 19)

Ezt jól benéztem,bocs,at oldallal ezelőt volt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

tévedés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 19)

beismerés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

elismerés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 19)

erősít


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

önbizalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

hit


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

vallás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

állhatatos


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 19)

kitartó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

szívós


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 19)

kemény


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

szilárd


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

beton


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

fej


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

fejetlenseg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

káosz


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

Keresztelő Szent János


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

vallas


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

hit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

meghitt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

bizalmas


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

forróvonal (a szocializmusban volt)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 19)

forrónadrág


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

melegítő


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

az is !


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

mackó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

málna


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

Milne


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 19)

méhecske


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

dongó


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

Rimszkij Korszakov


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

diri (ez a dongóra volt)


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

zene


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

... bona


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 19)

pedellus


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 19)

sors bona


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 19)

végzet


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

sorscsapás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

jobbhorog


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

ring


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 19)

karika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

hulla-hopp


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

derék


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

hexencsúsz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

Fájdalom


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 19)

(Algo) ritmus


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

Érzés


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

ambivalens


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

egyértelmű


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

logikus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

átlátható


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

tiszta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

kristály


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

patyolat


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 19)

hopplá...ez nem jó helyrekerült

gömb


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 19)

Föld


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

agyag


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

váza


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 19)

virag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 19)

üveg


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 20)

törik


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

szakad


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

reped


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

dinnye


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

sarga


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

közlekedési -(rendőr) -lámpa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

figyelmeztetes


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

szóbeli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

vizsga


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

tandíj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

rablas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

későbánat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

vizozon


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

galamb


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

beke


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

álom


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 20)

ábránd


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

rózsaszín


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

párduc


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

kecses


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

humor


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

sztorno


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

járás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

megye


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

város


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

fekete


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Lőcse


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

tibi írta:


> Lőcse


 
asszony


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

fehér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

fehérnép


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

némber


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

házi sárkány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

pénz számolva ......


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Number one


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Matek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

simply the best!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

költségvetés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

program


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

beosztás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

megkapod


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

már megvoltl


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

vigyázz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

harap


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

fog


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

protkó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

pohár


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

éjjeliszekrény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

bili


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

kaka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

pelus


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 20)

bili


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

fürdés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

nem érsz ki


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

kád


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

zuhany


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

csap


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

hordó


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

sör


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

is


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

kotoszo


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

akkor bor.Na.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

alkohol


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

kocsma


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

vitriol


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

mereg


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

arzén


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

lupen


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

szimat


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

nagyító


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

lencse


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

ujjnyom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

lelet


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

mentés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

elsosegely


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

kötözés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

csomó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

oldás


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

malter


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

habarcs


----------



## limetta (2006 Augusztus 20)

cement


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

vakolat


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

(az előző beirásom a gipszre vonatkozott - de a gipszet nemlátom)

épitkezés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

renovalas


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 20)

ölelés


----------



## limetta (2006 Augusztus 20)

szeretet


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 20)

szerelem


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

javítom


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

megszerelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Mek Elek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

ezermester


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

karbantartó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

ölelő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

szerető


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

kedves


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 20)

jómodorú


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

illemtudó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 20)

jólnevelt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

nádpálca


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 20)

pedellus


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

tanár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

hivatás


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

szakma


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

kovacs


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

üllő


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

vas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Ózd


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

kohó


----------



## Faár (2006 Augusztus 20)

hőség-tegnap


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

ma-is


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

uszoda


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

hűs


----------



## teva (2006 Augusztus 20)

jéghideg


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

tél


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

fagyi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

parfe


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

söröcske


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

habos - vagy habnélküli?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

kávé


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

fekete


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

szőke


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

fehér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

bor


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

aberci írta:


> szőke



:7:

okos?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

bamba


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

bambi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

özike


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

gida


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Mátra szélén öreg néne


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

Nagymama


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Miért olyan nagy az orrod?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

farkas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Berci


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

piroska


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

csicsóka írta:


> Berci



(Bocsi egyszerre irtunk már másodszor)

Fiu


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

idgam írta:


> (Bocsi egyszerre irtunk már másodszor)
> 
> Fiu



nem baj, kicsit "összeszokunk"


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

ismerkedünk


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

harmónia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

harmónika


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

tangó


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 20)

tánc


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

zene


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

kar


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

mester


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

ember


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

gerinces(?)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 20)

elefánt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

ősember


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

homo sapiens


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

tiszta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

mossa kezeit


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 20)

füllent


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

"kimagyaráz"


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

nem fejti ki az igazságot


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 20)

hazug


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

eltitkol valamit


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

álnok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

hamis


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

bankjegy


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

forint


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

zuhanás


----------



## hajlando (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sargarigo


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

dió


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Szent Karácsony


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Csendes éj


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

béke


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

olajfák


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Jeruzsálem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

siratófal


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Jordánia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

csador


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Arabok


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

kőolaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

Barátság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

Drágaság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

pénz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

árak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

égbeszökkenő


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

csillagos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

hulló csillag


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

csóva


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

tűzijáték


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

petárda


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 20)

augusztus 20. nemzeti ünnep.

Éljen István király! :4: 

szeretettel:

István, a király


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

Koppány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

István király

:4::222:Isten éltessen Sokáig István!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

szent


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

mártír


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 20)

önfeláldozás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

rend


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 20)

kamikáze


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

öngyilkos merénylők


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

méhecske


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

mézecske


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

nektár


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 20)

méhpempő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

kaptár


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

nyamnyam


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Torkos!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

nagyon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

telhetetlen


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 20)

> :4::222:Isten éltessen Sokáig István!


 
Köszönöm, cserébe Koppány haveromat meg összevarom! :4:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Karsay István írta:


> Köszönöm, cserébe Koppány haveromat meg összevarom! :4:


hüpsz,majd el felejtettem Isten éltessen István


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Éhenkórász


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Éhenkórász


inyenc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

tibi írta:


> inyenc


zabagép


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 20)

bélpoklos


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

válogatós


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

gurmand


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 20)

telepoci


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

hordó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

dagi


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

dugó


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 20)

Bor

(Tegnap voltam egerben, és hoztam pár üveg finom itókát!)
Köszönöm a jókivánságokat!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

vér


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

donor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 20)

életmentés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Karsay István írta:


> Bor
> 
> (Tegnap voltam egerben, és hoztam pár üveg finom itókát!)
> Köszönöm a jókivánságokat!


Egészségedre! Majd gondolj ránk, ha iszol, mi is szeretjük, bár én az édes Medinát!:4:


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

vérátömlesztés


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 20)

életmentés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

műtét


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 20)

> Egészségedre! Majd gondolj ránk, ha iszol, mi is szeretjük, bár én az édes Medinát!:4:


 
Érdekes, mert sokat voltam Egerben, és ezt a Medinát tagnap hallottamelső alkalommal, én általáűban Medocot szoktam venni, és a barátaim is Medinára pályáztak, vettek is egy üveggel jövöhétre Erika névnap bulira, így akkor majd én is megkóstólom!
Ha jól láttam valami finom vörösbor féle!

Olyan életmentő bizonyos helyzetekben, így lehet, hogy ma belekostolok?

Fe lettem csigázva!

Tehát:* csiga*!


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 20)

operatőr


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Karsay István írta:


> Érdekes, mert sokat voltam Egerben, és ezt a Medinát tagnap hallottamelső alkalommal, én általáűban Medocot szoktam venni, és a barátaim is Medinára pályáztak, vettek is egy üveggel jövöhétre Erika névnap bulira, így akkor majd én is megkóstólom!
> Ha jól láttam valami finom vörösbor féle!
> 
> Olyan életmentő bizonyos helyzetekben, így lehet, hogy ma belekostolok?
> ...


Jobban jársz, ha megkóstolod, amig a barátaid odaérnek.!

*Házas*


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 20)

esküvő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

nász


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

induló


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 20)

katonazenekar


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Tánc


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

forgás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

örvény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 20)

szivattyú


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

búvár


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 20)

jókarban tartó))


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

erős


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

chili


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 20)

(erős)férfi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

agglegény


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 20)

waterpolo írta:


> agglegény


egyedülálló


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Ara (menyasszony)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Andy5 írta:


> egyedülálló



a többi fekszik


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Ara (menyasszony)


lagzi


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 20)

nászéjszaka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

nászút


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

nászút


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Brigi írta:


> nászút



pacsi, Brigikém!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

tere-fere


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 20)

társalgás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

pletyka


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 20)

vita


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

meddő


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 20)

waterpolo írta:


> meddő
> terméketlen


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

bőség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

szaru


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

pata


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 20)

pete


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

kukac


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

alma


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> alma


Ádám és Éva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

éden


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

édes bűn


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

csábítás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

csábíttatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

esendőség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

vágy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

... tárgya


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

trágya


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

biogáz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

ürügyűrűfütty


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bableves


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

allegro írta:


> biogáz


energia


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

szélerőmű


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

cseppfolyósított gáz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

allegro írta:


> szélerőmű



propeller


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

száraz jég


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

jegestea


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

füst


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> füst


 
könny


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

eső


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

orkán


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

csepp


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

a tengerben...


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

pici


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

paci


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

harmat


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

hajnal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

napkelte


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

reggel


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

KÁÁÁvÉÉÉÉÉ


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

tea


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

Ébresztő!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

citrom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

pótló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

ízesítés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

szakács


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

aroma


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bizony


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

...ítvány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

értékelés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

minősítés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

megfelelés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

alkalmasság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

rátermettség


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

tehetség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

géniusz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

láng


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

tűz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

szít


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

parázs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

izzik


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

flekken


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

nyekken


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

eszedtokja


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

koponya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

koponya


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

okosbuksi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

vállveregetés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

símogatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

dorombolás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

"nincs is neked nagy fejed Pistike..."


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Dolog van,pá


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

Napraforgopisztoly..


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

búsuljon a ló


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

méla lóbú...


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

Puskacsoteszta..


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

nézőpont


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

benzinkutaso..


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

arckremtorta..


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Te Iloz, neked leesett, miről szól ez a játék?


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

kipp-kopp


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

hip-hopp


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

tipp-topp


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

frappáns


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

ötletes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bevállaló


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

bátor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

vitéz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

jános


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

...hegy


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

hegyi-levegő


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

ózon


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

szmog


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 21)

légkör


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

élet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

elmúlás


----------



## Łevi (2006 Augusztus 21)

cseresznyevirág


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

szirom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

körmenet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 21)

emberek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

gyülekezet


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

egyház


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

refofmáció


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Luther


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

vasvillanegyed...


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> Luther


(szerelmes)apaca


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

eszme 
utóbbi----- 
darab


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 21)

eloadas


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Margit írta:


> (szerelmes)apaca



felesleges fáradtság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

hiábavaló


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> felesleges fáradtság


(Luther esteteben nem)vilaghir!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

hirbehozas


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

a kutya hozza az újságot...


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 21)

kutyavilag


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

csupa csont


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

eb-csont


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

beforr


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

megújul


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

természet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

lágy


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 21)

puha


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bársonyos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

ölelés


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

Tik-tak


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

kakukk


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> ölelés


.. cselszovogyar..


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bakfitty


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

vonatfütty


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

peron


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Argentína


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

argonauta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

ezüstbánya


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

bányarém


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

banyakrém


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

krémes banya


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

űr


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

zűr


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

anyós.....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

Tudom hogy ez nem tunt fel nektek, de ez a jatak a szolanc. Egy szora egy masik szoval aszocialunk.


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

fakanál


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

asszociáció


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Bűnronda


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

sárkáááány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

a Süsü


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

egyfejű


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Ezt elnéztem! 

Akkor legyen: Szocializáció!


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Egylábú


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

félszemű


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Jumurdzsák


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

ostrom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

eger


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Gerenda (Gerendás György)


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Balhé


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Gyurika


----------



## dns10 (2006 Augusztus 21)

Guriga


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

jugók


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

tengerpart


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

hullámok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Vuk


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

símabőrű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

borotvált


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

tetovált


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

színes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

szivárvány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Dorothy


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 21)

csodák-csodája


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

mese


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 21)

csodavilág


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 21)

Magyarország


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

határ


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

mezsgye


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

sáv


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

sav


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

só


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

bors


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 21)

fűszer


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

ízesít


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 21)

főz


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 21)

finom


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 21)

ízletes


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

edes...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

manna


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

biblia


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

szentírás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

igaz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 21)

örök


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 21)

szerelem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 21)

kedves


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 21)

bájos


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 21)

gyermek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

kisded


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

pólya


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

fodros


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

puha


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 21)

párna


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

pihe


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

toll


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

madár


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

szárny


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

repül


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

fantázia


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

álmodozás


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

álom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

színes


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 21)

festmény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

képtár


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 21)

Ermitázs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Múzeum


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

kultúra


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 21)

Kultúrház


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Irodalom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 21)

vers


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 21)

zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

dal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

dalarda


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

kórus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

Mu


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

opera


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

aria


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 21)

zene-bona


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

csorompoles


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

kalapálás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

kovacs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

patkoló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

tojas / patkolas /


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Tojás-karcolás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

husvet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

nyuszika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

repa


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

sárga


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

rozsa


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

tövis


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

...madarak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 22)

fészek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

család


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

otthon


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

otthonka


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 22)

haz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 22)

épület


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

betondzsungel


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 22)

oserdo beton nelkul


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

erdőtűz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 22)

tűzoltó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

hősiesség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

bátorság


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

merészség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

vakmerő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

merokanal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

kanalasgém


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

gemeskut


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

Hortobágy


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

Juliana írta:


> Hortobágy


-i palacsinta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

ehenkorasz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

gebe


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

en???

ehezö ...jo akeped Csöcsike


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Csontvaz / koszi /


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

szegény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

szegenyhaz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

adakozás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

segely


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

talpraállás


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

talpalavalo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

muzsika


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

tancol zsuzsika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Rimcsata


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

szoparbaj


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 22)

kinrim


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

nyelvtoro


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

mondoka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

halandzsa


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

Karinthy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

frigy


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

láda


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

ESkü


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

kötelez!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

valal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

parancsolat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

törvény


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

könyv


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

Író


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

költő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

líra


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

próza


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

alma


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

analfabáta


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

aluliskolázott


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

tornaterem


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

mikrohullámúsütő


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

őz


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

zebra


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

antilop


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

prém


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

majdnem húsz


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

húsz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

??


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

bocs, szusszaszanás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

fáradt?!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

pihenés


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

megérdemelt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

jutalom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

díjazás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

elismerés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

hírnév


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

nimbusz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

glória


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

szent


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

István


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

Pista


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

bacsi


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

neni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Anyoka


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

Holle


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Rozse


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

vörös


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

vallomás


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 22)

szerelem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

ármány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

cselszövő


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 22)

tolvaj


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

bűnözés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

bizonyítékok hiányában felmentve


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

féligazság


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

elhallgatás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

sumákolás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Rendorseg


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

sumákok


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

rémálom


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 22)

ébredés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

Elm utca


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

Elm


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

Frics András grafikája.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

karc


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

grafika - művészet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

alkotás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

műremek


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

réz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

arany


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

bánya


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

ezüst


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 22)

ékszer


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

penge


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

zsilett


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

figaró


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 22)

hajvágás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

dauer


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

női fodrász


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Gedeon bacsi


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

bálvány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

imádat


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

ámulat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

kábulat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

bódultság


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 22)

drog


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

ébresztő


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

vekker


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

óra


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

kakukk


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

fióka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

fészek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

otthon


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

lak


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

meleg


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

füüstös


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

biztonság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

bátorság


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

erő


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

eröleves


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

csésze


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

tea


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 22)

tearozsa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

bokor


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 22)

illatos


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 22)

Illatos Út!

Giotin...kutyáknak!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

rózsa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

lugas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

szőlő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

paprika


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 22)

só


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

parfüm


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

illatfelhő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

az Ő illata!


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

hajzuhatag


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

fésű


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

GyÖnyÖrŰŰŰŰŰ


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

Hajcsavaró


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 22)

tibi írta:


> GyÖnyÖrŰŰŰŰŰ


csodálatos


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 22)

érzés


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

Óz a csodák csodája


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 22)

érzelem


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 22)

szerelem


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 22)

sex


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

Anyós


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 22)

együtt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 22)

közösen


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 22)

kirándulunk


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

piknik


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 22)

pikk dáma


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

pikk ász


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

tök


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

lámpa


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

vas


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

kancellár


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 22)

miniszter


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 22)

elnök


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

fogság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

mama


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 22)

kereszt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

Ájtatosság


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 22)

apáca


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

show


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

neonlámpák


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

diskó


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

tánc


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 22)

lajhár


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

faág


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 22)

madár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

veréb


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

légpuska


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

fegyver


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 22)

bakloves..


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

pancser


----------



## Ricae (2006 Augusztus 22)

Mekk-mester


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

Trilak festékek


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 23)

mintahenger


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

festo


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 23)

mazolo


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 23)

Falazó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

komuves


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyemantcsiszolo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

ekszeresz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyémánt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

drágakő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

szemeid


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

kinyílt


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

csillog


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

tükör


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

mit mond?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

kritika


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

elfogadás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

jatt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

hálapénz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

zseb


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

zsebes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

villamos


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

sín


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 23)

bliccel


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

ellenőr


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

kalauz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

egyszer volt, hol nem volt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

jegy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyűrű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

eljegyzés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

lakodalom


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyomorrontás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

torta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyertya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

láng


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

örök


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

kandalló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

hangulat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

meghittség


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 23)

karácsony


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 23)

üzlet


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 23)

ajándék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

meglepetés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 23)

öröm


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

üröm


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 23)

bánat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

keserű


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

epe


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

görcs


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

hashajtó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 23)

Ricinus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

széntabletta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

brikett


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

kazán


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

melegség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

nyár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 23)

zápor


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

hirtelen


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

meggondolatlan


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

"hamari"


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 23)

Mata Hari


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Hara Kiri


----------



## hajlando (2006 Augusztus 23)

*ignac*


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

név


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

cím


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

titulus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

pulpitus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

titulus bibendi (ürügy az ivásra)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

waterpolo írta:


> pulpitus


szónok


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

tollnok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

firkáló


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

újságíró


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

napilap


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

napi lapu


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

ulti mátum


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

haduzenet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

békepipa


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

békefentartó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Zsóka néni (seprűjétől rettegett az egész ovi, sose volt bunyó, míg benn volt)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

galamb


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Zsóka néni (pont olyan volt, mint egy töltöttgalamb)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

turbékol


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 23)

szerelmespár


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

szív


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 23)

dobog


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

élet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

lobog


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

tűz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

éget


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

fény


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

na most jön a vidámság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

parádé


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

felvonulás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

menetelés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

díszszázad


----------



## Edit (2006 Augusztus 23)

katona


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

egyenruha


----------



## Edit (2006 Augusztus 23)

matrózok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

hadihajó


----------



## Edit (2006 Augusztus 23)

kalózok


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

csata


----------



## Edit (2006 Augusztus 23)

veszteség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

kár


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

varjú


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

madár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

pali


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

vak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

... tyúk is talál szemet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

szólás -


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

mondás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

tibi írta:


> mondás



ulti


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

betli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

tét


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

minden


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

maximalista


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

rogyásig


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

ragyás ing


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

Júúúing


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

tibi írta:


> Júúúing


Dallas


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

fallos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

fütykös


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

fütyülős


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

játékvezető


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

bíró


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

vaktyúk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

szemüveges


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

üvegszemű


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

szemész


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

urulógus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

ürügyűrűfütty


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

geológus


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

pedelus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

pedálos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

bicikli


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

hanyatfekvés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

defektes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

lapos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

hanyatfekvés, defektes = rossz előjel


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

fátum


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

waterpolo írta:


> fátum



végzetes hiba


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

megcsókolni a cápát


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

waterpolo írta:


> megcsókolni a cápát



és ha netán előtte *öreganyám*-nak szólítom?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

akkor arra se marad levegőd, hogy sóhajts egy utolsót...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

waterpolo írta:


> akkor arra se marad levegőd, hogy sóhajts egy utolsót...


akkor már jobb ha megyek a postára?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

postajárat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

kürt


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

füldugó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

dugóhúzó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

parafadugó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

bor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 23)

pince


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

hideg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

vacog


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 23)

remeg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

kocsonya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

húsleves


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

zöldség


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 23)

répa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

petrezselyem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

karó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

rossz jegy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

tévút


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

zsákutca


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

van kiút


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 23)

kiutasít


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

befogad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

ajtót nyit


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 23)

keblemre


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

ölel


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

tárt kar


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

befogad


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 23)

rokon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 23)

lélek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 23)

... vándorlás


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 23)

búvárlélek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 23)

lélekbúvár


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 23)

"lélek"

ártatlan lélek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyermek


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 23)

család


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 23)

kóbor kutyus


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 23)

lelketlen emberek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

embertelenek


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 23)

halott


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

ravatal


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyaszhuszar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

gyaszcincer / bogar /


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Augusztus 23)

biológia óra


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

szakkor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 23)

szakképzés


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 23)

speciális


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

másra nem jó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 23)

alkalmi


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

öltözet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

ócsó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

szegeny


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Rubin írta:


> öltözet



gúnya


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

csocsike írta:


> szegeny



pásztorlegény


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

waterpolo írta:


> gúnya



gúny


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

kanasz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

kandisz(no)


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

tenyészállat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

kínai sportoló


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

asztalitenisz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

asztal


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

terít(ék)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

serenykedik


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Hamupipőke


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

esti mese


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

Hamupopótska


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

mese, mese, meskete.....)))


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

ketske segge fekete....


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

fekete lyuk


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

ásító nagymami


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

dunyha


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

tollpihe


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

tyúkbugyi


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 23)

csirkemell(ény) )))


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 23)

tojás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 23)

páncélozott sárgaság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

kínai harckocsiszázad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

sárga veszedelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

felezett (sárga) borsó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

betonfőzelék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

légkalapács


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

útjavítás


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 24)

elterelés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

figyelem


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

fegyelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

iskolakezdés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

becsengetés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

suli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

diákévek


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

iskolatáska


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

nehéz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

fej


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

káposzta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

töltött


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

galamb


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

turbék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

kedveskedés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

illem


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

elem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

lapos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

reszelő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

torok


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

gyík


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

napozás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

délidő


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

ebéd


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

konyha


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

konyhalány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

viszony


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

zabigyerek


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

gyerektartás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

szia Tibi!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

waterpolo írta:


> szia Tibi!


Szasz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

szósz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

vadas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

vadászat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

halas


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

élmény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

fürdő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

...köpeny


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

strandpapucs


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

papucsállatka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

fogyóeszköz...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

munkaruha (?)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

munkaverés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

munkaruhátlan


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

melópucér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

civil


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

cici


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

agytekervény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

egy csomó gondolat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

szürkeállomány


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

egérlétszám


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

egérfogó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

macskafogó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyafogó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

harapófogó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

harapósló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

szódásló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

ostor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

kolostor


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

barát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

önmegtartóztatás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

letartóztatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

magánzárka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

magánylakás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

remetelak


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

szakállnövesztő


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

Bánfi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

bánat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

vígasz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

kegyelemdöfés


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

harakiri


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

monokini


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

manózokni


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

fuszekli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

mezitláb


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

hidegtalp


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

meleg kézfogás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

talpra állítás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

jancsi


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

jancsiszög


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

Jánoshegy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Béla (pátfalva)


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

bélás (2 forintos)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

nullás (fizetés)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

üvegzseb


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

nullásliszt (már nem kapni)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

porhintés


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

éleslátás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

metsző pillantás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

kígyó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

begyó


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

bunyó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

KnockOut


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Koko's end...


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

ring


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

reng


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

rang


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

ráng


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

rángat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

cibál


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

citál


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

válogat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

finnyás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyavajgós


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

kényes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyavalya


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

veszettség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

róka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ravasz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

závár


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

sárvár


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 24)

Kömüves Kelemen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

az asszony, mint falazóelem....


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

mész


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 24)

ferfi,mind tökeletlen...


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

nem mind...


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 24)

..arany ami fenylik


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

sár(vár)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

"pl. a tanár úr nadrágja"


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

öltöny


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

egy szoknya, egy nadrág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

transzvesztita


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

metamorfózis


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

morf az is


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

igazság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

tisztesség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

tiszt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

katona


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

sorakozó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

a világ sírásója


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 24)

politika


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

waterpolo írta:


> a világ sírásója


Sír (a) felirat (Rejtő Jenő)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

pzs (apír epi)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

Margit írta:


> politika


polifág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

pofánv ág


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

olajfa


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

önolajozó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

motor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

Otto


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Bendeghúz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

bakterház


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

házias bakter


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

szilvásgombóc


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

KÉrek!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

szájtátás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

fióka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

csőrike


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

kalitka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 24)

sarga


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

VÍzilabdaaa!!!!!!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

sport


----------



## csajos1987 (2006 Augusztus 24)

tenisz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

én isz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

logopédus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

anyanyelv


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

macskanyelv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

lefetyel


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

tejföl


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

-nék


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

pörkölt


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

birka


----------



## csajos1987 (2006 Augusztus 24)

bárány


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

farkas


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

méhkas


----------



## csajos1987 (2006 Augusztus 24)

méz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

lépesméz


----------



## csajos1987 (2006 Augusztus 24)

édes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

sós


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

mehpempő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

gyógyír


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

tejbegríz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

grízbe tej


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

tehén a búzába


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

búza a tehénbe...


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

legel Ö


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

kérődzik


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

szalonböfög


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

pártedli


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Ebedli


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

rebetli


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

refrén


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

mit lehet erre értelmeset írni??? (megint lemaradtam )


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

zene


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

mondjuk szoprán


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

ária


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

dagály


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

dágvány


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

zárvány (mi az a dágvány?)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyitány


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

előjáték


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

petting


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

pirsing


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hol?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

pörs enés


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

nincs!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

muti!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

waterpolo írta:


> pörs enés


pössentés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nekemis


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

hova kéred?


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

hogyisne!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

irigy....


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

.. hónaljmirigy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

poén


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

hónaljcseppetske


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

tréfitörp


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

hókuszpók


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

varázslat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 24)

szag


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

titeket nem zavar, hogy keveredik a hét a havattal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

tornaterem


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Ila1 írta:


> titeket nem zavar, hogy keveredik a hét a havattal



majd az öcsi megeszi úgyis, imággya a mixeket


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hóhét??)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

testmozgás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

ahhát


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

féldrágakő


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

bátor gránit


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

erobikzokni


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

norbit szokni


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

waterpolo írta:


> bátor gránit


fél-elem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

waterpolo írta:


> norbit szokni


Fitneszguruval tornászna


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

guruló guru


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

abrakadabra írta:


> testmozgás


Miféle?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

kintorna


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

a torna kín


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

avagy kin torna?


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

örömzene


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

zenebona


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

örömkönny


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

Bona-parte


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Duna partya


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

menj a vízalá


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

E.T.haza


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

allegro írta:


> menj a vízalá



mutasd az utat, követlek


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

mindenek előtt...


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

...és algák után


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

hínár között


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

békanyál


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 24)

csöcsike


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

rendőrség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyálcserePáááá


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

....pua


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 24)

pia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

szesz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

kazán


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

tűz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

tábor


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

ifjúság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Üdv Ovónéni! Te reggel óta nyomod?

szalmonella


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

közétkeztetés

(Dehogy! Szia)


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

fagylaltkülönlegesség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

góc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Epicentrum


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

vulkán


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

kitörés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Budai vár


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

láva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

folyam


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Budai vár
(Másodszor csak bejön)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hadvárjon.Szóóógálat az szóóógálat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Kovács 23 István tizedes


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

főtőrzszászlós!!!)))


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Ovónéni, voltál katona?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

csicsóka írta:


> Ovónéni, voltál katona?


(Mi van?! A zártosztály nem itt van! Irány a traccsoló, ott kell beszélgetni!)

*szanitéc*


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hentes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

bárd


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

pallos


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

bakó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

Néma Levente


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

béna palánta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

az eszement kölyke


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

ördögfiók


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

hiperaktív


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

büdös kölök


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

nem szagolni, tanítani!


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

gyerekek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

tanarak


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nádpálca


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

körmös


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 24)

nagyvilág


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

utazás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

bliccelés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ellenőr


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

azt mondja: legyetek bébetegek!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

Bkv


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

bedekker (utikalauz)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

A királylány tette az udvarlóval


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

az békává


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

csocsike :-D


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

békaszééép


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 24)

békavirág


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

demégmennyire


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

nomegaztánhátaztán


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

tadzsikisztánpakisztán


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

satöbbi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

i tak dalse


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

tibi írta:


> tadzsikisztánpakisztán


Felülmúlhatalan


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

a dolgok csimborasszója


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 24)

kisebbség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

többség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ragozhatnánk


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

az ő lópokrócaiéinaktok


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

én


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

ego


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

egoista


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

egészséges önzés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

feminista


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nemis


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hímsoviniszta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

masiniszta


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

krumplifejű palacsinta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

fradista


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

Juliana írta:


> krumplifejű palacsinta


Azt meghagyom neked!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

sztahanovista


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 24)

abrakadabra írta:


> Azt meghagyom neked!


nekem is neked is, MINDENKINEK


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

közösség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

egység


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

kétség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

szentháromság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

tudtam


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 24)

tibi írta:


> sztahanovista



Jövő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

én még most is


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

nem fogod elhinni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

hiszékeny


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 24)

naiv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

vámszedő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

emberismeret


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

előny


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 24)

hátrány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

kátrány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

Hamupipőke


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

üvegcipellő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

bál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

áll


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

vircsaft


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

segíts


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

ramazuri


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 24)

botrány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

az Operában


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

Macskaduett


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Hofi-Koós


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

páros


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

vegyes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

koktél


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

mámor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

szédülés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ájulás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

repülősó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ébredés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

kósza álmaimból


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 24)

Amor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

nyil


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

céltábla


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

célkereszt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 24)

találat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 24)

lángra lobban


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

hevűl


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

robban


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

szétfröccsen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

szadizmus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

gyógyulás


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 24)

egészségügy


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

ápolandó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

temetendő


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 24)

temetőbogár - találkozunk


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

randevú


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 24)

Szerelem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

szabadság


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 24)

függetlenség


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 24)

háború


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 24)

és béke


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

galamb


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 24)

posta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

bélyeg


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 24)

album


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 24)

fényképek


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

emlék


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 24)

könyv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 24)

lexikon


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

szószedet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 24)

szemenszedett


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

hazugság


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 24)

statisztika


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

számok


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 24)

Ila1 írta:


> számok


misztikum


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 24)

emberfölötti


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

foldonkivuli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

kizart


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

bennfelejtett kulcs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 25)

patthelyzet


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

adj király katonát!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

Nem adok.


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 25)

skót


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 25)

smucig


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 25)

Pixi írta:


> smucig


irigy kutya


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

rák írta:


> irigy kutya


skotjuhasz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

westi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

berni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

Svájc


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 25)

pásztor


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

alpesi legelő


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 25)

milka csoki


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Ute


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

orgona


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Bach


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 25)

anyák napja


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

virág


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 25)

csokor


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 25)

verselő gyerekek


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

gyerekversek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

ritmus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

dob


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

kapu


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

lapu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

gaz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 25)

utilapu


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

gáz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 25)

levél


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Csillag írta:


> utilapu



Kuti apu


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Ila1 írta:


> levél



...a kedvestől


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 25)

gyom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

útszéli


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

árok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

part


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 25)

vízelvezető


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Tsillagnéne


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

orrvérzés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

piroshapci


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

kezelés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

lábalás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

felépülés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

elévülés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

kor-ság


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

sárga-ság


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 25)

máj betegség


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

alkoholtemető


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 25)

gyomor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

sav


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

kiralyviz


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

kölniviz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

alergia


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

kiütes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

box


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

törölközö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

frotir


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

csocsike írta:


> frotir



kefír


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

gomba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

bolond


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

flúgos


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

csocsike írta:


> bolond


 
EEEEEN? 
(minden gomba jo gomba csak az ember)GOROMBA


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

Faragatlan


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 25)

nyers


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

hus


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

huss


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

varjú


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

főnököm neve


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

Basa


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

török?


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

görög


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

dinnye


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

sárga


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

szín


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

vak


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

világtalan


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

vezeti


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

kutya


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 25)

tibi írta:


> vezeti[/macska


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 25)

barátság


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

mozdonyvezető


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

vasút


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

pálya


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

sport


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

sí


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

léc


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 25)

fejléc


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

táblázat


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

kár-kár


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

bocs, valamit nagyon elnéztem, én még a varjunál tartottam


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 25)

böbike írta:


> kár-kár


kán-kán


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 25)

tánc


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 25)

zene


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

karmester


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 25)

tamburmajor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

majorság


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 25)

tanya


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

gémeskút


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 25)

délibáb


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

Hortobágy


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 25)

... palacsinta


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

túrós


----------



## vitorla (2006 Augusztus 25)

nagymama (meg diósat is)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

unoka


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

családfa


----------



## vitorla (2006 Augusztus 25)

unokahúgom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

kedves rokon


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

ős


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

köbüki


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 25)

mézga család


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

Máris


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

szomszéd


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

Aladár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Kriszta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

körút


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 25)

Korter


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

kutyagumi a körúton


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

gumicukor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

dulifuli írta:


> Korter



*Bocs,* nem tudtam mi az a korter (Azt gondoltam valami kutyafajta. Jajj nekem...) 
Most jöttem rá, korter= körtér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

böbike írta:


> gumicukor


ehetetlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

menza


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

protézis


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

kivehető


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

fogatlan


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

aberci írta:


> egyház




állam


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

Amigo írta:


> fogatlan



pösze


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Hugi írta:


> állam


Part


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

parttalan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

igenytelen


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

Amigo írta:


> igenytelen



fogatlan))) - bocs:-(


műveletlen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

buta


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

okos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

Kata


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Katakomba


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

kereszténység


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

aberci írta:


> kereszténység



vallás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

hit


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

hit - remény - szeretet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

boldogsag


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

Fontos!


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

sorrend


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

rendetlen


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

hebehurgya


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

fáradt


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

mosolyogj!


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

kiegett


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

beteg


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

segítsünk


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 25)

ápolt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

tibi írta:


> segítsünk


köszönöm!
gyógyulok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

aberci írta:


> köszönöm!
> gyógyulok


tabletta


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

keserűpirula


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

fogamzasgatlo


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

fogalmazásgátoló


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

tibi írta:


> fogalmazásgátoló


Alkohol


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

író


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

olvasó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

ima


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

böbike írta:


> író


gepelo


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

fohász


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

kohász


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

vasas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

ujpest


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

Kőszegi Latex


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 25)

találkozó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

tenisz szakosztálya


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

csicsóka írta:


> tenisz szakosztálya


foci


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

megyei másodosztály


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 25)

ide jutottunk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Boga írta:


> ide jutottunk


Hova?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

bányabéka


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

csicsóka írta:


> megyei másodosztály


ismered?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

sportegylet (volt)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Ftc


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 25)

kisbetű?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 25)

nemecsekernő


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 25)

Pál utcai fiúk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Boga írta:


> Pál utcai fiúk


Boka


----------



## Hugi (2006 Augusztus 25)

grundharc


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 25)

vörösinges


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Boga írta:


> vörösinges


rovidgatyas


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 25)

kisfiú


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

gyerek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 25)

jövő


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

nemzedék


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 25)

remény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

szertefoszlott


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 25)

szőre vedlett


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

nyúzott


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

tépett


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 25)

foltozott


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

viseltes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 25)

utott-kopott


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

használt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

bóvli


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

Kgst


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

gagyi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

ócska


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

avitt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

érték


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

arany


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

gyűrű


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

pecsét


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 25)

viasz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 25)

bábu


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 25)

teke


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 25)

golyó


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

puska


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

lőpor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

augusztus 20


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 26)

Új kenyér


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

házi


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

vad


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 26)

munka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

láz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

tünet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

lappangó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

akut


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 26)

kórház


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

műtét


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 26)

toll


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

párna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

lepedő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

matrac


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 26)

vonó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

tok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

ittatok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

pályinkát!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

budos


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 26)

szagos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

illatosito


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

spray


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

festek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 26)

lakk


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

cipő (fekete)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

tánc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

gyenge pont


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 26)

parkett ördöge


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

Fred Aster


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

hőskor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

jó az álmodozás,


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

amikor én még kissrác voltam


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

lánykoromban szerettem az Illést


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

(Illés) szekere


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csíkszereda 2005


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csaba királyfi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

csillagösvény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

Tejút


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

szikla


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

Prométheusz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

láng


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

fény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

árnyék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

ellentét


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

mágnes?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

ellensúly


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

fogyókúra


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

formatervezés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

csak egy dolog


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

"És akinek szép a lelkében az ének, az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek."


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

kincs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

Aki keres, talál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

Aki mer az nyer


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

találat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

ötös


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

eminens


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

kiváló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

elkülönülő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

magányos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

remete


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

odú


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

bagoly


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

éjszaka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

holdfény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

romantika


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

Zorán


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

metró


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

aluljáró


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

bujkáló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

felüljáró


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

híd


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

folyó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

vízesés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

Niagara


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

túristák


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

bakancs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

vándorbot


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

világ


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

háló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

kommunikáció


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

társasjáték


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

szólánc


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

cella


----------



## Teve (2006 Augusztus 26)

foto


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

családi


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 26)

Akt


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

szépség


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

királynő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

királyfi


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 26)

várományos


----------



## Teve (2006 Augusztus 26)

hagyomanyos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

átlagos


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 26)

paszományos


----------



## Teve (2006 Augusztus 26)

mintas


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 26)

tarka


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

barka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

kikelet


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 26)

ki-nyugat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

nyugtat


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

csitít


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 26)

halgattat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

Pszt...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

silencium


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

ébredés


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 26)

ágy


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

vekker


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

kitt-katt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

csitt-csatt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

dirr-durr


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Mirr Murr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

cic-mic


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

Sicc!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

pffuu (sajnos nem tudom kellőképpen a cict utánozni, de ez egy fújás lenne)


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

pirkadat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

hajnal


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

napfelkelte


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

reggel


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

dél


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

délután


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

ötóraitea


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

ebéd


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

estebéd


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

ebédután ... : )


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

szieszta


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

pihenő


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 26)

Zárka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

börtönőr


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 26)

egyenruha


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

2 N ruha


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

Tuláliber írta:


> 2 N ruha


sokonruha


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

zakó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

öltöny


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

kosztüm


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

kosztümös


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

film


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

szórakozás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 26)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

hétvége


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

pihenés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

hosszú hétvége


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

sorozat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

szappanopera


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 26)

adásszünet fél nyolcig


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 26)

bosszúság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 26)

kellemetlenség


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

zűr


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

zavar


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

engem nem


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

káosz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

fejetlenség


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 26)

koltozes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

áthelyezés


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

változás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

előnyös


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

ideális


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

optimális


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

selejt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

lejt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

hibás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

más


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

másol


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

klónoz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

klóroz


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

fertőtlenít


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 26)

ajax


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

vim


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

súroló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

por


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

szemcse


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

szemcsepp


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

orrcsepp


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

natha


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 26)

láz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

lazmero


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

felszökött


----------



## Teve (2006 Augusztus 26)

lebukott


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

letartóztatás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 26)

If vára


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 26)

kékszakál


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

Wagner ur / Rejto /


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 26)

Piszkos Alfréd


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 26)

Ellopott cirkáló


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 26)

anyahajó


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 26)

legio


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 26)

vox populi, vox dei


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

veni,vidi,vici


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

In vino veritas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

in claustrum veritas


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

Pármai kolostor


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

szerzetesrend


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 27)

Szent Ferenc


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

trappista sajt


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

sajtos süti


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 27)

kifli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

dios


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 27)

csirke


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

paprikas


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 27)

krumpli


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

krumplistészta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

salataval


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

uborkasaláta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

ecetes


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

uborka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

kovaszos


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

teknő (tekenő)


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

tejfölös


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

dagasztó


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

anyám keze


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 27)

símogat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

Könnyü álmot igér


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 27)

kisember


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

aludj el


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

tündér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 27)

Kekvirag


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

ibolya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

női név


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Augusztus 27)

> Ibolya -női név


 
Nekem Karsay Ibolya jut erről eszembe, és így a legszebb szó, a 

*Szerelem*


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Karsay István írta:


> Nekem Karsay Ibolya jut erről eszembe, és így a legszebb szó, a
> 
> *Szerelem*


ű

Erről nekem szintén áttételesen az, amit az idei nyáron nem vittem túlzásba:

*Szabadság*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

kötetlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

felhőtlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

öröm


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

örömet okozni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

jobb adni, mint kapni


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

ajándék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

viszonzásul kapni!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

"gondolj rám"-virág


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

nefelejcs


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

kék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

tisztaság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

becsület


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

gerincesség


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

egyenes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyíl


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyál


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

csemege


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

csomagol


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

utazik


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

világ vége


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

fordulj jobbra


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

végtelen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

határok nélkül


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

útlevél


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

VÁm


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

csempész


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

adócsalás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

önvédelem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

kiskapu


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyitottság


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 27)

Barát


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

brekk


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

szép béka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

gólyaöröm


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

béke


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

galamb


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

dúc


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

dac


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

konokság


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

berni pásztor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

libapásztor


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

pásztoróra


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

libamáj


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

pástétom


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

my liba


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

your háj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

Hi, my!


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

hájastészta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

dagadt makaróni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

koleszterin


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

szívzűr


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

szívbaj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

"szívbajok ellen kisasszony, szedjen tangót!"


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

fárasztó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

lustaság


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

pihenés


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 27)

Lazulás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

alvás


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 27)

horkolás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

álomduda


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

álommanó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

alvás az oviban


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

szieszta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

mediterrán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

eghajlat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

ősz


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

avar


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

erdő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

radványi setét


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

vadon


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

őzike


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

gida


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

báránybőr


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

kabát


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 27)

ruha


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

ruház


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

felhatalmaz


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

jogosít


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

jogosítvány


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

forgalmi engedély


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

irat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

írattartó


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

akta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

kukac


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 27)

Kukuc (inkább)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

leskelődő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 27)

kulcslyuk


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

vak kukkoló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

hiábavaló


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

sovány ember (HIÁBAFALÓ) ;-)) (ezt most találtam ki... ;-))


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 27)

görhes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

borda


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

rántott borda


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

oldalborda


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 27)

Rántott borda


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

vasárnap


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

ünnep


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

már ciustizenöt


----------



## feco3 (2006 Augusztus 27)

pullover


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> már ciustizenöt


sorszámnév


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyelvtan


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyelvtan


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyalvtan


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

fogalmazás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

stílus


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

az ember


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

divat


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

külső


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

belső


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

lélek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

összhang


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

jólét


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

kényelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

...kényelem... jólét megkésett *viszhang*


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

könyv


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

regény


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

szerelem


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

kaland


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

bonyodalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

megoldás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

eredmény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

döntetlen


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

siker


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyenge kezdés után erős visszaesés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

zuhanás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

árfolyam


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

érték


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

index


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

arány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

méret


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

százalék


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

esély


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

mint pocoknak a tarlótűzben


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

lehetőség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

alkalmi


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

kapcsolat ;-)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

szövetség


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

9 hónap


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

szülés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

otthon


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

áldás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

asztali


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

só


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Parajd


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

sarjad


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyarpszik


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

vetés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

aratás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

kenyér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

falat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

kellett


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

erő


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

áhítat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

hatás-ellenhatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

kölcsönösség


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

pólus-ellenpólus


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

pozitív


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

kötődés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

ragaszkodás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

együttlét


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

kapcsolat


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

szerelem


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

érzék


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

tapintás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

simogatás


----------



## I_like (2006 Augusztus 27)

bársony


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

puha


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

párna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

toll


----------



## I_like (2006 Augusztus 27)

tinta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

hal


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

szálka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

gerenda (a szemembe)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

áthidaló


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

vasbeton


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

elem


----------



## I_like (2006 Augusztus 27)

zsindely


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

pala


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

tető


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

torony


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

csúcs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Bábel


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

zűrzavar


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

káosz


----------



## I_like (2006 Augusztus 27)

pánik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

riadalom


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

pánik


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

félelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

rettegés


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

elem/2


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

táskarádió


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

fülhallgató


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

füldugó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

hangzavar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

dugóhúzó


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

dugó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

borosüveg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

süveg


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sümeg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

vár


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

áll


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

diliház


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

ápoltak


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyógyszerosztás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

dilibogyó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

csipkebogyó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

tea


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

lekvár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

gésa


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

mása


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

kimonó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

harakiri


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

hasmetsző


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

meg okos is!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

bölcs


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

szerény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

önismeret


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

meghúzódó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

visszafogott


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

vulkán


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

gumimárka


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

taurus


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Bika


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

csiilagkép


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillagfürt


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Halak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

halászháló


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 27)

fogás


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

szák


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

zsákmány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

csuka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

sportcipő


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

mozgás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

torna


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

elfáradás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

játék


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

kimerülés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

fáradtság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

matt


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

vége


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Mata Hary


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

bátorság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 27)

kampec


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

game over


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

ecc-pecc..


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

kimehecc


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

kupec


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Kupac


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

kukac


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Ho-ho-hóóó nagy horgász


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

gilisztata - nagypapagiliszta


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> gilisztata - nagypapagiliszta


Ez nagyon aranyos 
akkor már giliszmama is


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

pecabot


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

ladik


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 27)

hal


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

kukacnéni?


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 27)

kukacbá


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

email


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

cá papa


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

pacák


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

pockok


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

pocak


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

korgó-morgó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sörhas


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

haspók


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

nagyétkű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

feneketlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

tó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

tengerszem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyöngyszem


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

kék nyugalom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyöngyszem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Szent Anna tó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Erdély


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyögyhalász


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

havasok


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Nagymagyarország


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

fenség


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

lelket melengető


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

lélegzet elállító


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

idilli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

csábító


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

vonzalom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

lovag


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

érzelem


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

vonalazom (óvónéne őzikéje) ;-)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

viszonzás

(szerencséd, hogy nem öreganyádnak szólítottál!)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

ambivalens


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

mecsekalján ...néne


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

pillantás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Pannónia


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Kiskunság ;-)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

nagybetyár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

karikás


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Bicskáskun ;-)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

bakfitty


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

fittyfiritty


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

száz kövér gulya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

1 puli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

terelő


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

bőgatya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

szűk pénztárca


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

juhász


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

pénztárca sincs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

bojtár


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

szamáron


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

szamárkóró


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

ősz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

szines


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

falevél


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

vadszőlő a házfalon


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Gyík a házfalon


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

...a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Radnóti


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

gépen szállni...


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

felhő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

vihar


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyári zápor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

átfutó eső


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

esőben csókolózni


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

jól felfázni


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Esőember


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

autista


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

segítség


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Hazafis Népfront


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

A Párttal, a néppel...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

úttalan utakon


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

ösvény


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 27)

erdoben


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

labirintus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

tévelygés


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 27)

Ariadne fonala


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

kitalál


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Minotaurus


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

bika


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

Boga írta:


> Ariadne fonala


helyett

*Ikaros*


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

kos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

torkos


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Erőszakos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

másodlagos


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 27)

akaratos


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 27)

kivezető út


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

1 irányú út


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

nem látni a fényt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

vak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

te ott állsz az út végén


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

Máté Péter


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

óvónéni írta:


> te ott állsz az út végén


[SIZE=-1]mennyi-mennyi mindent köszönni...neked[/SIZE]


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

tartozom


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

elterelés


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 27)

hála


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

pénz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

jó nagy zseb


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

tarisznya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

utolsó szempont


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

pont az utolsó?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

gondolatolvasó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Pénzt vagy életet


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

boszorkány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

kisebb zűrzavar


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

EditLove írta:


> Hát ezt nem ide akartam bocsi


lassabb a net, mint a gondolatunk


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

gond


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

gond-olat


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

rend


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

trend


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

szabály


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

zűr az űrben


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

Nanu Nanu


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

roger


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

angyal


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

vigyél hírt!


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

hírvivő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

kisdobos


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

dobos torta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyalánkság


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyomorrontás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 27)

szalmonella


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 27)

fertőzés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Kórház


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

gyógyulás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 27)

ágy


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

patyolat


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

pihenés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

kikapcs


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

hétvége


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

relax


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

relux(a)


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

sötét


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

éj


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 27)

hold


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

sajt


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

pálpusztai


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 27)

szag


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 27)

büdös


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyom


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

nyomolvasó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

indián


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

ülő bika


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

béke pipa


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

füst karika


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

tábortűz


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

Balaton


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 27)

szemes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

hínár


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

éjszakai fűrdés


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

merülés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 27)

szauna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 27)

tisztulás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

purgatórium


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 27)

tűz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 27)

szűz


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 27)

hó


----------



## Bözse (2006 Augusztus 27)

fehér


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

galamb


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 28)

béke


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

nyugalom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

csend


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

ejszaka


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

Aludnom kellene, már ma van! szia


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

holnap


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

Nappalok és ékszakák


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 28)

hajnalok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

Hetek


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

Hónapok...


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 28)

évek


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

Honlapok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

papirok


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

pirulok


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

olvasok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

analfa-beta


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 28)

"dixleszia"


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

disgráfia


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

morientes írta:


> "dixleszia"


Így írják Diszlexia )


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 28)

tudatlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

szakkifejezés


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 28)

zsargon


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Augusztus 28)

pardon


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

elnézés


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

bocsánat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

megbocsátás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

kegyelem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

szeretet


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 28)

összetartozás


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 28)

kutya altal elpottyantott urulek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

szerencse


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

csillag


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

Göncölszekér


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 28)

tejút


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 28)

áttetsző


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

opál


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 28)

ERTEK-es


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 28)

kincs


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 28)

..keresö


----------



## canislupus (2006 Augusztus 28)

radar


----------



## zmrzlna (2006 Augusztus 28)

figyel


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 28)

madárles


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 28)

puska


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 28)

háború


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

konfliktus


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 28)

viszály


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

muszály?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

össztűz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

összvíz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

vízözön


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

Nóé


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 28)

bárka


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

párban


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

párbaj


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

első vérig


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

szadista


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

liliomtipró


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

ostoba


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

ÉÉÉÉÉn?????


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

tibi írta:


> ÉÉÉÉÉn?????


akinek nem inge...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

öltözni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

levetkőzni


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

átölelni


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

megcsókolni


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

hozzábújni


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

átmelegedni


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

átmelegíteni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

megpihenni


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

lusta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

vállamon


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

álladon


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

karjaimban


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

ölelj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

fujtsd meg!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

Othello


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

ló teló.... (a paci teleszkópja)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

sörény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

görény


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

vadász


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

Görbe sörény? Hogy kerül a sörbe görény?


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

les


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

be*le*e*s*(ett)


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 28)

szakadék


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

Brigi írta:


> Görbe sörény? Hogy kerül a sörbe görény?


gödény


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

baleset


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

szabadesés


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

kötött ugrás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

rizikó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

faktor


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

kötelék


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

traktor


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

rotor


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

töltelék


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

motor


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

220 felett


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

száguldás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

padló


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

Porsche


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

faló


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

szerelem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

csalódás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

csalóka-nyalóka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 28)

kojak


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

kopterix


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

Obelix


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

mz/x


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

Mézga család


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

Géza


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

Paula


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

Már-is


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 28)

Huffnáger Pisti


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

szélhámos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

puffneki lift nincs  (Hufnágel Pisti)


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

myszty írta:


> szélhámos



bőrösfuvallat


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

pufóka a fóka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

halbangazdag


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

aranyhal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

bronzsüket


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

torzon-borz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

torzón galamb


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

galiba a liba


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

lúdtalp


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

talp-be*tét*


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

papucs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

csoszog


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

kipp-kopp


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

bejöhetsz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

gyere be!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

tárt karokkal


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

ölelés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

Gyere sírj a vállamon


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

idézet?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

becitál

(Aha. Jimmy)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

akaratos -))


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 28)

csakazértis


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 28)

akkor rád hagyom :-(


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 28)

engedékeny


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

vállrándítás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

ficam


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

gipsz


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

stukkó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

gipszkötés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 28)

lábtörés


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

bice-bóca


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 28)

csetlik-botlik


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

sete-suta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

mankó


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

támasz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

fontos


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

karó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

husáng


----------



## rák (2006 Augusztus 28)

tibi írta:


> husáng


kapsz vele


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

hátamra?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 28)

üssed üssed botocskám


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

símogatás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

masszázs


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

én is!!!!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

Lazulás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

kellene


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 28)

több se


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 28)

jó lenne


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

ha vóna...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

...aki tenné


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 28)

az merné


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

Bátorság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

merjem?


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 28)

vitéz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

Meredek


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 28)

lovag(Sziasztok)


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 28)

18. harcos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

béke


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

tábor


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

szeretet


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 28)

szív


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

szívfájdalom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

bánat


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 28)

sírás


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

sírásó


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

elmúlás


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

újjáélledés


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

lapátra tesz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 28)

újjászületés


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

belső bolygó


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 28)

... már csak 8 van


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 28)

Csendesek a hajnalok (film)


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 28)

az enyém marádfüttyös


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 28)

ó, bocs, kb. 3000 oldallal ezelőttre navigáltam és ahhoz szóltam hozzá most. ;-))


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 28)

izgalmasak az éjszakák


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 28)

csillagásznak készült és holdkóros lett belőle


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 28)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> Csendesek a hajnalok (film)


Ment a Mikroszkópon is.


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 28)

jó film


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

mozi


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 28)

zseblámpa


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 28)

zsebibaba


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 28)

lencsi baba


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 28)

kaucsuk baba


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 28)

óperencián túl


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

kúrtafarkú malac


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 28)

esti mese


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 28)

Mazsola


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 28)

Futrinka utca


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 28)

TÁdÉ


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 28)

Böbe baba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 28)

babaszappan


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 28)

lanolin


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 28)

Szappan Buborék


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 28)

estély habfürdővel


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 28)

szivárványos


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 28)

sokszinü


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

virágos rét


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

tiri-tarka


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

tarka barka


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

üde


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

friss


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

illatos


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 29)

harmatos


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 29)

aberci írta:


> vadász


stüszi -kalap


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 29)

stüszivadász


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

puska


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

dolgozat írás


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

puska


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 29)

lebukás


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

bukta


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

turós


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 29)

batyu


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

vándor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 29)

túrista


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

bakancs


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

angyalbőr


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

katona


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

ólom


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 29)

golyó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 29)

gurul


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

guru


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

fönök


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

alarendelt


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

munka


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

szabi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 29)

pihenés


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 29)

lustálkodás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

pihenes


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

aktivitás


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

aktivista


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

sztahanovista


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

kommunista


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

ideológia


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 29)

idegölő


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

kimerítő


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

amortizál


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

renoval


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 29)

galvanizal


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

fényesít


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

arany


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

ékszer


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

rúd


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 29)

aranytartalék


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

megtakaritas


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

aktakukac


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

bürokrata


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 29)

korrupt


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

jellem


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

reálpolitikus


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

jellemtelen


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

becstelen


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

értéktelen


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

gagyi


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

rántotta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

tojás


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

tyúk


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

toll


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

párna


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

ágy


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

alvás


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

álom


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

manó


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 29)

biga csiga


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

vihar


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

villám


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

Cikk-cakk


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

öltés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

varrás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

*ölt és* bünhődött


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

vezekelt


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

börtön


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

fogház


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 29)

cella


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

bezárt


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

kulcs


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

kinyilt


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

tár


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

lakatlan


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

Péntek


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

Robinson


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

kötelező


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

iskola


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

ősz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

köd


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

Hulló falevél


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

halál


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

feltámadás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

mennyország


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

elmúlás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

reménység


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

hit


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 29)

kereszteshadjarat


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

Szentföld


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

öldökles


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

gyilkosság


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

köldökzsinór


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

őssejtek


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

hiszteria


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

kisgyerek


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

pánik


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

piknik


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

kirándulás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

természet


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

fák-virágok


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 29)

nyár


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 29)

napfény


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

szabadság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

felüdülés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

pihenés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

feltöltődés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

hajrá


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

Olimpia


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

sportolás


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

erőnlét


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

kitartás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

akarat


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

győzelem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

esély


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 29)

lehetőség


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

valóság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

káprázat


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 29)

csoda


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

bogár


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 29)

katica


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

Iluska a mosónő (a patakban mossa, mossa)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

ing


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 29)

mosónő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

patyolat


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 29)

Brigi írta:


> ing



szoknya


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

hattyú


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

nyak


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

karcsú


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

idgam írta:


> szoknya


"egy" nadrág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

naná, kettő.......


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

waterpolo írta:


> karcsú


vékony


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

ruhatár


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

lökdösődő


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

yoyo


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 29)

petanque


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

yaya


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

waterpolo írta:


> yaya



jajgat?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

ugat


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

waterpolo írta:


> ugat



hangos


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

és kölyök


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

de nem harap


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

margó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

vicsorít


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

fogorvos


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

waterpolo írta:


> fogorvos



fúr


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

farag


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

farag


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

töm


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

böbike írta:


> töm



Tom és Jerry


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

rajzfilm


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

Csőrike


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 29)

sárga


----------



## Rubin (2006 Augusztus 29)

rigó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

énekel


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

énekel


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

fütyül


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

sárgarépa


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 29)

síppal, dobbal, nádi hegedűvel


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

magyar


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

virtus


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

lovag


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

páncél


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

Don Quiote


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 29)

harcos


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 29)

Sancho Pansa de Lamancha


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

szélmalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

támadás!!


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 29)

harc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

haza


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 29)

otthon


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

édes


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

álom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

tündér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

Lala


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

lala


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 29)

(Tündér) Lala


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

csicsóka írta:


> Lala


váu...játékon kívül: ezt az összhangot!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

hármas iker


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

evajudit írta:


> (Tündér) Lala


szinté játékon kívül: ez a három az egyben


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

csicsóka írta:


> hármas iker


mi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 29)

én te ő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

névmás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 29)

másnév


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

alnev


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

álarc


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Augusztus 29)

szeptember


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

avar


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

rőt


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 29)

..alatt gomba


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

paprikás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

taplo


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

kova


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

acél


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

tuzko


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Augusztus 29)

láva


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 29)

Amigo írta:


> tuzko


öngyújtó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

aberci írta:


> öngyújtó


dohanyzas


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Augusztus 29)

tüdőrák


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

anorák


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 29)

tengeri herkentyűk


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

ördögi szerkentyűk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

topáz írta:


> ördögi szerkentyűk


vasvilla


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

Sevilla


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

borbély


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

borotva


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

bátorság


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

éles


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

éhes


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

disznó


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

kosz


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

mocsok


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

valóságshow


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

surolás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

kefe


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

haj


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

hej!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

seje-huja


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

vigadalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

orom


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

lakodalom


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

nászút


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

zene


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

bona


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

bongó


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

dongó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

legy


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

légycsapó


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

egy csapásra


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

hetet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

hetet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

tized


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

böbike írta:


> hetet


nyolcat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

számháború


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

bujócska


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

Ágasvári Csata (Bogáti P.)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

Brigi írta:


> Ágasvári Csata (Bogáti P.)


Matrai betyar


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 29)

ló


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

kantár


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

kaszárnya


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

laktanya


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 29)

kényszerszállás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 29)

menedék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

barlang


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

Óvóhely


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

medve


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

macko


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

mézes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

ragados


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

édes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

cukros


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

bácsi


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

ember


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

gondolkodó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

eszleny


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

bölény


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

bivaly


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

indián


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

...Ez még a bölényre lett volna


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

nyár


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 29)

tölgy


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 29)

Közelgő ősz


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

levél


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

lombhullás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 29)

avar


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

makk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

mókus


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

erdő


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

mogyoró


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

földi


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

kapa


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

ásó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

ásó


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

ásó


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

nagyharang


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

HA HA HA !!! 


zenebona


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

lagzi


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 29)

mulatás


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 29)

EditLove írta:


> Így írják Diszlexia )


 
(erre utalt az idézőjel és a mosolygó fej  )

esküvő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

ongyilkossag


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

végzet


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

végrendelet


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 29)

omega-3


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

csocsike írta:


> ongyilkossag


Csőcsike!
Egy ugrással ?


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

egészség


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

Tb


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

kórház


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

gyógyulás


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

gipsz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

törés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

zúzódás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

seb


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 29)

ág


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

pálma


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 29)

bikini


----------



## pistuka (2006 Augusztus 29)

strand


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

tenger


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 30)

homok


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

tengerpart


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

kagyló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

telefon


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 30)

tárcsás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

borona


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

mosógép


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

szenyes


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

patyolat


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

akció


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

bevásárlás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

kinlódás


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

sorbanállás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 30)

nyomor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

*mor*cos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

álmos


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 30)

bamba


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

szamba


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 30)

latin


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 30)

görög


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

tüz (hosszú ü)


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 30)

buta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

guta


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

utas


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 30)

potya


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

gól


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

Góliát


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

Dávid


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

név


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

névsor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

jelenléti ív


----------



## Blanco (2006 Augusztus 30)

Blokkoló óra


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

gyár


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 30)

munka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

munkaszerető


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 30)

élmunkás


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 30)

ötéves terv


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

szocializmus


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 30)

Fidel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

Castro


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

diktátor


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 30)

félelem


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 30)

elelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

kaja


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

jóllakottság


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

gyomorbaj


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 30)

dieta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

fogyokura.


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 30)

Shorbert Norbert


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

serbet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 30)

edzés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

aerobik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 30)

mozgás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

inga


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

szédülés


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

mámor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Amor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

nyil


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

Cupido


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

szerelem


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

emelem (poharam)


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

ital


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

pia


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

piarista


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

Pianista


----------



## eberszan (2006 Augusztus 30)

hegedüs


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

háztető


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 30)

fedel


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

eső


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

zápor


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

nyár


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

dörgés


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 30)

hoseg


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

fagyi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

kehely


----------



## feco3 (2006 Augusztus 30)

halász


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

orv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

vadász


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 30)

...görény


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

büdös


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 30)

Szagos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

illatos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 30)

kellemes


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

bársonyos


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

szék


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

fotel


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 30)

kanapé


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

bőr


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

izom


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

erő


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

feszítés


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

lazítás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

jakuzzi


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

vízsugár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

szökőkút


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

szauna


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

nyár


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

tengerpart


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

Hawaii


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

Waikiki


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

Kon Tiki


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

koktél


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

Martini?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

mártani


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

Kibe,te?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

édes(?)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

nagyon


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

őrülten


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

izzásig


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

izzadásig


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

izzadásig


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

kifulladásig


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

egyre jobban


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

...és méééég


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

pörgősen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

elég


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

tűzoltót!!!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

vizet!


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 30)

vizet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

ikrek!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

labdát!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 30)

lassúzva


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

lusta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

mélyreható


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

kútásó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

fúró


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

túró


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

savó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

kefír


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

kefe


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

hát


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

hááááááááát.......


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

talán


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

talány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

kérdéses


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 30)

bizonytalan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

gondolkodtató


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 30)

"hogy hívják az *alattomos masinát*"


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

rázós


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

izgalmas


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

hullámvasút


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 30)

MátéÁdám írta:


> hullámvasút



száguldó gép


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

repülő


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

Concord


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 30)

jepüjő


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 30)

sárkány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 30)

Süsü


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

rajzfilm


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

csicsóka írta:


> Süsü


egyfejű


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

MátéÁdám írta:


> rajzfilm


Bambi


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

őz


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

gida


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

sete-suta


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

szarvas


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

agancs


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 30)

öreg néne


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

őzikéje


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 30)

országút


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

bakancs


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

túra


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 30)

iránytű


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 30)

hegyek-völgyek között


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 30)

zakatol a vonat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

csattog


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

gőzös


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 30)

párás


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 30)

Kanizsa


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

sőrgyár


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 30)

világos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 30)

habos


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 30)

capricco


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 30)

capuccino


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> capricco


sörgyári


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 30)

kőbányai


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

világos!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

családi (sör)


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

kör


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

kréta


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 30)

kaukázusi


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

csetepaté


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

nagy balhé


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

veszekedés


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

kibékülés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

Nagy ölelés


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

szeretet


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

Je'taime


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

harmónia


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

idill


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

jó baráti társaság


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

élet


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

rongyos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

bolondos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

vidám


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

önfeledt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

"Túl pihent"


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

belefáradt


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

megunta


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

fásult


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 30)

kiábrándult


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

megfáradt


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 30)

csalódott


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

nincs a fórumon!


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

pedig örülnénk


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

elkerülő többes


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

kerülgeti a forró kását


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 30)

ódzkodik vmitől


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

gyámoltalan


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

puliszka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 30)

pufajka


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

pufajkácska


----------



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 30)

Nyaraló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

tengerpart


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Augusztus 30)

pálmafák


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

hőség


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 30)

mellbőség


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

a csokiért , barackot kapsz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 30)

csokilikőr-barackpálinka


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

kisüsti


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 30)

törlöly


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

büdös


----------



## morientes (2006 Augusztus 31)

Pest


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 31)

berregős


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

regős


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

summáz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

sumó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

háj


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

báj


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

vaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

fej


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

tej


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

kanca


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

csikó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

csődör


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

lődörög


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

dolgavégezetlenül


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

lustálkodva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Ej, ráérünk arra még!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

elkésés!!!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

rohanás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

száguldás,szerelem....


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

karambol


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 31)

koccanás


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

ápolás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

nővérke


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 31)

kórház


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

a hátam közepe


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

*i**lyen is olyan is* (a kórház)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

választék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

frizura


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

ápoltság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

jóneveltség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

igényesség


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

kötelesség


----------



## mamaci (2006 Augusztus 31)

tudat


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

tájékoztat


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

információs pult


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

hasznos


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 31)

gazdaságos


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

ésszerű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

logikus


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

matematika


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 31)

iskola


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

szeptember


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

végén


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

Petőfi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

Sándor


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 31)

zsák


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

zacskó


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

ocska


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

kacsó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

elhasználódott


----------



## piciboszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

rongyos


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 31)

fakó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

kopottas


----------



## elemer (2006 Augusztus 31)

kopott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

színtelen


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 31)

sápadt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

sárga


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

tengerallatjáró


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

rózsa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

virág


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

bimbó


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

rügy


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 31)

Tavasz


----------



## rena (2006 Augusztus 31)

Ősz


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

öszül


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 31)

A ven BETYAR


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

..deres mar a HATAR


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 31)

Sok ember hulyesege HATARTALAN


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

végtelen


----------



## Ditta (2006 Augusztus 31)

A vilag - UR


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

űrhajó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 31)

űrutazás


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

Atlantisz


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Augusztus 31)

csillagkapu


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

Mars


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

sarokba


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

Bounty


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

kokuszos csoki


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

lázadás


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

Black Pinacolada


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

Balantines


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

elvono


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

felvonó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Zaszlot


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Augusztus 31)

nyűtt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

rongyos


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

lobogtató


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 31)

exibicionista


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

ex-biciklista


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

Jan Ulrich


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 31)

Ági


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

... patakban a ruháját mossa


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

környezetszennyezés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 31)

környezetvédelem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

mosom kezeim


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 31)

itt a kezed nem disznóláb


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

éretlen


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

zöld


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

piros-fehér


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

beka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

kaméleon


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

kétéltű


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

sziget


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Margit


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 31)

csicsóka írta:


> Margit


   
hid


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

margó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

határ


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

átjáró


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Északnyugati


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

Bering szoros


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Kenneth Roberts


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

Csőcselék fegyverben


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Piszkos 12


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 31)

Piszkos tánc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

lassú


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

csiga


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

kakaós


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

búgó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

döngicsél


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

suttog


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

settenkedik


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

Bakács Tibor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

humoros (de nagyon jó vagy)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

jópofa


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

Green Peace


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

atomkísérlet


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

fantom-kísértet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Belfegor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Louvre


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Párizs


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 31)

Forradalom


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

óvónéni írta:


> Párizs


 

Kínai (utolsó szava halála előtt)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

tajvani


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

minden ami kapható


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

ócó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Eladó az egész világ!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

elkelt!


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 31)

nincs


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

fajront


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Il Silenzio


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

elfújta


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

fuccs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

kámfor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

tibi írta:


> fuccs



fröccs


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

feles


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

unicum


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

hosszúlépés


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

unicummal


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 31)

pia


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

böbike írta:


> pia


hár


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

gyógyszer


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

tibi írta:


> gyógyszer


nagymértékben! kismértékben meg orvossság!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

kisüsti


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

szatmári szilva(az van itthon)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

(de) *mennyi?*


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

detoxikáló


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

májápolás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

biopxia


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)




----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Jóból is megárt a sok


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

beragadtunk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

sebaj, iszunk


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

koccint


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

egészségedre


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

szalonspicc


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

szalonképtelen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

modortalan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

neveletlen


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

neveletlen


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

nevelésre szoruló


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

izgága


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

túlfűtött


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 31)

Forró


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

jeges


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

tea


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 31)

édes


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

cukros


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 31)

élet


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

lét


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

habos torta


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

sütemény


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

finomság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

nyalánkság


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

sütiiii


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 31)

fagyi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

habostorta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

puncs


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

rum


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

pancs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

kotyvalék


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

zagyvaság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

ákom-bákom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

elsősök


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

picurkák


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

pirinyók


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

gyámolítás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 31)

segítség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

kéznyújtás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

tele a hócipőm


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

unalmas


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

feldoblak


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

leestem!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

félreáll


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Augusztus 31)

odébblép


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

jó,hogy áll


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

mézeslép


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

nyalakodás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

torkos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

akaraterő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 31)

hatalom


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 31)

tekintély


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

sörhas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

vízfej


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

forrás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 31)

víznyelő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

tűzhányó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

kráter


----------



## topáz (2006 Augusztus 31)

fráter


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

György


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

sárkányölő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Kolozsvár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Kálmán Imre


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 31)

operett


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

primadonna


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Madonna


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Augusztus 31)

Like a prayer


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

sztár-allűr


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

különc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

Botrányos klippek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

magamutogatás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 31)

A *Károly híd*on is


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 31)

Prága


----------



## Boga (2006 Augusztus 31)

Deutsch - német


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 31)

Szolnok


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 31)

Zounok


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 31)

ispán


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

pánsip


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 31)

kecske


----------



## Sunny (2006 Augusztus 31)

káposzta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 31)

fej


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 31)

fáj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 1)

erzekeny


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

mimóza


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 1)

lélek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

reinkarnáció


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

újból születni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

a sors keze


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

kiszámíthatatlan


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

logikátlan


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

2 x 2=5


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

útelágazás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

le is út fel is út


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

az érem másik oldala


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

fej vagy írás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

éle


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

véletlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

nincsenek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

minden meg van írva


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

vastag könyv


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 1)

üresek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

kiégett


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

gondoljuk


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

nézőpont


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

hiszük


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

nélküle nehéz


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

remény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

utolsónak feladni


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

legrosszabb


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 1)

reménytelen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

spenót (a legrosszabb)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

finnyás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

ember vagyok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

személyiség


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

jellem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

akaratos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

ösztön


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

elemi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

erő


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 1)

fitogtatás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

hiszékenyek


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

határozottság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

vagy mégse?


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

de


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Szeptember 1)

valószínűleg


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

biztos


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 1)

tanárnéni


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

szemüveg


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

tisztánlátás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

ablakmosás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

átlátszó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

nagyestélyi


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

mellény


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

mell


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

-bevág


----------



## eberszan (2006 Szeptember 1)

kivág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

kisolló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

köröm


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

káröröm


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

irigység


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

sárga


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

tengeralattjáró


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

kínai


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

Marco Polo


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

selyem


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

hernyo


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 1)

pillango


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

virágos mező


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

rét


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

méhecskék


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Szeptember 1)

kaptár


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

naptár


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

szótár


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

képtár


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 1)

festmény


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

kémény


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

füst


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

hamu


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

és gyémánt(Cserháti Zsuzsa)


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

film-Cybulski


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

kockák


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

snitt


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 1)

büvös


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

sárkány


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

hét


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

fej


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

tejet


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 1)

boci


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

tarka


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 1)

szarka


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Szeptember 1)

tolvaj


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

teavaj


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 1)

csokistej


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

kakao


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

hangerő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

üvöltő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

füldugó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

munkavédelem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

előírás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

megszegik


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 1)

ejnye-bejnye


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

maximum


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

tetőpont


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

drámai


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

könny


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 1)

sirás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

megkönnyebbülés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

senki se lát


----------



## MátéÁdám (2006 Szeptember 1)

láthatatlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

bujócska


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

bújj bújj zöld ág


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

levelecske


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 1)

gombocska


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

dombocska


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

kis vakond


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

aranyos (volt)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

aberci írta:


> aranyos (volt) [/quote
> 
> földes


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

Hobo


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

"blúz"


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

bohó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

bohém


----------



## eberszan (2006 Szeptember 1)

élet


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 1)

édes


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

mézesmázos-hóvirágos


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

kacskaringós -kacifántos


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

tsikós-gulyás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 1)

bakafántos


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

de szép szó... ;-)))))


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

anyanyelv


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

macskanyelv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

lefetyel


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

nyalka (macska) ;-)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

daliás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

vitéz


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Dali ás?


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

Salvatore?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

a katalán


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

szókimondó


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

kimonó


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

kimenő?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Kim e nő? -kérdezik Koreában...


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

válasz: - kín e nő?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

reválasz: melyik nem az


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

a nagy Ő !


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

igazság!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

hatalom


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

öt elem


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

érzelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

szívügy


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

fél(elem)


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

bátorság


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

botorság


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

butaság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

zagyvaság


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

botorság


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

megint?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

ciki


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

újra és újra


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Szeptember 1)

még még.


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

állandóan


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

égek,mint a rongy ;-)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

tűzoltókészülék


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

pedig jól állt neked !


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

máglyarakás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

boszorkány-égetés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

(újabb) tűzoltókészülék?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Juliana ;-)


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

Szép Júlia


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Zorán


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

hoppá


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Azannnya!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

s mi még?


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

azannyimint...


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 1)

pontosan


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

kilóra?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

"Mondtam ember, bízva bízzál, pingpongozz, hogy el ne hízzál."


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Szeptember 1)

Dekára.


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 1)

Brigi írta:


> kilóra?


ki szamárra


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

de van aki batárra


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 1)

és van, ki hintóra


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

délelőtt batárra, délután hintóra


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

ló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

lovaskocsi


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

pata


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

patkó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 1)

kovács


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

rozsda


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 1)

maró


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

lócitrom


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

kaki


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

pfúj! ;-)


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 1)

büdös


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

borz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

görény


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

parfüm ;-)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

illatszer


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 1)

pempő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

méh


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

zümmmm...


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

falevél (tréfás)


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 1)

kaptár


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

kas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

vessző


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 1)

pont


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

kettős


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

írásjel


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

kereszt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 1)

temető


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

sír


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

Egy rózsaszál szebben beszél...


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

Tündérország


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 1)

mese


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

hol volt?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

MosÓ Masa


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

világ


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

mosoda


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

idemos


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

Ágnes asszony


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

vízkő


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

sósav


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

reklám


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

mosónő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

teknő


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

korán hal


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

mosógép


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

még korábban hal


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

áram


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

rázós


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

ráz


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

rézmozsár


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

fázis


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

piac


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

készkosár


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

ruhás kosár


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

ufó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

prüttyög


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

villog


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

index


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

helyzet van


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

autó


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

sárga


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

labda


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

gömb


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

kristály


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

ólom


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

föld


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

atlasz


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

ásó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

sír


----------



## katus (2006 Szeptember 1)

nehéz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

teher


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

kopó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

erdélyi


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

nyel


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

fatányéros


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

nyál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

ló


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

fakanál


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

favilla


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

paprikáskrumpli


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

kolbász


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

krumplispaprika


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

kolbászos, cupp!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

lecsó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

csókakrém


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

(csóka) tojással


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

puszi


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

"éhes és fázik"


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

kivert kutya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

kóbor kutya


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

Republic


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

harap


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

fog


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

Wily


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

mar


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

csa-csa-csa


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

sav


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 1)

só


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 1)

bor


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

borsósav


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

borsófőzelék


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

sörét


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

puska


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

ágyú


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

pukk


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

puki


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 1)

pityókatokány csókakrémmel!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 1)

waterpolo írta:


> puki



lesz belőle


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

megvalósulás


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 1)

önkifejezés


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 1)

waterpolo írta:


> megvalósulás



pukival vagy anélkül?


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

zene


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

fülbemászás


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 1)

fül-orr-gégész


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

zenegépész


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

zongorahangoló


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

kottadaraboló


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

hanghordozó


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

zenei szakmunkás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

pacsirta


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

őstehetség


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

eredeti


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

masterpiece


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

autentikus


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

audientia


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

autista


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

autós turista


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

térkép


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

útmutató


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

statisztika


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

számhegy


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

áremelkedés


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

árhegy


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

szúr


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

szakadék


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

mély


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

völgy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

hölgy


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

férfi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

egy szoknya és egy nadrág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

monokini


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

strand


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

nap


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

nyár


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

nyaralás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

tengerpart


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

hegyek


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 1)

homok


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

pálmafák


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

elmúlt...:S


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

ősz


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 1)

színpompa


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

Azután tél ( én nagyon várom már, bár sajnálom hogy elmúlt ez a csodás nyár )


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

falevél


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

fűszegély


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

hű szegéény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

hűtlen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

hószegény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

csupasz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

szőrtelen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

csiga


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

gyantázott


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

vonó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

húúú az fájhatott a csigának


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

ház


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

lakás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

barlang


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

otthon


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

ősember


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

ős asszony


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

ősrandi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

Őskövületek már csak amit az ősember ajándékozhatott az ősbarátnőjének


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

kővirág


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

mammutfarokvég


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 1)

nagy


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

hm....


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

a kevesebb néha több


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

álom


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

alom


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

tengerimalac feneke alatt az van


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

közvetlenül szülés után


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

hát mondjuk a fiúknál nehezen


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

nehéz szülés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

egészséges pici újszülött tengerimalac.


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

tengeribeteg


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

én nem vagyok az


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

más


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 1)

különböző


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

tarka-barka


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 1)

differenciál


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

diszkriminál


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

elfogadás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

nincs rasszizmus


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

egyenjogúság


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 1)

testvériség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 1)

megértés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

bizalom


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

alom


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Dejavu írta:


> alom


Ejnye-bejnye Dejavu ez mán... volt nem rég.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

deja vu


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)




----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

mosoly


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Nagy ölelés


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

isteni


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

finom


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

édes?


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 2)

nem minden


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

szájíz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

főzelék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

kertész


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

kutyája


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

krimi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

megoldatlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

fiók


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

konyhaszekrény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

tálaló


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

reggeli(?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

villás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

(farkú) *fecske*


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 2)

fészek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 2)

ereszalja


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 2)

fészekalja


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

fecskealja


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

madártojás


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

rántotta!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

reggeli


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

pálinka


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

szilva


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

körte


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

vegyes


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

vágott


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

savanyú


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

savanyú


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

káposzta


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 2)

szőlő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

bor


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 2)

lopótök


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 2)

töklápás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

Halloween


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

ősz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

ökörnyál


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

köd


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

avar


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

erdő


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

szüret


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

présház


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

must


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

törköly


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

aszú


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

pálinka


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

inyenc


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

sör


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

6puttonyos


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

hab


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

tokaji


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

rex vinorum


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

harmat


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

hajnal


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

pír


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

pirkadat


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Szeptember 2)

qqriq


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

kiskokas


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

húsleves


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

félkrajcár


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

vásár


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

lókupec


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

fehérlófia


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Szeptember 2)

Bianca


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

búbósvöcsök


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

búbosbanka


----------



## Ditta (2006 Szeptember 2)

CSALADi nev????


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

Dr. Bubo


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Ditta írta:


> CSALADi nev????


nádasdi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

luis enrique írta:


> Dr. Bubo


Ursula


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

nővérke


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

fehérköpenyes


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

egészségügyi


----------



## Ditta (2006 Szeptember 2)

Kedvesnover


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

noverkepzo


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 2)

iskola


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

anyagi csőd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

tragedia


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

borzalom


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 2)

komédia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

tragikomedia


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

tartuffe


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

francia


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

18. századi francia enciklopédia (felvilágosodás)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

(felvilágososdás)


Villanyszerelo


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

csocsike írta:


> (felvilágososdás)
> 
> 
> Villanyszerelo


Békuci elírta a felvilágosodást


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

villanykörte


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

EditLove írta:


> Békuci elírta a felvilágosodást


 

Bekuci masolta . Toled.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

EditLove írta:


> villanykörte


 



Fenycso


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

fénycsóva


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Csillag


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 2)

hullás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

3 kívánság


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

Jó tündér


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

aranyhal?


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 2)

Béka


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

Csöcsike


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

karácsony


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

moderátor


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 2)

férfi


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

női


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 2)

asszonyi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

angyali


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

csókok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

könnyek


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

ölelések


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

becézgetés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

babusgatás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

sóhajok


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

bánat


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

vígasz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

öröm


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

jószó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

barátság


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

szeretet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

békesség


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

jólenne


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

ez csak álom


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

hinni benne


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

törekedni rá !


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

tenni érte


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

egyetértünk


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 2)

mégegyet


----------



## hajlando (2006 Szeptember 2)

zizeg


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 2)

falevél


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 2)

évszak


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

évek múlása


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 2)

időskor


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

ráncok


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

kevés :S


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

művészet


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

festészet


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 2)

Dali


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Szeptember 2)

Munkácsy


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

Párizs


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 2)

tejberizs


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

rizspapír


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 2)

papirsarkany


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

sárkányfű(süsü)


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 2)

királylány


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 2)

füsü


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

szépló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

szépfiú


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

széplány


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

mutatós


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

ddögööööös


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

MissWorld


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

trendi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Szexepil


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Belülszép


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

vonzerő


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 2)

csábítás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

trükk


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

kacsintás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

mosoly


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

báj


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

söprűs szempilla


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

virág


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

rózsa


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

tövis


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

tüske


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 2)

metsző ollo


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

kertész


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

szirmon csókolni


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

komámasszony


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

komámasszonyt


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

ollóval


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

... kezű Edvard


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

aberci írta:


> ollóval


persze, nem csókolni, az nála van!


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

mozi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Tapi a sötétben


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

film


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

feliratos


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 2)

belami


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 2)

szinkron


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

szinkronizált


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

magyarul


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

beszélő


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

leghátsó sor


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

traccsoló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

sustorgó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

szólánc


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 2)

fül


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

fül-lent


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

erogénzóna


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

fülbemászó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

fúúúúj


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

suttogásokra gondoltam


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

fújja a dallamot


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

tibi írta:


> suttogásokra gondoltam


jaaaaaaa..az már döfi


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

kánon


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 2)

énekkar


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 2)

kórus


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

dalárda


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

fallabda


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

medicin labda


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

falfülke


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

elszabták


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 2)

szabhatjuk


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

átszabjuk


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

méretre


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 2)

tetszene mi?


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Mi is?


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 2)

simi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

semmi vagy simi, mert nem mindegy


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 2)

jani


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

mellveregetés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Herkules


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 2)

hó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

Óhh


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

hűhó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

hűha de álmos vagyok! Jóéjt MINDENKINEK


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

szép álmokat


----------



## Szami (2006 Szeptember 2)

rózsás csókok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Csipkerózsika


----------



## Szami (2006 Szeptember 2)

álomhajó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Titanic


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

sűllyedés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

hideg mélység


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

ridegseg


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 2)

kiráz A HIDEG brrrrr


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

hidegrazas


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

emelkedjünk


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 2)

örömtől?


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

boldogságtól?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

mindkettőtöl


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

repesni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

szárnyalni


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 2)

árnyalni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 2)

fénysugár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 3)

reggel


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 3)

pirkadat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

napfelkelte


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

kelet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

kikelet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

fény-árnyék


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

szivárvány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

elmúlik


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

semmi sem örök


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

csak ami igaz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

igaz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

hej, galuska galagonya...


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 3)

izzik


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

jó reggelt!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

napfényest


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 3)

hajnalka /virág/


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

estike


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

illatos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 3)

szegfű


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Szeptember 3)

erotika


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

erkölcs


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Szeptember 3)

Szerelem


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 3)

-telen


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyötrelem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

kín


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyönyör


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

mámor


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

valóság


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

kiábrándulás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

csalodas


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

bizakodás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

lehetőség


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

pályafutás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

futobolond


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

bolondozás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

bizony(talan)ság


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 3)

csintalankodás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok!
hancúrozás


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 3)

furfang


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

agyafúrtság


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 3)

agytorna


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

[SIZE=-1]határozatlan integrál[/SIZE]


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

derivál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyököt von


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

kocsit tol


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

tanult volna


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyakorlás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

rutin


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

készség


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

fejlesztés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

értelem


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

fejlesztés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

fejlődés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

szorgalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

lázas igyekezet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

készülődés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

kapkodás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 3)

nyugi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

csigavér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

tempó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

lemaradok


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

borravaló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

sörrevaló


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

söröskupak


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

pipakupak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

csibuk


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

csutora


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

cseréppipa


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

éntökpipa


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

Ipafa


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

fapapucs


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

szabotázs (tudja valaki miért?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

fafejű

(lábdobogás?)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

nem de,merénylet


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

pistuka írta:


> nem de,merénylet


sabot franciául facipő. Az ipari forradalom idején a takácsok úgy tiltakoztak a gépesítés ellen, hogy facipőiket a szövőgépekbe dobálták, így téve azokat tönkre.
Bocsánat!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

Fekete bárány


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 3)

padlizsán


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 3)

racka


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

magyartarka


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 3)

Megint tanultam valamit:ugras:


aberci írta:


> sabot franciául facipő. Az ipari forradalom idején a takácsok úgy tiltakoztak a gépesítés ellen, hogy facipőiket a szövőgépekbe dobálták, így téve azokat tönkre.





aberci írta:


> Bocsánat!


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 3)

tehén


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

... kiállítás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

borjú....


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

bécsi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

aberci írta:


> sabot franciául facipő. Az ipari forradalom idején a takácsok úgy tiltakoztak a gépesítés ellen, hogy facipőiket a szövőgépekbe dobálták, így téve azokat tönkre.
> Bocsánat!


nincs miért bocsánatot kérni ! jó pap is holtig tanul !köszönettelistuka


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

aberci írta:


> bécsi


...kávé...


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 3)

canadai


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

szelet /mármint Bécsi/


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

fekete


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

habos


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

babos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

torta
ráadásul még lassú is vagyok


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 3)

retorta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

burleszk


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

geg


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

poén


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

vérvétel


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

tűszúrás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

donor


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

szúnyog


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

élet


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

a lét a tét


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

rulett


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

bentlakás


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

kaszinó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 3)

tojás


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 3)

tyúk


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 3)

kakaspörkölt


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

böbike írta:


> kakaspörkölt


kakas töke pörkölt


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 3)

buli


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 3)

big buli


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

reggelig


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

vidámság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

társaság


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 3)

nótázás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

dáridó


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 3)

duhajkodás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

ivászat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

talponálló


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

háromlépcsős (ez itteni kocsma)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

búfelejtő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 3)

sírva vígad


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

magyar


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

szülőföld


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

haza


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

kincs ami nincs


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

érzés


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

téves


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

Dejavu írta:


> téves



határok


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

ajajj!


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

fájdalmas


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyógyithatatlan


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

sebzett


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

véres


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

szárnyaszegett


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

elesett


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

megütöttem magát


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

jól esett


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 3)

egészségedre


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

megúsztam


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

sóhaj


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

Óhaj


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

vágy


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

ágy


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 3)

érzékiség


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

+18


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

celsius fok


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 3)

Láz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

lázban égek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 3)

cserépkályha


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

farakás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 3)

faragás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 3)

tábortűz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 3)

szalonnasütés


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 3)

gyomorrontás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 3)

bilagit


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 3)

görcsölés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 3)

görcsoldó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 3)

jégoldó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 3)

jégkása


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 3)

vízkőoldó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 3)

zabkása


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 3)

dugulás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 4)

dugulás elhárítás


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

szerelő


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 4)

szerető


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

izgalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

vernyomas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 4)

infarktus


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

szivtelen


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

kőszívű


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 4)

vaskalapos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

rozsdas


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 4)

nyikorog


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

talicska


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

szemet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

szemétdomb


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 4)

kiskakas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

félkrajcár


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

evészet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

ivászat


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

...hívás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

keresés


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

felkelt


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

elszúrtam


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

megoldás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

feladat


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

leküzdhető


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

legyőzhető


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 4)

birkózó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

sport


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

eredmény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

kupa


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

győzelem


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

siker


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

öröm


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

könnyek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

sírás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

bánat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

kesergés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

szomorusag


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

lehangolt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

hangszer


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

hegedű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

primas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

zenész


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 4)

prima


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

minoseg


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 4)

-i ellenör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

kalauz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 4)

szép ember a kalauz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

David


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 4)

Goliat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

elem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 4)

tölthető


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

toll


----------



## Panci (2006 Szeptember 4)

iromány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

regeny


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 4)

ponyvaregény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Rejto


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

Jenő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Lujza


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

Blaha (tér Budapesten)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

régi Nemzeti Színház


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

szinész


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

közönség


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

taps


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

fütty


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

rigó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 4)

zeneszó


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 4)

zongora


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

melódia


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

dallam


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

nóta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

harmónia


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

kórus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

néptánc


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

ritmus


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

népviselet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

matyói


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

Mezőkövesd


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 4)

fűrdőhely


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

mezitláb


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

félmeztelen


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 4)

napozás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

leégés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 4)

pálmafa.........


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

árnyék


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

fa


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 4)

tengerpart


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

homok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

kavics


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

sóder


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

salak


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

salakmotorozás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

veszély


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

vaspapucs


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

papucshős


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

Kabos (a Gyula)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

fim


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

filmmúzeum


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

mozi


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

popcorn


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

szórakozás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

móka...


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 4)

kacagás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

...jókedv...


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

öröm


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

trallala


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 4)

bukás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

leégés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

felsülés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

pofáraesés


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

talpraállás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

kézenállás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

felemelkedés


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

repülés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

sárkányrepülő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 4)

járművem


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

sárkány?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

gyík!


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

hüllő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

tojása


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

kikel


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

á, *záp*


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 4)

kot-kot-kot


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

tudod?


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

érzed ?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

széllel szemben


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

nem lehet ...!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

-20 fokban?


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

pisilni


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

bátorság


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

vakmerőség


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

visszatartani


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

nem egészséges


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 4)

jobb kint mint bent


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

akkor meg...


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

szerinted ?


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

szerintem!


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

rendben


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

egyezség


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

kezet rá:!:


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

parola


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 4)

parole parole


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

tánc


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

vigadalom


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 4)

sátoros


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 4)

pántlikás kalap


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

pálinkás pohár


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 4)

ágyas-pálinka


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

másnaposság


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 4)

állapot


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 4)

rumos kávé


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

finomság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

ínyenc


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

Harcsa PaprikÁs


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 4)

kaviár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

ikra


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

gyöngy


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 4)

gyöngyhalász


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

mélység


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

feneketlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

végtelen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

távoli


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

horizont


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 4)

elhajózni


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 4)

...messzire,vele


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

integet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

vitorlás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

szél


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 4)

közép ;-)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

átlagos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 4)

hétköznap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

csütörtök


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 4)

sűtőtők


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 4)

töklámpás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 4)

aladin


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

és a csodalámpa


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

repülőszőnyeg


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 4)

olaj


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

benzin


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

300 Ft


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

pénzösszeg


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

háború


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

kegyetlenség


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 4)

szócsata


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

annál több


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

vita


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 4)

párbaj


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

küzdelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

segédek


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 4)

amerikai


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

beavatkozás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 4)

Izrael


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

Salamon király


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Mátyás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 4)

igazságos


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

jégtörő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 4)

fagy


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 4)

mirelit


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 4)

hűtőszekrény


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

jégkocka


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

hideg


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

tél


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

ho


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 4)

szánkózás


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

hóember


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

holabda


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 4)

foci


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

labda


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 4)

pöttyös


----------



## ilonka0815 (2006 Szeptember 4)

pettyes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

kockas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 4)

... fülű nyúl :mrgreen:


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

lenyul


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

lopik


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 5)

eltulajdonít


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

bűnöző


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 5)

csak kölcsönvesz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

kell neki


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 5)

kiváncsi rá


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

érdeklődik


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 5)

nézeget


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 5)

megkostol...


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 5)

ízlelget


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 5)

beleharap


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 5)

...........a farkastól


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

nagymama


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

vadász


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

puska


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 5)

diak


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 5)

vizsga


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

drukk


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 5)

vonyít..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

sakál


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

vokál


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

kíséret


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

társ


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

úti


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

járda


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 5)

koszos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

utcaseprő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

kihalt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

őshűllő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

Brontusaurus(?)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

jégkorszak


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

hideg van


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 5)

-esik az eso


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

ősz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

lombhullás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

szeles


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

esős


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

ködfátyol


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 5)

avar


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

lombhullás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 5)

kopasz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 5)

hull az elsárgult levél...


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 5)

elmúlás


----------



## zita(pixi) (2006 Szeptember 5)

Ősz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 5)

temetés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

gyász


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

reinkarnáció


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 5)

Nirvana


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

újjászületés


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 5)

újszülött


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

baba


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

csoda


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

utód


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 5)

büvész


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

Rodolfo


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

Gálvölgyi


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

kalap


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

varázspálca


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

szalma


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 5)

széna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 5)

aratás


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 5)

vuk


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

Karak


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

kerek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

kerék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

vágás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

seb


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

kötszer


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

géz


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 5)

gáz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

álarc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

fapofa


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

gumiarc


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

álarc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

lehull


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

pofatlan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 5)

szemtelen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

piaci légy


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

dogevo


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

keselyü


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

madar


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

fészek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 5)

repülő


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

zuhanás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

vonzas


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

mágnes


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

ragaszkodás


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

elválás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

bucsuzas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

integetés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

vonat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

mozdony


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

vasut


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

indiánok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

vasutállomás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 5)

megallo


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

pályaudvar


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 5)

indigóház


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

házhozszállitás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 5)

futár


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

Boy szolgálat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

hordár


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

borravaló


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

lemarad


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 5)

aki kimarad


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 5)

lecsúszik


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 5)

füst


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

elszáll


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

a felhőbe


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

az égbe


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

a levegőbe


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

hortobágy


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

felmérés


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

díszkíséret


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

gőz


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

pára


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

Csíkos


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

furcsa


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

Dali fest


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

cipel


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

?????? hurcol


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 5)

koncert


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

hurcol - koncert??? zongorát??


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 5)

Meglép..


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

lelép


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 5)

fellépés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

előadás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

műsor


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 6)

zenés - táncos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

szórakoztató


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 6)

bohóc


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 6)

nevetés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

öröm


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

jó kedv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

meglepetés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

ámulat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

lélegzetelállító


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 6)

pillanat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

fenséges


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

lakoma


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 6)

királyi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

fényűző


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

elegáns


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 6)

ünnepi


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

hétköznapi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

átlagos


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

monoton


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

egyhangú


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

szikrázó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

csillogó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 6)

vakító


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

szemüveg


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

kontaktlencse


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

szines


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

vegyes


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

felvágott


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

étkezés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

reggeli


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

ebéd?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

estebéd


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

diéta


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

fogyi


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

éhség


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

nagy úr


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

herceg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

király


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

császár


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

Bonaparte Napoleon


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 6)

mozgekonyak


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 6)

másnap


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

levertseg


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 6)

szomoru


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

fuzfa


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 6)

nagyenyedi


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 6)

Erdély


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

videki


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 6)

kislány (Illés)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

add a KEZED / Illes /


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 6)

pacsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

orom


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

barátság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

fogalom


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 6)

forgalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

kaosz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 6)

húúúúha


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 6)

goyo írta:


> Tiszavirag elet...


borvirág


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

piros orr


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

pironkodó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 6)

szemlesütve


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

(inkább legyen borvirágos, mint) vízköves


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 6)

fogkő


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 6)

fogorvos


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 6)

Júúúúúújjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 6)

sikoly


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

visitas


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 6)

malac


----------



## rák (2006 Szeptember 6)

Margit írta:


> malac


sült


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

mangalica


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

csülök


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Bableves


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Jókai


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Tardona


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

emlékház


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

tájékozott


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

látogató


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

tanár (?)


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Iskolapad


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

tudás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 6)

műveltség


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

nagytudású


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

zseni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 6)

szórakozott


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

professzor


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Öveges?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

molly33 írta:


> Öveges?



"Hát nem *csodálatos,* gyerekek?"


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

élvezettel magyarázta a fizikát.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

A *TV*-ben


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

képernyő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

fekete-fehér


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

kisérlet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

próba


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

szerencse


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

nyeremény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 6)

lottó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ottó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

jutalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

vállveregetés


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

eredmény


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

mellbedobás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

célszalag


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

futóverseny


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

számháború


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

olimpia


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

téli?


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

nyári?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

Legyen nyári!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Mikulás


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Jézuska


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

jászol


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

Betlehem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

csillag


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

"Gyed-Moroz"


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 6)

Göncölszekér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

karácsony


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

ajándék


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Santa-Claus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

csillag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

fényév


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

távolság


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

távolság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

kémény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 6)

mikulás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

füst


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

virgács


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

krampusz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 6)

puttony


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

rénszarvas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

lappföld


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

Lappföld


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Rudolf


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

Disney


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Meseország


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Alice


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

csoda


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ország


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Óz, a...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

Judy Garland


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

bádogember


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

madárijesztő


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 6)

varjú


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

Gombóc Artúr


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

kerek-csoki


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

édes


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 6)

gömbölyű


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

foci


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

kispályás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

mérkőzés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

ringbe száll


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

K.o.


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

kihívás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

törekvés


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 6)

életcél


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Hatalom


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

tekintély


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 6)

bársonyszék


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 6)

trón


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Zsírfolt


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 6)

rántotta


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Hagymás?


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

omlett


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Teavíz


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 6)

forró


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

gőzölög


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Szerelem


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 6)

illúzió


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Mario (a varázsló)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

Varázshegy


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Latinovics


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

óriás


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Lóci


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

felemel


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Lift?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

felvono


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 6)

(az is lehetne. Nekem inkább.)

szemmagasság(ba)


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Horizont


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

szivarvany


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Kovács (Kati)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

patko


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 6)

szerencse


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

négy levelű lóhere


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 6)

kéményseprő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

Kékvirág írta:


> kéményseprő


kormos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 6)

kisbence


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

ovodas


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 6)

cica


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

macska


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

kacor király


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

nagykepu


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Szeptember 6)

kép


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

látvány


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

kilato


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 6)

vadászles


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 6)

bakterhaz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 6)

sorompó


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 7)

bakter úr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

Indul a bakterház


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 7)

Latinovics


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 7)

Zoltan


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 7)

Éva /Rutkai/


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Sinkovits


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 7)

Sanyikám!!!


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 7)

csak a bőrét...


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 7)

Fonyód /itt találkoztam Sinkovitscsal/


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 7)

szinész csodák


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

profik


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

nyúzza


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

a gitárt!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

hangszer


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

bőgő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

síró


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

kisbaba


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

gyermek


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

ovódás


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

iskolás


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

tini


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

középiskolás


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

érettségi


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

felvételi


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

felsőoktatás


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

főiskola


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

egyetem


----------



## Baby83 (2006 Szeptember 7)

diploma


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

Bükk


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

tudás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

álomvilág


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 7)

fantazia


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

szines


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 7)

ceruza


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

rajz


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

írás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

regény


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

könyv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 7)

lexikon


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

olvasmány


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

kötelező?


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

és ajánlott


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

irodalom


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 7)

költészet


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

könyvtár


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

elektronikus?


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 7)

vizualis


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

3 dimenzió


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

kisded


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

Rubik-kocka


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

magyar találmány


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

"csavaros"


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

szabadalom


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

szórakoztató


----------



## teva (2006 Szeptember 7)

taps


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

elismerés


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

"vas"


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

kalap


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

kabát


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

fakabát


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

tél


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 7)

police


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

fakutya


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

Sting


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

...varázsló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

pálca


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Szeptember 7)

verekedes


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

bunyó


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

Papp Laci


----------



## Panci (2006 Szeptember 7)

:555: Utána sör.:777:


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 7)

bor


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 7)

vörös


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

égalja


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 7)

szél


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

szélcsend


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Balaton


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 7)

vitorlás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Kékszalag


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

a hajamba?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

dauer


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 7)

copf


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

lófarok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

hajgumi


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 7)

gumikacsa


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 7)

alkoholmentes sör


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

evajudit írta:


> alkoholmentes sör


az gááááz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

gázpalack


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

drága


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 7)

arany


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

bánya


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 7)

hol?


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 7)

Verespatak


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

cián


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Tisza


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

Szolnok


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Szeged


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

varos


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

ivóvíz


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

halászlé


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

halászlé


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Szegedi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

... szabadtéri ...


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

....játékok..


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Aida


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Bánk bán


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Tibor(c)


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

...panasza


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

Nyomorultak


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

garas


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Központi Bizottság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

Nőtanács


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

Gyulekezet


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Népfront


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 7)

hazafias


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

érzelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

belül


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

elég az


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 7)

szülőföld


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

"széphatár"


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 7)

Kárpátok


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

hágók


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 7)

Verecke


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

szoros


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

nadrágszíj


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

nadrágtartó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

melltartó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

tolltartó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 7)

pávatoll


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

cowboy


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 7)

hangyaboly


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 7)

nyüzsgés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mozgolodas


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 7)

ants in my pant's ?


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 7)

kellemetlen


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 7)

ciki


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 7)

kínos


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 7)

csíkos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

vonalas


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 7)

párhuzamos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

egyenlo


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 7)

egyenlet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 7)

gyok-er


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 8)

négyzetgyök


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

kocka


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 8)

gumi


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

nyulik


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

múlik


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

eltunik


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

kámfor


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

Illat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

arcszesz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

borotva


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

éles


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

fenőkő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

kasza


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

aratás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

kenyer


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 8)

kenyér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

marokszedő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

elet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

lány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

báj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

szepseg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

vonzalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

érzés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

Imadat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

tenyerén hordozza


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

szallitja


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

Amigo írta:


> szallitja


 
kedvét keresi


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 8)

szereti?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

angyal


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 8)

Melitta :fuck:


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

kalauz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 8)

büntetés


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

metró


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

állomás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

vonat


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 8)

huzat


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 8)

topáz írta:


> huzat


kivisz


----------



## hajlando (2006 Szeptember 8)

zomanc


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

edény


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

borospohár


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Szeptember 8)

üveg


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 8)

pezsgőspohár


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

whiskys pohár


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

pohárnok


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 8)

ital


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 8)

kiborul


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 8)

sör


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

finom


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 8)

inyenc


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

.....igényes


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

gurmand


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 8)

pokoli


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

torony


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 8)

film


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 8)

katasztrófa


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 8)

szeotember 11


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

hétfő


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 8)

munka


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

kereset


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 8)

talalat


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 8)

aberci írta:


> kereset



találat


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 8)

Rubin írta:


> találat


telepatia Rubin (Szep napot!)


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 8)

Margit írta:


> telepatia Rubin (Szep napot!)



telitalálat (Neked is, szia!)


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

lottó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 8)

nyeremény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

pénz


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

utazás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 8)

Görögország?


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

Kanada?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

Usa?


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 8)

tusa?


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

létezés


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

víz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

hal


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 8)

halászlé


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

Szeged


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Szeptember 8)

Vegyed


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

vigyed


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 8)

egyed


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 8)

példány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

újság


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

hír


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 8)

öröm


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

mosoly


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

huncut


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

ravasz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

róka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

holló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

madár


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

Erdélyi


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

székely


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

fonó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

szövő


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

szék


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

mészárszék


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

remény


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

sugár


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

áruház


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

hentes


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 8)

Latabár


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

ételbár


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 8)

bárka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

márka


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

ismert


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

népszerű


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

híres


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 8)

ember


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

Csillag /sztár /


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

a világot jelentő deszkák


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

Broadway


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 8)

álom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

köd


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

pirkadat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

ősz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 8)

*húr*(ja)


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

pendűl


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 8)

Brigi írta:


> pendűl


 

táncra


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

keringő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 8)

felhívás .... re


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

telefon


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

bakony


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

camambert


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

csemege


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

kukorica


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

málé


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

must


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 8)

bikavér


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

6puttonyos aszú


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

torreádor


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

Barcelona


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

mediterrán


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 8)

trópusi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

egyenlítő


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

baktéritő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

pásztor


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

merinó bárány


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 8)

beeeee


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

háziállat


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

pók


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

ökörnyál


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

gyapjú párna


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 8)

moly


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

pillangó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

kés


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

tőr


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

finn


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

ország


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

ugor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

népcsoport


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

nemzet


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

nép


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

csoport


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

társaság


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

közösség


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

csapat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

tagság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

család


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

szemelyzet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 8)

társ


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

partner


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 8)

jóban-rosszban


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

ásó-kapa


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

szivlapat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 8)

építkezés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

felfordulás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

romhalmaz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

törmelék


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 8)

csoki


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

hizas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

fogyókúra


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 8)

koplalas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

egészségtelen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

eletmod


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

szokás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 8)

hat alma


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

nagy úr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

földbírtokos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

paraszt


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

jobbágy


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

napszámos


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

baracklekvár


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

szeretem


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

hmm..finom


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Szeptember 8)

*lekváros derelye*


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

marci-pan


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

barátfüle


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

túrógombóc


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

(hab)CSÓK


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Szeptember 8)

haboskávé


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Szeptember 8)

yorkiki írta:


> haboskávé



Cappuccino


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 8)

estély habfürdővel


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

Dupla Kávé


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 8)

eross


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

Francesco Napoli


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Szeptember 8)

EditLove írta:


> Francesco Napoli



Szicília


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 8)

maffia


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

bűnözés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

rabok


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

börtön


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

Kufstein Vára


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

Alcatraz?


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

csillag


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

sing-sing


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 8)

kalocsa


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 8)

Paprika


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

Szeged


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Szeptember 8)

pistuka írta:


> Szeged



Dóm


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 8)

szabadtéri


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 8)

márianosztra


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 8)

búcsújárás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

sátrak


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 9)

vásározók


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

kürtöskalács


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 9)

vattacukor


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

darazsak


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 9)

menkülés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

Fullánk


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

kamikáze


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

ongyilkos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

fanatikus


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

orult.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

napló


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

jegyzet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

notesz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

fuzet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

irka


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

vonalas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

tintapaca


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

Itatos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

szamárfül


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

tolltarto


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

"hetes"


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

ott, ahol (a hetes) megáll


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

napos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

verőfényes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

napsutes


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 9)

szikrázó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

csillogó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

szemek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

lelkesedés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

kitartás


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 9)

arany érem / ezüst? /


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

elismerés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

díj


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

aranyérem


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

fair play díj


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 9)

kupa


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

serleg


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 9)

győzelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 9)

gratuláció


----------



## fioksin (2006 Szeptember 9)

sikerélmény


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 9)

szerencse


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

négylevelű lóhere


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

forgandó


----------



## Ricae (2006 Szeptember 9)

egyszer fenn egyszer lenn


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

repülőgép


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

ejtőernyő


----------



## Ricae (2006 Szeptember 9)

zuhanás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

puffanás


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 9)

Beton


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

kemény


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 9)

kémény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

füst


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 9)

Tüzjelző


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 9)

ozon


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

lyuk


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 9)

Henrik


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 9)

(Akkor nem Kemény?)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

puha


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 9)

fagyi


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

vanilia


----------



## Ricae (2006 Szeptember 9)

madártej


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

hab


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 9)

borotva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

tajték


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

pipa


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 9)

szár


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 9)

kandalló


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 9)

pantalló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 9)

nadrág


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 9)

pelenka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

tisztába tesz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 9)

kisbaba


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

pólyás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

ringat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

bölcső


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

bölcs


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

uhu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

Bubó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

Ursula


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

trampli


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

tenyeres-talpas


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

mackós


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

mézes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 9)

puszedli


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

négercsók


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

habcsók


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

kézcsók


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

hódolat


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

tisztelet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

elődök


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

megbecsülés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

ősök


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

múlt


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

csodaszarvas


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

rege


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

legenda


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

Őrs vezér


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

tér


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

térnyerés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

úttörő


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

pajtás


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

hadnagya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

kalandfilm


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

kosztümös


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

konvencionális


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 9)

hagyomány


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

tradíció


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 9)

hungarikum


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 9)

unicum


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

keserű


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

zwack


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

cakk


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

cikk


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

farkasfog


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

farkasordítás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

hideg


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

zimankó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

tél


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hóember


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

jég


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

Alpok


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

síelés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

snowboard


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

szánkózás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hógolyózás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hóemberépítés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

hócsata


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

tibi írta:


> hóemberépítés


Hótibiépítés


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 9)

EditLove írta:


> Hótibiépítés


tibiolvasztás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

sárgarépa orr


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hó eltakarítás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

hóangyal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hó manó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

hó hányó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hó-toló


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

hó kotró


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

lapát


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

seprű


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

cirók


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

nyírfa


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

erdő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

mező


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

tisztás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 9)

rét


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

legelő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

gulya


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

csorda


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

nyáj


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

konda


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

kondás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

ménes gazda


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

vadló


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 9)

musztáng


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

Jeans


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

farmer


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 9)

lasszó


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

Cowboy


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

kalap


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 9)

fejfedo


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

kendő


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 9)

haj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 9)

hosszú


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 9)

hullamos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 10)

papagáj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 10)

beszélő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

hangszoro


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 10)

mikrofon


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

hangzavar


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 10)

rádió


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

Kossuth


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 10)

Sláger


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 10)

dal


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 10)

ballada


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

tortenet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

legenda


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

mese


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 10)

.....meskete


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

kék a majom .....


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

gorilla


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 10)

szőrös


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 10)

borostas


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 10)

torzonborz (Vagy torzón borz  )


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

Robinson


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Szeptember 10)

sziget


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

oázis


----------



## Barbi65 (2006 Szeptember 10)

felüdülés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

megújulás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 10)

reinkarnáció


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

visszatérés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 10)

a természethez


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

kezdet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

ősrobbanás


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

univerzum


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

galaktikum


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

naprendszer


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

bolygók


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 10)

keringes


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

Nap


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

csicsóka írta:


> Nap



fény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

Rubin írta:


> fény


 (fények)

csalóka


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

látszat


----------



## anzsu (2006 Szeptember 10)

szemfényvesztés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

Rodolfó


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

káprázat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

üstökös


----------



## anzsu (2006 Szeptember 10)

hullócsillag


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

csillagvizsgáló


----------



## anzsu (2006 Szeptember 10)

távcső


----------



## Barbi65 (2006 Szeptember 10)

végtelen


----------



## anzsu (2006 Szeptember 10)

szerelem


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

tiltott


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

gyümölcs


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 10)

a legjobb


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

édes


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 10)

izgalmas


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

ártalmas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

9 hónap


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

eredmény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

gyerektartás


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

öröm


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

üröm


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

zabigyerek?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 10)

baleset?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

besikerült


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 10)

csakúgy


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

váratlanul


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

meglepetés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

pofáraesés


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 10)

kölyökgólya


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

sikerélmény


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 10)

megcsinalta


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

szorgos


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 10)

es ugyes


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 10)

tenyeres-talpas


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 10)

nehézkes


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 10)

Betonbölcső


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 10)

szarkofág


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Szeptember 10)

Múmia


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 10)

balzsamozas


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 10)

piramis


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

Egyiptom


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 10)

fáraó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

skarabeusz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 10)

bogár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 10)

katica


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 10)

Dobó (Katica)


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 10)

Eger


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 10)

egér


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 10)

fereg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 10)

nyúlvány


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 10)

élősködő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

kihasznál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

parazita


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 10)

fáraók


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 10)

ingyenélő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

léhűtő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

haszontalan


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

gézengúz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

csibész


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

pernahajder


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

mákvirág


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

jómadár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

szarka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

bolti


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

Üzleti


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

tolvaj


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

biztonsági kamera


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

kukkoló


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 10)

félelem


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 10)

kukker


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 10)

rettegés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

lebukás


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

Ne félj amíg engem látsz..


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 10)

bátorság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

vitéz


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

Vakmerő


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 10)

kutyiban kullancs(kettő)


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 10)

szuku


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

tibi írta:


> kutyiban kullancs(kettő)


TEKERD KI A NYAKÁT(nehogy a kutyának Tibi  !!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 10)

EditLove írta:


> TEKERD KI A NYAKÁT(nehogy a kutyának Tibi  !!!


Megvolt,a kutyi él,


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

életmentés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 10)

mentő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 10)

sziréna


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 10)

sürgős


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 10)

halasztást nem tűrő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 10)

s o s


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 10)

fuszerezett


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

ehetetlen


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 11)

lehetetlen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 11)

repülők..


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 11)

szárnyasok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

madarak


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 11)

jómadarak


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

palimadarak


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 11)

lányok


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

szerelem


----------



## böbike (2006 Szeptember 11)

szabadság


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 11)

gyozelem


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

mindenÁron


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 11)

Ábel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

Név


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 11)

Káin


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

Mózes


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 11)

kőtáblák


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

temető


----------



## pickwick (2006 Szeptember 11)

kereszt


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 11)

vallás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 11)

hit


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 11)

szeretet


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

bizalom


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

remény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

hit


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

örökké


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

valóság


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 11)

igazság


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

létezés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

gondolkodás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 11)

tudat


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

tanulás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

tudás


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

bölcsesség


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

hatalom


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

erő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

izom


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 11)

izomagy


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

észlény


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 11)

gondolat


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

érzés


----------



## canislupus (2006 Szeptember 11)

szív


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 11)

megszakad


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

bánat


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

öröm


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 11)

söröm


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 11)

korsó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 11)

kút


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

eltört


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

mécses


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

láng


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

olimpia


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

karika


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

zsonglőr


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

cirkusz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

porond


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

elefánt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

Hannibál


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

tél


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

Alpok


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

magas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

mérce


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

centi


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

elvág


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

start


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

kezdet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

nehéz


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

verseny


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 11)

lassú


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

partot mos


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 11)

víz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

csobogás


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

patak


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

folyó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 11)

evező


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

lapát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 11)

szív


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

dob


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

zene


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

tánc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

bal


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 11)

baleset


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 11)

közúti


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

ellenőrzés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

igazoltatás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

buntetes


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 11)

bilincs


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

borton


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 11)

rács


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

bortonor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

Felügyelő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 11)

Maigret


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

Igazgato


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

Nagyfőnök


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 11)

beosztott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 11)

alkalmazott


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 11)

kolléga


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 11)

kollegina


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 11)

barát


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 11)

szerzetes


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 11)

kolostor


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 11)

rendház


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

laktanya


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 12)

katona


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

ballag a ...


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 12)

érettségi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

kettős


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

élet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

csoda


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

vannak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

észrevesz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

fetünik


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

rá nyílik a szeme


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

fontos neki


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

pótlhatatlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

hiányérzet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

katonaság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

kiképzés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

összetartás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

kézenfog


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

átsegít


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

akadálymentesítés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

fogyatékkal élők


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

szociális háló


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

lyukas


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 12)

szita


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

homok


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 12)

teve


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 12)

víz


----------



## Barbi65 (2006 Szeptember 12)

kötelező!


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 12)

ugrókötél


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 12)

Játék


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 12)

hinta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 12)

hintaló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 12)

faló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 12)

zabáló


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 12)

kövér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 12)

elhízott


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

koca


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 12)

malac


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

görőg(nem a népcsoport,amit a disznó szokott)


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 12)

elen


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 12)

disznótor


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 12)

toroskáposzta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 12)

hurka


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 12)

sültkolbász


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 12)

májpörkölt


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 12)

Bilagit


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 12)

koleszterin


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 12)

diéta


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 12)

vörösbor


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 12)

cibere

(gyengébbek - antialkoholisták - kedvéért colás frőccs vörösborral)


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 12)

Hangulat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

vidám


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

cirkusz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

bohóc


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

elefánt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

idomár


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

bajúsz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

kackiás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

betyár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

pandúr


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 12)

rabló


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

bank


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

aranyrúd


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

holvan?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

találós kérdés


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 12)

fort Knox


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

nyelv


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 12)

füstölt


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

csülök


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

kémény


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

kipufogó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

környezetvédelem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

zöldkártya


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 12)

pirosász


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

tökalsó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

snapszli


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

svindli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 12)

csalás


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 12)

lopás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

kötvény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

békekölcsön


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

öt éves terv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

cigaretta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

szipka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

szivar


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 12)

gyufa


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

Churchill


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

vér veríték *könnyek*


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

vigasz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

sovány


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

hízókúra


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

tokány


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

kinzó túra


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

túlélő tábor


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

csábító mámor


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

fivescigi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

deviancia


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

Tököl


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

fiatalkorú


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

szülők


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

siralomház


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

megbánás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

halál!?


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

kegyelem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

megbocsátás


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

változás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

elutasit


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

maradi


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

álszent


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

jelzálog


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

földhivatal


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

illeték


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

bélyeg


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

gyüjtemény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

hobbi


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Szeptember 12)

idötöltés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

határ


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

magyar-lengyel


----------



## Juszter (2006 Szeptember 12)

két jóbarát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

elválaszthatatlan


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

öt


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

eggyuttlet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

jóérzés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

tapintás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

érintés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 12)

Kontaktus


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

kapcsolat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 12)

ÉrintkezÉs


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

meghitt


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 12)

ünnepi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

készülődés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

indulas


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 12)

tábor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

hamuban sült pogácsa


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

ballagás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

Kockaskendo


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

baboskendő


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 12)

tarisznya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 12)

vándorbot


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 12)

vándorbot


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

Kékvirág írta:


> tarisznya


ballagas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

hosszú út


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 12)

búcsú


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 12)

érettségi


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

tudas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 12)

hatalom


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 12)

diploma


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 12)

tandíj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

penz


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 12)

csicsóka írta:


> tandíj


 




befizettem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

gimicsekk.


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 12)

Amigo írta:


> gimicsekk.


 


Olyan is van?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

Kékvirág írta:


> Olyan is van?


nana


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

a jövő titka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

kiderül


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

felragyog


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 13)

felcsillan


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 13)

szem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 13)

golyó


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

Teke


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 13)

bábu


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

bábszínház


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 13)

előadás


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 13)

elöadas(ar e-re probaltam ekezetet tenni sajnos nem megy)


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

közvetítés


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 13)

sorozat


----------



## Barbi65 (2006 Szeptember 13)

népbutítás


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

tömegkommunikáció


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 13)

tv


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 13)

rádió


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 13)

dioda


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Szeptember 13)

katód


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 13)

anod


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Szeptember 13)

A tranzisztor volt már ?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 13)

áramkör


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Szeptember 13)

Körhinta


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 13)

Töröcsik


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

Soós Imre


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

Bors


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

fekete-fehér film


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

némafilm


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 13)

mozi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

pattogatott kukorica


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

szivoszal


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 13)

üdítőital


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

bambi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

őzike


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 13)

szelidseg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

megszelidítés


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 13)

jatekossag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

kölyök


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 13)

kamasz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

eretlen


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 13)

zöldalma


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

szappan


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

tisztaság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

ártatlanság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

gyermeki


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 13)

fehér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

vilagos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

Borsodi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 13)

sör


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

alkohol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 13)

szesz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 13)

kocsma


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

borgőzös lehellet


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 13)

mézízű csók


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

méhcsípés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 13)

fájdalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

relatív


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

negativ


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

hófehér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

fako


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

ló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

nomád


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

taplo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

tarsoly


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

tarisznya


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

tarca


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

vándorbot


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

kettétört


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

út-pora


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

mocskos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

forrás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

tiszta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

anyanyelv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

édes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

apaful


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

tantárgy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

tanítani


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

középiskolás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

diák


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

szerelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

tanulo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

nem (középiskolás) fokon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

hév


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

szenvedély


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

odaadás


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

beleélés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

langolas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

elfogadás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

beleegyezés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

összhang


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

hallgatva


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

ultimatum


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

gátlástalan


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

megalkuvás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

beleun


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

közöny


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

felrázni!


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

érdektelenség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

elfasult


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

megegyezés


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

kompromisszum


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

kölcsönös


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

kényszerű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

szimpátia


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

van


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

mennyi?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

repülj velem


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

elég!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

maroknyi


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

csekély


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

sekély


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

föld


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

talaj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

talaj


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

termő


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

humusz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

himnusz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

kettőzve


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

szózat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

haza


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

kinek-kinek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

határon innen és túl


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

az is *magyar*


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

kulfoldon


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

identitás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

azonosság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

hasonlosag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

testvér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

ikrek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

kétpetéjű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

eskü


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

vő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

hazug


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

utolér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

kutya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 13)

karaván


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

vandorut


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

expedíció


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

Utazas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

koponya


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

kemeny


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

dió


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

vas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

rozsdas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 13)

*avas *(dió)


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

szalonna


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

hajas


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

kövér


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

dagadt


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

fogyókúra


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

erolkodes


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 13)

Karsay Pisti :4:

(na, ezt a kövér és fogyókurához cimeztem!)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 13)

tulsulyos


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

riasztó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 13)

belföldön


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

külföldön


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

felföldön


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

szabadfoldon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

szántóföld


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

megmuvelt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

termés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 14)

mosolygós alma


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

napraforgo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

aranysárga


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

arvalanyhaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

cserkész


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

mano


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

kobold


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

torpe


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

torz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

pupos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

Notre Dame


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

toronyor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

bagoly


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

Uhu


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

ragadozó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

emberevo


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

hannibál


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 14)

kannibal


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

fakanál


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

szakács


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

kalács


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 14)

térdkalács


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 14)

porc


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 14)

törés


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 14)

löres


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 14)

ágyú


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 14)

harckocsi


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 14)

kétéltű


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 14)

jármű


----------



## tuni66 (2006 Szeptember 14)

autó


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Szeptember 14)

forgalom


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 14)

dugó


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Szeptember 14)

húzó


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 14)

időt


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 14)

vekker


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 14)

cekker


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 14)

cvikker


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

monokli


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 14)

monokini


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 14)

toples


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 14)

bar


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

koktél


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 14)

non alcohol


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 14)

Schlossgold


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 14)

Fúj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

Nem mind arany, ami fénylik


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 14)

beááááá:3::3::3:


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 14)

beágyaz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 14)

beilleszt


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

pászít


----------



## Boga (2006 Szeptember 14)

méretre vág


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

szab


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

varr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 14)

hímez


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

stoppol


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Szeptember 14)

zokni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 14)

térd


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

boka


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 14)

süllyedés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

alámerül


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 14)

légszomj


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

fulladás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 14)

légszomj


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

oxigén hiány


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 14)

újraélesztés


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 14)

Élet halál között


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

labilis


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 14)

Nem biztonságos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

veszélyes


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 14)

szeszélyes (akárcsak én)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 14)

Rakoncátlan


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 14)

Izgő-mozgó


----------



## limetta (2006 Szeptember 15)

csetlő-botló


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 15)

ingó-bingó


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 15)

rózsabimbó


----------



## Ditta (2006 Szeptember 15)

PIROS a kedvencem


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

szerelem?


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

hiányzik


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

gyötrelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

kéne már


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

vágy


----------



## efzse (2006 Szeptember 15)

álom


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

gondolat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

elkalandozik


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

...bánt engemet...


----------



## Barbi65 (2006 Szeptember 15)

meditáció


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

elalvás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

fáradtság


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 15)

szex :-D akkor felébredtek végre :-D


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

az jó!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 15)

fokozás: legjobb :-D


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

még jobb!!!!


----------



## efzse (2006 Szeptember 15)

Jobbra-balra


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

dől


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 15)

esik


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 15)

eső


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

szivárvány


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

fehér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

tiszta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

független


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

társ


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

őszinte


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

bizalom


----------



## elemer (2006 Szeptember 15)

komoly


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

hiteles


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

mérce


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

mérleg


----------



## vargonya (2006 Szeptember 15)

hit


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

remény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

éledő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

természet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

erdő


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 15)

mező


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

rét


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 15)

rétes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

mákos


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 15)

tészta


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

kalács


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

finom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

csemege


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

mogyoró


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 15)

csonthéjas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

diótörő


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

a diót ne!!!


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 15)

mogyorót?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

*mogyoró*t ?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

dióbél


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

királyfi


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

óvónéni írta:


> *mogyoró*t ?


Azt pláne ne


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 15)

mandula


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 15)

már nincs


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

kínai(?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

selyem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

bársony


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 15)

szék


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 15)

páholy


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 15)

bútor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

dikó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 15)

szalmazsák


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 15)

sezlony


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 15)

nyoszolya


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 15)

ládafi


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 15)

tulipános


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 15)

Fanfan


----------



## efzse (2006 Szeptember 15)

ormány


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 15)

kormány


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 15)

pedál


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 15)

medál


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 15)

lánc


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 15)

nyak


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 15)

ék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 15)

kek


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 15)

ég


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

borus


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

felhős


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

sotet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

fekete


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

feketebb


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

legfeketébb


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

fakulo


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

szürkülő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

pistuka írta:


> szürkülő


homalyosodo


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

halványuló


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

elmosodo


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

szétfolyó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

eltuno


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

láthatatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

szintelen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

szagtalan


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

krémszerü


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

sikamlós


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

nyulos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

ragadós


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

álmositó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

altato


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

ringató


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

altatódal


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

enek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

nyugtató


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

nagymama


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

Andaxin


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 16)

Cavinton


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

agyérelmeszesedés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

fogamzasgatlo


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

életkor


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

oregseg


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

meg kell élni


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

megerjuk.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

úgy legyen!


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 16)

Amen !


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

meglatod


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

bízzunk


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 16)

a jövőben


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

és abban akiben *hiszünk*


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

Pontosan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

megbecsülés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

kölcsönös


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

barátság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

*KGST* (hm)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

Európai Unió


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

nagyhal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

étvágy


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

reggeli (?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

uzsonnacsomag


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

konzerv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 16)

tartósítószer


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

nyavaja


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 16)

kórság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

betegseg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

csalánkiütés !


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

foltos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

boltos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

husos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

Cimetes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

címeres


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

kutyaboros


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

nemes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

urak


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

hölgyek


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

lanyok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

asszonyok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

nok


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

dámák


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

rámák


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

keretek


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

kerekek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

verebek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 16)

perecek


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

ketrecek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

börtönök


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

szabadok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

Madarak


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

repülők


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

repülök


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 16)

elszáll


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 16)

fecske


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

ősz


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

idő


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

múlik


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

gyorsan


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

száll ("az idő itthagy engem")


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

Apollinaire


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

szárnyalj vele


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 16)

repülj


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

élj


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

lehetőség


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 16)

alkalom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

vissza nem térő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

elszalasztott


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

búbánat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

fény


----------



## Sunny (2006 Szeptember 16)

nap


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 16)

meleg


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

béke


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

szeretet


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

elfogadás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

dragon írta:


> szeretet


 

Nocsak nocsak Mégegy Dragon...


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

nyugalom


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

biztonság


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

illat


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

emlék


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 16)

érzés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

bőr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

selymes


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

érzéki


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

pillantás

.


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

érintés


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

vágy

.


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

titokzatos


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

tárgya


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

villamosa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

sárga


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

rózsa


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 16)

tüske


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

szúr


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

tűz


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

éget


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

tűzönjárás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 16)

Szent Iván éjjelén


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

hajnal


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

hasadás


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

szakadás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 16)

filmszakadás


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Szeptember 16)

snitt


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

szabás


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

varrás


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

rakás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 16)

máglya


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

máglyarakás


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 16)

finom


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

édes


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 16)

Cucu


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 16)

foci


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

szöglet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

kapufa


----------



## dombi1976 (2006 Szeptember 16)

Góól!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 16)

kapus


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 16)

háló


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 16)

máló


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 16)

vakolat


----------



## garibaldi (2006 Szeptember 17)

múló


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 17)

valtozo


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 17)

pillanat


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 17)

tova száll


----------



## garibaldi (2006 Szeptember 17)

tétova


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 17)

méla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

lusta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

rest


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 17)

resti


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

bukaresti


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

román


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

aromán


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

szőrőstalpú


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

finomabb


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

habos


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 17)

...torta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

csokoládé


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

eper


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

tejszinhab


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

habfürdő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

fürdőkád


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

szórakozás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 17)

rémálom


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

lidércnyomás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

rettegés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 17)

felébredés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

megvilágosodás


----------



## vitorla (2006 Szeptember 17)

felvilágosodás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

napfény


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 17)

melegít


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

feltölt


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

benzintartály


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

keverék


----------



## Potyka (2006 Szeptember 17)

A teste


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

korcs


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

kiskutya


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

zsebeb


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

plázacica


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 17)

eladó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 17)

a menyasszony


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

holnap asszony


----------



## garibaldi (2006 Szeptember 17)

koszorú


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

virágcsokor


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 17)

szulinap


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

rózsa


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 17)

szerelem


----------



## garibaldi (2006 Szeptember 17)

Boldogság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

örök


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

pillanat


----------



## garibaldi (2006 Szeptember 17)

kékmadara


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

lágyság


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

selymes


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 17)

simulo


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 17)

simogató


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

játékmaci


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

Micimackó


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

Robert Gida


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

Malacka


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 17)

Füles


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

csacsi


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

pagony


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

100holdas


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

Nyuszi


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

alamuszi


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

félénk


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

élénk


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 17)

örökmozgó


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

perpétum-mobile


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 17)

gyerek


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

nebuló


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

iskola


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 17)

pad


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 17)

idő


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

rohanás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 17)

hajsza


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

kifáradás


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

pihenés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 17)

álom


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

édes


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

mézes


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

krémes


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

puszedli


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 17)

habcsók


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 17)

pezsgő-fürdő


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 17)

frissítő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

zuhany


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 17)

tus


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 17)

tinta


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

hinta


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 17)

palinta


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 17)

kiskatona


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 17)

ugrás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 17)

micsodája?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 17)

WebDragon írta:


> micsodája?


pont az :-D


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 17)

Fegyvere ?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 17)

pistuka írta:


> Fegyvere ?


 
lő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tüzel


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 18)

játszótér


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 18)

térlátás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

dimenzio


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 18)

harmadik


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 18)

negyedik


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

sor


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 18)

sör ?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

keserű


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 18)

Uniqum


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 18)

gyomor keserű


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

találkozás


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

bucsúzás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

Távozás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

angolossan


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

kínos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

szituacio


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

probléma


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

gond


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

gondolat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

elmélkedés


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

aforizma


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

kinrim


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 18)

fejtörés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

inkvizicio


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 18)

rheumatológia


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

Korház:111:


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 18)

fájdalom


----------



## tuni66 (2006 Szeptember 18)

fájdalom csillapító


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 18)

elmúlás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

gyász


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 18)

fekete


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 18)

megoldás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 18)

megfejtés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

keresztrejtvény


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 18)

logika


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

1bit


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 18)

számítógép


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 18)

internet


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 18)

CanadaHun


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hun vannak a magyarok...


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

nagyvilág


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

világűr


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 18)

végtelen


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 18)

unalmas


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

pörgös


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 18)

búgócsiga


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 18)

gyerekjáték


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

kakashinta


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 18)

libikóka


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

játszótér


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

foci


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

férfiak!


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

NŐk!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

Ellentét


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

békülés


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

ajtó csapkodás


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

tányértörés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

háború


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

pohártörés


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

szomorúság?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

1darabig

enyhülés


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

kibékülés

simogatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

meghittség


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

hiányoztál


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 18)

szeretet


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

elnézést


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

bocsánat


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

óvónénit

üdvözlöm


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

megbocsátás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 18)

megértés


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

újrakezdés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 18)

bizalom


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

megengedés


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

törődés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

tiszta lap

(szia wilow!)


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

új esély


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

meglovagol


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

megragad


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 18)

alkalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 18)

alkalmas


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

megfelel


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

elfogad


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

társ


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

összhang


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

együtt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

együttes


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

lehetőség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 18)

remény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

fény


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

tüz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

izzás


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

parázs


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

(századik


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

öröm


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

hamvad

(gratula!)


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

csillapodik


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

láz


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

betegség


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)

orvosság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 18)

kutyaharapást szőrével


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 18)

bölcsesség..


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)

ész


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 18)

tudás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

okoska


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hupikék Törpikék


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 18)

rajzfilm


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)

animáció


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 18)

Walt Disney


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)

produkció


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 18)

szenzáció


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 18)

reklám


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 18)

neon


----------



## Petunia (2006 Szeptember 18)

kék fény


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 18)

police


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 18)

zsaru


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 18)

fakabát


----------



## Petunia (2006 Szeptember 18)

fabatka


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 19)

bóvli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

souvenir


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 19)

ajandek


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Szeptember 19)

puszi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 19)

kedves


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 19)

szeretetreméltó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 19)

vonzás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 19)

kötődés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 19)

hűség


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 19)

megértés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 19)

harmónia


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 19)

figyelem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 19)

félszavakból is megértik egymást


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 19)

aha


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 19)

egyetért


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 19)

közös hullámhossz


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 19)

lelkitárs


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 19)

jóban-rosszban


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 19)

kézenfogva


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

összebújva


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 19)

átölelve


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 19)

örökké...


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

belekarolva


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 19)

sétálva


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 19)

fülbesuttogva


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

halkbeszédű


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 19)

nyugtatóan


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 19)

idegesítően


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

izgatóan


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

szerelmesen


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 19)

szenvedéllyel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

mosollyal


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 19)

símogatva


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

érzékien


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

kedvesen


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 19)

aranyosan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

drágán


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 19)

drágám


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

kedvesem


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 19)

szívem


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

édesem


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 19)

egyetlenem


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 19)

M


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 19)

párhuzamosok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

egyenesek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

görbék


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 19)

parabolak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

Gömbök


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 19)

villámok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 19)

szem


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 19)

szemtelen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

fókusz


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

látótér


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 19)

messzeség


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 19)

közelség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

térlátás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

látómező


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

az egész világ


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

kitárul


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

látható


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

érzékelhető


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 19)

szenzitív


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 19)

vibrál


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

rezeg


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

reszket


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

fázik


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 19)

Mici Mackó (fázik)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

plüssmaci


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 19)

játék


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

szórakozás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 19)

móka


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

kacagás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 19)

mosoly


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

röhej


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

jókedv


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

mulatás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

nevetés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

kabaré


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 19)

politika


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

egymásramutogatás


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 19)

képmutatás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

fényképalbum


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

kamera


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 19)

nagyítás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

előhivás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

gyere ki


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

hova


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

hóba /csak vicc!/


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 19)

csiga-biga


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

béka


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 19)

lencse


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

zöldborsó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 19)

békatutaj


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

sárgaborsó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

keksz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 19)

tea


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

őtora


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 19)

tea


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 19)

sütemény


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

éségsztrályk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

éhezés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

egyibtom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

karcsusag


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

modell


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

csontkollekció


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 19)

sovány


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 19)

dagi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

pufoka


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 19)

foka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

bunda


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 19)

kabat


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 19)

cipo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

fuzo


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 19)

bakancs


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 19)

papucs


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 19)

férj


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 19)

drágám


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

egyetlenem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 19)

Óh!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 20)

csók


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 20)

puszika


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 20)

ovoda


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 20)

suli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 20)

iskola


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

tanulás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 20)

okosság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

kiskapu


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

kapus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

kapupenz


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

apro


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

Antal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

Antal Imre


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

zongoramuvesz


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

szeszélyes évszakok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

film


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

filmezö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

operator


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

opera


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

haz


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Szeptember 20)

mester


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

msterseg


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

moderator


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

rabszolga


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

Spartacus


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

felkelés


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

almossag


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

ágyikó


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

agyas


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

koponya


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 20)

csontváz


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 20)

samu


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 20)

biologia


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 20)

testresz


----------



## hoxa (2006 Szeptember 20)

kar


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

karalábé


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 20)

zöldség


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 20)

gyümölcs


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

tiltott gyümölcs


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 20)

Éva


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

Ádám


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

paradicsom


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 20)

paprika


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

lecsó


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

kolbasz


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

lángolt


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 20)

füstölt


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 20)

sonka


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

húsvét


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 20)

tavasz


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 20)

ősz


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 20)

levél


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Szeptember 20)

Avar


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 20)

zavar


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 20)

István


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 20)

igen ?


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 20)

pistuka írta:


> igen ?


Avar István


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 20)

személynév


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 20)

azonosító


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

névmás


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 20)

nyelvtan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 20)

tantárgy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 20)

tanulni


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

megfelelni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 20)

empátia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

érzelmi intelligencia


----------



## moira (2006 Szeptember 20)

fejlődés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

érés


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

gyümölcs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

éden


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Paradicsom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

kígyó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

tudás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

hatalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

uralom


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

Királyság


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Pomádé


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

gríz (grease)


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

tej (tejbe)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

vaj


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

tejföl


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

bajusz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

szakáll


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

Kék


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

ezres


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 20)

klub


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

sok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

nézőpont


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 20)

álláspont


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

álló


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

lámpa


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 20)

búra


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

fodrász


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

olló


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 20)

holló


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

posta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

fehér


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

papír


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

zsepi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

orrfújás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

trombita


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

harsona


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 20)

bevonulás


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 20)

tüntetés


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 20)

anarchia


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

lázadás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

tömeg


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

erő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

összefogás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

6talom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

véges


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

szétesés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

lehull a lepel


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

kiderül


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

ég


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

kék


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 20)

napfény


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

arany


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

korona


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

király


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

trón


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

királylány


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 20)

herceg


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

mese


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

fehér ló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

Vuk


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 20)

róka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Karak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

nevelő


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

tás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

por


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 20)

vadász


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

pofon


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

megérdemli


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

kijózanító


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

észhez térít


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

gondolkodik


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

találékony


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

talpraesett


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 20)

macska


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

...jaj


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

másnap(osság)


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 20)

veszély


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

lélekjelenlét


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

helyzetfelismerés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

gólhelyzet


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

kapufa :-(


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Népstadion


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

pálya


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

foci


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 20)

boci


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

csoki


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

tarka


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

barka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Mehemed


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

patak


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

csermely


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

csobog


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

patak


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

meder


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

part


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

jobb


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

parttalan


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

vita


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

pártatlan


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 20)

kompromisszum


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

elvszerű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

tárgyalás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

béke


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 20)

megegyezés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

nyugalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

csend


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Walesi bárdok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

lant


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

galamb


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

olajág


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 20)

Noé


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

bárka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

lélekvesztő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

lelkitámasz


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

barát


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

segítségnyújtás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

mentőöv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

fuldokló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

légszomj


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

magaslat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

sziklaszirt


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 20)

mélység


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

zuhanás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

ejtőernyő


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

lebegés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 20)

hintázás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 20)

kint ázás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 20)

havazás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

hideg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 20)

tél


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

szánkó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 20)

hóember


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 20)

hóember


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 21)

hócipő


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 21)

kalucsni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

humor


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 21)

vicces


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

kacagás


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

hahota


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

jókedv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 21)

vigyorgás


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

kupleráj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

még a szeme is nevet


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

én is


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

arcizom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

fapofa


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 21)

pinokkió


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 21)

asztalos


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Műbútorasztalos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 21)

művész?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

életművész


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 21)

önmegvalósító


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 21)

barkácsoló


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 21)

ácsoló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 21)

kopácsoló


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

mekkelek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

ezermester


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

barkácsbajnok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 21)

aranykezű


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Aranykéz (utca)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

ezermester


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

sokoldalu


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

tág


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 21)

horizont


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

látótér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

szemüveg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

uvegszem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

golyó


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

technikai munkatars


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

eliras


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 21)

tévedés


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

tevelyges


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

rossz út


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

köves


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

gyuru


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

karika


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

Marika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

szuz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

lány


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

asszony lesz....


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 21)

bimbó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

rózsa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

tovis


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

vér


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

verengzö


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

agresszió


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

Budapest


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 21)

Bagdad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

varos


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

urbanizáció


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

globalizacio


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

kapcsolatrendszer


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

rendszeretet


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

tisztaság


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

egeszseg


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

reform


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

konyha


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Szeptember 21)

sütés-főzés


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

ebéd


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Szeptember 21)

étkezés


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

kaja


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Szeptember 21)

vásárlás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

süti


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

elfogyott


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Szeptember 21)

Marica írta:


> süti


 

tepsi


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 21)

mosogatás


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

mosogatógép


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Szeptember 21)

mosogatótabletta


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

nincs


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

elfogyott


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

konyec


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

vége


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 21)

újrakezdés


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

sokadik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

senki


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 21)

valaki


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 21)

én


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

személy


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 21)

ismert


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

nő


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 21)

ismeretlen


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 21)

fiktív?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

álarcos


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 21)

bál


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

tánc


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 21)

utolsó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 21)

tangó


----------



## Editke (2006 Szeptember 21)

történet


----------



## Editke (2006 Szeptember 21)

Bölcs


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

megfontolt


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 21)

agyament..


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 21)

középút


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 21)

konzervatív


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 21)

avangard


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 21)

újhullám


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 21)

:-(
Cunami


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 21)

hullámlovas


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 21)

cápa


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 21)

delfin


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 21)

óceán


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 21)

bölcső


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 21)

ujszülött


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 21)

öl /anyaöl/


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

magzat


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 21)

bébi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

gyerkőc


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 21)

Rosszcsont


----------



## Betty8 (2006 Szeptember 21)

A honlapodon kell regisztrálni Magamat?
köszönöm: Betty8


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 21)

> Rosszcsont
> :grin:


eleven


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 22)

csintalan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 22)

rakoncátlan


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 22)

orcátlan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 22)

szemtelen


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 22)

félszemü


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 22)

török


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 22)

talizmán


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 22)

védelem


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 22)

biztonság


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 22)

állapot


----------



## dragon (2006 Szeptember 22)

helyzet


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 22)

változatlan


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

nyugaton


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 22)

itthon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 22)

máshol


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 22)

hajón


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

buvar


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 22)

ovar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

varatlan


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 22)

meglepő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

ilyeszto


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 22)

hajmeresztő


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 22)

kopasz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

Tarhonya


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 22)

tar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

tarka


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 22)

barka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 22)

aranyesso


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 22)

növény


----------



## Marica (2006 Szeptember 22)

sárga


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 22)

állat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 22)

kutya


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 22)

barat


----------



## hoxa (2006 Szeptember 22)

csahos


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 22)

Morzsi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 22)

név


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 22)

jelző


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 22)

lámpa


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Szeptember 22)

fény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

sorompó


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 22)

vonat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 22)

sin


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

kalauz


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

menetjegy


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 22)

lyukasztó


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

Bliccelés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

ellenőrzés


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

lebukás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 22)

kiút


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

lehetőség


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 22)

szökés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

bujkálás


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

menekülés


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 22)

üldözés


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

tragédia


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 22)

kaland


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 22)

felfedezés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

találmány


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 22)

lelemény


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

furfang


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 22)

huncutság


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

ravaszság


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

róka rege...


----------



## mflex (2006 Szeptember 22)

vuk


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 22)

Fekete István


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Fehér Klára


----------



## rena (2006 Szeptember 22)

irodalom


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Gárdonyi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 22)

Géza


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 22)

fejedelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Eger


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

bikavér


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 22)

Dobó


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 22)

István


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 22)

Vár


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

ostrom


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 22)

tüntetés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 22)

galamb


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 22)

fehér


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

bálna


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 22)

tenger


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 22)

hableany


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 22)

tejszinhab


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 22)

némafilm


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 22)

Chaplin


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 22)

kalap


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 22)

alap


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 22)

kő


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 22)

kova


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 22)

tűzkő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 22)

öngyújtó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 22)

gáz


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 22)

pedál


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Szeptember 22)

medál


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 23)

ékszer


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 23)

teknős


----------



## szlemese (2006 Szeptember 23)

béka


----------



## Betty8 (2006 Szeptember 23)

A néma csend


----------



## Betty8 (2006 Szeptember 23)

orchidea


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 23)

virág


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 23)

illat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 23)

szag


----------



## kata53 (2006 Szeptember 23)

Jó illat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 23)

fűszeres


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 23)

erős


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 23)

csípős


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 23)

válasz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 23)

reakció


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 23)

javaslat


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 23)

5let


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 23)

gondolat


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 23)

ész


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 23)

szabad


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 23)

megengedett


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 24)

szárnyaló gondolat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 24)

elképzelés


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 24)

megvalósítás


----------



## szlemese (2006 Szeptember 24)

akaraterő


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 24)

erőszak


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 24)

gyengédség


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 24)

kedvesség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 24)

báj


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

alap


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

pék


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

kenyér


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

répa


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

arany


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

nyomi


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

iromany


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

nyír


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

ró


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

óra


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

adó


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

ón


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

nő


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

őr


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

rák


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

rak


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

kap


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

pont


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

tart


----------



## Csaba87 (2006 Szeptember 24)

tanít


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 24)

tinó


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 24)

szarvasmarha


----------



## szlemese (2006 Szeptember 24)

tej


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 24)

föl


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 24)

le


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 24)

mély


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 24)

álom


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 24)

valóság


----------



## kata53 (2006 Szeptember 24)

ébredés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 24)

világosság


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 24)

sötétség


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 24)

reggel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 24)

nappal


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 24)

Holddal


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 24)

B. oldal


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

előre


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 24)

hátra


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

fel


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 24)

az égig


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 24)

felhőkig


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

repülő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 24)

szálló


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 24)

ige


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

álitmány


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 24)

alany


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 24)

tárgy


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

nyelvtan


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 24)

irodalom


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

Petőfi


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 24)

szabadságharc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 24)

líra


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 24)

költészet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

pénz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 24)

bank


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 24)

trezor


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

Tnt


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 24)

Dinamit


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

bandita


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 24)

Ruzsasándor


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 24)

faló


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 24)

zabáló


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 24)

csamcsog


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 24)

rágcsáló


----------



## csutka (2006 Szeptember 25)

eger


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Szeptember 25)

sajt


----------



## anzsu (2006 Szeptember 25)

pogácsa


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 25)

perec


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 25)

teasütemény


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 25)

mozi


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 25)

alvás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 25)

zacskózörgés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 25)

pattogatott kukorica


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 25)

Kokas


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 25)

Kokas


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 25)

focimecs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 25)

lelátó


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 25)

gól


----------



## memi59 (2006 Szeptember 25)

kapufa


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 25)

szöglet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

háromszög


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 25)

bermuda


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

titanic


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 25)

katasztrófa


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

magyarország


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 25)

romeltakarítás


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 25)

olahibolya


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

album


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 25)

akta


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 25)

fenykep


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 25)

fényképezőgép


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

digitális?


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 25)

analog?


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 25)

mechanikus


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

műszer


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 25)

technika


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

hold


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 25)

Jupiter


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 25)

Plútó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

kutya


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 25)

világ


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 25)

egyetem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

iskola


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 25)

tandíj


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 25)

ösztöndíj


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 25)

díjhátralék


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

diákhitel


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 25)

kamat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 25)

százalék


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

magas


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 25)

fenyő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 25)

toboz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

gyantás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 25)

ragados


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

"illatos"


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 25)

szagos


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 25)

bűz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 25)

eluz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

menekül


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 25)

iszkol


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 25)

spuri


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 25)

rohanas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

edzés


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 25)

erőnlét


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 25)

akaraterő


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 25)

hős


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 25)

lovag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

huszár


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 25)

kapitany


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 25)

ezredes


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Szeptember 26)

szazados


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 26)

Tizedes / és a többiek /


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 26)

film


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 26)

vászon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

mozi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

plakát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

kedvcsináló


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

szembetűnő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

kirakat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

szemfényvesztés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

délibáb


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 26)

látomás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

illúzió


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

képzelet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

ábránd


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

szárnyalás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

fantázia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

idill


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 26)

szerelmi kaland :-D


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 26)

élvezet


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 26)

mámor


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 26)

amor


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

nyil


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 26)

szív


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 26)

szerv


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 26)

átültetés


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

donor


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 26)

vese


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 26)

máj


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 26)

május


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 26)

tavasz


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 26)

ébredés


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 26)

hajnal


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 26)

hasadás


----------



## Kira (2006 Szeptember 26)

mag


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 26)

tok


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 26)

rekesz


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 26)

izom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 26)

erő


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Szeptember 26)

Az ERŐ *velem *van!


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 26)

Velem


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 26)

jó Neked


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 26)

Nekem?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 26)

Karsay István írta:


> Az ERŐ *velem *van!


*velem* is lehetne!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

nekem *8*


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 26)

gondoltam


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

képesség


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

hiány.......


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 26)

rokkant


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

támasz


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

*!*

jöhet....


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

kapu


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 26)

fa


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

öngól....


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

kezdővonal


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

passz


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

vereség...........


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

visszavágó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 26)

mikor


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

reggel


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

este


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 26)

lekvárosbukta


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

Van, aki forrón szereti


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

Van,aki odaég,leég..........


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

napsugár


----------



## sasocska (2006 Szeptember 26)

borúra derü...("Ó, de szép lenne...........")


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

hit


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

remény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

szeretet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

bizalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

kölcsönös


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

elfogadás


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

hit


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 26)

megerősít


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

bátorít


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 26)

noszogat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 26)

lelkesit


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

motivál


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 26)

ösztönöz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

jutalmaz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

elismer


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

premizál


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 26)

pulykapénz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

pótlék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 26)

nyelv


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 26)

veszélyességi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 27)

egészségügy


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 27)

romokban


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 27)

hever


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 27)

feltámadás?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 27)

temető


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 27)

mennybemenetel


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 27)

veled?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 27)

kéz a kézben


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 27)

óvónéni írta:


> kéz a kézben


átölelve


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 27)

felkarol


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 27)

gyámolit


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 27)

pátyolgat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 27)

óv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 27)

átsegít


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 27)

támogat


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Szeptember 27)

mecénás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 27)

Gazdag


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 27)

szegény


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 27)

csoves


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

fűttésszerelő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 27)

mester


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

profi


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 27)

szaki


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 27)

színész


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

zenész


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 27)

trombitás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 27)

zongorista


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 27)

brácsás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 27)

hegedűs


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 27)

gitáros


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

háztető


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 27)

ács


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

alkohol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 27)

szesz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 27)

tilalom


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

stop


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Szeptember 27)

szabadság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 27)

szerelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 27)

szeretet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 27)

galamb


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 27)

béke


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 27)

nyugalom


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 27)

zümmögés


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 27)

méhecske


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 27)

rovar


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 27)

csípés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 27)

fájdalom !


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 28)

mereg


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 28)

meregtelenites


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 28)

nyugtató


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 28)

szanax


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

gyógyszer


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 28)

patika


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 28)

friss levegő


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 28)

séta


----------



## canislupus (2006 Szeptember 28)

liget


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 28)

lelegzet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

tavasz


----------



## Lenchen (2006 Szeptember 28)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

létezés


----------



## Lenchen (2006 Szeptember 28)

baratság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

együttlét


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 28)

nyugalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 28)

orom


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 28)

söröm


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Szeptember 28)

Veled


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 28)

mosoly


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 28)

Velem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 28)

együttlét


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 28)

felejthetetlen


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 28)

éjszaka


----------



## evita (2006 Szeptember 28)

hold feny


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 28)

Kék


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Szeptember 28)

rózsaszín


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 28)

álom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 28)

keringő


----------



## Blanco (2006 Szeptember 28)

holdfény


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 28)

kék


----------



## evajudit (2006 Szeptember 28)

tenger


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 28)

hajó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

tutaj


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 28)

ladik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 28)

vitorlás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 28)

öböl


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 28)

kikötő


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Szeptember 28)

*Tengerpart*


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

lélegzet-visszafojtva


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

várni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

ajándék


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

adni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

öröm


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

ünnep


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

hangulat


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 29)

jókedv


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

vörösbor


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 29)

beszédhiba...


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 29)

részeg


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 29)

szesztestvér


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 29)

szalonspicc


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 29)

szalonna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

fustolt


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 29)

kocsma


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Margit írta:


> kocsma


 

Tunder


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 29)

bögyös


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Maca


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 29)

Marica


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Grofno


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 29)

nevek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

sorsok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 29)

lehetőségek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

útelágazás


----------



## Varesz (2006 Szeptember 29)

Medgyessy Péter


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

terelőút


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 29)

lehajtó sáv :-D


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 29)

csúcsforgalom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

dugó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 29)

késés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

kapkodás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

eszeveszett


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 29)

:444:


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

ösztön


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

megérzés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

rátapint


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

kényes pont


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

csikis?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

kacagás


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Szeptember 29)

moka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

móka


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Szeptember 29)

vidamsag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

buli


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Szeptember 29)

zene


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

koncert


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

élő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

szabadtéri


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

piknik


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 29)

harmatos fű


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 29)

felkelő Nap


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 29)

ébredés


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 29)

kávé


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 29)

konyak


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 29)

szesz


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 29)

kazán


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 29)

tűz


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 29)

pokol


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 29)

ördög


----------



## Varesz (2006 Szeptember 29)

kénkő


----------



## Szesze (2006 Szeptember 30)

mészkő


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Szeptember 30)

szikla


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 30)

állhatatos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 30)

kitartó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 30)

kemény


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 30)

csokonyos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 30)

szamár


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 30)

négylábú


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 30)

ló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 30)

lovaskocsi


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 30)

hintó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 30)

szüretibál


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 30)

puttony


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 30)

Tokaj


----------



## hajlando (2006 Szeptember 30)

javaslat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 30)

velemeny


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 30)

mas-mas


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 30)

mis-más


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 30)

elterelés


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 30)

kerülőút


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 30)

görbe


----------



## aberci (2006 Szeptember 30)

bot


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 30)

kormány


----------



## dorcyim (2006 Szeptember 30)

*folyt.*

forgalom


----------



## Earth (2006 Szeptember 30)

kerék


----------



## dorcyim (2006 Szeptember 30)

gépjármű


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 30)

adó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

teher


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 30)

túlsúly


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Szeptember 30)

kövér


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 30)

dagi


----------



## myszty (2006 Szeptember 30)

Duci


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Szeptember 30)

gurul


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 30)

szumós


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 30)

Én


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 30)

Te, Ő....


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

nélkülem


----------



## topáz (2006 Szeptember 30)

együtt


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 30)

veletek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

vacsora..


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

ilyenkor?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 30)

tánc


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

Kata


----------



## Brigi (2006 Szeptember 30)

bál


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

bála


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 30)

keringő


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 30)

szalma


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

széna


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 30)

rét


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

virágok..


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 30)

méhecske


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

zümmögés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

csípés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

tegnapelőtt


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 30)

megesett


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)

szegény...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 1)

*leány* (aki WebDragontól "megesett")


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

szégyen


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 1)

elviselhető


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 1)

nehéz ügy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

gordiuszi csomó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 1)

császármetszés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

születés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 1)

ember


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

lét


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 1)

anyatej


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

pótolhatatlan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 1)

ertek


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 1)

kincs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 1)

kilincs


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

benyit


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 1)

kitár


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 1)

Csillag írta:


> kitár


Ujjjjúúújjjj


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Október 1)

tibi írta:


> Ujjjjúúújjjj


öröm?


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 1)

győzelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 1)

Andy5 írta:


> öröm?


persze, főleg ha kitár


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 1)

tibi írta:


> persze, főleg ha kitár


 
szív


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 1)

érzés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 1)

ölelés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 1)

átkarol


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 1)

szeret


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 1)

szeretet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 1)

nyugalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 1)

csend


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 1)

hangzavar


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 1)

Lárma


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 1)

rendetlenség


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 1)

KÁosz


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 1)

nem talalom


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 1)

szemüveget !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 1)

uvegszem


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 1)

igyekszem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 1)

tigrisszem


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 1)

csíkos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 1)

zebra


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 1)

átkelőhely


----------



## Zsuzsika666 (2006 Október 1)

Bizalom.....


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

híd


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 1)

átjáró


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

alagút


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 1)

metró


----------



## sajga (2006 Október 1)

ellenor


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 1)

bliccelo


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 1)

futáááss!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 1)

mutáns


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 1)

korcs


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 1)

korc


----------



## Sunny (2006 Október 1)

kor


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

oreg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 1)

koros


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

aggastyan


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 1)

vén


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

kortalan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 1)

angyal


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

szarnyas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 1)

madár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

strucc


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 1)

magas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

kecses


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 1)

flamingó


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 1)

rozsaszin


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 1)

álom


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 1)

édes-álom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 1)

ebredes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

üresség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

Kongas


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 2)

pléh vödör


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

sötét


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

odvas


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 2)

fa


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

kéreg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

hancs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

korhadó


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 2)

ra;e'reztem ;-)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

nemereztel.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

fogvatart


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

megkotott


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

rab


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

rab-lo


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

lovas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

kupec


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

farmer


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

Trapper


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

márka


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

Vermut


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

citrommal


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

bogrebol


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

szívószállal


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

gumicsovel


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 2)

slaggal


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 2)

vízsugár


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 2)

fénysugár


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 2)

lézer-show


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 2)

fény játék


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

tüzijáték


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 2)

Csiribiri villogás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

színjáték


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 2)

színdarab


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 2)

sar(ga)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

színház


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 2)

dráma..


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 2)

tragedia


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 2)

ember


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 2)

kűzdés


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 2)

bizva bizas


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Október 2)

bízás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

hit


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

remény


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

szeretet


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 2)

fohász


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

ima


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

ima


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

Fohasz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

könyörgés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

kérés


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 2)

rimánkodás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

hangoskodás


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 2)

jajgatás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

sírás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

fájdalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

Orom


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

káröröm


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

rossz!


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

bántó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 2)

elég!


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

meguntad


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 2)

unalmas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

unalmas


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 2)

egyforma


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 2)

elaludtam


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Október 2)

felébresztelek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

hahó!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

ébresztő!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

vekker


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 2)

hidegzuhany


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 2)

forró kávé


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 2)

dupla


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

capuchinó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

keksz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

ropogós


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

édes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

cukor


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

kristály


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

üveg


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 2)

pohár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

talpas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 2)

Korsó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 2)

sör


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 2)

hab


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 2)

tejszín


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

fagylalt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 2)

kehely


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 2)

serleg


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 2)

bajnok


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 2)

sétabot..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 2)

kamásli


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 2)

cilinder


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 2)

nyuszi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 2)

nyuszi-fül


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 2)

bűvész


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 2)

mester


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 2)

edző


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 2)

sportolo


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

dopping


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 3)

steroid


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

izomagyú


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 3)

Popey


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

spenót


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 3)

tükör tojás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 3)

ehetetlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

finnyás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 3)

válogatós


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

igényes


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 3)

márkahű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

elfogult


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 3)

kebel béli


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

barát


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 3)

támasz


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Október 3)

összedőlés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

Otp


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Október 3)

bank


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 3)

lottónyeremény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

ötöstalálat


----------



## nickey (2006 Október 3)

tortaforma


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

formabontó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

rendszer


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

szabály


----------



## sasocska (2006 Október 3)

Összeköt........


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

erősít


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

edz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

gyúr


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

tésztát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

nyúlik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

nő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

rétes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

almás-mákos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

vegyes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

kevert


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

tarka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

féldeci


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

félédes


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

félszáraz


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 3)

bor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

piros


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 3)

fehér


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

vörös!


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 3)

zamatos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

kéknyelű


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 3)

zöldszilváni


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 3)

rose


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

könnyű


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

száraz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

pezsgő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

habzóbor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

buborékos


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 3)

kóbor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

kutya


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 3)

jégbor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

drága


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 3)

igaz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 3)

nemigaz


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 3)

dede


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

hazugság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 3)

pinokio


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

bábu


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

marionet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

zsinóron rángat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

gerinctelen


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 3)

csiga


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

csupasz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

kiszolgáltatott


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

tehetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

elnyomott


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 3)

rabszolga


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

cigarettacsikk


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 3)

büdös


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

légkondi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

szagelszívó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 3)

alergia


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

parlagfű


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 3)

szénanátha


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 3)

dugulás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

csőgörény


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 3)

patkany


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

büdös


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 3)

támad


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 3)

harap


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 3)

bántott?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

ugatott


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

hiába


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

haszontalan


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

sintér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

menhely


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 4)

árva


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

ingyenkonyha


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 4)

hajléktalan


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 4)

segíteni


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 4)

felkarolni


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

hóna alá


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

mankó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

bicebóca


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 4)

ködmön


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

kincskereső


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 4)

égbelátó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

csillagvizsgáló


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

Planetárium


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 4)

titokzatos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

megközelíthetetlen


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 4)

szakadék


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

kötélhágcsó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

fel-, vagy lemászni


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

maki


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 4)

Hakapeszi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

Móricka


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 4)

Mikike


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 4)

poén


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 4)

vicc


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 4)

A fizetes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 4)

hála


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 4)

halatlan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 4)

Pimaszsag


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 4)

szem-telen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 4)

Vakbotyan


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 4)

fél-világtalan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 4)

szurkehalyog


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 4)

öregseg


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 4)

nyugdij


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 4)

apro


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 4)

pici


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 4)

Ötvös Csöpi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 4)

vitorlázás


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 4)

szél


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

szélcsend


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 4)

vihar


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 4)

szélcsend


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 4)

bárányfelhő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 4)

szép idő


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 4)

napsütés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 4)

ragyogás


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

árnyék


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

sötét


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

sakk


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

matt


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 4)

patt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

helyzet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 4)

válság


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

megoldás


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 4)

kulcs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

zárba vele


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 4)

lakatos


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 4)

kulcsember


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 4)

megoldás


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 4)

keresztrejtvény


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 4)

fejtörő


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

kvíz


----------



## dombi1976 (2006 Október 4)

játék


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 4)

K bor


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

lego


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 4)

építőkocka


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 4)

gyermekjáték


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 4)

tentemaci


----------



## dombi1976 (2006 Október 4)

szépálom


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 4)

álomvilág


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 4)

álomszép


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 4)

mese


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

Hófehérke


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 4)

Csipkerózsika


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 4)

Jancsi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 4)

Juliska


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 5)

boszi


----------



## Bözse (2006 Október 5)

seprűnyél


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 5)

vas és edényorrú bába


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

bájital


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 5)

:22::22::22::..::d


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

*elhalmoz*

:..: _Köszi_


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 5)

szeretet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

érzelem


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 5)

jaj,futás


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 5)

elkésés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

óra


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

csörgés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

riadó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

katonaság


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

kiképzés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

leszerelés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

béke


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

Picasso


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

galamb


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

olajág


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

jelkép


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

címer


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

heraldika


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

óvónéni írta:


> heraldika


Korán reggel???


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

numizmatika


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

kakaskukorékolás

(heraldika = címertan)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

csicsóka írta:


> numizmatika


 
az érem két oldala


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

Komlós János


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

férfi!!! (nem fogtok ki rajtam;-))


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

határeset


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

csicsóka írta:


> határeset


 kezdek ébredni: választás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

fej vagy írás?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

Kérdés?


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 5)

segíthetek?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

tragacs írta:


> segíthetek?


ez is kérdés :-D


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 5)

ajánlkozás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

jelentkezes


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

itt vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

helymeghatarozas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

kordinata


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

rendszer


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

rendszertelen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

kaosz


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

zür


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

zavar


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

avar


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

osz


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 5)

lombhullás


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

elmulas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

..hull az elsargult level


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

Mate


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 5)

evangélium


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

biblia


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 5)

...kritika


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 5)

bírál


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 5)

osztályoz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

válogat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

finyas


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 5)

válogatós


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

mindenevő


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 5)

'hakapeszi'


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

ala carte


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

etlap


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

ital-lap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 5)

étterem


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Október 5)

séf


----------



## tragacs (2006 Október 5)

borravaló


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 5)

hordó


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 5)

Diogenesz


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

isteni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

szőlőlé..


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

bor-kóstoló


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

részegség..


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

másnaposság


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

szódabikarbóna


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

puffadás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

robbanás


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 5)

os


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

supernova


----------



## geminiapa (2006 Október 5)

Nem Szeretem A Sok Keresest


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

fényév..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

galaxis


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

Tejút


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

Űrszekerek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

sci-fi


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 5)

fantasztikus


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

lélegzetelállító


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 5)

félelmetes


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

medve


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 5)

horror


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

rémület


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

derült égből


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

váratlan


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

meglepő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

ámulatba ejt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 5)

csodálkozó


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

izgalmas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

vérpezsdítő


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

pörgős


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

búgócsiga


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

spirál


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

védekezés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 5)

támadás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

roham


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

ideg


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 5)

összeomlás


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

káosz


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 5)

zur-zavar


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

az van


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 5)

van azért igy se


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

ágyelő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

agyvelő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

könyvelő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 5)

tervelő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

apek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

behajtó


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 5)

rab(o)ló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

kétkarú


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

targonca


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

villa


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 5)

kanál


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 5)

étvágy


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 5)

szakácskönyv


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 5)

kiskukta


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

csülök


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 5)

fatálcán


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

Pékné módra


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

vacsora


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

jóllakottság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

gyomorfájás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

puffadás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

"büfögés"


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 5)

szódabikarbóna


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 5)

hánytatás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 5)

gyomormosás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 5)

mosópor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 6)

lúgos- szappan


----------



## evita (2006 Október 6)

tiszta ruhak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

mama


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

padlás


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 6)

sonka


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

füstölt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

sajt


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

egér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

...fogó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

csirke


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

kiskakas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

gall


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

forradalom


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

1848


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

csillag


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

tengeri


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

kukorica


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 6)

Jancsi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 6)

Iluska


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

én :-D


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

te


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

névmás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

a személy más


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

nem ugyanaz


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 6)

személyvonat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

Ila1 írta:


> nem ugyanaz


de nem ám !


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 6)

másik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 6)

válogatós


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 6)

kényes


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 6)

mimóza


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

Bacchus


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

asszem elszúrtam,bocs


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

böbike írta:


> mimóza



érzékeny


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

széplelkű


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 6)

angyal


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

szeretet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 6)

öröm


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 6)

kár....


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 6)

hollo


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 6)

madár


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 6)

szárnyalás


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 6)

(ár)nyalás


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

szépítés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

alakformázás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 6)

szobrászat


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

viasz


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 6)

Mme Tusseaud


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

panoptikum


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 6)

turizmus


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

világ-járás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

bányajárás.. 

/kötelezö 3 napos turizmus minden kezdő bányadolgozónak, hogy helyismerete legyen, amikor valami baleset történik. Robbanás, illetve vízbetörés. Más-más útvonalon kell menekülni./


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

só-bányászat (egészségügyi séta)


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 6)

só-lepárló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 6)

desztilalas


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

szesz-találás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Holt-tenger


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

sós


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

édes


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Ila1


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> Ila1


:-D


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

keserű, vagy fanyar???


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

aranyos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> aranyos


(köszönöm)
kedves


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 6)

megtisztelő


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

a nagy "Ő"


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

myszty írta:


> a nagy "Ő"


:-D (az a) Naszály Sándor (vagy tévedek???)


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

Ila1 írta:


> :-D (az a) Naszály Sándor (vagy tévedek???)


Akár Ő is lehet, bár nekem nem jön be!


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 6)

Naszály? muszály?


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

viszály


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

myszty írta:


> Akár Ő is lehet, bár nekem nem jön be!


nem vagy egyedül evvel


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

myszty írta:


> viszály


ellenségeskedés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

békülés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

megnyugvás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

ölelés..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

csók


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

folytatás..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

felnőtteknek


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

gyermek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

pirula...


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

irul-a ..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

ember lánya :-D


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

lári-fári


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

kicsilány..


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 6)

frissen


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

ártatlanság


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

hófehér


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

tiszta


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

szép


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

gyönyörű


----------



## dombi1976 (2006 Október 6)

álmodni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

halucinál


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

torzított világ


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

rémálom


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

Freddy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

utca


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

seprés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

por


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

sár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

mocsok


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

szenny


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 6)

piszok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

szennyeződés


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Október 6)

Takaritás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

csillogás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

ragyogás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

csillag


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

virág


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

bazsalikom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

illatos


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

jó szagú


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

kert


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

fűnyírás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

pázsit


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

neismond


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

szabadság


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

indulás!
munkára fel :-D


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

családfő


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

férfi


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

Gps


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

Miskolc


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

Edda


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

művek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

alkotás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

szórakozás


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

lazítás


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

szobor


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

jégszobor


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

olvad


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

előny


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

behoz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

megelőz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

féklámpa


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

irányjelző!


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

fiatal


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 6)

ifiu


----------



## Rekli (2006 Október 6)

hamvas


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

varjú


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

torony


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 6)

óra


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 6)

idő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

20:38


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

mosoly


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

mimika


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

ránc


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

kozmetika


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

retusálás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

elkendőzés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

csador


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

rendőr..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

szolgálunk...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

fifika /de hülye szó így leírva/


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

Colombó hadnagy


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 6)

kinyomozzuk


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Tibi


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 6)

úgyis megkóstolod!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

...bitangó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

tánc..


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

kimerülés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

"E" pavilon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

kényszerzubbony


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

diliház


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

munkahely


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

ribillió


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

millió


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 6)

házibuli


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

rózsaszál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

tövis


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 6)

felfordulás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

Marceau


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

színésznő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

Oszkár


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

díva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

reflektorfény


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 6)

elvakít


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 6)

hunyorít


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

rövidlátó


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

távollátó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

nagyító


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

zónaadag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

fogyókúra


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

koplalás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

hiányérzet


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

elvonási tünetek


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

csáléra áll a szája


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

El van kámpicsorodva


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

hangulat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

jó kedv


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 6)

nótára gyújt


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

dalra fakad


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 6)

kurjongat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 6)

rázendít


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 7)

nótázik


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 7)

óbégat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

kárál..


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 7)

sikítoz


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 7)

ordít


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

uvolt


----------



## Dana (2006 Október 7)

kiabál


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 7)

veszekedik


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 7)

perpatvar


----------



## memi59 (2006 Október 7)

hangoskodas


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 7)

zaj


----------



## söci (2006 Október 7)

Visít


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

malac


----------



## söci (2006 Október 7)

vinnyog


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 7)

dilizik


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 7)

Hulyul


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

vidam


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 7)

boldog


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

buldog


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 7)

hotdog)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

mustar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 7)

virsli


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Október 7)

kolbász


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 7)

Hurka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 7)

disznótor


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 7)

toroskáposzta


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 7)

reformkonyha


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 7)

éhezés


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 7)

nyomor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 7)

szegénység


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 7)

gyomor


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 7)

nyomor


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 7)

komor


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 7)

bánatos


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 7)

vidám


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

villám


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

menykű


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

dörgés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

szenesedés..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

eocén


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

program


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 7)

dinoszaurusz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

jégkorszak


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

hideg


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

ősember


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

Grönland


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

WebDragon írta:


> ősember


Samu


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

koponya


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

üres


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

agysebész


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

agydaganat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

vízfej... 


hahaha 703.!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

daun


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

drain


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 7)

(számomra) értelmetlen :-(


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

szivárgó (szűrő, vízcső, )


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

repedés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

tektonika


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

rétegtan...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

szeizmikus


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

geológus


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

elemző


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 7)

allegro írta:


> geológus


 

teológus (a másik véglet)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

párttitkár /a másik véglet/


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

szocreál


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 7)

humán


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

animal


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

képregény


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

széplegény


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 7)

bérlemény


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

háziúr


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 8)

kandúr


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 8)

háztető


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

cserép


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

szigetel


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 8)

hőhatás


----------



## Varesz (2006 Október 8)

szén-dioxid


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

cica


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 8)

kémény


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 8)

füst


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 8)

fehérfüst


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 8)

fölszáll


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 8)

repül


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 8)

egetfest


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 8)

felhő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 8)

bárány


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

farkas


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

erdő


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

rengeteg


----------



## proder (2006 Október 8)

pénz


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

munka


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 8)

kötelességtudat


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Október 8)

tudat


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

elme


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

család


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

szülők


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

ősök


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

aggastyánok


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

vének


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

község (Vének:-D)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

közösség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

sokadalom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

lakodalom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

dínom-dánom


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 8)

mulatsag


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

buli


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 8)

szorakozas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

tánc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 8)

simulas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

lassúzás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

lábra rálépés ;-)


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

pofon


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 8)

tűsarok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

Tipegés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

elvonulás


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

baba


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

pelenka


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

büdös


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

fürdetés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

szappan


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

börtön


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

zárka


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

rács


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

ketrec


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

Őr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

fegyenc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

csíkosruha


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

baboskendő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 8)

beatricse


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

WigWam (Bp)


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 8)

Rock


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

szinpad


----------



## Dana (2006 Október 8)

Buli


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

Turi


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

fénytechnika


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

Diszkó


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

retro


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 8)

Kojak nyalóka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

ragacsos


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

nyálkás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

nyúlós


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 8)

törökméz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

bucsu


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

édesség


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

édes


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

álom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 8)

képzelet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 8)

ábránd


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

remény


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

vagy


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 8)

Utazás


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 8)

pihenés


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

faház


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 8)

erdő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

liget


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 8)

Könyv


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 8)

Jókai


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 Október 8)

regény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

szerelmes


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 8)

romantikus


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

bénázó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

én!


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 8)

ego


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 8)

kedves


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

draga


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 8)

egyetlen


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

alterego


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

más


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

másolat


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

fenykep


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

retusálás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

javítás


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

tatarozás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

kontár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

ügyetlen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

kétbalkezes


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

suta


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

munkanélküli ügyvéd


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

_hárman nyomtuk egyszerre_


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

Kmk


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

allegro írta:


> _hárman nyomtuk egyszerre_



Akkor jól sikerült!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

trilógia


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

Toldi


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 8)

sorozat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

mákony


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

misszió?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

küldetés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

hírdetés


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 8)

reklam


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

hírverés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

kisdobos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

síp


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

nád


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

hegedű


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 8)

zene 
"A zene az kell, mert körülölel..."


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

füleimnek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

határtalan


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

boldogság


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 8)

öröm


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

üröm


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

bánat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 8)

bánat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

vigasz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

búcsúzás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 8)

jó éjt


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 8)

nektekis


----------



## evita (2006 Október 8)

szep almokat!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

viszont!


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 8)

neked is


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

mindenkinek!


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 8)

senkinek


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 8)

irigy


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 8)

fösvény


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 8)

Harpagon


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

Moliére


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

Tartuffe


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Harpagon


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

Amigo írta:


> Harpagon


Ismétlés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

abrakadabra írta:


> Ismétlés


Megegyszer.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

kontráz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

bazseval


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

Bagaméri


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Kimeri


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 9)

magaméri


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

sulyosan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

nehezen


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

erőlködve


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

biztosan


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 9)

görnyedve


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

szétesve


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 9)

porrátörve


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

darabokban


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

kínlódva


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 9)

szilánkokban


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

ízekre szedve


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

összerakni?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

ragasztani


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

újjáépíteni


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

konstruálni


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

enyv


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

csiriz


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

techno cool


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

csíz


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

fényképezés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

festmeny


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

művész


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

akt


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

test


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

alak


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

forma


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

idomok..


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

idomok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

meztelen


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

sejtetős


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

erotikus?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

homalyos


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

titokzatos.


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

hátborzongató


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

horror


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

nyüglődve


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

keserves


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Sirankozva


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

kúszva-mászva


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

porban-sárban


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

úton-útfélen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

hazafele


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

otthon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

kém


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

titok


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Tudjuk


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

hisszük


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

gondoljuk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

elképzeljük


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

tévedünk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

szoktunk


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

belátjuk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

nehezen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

ritkán


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

súlyosan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

cipelve


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

vonszolva


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

kínlódva


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

nehezen


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 9)

könnyen


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

gyorsan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Sikeresen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

bukdácsolva


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

mocskosan


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 9)

mosás


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

tiszta


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

üde


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Illatos


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

friss


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

kívánatos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

csinos


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

allegro..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

Begin
off topic: 

Ezt hívják szövegkörnyezetnek? Ez az egy névmás mennyire más értelmet kapna máshol..

End Off topic


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> Begin
> off topic:
> 
> Ezt hívják szövegkörnyezetnek? Ez az egy névmás mennyire más értelmet kapna máshol..
> ...


 
filozofus


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 9)

gondolkodo


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 9)

lenni


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 9)

elmúlni


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

ho


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

Huho


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Október 9)

Ho-HO a nagy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

Horgasz


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 9)

Háló


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

hantas


----------



## proder (2006 Október 9)

kukorica


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

csocsike írta:


> Horgasz


 
horgolasz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

Margit írta:


> horgolasz




Kot


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

csomóz


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

csimasz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

állat


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

allati


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Október 9)

Margit írta:


> allati


 
tapír


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 9)

emlős


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

emlö


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

mell


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

melletted


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

társam


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

Jatszo?


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

..akarsz-e


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

szeretnél


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 9)

Prut-nál


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

Értetlen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

értelmező


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

szótár


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

könyvtar


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

olvasó (terem)


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

polcok


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Október 9)

cszsm írta:


> polcok


 
szekrények


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

emlékek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

képek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

eke


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Október 9)

Kinszi írta:


> képek


 
sztárfotó


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

teleobjektív


----------



## proder (2006 Október 9)

nagyítás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

paparazzi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

pioca


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

parazita


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

eloskodo


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

rüh..


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

rühelli


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

utalja


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

vakaródzik


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 9)

viszket


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

mosakszik


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 9)

rovar csípés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

fáj


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 9)

Kinszi írta:


> fáj


fog


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

spárga..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

kilincs..


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> kilincs..


spárga..
Bocsi, de ezek, honnan jönnek?


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> kilincs..


sárgaréz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

fém


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 9)

fémpénz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

forint


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 9)

dollár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

euró


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 9)

szkeptikus


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

hitehagyott


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

közöny


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

Albert ..... (?)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

Camus


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

segítség nélkül!


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

önálló


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

kapcsoltam


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

kapcsoltam


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

Vitray Tamás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

okos


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

kicsi(t)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

bors


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

erős


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

Antónia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 9)

közismert


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 9)

félreismert


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

félretájékoztató


----------



## proder (2006 Október 9)

iroda


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 9)

hivatalnok


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

könyökvédő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

alátét


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 9)

egér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

bőr


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 9)

denevér


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

emlős


----------



## proder (2006 Október 9)

kacsacsőrű


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 9)

zergetollas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

szárnyas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

pihes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 9)

tollas


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

asztalitenisz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

ping-pong


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

szerva


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

adogat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

gol


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

betalált


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

Ámor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

nyíl


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

egyenes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

út


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

osveny


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

kietlen


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

puszta


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

sivar


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

szomorú


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 9)

vígasztalandó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

sirankozo


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 9)

bánatos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

oromtelen


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

üress


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 9)

zseb


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

elégedetlen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

morcos


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

Én


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

te?


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

Bizony. (én morci nagyon)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

nem is vagyok morci :-D off ;-)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

bizomány


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

áruház


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

vonalkód


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

leolvasó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

olvasó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

brail


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

vakoknak?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

dombor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

nyomott


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

lökött


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

debil..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

billeg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

lotyog


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

IQ betyár


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

bő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

libikóka..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

hinta-palinta


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

hulla-hopp


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

elore-hatra


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

szédülőőőők


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

támogatlak..


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 9)

kapaszkodj


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

forgok


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

klazúr..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

elő kell vennem az idegen szavak és kifejezések szótárát :-D off topik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

lazúr


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

seb /klazúr/


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

az-ur


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

festék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

kenocs


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

kéncső


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

massage


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

jó lenne


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

thay


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Akadaly?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

makadám


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 9)

holnap is


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

jövünk


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

megyünk?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

most?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

azonnal


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

mire várjunk?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

ezaz..


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 9)

induljunk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Indulas


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 9)

száguldás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

Posche


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

akkor rajta


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

gondolat..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

akarat


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 9)

valóság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

agy


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

megtört..


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 9)

kihagy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

ez van


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

nincs


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

megjött..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

próbálom érteni


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

erted


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 9)

énnem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

nem baj :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

*Off *kihagy ez van nincs megjött /mensi/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

ja úgy :-D


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

most már éretd??? Sanyi??? OFF OFF OFF


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

ciki


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

pénztárca..


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

meddig?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

bármeddig


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

amígatakaróér


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

rövid


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

lábam


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

pici?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

36-os:-D


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

gyerekméret


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

köszi :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

előny..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

stöpszli :-(


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

nemúúúúgy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

értettem :-D


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 9)

hanem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

maskepp


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 9)

hogyan?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

filigran


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

vekony


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

mákony


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

tárkony..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

bárány


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

imádom..


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

birka


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

rágós


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

mocsingos


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

rúgós


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

zsíros..


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

csontos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

kover


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

gyapjas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

borzas


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

drága


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

motosz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

szotar


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

magyar..


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

zsétár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

csajka


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

börtön


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

"zsé"tár


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

kaptár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

rak-tar


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

kép-tár


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 9)

szét-tár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

labakat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

tetszene?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Kinek?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

amásik


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

elme-hely


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

hely-telen


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

Hej-benn


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

hajthatatlan


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

kaphatatlan?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

menthetetlen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

hiánycikk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

eladtak


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 9)

keves


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

legyártom..


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

elloptak


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

elvették


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 9)

megettek


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

keserűség


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

elraboltak?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

kisemmizték


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 9)

nem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

szegeny


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

következményez?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

nemtudlakkövetni


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

okol?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

dehogy


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

bárhogy


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

történ-elem


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

legenda


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

mítosz


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 9)

élő


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

való


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

eleven


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

szobor


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

valóság


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

megfagyott


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Akt


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

relief


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Nemertem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

*off* bocs most elképzeltem egy megfagyott aktot...


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

akt-ott


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

allegro írta:


> relief


 hátramunkálás felszabadítás hátraesztergálás enyhülés szegényellátás nyomáscsökkentés segítség segély játékbiztosítás váltás szegénysegélyezés könnyítés domborzat enyhítés jóvátétel áteresz dombormű megnyugvás megkönnyebbülés kiemelkedés felmentés hátszög nyomorenyhítés kártérítés tehermentesítés térszín felváltás szivárgó szegénygondozás segélyezés közsegély nyomáscsökkenés őrségváltás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Milyen volt,tetszett neked?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

Amigo írta:


> Nemertem


(díszítő dombormű)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

ezt mind jelenti...


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Hihetetlen!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

lábazat..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> hátramunkálás felszabadítás hátraesztergálás enyhülés szegényellátás nyomáscsökkentés segítség segély játékbiztosítás váltás szegénysegélyezés könnyítés domborzat enyhítés jóvátétel áteresz dombormű megnyugvás megkönnyebbülés kiemelkedés felmentés hátszög nyomorenyhítés kártérítés tehermentesítés térszín felváltás szivárgó szegénygondozás segélyezés közsegély nyomáscsökkenés őrségváltás


Segítség!


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

Végtele,,,n


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

kétség?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

.. történet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

ketsegtelen


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

evidens


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

evidencia


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

egyértelmű


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

bizonyíték


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

ujjlenyomat


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

perdöntő


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

Dns


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

bizonyíték


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

Palipa1 írta:


> Dns


LSD


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

alibi


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

karibi


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 9)

kalóz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

félszemű


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

allegro írta:


> LSD


LS-tem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

úgykellettnekedmérnemnéztélelőrealábadelé....


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

vaksi


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

bot


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

merszemüvegnélkülnéztemanapfogyatkozást


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

monokli


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

monoki-ni


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

partedli


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

előke


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

torloke


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

utónév


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

utóvéd


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

hatved


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

ellenszél


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

szélrózsa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

kifog


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

aranyhal


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

zuhanny-rózsa


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

kivansag


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

aranyhal


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

három


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

mese


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

négy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

kivansag


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

habbal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

álom


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

belelóg


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

valóság


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

lehetőség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

igazsag


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

kiaknáz


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

telepit


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

robbanás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

szétszakadás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

tüzijáték


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

vérfürdő


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

vízi-zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

iszonyat


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

horror


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

felelem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

rettegés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

bére


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

pénz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

Mess(z)iás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

Off: az a Félelem...


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

ima


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 9)

bátorság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

mereszseg


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

hős


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

herkules


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

erő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

nagydarab


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 9)

még nagyobb


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> herkules


...fürdői emlék


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 9)

Jupiter (fia)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

félisten


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 10)

allegro írta:


> Jupiter (fia)


Edit (Piaf)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

istenfélő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

sanzon


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

Palipa1 írta:


> Edit (Piaf)


veréb


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

ismadár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

madár


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 10)

dalos


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

dilis


----------



## anzsu (2006 Október 10)

pacsirta


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

varju


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

palacsinta


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 10)

csintalan?


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 10)

Szevasztok!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

hello


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

Szeva


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

máris?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

.. szomszéd


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

Mézgáék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

mz/x


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

jelentkezz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

vétel


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

ablakcsorges


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

csomag


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

erkezett


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 10)

ajándék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

mezganak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

gyanta


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

vonohur


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

hegedű


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

primas


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 10)

cigany


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 10)

pecsenye(Szia,:22


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

vajda


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 10)

János


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

népmese


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

rege


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 10)

aranyszarvas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

elloptak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

Erdély


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 10)

Kolozsvar


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 10)

történelmi Magyarország


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

Boldogasszony anyánk


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

Csíksomlyó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

búcsú


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

ölelés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

halalkodas


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

köszönet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

kezfogas


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 10)

kezcsok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

bók


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 10)

gesztus


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

testbeszéd


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 10)

pantomim


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

udvarol


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

csend


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

nemasag


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 10)

beszédes


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

hangtalan


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 10)

mozdulatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

merev


----------



## fecke (2006 Október 10)

lebénult


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tehetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

lehetetlen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

ehetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

ihatatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

menthetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

javíthatatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

menthetetlen


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Október 10)

elvetemült


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

felejthetetlen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

elejthetetlen


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 10)

hihetetlen


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

engesztelhetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

kibékíthetetlen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megbocsáthatatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

tehetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

megoldhatatlan


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

mostmegoldom :-D


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

elkepzelhetetlen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megoldható


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

leküzdhető


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

akarat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

elkepzelheto


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

végrehajtható


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 10)

kivitelezhető


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

megoldhato


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 10)

problema


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megoldás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 10)

baj


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 10)

jaj!


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

Huha


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

uhu


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 10)

kuvikk


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

bagoly


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 10)

Nyctea scandiaca


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

nemertem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

latin


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 10)

Amigo írta:


> nemertem


hóbagoly


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

Koszi.


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

myszty írta:


> hóbagoly


 

miniszterelnök (volt)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

Ki a bagoly?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

ezt én sem értem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 10)

nembaj


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

nemibaj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

szifilisz


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 10)

gyógyulás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

vérbaj


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 10)

juj!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 10)

rosszullét


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

doki


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

járvány


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

halál


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

elmúlás


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Október 10)

kor


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

korboncolo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

szakma


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

szaki


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

muszaki


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

cikk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

vezer?


----------



## Leee_a (2006 Október 10)

fonok


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

had....?


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 10)

sereg


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

seregely


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

madár


----------



## eberszan (2006 Október 10)

pali


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 10)

vak


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

felszarvazott ;-)


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 10)

ferj


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 10)

szamár


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 10)

csacsi


----------



## proder (2006 Október 10)

csacska


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

csacsog


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

fecseg


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

beszélget


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

kedveskedik..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

incselkedik...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

kikapsz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

dejólesik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

folytatom


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

namegyek..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

akkorabbahagytam


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

fegyverszünet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

csatabárdelásás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

rozsda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

kromafág


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

pofánvág


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tasli


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

stanecli


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

papír? (vagy az a stancli?)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

papírzacskó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tároló


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

memória


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tudás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

felejtés


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 10)

homály


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

dagály


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 10)

árvíz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

apály


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 10)

dagály


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 10)

víz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 10)

pohár


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 10)

áradat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

eredet


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 10)

kezdet


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

apokalipszis


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 10)

itt és most


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 10)

máshol


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

valahol


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 10)

nemerdfolytatni:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## gajo (2006 Október 10)

meder


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

beszorult


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

demerem


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

dermedem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

felvegyem?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Október 10)

vegyed! ;-)))


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

mandala


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

európában


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Október 10)

India


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

angina


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

azvannekemma:-(


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

neijeszgess!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

angina=torokgyulladás (ez van nekem) és nem érrendszeri betegség


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

megnyugodtam


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

meggyulladtam :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

angina = görcs ?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

fellobbantál?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

kukta


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

kuka


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

törpike


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

hulladék


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

szemét Kuka :-D


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

menedék


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

gubera


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

mákosguba


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

tökösmákos


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

csokiskolbász


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

fokhagymás-rágógumi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

egyre jobb


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 10)

undor :')))


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

gombol


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 10)

Ízlés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

ízlésesengombol ;-)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

vetkőzik


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

avatar


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

asztalon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

felcsigáz.....................................................


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

hagyom :-D


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

csigavonó


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 10)

teritek


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

fogat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

bennevaok


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

elmerülök


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megnyugszom


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

csillapodik


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

amplitudo


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

pulzus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

remegés(rezgés)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

érzés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

földindulás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tűz


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 10)

viz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

áradat


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

láva


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

elönt.......


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

felperzsel


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

beöntés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

ajajjjjjj


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

kellemetlen


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

böjt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

koplalás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

4000. oldal!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

hatsunk...!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

lassacskánMEGVAN!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

..és 40000-ik hozzászólás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

márcsak4


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

2


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

0


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

*Namostvanmeg*


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

zero


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

bingo


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

a rosseb nem engedett be....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

pezsgőbontás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

egyszerre küldtük, mert fél percig körözött 
Ila Tiéd a Tibicsoki!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

allegro írta:


> egyszerre küldtük, mert fél percig körözött
> Ila Tiéd a Tibicsoki!


:-D epresétcsokisakedvenc :-D


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

nembánom....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megosztomveletek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

elég fura kombináció, de ha jössz a talira megkapod...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

WebDragon írta:


> elég fura kombináció, de ha jössz a talira megkapod...


mert lesz tali, csak én nem tudok róla???


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

hallottam..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

lemaradtam :-(


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

semmiről!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

akkorjóvan


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

december?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

164látogatóebbenapercbenrekord


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

kaposvár?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

decembermégkritikus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

Kaposvár?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

hányanolvastákazelőzőket?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

egészségükre


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

csakmi 
OFF: csocsikétőlkikapunk


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

vendégek..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

kellemes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

kikapcsol


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

nemerregondoltam


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 10)

logoff?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

eztnemértem


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

3tag2vendég


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

jólszórakoznaklegalább


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

gázsi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

+jatt


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

jaht


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

messzire


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

forgószél


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

pánik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

nyugalom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

tengeribeteg


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 10)

szárazföldi egészséges


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

tápláló


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

éltető


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

megvana3000ésnemisvettemészre:-(


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 10)

elteto


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

Ismétlés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 10)

Nap


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

hosszú


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

fáradok


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

haj


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 10)

hajnaltól...


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

Ila beelőzött. 
Akkor:
Alvás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 10)

éjszaka


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

csillagok


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 10)

holdfény


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

kifli


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 10)

vekni


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 11)

2 kg


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

tömeg


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 11)

ember áradat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

összefogás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

szeretet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

őszinte


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 11)

velemeny


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

tudat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

megallgatják?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

nyitottfülretalál


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

egyiken be...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

másikon ki ...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

falrahányt....


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 11)

borso


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 11)

zöld


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 11)

piros-fehér


----------



## proder (2006 Október 11)

zöld


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 11)

fű


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 11)

fűnyírás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

kasza


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 11)

kaszabol


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 11)

szabdal


----------



## power (2006 Október 11)

szabja


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

pallos


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

pallosjog


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

hoher


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

kegyelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

kegyetlen


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

gyilkos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

verengzo


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 11)

vadállat


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

vadász


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

puska


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

nyil


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

vadászeb


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

agár


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

vizsla


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

vizsla


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

kopó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

rendor


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

gumibot


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

megveres


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

rendőrszoba


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

elozetes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

vizsgálat


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

fogsag


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

szabadulás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

szabadsag


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

hollyday


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

lekapcsolas


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

bekapcsolódás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

felvétel


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 11)

lejátszás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

hallgatás


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

belealvás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

álom


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

álmoskönyv


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

álomfejtés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

Freud


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 11)

Szepes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

vezetéknév


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

keresztnév


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

név


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

más


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

másállapot


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

jesszusom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

megijedtél?


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

meg


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

félelem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

kín


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 11)

szenvedés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

vallatás


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 11)

vallomás


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

bevalljam?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

szerelmes


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 11)

levél


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

pech


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

kosaraz


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

reménykedik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

miben?


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

hisz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

hisztéria


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

nagyon bízik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

nemér...


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 11)

nem csalatkozik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

kkata írta:


> nem csalatkozik


csakegyszótlehetírni!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

összesen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

ittvagyokénis;-)


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 11)

egybeírással?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

jóestét:-D


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

Nektekis!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

jobbanvagyokám :-D


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

örülök!!!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

gyerekek?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

beszélgetőben


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 11)

veszekednek


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

kivágott...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

engemis


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

bosszantó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 11)

rendkívül


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

egyedi


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 11)

unikum


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

jöhet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

kérek


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 11)

hozom!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

köszi ;-)


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 11)

mit?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

Unikumot (nem szeretem egyébként)


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 11)

sör


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 11)

Gyogyszer(unicum)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

pezsgő!!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

szereted?


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 11)

borviz(asvanyviz)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

Kinszi írta:


> szereted?


nagyon;-)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

édese?t


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

csakazt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

nemittál!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

betegen?


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 11)

termeszetes gyogyszer


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

kamillatea (az gyógyszer)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

Aloe vera


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 11)

gyógynövény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 11)

bojtorján


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 11)

együttes


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 11)

Metró


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Október 11)

Zorán


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 12)

Dusán


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

Padlás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

kócos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

ébredés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

elalvás!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

hajnali kakasszó


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

kakascsere


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

monogám


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

nem társtalan!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

együttlét


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

páros


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

páratlan


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

összeszokott


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

félszavak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

megért


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

értetlen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

nehézfejű


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

könnyűvérű


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

csapong

:..:


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

száll


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 12)

Repülőgép


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

fapados


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

kényelmetlen


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 12)

cipő


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

magassarkú


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 12)

ficam


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

fáj :-(


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

fajl


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

információ


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 12)

hatalom


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

hatalmas(vagy hat almas)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 12)

óriási


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 12)

erős


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 12)

Izmos


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 12)

Somos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 12)

falu


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 12)

varos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 12)

tomeg


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 12)

hisztéria


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 12)

sokk


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

sakk


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

matt


----------



## memi59 (2006 Október 12)

fenyes


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 12)

világos


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 12)

érthető


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

logikus


----------



## gajo (2006 Október 12)

dialektika


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 12)

galaktika


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 12)

tavolsag


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 12)

üveggolyó


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 12)

Amigo írta:


> tavolsag


 


fél világ


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 12)

távolság


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

fizikai


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

erő


----------



## proder (2006 Október 12)

gyenge


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

erős


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

bivaly


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 12)

négylábú


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

kutya


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

eb


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

macska


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

háztető


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

forró


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 12)

érzem


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

hideg


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 12)

nemérzem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

meleg?


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

fujjj!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 12)

hőség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

vetkőzz! :-D


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

leizzad


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

fűrgés


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

fegeres


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

????


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

érthetetlen


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

adóbevallás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

A P E H


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

üvegzseb


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

lukas


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

program


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

működésképtelen


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

Tv


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

híradás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

"szó bennszakad..."


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

húzúkki


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

parafadugó


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 12)

bor


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 12)

uveg


----------



## FGSlin (2006 Október 12)

uveghegy


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

malac


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 12)

farka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

túr


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

Tisza


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

folyó


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 12)

tó


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 12)

tavirózsa


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 12)

szépség


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 12)

Béka


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 31896Csatolás megtekintése 31896


marisza írta:


> Béka


Király


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

Királylány


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

korona


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

kard


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

jogar


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

pallos


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

karcos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

érdes


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 12)

kérges


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

bakancs


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 12)

surranó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

tolvaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

szarka


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

Szarkaláb


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

virág


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

szirom


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

szóróm


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

körmenet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

pünkösd


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

...királysága


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

kérészéletű


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

egynapos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

napos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

újszülött


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

baba


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

ölelés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

beszélő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 12)

szamizdat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

remittenda


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

titkos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

zárolt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 12)

lefoglal


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 12)

tilos


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

kínos


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 12)

feloldhatatlan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

oldószer


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

problémák


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

megoldandók


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

kioldottak


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

bekötöttek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

csomagoltak


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

elutaztak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

kirándulnak


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

látóhatár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

kitágul


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

mitárul?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

ajtó!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 12)

Csillagkapu


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 12)

menyország


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

mennybolt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 13)

égbolt


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

boltozat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 13)

tégla


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

spicli


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 13)

spion


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 13)

besugo


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 13)

hírvivő


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 13)

futar


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 13)

lovas


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

nyereg


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 13)

zabla


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 13)

kantár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 13)

patko


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 13)

ló


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 13)

lovas


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 13)

betyar


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 13)

betyárkóró


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 13)

dudva


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 13)

bürök


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

burok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

murok


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

sarga


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

rozsa


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

nyilik meg?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

elszaradt mar


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

juharfa level(a Niagaranal)


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 13)

tavasszal


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

olvadás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

öntöde


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

csille


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

csillag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

csavarhuzo


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

tv szerelő


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 13)

borravaló


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

pincér


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 13)

pince


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 13)

Bor


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

pohár


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

kristaly


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

patak


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 13)

pata


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

Hamupatacska


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 13)

salakdombocska


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

Meddohanyo


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

tűzokádó


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 13)

sárkány


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

Susu


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 13)

Bodrogi


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 13)

hétfejű


----------



## Pókica (2006 Október 13)

csocsike írta:


> Susu


egyfejű


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

fejetlen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

/fejnelkuli/ Lovas


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

lábatlan


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 13)

kukac


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

kekec


----------



## alya (2006 Október 13)

Kekec a hegyeket jáva talált 1néhány hernyót is.


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

morgó


----------



## alya (2006 Október 13)

dörmögő


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 13)

Dömötör


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 13)

Demeter


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

földistennő


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 13)

Dodona


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

jóslat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 13)

Delphoi


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

Apolló


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

zeusz


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 13)

Olimposz


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

citromlé


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 13)

savanyú


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 13)

vitamin


----------



## alya (2006 Október 13)

min a vita?


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

azon


----------



## alya (2006 Október 13)

az... no... inkább... EZEN


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

ezennel


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 13)

azonnal


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 13)

izibe!


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

nosza


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 13)

rajta


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 13)

most


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 13)

statuszQ


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

helyzet


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 13)

Esetleges


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

talán


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 13)

TalÁny


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 13)

feladvány


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 13)

MaradvÁny


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 13)

érték


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 14)

a'r


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 14)

kár


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 14)

vár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 14)

sár


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 14)

ragad


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 14)

tapad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 14)

tépőzár


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 14)

zipzár


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 14)

tönkremegy


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 14)

csere


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 14)

megoldás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 14)

kesz


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 14)

teljesen


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

biztosítás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 14)

biztonság


----------



## alya (2006 Október 14)

nyugalom


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 14)

védelem


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 14)

oltalom


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 14)

egy segitő kéz


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

jóbarát


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 14)

barátság


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

séta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 14)

erdő


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

tiszta levegő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 14)

ózon


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

felmelegedés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 14)

fűtés


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

izzadás

lábszag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 14)

gusztustalansag


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

osztriga


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 14)

kagyló


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

budi

off: mostanáig a WC-s topicot olvasgattam


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 14)

illemhely


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 14)

illemtan


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 14)

protokoll


----------



## limetta (2006 Október 14)

szabályok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 14)

kivétel


----------



## limetta (2006 Október 14)

ítél


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

ítéletvégrehajtó


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 14)

megszegő


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 14)

renitens


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 14)

kirívó


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 14)

különc


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 14)

egyedi


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

utánozhatatlan


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 14)

piperkőc


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 14)

illatfelhő


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

kenderkóc


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

off: az enyém a piperköcre volt


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 14)

vízcsap


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 14)

gázcsap


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 14)

öngyilkos


----------



## gajo (2006 Október 14)

bivak


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 14)

Boga írta:


> öngyilkos


kamikaze


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 14)

halál


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 14)

pokol


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 14)

ördög


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 14)

Krampusz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 15)

virgács


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 15)

télapo


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 15)

purgatorium


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 15)

kénkő


----------



## limetta (2006 Október 15)

füst


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 15)

pipa


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 15)

csizmaszár


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Október 15)

sarkantyú


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

kengyel


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 15)

ló


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

hátas


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

nyereg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

zabla


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

kantár


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

gyeplő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

vágta..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

verseny


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

ügető


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

lóvi(é)..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

derby


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

bukás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

nyeremény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

kupa


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

érem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

arany


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

medál


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

futtatott..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

hamis


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

utcalány


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

OFF: Folyton lemaradok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

Ila1 írta:


> utcalány


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

megfizethető


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

olcsó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

fertő(ző)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

Szodoma-Gomora


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

bűnös (város)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

Holt-tenger


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

délicsücske


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

biblia


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

ige


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

idézet


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

létezett?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

hit


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

Lót (ott élt, mármint Sodomában)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

tan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

templom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

tanítás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

Ila


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

pedagógus..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

;-)  művelem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

művelődés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

kultúra


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

internet..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

világkönyvtár..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 15)

szinhaz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

musical


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

szórakozás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

zene


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

tánc


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

off:

Voltam ahol Sodoma állt, a Jordán völgyben. Még ilyen érdekes, szép helyet nem láttam. Egyik pillanatban sivatag... majd 40-50 méterrel lejjebb egy gyönyörű Völgy tele élettel. (Wadi Ibn Hammad).. Életem meghatározó élménye volt az a rövid idő, amit az országban tölthettem. Hetekig tudnám taglalni a látottakat, mesélni az emberekről, szokásaikról.

Off end...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

ritmus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

OFF: új topik: élményeim címmel ----akkor megosztod velünk?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

szinkópa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

off begin:



Ila1 írta:


> OFF: új topik: élményeim címmel ----akkor megosztod velünk?


Összeszedem magam, a képeket, és blog formájában... naponta csepegtetve ?    
off end

metronom..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

ütem


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

ritmus


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

paradoxon..


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 15)

szív


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

artheria


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

stroke


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

hypertonia


----------



## kata53 (2006 Október 15)

Szívesség


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

köszönet


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

adakozás


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 15)

simogat


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

szeretet


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

szerelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 15)

kelepce


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

gólya (kelep-kelep)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 15)

koltozes


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

kötöz(köd)és


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

burok


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

placenta


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

tápanyagforrás


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 15)

energia


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

kalória


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

égetés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

tűz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

oltani


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

vágyat..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

ágyat..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

életet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

adni (azt mind sorjában)


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 15)

fogadni


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

befogadni


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 15)

kihordani


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 15)

bevinni


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

(a) bozótba


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 15)

védelem


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

érintésvédelem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

ip64 /egy érintésvédelmi osztály/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

megjelöl (ma is tanultam valamit)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 15)

beixel


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

kijelöl


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

listáz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

felsorol


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

sorbarak


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

felborul /dominóelv../


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

kiborul


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

ideges


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

feszült


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

feszültség


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

villám


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

robbanás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

szívdobbanás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 15)

e k g


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 15)

ritmus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

zene


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 15)

újraélesztés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

látomás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

sokkhatás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

off : remélem nem tőlem...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

WebDragon írta:


> off : remélem nem tőlem...


:-D nem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

jó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

elégedett


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

dédelgetett


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

álom


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

ébredés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

hajnal


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

napkelte


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

fény


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

szivárvány


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

zápor


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 15)

nyári


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

hőség


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 15)

napsütés


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

holdfény


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

homály


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 15)

árnyék


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

kisértés..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

vágy


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

villamos (a vágyé)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

csenget


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Conbino(az nem  )


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

kombiné


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

csipkés


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

jégeralsó


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

tök alsó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Jégermeister


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

Unikum


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

egyedi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

megismételhetetlen


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 15)

kombiné (bocs, egy oldalt késtem  )


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Off
egyedi-megismételhetetlen-kombiné ?


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 15)

csipke nélküli


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

szatén


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

szatír


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 15)

szatíra


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

bohózat


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

Nincs olyan SZERENCSE'm , 
ahogy a ferjem mondja ;-)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

pech


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 15)

mázli


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

lehetőség


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

adottsag


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 15)

tehetség


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

képesség


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

ugyesse'g


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 15)

légtornász


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Saltomortale


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

halálugrás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

aranylövés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

utolsó adag


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

kaput


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

konyec !


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 15)

filma


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

vége


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

The end ;-)


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

elmúlt


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

Nyista ''


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

nincs


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Nyicsevo


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

nothing


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

something


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

elfogyott


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

allegro írta:


> Nyicsevo


tu gavarity pá russzki?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Nyet


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

ures


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Isoraz ?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

üres


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 15)

WebDragon írta:


> tu gavarity pá russzki?


kanyezsna


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

pasli domoj !


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

a Hasam


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

jaffaimatty! BOCS!


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

jaffaszorp


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 15)

narancs


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

lónyál


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

Tisza-part (Lónyánál)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

...mandulafa


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 15)

allegro írta:


> ...mandulafa


...virágzik


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

mákvirág


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

tibi írta:


> ...virágzik


vízbehull


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

bódulat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

kábulat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

ájulás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

halucináció


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 15)

ébredés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

felélesztés..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

éledés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

tápászkodás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

támaszkodás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

bizalom


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

megnyerő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

karizma


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

kisugárzás


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 15)

illat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

permet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

spray


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

aerosol


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

környezetvédelem!?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

gyerekcipő


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 15)

Siesta


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

lábbeli


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 15)

magassarkú


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 15)

csinos


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 15)

kényelmetlen


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

bokaficam


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

zúzódás 

/halakat megkaptad allegro?/


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

pistuka írta:


> zúzódás
> 
> /halakat megkaptad allegro?/


Megám!


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

nolám


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

falám


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 15)

faláb


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 15)

FacipŐ


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 15)

Hollandia


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

tulipán


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Fanfan


----------



## Sunny (2006 Október 15)

fun


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 15)

jókedv


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

kacagány


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 15)

kacibál


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

lecibál


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

egyfejű


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 15)

hétfejű


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 15)

egypetéjű


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

WebDragon írta:


> hétfejű


tartaléknak?


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 15)

WebDragon írta:


> hétfejű


tartozéknak


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

pótalkatrész


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

műhely


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 16)

mekkelek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

csőrmester


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 16)

TeknőcErnő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

postás


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 16)

küldönc


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

csenget


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 16)

kétszer


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

dupla


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

kávé


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 16)

presso


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

box


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 16)

inkább csók


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

hab


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

torta


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

szelet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

karéj


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

zsíroskenyér


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

hagyma


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

pirosarany


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

aranysárga


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

aranyhíd


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

Vágó István


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

kvíz


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

favágók


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

Rumcájsz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

erdőkerülő


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

Csibészke


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

kisember


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

*elcsen* (tuskót)


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

titokban


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

ügyesen


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

gyesen :-D


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

vegyesen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

gondoskodás


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

ösztön


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

elemi


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

elemi


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

döntetlen


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

(lassú voltam)


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

egál


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

patthelyzet


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 16)

félsiker


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 16)

felemás


----------



## Szesze (2006 Október 16)

kétszínű


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 16)

sokszínű


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 16)

tarka


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 16)

barka


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

húsvét


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 16)

hímestojás


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 16)

locsolás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

barika


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 16)

locsolóvers


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 16)

Zöld erdőben jártam...


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

kék ibolya - lila akác - sárga rózsa (egyszerre 3 jutott eszembe, nem baj? ;-) )


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

virágcsokor


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 16)

pia


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

Buli


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

nők


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 16)

bili


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

Kacsa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 16)

baromfi


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

pulykakakas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 16)

Debrecen


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

ott születtem


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 16)

bölcsö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

ringatas


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

lovaglás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 16)

lovag


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 16)

csajok


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 16)

úrhölgy


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 16)

hercegnő


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

királylány


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

mese


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

Hol volt...


----------



## gab880 (2006 Október 16)

...


----------



## gab880 (2006 Október 16)

abból a célból


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 16)

értelem


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

érzelem


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 16)

Szerelem!


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

lángoló


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

(de) égő! :-D


----------



## proder (2006 Október 16)

fáklya


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

barlang


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 16)

sötét


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 16)

párás


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Október 16)

Homalyos


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 16)

hideg


----------



## Pókica (2006 Október 16)

szél


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 16)

jeg


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 16)

antarktisz


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

whisky


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

Fahordos


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

nagykorú :-D


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

ven


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

... mármint a whisky


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

vény


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

recept


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

(szim)patikus


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 16)

(anti)gyógyszerész


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

antilop


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 16)

lopótök


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

bor


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

bőr


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 16)

szíj


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

(szíjat) hasít


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

felez


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

feles


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

pia-nista


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

piarista


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 16)

rovid


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

mini


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

piarista

Gimnázium..


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 16)

eger


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

vár


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

Dobó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

lekvár


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

WebDragon írta:


> Dobó


diszkosz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

5tusa


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

haláltusa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

mentő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

helikopter


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

szitakötő


----------



## Töröseszter (2006 Október 16)

Ha türelmed van elmegy az eszed egy idő után mivel tele vagy elfojtott érzésekkel......


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

Töröseszter írta:


> Ha türelmed van elmegy az eszed egy idő után mivel tele vagy elfojtott érzésekkel......


Off : Kedvesem ez a topic, nem az a topic ...


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 16)

szitakoto




pok


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

makró


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

szerencse


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

kéményseprő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

virág


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

WebDragon írta:


> makró


mikro


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

lefagytam


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 16)

lopatko


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

én is


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

micsoda?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

valami


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

keveredés


----------



## csutka (2006 Október 16)

nem csoda, technica


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

kása


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

káosz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

elmélet


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

gyakorlat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

dominó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

elv


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

magávalránt..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

törököt


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 16)

görögöt


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

sirtaki


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

Metaxa


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

Retsina


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Október 16)

konnyezve


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

patak


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Október 16)

folyo


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

hömpölyög


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 16)

galla


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

Által-ér


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 16)

ölel


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

óv


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 16)

véd


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

védjegy


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 16)

mozijegy


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

Multiplex


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 16)

allegro írta:


> Multiplex


Off:
Feladom!  Mennem kell. Szia


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

?stex


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

lóvé  (bekukkantottam: sziasztok)


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

sziaila


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 16)

penz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

lé


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

folyadék


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

lédús


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

zamatos


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 16)

bájital


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 16)

méreg


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

cián


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

...káli


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

kádi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 16)

medence


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 16)

uszoda


----------



## kocsissandrass (2006 Október 16)

fürdés


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

kék


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

Dunaujváros


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 16)

"Sztálinváros"


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

acélöntő


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 16)

Leninváros


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

erőmű


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 16)

kohó


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

salak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 16)

hamu


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

gyémánt


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

fekete


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Október 17)

csillogo


----------



## Bözse (2006 Október 17)

ragyogó


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 17)

csiri-biri


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 17)

varázslat


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 17)

szemfényvesztés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 17)

illúzió


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 17)

délibáb


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 17)

Hortobágy


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Október 17)

árvalányhaj


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 17)

kalap


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 17)

nemez


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 17)

posztó


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 17)

poroszló


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

csendőr


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 17)

rendőr


----------



## proder (2006 Október 17)

szerecsen


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

török


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 17)

dió


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

mogyoró


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 17)

mókus


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Október 17)

aranyos(kis mokus)


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 17)

aranyhal


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 17)

szerencse


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 17)

szerecseny


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

fortuna


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 17)

alabastrom


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 17)

szobor


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

emlékmű


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 17)

műemlék


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 17)

matuzsálem


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

emlék


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 17)

múlt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 17)

multido


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 17)

:mrgreen: két "t"


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

dupla


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 17)

Kv


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Október 17)

kb


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

tipp


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

találgatás


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

gondolkodás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

neuron


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

agy


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 17)

ötlet


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

találmány


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

felfedezés


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

Kolombusz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

utazó


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 17)

tojas


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

kalandvágyó tojás ;-)


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

ham & eggs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

étel


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 17)

ebéd


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

meleg


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

tea


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

fekete


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 17)

..hattyu


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

rút kiskacsa


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

mese


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

ménes


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

Szilvásvárad-i


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 17)

lóerő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

vágtázó


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 17)

szilaj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

paripa


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

lócsiszár


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 17)

hófehér paripa


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

pejkó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

csodaszép


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

ló


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 17)

királyfi


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

királylány


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 17)

Álmodj


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 17)

Csipkerózsika


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

csók


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 17)

ébresztő


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 17)

kakas


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

kukurikú!


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

baromfiudvar


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

tyúkanyó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

kiscsibék


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 17)

pelyhes


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

pihe-puha


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 17)

párna


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 17)

paplan


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

dunna


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 17)

alatt-alszik


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

durmol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 17)

horkol


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 17)

álmodik


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

freddy


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

rémálom


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

utca


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

sarok :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

pillangó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

szépség


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 17)

pápaszemes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

vaksi


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 17)

nagyító


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

lencse


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

konkáv


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

alakzat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

plankonvex


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

nefárassssszzzzmármiacsudaazmeg


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

síkdomború


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

körnégyszögesítés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

WebDragon írta:


> síkdomború


nagyszerű,ez még hiányzott a szótáramból  OFF

akkor erre:
plankonkáv ???


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

kiszálltam :-(

eme magasságokba már nem ér fel az agyam :-(


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

off neteddddd...

virágszál


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

csokor


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

csődör


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

nyakkendő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

úttörő


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 17)

múltidő


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

-tt


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

TTT (Tízen Túliak Társasága)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

Tit


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

Bit


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

bot


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

bor


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 17)

csíger


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

Google


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 17)

ászok


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 17)

keres


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

megtaláltam


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

bingo


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 17)

allegro írta:


> Google


(még meg nem forrt bor,, talán népiesen, kicsit zavaros, de nagyon "friss" ízű)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 17)

köszi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 17)

és, ha még meg is kóstolnád,,,


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 17)

szivesen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

dobogón


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 17)

on, aná, anó,,


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

nyelvlecke?


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 17)

lehetne,,,,


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

tőlemne :-D


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

bármikor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

bátor (vagy;-))


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 17)

vakmerő


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

ráérő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

törtető


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

akaratos (bár nem rád gondolunk ám incsi)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

hisztis


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

makacs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

nyugodt


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 17)

álmos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

alszik


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 17)

horkol


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 17)

almodik


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 17)

vagyik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 17)

képzeleg


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 17)

révedez


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 18)

bambul


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

ámul


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 18)

bámul


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 18)

bambul


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

bömböl


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 18)

oroszlán


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 18)

király


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 18)

palast


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 18)

bíbor


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 18)

bársony


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

kelme


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 18)

selyem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 18)

hernyó


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 18)

pillango


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 18)

francia Guyana


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 18)

egzotikus


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 18)

Kukurikúú


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 18)

Biggy Joe írta:


> Kukurikúú


Ez ebresztes,köszönes vagy bejelentkezes akart lenni 

kendermagos


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 18)

baromfiudvar


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

majorság


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 18)

szénakazal


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

kiskakas


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 18)

krajcár


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 18)

lyukas fillér


----------



## Anonim69 (2006 Október 18)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit! 
Egy pillanat erejéig szeretném a könyvszeretők segítségét kérni. 
Egy olyan problémánk van, hogy szeretnénk egy olyan weblapot csinálni ami könnyebbé, olcsóbbá, kényelmesebbé teszi a könyvek vásárlását. 
Az árainkat már barátságossá tettük csak még az oldalunkon kell egy kicsit finomítani, 
ezért szeretném ha megnéznétek és elmondanátok a véleményeteket, mert nap mint nap azon dolgozunk, hogy még jobbá és barátságossá, még átláthatóbbá tudjuk tenni nektek. 
www.demjenkonyvek.hu 

A véleményeteket szívesen várom az oldalon a kapcsolat gombon keresztül. Előre is nagyon köszönöm! További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

Anonim: ez a szólánc topik!!!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

alátét


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 18)

csavar


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

anya


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 18)

anyatej


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 18)

meregdraga


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

öl /anyaöl/


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

magzat


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 18)

köldökzsinór


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

kapcsolat


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

kötés


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 18)

horgolás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

szólánc-szem


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 18)

szemfelszedő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

harisnya


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

harisnya


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

bőrharisnya


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

mese


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

történet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

mítosz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

keletkezés


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 18)

teremtés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

szikra


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 18)

tűz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

láng


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 18)

meleg


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

kemence


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 18)

kandallo


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

parázs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 18)

hamu


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

por


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

isa


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

vogmuk


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

ti is ?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

pláne!


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 18)

leg inkább!


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 18)

méginkább /a nővérem. Mondja az inka gyerek/


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 18)

főleg


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

természetesen


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

fesztelen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

alkoholmámor..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

Jagermeister..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

Heineken


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

ütőspáros..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

dobverő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

cin-cin..


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

bim-bam


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

reccs...


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 18)

bumm


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

brumm


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

mackó


----------



## Dana (2006 Október 18)

málna


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

bemegy


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 18)

terem


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

besétál


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

bokor


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

relytéj, (rejtély)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

szótár


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

csóktár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

édes


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

nyálas


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

kedves


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

Palipa1 írta:


> nyálas


papírzsepi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

békítő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

allegro írta:


> kedves


 
szerelem..


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 18)

mindhalálig


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

Love Storry


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

allegro írta:


> kedves


orca:7:


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Love Storry


 
barátság


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Love Storry


Oliver Barr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

WebDragon írta:


> barátság


érzelem


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

összetartozás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

összeolvadás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

egyéválás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

azonosulás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

mintakövetés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 18)

befogadás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

örökké


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

kilökődés..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

elválás


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

kiválasztódás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

szabadulás


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

elkülönülés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

klikk


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

Vip


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

kiváltság


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

adomány


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

ajándék


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

meglepetés


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

váratlan


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

titkos


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

természetfölötti


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

teremtő


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

erő


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

izom


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

tejet


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

iszol (mert én nem szeretem)


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

iszom


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

Riska


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

(tejben) fürdik


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

Kleopátra


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

szamártejben


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

szamártej


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

egyszerre


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

madártej


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

finom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

ízletes


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

inycsiklandozó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 18)

grillázottgyümölcseltöltöttpalacsintapudingostejszinhabbalcsokivalmegkínálva


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

kérek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

haboskrémes


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

csaló!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

faló


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

habzsoló


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

Trója


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

Trója


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

kettős


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

legenda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

mítosz


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 18)

rege


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

megtörtént?


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

ének


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

zenész


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

muzsikus


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

...lélek


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

...vándorlás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

reinkarnáció


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

hiszel-benne?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

Nirvana


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

zenekar :-D


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

karmester


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

szinténzenész


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

vonósnégyes


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

kvartett


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

hangverseny


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 18)

opus


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

kottatartó


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 18)

hegedű


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 18)

virtuóz


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 19)

chello


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 19)

internet


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 19)

éter


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 19)

méter


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 19)

metely


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 19)

boszorkány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

seprű


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 19)

takarítás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

tisztaság


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 19)

portörlő


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 19)

rongy(os)


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 19)

porszívózsák...


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

szívószál


----------



## Juliana (2006 Október 19)

üdítő


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

Ital


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 19)

szomjúság


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 19)

szomorodi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 19)

puttonyos


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 19)

kiralyok bora borok kiralya


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 19)

orvossag


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 19)

gyógyír


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 19)

ásványvíz


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

csapvíz


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

víztisztító


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

tisztítóvíz


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 19)

Palinka


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

eperfahordó


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 19)

Gonci


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

jöhet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

korsó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

kupica


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

csöppnyi


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 19)

aproka


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

piciny


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 19)

babam


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

ölel


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 19)

kedves


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

mérték


----------



## rabb (2006 Október 19)

gonosz


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

nincs


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

farkas ?


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

bárány


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

kecskegida


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

bakkecske


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

bakugrás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

ugródeszka


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

csűrdöngölő


----------



## proder (2006 Október 19)

heje-huja


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

ereszdelahajam


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

táncra perdülj


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

opera


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

Ária


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 19)

énekes


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

színház


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

pacsirta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

madár


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

toll


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

írás


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

vers


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

macskakaparás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 19)

paca


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 19)

tinta


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 19)

kabátzseb /sárga kabáté/


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

Debrecen


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 19)

karnevál


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 19)

Rió


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 19)

Velence


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 19)

gondola


----------



## sasocska (2006 Október 19)

Sóhajok hídja


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

palota


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

építmény


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 19)

középkor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

kalmár


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 19)

kecskepásztor


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

bogyók..


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

hegyi


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

levegő


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 19)

Ózon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

luk


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

lyuk


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 19)

befoltoz


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

foltonfolt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

használt


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

bevált


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 19)

kipróbált


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 19)

működő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

juhász


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 19)

puli


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

kutya


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

ugatás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

banya..


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

harapás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

sárkány


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

hétfejű


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

házi


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 19)

pálinka


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 19)

kisüsti


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

kotyvaszt..


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

lepárol


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 19)

zöldség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

alkohol


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Október 19)

Jogos a pont rovidebre.


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

kedves Pancsi ezt ideszántad ?


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

elkaptam !


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 19)

mámor..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

kéj :-D


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

tökély


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 19)

valódi


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

igazi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 19)

eredeti


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 19)

"original"


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 19)

sértetlen


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

szűz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 19)

biztos?


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Október 19)

100%


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

elhisszük


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

bizonyíték


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

bizalom


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

kérdés


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

válasz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

nyilatkozat


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

rendőrbiztos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

rendőr


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

rendőrnő..


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 20)

gumibot


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

főnöknő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 20)

góré


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 20)

kukorica


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 20)

kása


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 20)

hurka


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 20)

véres


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

vampir


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

denever


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

barlang


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

karszt


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

meszkö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Tektonikus-repedes


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

sztalagmit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Calcit


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

gipsz


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

borsoko


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

barlangász


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Nota


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

ragtapasz


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

bányarém


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

anyos


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 20)

(ar)anyos


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

Kozel


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

távol


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

végtelen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

tizedes szam


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

semmi


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

matek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Pi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

mérték


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

kör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

kerulet


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

fibonacci...


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

geometria


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

szám


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

analízis


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

dinamika


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 20)

erő


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

elektrodinamika


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

osztás


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 20)

robbanékonyság


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 20)

hoppá


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 20)

"elektrodinamika" - 
elektrolit


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

váltóáram


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

220


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 20)

dugalj


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

háromfázisú


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 20)

áramütés


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

vektor


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 20)

fizika


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

atomerőmű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 20)

Paks


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

fűtőelem csere


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 20)

javítás


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

hiba


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

kizárva


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

bezárva


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 20)

elzárva


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

zárva


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

borton


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

sziget


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 20)

Margit


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

Ilona


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

Gitta


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Október 20)

Tamás


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

Mása


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 20)

galagonya


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

gyümölcs


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

pálinka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

erős


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

paprika


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

pritamin


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

vitamin


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

csipkebogyó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

egészséges


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

vidám


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

jókedvű


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

mosoly


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 20)

boldog


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

gyermek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

kisleányka


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 20)

egri...


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

leányka


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

bikavér


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

kadarka


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

badarka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

hamis


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

nézet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

hit


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

Galilei per


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

eszme


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

elfogultság


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

szerelem


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 20)

idő


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

kor


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 20)

elmúlás


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

fájdalom


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

kezdet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

alfa


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 20)

omega


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 20)

Kóbor


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

omega


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 20)

O + A


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

fejtörő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

rejtvény


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

türelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

rózsát


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

agytorna


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 20)

nyugalom


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

tenger


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

hullámzás


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

delfin


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

úszás


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

merülés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

búvárkodás


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

barlang


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 20)

cseppko


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

mész


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

víz


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 20)

gleccser


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

laguna


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 20)

Aramlat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 20)

golf


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

ütő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

labda


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 20)

gurul


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

borul


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 20)

felhő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

hóesés


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 20)

hóember


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 20)

tél


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

hócsata


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 20)

hógolyó


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 20)

hideg


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 20)

zúzmara


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 20)

zuhany


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 20)

leforráz


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

farkas


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

sielés


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 20)

lavina


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

bocs, az előző oldalhoz akartam, de ide jött


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

hó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

Csillag írta:


> lavina


 
síparadicsom


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

hegyek


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

síkesztyű


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 20)

síléc


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

sísapka


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

síbot


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 20)

botsáska


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 20)

siserehad


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

szöcske


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

sáska


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

töcsökhegedű


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

vonó


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

hegedűszó


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 20)

vén cigány


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 20)

bubó53 írta:


> vén cigány


akácos út


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Október 20)

örökzöld


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

fenyőfa


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 20)

tűlevelű


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

fenyőtoboz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 20)

fenyőillat


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 20)

Karácsony


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 20)

éjfélimise


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 20)

kis Jézus


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 20)

megszületett


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

Három Királyok


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

Ajándékok


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

meglepetés


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

Öröm


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 20)

Kacagás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

jókedv


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 20)

vidor


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

törpe


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 20)

stöpszli


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

kerti


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 20)

parti


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

pad


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

alá


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

esve


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 20)

hullva


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

vidul


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 20)

mogul


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

mögül


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 20)

hátulról


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 20)

osonva


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

felül


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

dalol


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 20)

nótázik


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 20)

dalospacsirta


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 20)

énekesmadár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

nádirigó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

fülemüle


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

sárgarigó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

cinege


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

papagáj


----------



## szenczike20 (2006 Október 20)

ragasztó


----------



## szenczike20 (2006 Október 20)

jaj, bocsi, elnéztem...


----------



## szenczike20 (2006 Október 20)

beszállhatok?


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

báj


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

bűbáj


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

jós


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

táltos


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

téltoscsikó


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

táltoscsikó


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

/Icsi! Édes vagy!/


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

tündér?


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 20)

jóéjt!


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 20)

szépálmokat!


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

tündér


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

varazspalca


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

varázsló


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 21)

saman


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

gyógyító


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

kurúzsló


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

Magia


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

fekete


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

koporso


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

sír


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

konny


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

csepp


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

A tengerben


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

tengeri beteg


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

dülöngél


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 21)

részeg


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

szerelemtől


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 21)

m ÁMOR


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

nyilas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 21)

vezer


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

alattvaló


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 21)

szolga


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

felszabadít


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Attila


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 21)

nagyfőnök


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

munkaszüneti nap


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Ős


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 21)

vezér


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 21)

miniszterelnök


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

tánc


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

népi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 21)

steppelés


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Írek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 21)

Ország


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 21)

Város


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 21)

telepules


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 21)

otthon


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 21)

szoba


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 21)

menedék


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 21)

sarok


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 21)

tu


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 21)

sarokház


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

cukrászda


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 21)

edesseg


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

gesztenyepüré


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 21)

tejszín hab


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

90 fok


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

csokireszelék


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

kedvenc


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 21)

puncsfagyi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 21)

málnahab


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

csokilikőr


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 21)

unicum


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 21)

barackpálinka


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

szédeleg


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

támolyog


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

reszeg


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

léptek


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

tantorog


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 21)

dülöngél


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

kacsázik


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 21)

kiskacsa


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

rogyogat


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

elhajlok


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 21)

bokából homorít


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

totyog


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

ve'nember


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

öregecske


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 21)

manócska


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

Mazsola


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

törpe


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 21)

bunkócska


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

tündér


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 21)

OFF: négyen egyszerre! nem semmi


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 21)

mese'k


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 21)

Futrinka utca


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

lakói


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Mazsola


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

Tádé


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Böbe


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

Manócska


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 21)

troll


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

Ki?


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

kukoricacsuhébaba


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

/feladom! nem jut eszembe több futrinkás/


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

/jóéjt, szép álmokat mindannyiotoknak/


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 21)

allegro írta:


> troll


Off:
a skandináv mitológiában szereplő jó és rossz manócskák


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 21)

Hp


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 21)

/de nem futrinka utcaiak/


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 21)

fábanlakók


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

szu


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

ijesztő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 22)

rém


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

szatír


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 22)

szatíra


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

poén


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

humor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

burleszk


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

vicc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 22)

legenda


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

mese


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 22)

kamu


----------



## fecke (2006 Október 22)

hazug


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 22)

igazmondó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 22)

tisztességes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 22)

normális


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 22)

egészséges


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 22)

beteg


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 22)

kórház


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 22)

orvos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

főnővér


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 22)

nővérek


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

csengő


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

bongó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

bingó


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

csillogó


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

villogó


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

villyogó


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

ninóóóninóóóó(kék,kék,kék)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 22)

mentő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

ov


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

élet


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 22)

véd


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

korlát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

gátol


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

szabalyoz


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

rendelet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

paragrafus


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

törvénykönyv


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

konyvmoly


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

molylepke


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

pillango.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 22)

lámpa


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

fény


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 22)

szivárvány


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 22)

esö


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 22)

árvíz


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 22)

Gátak


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 22)

zsákok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

Homok


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

homokozó


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 22)

tenger


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

tengerpart


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 22)

szerelem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

érzés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

érzelem


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

értelem


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 22)

ráció


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

pankráció


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

segítség


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 22)

nyujtás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

megköszönöm


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

meghálálom


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

visszasegítem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 22)

kölcsönös


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

bizalom


----------



## Ricae (2006 Október 22)

sérülékeny


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

törékeny


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

óvni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

védeni


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

menteni


----------



## Ricae (2006 Október 22)

földrengés


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

törésvonal


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 22)

kalifornia


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Október 22)

pálmafák


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

napfény


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 22)

szabadsag


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 22)

szerelem


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

kellNekem


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 22)

Koncz Zsuzsa


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

énekesnő


----------



## Ricae (2006 Október 22)

Kovács Kati


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

táncdal


----------



## luckyszilvi (2006 Október 22)

fesztivál


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

carneval


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

Velence


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 22)

Tánc


----------



## luckyszilvi (2006 Október 22)

álarc


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

felvonulás


----------



## luckyszilvi (2006 Október 22)

május elseje


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 22)

Tavasz


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 22)

Virágok


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

ébredés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

napkelte


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

napimádat


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 22)

kikelet


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

rügyfakadás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 22)

Tavasz


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 22)

szerelem


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

szabadság


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

virágzó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

fák


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

erdő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

tisztás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

fű


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

pollen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

virágpor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

nátha


----------



## sasocska (2006 Október 22)

Betegség


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

tiszta


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

erdei


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

levegő


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

üdítő


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

lélegzet


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

pihi


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

ihlet


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

varázslat


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

mágia


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

elbűvöl


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

szórakoztat


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

műsor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

varieté


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

cirkusz


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

porond


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

trapéz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 22)

szaltó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

ugrás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

bohóc


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

porond


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

konferanszié


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

oroszlánidomár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

medvetánc


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

zenebohóc


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

lovasakrobata


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

kötéltánc


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

halálugrás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

szaltó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

vattacukor


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

elefánt


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

zebra


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 22)

gyalogos


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

villanyrendőr


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 22)

rendőrlámpa


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

stoptábla


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

közlekedés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 22)

gyalogos


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 22)

motoros


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

száguldás


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

porscheszerelem


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

dal


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

énekesnő


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 22)

zenekar


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 22)

ZámbóJimmy


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

naneee


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

Enya


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

Pavarotti


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

Domingo


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

tenor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

ária


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

felsőbbrendű


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

operaária


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

Aida


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

Egyiptom


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

fáraó


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

múmia


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

átok


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

ráolvasás


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

amulet


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

védő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

csatár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

lábszárvédő


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

védőital


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

eszköz


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

ásványvíz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 23)

szódavíz


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

allegro írta:


> védőital



törköly


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

Házmester (fröccs)


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

barack


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

PesMelba


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

tequila


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

finomság


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

diólikör


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

hízlal


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

fussunk


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

fárasztó


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 23)

kerékpározzunk


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

rajta !


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 23)

most?


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

inkább


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

máskor


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 23)

jelenidő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

ma


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 23)

okt.23.hetfo


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

ünnep


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

zaszlo


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

lobogó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

lang


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

mécses


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 23)

olaj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

petroleum


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

lámpa


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

omega


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

régi csibészek


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 23)

..nem ismernek...


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 23)

kerito


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 23)

összeboronáló


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 23)

pár


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 23)

szerelem


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 23)

légvár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

ugrál


----------



## myszty (2006 Október 23)

béka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

békakirály


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 23)

Csöcsike


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

motoros(béka)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

Ordog


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 23)

szilikon


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

muanyag


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

Pvc


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

Margit írta:


> szilikon


 

cickó..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

OFF: WD leragadtál? :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

off? nem csak téma maradt meg a fejemben... :-D


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

WebDragon írta:


> cickó..


nemiség


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

idea


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

elképzelés


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Álmom


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 23)

ébredés


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 23)

Udvozlet Nektek


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 23)

kave


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 23)

tejszínhab


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 23)

fehér


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

tiszta


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

szeplőtelen


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 23)

szeplös


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

potyos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

labda


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

cickó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

:-D :-D egysíkú "gondolat"


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

gyönyör..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

álom :-D


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

rozsaszin


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

habfürdő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

habos-test..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

csúszós


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

kettesben..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

úszószemüvegben :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

illúzióromboló..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

poénkodó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

lankadó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

Viagra :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

keményítő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 23)

krumpli


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

főzés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

fűszerezés


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

sózás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

ízesít..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

megkóstol..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

harapdál..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

falánk


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

sütemény


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

édesszájú


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

gourman


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

ínyenc


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

jóízlésű


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

válogatós


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

minőségi


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

szilvapálinka


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

mámor


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

delírium


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

egér


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

csapda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

beleesni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

kimászni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

felállni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

új


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

célt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

kitűzni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

keresni


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 23)

kutatni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

meglelni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

megszúrni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

emeltfővel


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

lemaradni.... :-D


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

tovább


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

távozni..


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 23)

borravaló


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

továbblépni - lemaradtaménis


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

haladni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

megtalálni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

felfedezni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

belezuhanni (ló a gödörbe)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

átérezni


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

gondolatban


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

összezavarni... (nemakarva..)


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

ott lenni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

elmélyedni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

megérteni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

végeredmény?


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

véletlenül


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

mégnemtudni (várni még valakire valamire)


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

félrevezetni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

molly33 írta:


> véletlenül


készakarva


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

nemis


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

jusztis


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

megzavarni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

felkavarni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

nemrosszhír..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

elgondolkodni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

kombinálni


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 23)

örömhír


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

deösszebeszéltek :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

mondhatni..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

Ila1 írta:


> kombinálni


 
ezmostjóhír?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

magamsemtudom


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

mostmitgondoljak?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

.....törölve


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

kénytelen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

kelletlen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

muszáj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

OFF. magamban irogatok? :-(


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

skizofrénia


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

Rosszlehet..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

nemis (elbeszélgetek magammal )


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Kell


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Bocsánat, nem az utolsó lapon voltam....


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 23)

vagysz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

nembaj  OFF: előfordul


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Köszi 
Sóvárogsz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

*zsazsa* írta:


> Köszi
> Sóvárogsz


  én??????


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

álmodozom


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 23)

miert ne?


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Ila1 írta:


> én??????



hahahaha 
Álmodozás az élet megrontója..... Szerintem nem igaz de ezt szokták mondani.


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Megakadtunk mint tü a lemezen.....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

OFF. csak ne offoljuk ki a topikot, mert a Béka mindent lát, töröl és jön a málnaszörp


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

Álom


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

Kezdjünk egy újat!


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

helyes


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

vágy


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

álomkép


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

vágyálom


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Megvalósulás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

Ki(be)teljesedés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

forráspont..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

robbanáspont


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 23)

gőz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 23)

nyomás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

kiengedni


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 23)

lazulás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

(de nem) lazaság


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 23)

oldódás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

egybeolvadás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

egyéválás


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 23)

szétválás


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 23)

szakítás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

szarügy..


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 23)

szemek-őriznek


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

megújulás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

keresés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 23)

fellélegzés..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

majdhamegtaláltad!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

WebDragon írta:


> fellélegzés..


ismerkedés


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Október 23)

kézfogás


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 23)

barátság


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 23)

önzetlenség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

egymásratalálás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 23)

önfeláldozás


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 23)

támogatás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 23)

felemelés


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 23)

manézs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

középpont


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 23)

odafigyelés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

megértés


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 23)

felkérés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 23)

megkérés


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

lekérés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 23)

kikérés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 23)

lánykérés


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Esküvö


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Lakodalom


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 23)

Mulatság


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

vigadalom


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 23)

menyasszonytánc


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 23)

sokadalom


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 23)

tüntetés (csak hogy stílszerű legyek)


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 23)

ellenforradalom


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

tüsszentés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 23)

igazmondás


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 23)

Pinokkió


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 23)

orr


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

hosszú


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

lépés


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Október 23)

rétes


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

mákos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

tészta


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

finom


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

por


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

cukor


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

édes


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

kedves


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

aranyos


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

bájos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

drága


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

kincs


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

nincs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

van


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

vandor


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

bot


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

öreg


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

..nennye


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

őzikéje


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

gyerekkor


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 24)

fiatalság


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

..bolondsag


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

lázas


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Október 24)

Tuláliber írta:


> lázas


mandulagyulladás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

"meggyógyulsz"


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

szeretet


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

energia


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

gyógyászat


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 24)

terápia


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

(belső) hit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

hittan


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

papbacsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

molesztalas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

cukrosbacsi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

edesegkereskedo


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

cukorka


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

körmös


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

körömvágó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

olló


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

manikűr


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 24)

oroszlán


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

cicus


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

tigris


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

fa


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 24)

fakabát


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

gumibot


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

rend


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

rendör


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

fakabat


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

fabatka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

mertekegyseg  Egy fabatka= 3 Efi tehat 1 Efi fabatkat sem er.


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

felkrajcar


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 24)

fényes


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

vakít


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 24)

szédit?


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

körhinta


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 24)

vernyomas


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 24)

infarktus


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 24)

betegség


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

gyógyulás


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

Cure


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 24)

lábadozás


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

kézmentesség


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

felepules


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

betegség


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

szövődmény


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

pozitív-gondolkodás!!!!


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

gyógyítás


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

felvidulás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

móka


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Október 24)

mókus


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

fán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

fank


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

lángos


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

lekváros


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 24)

bukta


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 24)

süti


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

szerszám


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 24)

kézi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

csavarhúzó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

tekereg..


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 24)

kígyó


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 24)

sziszeg


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

kagyló


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 24)

gyöngy


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 24)

nyaklánc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 24)

mélység


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

csillog


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

tükör


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

tükröz


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 24)

ragyog


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 24)

fénylik


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 24)

csillog


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

villog


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 24)

irányjelző


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 24)

index


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

irányjelző


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 24)

útirány


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

autósztráda


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 24)

matrica


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

vegye


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 24)

vigye


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

ragassza


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

szabadkereskedelem


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 24)

szabadkőművesek


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

építsünk


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

együtt


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

összetartás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

kapocs


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 24)

gem(kapocs)


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 24)

iroda


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 24)

iróasztal


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

hivatal


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

ügyfélbarát


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

álom


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

Komives Kelemen


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 24)

édes


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

feleség


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 24)

marisza írta:


> édes


torta


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

csalad


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

edes elet


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

falazás (Re.kőmíves Kelemen)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

Deva vara


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

magos


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 24)

tégla


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

ingatag


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

ingo


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

bingó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

szerencse


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

forgandó


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 24)

ringo


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 24)

forgandó


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

Ringispil


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 24)

hintázó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

hintaló


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

hinta-palinta


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

csúszda


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

homokozo


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

pipiske


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

gúny


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

közöny


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

özön


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

víz


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

tenger


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

cunami


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

földrengés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

remegés


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

reszketés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

érzékeny


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

jujj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

érzéki


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

csók


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

kíván..


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

kívánós


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

akarja


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

kéri


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

szeretné


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

elérhetetlen


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

nemiscsakakarnikelldenagyon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

akaromakaromakaromakaromakaromdenagyon? így?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

ígyelégjó :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

pls!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

lelkesedés?


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

öröm


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

óda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

fohász


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

ima


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

imád


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 24)

kíván


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

csodál


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

ajnároz


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

kényeztet


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

csoki


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

ét


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

fiiinom


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

kakaó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

szeretni


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

imádni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

megintitttartunk :-D


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

való


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

Krisz100 írta:


> imádni


pezsgő


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

lapozunkmajd


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 24)

Ila1 írta:


> pezsgő


dugo


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

pukkan


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

durranás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

zaj


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

buborék


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

lebeg


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

hangtalan


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

szédeleg


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

súlytalan


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

Anettka


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

hamis


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 24)

ababa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

Bujtor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

Pici


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

Kardos dr.


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 24)

Kern


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

vitorlás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

szél


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

bumfa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

homokvihar..


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

teve


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

por


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

karaván


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

úton


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

oázis


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

hovais? /merre?/


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

keletre


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

messzire


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

világvégére


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

Ó/enCIA


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

mese


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

nekemtávolkeletiseléglenne..


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

mátka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

ara


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 24)

ára


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 24)

hozomány


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 24)

vadász


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 24)

viszemény


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 25)

vélemény


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 25)

álláspont


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

allas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 25)

munkahely


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 25)

Korán kelés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 25)

kakas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

tarely


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

..pörkölt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

nokedli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 25)

tészta


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

Sajtos


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

sajnos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

kihult


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

mikro


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 25)

Melegít


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

dorzsol


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 25)

csiszol


----------



## Ákos.T (2006 Október 25)

elme


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 25)

láng ész


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

genius


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

ritka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

madar


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

jo...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

josag


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 25)

szeretet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

Szeretetothon


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 25)

Mindenhol jó, de legjobb...


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 25)

mákostészta


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 25)

Teli gyomorral, ebéd után azt mondom:

szusszanat


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 25)

szieszta


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 25)

gyógycipő


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 25)

lúdtalp


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 25)

sörhas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 25)

söröshordó


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 25)

hordóhas


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 25)

haspók


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 25)

pokapoka


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 25)

szunyókálás


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 25)

semmittevés


----------



## evita (2006 Október 25)

szieszta


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 25)

Kedves Csocsike!

A beírás előtt az utolsó 7.31-es szusszanat volt. A többi nem látszott,ezést írtam szunyókálást. Mi lehet az oka?

Üdv.: Táltos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 25)

fiesta


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 25)

pihenő


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 25)

park


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

pad


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

páholy


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

szinhaz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

előadás


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

szunet


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 25)

cirkusz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

bohóc


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

nevetes


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 25)

vidámság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

Tanc


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

öröm


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

gyermekaldas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

család


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

rokonsag


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

gyülekezet


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

tuntetes


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 25)

elégedetlenség


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

megalkuvás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

sortűz..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

megadommagam


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)




----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

mosoly..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

nevetés


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 25)

hahotazas


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

vigyor..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

Vidor


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

hapci


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

egészségedre


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 25)

egészségedre


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

egyszerre :-D


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 25)

lép


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

lepes-mez


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 25)

Róbert gida


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 25)

kecskegida


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

majacka


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

pösze :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

logopédus


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

Lexi-program (kiejtésgyakorló)


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

tanító


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

nevelő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 25)

okító


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

okoskodó


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 25)

nagyszájú


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 25)

Sanyi


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 25)

Sanyi eltévedt?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

bolyong


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

kiút


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 25)

hova


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 25)

el


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 25)

messze


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 25)

vissza


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 25)

múlt


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 25)

rég


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 25)

soka


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 25)

talán egyszer


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 25)

sohanapján


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 25)

valamelyik vasárnap


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 25)

semikor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 25)

délben


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 26)

délen


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 26)

vándormadár


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 26)

gólya


----------



## mamaci (2006 Október 26)

Baby


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

játék


----------



## Biggy Joe (2006 Október 26)

CsalÁd


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

ház


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Október 26)

haza


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 26)

otthon


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 26)

almafa


Az elet szep,de en meg szebb vagyok!


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 26)

gyümölcs


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 26)

Vitaminok


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 26)

egeszseg

Az elet szep,de en meg szebb vagyok!


----------



## Bogey (2006 Október 26)

életerő


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 26)

immunrendszer


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Október 26)

csillagrendszer


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

tejut


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 26)

nap


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

hold


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

..koros


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 26)

éjszakás tetőfedő


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 26)

légtornász


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 26)

trapéz


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

mertan


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

iskola


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

táska


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

nehéz


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 26)

erős


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

paprika


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 26)

csirke paprikás


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

nokedli


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 26)

tojásos


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

hokedli


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 26)

sámli


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

kisszék


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

loca


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 26)

falusi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

fotel


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

agy


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

kanape


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

gumimatrac


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

sezlony


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

vasagy


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

priccs ;-)


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

naszagy


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

francia


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

foltos


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

mautner szallo


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 26)

oromlanyok


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

meleg-a'gy


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 26)

lamur


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

a'mor


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 26)

szerelem


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 26)

Elso Latasra


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 26)

erzesek


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

kavalkádja


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 26)

zűrzavar


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

zavargás


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

nyugalom


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 26)

Beke


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 26)

barátság


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

boldogság


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 26)

öröm


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 26)

mosoly


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 26)

kézfogás


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 26)

ölelés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 26)

szívdobogás


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

izgatottság


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

várakozás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 26)

buszmegallo


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

áthelyezve


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 26)

helyezett


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

siker


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 26)

vastaps


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

tetszés


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

színpad


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

előadás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

ripacs


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

pipacs


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

rét


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

buzavirág


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

szénaillat..


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

...... fű


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 26)

ret


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 26)

retek


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

mogyoró


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

répa


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 26)

korán


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

rikkant


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 26)

rigó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

dalol


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 26)

énekesmadár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

pacsirta


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

dalos


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 26)

daloskönyv


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

kotta


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 26)

zongora


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

pianínó


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 26)

hegedű


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

cintányér


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

réz


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

mozsár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

diótörő


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

balett


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

balerina


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

tánc


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

Pa-dö-dö


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 26)

fogyókúra..


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 26)

Norbi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

minek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

kinek


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

nekem


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

Rubinrékának


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

miért ?


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

pénzért


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

pénzsóvár


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

mennyiért


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

százmilcsiért


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

so-so


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

hát?


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

has?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

ahhát!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 26)

úgyvan!


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 26)

dehogy !!!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

hogyne!


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

pedig


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

nemaddigaz!


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

nemodabuda!


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 26)

hátakkorhova ?


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

durrbele


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

defekt


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

piffneki


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 26)

autóskaland


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 26)

helyszinibírság


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 26)

szabálysértés


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 27)

büntetés


----------



## FiFike (2006 Október 27)

artatlan


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 27)

pad


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 27)

kert


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 27)

virág


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Október 27)

Ibolya


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 27)

szerény


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 27)

erény


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

öv


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 27)

korán


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 27)

hajnal


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

hasad


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 27)

fakad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

sarjad


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

fű


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

füvez


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 27)

drogos


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

pupilla


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

tág


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

Guten Tag


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Koszontes


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 27)

*pá*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Par


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 Október 27)

kettő


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

iker


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 27)

három


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

magyar IGAZSAG


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

harem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Zuleika


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

rozsak(a masik kep jobb volt,ez olyan mindha ket kiserleti labort összecsapzak volna)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Tere


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

terebelyes


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Tolgy


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 27)

lombhullató


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

szomoru


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

szomorodi


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 27)

borozgatni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Mertekkel


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

mericskel


----------



## Kira (2006 Október 27)

töltöget


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 27)

iszogat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

szomjas


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

Ave


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

Koszontes


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

egészségedre


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

tuszentes


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

koccintás /inkább, ha lehet/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 27)

kocanas


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 27)

abszolutnemmindegy


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

fingo Irma vagy ingo firma


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

cseréljünk helyet


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

heréljünk csehet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

szadista


----------



## gajo (2006 Október 27)

rendőr


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

bírság


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 27)

birs


----------



## gajo (2006 Október 27)

kommunista


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

kapitalista


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 27)

fellebbezés


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

lebbencs leves


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 27)

pásztorok


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

toroköblítő


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

puli


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

pálinka


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 27)

sárgabarack


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

lekvár


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 27)

lekváros


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 27)

barátfüle


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 27)

gombóc


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 27)

túró


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

tejföl


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 27)

Túróscsusza


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 27)

tészta


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 27)

kalacs


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 27)

mákos


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 27)

beigli


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

diós


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

pite


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

amerikai


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 27)

állampolgár


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

bevándorló


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

turista


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

sétabot


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

bakancs


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

fokos


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Október 27)

hegytető


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

maligán..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

off... mármint a fokos...


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

szesz fok


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

cukortartalom..


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

szüret


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

must


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

daráló


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

prés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

murci..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

múlthétpéntek.. /ivászat/


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

emlékezetes ?


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 27)

izgalmas


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 27)

forgóágy :-D


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 27)

hányinger


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 27)

hullámvasút


----------



## Clarissa (2006 Október 27)

Lakat


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Október 27)

erényöv


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 27)

kulcs


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 27)

lakatos


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 27)

bádogos


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 27)

Boga írta:


> lakatos


MESTER


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 27)

level


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 27)

Postas


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 27)

Csomag


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 27)

Megorzo


----------



## AMBROSIUS (2006 Október 27)

Balzsamtunder


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 27)

Palota


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 27)

Lilafüred


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 27)

kristály


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 27)

Palotaszálló


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 27)

barlangfürdő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 27)

cseppkőbarlang


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 27)

Medve barlang


----------



## elemer (2006 Október 27)

tarolo


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 27)

lehengerlő


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 27)

kivasaló


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 27)

patyolattiszta


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 27)

kinai


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 27)

sárga


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 27)

mosoda


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 27)

hypo


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 27)

fehérítö


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 27)

Fogkrém


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 27)

reklám


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 27)

propaganda


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

agitáció


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

meditáció


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 27)

nyugalom


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

samadi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 27)

hidegvér


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 27)

vérbőség


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

pír


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 27)

arc


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

álarc


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 27)

maszk


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 27)

maszkabál


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 28)

álarcosbál


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)

tánc


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 28)

csalodas-GREGOR JOZSEF[66evet elt]


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 28)

veszteség


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 28)

gyász


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 28)

elsirat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 28)

temetés


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 28)

sírkö


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 28)

gyetyaláng


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 28)

kegyelet


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 28)

virág


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

mezei


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 28)

pocok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

kartevo


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 28)

politikus


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

kuss!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 28)

fagy


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 28)

jég


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 28)

zúzmara


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 28)

eperfagylalt


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 28)

Habos


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 28)

sör


----------



## memi59 (2006 Október 28)

Hideg


----------



## memi59 (2006 Október 28)

Nyalhato


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 28)

Oratorium


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

jégkrém


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 28)

Megemlekezes


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 28)

gyertya


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 28)

virágok


----------



## hajlando (2006 Október 28)

Megemlekezes


----------



## pockok (2006 Október 28)

felelevenités


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

kapcsolat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 28)

felvétel


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

forgatás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

internetes-közlés... :-D


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

blog


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

bog


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 28)

frissítés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

csomó


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

csomó


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 28)

kibogoz


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

megfejt


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

rejtvény


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

titok


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 28)

kert


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

eper..ke


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

lekvár


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

főzés


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

íz


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

zamat


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

egyedi


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 28)

finom


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

ízletes


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

bűzletes /újmagyar szó/


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 28)

ínycsiklandozó


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 28)

szagos


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

pöcegödör..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

emésztő


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

táplálkozó


----------



## ganymede (2006 Október 28)

táplálék


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 28)

ragadozó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 28)

tigris


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

tigrisbőr


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 28)

kabát


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 28)

bunda


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 28)

meleg


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 28)

tűz


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

Prometheus


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 28)

keselyű


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 28)

sas


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 28)

szem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 28)

éles


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

éltes


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 28)

szépkorú


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 28)

idős


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

mitmond?


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 28)

ki beszél ?


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 28)

mi van?


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 28)

halllllóóóóó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

ahoy!


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 28)

Hi


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 28)

szia


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

Aggyisten!


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 28)

áldás békesség


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

mindkettő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 28)

álom


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)

édes


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 28)

mézeskalács


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

méhek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 28)

kaptár


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

nagyBoconádi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 28)

mézeszserbó


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 28)

puszedli


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

fuszekli


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 28)

lyukas


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 28)

perec


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

kerek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

asztal


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 28)

asztal-os


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)

mester


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 28)

profi


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)

Belmondo


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 28)

filmsztár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)

filmfesztivál


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 28)

oscar


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

életműdíj


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

kossuth-díj


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

elismerés


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

diploma


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

tudás


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

szorgalom


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

jó tulajdonság


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

érték


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

becsülendő


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

munkával


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

elért eredmény


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

2év múlva


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

Eléred !


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 29)

megéled?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

kétely


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 29)

remény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

sugár


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 29)

napfény


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

élet


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

víz


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 29)

tusolás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

tisztálkodás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

illat


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

felhő


----------



## bessy (2006 Október 29)

szellő


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

tavasz


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

virágok


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 29)

dongó


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 29)

legy


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

rovar


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 29)

légypapir


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 29)

potrohos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

bogár


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 29)

csotany


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

rémálom


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 29)

rémület


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

ijedtség


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 29)

ébredés


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 29)

reggel


----------



## Ditta (2006 Október 29)

Kave


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

Ikv


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

Házmester


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

mesterseg


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 29)

cégér


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

címer


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

jelkép


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

jelbeszéd


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

mutogatas


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

piszkál


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

zavar


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

megütöm


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 29)

pofon


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

arculcsapás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 29)

pofon


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

2pofon


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

eröszakos


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 29)

sírás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

megtör..


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 29)

összerogy


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

felállít


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

támasz


----------



## notata1 (2006 Október 29)

könyöklés


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

törtetés


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 29)

csörtetés


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 29)

horda


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 29)

csorda


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

szarvasok


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 29)

Mikulás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

Karácsony


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 29)

ajándékozás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

öröm


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

örömlány


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 29)

utca


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

sarok


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 29)

ház


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

kert


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

füge


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 29)

falevél


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

férfiakt


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

Dávid


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

Góliát


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

elem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

áram


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

energia


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

villamos


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 29)

ráz


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

hideg


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

meleg


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

homokos


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

szexualitás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

szerelem


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

érzés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

fájdalom..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

öröm


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

könny..


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

mosoly


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

kisgyermek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

baby


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 29)

csaj


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

miniszoknya


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

tánc


----------



## eperk-e (2006 Október 29)

tűsarok


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

korai


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

szerelem..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

off: más jutott először eszembe.. :-D


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 29)

gyumolcse


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

agylágyulás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

védekezés..


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

boxkesztyű


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

ring


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

bölcső


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 29)

pólyás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

baba


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

szoptatás


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Október 29)

pelenka


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 29)

gőgicsélés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

böfike


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

partedli


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 Október 29)

babaszag


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

ringatás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

babusgatás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

kényeztetés


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

elkenyeztetett


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

vigyazo


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 Október 29)

bébcsősz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

testőr


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

katona


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

tiszt


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...tiszt...


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

önkéntes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

véradó


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...piros...


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

voros


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

orseg


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...hegyseg...


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

fárasztó


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

relaxalas


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

masszázs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Október 29)

lazítás


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

henyélés


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 29)

hunyálás


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

pihenés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 29)

minek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

feltöltődés  /sanyikám azért /


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

elem


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 29)

nyuszis


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

rezgős


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

vibrálós


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

BOB (most tanultam ;-)):-D


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...zizeg...


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

tanulékony


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

gyors :-D


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

kimerül


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

ádehogy :-D


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

tartalék elem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

vanmásik :-D :-D

OFF: abbahagytam :-D


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

kölcsönbe?


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...akkor nem is ELEMES...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

jatek


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...az JO...


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

felhúzhatós


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

csocsike írta:


> jatek


búgócsiga


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 29)

porgettyu


----------



## bessy (2006 Október 29)

rotor


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

forog


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

pörög


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

körhinta


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

hányás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

dettó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

+ szédülök


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

hullámvasút ?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

kihagyom


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

ugorjunk !


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 29)

...passz...


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 29)

bevállalom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

bungee jumping


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

halálugrás


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

Veszprém


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

állatkert  zoo


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

zsiráf


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 29)

Zita


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

völgy


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

kínai


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 29)

madulaszemü


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

metszett


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

ólomkristály


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 29)

üvegcsiszoló


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 29)

gyémánt


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 29)

gyémánt


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

nyak ék


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

ertek


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

papír..


----------



## idgam (2006 Október 29)

újság


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

hír


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

kacsa


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

víz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

úszni


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

merülés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

búvár


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

emlékek..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

memória


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

feledés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

milgamma


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

benfotiamint


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

tabletta


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 29)

kapszula


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 29)

gyógyír


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 29)

Lódoktor


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 29)

paci


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

csikó


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 29)

kanca


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 29)

csődör


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 29)

herélt


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 29)

eunok


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

hárem


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 30)

tobbnejuseg


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 30)

hm...nem rossz ötlet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

öröm


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 30)

boldogság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

szeretet


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 30)

féltés


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 30)

Felni es Felni hagyni


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

megfélemlíteni


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 30)

Megvédeni


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 30)

babusgatni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

dajkalni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

bölcsöde


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

gyermekmegorzo.


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

csomagmegörzö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

palyaudvar


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

letét


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

metelt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

makos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

ópium


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

vizipipa


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

bodulat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

zsibbadas


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 30)

lebeges


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

lufi


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

gumi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

ovszer


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

védelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

foldeles


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 30)

temetés


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

gyász


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

szomorusag


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

könny


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

csepp


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

tenger


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

szem


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

száj


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

nyelv


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

nyelvtan


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 30)

nyelvérzék


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

nyelvtanulás


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

sparcenSieDeutch?


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

speackyouenglish?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

erdeklodes


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

govorityporusszki?


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 30)

dosztacsilovek (szabvány)


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

kutya


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 30)

eb


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

ebadta


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

rosszcsont


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

huncut


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 30)

eleven


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

11


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

focicsapat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

Ferencváros


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 30)

mez


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

mező


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 30)

vadvirág


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

csapat


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

csipet


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

Margit írta:


> csipet



Ezt akartam én is 
tészta


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

tzpanza írta:


> Ezt akartam én is
> tészta


telepatia


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 30)

hívás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

hivö


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

pilgrin


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

zarandok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

barat


----------



## bogar89 (2006 Október 30)

remete


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

magány


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

egyedüllét


----------



## tomasso57 (2006 Október 30)

Patronálni


----------



## tomasso57 (2006 Október 30)

mákvirág


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

engedetlen


----------



## őszi szél (2006 Október 30)

kópé


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 30)

szekely


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 30)

nemzetiség


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Október 30)

emberiség


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

béke


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 30)

pipa


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

indián


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

törzsfőnök


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 30)

tomahawk


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

LukasGumi /indián név/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

becsúszott :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

szerelés..


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 30)

gól


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 30)

csatár


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

gyors


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

lábú


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

Ólábú


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

xlábú?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

falábú?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

műlábú?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

béna


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 30)

gólképtelen


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

magyarfocista...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

ejnye!!!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

nincsigazam?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

éntudjam?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

diplomata ;-)


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 30)

mindenttudó


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

okoska


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 30)

törpilla


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

Hókuszpók


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

törpokos


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

ügyifogyi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

hupikék


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

almazöld


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

tengerzöld..


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

tengeri


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

mélység


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

tengeri


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

kukorica


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

kukoricacsutka


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

málé


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

málészáju


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

szájzár


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

lakat


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

szájkulcs


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

:-d


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

fogtechnikus


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 30)

kicsitel..


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

fogorvos


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

félelem


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

rettegés


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

fájdalom


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 30)

horror


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

sikoly


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 30)

hátborzongató


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 30)

velőtrázo


----------



## böbike (2006 Október 30)

agyrázkódás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 30)

korház


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 30)

nővér


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

három


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

Csehov


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

Sirály


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

tenger


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

áradat


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

cunami


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 30)

szomorúság


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

újrakezdés


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

bánat


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

bánatpénz


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 30)

öröm lány


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

vígalom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

lakodalom


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

násznép


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 30)

menyasszony


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

menyecsketánc


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 Október 30)

nagyhalompenz


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 30)

nyeremény


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

nászút


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 Október 30)

Érdekes ez a szólánc, nagyon érzelemdús. Amikor legutoljára szóláncot játszottam, akkor annak az volt a szabálya, hogy az utolsó betűvel kellett új szót alkotni. Mi lenne, ha ezt is bevezetnétek? Ez csak egy ötlet!


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 30)

tégla


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

asztalos


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

sarok


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

király


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

lyukas


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

sima


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

Sajt


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

alapos


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 30)

tajga


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

sokadalom


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

Téma szerint mintha értelemsebb lenne ilyen létszám mellett.


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 30)

merengő


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 31)

bamba


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 31)

málé


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 31)

finom


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Október 31)

árnyalt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

árnyék


----------



## evajudit (2006 Október 31)

fény


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 31)

nap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

nyár


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 31)

strand


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

fürdőzés


----------



## kincsem (2006 Október 31)

pancsikolas


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 31)

úszás


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

kuszas


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

kucsmas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

...gomba


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

merges


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

..törpe


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

morgo


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

margo


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

irka


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

..firka


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

satirozas


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

grafikus


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

muvesz


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

mü esz


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 31)

bomba


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 31)

robban


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 31)

darabokra hullik


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 31)

összeszedi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

takarit


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

én :-D


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 31)

Te!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

személyes


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 31)

saját


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Október 31)

bubó53 írta:


> saját


 
magán


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

privát


----------



## bubó53 (2006 Október 31)

tőke


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

pénz


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 31)

nincs


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 31)

elittad !


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 31)

elettem


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

eletem


----------



## Adika1 (2006 Október 31)

eloroztam


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

elvettem


----------



## Kataté (2006 Október 31)

feleség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

élettárs


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

baratno


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

barát


----------



## Brigi (2006 Október 31)

biztonság


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

kiszámíthatóság


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

bizalom


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

őszinteség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

tisztesség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

szeretet


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

gyöngédség


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

imadat


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

jézus


----------



## AMBROSIUS (2006 Október 31)

erdő


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 31)

falevel


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

bozot


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

őzgida


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

farkas


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Október 31)

piroska


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 31)

gomba


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

mérgezés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Október 31)

mégsem


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 31)

de


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

de..cember lesz nemsokára ))


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

karácsony


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

fenyőillat


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

karácsony


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

ajándék 
(pl. Ila tündéri mosolya ... szia, szia )


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 31)

Boldogság


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

öröm


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

kacagás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

nevetés


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

humor


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

Hofi


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

poén


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

telitalálat


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

csúzli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

kavics


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

ablaküveg


----------



## topáz (2006 Október 31)

csörömp-csörömp


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

üveges


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

szakma


----------



## skotkocka (2006 Október 31)

Most épp a *bizonytalanság* ugrott be (a miértrôl csak annyit, hogy utolsó éves gimnazista vagyok, és alig van fogalmam, hová felvételizem... de ez csak pici személyes magyarázkodás...)


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

szakma-*választás*


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 31)

pályakezdés


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

göröngyösút


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

akacosut


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 Október 31)

vegig gyalogol


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

nyareste


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 Október 31)

nosztalgia


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 Október 31)

bús melankólia


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 31)

pacsirta


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

nádihegedű


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 Október 31)

nádiposzáta


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 31)

szóltafán


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

csicsergés


----------



## Ákos.T (2006 Október 31)

szájmenés


----------



## bachata (2006 Október 31)

rigó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 Október 31)

madár


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

énekesmadár


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 31)

pacsirta


----------



## Katalina (2006 Október 31)

hegedül


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 31)

vonós


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

agyrázkódás


----------



## Rinka (2006 Október 31)

kkata írta:


> vonós


Szimfónikus
Bocsika, azt előbb elbambultam


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 Október 31)

hangverseny


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

szólóhegedús


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

prímás


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 31)

**

hangverseny


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

zenekar


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

voltmár


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 31)

...hol volt hol nem VOLT...


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 31)

pia


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

ittas


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 31)

...szonda...


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

Ipsos


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

közvélemény


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

kutatás


----------



## molly33 (2006 Október 31)

keresgélés


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

matatás


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 31)

...aki KERES talal...


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

tálal


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

étterem


----------



## [email protected] (2006 Október 31)

...etel...


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 31)

étlap


----------



## sztzs (2006 Október 31)

menü


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

menüett


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 31)

kamarazene


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 31)

vonós


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

négyes


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

páros


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

tánc


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

utolsó


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

tangó


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

Párizsban


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

szép


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

nyár


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

Grand


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

grand mal (epilepsziás roham) :-(


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

Bulvár


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 31)

rohamkocsi


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

Boulvard (az jobban hangzik)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

Hollywood ??


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

Ives Montand


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

híresség?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

énekes (pl.)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

bingó


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

allegro írta:


> Boulvard (az jobban hangzik)


 

Nem ! / ehez a dalhoz  , egyébként igen/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

nyertem???


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 Október 31)

zúg a fenyves


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 31)

aha!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

:23: öröm


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 31)

allegro írta:


> Ives Montand


 

Yves Montand /ez pedig így írandó/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 31)

nyelvőr


----------



## icsi (2006 November 1)

szigorú


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 1)

szabalyok


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 1)

torvenyek


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 1)

rendeletek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 1)

paragrafusok


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 1)

becsaposak


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 1)

ravaszak


----------



## tzpanza (2006 November 1)

Vuk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 1)

róka


----------



## tzpanza (2006 November 1)

vörös


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 1)

ordog


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

angyal


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 1)

bukott


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

diák


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

tanul


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

szorgalmasan


----------



## Fortuna7 (2006 November 1)

Kitartóan
Szeretettel
Békességgel
*
*
Tanulj, tedd jobbá önmagad, add tovább a "Fényt" - ezáltal a Világ is jobb lesz."
Szeretettel Üdvözlök Mindenkit


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 1)

hit


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

remény


----------



## alberth (2006 November 1)

óhaj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 1)

sóhaj


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 1)

álom


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 1)

édesálom


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

rémálom


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 1)

ebredes


----------



## topáz (2006 November 1)

hidegzuhany


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 1)

öntudat


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 1)

öntudatlan


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 1)

kóma


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

tudathasadás :34:


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 1)

betegség


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

főnő Vér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 1)

kórház


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 1)

műtő


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

átszervezés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 1)

lapát


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 1)

(Sanyikám nem nagyon "ütős" lapáttal átszervezni ??  )

ásó, kapa, nagyharang


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 1)

gereblye


----------



## eperk-e (2006 November 1)

levél


----------



## mflex (2006 November 1)

postas


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 1)

sardobalas


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 1)

iszapbírkózás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

pankráció


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 1)

Ketchup


----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

becsap


----------



## topáz (2006 November 1)

mustár


----------



## topáz (2006 November 1)

allegro írta:


> becsap


átver


----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

Hot-dog


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 1)

Hambi


----------



## eperk-e (2006 November 1)

zsír


----------



## topáz (2006 November 1)

kalória


----------



## őszi szél (2006 November 1)

diéta


----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

energia


----------



## icsi (2006 November 1)

égetés


----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

avar


----------



## alberth (2006 November 1)

emésztés


----------



## alberth (2006 November 1)

humusz


----------



## icsi (2006 November 1)

kumusz


----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

giliszta


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 1)

gyűrűs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 1)

tekergős


----------



## elvira (2006 November 1)

csatangol


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 1)

Kóborol


----------



## elvira (2006 November 1)

mászkál


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 1)

fel-alá


----------



## elvira (2006 November 1)

egyedül


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 1)

magány


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 1)

unalom


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 1)

közöny


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 1)

mélabú


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

búbánat


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 1)

öröm


----------



## elvira (2006 November 1)

nevetés


----------



## topáz (2006 November 1)

bevetés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 1)

magvetés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

vetésforgó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 1)

palántázás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 1)

magvetés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 1)

locsolás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 1)

növekedés


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 1)

grafikon


----------



## icsi (2006 November 1)

statisztika


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 1)

kimutatas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 1)

eredmény


----------



## icsi (2006 November 2)

sokaság


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

tomeg


----------



## bessy (2006 November 2)

nyomor


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

vonaton


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 2)

buszon


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

napsütés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 2)

este


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 2)

sotet


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 2)

csillagok


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 2)

roka-koma


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 2)

tyúkok


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

csirkepörkölt


----------



## proder (2006 November 2)

nokedli


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 November 2)

proder írta:


> nokedli


 
spagetti


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

ülőalkalmatosság


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

szék


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

négylábú


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

ló


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

ugat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

kutya


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

harap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

fáj


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 November 2)

abrakadabra írta:


> fáj


 
algopyrin


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

fájdalomcsillapító


----------



## proder (2006 November 2)

hatástalan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

gyenge


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 2)

fakanál


----------



## elvira (2006 November 2)

forró tea


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 2)

almasretes


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 November 2)

elvira írta:


> forró tea


 
nagy bögre


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

teáskanna


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 2)

Forgoszel írta:


> nagy bögre


 

mézzel


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

meszel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

kőműves


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 2)

festő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

iparos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

iparkodik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

siet


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

siel


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

pisiel


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

sör


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

üdítő


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

üdülö


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 2)

Balatonöszöd


----------



## Margit (2006 November 2)

..neköm?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 2)

nyaralás


----------



## bessy (2006 November 2)

pálmafák


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 2)

napsütés


----------



## bessy (2006 November 2)

tenger


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 2)

csillag


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

hulló csillag


----------



## bessy (2006 November 2)

kívánság


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 2)

teljesul


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 2)

zene


----------



## bachata (2006 November 2)

tánc


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

öröm


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 2)

banat


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 2)

könny


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 2)

sírÁs


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 2)

vigasz


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 2)

siker


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

virág


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 2)

váza


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 2)

nefelejcs


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

kék


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 2)

kekvirag


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 2)

buzavirag


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 2)

kekszem


----------



## skotkocka (2006 November 2)

komposzt


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

bomlik


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 2)

Amigo írta:


> kekszem


 
sötétkék


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

bubó53 írta:


> bomlik



büdös


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

Wc


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 2)

foglalt


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

sürgös


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

folyóügy


----------



## eperk-e (2006 November 2)

határidő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

lejárt...


----------



## bachata (2006 November 2)

késő


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

bánat


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

boru


----------



## allegro (2006 November 2)

büro


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

iroda


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 2)

ügyvéd


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

kereset


----------



## bachata (2006 November 2)

ügyintézés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

sorbanállás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 2)

illeték


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

idegeskedés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

kiborulás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

csapkodás


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

elutasitva


----------



## allegro (2006 November 2)

ügyfélkapu


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

szerencsére


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

beléptető


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 2)

kilépek..


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

lehetetlen


----------



## Boga (2006 November 2)

ügyfélbarát


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 2)

segítőkész


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 2)

önzetlen


----------



## kkata (2006 November 2)

önfeláldozó


----------



## FGSlin (2006 November 2)

csupasziv


----------



## kkata (2006 November 2)

Csupaháj


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

mocsing


----------



## FGSlin (2006 November 2)

csingcsung


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

halandzsa


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

mese habbal


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

hazugsag


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

füllentés


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

fules


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

pofon


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 2)

csapás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 2)

sáskajárás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

rovarirtas


----------



## icsi (2006 November 3)

bogarászás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

gyujtemeny


----------



## icsi (2006 November 3)

bélyeg


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 3)

album


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 3)

foto


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 3)

labor


----------



## topáz (2006 November 3)

műhely


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

csarnok


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

bevásárlóközpont


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

Tesco


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

angol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

nyelv


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

nyelvtan


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

irodalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

mufaj


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

mi faj?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

A Zoran


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

apam hite


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

valoban HITTE?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

igen


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

/mert/ VAGY


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

varangy


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

mirigy


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

irigy


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

gonosz


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

jó


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

tunder


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

kívánságot


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

teljesit


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

hármat


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

hanyat?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

akárhányat


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

sokat


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

sokkot


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

hiszteria


----------



## alberth (2006 November 3)

skizofrénia


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

tömeg...


----------



## alberth (2006 November 3)

rohamrendőr


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

őr


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

Őrség


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

örültseg


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 3)

galagonyagomboc


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

Táltos írta:


> Őrség


 
Szép hazánk gyönyörű tája.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

hajlando írta:


> galagonyagomboc


 

jóízű?


----------



## topáz (2006 November 3)

zamatos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

ízes


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 3)

..bukta


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

elbukta


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 3)

fogadás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

póker


----------



## Margit (2006 November 3)

pok


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 3)

tarantula


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 3)

keresztes


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

szorzás


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 3)

osztás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

számtan


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

osztozkodás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

csere-bere


----------



## skotkocka (2006 November 3)

ajandek


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 3)

piramis


----------



## skotkocka (2006 November 3)

Maslov (ugye ismeritek?  )


----------



## Karsay István (2006 November 3)

Nem (hűlye vagyok)


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

Karsay István írta:


> Nem (hűlye vagyok)


Akkor már ketten vagyunk!


----------



## jimmy_b (2006 November 3)

Szükséglet

(Azok számára, akik még nem halottak a maszlovi szükséglet-piramisról:

Maslov a motívumok egymásra épülő rendszerét képzelte el, hogy mennyire alapvetőek, sürgetőek és milyen szoros kapcsolatban állnak a létfenntartással. Ahogy a piramison felfelé haladunk, egyre inkább csak az emberre –kritikák szerint azoknak is csak egy csoportjára- vonatkozó motívumokat találunk. 
A motívumok alulról felfelé a következők: 

<LI class=style2>fiziológiai szükségletek (életben maradáshoz elengedhetetlen) <LI class=style2>biztonsági szükségletek (kiszámíthatóság,védettség ,félelemmentesség –vagyis rendezett világ képe) <LI class=style2>Szeretet ,valahová tartozás (magány keresése,társak keresése, közösséghez tartozás elfogadjanak) <LI class=style2>megbecsültség (függetlenség, hatóerő,pozitív önértékelés –értékeljenek) <LI class=style2>kognitív szükségletek (megismerés,megértés, felfedezés, tudás) 
önmegvalósítás (önmagunk és lehetőségeink kibontakoztatása)
ha minden szükségletünk kielégül ,képesek leszünk az un.: létszeretet (being love) átélésére, amely nem kielégíthető igény, hanem folyamatosan jelen van. Mások lényének teljes elfogadásával jár. )


----------



## topáz (2006 November 3)

ámen


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 3)

mindorokke


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

piac


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

eltevedt ;-)


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 3)

eltevedtel


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

te'vut


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 3)

zsakutca


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

visszaUt


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

callanetics


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 3)

Hátra-arc


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

reggelitorna


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

felfrissülés


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 3)

jóérzés


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 3)

szerelem


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

melegseg


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

szivárvány


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 3)

délibáb


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

látomás


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 3)

megfoghatatlan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

szellem


----------



## Boga (2006 November 3)

kísértet


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 3)

félelem


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

bére


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 3)

allegro írta:


> bére


Élelem


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

élelmes


----------



## Boga (2006 November 3)

szemtelen


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 3)

pimasz


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 3)

pimasz


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 3)

páros


----------



## kkata (2006 November 3)

páratlan


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 3)

páratlan-páros


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

félkolbász


----------



## kkata (2006 November 3)

félszegen


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

félszemü


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

kkata írta:


> félszegen


 sete-suta


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

őzike


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

öregnéne


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 3)

Mátra-alja,,, ( Márta alja)


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

falu széle


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

lakik


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

kop-kop


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 3)

gyere-bé


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

Palipa1 írta:


> gyere-bé


 Forraltbor van?


----------



## allegro (2006 November 3)

hoztál?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

kenyeret?


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 3)

szalonnát


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

vöröshagymát


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 3)

*zsazsa* írta:


> Forraltbor van?


Hm,, volt,,


----------



## icsi (2006 November 3)

forraltbort


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 3)

ivott


----------



## icsi (2006 November 3)

finomat


----------



## topáz (2006 November 3)

berugott


----------



## Sunny (2006 November 3)

tőle


----------



## elvira (2006 November 3)

elaludt


----------



## icsi (2006 November 3)

felmelegedett


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

bemelegített


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

felhevült


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

forro


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 4)

izzó


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

parazs


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 4)

darázs


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 4)

rabló


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 4)

gyilkos


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 4)

bűnös


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 4)

rendõr


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 4)

őrjárat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 4)

katonaság


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

fegyver


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 4)

géppisztoly


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

letarol


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 4)

eltipor


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

tiprodik


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 4)

őrlődik


----------



## kkata (2006 November 4)

daráló


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 4)

mak


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 4)

dió


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

diotoro


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 4)

balett


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

tánc


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

csasztuska


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 4)

Aurora


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

lovoldozes


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

cirkál


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

ossze -vissza


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 4)

csomo


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 4)

cél nélkül (?)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

káosz


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

fejetlenseg


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

anarchia


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

anarchista


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 4)

punk


----------



## kkata (2006 November 4)

biztosítótű


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

taraj


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 4)

kakas


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

tyúk


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 4)

tojás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

tükör


----------



## marisza (2006 November 4)

Hófehérke


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

alma


----------



## evita (2006 November 4)

Adam es Eva(a paradicsomban)


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 4)

kigyo


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

csábítás


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 4)

bünhődés


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 4)

büntetés


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

kitiltás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

kiűzetés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 4)

elüldözés


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

hontalanság


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 4)

nincsmég


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

Unio


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 4)

beszerzés


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

Befürdés


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 4)

csod


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

tömeg


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 4)

tuntetes


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

oszlatás


----------



## Boga (2006 November 4)

könnygáz


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

vér


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 4)

erőszak


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 4)

béke


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

Európa


----------



## allegro (2006 November 4)

messze


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

mindkettő


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 4)

egyikse


----------



## elvira (2006 November 4)

nihil?


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

üresség


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

minden!


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

közepén


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

teljesen


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

egészen


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

mindenhol


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

felemás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 4)

Rinka írta:


> mindenhol



sehol


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

bárhol


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

bármikor


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

bárcsak


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

bármikor


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 4)

Bárki ?


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

nanem !


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

lehet


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

elképzelhetetlen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

valótlan


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

mese


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

mondóka


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

altatódal


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

éjizene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

melódia


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 4)

tücsök


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

bogár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

katica


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

hétpettyes


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 4)

piros


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

ferrari


----------



## Boga (2006 November 4)

autóverseny


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 4)

cross


----------



## icsi (2006 November 4)

motor


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 4)

szív


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

szerelem


----------



## bessy (2006 November 5)

érzés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 5)

fájdalom


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

meggyógyult


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

kiheverjük


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

nyitottság


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

nyíltszívű


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

altrnatív


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 5)

helyetesithetö


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

pótolható


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

hasonmás (alter-ego)


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

iker


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

ökör


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

ököl


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 5)

lila


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

orgona


----------



## eperk-e (2006 November 5)

anyák napja


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

május


----------



## Szesze (2006 November 5)

eső


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 5)

ösz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

levél


----------



## Szesze (2006 November 5)

postás


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

futár


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 5)

csomag


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

ajándék


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

meglepetés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 5)

öröm


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

boldogság


----------



## őszi szél (2006 November 5)

szerelem


----------



## allegro (2006 November 5)

jöhetne


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 5)

hiányérzet


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

sültgalamb


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

ebéd


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

déliharangszó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 5)

templom


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Áhitat


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 5)

kereszt


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

kín


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

fogfájás


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Rinka írta:


> fogfájás


foghúzás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

Injekció


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Érzéstelenség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

döf


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

bök


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

elringat


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

altat


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Örökre


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

ásó-kapa


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

nagy harang


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

kongás


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

hangzás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

szólam


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

csend


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

síri


----------



## pockok (2006 November 5)

tulvilági


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Frászt!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

....kaptam


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

nem és nem!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

Félek


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

bátorság!


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Ígyis


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

úgyis


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Kiterítenek


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

száradni


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

fregolira?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

napra


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

príma


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

prímás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

zenekar


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

karnagy


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

operaház


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 5)

...fantomja


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

kisértet


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

szellemkastély


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 5)

sikoly


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 5)

velőtrázó


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 5)

rémálom


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

remélem


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 5)

Valóság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

mese


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 5)

habbal


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 5)

nádihegedűvel..


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

sípal


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 5)

népzene


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

néptánc


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 5)

csardas


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 5)

dus (férfitánc) :-D


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

kebel


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 5)

lihegö


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 5)

pihegő


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

fáradt


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 5)

levert


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 5)

szomorú


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

koszorú


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Ádvent


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

karácsony


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

ünnep


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

fehér ing


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

nyakkendő


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

sál


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 5)

hideg


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

tej


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

boci


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

tarka


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 5)

farka


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

farkas


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

bárány


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 5)

gyapjú


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

melegség


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 5)

kellemes


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

hasznos


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

cifraszűr


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

juhász


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

birka


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

legelő


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

zöld


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

liget


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

pad


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 5)

árnyas


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

út


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

keresés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 5)

találás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 5)

találkozás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 5)

ismerkedés


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

bemutatkozás


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 5)

élettörténet


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

uncsi


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

hosszadalmas


----------



## allegro (2006 November 5)

hosszú...


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

lenne...


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

benne


----------



## allegro (2006 November 5)

minden


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

doboz


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Tóték


----------



## Agoston (2006 November 5)

irgum-burgum


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

egy


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

méregzsák


----------



## allegro (2006 November 5)

útkereső írta:


> Tóték


eltóté(á)k


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

meggy


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

kettő


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

csipkebokor


----------



## allegro (2006 November 5)

vessző


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

három


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

útkereső írta:


> Tóték


Örkény


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

dobozolnak


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

Latinovics


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 5)

szinész


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

volt


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

lesz


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

odaát


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

messze


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

tengerentúl


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

kismalac


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

trombitáját


----------



## kkata (2006 November 5)

megfújja


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

lefújja


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

vége?


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

igen


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 5)

jóéjt!


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

korán


----------



## topáz (2006 November 5)

Korán ( az iszlám szent irata)


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 5)

új nap


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

holnap


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

holnap


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

pirkad


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

nocsak!


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

hétfő


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

megint!


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

manday


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

hosszú


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

lunedi


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

der Montag


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

ponyegyelnyik


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

és...


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

hetfű


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

pányigyélnyik


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

szpásszíva


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

szívesen


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

szívritmus


----------



## icsi (2006 November 5)

ritmikus


----------



## alberth (2006 November 5)

sportgimnasztika


----------



## elvira (2006 November 5)

jóisaz


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 5)

szertorna


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

gerenda


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

lóle3ngés


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

CsollÁny Szilveszter


----------



## alberth (2006 November 6)

újév


----------



## Kira (2006 November 6)

új remények


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

jókívánságok


----------



## alberth (2006 November 6)

malac-sült


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

citromkarikával


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

lencse főzelék


----------



## alberth (2006 November 6)

pezsgő


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

trombitaszó


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

túzijáték


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

petárda durrogás


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 6)

süketítő


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

tiszta lappal


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 6)

indul


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 6)

halad


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

csörtet


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

Vágtat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

paripa


----------



## topáz (2006 November 6)

huszár


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

katona


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

gyalogos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

sakk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

társasjáték


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

szórakozás


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

8 ora


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

munka


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

...kerülö


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

erdo


----------



## Szesze (2006 November 6)

RUMcájsz


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

..mellett nem jo lakni


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

hasogatni


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

köszveny


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

nyavaja


----------



## Szesze (2006 November 6)

baj


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

bajor


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

tiroli


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

..retes


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

teszta


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

teszt


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

Aids


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

betegség


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

oltas


----------



## aberci (2006 November 6)

tű


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

tetu


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

írtás


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 6)

fa


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

fasitas


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 6)

jegyek


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

fasirt


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

egybesult


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

egyesült


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

Izzo / ujpesten/


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

izolal


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

szigetel


----------



## aberci (2006 November 6)

karantén


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

jarvany


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

pest-is


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

hepatit-is


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

Margit írta:


> hepatit-is


 
sterilizacio


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

steril


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

tű


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 6)

csocsike írta:


> pest-is


buda-is


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 6)

tetű (is)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

olló


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

hajvágó


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

hollo


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

Holle


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

ho


----------



## aberci (2006 November 6)

anyó


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

párnája


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 6)

szép álmok


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

között


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 6)

aberci írta:


> anyó


 

naaaa, berciii, ezt én akartam vóna mondani...:4: :4: 
(most gondolkozhatok vmi MÁS-on )))


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 6)

párnák között ??

ehh... inkább a csatában )))


----------



## alberth (2006 November 6)

harcolni


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 6)

csatázni


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

gyözni


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 6)

elismerés


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 6)

dij


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

érem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 6)

3.oldala


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 6)

arany?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 6)

él


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 6)

korcsolya


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 6)

műjég


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

"igazi"jég


----------



## topáz (2006 November 6)

coctail


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 6)

bódulat


----------



## pockok (2006 November 6)

álom


----------



## Boga (2006 November 6)

valóság


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 November 6)

álomfejtés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 6)

csalódás


----------



## Boga (2006 November 6)

tapasztalat


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

gyakorlott


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

rutin


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 6)

öregség


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

túlélés


----------



## Boga (2006 November 6)

ősz


----------



## topáz (2006 November 6)

tél


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

jégvirág


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 November 6)

zimankó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

ablakban


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

kiscipő


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

allegro írta:


> jégvirág


Nagyonszépkép


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

bók


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

csimbók


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

elvira írta:


> bók


Az is lehet,,,


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

netán


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

más


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

elvira írta:


> más


Gerekortidézőkép,,


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 November 6)

valakimás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

Bocs, Gyerek-kort,,,,,


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

új


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

újabb


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

jövő


----------



## Anry (2006 November 6)

szép


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

lehetőség,,


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 6)

alkalom


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

Elképzelés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

élthelyzet


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

élethelyzet


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

életmód


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

élethelyzet?


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 6)

életszerű


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

valóságos


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

élethü


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 6)

realista


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 6)

igazi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

Kékvirág írta:


> igazi


nem-:4: play-back


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 6)

eredeti


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

egyedi


----------



## bachata (2006 November 6)

original


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

hamis


----------



## bachata (2006 November 6)

ál


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

álarc


----------



## bachata (2006 November 6)

maszk


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 6)

rejtély


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

titok


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 6)

kódol


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 6)

dekodol


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 6)

titkosítás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

feloldás


----------



## allegro (2006 November 6)

megoldás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

eredmény


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

siker


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 6)

élmény


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 6)

katarzis?


----------



## topáz (2006 November 6)

extázis


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

köbön


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

matek


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 6)

mértan


----------



## icsi (2006 November 6)

statika


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

elmozdul


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 7)

le dől


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

kártyavár


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 7)

pokerparti


----------



## Gamentzy_Eduard (2006 November 7)

Ures zseb


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

vesztes


----------



## Bözse (2006 November 7)

szerencsétlen


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

ügyefogyott


----------



## Bözse (2006 November 7)

ügyetlen


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

kétbalkezes


----------



## topáz (2006 November 7)

félkarú(rabló)


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

szerencsejáték


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 7)

az élet megrontója


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

bontója


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

bontottcsirke


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

csirkepörkölt


----------



## topáz (2006 November 7)

kendermagos


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

volt


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 7)

elmúlt


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

nap


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 7)

hold


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

....koros


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 7)

öreg


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

tetőnjáró


----------



## aberci (2006 November 7)

kéményseprő


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

szerencse


----------



## aberci (2006 November 7)

malac


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 7)

4 levelű lóhere


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

préseld


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

narancsle


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 7)

juice


----------



## topáz (2006 November 7)

vodka


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 7)

ruszki


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 7)

tel


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

hideg


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 7)

jegcsapok


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

vizcsapok


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 7)

zuhany


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 7)

habfürdö


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

jakuzzi


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 7)

pezsgőfürdő


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 7)

estély


----------



## skotkocka (2006 November 7)

báli ruha


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

hangulat


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

gyertyafény


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

romantika


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

együttlét


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

infraglanti :555:


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 7)

infralámpa


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

lámpaláz


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

megastár


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

lázadás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 7)

siker


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

sztárpletyka


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

bulvársajtó


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

pajke írta:


> Gyorsan futnak a dolgok
> a Megasztár a Lámpalázra volt


 

láttam, összeakad a gépünk


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

borsajtó


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

(az mi ??)

sajtószóvivő


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

szőlőprésvivő


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 7)

szóösszepréselő ( .. az alberth .. )


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

szóbort


----------



## kkata (2006 November 7)

hóbort


----------



## topáz (2006 November 7)

jó bort


----------



## alberth (2006 November 7)

boromisszát...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

vendég


----------



## topáz (2006 November 7)

véndög


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

sajtkukac


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

izeg-mozog


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

baktérium


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 7)

betegség


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

gyógyulás


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 7)

egeszseg


----------



## aberci (2006 November 7)

erő


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 7)

létezés


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

elmúlás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 7)

multido


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 7)

volt


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

feszültség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 7)

áram


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

forrás


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 7)

tiszta


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

udvar


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

rendes


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

folyó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

part


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

fecske


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

ház


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

otthon


----------



## L.Koppany (2006 November 7)

Fogadalmak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

ígéret


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 7)

szépszó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

szavak


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

jóakarat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

támasz


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 7)

öregség


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 7)

országút


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

poros


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 7)

leporol


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 7)

gödrös


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 7)

egyenget


----------



## allegro (2006 November 7)

szilánk


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

üveg


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

fáj


----------



## allegro (2006 November 7)

gyorstapasz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

kín


----------



## allegro (2006 November 7)

keserv


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

szenvedés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

könny


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 7)

szárad


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

jövő


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

titka


----------



## allegro (2006 November 7)

bizakodás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

remény


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

sugár


----------



## allegro (2006 November 7)

áruház


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

raktár


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 7)

polc


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 7)

csecse-becse


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 7)

giccs


----------



## Anry (2006 November 7)

kertitörpe


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

igaz!


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 7)

egyetértek


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

vélemény


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 7)

ízlés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 7)

ízlelés


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 7)

érzékelés


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

tapintás


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 7)

megismerés


----------



## icsi (2006 November 7)

felfedezés


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 8)

rálelés


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

megtalalas


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

kincs


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

enyem


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

nem -nem


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

keso


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

Este


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

ejszaka


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

almodunk


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

ábrándozunk


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

kalandozunk


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

tilosban


----------



## kkata (2006 November 8)

lakodalmak


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 8)

menyasszony


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

vőlegény


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 8)

torta


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

Edes


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

buli


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

tarsasag


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

jó hangulat


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

zene


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

tánc


----------



## topáz (2006 November 8)

orgia


----------



## Gabizita (2006 November 8)

kivanunk


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

elepedunk


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

vagyodunk


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 8)

sóhaj


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 8)

kívánság


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 8)

felébredünk


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 8)

Káááááááávééééééééééét !!!


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 8)

finom


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

tejszines


----------



## elvira (2006 November 8)

álmos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 8)

vagyok


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

feküdj


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

tanacs


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

miféle?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

jofele


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

kisüsti


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

hordos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 8)

kaposzta


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

csorog


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

Margit írta:


> kaposzta


 


Savanyu


----------



## Margit (2006 November 8)

ecet


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 8)

uborka


----------



## Margit (2006 November 8)

...szezon


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

fazon


----------



## Fortuna7 (2006 November 8)

vagyunk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 8)

létezünk


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

élet


----------



## Gabizita (2006 November 8)

nehe'z


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 8)

súlyos


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 8)

élet


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

abrakadabra írta:


> súlyos


 

teher


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 8)

legyen VIDÁM


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

park


----------



## aberci (2006 November 8)

liget


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

majális


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

virsli


----------



## elvira (2006 November 8)

mustár


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

kenyér


----------



## elvira (2006 November 8)

kifli


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

Zsömle


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

sütemény


----------



## Margit (2006 November 8)

sütnivalo


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 8)

kemence


----------



## Nyúsz (2006 November 8)

kemence


----------



## Margit (2006 November 8)

Kis Benze 2X


----------



## Nyúsz (2006 November 8)

tüzifa


----------



## Beya (2006 November 8)

kandalló


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

fahasáb


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 8)

szikra


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 8)

tuz


----------



## alberth (2006 November 8)

fűtés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 8)

kályha


----------



## kkata (2006 November 8)

szikra


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 8)

lobogós


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

tuzes


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 8)

forro


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 8)

meleg


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 8)

napsutes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 8)

hőség


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 8)

tengerpart


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 8)

pálmafák


----------



## Adika1 (2006 November 8)

szellő


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 8)

hűs


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 8)

koktel


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 8)

party


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 8)

rendezvény


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 8)

galagonya


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

ősz


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

termés


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 8)

levélhullás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 8)

ősz


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 8)

hideg


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

esö


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

hó


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

hóember


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

hógolyó


----------



## aberci (2006 November 8)

száncsengő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

télapó


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

mikulas


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

bácsi


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 8)

apó


----------



## aberci (2006 November 8)

puttony


----------



## topáz (2006 November 8)

tokaji aszú


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 8)

jó nedű


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

itóka


----------



## lolita (2006 November 8)

kupica


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

korsó


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 8)

pohár


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

alátét


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

csavar


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

anya


----------



## lolita (2006 November 8)

apa


----------



## elvira (2006 November 8)

gyerekek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

család


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

maffia


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

keresztapa


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

nagynéni


----------



## bogar89 (2006 November 8)

nagybácsi


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

nagymami


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

fapad


----------



## bogar89 (2006 November 8)

trabant


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

pöfög


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

Otto


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

motor


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

rakéta..


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

szánko


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

fakutya


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

sítalp


----------



## icsi (2006 November 8)

hódeszka


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

lambéria


----------



## icsi (2006 November 8)

tapéta


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

festö


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

mázoló


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

mázoló


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

duplázo


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

felező


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

szorzo


----------



## icsi (2006 November 8)

osztó


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 8)

osztó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 8)

osztó


----------



## lolita (2006 November 8)

fosztó


----------



## icsi (2006 November 8)

képző


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 8)

reciprok


----------



## lolita (2006 November 8)

művészet


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 8)

élet


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 8)

Brigi írta:


> élet


,,,vitel


----------



## topáz (2006 November 8)

hozam


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 8)

nyereség?


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 8)

nyereség !


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 8)

nyerészkedés?


----------



## icsi (2006 November 8)

ügyeskedés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 8)

"trükkök százai"?


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 8)

ezredforduló


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

évforduló


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 8)

házasság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

lakodalom


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

esküvő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

tánc


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

mulatság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

bál


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

farsang


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

álarc


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

karnevál


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 8)

Rió


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 8)

velence


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

jelmezes


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 9)

tömeg


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 9)

disco


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 9)

zene


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 9)

Tánc


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

páros


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 9)

debreceni


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

kolbasz


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 9)

reggeli


----------



## topáz (2006 November 9)

tea


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 November 9)

vajaskenyer


----------



## elvira (2006 November 9)

méz


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

..es hetek


----------



## elvira (2006 November 9)

rövid


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

macko


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

mici..


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

cici


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

csicseri


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

borso


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

borsos


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

tokány


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

toka


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

dupla


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

latas


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

pias


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

kakas


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

uveg


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

tigris


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

riska


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

tehén


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

..turo


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

tevén


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

tétova


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

tovatűnő


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

tűnődik


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

tüntet


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

tündöklő


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

tettes


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 9)

testvér


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

féltékenység


----------



## bachata (2006 November 9)

irigység


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

falánkság


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 9)

Gézengúz


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

Pistike


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 9)

gyerek


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

játék


----------



## kkata (2006 November 9)

mackó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 9)

bundás


----------



## lolita (2006 November 9)

kenyér


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 9)

sütö


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 9)

husi


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 9)

rántott?


----------



## topáz (2006 November 9)

rándult


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

kirandult


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 9)

Összerándult


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 9)

kiábrándult


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

kicsapodott


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 9)

lecsapott


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

belecsapott


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 9)

...ajtó


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

szakajtó


----------



## alberth (2006 November 9)

kosár


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

kosaraz


----------



## topáz (2006 November 9)

lapátol


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 9)

rakodómunkás


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

SÓgor:111:


----------



## böbike (2006 November 9)

rokon


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

anyós


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 9)

házisárkány


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

feleség


----------



## aberci (2006 November 9)

oldalborda


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 9)

társ


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

barát


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 9)

társtalan


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

magányos


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 9)

bánatos


----------



## topáz (2006 November 9)

búvalbélelt


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

keserü


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 9)

édes


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 9)

sós


----------



## Judit (2006 November 9)

mogyi


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 9)

perec


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 9)

sós


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 9)

ropogós


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 9)

ropi


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 9)

keksz


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 9)

Hit /töltött keksz/


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 9)

csokis


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

isler


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 9)

lekváros


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

linzer


----------



## icsi (2006 November 9)

rácsos


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 9)

diós


----------



## albundy (2006 November 9)

ablak


----------



## alberth (2006 November 9)

ajtó


----------



## Boga (2006 November 9)

bejárat


----------



## icsi (2006 November 9)

kapu


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 9)

foci


----------



## topáz (2006 November 9)

büntető


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 9)

labdajáték


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 9)

biró


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 9)

síp


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 9)

dob


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 9)

(Sziasztok!
Én új vagyok, és véletlenül "csöppentem" ebbe a témába – mellékattintottam, de a dob után szabadon

ritmus


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 9)

ütem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 9)

Matt Cameron


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

(dobos) zenész


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

hegedüs


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

gitáros


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

dobos


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

dobostorta


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

sütemeny


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

finomságok


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

edesszaju


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

falánk


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

moho


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

gyors


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

furge


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

serény


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

szorgos


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 10)

kitartó


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

hosszútávfutó


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

maraton


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

mézeskalács


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

sziv


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

szivlel


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

tükrössziv


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

huszar


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

husz ar


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 10)

kitár


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

határ


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

határ


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

utazás


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 10)

nyaralás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

úszás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

tenger


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 10)

cápa


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Spilberg


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

rendezo


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

rendes


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

becsuletes


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

család


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

gyerekek


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

sejtosztodas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

biológia


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

urologia


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 10)

katatónia


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

eufória


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

határőr


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

gyönyör


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

szexualítás


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

élvezet


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

képzelet


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

deja-vu


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

matrix


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

joooofej


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Én


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 10)

ügyes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

szerény :0:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

erény


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

erényöv


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

középkor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

lovagok


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 10)

lovagi torna


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

lándzsa


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

halandzsa


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

tojás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

kiscsibe


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 10)

tollpihe


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

párna


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 10)

éjszaka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

álom


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

ébredés


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

valóság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

nehéz


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

kitartás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

bajnok


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

ellenfél


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

verseny


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

győzelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

győztes


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

nyerő


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

félkarú rabló


----------



## albundy (2006 November 10)

pénz


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

kincs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 10)

keresés


----------



## kkata (2006 November 10)

nyomozás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Mrs. Flecher


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 10)

izgalom


----------



## memik (2006 November 10)

Rigójancsi


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

Süti


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

fogyokura


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

salata


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

tepertös


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

pogacsa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 10)

pékáru


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

kenyer


----------



## lolita (2006 November 10)

tej


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

tejszin


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

kávé


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

daráló


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Capuccino


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

Tejeskave


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

kakaó


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

por


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

tejszínhab


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

sivatag


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

teve


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

pupos


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 10)

Quazimodó


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

Eszmeralda


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

sorozat


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Szappanopera


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

Liza


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

richard


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

sziget


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

kísértés


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

ellenállás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

háború


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

félelem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

reszketés


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

lázálom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

ébredés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

valóság


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

realitás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

talaj


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

kötődés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

gyökér


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

papucs


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

haha


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

pom-pom


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

foci


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

gomb


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

kabátka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

poratka


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Zako


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

blézer


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Oltony


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

kosztüm


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

kalap


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

sapi


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Koromcipo


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

jajj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

sarok


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Magas


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

utca


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

sarokház


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

lakás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

pici


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Nagy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

kuki


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

nagy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

aprócska


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 10)

Hatalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

erő


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

fólény


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)




----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

bonbon


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

ajándék


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

meglepetés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

masni


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

kislány


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

szoknya


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

nadrág


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

köpeny


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 10)

tábla


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

információ


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 10)

híradó


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

szőrnyű


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

háborgás


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

értetlenség


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

képtelen


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

végtelen


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 10)

Arctalan


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

kifejezés


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 10)

kifejezéstelen


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

lélektelen


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

robot


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

élettelen


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

elszáradt


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

kóró


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Karó


----------



## topáz (2006 November 10)

karóra


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 10)

Kairó


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 10)

karizma


----------



## allegro (2006 November 10)

karima


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

kalap


----------



## allegro (2006 November 10)

cilinder


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

varázspálca


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

nyúl


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

politika


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

utvesztö


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

labirintus


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

szorongás


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

félelem


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

szellemvasút


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

duracel


----------



## allegro (2006 November 10)

végkimerülés


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

lemérült


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

kifogyott


----------



## alberth (2006 November 10)

kong


----------



## allegro (2006 November 10)

utánpótlás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 10)

foci


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

felmentősereg


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 10)

segit


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

megment


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 10)

Mancs


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

Megmentő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

Blanco írta:


> Mancs


 
nincs


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

kármentő


----------



## icsi (2006 November 10)

tűzoltó


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 10)

víz


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

tömlő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 10)

ömlő


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 10)

Táltos írta:


> nincs


 
Sajna


----------



## alberth (2006 November 10)

szökőkút


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 10)

halacska


----------



## alberth (2006 November 10)

horgászocska


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 10)

Pecácska


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 10)

kecske


----------



## alberth (2006 November 11)

kecskehal


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 11)

kardhal


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

öreg halász.....


----------



## icsi (2006 November 11)

cápa


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

tenger


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

óceán


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

messze


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 11)

szálka


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

szemében


----------



## alladin (2006 November 11)

csonak


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

Csónakos


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

ladikos


----------



## alladin (2006 November 11)

Tutajos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

Tüskevár


----------



## alladin (2006 November 11)

horgászbot


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

peca


----------



## alladin (2006 November 11)

csali


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

zene


----------



## alberth (2006 November 11)

zenész


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 11)

hangszer


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 11)

orgona


----------



## topáz (2006 November 11)

lila


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

szin


----------



## kkata (2006 November 11)

szinpad


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

szinesz


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 11)

színpad


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 11)

művész


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 11)

táncos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

balett


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

diótörő


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 11)

egér


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

félek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

macskától?


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 11)

bújik


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

hozzam


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 11)

kecskesajt


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

egészséges


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 11)

Ude


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 11)

friss


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 11)

harmatos


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

viragszal


----------



## kkata (2006 November 11)

liliom


----------



## marisza (2006 November 11)

ártatlan


----------



## topáz (2006 November 11)

pártatlan


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 11)

elfogult


----------



## idgam (2006 November 11)

ragaszkodás


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 11)

szeretet


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

birtoklás


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 11)

önzés


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 11)

haszonlesés


----------



## topáz (2006 November 11)

hasraesés


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

felallas


----------



## kisoroszlan (2006 November 11)

kisgyerek


----------



## lolita (2006 November 11)

szeretet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 11)

szerelem


----------



## kkata (2006 November 11)

házasság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 11)

jegygyűrű


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 11)

medál


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

érem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

arany


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

bánya


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

rém


----------



## lolita (2006 November 11)

történet


----------



## Boga (2006 November 11)

ijesztő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

szellem


----------



## Boga (2006 November 11)

szárnyal


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

démon


----------



## kkata (2006 November 11)

légcsavar


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 11)

svédcsavar


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 11)

anyacsavar


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

csavargyár


----------



## albundy (2006 November 11)

M16x40


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

szorzat


----------



## topáz (2006 November 11)

számtan


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 11)

mértan


----------



## elvira (2006 November 11)

képesség


----------



## Boga (2006 November 11)

veleszületett(?)


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

jó


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

ehető


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

iható


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 11)

ínyencség


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

édesszájú


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

sütis


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

tüsis


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

szálkás


----------



## elemer (2006 November 11)

tuskes


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

megszúr


----------



## icsi (2006 November 11)

süni


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Avar


----------



## tibi (2006 November 11)

István


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Húúú az király!


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 11)

királynő


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Elizabeth


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

Taylor!


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Filmek


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

videók


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

DVD-k


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

CD-ék


----------



## lolita (2006 November 11)

zene


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Francia Músíííkááá


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

Rómeó& Júlia


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Szenvedély


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 11)

szerelem


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

szerelem


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Ki viszi át a szerelmet?


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 11)

hát én!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

Kettescskén...


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 11)

szerelmespár


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 11)

összetartozás


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

a szerelemnek múlnia kell....(Zorán)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 11)

lehetetlen


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

semmi sem az


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

bizony


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 11)

megvalósítható


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Akarat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

kitartás


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Erőfeszítés


----------



## Fortuna7 (2006 November 11)

Szeretet


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

Legyőz mindent


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

mindenkor


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 11)

örökké


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 11)

végtelen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 11)

elmúlik


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 11)

egyszer


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 11)

felfoghatatlan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

nehéz


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 12)

súlyos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

teher


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 12)

nehézség


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

kibírjuk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

támogatjuk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

segítjük


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 12)

jóban rosszban


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

barátságban


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

ölelésben


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

pláne!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

sőt


----------



## kkata (2006 November 12)

hajaj!


----------



## topáz (2006 November 12)

macskajaj


----------



## kkata (2006 November 12)

cigányok


----------



## alya (2006 November 12)

*- zene*


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

hegedű


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 12)

dob


----------



## lolita (2006 November 12)

konga


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

zongora


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 12)

Beethoven


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 12)

zeneszerző


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 12)

kotta


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

karmester


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

pálca


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

hurka


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

vér


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

seb


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 12)

gyógyulás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

egészség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

alma


----------



## lolita (2006 November 12)

fahéj


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

illat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 12)

JLo


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 12)

énekes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 12)

hang


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 12)

ének


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 12)

Bryan Adams


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

Ian Austbury


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 12)

dal


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

csopdaszép


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 12)

elragad


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 12)

visz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

felemel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 12)

ledob


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

törik


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

takarítás


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 12)

tisztaság


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

mánia


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

aria


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

részlet


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

fizetes


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

számla


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 12)

hitel


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

Széchenyi


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 12)

törlesztés


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

kamatfogyás


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 12)

index


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

adossag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

kellemetlen


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

kényszerű


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

keserü


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

epe


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

kö


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

szikla


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

hegy


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

csúcs


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

tetöpont


----------



## Anry (2006 November 12)

kéj


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

kedv ( egesz jol elvagyunk!)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

akarat


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

erö


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

Egészség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

fittség


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 12)

üde


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

fiatal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

sportos


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

edzett


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 12)

termetes


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

adonisz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

izmos


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

csodás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 12)

gyönyörű


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

barnabőrű


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

napsütötte


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

kreol


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

leégett


----------



## topáz (2006 November 12)

Hawai


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

kannásbor


----------



## Karsay István (2006 November 12)

Cibere (Colás fröccs)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

vADÁSZ


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 12)

halász


----------



## lolita (2006 November 12)

madarász


----------



## alberth (2006 November 12)

fodrász


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 12)

Gedeon bácsi


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

kolbász


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

paprikás


----------



## albundy (2006 November 12)

krumpli


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

bogár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

hasáb


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

burgonya


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

püré


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

gesztenye


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

habbal


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 12)

babbal


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

ballal


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

síppal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

dobbal


----------



## kkata (2006 November 12)

hegedűvel


----------



## aberci (2006 November 12)

nádi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

rigó


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 12)

rugó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

ugró


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 12)

egér


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 12)

macska


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

tarka


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 12)

tehén


----------



## böbike (2006 November 12)

bika


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 12)

rodeo


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

háziállat


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

almozás


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 12)

tehenke


----------



## Boga (2006 November 12)

tej


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 12)

cica


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

kandúr


----------



## alberth (2006 November 12)

macskaalom


----------



## alberth (2006 November 12)

macskazene


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

macskajaj


----------



## Boga (2006 November 12)

kijózanodik


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

másnap


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

ajjaj!


----------



## Boga (2006 November 12)

fejfájás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

rosszullét


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

magneB6


----------



## Kiara85 (2006 November 12)

vitamin


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

narancs


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

mandarin


----------



## lolita (2006 November 12)

Kína


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

Spanyol


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

tánc


----------



## Kiara85 (2006 November 12)

színek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

szinészek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

játék


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

szín


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

ház


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 12)

játékszín


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

színjátszó


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 12)

ketszinu


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

prózamondó


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 12)

verselo


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 12)

jellemszínész


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

komika


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

tragika


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

hősszerelmes


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 12)

primadonna


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 12)

madonna


----------



## icsi (2006 November 12)

szinidirektor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 12)

balerina


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 12)

tancoslabu


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 12)

Michael Flately


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 12)

statiszta


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

egyetemista


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

főiskolás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

gimis


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

ovis


----------



## elemer (2006 November 12)

gyerkoc


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

piperkőc


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

pacsuli


----------



## icsi (2006 November 13)

kölni


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

illatfelhö


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

parfum


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

nr5


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Hugo Boss


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 13)

Victor Hugo


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Dugovics Titusz


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 13)

tetanusz


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

veszettség


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 13)

eszeveszett


----------



## ceat (2006 November 13)

szaguldas


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

porsche


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 13)

trabant


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

antik


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 13)

rézmozsár


----------



## ceat (2006 November 13)

torottbors


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

haaapcii....


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

papirzsepi??


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

allergia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

érzékenység


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

talált


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

sikerült


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 13)

eredményes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

sikeres


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

sikertelen


----------



## böbike (2006 November 13)

kudarc


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 13)

tapasztalat


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 13)

gyakorlat


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 13)

elmélet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

gondolat


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 13)

ötlet


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 13)

lehetőség


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

kihívás


----------



## topáz (2006 November 13)

gyere ki!


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

maradj


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

ott


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Hol?


----------



## bogar89 (2006 November 13)

itt


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

minek?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

ahol


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

kényelmesen


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

élhetsz


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 13)

*Laza*


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

kapcsolat


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

szerelem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

heves


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Orulet


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

szenvedély


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

vakság


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

fény


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

kinlodas


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

vergődés


----------



## Margit (2006 November 13)

..diszno a jegen


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 13)

szenvedés


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 13)

harmónia


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

egész


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 13)

gömb


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

dísz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

fél


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

fel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

tégla


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

mosoly


----------



## Margit (2006 November 13)

felettes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

fog


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

tart


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

vissza


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

hatra


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

nenézz


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

előre !


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

messzire


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

hajrá!


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

hova?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

miért ?


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

merre?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

mert


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Csak


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

...azért is ! :..:


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Igen.


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

nem


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

dehogynem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

akár


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

hogyan?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

ahogy


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Ertem.8)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

felfogom


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

folfogtam.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 13)

megértettem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 13)

tettem


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 13)

vettem


----------



## memi59 (2006 November 13)

adtam


----------



## pickwick (2006 November 13)

kaptam


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 13)

csókot


----------



## pickwick (2006 November 13)

loptam


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

tolvaj


----------



## pickwick (2006 November 13)

erkölcstelen


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 13)

banda


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

bandita


----------



## memi59 (2006 November 13)

betyarok


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 13)

Rózsa Sándor


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

zsiványok


----------



## Clarissa (2006 November 13)

szingli


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

magányos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 13)

va`ga`nyos


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

remete


----------



## eberszan (2006 November 13)

állomás


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

vonat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

mozdony


----------



## topáz (2006 November 13)

huzat


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

szél


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

vihar


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 November 13)

..kabát


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

sapka


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 13)

sál


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 13)

csík


----------



## topáz (2006 November 13)

(Csík)Somlyó


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

passió


----------



## elemer (2006 November 13)

kikerules


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

alkalmazkodás


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

türelem


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 13)

bibelodes


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

piszmogás


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 13)

teknősbéka


----------



## topáz (2006 November 13)

ékszer


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

gyűrű


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 13)

karika


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

pecsét


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 13)

nyomó


----------



## topáz (2006 November 13)

billog


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 13)

csillog


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

villog


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

index


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

irányjelző


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

autó


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

utazás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

élmény


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

szabadság


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

kevés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 13)

viszonylagos


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

viszony...


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

kapcsolat


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

laza


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 13)

érzelmi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 13)

lelki


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

testi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 13)

plátói


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

szerelem


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 13)

levelezö


----------



## zsu613 (2006 November 13)

gyengéd


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

érzelmes


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

símogató


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

érintés


----------



## bachata (2006 November 13)

tapintás


----------



## aberci (2006 November 13)

bizsergés


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 13)

vágy...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 13)

kérés


----------



## elemer (2006 November 13)

konyorges


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 13)

óhaj


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 13)

óhaj


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 13)

sóhaj


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 13)

elszáll


----------



## alberth (2006 November 13)

vadliba


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 13)

visszajön


----------



## kkata (2006 November 13)

minek


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 November 13)

fáj?


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 13)

üresség


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

szétterülés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 13)

beteljesülés


----------



## böbike (2006 November 13)

öröm


----------



## lolita (2006 November 13)

bánat


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

sírás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

könny


----------



## klaga (2006 November 13)

csepp


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 13)

tenger


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

vitorlás


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 13)

napfény


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 13)

ragyogás


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 13)

hullámok


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

csillogás


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 13)

naplemente


----------



## icsi (2006 November 13)

éjjel


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 13)

álom


----------



## icsi (2006 November 13)

látomás


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 13)

délibáb


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

jelenség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

Ő


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

ki ő ?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

nagy


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 13)

igazi


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 13)

nagyon nagy Ő


----------



## elvira (2006 November 13)

te


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 13)

én?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

mindenki


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

eggyütt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

egymásért


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 14)

mindent


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

utópia


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

végkifejlet


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 14)

sors


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

végzet


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

kezdet


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

nyitány


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

kávé


----------



## eberszan (2006 November 14)

tej


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

édesítő...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

update1


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

fogyás


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 14)

kalória


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 14)

számolás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

hiba


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

bukta


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 14)

lekvár


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

légvár


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

álmodozás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

szerelem


----------



## Margit (2006 November 14)

..sötet verem


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 14)

kilátástalanság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

miben?


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

Higgy!


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

magadban


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

dúdol


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

szél


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

vihar


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

hullámok


----------



## eberszan (2006 November 14)

tenger


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 14)

part


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

nyaralás


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 14)

belyegzo


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

tinta


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 14)

kék


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

ég


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

füstölög


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

magába


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

néz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szomorúan


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 14)

bánatos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szemével


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

látja


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

harmatos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

rózsa


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

virág


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

szegfű


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

bors


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

fűszer


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

paprika


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

Papp Rita


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

személy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

egyéniség


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

kutatás


----------



## böbike (2006 November 14)

keresés


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

felfedezés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

siker


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

Elérted?


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

igen


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

mégis?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

máris


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

sikerült (?)


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

eredmény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

kitűnő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 14)

jeles


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

jó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

bizonyitvány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 14)

eredmény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

dicséret


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szó


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

írás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

regény


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

életmű


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

műremek


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

remekmű


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

emlek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

könyv


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

titok


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 14)

senkinek!


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

tilos


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

figyelemfelkeltő


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

érdekes


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

izgalmas


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

thriller


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 14)

szívdobogás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

szörnyű


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

félelmetes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

horror


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

terror


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

szörnyeteg


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

ne!


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

legyen


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 14)

sikoly


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

öröm


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

kedvemre


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

vagy NEM


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 14)

*Meredek*


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

emelkedő


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...lejto...


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

hegy


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 14)

*Orulet*


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 14)

gumiszoba


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

bolondok


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...korhaz...


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

mutoszoba


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...operacio...


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

vakácio


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szünet


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

végleges


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

utolso


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...kivansag...


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

három


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

müsor


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

vers


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

mozi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

izom


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

ero


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...szep...


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

Szepseg


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

én


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 14)

...mulando...


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

örök


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szerelem


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

barátság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

harag


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

beke


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

háború


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

megadás


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

tuzszunet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

golzápor


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

gyözelem


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 14)

hiány


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

diadal


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

buli


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

suli


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

egyetem


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

diploma


----------



## albundy (2006 November 14)

munka


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

viszony


----------



## elemer (2006 November 14)

kapcsolat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

hiány


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

hianyzik


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

potolható


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

cserelheto


----------



## elemer (2006 November 14)

alkatresz


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

darab


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

kerék


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 14)

alufelni


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

futomu


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

tuning


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

gyari


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

hiba


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 14)

szerelő


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

javithato


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

kidobható


----------



## Boga (2006 November 14)

cserélhető


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

felváltható


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

férj


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

HelyettesÍthetŐ


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

betü


----------



## Boga (2006 November 14)

szó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

szép


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

mondat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

vers


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 14)

gondolat


----------



## Boga (2006 November 14)

lírai


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

sorok


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 14)

kassza


----------



## alladin (2006 November 14)

pénz


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

gazdagság


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

vagyon


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

proza


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

regény


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 14)

betű


----------



## topáz (2006 November 14)

vetés


----------



## allegro (2006 November 14)

kártya


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

jóslás


----------



## allegro (2006 November 14)

meteorológia


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

találgatás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 14)

véletlen


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 14)

lehetőség


----------



## icsi (2006 November 14)

ragadd meg


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 14)

szerencse


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

forgandó


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 14)

kerék


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

karika


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 14)

fából,,,,


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

vasból


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 14)

aranykarika


----------



## elvira (2006 November 14)

szép


----------



## böbike (2006 November 14)

csunya


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 14)

különleges


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

érdekes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 14)

furcsa


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

szokatlan


----------



## klaga (2006 November 14)

különleges


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 14)

alkalom


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

esemény


----------



## böbike (2006 November 14)

történés


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

valóság


----------



## lolita (2006 November 14)

show


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 14)

revű


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

csillogás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

villogás


----------



## Kira (2006 November 15)

villanás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 15)

vaku


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 15)

fénykép


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 15)

emlék


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 15)

régmúlt


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

idős


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

öreg


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

elavult


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

ósdi


----------



## topáz (2006 November 15)

antik


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 15)

értékes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

arany


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

fülbevaló


----------



## memi59 (2006 November 15)

ekszer


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

gyógyszer


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

patika


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

pata


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

patkó


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

hejhó


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

törpék


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

kerti..


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

locsoló


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

husveti


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

nyúl


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

nyulank


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

magas


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

hórihorgas


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

óriás


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

horgos(Pistuka)


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

horog


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

Margit írta:


> horgos(Pistuka)


szorgos (Margit):..:


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

pistuka írta:


> szorgos (Margit):..:


bok


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 15)

dicséret


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

Hozsánna


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

kedves


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

kedveskedés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

szeretet


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

hódolat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

virágok


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

kert


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

kertel


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

mellébeszél


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

politikus


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 15)

Telitalálat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

lotto


----------



## Kira (2006 November 15)

szerencse


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

nyeremény


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

szerencsetlen


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

elfogyott


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

lefogyott


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

fogyókúra


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

rettenetes


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

Ivan..


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

csokor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

virág


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

bokor


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

fa


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

tüzelés


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

szén


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

kazán


----------



## topáz (2006 November 15)

szesz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

pezsgö


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

sör


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

pohár


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

üveg


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

koccan


----------



## topáz (2006 November 15)

gépkocsi


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

kötelező


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

biztosítás


----------



## Margit (2006 November 15)

asitas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 15)

fáradtság


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 15)

ámítás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

bűvész


----------



## böbike (2006 November 15)

titok


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

rejtély


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 15)

Mint egy Stephen King film.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

érzés


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

hatalmas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 15)

léggömb


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 15)

Bummmm!!!!!


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

luxushajó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

vitorlás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

durranás


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

tüzijáték


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

fények


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

rakéta


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

jelző


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

hamis


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

igaz


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

gaz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

álnok


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

kígyó


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

béka


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

király


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

hercegkisasszony


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 15)

grofno


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

lovász


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

félrelépés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

botlás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

zuhanás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

repülés


----------



## kkata (2006 November 15)

repülés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

gondolat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

menet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

gyalog


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

vonaton


----------



## aberci (2006 November 15)

gondolatban


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

álmokban


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

mesében


----------



## aberci (2006 November 15)

éjszaka


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

nappal


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

nappal


----------



## [email protected] (2006 November 15)

...feny...


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

sugár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

csillag


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 15)

égbolt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

üstökös


----------



## Boga (2006 November 15)

fénycsóva


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

keze


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

erős


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

mérleg


----------



## elvira (2006 November 15)

kos


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 15)

aszcendes


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 15)

nagymedve


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 15)

Plejád


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 15)

csillagkapu


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

holdudvar


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

éjszaka


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 15)

hajnal


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

csillag


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 15)

Brigi írta:


> aszcendes


Mi is az? (ez)


----------



## rena (2006 November 15)

horoszkop


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

rák


----------



## rena (2006 November 15)

ollo


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

tü


----------



## rena (2006 November 15)

cerna


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 15)

elszakad


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 15)

befűzik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

megkötik


----------



## lolita (2006 November 15)

cipőfűző


----------



## evita (2006 November 15)

rugjak


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 15)

fűző


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 15)

derékbőség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

karcsúság


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 15)

fogyókúra


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

diéta


----------



## Kira (2006 November 15)

zöldség


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

gyümölcs


----------



## icsi (2006 November 15)

velő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

kocsonya


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 15)

remegős (kocsonya)


----------



## icsi (2006 November 16)

béka


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

levél


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 16)

portos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

fizetsz


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 16)

szamla


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 16)

Bank


----------



## mamaci (2006 November 16)

csőd


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 16)

anyagi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

pénz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

fizetőeszköz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

vásárlás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

Tesco


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

kenyér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

pékáru


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

almásrétes


----------



## fcsongilla (2006 November 16)

máréfalvi lekváros vagy tehénturós lepény


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 November 16)

bukta


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

esés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

zuhanás


----------



## fdomi (2006 November 16)

lebegés...


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

repülö


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

utlevel


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

nyaralás


----------



## lolita (2006 November 16)

vám


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

nincsen


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

ures


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

üreg


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

urge


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

víz


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

Tisza


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

Duna


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

hid


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 16)

lánc


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

kutya


----------



## Kira (2006 November 16)

hűség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

kitartó


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 16)

levakarhatatlan...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 16)

pióca


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

orvosi..


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 16)

doktori


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

cim


----------



## tündérke13 (2006 November 16)

lakóhely


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

zsálya


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 16)

növény


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

gyógy


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

kamilla


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

nev


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

virág


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

topáz írta:


> kamilla


 
..*Parker* Bowles


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

Margit írta:


> ..*Parker* Bowles


 
utód


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

nemzes


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 16)

szaporodás


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

mehecske


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

méz


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 16)

édes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

cukor


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 16)

süti


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

édesség


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

erdesseg


----------



## aberci (2006 November 16)

durvaság


----------



## marcusz (2006 November 16)

erő


----------



## aberci (2006 November 16)

izom


----------



## Bogey (2006 November 16)

bicepsz


----------



## aberci (2006 November 16)

karizma


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

képesség


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 16)

adottság


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

adósság


----------



## bali26 (2006 November 16)

adóhatóság


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 16)

ajándék


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

Piramis


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

révész


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

bárka


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

langesz


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

okoska


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

törpikék


----------



## Margit (2006 November 16)

hupikek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

szín


----------



## alberth (2006 November 16)

törppapa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

öregtörpe


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

szakáll


----------



## alberth (2006 November 16)

héttörpe


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

fehér


----------



## lolita (2006 November 16)

Gandalf


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Mesebeli


----------



## dragon (2006 November 16)

varázslatos


----------



## alberth (2006 November 16)

tündéri


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Varázspálca


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 16)

királyfi(a)


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 16)

Hófehérke


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

hóesés(ke)


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 16)

piros alma ( topáz(ka) összeakadtunk ??)
írjak másikat ??

hójember


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

körte


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 16)

tiltott gyümölcs (??)


----------



## lolita (2006 November 16)

paradicsom


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 16)

paprika -- lecsó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

vacsora


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 16)

buli ( fanta )


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

pogó


----------



## L-é-n-a (2006 November 16)

*hóember építés*




topáz írta:


> hóesés(ke)


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 16)

kalap


----------



## L-é-n-a (2006 November 16)

karima


----------



## Kira (2006 November 16)

karizma


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

kisugárzás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 16)

napsugár


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

holdfény


----------



## alberth (2006 November 16)

holdkórosság


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

telihold


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

éjszaka


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

alszom


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 16)

álommanó


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

homok


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

sivatag


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 16)

nincs akadály


----------



## aberci (2006 November 16)

teve


----------



## elvira (2006 November 16)

most


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

sorompó


----------



## aberci (2006 November 16)

akadály


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

butáskodás


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

hólánc


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

téligumi


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

óvszer


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

lufi


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

demográfia


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

visszaesés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

csökkentés


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 16)

zuhanás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 16)

életszinvonal


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

Titanic


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 16)

jég


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

hűvösség


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 16)

fagy


----------



## rena (2006 November 16)

jeg


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

hópehely


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

Hófehérke


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

hófehér


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

ébenfekete


----------



## Boga (2006 November 16)

királyfi


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

délceg


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

királykék


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

palástban


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

bíborban


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

közeledik


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 16)

közlekedik


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

sulytásokkal


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

távolodik


----------



## Boga (2006 November 16)

relatív


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

ékes(ikes)IGÉKKEL


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

szóvirágokkal


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

virágnyelven


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 16)

üzengetni


----------



## alberth (2006 November 16)

kedveskedik


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

csábít,,


----------



## Boga (2006 November 16)

udvarol


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 16)

hódit


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

igér


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 16)

elhagy


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

másért


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 16)

,,azért,,


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 16)

miért?


----------



## kkata (2006 November 16)

kiért?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

érte


----------



## topáz (2006 November 16)

megérte?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 16)

kalandva'gy


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 16)

kíváncsiság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 16)

meglepetés


----------



## icsi (2006 November 16)

pofiesi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 16)

koppanás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 16)

továbblépés


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 17)

átalakul


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

átváltozott


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 17)

megöregedett


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

ráncos


----------



## Spanesz (2006 November 17)

büszke


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

okos


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

rátarti


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

gögös ( tudom,hogy hosszú ö, de nincsen)


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

gúnár


----------



## Spanesz (2006 November 17)

lelkes


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

szívós


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

kitartó


----------



## Spanesz (2006 November 17)

cipőfűző


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

bakancs


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 17)

csizma


----------



## memi59 (2006 November 17)

mikulas


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 17)

télapó


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 17)

hóember


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

tél


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 17)

latyak


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

sártenger


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

gumicsizma


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

kerti munka


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

ültetés


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

pihi


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 17)

palanta


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

virág


----------



## Anry (2006 November 17)

méh


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 17)

petunia


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

árvácska


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 17)

labdarozsa


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

szomorú


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

kisfa


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 17)

vasarnap


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

fűzfa


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

mi?


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

ti


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

mi


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

mindenki


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 17)

bárki


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 17)

valaki


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

én


----------



## lolita (2006 November 17)

ego


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

önbizalom


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 17)

szerenyseg


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

szegenyseg


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 17)

putri


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

füst


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

fecske


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

kecske


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 17)

kaposzta


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

töltött


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 17)

gázpalack


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

msanyi72 írta:


> gázpalack


 

posta


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

tele van mar a hocipom itt a tel a nyakamon


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

pince


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

giorno írta:


> Az idos embere valogatja Az en papam egyre turelmetlen


 

monológ


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 17)

topáz írta:


> posta


bélyeg


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

giorno írta:


> pince


 
Matyas (Giorno te hozzászólásokat gyüjtögetsz?   )


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

szindarab


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

drama


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

tragedia


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

kaposzta


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 17)

örült


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

*cipo*



msanyi72 írta:


> bélyeg


 
cipo


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

msanyi72 írta:


> örült


:656: 

eggyel több


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

*vacsora*



luis enrique írta:


> estebéd


vacsora


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 17)

alakoskodas


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

Paris


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 17)

szolanc:harom-meter-ruhaanyag-garmadaja


----------



## giorno (2006 November 17)

Bukarest


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

Csöcsike,segiitsééég


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

egyetértek!!!


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 17)

Az egyetértésről ez ugrik be: *kompromisszum készség  *


----------



## elvira (2006 November 17)

megállapodás


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

állapot


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

egészség


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

betegseg


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

gyógyulás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 17)

egészség


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

örvendetes


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

kellemes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

karácsony


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

fenyo


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

szaloncukor


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

zseles


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

karamellás


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

vaj


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

krém


----------



## elvira (2006 November 17)

torta


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

dobos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 17)

zene


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

komoly


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

keserű


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

édes


----------



## evita (2006 November 17)

csokolade


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

étcsoki


----------



## lolita (2006 November 17)

étkészlet


----------



## Margit (2006 November 17)

értekezlet


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

érdekes lesz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 17)

előadás


----------



## alberth (2006 November 17)

adásszünet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 17)

hétfő


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

munka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

fizetés


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 17)

értékelés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 17)

napló


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 17)

smirgli


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

festés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

művészet


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

alkotás


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

teremtés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

születés


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 17)

novekedes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

öregedés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

ráncok


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

vasaló


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

házimunka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

robot


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 17)

Will Smith


----------



## lolita (2006 November 17)

vadnyugat


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

Morricone


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

csodálatos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

lenyügözö


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

elvarázsol


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

tündér


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

szárnyak


----------



## Boga (2006 November 17)

lepke


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 17)

pillangó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 17)

lebegés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 17)

libegés


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

pihe


----------



## Boga (2006 November 17)

puha


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 17)

fészek


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 17)

madár


----------



## rena (2006 November 17)

toll


----------



## lolita (2006 November 17)

ember


----------



## boholino (2006 November 17)

tinta


----------



## boholino (2006 November 17)

irnok


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 17)

iroda


----------



## topáz (2006 November 17)

főnök


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 17)

titkárnő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 17)

beosztott


----------



## icsi (2006 November 17)

pech


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 17)

balhe


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 18)

jobbhé


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 18)

szojatek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 18)

kirakó


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 18)

Kinszi írta:


> kirakó


 

Domino


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 18)

rekord


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 18)

csucs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 18)

négymillióhetvenhatezernégyszáz


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 18)

tyű-ha!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 18)

azám!


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 18)

Lotto


----------



## evita (2006 November 18)

Nyertem!


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 18)

osztozzunk


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 18)

felezzünk


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

jó


----------



## Joe79 (2006 November 18)

rossz


----------



## myszty (2006 November 18)

és a csúf


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

története


----------



## elvira (2006 November 18)

hosszú


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 18)

ráérek


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 18)

szabadidő


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

belefér


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 18)

tágas


----------



## elvira (2006 November 18)

szűk


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

látókörű


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 18)

lehetetlen


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

tehetetlen


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

lehetséges


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 18)

tehetséges


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

költő


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 18)

Festö


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

szobrász


----------



## lolita (2006 November 18)

művész


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

életmüvész


----------



## marisza (2006 November 18)

bohém


----------



## lolita (2006 November 18)

élet


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

élet


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

lét


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

létszám


----------



## Bettyke (2006 November 18)

Tömeg


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

busz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 18)

ellenőr


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

jegy


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

jegypénztár


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

színház


----------



## aberci (2006 November 18)

mozi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 18)

film


----------



## aberci (2006 November 18)

vetítés


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

árnyalak


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

szellemek


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

vasút


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

csőd


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 18)

válság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 18)

baj


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 18)

nem jár egyedül


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

krah


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

puccs


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

puncs


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 18)

fagylalt


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

martini


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

tokaji


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

őszilé


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 18)

Asszú


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

szőllő


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

Szürkebarát


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

vadász


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

hosszúpuska


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

golyaláb


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

tócsa


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

ebihal


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

királyfi


----------



## Anry (2006 November 18)

herceg


----------



## Szami (2006 November 18)

nemes lelkű


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

lelkész


----------



## topáz (2006 November 18)

cserkész


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

utolso


----------



## aberci (2006 November 18)

mohikán


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

indián


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

indián


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

msanyi72 írta:


> indián


bocs. ez szinte egyszerre ment


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

tolldísz


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 18)

páva


----------



## branca (2006 November 18)

disznóláb


----------



## branca (2006 November 18)

hát ezt benéztem, bocs legyen inkább ....öööö....szinek


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

kocsonya


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 18)

remeg


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 18)

félek


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

testör


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 18)

biztonság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

lakat


----------



## alberth (2006 November 18)

szentpéter


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 18)

Menny


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

hova


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 18)

tova


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

száll


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 18)

fecske


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 18)

madár


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

toll


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 18)

pihe


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 18)

puha


----------



## topáz (2006 November 18)

párna


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 18)

ágyikó


----------



## alberth (2006 November 18)

Hunniába


----------



## alberth (2006 November 18)

Pannoniába


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 18)

valahol


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 18)

Európában


----------



## icsi (2006 November 18)

közepén


----------



## elvira (2006 November 18)

utazom


----------



## Sunny (2006 November 18)

közlekedés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 18)

haladás


----------



## Blanco (2006 November 18)

Szombathely


----------



## elvira (2006 November 18)

változás


----------



## icsi (2006 November 18)

jöhet


----------



## alberth (2006 November 19)

,,reformcsomag"


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 19)

rettenet!


----------



## topáz (2006 November 19)

pénzbehajtás


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 19)

végrehajtó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

adosság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 19)

tartozás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 19)

kiegyenlités


----------



## topáz (2006 November 19)

uzsorakamat


----------



## lolita (2006 November 19)

kamatadó


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 19)

levegőadó


----------



## kkata (2006 November 19)

levegőt


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

mosolyt


----------



## kkata (2006 November 19)

alma


----------



## lolita (2006 November 19)

pite


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 19)

sütemény


----------



## kkata (2006 November 19)

torta


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 19)

négercsók


----------



## lolita (2006 November 19)

csókkirály


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

csóközön


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 19)

özönvíz


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

bárka


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

olajág


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 19)

Noé


----------



## bachata (2006 November 19)

bárka


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Noe


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 19)

állatpár


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 19)

evolúció


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

gravitacio


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 19)

pofára esés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 19)

csattanás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

koppanás


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

mennydörgés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

vihar


----------



## lolita (2006 November 19)

villám


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

esö


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 19)

szivárvány


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

napsütés


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

verőfény


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

nyár


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

elmúlt


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

mulandó


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

visszatér


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

hüséges


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

csapodár


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

szoknyavadász


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 19)

Pasik!


----------



## alberth (2006 November 19)

Szőke Beyyya írta:


> Pasik!


vagyunk


----------



## klbl (2006 November 19)

szerencsére


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 19)

idegesítőek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

kedvesek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

édesek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 19)

éhesek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

mindig


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 19)

folyamatosan


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 19)

szeretetre


----------



## elemer (2006 November 19)

szerelemre


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 19)

szerelemre


----------



## elemer (2006 November 19)

egyszerre


----------



## kkata (2006 November 19)

mindig


----------



## elemer (2006 November 19)

orokre


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 19)

orokke


----------



## myszty (2006 November 19)

mindhalálig


----------



## elemer (2006 November 19)

legy jo


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

rossz


----------



## lolita (2006 November 19)

Piros(sz)ka


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

mese


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

Farka(sz)


----------



## alberth (2006 November 19)

nagymama


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

vadá(sz)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

pus(z)ka


----------



## Boga (2006 November 19)

csók


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

elvira írta:


> pus(z)ka


péni(sz)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

:d


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

jójel


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 19)

zárójel


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

Palipa1 írta:


> péni(sz)



Béni(sz)


----------



## boholino (2006 November 19)

bezàrva


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

hét-toronyba?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

egyikbe


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 19)

másik(be)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 19)

börtönbe


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

(be)akad


----------



## alberth (2006 November 19)

vadászeb


----------



## myszty (2006 November 19)

kopó


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

agyadba


----------



## elvira (2006 November 19)

vésd


----------



## kkata (2006 November 19)

fába


----------



## myszty (2006 November 19)

kőbe


----------



## alberth (2006 November 19)

papírra


----------



## myszty (2006 November 19)

pennával


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

palatáblára


----------



## iza (2006 November 19)

Kaukázus


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

hegy


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

völgy


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

patak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 19)

csörgedez


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 19)

kristalytiszta


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

pohar


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 19)

jégkocka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

hideg


----------



## Stirlitz (2006 November 20)

Whisky


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

száraz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

dupla


----------



## Bözse (2006 November 20)

iker


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

egyforma


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

azonos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

tükörkép


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

latomas


----------



## Bözse (2006 November 20)

álom


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

remalom ;-)


----------



## Bözse (2006 November 20)

borzalom


----------



## Andy5 (2006 November 20)

Bozse írta:


> borzalom[/quote
> 
> szörnyűség


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

szornyeteg


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 20)

Ordog


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 20)

patas


----------



## tibi (2006 November 20)

kénköves


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 20)

sárkány


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

mese


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

elvont


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

fogalom


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

valami


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

valaki


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

Ő


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

Te


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

(jajj)


emberek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

halandók


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

félistenek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

Herkules


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 20)

macska


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

kutya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 20)

házőrző


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

társ


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 20)

kutya


----------



## lolita (2006 November 20)

eb


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

ugat


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 20)

vauúúúú!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 20)

hangutanzas


----------



## alberth (2006 November 20)

fridzsider


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 20)

hideg


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 20)

zimankó


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 20)

tél


----------



## Margit (2006 November 20)

mankó


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 20)

falab


----------



## alberth (2006 November 20)

ébresztő!


----------



## alberth (2006 November 20)

lábrakap


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

éled


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 20)

félelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

élelem


----------



## Margit (2006 November 20)

mindennapi


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 20)

kenyér


----------



## Margit (2006 November 20)

..törés


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 20)

zúzás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 20)

vandalizmus


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

büntetés


----------



## Margit (2006 November 20)

bün


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

börtön


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 20)

rabság


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 20)

bezártság


----------



## Margit (2006 November 20)

kalitka


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

gyűrű


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 20)

aranykalitka??


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

papagaly


----------



## lolita (2006 November 20)

beszéd


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 20)

szófűzér


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

kormondat


----------



## luckyszilvi (2006 November 20)

asszociáció


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

szónoklat


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 20)

társítás


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

jatek a betukkel


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

kirakó


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 20)

társasjáték


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

szabadidő


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

Pluto kutyus


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 20)

bolygó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

puszedli


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

macska


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 20)

tigris


----------



## giorno (2006 November 20)

azsia


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

csíkos


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

afrikai


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

tamtamdob


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

safari


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

tánc


----------



## kisse (2006 November 20)

Nylus


----------



## Ayra (2006 November 20)

sivatag


----------



## kisse (2006 November 20)

Imádok táncolni, a keringő a kedvencem.


----------



## Ayra (2006 November 20)

boleró


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

ruhadarab


----------



## kisse (2006 November 20)

szoknya


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

öltözék


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

nadrág


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

blúz


----------



## Ayra (2006 November 20)

trilla


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

rapszódia


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

magyar


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

hazám


----------



## elvira (2006 November 20)

házam


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 20)

otthonom


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 20)

kertem


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

virágom


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 20)

rezeda


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

rózsám


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 20)

rozmaring


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 20)

viola


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 20)

zsálya


----------



## lolita (2006 November 20)

zsöllye


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

páholy


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

nézőtér


----------



## drusza (2006 November 20)

cserszömörce


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

szájvíz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

,,,íny-enc


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 20)

szakácsművészet


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

szakács-mű


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

hidegtál


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

Sültfácán-fatálcán


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

fakutya


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

Melegítve:Hot-Dog


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

bernáthegyi


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

mentőkutya


----------



## Pókica (2006 November 20)

bubó53 írta:


> bernáthegyi


mentőkutya


----------



## Pókica (2006 November 20)

Mancs


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

kéz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

Pókica írta:


> Mancs


Mets! +:fuck:


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

S.o.s.


----------



## Pókica (2006 November 20)

jelzőtűz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 20)

icsi írta:


> S.o.s.


ti-ti-ti-tá-tá-tá-ti-ti-ti


----------



## allegro (2006 November 20)

Morze


----------



## Pókica (2006 November 20)

távirat


----------



## kkata (2006 November 20)

lyukszalag


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

adathordozó


----------



## Kira (2006 November 20)

lemez


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

bakelít


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

CD lemez


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

lejátszó


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 20)

játszótér


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

lipityóka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

mászóka


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

forgóhinta


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

körhinta


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

döcögő


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

vicinális


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

vonat


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

gőzös


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

megy


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

hegy


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

Mohamed


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

profi


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

menő


----------



## icsi (2006 November 20)

manó


----------



## Anry (2006 November 20)

törpe


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 20)

góliát


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

Dávid


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

fiai


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

gyermekek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 21)

felnőttek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

nagyik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 21)

nénik


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 21)

nagybácsi


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 21)

vadász


----------



## Margit (2006 November 21)

...csárda


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 21)

...bordal


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 21)

lilaakac


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

virág


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

kert


----------



## Margit (2006 November 21)

kertel


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

szépít


----------



## lolita (2006 November 21)

épít


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

színpad


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

koncert


----------



## Niteko (2006 November 21)

színház


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

Bryan Adams


----------



## Niteko (2006 November 21)

koncert


----------



## aberci (2006 November 21)

hangverseny


----------



## alberth (2006 November 21)

néző


----------



## Margit (2006 November 21)

lenézö


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

közönség


----------



## alberth (2006 November 21)

közönséges


----------



## aberci (2006 November 21)

alpári


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

vulgáris


----------



## aberci (2006 November 21)

durva


----------



## lolita (2006 November 21)

murva


----------



## aberci (2006 November 21)

kavics


----------



## Zotya64 (2006 November 21)

párna


----------



## Zotya64 (2006 November 21)

színház


----------



## topáz (2006 November 21)

Fehér Ház


----------



## Kira (2006 November 21)

álarc


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

játék


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

húsvét


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

kupa


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 21)

érem


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Szűzérmék


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

vacsora


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 21)

látó


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 21)

ajaj, kaja


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

éhkopp


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

gyomorzsak


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

talált


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 21)

sikerült


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

teleenni...


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

bingo


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

nyeremény


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 21)

pénz


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 21)

soook pénz


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

utazas


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

repülőgép


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 21)

kirándulás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

sziget


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

fesztivál


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

lakatlan


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

Robinson


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

hajótörött


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

magányos


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

péntek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 21)

szombat


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

hétköznap


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

hétvége


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

sport


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 21)

játék


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

séta


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 21)

zene


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

tánc


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

csárdás


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 21)

ünnep


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

karácsony


----------



## Karsay István (2006 November 21)

szeretet


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

szuletesnapom


----------



## elvira (2006 November 21)

letagadom


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 21)

hazudik


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

miért?


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 21)

csak nem mondja meg


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

titkolozik ;-)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

szemérmes


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

Szégyenlős


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

hiú?


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

ábránd


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

álom


----------



## Boga (2006 November 21)

Csipkerózsika


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

hecsedli


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

lekvár


----------



## Boga (2006 November 21)

vajas lekváros kenyér


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

eszünk?


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

meghízunk


----------



## Boga (2006 November 21)

súlyos


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

fogyókúra


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 21)

szaladunk


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

elképzelhetetlen


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

kivan zárva


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

kizárt! ?)


----------



## topáz (2006 November 21)

elképzelhető (hogy elképzelhetetlen)


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

bemászok


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

hová?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

miért?


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 21)

zöld ág


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

tavasz


----------



## böbike (2006 November 21)

kikelet


----------



## drusza (2006 November 21)

ősz


----------



## böbike (2006 November 21)

változás


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

barométer


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

fejfájás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

elmúlik


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

remélem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

biztos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

biztosító


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

zihereiztű (hogy kell írni?  )


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

biztosítótű


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 21)

tüpárna


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

gombostű


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 21)

varrónő


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

masamód


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

mosoda


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

szárító


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

meleg (jól jönne, mert fázom :-()


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 21)

aszaló


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

gyümölcs


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

szilva


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

füge


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

fityisz


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 21)

orrodra


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

diákcsemege


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

magvak


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

madár


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

:656: /de nem láttam az utolsó oldalt/


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

pinty


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

etető


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

4632


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

beettem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

megettem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

mögöttem


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

árnyék


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 21)

zorro


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

maszk


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

álarc


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

farsang


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

Velence


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

Dorottya


----------



## Zooom (2006 November 21)

Dragon


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

Web


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

Webmester


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

Moderátor


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

csocsike


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

vigyázz!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

béka


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

gólya


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 21)

gyermekáldás :-D


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

kisbaba


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

ikrek


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

fiúk?


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

vegyes


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

... páros


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

páratlan


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

siker


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

dicsőség


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

babérkoszorú


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

császár


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

cézár


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

ave


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

András


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

kereszt


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

király


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

dáma


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

vasút


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

krampácsoló


----------



## Anry (2006 November 21)

vasutas


----------



## allegro (2006 November 21)

potyautas


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 21)

süsü


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 21)

sárkány


----------



## alberth (2006 November 21)

one-head


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 21)

susu


----------



## icsi (2006 November 21)

üdvözöllek


----------



## icsi (2006 November 21)

dicső


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 21)

lovag


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 22)

lovagitorna


----------



## evita (2006 November 22)

szep a ruhad ,szep a lovad!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

kukoricahaj


----------



## lolita (2006 November 22)

puliszka


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 22)

túró


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 22)

Rudi


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

..rénszarvas


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

rednose / piros orr/


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

bohóc


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

cirkusz


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

cirkuszol


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

hazsartos


----------



## alberth (2006 November 22)

cirkuszigazgató


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

anyós


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

porhanyos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

kalács


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

mazsolas


----------



## lolita (2006 November 22)

mákos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

másolás


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 22)

fényképezés


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

alkotas


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

mü


----------



## aberci (2006 November 22)

művész


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

ész


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

esztelen


----------



## lolita (2006 November 22)

meztelen


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

mez


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

foci


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

labda


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

pöttyös


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

ruha


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

Panni


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

olvasókönyv


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

olvasókönyv


----------



## myszty (2006 November 22)

Abc


----------



## korpa (2006 November 22)

Cba


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 22)

Margit


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

...ééén???


----------



## korpa (2006 November 22)

Te bizony


----------



## Margit (2006 November 22)

érdem


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

megbecsülés


----------



## korpa (2006 November 22)

Respect


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

tisztelet


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 22)

tiszteletes


----------



## lolita (2006 November 22)

Kántor


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

templom


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 22)

Ima


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

imakönyv


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

bárány


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 22)

juhasz


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

puli


----------



## elvira (2006 November 22)

furulya


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

..szó


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 22)

írás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

újság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

könyv


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

könyvespolc


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 22)

bútor


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 22)

berendezés


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 22)

konfort


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 22)

kényelem


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 22)

luxus


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

lakberendezés


----------



## Boga (2006 November 22)

esztétika


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

stylus


----------



## albundy (2006 November 22)

atlétika


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 22)

edzés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

ElhatÁrozÁs


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

tett


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 22)

remekmű


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

pistuka írta:


> edzés


...terv


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

alkotás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

Brigi írta:


> remekmű


műremek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

szobor


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

kőbálvány


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

mármor


----------



## aberci (2006 November 22)

márvány


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

bazalt


----------



## aberci (2006 November 22)

kőbánya


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 22)

Fertőrákos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

sóbánya


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

szobrász


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 22)

művész


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

müvész


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

életmüvész


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

zsonglőr


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 22)

ügyes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

rügyes


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

szemfüles


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

látásmód


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 22)

tehetséges


----------



## Boga (2006 November 22)

varázsló


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

táltos


----------



## Boga (2006 November 22)

paripa


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

szárnyasló


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

szárnyaló


----------



## Anry (2006 November 22)

pegazus


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

szfinx


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

fáraó


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 22)

Egyiptom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 22)

2004


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 22)

???????????


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 22)

igen igen igen igen!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 22)

kielégülés


----------



## vanillad (2006 November 22)

tengerpart


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 22)

hullámok


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 22)

napfény


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

szörfözés


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 22)

baleset


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 22)

mentő


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 22)

rohamkocsi


----------



## icsi (2006 November 22)

sziréna


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

kórház


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

látogatók


----------



## icsi (2006 November 23)

beszélgetnek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

érdeklődnek


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 23)

terveznek


----------



## topáz (2006 November 23)

szerveznek


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 23)

elöadást


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 23)

színház


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)

mozi


----------



## Margit (2006 November 23)

mozgó


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

filmszínház


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 23)

szórakozás


----------



## korpa (2006 November 23)

ÁSz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

kártya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 23)

póker


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 23)

oboa


----------



## elvira (2006 November 23)

hangja


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 23)

zene


----------



## alberth (2006 November 23)

dobszóló


----------



## lolita (2006 November 23)

koncert


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 23)

fesztivál


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 23)

lepesmez


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Maci


----------



## Margit (2006 November 23)

hózik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 23)

csapadék


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

lepedek


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 23)

köhögés


----------



## korpa (2006 November 23)

felhám


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 23)

iga


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 23)

ló


----------



## bachata (2006 November 23)

mezőgazdaság


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

gabona


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 23)

kenyér


----------



## lili75 (2006 November 23)

Jézus


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 23)

hit


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 23)

ámen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

vége


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 23)

halál


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 23)

újjászületés


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 23)

é l e t


----------



## Margit (2006 November 23)

itélet


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

végzet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

sors


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 23)

kéz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

legyintés


----------



## ceat (2006 November 23)

simitas


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 23)

ölelés


----------



## lolita (2006 November 23)

érintés


----------



## ceat (2006 November 23)

gyongedseg


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

szeretet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

érzés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

kellemes


----------



## ceat (2006 November 23)

elteto ero


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

bájital


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 23)

bájital


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

csábít


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

hódítás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

bódítás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 23)

szerelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

mindent


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 23)

szenvedély


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 23)

felülmúl


----------



## elvira (2006 November 23)

lesöpör


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 23)

viharos


----------



## myszty (2006 November 23)

fergeteges


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 23)

felemelő


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 23)

gyönyörü


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

káprázatos


----------



## vanillad (2006 November 23)

kékfény


----------



## drusza (2006 November 23)

biztonság


----------



## topáz (2006 November 23)

rácsok


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

börtön


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

ketrec


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

kalicka


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

zárka


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

madár


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

galamb


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

posta(galamb)


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

kézbesítő


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

postás?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

futár


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

kapcsolat


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

telefon


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

Msn


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

skype


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

e-mail


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

fórumozás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

beszélgetés


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

irogatás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

levelezés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

olvasás


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

információ


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

művelődés


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

könyvek


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

tanulás


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 23)

szabadidő


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

kirándulás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

barangolás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

kettecskén


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

sétálgatás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

csendben


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 23)

összebújva


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

flört


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 24)

szerelem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

szerelem 2


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 24)

romantika


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

erzesek


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 24)

kellemes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

karácsony


----------



## taksi (2006 November 24)

a pénz nem boldogít, de pénz nélkül nem boldogulsz


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

hangulat


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 24)

gyertyafény


----------



## taksi (2006 November 24)

szerelem


----------



## kkata (2006 November 24)

karácsonyfa


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

csillagszóró


----------



## taksi (2006 November 24)

Petőfi Sándor-szerint(Apostol)
„Mi célja a világnak? Boldogság! S erre eszköz? a szabadság!"


----------



## taksi (2006 November 24)

kiscsengettyű


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 24)

ajándék


----------



## alberth (2006 November 24)

adni


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

szeretettel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 24)

öröm


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 24)

urom


----------



## korpa (2006 November 24)

peace


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 24)

szerelem3


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

kérelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 24)

indítvány


----------



## alberth (2006 November 24)

felszólítás


----------



## topáz (2006 November 24)

leszólítás


----------



## alberth (2006 November 24)

infraglanti


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

titok


----------



## alberth (2006 November 24)

misztikum


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

sci-fi


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

spiritualitás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

csoda


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

...bogár


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

mese


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

habbal


----------



## ttimeea (2006 November 24)

tejszín


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

kávé


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 24)

cukor


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

hízlal


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

futás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 24)

lótás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

nyugalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 24)

olvasás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

vers


----------



## Beya (2006 November 24)

rím


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 24)

ritmus


----------



## hajlando (2006 November 24)

*M*ajo*m*


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 24)

utánoz


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 24)

lemásol


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

örökít


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

gén


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 24)

manipulál


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

juh


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

sajt


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

Hold


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

holdkóros


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

háztető


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 24)

cserep


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

kémény


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

kéményseprő


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

gomb


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

megfogni


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

szerencse


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

lottó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

nincs


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

lesz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

álom


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

vágy


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

mese


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

szenvedély


----------



## topáz (2006 November 24)

beteg


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

mégis


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

lehet


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 24)

kell


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

biztos


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 24)

bizonytalan


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

lehet


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

lehetőség


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

ajánlat


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

kereslet


----------



## Kira (2006 November 24)

kínálat


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

kecsegtető


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

fecsegtetö


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

kacagtató


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

vicces ( Rinka)


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

humoros


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

kedves


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 24)

bájos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

kecses


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 24)

csinos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

szép


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

Hölgy


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

bestia


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

NŐ


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

férfi


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

pár


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

örökre


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

talán


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

biztos


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

lehet


----------



## aberci (2006 November 24)

mit?


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

Na-Ná


----------



## aberci (2006 November 24)

persze


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

titok


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 24)

lakat


----------



## bubu (2006 November 24)

Attol fugg mit???)))


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

zár


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

Krisz100 írta:


> lakat


Börtön


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

pizsi


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

útkereső írta:


> Börtön


Önkéntes


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

szolgálat


----------



## bubu (2006 November 24)

útkereső írta:


> Önkéntes


 Tizedes!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

zöbbiek


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

elvira írta:


> szolgálat


Pizsiben?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

T


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

néha


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

izgi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

szexi?


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

hexi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

seprüvel?


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

...és fekete macskával


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

vasorrú


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

vasi vasas


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

vaspor


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

kox


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

cserépkályha


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 November 24)

box


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

cipö


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

kefe


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

..kötö


----------



## Boga (2006 November 24)

részeg (?)


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

füzö


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

iszik?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

iszik..


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

iszkol


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

menekül


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

inal


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

lelép


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

elfut


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

kerget


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 24)

kutya


----------



## Boga (2006 November 24)

puli


----------



## topáz (2006 November 24)

Pulitzer(díj)


----------



## Boga (2006 November 24)

újságíró


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

riporter


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

újság


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

magazin


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

bolt


----------



## Margit (2006 November 24)

I P M...


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

magazin


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

vásárlás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

kényszer


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

pálya


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

autó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

utazzunk


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

repüljünk


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

repülök


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

szállj!!!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

el?!


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 24)

magasra !


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

ígyjó


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 24)

felhők


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

remek


----------



## korpa (2006 November 24)

mekk


----------



## allegro (2006 November 24)

Elek


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

Elek


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

Gyula


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

Árpád


----------



## allegro (2006 November 24)

vezír


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

had


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 24)

sereg


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 24)

katona


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

közlegény


----------



## elvira (2006 November 24)

legény


----------



## allegro (2006 November 24)

lényeg


----------



## icsi (2006 November 24)

bélyeg


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 24)

ragad


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

tapad


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

ragaszkodik


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 24)

csimpaszkodik


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

lóg


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 24)

lefeg


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

lebeg


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

repül


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 24)

repülő


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

pilóta


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

zuhanó


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

repülés


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 24)

sárkányrepülő


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 24)

házi sárkány


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

veszedelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

Zrínyi


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

vadkan


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 24)

vadász


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 24)

agyar


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

fehér


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

vitorla


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

távolban


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 24)

közel


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

messze


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

mellette


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 24)

hozzábujik


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

odasímul


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 24)

átölel


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 24)

biztonságban


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 24)

belékarol


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 24)

együtt


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 25)

egymásért


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 25)

szeretet


----------



## alberth (2006 November 25)

bizalom


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 25)

megértés


----------



## myszty (2006 November 25)

béke


----------



## cszsm (2006 November 25)

nyugalom


----------



## power (2006 November 25)

turelem


----------



## cszsm (2006 November 25)

erő


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 25)

várakozás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

izgalom


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 25)

stressz


----------



## topáz (2006 November 25)

oldó


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 25)

higító


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

festéklemosó


----------



## topáz (2006 November 25)

medve


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 25)

barlang


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

téli-álom


----------



## alladin (2006 November 25)

csepkő


----------



## topáz (2006 November 25)

csipke


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

halasi


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 25)

bogyó


----------



## topáz (2006 November 25)

bigyó


----------



## óvónéni (2006 November 25)

pityke


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

gomb?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 25)

kabát


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

felöltő


----------



## aberci (2006 November 25)

mente


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

dolmány


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

dohány


----------



## útkereső (2006 November 25)

lé


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

pipa


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

mérges


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

hiszti


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

dühkitörés


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

hangulat


----------



## elvira (2006 November 25)

világítás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 25)

felhő


----------



## elvira (2006 November 25)

bárány


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

kos


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 25)

bika


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 25)

üti


----------



## elvira (2006 November 25)

én


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

Te


----------



## Rozina (2006 November 25)

Ő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 25)

mi


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

Ti


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 25)

-ti-tá-tá


----------



## böbike (2006 November 25)

énekóra


----------



## topáz (2006 November 25)

dalárda


----------



## aberci (2006 November 25)

énekkar


----------



## Boga (2006 November 25)

kánon


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 25)

szerenád


----------



## Gabizita (2006 November 25)

balalajka


----------



## icsi (2006 November 26)

dúli -dul


----------



## topáz (2006 November 26)

csinnadratta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

tüzijáték


----------



## icsi (2006 November 26)

durranás


----------



## bocijoci (2006 November 26)

dárda


----------



## parakomedi (2006 November 26)

pajzs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 26)

védekezés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

támadás


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 26)

összecsapás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 26)

harc / :..:


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

küzdelem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

győzelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

eredmeny


----------



## evajudit (2006 November 26)

6:3


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

gól!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

emlek


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 26)

gyermekkor


----------



## Teka (2006 November 26)

ellentét


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 26)

elégedettség


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

öröm


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 26)

bánat


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 26)

elszáll


----------



## aberci (2006 November 26)

füst


----------



## topáz (2006 November 26)

pipa


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

dohány


----------



## alberth (2006 November 26)

Puskásöcsi


----------



## drusza (2006 November 26)

emlékek


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

megszépültek


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 26)

lányok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

fiúk


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

gyerekek


----------



## topáz (2006 November 26)

unokák


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 26)

.. hiányérzet..


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 26)

csoda


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

igazi


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 26)

ál ))))


----------



## lolita (2006 November 26)

áll


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

fekszik


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 26)

nyugszik


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

álmodik


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

álmodozik


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

fantázia


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

ébredés


----------



## willow (2006 November 26)

eszmélet


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

felvirrad


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

Megijed


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

szép nap


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

szép pap


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

holtig tanul


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

hisz


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

bizalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

barát


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

összetartás


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

jóban-rosszban


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

házasság


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 26)

összefonódás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

inda


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 26)

kacs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 26)

szőlő


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

bor


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

fehér vagy vörös?


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

kocsma


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

a Kuckó


----------



## aberci (2006 November 26)

mackó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

micimaci


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 26)

méz


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

csupor


----------



## myszty (2006 November 26)

tej


----------



## aberci (2006 November 26)

tehén


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

csorda


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

kolomp


----------



## kamonk (2006 November 26)

gémeskút


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

harang


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

delelő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

Délelőtt


----------



## tmh (2006 November 26)

Maja


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 26)

Indián


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 26)

Inka


----------



## alberth (2006 November 26)

hamisgulyás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

hamiskás


----------



## drusza (2006 November 26)

hamis kása


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

tej


----------



## icsi (2006 November 26)

tejfel


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

termék


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 26)

katalógus


----------



## icsi (2006 November 26)

nézegetem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 26)

ízlelem


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 26)

finom


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 26)

édes


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 26)

kedves


----------



## icsi (2006 November 26)

nedves


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 27)

síkos


----------



## bessy (2006 November 27)

csúszós


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

csókos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

száj


----------



## bessy (2006 November 27)

finom


----------



## lolita (2006 November 27)

forró


----------



## TrafficLight (2006 November 27)

nap


----------



## bessy (2006 November 27)

szenvedély


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 27)

tűz


----------



## bessy (2006 November 27)

forró


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 27)

ölelés


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

érintés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

simogatás


----------



## Margit (2006 November 27)

simítgatás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

izgatas


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

ajkas


----------



## Margit (2006 November 27)

fajkakas


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

rikacsolas


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

asszony


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Boszi


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

gonosz


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

anyos


----------



## Margit (2006 November 27)

sárkány(házi)


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

tyúk


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

aranyos


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

édes


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

hizlal


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

édesség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 27)

Csokoládé


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

étcsoki


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

Mikulás


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Az orrod


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

puttony


----------



## fcsi (2006 November 27)

virgács


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

ajándék


----------



## Margit (2006 November 27)

Piramis


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

gúla


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 27)

idom


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

forma


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 27)

alak


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

figura


----------



## fcsi (2006 November 27)

Pinokkió


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

mese


----------



## Margit (2006 November 27)

Emese


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

sms


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

ősanya


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

ősapa??


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

igen!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

nem


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

pedig csak kellett


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

nemigen


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

hatarozott


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 27)

elszánt


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

eltökélt


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

bátor?


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

merész!


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

tengerész


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 27)

tenger


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

óceán


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

Balaton


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

cápa


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

horror


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)




----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

piranha (piranja?)


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

lácfűrész


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

tuskó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

fejsze


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

tábortűz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

parázs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

szalonna


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

bor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

tokaj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

tokaj


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

szőlő


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

vörös


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

vörös


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

bikavér


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

bika


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

torreádor


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

viadal


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

diadal


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

mienk


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

szépség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

ehhe


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

nevetés


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

vicc


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 27)

csók


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 27)

szeretet


----------



## icsi (2006 November 27)

melenget


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

tüz


----------



## icsi (2006 November 27)

láng


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

fény


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 27)

derű


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

boldogság


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 27)

család


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

gyerek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

pelenka


----------



## icsi (2006 November 27)

pólya


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 27)

cumi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 27)

babakocsi


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 27)

rugdalózó


----------



## icsi (2006 November 27)

hömpi


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

etetőszék


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 27)

bárszék ( hogy igyunk is )))


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

italok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 27)

egészségetekre !


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

köszönjük


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 27)

jó hangulat


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

vidámság


----------



## hanga57 (2006 November 27)

nyugalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

pihenés


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

békesség


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

csend


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

álom


----------



## aberci (2006 November 27)

tündér


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

varázslat


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 27)

csoda


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

lehetetlen


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 27)

tehetetlen


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

korlátozott


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

bilincs


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 27)

szabadság


----------



## alberth (2006 November 27)

édes


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

sütemény


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

finom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

igaz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

hamis


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 27)

tévhit


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

babona


----------



## elvira (2006 November 27)

kéményseprő


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

patkó


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

kabátgomb


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

malac


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

szerencse


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

lovag


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

lovagina


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

mi?


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

a holgy lovag hisz azt monjatok egyenjogusag van. 
alabardros az tetszik?


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

bestia


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 27)

gondolattársitás


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

gondolatátvitel


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

fantazia


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 27)

képzelet


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

határtalan


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

vizualitas


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

kép


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

festmény


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

Akt


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 27)

akta


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

kukac


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

illuzio rombolo


----------



## alberth (2006 November 27)

gusztustalan


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

tintanyalo


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

talpnyaló


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

hizelgo


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 27)

nyájas


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 27)

hályas


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 27)

májas


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 27)

hurka


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 27)

kolbász


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

debreceni


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 27)

szalonna


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 27)

hagyma


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

holnap?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 27)

reggeli


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 November 27)

utana


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 27)

fokhagyma /elveszi a vöröshagyma szagát /


----------



## allegro (2006 November 27)

Pálpusztai (azis  )


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

zeller (az is)


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

babkávé/az is/


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 27)

pálinka /talán az is


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

alkohol


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 27)

mamor


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 27)

édes


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 27)

Alom


----------



## bessy (2006 November 28)

világ


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 28)

elet


----------



## kkata (2006 November 28)

halál


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

szomorú


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 28)

bucsu


----------



## topáz (2006 November 28)

viszontlátás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

öröm


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 28)

boldogsag


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

szeretet


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 28)

szerelem


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

régi


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 28)

öreg


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

ósdi


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 28)

Kacat


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 28)

lom


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 28)

szemét


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 28)

kincs


----------



## Margit (2006 November 28)

....keresö


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 28)

találó


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 28)

ködmön


----------



## Margit (2006 November 28)

Móra


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 28)

ferences


----------



## Margit (2006 November 28)

rend


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 28)

tisztaság


----------



## lolita (2006 November 28)

mániás


----------



## waterpolo69 (2006 November 28)

feledés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 28)

cavinton


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 28)

ébredés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

mire?


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 28)

szépre


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 28)

kellemesre


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

jóra


----------



## waterpolo69 (2006 November 28)

Kedvesre


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 28)

gyermekre


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

társra


----------



## memi59 (2006 November 28)

baratra


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 28)

napsütésre?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 28)

jólenne!


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

nyár


----------



## gyicu (2006 November 28)

várakozva


----------



## tmh (2006 November 28)

türelmesen


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 28)

türelmetlenül


----------



## gégyé (2006 November 28)

éhgyomor


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

vérvétel


----------



## tmh (2006 November 28)

szuri


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 28)

darázs


----------



## alberth (2006 November 28)

szunyókálás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

álmodás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 28)

megfejtés


----------



## icsi (2006 November 28)

álmoskönyv


----------



## drusza (2006 November 28)

biztonság


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 28)

öv


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 28)

derék


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 28)

szíj


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

száj


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

mosoly


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 28)

fog


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

korona


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 28)

király


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

bolond


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

bohóc


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

cirkusz


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

elefánt


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

mutatvany


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

béka átugor a tüzeskarikán


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

Beka okos MEGKERULI


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

Vagy a karika őt.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 28)

átmászik


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

hullahopp


----------



## gégyé (2006 November 28)

délibáb


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

mirage


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 November 28)

felhő


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 28)

bárány


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

beget


----------



## EditLove (2006 November 29)

Vagy óbégat


----------



## Beya (2006 November 29)

hangoskodik


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

brekeg


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

makog


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

sikít


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

vonyít


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

vonyít


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

ugat


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

harap


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

kutyus


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

kutyuli


----------



## Margit (2006 November 29)

kutyul


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

kever


----------



## Margit (2006 November 29)

kevert


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 29)

szin


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

piros


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

piros


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

szív


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

élet


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

erotika!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

éltet


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

élveztet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

remény


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

szépség


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

álom


----------



## tmh (2006 November 29)

képzelet


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

képzelődés


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

magányosan....


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

szomorúan


----------



## tmh (2006 November 29)

bánat


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

huncutul


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

vígan!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

reményvesztve


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

kétségbeesetten


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

megdöbbenve


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

Csodálkozva


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

ámulva


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

bámulva


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

rágondolva


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

mindig?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

feleslegesen


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

néha


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

napján


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

soha


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

semmikor


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

semmit


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

egyszersem


----------



## Margit (2006 November 29)

babszem


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

zabszem


----------



## Beya (2006 November 29)

borsószem királykisasszony


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

apró


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 29)

esetleg?


----------



## gelence (2006 November 29)

tyukszem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

sasszem


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

ökörszem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

madár


----------



## Margit (2006 November 29)

tojás


----------



## gégyé (2006 November 29)

kotlós


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

tyúkanyó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

tollas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

hát


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

keményen


----------



## gégyé (2006 November 29)

betonfej


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

kőszív


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

könyörtelenül


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

vaskalapos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

kemény


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

masszív


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

erős


----------



## gégyé (2006 November 29)

abroncs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

james


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

szuper


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

cuki


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

barátság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

mi


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

mindenki


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 29)

Senki


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

soha


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

semmit


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 29)

Semmikor


----------



## drusza (2006 November 29)

titok


----------



## Bettyke (2006 November 29)

Mindég


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

örökké


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

megfogad


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 29)

Valosag


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

tény


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

igazság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

igazságtalanság


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

esély


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

megadatik


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

lehetőség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

alternatíva


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

változat


----------



## Katalina (2006 November 29)

mozgás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

választás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

lehetöség


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

alkalom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

számodra?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

neked


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

neked?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

nekem?


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

nekem


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

osztozkodás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

enyém!


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

tiéd


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

övé


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

övé


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 29)

pontosan


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

dilemma


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

fontolgatás


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

töprengés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

gondolkodás


----------



## luis enrique (2006 November 29)

eszmefuttatás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 29)

elvek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

kötöttség


----------



## fcsi (2006 November 29)

család


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 29)

harmónia


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 29)

Szeretet


----------



## aberci (2006 November 29)

béke


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

boldogság


----------



## langbogi (2006 November 29)

keresés


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 29)

rátalál


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 29)

öröm


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 29)

ajándék


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

ünnep


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

család


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

összetartozás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 29)

házasság


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

nászészaka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

khm...khmm


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

gyerek


----------



## Boga (2006 November 29)

jövő


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

sötét


----------



## Boga (2006 November 29)

világos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

szín


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

arcpír


----------



## rena (2006 November 29)

ecset


----------



## molly33 (2006 November 29)

festék


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

létra


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

smink


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

make-up


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 29)

get down


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 29)

donned??


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

magyarul


----------



## evita (2006 November 30)

ungureste


----------



## topáz (2006 November 30)

evita írta:


> ungureste


 milyen este?


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 30)

evita írta:


> ungureste


 


topáz írta:


> milyen este?


MAGYAR


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

nyelv


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

hal


----------



## VictorM (2006 November 30)

vasbeton


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 30)

építőanyag


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

tégla


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 30)

besugo


----------



## lolita (2006 November 30)

spicli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 30)

áruló


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

árus


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 30)

eladó


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

vevö


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

vattacukor


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

majális


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

jókedv


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

vidámság


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

derű


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

ború


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

ború


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

köd


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

idö


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

lila


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

átlátszatlan


----------



## lolita (2006 November 30)

köd


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 November 30)

pára


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

napsütés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

jókedv


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

kacagás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

szomorú


----------



## aberci (2006 November 30)

móka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

(szomorú)> közben nem volt netem

VIDÁMSÁG


----------



## Margit (2006 November 30)

vidámpark


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

hullámvasút


----------



## Margit (2006 November 30)

..az élet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

valóság


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

show


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

show


----------



## Margit (2006 November 30)

...mester


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

és tanítványai


----------



## Margit (2006 November 30)

apostolok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

tanítók


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

diákok


----------



## lolita (2006 November 30)

érettségi


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

vizsga


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

felvételi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

sikeres


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

csillag


----------



## Beya (2006 November 30)

Hold


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

nap


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

hét


----------



## topáz (2006 November 30)

nyolc


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

óra


----------



## medvepapa1 (2006 November 30)

idő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

délután


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

este


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

hajnal


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

pirkadat


----------



## szferi (2006 November 30)

paplan


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

alvás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

álom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

ébredés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

fogmosás


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 30)

kakaskukorékolás


----------



## szferi (2006 November 30)

bontottcsirke


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

ebéd


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

finom!


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

bizony


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

pihenés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

lustálkodás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

futás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

később


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

fárasztó


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

pihi


----------



## szferi (2006 November 30)

séta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

szuszi


----------



## Brigi (2006 November 30)

nyuszi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

tapsi hapsi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

húsvét


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

tojás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

sonka


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

rántotta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

comb


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

csibe


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

tyúk


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

kecske


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

béka


----------



## szferi (2006 November 30)

aranyhal


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

tó


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 November 30)

tavirózsa


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

tavirózsa


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

hínár


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

békalencse


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

ebihal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

békuci


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

békakirály


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

csók


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

kút


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

átváltozás


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

királylány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

meseszép


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

csoda


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

fantázia


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

képzelet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

álom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

alvás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

ébredés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

valóság


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

realitás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

fájdalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

erő


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

fogfájás


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

kitartás


----------



## alberth (2006 November 30)

szilárdság


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

bátorság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

khm...(inkább nem mondom, mi jut eszembe)
Szobor


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

okos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

bolond


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

bohókás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

zizi


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

szorgalmas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

lusta


----------



## alberth (2006 November 30)

stréber


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

"kényelmes"


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

sportos


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

izmok


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

kockahas


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

szép


----------



## szferi (2006 November 30)

virág


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

rózsa


----------



## dragon (2006 November 30)

napsütés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

víz


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

szirom


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

levél


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

szerelmes


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Ki?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

mindenki


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 30)

senki


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

mi


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

Kibe?


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

titok


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 30)

ki


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

lányok


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

vele


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

Csillag írta:


> ki


Én...


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 30)

Te?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

más


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

ok


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 30)

kő


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

kavics


----------



## elvira (2006 November 30)

szikla


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

hegy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

szív


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

oroszlánszív


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

szerelem / de a hegy hogy jon a szivhez?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

Ő (a szív a kőhöz jott)


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

igy mar ertem


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

nagyŐ


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

.....:d


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

Puszedliufo írta:


> .....:d


remelem ezt nem nekem szantad


----------



## nikoletta (2006 November 30)

rovid o


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

jó!


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 30)

csodálatos


----------



## Rékácska (2006 November 30)

szuper!


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

megejtő


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 30)

leejtő


----------



## bubó53 (2006 November 30)

elhagy


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 30)

megelőz


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

Megőriz!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

lakat


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 30)

megtart


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 30)

vasalat


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 30)

bezár


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 30)

börtön


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

Kín,,,


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 30)

tulélés


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

show


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 November 30)

müsor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

porondmester


----------



## fcsi (2006 November 30)

bohóc


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

festék


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

csetlés-


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

botlás


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

botlás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

botolás,,(!)


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

verés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

vessző,,,


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

ostor


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

kolostor


----------



## alberth (2006 November 30)

karikásostor


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

ostornyél (piros)


----------



## alberth (2006 November 30)

sex-ostor


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

ha ha


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

sex-of-shor


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

csattog


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

pattog


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 November 30)

visszacsap


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

jujujj


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

Qkesz írta:


> A csendről nekem az álom jut eszembe, mert én alvás közben nem horkolok és némafilekről szoktam álmodni.


 
bumm!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

túllőtt


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

célon?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

darabszámon


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

mennyiségen


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

Qkesz írta:


> Miért nem tudok zenéket tölteni?


20 üzenet-2 nap-türelem


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

Qkesz írta:


> Köszi szépen _*hontalan!*_


Szívesen.


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

hontalan írta:


> mennyiségen


összeg


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

pénz


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

gazdagság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 30)

szegénység


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 November 30)

kitartás


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

középút


----------



## hontalan (2006 November 30)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 30)

ezüst


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 30)

gyémánt


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 November 30)

rubint


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

drágakő


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 1)

topáz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

borostyán


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 1)

Kincsek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

értékek


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 1)

vagyon


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

jómód


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

ész


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 1)

vész


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

járvány


----------



## Beya (2006 December 1)

félelem


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 1)

megoldas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

probléma


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

megoldva


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

csomó


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 1)

Nagy Sándor


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

rettenthetetlen


----------



## Beya (2006 December 1)

ólomkatona


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 1)

*idézet*



evajudit írta:


> Nagy Sándor


Ma van a holnap tegnapja.


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

film


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 1)

*folytatás*



Margit írta:


> rettenthetetlen


Elmondom én, elmondanám,
De béna a kezem s dadog a szám.


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 1)

alkalom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

lehetőség


----------



## brtb (2006 December 1)

alkalom


----------



## Beya (2006 December 1)

kapjunk rajta


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

rajta!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

_start_


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

futás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

botlás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

csoszogás


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

papucs


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

férj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

feleség


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

felesel


----------



## Beya (2006 December 1)

vitázik


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

konfliktus


----------



## Joe79 (2006 December 1)

összecsapás


----------



## bessy (2006 December 1)

háború


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

béke


----------



## Joe79 (2006 December 1)

por


----------



## lolita (2006 December 1)

hamu


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

szem


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

szemüveg


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

kontaktlencse


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

üvegszem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

üvegzseb


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

kivehető


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

betehető


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

fog


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

tart


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

tesz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

vesz


----------



## Margit (2006 December 1)

vesszö


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

bot


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

séta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

láb


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

cipő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

zokni


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 1)

lábtyű


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

kesztyű


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

sál


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

nyakkendő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

ing


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 1)

gallér


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 1)

kalap


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

kabát


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

zakó


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

öltöny


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

gomb


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

cérna


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

tű


----------



## topáz (2006 December 1)

tetű


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

serke


----------



## topáz (2006 December 1)

serkent


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

kávé


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

tea


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 1)

csésze


----------



## lolita (2006 December 1)

csészealj


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

kiskanál


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 1)

Kavepotlo


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 1)

cikória


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 1)

maláta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

saláta


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

savanyuság


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

öntet


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

paradicsom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

paprika


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Uborka


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

szalonna


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Hagyma


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

ecet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

cukor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

édesség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

torta


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Kremes


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

rétes


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

almás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

túrós


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Lepeny


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

tökös-mákos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

kapros


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Tokfozelek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

béles


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

almás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

káposztás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

kocka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

gömb


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

hasáb


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

paralelogramma


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

trapéz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

tégla


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

négyzet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

kocka


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

....has


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

dobókocka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

...menés


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

fej


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

fejetlen


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

eszetlen


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

eszelőske


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

szeleburdi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

szélvész


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 1)

szélike


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

szertelen


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

szeress


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

szeretek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

tudom


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

érzéssel?


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

teljes odaadással


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

lángolva


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

szerelemmel


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

örökké


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

mindhalálig


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

holtomig


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

tovább


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

reinkarnáció


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

telitalálat


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 1)

Lotto


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

ötös


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

nyeremény


----------



## elvira (2006 December 1)

remény


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

csoki


----------



## proder (2006 December 1)

mikulás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

virág


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

gyöngy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

kagyló


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

tenger


----------



## elemer (2006 December 1)

ajandek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

virág


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 1)

mosoly


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

jókedv


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

nevetés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

kacagás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

móka


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

öröm


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

boldogság


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

szeretet


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

ünnep


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 1)

lélek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

mise


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

áhitat


----------



## pockok (2006 December 1)

templom


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

szent


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

glória


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 1)

Liturgia


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

gyónás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

pap


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 1)

Ige


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

szentség


----------



## fcsi (2006 December 1)

áldás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

szenteltvíz


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

tömjén


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

füst


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

ostya


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

nápolyi


----------



## allegro (2006 December 1)

pizza


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

sajtos


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

olasz


----------



## allegro (2006 December 1)

én (félig  )


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 December 1)

te


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

szuper!


----------



## Boga (2006 December 1)

klassz!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

remek


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 December 1)

jó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

...estét


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 December 1)

nekedis...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

kívánok!


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

mindenkinek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

szeretettel


----------



## aberci (2006 December 1)

énis


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 1)

szívből


----------



## aberci (2006 December 1)

őszintén


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 1)

becsülettel


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

igazán


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 1)

lazán


----------



## böbike (2006 December 1)

valóság


----------



## alberth (2006 December 1)

telibetrafálta


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 1)

igazság


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

tény


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 1)

valóság


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 December 1)

ábránd


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 1)

képzelet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

ábrándozás


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 1)

rózsaszínfelhő


----------



## gajda (2006 December 1)

Álom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

szerelem


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 1)

csalódás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

boldogság


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 1)

létezik?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

létezik!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

akarnikell


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

tenni


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

amit szíved diktál


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

érezni


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

előérzet


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 1)

csüggedés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

lelombozódás


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 1)

zuhanás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

földetérés


----------



## alberth (2006 December 1)

depresszió


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

szárnyalás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

szerelem


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

kincs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

gazdagság


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

kapzsiság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

bűn


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

bűnhődés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 1)

kötelező


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 1)

gyónás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 1)

áldozás


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 1)

ima


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 2)

olvasó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 2)

rózsafüzér


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 2)

Biblia


----------



## topáz (2006 December 2)

Apostolok


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 2)

"cselekedetek"


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

Kamillavirág


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 2)

tea


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

gyógynövény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 2)

hatékony


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 2)

gyulladáscsökkentő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 2)

antibiotikum


----------



## elvira (2006 December 2)

gyógyulás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 2)

egészség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 2)

életerő


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

vitalitás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 2)

napfény


----------



## Boga (2006 December 2)

nyár


----------



## elvira (2006 December 2)

meleg


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 2)

galagonya


----------



## Boga (2006 December 2)

Izzi (a Vrága)


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 2)

világít


----------



## Boga (2006 December 2)

lángol


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 2)

szerelem


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

ifjúság


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 2)

bohóság


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

élet


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 2)

létezés


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

valóság


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 2)

rideg (valóság)


----------



## Varesz (2006 December 2)

komor


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

borus


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 2)

bizalom


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 2)

szeretet


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 2)

vígalom


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

mulatság


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 2)

dáridó


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 2)

lakodalom


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 2)

dinom-dánom


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

buli


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

üdvözlet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 2)

távirat


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

*s*

rosszhír


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 2)

jóhír


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

értesítés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 2)

levél


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

postás = levélkézbesítő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 2)

kutya


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

harapás


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 2)

szőrével


----------



## biborka (2006 December 2)

állatvédelem


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

környezetvédelem


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 3)

Hírhozó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 3)

újság


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 3)

újságos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

posta


----------



## Varesz (2006 December 3)

postás józsi


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

Józsi?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

mindenhol?


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 3)

mindenkor?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

valaha


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

régen


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

mesében


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

lehet


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 3)

elkepzelheto


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

talán


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 3)

talany


----------



## allegro (2006 December 3)

netán


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 3)

esetleg


----------



## allegro (2006 December 3)

csocsike írta:


> talany


nyalat


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 3)

pistuka írta:


> esetleg


 

felesleg


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

nem biztos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

bizonytalan


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 3)

allegro írta:


> nyalat


 

Nyelves


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

jól lemaradtam 
borravaló


----------



## allegro (2006 December 3)

kétséges


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 3)

tény


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

fény


----------



## allegro (2006 December 3)

fénylény


----------



## kkata (2006 December 3)

ufo


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 3)

szellem


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

palack


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

Aladin


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 3)

mese


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 3)

autó


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 3)

Ferrari


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

álom


----------



## skotkocka (2006 December 3)

rozsaszin felho


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 3)

naplemente


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 3)

romantika


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 3)

valóság


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

szomorú


----------



## OrsiMama (2006 December 3)

La Traviata


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

Verdi


----------



## gajda (2006 December 3)

talány


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

rejtvény


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

gondolkodás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 3)

pozitív


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

negatív


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 3)

elem


----------



## Boga (2006 December 3)

pólus


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

sarok


----------



## aberci (2006 December 3)

kép


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

fotó


----------



## Boga (2006 December 3)

megörökít


----------



## aberci (2006 December 3)

lefest


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

dokumentál


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

leigazol


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

rendőr


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

ajaj


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

jaj nekem


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

találkoztatok?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

nem


----------



## aberci (2006 December 3)

kár


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 3)

talán


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

lehetőség


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

remény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

hit


----------



## biborka (2006 December 3)

szeretet


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 3)

vezéreljen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

utjaidon


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 3)

életút


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 3)

sors


----------



## biborka (2006 December 3)

szerencse


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

boldogság


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 3)

szeretet


----------



## evita (2006 December 3)

level


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

üdvözlet


----------



## bikó (2006 December 3)

mosoly


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

barátság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 3)

szeretet


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 3)

MegÉrtÉs


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 3)

összetartozás


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 3)

házasság


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 3)

Tragedia


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 4)

valoper


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

ügyvéd


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

gyerektartas


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

germekelhelyezés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

per


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

ugyved


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

Dr. Komjogtantóbácsi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

jófej!!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

jópasi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

mondtad


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

ismételgetem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

elmélyülés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

imádat


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

szerelem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

lángoló


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

parázsló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

tüzes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

forró


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

csók


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

szenvedélyes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

halalosan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

mindörökké


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Amen


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

fogadalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Igazsag


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

őszinteség


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 4)

lelkiismeret


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

jó


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 4)

onbizalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

egoizmus


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 4)

na'rcizmus


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

gonoszság


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 4)

undorito


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

gusztustalan


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Pfuj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

hangutánzó szó


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

mellenyultam


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

hiba


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

javithato


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

helyrehozható


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

kesz


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

teljes


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 4)

egész


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 4)

jóakarat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

gonoszság


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

nincs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

van


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

szeretet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

szerelem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 4)

házasság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

gyerek


----------



## kkata (2006 December 4)

kisfiú


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

iker


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

anyós


----------



## lolita (2006 December 4)

messze


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

távol


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

szívedben


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

szerelem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

folyamatosan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

lángol


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

felemészt


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

kifacsar


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

éleszt


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

kelt


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

újra


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

kesztyu


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

zokni


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

lukas


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

stoppold


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

cérna


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

Szoktam.

/Beka tud varni/


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

spórol


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

fukar


----------



## biborka (2006 December 4)

garasoskodó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

meggondolt


----------



## lolita (2006 December 4)

bölcs


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

tapasztalt


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

sokatlátott


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

érett


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

paradicsom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

zamatos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

lédús


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

ebéd


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

kávé


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 4)

forró


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

ebéd


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 4)

jóétvágyat


----------



## aberci (2006 December 4)

köszönöm


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 4)

egészségedre


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 4)

protokoll


----------



## aberci (2006 December 4)

etikett


----------



## lolita (2006 December 4)

illemtan


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

jólnevelt


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 4)

udvarias


----------



## Margit (2006 December 4)

udvaros


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

gazda


----------



## Margit (2006 December 4)

gazdag


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

tehetös


----------



## Margit (2006 December 4)

tehetetlen


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

lehetetlen


----------



## Margit (2006 December 4)

ehetetlen


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 4)

telhetetlen


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

falánk


----------



## Margit (2006 December 4)

fal


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

építkezés


----------



## Beya (2006 December 4)

cement


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

tégla


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 4)

palota


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

cifra


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

györgy


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

zongoramüvész


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

koncert


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

csodálatos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

emlékezetes


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 4)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

élmény


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 4)

álom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

valóság


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 4)

élet


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

tér


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 4)

űr


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 4)

nihil


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

nirvana


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 4)

Kurt Cubain


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 4)

nagyneni


----------



## Anry (2006 December 4)

tante


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

Emma


----------



## allegro (2006 December 4)

Óma


----------



## Anry (2006 December 4)

holnap


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

leszek


----------



## Anry (2006 December 4)

tornán?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 4)

futás (holnap)


----------



## Anry (2006 December 4)

kergetés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 4)

fogocska


----------



## Anry (2006 December 4)

bujócska


----------



## allegro (2006 December 4)

számháború


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 4)

költségvetés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

pályázat


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 4)

elutasitva


----------



## elvira (2006 December 4)

nyertes


----------



## allegro (2006 December 4)

bánatpénz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 4)

lelépésidij


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 4)

belépési díj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

jegy


----------



## alberth (2006 December 4)

pénztárca


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 4)

erszény


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 4)

buksza


----------



## Bözse (2006 December 5)

pénz


----------



## kincsem (2006 December 5)

apro


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 5)

pici


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

iciri-piciri


----------



## medvepapa1 (2006 December 5)

ökröcske


----------



## Margit (2006 December 5)

tököcske


----------



## lolita (2006 December 5)

kismacska


----------



## Beya (2006 December 5)

egér


----------



## Margit (2006 December 5)

Eger


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

csizmácska


----------



## Rozina (2006 December 5)

mikulás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 5)

télapó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

szakállas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

krampusz


----------



## tmh (2006 December 5)

virgács


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

faág


----------



## Margit (2006 December 5)

bunkócska


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

butuska


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

hála


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

köszönet


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 5)

udvariasság


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

tisztelet


----------



## Margit (2006 December 5)

tiszt


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

telet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

nyarat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

gyorsan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

gyorsabban


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

azonnal


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

most


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

rögtön


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

jön


----------



## albundy (2006 December 5)

Megy


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

érkezik


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

tavasszal


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 5)

kikelet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

napnyugta


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

este


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 5)

éjszaka


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 5)

hold


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 5)

holdfeny


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 5)

csönd


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

lélegzet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

elakad


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

szépség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

szépség


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

lelki


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 5)

Pasztor


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

juhok


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

juhász


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

suba


----------



## elvira (2006 December 5)

furulya


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

hangszer


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 5)

zenekar


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

tánc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

muzsika


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

tangó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 5)

keringő


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

Johann Strauss


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

bécsi


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

szelet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

torta


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

torna


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

mozgás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

egészség


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

közérzet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

javul


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

alakul


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

változás


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

aranykor


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

jöhetne


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

érezned kellene


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

sikertelen


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

elvetés


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 5)

ellenvetés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

nem


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

tagadás


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

dagadás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

Én?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

fogadás


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> Én?



(off, kimaradt egy oldalam)

nem


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

dehoooogy!


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

Á


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

Bé


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

alfabet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

analfabet


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

tudatlan


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

oktalan


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

tudom


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

értem


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

felfogom


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

értelmezem


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

szelektálom


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

válogatom


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

nagyság szerint


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

sorba


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

rakva


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

egymásra


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

hegyére


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

bele


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

halomba


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

karomba


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

kivel?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

kedveseddel


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

kedvesebben


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

ciróka-maróka


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

gyermekjáték


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

búgócsiga


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

ugrállókötél


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

önfeledség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

ifjúság


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

bohóság


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

mohóság


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 5)

gyomorrontás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

koplalás


----------



## bessy (2006 December 5)

böjt


----------



## allegro (2006 December 5)

bojt


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 5)

sapka


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

kalap


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

kabát


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

köpeny


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

eső?


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 5)

ernyő


----------



## bessy (2006 December 5)

képernyő


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 5)

nagyképernyős?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

Tv


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 5)

maci


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 5)

Manócska


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

Böbe


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

baba


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 5)

bába


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 5)

asszony


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

szülésznő


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

doktor


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 5)

nőgyógyász


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 5)

háziorvos


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 5)

Ügyelet


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 5)

mentő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

sziréna


----------



## FGSlin (2006 December 5)

félelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

élelem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

eleség


----------



## FGSlin (2006 December 5)

táp


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 5)

kutya


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 5)

macska


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

degu


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

csincsilla


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

nyul?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nem


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

Lop?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

néha


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

ragados


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

levakarhatatlan


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

pusz?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nemén


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

ki?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

chatesrútság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

p--ke?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nemlány


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

érthetetlen


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

p...ca


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

vértszív?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

akkormiiiii?!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

képküldős


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

pfujjjjj!!!!


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

álomelillan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kiábrándulás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

mégazsem!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

hányinger


----------



## kincsem (2006 December 6)

rokázás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

öklendezés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

bírodmég?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nemnagyon


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

tente


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nemsokára


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

Mikor?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

tavasszal


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

addignemalszol???!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

deigendenemsokat


----------



## kincsem (2006 December 6)

na most ez beszelgetö topic lett


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

nem


----------



## kincsem (2006 December 6)

ok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 6)

okozat


----------



## Anry (2006 December 6)

tesz


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

tesco


----------



## Anry (2006 December 6)

Margit írta:


> tesco



(haha)

bevásárlás


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

stressz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

nyugalom


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 6)

Béke


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

karácsony


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 6)

hó


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

hóember


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 6)

remek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

nagyszerü


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 6)

Siker


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

eredmény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 6)

látható


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

láthatatlan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 6)

eredménytelen


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

döntetlen


----------



## Leee_a (2006 December 6)

0:0


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 6)

egyenlő


----------



## Kicsipóni (2006 December 6)

egál


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 6)

remi / sakkban a dontetlen /


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

rém


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 6)

Belfegor


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

óriás


----------



## Kicsipóni (2006 December 6)

félelem


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 6)

retteges


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 6)

órái


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 6)

elmúlik


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

megmarad


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

él


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

létezik


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

mélyül


----------



## Ida (2006 December 6)

J_Móni!
A türelem rózsát terem. Ne feledd amiről beszéltünk...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szertefoszlik


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

elillan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

végetér


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

megszűnik


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

újraéled


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

élesztés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

lélegeztetés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

kompresszió


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szívmasszázs


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

masszázs


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kezek


----------



## aberci (2006 December 6)

alkotás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

mű


----------



## Margit (2006 December 6)

mütét


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szike


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 6)

sebész


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

Bogyó doktor


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

Bubó


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 6)

Bobó (Nyomasek)


----------



## topáz (2006 December 6)

fűzfapoéta


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 6)

költő


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kereső


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

pénz


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

fizetés


----------



## aberci (2006 December 6)

kereset


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kiadás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 6)

vásárlás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

eladás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

piac


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kofa


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

arus


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

vevő


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 6)

alkudozás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

álmodozás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 6)

csalóka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

kellemes


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 6)

ünnep


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

család


----------



## gyicu (2006 December 6)

meghitt


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

szeretet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szerelem


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

csodás


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

botrany


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

katasztrófa


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

hajtépés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

fodrász


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

Kopasz


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

copfos


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

kislány


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 6)

frizura


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

fizimiska


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

kulalak


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

helyesírás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 6)

nyelvtan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

csók


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

gondolat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

beteljesülés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

önbizalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

hiány


----------



## elvira (2006 December 6)

pótlás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

protézis


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 6)

kor(ság)


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 6)

betegség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

egészség ( Még Te sem alszol? Ej ej!)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

igazság


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

valóság


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

elethu


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

elethu


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

duplán?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

egyszer


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

veletlen


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szerencsés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

boldog


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

szerelmes


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

vidám


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

mosolygós


----------



## alberth (2006 December 6)

plazma


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 6)

kedves


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

aranyos


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 6)

édes


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

sütemény


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

nemeszünk!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

koplalunk


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

pontosan (csak receptet olvasgatunk és jóllakunk)


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

Hát.....


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 6)

elég


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 6)

kevés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 6)

sok


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 6)

rengeteg


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

semennyi


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

valamennyi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

összes


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

mindegyik


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

néhány


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

egy-két


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

pár


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

szép


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

kecses


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

csinos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

kívánatos


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 7)

sexi


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

nőies


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 7)

tulajdonsag


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

tulajdon


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 7)

jellemvonás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

felvonás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

tömeg


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

súly


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

felesleg?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

profit


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

befektetés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

ágyba?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

bankba?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

csőd


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

eljárás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

bíróság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

bahajtás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

felhajtás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

hazugság


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

igazság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

nyugalom


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

kettesben


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

együtt


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

ligetben


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

erdőben


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

kézenfogva


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

beszélgetve


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

sétálni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

kellemes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

délutánok


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

esték


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

romantika


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

gyertyák


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

meghittség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

zene


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

tánc


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

lassan


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

összebújva


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

csók


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

érzéki


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

ölelés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

forró


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

szenvedélyesen


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

vágyakozás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

simogatás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

öröm


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

szárnyalás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

lélegzet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

feltámadás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

elrontod?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

javítom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

újraírod?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

átírom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

jobb?.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

mindennél


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

letarol?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

teljesen


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

megértem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

köszönöm


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

aludjunk


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

várom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

maradj


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

álmodj szépet


----------



## mamaci (2006 December 7)

a hercegről


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

Őróla


----------



## gajda (2006 December 7)

Ébredés


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 7)

fogmosas!


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

álmosság


----------



## Athyyna (2006 December 7)

kávé


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 7)

fekete


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

...Péter


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 7)

tudatlansag


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

hajlando írta:


> tudatlansag


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 7)

tudás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 7)

bölcsesség


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 7)

megfontoltság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 7)

tapasztalt


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

tapasz


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 7)

papas & mamas


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

szülöértekezlet


----------



## fdomi (2006 December 7)

osztályfőnök


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 7)

rovó


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 7)

intő


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

róvás írás


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 7)

csillagkapu


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

csillagút


----------



## Hps (2006 December 7)

göncölszekér


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

kis?


----------



## borez (2006 December 7)

pákász


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

ász


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

dáma


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

póker


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

arc


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

arcátlan


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

álarc


----------



## Margit (2006 December 7)

karnevál


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

váll


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

Velence


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

víz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

gondola


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

gondolat


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 7)

sebes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

szív


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 7)

dobogas


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

csalódás


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 7)

banat


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

bocs, ez még a szívre akart menni  dobogásra egyértelmű LÓ


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

boldogság


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 7)

orom


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

hala


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

köszönet


----------



## Sunny (2006 December 7)

szívesség


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

segitseg


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

együttérzés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

kozosseg


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 7)

részvét


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

csoprt


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

gyulekezet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

hívők


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

egyház


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

kethaz


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

kertesház


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

virágok


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

mikulásvirág


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

bokrok


----------



## agikahobo (2006 December 7)

tavasz


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

hóvirág


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

télvége


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

téltemető


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

hetvege


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

tavasz


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

vasárnap


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

ünnep


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

karácsony


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

ajandek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

ajándék


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

fenyőfa


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

csillagszóró


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

tabortuz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

szalonna


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

nyárs


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

kenyér


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

megint???!


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

igyunk !


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

vizet ?


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

hááát...


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 7)

vöröset ?


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

tüzeset !


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

hatareset


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 7)

hanyatt esett


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

bizonytalanság


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 7)

ittasság


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

rossz


----------



## alberth (2006 December 7)

vinkó


----------



## alberth (2006 December 7)

ecet...


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

lőre


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

rossz


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

duplán?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

mindkettö


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

pár


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

szerelmespár?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 7)

intimpáros


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

társ


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

élet


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

megértő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

figyelmes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

szerető


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

kedves


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

segítőkész


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

humoros


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

jókedélyű


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

izmos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

vidám


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

eszes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

pénzes


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

rákérdezhetek?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

Ki az?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 7)

rá


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

(csak nem a) Mikulás?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

ha ha


----------



## rena (2006 December 7)

vicc


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

humor


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 7)

szórakozás


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

mozi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 7)

film


----------



## Sebi88 (2006 December 7)

színész


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 7)

szinésznő


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 7)

művész


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 7)

képző


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 7)

alkoto


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 7)

tábor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 7)

sátor


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

sátortető


----------



## elvira (2006 December 7)

tető


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 7)

fedő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

dolgos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

mester


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

ügyes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

ügyeskedő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

kereskedő


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

piac

(én is a kereskedő-re gondoltam az előbb)


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

nyüzsgés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

tömeg


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

súly


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 8)

kalória


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

update


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

táplálék


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

miaz?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

okos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

melyik?


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 8)

kreatív


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

kaja


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

amelyik


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

kos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

fogyaszt?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

Elvi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

jan9 írta:


> kos



mi


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

állat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Elvi


ésPUSZ


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

puszi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

csók


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

édes


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

nyálas


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

nyelves


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

itt?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

jobb híján?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

tilos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

miért?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

csak


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

nocsak


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

úgyám


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

kár!


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

hüphüp


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

sírás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

elutasítás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

nem


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

remény


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 8)

kemény


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

tojás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

kettő


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 8)

vessző


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

jan9 írta:


> remény



kilátás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

pala


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

jó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

üzenet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

várakozás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

ment


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

éltet


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

Puszedliufo írta:


> éltet



szeret


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

melegség


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

nagykabát


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

csizma


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

mikulás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

migrén?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

borzasztó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

kiheveri


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

gondolod?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

belehalok


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

tilos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

helytelen


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

nemhelyes


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

rossz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

rosszaság


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

rosszalkodas


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

büntetés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

eltiltas


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

bíróság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

per


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

itelet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 8)

perpatvar


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

civakodás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

vége?


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 December 8)

kezdet


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 8)

nehéz


----------



## taksi (2006 December 8)

tüzes vizet


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

erösítö


----------



## Anry (2006 December 8)

szív


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

beteg


----------



## Anry (2006 December 8)

szegény


----------



## taksi (2006 December 8)

gyógyult


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

egészséges


----------



## Anry (2006 December 8)

kicsattanó


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

üde


----------



## Anry (2006 December 8)

fiatal


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

öreg


----------



## Anry (2006 December 8)

ráncos


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 8)

vasaló


----------



## aldric (2006 December 8)

nadrág (mindig ennek a vasalása volt problémás)


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

ing


----------



## ttimeea (2006 December 8)

vállfa


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

na csá


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

nincs itt semmi mozgás...


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

vagy csak én vagyok itt egyedül és magammal beszélgetek?


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

de hogy kerültem ide?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

egyszavas!!!!!!


----------



## Margit (2006 December 8)

szarvas......


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

felszarvazott


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 8)

szarvasbőgés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

erdö


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

kerek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

közepén


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

kunyhó


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

vadász


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

maci-laci


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 8)

vár


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 8)

erőd


----------



## Hps (2006 December 8)

roham


----------



## aldric (2006 December 8)

katona


----------



## Hps (2006 December 8)

háború


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Béke
"A béke a háború folytatása más eszközökkel"


----------



## kkata (2006 December 8)

békétlen


----------



## gajda (2006 December 8)

nyugtalan


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 8)

lélek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

lelkiismeret


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 8)

becsület


----------



## myszty (2006 December 8)

erény


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 8)

kovács


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

üllő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

kalapács


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

vas


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

sav


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

égés


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 8)

gyertya


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

láng


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

lángol


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

ég


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

éget


----------



## gajda (2006 December 8)

forró


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

perzsel


----------



## drusza (2006 December 8)

melegít


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

izzít


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

hűt


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

jegel


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Jegel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

ápol


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Istápol


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

eltakar


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

befed


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

lefed


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

fazék


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 8)

füles


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

mackó


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 8)

fagyaszt


elvira írta:


> jegel


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 8)

fagyaszt


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 8)

fagyaszt


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Mackófelső


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

faria írta:


> Mackófelső


mackóalsó


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Medve(bocs)


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Mackónadrág


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Mézesbödön


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

faria írta:


> Mézesbödön



türelem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

nincs


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 8)

Micimackó


----------



## faria (2006 December 8)

Rózsa


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

csipke


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

ruha


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

fátyol


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

esküvő?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

bólintás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

öröm


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

könnyek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

fájdalom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 8)

sírás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 8)

bőgés


----------



## pitor (2006 December 8)

izgága


----------



## pitor (2006 December 8)

nevetés


----------



## pitor (2006 December 8)

bánat


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

bú


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 9)

szomorusag.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 9)

boldogság


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

életöröm


----------



## bessy (2006 December 9)

napsütés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 9)

ragyogás


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 9)

Csillogas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 9)

szem


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

gazdagság


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 9)

papamaci


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 9)

bocs


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 9)

bocsoda


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 9)

mosoda


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 9)

óvoda


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 9)

ovodás


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 9)

óvónő


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 9)

dadus


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Derű


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Kiscsoportos


----------



## myszty (2006 December 9)

édes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

savanyú


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

keserü


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 9)

elkeseredett


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

erős


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

édes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

méz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

mézeskalács


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

szív


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

szeretet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

testvéri


----------



## gajda (2006 December 9)

mosoly


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

vigyor


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

vicc


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 9)

cukormáz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

torta (hogy jutottál el a viccból a cukormázig?)


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

dobos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

oroszkrém


----------



## albundy (2006 December 9)

torta


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

sütemény


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

cukrász


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

szakács


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

főz


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

rántotta


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

tojás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

nyuszi


----------



## aberci (2006 December 9)

fül


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

fül


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Húsvét


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

karácsony


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

közeleg


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

jön


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Érkezik


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

napolaj


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

vonat


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

elvisz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

visszahoz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

messzire


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

utazás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

repülő


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

hajó


----------



## Anry (2006 December 9)

éles


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

vitorlás


----------



## Anry (2006 December 9)

hontalan írta:


> hajó



(pardon) hullám


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

vihar


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

autó


----------



## Anry (2006 December 9)

kerék


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

kormány


----------



## topáz (2006 December 9)

miniszterelnök


----------



## Anry (2006 December 9)

országirányító


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

parlament


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

elnök


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Mese


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

sólyom


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Turul


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

madár


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

madár


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Erdély


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

fenyves


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Vadregényes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

Magyarország


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

menyország


----------



## Anry (2006 December 9)

szféra


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Hunnia


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

Haza!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

otthon


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

lakás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

ház


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

kerítés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

kert


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

vetemény


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

gyümölcsös


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Paradicsom


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

zöldséges


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

barack


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

virágoskert


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

virágárus


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

tulipán


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Gyöngyvirág


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Delon


----------



## faria (2006 December 9)

Zsaru


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

krimi


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

gyilkos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

regény


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

szépirodalom


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Tolsztoj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

Claire Kenneth (remélem, jól írtam)


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

Jókai Mór


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 9)

Aranyember


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Tímea


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 9)

szereplő


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

föhös


----------



## rena (2006 December 9)

szinesz


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 9)

művész


----------



## rena (2006 December 9)

bejaro


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

ajtó


----------



## rena (2006 December 9)

ablak


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

világosság


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

fény


----------



## aalmasi (2006 December 9)

napsugár


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

napozás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

melenget


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

sugár


----------



## aalmasi (2006 December 9)

hőség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

lehühés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

zuhany


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

zimankó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

hócsizma


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

tél


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 9)

csizmadia


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

varga


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

szabó


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

gyűszű


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

tü


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

olló


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

cérna


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

metélt


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

metélt


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

tészta


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

cső.....


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

csöves


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

lakó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

bérlő


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

lízing


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

autó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

trabant


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

Nszk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

megállapodás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

egyezmény


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 9)

szerzödés


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

Unio


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Euró


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 9)

USE (United States of Europe)


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

valuta


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

utazás


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

Tunézia


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

tengerpart


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

homok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

35°


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 9)

verejték


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

pálmafák


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

celsius


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

skála


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 9)

árnyék


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

kik???!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

kellemes


----------



## Boga (2006 December 9)

hűsölés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

lubickolás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

sikerben


----------



## Boga (2006 December 9)

medence


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 9)

strand


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

uszoda


----------



## Boga (2006 December 9)

úszóverseny


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

úszás


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 9)

fürdőruha


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

bikini


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 9)

napozás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 9)

leégés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

leégés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

gondolatolvasás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

anyagilag


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 9)

siker


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

elszegényedés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

válassz!


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 9)

jan9 írta:


> válassz!



döntés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

melléfogás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

Baki


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

kőkobaki


----------



## Boga (2006 December 9)

Frédi


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

Vilmaaaaaaa!


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

Béni


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

egresi


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

zene


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

muzsika


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

tánc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

tangó


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

harmónika


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 9)

száj


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

üreg


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 9)

nyelv


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 9)

nyelves


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

csók


----------



## FGSlin (2006 December 10)

csóka


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 10)

kancsóka


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 10)

fáradtság


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 10)

jan9 írta:


> kancsóka


növény


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

kaktusz


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 10)

*Tequila 
*


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

citrommal


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 10)

só


----------



## topáz (2006 December 10)

sólet


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

pistuka írta:


> só


repeta


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 10)

mégegyszer /ugyan azt !/


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

korona


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 10)

király


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

kiralyne


----------



## Nojcsi (2006 December 10)

palota


----------



## gajda (2006 December 10)

szolga


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 10)

inas


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 10)

lakáj


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

Hippolit


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

vöröshagyma


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 10)

vöröshagymával


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

hagymát


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 10)

fokhagymát


----------



## dylac (2006 December 10)

házi kolbász


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

disznósajt


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 10)

abáltszalonna


----------



## topáz (2006 December 10)

Abádszalók


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

Abasámuel


----------



## topáz (2006 December 10)

Abasár


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

sárgolyó


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 December 10)

Föld


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 10)

.. nem jövök rá a szisztémára, h. milyen módszerrel megy ez a topic...
asszociácó , összetett szó utolsó taggal kezdett szó... Hmmm ???


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

Varázsfény írta:


> Föld


ég


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 December 10)

felhő


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

eső


----------



## faria (2006 December 10)

Esernyő


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 10)

szivárvány


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 December 10)

napsütés


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 10)

CSodalom


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 10)

csodalom


----------



## Varázsfény (2006 December 10)

vágyálom


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

ébresztő


----------



## kkata (2006 December 10)

reggel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

ébredés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

tojás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

rántotta


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 10)

nyöszörgés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

sikoly


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

sipoly


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

genny


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)




----------



## Boga (2006 December 10)

gyulladás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

orvos


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

homeopátia


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

természet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

gyógynövény


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

Herbária


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

egészség


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

vitaminok


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

zsírban oldódók


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

vízben....


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

uszoda


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

szauna


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

izzadás


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

méregtelenítés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

féregtelenítés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 10)

oltás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

védőnő


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

tanácsadás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

terhes


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

terhelt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

súlyos


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

ápolt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

zavart


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

bolond


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

kerge


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

birka


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

Bheeee


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

kecske


----------



## allegro (2006 December 10)

vén


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 10)

só


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

nyal


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

szomjas


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

éhes


----------



## marine18 (2006 December 10)

fáradt


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

gyomros


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

hasas


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

pocakos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

sörhasú


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

gömbölű


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

golyó


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

ólom


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

focilabda


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

lábtörés


----------



## Boga (2006 December 10)

sportorvos


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

sín


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

gipsz


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

stukatur


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 10)

kása


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

jég.....


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

grízes


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

galuska


----------



## Boga (2006 December 10)

csirkepaprikás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

finom


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

zamatos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

nokedlival


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

Kinszi írta:


> nokedlival


krumpli(vel)


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

tócsi


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

lapcsánka


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

tejfől

(látom a világ két végén is más a neve)


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

fokhagyma


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

illat


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

szag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

terjeng


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

fogmosás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

csók-stopp


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

csókstopp


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

büfizés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

fogszívogatás


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 10)

fogorvos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

kezelés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

tömés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

hűzás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

Húúúúúúúúúú


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 10)

nem fáj


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 10)

kínzás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

katonadolog


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

elmúlt


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 10)

begyógyult


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 10)

multidő


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 10)

tejfog


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

"fog"tündér


----------



## gajda (2006 December 10)

tündéri


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

mosoly


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

nevetés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

száj


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

derű


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

bor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

sör


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

pálinka??


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 10)

fülig érő mosoly


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 10)

mámor


----------



## topáz (2006 December 10)

szédület


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

fejfájás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

kín


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

ajjaj!


----------



## myszty (2006 December 10)

másnaposság?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

korhelyleves


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

alvás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

kell...


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

jóéjt!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

jóreggelt


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

szépet


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

szépálmokat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

alberth írta:


> szépálmokat



nekedis


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

mindnekinek


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 10)

jólenne


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

aludni?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 10)

jóéjszaka


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

után


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

ébredés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 10)

kipihentség


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

közérzet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

fittség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

erő


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

edzés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

fáradtság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 10)

kedv


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

álmosság
(sziasztok:..


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

Kinszi írta:


> álmosság
> (sziasztok:..


alvás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

reggel


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

torna


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

megvolt..


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 11)

megtörtént


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

aerobic...


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

zenével


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 11)

ugri-bugri


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

fárasztó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

erősítő


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

ruganyosító


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

tánci-tánci


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

izomláz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

ropni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

ropi


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

közben


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

sneck


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

erősíteni


----------



## rena (2006 December 11)

izomlaz


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

előfordul


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

mindenkivel


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

gyakran?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

időnként


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

igen?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

kellemetlen(dolog)


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

kellemes


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

érzés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

öröm


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

derű


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

szomorúság


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

felesleges


----------



## alberth (2006 December 11)

fájdalmas...


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

rossz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

jó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

jobb


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

mégjobb


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 11)

legjobb


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 11)

felemelő


----------



## aldric (2006 December 11)

mennyei


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 11)

érzés


----------



## aberci (2006 December 11)

öröm


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 11)

vígadalom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

fogadalom


----------



## pockok (2006 December 11)

eskü


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

esküvő


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 11)

huseg


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

feltételnélküli


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 11)

bizalom


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 11)

Baratsag


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 11)

testvériség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

szeretet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 11)

család


----------



## myszty (2006 December 11)

békesség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

békítés


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 11)

békülés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 11)

orom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 11)

mámor


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

izzás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

fellángolás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

tartós


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 11)

kapcsolat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

összetartozás


----------



## rena (2006 December 11)

valas


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

választás


----------



## Leee_a (2006 December 11)

elnok


----------



## gajda (2006 December 11)

szavazat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

vélemény


----------



## tuni66 (2006 December 11)

gondolat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

érzés


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

intuíció


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

megérzés


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 11)

tudtam


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

déja vu


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

megtörtént?


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

korábban


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

ezelőtt


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

talán


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

valaha


----------



## veve0422 (2006 December 11)

álmodtam


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

ébredtem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

gondolatban


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

képzeletben


----------



## myszty (2006 December 11)

láthatatlan


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

nyomtalanul


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

ködös


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

éjszakán


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

nappalon


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

reggelen


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 11)

hajnalon


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

mindig


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

ébredés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 11)

várom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

aludj


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

álmodj


----------



## elvira (2006 December 11)

szépeket


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 11)

jót


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 11)

gyerekek!


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 12)

csemeték


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

apróságok


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 12)

picurok


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 12)

teremtések


----------



## eberszan (2006 December 12)

termések


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 12)

gyümölcsök


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

eper


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 12)

eperlekvár


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

baracklekvár


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

szilvadzsem


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

áfonyadzsem


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

Málnás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

epres


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

epreskert


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

illatos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

gusztusos


----------



## marine18 (2006 December 12)

finom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

ízletes


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 12)

inycsiklandó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

étvágygerjesztő


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 12)

töltöttpaprika


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

mákostészta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

mákosguba


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

torta


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

szelet


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

egész


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

kör


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

virág


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

csoport


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

illatos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

virág


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

csokor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

szépség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

harmónia


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

egészség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

betegség


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

jóban


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

rosszban


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

ásó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

kapa


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

nagyharang


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

mindörökké


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

ámen


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

hiszem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

hiszekegy


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 12)

hit


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

vallás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

keresztény


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

egyház


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

nagyhaz


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

palota


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

torony


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

királylány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

rab


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

toronyor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

sárkány


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

hétfejű


----------



## szferi (2006 December 12)

tűz


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

meleg


----------



## pockok (2006 December 12)

nyár


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

napsütés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

csillogas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

vízpart


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

szomorufuz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

árnyék


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

huvos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

kellemes


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 12)

sivar


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

sivatag


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

kaktusz


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

szuros


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

tű


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 12)

Hegyes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

rozsdas


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

véres


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

kesek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

sietek


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

lemaradsz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 12)

vonatról


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

Amigo írta:


> lemaradsz


úgynézki!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

jan9 írta:


> vonatról


lemaradtam...


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 12)

lekéstem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

mgszűntem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

létrejött


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

kialakult


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

működik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

jó


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 12)

tökéletes


----------



## lizbet (2006 December 12)

valóság


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 12)

ébredés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

alombol


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

kómából


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 12)

ébredés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

élénkülés


----------



## lizbet (2006 December 12)

álmodás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

képzelet


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

álmodozás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

ébredés


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 12)

zuhanyozás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

fogmosás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

reggeli


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

kávé


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

tej


----------



## albundy (2006 December 12)

Higiénia


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

tisztaság


----------



## albundy (2006 December 12)

Takarítógép


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

porszívó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

porszívó


----------



## albundy (2006 December 12)

Orrszívó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

bébinek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

tápszer


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

vitaminos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

egészséges


----------



## rena (2006 December 12)

c


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

csöppség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

fiatalos


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

fitt


----------



## rena (2006 December 12)

Norbi


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

ki?


----------



## albundy (2006 December 12)

Réka


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

béka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 12)

cékla


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

saláta


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

fincsi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

meghiszem


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 12)

hívö


----------



## myszty (2006 December 12)

vallás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

egyház


----------



## gajda (2006 December 12)

fő


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

harangozó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

hanghordozó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

lemezjátszó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

bakelitlemez


----------



## myszty (2006 December 12)

fonográf


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 12)

Edison


----------



## myszty (2006 December 12)

feltaláló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 12)

tálaló


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

szekrény


----------



## PGabka (2006 December 13)

ruha gyújtő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

mosógép


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

mosoda


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

patyolat


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

tisztaság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

rend


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 13)

hófehér


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

terítő


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 13)

asztal


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 13)

ebed


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

szalvéta


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

abrosz


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 13)

himzes


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

kötés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

kötődés


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

szálak


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

elvarrva


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

fix


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

laza


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 13)

kibomlik


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 13)

Puha


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

omlós


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

ehető


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

egyszer


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

talán


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

holnap


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

csütörtök


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

munka


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

péntek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

utánna....


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

megérdemelt


----------



## alberth (2006 December 13)

elvira írta:


> péntek


Robinson


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

sziget


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

pálmafák


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

Kókuszdió

"Finom a kókuszdió? Én még sose ettem olyat :$"


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

kesudió


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

Pisztálcia


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

Datolya


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

teveclub


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

oázis


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

homokvihar


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

sivatag


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

karaván


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

szárazság


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

forróság


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

szomjúság


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

éhinség


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

kút


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

Viz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

forrás


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

Palmafak


----------



## Cheetah (2006 December 13)

növény


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

draga


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

kö


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

gyemant


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

kincs


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

élet


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

Sziget


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

magány


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

ölelés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

szeretet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

feledés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

emlék


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

fotóalbum


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

utazás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

képek


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

csendélet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

virág....


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

csokor


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

penész


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

gomba


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

csiperke


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

mérges


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

Pulyka


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

galóca


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

párduc.....


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

róka


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

nyúl


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

vadászat


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

őzláb


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

vargánya


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

gombapörkölt


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

ebéd


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 13)

Vacsora


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

este?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

estebéd


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

estebéd


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

nálad, nálam?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

gondolat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

agy


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 13)

sütnivaló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

velő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

velőspacal


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

vadas


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

vadász


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

fegyver


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

stüszi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

nyuszi


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

nyuszifül


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

fülesbagoly


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

tapsifüles


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

erdő


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

fülesbögre


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 13)

kakaó


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

suttog


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

kapok jót?


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 13)

gesztenye


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

püré


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

bébi


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

tejszínhab


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

babakocsi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

cumisüveg


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

tápszer


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

anyatej!!


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

hasfájás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 13)

babamasszázs


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

ringatás


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

bölcső


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

kiságy


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 13)

hintaló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

lóverseny


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

pálya


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

kerites


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

ugrás


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 13)

szökkenés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

zokkenes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

rázkódás


----------



## aberci (2006 December 13)

agy


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 13)

értelem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

értettem


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

félreértettem


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

elhibázás


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

javithato


----------



## fycanka (2006 December 13)

sok, sok türelem.... nagyon sok


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

csiszolgatható


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

elkopik


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

tompa


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

agy


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

nekem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

kérdezed?


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

mondja


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

mondtam


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

felelek rá


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 13)

beszélgetünk


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

koccintunk?


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

Kivel?


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

Akivel akarsz!


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

nemiszom


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 13)

én igen


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

egyedul


----------



## gajda (2006 December 13)

soha


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

sem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

mindig


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

néha


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

gyakran


----------



## faria (2006 December 13)

Párszor


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

néhányszor


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

sokadszor


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 13)

nagyon gyakran


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

mindig


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

állandóan


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

soha


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

örökre


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

tied


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

köszi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

szívesen


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

szívből


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

szeret


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

halálosan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

igazán


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

imád


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

rajong


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

istenít


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 13)

megőrjít


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 13)

depresszió!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

agybaj


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

helytelen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

nyugalom


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

alom


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 14)

valóság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

hétköznapok


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

szürkeség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

kedvetlenség


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

kedvre_derít


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

mosolyogtat


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 14)

vitalitás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

életerő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

energia


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

joule


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 14)

fitt


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

itt???


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

ott


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

amott


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

mindenhol


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

sehol


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

tagadás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

imhol


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

ragadás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

csiríz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

bioragasztó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

környezetvédelem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

zöldek


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

védekezés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

életmód


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

élet


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

éltet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

táplál


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

gazdagít


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

harácsol


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

vásárolgat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

költekezik


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

eladósodik


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 14)

hajléktalan


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

szálló


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

ige


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

főNÉV


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

melléknév


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

nevek


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 14)

Nevnapok


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

hétköznapok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

Ünnepnapok


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

jönnek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

mennek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

ismétlődnek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

felejtés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

kitartás


----------



## Tercsi (2006 December 14)

erő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

erőtlen


----------



## Tercsi (2006 December 14)

gyenge


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

kilátástalan


----------



## Tercsi (2006 December 14)

vége


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

kezdődik


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

megint


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

elvira írta:


> kilátástalan


pesszimista ?


----------



## Margit (2006 December 14)

borus


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 14)

eső


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

szivárvány


----------



## Margit (2006 December 14)

..hártya


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

szemben


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

Margit írta:


> ..hártya


Húúúúúú...
dobhártya


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

kilyukadt?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

süket


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

csak alkalmi


----------



## Margit (2006 December 14)

frakk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

A macskák réme ??


----------



## Margit (2006 December 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> A macskák réme ??


 az  

vizsla


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

Mit vizsla--t ??


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

Margit írta:


> az
> 
> vizsla


Mit vizsla--t ??


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

kutya


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Cirmiket


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 14)

Jó volt veletek . Köszi a játékot. Sziasztok .


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Jó volt veletek . Köszi a játékot. Sziasztok .


 

.. még csak most jöttem... velem nem is jáccottál


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

kergetné?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

utcahosszat


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

utolérné?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

talán


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

lehetséges


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

- de nem Rinka cicáját   -


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

tehetséges


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 14)

.. jó futó


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 14)

.. jó futó 
(csak köröz, mint Anettka az űrben, nem megy el a hsz. )


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

......kezdő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

atléta


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

magasugró


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 14)

kocogóóóóóóóóóóó... ( ebben a kÓrban ?? )))


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

cam-cam-cammogó


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 14)

mogORRván bandúkoló....


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

sétálgató


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

botladozó


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

Mászkáló


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

négykézláb?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

kisgyerek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

gyügyögő


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

csodás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

életem


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

halálom


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

Ajánlat


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

mire?


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

Életre halálra


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

életre


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

Kelt


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

hála


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

Istennek


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

örömre


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

derüre


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

vidámságra


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

jókedvre


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

születtünk


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

nevelödünk


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

pásztor


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

Betlehem


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

karácsony


----------



## faria (2006 December 14)

kerecsen


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

hontalan írta:


> karácsony


 
 ünnep


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

család


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

együtt


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 14)

örül


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

díszít


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

fenyőfát


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

mákoskalács


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

kuglóf


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

csokis?


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

és mazsolás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

foszlós


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

mennyei


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

nagymama-féle


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

(szép)gyermekkor


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

emlékezés


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

elmúlt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

visszajöhetne?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

hozzuk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

remek


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 14)

kiváló


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

szeretném


----------



## aberci (2006 December 14)

én


----------



## aberci (2006 December 14)

is


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 14)

te?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

mindenki


----------



## ideirhatsz123 (2006 December 14)

kollektív tudattalan


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 14)

egyutt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

tudatosan


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

tenni


----------



## ideirhatsz123 (2006 December 14)

hittel


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 14)

Cselekedni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

élni


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

igazan


----------



## ideirhatsz123 (2006 December 14)

teljesség


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

egész


----------



## ideirhatsz123 (2006 December 14)

részlet


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

havi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

rezsi


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 14)

költség


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

sok


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

sokk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

megkapni


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

ajándék


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

öröm


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

urom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

bánat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

szomorúság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

reményvesztettség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

feldobjuk


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 14)

leesik


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

elkapom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

tovább


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 14)

tartom


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

elhozom


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 14)

felkapom


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 14)

hammm


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 14)

Felfal?


----------



## aberci (2006 December 14)

bekap


----------



## Boga (2006 December 14)

farkas


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 14)

Piroska


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

nagymama


----------



## nikoletta (2006 December 14)

erdo


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

kerek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

virágos


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

tisztás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

patakocska


----------



## Dejavu (2006 December 14)

Ér


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

folyó


----------



## Dejavu (2006 December 14)

tenger


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 14)

úszás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

hullámok


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

széllovas


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

vitorlás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

vitorlázó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 14)

vizes


----------



## gajda (2006 December 14)

víz


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

tűz


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

lang


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

lobban


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 15)

ég


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 15)

remény ( üdv mindenkinek )


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

merénylet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 15)

bocsánat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

bűnözöl?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 15)

Jótevés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

dícséretes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 15)

szerénység


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

előny?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

erény!


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

kovács


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

vas


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

kerítés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

.....festés


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

nagytakarítás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

ablakpucolás


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

ünnep


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

fadíszítés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

vacsora


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

hal


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

szendvics


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

gyümölcs?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

saláta


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

zöldségek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

sajt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

sovány


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

tej


----------



## aberci (2006 December 15)

csoki


----------



## nagyika67 (2006 December 15)

nem feltünni


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

boldogsághormonok


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

aberci írta:


> csoki


imádom


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

mindegyiket?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

édességet


----------



## gajda (2006 December 15)

mind


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

torkoskodás


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

kicsit


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

szabad


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 15)

ízlik


----------



## Anry (2006 December 15)

jó


----------



## alberth (2006 December 15)

bizonyám


----------



## Anry (2006 December 15)

azért


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 15)

emezért


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

miért?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

kérdezed


----------



## Anry (2006 December 15)

mert


----------



## alberth (2006 December 15)

csakis


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

dacból


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 15)

boszuból


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

méregből


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

méregtelenítés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

kellene


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

vedooltas


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

nekem?


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 15)

van


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

letezik


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

segítene?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

hasznos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

megelőz


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

ovatos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 15)

vigyáz


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

vedoszer ;-)


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 15)

óvszer


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

anti


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 15)

bébi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

tabletta


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

pirula


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 15)

kapszula


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

cseppek


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 15)

gél


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

kenocs


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 15)

tégely


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

meregkevero


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

boszorkany


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

seprü


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

seprű


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

vasorr


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

mágnes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

vonz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

vonzás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

szeret


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

Puszedliufo írta:


> szeret


 
 

szeret


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

szerelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

orokke


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

talán


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

mindig


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

mesébeillő


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

megirhato


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

fantasztikus


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 15)

álomszép


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

csodás


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 15)

varázslatos


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

tündöklő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

csillogó


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

villogo


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

csillámló


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

villámló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

dörgő


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 15)

eső


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

jégeső


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

zivatar


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

vihar


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

hózápor


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

nemsokára


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

jósolják


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

vasárnapra


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

napsütés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

barnulas


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

hol?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

solariumban


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

tengerparton


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

homokparton


----------



## elvira (2006 December 15)

kvarclámpánál


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

hegytetőn


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

Havasokon


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

síparadicsomban


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

paradicsomfoldon


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

pirosban?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

mezőn


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 15)

erdőben


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

orokzold(mezo)


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

dallamok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 15)

slágerek


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 16)

operettek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 16)

musicalek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 16)

holnapeste (megyek Operett Gálára!)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 16)

szuper


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 16)

remélem...


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 16)

hit


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

hiszem


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 16)

áldás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

áldott


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 16)

keresztelt


----------



## allegro (2006 December 16)

(itt) barát


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 16)

haver


----------



## allegro (2006 December 16)

hever


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 16)

heverő


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

lusta


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 16)

rest


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

kényelmes


----------



## rucerka (2006 December 16)

Ágy!


----------



## rucerka (2006 December 16)

Párna


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

Álom


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 16)

manó


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

manócska


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

Tádé


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

bábok


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

mese


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

szórakoztató


----------



## asterope (2006 December 16)

mutatvány


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

emlék


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

gyermekkor


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

szabad


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

vidám


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

mosoly


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

felderít


----------



## asterope (2006 December 16)

szárnyal


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

röptet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

egekig


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

hódít


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

szeret


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

hódolat


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

alatvaló


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

feltétlen


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

feladat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

szükséges


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

szeretet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

elengedhetetlen


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

közérdek


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

mindenkinek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

közjavak


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

törődni


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 16)

ápolni


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

felelősség


----------



## nagyika67 (2006 December 16)

szeretet


----------



## zila (2006 December 16)

születésnap


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 16)

*palimadar*


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

zila írta:


> születésnap


ünnep


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

karácsony


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

békesség


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

barátság


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

szeretettel


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 16)

tisztelettel


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

tele


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 16)

megbecsülés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

forintban?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

érzésben


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

kitüntetés


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 16)

érem


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

ezüst


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

nyaklánc


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

karkötő


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

bilincs


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

mosoly


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 16)

rozsa


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

elakadtam


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 16)

tövis


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 16)

tüske


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 16)

tüskevár


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 16)

homokvár


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

építeni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

szépíteni


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 16)

rombolni


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 16)

illúziókat


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 16)

légvárakat


----------



## gajda (2006 December 16)

várakat


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 16)

törökök


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 16)

törökméz


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 December 16)

kistökök


----------



## elvira (2006 December 16)

sütőtök


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

fincsi


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 16)

pincsi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

kutyus


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 16)

fajtiszta


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 16)

hűséges


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

állat


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 16)

kitartó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 16)

gyors


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 17)

Szökős!


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

Szökőkút


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

nyakörv


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

bilincs


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

szoros


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

fogvatart


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 17)

rabság


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

börtön


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 17)

zárka


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

márka


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 17)

forint


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

fizetünk


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 17)

perkálunk


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

mindenért


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 17)

semmiért


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

haszontalanságokért


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 17)

hiábavalóságért


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 17)

felesleges


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

feleslegesen


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 17)

értelmetlen


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

hiába


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 17)

hiba


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

minden


----------



## bessy (2006 December 17)

kijavítható


----------



## topáz (2006 December 17)

vitatható


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

megkérdőjelezhető


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

pontosítható


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

óhajtható


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

megkívánható


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

minden?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

nem


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

semmi


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 17)

soha


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

noha


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

moha


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

zuzmó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

legelő


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

rét


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

tehén


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

rét


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

tőgy


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

borjú


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

hús


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

sonka


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

tehén


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

ökör


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

iga


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

barom


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

taliga


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

szekér


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

Aliga


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

Valika


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

nöszemély


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

hölgyeméyn


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

perszóna


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

némberD )


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

boszorkány


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

vasorrú


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

álca


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

tündér?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

varázslat


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

varázspálca


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

vessző


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

futás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

mágia


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

csoda


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

Totó


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

főnyeremény


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

lehetetlen


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

akarás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

erős


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

vakarás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

kaparás


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

seb


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

tapasz


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

lokuplaszt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

sebfertőtlenítő


----------



## Anry (2006 December 17)

jód


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

ötvenezredik


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

szép


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

kedves


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

aranyos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

szerető


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

szív


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

fúj


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

szél


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

lebegtet


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

emelget


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

elmereng


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

kérdőn


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

megremeg


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

ábrándozik


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

álmodozik


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

reménykedik


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

elmélkedik


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

elgondolkodik


----------



## Csillag (2006 December 17)

morfondíroz


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

töpreng


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

töpreng


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

mereng


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

bámészkodik


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

bámul


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

ámul


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

csüng


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 17)

függeszkedik


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

lóg


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

nyakamba


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

gyermek


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

puja


----------



## alberth (2006 December 17)

mulya


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 17)

ébresztő


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 17)

riadó


----------



## myszty (2006 December 17)

lánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

összekapcsol


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

szétválaszt


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 17)

bíró


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

partjelző


----------



## alberth (2006 December 17)

Puskásöcsi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

világítótorony


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

dokk


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

hajó


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

lakatlansziget


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

embertelen


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

túlélni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

megmenekülni


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

átélni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

megúszni


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

étlen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

Renata77 írta:


> étlen


szomjan


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

szomjan


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

sört?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

túlélni


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

Öcsi


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

kiestem


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

belejövök


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

egyszer


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

beestem


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

Kiesek


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

leesek


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

pikszisből


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

bentmaradsz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

bentragadsz


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

nem megy ez nekem


----------



## alberth (2006 December 17)

ugyanmár...


----------



## aberci (2006 December 17)

dehogynem


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

igen


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

dehogynem


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

bableves


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

igenis


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

éjszakát


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

szépet


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

alvás?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

tölteni


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

párnákban


----------



## Renata77 (2006 December 17)

igen


----------



## faria (2006 December 17)

Óceán


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

Atlanti


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

Csendes


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

szótlan


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

hallgatag


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

ingatag


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

labilis


----------



## faria (2006 December 17)

Néma


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

dilis


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

normális


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

hétköznapi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

hétköznapi


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

vasárnapi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

szülő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

másnapi


----------



## faria (2006 December 17)

Épeszű


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

jótett


----------



## alberth (2006 December 17)

Táltos írta:


> jótett


helyébe


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

hiba


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

hiba


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

[SIZE=-1]enyém ???
[/SIZE]


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

akarod?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

akarjam ??


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

határozatlan


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 17)

akard


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

kard


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

-hüvely


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

meredek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

lejtő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

ovatosan


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

csínján


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

csúszik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

sikamlós


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

téma


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

tartalom


----------



## topáz (2006 December 17)

macskaalom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

állatbarát ??


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

külcsín


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

belbecs


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

belsőség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

személyiség


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

egyéniség


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

egyediség


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

különlegesség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

speciális


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

szakos


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

szagos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

illatos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

illatos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

kert


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

erezhetoen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

virágözön


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

rózsa


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

rózsacsokor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

illatfelhő


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

csokornyakkendő


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

szedulet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

kábulat


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

ébresztő


----------



## topáz (2006 December 17)

hidegzuhany


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

csalódás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

fájdalmas


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

lehangoló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

szomorú


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

vigasz


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

fűzfa


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

oltalom


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

féltés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

aggódás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

szeretet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

szerelem


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

szerelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

beteljesülés


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 17)

házasság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

egymásért


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

egy másért


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

érte


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

Kiert?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

elvira írta:


> érte


s kérte ??


----------



## elvira (2006 December 17)

Öcsi48 írta:


> s kérte ??


igen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 17)

női igen ??


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

sztereotípia


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

nem csak, egy szösszenet. Mi jobb a női nem nél?, a női igen.


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

értettem( okoska)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

elnézést, mea culpa


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

igen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

búcsúzás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

találkozás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

holnap


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

holnap


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

jóéjt (szia)


----------



## alberth (2006 December 18)

pápá!


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 18)

mezeskalacs


----------



## alberth (2006 December 18)

szív


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 18)

vérkeringés


----------



## alberth (2006 December 18)

koleszterin


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

szint


----------



## alberth (2006 December 18)

alatta


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

egészséges


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

célkitűzés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

tény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

erény


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

mosoly


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

boldogság


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

örömök


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

csodás élmények


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

emlékezetes?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

életreszóló


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

komoly


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

igaz


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

hamis


----------



## nicolekidman (2006 December 18)

amish


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

kacarászom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 18)

a jókedv szépít


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 18)

csinos


----------



## eberszan (2006 December 18)

csinibaba


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 18)

szőkecica


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

okos?


----------



## eberszan (2006 December 18)

bolondit (ferfiakat)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 18)

tudálékos


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

okoskodó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 18)

mindentudó


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

lexikális


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 18)

kutatható


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

bújható


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

barlang


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 18)

cseppkő


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

hegyikristály


----------



## tgabor89 (2006 December 18)

mészkő


----------



## tgabor89 (2006 December 18)

opál


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

rózsakvarc


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 18)

kvarc


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

lámpa


----------



## tgabor89 (2006 December 18)

izzó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

tgabor89 írta:


> izzó


 
Gábor!

Egy kis figyelmeztetés!
Ne itt próbáld összeszedni a 20-at, mert kimoderálnak!

Írj máshová is, ismerkedj!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

parázs


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

varázs


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

varázsló


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

Táltos


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

Főboszi


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

kedves


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

vagy


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

szintén


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

puszi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

szia


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

szióka


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

szevasztok


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 18)

csövike


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 18)

hello


----------



## Simonné Maya (2006 December 18)

A folytatás a szóláncban CSENDES ÉJ


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

hamarosan


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

ébresztő


----------



## topáz (2006 December 18)

reggeli torna


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

izomlazítás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 18)

izomláz


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 18)

lázas


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 18)

készülődés


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

ünnepvárás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

ünnepvárás


----------



## zsoka38 (2006 December 18)

keszuledes


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

várakozás


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

sütés


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 18)

hizás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

edzés


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 18)

mértékletesség


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

dícséretes


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

irigylésreméltó


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 18)

magány,,,,?


----------



## Boga (2006 December 18)

követendő


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 18)

igazság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 18)

biró


----------



## myszty (2006 December 18)

ítélet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

fellebbezés


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 18)

tárgyalás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

ítélet


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

elítélték


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

börtönre


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

bevonult


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

katonának


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

honvédnek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

szolgálatra


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

Bemhez


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

seregébe


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

harcolni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 18)

hazáért


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

győzedelmeskedni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 18)

cél


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 18)

acél


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

kemény


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

merev


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

rideg


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

durva


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

idegen


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

ismerős


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

kedves


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

barátságos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

megnyerő


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

tetszetős


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

mutatós


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

csinos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

scalamádé


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

lopamáté


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

eltulajdonít


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

büntetendő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

cselekedet


----------



## topáz (2006 December 19)

tett


----------



## szilvia74 (2006 December 19)

bűn


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

bunhodes


----------



## Karsay István (2006 December 19)

önkritika


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

nincs


----------



## Karsay István (2006 December 19)

Pénz


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

anyagicsod


----------



## alberth (2006 December 19)

bankszámla


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

pénztárca


----------



## alberth (2006 December 19)

űr


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

tátong


----------



## ttimeea (2006 December 19)

szakadék


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

mélység


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

belezuhan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

repülés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

síma földetérés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

ejtőernyős


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

siklóernyős


----------



## Margit (2006 December 19)

vízisíkló


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

vizisíző


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

barátságos


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

kedves


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

Szinpatikus


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

odaadó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

önfeláldozó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

segítőkész


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

segítség!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

Sos


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 19)

Kinszi írta:


> Sos


 

... eltévedtél ???


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

Katalina írta:


> ... eltévedtél ???


Á, nem, játék!

BARÁTSÁG


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

gyerekeknek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

felnőtteknek


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 19)

Nagyoknak


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

kicsiknek


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 19)

fiataloknak


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

nekunk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 19)

magunknak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

csapatunknak


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

Fórumozóknak


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

Pontosan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

szépen


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 19)

kizárólag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

feltétlenül


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 19)

direkt


----------



## kkata (2006 December 19)

egyenes


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

beszéd


----------



## kkata (2006 December 19)

sok


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

kevés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

beszédnek


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 19)

tartalom


----------



## kkata (2006 December 19)

hallgatásnak


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

szónak


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

idezetnek


----------



## Krisz100 (2006 December 19)

verseknek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

Ady


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

Radnóti


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

Petöfi


----------



## kkata (2006 December 19)

honfi


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

társ


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

élet?


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 19)

szeretet


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 19)

szerelem


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 19)

boldogság


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 19)

öröm


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 19)

család


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 19)

gyerekek


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

együtt


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

közösen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

összefogva


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

csokorba


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

csapatban


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

zene


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

szóval


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

hangokkal


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

fényekkel


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

mozdulatokkal


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

hallgatni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

nézni


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

élvezni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

értékelni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

megélni


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

kipróbálni


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

átélni


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

elraktározni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

tudatban


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

rendszeressé tenni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

megőrizni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

halhatatlanná tenni


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

szenttéavatás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

bálványimádat


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

istenítés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

magasztalás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

templomban


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

dicsőítés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

utcákon, tereken


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

réteken


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

kántálás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

kántál, ás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

kán, tálas


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

kan, sálat


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

ez


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

egyszavas?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

igazad


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

van


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

bocsika


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

rendben


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

medvécske


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

kecskécske


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

fecskécske


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

állatkert


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

zoológia


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

filozófia


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

kifia???


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

borja


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

borocskája


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

söröcskéje


----------



## elvira (2006 December 19)

hordónyi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

pálesza


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

stampedli


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

kupica


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

ica


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

kup


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

gúla


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

gála


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

starking


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

jonatán


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

netán


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

metán


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

propán


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

bután


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

okosan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

jan9 írta:


> okosan


gondoltam


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 19)

hittem


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 19)

kigondoltam


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 19)

meggondoltam


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 19)

kiokumláltam


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 19)

megláttam


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

lestem


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

kukkoltam


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

kifigyelted ??


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

izgatott


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

álmos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

vagyok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

sziasztok


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

jó_éjszakát


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

Hello


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

hahó!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

olvasol?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

álmosan


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

benéztem


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

énis


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

horkolnak...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

hangosak...


----------



## elvira (2006 December 20)

csendesek


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

rendesek


----------



## elvira (2006 December 20)

alkalmazkodóak


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

kedvesek


----------



## mamaci (2006 December 20)

udvariasak


----------



## khaos (2006 December 20)

igazak


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 20)

őszinték


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 20)

*keresetlenek*


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 20)

közvetlenek


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

profik


----------



## Margit (2006 December 20)

profil


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

félprofil


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

arc


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

pofa


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 20)

vastag bőr


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

bőrcipő


----------



## elvira (2006 December 20)

surranó


----------



## tgabor89 (2006 December 20)

bakancs


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

gumitalpú


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 20)

rágógumi


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

gumimaci


----------



## Matchwood (2006 December 20)

édesség


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

keserűség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

könny


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

fájdalom


----------



## kkata (2006 December 20)

öröm


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

jóság


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 20)

boldogság


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

szelídség


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 20)

szeretet


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

karácsony


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 20)

teljesség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

advent


----------



## Matchwood (2006 December 20)

gyertya


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 20)

autó


----------



## gajda (2006 December 20)

álom


----------



## kros (2006 December 20)

pihe-puhák


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 20)

párna


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

Zsír ??


----------



## kros (2006 December 20)

A fekete az fekete. Mármint a szín.


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

étolaj


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

olajsütő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

sütőtök (hahó)


----------



## bendike (2006 December 20)

Töklámpa


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

lámpatest


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

csodalámpa


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

Aladin


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

Alibaba


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 20)

rablók


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

zsiványok


----------



## Matchwood (2006 December 20)

kövér


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

fivér


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 20)

testvér


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

nővér


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 20)

nővér


----------



## Matchwood (2006 December 20)

ápoló


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

tákoló


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

mester


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

reperáló


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

javító


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

kisiparos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

nagyiparos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

gyáriparos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

patrónus


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

mecénás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

gazdag?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

eléggé


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

jöhet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

hozhat


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

mindenkinek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

bort


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

búzát


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

békességet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

békességet


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

örökre


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

mindhalálig


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

utána


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

ugyanazt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

szeretnénk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 20)

óhajtjuk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

várjuk


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 21)

egérlyuk


----------



## eberszan (2006 December 21)

macska


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

cicus


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 21)

*sajnalat*


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 21)

szánalom


----------



## eberszan (2006 December 21)

vigadalom


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

lakodalom


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

nászajándék


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

szobabutor


----------



## lezgood (2006 December 21)

Megértő csak az lehet, aki türelmes másokkal.
TÜRELEM.


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

botorság... ö...ö...ö... bátorság )))


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

felelem


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

ájulás


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

lelegeztetes


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

életrelehelés..


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

szajon


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

... vág ?? ))


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

csokol


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

elpirul ...


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

szegyenlos


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

z avarban (van )))


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

hihetetlen


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 21)

képzelet


----------



## alberth (2006 December 21)

Kata


----------



## elvira (2006 December 21)

micsoda??!!!


----------



## alberth (2006 December 21)

csoda


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

Óz


----------



## alberth (2006 December 21)

bádogember


----------



## elvira (2006 December 21)

rózsával


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 21)

Tüske


----------



## alberth (2006 December 21)

illat


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

felhő


----------



## katamama (2006 December 21)

angyal


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 21)

karácsony


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

csillagszóró


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 December 21)

Tüzszikra


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 21)

gyertya


----------



## zolikv (2006 December 21)

viasz


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

vigasz


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 21)

alberth írta:


> csak nem ??? igazán AZ a villamos van a képen ??
> óhh, de rég utaztam már rajta - és nagyon jó látni...
> köszi !!


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

öröm


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 21)

üröm


----------



## andia (2006 December 21)

keserűség


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 21)

édesség


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

habostorta


----------



## miq (2006 December 21)

mézesmadzag


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 21)

cipőfüző


----------



## miq (2006 December 21)

medvetalp


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

mézespuszi


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 21)

bocskor


----------



## miq (2006 December 21)

Gábor


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 21)

hahaha..

Ez volt a saját második gondolatom is. )))))


----------



## miq (2006 December 21)

Most akkor az "is"-t kellene folytatnom a szóláncban?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

nevetés


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 21)

legyen a : Gábor

Gábor; Gábor;.... hümmm

Mezei.. /x/


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 21)

Kinszi írta:


> nevetés


kacagás


----------



## miq (2006 December 21)

élcelődés


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 21)

gúny


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

móka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 21)

Ha móka akkor jövök !!
kacagás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 21)

Egyébként sziasztok !! 
tehát :
kacagás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 21)

Angyali_Timcsi írta:


> legyen a : Gábor
> 
> Gábor; Gábor;.... hümmm
> 
> Mezei.. /x/


 
   

szerinted ezek értelmes, szóláncos dolgok?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Egyébként sziasztok !!
> tehát :
> kacagás


Öröm


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 21)

bánat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

szomorúság


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 21)

vidámság


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 21)

Életkedv


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 21)

éltető


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 21)

tetterő


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 21)

kedély


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 21)

nyihorászás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 21)

röhögés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 21)

bruhaházás


----------



## bogar89 (2006 December 22)

kacaj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 22)

hasfájás


----------



## bogar89 (2006 December 22)

sírós


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 22)

könnyező


----------



## bogar89 (2006 December 22)

szipog


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 22)

szortyog


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 22)

görcsöl


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 22)

nyüszít


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 22)

jajgat


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 22)

sír


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

konnyez


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 22)

bánatos


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 22)

Bús


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 22)

Szomoru


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 22)

lehangolt


----------



## aberci (2006 December 22)

depressziós


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 22)

elhangolt


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

savanyújóska


----------



## Angyali_Timcsi (2006 December 22)

bocs. Nem frissitettem.. :-(


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 22)

alberth írta:


> savanyújóska


 

betyár


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 22)

Sobri


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

Ruzsa


----------



## hajlando (2006 December 22)

Kerek
/kivancsian varom, holnap megtalalom-e itt a szot, vagy ki tudja mi okbol ujra torlesre kerul!/


----------



## evita (2006 December 22)

karika


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

kör


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

ellipszis


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

matematika


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

geometria


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

algebra


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

egyenletek


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

imádtam


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

nélkülözhető


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

sikerélmény


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

kudarc


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

szomorú


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

örömteli


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

boldog


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 22)

békés


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

áhitatos


----------



## topáz (2006 December 22)

szirupos


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

méz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 22)

csupor


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

tej


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 22)

tehén


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 22)

fű


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 22)

fa


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 22)

fűrész


----------



## evita (2006 December 22)

balta


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 22)

szerszám


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 22)

láda


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 22)

lom


----------



## gajda (2006 December 22)

kacat


----------



## Jani007 (2006 December 22)

szemét


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 22)

szeméthegy


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

kiskakas


----------



## topáz (2006 December 22)

rézkrajcár


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 22)

elgurult


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

fej?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

írás?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 22)

melyik?


----------



## elvira (2006 December 22)

nyertem!!!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 22)

azta


----------



## elvira (2006 December 22)

sokat!


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

iszunk?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

fiezeted?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 22)

remélem


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 23)

hit


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

vallás


----------



## elvira (2006 December 23)

vállal


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

derékkal


----------



## elvira (2006 December 23)

szavakkal


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

tettekkel


----------



## elvira (2006 December 23)

cselekvéssel


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

követ


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

diplomácia


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

attasé


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 23)

kiküldetés


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

kém


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

kémlel


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

Kulcslyuk


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

lyukas


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

garas


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

Dezső


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

Kern


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

andris


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

bandi


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

Andi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

Ildi


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

elvira


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

mennyire?


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

Andi


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

Táltos írta:


> mennyire?



távolság


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 23)

Mertekegyseg


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

közel


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 23)

távol


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

sebesség


----------



## nagyika67 (2006 December 23)

szintelen:4:


----------



## lolita (2006 December 23)

színes


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

élet


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

színpad


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

deszkák


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

reccs!


----------



## gajda (2006 December 23)

függöny


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

karnis


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

primadonna


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 23)

balerina


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

szubrett


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 23)

előadás


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

cirkusz


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

félkrajcár


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 23)

Hétkrajcár


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

igaz-történet


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 23)

Dráma


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 23)

mese


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 23)

Bábszínház


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

marionett


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 23)

VitézLászló


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

KeményHenrik


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

marionett


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

keresztapa


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

unokaöccs


----------



## gajda (2006 December 23)

rokon


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

felelősség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

feleség


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

férj


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

gyerek


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

unoka


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

korosodás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

öregedés


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

derékfájás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

csúz


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

osteorosis


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

sclerosis-multiplex


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

amnesia


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

kihozlak


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

kórság


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 23)

kórokozó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 23)

baktérium


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

vírus


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

számítógép


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

trójai


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 23)

ló


----------



## alberth (2006 December 23)

Helena


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 23)

szent


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

Paris


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 24)

boldoggá avatás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

Özséb


----------



## Jani007 (2006 December 24)

Frakk, a macskák réme


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 24)

legenda


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 24)

monda


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 24)

mese


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 24)

rege


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 24)

róka


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 24)

ravasz


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 24)

Vuk


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 24)

Kag


----------



## Pókica (2006 December 24)

repülés


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 24)

A Csendről indultatok, ha jól emlékszem..


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 24)

most hol tartotok?


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 24)

élet


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

zutty!


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 24)

hoppá


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 24)

ollé


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 24)

lé


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 24)

"zsé"


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 24)

függetlenség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

trapézugrás


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 24)

Bakugrás


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 24)

gólya


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

GT500E írta:


> gólya


gyerek


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 24)

pólya


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 24)

dajka


----------



## riky100 (2006 December 24)

Szerintem a pénz nem boldogít csak a hiánya boldogtalanná tasz.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

taszít


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 24)

csábít


----------



## Boga (2006 December 24)

kacérkodik


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 24)

udvarol


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 24)

kábít


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 24)

dumál


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 24)

sefüle


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

Sziasztok+


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

Áldott Karácsonyt!!!


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

Itt Budapest,....budapesssst....


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

65 perc és éjféli mise.


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

utána közvetlenül december 25-e.


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

)))))))))))


----------



## kongur (2006 December 24)

Van itt valaki???


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

yes :4:


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

no


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 25)

igen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

jelen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

voltam


----------



## dragon (2006 December 25)

leszek


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 25)

vagyok


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 December 25)

leszek


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 25)

egyszer


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 25)

mese


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

monda


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 December 25)

rege


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 25)

meselo


----------



## topáz (2006 December 25)

memi59 írta:


> meselo


 
táltosparipa


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

jelen


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 25)

igenis!


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

fehérlófia


----------



## evita (2006 December 25)

sarkany


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

hétfejű


----------



## Juliana (2006 December 25)

tűzokádó


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 25)

cirkusz


----------



## proder (2006 December 25)

porond


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

bohóc


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

dobpergés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

bevonulás


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 25)

csata


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 25)

haboru


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

"A" produkció


----------



## nagyika67 (2006 December 25)

balett:4: :4: :4:


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 25)

cipő


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

gyapjú


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

porond


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog k


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog ka


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog kar


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog kará


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*k*

boldog karác


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karács


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácso


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácson


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

Perle írta:


> boldog k


örömlány?


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsony


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt k


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*k*

boldog karácsony kí


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt kív


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt kívánok


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt kívánok !


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldog karácsonyt kívánok !!


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldgo karácsonyít kívánok !!!


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

boldogat


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

karácsonyt


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

Perle írta:


> boldog k


 


Perle írta:


> boldog karácsonyt kívánok !


Szólánc?


----------



## Perle (2006 December 25)

*karácsony*

kívánok


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 25)

kívánság


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 25)

akadály


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

sorompó


----------



## albundy (2006 December 25)

sínpálya


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 25)

vonat


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 25)

gőzös


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

424-es


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 25)

Lgt


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

szellemvasút


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 25)

Vidámpark


----------



## Palipa1 (2006 December 25)

Bergendi


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 25)

kopasz


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

tar


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

fejű


----------



## topáz (2006 December 25)

Kojak


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

jó


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

Rákosi


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 25)

sapka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

svájci


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

kalap


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

kemény


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

krumpliorr


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

udvaribolond


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

csörgősapka


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

csörgőlabda


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

bolondcipő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

bőnadrág


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

megbolondult?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

rokker... :4:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

kukker


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

nézelődik


----------



## Mariskam (2006 December 25)

Kellemes Karacsonyi unnepeket es Boldog Uj Evet kivanok Mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

Mariskam írta:


> Kellemes Karacsonyi unnepeket es Boldog Uj Evet kivanok Mindenkinek!!!!


 
Köszi viszont! 

Ez a szólánc!? 

Van egy olyan, hogy Ünnepi Köszöntők


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

rablánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

levele


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

fűzve


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

törve


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

aprítva


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

megdolgozva


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

ledarálva


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

kolbásznak?


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 25)

kerítés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

jólenne


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 25)

elzártság


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 26)

börtön


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

fegyenc


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 26)

rab


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

fogoly


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

madár


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 26)

kéklő ég


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

napsutes


----------



## topáz (2006 December 26)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

befoldva


----------



## topáz (2006 December 26)

felhővel


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

borusan


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 26)

vidáman


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

orommel


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

boldogan


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

barmikor


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

alkalomadtán


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

jovoben


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

végig


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

remény


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 26)

hit


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

gondolat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 26)

érzés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

tudat


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 26)

telepátia


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

lét


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

élet


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

Veled


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

örökké


----------



## topáz (2006 December 26)

mindhalálig


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

végtelen


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

veges


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

boldog


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

Ki?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

én


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

szerelmes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

biztos?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 26)

teljesen


----------



## topáz (2006 December 26)

látszik (ahogy a kutyust öleled  )


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

egyértelmű


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

lyukas


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

sandor


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

repa


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

alma


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

ananasz


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

arany


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

nyulacska


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

pörkölt


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

tojasos nokedli


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

ivole


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

etterem


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

makos beigle


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

erdei torta


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

almas pite


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

eper lekvar


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 26)

repa


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

kaja


----------



## bachata (2006 December 26)

finom


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 26)

izletes


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

ínyenc


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

aromás


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

zamatos


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

fűszeres


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 26)

Yami


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

édes


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

sós


----------



## BERU (2006 December 26)

keserű


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

savanyú


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

jó


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

finom


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

érzem


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

ízlelem


----------



## hanga57 (2006 December 26)

borzalom


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 26)

bagoly


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

veréb


----------



## mamaci (2006 December 26)

szürke


----------



## bessy (2006 December 26)

galamb


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

béke


----------



## Joe79 (2006 December 26)

háború


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

bánat


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

szomorúság


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

könnyek


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

sirás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

zsebkendő


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

kockás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

pepita


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

abrosz


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

szalvéta


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

abrosz


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

uzsonna

/bocs, nem tudom, h ment el még egyszer/


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

szalonna


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

hagyma


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

lila


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

Lilla


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

csajok


----------



## topáz (2006 December 26)

Fanta, buli


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

házi ???


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

kémény


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

huzat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

húzat ( üdv a szegedieknek )


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

vontat /üdv.szomszéd


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

tolat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

KI-be


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

export


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

pistuka írta:


> vontat /üdv.szomszéd



elszállít ( kicsi a világ )


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

visz /ja nem túl nagy


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

Elvis


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

hoz


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

gyarapít


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

*szaporít*


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

tenyészt


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

ültet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

nemesít


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

olt


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

tűzoltó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

tűzlovag


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 26)

rendőr


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

katona


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

fakabát


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

csendőr


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

teremőr


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

gátőr


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

notredami (?)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

muzeumi


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

mező őr


----------



## Boga (2006 December 26)

őrszem


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

ökörszem


----------



## gajda (2006 December 26)

madár


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 26)

szárnyas


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

pulyka ?


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 26)

legapróbb


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

csemete


----------



## gajda (2006 December 26)

csibe


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

kiskakas


----------



## gajda (2006 December 26)

kukori


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

kotkoda


----------



## gajda (2006 December 26)

tojás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

születés


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 26)

élet


----------



## gajda (2006 December 26)

öröm


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

remény


----------



## elvira (2006 December 26)

szerelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

hála


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

bizalom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

megértés


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

türelem


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

rózsát


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

produkál


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

virágot


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 26)

terem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

a


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

virágnak


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

nincs...


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 26)

megtiltani


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

nem...


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

nő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

lehet


----------



## myszty (2006 December 26)

talány


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

nőnem


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

semlegesnem


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

nemnő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

férfi


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 26)

férfi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 26)

hölgy


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

igen


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

férfifodrász


----------



## Niteko (2006 December 26)

borbély


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

sevillai


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 26)

Gedeonbácsi


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

bálvány


----------



## topáz (2006 December 27)

imádat


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

rajongás


----------



## zoltan.illes (2006 December 27)

Türkmenisztán


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 27)

nádas


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

béka


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 27)

alaki


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

látszat


----------



## zoltan.illes (2006 December 27)

Tükör


----------



## Joe79 (2006 December 27)

hófehérke


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 27)

törpe


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 27)

gyerekkorom


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

emléke


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

kép


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 27)

fotó


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 27)

festmény


----------



## zoltan.illes (2006 December 27)

kiállítás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

művészet


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 27)

művész


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

tehetség


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 27)

gyakorlat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

szorgalom


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

elszánt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

kitartó


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

kűzdő


----------



## topáz (2006 December 27)

harcos


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

támadó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

békülékeny


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 27)

nyugodt


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

békés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

harmónikus


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

kiegyensúlyozott


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

boldog


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

nyugodt


----------



## alberth (2006 December 27)

laza


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

előrelátó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

átgondolt


----------



## alberth (2006 December 27)

kitervelt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

megbeszélt


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

művi


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

alapos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

részletes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

részletes


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

dupláztunk


----------



## Anry (2006 December 27)

részeges


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

(egy)húron ...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

pendültunk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

Anry írta:


> részeges


 vendetta!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

Öcsi48 írta:


> pendültunk



ritka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

értékes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

hianyos


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

foghíjas


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

rész


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

részlet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

sorozat


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

végeláthatatlan


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

tavoli


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

monoton


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

unalmas


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

végtelen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

fárasztó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

távolság


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

messze


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

utazás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

érkezés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

leszallas


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

biztonság


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

repülés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

zuhanas


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

koppanás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

befúródás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

betemetés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

hóval


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

szánkózás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

lesiklás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

korcsolyázás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

jégtánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

hoki


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

szabadonválasztott


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 27)

sízés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

hokizás


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 27)

királyfi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

királylány


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

királylány


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

együtt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

egypár


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 27)

koronázás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

esküvő


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 27)

tron


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 27)

násznagy


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 27)

csalad


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 27)

otthon


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 27)

haza


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

mennyegző


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

lakodalom


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 27)

vigadalom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

nászéjszaka !!


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 27)

gyerek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

sok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

sokk


----------



## gajda (2006 December 27)

gond


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

kellett?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

hibázás ??


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

vétek


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 27)

bűn


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

bűnhődés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

szorongás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

félelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

rettegés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

zárkózottság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

befeléfordulás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

zavartság


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

kábultság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

álmosság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

kikapcsolás ??


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 27)

kialvatlanság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

fáradtság


----------



## alberth (2006 December 27)

veríték


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

izzadás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

fürdőkád


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 27)

örvény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

illatfelhő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

"babaillat"


----------



## islabonita (2006 December 27)

babaolaj


----------



## alberth (2006 December 27)

babaszappan


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

púder


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

popsikenőcs


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

babapopsi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 27)

puhaság


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 27)

puha


----------



## islabonita (2006 December 27)

pihe


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

selymes


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 27)

bőr


----------



## islabonita (2006 December 27)

érintés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

simogatás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

szeretet


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

érzés


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 27)

erzestelen


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 27)

szívtelen


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 27)

hideg


----------



## macivan (2006 December 27)

pusztulás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

sivárság


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

üresség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

nihil


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

remény


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 28)

kitartás


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

életösztön


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

túlélés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

akarat


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

jövőkép


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

csakazértis..


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

húzdrá...!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

mulassunk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

reggelig..


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

másnaposság


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

kialusszuk


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

délidő


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

ebéd


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

szieszta


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

uzsonna


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

szalvéta


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

naplemente


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

csillagok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

holdvilág


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

galaxis


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

bolygó


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

idegenek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Ufo


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 28)

marslakó


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 28)




----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 28)

földönkívüli


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 28)

földönkívüli


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 28)

*Ja igen irni kell, nem mutatni*

Zöldemberke


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

rémálom


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

megijedtél?


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

kicsit


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 28)

Berezeltél


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

nahát!


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

telegatya


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

gatyamadzag


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

jégergatya


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 28)

molinó alsó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

boxer


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 28)

tundra bugyi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

csipkés


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

kombiné


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

top


----------



## emmus2 (2006 December 28)

véges


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

végtelen


----------



## emmus2 (2006 December 28)

harisnya


----------



## emmus2 (2006 December 28)

hálóing


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

pizsama


----------



## emmus2 (2006 December 28)

nadrág


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

szoknya


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

rakott


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

nyár


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

táska


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

csomag


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

galamb


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

leves


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 28)

étel


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

zöldséges


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

sál


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 28)

sapka


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

kesztyű


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

násznép


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

űz


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

üldöz


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

zavarodott (mármint én. Hogy került oda a násznép?)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

józanság


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

gitár


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

húrok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

pengetők


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

dallam


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

hang


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 28)

csend


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

beszédes.....


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

mesélő


----------



## casillas (2006 December 28)

műsorvezető


----------



## casillas (2006 December 28)

(jajj, lemarattam az előzővel :-C)


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

mikrofon


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

felvétel


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

alulexponalt


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

minőség


----------



## molly33 (2006 December 28)

megfelelő


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

elegseges


----------



## óvónéni (2006 December 28)

létminimum


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 28)

minimálbér


----------



## Boga (2006 December 28)

adózás


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 28)

harisnyakoto


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

menyasszony


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

viragcsokor


----------



## Boga (2006 December 28)

vőlegény


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

csokornyakkendo


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

öltöny


----------



## Boga (2006 December 28)

feszengés


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 28)

frakk


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

elegáns


----------



## _norma_ (2006 December 28)

sima


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 28)

fordított


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

kötött


----------



## Boga (2006 December 28)

hímzett


----------



## óvónéni (2006 December 28)

kézimunka


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

matyómintás


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

nagyanyám


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

"öregnéne"


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

beteg


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

gyógyulás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

erősödés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

ápolás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

gondoskodás


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

etetés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

itatás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

fürdetés


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

fektetés


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

altatás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

álom


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

ébredés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

reggelizés


----------



## elvira (2006 December 28)

egyebek


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

miegymás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

fogmosás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

gargalizálás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

maci(TV)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

mi -is


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

mindenki?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

csinálja?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

közös


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

durmol


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

ébresztő!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

katonaság?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

canadahun


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

hunvan?


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 28)

rucskos


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 28)

torokbalint


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

hunvolt


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

tényleg?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

hunnemvolt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

vótegyször


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 28)

szerencse


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

fia


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

szőrarthúr


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

lánya


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Giniver


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Aladin


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Szindbád


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 28)

tenger


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

sellők


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

utazás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

nyaralás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

hableányok


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

sellők


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

süllők


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

fogasok


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Kabátok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

Fa fogason kabát: 
fakabát


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Forgács


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

hullik


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

hó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

EditLove írta:


> Forgács


Egy Forg nevű ács ???

Pinocció


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

jégcsap


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Egy Forg nevű ács ???
> 
> Pinocció



Tücsök


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

EditLove írta:


> Tücsök


Cirip-cirip:4:


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Cirip-cirip:4:



Ugróláb


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 28)

izom


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Doppingszerek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

EditLove írta:


> Ugróláb


bolha


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

anabolitika


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Öcsi48 írta:


> bolha


bolhacirkusz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

alberth írta:


> bolhacirkusz


minicirkusz:4::4:


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 28)

bohóc


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

nagyító


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

aranyos


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

krumpliorr


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

aranyozott


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

caty8 írta:


> bohóc


krumpliorr


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

értékes


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> aranyozott


csodalámpa


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 28)

keménykalap...


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

alberth írta:


> krumpliorr



Hihihi, ne olvass a gondolatomban...


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

EditLove írta:


> Hihihi, ne olvass a gondolatomban...


telepátia


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

régiség


----------



## caty8 (2006 December 28)

hipnózis


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

caty8 írta:


> hipnózis


mester


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

elaludtam


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> elaludtam


csiribá!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Hrrrr


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Hókuszpók


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

csettintek...


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

whisky


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

varázslat...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 28)

alberth írta:


> csiribá!


kártyatrükk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

miazmiaz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

finom


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

varázspálca


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

cilinder


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

nyúl


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

ébredjetek!!!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

huhh


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

mágia


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

valóság


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

realizmus


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

halucináció


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

futurizmus


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

látomás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

szentimentalizmus


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

impresszionalizmus


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

felvilágosodás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

racionalizmus


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

érzelgőség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

EditLove írta:


> felvilágosodás


megvilágosodás


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

fény


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Buddha


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

alagút


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

fénytest


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

túlvilág


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Kharon


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

menyország


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

pokol


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

tornáca


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 28)

Mephisto


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

csúszómászó


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Fantom


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

szellem


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

operaház


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

kupolája


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

csillár


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

nappali


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

macivan írta:


> nappali[/quote
> 
> 
> hűha!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

pince


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

macivan írta:


> nappali



Éjjeli


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

kakas


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

....kodó


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> Éjjeli


bili?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

telitalálat


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 28)

lottó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

tele?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

nyert


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> Kharon


ladik


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Orfeusz


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

csónak


----------



## alberth (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> Éjjeli


borul :4:


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

Rinka írta:


> Orfeusz


 

fekete


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

néha


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Táltos írta:


> fekete



eléggé


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

Matula


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

láz?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

bácsi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)




----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

holtomiglan


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

holtodiglan


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

bajkeverö?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

macivan írta:


> holtomiglan


 közeledik


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

kilépek


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

alkonyat


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 28)

Kinszi írta:


> kilépek


 megértem(pá)


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

hová?


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

szóbárbaj


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Táltos írta:


> hová?


pihentetni


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

hazátlanság


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

Kinszi írta:


> pihentetni[/quote
> 
> 
> jóéjt


----------



## macivan (2006 December 28)

szunnyad


----------



## topáz (2006 December 28)

szép álmokat...


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

viszont


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 28)

kellemes ébredést


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 29)

napfényt


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 29)

kukurikuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

kiskakas


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 29)

félkrajcár


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

begy


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 29)

szívd fel


----------



## topáz (2006 December 29)

köpd ki


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 29)

magot


----------



## myszty (2006 December 29)

kender?


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

kötél


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 29)

spárga


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 29)

szorítani


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 29)

feszíteni


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

húr


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 29)

pendül


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

tancol


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

sáskajárás


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 29)

táncház


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

nepzene


----------



## nagyika67 (2006 December 29)

borotvált


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

bőrfej


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

takarodó


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

katonasag


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

bab


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

lencse


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

főzelék


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

újév


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

fogadalmak


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

minek?


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 December 29)

új célok


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

tervek


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 29)

gondolatok


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

halogatjuk


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 29)

elérjük


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

akarjuk !!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

megfogjuk


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

kezbevesszük


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 29)

elkapjuk


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

megszorongatjuk


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

fáj


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

bekötjük


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 29)

mivel?


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

gyolccsal


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

fáslival


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

+puszilgattyuk ))


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

forrón


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

szeretgetjük


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

óvjuk


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

(vsabolc, miről is beszélünk ??? --- nem olvastam vissza   .D))))

megvan: 

a széltől is


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 29)

irunk


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

játszunk


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

tollal


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

idegen tollakkal ???


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

( nagyon lelassult a rendszer, sajna el kell hagyjalak Titeket, további jó játékot !! )


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

mosolygunk


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 29)

nevetünk


----------



## Katalina (2006 December 29)

Jó mulatást !! :4: :4:


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 29)

röhögőgörcs


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

B.Ú.É.k!!


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 29)

ne most...


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 29)

holnaputan


----------



## vsabolc (2006 December 29)

akkor nem leszek itt....


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

buli


----------



## Boga (2006 December 29)

tánc


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 29)

tánc


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 29)

tangó


----------



## Boga (2006 December 29)

keringő


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 29)

um-pappa-um-pappa


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

csárdás


----------



## Boga (2006 December 29)

cigányzene


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 29)

királynő


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

Edvin


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

herceg


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 29)

munkas


----------



## Orsolia (2006 December 29)

királylány


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

prímás


----------



## casillas (2006 December 29)

hegedű


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

gyanta


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

vonó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

dallam


----------



## Boga (2006 December 29)

harmónia


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

összhang


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

nyugalom


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

zenekar


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

rendezettség


----------



## casillas (2006 December 29)

csend


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

nyugalom


----------



## casillas (2006 December 29)

béke


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

ellazulás


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

meditálás


----------



## casillas (2006 December 29)

relaxáció


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

Öcsi48 írta:


> ellazulás


ez jó! (kép is)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

casillas írta:


> relaxáció


agykontrol


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

Kinszi írta:


> ez jó! (kép is)


mi jó?? ( és a tied ??)


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

kérdések


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

válaszok


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

beszélgetés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 29)

dumcsi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

pletyka


----------



## macivan (2006 December 29)

kíváncsiság


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 29)

öregszik


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

korosodik


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

elmúlás


----------



## alberth (2006 December 29)

porladás


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 29)

reinkarnáció


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

később


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

megújjulás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

felfrissülés


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

erősödés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

izom


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 29)

zuhany


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

hideg


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

meleg


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

váltakozva


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 29)

vegyesen


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

kettecskén?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

tömegben


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

sokan


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

mindnyájan


----------



## alberth (2006 December 29)

bandában


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

csapatként


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

egyesületként


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

kivonulunk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

bevonulunk


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

hová?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

bárhová


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

ide


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

megyünk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

előre


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

bizakodva


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

jókedvűen


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

reménykedve


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 29)

hittel


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

akarattal


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

szándékosan


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

direkt


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

csakazértis


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

dacbol


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

ellenkezünk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

védekezünk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

csatározunk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

harcolunk


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 29)

küzdünk


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 29)

támadunk


----------



## alberth (2006 December 29)

helycseréset


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

védekezünk


----------



## alberth (2006 December 30)

antibiotikummal


----------



## jan9 (2006 December 30)

ásványokkal


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 30)

kozetekkel


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

kőbánya


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 30)

világos


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

sör


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 30)

hab


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

kávé


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

tea


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 30)

citrom


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

Boldog új évet Kívánok én is mindenkinek.


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

cukor


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

gyermek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

fiú


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

lány


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

édesanya


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

szülő


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

BÚÉk


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

Ünnepi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

köszöntőkben


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

lehet


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

írni


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

bővebben


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

röviden


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

kevés


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 30)

eggyuteles


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

magány


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 30)

szomorúság


----------



## casillas (2006 December 30)

vidámság


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 30)

életkedv


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 30)

erő


----------



## casillas (2006 December 30)

hatalom


----------



## myszty (2006 December 30)

tudás


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 30)

szerénység


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 December 30)

képesség


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 30)

tanulás


----------



## aberci (2006 December 30)

okulás


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 30)

mese


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 30)

meselo


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 30)

narrátor


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 30)

bemondó


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 30)

kimondo


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

őszinte


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 30)

humoros


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

cinikus


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 December 30)

nagyképű


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 30)

beképzelt


----------



## topáz (2006 December 30)

arrogáns


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

nyers


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

modorú


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 30)

flegma


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 30)

felvágós


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

utálatos


----------



## alberth (2006 December 30)

macsó


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

jóképű


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

szeretetreméltó


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

kedves


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 30)

előzékeny


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

udvarias


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

gavallér


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

bálba...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 30)

udvarló


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

partner


----------



## alberth (2006 December 30)

filmsztár


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

gálaműsor


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

nézők


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 30)

csodálkozók


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

ámulók


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

bámulók


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

meglepődők


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

kiváncsiskodók


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

huncutok


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

kacagók


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

boldogok


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 30)

örvendeznek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

hamiskásak


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 30)

vidámság


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 30)

pezsgő


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

buborékok


----------



## EditLove (2006 December 30)

szénsavmentes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

EditLove írta:


> pezsgő


mámorító:4::4::4:


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

bódító


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 30)

lerészegítő


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

fejbevágó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

ellazító


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

meditáció


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

alfa


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

béta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

o+a


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

együttes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

Rinka írta:


> együttes


kétes


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

Ss


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

essek ??


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 30)

el?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

L


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

L(árva)


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

álca


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 30)

átváltozás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

kifejlődés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

megszépülés


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

plasztika


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 30)

eltorzítás


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 30)

rémalak


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 31)

természetellenes


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 31)

torz


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

vadhajtás


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 31)

orulnek


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 31)

*BOLDOG UJ EVET MINDENKINEK!!!*


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

ébresztő!


----------



## szilvia74 (2006 December 31)

csengő


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

postás


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

levél


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

uzenet


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

sms


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

telefon


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

postagalamb


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

palackposta


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

hirzarlat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

embargó


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

basszus


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

hüle


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

kicsit


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

dehogy


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

nagyon


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 31)

nagyot


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

jujjj


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

nejajgass


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

örülj


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

jujjdeörülök


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

nevess


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

vígadj


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

mulass


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 31)

táncolj


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 31)

cigánylány


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 31)

csinos


----------



## elvira (2006 December 31)

fekete


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

szin


----------



## elvira (2006 December 31)

színes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

Domi?


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 31)

dominancia


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 31)

vezető


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

soför


----------



## elvira (2006 December 31)

Amigo írta:


> Domi?


 
szerelmem


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

nocsak!


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 31)

messze


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

hiány


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 31)

várni


----------



## faria (2006 December 31)

Leülni


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 31)

megnyugvás


----------



## memi59 (2006 December 31)

elmelkedes


----------



## myszty (2006 December 31)

relaxálás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

pihi


----------



## abrakadabra (2006 December 31)

lazítás


----------



## auntanna (2006 December 31)

lustizás


----------



## zsumi (2006 December 31)

szabadság


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

szerelem


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

Imadat


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

Idegbaj


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

agyament


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

golyos


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 31)

dilis


----------



## Brigi (2006 December 31)

gyógyulás


----------



## evajudit (2006 December 31)

erő


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

izom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 31)

kondi


----------



## lizbet (2006 December 31)

fittség


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

sörizom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 31)

bulizom


----------



## lizbet (2006 December 31)

pezsgőzöm


----------



## evita (2006 December 31)

en is


----------



## lizbet (2006 December 31)

mulatok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2006 December 31)

én is


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

+ én is!


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

naná hogy én is! Anch'io..


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

züllök...


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 31)

nane?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

:4: keményen


----------



## Gabizita (2006 December 31)

ivaszat  
(BUEK )


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

szedules


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

imbolygás


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2006 December 31)

bódulat


----------



## Kate25 (2006 December 31)

tántorogva


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 31)

dülöngélve


----------



## bubó53 (2006 December 31)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## auntanna (2007 Január 1)

részegen


----------



## auntanna (2007 Január 1)

BuÉk!!!!!!


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 1)

korhelyleves
B.U.É.K!!!


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 1)

auntanna írta:


> részegen


 
Korhelyleves :2: 

B.U.É.K!!!!!!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

reszegeknek.


----------



## óvónéni (2007 Január 1)

kijózanodik


----------



## mocsari (2007 Január 1)

felébred


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

mosolyog


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 1)

nevet


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

somolyog


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Január 1)

sompolyog


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 1)

surran


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

csusszan


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 1)

nagyszamar


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

En?


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 1)

valaki


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

senki


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 1)

mindenki


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 1)

nehanyan


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 1)

kevesen


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

elegen


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Január 1)

talán
:4: :4:   :4:


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 1)

1 magam ?? ))


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

velünk


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 1)

Juliana írta:


> velünk


 

ammán döfi )))

OK !!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 1)

együtt


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 1)

mindenki


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 1)

társaságban


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 1)

bulizunk


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 1)

pihenés


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 1)

lustálkodunk ???


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

relaxálás


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 1)

wellnes


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

gyógymindenféle


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 1)

természetgyógyászat


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

homeopatia


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 1)

szunyókálás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 1)

bóbiskolás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 1)

Jóga


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 2)

Etus /Etus-jóga/


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

kondi


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

mozgas


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

testnevelés


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

epites


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

kőrakás


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

koszobor


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

műalkotás


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

faragas


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

kézvágás


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

korhaz


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 2)

műtét


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 2)

lábadozás


----------



## mocsari (2007 Január 2)

ráébredés


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 2)

megvilágosodás


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 2)

Buddha

(magamról csak a szerénységem miatt nem beszélek  )


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 2)

szobor


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 2)

kétszermond


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

duplaz


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 2)

telhetetlen


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 2)

mohó


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

zsarnok


----------



## mocsari (2007 Január 2)

homó


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 2)

*olom*


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 2)

katona


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

gyalogos


----------



## zoltan.illes (2007 Január 2)

uralkodó


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

király


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 2)

alattvaló


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 2)

térd


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 2)

*olom*


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 2)

arany


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Január 2)

fehér.....


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 2)

ó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 2)

ó-


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

ős


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

családfa


----------



## idgam (2007 Január 2)

gyökerek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

múltunk


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 2)

felmenőink


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

tavasz


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

jön


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

kizölldül


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

tulipánok


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 2)

április


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

jázmin


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

mákvirág..


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

hasonlat?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

talán


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

gondoltam


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

tökvirág


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

:4:


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 2)

sárgán(virágzik)


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 2)

*olom*


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

uborka


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 2)

ecetes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

kígyó (uborka?)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

Éden


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

alma


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

névnap (Éva)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

névnap (Ádám )


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

sátán


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

elcsábítás


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

kiűzetés


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

paradicsomból


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

föld


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

... szint


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

domb


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

völgy


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

ung


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

feng ))


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

...shui


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

báguá


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

?????


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

térkép


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

eltévedés


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

egészséges (térkÉP)


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

Katalina írta:


> egészséges (térkÉP)


azaz!


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

Rinka írta:


> eltévedés


 

hazatalál


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

talán


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

szimat...


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

S. O. S.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

büdös?


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

illatos


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

nyomkeresés


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

forró


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

kiolvadt


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

párolog


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

gőzöl


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

abrakadabra írta:


> gőzöl


 

arcpakolás


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

felfrissít


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 2)

szauna


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

finnek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

infrakamra


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

szolárium


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

barnítás


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

feketítés


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

pecsenyítés


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

sütés


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

főzés


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

fakanál


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

elverlek


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 2)

ki*kapós*


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

megcsalás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

megbocsátás


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

bűnbánat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

(mea culpa)


----------



## idgam (2007 Január 2)

MegbÁnÁs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

önvád


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

megbékélés


----------



## aberci (2007 Január 2)

szeretet


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

aberci írta:


> szeretet


viszonzás


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 2)

büntudat


----------



## aberci (2007 Január 2)

harmónia


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

békesség


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 2)

idill


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

lilaköd


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

pára


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

kellemetlen


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

kényelmetlen


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

megigazithatod


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

átlátszatlan


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 2)

fal


----------



## datcsyka (2007 Január 2)

elteved


----------



## datcsyka (2007 Január 2)

plafon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 2)

felhő


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

mennybolt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

csillagok


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

hold


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

üstökös


----------



## doryna86 (2007 Január 2)

fénycsóva


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 2)

éjszaka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

remény


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

hit


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

bizalom


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 2)

őszinteség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

szeretet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

beteljesülés


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

minden


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

csúcs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

mélység


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

feketeség


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

szivarvany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

szépség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

FiFike írta:


> szivarvany


zápor


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

Venusz


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

nő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

zivatar


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

FiFike írta:


> Venusz


domb


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

Apollo ...................


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

szaguldunk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

teste


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 2)

Csigabiga


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

anyósnyelv


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 2)

petárda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

durrantás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

hangos


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

tüzijáték


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 2)

ünnep


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

vigasság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

mulatság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

dinom-dánom


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 2)

hangulat


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 2)

lakodalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 2)

evés...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 2)

Kinszi írta:


> lakodalom


sokadalom


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 2)

Halotti tor


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

megemlekezes


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

sortűz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

felidézés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> megemlekezes


 

tisztelet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

Maligán írta:


> sortűz


 

???  miért


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

templom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

ima


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

biblia


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

profeta


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

Táltos írta:


> ???  miért



Mert aztán jön a "megemlékezés" :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

emlekezzunk ;-)


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

imádkozunk


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

kapolna


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

misebor


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

+ostya


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> +ostya



Fujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

miseborosOstya ;-)


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

áldozás


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

kehely


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

misebor


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

gyonjunk


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

meséljünk


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 3)

*karakum*


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

sivatag


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

homokos


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

meleg :5:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

langyos


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 3)

hűlő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

hullo


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Január 3)

csillag


----------



## mocsari (2007 Január 3)

protuberancia


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 3)

sztár


----------



## gyicu (2007 Január 3)

allűr


----------



## scha (2007 Január 3)

járásmód


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 3)

séta


----------



## scha (2007 Január 3)

allé


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 3)

lé


----------



## evita (2007 Január 3)

je'


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 3)

*Elozo szo utolso betuje - a kovetkezo szo kezdobetuje = szolanc.*
*Ez nem gomdolattarsitasi jatek.*


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

hajlando írta:


> *Elozo szo utolso betuje - a kovetkezo szo kezdobetuje = szolanc.*
> *Ez nem gomdolattarsitasi jatek.*


A topikindítóban azt olvastam, mi jut eszembe az előző szóról.Megváltozott a szabály?


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 3)

nahát

/ez asszociációs szólánc/


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek !
...szerintem is kezdetek óta így van, asszociálunk
mi legyen most ??
marad ez a szabály ??


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

köszike


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 3)

bizonytalanság ??!!


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

marad


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 3)

állandó ??


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 3)

megszokás


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

reméljük


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

jó


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2007 Január 3)

remek


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

eszperente


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

lehetetlen


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

dehogy!


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 3)

mégse?


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

ebetűvel?


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 3)

*e*vvel!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

kellene


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 3)

nehezebb...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

keresek


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 3)

meredek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

....terep


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Január 3)

Szemle


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

meglesem


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 3)

kukkolo


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

lehet


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 3)

talán


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

esetleg


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 3)

egyszer


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

elfelejtettem


----------



## rena (2007 Január 3)

notesz


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

cavinton


----------



## pistuka (2007 Január 3)

elgurult


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 3)

mi gurult el?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

alzheimer


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 3)

betegség


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 3)

egészség


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 3)

egyensúly


----------



## Joe79 (2007 Január 3)

kötéltáncos


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

veszélyes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

borotvaél


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

táncolni


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 3)

kockáztatni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

blöffölni


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 3)

reszkírozni


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

bejön


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 3)

nyertes


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

lottó


----------



## zizi33 (2007 Január 3)

gazdagság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

telezseb


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

üvegzseb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

átlátszatlan


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

Lyukas (zseb)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> üvegzseb


törékeny


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 3)

érzékeny


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

eltört


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

kihullik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

belőle...


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

potyog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

jelzőként


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

állítmányként


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

alanyként


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

Jancsinak...


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

nyomkövető


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

melleknevkent;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

igekötőként


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

lokoto


----------



## Laca_Sniper (2007 Január 3)

virágkötőként...


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

cipőkötő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

könyvkötő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

pertli


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

fuzo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

derék


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

halcsontos ??


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

míder


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

Táltos írta:


> derék


darázs ??


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

mehkaptar


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 3)

karcsú


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

csinos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

szép


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

almodoztok ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

igen


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

jólesik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

jólesne


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

nagyon


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

zivatar


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

elvonul


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

vihar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

jön


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

átrobog


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

illuzio


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

optimista


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

pesszimista


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

reménykedő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

Táltos írta:


> pesszimista


masiniszta


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

Kanizsa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

kanizsai


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

közös


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

gőzös


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

állomás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

főnök


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

parancsol


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

KrumpliFejuMasiniszta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

indít


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

tárcsa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

síp


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Basaskodik ?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

futyul


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

lemaradtam :-(


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

dettó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 3)

Táltos írta:


> síp


(424-es) mozdony


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

gőzmozdony


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

villamos


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 3)

jegy


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 3)

lyukasztó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 3)

kalauz


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 3)

sofőr


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

utasok


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

potyautas


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

büntetés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

ellenor


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

karszalag


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

fütyülő


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

megfújni


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

durmolni


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

alom


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 4)

rózsaszínű


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

kellemes


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 4)

pihenés


----------



## pistuka (2007 Január 4)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

lazitas


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

aromafürdö


----------



## emmus2 (2007 Január 4)

nyugalom


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

vágy


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

álom


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

alom


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

vekker


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

ébredés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 4)

munka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

fáradtság


----------



## gyicu (2007 Január 4)

felfrissülés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 4)

Coca Cola


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

gyümölcslé


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

rostos?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

szénsavmentes


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 4)

alkoholmentes


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

jegelt


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

homlokomra


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Whiskyvel


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

rosszabbodom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

pezsgővel


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

kiütve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

jobbulást


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

ünneplés(ma)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

mivan (ma)?


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

csütörtök


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

ma


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

mama


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinkának


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

szülinap(férjé)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

vendégek(mindjárt)


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

pezsgő


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

unikum


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

elsősegély


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

nekem


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

nekem is


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

gratulálok


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 4)

buli


----------



## kumisi (2007 Január 4)

sör


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

bor


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

pálinka


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

pezsgő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

koktél


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

turmix


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

gyümölcslé


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

káros


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

ártalmas


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 4)

gyomormosás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

veszélyes


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Január 4)

kutyuskák?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

nagyobbak!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

rosszalkodtak?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

acsarkodtak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

fogakkal?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

agyarakkal!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

kitép


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

hasít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

csíkot


----------



## gyicu (2007 Január 4)

hátából


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

hátamból ??


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

fájdalmas


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

siralmas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

rossz


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

rettenetes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

felemelő


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

abszurd


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

daru


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

gólya


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

pólya


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> gólya


 
kisbaba


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 4)

édes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

Margit írta:


> kisbaba


 

járóka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

babakocsi


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

akadálymentesítés


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

úthenger


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

dozer


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

aszfaltozás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

útjavítás


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

kátyú


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

biztosító


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

fénykép


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

igazolvány


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

paszport


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

útlevél


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

unió


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

halmaz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

vízum


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

pecsét


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

bélyegző


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

lenyomat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

stempli


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

tinta


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

toll


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

tollszar


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

madár


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> tollszar
> 
> 
> szarvasbogár (bocsi Fifike ))


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

izeltlábú


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

rovar


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

pillangó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

lepke


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

háló


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

...társ


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

férj


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 4)

fél


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

feleség


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

mitől?


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

a farkastól ))))


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

medvétől??


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 4)

rémségtől!


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

sötétségtől


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

krampuszoktól


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

doktorbától


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

fogdoktorbácsitól


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 4)

szellemektől


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

kísértetektől


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

a barátom feleségétől )))) ( Vicc Elek ))


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

ajaj


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

rosszabb


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

romlik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

látásod?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

nagyon D )


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

szegény


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

gazdag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

jómódú


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

felső


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

tízezer


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Január 4)

bankjegy


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

hamisítás


----------



## scha (2007 Január 4)

széf


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

kinyitni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

kulccsal?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

feltörés


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Január 4)

ravaszan


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

álarcban


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 4)

símaszkban


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

ijesztve


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

zsákmány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

szerzés


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Január 4)

tulajdon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

magán


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

tegeződünk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

mija


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

fiú?


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

No woman, no cry


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

Telihold


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

kívánok


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

Unalmas


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

türelem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

nem megy vele semmire


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

szétzilálni?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

értelmes?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

dehogy


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

számtan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

menj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

gyorsan


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

hova?


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

lány


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

engedetlen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

hagyd....


----------



## Tündérke (2007 Január 4)

durmi durmi (nem horkol)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

nemhiszem


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

Hitetlenke


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

átnézni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

topicot...


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

üvegajtó


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

ablakpucoló


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

vegyszer


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

kémiatanár


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> ablakpucoló


kalapács


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

ütés


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

zúgás


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

fül


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kalapács


Off: ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

ütéstől


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> fül



barát ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> Off: ez nagyon tetszik


 

igazán?


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

tényleg


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> tényleg


valóságcsúcs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

bírjátok?


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

valóságshow


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> valóságshow


ripacskodás


----------



## EditLove (2007 Január 4)

nagytestvér


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

kisöcsi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 4)

alexxx22 írta:


> kisöcsi


tesó


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

család


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

hugi


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

nyugi


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

nővér


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

orvos


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

beteg


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

gyógyul


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

egészség


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

gyógyszer


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

patika


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

gyógynövény


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

körömvirág


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

füvek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

levendula


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

mandula


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

torok


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

ki vették


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

mogyoro


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

török.....


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

méz


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

méhész


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

viasz


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 4)

szobór


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

kőfaragó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

jégfaragó


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

jeges medve


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

sarkkör


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

Északi


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

Déli


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

Keleti


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

hideg


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

meleg


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

meleg


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

[email protected] írta:


> Keleti


pályaudvar


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

vonat


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

sín


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

sorompó


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

bakter


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

bakter


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

szalutál


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

egyenruha


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

rendőr


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

fakabát


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

fakalap


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 5)

fakanál


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

fatányér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

alexxx22 írta:


> fakanál


favilla..


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

vendéglő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

muri


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

lakodalom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

[email protected] írta:


> lakodalom


sej-haj ripityom


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

menyaszonytánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

nászéjszaka


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

másnap???


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

ráébredés


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

elhamarkodott...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

fejfájás..


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

elmúlt


----------



## scha (2007 Január 5)

emlék


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

kellemes


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 5)

ellemes


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 5)

tranzisztoros


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

rádió


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 5)

dáridó


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

csárdás


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 5)

csárda


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

kocsmárosné


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 5)

aranyvirág


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

tőccsíkmá'


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

munka!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

józanság!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

pontosan


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

csillag


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 5)

arany


----------



## tibi53 (2007 Január 5)

eb32 írta:


> Nekem ebben a pillanatban a bukaresti Falumúzemot juttatta eszembe. A kép: kellemes napsütéses délután, árnyas sétányok, lelket is nyugtató csend.
> 
> A második szó: TÁRS


 
Az igazi barát akkor megy el hozzád, amikor mindenki elhagyott.

A harmadik szó:barát(nő)


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 5)

oscarr írta:


> arany


 
érem


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 5)

kincs


----------



## memi59 (2007 Január 5)

ertek


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 5)

vagyon


----------



## scha (2007 Január 5)

életpálya


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Január 5)

életút


----------



## scha (2007 Január 5)

hosszú


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 5)

biztos?


----------



## scha (2007 Január 5)

sajnos...


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 5)

szomorú


----------



## scha (2007 Január 5)

vasárnap


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 5)

ünnepnap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

öröm


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

boldogság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

túláradó


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 5)

árvíz


----------



## aberci (2007 Január 5)

mentés


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 5)

vízözön


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 5)

Noé bárkája


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

Ararát (hegység)


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Január 5)

gleccser


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 5)

felcser


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

hencser


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

fecser :..:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

duma


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

rizsa


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

PÓk


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

pék


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 5)

liszt


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

kemence


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

kenyér


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 5)

boszorka


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

fázik


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> fázik


ázik


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 5)

mászik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

vizesen ?


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 5)

napsütésben


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

négykézláb


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

kúszik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

katona?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Tkatona D)


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

kikepzes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

díszlépés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

hapta'k


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

hadfi


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

masirozas


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

mars


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

diszlepes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

kilépés


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

előre


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

munkahely


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

rabság


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

ketrec


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 5)

elválasztás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

kitől?


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

kiscica


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

cicitol ?


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

anyjaetol


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

emlőtől


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

elszakadni


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 5)

sirni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

utánna


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 5)

érte


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

sovarog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

esedezve


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

leborul


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

konyorog


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

rimánkodik


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 6)

megalázkodik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

kérlel


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 6)

_*lesz*_


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

létezik


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 6)

lélegzik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

örül


----------



## ivcsi (2007 Január 6)

boldog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

lelkes


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 6)

játékos


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

kibic


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 6)

kártyajáték


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

ász


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 6)

király


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 6)

korona


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

alsó


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 6)

híd


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

palló


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 6)

padló


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 6)

padlás


----------



## auntanna (2007 Január 6)

kémény


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 6)

szikla


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 6)

Péter


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

megvilágosodás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

pirkadat


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 6)

hajnal


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

harmat


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

kísértet


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 6)

kis sértett


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

lepel


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

szellemes;-)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

huhú


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

bagoly


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 6)

halal


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

töklámpa


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

megnyugvas


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

ráér


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

nyugi


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

visszater


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

temető


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

feltamad


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

szellem


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 6)

kollektív


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

lelkek


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

osszejatszanak


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

ellenünk?


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 6)

velünk


----------



## scha (2007 Január 6)

együtt


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 6)

csoport


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

tömeg


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 6)

gyűlés


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

összeröffenés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 6)

disznók


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

kismalac


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 6)

szerencse


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

pénz


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

vagyonosodás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

gyarapodás


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

erkölcs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

norma


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

kontroll


----------



## kincsem (2007 Január 6)

agy


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

velő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

tudás


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

hatalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

élni...


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

hagyni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

kell


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

kel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

kalács


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

kedvencem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

szeretem


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 7)

megeszem


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 7)

mindet


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 7)

teleleszek


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 7)

kipukkadsz


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 7)

norbizok


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 7)

update


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 7)

megújulok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

fogysz?


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 7)

nehezen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

könnyen


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 7)

eleinte


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

telente


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 7)

hóember


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

építés


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 7)

rombolás


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 7)

olvasztás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

kohó


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 7)

koholt


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 7)

acél


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

koholmány


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 7)

mondvacsinált


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

szemenszedett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

hazugság


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

csalás


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 7)

ámítás


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

sarlatán


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

banya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

boszorka


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

mese


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

meskete


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

esket(e)


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 7)

pap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

összead


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

elvesz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

férjül


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

leigáz (  )


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

szeretjük


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

nem (szeretjük  )


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 7)

nemhia'ba


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

direkt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 7)

veletlen


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

dobókocka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

szerencse


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

lóhere


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

négylevelű


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 7)

megtalálom


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

lakáskulcs


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 7)

kinyitja


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

konzerv


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 7)

dobozba


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

ajándék


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

meglepi


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

szülinapi party


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

(tudom, hogy ez két szó volt, de logikailag csak egy fogalom )


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 7)

zene


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

ajtó


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

ablak


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 7)

nyitva


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 7)

meghívás


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 7)

áruház


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 7)

bolt


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

bevásárlókosár


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 7)

kerekeskocsi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 7)

targonca


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

lépegető


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 7)

szögdécselő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

veréb


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

bíbic


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 7)

őzgida


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

néne


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

őzikéje


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

Őzgidácska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

sete


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

suta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

rátévedt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

az


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

országútra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

megbotlott


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

egy


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

kidőlt


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

elesett?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

fában


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

eltörött


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 7)

lába?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

(a) gida


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

(a) hegedűm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

nemakar


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

Táltos írta:


> nemakar


akarni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

megszólalni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

2xRózsi


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

mibajod?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> mibajod?


semmi !:4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

sem?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

Öcsi48 írta:


> semmi !:4:


(2xRózsi)  
Mibajod?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

miértnem...


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

nótaszöveg...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> (2xRózsi)
> Mibajod?


poén


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

alberth írta:


> nótaszöveg...


vágom ....


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

ihajcsuhaj!!! :4:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

ripityom!!


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

sosehalunkmeg!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

juhéjjj!!!!!


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> sosehalunkmeg!


csakelalszunk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

alberth írta:


> juhéjjj!!!!!


gyapjú


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

egyszer...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> egyszer...


mindjárt :..: :..:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

megyünk?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 8)

alberth írta:


> megyünk?


Jó (k)éjt! :..:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

Jóéjt! :00:


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

alberth írta:


> Jóéjt! :00:


Szia, (pá)


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 8)

:..: Pá!


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

:..::..:!!!:00:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

reggel


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 8)

reggeli


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 8)

kávé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

tea


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 8)

pirítós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

kenyér


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 8)

lekvár


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 8)

landolás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

dzsem


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 8)

kicsit elcsúsztam

A lekvárról előszőr a
NAGYMAMA 
jut eszembe


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

bizony


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 8)

igen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

nem


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 8)

Nemecsek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

füvészkert


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 8)

botanikus...


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

kutató


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 8)

keresö


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 8)

találat


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 8)

teli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

TOTOn?


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 8)

bárhol


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 8)

univerzum


----------



## fcsongilla (2007 Január 8)

szabadság - tág látókör


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 8)

szabadság szerelem


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 8)

szabadság- szerelem


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 8)

munka


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 8)

robot


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 8)

automata


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 8)

kávé


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 8)

tej


----------



## scha (2007 Január 8)

tehén


----------



## marcusz (2007 Január 8)

legelő


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

kérődző


----------



## óvónéni (2007 Január 8)

rágógumi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

fogszabályozó


----------



## óvónéni (2007 Január 8)

cumi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

rágóka


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 8)

járóka


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

járókeret D )


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 8)

baba


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

popsi


----------



## SolBadguy (2007 Január 8)

cella


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

rács


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

rab


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

Ráby


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

fogoly


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

madár


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

veréb (is madár)


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

Kabos


----------



## scha (2007 Január 8)

színész


----------



## Elisa (2007 Január 8)

művész


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

alkotó


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

eloado


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

bűvész


----------



## Elisa (2007 Január 8)

Tehetség


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

ikon


----------



## scha (2007 Január 8)

gondozás


----------



## Elisa (2007 Január 8)

ápolás


----------



## SolBadguy (2007 Január 8)

egészség


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

makk


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 8)

éhes disznó


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

tok


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

trezor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

pénz


----------



## Elisa (2007 Január 8)

páncélszekrény


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

kassza


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

mackó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

Mici (mackó)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

malacka


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

rofi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

turpika


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

torpilla


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

hupikék


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

törpikék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

törpapó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 8)

Aprajafalva


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

"manócskák"


----------



## SolBadguy (2007 Január 9)

hókuszpók


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 9)

móka


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 9)

mosoly


----------



## scha (2007 Január 9)

jókedv


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 9)

derű


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 9)

borus


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 9)

felhő


----------



## elemer (2007 Január 9)

felleg


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 9)

*gerendas*


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 9)

kunyhó


----------



## Csilla23 (2007 Január 9)

palota


----------



## elemer (2007 Január 9)

kastely


----------



## lolita (2007 Január 9)

estély


----------



## Csilla23 (2007 Január 9)

bál


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 9)

terem


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 9)

torna


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

mozgás


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Január 9)

uszás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

kalandozás


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 9)

randevú


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 9)

találka


----------



## Jas (2007 Január 9)

románc


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 9)

szép


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 9)

varázs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 9)

megmarad?


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 9)

emlék


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

akard!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 9)

üzenet


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

levél


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 9)

posta


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

bélyeg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 9)

bélyegző


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 9)

stempli


----------



## Jas (2007 Január 9)

vágyakozás


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 10)

ágy


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 10)

pihenés


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 10)

szórakozás


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 10)

buli


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 10)

fiatalság


----------



## katamama (2007 Január 10)

bolondság


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 10)

vicc


----------



## katamama (2007 Január 10)

humor


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 10)

kabaré


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 10)

vidamsag


----------



## Csilla23 (2007 Január 10)

tréfa


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 10)

ta'nc


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 10)

zene


----------



## scha (2007 Január 10)

keringő


----------



## taksi (2007 Január 10)

party


----------



## scha (2007 Január 10)

vendégsereg


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 10)

takarítás


----------



## kata53 (2007 Január 10)

vikszolás


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 10)

kimerültség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

erőgyűjtés


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 10)

fáradság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

monotonság


----------



## lolita (2007 Január 10)

fásultság


----------



## katamama (2007 Január 10)

pofon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

egyszerű


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 10)

nagyszerű


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

remek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

jó


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

kiváló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

kitűnő


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

remek


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

alberth írta:


> remek


Duplán (én is írtam!)


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

Kinszi írta:


> Duplán (én is írtam!)


telepátia


----------



## scha (2007 Január 10)

létezik?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

szerintem...


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

szerinted


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 10)

sorolhatnánk


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

kezdjuk


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 10)

én


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

Te


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 10)

mindenki


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

senki


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 10)

de


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

akárki


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

bárki


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

mindenki


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

somebody


----------



## scha (2007 Január 10)

Mercury


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 10)

madam-cury


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

Lennon


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

FiFike írta:


> madam-cury


Ambrus-Kyri:4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 10)

varazsfuvola


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

Wagner


----------



## katamama (2007 Január 10)

opera


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

koncert


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 10)

tenor


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

alt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 10)

szopran


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

basszus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

mezoszoprán


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

bariton


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 10)

abrakadabra írta:


> buli


Szeretet


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

békesség


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

pihenés


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

álmodozás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

szerelem


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

édes


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 10)

érzelem


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

vágyakozás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

epekedés


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

gondolatban


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

virtuálisan


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

lélekben


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

emlékekben


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

képekben


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

cselekedetben


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 10)

beteljesedés


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

őrület


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

bolondokháza


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 10)

gumiszoba


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 10)

kényszerzubbony


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

Rendorseg


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 11)

tűzoltóság


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

elsosegely


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 11)

segítségnyújtás


----------



## scha (2007 Január 11)

önzetlenség


----------



## mis (2007 Január 11)

adakozás


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 11)

vöröskereszt


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 11)

félhold


----------



## mis (2007 Január 11)

sötétség


----------



## lolita (2007 Január 11)

félelem


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 11)

*mesemondo*


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

hazudozo


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 11)

gyáva


----------



## hexe72 (2007 Január 11)

lolita írta:


> félelem


szorongás


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

felelem


----------



## hexe72 (2007 Január 11)

kín


----------



## hexe72 (2007 Január 11)

kín


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 11)

csalódás


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

veg


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 11)

újrakezdés


----------



## gyicu (2007 Január 11)

bátor


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

elegge


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 11)

nembiztos ?? ))


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 11)

bizonytalan...


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 11)

ajjaj (((

jövőkép


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 11)

talán...


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 11)

mégis


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 11)

mégsem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

Csakazértis....!!!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

dehogyis


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

makacs


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

ellentmondó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

önfejű


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 11)

makacs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

durcás


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 11)

sértődött


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

felfuvalkodott


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

osszeférhetetlen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

basáskodó


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 11)

kibírhatatlan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

undok


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 11)

utálatos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

unszinpatikus


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

banya


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

rém


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

ba'nyare'm


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

madáriesztő


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

Óz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

bádogember


----------



## emagdi (2007 Január 11)

rozsda


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

páncél


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

rezes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

vért


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

pajzs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

burok


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

burkolunk ?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

csempézünk


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 11)

kovezunk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 11)

fázunk


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 11)

összebújunk


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

melegít


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 11)

sugároz


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

fűt


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 11)

fát


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

összehord


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 11)

hablatyol


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

pletykafészek


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 12)

kispad


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 12)

oregasszonyok


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 12)

banyák


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 12)

*károg*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 12)

*gesztenye*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 12)

*elem*


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 12)

sült


----------



## Toffee (2007 Január 12)

csirke


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Január 12)

kacsa


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 12)

máj


----------



## Toffee (2007 Január 12)

epe


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 12)

*javasasszony*


----------



## scha (2007 Január 12)

gyógyfű


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

Máj-epe-gyógyfű :

keserű


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 12)

gyógyulás


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 12)

természetgyógyász


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

kézrátét


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Január 12)

gyógyfürdő


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 12)

élményfürdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

gyógyvíz


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 12)

vízkúra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

reumára?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 12)

is


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

és?


----------



## evita (2007 Január 12)

me'g


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Január 12)

szépség ellen


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 12)

mellett


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 12)

között


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 12)

körözött


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

finom


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 12)

édes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

csoki


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 12)

boldogság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

kivirulás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 12)

tavaszodás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

kikelet


----------



## skizosophie (2007 Január 12)

hajnal


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

Ébredés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 12)

pirkadat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

kukorékolás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

ébresztő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 12)

hajnalhasadás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

reggel


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 13)

virradat


----------



## taksi (2007 Január 13)

pitymallat


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 13)

madárhang


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 13)

csicsergés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

madardal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

pacsirta


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

énekel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

dalol


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

a boldogságtól


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

repdes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

egekbe


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

száll


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 13)

lebeg


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

a széllel


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

elrepül


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

messzeségbe


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

ismeretlenbe


----------



## mitbrille (2007 Január 13)

Kanadába


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 13)

repülővel


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 13)

(nagy)utazás


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 13)

tutaj


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 13)

stoppal


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 13)

séta


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 13)

poroszkálás


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 13)

barátok


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 13)

ügetés


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 13)

csend


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Január 13)

alkonyat


----------



## canislupus (2007 Január 13)

bagaméri


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

nagyika67 írta:


> alkonyat


 

este


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

trilla


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

madárka


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

fecske


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 13)

nyár


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

estike


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

Pistike


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

Szdsz (  )


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 13)

pestike


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

város


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 13)

tömeg


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 13)

oszlatás


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 13)

elegy


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

kutyulék


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 13)

vegyület


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

kémia


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 13)

tanulás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

tudás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

hatalom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

erő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

felemelő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

lift :..::..:


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

felvonó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

személy?


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 13)

gyors


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

sebes


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

hó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 13)

molly33 írta:


> sebes


 

folyó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

Juliana írta:


> hó


hiány


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

zuhatag


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

vízesés


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

sodrás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

örvény


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

elnyel


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 13)

távolság


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

tovatűnik


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

elillan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

elpárolog


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

felszívódik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

Kánfort ( játszik)


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

balzsam


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

gyógyír


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

kenőcs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

Juliana írta:


> kenőcs


(mert) megérdemled ?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

pakolás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

biiiiiiizony


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

koltozik


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

vándorol


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

újrakezd


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

feltámad


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

feléled


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

reménykedik ?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

bízik!


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 13)

optimista


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

realista


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 13)

pesszimista


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

borulátó


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 13)

esőember


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

autista


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 13)

beteg


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

biztos?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 13)

Juliana írta:


> autista


artista


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 13)

molly33 írta:


> biztos?


rendőrbiztos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 13)

segítőkész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

mindig?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

allandoan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

teljesen


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

egészen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

álmosan :..::..:


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

fáradtan?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

Igen . (szia):..:


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

aludj


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

jól


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

álmodj


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

szépeket


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

csípős


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

bolhákat


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

harapós


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

lótetüket


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

ajaj


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

ezek


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

lennének


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 14)

szépek?


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

relatív


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

ébresztő!


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

vekker


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

kávé?


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

jöhet


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

cukor?


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

keserűen


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

azonnal!


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

köszönöm


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

forró!!!!


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

finom


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 14)

megyek!


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

helló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

szia


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 14)

holnap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

majd


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 14)

elodázás


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 14)

halogatás


----------



## pacz_levente (2007 Január 14)

korumpálódni kész


----------



## queldrin (2007 Január 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 14)

VesztegetÉs


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

veszteség


----------



## Olga (2007 Január 14)

Sziasztok Mi a pontos téma?


----------



## Olga (2007 Január 14)

Mindenki elment? Hahó!


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

Olga írta:


> Sziasztok Mi a pontos téma?


Nem lehet pontosan tudni. És a vesztegetésre válaszoktam. A felkiáltó jelekre nem tudtam.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

hanga57 írta:


> veszteség


 

nyereség


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

piros ulti nyólc forint


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

csitti írta:


> piros ulti nyólc forint


 

Ez a szólánc!!! Nem a négyszavas!!!   

Tartsd be kérlek a szabályt és ne mindenáron akard megszerezni a hozzászólásokat. Különböző topicokban, értelmes hozzászólás kell!!!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

uff!


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 14)

Winettou


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

indián


----------



## scha (2007 Január 14)

békepipa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

törzsfőnök


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

kopjafa


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 14)

temető


----------



## boanna (2007 Január 14)

barátja


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

pap


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

egyház


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

hívők


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

oltár


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 14)

alberth írta:


> oltár



kereszt


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

vér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

adás


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

( azt hittem eper jön  )

vétel


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

adás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

antenna


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

parabola


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 14)

hyperbola


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

mértan


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 14)

mer TAN )


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

Etna írta:


> mer TAN )


vicces


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

bohókás


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 14)

pom-pom


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 14)

Artur


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

dagattmadár


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

grál


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 14)

U grál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

lovag


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

dicső


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

vezér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

honleány


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

hazafi


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 14)

horgolás


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

leányanya


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

Tuláliber írta:


> horgolás



(Jajj)

Kézimunka


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 14)

horgolótű


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

bökő


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

kötőtű


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

tűfok


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

fokos


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

tűhegy


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

hegycsúcs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

havas


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 14)

tüskeböki


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

sün


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

disznó


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

mangalica


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 14)

egészség


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

áldás


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

nimden


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

minden


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

isten


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 14)

legfontosabb


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

élet


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 14)

erő


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

gyermekem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

fiam


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

szülő


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

elmúlás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

nagyszülő


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

rokonok


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

Móricz


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

szappanopera


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

tisztaság


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

tusfürdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

szappan


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

pezsgőfürdő


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

vérfürdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

huh


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

vámpírok


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

morbid


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

félelmetes


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 14)

rossz?


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

cinikus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

az


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

miért


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 14)

megez


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

kitolás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

tisztalelkű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

kivel?


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

fűvel-fával


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

megcsalod?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

visszakapod!


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

kamatostul


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

kapkodhatod


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

a fejed!


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

megbántad?


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

+hát


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

akkor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

teendőd?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

tengernyi


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 14)

molly33 írta:


> tengernyi



Operencia


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 14)

mese


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 14)

hanga57 írta:


> mese



gyerekkor


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 14)

felhőtlen öröm


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

myszty írta:


> öröm


boldogság


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 14)

molly33 írta:


> boldogság



szabadsag


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

szerelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

gyötrelem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

félelem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gyötrelem


fájt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

molly33 írta:


> fájt


(ez) kérdés ?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> (ez) kérdés ?


igen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

molly33 írta:


> igen


is-is


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

hatarozatlan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

FiFike írta:


> hatarozatlan


keresgélő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

talal ?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 14)

többször (is)


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 14)

talán


----------



## siraly (2007 Január 14)

csalódik...Mert sokkal boldogabb az ki remél...


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

szolanc ;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 14)

nemigen


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 15)

valószínű


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

bizonyos


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 15)

talán


----------



## taksi (2007 Január 15)

esetleg


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 15)

bár


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 15)

sőt


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 15)

tuti


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 15)

bizti


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 15)

lehet


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 15)

ha


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 15)

haha


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 15)

kacaj


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 15)

önfeledt


----------



## mis (2007 Január 15)

vidám


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 15)

felszabadult


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 15)

könnyed


----------



## atneworld (2007 Január 15)

laza


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

görcsös


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

Táltos írta:


> görcsös



merev


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

lemez


----------



## Pufi (2007 Január 15)

kucko


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 15)

palota


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

hanga57 írta:


> palota



kiraly


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 15)

palást


----------



## scha (2007 Január 15)

talár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 15)

jogar


----------



## scha (2007 Január 15)

trón


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 15)

Udvaribolond


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

tanácsadó


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 15)

tamáskodó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

okoskodó


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 15)

hitetlen


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 15)

ateista


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

vallásos


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

Táltos írta:


> vallásos



fanatikus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

határozatlan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

labilis


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

Öcsi48 írta:


> labilis



rapszodikus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

rámenős


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

céltudatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

ember


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

személyiség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

férfi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

hölgy


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

gyermek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

remény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

szeretet


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

Táltos írta:


> szeretet



beke


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

megnyugvás


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 15)

Öcsi48 írta:


> megnyugvás



beletorodes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 15)

La Pantera írta:


> beletorodes


átnevelés


----------



## rena (2007 Január 16)

kikepzes


----------



## siklai (2007 Január 16)

átképzés


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 16)

fejtágítás


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 16)

okosítás


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 16)

agypallérozás


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 16)

tudás


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

böbike írta:


> tudás



hatalom


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 16)

alom


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 16)

álom


----------



## pakli (2007 Január 16)

varjúmáj


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 16)

varjúháj


----------



## pakli (2007 Január 16)

lófarok


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 16)

kutyafül


----------



## pakli (2007 Január 16)

nyaktekerés


----------



## mis (2007 Január 16)

nyugalom


----------



## pakli (2007 Január 16)

síléc


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

pakli írta:


> *huszadik*



helyezesek

( hidd el, nem akarok kotekedni veled, de itt sem olvastad el az elso uzenetet...v. valoban az "alom"-rol a "varjumaj", a "nyugalom"-rol a "silec" jut eszedbe...? Ketlem  )


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 16)

dobogó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

díjazottak


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 16)

oklevél


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

érem


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> érem



kituntetes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

pénzjutalom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 16)

elismerés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

kézfogás


----------



## eberszan (2007 Január 16)

díjátadás


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

eberszan írta:


> díjátadás



unnepely


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 16)

egyenruha


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

vasutas


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

(indul a) bakterház


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

mozdonyvezető


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

kalauz


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

scha írta:


> kalauz



potyautazas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

büntetés


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

kaland


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

igazi


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> igazi



valodi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

alkotó


----------



## Pókica (2007 Január 16)

képzelet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

bigadam írta:


> mozilla-firefox


 
 ez mi? Vigyázz, mert kimoderálnak? Nagyon nehéz megjegyezni, hogy a témákhoz kapcsolódó értelmes hozzászólásokat kellene írni!!!???


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

Pókica írta:


> képzelet


 
játékos


----------



## bigadam (2007 Január 16)

Ezt még az OPERA után akartam írni.
Az OPERA is egy böngésző meg a mozilla is.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> ez mi? Vigyázz, mert kimoderálnak?



...az ilyenek csak az uzeneteket gyujtik, h. letolthessenek vegre...tudod a zenetopicbol, stb...sajnos ma mar ez a masodik, akit lattam....szomoru, mert remek ez a forum....


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> játékos



kiscica


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

bigadam írta:


> Ezt még az OPERA után akartam írni.
> Az OPERA is egy böngésző meg a mozilla is.


 
akkor oda írd, és ne ide, mindent összekavarva  és ez nem a beszélgető topic!!!


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

bigadam írta:


> Ezt még az OPERA után akartam írni.
> Az OPERA is egy böngésző meg a mozilla is.



Akkor - a felreertesek elkerulese vegett - clickkel arra az uzenetre, amelyre epp valaszolni akarsz, es akkor senki sem feltetelez rolad...khmm..."rossz" dolgokat.


----------



## Pókica (2007 Január 16)

La Pantera írta:


> kiscica


gombolyag


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 16)

kép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

keret


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> keret



festmeny


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

műalkotás


----------



## mis (2007 Január 16)

első hely


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 16)

elsőből-utolsó


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 16)

verseny


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 16)

küzdelem


----------



## mis (2007 Január 16)

döntő csata


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 16)

háború


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

hanga57 írta:


> háború



halottak


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 16)

győzelem


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 16)

diadal


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 16)

diadalittas


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 16)

örömteli


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 16)

diadalmenet


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

molly33 írta:


> diadalmenet



gyozelem


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 16)

dicsőség


----------



## GT500E (2007 Január 16)

muri


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 16)

buli


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 16)

ünneplés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

barátias


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 16)

koccintás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

pertu


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

latin


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

Öcsi48 írta:


> pertu


 

ivás


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 16)

iacta


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

alea


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 16)

est


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

Mivan ??????


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 16)

késő


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Mivan ??????


nyelvlecke


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

kinek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

vágom!


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 16)

*meredek*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 16)

*kerek*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 16)

Öcsi48 írta:


> vágom!


 
oda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

Táltos írta:


> oda


bele...


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Öcsi48 írta:


> bele...



(a) kozepebe !


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

La Pantera írta:


> (a) kozepebe !


Yes .


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

céltábla


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

scha írta:


> céltábla



celszemely


----------



## scha (2007 Január 16)

La Pantera írta:


> celszemely


mesterlövész


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

scha írta:


> mesterlövész



( vagyis ) orrgyilkos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

La Pantera írta:


> ( vagyis ) orrgyilkos


( Orr)veszélyben ???


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 16)

Öcsi48 írta:


> ( Orr)veszélyben ???



(inkabb) gyilkosban


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 16)

La Pantera írta:


> ( vagyis ) orrgyilkos


plasztikai (sebész):4:


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Öcsi48 írta:


> plasztikai (sebész):4:



szilikon


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

La Pantera írta:


> szilikon


szemfényvesztés


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Öcsi48 írta:


> szemfényvesztés



delibab


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

hamis


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

bankjegy


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 17)

címlet


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

bélyeg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

posta


----------



## Szende (2007 Január 17)

level


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

távirat


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> távirat



gyorshir


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

Sms


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> Sms



mobil-telefon


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 17)

füstjelek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

indiánok


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> indiánok



csatabard


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

békepipa


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> békepipa



fustolges


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

beszélgetés


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 17)

barátkozás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

boldogság


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 17)

öröm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

szeretet


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

erzes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

fájdalmas


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

borzaszto


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

őrületes


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

bolondos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

révület


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

remulet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

elmúlt


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

letunt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

kor


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> kor



ido


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

évezred


----------



## lolita (2007 Január 17)

Edda


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

lolita írta:


> Edda



(A) hutlen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

művek


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

ora


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

lánc


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

kapcsolat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

kötelék


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 17)

elválaszthatatlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

egybeforrt


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

eggyé vált


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

vonzott


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

huzott


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 17)

vont


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

vitt


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

hozott


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

cipelt


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

szállított


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

kocsin


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

érkezett


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

megjott


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

váratlanul


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

idoben


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

érkezett


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

leparkolt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

bement


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

orokre?


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

holtomiglan


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

huha


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

mert?


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 17)

csak


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

csak


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

bőbeszédűek


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

ertem.


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

felfogom


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

oookooos...


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

figgyelmes


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

- 1g


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 17)

lackovar írta:


> - 1g


kérdőjel


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

Figgyelmes - 1g = figyelmes..
sorry


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 17)

és ha nagyon figyelmes ? ? ?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

szolanc


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 17)

folytasd!


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

tovább!


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 17)

hová (?)


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 17)

mindegy csak előre


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 17)

bocsi, mi a szabály?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

egyszo


----------



## GT500E (2007 Január 17)

száz


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 17)

ötven


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

fel


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

éledjünk!


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

aludjunk


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

majd!


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

most


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

álmos?


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

lusta


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

(a) vezér?


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 17)

hangya!


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

gatya


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 17)

madzag


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

gumi


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 17)

maci


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

csipke


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

jéger?


----------



## albundy (2007 Január 17)

néger


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

csók


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

hab?


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

tejszín


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

tejszín


----------



## rena (2007 Január 17)

kv


----------



## scha (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> tejszín


dettó


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 17)

szellem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

evajudit írta:


> szellem


idézés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 17)

bíróság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

evajudit írta:


> bíróság


talár


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

álszent


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

ítélet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

bünhődés


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

bűn


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

kiűzetés


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

paradicsom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

Lucifer


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

főnök


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

elégedetlen


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

flusztrált


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

mérges


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

galóca


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 17)

gyomormosás!


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

Etna írta:


> főnök


almaárus


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

Karsay István írta:


> gyomormosás!


beöntés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

kiöntés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

Táltos írta:


> kiöntés


lelkizés


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

Öcsi48 írta:


> beöntés





Táltos írta:


> kiöntés



ürge (de peches  )


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

pásztor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

gyónás


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

mondjad


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

minek?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

titkos !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

tanok


----------



## Etna (2007 Január 17)

kanok ))))))


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

minek?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

magyarázatként


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 17)

tanárnő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

pótanyuka


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 17)

mostoha


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 17)

kegyetlen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

gonosz


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 17)

szadista


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

szenvedés


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 17)

kín


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 17)

szenvedés


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 18)

vígasz


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 18)

egyutterzes


----------



## csanadig (2007 Január 18)

lélek


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 18)

szellem


----------



## csanadig (2007 Január 18)

kísértet


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 18)

láthatatlan


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 18)

eltünt


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 18)

láthatatlan


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 18)

átlátszó


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 18)

almás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 18)

megtévedtem..


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 18)

légies


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

lackovar írta:


> légies



konnyed


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 18)

pehely


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Január 18)

toll


----------



## Leee_a (2007 Január 18)

tolltartó


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

Leee_a írta:


> tolltartó



iskola


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

teljesítménykényszer


----------



## lolita (2007 Január 18)

stressz


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Január 18)

.......labda


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 18)

ping-pong


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

tenisz


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 18)

játékos


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 18)

szurkolo


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

ala55 írta:


> szurkolo



sportcsarnok


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

mecss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

kézilabda


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

kosárlabda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

röplabda


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

Foci


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

Táltos írta:


> röplabda



repul


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

(a) labda


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 18)

gooooóóóól


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

kapufa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

kipattanó


----------



## albundy (2007 Január 18)

helyzet


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

szögletrugás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

fejelés


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

szabadrugás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

középkezdés


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

bíró


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

partjelzők


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 18)

szurkolók


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

játékosok


----------



## miskolci Eva (2007 Január 18)

sipolok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

labdaszedők


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 18)

utánpótlás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

kezdők


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 18)

gyakorlatlanok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

tapasztalatlanok


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

fiatalok


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 18)

gyerekek?


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

is-is


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

kamaszok


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 18)

sihederek


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 18)

serdülők


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

aranyosak


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 18)

jópofák!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 18)

szókimondók


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

Táltos írta:


> szókimondók



egyenes (beszed)


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 18)

világos


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 18)

sör


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 18)

bor


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 18)

vörös


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 18)

ribizli


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 18)

szemezni


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 18)

kacsintani


----------



## rena (2007 Január 18)

huncut


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

pajkos


----------



## rena (2007 Január 18)

pajtas


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 18)

újság


----------



## rena (2007 Január 18)

kisdobos


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

úttörő


----------



## rena (2007 Január 18)

nyakkendo


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 18)

faltörő (kos)


----------



## rena (2007 Január 18)

fafeju


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

középkor


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 18)

öregedés


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

szarkaláb


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 18)

arckrém


----------



## scha (2007 Január 18)

kollagénes?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 18)

szeplős


----------



## Szesze (2007 Január 19)

katica


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 19)

pöttyös


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 20)

labda


----------



## mis (2007 Január 20)

focilabda


----------



## fioksin (2007 Január 20)

Puskás


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 20)

gól


----------



## pilinke (2007 Január 20)

győzelem


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 20)

labdarugás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

játékosok


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 20)

gyerek


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

felelőség


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 20)

jellem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

engedelmesség


----------



## albundy (2007 Január 20)

katonaság


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

fegyelem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

figyelem


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

magatartás / Legyen hát szólánc ? Az utolsó betüvel folytassuk ? /


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

sorakozó(?)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

órára?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 20)

alkalomra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

arra


----------



## Mira* (2007 Január 20)

abrakadabra


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 20)

alliteráció


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 20)

ólmoseső


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 20)

őrség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

őssejt


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 20)

gémeskút


----------



## tusi55 (2007 Január 20)

bocsi, lassú nagyon a net


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

tusi55 írta:


> bocsi, lassú nagyon a net


 

Ne csak itt, és ne csak így akard összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást, mert kimoderálnak.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

tusi55 írta:


> gémeskút[/quote
> 
> 
> tiszta


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 20)

ápolt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

test


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 20)

lélek


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

női


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 20)

férfi


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

közös


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

szavak


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

kétértelmü


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 20)

szólánc


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 20)

hólánc


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 20)

kerék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

ketrec


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

cickány


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

nyáj


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

jeges


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 20)

fagyos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

sáros


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 20)

piszkos


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

síkos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

szemetes


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

söpröget


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

tesz


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 20)

takarít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

tisztogat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

tereget


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

tekerget


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 20)

kifacsar


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

citrom


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

savanyú


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

uborka


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 20)

befőtt


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

kompót


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

tea


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

citromlé


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 20)

cukor


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

édesítő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

ropogós


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

édesítő


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

cukrász


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 20)

torta


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

torta


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

marcipán


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 20)

szülinap


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 20)

figura


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

báb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

bubó


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

bagoly


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 20)

bagoly


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

lyuk


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

ürge


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

vizes


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

centrifuga


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

andalgó


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 20)

Táltos írta:


> andalgó



Latom, probalunk igazi szolancot jatszani, remek ! Bar, mig mindenki megszokja, eltelik kis ido....Talan jo lenne kiemelni az utolso betut....(?)

oria*s*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

sikeres


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 20)

Táltos írta:


> sikeres



szerencs*e*


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

sürgős


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 20)

sürgős


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 20)

siet


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 20)

Boga írta:


> siet



teknosbeka


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 20)

alibi


----------



## pockok (2007 Január 20)

indok


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 20)

kitaláció


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

óriás


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

sótlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

nyiszlett


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 20)

táltos :mrgreen:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

soha


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Január 20)

se mond


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

vége


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Január 20)

kezdete


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

energia


----------



## fycanka (2007 Január 20)

:d:d:d


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 20)

rakéta


----------



## albundy (2007 Január 20)

akció


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 20)

aukció


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

fycanka írta:


> :d:d:d


 
ez mi??? szerinted ez szólánc???


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

kisvacak írta:


> aukció



óriáskerék


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 20)

keringő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

odon


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

naplemente


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2007 Január 20)

hajnalpír


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

égszínkék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

kikelet


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 20)

fény


----------



## Mira* (2007 Január 20)

szeretet


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 20)

elfogadás


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

selyemszál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

lehelletfinom


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

mintaszerű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

üzenet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

tetszetős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

szép


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 20)

szep


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

szépséges


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 20)

tündéri


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

légies


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 20)

suhanó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 20)

surranó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 21)

osonó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

lopakodó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 21)

lépegető


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

szökdécselő


----------



## Mira* (2007 Január 21)

vidám


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Január 21)

kacag


----------



## pilinke (2007 Január 21)

örvény


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 21)

spirál


----------



## mis (2007 Január 21)

füzet


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 21)

vonalas


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 21)

csikos


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 21)

rab


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 21)

börtön


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 21)

szabadulás


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 21)

szabadság


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 21)

gazdagság


----------



## kisvacak (2007 Január 21)

vagyon


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 21)

haszon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 21)

nemes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

sikeres


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 21)

sebes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

sürgető


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

suhanó


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

kinszi nem Ő-betűvel kelle volna ?
nem asszociáció ...

nem baj, én Tőled folytatom:

ólomlábakon


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

Katalina írta:


> kinszi nem Ő-betűvel kelle volna ?
> nem asszociáció ...
> 
> nem baj, én Tőled folytatom:
> ...


Bocsi, egyszerre írtuk, em is néztem!
*nehezen*


----------



## auntanna (2007 Január 21)

napfény


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

.. nyomokban ))))


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

naturan


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

nemileg


----------



## idgam (2007 Január 21)

natur


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

rettenet ( amilyen lassú a rendszer most )


----------



## idgam (2007 Január 21)

női?


----------



## idgam (2007 Január 21)

döbbenet


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

tipródás


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 21)

sorbanálló


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

órákig


----------



## auntanna (2007 Január 21)

gondolkodom


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

merengek


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

képzelődöm


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

morfondírozok


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 21)

gondolkodom


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

káprázat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

tépelődés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 21)

söpredék


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

koszos


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 21)

11-es bunteto


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 21)

odafigyelés


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

őrjárat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 21)

telitalálat


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

totó


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 21)

ókuláré


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

édesség


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 21)

Gábor diák


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

krémes


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 21)

béles


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

sajtos


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

sóskifli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

illatos


----------



## pilinke (2007 Január 21)

rózsa


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

pilinke írta:


> rózsa


S-el kellene...
*selymes*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

személyes


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

sápadt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

töpörödött


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

Hester67 írta:


> hali


 

Ez nem a bemutatkozó, beszélgetős topic, hanem a szólánc, ahol értelmesen kell folytatni . Ha nem így teszed, előbb-utóbb kimoderálnak!!! 
És jó lenne, ha elolvasnád a szabályzatot, amít a regisztrálásnál kellett volna!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

napozó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

ózon


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

nembaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

jelentős


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

siker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

rózsa


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

akác


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

cirógat


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

citrusfa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

alkonyat


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

bubó53 írta:


> cirógat


tavirózsa


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

Táltos írta:


> alkonyat


tűzpiros


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

szép


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

parázs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

zsarátnok


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

kincs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

csoda


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

aladin


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

alkony


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 21)

holdfény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

nyár


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

remény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

nyeremény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

nincs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

csalódás ??


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

csuklok
jav. sóhaj


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

nyűg


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

nyúszi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

igazi


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

igazság


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

gatyásodás


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

sötét


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

tiszta


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 21)

aranyos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

segítőkész


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

százszorszép


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

pipacs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

csalogány


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

nyitnikék...


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

kékrózsa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

azonnal


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

Öcsi48 írta:


> azonnal


lovagias!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

szép


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

pillangó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

Táltos írta:


> szép


 


Köszönöm:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

Kinszi írta:


> pillangó


orgona


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

ananász


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

aranyeső


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

aranyember


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

remek


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

remek
(új szabály van, az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni)


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

Táltos írta:


> remek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 21)

Kinszi írta:


> remek
> (új szabály van, az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni)


kivánatos
( vagy az elsővel ,nem ??)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

sóvárog


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

galagonya


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 21)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kivánatos
> ( vagy az elsővel ,nem ??)


aztmondták


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

utolsóval


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> galagonya


alma


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

Táltos írta:


> utolsóval


(ok) legyen


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

naná...


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 22)

biztos?


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 22)

sohasem


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 22)

mindig


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 22)

állandóan


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 22)

változó


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

Szeretet


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 22)

káosz


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

meredek


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 22)

magas


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 22)

daru


----------



## pilinke (2007 Január 22)

utazás


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 22)

pilinke írta:


> utazás


 
felfedezés


----------



## Sunmary (2007 Január 22)

kihívás


----------



## zsumi (2007 Január 22)

akadály


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

megoldás


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

foltos


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

sérült


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

eltört


----------



## pilinke (2007 Január 22)

anyajegy


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

gyermekkor


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 22)

régi


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

megújul


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

lakás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

otthon


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

nálunk


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

barlang


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

nem jó, mert a szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni...(bocsi)
gabona


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

alma


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> nem jó, mert a szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni...(bocsi)
> gabona


 
(Rég nem jártam erre, megváltozott a szabály?)
a_mindenit


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

tündér


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 22)

rózsa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

aranyeső


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

őzike


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

erdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

őzek


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

kergetőznek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

kecsesen


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

négylábon


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

nyáron


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

nőnek


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

kiabálok


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

keresem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

kapkodsz?


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

szeretnék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

keményen


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

nehéz!


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

zökkenőmentes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

segítség


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

sima


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

alapos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

szorgalmas


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

siker


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

rétes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

remény


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

nyár


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

napsugár


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

RÓzsa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

alkotás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

szépség


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

sejmes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

gyakorlat


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

teszi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

igazán


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

naggyá


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

a_mestert


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

tudását


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

teszteli


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 22)

illedelmesen


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 22)

próbálgat


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 22)

Tudod, az úgy működik, hogy előfordul néha hogy többen írnak be egyszerre. Képes vagy ezt megérteni?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

Katalina írta:


> nem a szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni ??
> 
> valaki mongya meeeeeeeeeeeeeg )))


(nekem is ezt írta valaki ma, de ez valami újítás)


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 22)

molly33 írta:


> (nekem is ezt írta valaki ma, de ez valami újítás)


 

(nem sértegetni akarlak Titeket, csak kérdezek, mert ritkán vagyok itt, azóta változhatott is...)

kedveseim akkor most hogyantovább ???

asszociáció vagy szójáték-- esetleg mindkettő ?? (mert ezt is mintha már olvastam volna...  )


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 22)

Katalina írta:


> (nem sértegetni akarlak Titeket, csak kérdezek, mert ritkán vagyok itt, azóta változhatott is...)
> 
> kedveseim akkor most hogyantovább ???
> 
> asszociáció vagy szójáték-- esetleg mindkettő ?? (mert ezt is mintha már olvastam volna...  )


ÉN NEM TUDOM!
Egy hete én sem jártam itt.
Az eredeti kiírás szerint nincs megkötés!


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 22)

abrakadabra írta:


> próbálgat



tapogatózik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

keresgél


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 22)

Valaki emlitette, hogy a szólánc kapcsolódó szavak sora, tehát az utolsó betü a kapocs. Szerintem igaza van. 

kapaszkodik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

kúszik


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 22)

kapcsolódik


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 22)

Csak azéert szúrnám be ide , hogy Róka mivel kezdte a játékot.
Tehát asszociációs játék....
"Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog "


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

kisVuk


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 22)

rókamese


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

kacsákkal


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

lackovar írta:


> Csak azéert szúrnám be ide , hogy Róka mivel kezdte a játékot.
> Tehát asszociációs játék....
> "Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog "



OFF : Mindenki pontosan tudja, mi vagyon irva az elso hsz.-ban, idezes nelkul is...de arrol van itt szo, h. van 1 asszociacios topic is, ahol asszocialunk (gondolattarsitunk) es van ez a szolancos, ahol rendes "normak" () szerint lancolni, fuzni kellene a szavakat, vagyis az elozo szo utolso betujevel kezdeni a kov. szot. Itt most NEM arrol van szo, h. valaki/valakik onkenyesen megvaltoztatjak az eredeti szabalyokat, hanem arrol, h. a jatek erdekesebbe tetele miatt, jo lenne itt a szolancosban fuzni a szavakat. Nem hiszem, h. ez az eredetinel nehezebb feladat lenne, csupan mig mindenki megszokja eltelik kis ido. Tehat meg volt kerdezve es kozkivanatra elfogadva az uj otlet...mindaddig persze, mig a topicnyito nem kifogasolja (ami eddig nem tortent meg). Ha visszaolvasgatnank neha, midez kiderult volna....Tehat ajanlanam, h. amig mindenki megszokja a lancolast, a szo utolso betujet emeljuk ki pirossal. Es szoljunk azoknak, akik meg nem tudjak....Nem hiszem, h. midez nagy megterheles lenne........


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> kacsákkal



lepel


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

szerintem, jó a szólánc-láncolat! A neve is az!
lepke


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Január 22)

lepedő


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Kate25 írta:


> lepedő



ormester

/utolso betut pirossal, ha kerhetem...koccike/


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

rendőr


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

retek


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 22)

karalábé


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

étel


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 22)

leves


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 22)

sütemény


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 22)

...esemény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

nyalánkság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 22)

Falánkság


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Táltos írta:


> nyalánkság



geszteny-e

(egyik forumos javaslatara kotojellel irom az utolso betut)


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Palipa1 írta:


> Falánkság



Nem jo...valtottunk, most az utolso betuvel kezdjuk az uj szot...


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

elrakás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

savanyúság


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Táltos írta:


> elrakás



sike-r


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

reme-k


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

kivál-ó


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kivál-ó



okor-i


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

La Pantera írta:


> okor-i


időszámítá-s


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

siető-s


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

sürgő-s


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> sürgő-s



suke-t


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

tudálékos


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 22)

strébe-r


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

sokoldal-ú


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> sokoldal-ú


univerzáli-s ?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

sejte-d?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

délután?


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 22)

deren-g


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

nemcsak


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

kapisgálás


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 22)

siras


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

sokasá-g


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

gyerkőc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> sokasá-g


gyülekeze-t


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

tapintat


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

tol-l


----------



## puszianyu (2007 Január 22)

miért kell a fákat kivágni ?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

puszianyu írta:


> miért kell a fákat kivágni ?


bocsi- eltévedtél....szólánc, az utolsó betűvel!
tol-l

lámp-a


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 22)

Kinszi írta:


> tol-l


liba


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

akadá-ly


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

lyuk


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 22)

ké-p


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 22)

pipacs


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

csóna-k


----------



## csocsobacsi (2007 Január 23)

ladik


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 23)

kaka-s


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 23)

sa -s


----------



## mis (2007 Január 23)

sánt-a


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 23)

analafabét-a


----------



## mis (2007 Január 23)

alaszk-a


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 23)

*alagu-t*


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 23)

tuta-j


----------



## mis (2007 Január 23)

jé-g


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 23)

*talan nem veletlen, hogy masok is eszrevettek vegre, hogy ezidaig nem szolanc volt itt, hanem valami mas-orulok, hogy vegre rendezodnek a dolgok, es a szolanc tenyleg szolanc lesz, kulonben nincs ertelme*


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 23)

gyár


----------



## topáz (2007 Január 23)

robot


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

tétlen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 23)

naplopó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

ódzkodó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 23)

óvatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

segítő


----------



## luis enrique (2007 Január 23)

hátbatáma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

luis enrique írta:


> hátbatáma


 
Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell folytatni!


----------



## luis enrique (2007 Január 23)

őstehetség (eddig nem így volt sztem..)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

gyakorta / Igazad van, de megváltoztatták ,mert ez az igazi szólánc/


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Táltos írta:


> gyakorta / Igazad van, de megváltoztatták ,mert ez az igazi szólánc/



alapo-s


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 23)

settenkedő


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

evajudit írta:


> settenkedő



ormeste-r


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 23)

rezesbanda


----------



## csili (2007 Január 23)

almafa


----------



## eberszan (2007 Január 23)

bunbeeses


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 23)

sátán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

növelő


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 23)

őz /z/


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

zerge


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 23)

egér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

róka


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 23)

angóra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

amapóla


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 23)

alkony


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 23)

nyaklánc


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 23)

ceremónia


----------



## hontalan (2007 Január 23)

anatómia


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 23)

harmónia


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 23)

békesség


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 23)

galamb


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 23)

bagoly


----------



## tmh (2007 Január 23)

éjszaka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

alabástrom


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 23)

Miki egér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

rózsa


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 23)

asszimilál


----------



## Toto55 (2007 Január 23)

szinek


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 23)

kikerics


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 23)

csokor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

csalán


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 23)

nadragulya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

alma


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 23)

aprítva


----------



## rena (2007 Január 23)

kes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

szeletelés


----------



## rena (2007 Január 23)

kenyer


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 23)

*r-endetle-n*


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 23)

kenyérkereset


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

térké-p


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

papír


----------



## GT500E (2007 Január 23)

atya


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

GT500E írta:


> atya



Táltos- papír

én-radí-r


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 23)

ruagalmas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

szál


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 23)

lehangolva


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

ajja-j!


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Kinszi írta:


> ajja-j!



jate-k


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

kincskeresés


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 23)

szerencse


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

eset


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 23)

téma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

alaphang


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

gitá-r


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

rovásírás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

sírás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

sóhajtás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

suttogás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

szólánc


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Január 23)

CÉrna


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 23)

alfahang


----------



## Gabuci (2007 Január 24)

alfarhang


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 24)

gatya


----------



## eberszan (2007 Január 24)

bugyi


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 24)

eberszan írta:


> bugyi



Nem jo, valtottunk, most az utolso betuvel kezdjuk...


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 24)

mamaci írta:


> gatya



alm-a


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 24)

amellett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

táncol


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 24)

láncol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

lovagol


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 24)

lazac


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 24)

cirmos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 24)

sóska


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 24)

spenót


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

tükörtojás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 24)

sárgarép-a


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 24)

alma


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 24)

aranyha-l


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

liliom


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 24)

Táltos írta:


> liliom


madárte-j


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

jáccint


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 24)

tulipán


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 24)

narancs


----------



## molly33 (2007 Január 24)

csirkecomb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

békacomb


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 24)

bika


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

arany


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 24)

nyár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

rózsa


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 24)

aranyeső


----------



## mis (2007 Január 24)

őr


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 24)

mis írta:


> őr



remet-e


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 24)

strázs-a


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 24)

alabárd


----------



## mis (2007 Január 24)

dadus


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 24)

segítő


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 24)

őrző


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 24)

tényállás


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 24)

szabályzat


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 24)

Boga írta:


> szabályzat



termesze-t


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 24)

terem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

meredek


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 24)

Táltos írta:


> meredek



kemenye-n


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 24)

nyárs


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 24)

szólít


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Január 24)

Boga írta:


> nyárs


polgár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 24)

tanít


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 24)

tudás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

sajnálatos


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 25)

sóha-j


----------



## gripen (2007 Január 25)

le'lek(zet)


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 25)

kaland


----------



## ttimeea (2007 Január 25)

élmény


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 25)

nyájas


----------



## mis (2007 Január 25)

satnya


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Január 25)

aggastyán


----------



## emmus2 (2007 Január 25)

öreg


----------



## eberszan (2007 Január 25)

galamb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

bába


----------



## gripen (2007 Január 25)

ket ba'ba kozott *ELVE'SZ* a gyerek


----------



## marslako (2007 Január 25)

*talált *(süllyedt)


----------



## gripen (2007 Január 25)

*bingo*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

óriás


----------



## mis (2007 Január 25)

soha


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

akkor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

röviden


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 25)

remélem


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 25)

megoldom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 25)

mámor


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 25)

részeg


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

gabona


----------



## gmate (2007 Január 25)

sör


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

aratás :..:


----------



## gmate (2007 Január 25)

izzadás


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

sárdarigó


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

mármint sárgarigó


----------



## Toto55 (2007 Január 25)

repülés


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

sétahajó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

óriáskerék


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

kert


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

terasz


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

szitakötő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

őzike


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

:..: egér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

Kinszi írta:


> :..: egér


rétisas :..::..:


----------



## bani (2007 Január 25)

sarkantyú


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

úszóoktató


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

Órás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

síelő


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

ősz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

zivatar


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

rádió


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

ódzkodó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

óvoda


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

alagut


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

tópart


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 25)

tortaszelet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 25)

tetőcserép


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 25)

pala


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 26)

Kinszi írta:


> pala


akácméz


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 26)

zebra


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 26)

almáspite


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 26)

eper


----------



## bani (2007 Január 26)

zárbetét


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Január 26)

üvegen?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

Kinszi írta:


> eper


 

rebarbara


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

bani írta:


> zárbetét


 


Szőke Beyyya írta:


> üvegen?


 
Szabály az, hogy az utólsó betűvel kezdődik a követező szó !  

/ez az eper volt, tehát r-rel/


----------



## mis (2007 Január 26)

alamizsna


----------



## bani (2007 Január 26)

mis írta:


> alamizsna


 
albatrosz


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 26)

szarkaláb


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 26)

barázda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

almafa


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 26)

almamag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

gránátalma


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 26)

almavész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

zúzmara


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 26)

zavaros


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

sötét


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 26)

terebélyes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 26)

széles


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 27)

*sav*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 27)

*vas*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 27)

*sereg*


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 27)

gabona


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 27)

aratás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

szedés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 27)

saláta


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 27)

Aki nem ismeri a szabályokat, annak ide bemásolom. Amit ti csináltok, egy mások játék. Nem az utolsó betűvel kell új szó, hanem ami az eszetekbe jut az elözö szóról!
Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog 
No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Január 27)

KÖnnyŰ EbÉd


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 27)

víz , pohárban


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

lackovar írta:


> víz , pohárban


 
Átalakult kétszavassá?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

lackovar írta:


> víz , pohárban


 
átalakult kétszavassá?


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 27)

zárór-a


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 27)

vége?


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 27)

egyeseknek...


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 27)

fenyegecccc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

csakis


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 27)

síkos


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 27)

sáro-s


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 27)

város


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

Kinszi írta:


> sáro-s


 
sávos


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 27)

passzomány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

nyakbavaló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

ólálkodó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 27)

óvatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

segítő


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 28)

támogató


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 28)

icsi írta:


> támogató


(bocsi, az utolsó betűvel kell írni)

Órá-s


----------



## Toto55 (2007 Január 28)

szirén


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 28)

nemán ( Így indult :Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor-menetközben súlyosbodott a szabály?)


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 28)

nem


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 28)

*névcsere?*



lackovar írta:


> Aki nem ismeri a szabályokat, annak ide bemásolom. Amit ti csináltok, egy mások játék. Nem az utolsó betűvel kell új szó, hanem ami az eszetekbe jut az elözö szóról!
> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:


 

Az utolsó betűs az a szólánc, a fent említett az ASSZOCIÁCIÓS JÁTÉK
el kell dönteni melyik a szimpatikusabb, vagy mindenki a neki tetszetősebbel kotyog bele ?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

mégis??


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 28)

mamaci írta:


> Az utolsó betűs az a szólánc, a fent említett az ASSZOCIÁCIÓS JÁTÉK
> el kell dönteni melyik a szimpatikusabb, vagy mindenki a neki tetszetősebbel kotyog bele ?


Értelemszerűen ez fordítva kell, hogy legyen!


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

akkor most miiiiiiiiiii van???


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

Szerintem a szólánc azért szólánc, mert kapcsolat van köztük, tehát olyan, mintha lánc fűzné őket össze, ebből adódik, hogy a következő szónak az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődnie. 
Eredetileg már rosszul indították a topicot.
Ha ez legyen az asszociásiós játék, akkor át kell nevezni és indítani helyes szabálymeghatározással egy igazi szóláncot.
El kellene dönteni, hogy mít akartok, mert így nagyon nagy az összevisszaság.


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

Akkor folytassuk! Ha jól értem:
utolsó szó: mégis??
most: soha!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

Juliana írta:


> Akkor folytassuk! Ha jól értem:
> utolsó szó: mégis??
> most: soha!


 
Akkor át kell a topicot nevezni, mert így ez nem szólánc! Amít Te írtál, az az asszociációs játék, egyik szóról, mi jut eszedbe, azzal follytatod.


szólánc így: mégis, sikeres, sámli, iskola, alagút stb.


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

ok, de a mégi"s" betűje a "s"oha betűje is ! nem??


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

Juliana írta:


> ok, de a mégi"s" betűje a "s"oha betűje is ! nem??


 
bocs, :656: azt hittem, így gondoltad: mégis, most, soha

Igen a mégis, soha így igazi szólánc 

Akkor légyszíves kezd el, majd folytatom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

akkor: "rajt"!


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 28)

abro-sz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

tetted


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 28)

dörmögősen


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

neheztelve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

elvétve


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

esetlenül


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

lelkesen


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 28)

naívan


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

nevetve


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 28)

egyszerűen


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

negatívan


----------



## gajda (2007 Január 28)

nevetve


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 28)

esetlenül


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

ernyedten


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 28)

növekedve


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

állva


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 28)

asztalon


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

bögre


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

görbe


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 28)

elrepedt


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

repedés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

sérült


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

kár


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

károg


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

varjú


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

szántás


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

mély


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

barázda


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

akadály (állítólag valódi szóláncot szeretnének, az utolsó betűvel kéne kezdeni.)


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

lyuk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

jan9 írta:


> akadály (állítólag valódi szóláncot szeretnének, az utolsó betűvel kéne kezdeni.)


 
bizony


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

nyerő_dolog


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

győzelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

elvira írta:


> lyuk


kamálom


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

mámor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

elvira írta:


> győzelem


megérdemelt ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

talán


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

Öcsi48 írta:


> megérdemelt ?


tippelj


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

elvira írta:


> tippelj


Javasolnám !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

meddig?


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

győzelemig


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

Táltos írta:


> meddig?


gyakran


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gyakran


nyárig


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

gyorsan


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

naponta


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

akkor


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

alma


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

ananász


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

jan9 írta:


> akkor


 
rózsa


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 28)

Táltos írta:


> rózsa


ajándék


----------



## jan9 (2007 Január 28)

kedvesnek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 28)

elvira írta:


> ajándék


kedvesség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 28)

gyengédség


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 28)

gyámolítás


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

simogató


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

óvatos


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 29)

sejtelmes


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Január 29)

rejtélyes


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 29)

sóvárgás


----------



## szuszil (2007 Január 29)

nemes


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 29)

sérülékeny


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 29)

nyugodt


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

talpraesett


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 29)

tartózkodó


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 29)

tartózkodó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

ódzkodó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

óvatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

slattyogó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

ólábú


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

útálatos


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

szórakozott


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

tetteti


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

incselkedik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

kedveskedik


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

kérlel


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

lelkizik


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

kortyol


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 29)

lébecol


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 29)

link


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

kevésbé


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 29)

annálinkább


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

bőrbarát


----------



## Boga (2007 Január 29)

tanúsítvány


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

nyúlvány


----------



## kisagi (2007 Január 29)

Sziasztok! Játszani jöttem, de jól megzavartatok. Most hol van a szólánc amit folytatni kell?


----------



## kisagi (2007 Január 29)

nyuszi


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

iram


----------



## kisagi (2007 Január 29)

mese


----------



## smart80 (2007 Január 29)

alvás


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 29)

kisagi írta:


> mese


 Emese


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

eleven


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 29)

nebuló


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

ólajtó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

óhajtó


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

ólomkatona


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 29)

alhadnagy


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

gyakorlatozás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

seregben


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 29)

19nyolcvanban


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

nehezen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 29)

nyugottan


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 29)

naphosszat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

tenni


----------



## mamaci (2007 Január 30)

izgága


----------



## Bogey (2007 Január 30)

nyüzsgő


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 30)

örvendetes


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 30)

szomorú


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 30)

utazó


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 30)

mutató


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 30)

táblázat


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 30)

*A szólán(c)- a szó utolsó betűjével folytatódik!!

tanul-Ó
*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

Kinszi írta:


> utazó


 


ala55 írta:


> mutató


 


msanyi72 írta:


> táblázat


 
Kedveseim!

Ez a szólánc topic, tehát mindig az alőző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő, felejtsétek el az első oldali szabályt, mert a többiek is úgy döntöttek, hogy ez maradjon a szólánc, és a nemrég nyított pedig maradjon az asszociációs, tehát ott folytatódik úgy, hogy ami az előzőről eszedbe jut.

tehát helyesen: utazó - óramutató - óriás - stb.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

segély


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 30)

Kinszi írta:


> *A szólán(c)- a szó utolsó betűjével folytatódik!!
> 
> tanul-Ó
> *


órá-s


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 30)

sáros


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 30)

lyukas


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 30)

sármos


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 30)

sólyom


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 30)

mák


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

kék


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 30)

kabaré


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

érdekes


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 30)

szórakoztató


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

olykor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

néha


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

akkor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

mikor?


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

régen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

néha


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

elvira írta:


> akkor


 


Táltos írta:


> mikor?


 

bocs:656: tévesztettem


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

Táltos írta:


> néha


addig


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

gyengéd


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

dédelgetés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

simogatás


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 30)

selymes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

szenderítős


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 30)

szellős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

szégyenlős


----------



## pockok (2007 Január 30)

sandit


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

tétova


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

alattomos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 30)

sunyi


----------



## vagi (2007 Január 30)

ravasz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

iszonyú


----------



## vagi (2007 Január 30)

félelmetes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 30)

nem


vagi írta:


> félelmetes


(nem) szemrevaló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 30)

vagi írta:


> félelmetes


 
Hahó! azért szólánc, mer az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni a következőt!!!  

iszonyú

újból


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

utálatos


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

segit


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

elrontani


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

ala55 írta:


> segit


terel


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

Táltos írta:


> Hahó! azért szólánc, mer az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni a következőt!!!
> 
> 
> elrontani...
> ...


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 31)

intézkedik


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

kellemetlen


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

nem


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

meltatott


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

taglat


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

tetovalt


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Január 31)

Változott volna a szólánc? Nem az utolsó betü volt eddig a mérvadó, hanem a szavak jelentése...

tüzesített


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

"Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog "
*Ez volt a rókalány álltal elindított játék eredeti szabálya, de menetközben testre szabódott*.


túlfűtött


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

fogalmam sincs hogy most mit kovesek ugy hogy most olyan szavat irok ami eddig egfelelt volna.

tekervényes


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 31)

sövény


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

sűrű


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

nyár


----------



## gugi84 (2007 Január 31)

randi


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

lackovar 

bocsi. en erre reagaltam...

"sövény"


"nyár"


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 31)

lackovar írta:


> "Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog "
> *Ez volt a rókalány álltal elindított játék eredeti szabálya, de menetközben testre szabódott*
> 
> *nekem ez a verzió jobban tetszik! sokat játszottuk régebben....de egye fene alkalmazkodom az új szabályokhoz, de kíváncsi lennék arra, ki hozta vagy találta ki?!*


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 31)

ala55 írta:


> lackovar
> 
> bocsi. en erre reagaltam...
> 
> ...


rigó


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 31)

ora


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

alkalom


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 31)

szülés


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 31)

elvira írta:


> lackovar írta:
> 
> 
> > "Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog "
> ...


----------



## memi59 (2007 Január 31)

kisbaba


----------



## memi59 (2007 Január 31)

a regi jobb !!!Azt kell tovabb vinni.


----------



## Kira (2007 Január 31)

öröm


----------



## memi59 (2007 Január 31)

boldogsag


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 31)

otthon


----------



## ala55 (2007 Január 31)

napos


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 31)

élet


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 31)

egészség


----------



## evajudit (2007 Január 31)

megbecsülés


----------



## katus (2007 Január 31)

tisztelet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

tanítás


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 31)

szorgalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

magolás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Január 31)

fáradtság


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Január 31)

gond


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

derű


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

űrhajó


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 31)

óriás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

sátor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

rőzse


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

elég


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

gereblye


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 31)

energia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

aprítós


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

Kinszi írta:


> gereblye


((ha rá lépsz) koppanás)
elevátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

rotációskapa


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

ablak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

kerítés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

Kinszi írta:


> ablak


keret


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

tartó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

ódon


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

nád


----------



## Tántika (2007 Január 31)

Balaton


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 31)

duda


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

Táltos írta:


> duda


alma


----------



## Tántika (2007 Január 31)

Buda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

Kinszi írta:


> alma


alom


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

Öcsi48 írta:


> alom


mák


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Január 31)

Kinszi írta:


> mák


kaviár


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 31)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kaviár


*Remek*- (pezsgővel)


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 31)

kiváló


----------



## marine18 (2007 Február 1)

kincs


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 1)

csillogó


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

ószeres!


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Február 1)

régiség


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

gerontológia


----------



## gmate (2007 Február 1)

foghullás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

sérülékenység


----------



## gmate (2007 Február 1)

érzékeny


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

nyugdíjas


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 1)

időskor


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

reszketés


----------



## mis (2007 Február 1)

sirás


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 1)

...születés


----------



## eberszan (2007 Február 1)

szaladgál


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 1)

lohol


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 1)

elinal


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

lelép


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Február 1)

belelép


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 1)

szerencsés


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Február 1)

balszerencsés


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 1)

Tóbiás


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 1)

keresztnév


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Február 1)

Zita

Elolvastam a kezdö oldalt és ajánlom másoknak is aki nem tudja hogyan tovább!


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

alkalom


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 1)

esküvő


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Február 1)

gyűrű


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 1)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

*zsazsa* írta:


> Zita
> 
> Elolvastam a kezdö oldalt és ajánlom másoknak is aki nem tudja hogyan tovább!


 
Szia Zsazsa!

Jópár nappal ezelőtt a többség úgy döntött, hogy ez legyen az igazi szóláánc topic, és a másik maradjon az asszociációs.
Tehát a szólánc azért szólánc, mert a szavak láncként kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a következő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó.
A kezdő oldalon nem a szólánc, hanem a gondolattársítás - asszociáció szabályát írta le az topicindító tévesen.
Mivel nemrég indítottak egy asszociációs oldalt, sokan úgy vélték, maradjon ez a szólánc, de már az új szabályok értelmében.
Ezt jópárszor más le is írtuk az előző oldalakon.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

abrakadabra írta:


> arany


 

nyaklánc


----------



## bachata (2007 Február 1)

ékszer


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 1)

akkor kályhától:


nyaklác volt az utolsó :

ceremónia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

alkalom


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 1)

mennyegző


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 1)

őstehetség


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Február 1)

géniusz


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 1)

szuper


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

remek


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 1)

klassz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

szép


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 1)

példás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

szemkápráztató :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

óvatos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

szeleburdi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

igéző


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

ösztönös


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

segítő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

örömmel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

lelkesen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

nevetve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

elvétve


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

elevenen


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 1)

naponta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 1)

azonnal


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 1)

lépten-nyomon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

lehetőleg


----------



## ala55 (2007 Február 2)

gazdagság


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 2)

gizdaság


----------



## ala55 (2007 Február 2)

gazember


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 2)

börtön


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Február 2)

szökés


----------



## ala55 (2007 Február 2)

sietve


----------



## katus (2007 Február 2)

futva


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 2)

wiskis


----------



## mis (2007 Február 2)

sivár


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 3)

rideg


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 3)

magányos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

Kedves szóláncosozók!

Jópár nappal ezelőtt a többség úgy döntött, hogy ez legyen az igazi szóláánc topic, és a másik maradjon az asszociációs.
Tehát a szólánc azért szólánc, mert a szavak láncként kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a következő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó.
A kezdő oldalon nem a szólánc, hanem a gondolattársítás - asszociáció szabályát írta le az topicindító tévesen.
Mivel nemrég indítottak egy asszociációs oldalt, sokan úgy vélték, maradjon ez a szólánc, de már az új szabályok értelmében.
Ezt jópárszor más le is írtuk az előző oldalakon.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

Kira írta:


> magányos


 
segítőkész


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 3)

szeretet


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Február 3)

tettrekész


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 3)

székely


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Február 3)

lyukas


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 3)

sorsdöntő


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Február 3)

őrjárat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 3)

terepjáró


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 3)

órarend


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

derű


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 3)

űrlap


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 3)

pontossag


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 3)

Gondos


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 3)

sikeres


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

segítő


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Február 3)

őnző


----------



## dragon (2007 Február 3)

nagylelkű


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 3)

lélekbúvár


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Február 3)

kutató


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 3)

kincskereső


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Február 3)

bányász


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 3)

régész


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Február 3)

mamut


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 3)

Tiranoszaurusz (rex)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

szépség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 3)

gyorsaság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

gyakorta


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 3)

akarat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

tetterő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 3)

Őserő ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 3)

önerő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 3)

önmegvalósítás


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 4)

siker


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 4)

orom


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 4)

riport


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

téma


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 4)

alkalom


----------



## mis (2007 Február 4)

maszek


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 4)

malom


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 4)

készpénz


----------



## mis (2007 Február 4)

zizeg


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 4)

garas


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 4)

zálog


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 4)

Tuláliber írta:


> garas



siet


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 4)

tavasz


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 4)

szellő


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 4)

őrvény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

nyugtat


----------



## mis (2007 Február 4)

tamáskodik


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 4)

költészet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

tetszik


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 4)

kellemes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

susogó


----------



## formás (2007 Február 4)

óldódó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

ódzkodó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

ólálkodó


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 4)

óvatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

segítő


----------



## albundy (2007 Február 4)

őserő


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 4)

őrjít


----------



## sponge (2007 Február 4)

megbabonáz


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 4)

zabolátlanul


----------



## sponge (2007 Február 4)

hmm, kéne hozzű sárga fejecske, ami illusztrálja is


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 4)




----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 4)

tessék 

No de tartsuk be a szabályokat:
zabolátlanul


----------



## sponge (2007 Február 4)

roham


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

lackovar írta:


> tessék
> 
> No de tartsuk be a szabályokat:
> zabolátlanul


 


sponge írta:


> roham


 és nem a roham, mert l -el kell kezdődnie

szabály!
zabolátlanul

lelkendezve


----------



## sponge (2007 Február 4)

elszomorít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

tetszen


----------



## Kira (2007 Február 4)

nevel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 4)

lehord


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 5)

darabonként


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 5)

*talalomra*


----------



## mis (2007 Február 5)

alabárdos


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 5)

szomorú


----------



## mis (2007 Február 5)

újság


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 5)

galéria


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

talány


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

Elnézést...megint nem a legutolsó hozzászólásnál nyitotta meg a fórumot...  én az őrjít szóra írtam...deciki...


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

alabástrom


----------



## VKrissz (2007 Február 5)

alabástrom után a medvecukor


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

rákfene


----------



## mis (2007 Február 5)

elvira írta:


> galéria


alabástrom


----------



## Ákos.T (2007 Február 5)

alabárdos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Jópár nappal ezelőtt a többség úgy döntött, hogy ez legyen az igazi szóláánc topic, és a másik maradjon az asszociációs.
Tehát a szólánc azért szólánc, mert a szavak láncként kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a következő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó.
A kezdő oldalon nem a szólánc, hanem a gondolattársítás - asszociáció szabályát írta le az topicindító tévesen.
Mivel nemrég indítottak egy asszociációs oldalt, sokan úgy vélték, maradjon ez a szólánc, de már az új szabályok értelmében.
Ezt jópárszor más le is írtuk az előző oldalakon.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

mis írta:


> alabástrom


 

medvetalp


----------



## sponge (2007 Február 5)

pacsker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

redőny


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 5)

nyugalom


----------



## bessy (2007 Február 5)

melegség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

gyengédség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

gyönyör


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

romantika


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

alkonyatkor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

remélem


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

melletted


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

dédelgetve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

elámúlva


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

símogat


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

takargat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

tettetve


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

eszterlánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

....cérna


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

gyapjú


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

úrhatnám


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

madám


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

madár


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

énekes


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 5)

sárgarigó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> madár


 
r-rel kellene folytatni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> madár


 


Elisa írta:


> énekes


 

r-el kellene folytatni és nem é-vel


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

rigó (most már értem köszi)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

óriáskígyó


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 5)

ónoseső


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

orrszarvú


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 5)

úszósapka


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

újév


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

egyszerre irtunk,hát akkor :

Vége


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

eleje


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

vétek


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

kíméletlenül


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

lendület


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

tempó


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

tétlen


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

nyamvadt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

lackovar írta:


> tempó


 
óvatos


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

néma


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

alszik


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 5)

Arad


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

dáridó


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

most akkor hol tartunk ?
divat


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

teknő


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

őserő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 5)

Őrség


----------



## Elisa (2007 Február 5)

gárda


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

gabona


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

alarm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

másnap


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

péntek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

paripa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

smart80 írta:


> péntek


kedd


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

smart80 írta:


> péntek


következik


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

kizárólag


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 5)

gyakorlatilag


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

gondtalanul


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

lelkesen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

lendületből


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> lelkesen


nevetve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

elvétve


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

esetleg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

gyakorta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 5)

génmanipulált


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

Palipa1 írta:


> génmanipulált


tarhonya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> gyakorta


 


Palipa1 írta:


> génmanipulált


 

a-val kellene kezdeni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Öcsi48 írta:


> tarhonya


 

almapaprika


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

almáspite


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

eprespalacsinta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

angolszalonna


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

ananász


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

tortavilla


----------



## bullstar (2007 Február 5)

Villanegra


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

krk írta:


> tortavilla


alumíniumkanál


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

negrarománca


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> ananász


szamóca


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

cacaó


----------



## bullstar (2007 Február 5)

Apóca


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

bullstar írta:


> Villanegra


Antal Páger


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

págersláger


----------



## bullstar (2007 Február 5)

Jéger


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

Jópár nappal ezelőtt a többség úgy döntött, hogy ez legyen az igazi szóláánc topic, és a másik maradjon az asszociációs.
Tehát a szólánc azért szólánc, mert a szavak láncként kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a következő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó.
A kezdő oldalon nem a szólánc, hanem a gondolattársítás - asszociáció szabályát írta le az topicindító tévesen.
Mivel nemrég indítottak egy asszociációs oldalt, sokan úgy vélték, maradjon ez a szólánc, de már az új szabályok értelmében.
Ezt jópárszor más le is írtuk az előző oldalakon.


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

gatya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

bullstar írta:


> Jéger


 

rágógumi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 5)

teljesen szétesik az egész!!!


krk írta:


> gatya


 
légyszíves legalább olvasd el a szabályt, amít beírtam!!!


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

elnézést...kérek


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

elnézést...kérek


----------



## krk (2007 Február 5)

elnézést...kérek
minőség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 5)

Táltos írta:


> rágógumi


irgum-burgum


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 6)

morgás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 6)

sebaj


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 6)

jókedvet!


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 6)

tánc


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 6)

cha-cha-cha


evajudit írta:


> tánc


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 6)

angolkeringő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 6)

őrjítő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 6)

őrület


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 6)

toleráns


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 6)

akkurátus


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 6)

kezdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 6)

Táltos írta:


> toleráns


 


lepeter írta:


> akkurátus


 


lepeter írta:


> kezdő


 

attól szólánc, hogy az előtte lévő utolsó betűjével kezdődik az új szó  

tehát:
toleráns - segítés, szép


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 7)

parázs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

zsarátnok


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 7)

kókusz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

szójatej


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 7)

suta (ez én volnék, bocsi Táltos)


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 7)

akó


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 7)

óbester


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 7)

rang


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 7)

gomb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

bábú


----------



## mis (2007 Február 7)

út


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

toll


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 7)

lúd


----------



## útkereső (2007 Február 7)

elvira írta:


> lúd


Talp


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 7)

elvira írta:


> lúd


Döbrögi


----------



## pallgabi (2007 Február 7)

ima


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 7)

atya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

ara


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 7)

anya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

apóca


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 7)

apáca


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

anyáca


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

anyóska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

apóska


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

Táltos írta:


> apóska


aranyos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

szelíd


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

délceg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

gyönyörű


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

üde


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

eleven


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

napbarnított


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

titkosított


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 7)

tárogató


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

óda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

Táltos írta:


> óda


adoma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 7)

alakul


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 7)

lapra-lap


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 8)

papír


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Február 8)

ceruza


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 8)

abrakadabra írta:


> papír


 
radír


----------



## mis (2007 Február 8)

rágógumi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

iskolatáska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 8)

aktakukac


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

cicuska


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 8)

akarnok


----------



## ganymede (2007 Február 8)

kér


----------



## formás (2007 Február 8)

regiment


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 8)

KÉRDÉS: mikor változott meg a játék szabálya?

EREDETI SZABÁLY: a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor

Bocsi
"regiment"
ezred


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

molly33 írta:


> KÉRDÉS: mikor változott meg a játék szabálya?
> 
> EREDETI SZABÁLY: a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor
> 
> ...


 

Jópár nappal ezelőtt a többség úgy döntött, hogy ez legyen az igazi szóláánc topic, és a másik maradjon az asszociációs.
Tehát a szólánc azért szólánc, mert a szavak láncként kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a következő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó.
A kezdő oldalon nem a szólánc, hanem a gondolattársítás - asszociáció szabályát írta le az topicindító tévesen.
Mivel nemrég indítottak egy asszociációs oldalt, sokan úgy vélték, maradjon ez a szólánc, de már az új szabályok értelmében.
Ezt jópárszor más le is írtuk az előző oldalakon.

Molly kedves!
Hát ennyi! ez a szólánc új szabálya a többség akarata szerint. Én tudomásul vettem, eszerint játszom.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

formás írta:


> regiment


 
tamburmajor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 8)

régiségkereskedő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

őgyelgő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 8)

őrmester


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 8)

rendőr


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

rab


----------



## mamaci (2007 Február 9)

bagoly


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 9)

lyukas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 9)

sógor


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 9)

rokon


----------



## formás (2007 Február 9)

nagynéni


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Február 9)

család


----------



## oscarr (2007 Február 9)

othon


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 9)

naplemente


----------



## formás (2007 Február 9)

elbucsuzás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

sarkonfordul


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 9)

lelép


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

párolog


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

gőzölög


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

gázon


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

neon


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

papraforgó


----------



## lomic (2007 Február 9)

Szóval lúd, akkor LÁB


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 9)

óperenciás


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

sivatag


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 9)

gémeskút


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

tanya


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 9)

banya


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

anyós


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 9)

sok


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 9)

kotnyeles


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 9)

seprűlovagló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 9)

ómama


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 10)

angyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 10)

lidérc


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 10)

ceremónia


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 10)

asztal


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 10)

leves


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 10)

saláta


----------



## Anry (2007 Február 10)

bár


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 10)

rum


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

koktél


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 10)

rák


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 10)

bocs, láp


----------



## Anry (2007 Február 10)

ingovány


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

mocsár


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

homály


----------



## aberci (2007 Február 10)

este


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

csendes


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

kedves


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

gyermek


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

nevet


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 10)

tevén


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 10)

nárcisz


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 10)

szirom


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 11)

mag


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

gyümölcs


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

kert


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

terasz


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

sziklásöböl


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 11)

lödörög


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

smart80 írta:


> lödörög


gyalogol


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gyalogol


meg-megállva


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 11)

Athéna írta:


> meg-megállva


lecsücsül


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

alberth írta:


> lecsücsül


szemlélődik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

leheveredik


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

Öcsi48 írta:


> leheveredik


 
pihengőzik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

Athéna írta:


> pihengőzik


kedvesével


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kedvesével


kedvese meg vele...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

elvannak


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 11)

Öcsi48 írta:


> elvannak


S mikor elválnak?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

integetnek :..: (Szia!)


----------



## Noéma (2007 Február 11)

vasútállomás


----------



## mamaci (2007 Február 11)

sínpár


----------



## hexe72 (2007 Február 11)

egyenes


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 11)

sík


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 11)

kerek


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 11)

kör


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 11)

réteges


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 11)

semleges


----------



## hexe72 (2007 Február 11)

unalmas


----------



## elvira (2007 Február 11)

sivár


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 11)

rémes(en lassú a gépem)


----------



## mis (2007 Február 11)

sanyaru


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 11)

úranyja


----------



## gala666 (2007 Február 11)

sekélyes


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 11)

sivár


----------



## formás (2007 Február 11)

rutintalan ( mint a váltótársam)


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 11)

alulképzett


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 11)

tehetségtelen


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 11)

neveletlen


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 11)

nofene


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 11)

tanácstalan


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 11)

nagyvonalú


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 11)

utálatos


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 11)

képletes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 11)

sör


----------



## gala666 (2007 Február 11)

sok sör


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

Palipa1 írta:


> sör


 
rum


----------



## zigzag (2007 Február 11)

őslelet


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 11)

zigzag írta:


> őslelet


tél


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 11)

szánkó


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 11)

lámpa


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 11)

világ


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

gyenge


----------



## mis (2007 Február 11)

elenged


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 11)

mis írta:


> elenged


dereglye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

evező


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

ölelés :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 11)

őfelsége


----------



## mis (2007 Február 11)

elemér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

rendben :..:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

naptej


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

remek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

kakukkfű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

űrhajó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

ólomkatona


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

alabástrom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

mozsárágyú


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

űrhajó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

óperencia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

arra


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

[SIZE=-1]*Andersen*[/SIZE]


----------



## gala666 (2007 Február 11)

bob


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

Öcsi48 írta:


> [SIZE=-1]*Andersen*[/SIZE]


 
neves


----------



## gala666 (2007 Február 11)

anonim


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

Táltos írta:


> neves


személyiség


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 11)

ego


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

kivagyiság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 11)

gyarlóság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 11)

gőg


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 11)

guriga


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 12)

alagút


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

Brigi írta:


> alagút[/quo
> Tévút


----------



## formás (2007 Február 12)

tekergés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 12)

sompolygás :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

sunyítás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 12)

sündörgés


----------



## formás (2007 Február 12)

sertepertélés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

sétafikálás


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 12)

szerelem


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

sérelem


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 12)

kérdések


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 12)

kérések


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 12)

kivánság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 12)

gondolat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

alibaba40.


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 12)

fiam R.I.P Dav


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

smart80 írta:


> fiam R.I.P Dav


?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 12)

fájósmancsú írta:


> szomorúság


gyögyfűzér


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 12)

Palipa1 írta:


> ?


Elvesztettem őt és a szomorúságról Ő jut eszembe


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

smart80 írta:


> Elvesztettem őt és a szomorúságról Ő jut eszembe


Óh, jajj.


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 12)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gyögyfűzér


 
ragyog

/köszönöm, töröltem a rossz beírásokat/


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

Gagyog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 12)

gőgicsél


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 12)

Kuncog


----------



## tenkju (2007 Február 12)

*kacag*


----------



## mamaci (2007 Február 13)

gurgulázik


----------



## Anry (2007 Február 13)

fogmosás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 13)

súrolás


----------



## Laurácska82 (2007 Február 13)

kanyar...


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 13)

rágózik(fogmosás helyett)


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 13)

karmol


----------



## formás (2007 Február 13)

latol


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 13)

libikókázik


----------



## formás (2007 Február 13)

kótyagol


----------



## evajudit (2007 Február 13)

lovagol


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 13)

labdázik


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 13)

pattogtat


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 13)

támad


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 13)

durmol


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 13)

liheg


----------



## formás (2007 Február 13)

gesztikulál


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Február 13)

mutogat


----------



## szarkaneaniko (2007 Február 13)

idegenvezető


----------



## formás (2007 Február 13)

turisták


----------



## szarkaneaniko (2007 Február 13)

Tengerpart


----------



## formás (2007 Február 13)

napfény


----------



## szarkaneaniko (2007 Február 13)

nyár


----------



## Rozina (2007 Február 13)

meleg


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 13)

Hőség


----------



## Noéma (2007 Február 13)

légkondi


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Február 13)

ventillátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 13)

rotor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 13)

repülő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 13)

őrhajó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 13)

óralánc


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 13)

cirmos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 13)

sármos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 13)

Táltos írta:


> sármos


snájdi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 13)

irigylésreméltó


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 14)

óramutató


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

ólomkatona


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 14)

angyal


----------



## szarkaneaniko (2007 Február 14)

Dicsőítés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

abrakadabra írta:


> angyal


 
lény


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Február 14)

Nyúl?


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 14)

leány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

nyafog


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 14)

rinyál


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 14)

lazít


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 14)

relaxa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 14)

akarat


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 14)

erőszak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> akarat


 
tett


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 15)

tettenérés


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 15)

*s*ato*r* - *r*ozs*a* - *a*nanalfabet*a* - *a*bla*k -k*


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 15)

kőszívű


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 15)

üzenget


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Február 15)

írogat


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 15)

iroda


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

admiralitás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

sereg


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

vezér


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

győzelem


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 15)

viktória


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

avatás


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 15)

katonaság


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

hadsereg


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

tüzér


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 15)

parancsnok


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

tábornok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

Táltos írta:


> avatás


 


Katalina írta:


> katonaság


 


smart80 írta:


> hadsereg


 


alberth írta:


> tüzér


 


Katalina írta:


> parancsnok


 


alberth írta:


> tábornok


 

Hahó Kedveseim! ez a szólánc! 

tehát: avatás - sereg- győzelem- stb.


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

Táltos írta:


> győzelem- stb.


megértettem!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

menten?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 15)

netán


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

noha


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 15)

alkalmilag


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

garantáltan


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 15)

névtelenül


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

letagadni


----------



## med (2007 Február 15)

beismerni


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 15)

ime!


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

igazat mondani


----------



## med (2007 Február 15)

betorik a fejed


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 15)

de én nem hagyom !


----------



## med (2007 Február 15)

majd elhagyod


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 15)

dáridó


----------



## med (2007 Február 15)

mullato


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

smart80 írta:


> igazat mondani


 


med írta:


> betorik a fejed


 


smart80 írta:


> de én nem hagyom !


 


med írta:


> majd elhagyod


 


Brigi írta:


> dáridó


 


med írta:


> mullato


 
Kedveseim!

Ez az egyszavas szólánc! Kérlek benneteket, ennek megfelelően játszatok!

Tehát: Brigi: dáridó Így kellene folytatni
Ódon - nagy - gyenge stb.


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 15)

med írta:


> mullato


óbégató:4::4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

Ólomkatona


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 15)

alakulat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

terepen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 15)

levegőben


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

felhokon


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Február 16)

csillagon


----------



## Bözse (2007 Február 16)

(az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni az új szavat)

VaZsu irta: csillagon, én folytatom: Napon


----------



## mamaci (2007 Február 16)

Neptun


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

nover


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 16)

remény


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

nyar


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

ragyogás


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

sárga


----------



## formás (2007 Február 16)

alapozó


----------



## kisboszi26 (2007 Február 16)

smink


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

formás írta:


> alapozó


oldo


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

kisboszi26 írta:


> smink


kalap


----------



## barono (2007 Február 16)

napfeny


----------



## kisboszi26 (2007 Február 16)

élet


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 16)

tanulság


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 16)

görögdinnye


----------



## Katalina (2007 Február 16)

Brigi írta:


> görögdinnye


 

lédús


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 16)

sötétzöld


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 16)

mezö


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 16)

őrjárat


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 16)

katona


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Február 16)

egyenruha


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 16)

rendöri


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 16)

igazoltatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 16)

seregszemle


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

ezred


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

osztag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

dandár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 16)

Hadtest


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

tized


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

negyed


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

fél


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

retteg


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

ijed


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

Kedveseim ez szólánc!

Az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő.

Az asszociációs, ami a másik topicban van.

Tehát? retteg - győzelem


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

mellékvese


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 16)

MeggyŐztÉl


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

leleményes


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 16)

leleményes


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

serkentő


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 16)

őrület!


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

terulet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

telek


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

kelet


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

testvér


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

varázsa


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

arany


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

offmegelőztél (kelet varázsa)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

med írta:


> testvér


 
rózsa


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

sárga


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

alga


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

balga


----------



## flemá (2007 Február 16)

ajakfény


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

csillám


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

nyalka


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

nyegle


----------



## Noéma (2007 Február 16)

kamasz


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

szarkaláb


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

beka


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

alamuszi


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

ingyenes


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

semleges


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

súgó


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

óramű


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

suttogó


----------



## willow (2007 Február 16)

ketyegő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

yvette írta:


> óramű


 
üveges


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 16)

Őrjárat


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 16)

tarló


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

ólom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

meleg


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

gubanc


----------



## Noéma (2007 Február 16)

lövedék


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

galamb


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

borjú


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

Táltos írta:


> meleg


galamb


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 16)

blama


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

lepeter írta:


> blama


akna


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

autó


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

ócskavas


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

seprű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

üveg


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

galamb


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

baromfi


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

ipar


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

réz


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

újságos


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

sokk


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

kosárlabda


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 16)

zenemű


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

űz


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

zivatar


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

repülő


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

őrző


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

őszülő


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

ez jó  ugyanazt írtuk...

őr


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

érdekes volt az egész

rakpart


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

tengeralattjáró


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 16)

rókavadász


----------



## alterEGO (2007 Február 16)

szabad


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

dobos


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 16)

sátor


----------



## anyuci57b (2007 Február 16)

rotor


----------



## med (2007 Február 16)

rakás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 16)

selyem


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 17)

műzli


----------



## kisboszi26 (2007 Február 17)

csokis


----------



## med (2007 Február 17)

abrakadabra írta:


> műzli


indokolt


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 17)

takarítás


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 17)

seprés


----------



## med (2007 Február 17)

szaladás


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 17)

sietség


----------



## oscarr (2007 Február 17)

pihenés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 17)

Boga írta:


> sietség


 
gyaloglás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 18)

séta


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 18)

andalog


----------



## kisboszi26 (2007 Február 18)

gurul


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 18)

*lebeg*


----------



## kisboszi26 (2007 Február 18)

gömb


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Február 18)

kocka


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 18)

tégla


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Február 18)

fal


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

vánszorog


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

gyalogol


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

lépked


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Február 18)

eltévedtél


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

lehetséges


----------



## smart80 (2007 Február 18)

talán


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2007 Február 18)

tökéletes?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 18)

sajátságos


----------



## Jenny.Micuno (2007 Február 18)

kiszoríthatatlan


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 18)

naiv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 18)

véletlen


----------



## csili (2007 Február 18)

képlékeny


----------



## JuliG (2007 Február 18)

Mire a gyors valaszom felment, mar jol elhuzott a tema, igy levettem.


----------



## JuliG (2007 Február 18)

gyurma


----------



## formás (2007 Február 18)

formálás


----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Február 18)

kézenfogva


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Február 18)

andalogva


----------



## formás (2007 Február 18)

kullogva


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 18)

alkonyórán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 18)

naplementénél


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

látómezőben


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 18)

nyáreste


----------



## med (2007 Február 18)

elmerulve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

elmerengve


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

epedezve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

esedezve


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

elsapadva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 19)

elesetten


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 19)

nehezen


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

nevetve


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 19)

ejtve


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 19)

elégedetten


----------



## mis (2007 Február 19)

neveletlen


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 19)

narancsliget


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 19)

trópus


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 19)

sivatag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 19)

homok


----------



## langbogi (2007 Február 19)

tevekaraván


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

nyakbavaló


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

olvado


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 19)

óbor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 19)

rizsbor


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 19)

ribizli


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 19)

ibolya


----------



## auntanna (2007 Február 19)

kék


----------



## knédli (2007 Február 19)

articsóka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 19)

angyalbögyölő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 19)

őlangyal


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 19)

"l"accsolsz ??


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

szerinted?


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 19)

dehodisz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 19)

"sz"ejpítessz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 19)

szelinted?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 19)

dadogsz (is) ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

sziszit (nemám)


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 19)

"szórakozik"


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

kicsít


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 19)

talizmán


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 19)

nylon


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

nefelejcs (virag)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 19)

selymes


----------



## med (2007 Február 19)

szines


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 19)

sárga


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 19)

aranyozott


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 20)

törtfehér


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 20)

réz


----------



## med (2007 Február 20)

zuzmora


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 20)

akacfa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 20)

alabástrom


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 20)

majomkenyerfa


----------



## kissmarcika (2007 Február 20)

arany


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 20)

nyakék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 20)

karlánc


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 20)

cicoma


----------



## med (2007 Február 20)

alma


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 20)

aszalt


----------



## med (2007 Február 20)

taplalo


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 20)

oramu


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 20)

üresjárat


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 20)

TU 104-es


----------



## med (2007 Február 20)

unalom


----------



## auntanna (2007 Február 20)

sirály


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 20)

lyuk


----------



## auntanna (2007 Február 20)

kamásli


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 20)

ispotály


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 20)

lyuk


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 20)

yo-yo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 20)

ódon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 20)

naspolya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 20)

alma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 20)

aszaltszilva


----------



## med (2007 Február 21)

ablak


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 21)

keret


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

tartó


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 21)

*ocska*


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

antilop


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 21)

parduc


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

cipő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 21)

őzláb


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 21)

Alaszka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 21)

Antikbakfis írta:


> őzláb


Utolsó betűvel, kedves yvette...

Bambi


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 21)

Bocsi.Elkéstem.:-(

ibolya


----------



## ala55 (2007 Február 21)

alkalom


----------



## med (2007 Február 21)

mamor


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 21)

reszeg


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 21)

gézengúz


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 21)

zuzmara


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 21)

arany


----------



## auntanna (2007 Február 21)

nyaklánc


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Február 21)

ékszer


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 21)

rubin


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

IRAT​


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

Hoppá
NADRÁG inkább akkor. lekéstem


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 21)

táv-irat


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

Palipa1 írta:


> táv-irat


TOK


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 21)

agiflower írta:


> TOK


kard


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

DOB


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 21)

Bács-Kiskun


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 21)

nátha

(JÁTÉKSZABÉLYOK?!???)


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 21)

Boga írta:


> nátha
> 
> (JÁTÉKSZABÉLYOK?!???)


azok

(nincsenek kőbe vésve,,,de igazad van)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 21)

kezdetek


----------



## med (2007 Február 21)

keretek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 21)

képek


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 21)

vének


----------



## med (2007 Február 21)

karok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 21)

kőtörők


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 21)

karkötő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 21)

őrláng


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 21)

gyulékony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 21)

nyárs


----------



## med (2007 Február 21)

szello


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 22)

őz


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

zivatar


----------



## formás (2007 Február 22)

rémálom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 22)

mámor


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

ramadán


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 22)

negyven


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

Brigi írta:


> negyven


nulla


----------



## Sándor 1982 (2007 Február 22)

*Yvette*

*Sajnos el...tam, nem kicsit, nagyon, mivel az üzenet Kinszli-nek szólt. Ha el tudsz tekinteni ettől a kis tévedéstől, akkor jó, de ha nem,. akkor sem kapok kötelet, remélem. Sándor 7982*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

yvette írta:


> nulla


 
ananász


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

szavatosság


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

Sándor 1982 írta:


> *Yvette*
> 
> *Sajnos el...tam, nem kicsit, nagyon, mivel az üzenet Kinszli-nek szólt. Ha el tudsz tekinteni ettől a kis tévedéstől, akkor jó, de ha nem,. akkor sem kapok kötelet, remélem. Sándor 7982*


el van tekintve


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Február 22)

lejárt


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 22)

termék


----------



## formás (2007 Február 22)

kiadás


----------



## formás (2007 Február 22)

sokrétü


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Február 22)

ültetőfa


----------



## formás (2007 Február 22)

almafa


----------



## pockok (2007 Február 22)

anakonda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

akaratos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

sértődött


----------



## Boga (2007 Február 22)

tamáskodó


----------



## med (2007 Február 22)

olvado


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

ódon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

nagy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

gyanús


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

sunyi


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 22)

irigy


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

rozsda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

aranygaluska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

aranyköpés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

szellemesség


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

siker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

ragyogás


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

sisak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

kalap


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

pipacs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

csalogány


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

nyár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

romantika


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

antik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

kérkedő


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

só


----------



## med (2007 Február 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> kérkedő


ozike


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

eper


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

med írta:


> ozike


egérke


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> eper


retek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

eleje


----------



## med (2007 Február 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> retek


kapor


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

kukac


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

med írta:


> kapor


répa


----------



## med (2007 Február 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> répa


ajto


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

aggódik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

med írta:


> ajto


ószeres


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

sár


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> aggódik


kikímél


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

sör


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

ropog


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 22)

gőzől


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

levegő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

őserő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> sör


 


Katicad írta:


> sár


 


Katicad írta:


> ropog


 
Légyszi, kicsít figyelj, a szóláncnál a szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a másik szó. 
Ha már így akarod összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, legalább úgy, hogy illeszthető legyen a játékba!!!


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

őrült


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

őrző


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 22)

őrtorony


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

nyer


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

remél


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

reketyés


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

lobog


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

Táltos írta:


> remél


létezik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> lobog


gondolat


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

Bocs,Táltos, nem szándékos,de szerintem egyidőben többen is írunk, így lehet a keveredés.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

tudat


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

Táltos


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gondolat


öneszmélet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> Bocs,Táltos, nem szándékos,de szerintem egyidőben többen is írunk, így lehet a keveredés.


 
Nem , ez nem attól van, Akkor ugyanabban az időben kettő vagy több jelenik meg, s általában az utolsó módosít, ha teszi,nálad ez nem volt.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 22)

Katicad írta:


> Bocs,Táltos, nem szándékos,de szerintem egyidőben többen is írunk, így lehet a keveredés.


 
Nem , ez nem attól van. Akkor ugyanabban az időben kettő vagy több jelenik meg, s általában az utolsó módosít, ha teszi,nálad ez nem volt.


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

Athéna írta:


> öneszmélet


tudatismeret


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 22)

tettenérés


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 22)

sors


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 22)

sóhaj


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

játékosság


----------



## Athéna (2007 Február 22)

Öcsi48 írta:


> játékosság


hangulatvirágzás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 22)

szózuhatag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

gagyogás


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 23)

selypit


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

töketlenkedik


----------



## fájósmancsú (2007 Február 23)

kedvezményes


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 23)

sirály


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

lyukas


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 23)

szakadt


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

tépett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 23)

topis


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 23)

siralmas


----------



## med (2007 Február 23)

szanalmas


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 23)

"szegény"


----------



## med (2007 Február 23)

nyaralo


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 23)

osztriga


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 23)

abszurd


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 23)

dallamos


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 23)

sóhaj


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 23)

jajdulás


----------



## Katicad (2007 Február 23)

sAjt


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 23)

tábla


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 23)

ablaküveg


----------



## EditLove (2007 Február 23)

kilátás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 23)

szépség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

gyönyörű


----------



## med (2007 Február 23)

udvozlet


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

tekintet


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

teremtmény


----------



## med (2007 Február 23)

nyeremeny


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

nyaralás


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

holiday


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

weekend


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

szabadság


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

freetime


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

gödör


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

disco


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

mulatság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

örömtánc


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

samba


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

Szólánc szabály: az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő!!!


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

yvette írta:


> samba


anakonda


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

agrármérnök


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

kutatócsoport


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

történészek


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

kőkorszak


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

nyomelem (az utolso betuvel kell uj szot irni)


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

K volt az utolsó betű


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

ja lemaradtam

akkor: kancso


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

ócskás


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

salak


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

sanyargat


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

leyan írta:


> sanyargat


tétova


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

anyagias


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

selytelmes


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 23)

sikít


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 23)

teveszőr


----------



## med (2007 Február 23)

rajongo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

olvasó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 23)

ókuláré


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 23)

édes


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 23)

sós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

szagos


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Február 24)

szagtalan


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 24)

nevetve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 24)

eszeveszetten


----------



## med (2007 Február 24)

nevelve


----------



## Vancsi (2007 Február 24)

elbizonytalanodva


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 24)

aktiválva


----------



## med (2007 Február 24)

alakitva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 24)

aprólékosan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

nyomósan


----------



## med (2007 Február 24)

nyomozo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

okkal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 24)

leleplez


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 24)

zizzen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

neszez


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 24)

zakatol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

lődörög


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 24)

gézengúz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

zsörtölődő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 24)

őrszem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 24)

monokli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

ingyen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 24)

neonfény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

nyaláb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 24)

bála


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 24)

albatrosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

szárnyas


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 24)

siker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

rendes


----------



## csili (2007 Február 24)

serény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 24)

nyerés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

szerencsejáték


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 25)

kés


----------



## memi59 (2007 Február 25)

siker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

robot


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 25)

naivan


----------



## Bogey (2007 Február 25)

jóhiszeműen


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 25)

nélkülözve


----------



## julia000 (2007 Február 25)

elemcsere


----------



## formás (2007 Február 25)

kimerűlés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 25)

sokk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

kóma


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 25)

amor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

romantika


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 25)

absztrakt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

tempera


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 25)

azur


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 25)

alapozó


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Február 25)

betonozó


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 25)

orias


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 25)

orias


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 25)

gajda írta:


> alapozó


olajfesték


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

kék


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 25)

képzelet


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 25)

talány


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

nyilvánvaló


----------



## gajda (2007 Február 25)

óda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

adakozás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

sajnálkozás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

sorstárs


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

sorbanálló


----------



## med (2007 Február 25)

olvaso


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

okosodik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

kiszámol


----------



## Clarissa (2007 Február 25)

sas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

Kinszi írta:


> kiszámol


 
leír


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

radíroz


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

zár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

ráz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

zuzmara


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

alattomos


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

sármos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

selytelmes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

settenkedő


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

őrtálló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 25)

osonó


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

órás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 25)

számlap


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 25)

porcukor


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 25)

répacukor


----------



## med (2007 Február 25)

rongy


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 26)

gyöngy


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 26)

gyomor


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 26)

rozsda


----------



## Karcsi 72 (2007 Február 26)

yvette írta:


> rozsda


agyag


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 26)

gagyog


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 26)

guriga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 26)

almanach


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 26)

hózápor


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 26)

replika


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 26)

avatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 26)

savaseső


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

obol


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 26)

látkép


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

Paradicsom


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 26)

mártás


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Február 26)

szosz


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

szabadsag


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 26)

gézengúz


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Február 26)

játék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 26)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> játék



kártya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 26)

adu


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

utazas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 26)

síelés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 26)

siklás


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

szaladas


----------



## kisfiam (2007 Február 26)

testedzés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 26)

őr-ezred


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Február 26)

ezredőr


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 26)

med írta:


> szaladas


 
száguldás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 26)

sebesség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 26)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sebesség


gyorsulás


----------



## med (2007 Február 26)

sietes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 26)

med írta:


> sietes


szaladgálás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 26)

sorolás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 26)

slattyogás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 27)

suhanás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 27)

selypítés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

susogás


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 27)

súrolás


----------



## mamaci (2007 Február 27)

smirgli


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 27)

itatóspapír


----------



## Freebá (2007 Február 27)

rémlátomás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 27)

sikoly


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Február 27)

yoga


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 27)

almaecet


----------



## taia (2007 Február 27)

ugorka


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 27)

molly33 írta:


> almaecet


 
tündér


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2007 Február 27)

szárnyaló


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 27)

UTOLSO BETUVEL KELL UJ SZOT IRNI!!!! 

ugyhogy akkor innen folytatom:

ópiuM (M betű )


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 27)

mamor


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 27)

rab


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Február 27)

muhar 
(a papagájaim egyik kedvenc magja


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 27)

rigo


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 27)

opál


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 27)

kellemes


----------



## leyan (2007 Február 27)

utolso betu???????? 

sárga


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 27)

arany


----------



## med (2007 Február 27)

nyaklanc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

csatt


----------



## med (2007 Február 27)

tukor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

retikül


----------



## med (2007 Február 27)

lapos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

szép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 27)

pompás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

színpompás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 27)

szivárvány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 27)

nyáron


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 28)

napozni


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 28)

ibolyázni


----------



## topáz (2007 Február 28)

Ibolyázni


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

Illatos


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

safrany


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

nyársalni


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Február 28)

nyalóka


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

yvette írta:


> nyársalni


ismerkedés


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

selyem


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

mester


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

méteráru


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

ugrás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

selyem


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

sivatag


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

avar


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

molly33 írta:


> selyem


moha


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

yvette írta:


> moha


Kati1avar


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

(avar)
róka


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

akasztófa


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

alamizsna


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

alkotószellem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

mézesmadzag


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

garázdaság


----------



## gabcó (2007 Február 28)

galiba


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

alkalom


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

mérték


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

kávé


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

édesség


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

gesztenyepüré


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

ételfesték


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

kamillatea


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 28)

aroma


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

aranygaluska


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

avokado


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

olajbogyó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

olívaolaj


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

juhtúró


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

Óvárisajt


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

teavaj


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

jégcsap-retek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

kelkáposzta


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

almapaprika


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

almaecet


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

tejföl


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

likőr


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 28)

rezeda


----------



## med (2007 Február 28)

almodozas


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

alma


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

akadozik


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 28)

kurkuma


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

alattomos


----------



## bique (2007 Február 28)

sárgarépa


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

altemplom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Február 28)

alapozás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 28)

sokkterápia


----------



## bique (2007 Február 28)

aranyér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

randa


----------



## mese (2007 Február 28)

otromba


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

arogáns


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 28)

alfa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 28)

nyakék


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

karperec


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Február 28)

csilingel


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Február 28)

lebilincsel


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 1)

lincsel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 1)

lógat


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 1)

téblábol


----------



## teva (2007 Március 1)

ácsingózik


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 1)

Kedves Teva!

Az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni!(téblábol)

ácsingózik>körmönfont


----------



## mese (2007 Március 1)

tekervényes


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Március 1)

szövevényes


----------



## mese (2007 Március 1)

szerteágazó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 1)

oramutato


----------



## mese (2007 Március 1)

oratórium


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 1)

moratórium


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Március 1)

illat


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 1)

talány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 1)

Yorkshire


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 1)

egyetemes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Március 1)

skola )


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 1)

tanügyi??


----------



## langbogi (2007 Március 1)

igazgatóság


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 1)

vezetőség


----------



## langbogi (2007 Március 1)

gárda


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 1)

csapat


----------



## Maligán (2007 Március 1)

foci


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 1)

Maligán írta:


> foci


igazodás


----------



## mese (2007 Március 1)

sor


----------



## med (2007 Március 1)

rend


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 1)

fegyelem


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 1)

Antikbakfis írta:


> fegyelem


mackó


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 1)

sebes


----------



## med (2007 Március 1)

sulyos


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 1)

sikos


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 1)

iskola


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 1)

sikló


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 1)

oroszlan


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 4)

napfelkelte


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 4)

ebredes


----------



## mese (2007 Március 4)

sóhaj


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 4)

jelenlét


----------



## kisfiam (2007 Március 4)

most


----------



## Katalina (2007 Március 4)

Brigi írta:


> jelenlét


 

terepjáró


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 4)

keki


----------



## med (2007 Március 4)

Katalina írta:


> terepjáró


olivzold


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 4)

dióhéj


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 4)

héja


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> dióhéj


jóslat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 4)

tekergő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> albatrosz


szitakötő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 4)

őrizetes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

szabadnapos


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 4)

soha


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

agyonhajszolt ?


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 4)

becsületes


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 4)

sorozatos


----------



## med (2007 Március 4)

Öcsi48 írta:


> agyonhajszolt ?


 
talan...


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

mse1 írta:


> becsületes


Kedves mse1! Szabály!!!!!!
A szó végződéssel kéretik az új szó !!
becsületes----sikeres. Ok ??


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

med írta:


> talan...


nehézkes


----------



## med (2007 Március 4)

szamitas


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 4)

súlyosodás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

sanyarú


----------



## med (2007 Március 4)

undorito


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

ovatosan


----------



## med (2007 Március 4)

nezegetni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

informálódni


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 4)

idegeskedés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 4)

sandítás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 4)

szisztok ! :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 4)

kukucs!


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 4)

csók


----------



## evajudit (2007 Március 5)

kacaj


----------



## mese (2007 Március 5)

jókedv


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

virgonckodás


----------



## mese (2007 Március 5)

szertelen


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

Nem (is) ..


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 5)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Kedves mse1! Szabály!!!!!!
> A szó végződéssel kéretik az új szó !!
> becsületes----sikeres. Ok ??



Kedves Öcsi48 és kedves mindenki!
Köszönöm a felvilágositást Öcsi48nak és elnézést kérek mindenkitől, de a játék nem igy indult (még ha rég indult is), én meg új vagyok. Valamit szem elől tévesztettem, de még nem tudom, hogy mit....


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 5)

misike


----------



## teva (2007 Március 5)

emese


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

elemes


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 5)

sürgetés


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

sertepertélés


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 5)

sohajtozás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 5)

serény


----------



## Katalina (2007 Március 5)

nyúzott


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

tevékeny


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

nyalka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

alvajáró


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

óratorony


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

nyuszifül


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

lovag


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

siettetes


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

sárkány


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 5)

Módosultak a szabályok? Az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni? A nyitóban nem ezt olvastam...

_lehetőség_


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

gomba


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

alagút


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

túlóra


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

tekergos


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

sereg


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

gabonakör


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

rengeteg


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

rigó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

óváros


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

tema


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

alagút


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

tavasz


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

szerelem


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

muzsa


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

Ady


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 5)

Ybl


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

libegő


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

level


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

legelö


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 5)

ősember


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

oxigen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

napernyö


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

ovas


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

solyóm


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

mosolyog


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

gondtalan


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

gyermekkor


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 5)

regen


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 5)

rubin


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

eléggé


----------



## Rékácska (2007 Március 5)

nagyon


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

kicsit


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

keveset


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

eleget


----------



## virag82 (2007 Március 5)

csalad


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

dolog


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

dobog


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

gurul


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

lebeg


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

gombol


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

egyensúlyoz


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

zizeg


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> egyensúlyoz



"l' betűvel kellett volna


zizzen


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

(Szólánc játék: a beírt szó, utolsó betűjével kezdődjön a következő)
(Köszönöm, ha így folytatjuk)





hontalan írta:


> dobog


golf


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

hontalan írta:


> zizeg



golyhó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

molly33 írta:


> (Szólánc játék: a beírt szó, utolsó betűjével kezdődjön a következő)
> (Köszönöm, ha így folytatjuk)
> 
> 
> ...





fura (megint elkéstem )


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

aranytojás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

súlytalan


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND



A játék így indult ! Mi jut róla eszedbe,vagy rosszul értelmezem ??!


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

napsugár


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

nyár


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

rombol


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

lehangoló


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Március 5)

szomorú


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

bánat


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> lehangoló




óramutató


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> A játék így indult ! Mi jut róla eszedbe,vagy rosszul értelmezem ??!


 
Igen, rosszul értelmezed, mert ebben az évben a többség akarata értelmében megváltozott, ez maradt az igazi szólánc, amít meg később nyítottak, az az asszociációs, vagyis, ami az első szóról eszedbe jut, azzal folytatod.
A szólánc pedig az igazi szabály szerint azért szólánc, mert az előző szó utolső betűjével kezdődik a következő szó, és mint a lánc kapcsolódnak egymáshoz.


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> A játék így indult ! Mi jut róla eszedbe,vagy rosszul értelmezem ??!


Az utóbbi hónapokban indult a z Asszociációs játék, és ez a Szólánc, a hagyományos szabály szerint működik.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

Juliana írta:


> óramutató


 
ódon


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

negatív


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

nap


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

pap


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

Juliana írta:


> negatív


valóban


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

napos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

sokkol


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

oké főnök !  pulóver


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

rétes


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

ruha


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

akkord


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 5)

diótörö


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

örül


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

lobog


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

gól


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

lő


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

őrangyal


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

lengőhinta


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

vidámpark


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

körhinta


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

alapos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

sérülés


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

Juliana írta:


> vidámpark



bocsi, bocsi elrontottam:656::656::656:


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

seb


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

beteg


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

beteg


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

gondolat


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

talentum


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

mondat


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

nyurga


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

alakul


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

lapul


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

lépked


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

dörömböl


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

lődörög


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

gazdagodik


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

komolytalan


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

nevetséges


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

sóhajtozó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

óhajtozó


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

óhajtozó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

óvatos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

szöszmötölő


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

őrjítő


----------



## myszty (2007 Március 5)

szuttyogó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> őrjítő



ődöngő


----------



## myszty (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> őrjítő


vadító


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 5)

Táltos írta:


> Igen, rosszul értelmezed, mert ebben az évben a többség akarata értelmében megváltozott, ez maradt az igazi szólánc, amít meg később nyítottak, az az asszociációs, vagyis, ami az első szóról eszedbe jut, azzal folytatod.
> A szólánc pedig az igazi szabály szerint azért szólánc, mert az előző szó utolső betűjével kezdődik a következő szó, és mint a lánc kapcsolódnak egymáshoz.



myszty kérlek, olvasd el!


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

Juliana írta:


> ődöngő



őgyelgő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

őrködő


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

Őrség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

gyalogság


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 5)

gárda


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 5)

smart80 írta:


> gárda


alakulat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

terep


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 5)

társulás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

szakasz


----------



## barbaramarion (2007 Március 5)

sejtelmes


----------



## barbaramarion (2007 Március 5)

Bocsi,vagyis inkább *szerelem*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

maradandó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 5)

ódzkodás


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 5)

sápitozás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 5)

sikítás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 5)

szépítés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 5)

selyemfonal


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

lófarok


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 6)

kengyel


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

levelesláda :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

adósság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

garancia


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

alabárdos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

strázsa


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 6)

akaratos


----------



## med (2007 Március 6)

szorgos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

serénykedő


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 6)

őrjárat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

őrparancsnok


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

kapitány


----------



## pockok (2007 Március 6)

nyitány


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

nyomtatvány


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

nyomtáv


----------



## med (2007 Március 6)

vetek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

könyörület


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 6)

alázat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

térfogat


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

tarsalgás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 6)

súgás


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 6)

bukta


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

aranyrög


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

sáv-váltás


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 6)

vita


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

aratás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

cséplés


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

sáska


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

akác


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

cinege


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 6)

hadügy


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

gyík


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

hontalan írta:


> cinege


egerészőölyv


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

hontalan írta:


> gyík


kígyó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

vadon


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

napraforgó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

óriás


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 6)

som


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

mosom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

máskor


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

régen ?


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 6)

nemrég


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

golya


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

akarat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 6)

tett


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

arab


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

beka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

ajtó


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

ora


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

alapjárat


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

torta


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

abrak


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

kenyer


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

retek


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Március 6)

kukorica


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 6)

alaphang


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 6)

gégehang


----------



## teva (2007 Március 6)

gágog


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 6)

gagyog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 6)

gőgicsél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 6)

la-lázgat


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 6)

gazdagsag


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 7)

gyarapodás


----------



## Toto55 (2007 Március 7)

pirítós


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 7)

nyarfan


----------



## Amigo (2007 Március 7)

levelek


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 7)

kerítés


----------



## mis (2007 Március 7)

sip


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 7)

papagáj


----------



## nicolekidman (2007 Március 7)

kalitka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

aszótdvelkezd


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 7)

Palipa1 írta:


> aszótdvelkezd


(Megvallom, hogy ezt a szót nem ismerem.Örülnék, ha megírnád a jelentését.)
dáridó


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Március 7)

mulatság


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 7)

galiba


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

aliga

(Kedves Hontalan. Így értsd: a szót d-vel kezd, /mert az előző "d" vel fejeződött bé/ Annak szántam, aki nem így kezdte.)


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

angyali


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 7)

ismerős


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

serpenyő


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 7)

öblögetve


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

eperpálinkával ?


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

laposüvegből


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 7)

lazán


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

nyeljünk !


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

nevetve


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

Öcsi48 írta:


> nyeljünk !


kínálsz ?


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 7)

szeretnéd


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

!


Palipa1 írta:


> nevetve


szaladok !


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

Öcsi48 írta:


> !
> szaladok !


kinelöttyentsd


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 7)

kövess !


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

Palipa1 írta:


> kinelöttyentsd


dugózott


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

gajda írta:


> kövess !


surranok


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

kedves-szesztesvérek


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

Palipa1 írta:


> kedves-szesztesvérek


korty-barátok


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

kocsma-bútorok


----------



## leyan (2007 Március 7)

kapanyél


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 7)

lapat


----------



## auntanna (2007 Március 7)

teknő


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 7)

ozike


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

egér


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 7)

rigo


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

ontario


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 7)

ottava


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

alföld


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

dombvidék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

dél-vidék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 7)

kincs


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Március 7)

vigalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 7)

menyegző


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

örömapa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

orgonaszó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

örömanya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

após


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

sógor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

rokonság


----------



## auntanna (2007 Március 7)

gong


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

giling...


----------



## kocsi (2007 Március 7)

galang


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

gyalog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 7)

gumicsizmában


----------



## kocsi (2007 Március 7)

mezitlab kenyelmesebb


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 7)

betonon ??


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

nyáron


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Március 7)

Napocska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 7)

alkalom


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Március 7)

lehetőség


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 7)

gesztus


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 8)

aranka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 8)

arkansas


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 9)

sikeres


----------



## Boga (2007 Március 9)

szerencsés


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

szorgalmas


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Március 9)

serény


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

nyuszi


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

inal


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

lopakodik


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

kioson


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

napozik


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

krémesen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

nevetve


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

elterülve


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

elmerülve


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

eszméletlenül


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

lebegve


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 9)

elsüllyedve


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

esedezve


----------



## hajlando (2007 Március 9)

_ez mar megint nem szolanc_ fonev:ede*ny*-*ny*u*l*-*l*aka*t*-*t*in*o*-*o*ra=ez a szolanc, magyarul szavak lancolata, amit a betuk kapcsolnak ossze


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

hontalan írta:


> esedezve


eper


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Március 9)

földi


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

ibolya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 9)

térkép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

hontalan írta:


> ibolya


 
ananász


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

piros


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

Táltos írta:


> ananász


sziget


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

tó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 9)

ólomláb


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

óláb?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

bábú


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

útkereszteződés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

sétaút


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 9)

táj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

jégcsap


----------



## Kira (2007 Március 9)

pára


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 9)

alkony


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

nyáresti


----------



## Kira (2007 Március 9)

illat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 9)

tikkasztó


----------



## Kira (2007 Március 9)

ózon


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 9)

napozas


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 9)

séta


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 9)

andalogni


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 9)

iparkodni


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 9)

indulni


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 9)

ittas


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 9)

szomjasan


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 9)

siker


----------



## foonix (2007 Március 9)

hatalom


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 9)

sörös


----------



## foonix (2007 Március 9)

soros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 9)

alapítvány


----------



## Boga (2007 Március 10)

nyáresti

Aki még nem tudná! Figyelem, Szabályzat!!!
A következő szó mindig az előző szó utosó betűjével kezdődik!
Tehát most i-vel várjuk a következőt!


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 10)

idegesítő


----------



## smart80 (2007 Március 10)

iszonyú


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

molly33 írta:


> idegesítő


őrület


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 10)

téboly


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

lyuk


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 10)

kétkedés


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

sérelem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 10)

megbocsátás


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

szeretettel


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 10)

lelkendezve


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

este


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 10)

esetleg


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

géniusz


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Március 10)

> Aki még nem tudná! Figyelem, Szabályzat!!!
> A következő szó mindig az előző szó utosó betűjével kezdődik!
> Tehát most i-vel várjuk a következőt!


 
Nem ez a szabály, hanem olyan szót kell leirni ami az előző szóról eszünkbe jut!

géniusz

és erről mi jut eszembe?

zseni


----------



## topáz (2007 Március 10)

hontalan írta:


> Bocsi, de most nincs igazad.
> A szóláncnál mindig az utolsó betú a következö szó elsö betüje.
> Amire Te gondolsz olyan is van, de Asszociáció- gongolattársítás alatt.


 
Ajánlom szíves figyelmedbe a topik első, inditó üzenetét. Eszerint folyt a játék több mint ötezer oldalon keresztül, békében, egészen addig, amíg néhány okos ember nem kezdte el piszkálni. Azóta született egy másik topic és egy nagy katyvasz. Kérdés: miért nem az elégedetlenkedők nyitnak maguknak egy új játékot , ahelyett hogy menetközben váltanánk irányt?



lángész


----------



## rharta (2007 Március 10)

hát akkor én sem tudok már játszani, mire ideértem, tönkretették


----------



## med (2007 Március 11)

Ha engeditek...lenne egy javaslatom...
fuzzuk ossze a kettot:
a szorol mi jut eszedbe, de mindig az utolso betu a szo elso betuje legyen.

Peldaul langesz folytatas zseni.


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 11)

izibe


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

elsőre


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 11)

egyetértek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

kellemes


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

soraid....


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

dicsérnek


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

kitartunk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

kibírjuk


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

következetesen


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

kukkolunk


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

Palipa1 írta:


> következetesen


Bocsi pont egyszerre irtunk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

Palipa1 írta:


> következetesen


 
nagyon


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

formás írta:


> kukkolunk


kulcslukon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

naná!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

ábránd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

dőreség


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

gondolod?


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

dehogy


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

gyanús!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

simlis


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

sunyi


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

irónikus


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

stílusos


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

semmiség


----------



## formás (2007 Március 11)

gyötrelmesen


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 11)

nem


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

méltóság


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 11)

gazdagság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 11)

gyönyör


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

rendkívüli


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 11)

csillagszikra


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 11)

angyaltánc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 11)

csillogó


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 12)

óarany


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 12)

nyafogo


----------



## tibi_f (2007 Március 12)

vákum


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 12)

azsia


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 12)

mimoza


----------



## kovacsbela35 (2007 Március 12)

amerika


----------



## cigiagi (2007 Március 12)

Europa


----------



## anikoo (2007 Március 12)

Canada


----------



## myszty (2007 Március 13)

fórum


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 13)

A szólánc = az utólsó betűvel alkotott szó!:656:


----------



## formás (2007 Március 13)

memória


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 13)

alkalom


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 13)

mese


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 13)

esendő


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 13)

őshit


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 13)

tan


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 13)

nevelés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 13)

siker


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 13)

részletkérdés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 13)

semmiség


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 13)

gépszíj


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 13)

javítás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 13)

szervíz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 13)

zsúrkocsi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 13)

inas


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 13)

szögbelövő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 13)

ővtáska


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 13)

akadályverseny


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 13)

yvette írta:


> akadályverseny


nyeremeny


----------



## J_Móni (2007 Március 13)

érem


----------



## juna (2007 Március 13)

mellény


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 13)

nyomolvasó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 13)

ószeres


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 13)

sarlatán


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 13)

yvette írta:


> sarlatán


nema


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 13)

alkusz


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 14)

szívkoszorúér


----------



## Telkem (2007 Március 14)

séta


----------



## memi59 (2007 Március 14)

erdo


----------



## Telkem (2007 Március 14)

idill


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 14)

Szólánc = Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó ......


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 14)

Zsófi19 írta:


> szívkoszorúér


románc


----------



## Telkem (2007 Március 14)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


 

Kedves Zsófi19! A topic inditója szerint nem...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 14)

Telkem írta:


> Kedves Zsófi19! A topic inditója szerint nem...


 
Akkor én Asszociációnak hívnám...... de azért bocs, és további jó játékot!


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Március 14)

délibáb


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Március 14)

babzsák


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 14)

kedves


----------



## Telkem (2007 Március 14)

szerencsés


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 14)

sikeres


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

karrierista


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

Brigi írta:


> sikeres


 
szelíd


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

Táltos írta:


> szelíd


dacos?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

szomorú


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

újrakezd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

dolgozó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

órabér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

reálbér


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

rezsi


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

remek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

kettős


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

Hogy jó legyen:




molly33 írta:


> rezsi


ipar - remek - kettős
siklik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

korcsolyázik


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

kalimpál


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

labdázik


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

kosarazik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

kapál


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 14)

lábadozik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

köhög


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 14)

gémeskút


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

torta


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 14)

zuhatag


----------



## myszty (2007 Március 14)

Gilgames


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 14)

selymes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

Kati1 írta:


> selymes


 se'ly'temes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

szóvirág


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> szóvirág


felhőcsepp


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

pávaszem


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 14)

lúdtoll


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

soocky írta:


> lúdtoll


liba-bőr


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Palipa1 írta:


> liba-bőr


csigacsáp


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

patanyom


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 14)

öz-gerinc


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

cicka-fark


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 14)

rigó-fütty


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> patanyom


 
mély


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Palipa1 írta:


> cicka-fark


kopoltyútánc


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

cérnametélt


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Palipa1 írta:


> cérnametélt


borjúnyál


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

Athéna írta:


> borjúnyál


lépesméz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

zamatos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

zengedez


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Palipa1 írta:


> zengedez


üdvrivalg


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

gyönyörködik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 14)

kacérkodik


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

kép-zelődik


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gyönyörködik


képtelen


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Táltos írta:


> kacérkodik


(inkább) szeretetteljes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

Athéna írta:


> (inkább) szeretetteljes


szeretet-éhes:fuck:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

szószátyár


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Öcsi48 írta:


> szószátyár


hangstop


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Március 14)

pokol


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

Palipa1 írta:


> pokol


mennyország


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 14)

túlvilág


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 14)

evilág


----------



## Athéna (2007 Március 14)

alberth írta:


> túlvilág


csillaghazánk


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 14)

Athéna írta:


> csillaghazánk


őshazánk


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

Kárpátmedence


----------



## memi59 (2007 Március 14)

Nagyvarad


----------



## serfőző (2007 Március 14)

út


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 14)

döntés


----------



## formás (2007 Március 15)

irány


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 15)

nyári


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 15)

Öcsi48 írta:


> evilág


 


Athéna írta:


> csillaghazánk


 


alberth írta:


> őshazánk


 


VaZsu írta:


> Kárpátmedence


 


memi59 írta:


> Nagyvarad


 


serfőző írta:


> út


 


vöry írta:


> döntés


 


formás írta:


> irány


 


alberth írta:


> nyári


 
Ez kérem a szólánc? Az asszociációs, úgytudom, egy másikban van.


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 15)

Táltos írta:


> Ez kérem a *szólánc*? Az asszociációs, úgytudom, egy másikban van.


cikkcakk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 15)

kukkoló


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 15)

ólajtó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 15)

óhajtozó


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 15)

ódzkodó


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 15)

óvatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 15)

sajtár


----------



## juna (2007 Március 15)

remete


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 15)

eszperente


----------



## formás (2007 Március 16)

egyedi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 16)

ideiglenes


----------



## topáz (2007 Március 16)

sajnálatos


----------



## formás (2007 Március 16)

súlyos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 16)

sonka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

ametiszt


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 16)

tériszony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

nyoszolya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 16)

aligator


----------



## formás (2007 Március 16)

róka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

angyal


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

lepényhal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

leskelődik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

Kikandikál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

látható


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

óvatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

settenkedik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

kuszik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

kapaszkodik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

követ


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 16)

tolakodik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

kér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

remél


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

lehetőség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

groteszk


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 16)

kár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

románc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 16)

csók


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 16)

kedves


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 16)

szelíd


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 16)

derűs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 16)

sikeres


----------



## juna (2007 Március 16)

savanyú


----------



## formás (2007 Március 16)

uborka


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 16)

analog


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2007 Március 17)

melankólia


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 17)

Laci Buda írta:


> analog


gereblye


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 17)

esernyo


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 17)

ősember


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 17)

robot


----------



## pockok (2007 Március 17)

teve


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 17)

emlos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 17)

sikló


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 17)

oroszlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 17)

nyúl


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 17)

lúd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 17)

denevér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 17)

radírpók


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 17)

kigyo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 17)

öleb


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 17)

barany


----------



## atapata (2007 Március 17)

Megértés ~ Türelem


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 17)

moderálás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 17)

szinkron


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 17)

nagyothall


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 17)

liliom


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 17)

metszőolló


----------



## atapata (2007 Március 17)

óntányér


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 17)

rézmozsár


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 18)

rigófütty


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 18)

lődörög


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 18)

tyúk


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 18)

kotkodál


----------



## Boga (2007 Március 18)

lófrál


----------



## Boga (2007 Március 18)

lépeget


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Március 18)

sétál


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Március 18)

kóborol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 18)

formás írta:


> gyalogol


lopakodik


----------



## formás (2007 Március 18)

lébecól


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 18)

lézeng


----------



## formás (2007 Március 18)

gyalogol


----------



## virag82 (2007 Március 18)

futocipo


----------



## mis (2007 Március 18)

okos
v. ha az o ö-nek értendő akkor *öröm*


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

muvelt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 18)

inteilligens


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 18)

helyesen : Intelligens


----------



## atapata (2007 Március 19)

sebespisztráng


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 19)

horgászat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 19)

testbeszéd


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 19)

Antikbakfis írta:


> testbeszéd


dalia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 19)

alkotó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 19)

ó-bor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 19)

ribizli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 19)

idomár


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 19)

rétisas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 19)

szólánc


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 19)

cica


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 19)

amarra


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 19)

asztalra


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 19)

aszalás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 19)

serelem


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 19)

méreg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 19)

gerely


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 20)

lyukkártya


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 20)

asztalfiók


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 20)

kalitka


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 20)

aranyfüst


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 20)

tiszta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 20)

alapos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 20)

sikeres


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 20)

szöszmötölő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 20)

őgyelgő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 20)

őzbak


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 20)

kos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 20)

sok


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Március 20)

sokk​


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 20)

kosz


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 20)

szemét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 20)

tapsifüles


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 20)

szexepil


----------



## formás (2007 Március 20)

lórugás


----------



## anikoo (2007 Március 21)

sárkányrepülés


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 21)

setany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 21)

nyárs


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 21)

sütés


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 21)

süti


----------



## True (2007 Március 21)

édes


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 21)

elvira írta:


> süti



inni


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 21)

inkább


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 21)

bambi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 21)

iszákos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 21)

sanyarú


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

uborka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

szédelgős


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 21)

söprűnyél


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 21)

labdarózsa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 21)

aranka ( növény)


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

aranyeső


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 21)

őzgomba


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

avar


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 21)

gumipitypang


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 21)

rózsatövis


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

szúr


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 21)

begyógyul


----------



## oscarr (2007 Március 21)

mindig


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

Táltos írta:


> szúr


 


soocky írta:


> begyógyul


 
r-el kellene kezdődnie a következő szónak


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

Táltos írta:


> szúr


rémes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

sziszegő


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

örködik


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 21)

kioszt


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

támogat


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 21)

tegye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

egye


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 21)

egyvelege


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

elengedve


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

elmerül


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

lemerül


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

lebeg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

gurul


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

lábadozik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 21)

kinyújtózik


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 21)

képeslap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 21)

paripa


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 21)

analog


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 21)

gesztenye


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 21)

eledel


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 21)

lapát


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 22)

terítő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

orvendetes


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 22)

sikeres


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

sertodos


----------



## pockok (2007 Március 22)

serény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

nyarias


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 22)

sóhajt


----------



## Lilla49 (2007 Március 22)

ablak


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sóhajt


tégla - ablak - karalábé


----------



## Ágica123 (2007 Március 22)

éles


----------



## Ágica123 (2007 Március 22)

sebes


----------



## soocky (2007 Március 22)

véres


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 22)

selyem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 22)

marcipán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 22)

narancs


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 22)

csalamádé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 22)

édesség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 22)

gézengúz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

zuzmara


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 23)

alma


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 23)

nyaklánc


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

cerna


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 23)

anakonda


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

alattomos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 23)

símulékony


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

nyalyas


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 23)

kétszínü


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 23)

szines


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 23)

szivárványos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 23)

sérülékeny


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 23)

nyaktörő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 23)

őrezred


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 23)

dáma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 23)

arab


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 23)

beton


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 23)

nárcisz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 23)

zsenge


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 23)

elektromos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

setany


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 23)

nyalóka


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 23)

alkalom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 23)

mimoza


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Március 23)

arany


----------



## Boga (2007 Március 24)

nyuszi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 24)

ibolya


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 24)

akac


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 24)

ciklámen


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 24)

nefelejcs


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 24)

nefelejcs


----------



## Ágica123 (2007 Március 24)

tulipán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 24)

Kati1 írta:


> nefelejcs


 
selyemvirág


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 24)

gyönygvirág


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 24)

galagonya


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 24)

azbeszt


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 24)

terítő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 24)

őzike


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 25)

néninke


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 25)

elegendő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 25)

őserdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 25)

őserő


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 25)

őzgida


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 25)

almás


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 25)

sáros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

sokszínű


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 25)

űr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

rakéta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 25)

Androméda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

asztrológia


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 25)

adathalmaz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

zerge


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

egyveleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

gomb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

balna


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 25)

agyaggalamb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

borton


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 25)

napkollektor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

rejtvényújság


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

gezenguz


----------



## böbike (2007 Március 25)

Bendegúz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 25)

Laci Buda írta:


> gezenguz


zsír


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

riado


----------



## evajudit (2007 Március 25)

óra


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

alkony


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Március 25)

nyikorog


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

gorog


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Március 25)

gördül


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

legurul


----------



## idgam (2007 Március 26)

leesik


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 26)

kiborúl


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 26)

látomás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 26)

sivár


----------



## gajda (2007 Március 26)

rémes


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 26)

sóhaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 26)

jajgatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 26)

sikoltás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 26)

szipogás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 26)

selypítés


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 26)

szótlanság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 26)

gagyogás


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 26)

sérelem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 26)

merénylet


----------



## evajudit (2007 Március 26)

támadás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 26)

sóbánya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 26)

akvarell


----------



## pannácska (2007 Március 26)

laboratórium


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 26)

madáretető


----------



## yvette (2007 Március 26)

őzike


----------



## pannácska (2007 Március 26)

etetőszék


----------



## formás (2007 Március 26)

karosszék


----------



## evajudit (2007 Március 27)

kanapé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

éjjeliszekrény


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 27)

nyaklánc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

cserépedény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 27)

nyom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

menedék


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 27)

karnyújtás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

segítés


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 27)

sziveség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

gyengédség


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 27)

gyámolítás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

simogatás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 27)

szeretet


----------



## EditLove (2007 Március 27)

szentimentális


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 27)

sejtelmes


----------



## mamaci (2007 Március 27)

savanyú


----------



## pannácska (2007 Március 27)

úrhatnám


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 27)

meleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 27)

pannácska írta:


> úrhatnám


meleg


----------



## pannácska (2007 Március 27)

görbe


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 27)

eretnek


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 28)

káröröm


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 28)

málnaszörp


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 28)

pipacs


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 28)

csónak


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 28)

kenu


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 28)

ugrókötél


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Március 28)

bungee jumping


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 28)

marty80 írta:


> ugrókötél


 
levelibéka


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Március 28)

cseresznyefa


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 28)

almafa


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 28)

fakanál


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 28)

lilaakac


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 28)

LILARUHÁS
um. Szinnyei Merse: Lilaruhás nő (1874)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 28)

sajt


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 29)

holló


----------



## idgam (2007 Március 29)

madár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 29)

rém


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 29)

mese


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 29)

evet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 29)

tető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 29)

ösztön


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 29)

nyitottság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 29)

gyógyító


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 29)

nővérke


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 29)

elem


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 29)

matador


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 29)

rekviem


----------



## evajudit (2007 Március 29)

memoár


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 29)

retek


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 29)

répa


----------



## molly33 (2007 Március 29)

alma


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 29)

mater


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 29)

r*iadó*


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

orangutan


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 29)

óra


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 29)

Laci Buda írta:


> orangutan


napóra


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Március 29)

homokóra


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 29)

cserép


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

pekseg


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Március 29)

Kenyér


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 29)

retek


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Március 29)

Vaj (és kész a vajaskenyér retekkel)


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 29)

jó!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

olaj


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 29)

játék


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

kabare


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 29)

étel


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

latomas


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 30)

szahara


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 30)

tavasz
Ha szereted a tavaszi füvet, 
finom cipellőd kerülgesse szépen; 
ne taposs rá a hegyről lejövet, 
őrizzen meg bennünket jóemlékben.


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szerelem


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 30)

Téltavasz 

Nem nyitok ablakot, bejön a téltavasz 
Virágot nem hozok, elpusztul holnap 
Hirtelen forduló jégbe zárt alkonyat 
Kristályos gyilokkal szúrja át a Holdat 
:55:


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 30)

Virágok nyílnak, 
illatok 
Vége a kínnak, 
Itt vagyok.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Március 30)

Igen ( tényleg jó hónapos retekkel )


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

dragon13 írta:


> szerelem


macska


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> macska


alakulat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

térd


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 30)

daráló


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 30)

ólom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

márvány


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 30)

nyár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

romantika


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 30)

andalgás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

suttogás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 30)

segítő


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 30)

Őrangyal


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 30)

lánglovag


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 30)

tréfamester


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

Öcsi48 írta:


> lánglovag


görcs


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

csikó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

ószeres


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 30)

sárgaréz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

Öcsi48 írta:


> sárgaréz


Ez sima szólánc "fiatalember"! 
zene


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 30)

elem


----------



## Kira (2007 Március 30)

merev


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 30)

vödör


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

rutin


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

narancs


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

csiga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

alumínium


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

minimum


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

masnapos


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

sikeres


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

showman


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

némber


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

rosz


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

ovatos


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

suttogás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

susogas


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

sejtelmes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

sulyos


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

sértés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

sóvárgás


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szerelmes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

szanalmas


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szerencsés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

sármos


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szellemes


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 30)

sikeres


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

szelíd


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 30)

díva


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 30)

analog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

grimasz


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

szerelem


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 30)

megértő


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Március 30)

önzetlen


----------



## alberth (2007 Március 30)

némber


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 30)

rékli


----------



## Vilus (2007 Március 30)

Nem mindig.


----------



## godo (2007 Március 31)

indok


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

kötél


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Március 31)

landol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

legény


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

nyulánk


----------



## pannácska (2007 Március 31)

kosztos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

sólet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

telefon


----------



## Dorothy (2007 Március 31)

nagymama


----------



## pockok (2007 Március 31)

angyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

lepke


----------



## topáz (2007 Március 31)

egér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

rinocérosz


----------



## godo (2007 Március 31)

szólánc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

cukor


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

rágógumi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

iszap


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

papírsárkány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

nyalóka


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

alattomos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

síp


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

pohárnok


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 31)

kerek


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

kovász


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

szike


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 31)

golya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

Kati1 írta:


> golya


Bocsi, de az előző szó utolsó betűjével lécci folytatni!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 31)

Antikbakfis írta:


> szike


 
elevátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

riposzt


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Március 31)

tavasz


----------



## elvira (2007 Március 31)

teória


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 31)

Kati1 írta:


> tavasz


szitakötő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 31)

elvira írta:


> teória


aranyfüst


----------



## fdomi (2007 Március 31)

tűz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

zombi


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 31)

intelem


----------



## fdomi (2007 Március 31)

mosoly


----------



## Táltos (2007 Március 31)

lyuk


----------



## fdomi (2007 Március 31)

kulcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

csárdás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Március 31)

sarkantyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

úszó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

órarend


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

damil


----------



## godo (2007 Március 31)

lopás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

sekrestye


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

egérlyuk


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

kaláka


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

asztalfiók


----------



## adrienn021 (2007 Március 31)

Katona


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

Ablak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

kefír


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 31)

rombusz


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

szélhárfa


----------



## Juliana (2007 Március 31)

almamártás


----------



## Trixy (2007 Március 31)

sáfrány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

nyereg


----------



## Dorothy (2007 Március 31)

gerenda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

alváz


----------



## Dorothy (2007 Március 31)

zivatar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

rikkancs


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 31)

csalamádé


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

édesség


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 31)

gerbera


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

aromafürdő


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 31)

őrangyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

lokni


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

illemtan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 31)

nárcisz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

szaktanár


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 31)

remete


----------



## marty80 (2007 Március 31)

eperlevél


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Március 31)

liliom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 1)

musztafa


----------



## atapata (2007 Április 1)

almáspite


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 1)

emelkedő


----------



## atapata (2007 Április 1)

őserdőben


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 1)

Napkeleti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

incselkedés


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 1)

sóhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

jóság


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 1)

gondtalan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

molly33 írta:


> gondtalan


nehéz


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 1)

ólomsúlyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

úszómester


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 1)

rák


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 1)

kötél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

lehellet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 1)

tájkép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

piperkőc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

cickány


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

nyugalom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

meresz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

szirt


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 1)

tajték :..:


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

kavics


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

csillag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

gubacs


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 1)

csalogány


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 1)

nyár


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

rigó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

ok


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

koszonom


----------



## yvette (2007 Április 1)

mézédes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

savanyú


----------



## memi59 (2007 Április 1)

kaposzta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 1)

útászmester


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

rézfánfütyülő


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

őrangyal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

lepes


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

sürgös


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

sámli


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

illatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

sarok


----------



## evajudit (2007 Április 1)

Kerékpár


----------



## juna (2007 Április 1)

rekettye


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 1)

elevátor


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 1)

razkodas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

söprű


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 1)

űrhajó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

ószeres


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 1)

sótartó


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

óvszer


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

rokolya


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

aligátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

rakoncátlan


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

nincstelen


----------



## J_Móni (2007 Április 1)

kisemmizett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

dragon13 írta:


> nincstelen


 
névtelen


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

nevenincs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

semmis


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 1)

csikó


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

órás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

summás


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 1)

sámli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

irka


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

firka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 1)

ahogy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

gyors


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 1)

sikeres


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 1)

sületlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 1)

nem


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 1)

magyarázat


----------



## Dorothy (2007 Április 2)

teknő


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 2)

kifogás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

Dorothy írta:


> teknő


őr


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

robot


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

templom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

mogyoró


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 2)

óda


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

alvajárás


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 2)

sáskajárás


----------



## mariza (2007 Április 2)

sebesség


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

gáz


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 2)

virág


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

gomb


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 2)

galóca


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

marty80 írta:


> gomb


 bakancs 

Kedves Hontalan ! Lécci olvass vissza! Szabály az első oldalon ! Bocs.


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 2)

lábbeli


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Április 2)

itóka


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 2)

alkohol


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

levél


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 2)

lián


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 2)

narancslé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

édesség :..:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 2)

gumicukor:..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

Öcsi48 írta:


> gumicukor:..:


rezeda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

alarm


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 2)

meredek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

kileng


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

gereblye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

ereklye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

eledele


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

ebédidő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

őserdő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

őserő


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

őzgida


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 2)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 2)

nyaklánc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

cibere


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

emlékkönyv


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 2)

végvár


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

rókagomba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

Juliana írta:


> rókagomba


Csak emlékeztetőül: ez a sima szólánc.... 
alkony


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 2)

nyirkos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

sintér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 2)

rettenetes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

serény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 2)

nyeremeny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 2)

nyúl


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

lóláb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 2)

balvany


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

nyakék


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 2)

korona


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 2)

agytumor


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 3)

rettenetes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 3)

silány


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 3)

nyalánkság


----------



## Boga (2007 Április 3)

gégemetszés


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 3)

sebellátás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 3)

segélynyútás


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 3)

sorompóőr


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 3)

rámpa


----------



## cara (2007 Április 3)

gajda írta:


> rámpa


 
almaecet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 3)

torma


----------



## cara (2007 Április 3)

arány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 3)

nyereség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 3)

gémeskút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 3)

tenyér


----------



## evajudit (2007 Április 3)

répa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 3)

aranytallér


----------



## dragon13 (2007 Április 3)

rupia


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 3)

atom


----------



## cs1rke (2007 Április 3)

semleges


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 3)

sirat


----------



## cs1rke (2007 Április 3)

könny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 3)

cs1rke írta:


> könny


utolsó betűvel, pipike!


----------



## cs1rke (2007 Április 3)

ja, tényleg, bocsánat! 

akkor sirat -> tó


----------



## terike (2007 Április 3)

ólom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 3)

mák


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Április 3)

kávédaráló


----------



## formás (2007 Április 4)

ócskaság


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

gumi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

itthon


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 4)

napsugár


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

rózsakert


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 4)

tavasz


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

szászorszép


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

szivárvány


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 4)

királykisasszony


----------



## dorottya (2007 Április 4)

Ne mondd mindig,hogy mit tudsz,de mindig tudd,hogy mit mondasz.


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

Öcsi48 írta:


> szászorszép


pitypang


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

gang


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

gitár


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

gumi


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> gitár


rúzs


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

zselé


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

élesztő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

Őriszenpéter


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

rock


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

kemény-rock


----------



## pannácska (2007 Április 4)

komondor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

rojt


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

rotweller

(nem tom jól írtam-e?)


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

remete


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

elrejtezett


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

tekercs


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 4)

csévélve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

erdő


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

kerek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> erdő


 
Ősember


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Április 4)

falfirka


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

absztrakt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 4)

Táltos írta:


> Ősember


 


Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> falfirka


 

ősember - tehát r-rel kell kezdődnie a következő szónak!


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


 
Talán ha elolvassátok, ez az indító bejegyzése...


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 4)

reklamáció


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

panaszos


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 4)

szókimondó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 4)

szkáj írta:


> Talán ha elolvassátok, ez az indító bejegyzése...


 
Ez már régen, sokak kérésére megváltozott, mert az igazi szólánc az valóban az, amikor az utolsó betűvel kezdődik a következő szó , és mint a lánc, kapcsolódik egymáshoz. 
A topicindító valójában az asszociációs játék lényegét takarja. Van egy ilyen is.

A szólánc lánc valójában.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 4)

elvira írta:


> szókimondó


 
óvatos


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

Táltos írta:


> Ez már régen, sokak kérésére megváltozott, mert az igazi szólánc az valóban az, amikor az utolsó betűvel kezdődik a következő szó , és mint a lánc, kapcsolódik egymáshoz.
> A topicindító valójában az asszociációs játék lényegét takarja. Van egy ilyen is.
> 
> A szólánc lánc valójában.


 
Értem én, és most választhatok ?!


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

Táltos írta:


> óvatos


 
ahogy akarod !  

sikkantás.....


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 4)

sikoltás


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 4)

sötét


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 4)

sikátor


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 4)

siras


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

sereg


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

gézengúz


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 4)

zuzmara


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

angin


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

nadragulya


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

arborétum


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

mokus


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 4)

seregély


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

lyukad


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

dudolnam


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

mályva


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

alsonemu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

ügyvéd


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

demon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

nomád


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

dalias


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 4)

siker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

rizling


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 4)

galagonya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

agy


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

gyemant


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

topáz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

zafír


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

riadalom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 4)

móka


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 4)

anagramma


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

Aladin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

Nemo


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 4)

Óz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 4)

Zorró


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 4)

óvatos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

sunyi


----------



## cara (2007 Április 5)

ismeretlen


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

nehéz


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 5)

serege


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

eleven


----------



## cara (2007 Április 5)

nagylelkű


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 5)

ugyes


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

űldöz


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 5)

zivatar


----------



## zsikemost (2007 Április 5)

rizikó


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 5)

ovaros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 5)

sikátor


----------



## Sylas (2007 Április 5)

rebarbara


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 5)

arab


----------



## Sylas (2007 Április 5)

berkenye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 5)

elektróda


----------



## pockok (2007 Április 5)

anakonda


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

autó


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Április 5)

mozgó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

óhaj


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 5)

jóság


----------



## Sylas (2007 Április 5)

gereblye


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

emlék


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 5)

kedves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 5)

sógor


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 5)

repülő


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 5)

őz


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 5)

zörej


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 5)

jutalom


----------



## Katteam (2007 Április 6)

mágia


----------



## Zsuzsika666 (2007 Április 6)

alvajáró


----------



## Katteam (2007 Április 6)

óramutató


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 6)

ócska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 6)

avult


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 6)

vég


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 6)

Táltos írta:


> avult


 


szkáj írta:


> vég


 
avult - tapasztalt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 6)

tróger


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 6)

rideg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 6)

góliát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 6)

törpe


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 6)

epeda


----------



## memi59 (2007 Április 6)

eper


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 6)

retek


----------



## mamaci (2007 Április 7)

karó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 7)

oltás


----------



## alberth (2007 Április 8)

sebhely


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 8)

lyukasztás


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 8)

sikítás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 8)

sík


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 8)

káka


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

arany


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

nyúl


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 8)

lódobogás


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

sáska


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 8)

akrobata


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

almaszósz


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 8)

szalma


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

apafej


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 8)

játék


----------



## Findus (2007 Április 8)

képcsarnok


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Április 8)

kiáltvány


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

nyuszifül


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Április 8)

lobogó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

óbor


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Április 8)

robogó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

ókor


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Április 8)

rideg


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

guriga


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Április 8)

ananász


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

szobor


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 8)

remete


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 8)

ebédidő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 8)

ős


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 9)

szamár


----------



## Katalina (2007 Április 9)

rozzant


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 9)

telefon


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 9)

notesz


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 9)

szavak


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 9)

kalap


----------



## Anry (2007 Április 9)

tomp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 9)

pacsirta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 9)

akkreditálás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 9)

savanyúság


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 9)

görögdinnye


----------



## formás (2007 Április 9)

eper


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 9)

rétes


----------



## Adrianna (2007 Április 9)

lyuk


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 10)

kukuccs


----------



## hajlando (2007 Április 10)

segitseg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 10)

lyuk-kukucs-segitseg......
figyelo ;-)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 10)

hajlando írta:


> segitseg


gézengúz


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 10)

gondolatok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 10)

FiFike írta:


> gondolatok


 
kellenek 

/visszataláltál? üdvözlet /


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 10)

kertész


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 10)

Szia !:..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 10)

ave :..:


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 10)

elme


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 10)

elem


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 10)

meló


----------



## tukmal (2007 Április 10)

...dia (bocs)


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 10)

arany


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 10)

nyár


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 10)

rádió


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 10)

ódivatú


----------



## Katteam (2007 Április 10)

öreg


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 10)

galiba


----------



## Katteam (2007 Április 10)

probléma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

akadozik


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 11)

kopár


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

rusnya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

anyóka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

apóka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

aranyosak


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

kíváncsiak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

ketten?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

naná!!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

álmodozva


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

akaratos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

sikeres


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 11)

saláta


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 11)

abáltszalonna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

azték


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 11)

kultúra


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 11)

az


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 11)

zene


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Április 11)

dallam


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

marty80 írta:


> zene


 
eleven


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 11)

nadragulya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

almáspite


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

eb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

béka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

albatrosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

száll


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

lelkész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

színész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

szerep


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 11)

pacsirta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 11)

arc


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 11)

ceremónia


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 11)

alakzat


----------



## evajudit (2007 Április 12)

tégla


----------



## tukmal (2007 Április 12)

alamuszi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

istráng


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

gitár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

rituálé


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

élvezet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

találékonyság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

gógyi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

észjárás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

sütnivaló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

okos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

sziporkázó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

őrjítő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

őrtorony


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

nyúl


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

láz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

zálog


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

galamb


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

bóbita


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

alkalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

mondás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

sámán


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

notesz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

szótár


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

rokokó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

ólom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

nyers


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

seper


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

repülő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 12)

őrület


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

totem


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 12)

múlt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

tanulás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

talicska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

apanázs


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

zsemle


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

ereklye


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

ebédlő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

őskövület


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

traktor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

rokolya


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

aktuális


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 12)

siker


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 12)

romantika


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

autópálya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

alázat


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

tündértánc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

cuppantás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

serv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

viadukt


----------



## juna (2007 Április 12)

tapasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

sziget


----------



## juna (2007 Április 12)

teremtő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

őrlemény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

nyeremény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

nyugta


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

adomány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

nyalánkság


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

gyomorbavaló


----------



## juna (2007 Április 12)

óhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

jázmin


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

napvirág


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

gerbera


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

aranyka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

aranyos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

sóvirág


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

gavallér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

remeklés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

sarj


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

_jellegzetességkivonatoló_


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

Öcsi48 írta:


> _jellegzetességkivonatoló_


hűha, ez igen! :ugras:
ócskás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 12)

s


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

sompolygás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

sutemeny


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

nyalóka


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 12)

artista


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 12)

alarm


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

menekules


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 12)

segítségnyújtás


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

akrobata


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

alku


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

uborka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

alkusz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

szorakozott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

ténfereg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

gurul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

legózik


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

kepzelodik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

köröm


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

műanyag


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

goz


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 12)

zátony


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

nyuszi


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 12)

imakönyv


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

vattacukor


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 12)

radír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

rezsó


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

óramű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

űrmérték


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

kocsonya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

az


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

zokni


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

izzadt


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

tündöklő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

őrlés


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

súlyzó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

ón


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

nugát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

tej


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

juharfa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

apport


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 12)

trombita


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 12)

agglomeráció


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

ólom


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

mustár


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

remek


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

kolibri


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

itóka


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

alkohol


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

legény


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

nyurga


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

alabástrom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 13)

melleklet


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 13)

teritő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

ős


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

sima


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

Asztal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

lidérc


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

Cérnametélt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 13)

tészta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

arany


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 13)

nyakék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

kőris


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 13)

sivár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Április 13)

rés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

sablon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 13)

nagy


----------



## Gyumitty1 (2007 Április 13)

város


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

sors


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Április 13)

siet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

tolakodik


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 13)

konyokol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

lépked


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

dorombol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

lestyán


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

narancs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

csér


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

réce


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

elefánt


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

trombita


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

abnormális


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

sikoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

yeti


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 13)

irodalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 13)

malaszt


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

támasz


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 14)

szerető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

őnagysága


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

alacsony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

nyulánk


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

kifutó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

okosodó :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

illatos


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

selymes


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 14)

sima


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

absztrakt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 14)

tetraéder


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

rege


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

elem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

múmia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

mértan


----------



## evad (2007 Április 14)

iránytű


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

űrkutató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

ópium


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

mák


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

kender


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

repce


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

eleven


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

nebuló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

okoska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

alamuszi


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

izmos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

saccol


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

lámpáz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

zenél


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

labdázik


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 14)

kerekparozik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

kötelez


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 14)

zenel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

lutri


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

igazi


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 14)

ismeros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

skatulya


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 14)

alapozó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

ómagyar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 14)

ónozó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

óvadék


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

kisegítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

őgyeleg


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

galoppírozik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

kert


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 14)

tisztás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 14)

sáv


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 14)

vetés


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

sárkány


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

nyalóka


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

alom


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 15)

mese


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Április 15)

egér


----------



## gajda (2007 Április 15)

regél


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 15)

lóvasút


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 15)

tejut


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 15)

marty80 írta:


> lóvasút


 
tangó


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 15)

ovatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 15)

sértetlen


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 15)

nagyképű


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 15)

unnepel


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

lovagol


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 15)

lábtörlő


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

őrző


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 15)

őrangyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 15)

légy


----------



## alberth (2007 Április 15)

gyurma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 15)

alkohol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 15)

legyőz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 15)

zulu


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 15)

ubul


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 15)

ez nekem magas


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 15)

lóhere


----------



## devcsa (2007 Április 15)

pongyola pitypang


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 15)

Emese55 írta:


> lóhere


erdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 15)

őrizetes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 15)

siránkozó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 15)

óceán


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 15)

nyugalom


----------



## tukmal (2007 Április 16)

menekülés


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Április 16)

sietosen


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 16)

nappal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

lelenc


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 16)

cövek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

karizma


----------



## Brigicó (2007 Április 16)

akaratos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

sumák


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 16)

kedvetlen


----------



## Gyumitty1 (2007 Április 16)

nevetőgörcs


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 16)

mélység


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 16)

vadság


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 16)

Gyumitty1 írta:


> nevetőgörcs


csendes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

sérelem


----------



## koczine (2007 Április 16)

sajnálat


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

csattanó


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 16)

poén


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 16)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sérelem


marhaság


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 16)

gatlas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

sikk


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 16)

kedves


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 16)

sors


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 16)

kellem


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

melegség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

Platfus írta:


> kellem


bocsi, hogy beleszólok, de a játékszabály szerint a szó utolsó betűjével kell a következő szónak kezdődnie kiss


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

gazdagon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

néma


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

Visszamenjek?

Akkor : segítség


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

abrakadabra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

Josch írta:


> Visszamenjek?
> 
> Akkor : segítség


nem kell, jó ez így!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 16)

Josch írta:


> abrakadabra


alom


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 16)

mese


----------



## evajudit (2007 Április 16)

erdő


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

ösember


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 16)

remény


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

nyakasság


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 16)

gege


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 16)

komplexus


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

eper

Hi Laci Buda,
mond már meg mit jelent a gege!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

repa

Josch - nekem nincsenek meg a magyar ekezetek. ezuton is elnezesed kerem. az altalam irt gege az a torokban (nyakban)talalhato.


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 17)

alabástrom


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 17)

mármor


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 17)

robotkutya


----------



## lackovar (2007 Április 17)

alpakka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

atom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

minta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

arborétum


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 17)

mákosrétes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

szilvásgombóc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

célszalag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

gumigyűrű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

űrkomp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

papírmassé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

észérv


----------



## ned89 (2007 Április 17)

véletlen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

névtelen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

nincs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

sincs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

cserfes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

szószóló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

óvoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

almajel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

lőcs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

csillag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

gáláns


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

szép


----------



## 2017tibet (2007 Április 17)

*vicc*

Egy rab megszökik a börtönből, ahol 15 évig volt fogvatartva. 
Nemsokára talál egy házat, ahová be is tör. Egy fiatal párt talál ott 
az ágyban. Kiszedi a fickót az ágyból, és a székhez kötözi, a nőt 
pedig az ágyhoz, és ahogy kötözés közben fölé hajol, megcsókolja a 
nyakát, azután felkel, és elmegy a fürdőszobába. 
Amíg ott tartózkodik, a férj azt mondja a feleségének: 
- Ez a fickó egy rab, láthatod a ruháján. Valószínüleg egy csomó időt 
töltött a börtönben, és évek óta nem látott nőt. Ha szexelni akar, ne 
állj ellen, ne panaszkodj, csak csináld amit mond neked, elégítsd ki. 
Ez az ember veszélyes ha bedühödik, megölhet bennünket. Légy erős, 
szeretlek! A feleség erre azt mondja: 
- Örülök, hogy így gondolod. Biztos, hogy nem látott nőt évek óta, de 
ő nem a nyakamat csókolta meg az előbb. Azt suttogta a fülembe, hogy 
nagyon szexinek talál téged, és azt kérdezte, hogy tartunk-e vazelint 
a fürdőszobában. Légy erős drágám! Én is szeretlek.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

2017tibet írta:


> Egy rab megszökik a börtönből, ahol 15 évig volt fogvatartva.
> Nemsokára talál egy házat, ahová be is tör. Egy fiatal párt talál ott
> az ágyban. Kiszedi a fickót az ágyból, és a székhez kötözi, a nőt
> pedig az ágyhoz, és ahogy kötözés közben fölé hajol, megcsókolja a
> ...


Azt hiszem, eltévedtél... a vicc másik topikba való!!!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

Táltos írta:


> szép


pazar


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

ronda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

alpári


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

ijjeszto


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

ős


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

sokeves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

sógor


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

rokon


----------



## juna (2007 Április 17)

nemes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

sír


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

rí :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

ír :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

remél


----------



## pannácska (2007 Április 17)

lepke


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 17)

elvarázsol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

lép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 17)

papucsban


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

nathas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

sort


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

tomenyet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

Laci Buda írta:


> tomenyet


Jajj Laci! Az tényleg "sort" volt (nadrág), nem "sört", habár utóbbi sokkal jobb, belátom! 

trilla


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

ajandek

(ekezet nelkul irok, igy sokszor ugy is olvasok  )


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 17)

kosár

(tudom, sokszor édes dolgok sülnek ki belőle)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

regiseg

(mint peldaul ez  )


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

gerle


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

elég


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

gondozott


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

tartós


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

takaros


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

sótlan


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

narancs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 17)

csemege


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

elég


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

egér


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

remekel


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

lelkes


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

sekélyes


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

szánalmas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

sóvárog


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

görcsöl


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

liheg


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

gebed


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

délceg


----------



## Platfus (2007 Április 17)

gáláns


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

sikkes


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 17)

sármos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

sukár


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 17)

ráncos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 17)

selyem


----------



## alberth (2007 Április 18)

muszlin


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

nélkül


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

latomas


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 18)

serény


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 18)

nyulánk


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

kedves


----------



## bubu (2007 Április 18)

De Bogaras!


----------



## formás (2007 Április 18)

válogatós


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

savnyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

úttalan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

névtelen


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

noném


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

metán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

nincs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

csüng


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

gyúr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

remeg


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 18)

gurul


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

ledől :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

lángos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

szólás


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

szabadság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

győzelem


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

mámor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

rend


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

dinamizmus


----------



## Varázsfény (2007 Április 18)

rendőr


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

remény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

nyugalom


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

mozgalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

meredek


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

körforgás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 18)

segítség


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 18)

galéria


----------



## Peti81 (2007 Április 18)

atmoszféra


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 18)

angyalok


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 18)

király


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

diófa


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

lyukfúró


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

ódivatú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

új :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

jatek :..:


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

karbunkulus


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

slamasztika


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

alulinformált


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

talp


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

panoptikum


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

muzsa


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

abszurd


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

diófa


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

almaecet


----------



## lbanyai (2007 Április 18)

temperamentum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

madár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

rigo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

orrszarvú


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

unszolas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

som


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

mereg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

gond


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

deru


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

üzlet


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

titkos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

sakk


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

kapitulacio


----------



## Tinka (2007 Április 18)

ováció


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

ostobasag


----------



## Tinka (2007 Április 18)

gondtalan


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

napos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 18)

sokk


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

kiutes


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 18)

sebhely


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

yoga


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 18)

alap


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

pakolas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

súly


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

lyukstoppolas


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 18)

selejt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

tuloz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

zenél


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 18)

labanc


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 18)

cuki


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 18)

ital


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

limonádé


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 18)

elelem


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 18)

manna


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

alamizsna


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 19)

adat


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 19)

méz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

zivatar


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 19)

retek


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

Kinszi - Josch ! AMIVEL befejezodik az elozo szo , azzal kell kezdeni amit beirtok !

ALAMIZSNA-ADATLAP


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

Kinszi írta:


> retek


kapizsgal ;-)


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

lát


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 19)

lohol:..: (ok)


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 19)

talál


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

Latom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

máris ?


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 19)

sürget


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

talal


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

Josch írta:


> talál


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 19)

Hi FiFike,
attól tartok, hogy idöelcsuszás van és ammiatt nem stimmel a válasz. Meg tudod nekem bocsájtani?
Üdv Josch


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

Bocsanat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

tetova

(nagy am a keveredes)


----------



## accountantgirl (2007 Április 19)

lemarad


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

dalol


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

liba


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

alagut


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

tomograf


----------



## ned89 (2007 Április 19)

finom


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 19)

mokas


----------



## csupika1 (2007 Április 19)

sistereg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 19)

gogicsel


----------



## formás (2007 Április 19)

ledér


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

romantikus


----------



## norcsu (2007 Április 19)

sétagalopp


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 19)

párbeszéd


----------



## norcsu (2007 Április 19)

didereg


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

gumibaba


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

galacsin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

nárcisz


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

szobor


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

repülő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

őz


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

zubog


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

grémium


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

mocsár


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

rutin


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

nomád


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

délceg


----------



## norcsu (2007 Április 19)

dagadó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

óbor


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

roller


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

rekettye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

elvont


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

tabu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

titkolandó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

óvatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

semmitmondó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

ódonság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

gigabájt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

tegabájt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

tudod?


----------



## norcsu (2007 Április 19)

denevér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

riaszt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

remélem !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

majd


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

darázs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

sóder


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

reiki


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

ismerem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

mandala


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

akarom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

meditáció


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

óhajtom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

médium


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

majd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

démon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

nos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

soha


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

alapveto


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

Ön


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

nosules


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

strucc


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

cerna


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 19)

alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

muff


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

faradt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 19)

treff


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

filko


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

ózon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

normalis


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

serény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

nyitany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

nyalánk


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

kiados


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

sietős


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 19)

szaladós


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

surgos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

settenkedős


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

sunyi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

irigy


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

gyava


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

alamuszi


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

ingatag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

gyermeteg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

gondterhelt


----------



## memi59 (2007 Április 19)

tunodes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

sóvárgás


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 19)

szenvedély


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

lyukas


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 19)

selejt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

tekercs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

csutka


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

azsúr


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

rom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

malom


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

málé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

étel


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

leves


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

sajt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 19)

torma


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

tökfőzelék


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

Laci Buda írta:


> torma


almasajt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

tepertő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

marty80 írta:


> tökfőzelék


kelbimbó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

marty80 írta:


> tepertő


őzgerinc


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

citrom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

melegszendvics


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

csigapörkölt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

tortaszelet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 19)

tartármártás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

savanyaleves


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 19)

sóskafőzelék


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 19)

kaporszósz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

szőlő


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 20)

őserdő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

ov


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 20)

váltó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

otthon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 20)

napfény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

nyar


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 20)

rezdülés


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

sima


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 20)

alkotó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

omagyar


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 20)

rebusz


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

talány


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 20)

yaht


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

FiFike írta:


> yaht


 
What ?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 20)

teknosbeka


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

akvárium


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 20)

mérleg


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

Justicia


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 20)

aranyesö


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

őserdő


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 20)

ősközösség


----------



## pockok (2007 Április 20)

gida


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

avokádó


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

fujj !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

Táltos írta:


> avokádó


 


szkáj írta:


> fujj !


 ???


avokádó - óra


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

(bocs ...félreértelmeztem)

ararát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

tiszta


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

alkalmas


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

sikerült


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

tényleg ?


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

gonoszkodsz ?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

szerep


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

persze


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

esetleg


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

cserfeskedtek ?


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

cumi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

szkáj írta:


> cserfeskedtek ?


 
kimondottan


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

naná


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

nyomjátok !


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

kitartás !


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

szerinted ?


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

de (még mennyire ) !


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

elemed ? (nem merüle le ?)


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

dióda !


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

adrenalin


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

nafta


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

akarhatja ?!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

azannya!


----------



## szkáj (2007 Április 20)

nemondja !


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

annyi


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 20)

irkalunk ;-)


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 20)

katona


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

alabástrom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

mesterlövész


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 20)

szerelem :kiss:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

megértés


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 20)

simogatás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

szerényen:..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

nagyvonalú :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 20)

újdonság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 20)

gesztus


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

sutode


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

erdő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

orom


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Április 21)

őz


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Április 21)

Laci Buda írta:


> orom


molnár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

romhalmaz


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Április 21)

zajos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

sercli


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Április 21)

illatos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

sargarozsa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

abnormális


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

sotet


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Április 21)

tarajosgőte


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

elem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

matador


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

regenyhos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

sezlon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

nezo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

öreg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 21)

gondtalan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

néma


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 21)

akaratos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

sóvárog


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 21)

gézengúz


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

zabolátlan


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

hülyegyerek


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

én


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

aki ide irogat hogy legyen húsz


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

most megyek


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

Elköszönés


----------



## pannácska (2007 Április 21)

Brigi írta:


> zabolátlan



napsugár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 21)

paladi írta:


> hülyegyerek


 


paladi írta:


> én


 


paladi írta:


> aki ide irogat hogy legyen húsz


 
bizony és megérdemelnéd, hogy a moderátor törölje a többít is


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

rébusz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Április 21)

sziget


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

timpanon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 21)

nyugodt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

tölgy


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 21)

gyalu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

ugar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 21)

robot


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

tenger


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

rája


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

alap


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

panírozás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

szolfézs


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

zsákmány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

nyár


----------



## pockok (2007 Április 21)

rét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

tipp


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 21)

piskóta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 21)

alkalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

most


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 22)

természetes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

szépség


----------



## irénke (2007 Április 22)

*segitséget kérnék !!*

Az Édesapám keresem aki 1976-ban ment ki Torontoba 1985-ben még a mechtuarus gyár-ban dolgozott!! a neve Szabolics Sándor tennék fel képet is de nem tudom hogy kell!!

Semmit nem tudok róla de azt igen hogy él még !!! kérem segitsen valaki merre indulhatnák el a kereséssel !!!!! köszi  Irén


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 22)

Táltos írta:


> szépség


gyönyör


----------



## formás (2007 Április 22)

rettenet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 22)

trauma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 22)

agy


----------



## kincsem (2007 Április 22)

beteg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> agy


 
gyolcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 22)

csipa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

abrosz


----------



## Tinka (2007 Április 22)

asztal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

Táltos írta:


> abrosz


 
szalvéta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 22)

asztal


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 22)

lakat


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Április 22)

kilincs


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 22)

termény


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 22)

Tuláliber írta:


> kilincs


cserep


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 22)

pohár


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 22)

rohano


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

óvatos :..:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 22)

segit


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

tündököl


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 22)

lebeg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 22)

gondolkozik


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 22)

kémlel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 22)

leskelődik


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 22)

könyörög


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 22)

gerlice


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

evickél


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 23)

lelkes


----------



## ned89 (2007 Április 23)

sövény


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 23)

nyár


----------



## Trixy (2007 Április 23)

remény


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

nyaralás


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 23)

sodródik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 23)

kalimpal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

leng


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

gól


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

labda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

adogatás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

szerva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

ász


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

zenél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

lazít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

tanít


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

tömb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

bumm


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

mekk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 23)

kecske


----------



## dzso80 (2007 Április 23)

káposzta


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 23)

ananasz


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 23)

szirom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

melasz


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 23)

zsirup


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

prém


----------



## fri50 (2007 Április 23)

mókus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

sámli


----------



## Tinka (2007 Április 23)

kényelem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

Tinka írta:


> kényelem


... utolsó betűvel, Kedves, ez a "Szólánc" topik! Bocs kiss


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sámli


illatfelhő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

öszvér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

reteklé


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

erelmeszesedes


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

sárgarigó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

orrszarvu


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 23)

utastér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

ragalom


----------



## Zsuzsa75 (2007 Április 23)

magány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

nyugalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

mázli


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

Isteni


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

imádott


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

tetszik


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

kedvelt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

tisztelet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

tapintat


----------



## memi59 (2007 Április 23)

torodes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

szeretet


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

testvériesség


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

gondozas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

sérelem


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 23)

megbocsájtás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

szánalom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

melankolia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

alabástrom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

makett


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

telefon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

nota


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

alagút


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

tura


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

akadály


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

lyuk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

kerítés


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

soveny


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 23)

nyereg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

gorog


----------



## ned89 (2007 Április 24)

gőte


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

eresz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

szomoru


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 24)

ugrat


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

torkos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

sovar


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 24)

ragaszkodó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

otthonos


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

síléc


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 24)

cicababa


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

alagsor


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 24)

rózsalovag


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

galagonya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

ananász


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

szép


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

perec


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

csillag:..:


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

galaxis


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

szépség


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

géniusz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

Zeusz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

szike


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

eke


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

elme


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

elem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

meleg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 24)

gurul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

lélegzik


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 24)

paripa


----------



## medway (2007 Április 24)

antilop


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

pech


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 24)

hóember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 24)

raffia


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

almamater


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 24)

révkalauz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

zivatar


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

rúd


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

darab


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 24)

bútorfény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

nyil


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Április 24)

lift


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

teto


----------



## idgam (2007 Április 24)

zsindely-tető


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 24)

őzike


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

eteto


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 24)

őrmester


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

romos


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 24)

sors


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

seta


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 24)

senki


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 24)

andalgó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

siker


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

rosz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

szerinted ?


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

dehogy


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

gondoltam


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

maszk


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

kavarodás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

suruseg


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

gemkapocs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

csata


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

alkar


----------



## ziczac (2007 Április 25)

m/v


----------



## ziczac (2007 Április 25)

FRAKK3 írta:


> gemkapocs



Mindig tartok magamnál, hogy a cd-t akkor is kitudjam nyitni, ha nincs bekapcsolva a számítógép.
file:///usr/share/doc/mozilla-browser/localstart.html


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 25)

surgos


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

somolygó


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Április 25)

olmos


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

sarok


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

kerevet


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

teve


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Április 25)

elem


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

melák


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

kuka


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

agar


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

rágógumi


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

ibolya


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

alkalmatlan


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

alkat


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

titok


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

kulcs


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

csinos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

sukár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

sikk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

klassz


----------



## believi (2007 Április 25)

kulipintyó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

ólomkristály


----------



## believi (2007 Április 25)

lyuk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

kacsint


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

titokban?


----------



## believi (2007 Április 25)

néhanapján


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

nalam?


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

mértan


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

nekunk?


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

kinek ?


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

keso


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

őszinte


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

esetleg


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

gondolom


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

megertem


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

mindíg?


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

garantaltan


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

nocsak !


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

kulonben?


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

nagyszerű!


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

unnepeljunk!!!!


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

ketten?


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

naná!


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

ábrándozom !


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Április 25)

megeri!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 25)

igazán


----------



## ziczac (2007 Április 25)

hazám


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 25)

ménes


----------



## ziczac (2007 Április 25)

gémeskút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 25)

ziczac írta:


> gémeskút


*szólánc *bocsika... előző utolsójával kiss


----------



## ziczac (2007 Április 25)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND



Én ezt a szabályt találtam


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 25)

ziczac írta:


> Én ezt a szabályt találtam


Hát igen... én is megnéztem, igazad van! Akkor viszont menet közben változhatott meg, én is már úgy léptem be, hogy az utolsó betűvel kellett folytatni...(mivel magas oldalszámnál tartunk, ki tudja,melyik oldalon lehetett a változtatás, nem tudhattad, mint ahogy én sem). De az is igaz, hogy a topiknyitó szabály alapján nem lenne különbség a *szólánc* és az *asszociációs* topik között. Valószínűleg ezért változhatott meg időközben a játékszabály.
Bocsánat a hosszú magyarázatért, nem akartalak bántani, csak segíteni... kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 25)

ziczac írta:


> gémeskút


talaj


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

jatek!


----------



## bence88 (2007 Április 25)

kalitka


----------



## bimbi (2007 Április 25)

Hallgatom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

bence88 írta:


> kalitka


 
alkalom


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

medence


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

esztendo


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

őrvény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

nyul


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

lebegés


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

sutode


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 25)

elektromos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

sütő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Április 25)

őshüllő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 25)

ozike


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

emlős


----------



## ned89 (2007 Április 25)

sors


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

sanyarú


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 26)

unalmas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

semmis


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 26)

sonkakrém


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 26)

mustár


----------



## bimbi (2007 Április 26)

tartár


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 26)

ruha


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 26)

alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

menta


----------



## molly33 (2007 Április 26)

alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

mundér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

ránc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

cerkóf


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

füzet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

fűmag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

gibbon


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

népesség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

góliát


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

tetemes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

súlyos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

sügér


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

rája


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

abszurd


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

denevér


----------



## topáz (2007 Április 26)

révész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

szappan


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 26)

szolárium


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

moszat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

torma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

agitátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 26)

rideg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 26)

gilice


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 26)

erdo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

öreg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

ven


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

némber


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 27)

napfény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

nyápic


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 27)

cica


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

abroncs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

csoka


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

antilop


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

pampa


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

alkot


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

tesz :..:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

szeret


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

tobzódik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

kikapcsol


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

lezser


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

lazít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

terít


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

talal


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

lapoz(z)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

zokog


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

gordulekeny


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

nyúlik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

kivan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

nagyon


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

nap


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

pentek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

kedd


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

darido


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

orr


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

rím


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

málé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

édes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

savanykas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

sós


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 27)

suti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

isler


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

rétes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

séker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

rítus


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

somloi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

ízletes :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

sok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

kevés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

emleges


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

+s=semleges


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

sikeres


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 27)

sokkos


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

sebes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

smukk


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

kristaly;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 27)

kicsi :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

iciri


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

izga'ga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

apró


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

orr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

rojt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

tollas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

som


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

madar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

rigó


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

ovodas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

sólet


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

tojassal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

lencse


----------



## FiFike (2007 Április 27)

bab


----------



## Csoti (2007 Április 27)

főzelék


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Április 27)

keverék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 27)

kifli


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 28)

idézet


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 28)

tema


----------



## szille2 (2007 Április 28)

hír


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Április 29)

Ugyan annyi idős mint én,mégis FIATALabbnak látszik.


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

kezdjük a huszat mondjuk: egy


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

Mmondjuk: kettő


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

Ez egy kicsit dadogós, de mondjuk: három


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

de ez már: négy


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

pihenés képpen: öt


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

hat, az agyamra hat


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

hét, most nagy a tét


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

azt hiszem egyedül beszélgetek, de jó velem, tehát nekem nyóc


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

már csak tizenegy és húsz lesz


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tíz, nem sokára vége lesz, bízz!


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizenegy, mindegy


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizen kettő, felemelő


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizen három, józanság a rossz barátom


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizen négy, kétszer hét


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

Tizen öt, unom magam


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizenhat még egy picit maradok és eltűnök


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizenhét, könnyű a hét


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizen nyolc, még kettő


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

tizenkilenc, köszönöm türelmed


----------



## EASY (2007 Április 29)

Húsz, sokat segítettél, csók özön.
Voltam.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonegy, végre itt megy!


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonkettő, megvert egy vessző.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonhárom, ez itt a párom.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonnégy, még megért.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonöt, itt meg ölt.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonöt, itt a köd.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonhét, még egy hét.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonnyolc, megint harcolsz.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Húszonkilenc, -\/- | -\/-.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminc, itt van Karmink.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harmincegy,szia Easy, megy?


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminckettő, ez már nem mérgező.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminchárom, gyerünk! Már írom.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harmicnégy, hová mégy?


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harmincöt, még nem lőtt.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminchat, hol a mag?


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminchét, itt a tél!


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harmincnyolc, ne írtok?


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Harminckilenc, szerintem teprek.


----------



## Lexus (2007 Április 29)

Negyven, na mentem!


----------



## elvira (2007 Április 29)

bravó!!!!


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 29)

szille2 írta:


> hír


rémálom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 30)

merész


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 30)

szilard


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

duci


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 30)

intelligens


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 30)

segítő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 30)

ősember


----------



## zsikemost (2007 Április 30)

rokon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

norma


----------



## tájdi (2007 Április 30)

alom


----------



## laboda15 (2007 Április 30)

matek


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 30)

kertész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

szék :..:


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 30)

konyha


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

azték


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

kilincs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

cserfes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

szédítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

önfeledt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

tudás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

saját


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

tett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

tündöklő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

őrjítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

összezavaró


----------



## béqcika (2007 Április 30)

óriási


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

irdatlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Április 30)

nyomós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

súlyos


----------



## montaser (2007 Április 30)

teher


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 30)

rakomany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

nyom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 30)

menet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

turf


----------



## Kira (2007 Április 30)

futam


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

mámor


----------



## Csoti (2007 Április 30)

élet


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 30)

tejcsoki


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

inger


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 30)

rózsa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

alvás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Április 30)

sóhaj


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 30)

jellemző


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 30)

otvos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

sajt


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Április 30)

teremőr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 30)

rég


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

goromba


----------



## Acho (2007 Május 1)

nemtörődöm


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

mela


----------



## Acho (2007 Május 1)

alakoskodó


----------



## kukucsi (2007 Május 1)

kalapos klotyo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

Acho írta:


> alakoskodó


ócska


----------



## Boga (2007 Május 1)

alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

morbid


----------



## Boga (2007 Május 1)

demokrata


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

arisztokrata


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

alamuszi :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

iszákos :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

soremelo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

ördög


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

gyonyoru


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

ülep


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

parna


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

alá  :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

alarc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

ceremónia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

aggastyán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

nefelejcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

csoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

az


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

zümmögés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

suttogás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

sóhaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

jajgatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

sárm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 1)

macsó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 1)

ódzkodik


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 2)

kívánság


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 2)

óhaj


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

járda


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 2)

arborétum


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

muskátli


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 2)

irtás


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

siló


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 2)

óriás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

sitt


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

tutaj


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 2)

juhar


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

roller


----------



## szille2 (2007 Május 2)

repülő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

őrhely :..:


----------



## szille2 (2007 Május 2)

lyukasztó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

óvári


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

iromány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

nyárs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

sörös


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

sudár


----------



## szille2 (2007 Május 2)

rekkenő


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

rakodás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

őrjítő


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

őrangyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

legyező


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

őrködő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

őrült


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

tett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

trampli


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

teremtés


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

irgalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 2)

melegágy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

gyónás


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 2)

sírásó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

óarany


----------



## memi59 (2007 Május 2)

nyereseg


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

görögdinnye


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

emberek


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

kertész


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

szivarvany


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

szomjas


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

sorivo


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

nyár


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

romantika


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

asztaltanc


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

cicafarok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

Bonaona írta:


> Az öregség is egy állapot...ujra GYERMEKek lehetnek csak élvezni kell a pihenést ....és újra megtalálni igazi önmagukat...
> Légy belül mozdulatlan ...csak figyelj...csendesebben....mégcsendesebben...és ott van, amit mindig is kerestél....ne keresskívül a válaszok benned vannak...


 
Félve teszem fel a kérdést: *ez* hogy kapcsolódik a *szólánc*-hoz?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

FiFike írta:


> cicafarok


citera


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

hmmmm...;-)
agy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 2)

gyanta


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

akarat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

tetova


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

alantas


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

sunyi


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

izgaga


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

asztfalt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

tanu-lo


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

ovatos


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

selymes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

szerelmes


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

salnalom


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

május


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

sugar


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

ripacs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

csap


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

pok


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 2)

kedves


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

ragad


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

didereg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

gozol


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

lefetyel


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

lakatos


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

seprő


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 2)

susogás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

sujtalan


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

napozo


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

óriási


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

idegen


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 2)

nővérke


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

eger


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

egér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

rez


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 2)

zerge


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 2)

zivatar


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

rohano


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 2)

odaero


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 2)

őserő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 2)

osmagyar


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

rigo


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

orvos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

suger


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

remete


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

okos


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

remes ;-)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

sarga


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

apad


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

óév


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

Bocs !


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

duborog


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

kovkrisz írta:


> Bocs !


csobban


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

nap


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

szőrmók


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

kinai


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

korcsolya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

asztal


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

látomás


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

sereg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

gomb


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

birtok


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

kő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

kotel


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

letra


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

alap


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 3)

puska


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

angol


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

létra


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

ablak


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

keret


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

tema


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

almas


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

sorakozo


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

ózon


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

napos


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

sólyom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

muvelt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

mosolyog


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

Laci Buda írta:


> muvelt


tolakodokiss


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

ógörög


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

gomb


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

béka


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

antilop


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

páva


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

angyal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

levelezes


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

gyagyas


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

süsü


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

ugyes


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

sima


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

arany


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 3)

nyuszifül


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

ordas


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

nyaralás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

solyom


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 3)

mérleg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

gimnasztika


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 3)

algoritmus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 3)

sütemény


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 3)

nyaralo


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

ora


----------



## Csoti (2007 Május 4)

aligátor


----------



## formás (2007 Május 4)

rejtekhely


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 4)

lyukacsos


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 4)

sörét


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 4)

toll :..:


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 4)

liba


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 4)

anakonda


----------



## Katalina (2007 Május 5)

almáspite


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 5)

epertorta


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 5)

ananász


----------



## Katalina (2007 Május 5)

antialkoholista


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 5)

ananász


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 5)

szőlő


----------



## Katalina (2007 Május 5)

ősember


----------



## bercike (2007 Május 5)

rendőr


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 5)

remete


----------



## Katalina (2007 Május 5)

Kira írta:


> remete


elmélet


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 5)

teória


----------



## Katalina (2007 Május 5)

album


----------



## formás (2007 Május 5)

memorika


----------



## Csillagvirag (2007 Május 5)

retorika


----------



## matiasrex (2007 Május 5)

elmélet


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 5)

teória


----------



## unbreakable (2007 Május 5)

szamoca75 írta:


> teória



ateisták


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 5)

kommunisták


----------



## virgonc21 (2007 Május 5)

kapitalisták


----------



## unbreakable (2007 Május 5)

kenderélvezők


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 5)

korcs


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 5)

csonka


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 6)

alattomos


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 6)

simogatás


----------



## formás (2007 Május 6)

szeretgetés


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 6)

sugárzik


----------



## formás (2007 Május 6)

kivirul


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 6)

levendula


----------



## pockok (2007 Május 6)

andalog


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 6)

gavallér


----------



## bercike (2007 Május 6)

redőny


----------



## virgonc21 (2007 Május 6)

nyálka


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 6)

avantgárd


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 6)

dalias


----------



## virgonc21 (2007 Május 6)

sistergő


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 6)

orult


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 6)

tornác


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 6)

cicus


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 6)

serpenyő


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 6)

ozike


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 6)

elevátor


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 6)

remete


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 6)

epekedő


----------



## Csillagvirag (2007 Május 6)

epeko


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 6)

őrség


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 6)

gezenguz


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 6)

zúzmara


----------



## utas (2007 Május 6)

Hivatal


----------



## utas (2007 Május 6)

BOLCS


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 6)

megfontolt


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 6)

tanakodó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 6)

óvás


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 6)

sáros


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 6)

süt*i*


----------



## Csoti (2007 Május 6)

arcvonal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 6)

lenges


----------



## virgonc21 (2007 Május 6)

lövés


----------



## virgonc21 (2007 Május 6)

(bocsesz)

sátor


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 6)

rikol*t*


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

tetova


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 7)

amarillisz


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

szamoca


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 7)

ananász


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

szunyog


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 7)

galagonya


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 7)

andalog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 7)

galopp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 7)

pokróc


----------



## azálea (2007 Május 7)

cukrászda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 7)

akt


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

torma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 7)

akác


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

cumi


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 7)

indigó


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

olmosbot


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 7)

tégla


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 7)

aszaltszilva


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

almasretes


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 7)

simafüzet


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

topart


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 7)

tüskeböki


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

izomlaz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 7)

zúzmara


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

;-)
aranyaso


----------



## Awen (2007 Május 7)

olvasztár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

radio


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

osdi


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

iroda


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

auto


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

ocska


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

angyal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

lebeges


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 7)

selejt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

titok


----------



## Abednego (2007 Május 7)

Fiatal


----------



## Abednego (2007 Május 7)

Abednego írta:


> Fiatalság bolondság


vhntdz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 8)

Abednego írta:


> Fiatal


 
lazalom


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Május 8)

magánzó


----------



## matiasrex (2007 Május 8)

óriás


----------



## ShanYee (2007 Május 8)

oreg


----------



## hontalan (2007 Május 8)

gézengúz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 8)

zeller


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

rajz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 8)

zarándok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

kertész


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 8)

szőlész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

színész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 8)

szerep :..:


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

potroh


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

here


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 8)

ereje


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

eres


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 8)

seres


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

salétrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

merev


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

víziló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

óvás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 8)

simogatás


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

suttogó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

óláb


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

bála


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

aprólék


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

kovács


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

csuhé


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

étkészlet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

teher


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

remete


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

esernyő


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

ősember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

rekedt


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

talp


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 8)

postas


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 8)

saláta


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 8)

anakonda


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 8)

aligator


----------



## alberth (2007 Május 8)

rózsabokor


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

rejtelem


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 8)

melegség


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 8)

gerjedés


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 8)

suttog


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 8)

goromba


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 8)

alkalom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 8)

mamor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

rügy :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 8)

gyava


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

alföld


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 8)

diffúzió


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

ólom


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 8)

mamlasz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

zavar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

roncs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

síp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 8)

pazar


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

zár


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

ropi 
Bocs!


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 8)

ibolya


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

alszik


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 8)

kecmereg


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 8)

gomba


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 8)

autó


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 8)

óda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

albatrosz


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 9)

szúnyog


----------



## legolas7 (2007 Május 9)

gólya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

abrosz


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

szoknya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

alsó


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

odon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

notesz


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

szerzetes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

sóder


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

remete


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

erény


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

nyeremeny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

nyomor


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 9)

romantika


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 9)

alvás


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 9)

sivatag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

gáz


----------



## Dorothy (2007 Május 9)

zivatar


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

rontgen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

nulla


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

abszolut


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

tréning


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

gondolat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

tolvaj


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

jatek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

kulcs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

csengő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

ős


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 9)

őserdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

őr


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

rend


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

drót


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

tábla


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

arab


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

buli


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

ital


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

lepedő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

öröm


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

boldogság


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

Mámor

Boccccs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

rakomany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

nyavalya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

asztma


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 9)

amőba


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

alarc


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 9)

cicus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

sintér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

rossz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

szemét


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

tök


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

kenyér


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

répa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

alom


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 9)

minisztérium


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

mirigy


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 9)

gyémánt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

topáz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 9)

zafír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

rubint


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 9)

talizmán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

nózi


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 9)

izotóp


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

proton


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 9)

neutron


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

neolitikum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 9)

márvány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

nyulank


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

kerek


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

kocsi


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

indigó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

olvasas


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 9)

sietés 

/haza, szia/


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 9)

szia :..:


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 10)

ágyő


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 10)

talalkozas


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

randi


----------



## csigap (2007 Május 10)

légyott


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

*A szólánc nem asszociáció, hanem a szó utolsó betűjével kezdett új szó alkotása! Ez leírt szabály, legyetek szivesek beteartani! *


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

titok


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 10)

kommentár


----------



## Csoti (2007 Május 10)

félrebeszélés


----------



## pockok (2007 Május 10)

sárga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

aceton


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

napsugar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

refrén


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

nota


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

ablak :..:


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

keret


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

térd


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

dagadt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

tompor


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

rugott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

trampli


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

ima


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

avatár :..:


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

aroma


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

amiért


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

tréfa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

atmoszféra


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

alap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

part


----------



## kocsi (2007 Május 10)

tető


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 10)

osember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

rák


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

kés


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 10)

saman


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

nép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

pap


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 10)

pihe


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

erszény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

nyereg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

gésa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 10)

alabástrom


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

motor


----------



## ShanYee (2007 Május 10)

elektromossag


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 10)

gitár


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 10)

repertoár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

replika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

abnormális :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

santa :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

abál


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

lelog


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 10)

görbül


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

latvany


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 10)

Szivárvány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

nyulank


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 10)

kecses


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 10)

sima


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 10)

tükör


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

ret


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 10)

telefon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

naplemente


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 10)

esernyő


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

őrmester


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

rézmozsár


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

radar


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

rablo


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

ó-bor


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

riadó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

odair


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

rendezvény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

nyeremény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

nyugalom


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

nyaraló


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

óvatosan


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

naplemente


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

eretnek


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

kíváncsi


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

ingovany


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

Laci Buda írta:


> ingovany


nyereség


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

gondtalan


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

nagyravágyó


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

óvónéni


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

igazmondás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

széplélek


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

kenyér


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

rigójancsi


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

illatos


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

szédülés


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

savanyú


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

ultravagány


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

nyírfa


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

alapfordulat


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

témaváltás


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

szuszogás !


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

sokasag


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Május 10)

gyorssegély


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

lyukasztó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

oltas


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

sakk


----------



## Anada (2007 Május 10)

Palipa1 írta:


> zarándok


barát


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

yvette írta:


> sakk


 
kobak


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

káposzta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

alma


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

alga


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

agyar


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

ritka


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

aligator


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 10)

remény


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 10)

nyoszolya


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 10)

andalog


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

gurul


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

leng


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

gurul


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

lovagol


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 10)

lépeget


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

talpas


----------



## kovkrisz (2007 Május 10)

sárga


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

avar


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

retek


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 10)

falevel


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

lampa


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

asztal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

lab


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

bili


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

illemhely


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

lyukasvödör


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

rockkalapacs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

csengőszó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

ora


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

asztal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

liderc


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

cica


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

apacs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 10)

csengőszó

/Sziasztok, mennem kell. Kellemes hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!/
Jó volt veletek! kiss


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 10)

ok kiss :..:

veled is jo volt jatszani!


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 11)

köszi


----------



## hontalan (2007 Május 11)

ibolya


----------



## iopiop (2007 Május 11)

abárol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 11)

lop


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 11)

pelikán


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 11)

nád


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 11)

denevér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 11)

rom


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 11)

moha


----------



## bence88 (2007 Május 11)

antik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

kobor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 11)

rendes:..:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

solyom ;-)


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

micimacko


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

ovatos


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

sárkány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 11)

nyúl


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

nyolcfeju ;-)


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

urleny


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

nyavog


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

galagonya


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

anyam


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

mokus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 11)

szivárvány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 11)

nyelv


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 11)

vonósnégyes


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

ablak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 11)

korom


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

morgo


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

korom ???
magas !;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 11)

sejtetős


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

simogat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 11)

támogató


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

ovintezkedes


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 11)

selejt


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

tetova


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

alkalmi


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 11)

irgalmatlan


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

nagylelku;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 11)

űrhajós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 11)

sarc


----------



## iopiop (2007 Május 11)

centrifuga


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 11)

akt


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 11)

terem


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 12)

múzsa


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

alkonyat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 12)

természet


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

talalekonysag


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 12)

gondolat


----------



## gyicu (2007 Május 12)

elme


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

marty80 írta:


> gondolat


 
tennivaló :..:


----------



## Latya (2007 Május 12)

Kötelesség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

gyorsaság


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

gyerek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

kutya


----------



## Boga (2007 Május 12)

hűség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

Táltos írta:


> kutya


 


Boga írta:


> hűség


 
Ez a szólánc, tehát a -val kellene folytatni, mivel ez nem az asszóciációs játék


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

Eredeti szerző *Táltos* 

 
_kutya_

_atom_


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

molnár


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

raj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 12)

jaguár


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

rozsa


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

arany


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

nyertes


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

sereg


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 12)

garas


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 12)

seregely


----------



## baloghtimea (2007 Május 12)

s nem visszük magunkkal a sírba


----------



## mis (2007 Május 12)

FiFike írta:


> seregely


 
lyuk


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 12)

mis írta:


> lyuk


kökény


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

nyár


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 12)

románc


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Május 12)

cigaretta


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

sakál


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 12)

lakoma


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

alkonyat


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

tavasz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 12)

szerelem


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

meleg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 12)

gondolatallito


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 12)

ódivatú


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 12)

unalmas


----------



## baloghtimea (2007 Május 13)

de a sírba se visszük magunkkal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

Laci Buda írta:


> unalmas


sivár


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 13)

reménytelen


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

nezo


----------



## pockok (2007 Május 13)

negativ


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

valosag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

góc


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

cammog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

grandiózus


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

sebes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sivar


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

réz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

zarda


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

atom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

mag


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

gramm


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

mertekegyseg


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

Góliát


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

torpe


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

estike


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

emelet


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

terasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

szuterén


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

neveto


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

őzike


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

elefánt


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

tapír


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

riado


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

óbor


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

ribizke


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ez


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 13)

zebra


----------



## mis (2007 Május 13)

alak


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 13)

katarzis


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

spenot


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 13)

tópart


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

tanulo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

oltás


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

sapka


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

akrobata


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

apa


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

anya


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 13)

algebra


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 13)

anakonda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 13)

abnormális :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

sólet :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 13)

tonhal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

lazac


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 13)

cibere


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 13)

Emese


----------



## emodzsensz (2007 Május 13)

Esthajnalcsillag


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

galaktika


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 13)

atom


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

misztikum


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Május 13)

szellemtan


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

neutron


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

nomád


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

délibáb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

bob


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

bika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

angol


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 13)

lítium


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

mester


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ravasz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

szamár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

remete


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

egér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

rokonszenv


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

vidámság


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

gondmentesseg


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

galiba


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

affer


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

riadó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ocsmány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

nyamnyila


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

araszol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

limonádé


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

éden


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

nimfa


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

alku


----------



## okikaaaaa (2007 Május 13)

ugródeszka


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

avar


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 13)

raklap


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

plakát


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 13)

tábla


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

ablak


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 13)

kés


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

sodrófa


----------



## okikaaaaa (2007 Május 13)

tanya


----------



## okikaaaaa (2007 Május 13)

ja bocsi,mást néztem

és így javítom,nem tanya,hanem ALMA,bocsika


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

aszfalt (semmi baj )


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 13)

tégla


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

almárium


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

mandarin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

narancs


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

cseresznye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

egres


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

sóska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

azúr


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

ragyogó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

olyan


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

néma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ausztrál


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

lappföldi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

izlandi


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

ír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

román


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

norvég


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

görög


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

grönlandi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

illír


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

ramadán


----------



## aikiboy (2007 Május 13)

csend?? nyugalom (az első ami eszembe jutott...)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

membrán
(a *nyugalom*-ra)


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

aikiboy írta:


> csend?? nyugalom (az első ami eszembe jutott...)


az utolsó betűvel kezd az új szót:444:


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

membrán- nehézfém


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

modern


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

nagyszerű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ül


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

lét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

tan


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

natúra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

akkord


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

dübörög


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

gubbaszt


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

teremtés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

sors


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sotet


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

tény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

nyugat


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 13)

tabu


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

uralkodó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

ovatos


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

sarlatán


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

nema


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 13)

angyal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

lenge


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

eszelős


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sete


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

eper


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ribizli


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

idared


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

domb


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

bazalt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

travertin


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

notorius


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

suhano


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

orangután


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

nosteny


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

nyereség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

golf


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

football


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

labda


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

akvárium


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

mese


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

erős


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

sötét


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

ejszaka


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

asztrologia


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

analizálás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

szamolas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

sumér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

regesreg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

góré


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

ertelmisegi :wink:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

iszákos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sikertelen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

norvég


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

gorog


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

granat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

torz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

zorro


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

ózon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

Niagara


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

alattomos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sanyi


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 13)

ibolya


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

alma


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

Anna


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

ananasz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

szép


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 13)

pazar


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

rendkívüli


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 13)

izgalmas


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

sejtelmes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

szeplos


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

serleg


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

gyoztes


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

sikamló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

olvadékony


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

nyárias


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

sut


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

takar (a póló)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

remeg (a pocak)


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

grimasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

szikár


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

Antikbakfis írta:


> remeg (a pocak)


gerjed


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

dagad


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

duci


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

izgalom


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

madar


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

remete


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

elefant


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

taplo


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

ovoda


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

ólom


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 13)

mise


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

esztendő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

oteves


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 13)

szerencsés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

sumák


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

kert


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 13)

tornác


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 13)

cokmok


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 13)

kavics


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

csorlo


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 14)

őssejt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

terc


----------



## béqcika (2007 Május 14)

ciklon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

notesz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

szirom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

mérföld


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 14)

demizson


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

nimbusz


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 14)

szűz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

zacc


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 14)

cemende


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

szamoca75 írta:


> cemende


(ez a szó mit jelent? sosem hallottam)

eternit


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 14)

cemende. az erkölcsileg kifogás alá eső, rendszeresen bűnöző vagy testileg piszkos, szennyes, általában női személyt nevezik így .

takaros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

köszi kiss

siheder


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 14)

rátarti


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 14)

illat


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 14)

találka


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 14)

alamuszi


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

iszakos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

süket


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

talalekony


----------



## Trixy (2007 Május 14)

nyughatatlan


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

nema


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

alszik


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

kave


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

szeretem


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

mindenki


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

illő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

osszeferheto


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

öleb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

barna


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

asszony


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

yogi


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

irnok


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

kotta


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

ajtó


----------



## baloghtimea (2007 Május 14)

nyílás


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

seprű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

üsző


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

orokletes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

szarv


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

vita


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

apport


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 14)

tél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

limit


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

talalat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

tilos


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

sejtelmes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

sejt


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

toll


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

latol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

látnok


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

konok


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

keskeny


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

nyomsav


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

verőlegény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

vért


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

toll


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

lakas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

sütemény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

nyalanksag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

gríz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

zeller


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

rovancs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

csipoboseg


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

gumiharang


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

gentleman


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

nass


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

siker


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

ragyogas


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

szeretet


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 14)

ődörög


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

gézengúz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

zserbó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 14)

ószeres


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

sikátor


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

rablo


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 14)

ortopéd


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 14)

diólikör


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

reszort


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 14)

tudomány


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

nyelv


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 14)

verseny


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

nyuszi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

iszalag


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 14)

gerinc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 14)

cikória


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 15)

articsóka


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 15)

ajandek


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

kotveny


----------



## sotcsa (2007 Május 15)

nyaraló


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

okos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

segítő


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 15)

ősidő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

ősember


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

rakomany


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 15)

nyelvújitó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

nyereg


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 15)

görgő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

őrjítő


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Május 15)

Bonaona írta:


> görgő


 

őrjítő:98:


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Május 15)

őstehetség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

guriga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

adalék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

kertész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

szoprán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

nevet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

tenor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

ragyogó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

ópium


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

keverék


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Május 15)

mámor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

ritmus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 15)

sóhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

jatt


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 15)

tátika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

atmoszféra


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 15)

alkalom


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 15)

madár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

rabló


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

ocsmany


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 15)

nyargal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 15)

levél


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 15)

lila


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 15)

alufólia


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

aluminium


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 15)

fényvisszaverő


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 15)

őskövület


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

talapzat


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 15)

teknő


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 15)

őrszem


----------



## Coffee (2007 Május 15)

katona


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 15)

alakulat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

testulet


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 15)

találkozó


----------



## Coffee (2007 Május 15)

eszmecsere


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 15)

eredeti


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

imahaz


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 15)

zarándok


----------



## toddi23 (2007 Május 15)

Ne rondítsatok már bele


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 15)

kuka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

alak :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

kortars :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

segítő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

omleng


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

gurgula


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

agonizal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

lelohad


----------



## Csoti (2007 Május 16)

aranybarna


----------



## Csoti (2007 Május 16)

Bocsi az előző szóért, elnéztem.

Most akkor itt folytatódik a szólánc: *darázs*


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 16)

zseb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

bototva

(Csoti-nak - nem gond)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

arc


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

cukkolas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 16)

szenvedés


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 16)

sejtelmes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

suttogo


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 16)

olthatatlan


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

napelem


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 16)

mámor


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 16)

rokonság


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 16)

gézengúz


----------



## azálea (2007 Május 16)

zongoraest


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 16)

tulipan


----------



## azálea (2007 Május 16)

napkelte


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

emelet


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 16)

timsó


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 16)

ólómláb


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 16)

bitang


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 16)

galád


----------



## Coffee (2007 Május 16)

alattomos


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 16)

selyem


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 16)

modortalan


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 16)

nadaly


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 16)

lyukasóra


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 16)

arany


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 16)

nyegle


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 16)

elmes


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 16)

sovány


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 16)

nyanvadt


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 16)

térkép


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 16)

pocok


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 16)

kocog


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 16)

gurul


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 16)

lombhullatás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 16)

sár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

rugalmas


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 16)

sátor


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 16)

riadó


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 16)

óbester


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 16)

rangsor


----------



## Trixy (2007 Május 16)

rivaldafény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 16)

nyit


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

talal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 16)

linóleum


----------



## Csillus75 (2007 Május 16)

nagymamám konyhája


----------



## Csillus75 (2007 Május 16)

otthon


----------



## Csillus75 (2007 Május 16)

menedék


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 16)

Csillus75 írta:


> nagymamám konyhája


Légyszi olvasd el a szabályt! Az utolsó betűvel kell írni, és csak egy szót!


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 16)

*...*

...klima...


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 16)

alázat


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 16)

*...*

...teszta...


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

asztfalt


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 16)

*...*

talca


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 16)

alkotmany


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 16)

*...*

nyul


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

lepedo


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 17)

oreg


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

gondola


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 17)

ajto


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

ostrom


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 17)

mez


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

zimanko


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 17)

ostor


----------



## alberth (2007 Május 17)

rigó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

origo


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

orvoshalgató


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

Okinowa


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

antikvárium


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

mernok


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 17)

keltető


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

osszehasonlitas


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

sárgarépatorta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

alkonyat


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

tinktúra


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

albatrosz


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

szanko


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

ószeres


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 17)

sebaj


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

jegenye


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

eper


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

rezesbanda


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 17)

alma


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

apuka


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

arzén


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 17)

neon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

nogatas


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 17)

sürgetés


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

sieto


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

önzés


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 17)

sajnalatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

sík


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 17)

kenyes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

sár


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 17)

rugalmas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

som


----------



## Dejavu (2007 Május 17)

Antikbakfis írta:


> som


málna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

Dejavu írta:


> Piramis


egy másik topikba jó lenne... nagyon is! 
de ide az előző szó utolsó betűjével kellene folytatni.... bocs


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 17)

ananász


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

szuret


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

töke


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

etalon


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

nórmális


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

suruseg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

garázda


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

alattomos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

suhanc


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

cemende

(mostmar tudod mit jelent)


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

endre


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

eszkoz


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

zivatar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

roncs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

csalan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

néni


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

ima


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

aceton


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

nőinem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

mundér


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

rézágyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

új


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

jegenye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

eredet


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

tópart


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

tisztas


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

sivatag


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

gondolkodas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

sün


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

nigéria


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

ajtó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 17)

oboa


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 17)

arzenál


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

lakat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 17)

tolakodo


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

ókori


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 17)

igazság


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

gazda


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 17)

alkalom


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

maradi


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 17)

irgalom


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

mohamed


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 17)

dáridó


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 17)

danubius


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

süket


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 17)

óramutató /bocs!/


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

ószeres


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

sipoló


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

ozon


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 17)

nedv


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

vonat


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 17)

tünemény


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

nyírfa


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 17)

ablak


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Május 17)

kávézacc


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

celofán


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 18)

nevetséges


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 18)

simogato


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 18)

oltár


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

riadalom


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 18)

mozgolódás


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

suhanás


----------



## Coffee (2007 Május 18)

lágyság


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

gömbölyű


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 18)

üzenet


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 18)

téma


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

aktualis


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 18)

sáska


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

alma


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 18)

alak


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 18)

kovács


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

csinos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

sifon


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

nehez


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 18)

zihál


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

lapat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

tepsi


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 18)

irisz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

szerenád


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 18)

darido


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

obsitos


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 18)

sorozat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

tenyér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 18)

rádió :..:


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 18)

ódon


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

napfény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

nyár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

nyávog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

Antikbakfis írta:


> nyár


rámvertél
kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

Palipa1 írta:


> rámvertél
> kiss


(bocsánat) kiss
liba


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

alma


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

alibi


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

illem


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

mellbőség


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

gerlepár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

repülnek


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

kellemes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

semleges?


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

sóhaj


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 18)

jajongás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

sakk


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

kocsma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

amulett


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

terem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

mirtusz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

szikla


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

abszint


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

tetőtér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

rituálé


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

él


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

lapp


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

polinéz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 18)

zuzmara


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 18)

nyers


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

sekély


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 18)

lyukas:55:


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 18)

savas


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 18)

lyukfúró


----------



## boholino (2007 Május 18)

sebzett


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 18)

tárkony


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 18)

nyers


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 18)

suttogás


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 19)

sóhaj


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 19)

josolo


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 19)

oldal


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 19)

lakatos


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 19)

semmirekellő


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 19)

őz


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 19)

zerge


----------



## Bogey (2007 Május 19)

nyuszi


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 19)

ital


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 20)

limonádé


----------



## egyrejobban (2007 Május 20)

savanyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

Brigi írta:


> limonádé


élc


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

cerna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

adu


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

unalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

míder


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

remek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

kalifa


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

nyomaték


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

kanyon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

nerc


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

cerna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

abalé


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

etterem


----------



## Miss_hajnal (2007 Május 20)

medvesajt


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

tornado


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

óralap


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

patak


----------



## pannácska (2007 Május 20)

kavics


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

cserkész


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

szurkolótábor


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

rendor


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

rókales


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

sunyi


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

iskolatáska


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

anya


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

alibi


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 20)

apa


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

akkor alibi még egyszer


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 20)

ingovány


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

nyápic


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 20)

cica


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

alpári


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

irigy


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

gyalogkakukk


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

kakas


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 20)

sasszemű


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 20)

uveges


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

szipka


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

birch5 írta:


> szipka


 
valahogy mindig lemaradok 

savanyúság


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

gát


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

titok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

kém


----------



## birch5 (2007 Május 20)

mazsola


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 20)

akadaly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

yard


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 20)

dongaláb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

bók


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 20)

karate


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 20)

elmélet


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 20)

teoria


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 20)

algebra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

alpinista


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 20)

alkimista :..:


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 20)

alkalmazkodó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

abrakadabra


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 20)

anekdota


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 20)

aludt-tej


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 20)

jós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 20)

sátán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 20)

nyúz :..:


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 20)

zenekar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 20)

rémisztő


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 20)

öntelt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 20)

tiszta


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 20)

alapos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 20)

szokványos :..:


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 20)

sokatmondó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

ónöntő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

omleng


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

gyalul


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 21)

lovag


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 21)

gesztenye


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 21)

erdo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

őrség


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 21)

gorog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

gyurma


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 21)

anyag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

gége


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 21)

eper


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 21)

rezeda


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 21)

alma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

ananász


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 21)

szeg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 21)

garat


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

toka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 21)

Alsóörs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

sivár


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

rekkenő


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 21)

ős


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 21)

sólyom


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 21)

mámor


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 21)

romantika


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 21)

kanapé


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 21)

ékesszólás


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 21)

savanyú


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

útilapu


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

utal


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

lúdanyó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

óv


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

véd


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

gondolat


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

bocsi, ez mégsem idevaló volt, szerintem másik oldalon álltam


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

dombormű


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 21)

űveg


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

galacsin


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

nektár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

rovancs


----------



## memi59 (2007 Május 21)

csali


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

ipar


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

remek


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

krumpli


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

igeidő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

őrs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

sáv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

vitéz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 21)

zár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 21)

rizs


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

zsuga


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

alagút...na ez nem jó így


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

eltévedtem,bocsánat, javítom.....


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

gallér


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

rakoncatlan


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

értelmes


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

Laci, te nyertél


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

sivatag

(szia datomy, most g betuvel kell folytatnod)


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

az utolsó betűvel kell? vagy az utolsó szótaggal?
segítsetek..!


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

Köszi


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

gólya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

datomy írta:


> az utolsó betűvel kell? vagy az utolsó szótaggal?
> segítsetek..!


 
angyal
utolso betuvel, megy ez :smile:


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

gólyahír


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

datomy írta:


> gólyahír


l - betuvel kelett volna!
radio

(most o betuvel)


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

Minden Kedves itt lévőtől elnézést, de az internet kapcsolatom olyan fura, ezért tűnhetek kapkodónak, pedig csak késve jelennek meg dolgok a szemeim előtt ...


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

datomy írta:


> Minden Kedves itt lévőtől elnézést, de az internet kapcsolatom olyan fura, ezért tűnhetek kapkodónak, pedig csak késve jelennek meg dolgok a szemeim előtt ...


 
Hm. Velem is gyakran megtortenik. Nem gond.


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

ja és fontos,hogy értem a játékot ,bár most másként tűnhet számotokra
azért ne adjátok fel


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

oltalom
Laci,neked külön köszi


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

muvelt


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 21)

tudálékos


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

serény

az mitől lehet, hogy én csak akkor látom az előttem hozzászólókat,amikor én ismét küldtem egy hm...téves szót,mint előbb is?


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

masnapos


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 21)

sérült


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

na megint nem tudom, hol tartotok,mert nem látom....


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

tenger
 szamóca75!, én vagyok a bűnös......mert nem látok mindent,sőt néha semmit inkább...


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

ravatal


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

rakomány


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

auuuuuuu megelőztek


----------



## fecsa (2007 Május 21)

legény (akkor is ny a vége)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

nyugalom


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

?


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

malomkő


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

. csak így megy vmi miatt.....pontokat küldök


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

őrtorony


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

nyomat


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

tarkabarka


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

alabardos


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 21)

sorsdöntő


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 21)

ősz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

szolanc


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

.


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

cérna


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

alabástrom


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 21)

margarin


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

Egy kicsit ballagok,további kellemes játékot Nektek
Kézcsókom,Tiszteletem,Sziasztok


----------



## datomy (2007 Május 21)

nadragulya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

arasz


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Május 21)

kéz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

zivatar


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 21)

tarsoly


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Május 21)

villám


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 21)

memória

_ez nem a "szólánc" rovat?_


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2007 Május 22)

Re! Nem akarak Offolni, de megmagyarázom.
A kérdésedre: De igen. Mi a probléma?
Nekem a tarsoly szóról, a gyermekkoromba tőrtént eset jutott eszembe. 
Történt egy alkalommal, hogy Édesanyám minden csemetésjének varrt kézzel 1-1 tarsolyt. Mi ezzel nagybüszkén nekiindultunk a napi játszásunknak. Lévén, hogy a fáramászárt akadályozta tarsolyom, felakasztottam az egyik ágra. Akkor jutott eszembe, hogy hol hagytam amikor a szobából néztük a hírtelen támadt nyári zivatart, melynek egyik villáma bele csapott a tarsolyomba, nó meg a fába.Feltételezhető, hogy a memoriámnak semmi baja.

Ez volt az utolsó, hogy megmagyarázom, hogy miért is.....

Az inditó üzenet szerint, azt a szót kell leírni ami az utolsónak beírt szóról eszünkbe jut. Nekem ez.

De csendesen jegyzem meg, hogy ezt a játékot minden hol úgy játszák, hogy az utolsó szóval az új szó valamilyen módon kapcsolódik.-rokonértelmű, folytatása stb-.


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

RE' írta:


> memória
> 
> alkalom


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 22)

meghívás


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 22)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Re! Nem akarak Offolni, de megmagyarázom.
> A kérdésedre: De igen. Mi a probléma?
> Nekem a tarsoly szóról, a gyermekkoromba tőrtént eset jutott eszembe.
> Történt egy alkalommal, hogy Édesanyám minden csemetésjének varrt kézzel 1-1 tarsolyt. Mi ezzel nagybüszkén nekiindultunk a napi játszásunknak. Lévén, hogy a fáramászárt akadályozta tarsolyom, felakasztottam az egyik ágra. Akkor jutott eszembe, hogy hol hagytam amikor a szobából néztük a hírtelen támadt nyári zivatart, melynek egyik villáma bele csapott a tarsolyomba, nó meg a fába.Feltételezhető, hogy a memoriámnak semmi baja.
> ...


Tom OFF lesz..én úgy tudtam ez az asszocira igaz.. Attól még kapcsolódhat, hogy ugyanazzal a betűvel kezdődik..:shock::roll:


----------



## RE' (2007 Május 22)

szamoca75 írta:


> meghívás



sokadalom


----------



## firtosi (2007 Május 22)

tüntetés


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

RE' írta:


> sokadalom


mérték


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 22)

kolbasz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

szalonna


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 22)

arasz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

szolga


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 22)

akarki


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

inas


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

sarkany


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 22)

nyúl


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 22)

lavina


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

admirális


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 22)

sohaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

jurta


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 22)

alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

merész


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 22)

szédült


----------



## elvira (2007 Május 22)

tivornya


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 22)

antilop


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 22)

párduc


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 22)

cékla


----------



## Nyemberma (2007 Május 22)

A boldogság forrása nem rajtunk kívül, hanem bennünk van.


----------



## Nyemberma (2007 Május 22)

Nem mindenki annyi idős, amennyinek LÁTSZik.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

szamoca75 írta:


> cékla


amorf


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

forma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

aláz


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

zarándok


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 22)

kecske


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 22)

elengedhetetlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

nyom


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

medve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

extázis


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

skizofrén


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 22)

nótafa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

analízis


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 22)

sátor


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 22)

révész


----------



## niki09 (2007 Május 22)




----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 22)

szivárvány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

nyulánk


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

torony


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> nyulánk


 
kover


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 22)

rest


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

takaros


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

sértett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

terv


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

vagon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

német


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

török


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

kék


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

kokeny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 22)

nyápic


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 22)

cipo


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

őz


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

őz


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 22)

szelid


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

bocsi, a net azt jelezte, hogy nem küldte el  de ezek szerint kétszer


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 22)

darazs


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

zseni


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 22)

ibolya


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

akadály


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 22)

lyuk


----------



## Bogey (2007 Május 22)

gát


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 23)

tapir


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 23)

rejtvény


----------



## myszty (2007 Május 23)

nyomás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 23)

sótartó


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 23)

Óz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 23)

zerge


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

energia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 23)

alap :..:


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Május 23)

patkó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

ózon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

néger


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

roppan


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

nílus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

sorvad


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

diadal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 23)

dudol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

la-lá-zik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

kosár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

egyenes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

sumákol


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

lappang


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

gepárd


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

dödöle


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

eszterág


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

gereblye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 23)

egyenes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

sarok


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 23)

kő


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

ősember


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 23)

remete


----------



## Miss_hajnal (2007 Május 23)

eleven


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 23)

nevetés


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 23)

sírás


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 23)

sóvárog


----------



## Megaira (2007 Május 23)

kéjenc


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 23)

zmrzlna írta:


> sóvárog



gézengúz


----------



## mamaci (2007 Május 23)

zápor


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 23)

ruha


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 23)

almárium


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 23)

konyhaszekrény


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 23)

nyaklánc


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 23)

cipőfűző


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 23)

őrmester


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 23)

rebarbara


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

Antigoné


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

Erosz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

szerelem


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 23)

Cupidó


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

alabástrom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

marasztal :..:


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 23)

marad


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

dalol


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

lepke


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 23)

efemer


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

repülő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

orulet


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

talentum


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

maradando


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

oszlopos


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 23)

sunyi


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

intelligens


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 23)

serény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

nyúz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 23)

zúz


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

Zeusz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

szipog


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

gyerek


----------



## toddi23 (2007 Május 23)

nyálkás


----------



## toddi23 (2007 Május 23)

kereszt

Bocsi az előzőért


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

kibola írta:


> gyerek


*k*olom*p*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

toddi23 írta:


> kereszt
> 
> Bocsi az előzőért


tapasz
OK


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 23)

szél


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

ló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

oktondi


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 23)

illem


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 23)

manócska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 23)

akvarell


----------



## tentus (2007 Május 23)

olaj


----------



## tentus (2007 Május 23)

Bocsánat, valamit elnéztem, szóval: lepke


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 23)

egy


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 23)

gyertya


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 24)

aktív


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 24)

vekony


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 24)

nyurga


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 24)

agyag


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 24)

gerle


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 24)

eper


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 24)

rekettye


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

engedély


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

lyukas


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

súly


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

lyukasztó


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

óváros


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

sivár


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

ráspoly


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

lyukacsos


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

siet


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

termel


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

levegő


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

őfelsége


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

erőtlen


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

neveletlen


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 24)

napernyő


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

őrbódé


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 24)

élelem


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

mogyoró


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 24)

ólom


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

mikulás


----------



## Joe79 (2007 Május 24)

csoki


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

ibolya


----------



## formás (2007 Május 24)

almamáter


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

rözse


----------



## levana (2007 Május 24)

tél


----------



## formás (2007 Május 24)

havazás


----------



## Joe79 (2007 Május 24)

lehetséges


(hogy az előbb elk.rtam, de mikor 2 hónapja itt voltam, még más volt a játékszabály))


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

sorozat


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

talár


----------



## McArt (2007 Május 24)

rudugró


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

órabér


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 24)

ócskavas


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 24)

salétromsav


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 24)

víztároló


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 24)

ódon


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 24)

neonfény


----------



## levana (2007 Május 24)

nyakkendő
(persze ha nem csak az Y-nal kellett volna alkotnom)


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 24)

ődöng


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 24)

gagyi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 24)

iszákos


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

siheder


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 24)

ribanc


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

cukor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 24)

riadalom


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

menekülés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 24)

silány


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

nyurga


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 24)

abroncs


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

csikó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 24)

ómama


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 24)

angyalka


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 24)

agyvelő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 24)

onzo


----------



## Polina (2007 Május 25)

őzike


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 25)

eleség


----------



## Polina (2007 Május 25)

gondolat


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 25)

tánc


----------



## Polina (2007 Május 25)

cukor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 25)

reszel


----------



## Polina (2007 Május 25)

látó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Május 25)

óhajtás


----------



## Polina (2007 Május 25)

sógor


----------



## ribizlike (2007 Május 25)

nem akarok MEGHALNI


----------



## ribizlike (2007 Május 25)

bocsánat, most ismerkedem a fórum felületével és az első, 2004-es oldalt olvasva (öregedés) írtam be a válaszom. bocs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 25)

ribizlike írta:


> nem akarok MEGHALNI


Hát ne is! Élj sokáig! kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 25)

Polina írta:


> sógor


ribizli


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 25)

ibolya


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 25)

ajándék


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 25)

korcsolya


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 25)

angyal


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)

liliom


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 25)

módszer


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)

roka


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 25)

aligátor


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 25)

ripacs


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 25)

csodás


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 25)

sejtelmes


----------



## brill (2007 Május 25)

sima


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 25)

angyal


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 25)

lenge


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 25)

elemi


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)

irás


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 25)

sértés


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 25)

sertés


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 25)

serpenyő


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 25)

ősember


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)

retek


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 25)

kapa


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 25)

apa


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 25)

aranyember


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 25)

requien


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 25)

nepies


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)

sas


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 26)

suttog


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 26)

gondol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 26)

léha


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Május 26)

aluszékony


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Május 26)

nyájas


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Május 26)

simulékony


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 26)

nyűgös


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 26)

sarga


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

alom


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

málna


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

aztánmégtiznenyolc


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

centirekifogomszámolni


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

innenmegyeknyugdíjba


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

asszemmégtizenhárom


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

márcsaktizenkettő


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

összesenmárcsaktizenegy


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

gyerekekmégtíz


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

zakkanjakmeghanemkilencjön


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

nincsmesszeanyolc


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

cépidővan


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

namárcsakhat


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

tutihogymárcsaköt


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

taláncsaknemnégy


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

gyüjjönazahárom


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

milennehakettőjönne


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

egykövetkezik


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

kezdősikatagságremélem


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

mégnemelég


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

gégecső


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

őjajmikorleszekmárállandótag


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

grrrr


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

rokkantraírommagam


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

mivanmárvazze


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

eznemengedállanótagnaklenni


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

ilyenkibaxástmégneméltem


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

mikorváltozikmárabesorolásom


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

mindjártlefelejelemamonitort


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

teve


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

evidens


----------



## polar0101 (2007 Május 26)

sújdeértelmesleszekmindjártmertezígynemmegy


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 26)

Laci Buda írta:


> sarga



arany


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 26)

nyerő


----------



## tinkerbell (2007 Május 26)

ozgida


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 26)

alma


----------



## Boga (2007 Május 26)

abrak


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 26)

keret


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 26)

turcsi


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 26)

indián


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 26)

nyar


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 26)

ráspoly


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 26)

lyuk


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 26)

kerítés


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 26)

sellő


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Május 26)

csábítás


----------



## adam2468 (2007 Május 26)

salátás


----------



## adam2468 (2007 Május 26)

Sisak


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Május 26)

kabat


----------



## adam2468 (2007 Május 26)

talál


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Május 26)

ledér


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 26)

semmilyen


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 26)

nemigen


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 26)

napolyiszelet


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 26)

toltelek


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 26)

karanten


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 26)

nudli:razz: :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 27)

irodalom


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Május 27)

sötétedik


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 27)

kering


----------



## Coffee (2007 Május 27)

vér


----------



## Megaira (2007 Május 27)

család


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 27)

dúdol


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

leterit


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

tapadas


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

szeret


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

torokbalint


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

tinedzser


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

*repulohal*


----------



## ferencvaros (2007 Május 27)

*lepkehalo*


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 27)

ólomkatona


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 27)

akarat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 27)

természet


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Május 27)

televízió


----------



## pockok (2007 Május 27)

óriás


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 27)

sikoly


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 27)

lyukasztás


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 27)

sólyom


----------



## Vass László (2007 Május 27)

örömömre szolgálna,ha valaki elmagyarázná a szabályt
thnx in advance


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 27)

Vass László írta:


> örömömre szolgálna,ha valaki elmagyarázná a szabályt
> thnx in advance


Az általad alkotott szónak az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődnie.
Jó játékot!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 27)

*m*ele*g*


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 27)

gomba


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 28)

alkohol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

liget


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 28)

természet


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 28)

búvár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

marty80 írta:


> természet


tétel


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 28)

lufi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

ing


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 28)

gatya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

alamuszi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

igazi :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

integet :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

tetszik :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

kedves


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

szép


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

pénzecske


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

elem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

meleg


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

gólya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

alamizsna


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

apa


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

anya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

alma


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

abszurd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

delejes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

sármos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

szellemes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

sejtelmes


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

seprű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 28)

segítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

öröm


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

málna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

após


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

sóska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

alku


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 28)

utazás


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 28)

sajt


----------



## Kira (2007 Május 28)

tető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

öreg


----------



## koós attila (2007 Május 28)

nekem itt a metrón a Duna alatt erről ez jutott eszembe:RÚGÓ


----------



## evajudit (2007 Május 28)

gárdista


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 28)

alamuszi


----------



## juna (2007 Május 28)

inga


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 28)

asztal


----------



## juna (2007 Május 28)

lavór


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 28)

repülő


----------



## juna (2007 Május 28)

őrület


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 28)

tó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

október


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

rakomány


----------



## bius98 (2007 Május 28)

angyalka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

zmrzlna írta:


> rakomány


nyal


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

lógat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

tótágas


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

selyem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

moher


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

ritka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

apát


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

tölgy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

gyertyán


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

Nílus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

sarj


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Május 28)

juh


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 28)

hím


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 28)

manó


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 28)

orangután


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 28)

napfény


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 29)

nyul


----------



## Flani (2007 Május 29)

az idősek általában BÖLCSek is.


----------



## Flani (2007 Május 29)

Ezt elrontottam bocsi, még kell szoknom ezt az oldalt


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 29)

Emese55 írta:


> nyul



lakat


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 29)

tárkony


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 29)

ujj


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

nyaralas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

sátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

rezeda


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

alvilag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

gipsz


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Én SOSEM mondanák ilyet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

kitttyke írta:


> Én SOSEM mondanák ilyet


akkor olyat mondj, ami a játékszabálynak megfelel - azaz az előző szó utolsó betűjével alkoss új szót - és máris simán bekapcsolódsz a játékba!


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

lovas


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Furi ez a játék... a Sosem szót mondam


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Mi volt az utolsó szó? Nem látom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

megszerzed a 20 hozzaszolast. Akar itt a szolanc-ban is. Kezd az elotted hozzaszolo szavanak utolso betujevel egy masik szavat. Valaki, hamar folytatja majd es te ujra irhatsz majd masikat. Igy nem csak te leszel a hozzaszolo. Es ide eleg, sot ajanlott csak szavakat irni.

tehat az utolso szo:

gipsz

irja "sz" betuvel egy szot.

Jo jatekot! :..:


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Köszönöm Laci Buda!

Szóval akkor én azt mondom hogy SZÓ


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

orarend

(megy ez kiss)


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Ez nagyon jó 

DOB


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

béna


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

alattomos


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Alak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

kóbor


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

És hogyha egyszerre küldünk szót? :S


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Retek


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

karalabe

(semmi gond, vagy bennt hagyod, vagy visszamesz az uzenetedbe es a jateknak megfeleloen modositod, mint en az elobb :smile


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

ember

(és akor melyik szónak megfelelően kell új szót küldeni? amelyiket régebben vagy előbb küldtek?)


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Ezt írja ki ha le akarok tölteni:

*kitttyke*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Nem tudom mit csináljak


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

riado

(hat amelyik helyesebb volt. tehat az akie az elso volt feltehetoleg. de persze nem szabaly, folytathatod a pont elotted hozzaszoloeval. en igy szoktam.)


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Értem! Óra


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

egy pillanat és jövök. ebédelek! Addig jó játékot


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

arany

(tehat: kell legyen 20 hozzaszolasod, ami mar majdnem meg is van. az elsoket leszamitva, temaba vagoak, tehat allando tag lehetsz nemsokara. Mikor regisztraltal? Ha tobb mint ket napja, akkor, valoszinuleg maximum par oran belul "allando tag" leszel. Teljes joggal, irhatsz, tolthetsz kedvedre. Ha meg nincs 2 napod akkor csak ennek leteltevel lehetsz allando tag. Fuggetlenul, hogy mar van 20 uzeneted. Tehat, kiss turelem.

Jo etvagyat. Meg valami. Ide nem lehet hosszabb mondatokat irni. Arra vannak a beszelgeto topikok, a kavezok. Egy szo kell ide. Kulonben letiltanak mindekettonket. Teszem hozza, jogosan.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

nyűg
(Én is hálás vagyok Neked Laci, különösen az utolsó mondatokért. kiss)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

garancia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

abnormális


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

suttogas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

sértő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

onfeju


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

űz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

zavar


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

Itt vagyok! Tegnap aktiváltam  tehát mind hiába ez a sok hozászólás?

rohan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

nagyítás


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

sár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

rém


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

malna


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

akadály


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

lyuk


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

kakas


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

mennem kell... visz"lát"


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 29)

köszönök mindent


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

kitttyke írta:


> kakas


sérv


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

vaszon


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 29)

nomád


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

doboz


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

zarora


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 29)

ármány


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

nyaloka


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 29)

aranyos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

siker


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 29)

robbanás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

sivatag


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 29)

gólya


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 29)

arab


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 29)

bélyeg


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

gombóc


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 29)

coboly


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

lyuk


----------



## babó7 (2007 Május 29)

kaláris


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 29)

selyem


----------



## babó7 (2007 Május 29)

misztika


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 30)

Istentisztelet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

babó7 írta:


> misztika


aggastyán


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 30)

elmúlás


----------



## k.sebi (2007 Május 30)

karfiol


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Május 30)

lóbab


----------



## k.sebi (2007 Május 30)

Zabhegyező


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> aggastyán



nefelejcs


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 30)

csóka


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Május 30)

arany


----------



## k.sebi (2007 Május 30)

nyugdíj


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 30)

kevés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 30)

sok


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 30)

kavics


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 30)

csoki


----------



## idgam (2007 Május 30)

ingatag


----------



## ricinus (2007 Május 30)

*tákolmány*


----------



## Zuriel (2007 Május 30)

kunyhó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

idgam írta:


> ingatag


gólem


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Május 30)

magus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

strucc


----------



## memi59 (2007 Május 30)

citrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

mértan


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 30)

nap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

pulóver


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 30)

remek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

króm


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 30)

mágnes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 30)

savó


----------



## kibola (2007 Május 30)

ópium


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 31)

marijuana


----------



## Culuka (2007 Május 31)

abrosz


----------



## bius98 (2007 Május 31)

szőlő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

őzike :..:


----------



## bius98 (2007 Május 31)

eper


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

róka


----------



## bius98 (2007 Május 31)

angyalka


----------



## Tinka (2007 Május 31)

aranyos


----------



## lole85 (2007 Május 31)

sátor


----------



## bius98 (2007 Május 31)

robotgép


----------



## k.sebi (2007 Május 31)

paripa


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 31)

alagút


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 31)

toreádor


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 31)

radiátor


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 31)

rotor


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Május 31)

roller


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 31)

repulo


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Május 31)

ő-repül


----------



## gajda (2007 Május 31)

lebegő


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 31)

ôz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

zene :..:


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 31)

energia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

molett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

talán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

némber


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

remek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

kurtizán


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Május 31)

nimfa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Május 31)

aggancs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

csók


----------



## koós attila (2007 Május 31)

kotkodács


----------



## mangajoca (2007 Május 31)

csodás


----------



## cheenska (2007 Május 31)

kert


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

mangajoca írta:


> csodás


satu


----------



## mangajoca (2007 Május 31)

utas


----------



## mangajoca (2007 Május 31)

cheenska írta:


> kert


 
tag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Május 31)

mangajoca írta:


> utas


sámli


----------



## mangajoca (2007 Május 31)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sámli


 
itat


----------



## memi59 (2007 Május 31)

tivornyazik


----------



## mangajoca (2007 Május 31)

kirepül


----------



## Ditta (2007 Május 31)

Homok


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 31)

lekvár


----------



## yvette (2007 Május 31)

ragasztó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 31)

odvas


----------



## crazy_daisy (2007 Május 31)

sarok


----------



## beart (2007 Május 31)

enyv


----------



## crazy_daisy (2007 Május 31)

vese


----------



## beart (2007 Május 31)

kacsó


----------



## beart (2007 Május 31)

bocs.

energia


----------



## crazy_daisy (2007 Május 31)

abrak


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 31)

egészség


----------



## Brigi (2007 Május 31)

galamb


----------



## marty80 (2007 Május 31)

béke


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 1)

eb


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

bacilus


----------



## idgam (2007 Június 1)

sirás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

sakk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

kéj


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

jacht


----------



## vexilla (2007 Június 1)

telep


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

pohár


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

ramaty


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

tyúk


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 1)

kendermag


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

gabona


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

apartman


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

nagyító


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

ómen


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

nomád


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

duda


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 1)

adu


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

uborka


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

atom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

mirtusz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

szép


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 1)

szirt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

térkép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

pianinó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

óláb


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 1)

ódon


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

nehéz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

zombi


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

gyertya


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

anubisz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

szuszog


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

gitár


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

robot


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

tanár


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

rigó


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 1)

ószeres


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 1)

sarkantyú


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 1)

újság


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Június 1)

gésa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 1)

abalé :..:


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Június 1)

érett:ugras:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 1)

teve


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 1)

tömeg


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Június 1)

gomba


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 1)

album


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 1)

meleg


----------



## cheenska (2007 Június 1)

nyár


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Június 1)

Táltos írta:


> meleg



gesztenye


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 1)

erszény


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

nyíl


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Június 1)

lószerszám


----------



## kitttyke (2007 Június 1)

mese


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 1)

egyed


----------



## angel168 (2007 Június 1)

eper


----------



## angel168 (2007 Június 1)

Bocsi!
dugóhúzó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 1)

ólomkötény


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Június 2)

nyaralás


----------



## idgam (2007 Június 2)

sakk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 2)

kert


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 2)

cseresznyefa


----------



## gajda (2007 Június 2)

faszék


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 2)

korsó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 2)

ón :..:


----------



## Marietta HU (2007 Június 2)

nábob


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 2)

balga


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Június 2)

atom


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 2)

Bumm


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 2)

bumm bumm meg a recefice előttük


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 2)

marcsiptoth írta:


> atom


 
megüt  :..:


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 2)

táltos


----------



## Polina (2007 Június 2)

sóvár


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 2)

remény


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Június 2)

nyerít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 2)

tanít


----------



## Mary70 (2007 Június 3)

termés


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 3)

sárkány


----------



## Mary70 (2007 Június 3)

nyaral


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

lépked


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 3)

lopakodik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

Táltos írta:


> lépked


 


ricinus írta:


> lopakodik


 
d-vel kell kezdődnie a következő szónak, mert szólánc

lépked - derül - lopakodik


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 3)

kicsattanó


----------



## Nikol77 (2007 Június 3)

sajtos-tejfölös lángos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

molly33 írta:


> kicsattanó


 


Nikol77 írta:


> sajtos-tejfölös lángos


 
Kedves Nikol! Ez a szólánc! Az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődni a következő szónak: tehát kicsattanó - óvatos és utánna jöhet a sajtos 

/de a tejfölös lángos nélkül - ha még hozzátettél volna egy szót, akkor elmenne a négyszavasban  /


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

sercli


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

ing


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 3)

gomb


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

baba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

arzén


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

nincs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

csepp


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

pamut


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

talár :..:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

riado! :..:

(ma valahogy osszejottek a szabalytalankodok :smile


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

ólom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

munka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

arborétum


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

muvelt


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 3)

temérdek


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

koroskorul


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 3)

létra


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

ajtó


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 3)

óság


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

gézengúz


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 3)

zongora


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

nyargal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

lóval  :..: kiss


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

ludas :ugras: :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

sikoly


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

lyukas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

szó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 3)

odáz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

zavar


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 3)

repül


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

leül


----------



## crazy_daisy (2007 Június 3)

lélek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 3)

kedves


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 3)

selymes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

suta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

alatta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

alavalo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

ózondús


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

sut


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

tesz


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 4)

szeret


----------



## crazy_daisy (2007 Június 4)

tenger


----------



## angel168 (2007 Június 4)

retek


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Június 4)

kerek


----------



## 69karesz (2007 Június 4)

labda


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 4)

69karesz írta:


> labda


a kovetkezo szo az utoloso betuvel kezdodik =K mint kakas :lol: A mint alma ;-)


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Június 4)

kakas???

alma???

aladár


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 4)

abrakadabra írta:


> kerek


kémény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

nyugodt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

talán:..:


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 4)

nagykabátujj


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 4)

jarda


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 4)

alibi


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 4)

indigo


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

órás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 4)

sírós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

sarkantyú


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 4)

unalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 4)

meleg


----------



## atomjani (2007 Június 4)

bűntény


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 4)

Táltos írta:


> meleg


gerle


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Június 4)

elefant


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

tapír


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 4)

rikít


----------



## koós attila (2007 Június 4)

tapéta


----------



## Lillyth (2007 Június 4)

alligátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

rombusz


----------



## feherika (2007 Június 4)

szappan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

nadír


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

riherongy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

gyakorlat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 4)

tumultus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 4)

stabil


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 5)

saslengés


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 5)

stóla


----------



## idgam (2007 Június 5)

asztal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 5)

létra :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 5)

abrak


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

kapu


----------



## Gari (2007 Június 5)

átjáró


----------



## Anrab (2007 Június 5)

csillagkapu


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

Gari írta:


> átjáró


(nem)-talalt utolso betuvel a kovetkezo szo 
atjaro-ovakodj !!;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 5)

jutalom


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

mágnes


----------



## vexilla (2007 Június 5)

salak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 5)

kecske


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

egér


----------



## Gari (2007 Június 5)

rekettye


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Június 5)

erkely


----------



## Gari (2007 Június 5)

lyukasztó


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 5)

ólajtó


----------



## Gari (2007 Június 5)

óhajtó


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 5)

ótestamentum


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 5)

mackó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

ószövetség


----------



## fabvikica (2007 Június 5)

Az ószövetségről alapból a biblia jut az eszembe.

Az én szavam: napsugár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

ragyogo


----------



## Saab (2007 Június 5)

portugál gálya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

fabvikica írta:


> Az ószövetségről alapból a biblia jut az eszembe.
> 
> Az én szavam: napsugár


Igen, csakhogy a "Szólánc" játékszabálya úgy szól, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni! Tehát erre figyelj, kedves fabvikica! kiss


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 5)

remek :..: :ugras:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

konty :..:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

tyuk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

kapirgál


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

level


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

lép


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

pattog


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

gurul


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

lebeg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

gomolyog


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

gordul


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

lapit


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

titkolozik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 5)

kitarul


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 5)

lelkendezo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

Ön


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 5)

Nap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 5)

paripa:..:


----------



## Anrab (2007 Június 5)

oktogon


----------



## Anrab (2007 Június 5)

Ilyen ncisnen bocs minkitől. egyik percben még nem írt seni következő percben meg má vagy öten írtak :'8  bocsi mégeccer midnkitől


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

Anrab írta:


> Ilyen ncisnen bocs minkitől. egyik percben még nem írt seni következő percben meg má vagy öten írtak :'8  bocsi mégeccer midnkitől


Nem baj, ilyen előfordul! Ez is mutatja, hogy olykor-olykor milyen népszerű egy topik. De ha ilyet tapasztalsz, nyugodtan módosítsd az általad párhuzamosan beírtat, megteheted....  kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

Táltos írta:


> paripa:..:


abbé :..:


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 5)

élesztő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 5)

öblös


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 5)

sörös


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 5)

szörpös :..:


----------



## agonda2 (2007 Június 6)

nagy


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 6)

gyík


----------



## Zuriel (2007 Június 6)

sütkérezés


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 6)

napozás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 6)

szójáték


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Június 6)

kolostor


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 6)

*rókabundaszőrgallér*


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 6)

rezeda


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 6)

arzenál


----------



## jidlof (2007 Június 6)

lápilapu


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 6)

utilapu


----------



## jidlof (2007 Június 6)

útravaló


----------



## kelemenk (2007 Június 6)

szalonna (Jó kis magyar szalonna)


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 6)

angyal


----------



## Chicago (2007 Június 6)

bőr


----------



## Szabimax (2007 Június 6)

műbőrtehén


----------



## Chicago (2007 Június 6)

tehénszarv


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Június 6)

világos


----------



## Szabimax (2007 Június 6)

Turbótejföl


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 6)

lösz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 6)

szalon


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 6)

nyár


----------



## remaanla (2007 Június 6)

Balaton


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 6)

remaanla írta:


> Balaton


Ácsi kedves remaanla! Az előző szó utolsó betűjével alkoss új szót, a "*Szólánc*" topikban vagyunk!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 6)

marty80 írta:


> nyár


rusztikus


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 6)

sipoly


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 6)

Lyukas


----------



## Zuriel (2007 Június 7)

zokni


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 7)

illat


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 7)

tömjén


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 7)

nárcisz


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Június 7)

szerelem


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 7)

merészség


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 7)

gát


----------



## gajda (2007 Június 7)

töltés


----------



## koós attila (2007 Június 7)

szex 8D


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 7)

xilofon


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 7)

nikotin


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 7)

neon


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 7)

neveletlen


----------



## torvi (2007 Június 7)

nincsen


----------



## memi59 (2007 Június 7)

narancs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 7)

csótány


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Június 7)

nyíl


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 7)

levél


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 7)

lobogó


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 7)

óriás


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 7)

sorompó


----------



## akadálymentes (2007 Június 7)

ólom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 7)

mérleg


----------



## akadálymentes (2007 Június 7)

galamb


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 7)

béka


----------



## akadálymentes (2007 Június 7)

alagút


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 7)

tóga


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 7)

antilop


----------



## akadálymentes (2007 Június 7)

polip


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 7)

petrezselyem


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 8)

mosómedve


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 8)

esernyő


----------



## blanki (2007 Június 8)

repules


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 8)

sumér


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 8)

rabszolga


----------



## Geza198701 (2007 Június 8)

arany


----------



## tom_stone (2007 Június 8)

hal


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 8)

laboda


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 8)

angolna


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 8)

ananász


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 9)

száguldás


----------



## tom_stone (2007 Június 9)

fagyi


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 9)

ipar


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 9)

ropogós


----------



## tom_stone (2007 Június 9)

grillcsirke


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 9)

egérfogó


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 9)

óriás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 9)

sivatag


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 9)

galagonya


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 9)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 9)

nyúz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 9)

zseb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 9)

bróm


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 10)

morfium


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 10)

mák


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 10)

kokain


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 10)

nagyágyú


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 10)

útlevél


----------



## gajda (2007 Június 10)

lehetőség


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 10)

gondolat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Június 10)

talány


----------



## Kőműves Katus (2007 Június 10)

Titkok...tények és talányok...más szó nem is következhet, mint a ...
mítosz


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 10)

Kőműves Katus írta:


> Titkok...tények és talányok...más szó nem is következhet, mint a ...
> mítosz


nem rossz  ..........de itt nem beszelgetunk es az utolso betuvel kezdodik a kovetkezo szo  
mitosz-szarvas


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 10)

séta


----------



## Trixy (2007 Június 10)

alapozó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 10)

ódivatú


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 10)

útburkolat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 10)

tudat :..:


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 10)

tehetség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 10)

győzelem


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 10)

Táltos írta:


> győzelem


ementáli


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 10)

Táltos írta:


> győzelem


modern


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 10)

neogótikus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 10)

sugár


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sugár


sugárzás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sugár


 

radon


----------



## koós attila (2007 Június 10)

sci-fi


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 10)

Star-Trek


----------



## Kőműves Katus (2007 Június 10)

kalamajka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 10)

adu


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 10)

uborka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 10)

alak


----------



## Trixy (2007 Június 11)

kenyérpirító


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 11)

Trixy írta:


> kenyérpirító


tópart


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 11)

tömeg


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 11)

gabona


----------



## Elisa (2007 Június 11)

alkonyat


----------



## vexilla (2007 Június 11)

takaró


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 11)

rózsaszín


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

vexilla írta:


> takaró


 
ólajtó :..:


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 11)

orias


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

szédületes


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 11)

selyem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

magány


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

nyalánkság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

gyermeké :..:


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

észjárás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

sietős


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

szamár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

rémült


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

tehetős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

segítő


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

őrjít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

tanít


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 11)

tisztesség


----------



## FRAKK3 (2007 Június 11)

gazdagsag


----------



## Kira (2007 Június 11)

gondolat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 11)

tréning


----------



## memi59 (2007 Június 11)

gordeszka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 11)

attrakció


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 11)

óvatos :..:


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 11)

savanyú


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 11)

útelágazás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 12)

subler


----------



## Kőműves Katus (2007 Június 12)

reaktor


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 12)

Kőműves Katus írta:


> reaktor


torta


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 12)

Kőműves Katus írta:


> reaktor


répa


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 12)

acél


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 12)

lemez


----------



## betage (2007 Június 12)

Nagyon megható idős embereket látni, akik kézen fogva SÉTÁLnak


----------



## kiscicus (2007 Június 12)

zegzugos


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 12)

labirintus


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 12)

gomolygó


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 12)

füst


----------



## Kőműves Katus (2007 Június 12)

farkasvakság


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 12)

farkaséhség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 12)

kiscicus írta:


> zegzugos


saját
Ne haragudjatok, de akiknek a szavát átugrottam, legyetek szívesek elolvasni a játékszabályt, miszerint mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni! További jó játékot és szóalkotást! kiss


----------



## Dezsix XXL (2007 Június 12)

találékony


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 12)

nyalóka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 12)

abesszín


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 12)

nívós


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 12)

sikeres


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 12)

sötét


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 12)

temető


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 12)

őrszem


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 12)

mogyoró


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 12)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


 


eb32 írta:


> Nekem ebben a pillanatban a bukaresti Falumúzemot juttatta eszembe. A kép: kellemes napsütéses délután, árnyas sétányok, lelket is nyugtató csend.
> 
> A második szó: TÁRS


 


Antikbakfis írta:


> saját
> Ne haragudjatok, de akiknek a szavát átugrottam, legyetek szívesek elolvasni a játékszabályt, miszerint mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni! További jó játékot és szóalkotást! kiss


na most akkor beleszólok a játékszbályt nem jol tudod , betetem a legelsö 2-t üzenetet evvel indult ez a 'szólánc"topic 
További jo szorakozást


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 12)

mókus


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 13)

kerék


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 13)

körhinta


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 13)

hányinger


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 13)

renyhe


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 13)

idö


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 13)

múlik


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 13)

gyorsan


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 13)

sebesen


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Június 13)

rohanva


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 13)

ezerrel


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 13)

automatikusan


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 13)

loholva


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 13)

lihegve


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 13)

elegendő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 13)

őssejt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 13)

tennivaló :..:


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 13)

sok


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 13)

Táltos írta:


> tennivaló :..:


óralap


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 13)

papsajt


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 13)

tambura


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 13)

ajto


----------



## Dezsix XXL (2007 Június 13)

ocsmány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 13)

nyuszt


----------



## Trixy (2007 Június 13)

téglapor


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 13)

rom


----------



## bubó53 (2007 Június 14)

máz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 14)

zene


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 14)

extázis


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 14)

sav


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 14)

vitriol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 14)

levendula


----------



## szabjass (2007 Június 14)

aroma


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 14)

ananász


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 14)

szöszmösz


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 14)

sziget


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

tornádó :..: kiss


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 14)

ócskavas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

segítés


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 14)

selyem


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 14)

macska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 14)

advent


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

tennivaló :..: kiss


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 14)

órakkor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 14)

rekamié


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

égzengés


----------



## Tower8 (2007 Június 14)

selyem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 14)

méreg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

gomba


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 14)

alvajáró


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

óda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 14)

ajak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

kedves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 14)

sámán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

nyihog


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 14)

gólya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

abalé


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 14)

éticsiga


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

almásrétes


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 14)

Táltos írta:


> almásrétes



testamentum


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 14)

testamentum?)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 14)

Táltos írta:


> almásrétes


 


RE' írta:


> testamentum


 


whitesnow írta:


> testamentum?)[/quote
> 
> *Nem -nem, s-el kell kezdődnie a következő szónak!*


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 15)

Táltos írta:


> almásrétes


sóbálvány


----------



## Kira (2007 Június 15)

nyalóka


----------



## Kampi (2007 Június 15)

alpok


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 15)

kedvenc


----------



## Kampi (2007 Június 15)

cica


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

apró


----------



## Kampi (2007 Június 15)

ól


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

lornyon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

nehéz :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

zafír kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

rubin kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

nász


----------



## Kampi (2007 Június 15)

szél


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 15)

légy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

gyalog


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 15)

gyermek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

kettő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 15)

ősz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

zerge


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 15)

eset


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

tű


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 15)

űr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

rím


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

mondat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 15)

tréfa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

alfa


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 15)

abrak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 15)

kitartó


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 15)

Táltos írta:


> kitartó


tópart

ez a rendszer miért nem az utolsó hozzászólást mutatja? 
-ahelyett, hogy az utolsó OLVASOTTAT mutatná?


----------



## Kampi (2007 Június 15)

tarifa


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 15)

alabástrom


----------



## hajlando (2007 Június 15)

magantulajdon


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Június 15)

nád


----------



## kukinyo (2007 Június 15)

Derékalj


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 15)

játékmackó


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 15)

ópium


----------



## legolas7 (2007 Június 15)

emisszió


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 15)

óriás


----------



## Katalyna (2007 Június 15)

sas


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 15)

sügér


----------



## Katalyna (2007 Június 15)

retek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 15)

kormorán


----------



## Katalyna (2007 Június 15)

nadrág


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 16)

galaxis


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 16)

sáfrány


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 16)

nyárutó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 16)

ólajtó


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 16)

ólom


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 16)

manó


----------



## atapata (2007 Június 16)

ólom


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 16)

atapata írta:


> ólom


lomos

így?


----------



## Trixy (2007 Június 16)

sirály


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 16)

Trixy írta:


> sirály


lyukasztó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 16)

óhaj


----------



## mamaci (2007 Június 16)

játék


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 16)

kaland


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 16)

dinnye


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 16)

esküvő


----------



## Katalyna (2007 Június 16)

papír


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 16)

racka


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 16)

alakúl


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Június 17)

levél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 17)

languszta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 17)

akarat :..:


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Június 17)

tandíjmentesség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 17)

gyakorlat


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Június 17)

távírógép


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 18)

piskóta


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 18)

anakonda


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 18)

alma


----------



## cica68 (2007 Június 18)

Táltos írta:


> gyakorlat


 Meditációs gyakorlat jut az eszembe róla
az én szavam mosoly


----------



## TÜNDI0123 (2007 Június 18)

Kép


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 18)

zsuzsa57 írta:


> alma


acsarkodik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 18)

konténer


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 18)

retek


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 18)

krokodil


----------



## RE' (2007 Június 18)

Culuka írta:


> krokodil


dilemma


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 18)

alligátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 18)

régiség


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 18)

gólem


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 19)

matuzsálem


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 19)

medve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

egy


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

yorkshire


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

egres


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

sárgabarack


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

kakukk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

kémény


----------



## sacmac (2007 Június 19)

Yvette


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

erdő


----------



## sacmac (2007 Június 19)

ősember


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

rozmár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

ránc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

cselló :..: :kiss


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

opus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

sercli :..: kiss


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 19)

kenyér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sercli :..: kiss


 
illik


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

kalap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

pék


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

kapor


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

rekettye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

ernyő


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

őzike


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 19)

esket


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

tobogán


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 19)

nevetés


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 19)

spaniel


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

rozsda


----------



## R.Gyozo (2007 Június 19)

barna


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

Culuka írta:


> spaniel


létra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

Culuka írta:


> spaniel


 


saci47 írta:


> rozsda


 


R.Gyozo írta:


> barna


 
*Sziasztok!*

*Ez a szólánc! mindig a szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődnie a következő szónak:*

*spaniel - ló*


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

alkony


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

nyaláb


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

bokor


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

rózsa


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

alkalmi


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

irodalmi


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

igazgató


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

ódon


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

narancs


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

csónak


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

karaván


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

nedves


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 19)

kelengye


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

narancs


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

sötétkék


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

saci47 írta:


> nedves


szivárvány


----------



## saci47 (2007 Június 19)

körte


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

Táltos írta:


> *Sziasztok!*
> 
> *Ez a szólánc! mindig a szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődnie a következő szónak:*
> 
> *spaniel - ló*


 


saci47 írta:


> alkony


 
*Kedves Saci!*

*Ez nem egy öntörvényű játék, illene betartani a játékszabályokat!*

*Tehát az utolsó szó a ló volt, ó-val kellene kezdődnie a következő szónak és nem a-val.*

*Egyébként nem önmagunkkal játszunk, meg szoktuk várni, amíg valaki ír, s utánna írunk.*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

molly33 írta:


> szivárvány


 
nyakigláb :..: kiss


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

Táltos írta:


> nyakigláb :..: kiss


bábjáték


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

kocka


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

aknatető


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 19)

molly33 írta:


> aknatető


 
őrmester


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

retek


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

Táltos írta:


> retek


kavics


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 19)

molly33 írta:


> kavics


csavar


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 19)

rigó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 19)

orgona


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 20)

album


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

mecset


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

tucat


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 20)

tanít


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 20)

támasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

szivar


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 20)

radír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

ringli


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 20)

időzít


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

tigris


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

sitt


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

tacskó


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 20)

ólommadár


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

ráspoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

lyukfűrész


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

szilva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

agyag


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

galamb :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

begy  :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

gyalog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

gömb


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 20)

bura


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 20)

alabárd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

démon


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 20)

nyugalom


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 20)

:..: :ugras: mandarin


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Június 20)

csupor


----------



## kibola (2007 Június 20)

ropni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

itóka


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Június 20)

alkonyul


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

lemegy


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 20)

yard


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Június 20)

Disneyland


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

derü


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 20)

ügyes


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 20)

sokoldalu


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 20)

unott


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Június 20)

találékony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

nyámnyila


----------



## Mary70 (2007 Június 20)

akadály


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

lyukas


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 20)

sivár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

rop


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 20)

piros


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

sárga


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 20)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

nyikhaj


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 20)

játékos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

segítő :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

őrség :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 20)

guriga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 20)

abrak


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

kakaó


----------



## blabla5 (2007 Június 21)

óra


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

arkangyal


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 21)

lételem


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 21)

mézeskalács


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 21)

csikicsuki


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

iniciálé


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 21)

ébenfaló


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 21)

ónoseső


----------



## vexilla (2007 Június 21)

őserő


----------



## molly33 (2007 Június 21)

őserdő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 21)

őrangyal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

lókötő :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 21)

öblös :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

segítő kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 21)

őrangyal kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

őssejt


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

Antikbakfis írta:


> őrangyal kiss



látomás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

semmi


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

ismeretlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 21)

nagy


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

gyapot


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

tündér


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

remete


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

eleven


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 21)

nemez


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

látszat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

gonsyner írta:


> nemez


 
záróra


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 21)

araszol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

létra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

Abba


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 21)

apród


----------



## gonsyner (2007 Június 21)

dárda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 21)

alma :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 21)

aprólék :..: kiss


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 21)

kendermag


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 22)

gémeskút


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 22)

terebélyes


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 22)

sello


----------



## donquijote (2007 Június 22)

őszinte


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 22)

elefánt


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 22)

őssejt


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 22)

whitesnow írta:


> elefánt



templomtorony


----------



## mrkiss (2007 Június 22)

nyuszifül


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 22)

lapát


----------



## donquijote (2007 Június 22)

torta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 22)

absztrakt


----------



## donquijote (2007 Június 22)

taktus


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 22)

sorompo


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 22)

ostya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 22)

angyal


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 22)

lazac


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 22)

cucli


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 22)

ima


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

asszó


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 22)

okarína


----------



## legolas7 (2007 Június 22)

Aladin


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 22)

nemesfém


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 22)

mandolin


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Június 22)

negyvennégy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

gyékény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

nyaklánc :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

cefre :..: kiss


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 22)

eperpálinka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

abalé


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 22)

értelem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

mondat


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 22)

táltos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

mondás


----------



## gajda (2007 Június 22)

sólyom


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 22)

mese


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 22)

ereklye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

epedő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

öröm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

monokini


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

inkognitó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

ólomláb


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 22)

borozó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

óvatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

sanda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 22)

arra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 22)

aszpirin


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 23)

nosztalgia


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 23)

agy


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 23)

Gyár


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Június 23)

remete


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 23)

eredendő


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Június 23)

őserdő


----------



## gutika (2007 Június 23)

őrbódé


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 23)

életjel


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Június 23)

lóhere


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 23)

emelő :..: kiss


----------



## maam (2007 Június 23)

ősz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 23)

zúz


----------



## maam (2007 Június 23)

zeng


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 23)

gong


----------



## iloma (2007 Június 24)

gereblye


----------



## maam (2007 Június 24)

eledel


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 24)

limonadé


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 24)

édenkert


----------



## biceboca* (2007 Június 24)

tenniszpalya


----------



## pockok (2007 Június 24)

alapító


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

okmány


----------



## maam (2007 Június 24)

nyuszi


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 24)

irgalmas


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 24)

sárkány


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 24)

nyugtató


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 24)

orrszarvú


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 24)

úthenger


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 24)

rendőr


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

rókalány :..: kiss


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 24)

nyúlcipő


----------



## marya (2007 Június 24)

naprendszer


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

aniko45 írta:


> nyúlcipő[/quote
> 
> 
> őrangyal


----------



## marya (2007 Június 24)

négyzetkilométer


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

Táltos írta:


> aniko45 írta:
> 
> 
> > nyúlcipő[/quote
> ...


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

marya írta:


> naprendszer


 


marya írta:


> négyzetkilométer


 
*Szia!*

*Már tegnap is probléma volt veled, kérlek legalább a szabályt olvasd el, ha nem értetted meg a korábbít.   Ne írjál össze-vissza mindent sem itt, sem másutt,   hanem illeszkedj be a játékba.*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

Antikbakfis írta:


> Táltos írta:
> 
> 
> > lajbli
> ...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

rabsic :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

csiga :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

akarat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

takargat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

takaró


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

oh


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 24)

hűhó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

ózon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

nózi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

ital


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

limonádé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

égzengés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

sík


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

kos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

sors


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

szellő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

ösvény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

nyaralás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

sárm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

marad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

direkt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

tennivaló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

olvasás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 24)

sietés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 24)

surran


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 25)

nagyi


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 25)

illik


----------



## donquijote (2007 Június 25)

keszkenő


----------



## gutika (2007 Június 25)

őzgida


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 25)

aranyos


----------



## max8 (2007 Június 25)

savanyusag


----------



## max8 (2007 Június 25)

galagonyas


----------



## max8 (2007 Június 25)

szalamandra


----------



## max8 (2007 Június 25)

aszaltszilva


----------



## max8 (2007 Június 25)

akreditacios


----------



## bad11111 (2007 Június 25)

sárgabarack


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 25)

kenguru


----------



## napfeny (2007 Június 25)

box


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 25)

marty80 írta:


> kenguru



ugar


----------



## napfeny (2007 Június 25)

traktor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

napfeny írta:


> traktor


Kedves napfény! Az előző szó utolsó betűjével alkoss új szót - így szól a játékszabály! kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

marty80 írta:


> ugar


retikül


----------



## napfeny (2007 Június 25)

Én elolvastam az nyitó szöveget és ott azt irta ami a szóról elsőre eszünkbe jutt azt kell leirni és nem az utolsó betűvel kell másik szót alkotni, na csak ennyit.

tehát ugar akkor is traktor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

napfeny írta:


> Én elolvastam az nyitó szöveget és ott azt irta ami a szóról elsőre eszünkbe jutt azt kell leirni és nem az utolsó betűvel kell másik szót alkotni, na csak ennyit.
> 
> tehát ugar akkor is traktor


Nem vitatkozni kellene, hanem visszanézni, hogy mit csinálnak a többiek!
Ha az ember valahol új, azért elfogadja a jótanácsot, és nem paprikázódik fel, hogy "akkor is"......


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 25)

Antikbakfis írta:


> retikül



lemez (...lejárt ... )


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

zendül(Ő)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

zendül(Ő)


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 25)

mi van itt ma dupla vagy semmit játszunk ???

lehetetlen !


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

nyugi!


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 25)

indián


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 25)

némber


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 25)

remek :..: kiss


----------



## Brigi (2007 Június 26)

kotnyeles


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 26)

szószátyár


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 26)

ricinus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

sarj


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 26)

jég


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

griff


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 26)

firka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

akvarell


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 26)

beléndek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

Spita írta:


> beléndek


A "Szólánc"-ban az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni! Hajrá Spita!


----------



## ricinus (2007 Június 26)

mosómedve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

ricinus írta:


> mosómedve


A fenti "útmutatást" Neked is szánom. Az utolsó szó *akvarell* volt, tehát *l*-lel kezdődik a következő szó.....


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 26)

lóhere


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

elefánt


----------



## maam (2007 Június 26)

tündér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

remek :..: kiss


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 26)

kobold


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

dúvad


----------



## maam (2007 Június 26)

dongó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

ólevendula


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 26)

alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

marokkó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

ódzkodó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

orr


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 26)

rege


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

eresz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

szeglet


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 26)

tetszeleg


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 26)

gézengúz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

zenegép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 26)

pipi


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 26)

ismerős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

sós


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 26)

sivár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

remete


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 26)

eszmecsere


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

ellenfél


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 26)

ladik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 26)

kedves :..: kiss


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 27)

sajtos


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 27)

sivár


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 27)

rejtelmes


----------



## marya (2007 Június 27)

sérelem


----------



## zmrzlna (2007 Június 27)

mostoha


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

akvárium


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Június 27)

madar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

rokon


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Június 27)

nevetés


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 27)

sün


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

nárcisz


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 27)

zene


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 27)

eper


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 27)

rozmár


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

rigó


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 27)

ólom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

mamutt


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

taszít


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

tolat


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

tavasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

sziget


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

telepules


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

sufni


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

iker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

rozé


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

elelem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

moszat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

temerdek


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 27)

kiskutya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

alamizsna


----------



## whitesnow (2007 Június 27)

anakonda


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

aligator


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

rozetta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

alvas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

sérv


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 27)

vízpart


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

tunya


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

apaly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

jatagán


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

nevnapos :smile:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

siheder


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

ramgondoltam :smile:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

méltányolom


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

masvalami!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

istráng


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

goromba


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

alkuvó


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

ovatlan


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 27)

neveletlen


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 27)

nemzet


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 27)

terem


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 27)

teremtette


----------



## atta456 (2007 Június 27)

bocsi elnéztem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

atta456 írta:


> terem


medence


----------



## napfeny (2007 Június 27)

ember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 27)

remete


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 27)

energia


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 27)

almafa


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

alak


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 27)

kalap


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 27)

pokol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 27)

lóval :..: kiss


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 27)

lepedő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 27)

őserő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 27)

összetörsz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 27)

szépítve


----------



## evajudit (2007 Június 28)

esetleges


----------



## yvette (2007 Június 28)

serleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

girland


----------



## malawy (2007 Június 28)

csalad


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 28)

durcas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

süket


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Június 28)

tereget


----------



## Marica (2007 Június 28)

ruhát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

tróger


----------



## Bogey (2007 Június 28)

rétes


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 28)

seprű


----------



## Bogey (2007 Június 28)

űrhajó


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 28)

meteorit


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 28)

toll


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

látomás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Június 28)

sóhaj


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

jóság


----------



## pannácska (2007 Június 28)

gombos


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 28)

süllő


----------



## maam (2007 Június 28)

lővész


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

Culuka írta:


> süllő


 

öblös :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

sámli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

imahely


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

lyukas


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 28)

selymes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

saroglya :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

Aba :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

analóg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

gúny


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

nyerc


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

cirmos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

sámli


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

idea


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

amulett


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 28)

tekerő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

tatár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

rum


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

most?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

tölts!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 28)

sietek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 28)

kevered?


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 29)

dáridó?


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 29)

óvoda


----------



## SAAG (2007 Június 29)

almáspite


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

emlékkönyv


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 29)

vasarlas


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

sajtóhiba


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 29)

abszolut


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

terítő


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 29)

orjong


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

galád


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

dárdahegy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

gyalu


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

udvarol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 29)

lajhár


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

rágalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

marabu


----------



## Culuka (2007 Június 29)

uszkár


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Június 29)

rigó


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

óramű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

űz


----------



## pockok (2007 Június 29)

zenél


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 29)

lépdel


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

lebeg


----------



## maam (2007 Június 29)

görbe


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

eredő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

öreg


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 29)

gríz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

zimankó :..: kiss


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 29)

óbor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

rokon


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

napa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

alapja


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

akarja


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

ameddig


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

gondolat


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Június 29)

teremtő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

ős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

sima


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2007 Június 29)

akaratos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

somfordál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

ledől


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

lépked


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 29)

diadal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

lenge


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

elfeledett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

tette?


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Június 29)

evőkanál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Június 29)

engesztelhetetlen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 29)

naplopó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

ópárlat


----------



## hontalan (2007 Június 29)

tápláló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

ódon


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Június 29)

nemes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 29)

sima


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2007 Június 29)

lelkes


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Június 30)

harsány


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Június 30)

fegyelmezettlen


----------



## jovanna (2007 Június 30)

neveletlen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 30)

bármikor~kimehet írta:


> lelkes


 


zozo77 írta:


> harsány


 


gazdagpapahun írta:


> fegyelmezettlen


 
*Halihó! ez a szólánc!!!  *
*Mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó. *
*Kérlek benneteket, figyeljetek oda. *


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 30)

jovanna írta:


> neveletlen


 
nincs


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

csintalan


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 30)

geometria


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Június 30)

nedves



myszty írta:


> csintalan


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

sin


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

nádpálca


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 30)

alamizsna


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

akumlátor


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

rotáció


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

radiátor


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

ólom


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

monostor


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

rock


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

kolostor


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

répa


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

antológia


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

anakonda


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

andalog


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

gát


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

tétova


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

ablak


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

keringő


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

őrmester


----------



## myszty (2007 Június 30)

remekmű


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 30)

űrhajó


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Június 30)

óralánc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Június 30)

celluloid :..: kiss


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 1)

diafilm


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

mesejáték


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 1)

körtánc


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

cilinder


----------



## jovanna (2007 Július 1)

repedtfazék


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 1)

énekelek


----------



## malawy (2007 Július 1)

elkoltoztem


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 1)

nembírtad


----------



## imoli (2007 Július 1)

emlékképek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

jovanna írta:


> repedtfazék


kuvasz


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

szivárvány


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 1)

nyírfa


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 1)

alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

misztikus :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 1)

szerény :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

nyájas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 1)

segítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

örökifjú


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

újvilág


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

gavallér


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Július 1)

rakéta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

atom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 1)

meleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

grádics


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 1)

csokoládé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

édes


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Július 1)

sötét


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

töltött


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

tipp


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

pirított


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

tepertő


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 1)

őserdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

őz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 1)

zivatar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

ravatal


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 1)

lebernyeg


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 1)

gazdag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 1)

göndör


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 1)

ragyogó :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

oltári


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

szentség


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> oltári



marhaság


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 2)

gálya


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 2)

akadály


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

nemszeretem fékez de megoldjuk


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 2)

lassuagyu írta:


> szentség


Kérlek figyelj a szabályra!!!

gödör - ragyogó - oltári - ivel kell kezdődni a következő szónak


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> oltári


Akkor folytassuk innen
idom


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 2)

Mercédesz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

molly33 írta:


> Kérlek figyelj a szabályra!!!
> 
> gödör - ragyogó - oltári - ivel kell kezdődni a következő szónak


elolvastam az eindító oldalt ott azvan , hogy ami legelősször jut eszembe, de akkor folytatom így volt

mercédesz

szarkaláb
ez már tényleg szólánc és nem asszociáció
ki kellene javítani a téma indító sorokat


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

bálterem


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

megejtették


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

keringő


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

őrültjólenne


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

eszméletlen


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

nulla


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

alma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

adoptál


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> adoptál


lelkész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

szivacs


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> szivacs


csüggedő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

ősi


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

ismerős


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

savanyú


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Útvonal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

libegő


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Ősember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

ravatal


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

lepedő


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

elme


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

turf


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

kamu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> kamu


valamit korrigáltál zozo és köztem, és ő is az övét, mert remete volt, most meg lepedőt látok.... nagyon eltévedtünk!


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> valamit korrigáltál zozo és köztem, és ő is az övét, mert remete volt, most meg lepedőt látok.... nagyon eltévedtünk!


Nem korrigáltam semmit, de lehet, hogy már összekeverem a topic-okat
Akkor most honnan is folytassuk?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> Nem korrigáltam semmit, de lehet, hogy már összekeverem a topic-okat
> Akkor most honnan is folytassuk?


ha kamu, hát legyen kamu 
undok


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

kezes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

silány


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

nyájas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

satnya


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

avas


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

sajt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

trampli


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

igaz


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

yvette írta:


> igaz


záróra


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

anyag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

gaz


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

Zadar


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

zima


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

yvette írta:


> Zadar


rágógumi


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Alföld


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

myszty írta:


> rágógumi


ismeret


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

tehetség


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

garat


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

tekerő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

őriz


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Zártosztály


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

lyukas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

suhanc


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Ezt is jól elcsesztük
részlet a topic indítóbol:
"a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor"
Szóval nem az utolsó betű a lényeg.
szóval: suhanc?
voltam


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> Ezt is jól elcsesztük
> részlet a topic indítóbol:
> "a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor"
> Szóval nem az utolsó betű a lényeg.
> ...


Nem csesztük el, ez a kezdetek óta megváltozott, jól csináljuk, hidd el; mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni. Ne kérdezd, hogy mikor, de tényleg így változott...


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> Nem csesztük el, ez a kezdetek óta megváltozott, jól csináljuk, hidd el; mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni. Ne kérdezd, hogy mikor, de tényleg így változott...


Akkor mire jó az "utolsóbol első" topic?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> Akkor mire jó az "utolsóbol első" topic?


Ott az utolsó szótaggal kell új szót alkotni. De vannak faramuci helyzetek, és hogy ne álljon meg a játék, apró "csalás" negengedett: pl. egy betűvel több, vagy eggyel kevesebb, amivel kezded a következőt, de ez tényleg csak akkor....


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> suhanc[/quote
> 
> csellengő:..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

öleb :..:kiss


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

birka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

angol


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> angol


létra


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

asztal


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

yvette írta:


> asztal


lakás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

sátor


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Táltos írta:


> sátor


róka


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

adó


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

óda


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

angol


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

lovag


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

gáz


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

gerely


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 2)

lyukas


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

satu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

ugar


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ugar


ragály


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

lyukas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

lyukas 
(egyszerre!)


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 2)

sekély


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> lyukas
> (egyszerre!)


savas


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

sas


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

saras


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sut


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sut


törköly


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 2)

lyukas


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Culuka írta:


> lyukas


sirály


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 2)

lyukasztás


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Culuka írta:


> lyukasztás


seregély


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 2)

lyukfűrész


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Culuka írta:


> lyukfűrész


szószék


----------



## sanyi46 (2007 Július 2)

kérész


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

sanyi46 írta:


> kérész


szalag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

giccs


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> giccs


(c)csiga


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

alapos


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

zozo77 írta:


> alapos


sajtos


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

sós


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 2)

zozo77 írta:


> sós


savas


----------



## marya (2007 Július 2)

sütemény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

nyelő


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

őrnagyúr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

robaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

javít :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

téma :..: kiss


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

:..: kissakadémia:777:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

alterego


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 2)

okos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

siker


----------



## ditt (2007 Július 2)

tehetetlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

ditt írta:


> tehetetlen


Előző szó utolsó betűjével, Kedves ditt! kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

nepper


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sámán


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sámán


nesimán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

negró


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

órás


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Július 2)

süldő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

összes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

sok


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

kevés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sáp


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

pépes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sólyom


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

magas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

suta


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

akaratos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sáfrány


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

nyamvadt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

tuti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

anyós


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

sápadt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

trikó


----------



## _Ádám_ (2007 Július 2)

ószövetség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

gyónás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 2)

sáfár


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

ramazuri


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Július 2)

ima


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

alamuszi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

inkognitó :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

óvatosság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

gyakorta


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

alkalmanként


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 2)

tekintetes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 2)

sietős


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 2)

septibe


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

ebihal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

lift


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

tölcsér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

raffia


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

alfa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

antenna


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

agár


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 3)

rojt


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

tavasz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

yvette írta:


> tavasz


szeder


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

ribizli


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ribizli


itóka


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

akarat


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

tehetős


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

sikeres


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

yvette írta:


> akarat


teringettét


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

toleráns


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

yvette írta:


> sikeres


szeretnék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

kismalac


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> kismalac



házikó bocsánat c-vel cubák


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 3)

tégla


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

tivornya


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

angolna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

anakonda


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> anakonda



ajmekkora


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

anyányi


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

irama


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

armatúra


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

altatódala


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

ambrózia


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

aroma


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

anagramma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

angyal


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

lengyel


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

légnemű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

űrszonda


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

antik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

kösz


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

szivesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

nomád


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

dezertőr


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

rokonszenv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

vélemény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

nyilvános


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

sovány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

nyápic


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

cingár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

roskatag


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 3)

rendőr


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

riporter


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 3)

rendelő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

őrség


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

gépállomás


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 3)

sivatag


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

görögtűz


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 3)

zebra


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 3)

alazatos :..:


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 3)

sorsolás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

sistereg :..:


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 3)

gerinces


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

silbak


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 3)

kecske


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 3)

egér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

rianás


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Július 3)

remete


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Július 3)

sáska
/bocs!/


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 3)

eperrel


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Július 3)

lavina


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 3)

alagút


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 3)

tiramisu


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 3)

unalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

maláta


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 3)

aranyos


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 3)

sajt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

túzok


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

kazal


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

leány


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

nyulacska


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

alabárd


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

dárda


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

almaszósz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

szedermártás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

szeretem?


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

megeszem


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

majszolod?


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

degeszre


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

estére?


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 3)

etetőmbe


----------



## pannácska (2007 Július 3)

elteszed?


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 3)

dáridó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 3)

óvatos :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 3)

settenkedő


----------



## marya (2007 Július 3)

őserdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

őrült


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 3)

terrorista


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

ausztrál


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Július 3)

lengyel


----------



## marya (2007 Július 3)

lapít


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

tompor


----------



## marya (2007 Július 3)

rónaság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

gnóm


----------



## marya (2007 Július 3)

madár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

rejtvény


----------



## marya (2007 Július 3)

nyelvtan


----------



## gazdagpapahun (2007 Július 3)

nádor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 3)

román


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 3)

narancs


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 3)

csiga


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

adrenalin


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

nevetés


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

selyemhernyó


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 4)

orgona


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

alkóv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

virág


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

gazda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

abszurd :..:


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 4)

dorombol


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

:..:lefetyel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

latyak


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

:..:kanális


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

sémi kiss


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

iskolázatlan
(de nem tudom mi a sémi)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

lassuagyu írta:


> iskolázatlan
> (de nem tudom mi a sémi)


néma
(egy nyelv)


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

alél
(tényleg )


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

lábadozik


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 4)

késlekedés


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

simogat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

tapint


----------



## kibola (2007 Július 4)

teper


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

rámol :..:


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

lottó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

ótvar


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

redves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

surlódik


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

kovakő


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

őriz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

zápor


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

rozsda


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

remete

Bocsi, ez egyszerre ment...


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

adó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

ósdi


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

iniciálé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

éter


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 4)

retus


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

shrek


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

ketrec


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

colostok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

katarzis


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

sok


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

kos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

sumák


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

kecske


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

erős


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

sodrás

(gyere alana)


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

sekély


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

yeti


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

idom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

mítosz


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

szeretet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

társ


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

társ - sekély - lyukbiliárd

dákó


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

molly33 írta:


> társ - sekély - lyukbiliárd
> 
> dákó



óbégat


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 4)

tanuló


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 4)

oltalom


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

megvéd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

diadém


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 4)

mandolin


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

Culuka írta:


> mandolin



nefelejcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

csicseriborsó


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> csicseriborsó



óvárisajt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

topán


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

netán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

nocsak


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

kacsóm


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

máskor


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> máskor


rámsóz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

zóna


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

ambrozia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

alga


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

Antikbakfis írta:


> alga


am algá m


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 4)

marabú


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 4)

újságos


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 4)

Brigi írta:


> újságos


sorbanállás


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 4)

sujtás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 4)

státusz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

szuper


----------



## vexilla (2007 Július 4)

rózsás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

sicc


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 4)

ci-ci


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 4)

irka


----------



## vexilla (2007 Július 4)

reszelő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 4)

vexilla írta:


> reszelő



Ő-Ő-Ő-hOGY KÖVETKEZETT A RESSZELŐ?


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Július 4)

:mrgreen:


vexilla írta:


> reszelő


 
őserdő


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 4)

Őrszem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

meló


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 4)

Ól


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 4)

lila


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 4)

asszony


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 4)

nyegle kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 5)

encián


----------



## jovanna (2007 Július 5)

nemtörődöm


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 5)

mafla


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Július 5)

aligátor


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 5)

radiátor


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 5)

rádium


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 5)

médium


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 5)

mókus


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 5)

sólyom


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 5)

misztikum


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 5)

merengés :..: kiss


----------



## gajda (2007 Július 5)

selytelem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 5)

meszelés


----------



## Zigomer (2007 Július 6)

Segesvár


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 6)

ringló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 6)

ószeres


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

sárgadinnye :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 6)

eredetmegjelölés :..:kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

sietős


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 6)

suttog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

gügyög


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 6)

gargalizál


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 6)

Antikbakfis írta:


> gargalizál


lebzsel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 6)

link


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 6)

kegyes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

szöveges


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 6)

sátor


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 6)

ravasz


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 6)

szerencse


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

eleven


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

nászinduló


----------



## marya (2007 Július 6)

óradíj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

jóravaló


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

órásmester


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

rózsa


----------



## memi59 (2007 Július 6)

adakozas


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 6)

sárkány


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Július 6)

nyavalya


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

andalog


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 6)

galopp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

paripa


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

alvajáró


----------



## marya (2007 Július 6)

ózon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

nagyon


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

nomád


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

dermedt :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

tatami


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

iskola


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

alabárdos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

sebesség


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 6)

gesztus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 6)

sietős


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 7)

sereg


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

góliát


----------



## Alana (2007 Július 7)

titán


----------



## balkan (2007 Július 7)

törpe


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

eltört


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 7)

takarít


----------



## zozo77 (2007 Július 7)

táltos


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

sejtelmes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 7)

siker


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 7)

rigó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 7)

oltalom


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 7)

mandolin


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

Culuka írta:


> mandolin


nábob


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 7)

bitrok


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

molly33 írta:


> bitrok



kába


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 7)

alkalom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Július 7)

manócska


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Július 7)

altatódalkiss


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 7)

lakodalom


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 7)

molly33 írta:


> lakodalom


macerál


----------



## marya (2007 Július 7)

laboratórium


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

mestermunka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

aknamunka :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

aranymosás


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 7)

sütnivaló


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 7)

kalács


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

csoki


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

ízes


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

sólett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

tinta


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

andalog


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

galagonya


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

amazon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

nyomoz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 7)

zihált


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

tudós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 7)

sóhaj


----------



## memi59 (2007 Július 8)

javulas


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 8)

sápkór


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 8)

rókafarok


----------



## pannácska (2007 Július 8)

kegyelemdöfés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

slafrok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 8)

kitűző :..: kiss


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 8)

kardigán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

Táltos írta:


> kitűző :..: kiss


őzlábgomba :..:kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 8)

akta


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 8)

atka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

aztán


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 8)

nomád


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

dinamit


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 8)

taposóakna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

aggastyán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 8)

nagyonöreg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

gusztus


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 8)

spenót


----------



## marya (2007 Július 8)

tábor


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 8)

rőzse


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

elevátor


----------



## marya (2007 Július 8)

régiség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

gravírozás


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 8)

sündisznó


----------



## marya (2007 Július 8)

óhajtó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 8)

ócskás


----------



## marya (2007 Július 8)

spektrum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 9)

melankólia


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 9)

almabor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 9)

ring


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 9)

Gurul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 9)

lidérc


----------



## agnetazseka (2007 Július 9)

cédrus


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

szék


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

kalap


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

pizsama


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

alma


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

alkohol


----------



## Jackye (2007 Július 9)

lámpion


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Július 9)

napóra


----------



## zsuzsa57 (2007 Július 9)

anakonda


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 9)

afázia


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 9)

arany


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 9)

nyakék


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 9)

kelet


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 9)

távol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 9)

lovarda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 9)

ambroza:..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 9)

apát:..:kiss


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 10)

támasz


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

szerep


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

pocsék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 10)

kisért :..: kiss


----------



## dorina0606 (2007 Július 10)

távol


----------



## Lonestar (2007 Július 10)

lőrés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

serény


----------



## Lonestar (2007 Július 10)

Nyálas


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

sövény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

nyomaték


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 10)

késedelem


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

májgyulladás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

sebtapasz


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

Szégyen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

négyzet


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

téglalap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

piramis


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

sólyomszem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

marabutoll


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

lélekgyógyászat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

trófeagyüjtemény


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

Nyakkendőtű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

üstököscsillag


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

gémeskút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

tatár


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

rátarti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

istenfélő


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

őrvénylés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

sugall


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

látóhatár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

rideg


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

génsebészet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> génsebészet


(nem akarok belepofádzani, de sorra elsütöd a jobbnál-jobb összetett szavakat ide) 
turf


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> (nem akarok belepofádzani, de sorra elsütöd a jobbnál-jobb összetett szavakat ide)
> turf


akkora a kapacitásom, hogy nem számít:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

mi az a turf?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> mi az a turf?


úgy rémlik, hogy lóversenyben futam, de utánanézek pontosan....


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

falazás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

sarc


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

cél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

lazac


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 10)

caplat


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 10)

tartalék


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 10)

kakakó


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 10)

bocsi
kakaó


----------



## manowari (2007 Július 10)

reggeli


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 10)

irigylésreméltó


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 10)

Ó-definom


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 10)

megennéd


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 10)

dehogy


----------



## agnetazseka (2007 Július 10)

szeretem


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 10)

Tele_hold írta:


> dehogy


gyakorló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 10)

óvás


----------



## mamaci (2007 Július 11)

selymes


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Július 11)

simogato


----------



## Fortuna7 (2007 Július 11)

Álom


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 11)

munka


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 11)

természet


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 11)

tehén


----------



## Lens (2007 Július 11)

naptej​


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 11)

jaguár


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 11)

rája


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 11)

agár


----------



## Lens (2007 Július 11)

rendőr


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 11)

rab


----------



## Lens (2007 Július 11)

bezárva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 11)

akaszt


----------



## Lens (2007 Július 11)

temető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 11)

őriz


----------



## Lens (2007 Július 11)

zártkert


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 11)

terel


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 11)

lemez


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 11)

zár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 11)

retesz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 11)

szem


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 11)

matat


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 11)

tesz-vesz


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 11)

szónokol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 11)

lajhár


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 11)

rezdül


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 11)

lobban


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 11)

napfény


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 11)

nyár


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 11)

rémület


----------



## mrs megfontolt (2007 Július 12)

félelem


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 12)

molly33 írta:


> rémület



tehetség


----------



## Csoti (2007 Július 12)

gondolat


----------



## kisbit (2007 Július 12)

ötlet


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

teve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 12)

elvetemült


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

Táltos írta:


> elvetemült


ez hogy is jött a gondolathoz?
Ezt így nem egyí másik topic-ban játszák?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 12)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> teve


 


Táltos írta:


> elvetemült


 


Koroknay Bela írta:


> ez hogy is jött a gondolathoz?
> Ezt így nem egyí másik topic-ban játszák?


 
*Teve, ezt írtad* *- mivel e-vel végződik, jó hozzá a következő e-vel kezdődő szó, mivel ez szólánc.*


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

Táltos írta:


> *Teve, ezt írtad* *- mivel e-vel végződik, jó hozzá a következő e-vel kezdődő szó, mivel ez szólánc.*


Roszull idéztem be? Gondolat-ra az ötlet nem stimmelt.


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

Táltos írta:


> elvetemült


tépelődik


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

káprázatos


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

sakkfigura


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

alkalmazott


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

tanár


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

rakat


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

talány


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

nyavaja


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

alkat


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

taktika


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

atmoszféra


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

alkalmatlan


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

navigátor


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

reaktor


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

radioaktív


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

vektor


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 12)

rémálom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 12)

mostanság


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

gát


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

tornádó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 12)

óhaja


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

angolna


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

alaprajz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

zajos


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

sár


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

rugalmas


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

S.o.s


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

segítségkiss


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

görnyedünk


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

kellemes?


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

soha


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

akkor


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 12)

rajta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 12)

apát


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

táltos


----------



## Theodora (2007 Július 12)

sikló


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

órásműhely


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 12)

yard


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

duna


----------



## Mary70 (2007 Július 12)

alatt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 12)

temető


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

őrség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 12)

girland


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

demagóg


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 12)

genetika


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

anonymus

Jó éjt!


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

anonymus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 12)

sóhaj


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

jajgatás


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 12)

sikítás


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 12)

sajnálat


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 12)

terepszállás


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

sompolyog


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Július 13)

gúnár


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

rivaldafény


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Július 13)

nyul


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 13)

limuzin


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 13)

nemes


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 13)

Selymes


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 13)

sima


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 13)

aranyozott


----------



## BaliX (2007 Július 13)

Triatlon


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

nemoda


----------



## BaliX (2007 Július 13)

anekdota


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

Aloha


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

anakonda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

arrafelé


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

éjjelente


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

elmetükre


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 13)

erény :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

nyomolvasó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 13)

óraüveg


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

gomblyuk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

kőtörő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 13)

óvás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

Táltos írta:


> kőtörő


 


Antikbakfis írta:


> óvás


 

:656: eltévedtél?


őrjítő


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 13)

Táltos írta:


> kőtörő


őslénytan


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 13)

napsugár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 13)

rádióhullám


----------



## ergono (2007 Július 14)

mézesmadzag


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 14)

gokart


----------



## ergono (2007 Július 14)

telefon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 14)

napfény


----------



## syor (2007 Július 14)

hullámlovas


----------



## syor (2007 Július 14)

bocs....
holdsugár


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 14)

Brigi írta:


> napfény


nyaralás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 14)

sikeres


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 14)

segély


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 14)

lyukasztó


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 15)

ora


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

alabárdos


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 15)

serpenyô


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

őslénytan


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 15)

nevetes


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

siker


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 15)

románc


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 15)

Cenzúra


----------



## tuci19 (2007 Július 15)

androméda


----------



## alberth (2007 Július 15)

arkangyal


----------



## vexilla (2007 Július 15)

látomás


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 15)

*David Wilkerson
*


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 15)

/hmmm....most elrontottam??? mert mielőtt beírtam volna,megnéztem a topic indítását,és ott többek közt ez van írva: "Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett." szóval,amint látom,itt pedig az előző szó utolsó betűjével írjátok a szavakat!!! most akkor melyiket szeressem?????/


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 15)

lakat írta:


> /hmmm....most elrontottam??? mert mielőtt beírtam volna,megnéztem a topic indítását,és ott többek közt ez van írva: "Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett." szóval,amint látom,itt pedig az előző szó utolsó betűjével írjátok a szavakat!!! most akkor melyiket szeressem?????/


 
arkangyal - látomás -siker - r


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 15)

rosszallás))))


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 15)

lakat írta:


> rosszallás))))


(No-no)

segítség


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 15)

gólya


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Július 15)

alkonyat


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 15)

tükör


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

rumli


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

intermezzo


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

orángután


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

nimfománia


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

normálisan


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

akasztófa


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

admirális


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

sarc


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

cukorfalat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

turbán


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

neurologiai


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

illat


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

tópart


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

talizmán


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 15)

nagymami


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

iksz


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

szalámi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

iker


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

ravasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

szokás


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

siess


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 15)

sietek


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

kerge


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 15)

este


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

eper


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 15)

remek


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

kavalkád


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 15)

dőreség


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 15)

görögdinnye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 15)

ennivaló


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

ócsárol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 15)

lenéz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 15)

zakatol


----------



## gajda (2007 Július 15)

lóbál


----------



## ergono (2007 Július 16)

lélek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

kaszkadőr


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 16)

roadshow
Na jó valami mást írok
retek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

korcs


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 16)

csigavér


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 16)

rumli


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 16)

iszik


----------



## lakat (2007 Július 16)

kávé


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 16)

érem


----------



## Kurisz (2007 Július 16)

gazdag


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 16)

görögdinnye


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

tuni66 írta:


> érem


érem - mag - gazdag - görögdinnye - 

ebéd


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

dorong


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

görögdinnye


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

estebéd


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

dióbél


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

lilaakác


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

cica


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

auror


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

répa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

abalé :..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

élvezet :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

tudós


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

sáfár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

rezsó


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

óvoda


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

arany


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

nyakravaló


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

óarany


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

molly33 írta:


> óarany


nyafogó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

óvárisajt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

turista


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

ónozás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

Táltos írta:


> turista


alvajáró


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

myszty írta:


> ónozás


sétahajő


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

óperencia


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

myszty írta:


> ónozás


sétahajó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

okos


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

sikeres


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

szép


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

páva


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 16)

ablak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

kapor


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

rajta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

ajtaja


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

apród


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

dogma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

amazon


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

nadragulya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

apostol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

lelkészek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

klimax


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

xilofon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

nocsak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

kacska


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

aprócska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

aránytalan


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

nárcisz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 16)

zúzmara


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 16)

Ararát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 16)

tarack


----------



## mamaci (2007 Július 17)

kedves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 17)

sorvad


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 17)

délceg


----------



## Corrie (2007 Július 17)

goromba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 17)

anyás


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Július 17)

simuló


----------



## memi59 (2007 Július 17)

orias


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Július 17)

satnya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 17)

akkord


----------



## Corrie (2007 Július 17)

dalol


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 Július 17)

sárga


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 17)

Corrie írta:


> dalol


lehetőség


----------



## maam (2007 Július 17)

gépezet


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 17)

trapéz


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 17)

zabkása


----------



## maam (2007 Július 17)

alabástrom


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 17)

abszurd


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 17)

maam írta:


> alabástrom


meleg


----------



## kicsikata (2007 Július 17)

dunyha


----------



## Kincsy (2007 Július 17)

adottság


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 17)

gerontológia


----------



## tuni66 (2007 Július 18)

akasztófa


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Július 18)

aranyhal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 18)

lepény


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 18)

nyúlbőr


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Július 18)

repulô


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 18)

őrtorony


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 18)

nyalóka


----------



## yvette (2007 Július 18)

alvás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 18)

szuper


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 18)

ragyogás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 18)

sugárzás


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 18)

szárnyalás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 18)

szerep


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 19)

piskota


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 19)

arasz


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Július 19)

remete


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Július 19)

már megint elrontottam :-(((((

szakáll


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 19)

lakat
(nem baj, majd belejössz!)


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 19)

terítő


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 19)

őz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 19)

zivatar


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 19)

raj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 19)

jukka


----------



## sandyke (2007 Július 19)

VIZILABDA....ha már vizes sportok


----------



## sandyke (2007 Július 19)

nem ide bocsi


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 19)

Antikbakfis írta:


> jukka


algebra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 19)

ananász


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 19)

szita


----------



## Táltos (2007 Július 19)

akkor


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 19)

rémes


----------



## zajcsik (2007 Július 20)

Alkony


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 20)

nyalóka


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 20)

ablak


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 20)

katedrális


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 20)

saláta


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 20)

alma


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 20)

ananász


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 21)

szerencse


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 21)

eper


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 21)

retek


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 21)

kelkáposzta


----------



## KellyOES (2007 Július 21)

főzelék


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 22)

finom


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 22)

édes


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 22)

mézes


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 22)

kalács


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 22)

Culuka írta:


> kelkáposzta


abszolút


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 22)

tökéletes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 22)

suszter


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 22)

radír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 23)

repesz


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 23)

szalag


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 23)

gúla


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 23)

alma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 23)

adoptál


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 23)

lapát


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 23)

telek


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 23)

kert


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

tél


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

lét


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

tartály


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

lyuk


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

kanna


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

alamizsna


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

akna


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

adat


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

targonca


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

alaplap


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

paplan


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

napozóágy


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

gyűjtő


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

őz


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

zene


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

emlék


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

kér


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

répa


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

ambulancia


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

analízis


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

sátor


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

rokka


----------



## zsuzsci (2007 Július 24)

abrosz


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 24)

szoknya


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 24)

koldus


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 24)

szegény


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Július 24)

királyfi


----------



## andicica (2007 Július 24)

békacsók


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Július 24)

*csókkirály*

(most szerényen nem magamra gondolok.....kiss , még jó, hogy nem nagy az egóm!  )


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 24)

Yeti
Mostmár Ne Változgassatok


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Hungária
Fenyő énekelte


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 24)

Ambrózia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 24)

aljzat


----------



## bixy (2007 Július 24)

Antikbakfis írta:


> aljzat


tároló


----------



## Arima3 (2007 Július 24)

anyós


----------



## szalami (2007 Július 25)

sárkány


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 25)

szalami írta:


> sárkány


nyugalom


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 25)

Arima3 írta:


> anyós


sóska


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 25)

lassuagyu írta:


> Yeti
> Mostmár Ne Változgassatok


igazság


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 25)

Hiaklo írta:


> igazság


gólya


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 25)

Hiaklo írta:


> gólya


alabárd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 25)

dromedár


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 25)

rágógumi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 25)

iskola


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

andalog


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 26)

gazember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

ripacs


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

csók


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 26)

kos


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

sors


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

sérv


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

verem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

mert


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

torok


----------



## Arima3 (2007 Július 26)

kacsa


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

akarat


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

ténfereg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

gurul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

lapít


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

traktor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

rokon


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

nyargal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

nikotin


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 26)

napos


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

sétál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

lokátor


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

rohan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

nóniusz


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

szalad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

dúdol


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 26)

levelez


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

zuhatag


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

gyalogol


----------



## paladi (2007 Július 26)

biciklizés


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 26)

sonka


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

abált


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

tálba


----------



## memi59 (2007 Július 26)

alvas


----------



## papim (2007 Július 26)

sós


----------



## Bandie (2007 Július 26)

Így új belépőként a perecre asszociálok hirtelenjében .


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

siheder


----------



## Culuka (2007 Július 26)

rapli


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Július 26)

idegbaj


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

játék


----------



## bozsikm (2007 Július 26)

élet


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Július 26)

halál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

lézeng


----------



## Laci9 (2007 Július 26)

guberál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 26)

lumpen


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 26)

kuka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 26)

akumlátor


----------



## CATUSZ (2007 Július 27)

dob


----------



## CATUSZ (2007 Július 27)

ja,rádió


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 27)

henger


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

CATUSZ írta:


> ja,rádió


óláb


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

belóg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

grimasz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

szevasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

szapora


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

altáji


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

iszkol


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

lótfut


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

trigonometria


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

algebra


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

ajtózár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

rúzs


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

zsugori


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 27)

irgalmas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

sarkall


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

lehúz


----------



## gwen (2007 Július 27)

zúzmara


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

aromavíz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

zagyvaság


----------



## Arima3 (2007 Július 27)

záróra


----------



## Arima3 (2007 Július 27)

ezzzel megint elkéstem: akkor gyolyó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

ósdi


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ósdi



idős


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

sablon


----------



## gwen (2007 Július 27)

ózonpajzs


----------



## gwen (2007 Július 27)

nosztalgia


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sablon


nemúgya


----------



## gwen (2007 Július 27)

lassuagyu írta:


> nemúgya


agyhalott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

tikkad


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 27)

dáridózó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

ocsmány


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 27)

nyavajgó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

okmány


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 27)

nyámnyila


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 27)

mankó


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

myszty írta:


> nyámnyila



araszoló


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 27)

oldalszél


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 27)

légnyomás


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

levegőszűrő


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 27)

Őzbak


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

kezeslábas


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 27)

sorvezető


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

őzbak


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 27)

késélező


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 27)

őröl


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

lakás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

süket


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

tompa


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 28)

alkat


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

tanakodik


----------



## Hajnalikiscica (2007 Július 28)

király


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 28)

lyuk


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

körte


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

erőd


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

dűne


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

emelvény


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

nyakas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

sintér


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

remeg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

gond


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 28)

duma


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 28)

aktivitás


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 28)

sikertelenség


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 28)

gravitáció


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 28)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 28)

kakashús


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 28)

sógor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 28)

rámpa


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 28)

ananász


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 28)

szalmaszál


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 28)

liget


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

tempera


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

andrea


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

aránypár


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

retektisztító


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

ódagyűjtemény


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

nyakkendőtű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

űzés


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

sétalovaglás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

sarj


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

jancsiszög


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

gitár


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

rágógumizene


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

emberség


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

gerinc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

copf


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

fizika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

adás


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

salak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

kajmán


----------



## morgl (2007 Július 29)

napfény


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 29)

nyalánkság


----------



## morgl (2007 Július 29)

gerenda


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 29)

almalé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

élc


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 29)

citrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

márvány


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

nyest


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

tulok


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

kimondja?


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

arasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

sziget


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

Bogey írta:


> arasz


szarkazmus


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

sivatag


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

görögdinnye


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

eper


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

retek


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

kantár


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

rákoppint


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

tekintet


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

tőgy


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

gyilkos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

süllyed


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 29)

dongó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

optikus


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 29)

szimpátia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

azbeszt


----------



## DonSzabi (2007 Július 29)

Mánia


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 29)

agresszivitás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

szórakozás


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 29)

sajnálat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

tömeg


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 29)

globalizáció


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

olasz


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 29)

szamár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

rossz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

szófukar


----------



## maam (2007 Július 29)

randi


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 29)

izgalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

merülés


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

sikítás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

saru


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 29)

uborka


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

amorf


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

fonák


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

kagyló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

ódzkodás


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

sopánkodás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

sejtelem


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

misztikum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

mignon


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

nomenklatura


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

appartheid


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

dadaizmus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 29)

mustárgáz


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 29)

zivatar


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 30)

radar


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 30)

rigó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

ombudsman


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 30)

nárcisz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

szivárvány


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 30)

nyuszifül


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

lepedék


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 30)

köves


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 30)

sötétség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

gébics


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

csalódottság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

guberálás


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

sivárság


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 30)

gúny


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 30)

nyamvadt


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

tündéri


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Július 30)

ibolya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

akác


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

cinege


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 30)

ember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

románc


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

cinizmus


----------



## marty80 (2007 Július 30)

sóhaj


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 30)

jelentéktelen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Július 30)

napsugár


----------



## safranek (2007 Július 30)

tankcsapda


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 30)

ablak


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Július 30)

keret


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

tréner


----------



## gajda (2007 Július 30)

remek


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 30)

kelta


----------



## safranek (2007 Július 30)

Bogey írta:


> kelta


alabástrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

manióka


----------



## safranek (2007 Július 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> manióka


abrakadabra


----------



## saci47 (2007 Július 30)

aranyeső


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 30)

őserdő


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 30)

őselem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

mirha


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

alom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

mundér


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

ruha


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

aszú


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

újság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 30)

goromba


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

az


----------



## ata133 (2007 Július 31)

Az értelem lét elem !
Ha megisszuk a lét ,elmegy az értelem!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 31)

bassman írta:


> az


zacskó


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 31)

ócska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 31)

avitt


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

tévhit


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 31)

talon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Július 31)

napfény


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

nyugdíjas


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 31)

semleges


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

segítőkész


----------



## Kincsy (2007 Július 31)

szalag


----------



## Hajnalikiscica (2007 Július 31)

galamb


----------



## Bonaona (2007 Július 31)

boldog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 31)

gallér


----------



## Bogey (2007 Július 31)

ragu


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Július 31)

Lehet, hogy volt már, de a raguról "leves" jutott eszembe...

Remélem ez nem kizáró ok...


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

utánpótlás


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Július 31)

gyalogos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 31)

sokk


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Július 31)

pszichiátria


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Július 31)

kunkori


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

ingatag


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Július 31)

illik?


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 31)

Mr.Oizo írta:


> ingatag


galiba


----------



## gajda (2007 Július 31)

akadály


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 31)

lyuk


----------



## myszty (2007 Július 31)

klaviatura


----------



## molly33 (2007 Július 31)

alakváltozás


----------



## Szamovár (2007 Július 31)

sólyom


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Július 31)

sas


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 1)

strand


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 1)

derűs


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 1)

sivárság


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

garázs


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

sivatag


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

gitár


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

robot


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

tankönyv


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

virág


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

gép


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

paprika


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

alma


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

amőba


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 1)

ajtó


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Augusztus 1)

P-Box


----------



## zsugraf (2007 Augusztus 1)

csomagolás


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Augusztus 1)

doboz


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 1)

Mr.Oizo írta:


> sivárság



gerjed


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 1)

derű


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 1)

űrállomás


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 1)

sirály


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

lyukas


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

salak


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

kulcs


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

csomag


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

garázda


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

ajtó


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

óváros


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

sár


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

rádióamatőr


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

rőzsegyűjtőanyóka


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

aljaskúszóbab


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

babona


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

alamuszinyuszi


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

informális


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

sekélyes


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

susnyás


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

saslik


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

királyság


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

garázdaság


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

görcsöcske


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

evező


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

öregnéneőzikéje


----------



## Maxx (2007 Augusztus 2)

mindenkitől elnézést kérek az önző -és kissé pihentagyú- fórumozásomért, de az idegennyelvű könyvek közül szeretnék letölteni egyet (The day of the triffids) és amint megtudtam ennek feltétele 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap tagság


----------



## Hajnalikiscica (2007 Augusztus 2)

ezotéria


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

afázia


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 2)

adóvevő


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

őrezred


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 2)

derékalj


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

jóságos


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 2)

siker


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

rezervátum


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 2)

medve


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 2)

elsősegély


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 2)

lyukas


----------



## IMOPB (2007 Augusztus 3)

sóvárog


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Augusztus 3)

sóvár


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 3)

révész


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2007 Augusztus 3)

szélvész


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 3)

százszorszép


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 4)

pék


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Augusztus 4)

kalap


----------



## kisa (2007 Augusztus 4)

pókember


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

rák


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

köles


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

sajt


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

tea


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

ablak


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

kert


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

takar


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

rom


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

makk


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

karó


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

óra


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

ajtó


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

óda


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

asztal


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

ladik


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

karóra


----------



## atmono (2007 Augusztus 4)

autó


----------



## kisa (2007 Augusztus 4)

óda


----------



## mogorva (2007 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## memi59 (2007 Augusztus 4)

alvas


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 4)

savanyú


----------



## Mrhacker (2007 Augusztus 4)

cukor (savanyú cukor hmmm... úgy tűnik túl édesszájú vagyok  )


----------



## kisa (2007 Augusztus 5)

Mr.Oizo írta:


> savanyú


úrvacsora


(ezt kellett volna folytatni)


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 5)

Júdás


----------



## Brigi (2007 Augusztus 5)

kisa írta:


> úrvacsora
> 
> 
> (ezt kellett volna folytatni)



akadozik


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 5)

kísérlet


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Augusztus 6)

tekergő


----------



## dLux2 (2007 Augusztus 6)

rét


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Augusztus 6)

tapad


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 6)

bajszi333 írta:


> tekergő



őshaza


----------



## gigi19 (2007 Augusztus 6)

otthon


----------



## Brigi (2007 Augusztus 7)

növekedő


----------



## zaxx (2007 Augusztus 7)

őzgerinc


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 7)

cement


----------



## neri57 (2007 Augusztus 7)

tégla


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 7)

alapozó


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 7)

ózon


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 7)

nukleon


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 7)

nyár


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

riviéra


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 7)

arany


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

nyakék


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 7)

kovakö


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

őrlemény


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 7)

nyalka


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

ajka


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 7)

alapeset


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

tudás :..: kiss


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 7)

szeretet


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

teljesítmény


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 7)

nyereg


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

gazdaság


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 7)

gitár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

remekmű


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 7)

üresség


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

gólyaláb


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 7)

betegség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

gyengeség


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

galamb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

búbos


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

sivít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

tisztogat


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

találka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

alkalom


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

maradandó


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 7)

ón


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

nadragulya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

alváz


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

zimankó


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 7)

óriáskigyó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

gyógyító


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

órás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

szenvedő


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

őslény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

nyakigláb


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

boróka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 7)

ablak


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 7)

kontroll


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 7)

légfrissitő


----------



## Harrry (2007 Augusztus 7)

őzike


----------



## gigi19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

erdő


----------



## big bb (2007 Augusztus 8)

őrnagy


----------



## gigi19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

katona


----------



## Csoti (2007 Augusztus 8)

aranyos


----------



## zia59 (2007 Augusztus 8)

seprű


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

űrben


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

napraforgó


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 8)

Óltóanyag


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

Gördeszka


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 8)

alagút


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

találmány


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

nyakas


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

savanyú


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

úszik


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

kapál


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

legenda


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

alapanyag


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

gördeszka


----------



## vdetti (2007 Augusztus 8)

asztalterítő


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 8)

őriztem


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 8)

magasztos


----------



## ferdo (2007 Augusztus 9)

fehér


----------



## feco3 (2007 Augusztus 9)

a magasztosra írnám
selymes


----------



## feco3 (2007 Augusztus 9)

bocsi nem figyeltem remélem ez már jó lessz
szal magasztos-selymes


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 9)

sebesség


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 9)

génterápia


----------



## sipkaland (2007 Augusztus 10)

biokertészet


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 10)

tündér


----------



## lordfecske (2007 Augusztus 10)

háború


----------



## Jutka53 (2007 Augusztus 10)

A türelem pedig RÓZSÁT terem.


----------



## mafalda (2007 Augusztus 10)

"El ne hidd azt, bárki mondja, hogy ez jó így,
El ne hidd, hogy minden rendben, bárki szédít,
El ne hidd, hogy megváltoztunk vezényszóra,
El ne hidd, hogy nyílik még a sárga rózsa,
Sárga rózsa."


----------



## feco3 (2007 Augusztus 10)

virágoskert


----------



## miku70 (2007 Augusztus 10)

illatok


----------



## temand (2007 Augusztus 11)

kakas


----------



## *zsazsa* (2007 Augusztus 11)

kukorékolás


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

turbékolás


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

sáskahad


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

vándorbotoska


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

ontario


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

oklahoma


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

manhattan


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

anderworks


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

skrobotok


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

kovács


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

csimbilimbi


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

bittorrent


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

nt for windows


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

sweden


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

english


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

shooter


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

erekció


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

ió


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

óriáscet


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

etetőanyag


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

agressziv


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

ivelő


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

lővész


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

észlény


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 11)

bearmen írta:


> turbékolás



sivatag


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

gazember


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

eretnek


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

ekkora


----------



## holle anyo (2007 Augusztus 12)

bearmen írta:


> ekkora


 mekkora?


----------



## holle anyo (2007 Augusztus 12)

holle anyo írta:


> mekkora?


jókora


----------



## Brigi (2007 Augusztus 12)

bearmen írta:


> gazember


*remek*


----------



## judithun (2007 Augusztus 12)

Brigi írta:


> *remek*



mese


----------



## Nancy§ (2007 Augusztus 12)

képzelet


----------



## judithun (2007 Augusztus 12)

utazás


----------



## Mary70 (2007 Augusztus 12)

ásó


----------



## judithun (2007 Augusztus 12)

gyilkosság


----------



## miku70 (2007 Augusztus 12)

szomorúság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 12)

gúvadt


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

tevegelés


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

sáfrányositatlan


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

némber


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

Rebeka


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

alvad


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

deutérium


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

mérhetetlen


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

nemzeti gárda


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

armageddon


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

nefrit


----------



## molly33 (2007 Augusztus 12)

teaház


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

tianmen tér (Kinában)


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

retina


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

anfóra


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

antagonisztikus


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

sorrendező


----------



## tenzin (2007 Augusztus 12)

ődöngés


----------



## zsurmixer (2007 Augusztus 13)

sündörgő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 13)

őrület


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 13)

talány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 13)

nyekken


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 13)

nyeldes


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 13)

sejtelmes


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 13)

semlegesnem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 13)

majdnem


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Augusztus 14)

pontosan


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 14)

nagyító


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 14)

ócsárol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 14)

locsog


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 14)

gusztusos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 14)

sármos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 14)

selymes :..:


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 14)

sós


----------



## eddieboy (2007 Augusztus 15)

savanykás


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 15)

sikeres


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Augusztus 15)

sikos


----------



## helf (2007 Augusztus 15)

csúszik


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 15)

nagyika67 írta:


> sikos



selejtes


----------



## Hyt (2007 Augusztus 15)

szemétláda


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 15)

almafánk


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 15)

kalács


----------



## mamaci (2007 Augusztus 16)

Csiga


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 16)

alabárd


----------



## Brigi (2007 Augusztus 16)

diploma


----------



## Paraplui (2007 Augusztus 16)

munkanélküliség


----------



## Paraplui (2007 Augusztus 16)

Bocsi....elnéztem 

alkímia


----------



## zsuzsika75 (2007 Augusztus 16)

álom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 16)

méltóság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 16)

gyengeség


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 16)

géniusz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 16)

szervíz


----------



## misike00X (2007 Augusztus 17)

zajszint


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 17)

Brigi írta:


> diploma



avar


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 17)

misike00X írta:


> zajszint



kicsit elnéztem, bocs!

takaró


----------



## zsuzsika75 (2007 Augusztus 17)

óvintézkedés


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 17)

salak


----------



## zsuzsika75 (2007 Augusztus 17)

kátyú


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 17)

úr


----------



## zsuzsika75 (2007 Augusztus 17)

róka


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

autóút éjjel


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

lassan


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

nagyon lassan kell vezetni


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

nincs


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

csend van


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

nincs itt senki


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 17)

papyrus írta:


> autóút éjjel


 


papyrus írta:


> nagyon lassan kell vezetni


 
*Halihó!*

*Ez se nem a kétszavas, se nem a négyszavas, hanem az egyszavas szólánc!*

*Figyelj kicsít légyszi, mert töröl a szigorú moderátor.*

*Töröld ezeket, s helyette írjál egyszavast!*
*Köszi!*


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

Istenem !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 17)

melegedj!


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

megcserélem


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

jegyesek


----------



## papyrus (2007 Augusztus 17)

keresem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 17)

Táltos írta:


> melegedj!


 


papyrus írta:


> megcserélem


 


papyrus írta:


> jegyesek[/q
> 
> *Mond! hiába a szép kérés? miért így akarod összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást? Másként nem lehet? értelmesen?*


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 18)

magabiztos


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 18)

süketnéma


----------



## ColemanV (2007 Augusztus 18)

hallgatag


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 19)

halgatni arany


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 19)

alberth írta:


> süketnéma



ablak 

Zxcvb és ColemanV! A játékszabály: az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődjön a következő szó. Ettől szólánc!


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

kávé


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

éteri


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

irgalmas


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

sonka


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

angyal


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

lakodalom


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

malom


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

medve


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

eleség


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

gép


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

pince


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

energia


----------



## ColemanV (2007 Augusztus 19)

allergia


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 19)

aratás


----------



## gevi1981 (2007 Augusztus 19)

sátor


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 20)

rózsa


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 20)

ablak


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 20)

kabala


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 20)

alapos


----------



## Peti198622 (2007 Augusztus 21)

sárga


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 21)

avar


----------



## Peti198622 (2007 Augusztus 21)

ravasz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 21)

szellő


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 21)

őzgerinc


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 21)

ceremónia


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 22)

alabástrom


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 22)

menazséria


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 22)

ablak


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 22)

kakastarély


----------



## safranek (2007 Augusztus 22)

jelenésed


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 22)

dárda


----------



## pockok (2007 Augusztus 22)

adatik


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 22)

karfiol


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 22)

lóhalálában


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 22)

nadragulya


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 22)

afrikai


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 22)

idegesítő


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 22)

őrség


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 22)

gézengúz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 22)

zuzmara :..:


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 22)

marabu


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 22)

Én toboroznék olyan embereket, akik szeretnek és akarnak tarokkozni':777: :777: 
Jelentkezzetek!!!!
Üdv.: 0xuxu

online is lehet!!!!!!!!!!:22:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 22)

0xuxu írta:


> marabu


 


0xuxu írta:


> Én toboroznék olyan embereket, akik szeretnek és akarnak tarokkozni':777: :777:
> Jelentkezzetek!!!!
> Üdv.: 0xuxu
> 
> online is lehet!!!!!!!!!!:22:


 
*Szia! *

*Ez a szólánc és nem a hírdetési topik!!!*
*Kérlek töröld mindkét hozzászólásodat.*


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 23)

Táltos írta:


> zuzmara




ablak


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Augusztus 23)

keret


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 23)

tanács


----------



## cicalány (2007 Augusztus 23)

csoda


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 23)

arany


----------



## laszlai (2007 Augusztus 23)

kancsalság


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 23)

gógyi


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 23)

ital


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Augusztus 23)

lapát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 23)

tandem :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 23)

maszek


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 23)

kereszt


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 23)

termés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 23)

szeder


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 23)

retek


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 24)

kender


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Augusztus 24)

rendeletmegszerkesztőrendelet-végrehajtás

(ezt add össze)hi!


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 24)

sármosdivat


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 24)

tipp-topp


----------



## kétfillér (2007 Augusztus 24)

pápaszem


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 24)

mopszli


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Augusztus 24)

iszom


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Augusztus 24)

majom


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Augusztus 24)

mondja


----------



## devcsa (2007 Augusztus 24)

nyugdíj


----------



## safranek (2007 Augusztus 24)

devcsa írta:


> nyugdíj


devcsa már szóltak előtted, ilyenkor törölni kellene az üzeneted de mostmár hagyd !
járulék


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 24)

kamarás


----------



## safranek (2007 Augusztus 24)

sármos


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 24)

sótlan


----------



## safranek (2007 Augusztus 24)

naftalin


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 24)

nyafogás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 24)

siránkozás


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Augusztus 24)

sipogás


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 24)

sápadt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 24)

tapasztalt :..: kiss


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 24)

tesztelt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 24)

tennivaló


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 24)

gimnasztika


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 24)

Táltos írta:


> tennivaló[/quotee
> 
> 
> ólóm


----------



## sörhas (2007 Augusztus 24)

malomkerék


----------



## ferdo (2007 Augusztus 25)

kenyér


----------



## ferdo (2007 Augusztus 25)

búza


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 25)

alatt


----------



## Vilus (2007 Augusztus 25)

égbolt


----------



## gajda (2007 Augusztus 25)

tudat


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 25)

talány


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 25)

nyugat


----------



## Rawen (2007 Augusztus 25)

termetes


----------



## sörhas (2007 Augusztus 25)

sugárút


----------



## Rawen (2007 Augusztus 25)

tágas


----------



## sörhas (2007 Augusztus 25)

sámándob


----------



## cicalány (2007 Augusztus 25)

bizalom


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 25)

monda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 25)

rege


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 25)

eleven


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 25)

nyakigláb


----------



## elvira (2007 Augusztus 26)

babsaláta


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 26)

terep


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 26)

pamflet


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 26)

tagadás


----------



## subbass (2007 Augusztus 26)

sápadtság


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 26)

gimnasztika


----------



## subbass (2007 Augusztus 26)

atom


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 26)

magkutatás


----------



## subbass (2007 Augusztus 26)

szívrendellenesség


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 26)

gólya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 26)

alabástrom


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 26)

málna


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 26)

alma


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 26)

arany


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 26)

nyúl


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 26)

lúd


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 26)

dorong


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 26)

gúnár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 26)

róka


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 27)

aranyos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

segítő :..:


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 27)

őrtorony


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Augusztus 27)

nyakkendő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

őrláng


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Augusztus 27)

gerle


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

elkendőző


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Augusztus 27)

Táltos írta:


> elkendőző


ördögfióka


----------



## Jutas (2007 Augusztus 27)

ablakkeret


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 27)

tallozó


----------



## Jutas (2007 Augusztus 27)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 27)

kukac


----------



## Jutas (2007 Augusztus 27)

citátum


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 27)

Hé! Ezt a játékot még a kezdetekkor nem így játszották? Tévednék?

Mindegy.

mandarin


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 27)

narancs


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 27)

csomag


----------



## gajda (2007 Augusztus 27)

göngyöleg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

gyaloghintó :..: kiss


----------



## Culuka (2007 Augusztus 27)

ócskapiac


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 27)

esthajnal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

lián


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 27)

nadragulya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 27)

abbahagyja :..:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 28)

ablakpárkány :..:


----------



## Bogoj (2007 Augusztus 28)

muskátli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 28)

Táltos írta:


> ablakpárkány :..:


 


Bogoj írta:


> muskátli


 
*Szia!*

*ny-el kell kezdődnie a következő szónak, mert ez nem az asszociációs.*


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 Augusztus 28)

Táltos írta:


> ablakpárkány :..:


 
nyavalyatörés


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 28)

sarokkő


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 Augusztus 28)

őszirózsa


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 28)

aszték


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 28)

kincs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 28)

csiga


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 28)

*Látom, hogy kellene valami bölcsességgel is készülnöm, de ez alkalommal is kicsit nehezen fog az agyam! 
Azért küldöm a szólác folytatását!

satu*


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 28)

kelemenistvan írta:


> csiga



*Upsz! Elkéstem! Bocs!

atlasz
*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 28)

szólánc


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 28)

cilinder


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 28)

raktér


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 28)

remek


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Augusztus 28)

kellemes


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 29)

suttogás


----------



## nebulonebulo (2007 Augusztus 29)

Csend és Társ? Csendestárs! 

Na jusson már valami komolyabb is az eszembe!! 

Imhol egy kis eszmefuti:

a Föld az Élet Eleme
Elem az Egész Része
Egész az maga az Élet
s az Élet a Végtelen Része
Véges nincs csak Részes
Részek-része a Vég
Az Öregség
A Lét Elemekre esése
Szárnyalás
Véges-végtelenbe


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 29)

krisztina1979 írta:


> suttogás



sorakozik


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 29)

*kuporgat*


----------



## hmaca (2007 Augusztus 29)

térfogat


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 29)

tanács


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 29)

csoda


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 29)

alap


----------



## Jutas (2007 Augusztus 29)

periféria


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 29)

atlasz


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 29)

szavazat


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 29)

tevekaraván


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 29)

néger


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 29)

roller


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 29)

reszket


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 29)

tevőleges


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 30)

savanyú


----------



## marty80 (2007 Augusztus 30)

újhold


----------



## Bogey (2007 Augusztus 30)

dél


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 30)

legelő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 30)

őlbetett


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 30)

tekergő :..:


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 30)

önfeledt


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 30)

tétova


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 30)

alamizsna


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 30)

adószedő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 30)

őrangyal


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Augusztus 30)

levél


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 30)

leon


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Augusztus 31)

naplopó


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 31)

óramutató


----------



## Jutas (2007 Augusztus 31)

óceán


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 31)

nagymama


----------



## fakarusz (2007 Augusztus 31)

agyara


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 31)

alamuszi


----------



## Maszek (2007 Augusztus 31)

izgi


----------



## Maszek (2007 Augusztus 31)

igric


----------



## jeryka (2007 Augusztus 31)

cilinder


----------



## evajudit (2007 Augusztus 31)

répa


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Augusztus 31)

alma


----------



## maam (2007 Augusztus 31)

alabástrom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 31)

mindrenkor :..:


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Augusztus 31)

roland


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 31)

derű


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 31)

űrmérték


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 31)

kerülés


----------



## saci47 (2007 Augusztus 31)

sérülés


----------



## marty80 (2007 Augusztus 31)

seb


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 31)

segítség


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 31)

marty80 írta:


> seb



balsors


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 31)

sóbánya


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 31)

aranybánya


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 31)

ablakmosás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Augusztus 31)

sótartó


----------



## eltunt (2007 Szeptember 1)

ólom


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 1)

malom


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 1)

markoló


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 1)

ózon


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 1)

narancs


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 1)

cserép


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 1)

pókháló


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 1)

óra


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 1)

ablak


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 1)

kaland


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 1)

diadal


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 1)

lovaglás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 1)

sóhaj


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 1)

játék


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 1)

kabala


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 1)

alapos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 1)

sejt


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 1)

tekervényes


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 2)

sárgadinnye


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 2)

eper


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 2)

répa


----------



## Culuka (2007 Szeptember 2)

alperes


----------



## werner (2007 Szeptember 2)

felperes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 2)

sikeres


----------



## merline (2007 Szeptember 2)

saláta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 2)

Alajos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 2)

sámán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 2)

nevetős kiss :..:


----------



## Brainwave76 (2007 Szeptember 3)

somoly


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 3)

yacht


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 3)

torma


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 3)

Bogey írta:


> torma


atomi


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 3)

ideig


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 3)

gaz


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 3)

zebra


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 3)

autonomia


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Szeptember 3)

angyal


----------



## Alona (2007 Szeptember 3)

lélek


----------



## feco3 (2007 Szeptember 3)

kelet


----------



## hontalan (2007 Szeptember 3)

tavirózsa


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Margit-sziget


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 3)

hontalan írta:


> tavirózsa



asztal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

levél


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 3)

lapát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

takaró


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 3)

óriás


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 3)

siker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

rémes


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 3)

remek


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

kerek


----------



## leonorci (2007 Szeptember 3)

alak


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 3)

kalap


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

patak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

kotrás


----------



## Jutas (2007 Szeptember 3)

sakktábla


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

alak


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

kútásó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

órásmester


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

robot


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

trampli


----------



## pockok (2007 Szeptember 3)

izzó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

óbester


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

repülő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

őrség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

gúnár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

riport


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

takács


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Sámán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

nokedli


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Irka-firka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

alázat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Találat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 3)

tinta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

anti-talentum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

mértan


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 3)

normakontrol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 3)

lampion


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 3)

félhomály


----------



## pihike (2007 Szeptember 4)

gyertyaláng


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 4)

galagonya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 4)

algoritmus


----------



## beba95 (2007 Szeptember 4)

*Őszi éjjel,*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

Palipa1 írta:


> algoritmus


 
selyem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

beba95 írta:


> *Őszi éjjel,*


 

*halihó! kéretik figyelni, ez egyszavas, és szólánc!  *


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 4)

beba95 írta:


> *Őszi éjjel,*


(utolsó betüvel folytasd)


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 4)

mester


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

rest


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

test


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

fest


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 4)

tettes


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

bűnös


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

itélet


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

tévedés


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

sugallat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 4)

találat


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

tévéműsor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

tudás


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Szeptember 4)

értelem


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

menyasszony


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

nyílvessző


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

őz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

zerge


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 4)

ejtőernyő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 4)

őrmester


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 4)

rojt


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

Bojtos sapka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 5)

Ditke2 írta:


> Bojtos sapka


Szeretettel köszöntünk, mint új tagot, Kedves Ditke2!:..: kiss
De ez a játék úgy "játszódik", hogy az *előző szó utolsó betűjével* kell új szót alkotni.... további jó játékot!


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 5)

tenorkürt


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Szeptember 5)

tangó


----------



## beba95 (2007 Szeptember 5)

Táltos írta:


> *halihó! kéretik figyelni, ez egyszavas, és szólánc!  *


BOcsi,de az első oldalt olvastam csak el,(hogy mi a játék lényege)ott ez nem volt írva.mégegyszer bocsi...


----------



## beba95 (2007 Szeptember 5)

ódon


----------



## tumjatim (2007 Szeptember 5)

Nadrág


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 5)

görögdinnye


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 5)

ehetnék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 5)

kaja


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 5)

asztalon (van, még meleg ))


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 5)

napimádó


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Szeptember 5)

óra


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 5)

ablak


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

karóra


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 5)

alváz


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

Antikbakfis írta:


> Szeretettel köszöntünk, mint új tagot, Kedves Ditke2!:..: kiss
> De ez a játék úgy "játszódik", hogy az *előző szó utolsó betűjével* kell új szót alkotni.... további jó játékot!


 

Bocsi, de szerintem a téma elején még nem így ment...
Akkor itt egy új szó (remélem ez jó lesz) 

zivatar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

ramazuri


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Szeptember 5)

ihatatlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

nemigen


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 5)

nagyhatású


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Szeptember 5)

úthenger


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

riogat


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 5)

tamburmajor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

roller


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

rokka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

akker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

remek


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

kerek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 5)

krepp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

paplan


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

napalm


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

mogyoró


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 5)

óbor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

roller


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

regiment


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

tereget


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

tisztelet


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

tapintat


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 5)

templom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 5)

műemlék


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

mogyoró


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

Oppá 
Akkor inkább legyen

kakas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 5)

seregély


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

lyuk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 5)

kolostor


----------



## Jutka53 (2007 Szeptember 5)

kukutyin


----------



## Jutka53 (2007 Szeptember 5)

marty80 írta:


> kolostor


 
remeterák


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

kakadu


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 5)

kötőtű


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 5)

űrhajó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 6)

óvadék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 6)

kérelem


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 6)

meghívó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 6)

ódon


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 6)

kócsag


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 6)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ódon


 
nőnap


----------



## smitt (2007 Szeptember 6)

orgona


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 6)

Ditke2 írta:


> nőnap


papucs


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 6)

Antikbakfis írta:


> papucs


csapunk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 6)

ketten


----------



## smitt (2007 Szeptember 6)

harmónia


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 6)

atlasz


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 7)

Szeretet


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 7)

térkép


----------



## Emese55 (2007 Szeptember 7)

parabola


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 7)

antenna


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 7)

anakonda


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 7)

aligátor


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Szeptember 7)

rétesliszt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 7)

tutaj


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Szeptember 7)

játék


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 7)

keresztrejtvény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 7)

nyalóka


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 7)

anagramma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 7)

anyatigris


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 7)

sikercsapat


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 Szeptember 8)

nyakkendős


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 8)

myszty írta:


> sikercsapat



tábor


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 8)

ruházat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 8)

torna


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 8)

alabástrom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 8)

malom


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 8)

molnár


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 8)

ráta


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 Szeptember 9)

Növekedés


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 9)

Palesz67 írta:


> Növekedés


sörtároló


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 Szeptember 9)

Bőrtartály


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 9)

Palesz67 írta:


> Bőrtartály


Kedves fórumozó Palesz mond hová kapcsolódik a hozzászólásod?
Az utolsó hozzászóló szavának utolsó betűjével 
kell kezdened egy új szót ajáték már régen erre
módosult nemvetted észre de
fojtassuk jól


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

lassuagyu írta:


> sörtároló


ódivatú


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 9)

lassuagyu írta:


> sörtároló


óbor


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 9)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ódivatú



újítás


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

sátor


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 9)

romok


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

korom


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 9)

malom


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

molnár


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 9)

rajta


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

alap


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 9)

palást


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

tábor


----------



## iduras (2007 Szeptember 9)

rémálom


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

malomkerék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 9)

kerékbetörés


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

sár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

roncs


----------



## merline (2007 Szeptember 9)

csacsi


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 9)

imád


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

derék


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 9)

hát és derék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

angyalkám írta:


> hát és derék


(Egyik sem fáj szerencsére, de *k*-val kezdd az új szót Angyalka!)


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

Antikbakfis írta:


> derék



kosár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

rukkola


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

trapéz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

zászló


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 9)

óra


----------



## merline (2007 Szeptember 9)

akadály


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 9)

lyuk


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

kút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

tréfa


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

módozat


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

tépőzár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

ripacs


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

csíkos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

saroglya


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

apacs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 9)

család


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

darázs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 9)

zseton


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

nefelejcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

csicsereg


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 9)

galagonya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

abbé


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 9)

éden


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 9)

némber


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

rombusz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 9)

színes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

szumó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 9)

Táltos írta:


> színes


sumó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 9)

Palipa1 írta:


> sumó


ugyanaz ... és a szabály szerint ha a vége *s*, a következő szót *sz*-szel is kezdheted

óláb


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 9)

bálozó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 9)

ordas


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 10)

Táltos írta:


> ordas


serdülő


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 10)

őfelsége


----------



## maugly (2007 Szeptember 10)

életöröm


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 10)

mítosz


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 10)

szépség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 10)

gubanc


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 10)

cári


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 10)

ippon


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 10)

némaság


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 10)

gyakorlás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 10)

subler


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 10)

rádió


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 10)

ózon


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 10)

neked


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Szeptember 10)

dekameron


----------



## ujfolyo (2007 Szeptember 10)

*Ne rohanj*

Egy teleírt falon megláttam egy kis idézetet: élvezdd az életet, ne rohanj! 
Hát ne rohanjunk!


----------



## ujfolyo (2007 Szeptember 10)

*éljen a csend*

Ahhoz, hogy a hangot meg tudjuk figyelni először a csendet kell létrehozni!


----------



## ujfolyo (2007 Szeptember 10)

*Türelem*

Akkor veszítjük el a türelmünket, ha azt hisszük lemaradunk valamiről. De az élet nem ilyen arról ne, lehet lemaradni csak nem résztvenni benne.


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Szeptember 10)

napraforgó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 10)

óhaj


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 10)

némaság


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Szeptember 10)

joga


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 10)

agár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 10)

ragályos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 10)

sebaj


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 10)

jólét


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 10)

tél


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 10)

léghajó


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 10)

levendula


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 10)

Andok


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Szeptember 10)

kakastaréj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 10)

játék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 10)

kékes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 10)

sikeres


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 11)

sebesség


----------



## szamoca75 (2007 Szeptember 11)

gesztenye


----------



## merline (2007 Szeptember 11)

ember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

részlet


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

telefon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

nekrológ


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

gamma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

analóg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

gondola


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

azték


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

könyök


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

kukta


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

akvamarin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

némileg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

gránát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

torz


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

zetor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 11)

rezsó


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 11)

óvoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 11)

Abba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

Alabama


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

avantgarde


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

eklektikus


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

stílusos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

sármos


----------



## maugly (2007 Szeptember 11)

suhanó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

oszlop


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

partszakasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

szuflé


----------



## maugly (2007 Szeptember 11)

élet


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

tanya


----------



## maugly (2007 Szeptember 11)

almolás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 11)

sitt


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

török


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 11)

kard


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

dárda


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 11)

alkalmatlan


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 11)

nevezetes


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 11)

sorstalanság


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 11)

gondtalan


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Szeptember 11)

névleges


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 11)

sellő


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Szeptember 11)

sáros


----------



## Culuka (2007 Szeptember 11)

sikeres


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Szeptember 11)

kapu


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 11)

sulykol


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 11)

Bocsi,de nem jó oldalon voltam.
kapu

uradalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 11)

mutat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 11)

tovább


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 11)

borban


----------



## sandyke (2007 Szeptember 11)

narancs


----------



## ts0704 (2007 Szeptember 12)

csizmadia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 12)

apály


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 12)

lyukas


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 12)

saru


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 12)

utca


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 Szeptember 12)

Macskakő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 12)

Bogey írta:


> utca


anker


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 12)

revans


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 12)

szusz


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 12)

szerenád


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 12)

diadém


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 12)

mindörökké


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 12)

éden


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 12)

narancs


----------



## wekni (2007 Szeptember 12)

csador


----------



## hontalan (2007 Szeptember 12)

rács


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 12)

csador


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 12)

remete


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 12)

eszterág


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 12)

gazdagság


----------



## ts0704 (2007 Szeptember 12)

kapzsiság


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 12)

gabonaipar


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 12)

rajong


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 12)

gagyog


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 12)

gomolygó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

ótestamentum


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 13)

muskátli


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

iszalag


----------



## ziran (2007 Szeptember 13)

gabonakör


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

reszort


----------



## ziran (2007 Szeptember 13)

traktorkerék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

króm


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 13)

mimóza


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

azbeszt


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 13)

tündér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

rakoncátlan


----------



## tumjatim (2007 Szeptember 13)

Nevet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

tömör


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 13)

rögtönöz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

zátony


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 13)

*Barátság*

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak. :..:


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 13)

*"Jog"*

Könyvtárakat írtak tele azzal, hogy mik a jogaid ezen a földön. Pedig csak egyetlen igazi jogod van: békében élni. De éppen erről feledkeznek meg leggyakrabban. Wass Albert


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 13)

*Idő*

Az idő... 
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít. Van Dyke, Henry


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Szeptember 13)

antibakfis irta :zátony

nyuszi kiss


----------



## nagyika67 (2007 Szeptember 13)

igazság


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 13)

gerely


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 13)

lyuk


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 Szeptember 13)

gomb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 13)

bajszi333 írta:


> lyuk


kotlós


----------



## grozsa11 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Tojás


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 14)

*Antibakfis válaszára:*_ kotlós
_
sántít


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 14)

tréning


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 14)

görbe


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 14)

eredő


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 14)

összetett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 14)

talp


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 14)

perec


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 14)

karperec


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 14)

cammog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 14)

gilice


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Szeptember 14)

egyetem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 14)

muslica


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 14)

alkotás


----------



## boci9 (2007 Szeptember 14)

semmiség


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 14)

gigászi


----------



## wekni (2007 Szeptember 14)

intelem


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 14)

mérleg


----------



## Erika111 (2007 Szeptember 14)

galamb


----------



## Erika111 (2007 Szeptember 14)

bögre

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon újj tag vagyok és ezúton köszöntök mindenkit.
Nagyon örülök, hogy ennek a fantasztikus csapatnak a tagja lehetek.


----------



## wekni (2007 Szeptember 14)

emisszió


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 14)

óra


----------



## Erika111 (2007 Szeptember 14)

ókori


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

irat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

tartó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

ólom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

minden


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

Noé


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

éden


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

Néró


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

óda


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 14)

analógia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

ambrózia


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 14)

afázia


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

anakonda


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 14)

asztronauta


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

albán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

nyelvelde


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

elemes


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

sóhaj


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

játék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

kitör


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

repül


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 14)

leül


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

lohol


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

lépked


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

delel


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

látogatás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

sokkhatás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 14)

simán


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 14)

némán


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 15)

nincstelen


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 15)

neves


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Szeptember 15)

sáros


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 15)

sámli


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 15)

hokedli


----------



## qwqwqw (2007 Szeptember 15)

nokedli


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 15)

iskola


----------



## Ditke2 (2007 Szeptember 15)

alamuszi


----------



## memi59 (2007 Szeptember 15)

iskola


----------



## bajszi333 (2007 Szeptember 15)

arc


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 15)

cinege


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

sótlan


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 15)

jeryka írta:


> cinege


engedetlen


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 15)

neves


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

sokáig


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 15)

galamb


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

béke


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 15)

egér


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

rokolya


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 15)

asszony


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 15)

nyakkendő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 15)

őzsuta :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 15)

ajakír


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 16)

reggel


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 16)

levendula


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 16)

alacsony


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 16)

nyakigláb


----------



## aczela (2007 Szeptember 16)

Szia mindekinek!

Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra , ismerkedem vele.

Üdv.: aczela


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 16)

barlang


----------



## jokesz (2007 Szeptember 16)

görkorcsolya


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 16)

aligátor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 16)

rotor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 16)

ramazuri


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 16)

iroda


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 16)

Aida


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 16)

alkalom


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 17)

malaszt


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 17)

teljes


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 17)

síel


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 17)

lebeg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 17)

gömb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 17)

búvár


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 17)

remeg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 17)

gerenda


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 17)

androméda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 17)

anakonda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 17)

Abázia


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 17)

avar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 17)

rovar


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 17)

ragadós


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 18)

sav


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 18)

viking


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 18)

galaktika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 18)

alkusz


----------



## sunshine23 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Atlasz


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 18)

Szamovár


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

redőny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 19)

nyafog


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

gomolya


----------



## @É[email protected] (2007 Szeptember 19)

alkony


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

nyugat


----------



## @É[email protected] (2007 Szeptember 19)

tarol


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

lobog


----------



## @É[email protected] (2007 Szeptember 19)

goromba


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Szeptember 19)

agresszív


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

vasal


----------



## @É[email protected] (2007 Szeptember 19)

lazít


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 19)

terem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 19)

mutáns


----------



## Bözse (2007 Szeptember 19)

selyem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 19)

misszió


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 19)

oltár


----------



## Bözse (2007 Szeptember 19)

ravasz


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 Szeptember 19)

szóbeszéd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

pletyka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 19)

anekdota


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 19)

avar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

levél


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 19)

level


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 19)

letargia


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Szeptember 19)

allergia


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 19)

allegória


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 19)

alaphang


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

gége


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 19)

eső


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

őrbódé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 19)

érzék :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

kellő :..: kiss


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 19)

őzgida


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 19)

alkotás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

szomorú


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 19)

utazó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 19)

ókor


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 20)

Róma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 20)

akcentus


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 20)

svédasztal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 20)

lakáj


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 20)

jelenlét


----------



## @É[email protected] (2007 Szeptember 20)

tétel


----------



## m-o-n (2007 Szeptember 20)

Newton-Leibnitz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 20)

@É[email protected] írta:


> tétel


labanc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 20)

m-o-n írta:


> Newton-Leibnitz


Ügyes *asszociáció*, de az egy másik topik! Ebben az *előző szó utolsó betűjével* kéretik új szót alkotni!


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 20)

ciklon


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 20)

nefelejcs


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 20)

csacska


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 20)

aranyág


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 20)

galamb


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 20)

borsmenta


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 20)

akarat


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 20)

teremtés


----------



## FiFike (2007 Szeptember 20)

serdulo


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 20)

olasz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 20)

szótár


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 20)

repülő


----------



## Seli (2007 Szeptember 20)

utazás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 20)

pitypang26 írta:


> repülő[/quotee
> 
> őrláng


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 20)

gombház


----------



## Seli (2007 Szeptember 20)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND



Nem ez lenne a feladat?


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 20)

Seli írta:


> Nem ez lenne a feladat?



...nem, az az asszociáció, amiről Te beszélsz. (szerintem)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 20)

A szólánc az eredeti indításhoz képest megváltozott régebben igazi szólánccá, tehát úgy kell játszani! Utolsó betűvel kezdődik a következő szó.
Igaza van Pannácskának, ahogy indult, annak az asszociációsnak kellett volna lennie.


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 20)

pannácska írta:


> gombház



zakó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 20)

pannácska írta:


> gombház


 

zimankó


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 20)

óhaza


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 20)

alarm


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 20)

malomkerék


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 20)

küldemény


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 20)

nyelvtörő


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 20)

ökörnyál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 20)

lengedez


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 20)

zászló


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 21)

*ország*


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 21)

garázda


----------



## pikuda (2007 Szeptember 21)

*garázda*

demencia


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 21)

albinóharcsák


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 21)

*kalap*


----------



## Megi (2007 Szeptember 21)

lószag


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Szeptember 21)

popszegecs


----------



## Megi (2007 Szeptember 21)

krokodilfog


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 21)

CSODÁS írta:


> popszegecs


 
csőfogó


----------



## Seli (2007 Szeptember 21)

óramű

Oksi, csak az elejét olvastam és ott még úgy volt/van.


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 21)

űrhajó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 21)

ómama


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 21)

anyuka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 21)

apuka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 21)

anyuka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 21)

apró


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 21)

óvodás


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 22)

sáros


----------



## Culuka (2007 Szeptember 22)

süveg


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 22)

galamb


----------



## medike (2007 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! Ez a topic aranyos  Na az én szavam: BÉKA


----------



## Mamimi (2007 Szeptember 22)

altató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 22)

ócska


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

andalog


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 22)

garas


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 22)

siheder


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

repülő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

öleb


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

belsőleg


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

graitáció
_____________
A megbocsátás az az illat, melyet az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra, amely eltapossa őt.


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

Tehát: gravitáció
________________
Nem kell olyan barát, ki csak szóval szeret.


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

ólom


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

mosómedve
_______________
Az a baj velünk, emberekkel, hogy a boldogságra leginkább csak emlékezünk.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

elefánt


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 22)

Az idős emberekről nekem a SZOMORÚFŰZ jut eszembe. Nagyon szeretem a szomorűfűzfákat.


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

tüske
____________
A humor a bölcsek esernyője.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

eledel


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

légyott
________
Egy okos nőnek milliónyi ellensége van: az összes buta férfi.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

torma


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

ananász


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

szófa
_______
Pénzért nem lehet boldogságot venni, de ahhoz azért hozzásegít, hogy a legjobb helyeken hajszoljuk.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

szomjúság


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

nagylaslo írta:


> szófa
> _______
> Pénzért nem lehet boldogságot venni, de ahhoz azért hozzásegít, hogy a legjobb helyeken hajszoljuk.



acél


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

lóláb


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 22)

boka


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

avar
______
Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

rajz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

zene


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

elektronika
_____________
A hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a Világegyetemben.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

alap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

pamut


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

tápióka
___________
A feleségem a legdrágább, legtürelmesebb, legszebb nő a világon. Fizetett politikai hirdetést hallottak.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

toll


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

lábbeli
_________
Nem vagyok egy bajnok. Rosszak a reflexeim. Egyszer elütött egy autó, amit két pasas tolt.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

illemtan


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

nehéz


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

narrátor
_________
Soha ne vedd magától értetődőnek, hogy valaki melletted van.


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

Zivatar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

rémes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

sértő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

őrző


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

örök


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

körök


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

keringő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

őrjöngés


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

samot


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

trombita


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

akvárium


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

melegház


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

zománc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

centrifugaázás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

sószórás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

sápadt


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

terít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

tanít


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 22)

tud


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

dereng


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

gömbölyű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

űrlény


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

nyúlós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 22)

selymes


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 22)

sompolyog


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 22)

gömbölyű


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 22)

űrlény


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 22)

ügyes


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 22)

nyél


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 22)

labirintus


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

saci47 írta:


> sompolyog


 
gabona


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

sál


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

lakli


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

ikra


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

adat


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

talizmán


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

nábob


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

borotva


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

avatás


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

sarok


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

körív


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

véka


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

admirális


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

sió


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

óda


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

alma


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

arborétum


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

marha


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

alamuszi


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

ivar


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

robotgép


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

papír


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

retek


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

karaj


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

jármű


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

űrhajó


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

ólom


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

moláris


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

sóbálvány


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

nyári


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

irodai


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

italozó


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

ószövetség


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

ginzeng


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

gomolygó


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

ónos


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

sólyom


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

mosoly


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

lyukas


----------



## Placskó Klára (2007 Szeptember 23)

saslik


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 23)

kakukktojás


----------



## saci47 (2007 Szeptember 23)

sustorog


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 23)

gomba


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 23)

Arad


----------



## cicabogaj (2007 Szeptember 23)

denevér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

rajt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 23)

tetanusz


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 23)

szalonna


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 23)

analóg


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 23)

golf


----------



## Jutas (2007 Szeptember 23)

fügefa


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 23)

ajtó


----------



## cicabogaj (2007 Szeptember 23)

óarany


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 23)

nyelv


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 23)

véletlen


----------



## cicabogaj (2007 Szeptember 23)

nefelejcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

csónak


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

kagyló


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

órsó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 23)

ódon


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 23)

nap


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

pap


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 23)

púp


----------



## bohumila (2007 Szeptember 23)

pék


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

papa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

bohumila írta:


> pék



kép


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

pép


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

porcelán


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

nagypapa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

alkalmiruha


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 23)

alkimista


----------



## bohumila (2007 Szeptember 23)

patko


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

Palipa1 írta:


> alkimista



aduász


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

szója


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

apa


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

anya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 23)

anya


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 23)

alkotás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 23)

sebesség


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

giliszta


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

alga


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 23)

amatőr


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

ribilió


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

órsó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

Óz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

zokni


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

illat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 23)

teknős


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 23)

sóbálvány


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 23)

nyílvessző


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 23)

ősz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

szivar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 23)

rozsda:..: kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

alvás :..: kiss


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 23)

segítséggel?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

letörve


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 23)

elég


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

gavallér


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 23)

repülő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 23)

öreg


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 24)

gurul


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 24)

lánc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

copf


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 24)

fülemüle


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

egres


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 24)

sár


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 24)

ribizli


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 24)

*finom*


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

mammut írta:


> ribizli[/quote
> 
> iskolák


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

küszöb


----------



## Culuka (2007 Szeptember 24)

békanyál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

likőr


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

rendőrtiszt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

türkmén


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

nyelvművelő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

ős


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

szókimondó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

október


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 24)

rekettye


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 24)

erozió


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

orvos


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 24)

satu


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

ujság


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

gebe


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

egysejtű


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

ürge


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

egér


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

riasztó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

ország


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

galád


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

daru


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

udvar


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

rágóka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

alak


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 24)

kút


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

tepsi


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 24)

iker


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

regény


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 24)

nyeremény


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 24)

nyitás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

selyem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

majom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

máj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

jutalom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

mostoha


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

apa


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

alapanyag


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

gőz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

zakatol


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Szeptember 24)

lohol


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 24)

lovas


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

salak


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Szeptember 24)

sörény


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Szeptember 24)

Des írta:


> salak


kalap


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

pakol


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 24)

lohol


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

lovag


----------



## bohumila (2007 Szeptember 24)

gazda


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

apadozó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

ószeres


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

sietős


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

szegényke


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

elmebeteg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

gyúró


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

óra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 24)

atom


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

meiózis


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

sistergés


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

sávszélesség


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

gumi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

innivaló


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

óvilági


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

idom


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

mitózis


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 24)

somfordál


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

lábatlankodik


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 24)

kettősség


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

generáció


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 24)

ócska


----------



## Des (2007 Szeptember 24)

almárium


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 24)

munka


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

alkalmazkodik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

krízis


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

srteperte


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

eleve


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

azsoho válaszára:_serteperte
_ eleség


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

gazdálkodás


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

sorba


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

alkonyat


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

termés


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

suttogás


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

slicc


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

cicaaa


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

azáltal


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

lazítok


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

korai


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

igyekszem


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

maradj


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

jólvan


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

nevess


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

settenkedik


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

Keresgél


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

látnivaló


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

óriás


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

sikerült


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

természetesen


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

nevetgél


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

levelez


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

zeneszó


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

óhatatlan


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

nehogymá


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

általános


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

sejtelmes


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

segít


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

tanít


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

terel


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

leköt


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

takaró


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

óceán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

ótvar
(mammutéra ment még)


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

rekettye


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

esztendő


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

őrködik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

kurzus


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

sajnos


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

seregély


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

lyuk


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

kacsint


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

távol


----------



## azsoho (2007 Szeptember 25)

lazán


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

nevetve


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 25)

Evetke


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 25)

ecseten


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

negatív


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

végtelen


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

nagyerdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

ököl


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

lófarok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

klumpa


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Szeptember 25)

autó


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 25)

óda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

alapos


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

sistereg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

gumi


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

itatós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

smirgli


----------



## pikuda (2007 Szeptember 25)

ráspoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

yard


----------



## pikuda (2007 Szeptember 25)

Scotland


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 25)

pikuda írta:


> Scotland


 Ügyes vagy, de az egy másik játék "Asszociáció - gondolattársítás" néven. Itt az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni!
(Látom, új tag vagy a CH-n, úgyhogy szeretettel köszöntünk, érezd jól Magad köztünk!)


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

Antikbakfis írta:


> yard




diadal


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

lovas


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 25)

sárkány


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

nyakas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

szigorú :..: kiss


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

útvesztő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

őrjítő


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

őselem


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

mézescsók


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

kedélyállapot


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

tánctanár


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

remeterák


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

kakukktojás


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

salétromsav


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 25)

sajtospulykamell


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 25)

myszty írta:


> salétromsav



vasoxid


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 25)

dobverő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

őserő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 25)

őserdő


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

őserdei


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 25)

imakönyv


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 25)

vezeklés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 25)

siralomház


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

zavar


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 25)

rémület


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 25)

tulipán


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

nefelejcs


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 25)

csalán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

narancs


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 25)

csizma


----------



## cola (2007 Szeptember 25)

asztal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 25)

lencse


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

elem


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

makk


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

kupa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

apóka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

akarat


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

tett


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

túra


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

Alpok


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

konzerv


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 25)

víz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 25)

zátony


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 Szeptember 26)

nyár


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 26)

rózsa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

Abigél


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

levendula


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 26)

arány


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

nyár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

ripacs


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

csíra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

apacs


----------



## sunshine23 (2007 Szeptember 26)

csorda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

abrak


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 26)

kobak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

kéjenc


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 26)

*cipő*


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

őrizet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

tucat


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

takarmány


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 26)

nyüzsög


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

göndör


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 26)

repülő


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 26)

őnagysága


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 26)

aranyalmák


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 26)

kelepce


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 26)

esernyő


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 26)

ősember


----------



## k.sebi (2007 Szeptember 26)

robot


----------



## agi83 (2007 Szeptember 26)

tompor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

rock


----------



## Judy51 (2007 Szeptember 26)

király


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

lyuk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

kamilla


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 26)

angolna


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

aligátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

rémes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

sárkány


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 26)

nyámnyila


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

algoritmus


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

sípszóval


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 26)

ladikos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

sikló


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

ólom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

mecset


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 26)

tangens


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 26)

sinus


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

siker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

rím


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

mohó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 26)

óhaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

jutalom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 26)

méltányosság


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

gríz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

zörej


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 26)

zúza


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Szeptember 26)

kelemenistvan írta:


> zörej


jel


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

linóleum


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

mohás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

síbakancs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

csiga


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

alga


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

alj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

játék


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 26)

kaland


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

dárda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

abrosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 26)

szilva


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

alszik


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

késő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

őzike


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

elefánt


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

tapír


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

rombusz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

szobor


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 26)

róka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 26)

alvászavar


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 27)

remeg


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

gerenda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

abroncs


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

csak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

kolonc


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

copf


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

farmer


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

rongál


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

láp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

pléd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 27)

daróc kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

csók kisskiss


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

kedves


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 27)

simogatás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sóhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

juh


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

humor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

ribizli


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 27)

ital


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

lepke


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

eső


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

ősz


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 27)

avar


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 27)

gesztenye


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 27)

szüret


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 27)

must


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ősz



számolj


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 27)

hasznos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

talpacska írta:


> hasznos



*j*-vel kell kezdened a szót!


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 27)

jelmez


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 27)

zenész


----------



## Bogey (2007 Szeptember 27)

szikra


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Szeptember 27)

Én ( a szerényke)


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 27)

esetszám


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Szeptember 27)

mákdaráló


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 27)

ódivatu


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 27)

ugróegér


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 27)

rugó


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 27)

órarugó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 27)

ollóél


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

lúdtalp


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

protein


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

nép


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

parázs


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

zsurló


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

orgona


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

atlasz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

szalon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

néger


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

rombolás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sátor


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

raccsolás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sors


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

suttogás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sompolygás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

sugárzás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sapka


----------



## Sarkesz (2007 Szeptember 27)

akadály


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

lyuk


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

kormos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

soros


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

sebzett


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

tépett


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 27)

tortúra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

arasz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 27)

szilárd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 27)

drága


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

aranyos


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

sárga


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

aluljáró


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

óra


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

Andrea


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

annyi


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

izgalom


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

mozi


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

iroda


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

aranyos


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

sós


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

segeg


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

gábor


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

rovar


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

reptér


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

retek


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

kerék


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

kár


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

róka


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

asztal


----------



## senki002 (2007 Szeptember 28)

láb


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 28)

Azért egész jól elvoltál magaddal.


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 28)

balga


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

az


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

zserbók


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

konty


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 28)

tyúk


----------



## jeryka (2007 Szeptember 28)

kakas


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

szerecsen


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

navigál


----------



## kormeva (2007 Szeptember 28)

lófarok


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 28)

kerítés


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 28)

sistereg


----------



## mariza (2007 Szeptember 28)

Gézengúz


----------



## elke (2007 Szeptember 28)

legó


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 28)

ólom


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

málna


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 28)

arany


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

nyuszi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

írisz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

szivárvány


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

nyaksál


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

lázas


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

soros


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

sáros


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

sikló


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

olvadt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

tanyák


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

kosztos


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 28)

sóhaj


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

jurta


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

arany


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

nyomás


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 28)

súly


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

lyuk


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

kukac


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 28)

cica


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

aranyhal


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 28)

alattomos


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

lótetű


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

ügető


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

őgyeleg


----------



## marty80 (2007 Szeptember 28)

galopp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 28)

paripa


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

anakonda


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

amazon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

népmese


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

eledel


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 28)

lófej


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

jelzőlámpák


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 28)

kiskacsák


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 28)

kakadu


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 28)

uszógumi


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 29)

idétlen


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 29)

nyomaték


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 29)

kopasz


----------



## kormeva (2007 Szeptember 29)

szélmalom


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 29)

majmok


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 29)

Kedves új tagok!

Ez a játék az eredetéhez képest kicsit átalakult, és most úgy működik, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjéből kell egy új szót, első betűként felhasználva alkotni.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

mammut írta:


> nyomaték



kordbársony


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 29)

nyuszi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

iszkol


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 29)

lovas


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

nyereg


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 29)

galopp


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 29)

parókia


----------



## evajudit (2007 Szeptember 29)

apátság


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 29)

garat


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

topáz


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

zászlók


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

kosár


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

ránc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 29)

csalóka


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 29)

ambrózia


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

aszpirin


----------



## myszty (2007 Szeptember 29)

nevető


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

ősiség


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

gidák


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

kosok


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

keselyű


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

üreg


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

gyümölcs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

gőzös


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

szerkesztő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

Örmény


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

nyest


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

taps


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

szerv


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 29)

vers


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 29)

sör


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

ropi


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

idom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

mosogatógép


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 29)

gépkocsi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 29)

csillagvirág


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 30)

garázs


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

zsinór


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 30)

róka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

akna


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

alamuszi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 30)

iker


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

ropogós


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 30)

sötét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 30)

talp


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

puding


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

gravitáció


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 30)

óriási


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

illemtan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

nagymami


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

ikerkocsi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 30)

ikon


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 30)

napló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Szeptember 30)

ódon


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

neobarokk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

keleti


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

inzultus


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

sokadalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

maradék


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Szeptember 30)

korona


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

abalé


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

életöröm


----------



## mammut (2007 Szeptember 30)

mesebeszéd


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

dörgedelem


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

mennydörgés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

sistergés


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

forr


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

rohan


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

idő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

Táltos írta:


> rohan


 


pannácska írta:


> idő


 

*rohan*

*nagyon *

*ez a szólánc kedves*


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

nemlát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

tudom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

mézédes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Szeptember 30)

szőlő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Szeptember 30)

őszapó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

óperencia


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 1)

Aladin


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 1)

nélküled


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

dúdolva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 1)

anakonda


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

andalgó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 1)

ódivatú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 1)

újdonság


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

gőgicsél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 1)

lapp


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

poros


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

szónok


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

korog


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

gyurma


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

akadozik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 1)

kacs


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

sistergő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 1)

őzike


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

eteti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 1)

itat


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 1)

teke


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 1)

eset


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 1)

tevés


----------



## kormeva (2007 Október 1)

rendrakás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 1)

Táltos írta:


> tevés



satu


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 1)

uborka


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 1)

apátság


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 1)

gúnár


----------



## davidkula (2007 Október 1)

rasszizmus


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 1)

előítélet


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

terepjáró


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 1)

ópapa


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

aggastyán


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 1)

nemrég


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

galagonyabokor


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 1)

rekettye


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

erdész


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 1)

szempilla


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

albatrosz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 1)

szőnyeg


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

gerenda


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

ablak


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

kémény


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

nyár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 1)

rév


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

vér


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

rőt


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

talár


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 1)

remete


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 1)

elefánt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

tetű


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

bolha


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

ürge


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 1)

ebihal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 1)

lóhere


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

erszényesmedve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 1)

egerek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 1)

katicabogár


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 1)

remeterák


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

kárókatona


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 1)

robotgép


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 1)

pótcselekvés


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 1)

sósperec


----------



## bogar89 (2007 Október 1)

cirkusz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 1)

szalon


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 1)

neon


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 2)

nőnem


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

masni


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 2)

iskola


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 2)

kerülés


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 2)

istennyila


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 2)

lecsapott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 2)

alberth írta:


> iskola


arab


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 2)

bomba


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

almás


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

sült


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

teríték


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

kanál


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

lapát


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

tiszta


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

avar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 2)

rombusz


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

zöldség


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 2)

gondolatébresztő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

öleb


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

barát


----------



## agi83 (2007 Október 2)

tikkad


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

délibáb


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 2)

bableves


----------



## ambróziusz (2007 Október 2)

tejföl


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

CSODÁS írta:


> bableves


 

sárgarépa


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 2)

apród


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

diós


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

sánta


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

alvilági


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 2)

iwiw


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

watt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

tinta


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

asztag


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

gúnár


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

rugó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

ostya


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

avokádó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

ódon


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

nemzeti


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

indigó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

óvoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

adomány


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

nyeremény


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

nyárfák


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

körök


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 2)

kertész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 2)

szolfézs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

zsákfolt


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

telefon


----------



## Sundari (2007 Október 2)

nosztalgia


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

ajak


----------



## Sundari (2007 Október 2)

körömpörkölt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

túróstészta


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

jakubinus


----------



## Sundari (2007 Október 2)

sitabor
Taltos - kezdek ehes lenni


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

rejtvény


----------



## Sundari (2007 Október 2)

nyavajog


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 2)

golyó


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

óhaj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

javas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

sors


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 2)

savas


----------



## marty80 (2007 Október 2)

sajt


----------



## cptnemo (2007 Október 3)

vajon a HOLD is?


----------



## szigi74 (2007 Október 3)

univerzum


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 3)

marty80 írta:


> sajt


tömb


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

beborult


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 3)

talicska


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

arrafelé?


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 3)

északon?


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

némán


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

nefelejcs


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

csónak


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

kopár


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

rázós


----------



## sunshine23 (2007 Október 3)

Cseresznye


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

Évicus írta:


> rázós



süvöltő


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

őriz


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

zenél


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

lakat


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

tag


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

galagonya


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

arat


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

tartás


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

szivárványos


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

sajt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

tudósok


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

karalábé


----------



## memi59 (2007 Október 3)

eltanulo


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

ékezet


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

tető


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 3)

ősember


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

rézbőrű


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 3)

űrutazás


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 3)

sátorozók


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 3)

kecskebékák


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 3)

kultúra


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 3)

aligátor


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 3)

rák


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 3)

kár


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 3)

rovar


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 3)

raktár


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

rakéta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 3)

aréna


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

andalog


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 3)

gurul


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

gugol


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

kelemenistvan írta:


> gurul



lépked


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

dorombol


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 3)

lohol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 3)

leül


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

lótusz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

szomjas


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

sós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 3)

savas


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

suhog


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

gáz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

zizi


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

izom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

must


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 3)

tanú


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

vér


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

Táltos írta:


> tanú



udvar


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

rév


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 3)

viola


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 3)

alma


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

atka


----------



## h.editke (2007 Október 4)

amarillisz


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 4)

szandál


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 4)

lebbencs


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 4)

csengők


----------



## vadooc (2007 Október 4)

konga


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 4)

aszpik


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 4)

kagyló


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 4)

igazgyöngy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 4)

Bogey írta:


> kagyló


ócska


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 4)

aranyos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

sakál


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 4)

libeg


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 4)

gólem


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

mező


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 4)

őrjöngve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 4)

eldadogva


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

alkotás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 4)

szépek


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

készek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

keleszt


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 4)

teker


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

retek


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 4)

kefél


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

lumbágó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 4)

orgona


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

angolna


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

angyal


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 4)

lovas


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

sav


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

visít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 4)

tapasztal


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

latrina


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

aprófa


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

apósnyelv


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 4)

velőscsont


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

toboz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

zúzmara


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

zöldalsó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 4)

ordasüvöltés


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

sótartó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

ókorian


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 5)

napos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 5)

sunyi


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

indulna


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 5)

agancs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

csacsi


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 5)

időszerű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

űrge


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

elmozdul


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 5)

lapul


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

lihegve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

elfut


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

távolodva


----------



## gergo20 (2007 Október 5)

messze


----------



## h.editke (2007 Október 5)

eliminátor


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 5)

ragasztó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

ódivatuan


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 5)

nagymamásan?


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 5)

nagypapásan


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 5)

naponta


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 5)

algás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

sáros


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 5)

saras


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

szőrös


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 5)

sikeres


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 5)

sokoldalú


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

újonc


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 5)

centiméter


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

rovás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 5)

sajtó


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 5)

óriás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 5)

sámán


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 6)

nappap


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 6)

próféta


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

alakul


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

lédús


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

savanyú


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

ugar


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

rikoltva


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

agár


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

rohan


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

nádas


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 6)

sáska


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

alkony


----------



## Petdro (2007 Október 6)

Béke és nyugalom

(Az alkony: Béke és nyugalom vonul a táljra. Siri csend és felkészül a nappal az esti harcok szinterévé. Minden figyelem egy pontba fut össze - túl élni az éjszakát - hogy meg érje a felkelő nap éltető sugarát)


----------



## Megi (2007 Október 6)

erdő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

mammut írta:


> alkony


 
nyárias


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

súgó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

olvaszt


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

tetszik


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

kacsák


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

kutyus


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

süllő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 6)

őshüllő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 6)

őslakos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 6)

sonka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 6)

alkalmi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

imakönyv


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 6)

vonatjegy


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

gyorsvasút


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 6)

tinta


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

pannácska írta:


> apostol


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 6)

laikus


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 6)

pannácska írta:


> pannácska írta:
> 
> 
> > apostol
> ...


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

gáláns


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 6)

siheder


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

rakoncátlan


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 6)

nebuló


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

oktondi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 6)

iskolás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

nebuló


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 6)

óravázlat


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

titok


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 6)

kabaré


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

édesem


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 6)

méz


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 6)

zabálnám


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 6)

megártana


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 6)

amarra


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 6)

arább


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 7)

befelé


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 7)

éjszaka


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 7)

aludttej


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 7)

jegesen


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 7)

napos


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 7)

szürkületben


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 7)

navigátor


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 7)

rátalált


----------



## jeancorse (2007 Október 7)

végre


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 7)

mammut írta:


> rátalált


tapír


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 7)

remegve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 7)

eszperente


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 7)

Evelin


----------



## monique (2007 Október 7)

nyálaska


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 7)

asztahétszázát


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 7)

táptalaj


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

juharszörp


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 7)

postakocsi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

ipar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 7)

repülő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

ősközösség


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 7)

gyors


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

soros


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 7)

Sámson


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 7)

sorselemzés


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

szorgalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 7)

mozgalom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

maszatos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 7)

suhanó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

olvadás


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 7)

sodrás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 7)

sikoly


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 7)

lyukfúró


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 8)

oldalas


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

sülve


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

erszény


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

nyitva


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

ajtó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

ódivatu


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

unalmas


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

salakmotor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 8)

rum


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

méz


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 8)

zátony


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

nyugalom


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

méhecske


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

erőtgyüjt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

tökvirág


----------



## sapimazsi (2007 Október 8)

guargumi


----------



## sapimazsi (2007 Október 8)

indulat


----------



## sapimazsi (2007 Október 8)

tartalom


----------



## sapimazsi (2007 Október 8)

mandala


----------



## sapimazsi (2007 Október 8)

aranyozott


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 8)

trombita


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

alulra


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 8)

alváz


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

zavar


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 8)

ravasz


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

színész


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 8)

széna


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

aszpik


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 8)

kispap


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

pók


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 8)

kópé


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

érsek


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 8)

kanonok


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 8)

kozmosz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 8)

szovhoz


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 8)

zerge


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 8)

elfogulatlanság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 8)

gátlástalanság


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

gond


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

guriga


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 8)

gerinctelenség


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 8)

Palipa1 írta:


> gátlástalanság


 
gerinctelenség


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

gumi


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 8)

indul


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

ladikos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 8)

sátán


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 8)

nevező


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 8)

őzike


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

ecset


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 8)

tollaslabda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 8)

Abigél


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

agárverseny


----------



## zweistein (2007 Október 8)

nyaraló


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

olvaszt


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 8)

toklász


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

szalmás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 8)

sánta


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

alsó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 8)

ókuláré


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 8)

éden


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 8)

nagyító


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

óhajt


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

tutaj


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

tenger


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

retek


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

paprika


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

alberth írta:


> retek


 
karalábé


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

étel


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

letét


----------



## elvira (2007 Október 8)

*túra*


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

avas


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

anyós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

savas


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

sarkalatos


----------



## elvira (2007 Október 8)

sikeres


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

sörivó


----------



## elvira (2007 Október 8)

ódon


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

nemes


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 8)

szolíd


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 8)

demokrata


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

arogáns


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

síelő


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

őstermelő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

őszinteség


----------



## Csuvikk (2007 Október 9)

gomba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

avar


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

rovar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

rozmár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

rágógumi


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 9)

idomtalan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

négyzetgyök


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

karám


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

mértani


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

izgága


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

alakoskodó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

ódzkodik


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

kenguru


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

utbavan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

nikkelezés


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

sétál


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

lencsefőzelék


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

katalán


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

nádirigó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

ollóél


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

legörbült


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

tapasz


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 9)

szakorvos


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

sós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

sajt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

turó


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

óvoda


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

aszú


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 9)

újbor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

remek :..:kiss


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

kelepce


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

egzakt


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

térkép


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 9)

pipa


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

afrikai


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

iny


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

nyelv


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

vasút


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

tolatva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

akadálymentes


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

sajnos


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

selyem


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

mozi


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

izgalmas


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 9)

szivárvány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

nyúzott


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

találgatva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

azbeszt


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

tömbökben


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 9)

nekrológ


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

galagonya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

apát


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

talpon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

némber


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

révedezik


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 9)

kémlel


----------



## h.editke (2007 Október 9)

lángol


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

lankad


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 9)

dagad


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 9)

dudál


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 9)

lóbál


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 9)

lepedő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 9)

őrjárat


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

termetes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

sugár


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

répa


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

adjonisten


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 9)

nomenklatúra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

akadémikus


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

speciális


----------



## durczy (2007 Október 9)

szuperhaver írta:


> speciális


Sivatag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

géniusz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

szuperszonikus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

salétrom


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

májpástétom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

moratórium


----------



## durczy (2007 Október 9)

málészáj


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

jókedvű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

üdvöske


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 9)

elvonultam


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

máris?


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 9)

simán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

nocsak


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 9)

komolytalankodom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

megteheted


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

derekasan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

nosztalgia


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

azám


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

móring


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

gólya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 9)

algebra


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

agy


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 9)

gyík


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

kulcs


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

csokoládálikőr


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

rumosdió


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

ópium


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 10)

vízipipa


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ópium



meggyleves


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 10)

mammut írta:


> meggyleves



sompolyog


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Kmaro írta:


> angyalka



Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót alakítani!


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 10)

Bocsika, az utolsó a vizipipa volt, nem figyeltem, hogy az sem követi már az előzőt.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Semmi gond 

guriga


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 10)

agy


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

gyurma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

arc


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 10)

cumi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

ikra


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

algebra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

anorák


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

kakukkfű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

ürmös


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

sistereg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

gácsér


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

repked


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

dobog


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 10)

gének


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

gurul


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 10)

ladik


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 10)

kapszula


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 10)

ágy


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 10)

gyakorlat


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 10)

tűz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

zománc


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 10)

cica


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 10)

arabtelivér


----------



## jucifagyi (2007 Október 10)

részletes


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Október 10)

*sima*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

agancs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 10)

csacsi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

iszkol


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 10)

lelenc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

csutora


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

alabárd


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

dézsa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

albatrosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 10)

sziszegő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

őzbarna


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

apartman


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

narancslekvár


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

répalé


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

ételecet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 10)

tortalap


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

palacsinta


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

aasdfg


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 10)

aranyalma


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

almafa


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

pattogatottpogácsa


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

Argentina


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

amerika


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

atomrobbanás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

szomorú


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

selyemhernyó


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

úszógumi


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

intézet


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

tapasztalat


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Egy kis játékszabály olvasgatás azért rátok férne.


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

tanakvás


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

tekercs


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

Csilla


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

algoritmus


----------



## atapata (2007 Október 10)

sás


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

salak


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

korrozió


----------



## atapata (2007 Október 10)

óra


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

ólomkatonáskodás ( bár tudnám ez hogy jutott eszembe )


----------



## atapata (2007 Október 10)

sós


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

sereg


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

süket


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

talál


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

lakat


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

telefon


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

szőke


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

nokia


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

Albánia


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

alabárd


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

dezoxiribonukleinsav


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

vashiány


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

yes


----------



## atapata (2007 Október 10)

tét


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

tekereg


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

tanakvás (amugy a tét hogy jön ide ?)


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

sürgős


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

Sanyi


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

integet


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

tervező


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

őz


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

zongora


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

angol


----------



## palazzo (2007 Október 10)

lépeget


----------



## Csuvikk (2007 Október 10)

terasz


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 10)

szeretet


----------



## Csuvikk (2007 Október 10)

tevegelés


----------



## jucifagyi (2007 Október 10)

sakál


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 10)

lánykérés


----------



## jucifagyi (2007 Október 10)

sérelem


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

merengve


----------



## tocsi17 (2007 Október 10)

eleje


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 10)

erdő


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 10)

őrült


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Október 10)

tevékenység


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 10)

gebe


----------



## bohumila (2007 Október 10)

ereklye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 10)

erdő


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

őrszem


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

mezsgye


----------



## treva (2007 Október 10)

határ


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 10)

mammut írta:


> mezsgye


elégia


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

altatódal


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 11)

labirintus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

sólet


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 11)

tejföllel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

lazac


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 11)

célkitűzés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

suttog


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 11)

gumifa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

apród


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

dinnye


----------



## memi59 (2007 Október 11)

eledel


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

lángos


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 11)

sorozat


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

toklász


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

szédül


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

lánc


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

cimet


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

tojás


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

sapka


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

angyal


----------



## jani957 (2007 Október 11)

lebeg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

goblein


----------



## jani957 (2007 Október 11)

nebáncsvirág


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

groteszk


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 11)

kürt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 11)

találkozás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 11)

símogatás


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 11)

sörény


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 11)

nyest


----------



## Nyul71 (2007 Október 11)

*szójátékok*

őrzés


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 11)

Hasznos dolog a játékszabályok ismerete


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

mammut írta:


> nyest



tárgy


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 11)

gyufa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

amerikai


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

filmek


----------



## durczy (2007 Október 11)

zenék


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 11)

kosok


----------



## durczy (2007 Október 11)

szarvak


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

kecskegida


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 11)

arcpír


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

rúzs


----------



## durczy (2007 Október 11)

folt


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

durczy írta:


> folt



zs-vel Kedves!!!!


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 11)

pannácska írta:


> rúzs


zsámoly


----------



## Mira* (2007 Október 11)

lyuk


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 11)

kulacs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

csikó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

okos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

szerény


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 11)

nyereg


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

gézengúz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

zavar


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

rekettye


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

elmondva


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 11)

aprít


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

tapadókorong


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

gőzölve


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

elköszönök


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

kellemest


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 11)

tárgyeset


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 11)

tudás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 12)

szomj


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 12)

javaslat


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 12)

támasz


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 12)

szigony


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 12)

nyak


----------



## mascara (2007 Október 12)

kengyel


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 12)

lepke


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 12)

egypúpú


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 12)

úrhatnám


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 12)

most


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 12)

tok


----------



## kunvari (2007 Október 12)

tartó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 12)

óvatos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 12)

suttog


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 12)

gerle


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 12)

engedelmes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 12)

segítő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 12)

őzbak


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 12)

kecskegida


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 12)

Aida


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 12)

alacsony


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 12)

nyuszi


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 13)

ismeros


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

szomszédom


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

mágus


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

semmi


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

indián


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

nagyfőnök


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

kolbásztöltő


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

ősirecepttel


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

liszt


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

tálba


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

amazon


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

nézegeti


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

izom


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

merevedés


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

sajt


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

tömbben


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

nádas


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 13)

settenkedik


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

ködös


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

szomorú


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

ugar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

rekord


----------



## Jutas (2007 Október 13)

diófa


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

almás


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

süveg


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

gubanc


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

cédrus


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

sirály


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

lyukas


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

sakk


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

kotlós


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

síp


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

pattogó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

ódivatú


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

útadó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

óraadó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

óbester


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

röppálya


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 13)

anyag


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

gép


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 13)

pamacs


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 13)

csók


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 13)

kacér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

ripacs


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

csavar


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

repülő


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 13)

őssejt


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

tégelyben


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

nyeglén


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 13)

napozva


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

nyaklánc


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

citrom


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 13)

mandarin


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

narancs


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

csoki


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 13)

itallap


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

paprika


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

alom


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

madár


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

rendesen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

növelve


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

emelve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

elmentve


----------



## kistutum (2007 Október 13)

felmentve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

Táltos írta:


> elmentve


 


kistutum írta:


> felmentve


 

*Szia!*

*Mivel ez szólánc, e-vel és nem f-el kellene kezdődnie a következő szónak!*


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

Táltos írta:


> elmentve



elrévedezve


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

Táltos írta:


> elmentve


egyenesen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

nehezen


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

nemérdemes


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

sebesült


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 13)

tönkrement


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 13)

tízparancsolat


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

tűzeset


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

társaság


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

tompa


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

angyali


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

illedelmes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

udvarias


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 13)

segítőkész


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 13)

szomjas


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

só


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 14)

óvoda


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 14)

akarat


----------



## Culuka (2007 Október 14)

tett


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

tár


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 14)

ritmikus


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 14)

suttogó


----------



## edido (2007 Október 14)

óriási


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 14)

ingyenélő


----------



## edido (2007 Október 14)

őshonos


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 14)

stabil


----------



## edido (2007 Október 14)

lávakő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

ötvenes


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 14)

sugár


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

rács


----------



## edido (2007 Október 14)

cseppkő


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

önt


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 14)

tölt


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 14)

tar


----------



## Culuka (2007 Október 14)

rebellió


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

ószeres


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

sekrestyés


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 14)

sütemény


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

nyíl


----------



## mariza (2007 Október 14)

lándzsa


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

aszaltbarack


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

kimonó


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 14)

ovatos (sajna nem tok irni hosszu o-t)


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

sarjad


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

dédike


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

egyetlen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 14)

Nevada


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

arabtelivér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

rózsa


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

arasz


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 14)

szárazon


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

napóra


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

avar


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

rakéta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

abnormális


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

sikertelen


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

napraforgó


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

ószeres


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

sikeres


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

seres


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 14)

szerény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

nyomul


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

ludas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

sértés


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

sólet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 14)

tésztaféle


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 14)

ecsetvonás


----------



## molcsika (2007 Október 14)

Az újszülöt is ha megszületik először sír és utána, keresi az édesanyát ez a természet.
Mi felnőttek ezt tudhatjuk ha nagyon oda figyelünk ezekre a kis dolgokra is.


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

tág
____________________
ahogy a multunk is tágul


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 15)

Évicus írta:


> ecsetvonás



sietősen


----------



## molcsika (2007 Október 15)

nálam


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 15)

mosolyogva


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 15)

anyós


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

steril


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 15)

láng


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

gálya


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

aktiv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

vokál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

lával


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

lágyan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

negédes


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

sajtkukac


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

célfotó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

órabér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

rovancs


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

csapatmunka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

agregátor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

ragszám


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 15)

moszkító


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

oktondi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

illemtan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

nevelésmód


----------



## jeryka (2007 Október 15)

datolya


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 15)

adalék


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

kereskedő


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 15)

őrbódé


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

értéknyilvánítás


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

sütemény


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

nyakleves


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

sohasem


----------



## scszsuzsa (2007 Október 15)

mókuska


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 15)

anyanyúl


----------



## scszsuzsa (2007 Október 15)

laboda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

anakonda


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

ajakoshal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

lepényhal


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

lilagőz


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

zivatar


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

rondaidő


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

ősz


----------



## scszsuzsa (2007 Október 15)

zebra


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

anyuka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

apuka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

aranyosak


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

kedvesek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

kérdések


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

kanapé


----------



## scszsuzsa (2007 Október 15)

karika


----------



## scszsuzsa (2007 Október 15)

myszty gyorsabb voltál


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

édesgyökér


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

rokonok


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

kellenek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

kiút


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

tovább


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

bemegy


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

gyorsan


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

nagyon


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

nehezen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

nefelejcs


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

csalamádé


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

édes


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

szépséges


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

sátor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

riadalom


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

malom


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

manó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

óda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

adu


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 15)

udvaros


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

sólett


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

törpe


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

egér


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 15)

róka


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 15)

alagút


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 15)

túra


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

akadály


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 16)

lyuk


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 16)

karikásostor


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 16)

rokalyuk


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Kutya


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Aroma


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Abrak


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Kerék


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Kemence


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Erdő


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Őrkutya


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Alabárd


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Dió


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Ósdi


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Isztria


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Agár


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Répa


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Amarillisz


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Szelén


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Notórius


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Suli


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Istár


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Retek


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Korom


----------



## mathenius (2007 Október 16)

Mikulás


----------



## borsolya (2007 Október 16)

ajándék


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

mathenius írta:


> Mikulás


somfordál


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 16)

lassítva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

aforizma


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

agyag


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

gyűszű


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

ürge


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 16)

egér


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

rozmár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

ragadozó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

óralánc


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

cukrász


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

szú


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 16)

úthiba


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

angol


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 16)

lovag


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 16)

középkor


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

mammut írta:


> lovag


 
gözös


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 16)

sisteregve


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 16)

emu


----------



## iviquee (2007 Október 16)

A félreértés gyakran HARAGOT szül :-(


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 16)

iviquee írta:


> A félreértés gyakran HARAGOT szül :-(


?????????

tartalom


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 16)

Évicus írta:


> emu



ugrándozik


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 16)

kitartó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

óriás


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 16)

sötétség


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 16)

gézengúz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

zuhanó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 16)

olvadó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

odaadó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 16)

óda


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 16)

oramü


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 16)

üzenet


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 16)

telecom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 16)

mozi


----------



## ambróziusz (2007 Október 16)

film


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

Táltos írta:


> mozi


 
izom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 16)

mázli


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

iker


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 16)

remete


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 16)

emelő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 16)

ősember


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 16)

romos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 16)

sürög


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 17)

gurgulázik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 17)

kugli


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 17)

iker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 17)

rost


----------



## borsolya (2007 Október 17)

tetoválás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 17)

sóder


----------



## iviquee (2007 Október 17)

remény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 17)

nyak


----------



## Ákos.T (2007 Október 17)

kanyar


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

ramaty


----------



## sunshine23 (2007 Október 17)

tyúkszermirtó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 17)

ordung


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

galopp


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 17)

pukkan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

naposcsibe


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 17)

epizod


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

dráma


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

agyar


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

rámás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

serceg


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

gördül


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

lavina


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

Alagut


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

tejútrendszer


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

randevu


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 17)

uniformis


----------



## kunvari (2007 Október 17)

sátor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

rávág


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

gondolkozik


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

kézenfekvő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

önkéntes


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

segítség


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

gondola


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

alapkőletétel


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 17)

libegö


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

örömünnep


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 17)

púp


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

parafa


----------



## Schremszi (2007 Október 17)

aranya


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 17)

agy


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 17)

gyom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 17)

menet


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 17)

tova


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 17)

alá


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 17)

ásó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 17)

óváros


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 17)

sóska


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 17)

alátét


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 17)

Tétealja


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 17)

Ajka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 17)

andalító


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 17)

óradíj


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 17)

javítás


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 17)

selejt


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 17)

törött


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 18)

tipegő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 18)

örjöng


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 18)

gurulva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 18)

anekdota


----------



## pirinyo1 (2007 Október 18)

Egy jó BESZÉLGETÉSsel a félreértés elkerülhető.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 18)

pirinyo1 írta:


> Egy jó BESZÉLGETÉSsel a félreértés elkerülhető.


Mindamellett, hogy a gondolat stimmel, a *szólánc* lényege, hogy az *előző szó utolsó betűjével* kell új szót alkotni!


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

alapszabály


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 18)

yeti


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

ismeretlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 18)

normatíva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

apparátus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 18)

sakk


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

kergebirka:mrgreen:


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 18)

akcentus


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

szóbeszéd


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 18)

dárda


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 18)

adag


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

gesztenyepüré


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 18)

édesítve


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 18)

eltéve


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

ennivalóakvagytok


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

kétszersülttel


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 18)

lekvározva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

agyonmaszatol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

lemond


----------



## gagyimen (2007 Október 18)

dögivel


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

lesipuskás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

sodrófa


----------



## gagyimen (2007 Október 18)

andalog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

galoppozik


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

kaputelefon


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 18)

noname


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 18)

erdeifenyő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 18)

őszilevél


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

lehullik


----------



## csmagica21 (2007 Október 19)

csillag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 19)

mammut írta:


> lehullik


kedvesség


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 19)

galambszívű


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 19)

űrkomp


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 19)

programvezérlés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 19)

sarlatán


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 19)

slepp


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 19)

paplan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 19)

nimfa


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 19)

arolo


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

oldalas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 19)

sülthús


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

szalontüdő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 19)

őzgerinc


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

csigatésztával


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 19)

libamáj


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

jókora


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 19)

aggályoskodik


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 19)

korona


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

azthiszi


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 19)

sziporkázó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 19)

óperenciás


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 19)

sugár


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 19)

radio


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 19)

óramű


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 19)

ügyelet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 19)

tatami


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 19)

imamalom


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 19)

mozgatás


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 19)

szűr


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 20)

rovás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 20)

sietve


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

esztétika


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 20)

alapjai


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 20)

ikon


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 20)

narancs


----------



## Plejad5D (2007 Október 20)

csirke


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

evolucionista


----------



## Plejad5D (2007 Október 20)

agykontroll


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

limit


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 20)

táj


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 20)

játék


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 20)

kavics


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 20)

csalogány


----------



## luckyszinya (2007 Október 20)

nyuszika


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 20)

apáca


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

artista


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 20)

alpinista


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

aranyhal


----------



## földönkívüli (2007 Október 20)

lepényleső


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 20)

őr


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 20)

rokka


----------



## rosmarinus (2007 Október 20)

akar


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 20)

rumba


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 20)

aligátor


----------



## rosmarinus (2007 Október 20)

ráksaláta


----------



## ninety (2007 Október 20)

aszal


----------



## rosmarinus (2007 Október 20)

letagad


----------



## ninety (2007 Október 20)

dagad


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 20)

didereg


----------



## rosmarinus (2007 Október 20)

gebe


----------



## ninety (2007 Október 20)

eredmény


----------



## rosmarinus (2007 Október 20)

nyargal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 20)

legel


----------



## hjozsef1 (2007 Október 20)

látnok


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

koros


----------



## agi83 (2007 Október 20)

sakál


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 20)

liliom


----------



## agi83 (2007 Október 20)

móka


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 20)

almás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 20)

sajtos


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 20)

sütemény


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 20)

nyalóka


----------



## toviske (2007 Október 21)

alkalom


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

meseszép


----------



## toviske (2007 Október 21)

példátlan


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

nagyvonalu


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 21)

úrkocsis


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

sistereg


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 21)

gereblye


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

ekeszarv


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 21)

vonat


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

talpfa


----------



## toviske (2007 Október 21)

alabástrom


----------



## toviske (2007 Október 21)

megértés


----------



## Culuka (2007 Október 21)

segítség


----------



## eva26 (2007 Október 21)

gulyásleves


----------



## Culuka (2007 Október 21)

serkent


----------



## pirinyo1 (2007 Október 21)

kávé


----------



## pirinyo1 (2007 Október 21)

hajnal


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 21)

Culuka írta:


> serkent


 
terel


----------



## Doree (2007 Október 21)

csorda


----------



## luckyszinya (2007 Október 21)

tehenek


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 21)

Évicus írta:


> terel


 

leány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

nyakigláb


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 21)

béres


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 21)

sereg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

gigászi


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

idom


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 21)

marha


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

alagút


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

terem


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

mókus


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

sas


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

sás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

sün


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

nyúl


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

lakkcipő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

őzgerinc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

csoki


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

ital


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

lebbencs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

csalán


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

nád


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

dob


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

bab


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

báb


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

bor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

repkény


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

nyár


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

randevú


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

udvarló


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

óda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

adó


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

ordas


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

sakál


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 21)

labda


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 21)

acél


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 21)

létra


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 21)

abroncs


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

csengettyű


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

ügető


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

őrület


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 22)

társ


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 22)

sereg


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

gesztenye


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 22)

elegáns


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 22)

selyem


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 22)

mécses


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 22)

silbak


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 22)

kopja


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

alabárd


----------



## momomomomomomomo (2007 Október 22)

pajzs


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

zsír


----------



## momomomomomomomo (2007 Október 22)

répa


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

alma


----------



## momomomomomomomo (2007 Október 22)

ajka


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

aprít


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 22)

tojás


----------



## luckyszinya (2007 Október 22)

sántít


----------



## toviske (2007 Október 22)

teve


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 22)

egérke


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 22)

egyenlőség


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

guruló


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

ólomkatona


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

alsós


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

sikít


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

tünemény


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

nyáridő


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

ősidőben


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 22)

nemzet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

tanár


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 22)

remény


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 22)

nyávog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

gágog


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

grafikon


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

nomenklatúra


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

aszkéta


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

atom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

monoton


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 22)

narancs


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

csacsifogat


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

teve


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

evettke


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

egyetemesen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 22)

nemeslelkü


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

kellemetlen


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 22)

napsugár


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

rétes


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 22)

szöllös


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

sugár


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

rádius


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

selymes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

sekélyes


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

sebesebben


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

nemlehet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

tedd


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

gyanús


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

sebezhető


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 22)

öfelsége


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

erdei


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

indulat


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

tovaszáll


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

lebeg


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

gombóc


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

cigány


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

cicuska


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

alamizsna


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

akaratos


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

sajtkukac


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 22)

cowboy


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

yukon-folyó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 22)

olvadás


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

sodrás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

savanyú


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

uralkodás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 22)

sötétség


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

gépiesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 22)

nagyzol


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Október 23)

lófarok


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

kender


----------



## memi59 (2007 Október 23)

remeny


----------



## Jutka1953 (2007 Október 23)

nyereség


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

gögicse


----------



## Jutka1953 (2007 Október 23)

emlékezés


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

sajnálkozás


----------



## Jutka1953 (2007 Október 23)

siralom


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 23)

önsajnálat


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

Santane írta:


> önsajnálat



Nem így működik ez a játék


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

Jutka1953 írta:


> siralom



magány


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 23)

nyugalom


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 23)

mammut írta:


> Nem így működik ez a játék


 
_Elnézést!_
_Én az eredeti játékleírás szerint mentem:_
*Szólánc* 
Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog 

_És nekem ez a szó jutott az eszembe_ az előző szóról, azért írtam azt...


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 23)

morgós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 23)

süket


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 23)

Santane írta:


> _Elnézést!_
> _Én az eredeti játékleírás szerint mentem:_
> *Szólánc*
> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> ...


Kedves Santane! Hogy ne maradjon megválaszolatlanul a megjegyzésed... alapvetően teljesen igazad van, mert valóban így indult a *szólánc* annakidején. De valamikor - menet közben, én sem tudom mikor - változott a szabály és most már úgy szól, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni. Az eredeti szólánc játékszabályát követve lett valószínűleg a *Játék: asszociáció - gondolattársítás* c. topik. 
Igaz, ez a dolog kicsit balul sült el, de bár minden új játékostársunk - mielőtt bekapcsolódik egy-egy játékba - venné a fáradságot és elolvasná a játékszabályt úgy, mint Te!
Légy üdvözölve körünkben, további jó játékot!kiss


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 23)

talány


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

nyál


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

lány


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

nyúl


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 23)

lángelme

(Köszönet *Antikbakfis*-nak a tájékoztatásért és a kedvességéért!)


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

enter


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 23)

erő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

ősidő


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

öböl


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

laguna


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

azúrkék


----------



## mis (2007 Október 23)

kékesszürke


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

elküldve (Szia)


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

estefele


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

elámulok


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

keseregvén


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

nevetés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

szeliden


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

nedves


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

széles


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

sejtés


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

sós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

sütemény


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

nyalánkság


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Október 23)

gombóc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

csoda


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

abroncs


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

csámpás


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 23)

sóska


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

alga


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

Abigél


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 23)

latyakos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 23)

sáros


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

súlykol


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 23)

lódít


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

térdig


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 23)

gurít


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

támad


----------



## luckyszinya (2007 Október 23)

dobog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 23)

gombol


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 23)

lemos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 23)

sármos


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 23)

sátor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 23)

rotor


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 23)

rongy


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 23)

gyöngy


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 23)

gyurma


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 23)

alkotás


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 24)

sürgős


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 24)

sáfrány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 24)

nyávog


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

gágog


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 24)

giliszta


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 24)

asztal


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

lehámoz


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 24)

zavart


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 24)

tőkehalmáj


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 24)

jázmin


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 24)

minerva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

hontalan írta:


> jázmin


nagyszerű


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 24)

Elrontottam:

nedü

(ki is lépek most, mert megállás nélkül csörög a telefon és tévesztek minduntalan - elnézést)


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 24)

üveges


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 24)

gesztenyekrém


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 24)

makk


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

koppan


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 24)

norma


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 24)

agyag


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

gém


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

mókus


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 24)

sügér


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

róka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 24)

almáspite


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

emelő


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

Őzike


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

egér


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Október 24)

rakéta


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

gomb


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Október 24)

bonbon


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

nomád


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

dáridó


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

óriás


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 24)

szamovár


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

róka


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

amarilisz


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 24)

szamóca


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

agya


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

akar


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

ránc


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

cica


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 24)

altató


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

óra


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 24)

akad


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 24)

dagad


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 24)

dagadó


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

ókor


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 24)

rárak


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 24)

karaoke


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 24)

eukaliptusz


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 24)

szalamandra


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 24)

analfabéta


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 24)

alkalmatlan


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 24)

nézhetetlen


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 24)

nemzet


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 24)

terv


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 24)

vigyor


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 25)

réz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 25)

zubbony


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 25)

nyálka


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 25)

alap


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 25)

pamacs


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 25)

csillár


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 25)

rubint


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 25)

tekla


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 25)

amondó


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 25)

óralánc


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 25)

csillag


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 25)

gerjedelem


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 25)

mellszélesség


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 25)

gordonka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 25)

alváz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 25)

zimankó


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

óvszer


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

rágógumi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 26)

notesz


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

szuperhaver írta:


> rágógumi



iparos


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

segéderő


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

őskövület


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

tini


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

indonéz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

zilált


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

távolodó


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 26)

óránként


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

tovaröppen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 26)

nyaralás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

sajnálatos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 26)

semilyen


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

nosztalgiázás


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 26)

szeretem


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 26)

mámoros


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 26)

szánkó


----------



## kormeva (2007 Október 26)

hóember


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 26)

olvad


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

hőemelkedés(már nem módosítom,mert folytattátok,de elszúrtam;Bocs Belsugului-*d* betűvel kellett volna írni)


----------



## Babszy (2007 Október 26)

Láz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 26)

szuperhaver írta:


> hőemelkedés


 
siker


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 26)

rend


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 26)

derű


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

űrséta


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 26)

analfabéta


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

alighanem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 26)

maradék


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

kifacsar


----------



## gajda (2007 Október 26)

remeg


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

gusztál


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 26)

lógat


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 26)

tejleves


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

savanyú


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

utalvány


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

nyavaja


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

altatódal


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 Október 27)

levesestal


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

lucerna


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 27)

arc


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 27)

ciklon


----------



## Moncsoró (2007 Október 27)

napraforgó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

ominózus


----------



## Moncsoró (2007 Október 27)

spongya


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

aligátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 27)

ravasz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 27)

számító


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

óvatos


----------



## RR78 (2007 Október 27)

sóhaj


----------



## RR78 (2007 Október 27)

járda


----------



## RR78 (2007 Október 27)

ananász


----------



## RR78 (2007 Október 27)

zokni


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

RR78 írta:


> zokni



Ezek igazából nem egyszemélyes játékok


----------



## csoda69 (2007 Október 27)

kolozsvár


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

remek


----------



## Georgina01 (2007 Október 27)

képkeret


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

tokás


----------



## Georgina01 (2007 Október 27)

sárgarigó


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

óperencia


----------



## Georgina01 (2007 Október 27)

alabástrom


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 27)

mechanikus


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Október 27)

szex


----------



## vadooc (2007 Október 27)

xilofon


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 27)

nonstop


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

párka


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 27)

almás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 27)

sip


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 27)

púp


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 27)

pok


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

kelme


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 27)

elme


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

ezt


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 27)

szeretem


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

belsugului írta:


> szeretem



t-vel kell kezdeni a szót!!!


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

pannácska írta:


> ezt



tudatlan


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

nagyon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

nárcisz


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

zivatar


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

rekord


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

doboz


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

zárka


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

ananász


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 27)

szenzációs


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

sóstallér


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 27)

rockzene


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

esküvő


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 27)

őzike


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 27)

említett


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

tarolt


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 27)

tépett


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 27)

teper


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 27)

repeszt


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 27)

tómeder


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 27)

radíroz


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 27)

zártkörű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 27)

üzenet


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 27)

távirat ;-)


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 27)

teletext


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 28)

taverna


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

alagút


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

tejút


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 28)

tejtermek ;-)


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

kakaó


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

habos


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

savó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

óvszer


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

rendszer


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

roncsolt


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

töredezett


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

tettleg


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

gémeskút


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

teknő


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

őrangyal


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 28)

ládikó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

Óperenciás-tenger


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 28)

retek


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

kendermagos


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

sütemény


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

nyúlcipő


----------



## Beni67 (2007 Október 28)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


Sötétség


----------



## Beni67 (2007 Október 28)

szuperhaver írta:


> nyúlcipő


Mekk Elek az ezermester


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

Szia Beni67!
Örülök,hogy elolvastad a játékszabályt,csak közben már módosult(2007.01.20-ha jól láttam) és az előző szó utolsó betűjével kellene írni egy másikat(az elején még én sem tudtam,nekem is úgy írták meg)kissMegkockáztatnám,hogy talán még kapcsolódnia is kellene az előző szóhoz-ezt én is csak most fedeztem fel,ha nem így van azért szóljatok.Van 1 másik szójáték--asszociácó-gondolattársítás--ahol viszont tényleg ami eszedbe jut az előző szóról azt írhatod le.További jó játékot!:..:
akkor mégegyszer:
nyúlcip*ő*


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 28)

*ö*mlesztve


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

egérke


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

ementáli


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 28)

illat


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

tűnékeny


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 28)

yacht


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 28)

tutaj


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

jaguár


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

rezsim


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

mizsei


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 28)

idegbaj


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 28)

jós


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

sarlózik


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

kánikula


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

alsógödön


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

nudista


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

akadozva


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 28)

atommag


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 28)

galagonya


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

alpinista


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 28)

autista


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

Albertirsa


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 28)

akarat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 28)

tigris


----------



## cicalány (2007 Október 28)

strófa


----------



## btina13 (2007 Október 28)

az IDŐSről nekem a *FÁK* jutnak eszembe,képesek túlélni bármit!


----------



## btina13 (2007 Október 28)

jajj,az első oldalt néztem....vers


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

alkotmány


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 28)

(*y*oga) jóga
Egy kicsit csaltam.


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 28)

durcy írta:


> alkotmány


 
nyámnyila


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

adjál


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 28)

lemarad


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

diplomata


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

alga


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 28)

agyrém


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

mese


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 28)

emese


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

esszé


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 28)

ésszerű


----------



## Elisa (2007 Október 28)

édes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

Táltos írta:


> ésszerű



űrszonda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 28)

pannácska írta:


> űrszonda


 
alabástrom


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

majom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

mulatás


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 28)

stúdió


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

oszt


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 28)

telefon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 28)

nulla


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 28)

alsó


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 28)

ószeres


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 28)

szeretet


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 28)

tusolás


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Október 29)

sebesség


----------



## evajudit (2007 Október 29)

gálya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 29)

aggály


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

lyukas


----------



## Katkacica67 (2007 Október 29)

sikátor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

rettegés


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 29)

sólyom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 29)

molyos


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)

sajtóvisszhang


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 29)

gémeskút


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 29)

telepek


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 29)

kereken


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 29)

narancs


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 29)

csemege


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 29)

energia


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

apó


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 29)

ókor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

ripacs


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 29)

csók


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

kacsó


----------



## Bogey (2007 Október 29)

ózon


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 29)

néhol


----------



## Iculi (2007 Október 29)

Viharos


----------



## Jutas (2007 Október 29)

mammut írta:


> néhol



létra


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

alapos


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 29)

sóhaj


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 29)

jósnő


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

őkelme


----------



## KATA 69 (2007 Október 29)

erőmű


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 29)

űrhajós


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

siker


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 29)

rakéta


----------



## Zsuzsanna2 (2007 Október 29)

akarat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 29)

tapasztalat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 29)

tapasztal


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

lelkesen


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

nulla


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 29)

alultáplált


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

túlzás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

sokszoroz


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 29)

siker


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

szuperhaver írta:


> sokszoroz


 
zamatos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 29)

sósborszesz


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 29)

sebes


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

síkos


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

semmi


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 29)

incselkedő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

ősvilág


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

gyermek


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

kocsány


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

nyelv


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

vér


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 29)

ritka


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 29)

alma


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

alsó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 29)

ózon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 29)

olyan


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## opel (2007 Október 29)

most


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 29)

távolodik


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 30)

kozeleg


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

gőzös


----------



## FiFike (2007 Október 30)

sorompo


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 30)

okszerű


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 30)

üzemképes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

sikeres


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

som


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 30)

mogyoró


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 30)

ótvar


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 30)

ravasz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 30)

szerelmes


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 30)

spanyol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 30)

latin


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 30)

norvég


----------



## Santane (2007 Október 30)

guberál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Október 30)

lajhár


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 30)

rohan


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 30)

nevet


----------



## belsugului (2007 Október 30)

tanít


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 30)

társúl


----------



## boci9 (2007 Október 30)

lusta


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 30)

alja


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 30)

alapos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

slampos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 30)

sóska


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

alsó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

ocsu


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 30)

uborka


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

ananász


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 30)

szirom


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

manócska


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 30)

anakonda


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 30)

arany


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

nyaral


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

libeg


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 30)

gurul


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 30)

láda


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

alfaj


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 30)

jajjszó


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

ováció


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 30)

ókor


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 30)

remete


----------



## Spike Spiegel (2007 Október 30)

önmegtartóztatás


----------



## brickati (2007 Október 30)

cölibátus


----------



## Spike Spiegel (2007 Október 30)

katolikus


----------



## brickati (2007 Október 30)

római


----------



## molcsika (2007 Október 30)

vezető


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 30)

pannácska írta:


> remete



eszementek


----------



## angel72 (2007 Október 31)

emberek


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

keveredés


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 31)

sokadalomban


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

napközben


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

nappali


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

inspirál


----------



## csehlaca67 (2007 Október 31)

főnök


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

csehlaca67 írta:


> főnök


köcsög


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

gézengúz


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 31)

zene


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

estélyi


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 31)

irgalmas


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 31)

bocsi javítok: izgalmas


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

semleges


----------



## mucika18 (2007 Október 31)

sekélyes


----------



## Dobranoc (2007 Október 31)

sirály


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

yambalaya


----------



## csehlaca67 (2007 Október 31)

tenger


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

csehlaca67 írta:


> tenger


rengeteg

(az utolsó bötűvel kőne folytogatnod Lacus )


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 31)

generátor


----------



## enca (2007 Október 31)

ragadozó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

ózondús


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

síkság


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 31)

gazdaság


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

gép


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

pék


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

kép


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 Október 31)

pacsirta


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

alkony


----------



## hunmylord (2007 Október 31)

nyúlgerinc


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

cecelégy


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 31)

gyárkémény


----------



## Yagi (2007 Október 31)

nyírfa


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Október 31)

almahéj


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Október 31)

jégmező


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 31)

Őrség


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

galvanizáló


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 31)

óvóhely


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 31)

pannácska írta:


> galvanizáló


 
óramű


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 Október 31)

gramafon


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

nárcisz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 31)

szines


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

sáska


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

alkohol


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

lapát


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

tárlat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 31)

tutaj


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 Október 31)

térd


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

derék


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 31)

kérdés


----------



## sz.ani (2007 Október 31)

sertés


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 31)

seper


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

repdes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

serkent


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

tudós


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

sikeres


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 Október 31)

sas


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 Október 31)

suttog


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

gulya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

alku


----------



## rojalka (2007 Október 31)

nekem a gulyáról mindig a gulyásleves jut eszembe

tehát gulyásleves


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Palipa1 írta:


> alku


utas


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

satu


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

somlói


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

irat


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

rojalka írta:


> nekem a gulyáról mindig a gulyásleves jut eszembe
> 
> tehát gulyásleves



*nagyon jó, csak ez a játék nem arról szól
*


----------



## rojalka (2007 Október 31)

fogfájás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> irat


talentum


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> irat



tombola


----------



## pannácska (2007 Október 31)

Palipa1 írta:


> talentum



muszáj


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

játék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

nemes


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> játék


kosár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

robot


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

toboz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

zord


----------



## rojalka (2007 Október 31)

Palipa1 írta:


> zord


hegy


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 Október 31)

rojalka írta:


> hegy



Kedves rojalka, az utolsó betűvel folytasd légyszives, azt írod "hegy",folytatom:
gyerek:-D


----------



## rojalka (2007 Október 31)

köszönöm a javítást. 

kerék


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

kovácsoltvas


----------



## rojalka (2007 Október 31)

savaseső


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Október 31)

ősvilág


----------



## mammut (2007 November 1)

gézengúz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

zúzmara


----------



## BBTeri (2007 November 1)

aranyoskám


----------



## angel72 (2007 November 1)

minden


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

nimród


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

dicshimnusz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

szuperhaver


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

ragyogó://:


----------



## Sanya55 (2007 November 1)

óda


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

alkotás


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

só


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

óvatosan


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

napsütés


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

serleg


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

galamb


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

bumeráng


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

géz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

zaklatott


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

lampion


----------



## mammut (2007 November 1)

szuperhaver írta:


> zaklatott



töltés


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sóhaj


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

jajszó


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

óvoda


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

alapoktatás


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sítábor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

repülőrajt


----------



## mammut (2007 November 1)

tóalmási


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

idevalósi


----------



## mammut (2007 November 1)

igen


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

napfelkelte


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

elmerengek


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2007 November 1)

keksz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

szent


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

tehén


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

négynapos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

sokrétű


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

üzembiztos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

szerkezet


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

tévedtem


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

megmutattam


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 1)

mester


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

rege


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

elismerés


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sóvárog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

gátlásos


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sistergő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

őrjöng


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

gátlásos


----------



## durcy (2007 November 1)

státus


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sírkő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

örszem


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

madáritató


----------



## angel72 (2007 November 1)

óda


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

altató


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

óda


----------



## durcy (2007 November 1)

alkony


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

nyúl


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 1)

lúdláb


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

bokor


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 1)

rézsút


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

tó


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 1)

órásmester


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 1)

remekmű


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 1)

ürutas


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sakál


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

lakás


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sí


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

iroda


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

alap


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

papir


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

rigó


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

ordas


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

sintér


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

ronda :-(


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

alattomos


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

sodor


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

rugó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

opció


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

oralánc


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 1)

cikk


----------



## alberth (2007 November 1)

cikk-cakk
ló


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

óhaj-sóhaj


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 1)

jajgatás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 1)

segélykiáltás


----------



## mammut (2007 November 2)

sikerült


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 2)

találékony


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 2)

nyakas


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 2)

savas


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 2)

sikamlós


----------



## kikocska (2007 November 2)

sífutó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 2)

óvatosan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 2)

nincs


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

csóka


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 2)

aprócska


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 2)

ablaküveg


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 2)

gittelt


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

tortalap


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 2)

pudinggal


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 2)

ladik


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Kirakó


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Óra


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Adminisztrátor


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 2)

répa


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Rágógumi


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Illatszer


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Repülőtér


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

ropi


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 2)

izom


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

muszlin


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

narancsliget


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

térkép


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

piros


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

sár


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

riogató


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 2)

ólom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 2)

móló


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 2)

óra


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 2)

sietni


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

sz.ani írta:


> óra



apró


----------



## Santane (2007 November 2)

ódák


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 2)

malom


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 2)

liszt


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 2)

Santane írta:


> ódák


kavics


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 2)

csiga


----------



## mammut (2007 November 2)

almalé


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 2)

épület


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 2)

terület


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 2)

torma


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 2)

alap


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 2)

palota


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 2)

apokalipszis


----------



## durcy (2007 November 2)

soviniszta


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 3)

alagut


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 3)

tábortüz


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 3)

zsemlemorzsa


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 3)

adóhatóság


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 3)

galambszivü


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 3)

üvegmosó


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 3)

operaenekes


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

sejtosztódás


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 3)

sajtkukac


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

cigaretta


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 3)

alkalom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

mise


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

etalon


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

numizmatika


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

atlétika


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 3)

alagút


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

társadalom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

megye


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

eper


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 3)

ecset


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

tekercs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

csuklya


----------



## georgina1 (2007 November 3)

amúr


----------



## mammut (2007 November 3)

rák


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

kupak


----------



## mammut (2007 November 3)

kalapács


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

csóka


----------



## idgam (2007 November 3)

asztal


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 3)

lovas


----------



## Banderasz (2007 November 3)

sarkantyú


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 3)

útvonal


----------



## Banderasz (2007 November 3)

lavina


----------



## evajudit (2007 November 3)

akna


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 November 3)

akarat


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 3)

tetterő


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

ős


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 3)

suttog


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

gondolom


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 3)

mormolom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

mormonok


----------



## durcy (2007 November 3)

kullancs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

csíra


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 3)

alkotmány


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 3)

nyakleves


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 3)

sáska


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

almamoly


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 3)

lyukaszt


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

tini


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

iker


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 3)

repdes


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 3)

súlytalanul


----------



## alberth (2007 November 3)

lepedő


----------



## Jutas (2007 November 3)

őrjárat


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

tinta


----------



## durcy (2007 November 3)

tragédia


----------



## alberth (2007 November 3)

apartman


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

motel


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

lánc


----------



## Jutas (2007 November 3)

cigaretta


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

abalé


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

érdem


----------



## alberth (2007 November 3)

méltóság


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 3)

gyakorlás


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

sorozatlövés


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 3)

sóder


----------



## Jutas (2007 November 3)

répa


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 3)

akvarell


----------



## alberth (2007 November 3)

levél


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

lágy


----------



## mammut (2007 November 4)

gyanta


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 4)

autóbusz


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

szumó


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 4)

ólom


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 4)

majom


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 4)

madár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 4)

ragszám


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

mátka


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

alabástrom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

monostor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 4)

rendház


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

zálogház


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

zeng


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

gang


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

gyakorta


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 November 4)

alattomos


----------



## mammut (2007 November 4)

sunyi


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

iszákos


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

senki


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

irritáló


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

óvatos


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

sumér


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

rianás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

sikoly


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 4)

lyuggat


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 4)

támogat


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

torpan


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 4)

néz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

zamat


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 4)

terv


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

villám


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 4)

mátrix


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

Xénia


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

anyaság


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 4)

giliszta


----------



## É[email protected] (2007 November 4)

almanach


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

hívő


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 4)

őriz


----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)

zománc


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 4)

ceruza


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 4)

alkotó


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 4)

ólomkatona


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

anakonda


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 4)

alkalmazkodóképesség


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

gyakorlatiasság


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

gazos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 4)

sikátor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

robot


----------



## mammut (2007 November 4)

Talmácsi


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

trapéz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 4)

Zeusz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

zeller


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

kelemenistvan írta:


> Zeusz


szudéta


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

atléta


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

atlantisz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 4)

szerpentin


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

alkalmazott


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

többen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 4)

Néró


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

nikecel


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

kelemenistvan írta:


> Néró



óbégató


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

óvszer


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

rendező


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

őrezred


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

durcás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

sámli


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 4)

iskola


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

alispán


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

némaság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

gárdista


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 4)

autista


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

alabástrom


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 4)

mérföldkő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 4)

sáv


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 4)

vonalvezetés


----------



## mammut (2007 November 5)

sürgősen


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 5)

naponta


----------



## mammut (2007 November 5)

alkonyatkor


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 5)

rengeteg


----------



## paktuska (2007 November 5)

geometria


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 5)

alapmű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 5)

űz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 5)

zavar


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 5)

rokon


----------



## mammut (2007 November 5)

nagybácsi


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 5)

ivókút


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

tintatartó


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 5)

óvoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

agykontroll


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 5)

lábas


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

selyem


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 5)

mű


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

üveg


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

golyó


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 5)

óraszíj


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

játék


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 5)

krém


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

monda


----------



## mammut (2007 November 5)

alapmű


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 5)

űrhajó


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

odvas


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 5)

sátor


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

rémes


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 5)

sivár


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 5)

rom


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

mór


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 5)

mikulás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

sakál


----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)

lángol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

lovagol


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 5)

lohol


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 5)

liheg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 5)

gondol


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 5)

lángol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

lovag


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 5)

galagonya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

anyagólya


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

apaállat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 5)

Táltosló


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

ókori


----------



## Santane (2007 November 5)

ivarmirígy


----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)

gyopár


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

rágó


----------



## mammut (2007 November 5)

ódivatú


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 5)

újság


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 5)

gúzsbakötve


----------



## mammut (2007 November 6)

egybefüggően


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

néma


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 6)

acél


----------



## Beholder76 (2007 November 6)

kard


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 6)

Palipa1 írta:


> acél


*l*enyomat


----------



## Beholder76 (2007 November 6)

talányos


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 6)

sokszínű


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 6)

szivárvány


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 6)

nyomda


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

trapéz


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

zuhatag


----------



## Beholder76 (2007 November 6)

őserdő


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

Kedves Beholder76!
A zuhata*g -*hoz pl.jó a *g*émeskút. Azért folytatom a Tiéddel.

öreg


----------



## Beholder76 (2007 November 6)

Szia Hímoroszlán!

Lehet, hogy valamit félreértettem, de a topic elejéből az tűnik ki hogy ez csak 1 szabadasszociációs szólánc. Az utolsó oldalon valóban követik az első-utolsó betű szabályt, de a nagy részeben nem - és a topic indító leírás alapján itt nem is ez a szabály. Gondolom a "szólánc" topic-név a félrevezető, mivel erre a fajtára gondol mindenki elsőre.

Üdv,
Gábor


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

grill


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

levegő


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

öles


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

sörét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

tubák


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

konga


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

alku


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

ural


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

lomha


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

alagút


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

tejberizs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

zsizsik


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

karosszék


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

kanapé


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

érfal


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

lép


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 6)

penész


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

szikla


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

amoda


----------



## durcy (2007 November 6)

aláírás


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 6)

sajtok


----------



## durcy (2007 November 6)

kotlós


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 6)

sokk


----------



## mammut (2007 November 6)

kapott


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 6)

tevékenység


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 6)

giliszta


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 6)

agitál


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 6)

látnok


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 6)

karmester


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 6)

rigófészek


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

kerület


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

terület


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

tutaj


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 6)

jojó


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

orvos


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

sertés


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 6)

surran


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

nyargal


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 6)

lüktet


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

taps


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

színház


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 6)

zene


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 6)

tánc


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 6)

cirkusz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

szamovár


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 6)

retesz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

szikra


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 6)

almahéj


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 6)

jonatán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 6)

nektarin


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

nikotin


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

nemdohányzó


----------



## mammut (2007 November 7)

ókori


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 7)

istráng


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 7)

ló


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

Antikbakfis írta:


> istráng




guriga


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

aszaltszilva


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

arkangyal


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

lódarázs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

zsarátnok


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

kanonok


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

krumpli


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

iskola


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

aprópénz


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

zúzmara


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

aszú


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

útálatos


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

sajátos


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

sejtelmes


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

súlytalan


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

neon


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

napkollektor


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

reflektor


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 7)

fény


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

himoroszlán írta:


> reflektor


 
rádió


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 7)

óradíj


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

jutalom


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

január


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

rumba


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 7)

répa


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 7)

Táltos írta:


> rumba


 
bocsi, egyszerre érkezett a válasz, akkor legyen 

ablak


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

képkeret


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 7)

tolókocsi


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

innivaló


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

ólom


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

majonéz


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

zeller


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

rianás


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

sokk


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

kevés


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 7)

sógor


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

rendes


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

sóhaj


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

józan


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

nápolyi


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 7)

igazságtalanság


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

gézengúz


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

zokni


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

ing


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

gatya


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

alma


----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)

anyag


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

alak


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

durcy írta:


> anyag



gát


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

tigris


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

szemfog


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

gumikacsa


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

alkar


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

retek


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

kozmál


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

lámpa


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

autómobil


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

lovarda


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

atomóra


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

anyajuh


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

holló


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 7)

óvoda


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

alkusz


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

szerelem


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

mézeskalács


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

csuka


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

ananász


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

szílva


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 7)

aszalt


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

töpörödött


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 7)

törpe


----------



## umbika (2007 November 7)

erdőlakó


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 7)

óvatos


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 7)

ólomkatona


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 7)

asszony


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 7)

autó


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 7)

nyár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

rámáscsizma


----------



## evajudit (2007 November 7)

aktuális


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

státuszqó


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

óramű


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 7)

űrhajó


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

Orángután


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 7)

naplemente


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

elemesbútor


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 7)

rendszerváltás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

sikertörténet


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 7)

tervezhető


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

öntött


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

teli


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

idom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 7)

mars


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

syrius


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

sokác


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 7)

csacska


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

akrobatikus


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

szombat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 7)

tütörtök


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

kicikétszelypesz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

sziszeg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

gyerekszáj


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

jókedvű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 7)

üröm


----------



## mammut (2007 November 7)

mosoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 7)

játék


----------



## mammut (2007 November 7)

komolykodva


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

aligha


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

akad


----------



## mammut (2007 November 7)

dehogyis


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

sistereg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 7)

gazella


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 7)

andalog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 7)

gusztusos


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 8)

savanyu


----------



## Moncsoró (2007 November 8)

uborka


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

arany


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 8)

nyaral


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

ló


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 8)

ól


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

láva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

angol


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

lepel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

lokátor


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

répa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

alváz


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

zápor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

rum


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

mese


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

előd


----------



## Nlaci29 (2007 November 8)

démon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

nemzet


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 8)

titán


----------



## evajudit (2007 November 8)

nővér


----------



## w55 (2007 November 8)

révész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

szakács


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 8)

csibész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

szófa


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 8)

aszaltszilva


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 8)

angyal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

léc


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 8)

cigaretta


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 8)

apály


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 8)

lyuk


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 8)

kaktusz


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 8)

szikra


----------



## Santane (2007 November 8)

alattomos


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 8)

szégyenlős


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 8)

sarok


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 8)

káros


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 8)

sáros


----------



## mammut (2007 November 8)

sikló


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 8)

olaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 8)

jég


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 8)

gyár


----------



## mammut (2007 November 8)

régi


----------



## dkihote (2007 November 8)

Nem minden idős egy idős, de megérték amiből mi még sem TANULunk.


----------



## dkihote (2007 November 8)

Nem minden idős egy idős, de megérték amiből mi még sem TANULunk.
Bocs félre ment.


----------



## dkihote (2007 November 8)

Nem minden idős egy idős, de már megérték amiből mi mégsem TANULunk.


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 8)

mammut írta:


> régi


 

idős


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 9)

sarj


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

jószomszéd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

denevér


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

róka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

antilop


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

párduc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

cecelégy


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

gyalogkakukk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

kajmán


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

naphal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

lajhár


----------



## Tuláliber (2007 November 9)

rozmár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 9)

rénszarvas


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

sarkantyú


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

újság


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 9)

gerlice


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

egres


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

som


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

mogyoró


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

órásmester


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 9)

rezervátum


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

mohikán


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

napolaj


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

japáncsászár


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

rétesliszt


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

tarhonyáshús


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

savanyúság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

gabonapehely


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

jégkrém


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

lyukfúró


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

óperenciástenger


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 9)

rőzsehordó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

ócskavas


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 9)

savanyúság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

gépkönyv


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

veréb


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

bazár


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

revizor


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

rokon


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

néha


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

attrocitás


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

sehol


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

lehetetlen


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

legyező


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

nincs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

nomád


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

diák


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

kobak


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

kakas


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

koala


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

alibi


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

kakas

sügér


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

Palipa1 írta:


> alibi


 
igéz


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

zsong


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

gitár


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

gondoz


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

rím


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

meleg


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

görcsöl


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

lökdelődzik


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

kéreget


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

tarhál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

lebilincsel


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 9)

locsol


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

levon


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

nem


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

majd


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

dolog


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

gyalog


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

göncölszekér


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

rakás


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

sáska


----------



## myszty (2007 November 9)

arasz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

szavak


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

kavics


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

cserép


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

pala


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

alap


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

populáció


----------



## mammut (2007 November 9)

párkány


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 9)

nyereg


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

Görög


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 9)

gabona


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 9)

Avodír


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 10)

radír


----------



## Phaidra (2007 November 10)

rigó


----------



## mammut (2007 November 10)

óramű


----------



## dkihote (2007 November 10)

csip


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

paprikavörös


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

sárga


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

aranyszín


----------



## mammut (2007 November 10)

narancs


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

csomagolt


----------



## mammut (2007 November 10)

tálalt


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

tizenéveseknek


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

középiskola


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 10)

apropó


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

ókor


----------



## Santane (2007 November 10)

repedt


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

eltört


----------



## Tabe (2007 November 10)

ragasztó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

Tabe írta:


> ragasztó



*t-vel kellene!!!
*


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 10)

tollhegy


----------



## mammut (2007 November 10)

gyurma


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

antilop (csak???)


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

pálma


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

albinó


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

óvóhely


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 10)

lyuk


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

költőtárs


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

sakál


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

lottószám


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 10)

megy


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

Bogey írta:


> megy


gyorsan


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 10)

néni


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

irredenta


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 10)

alma


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

andalog


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 10)

gigantikus


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 10)

savanyú


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 10)

út


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

terebélyes


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 10)

távolság


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

galambdúc


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 10)

ceruza


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

aranyalma


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 10)

akaratos


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

sejtelmes


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

simogató


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 10)

óvatos


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

sebes


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 10)

szerető


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 10)

ölelő


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 10)

őserő


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

őzgida


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 10)

aranyhal


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 10)

levestészta


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 10)

akrobata


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

adalék


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

kotyvalék


----------



## mammut (2007 November 11)

kiloccsant


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 11)

teletölt


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 11)

telek


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

karó


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

óra


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

alszik


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

kert


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

traktor


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

rotor


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 11)

rózsa


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 11)

abroncs


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

csacsi


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 11)

irat


----------



## mammut (2007 November 11)

tartó


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

ódon


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 11)

nevelő


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

ősz


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 11)

szilva


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

antenna


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 11)

akna


----------



## jokeszka (2007 November 11)

akta


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 11)

analitika


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

apadás


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 11)

sátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

rodeo


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

orvosság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

gitár


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

révedezés


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

sebes


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

sors


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 11)

sikerül


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

lagúna


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 11)

ablakkeret


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

topáz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

zafír


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

rubin


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

nagyság


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 11)

gigantikus


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

sörsátor


----------



## mammut (2007 November 11)

reptéren


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

nyílvános


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

sárga


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

arany


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

nyereg


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

gebe


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

ecset


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 11)

terpentin


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

nemes


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

soros


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

sertés


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

sietös


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

sörös


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

sereghajtó


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

óra


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 11)

toborzó


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

alberth írta:


> óra


-alma


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

amazon


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 11)

nő


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

Noé


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 11)

Éden


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

nemes


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

susog


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

selyem


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 11)

meder


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

remény


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 11)

nyavalya


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 11)

antilop


----------



## mammut (2007 November 12)

parázs


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

zsarátnok


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 12)

kurvabarlang


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

gerjedtpasi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

írnok


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 12)

körmöl


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

lepény


----------



## durcy (2007 November 12)

nyílás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

serleg


----------



## edios (2007 November 12)

gumibot


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 12)

tombola


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

antilop


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

polip


----------



## mucika18 (2007 November 12)

papucs


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

csemete


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 12)

elefánt


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 12)

tetem


----------



## a.blanki (2007 November 12)

tarantula


----------



## Kmaro (2007 November 12)

antikvitás


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

sereg


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 12)

gömb


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 12)

sérelem


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 12)

savanyú


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

útonálló


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 12)

óramű


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

űrkaland


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 12)

dada


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

albatrosz


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 12)

szójabab


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

bajusz


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

száncsengő


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

őrs


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 12)

sereghajtó


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 12)

óraműpontossággal


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

luc


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

cica


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

aranyos


----------



## mammut (2007 November 12)

szép


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

pitypang


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

gyűszűvirág


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

gerbera


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

asszonyság


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

Gazduram


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

műrepülő


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

őrezred


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

dombormű


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

üveg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

gárda


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

alma


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

akvarell


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

lesipuskás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

suhog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 12)

gurul


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

lohol


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

lobban


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 12)

netán


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

nagyon


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 12)

neon


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 12)

nyihog


----------



## alberth (2007 November 12)

gól


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

liba


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 13)

agár


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

rádiócső


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 13)

őzpörkölt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

támfal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

lézer


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

repülő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

őgyeleg


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

gugolgatva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

absztrakt


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

Torontóban :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

nehézkes


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

sikerül


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 13)

eredmény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

mammut írta:


> sikerül


lampion


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 13)

őzike


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

lomenpalne írta:


> őzike


Kedves! Az előző szó utolsó betűjével légyszíves új szót alkotni!kiss


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

Antikbakfis írta:


> lampion



neonfény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

nyaláb


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

betű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

ürmös


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

süveg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

garabonciás


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 13)

sárkány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

nyalóka


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 13)

articsóka


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

angolna


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 13)

aszpik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 13)

kényelem


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

mangó


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

óvárisajt


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 13)

tárnalejárat


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 13)

teknősbéka


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

apanázs


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

zsemle


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

eperlekváros


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

sáros


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

sosem


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 13)

mézeskalács


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

csemege


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

eredmény


----------



## Santane (2007 November 13)

nyuszi


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

inka


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

ablak


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

karikás


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

siker


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

sáskajárás


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

sakk


----------



## durcy (2007 November 13)

kovács


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

csecsebecse


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

elveszett


----------



## ősi (2007 November 13)

találták


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

keverék


----------



## Santane (2007 November 13)

kefír


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 13)

randevú


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 13)

útravaló


----------



## alberth (2007 November 13)

óriás


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 13)

sósperec


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 13)

citrom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 13)

mosolya


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 13)

almalé


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

édesség


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

gerezd


----------



## durcy (2007 November 14)

dalnok


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

kérő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 14)

öntudatos


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

sokatmondó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 14)

ovális


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

sunyi


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

ikrek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

kanális


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 14)

sármos


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

serény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 14)

nyafog


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

gitár


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 November 14)

rúdugró


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 14)

ólom


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 November 14)

nyeremény


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 14)

nyúlfarok


----------



## hellozalia (2007 November 14)

kacsatojás


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 14)

sarokvas


----------



## Karsay István (2007 November 14)

cipő


----------



## kantal (2007 November 14)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit, mint új belépő Budapestről. Minden kedves társnak szívből kívánok minden jót. (Most kezdem tanulmányozni a honlapot.)


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

talpacska írta:


> sarokvas



sistergő


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 14)

őrtorony


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

nyuszi


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 14)

iskola


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

alsós


----------



## hbal (2007 November 14)

sógor


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 14)

rongy


----------



## hbal (2007 November 14)

gyártósor


----------



## alberth (2007 November 14)

rosta


----------



## mammut (2007 November 14)

almalé


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 14)

édenkert


----------



## hbal (2007 November 14)

túlélés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

sajt


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 15)

televízió


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

óvárisajt


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

tanító


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

óra


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

adapter


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

retek


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

királylány


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

nyekereg


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

gorilla


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

alma


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

alom


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

majom


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

májam


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

mikulás


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

sörös


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

sisak


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

kérek


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

kocsma


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

alom


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 15)

makrancos


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

sertés


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

sós


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

savanyú


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

útca


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

aminosav


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

vegyérték


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

karizma


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

akarom


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

mimóza


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

aroma


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

amfóra


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 15)

angyal


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 15)

liba


----------



## atapata (2007 November 15)

akarom


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 15)

majom


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

miért?


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 15)

talál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 15)

ludas


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 15)

selymes


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 15)

sóhaj


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 15)

jólvagy???


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 15)

gyanús!!??


----------



## Tomibácsi (2007 November 15)

sebesség


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 15)

golyó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 15)

oszlop


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

poloska


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 15)

apartmann


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

növekedés


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 15)

selyemfiú


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

újságolvasás


----------



## Boka59 (2007 November 15)

sóspuska


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

alagút


----------



## Boka59 (2007 November 15)

teve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

epilátor


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 15)

elvarázsol


----------



## Boka59 (2007 November 15)

zsolozsma


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

Antikbakfis írta:


> epilátor



rakéta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

almárium


----------



## Boka59 (2007 November 15)

malom


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

málnaszörp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

papucs


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

csengettyűvel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

lapszám


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

melyiké?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

élmény


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

nyavaját


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 15)

találékony


----------



## mammut (2007 November 15)

nyugodalmas (jó éjszakát)


----------



## alberth (2007 November 16)

sötét


----------



## mammut (2007 November 16)

tudom


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 16)

mondod


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

dumás


----------



## durcy (2007 November 16)

siralmas


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 16)

sokatmondó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

olvasóóra


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 16)

akvárium


----------



## mammut (2007 November 16)

menedék


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 16)

késtem


----------



## mammut (2007 November 16)

miért?


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 16)

tegnap


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

péntek


----------



## Santane (2007 November 16)

kosár


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

robot


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

túl


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

lent


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

tonna


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

antenna


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 16)

vétel


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

aludttej


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

játék


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 16)

szorakozás


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

kelemenistvan írta:


> játék



kukac


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

cékla


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 16)

acél


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 16)

levendula


----------



## mammut (2007 November 16)

almakompót


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 16)

tökfőzelék


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 16)

kalács


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 16)

alma


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 16)

asztal


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 16)

lapos


----------



## alberth (2007 November 17)

sarok


----------



## mammut (2007 November 17)

kocka


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 17)

aszaltszilva


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

akácvirág


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 17)

gesztenye


----------



## mammut (2007 November 17)

egres


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 17)

somfordál


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 17)

lovasbemutató


----------



## alberth (2007 November 17)

irokéz


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

zongora


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

antik


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

kosár


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

ragadozó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

rovar


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

Gem írta:


> ragadozó



óra


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

répa


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

akumlátor


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

répa


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

retek


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

kakas


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

saláta


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

sóska


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

amaránt


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

torna


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

toklász


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

szarvas


----------



## mammut (2007 November 17)

savanyú


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

úraság


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

galvánelem


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

mosolyog


----------



## hontalan (2007 November 17)

galamb


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

bárány


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

bermudaháromszög


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

gomba


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

alakváltó


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

óvatos


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

selyemsál


----------



## atapata (2007 November 17)

liba


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

látogató


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

ótvar


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

óvodás


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

siralomház


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

zombi


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

iker


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

raktár


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

redőny


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

remény


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

nyuszika


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

alvajáró


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

óvatos


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

sodor


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

rák


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

kárász


----------



## atapata (2007 November 17)

ibolya


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

szilvafa


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 17)

arany


----------



## mordiko (2007 November 17)

nyaklánc


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

citrom


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 17)

margaréta


----------



## Gem (2007 November 17)

alma


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 17)

akvamarin


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

nadrág


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

gomba


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

abroncs


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

sikló


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

óra


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

antónia


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

anita


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

anatómia


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

albert


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

tamás


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

sándor


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

ronda


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

andrea


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

amerika


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

ausztrália


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

agyar


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

romhány


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

nyúl


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

lobbi


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

idol


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

láma


----------



## atapata (2007 November 17)

alma


----------



## Santane (2007 November 17)

aszkéta


----------



## zsolt8644 (2007 November 17)

andor


----------



## mammut (2007 November 17)

ravaszdi


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 17)

igaz


----------



## mammut (2007 November 17)

zagyvál


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 17)

larva


----------



## alberth (2007 November 18)

kukac


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

cica


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

akadály


----------



## gaborgabor81 (2007 November 18)

lyuk


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

kör


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

répa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 18)

ajándék


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 18)

karperec


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

csillog


----------



## FiFike (2007 November 18)

gyürü


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

űrhajó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

oktató


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

ólom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

muslica


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

ajak


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

kenyér


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 18)

rumosdió


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

oregano


----------



## Fortuna7 (2007 November 18)

Ha van megértés, türelem, együttérzés akkor van őszinte

SZERETET


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 18)

tettrekész


----------



## Fortuna7 (2007 November 18)

Ó bocs, máshova kerültem. "oregano" -

okoska


----------



## Fortuna7 (2007 November 18)

No mire feltettem, addig új szó született 

szertelen


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

Fortuna7 írta:


> Ó bocs, máshova kerültem. "oregano" -
> 
> okoska



akaratos


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 18)

sarok


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

kedvenc


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 18)

cipő


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 18)

őzbak


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

kakadu


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 18)

uborka


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 18)

agancs


----------



## alberth (2007 November 18)

csáp


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 18)

polip


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

párduc


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 18)

cica


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 18)

aranyos


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

saros


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 18)

szoros


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

sikos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 18)

sötét


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 18)

teves


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

soros


----------



## mammut (2007 November 19)

semmilyen


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 19)

nincs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 19)

csúf


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 19)

fukar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 19)

rideg


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 19)

gnóm


----------



## mammut (2007 November 19)

meseszerű


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 19)

űrhajó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

űrséta


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 19)

Jenna03 írta:


> űrhajó


ólom


----------



## Gem (2007 November 19)

malom


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 19)

mesevilág


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 19)

galaxis


----------



## tomi980 (2007 November 19)

jók vagytok. sziasztok


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

Palipa1 írta:


> galaxis


 
spirál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

leng


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 19)

giliszta


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

gömb


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

boka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

Albatrosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 19)

szalag


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

gonosz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 19)

szolga kiss


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

angyalkámkiss


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

mosolyog


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 19)

győzelem


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

megérte


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

egek


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 19)

felhők


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 19)

között


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 19)

tova


----------



## mammut (2007 November 19)

andalog


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

garat


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 20)

tagad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

drog


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

garatra


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

alkohollal


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

legurítva


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

ajajjj


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

jókedvűen


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

nagyon


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 20)

normálisan


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

nevetgélve


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 20)

emberileg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

gombóc


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

cukrozva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

aszaltszilvás?


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 20)

sárkány


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 20)

nyárspolgár


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

ragadozó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

ovális


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

segítség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 20)

gond


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

diadal


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

lángossütő


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 20)

őrnagy


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 20)

gyufaszál


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 20)

lángos


----------



## Ciklámen (2007 November 20)

*szólánc*

sóher


----------



## Ciklámen (2007 November 20)

robot


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 20)

tengernagy


----------



## atapata (2007 November 20)

gyalog


----------



## Ciklámen (2007 November 20)

gomolya


----------



## atapata (2007 November 20)

alma


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 20)

agyar


----------



## Ciklámen (2007 November 20)

alabárdos


----------



## sz.ani (2007 November 20)

sepreget


----------



## Santane (2007 November 20)

telelfonál


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 20)

leolvas


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

sóhajt


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

tagdíj


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

jóindulatú


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

unaloműző kiss


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

örömtelikiss


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

igenszép


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

páros


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

sorsok


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

kellenek


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

kezek


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

kérges


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

szivek


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

kellenek


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

költőknek


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

koldus


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 20)

szerencsés


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

szamos


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

sóhajt


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

taltos


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 20)

segít


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 20)

teszi


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 20)

iszik


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

koccint


----------



## SGUM (2007 November 21)

Pohár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 21)

mammut írta:


> koccint


tonik


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 21)

kikelet


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 21)

telek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

karaván


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

nagylétszámú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

újság


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

garat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

torok


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

kisujj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

játék


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

keresztbe


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

erény


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 21)

nyúlcipő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

őz


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 21)

zöldbab


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

cipőfűző


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

szöszmösz


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

para-dicsomlé


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

lét-ezés


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

karszalag


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

hal-adó


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

gyűjtés


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

pocok


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

sajt


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

ötlet


----------



## Lemona (2007 November 21)

művészet


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

mesterenergia


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

kitalál


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

hozomány


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

vadász


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

joker


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

opció


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

vidám


----------



## Pozitiva (2007 November 21)

bebagyulál


----------



## Lemona (2007 November 21)

gratulál


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 21)

lecke


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 21)

nonimel írta:


> zöldbab


 
bébiétel


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

lebbencsleves


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 21)

sültkrumpli


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

ingaóra


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 21)

agrárexport


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

talajmenti


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

ismerős


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

soros


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

szelíd


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

deru


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 21)

ugar


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 21)

ritka


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 21)

almos


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

sajnos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

simogat


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

tétován


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

nincstelen


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

nemigaz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

zabigyerek


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

rekettyésben?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 21)

mammut írta:


> rekettyésben?


izgis a kérdés, Kedves Mammut, de "k"-val kellett volna, pl.
köszmétésben


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

Antikbakfis írta:


> izgis a kérdés, Kedves Mammut, de "k"-val kellett volna, pl.
> köszmétésben



nem szeretnék vitatkozni, sem magam megvédeni, de a rekettye, rekettyebokor, rekettyefűz *létező* magyar szavak


----------



## mammut (2007 November 21)

Antikbakfis írta:


> zabigyerek



kerekszemű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

ügyes


----------



## durcy (2007 November 22)

sokadalom


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

mamutvállalat


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 22)

találtárgyakosztálya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

abroncs


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

ajándék


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

abroncs

csomag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

gézlap


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

porcukor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

ricinus


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 22)

sáska


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 22)

akvárium


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

mézga


----------



## sziklai_s (2007 November 22)

amalgán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

nerc


----------



## sziklai_s (2007 November 22)

ceruza


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

agancs


----------



## sziklai_s (2007 November 22)

csillagkapu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

uszkár


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

ribizli


----------



## Tbirdy (2007 November 22)

ing


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

gomb


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

babszem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

maszk


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

kerékpár


----------



## mammut (2007 November 22)

robogó


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 22)

óvatos


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

szépséges


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 22)

savanyú


----------



## atapata (2007 November 22)

úzonálló


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 22)

ól


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

ólomkatona


----------



## headsho (2007 November 22)

görögország


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

lavina


----------



## headsho (2007 November 22)

síelés


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

lábtörés


----------



## Jenna03 (2007 November 22)

síruha


----------



## mammut (2007 November 22)

Alpokban


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 22)

nadrágszár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

rövid


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 22)

idő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 22)

őrző


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 22)

kutya


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

szuperhaver írta:


> őrző


 
öntvény


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

nyalóka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

alap


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

pont


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

tündér


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

rontás


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

szentek


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

korong


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

gerenda


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

garat


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 22)

torok


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

kollaborál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

lépték


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

kupa


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 22)

kettős


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

Sebestyén


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

nárcisz


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

szívem


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

mangó


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 22)

ódon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 22)

narrátor


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 22)

rideg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 22)

gumi


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 22)

inda


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

iszonyat


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

bocsi,egyszerre érkeztünk


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 22)

*j*



kelemenistvan írta:


> orgona


 
ablak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

nonimel írta:


> iszonyat


térd


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 23)

daru


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

urán


----------



## jordan777 (2007 November 23)

nap


----------



## raseka (2007 November 23)

péntek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

kilincs


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 23)

csacsi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 23)

impotens


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 23)

sajnálatos


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 23)

Forma-1


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 23)

himoroszlán írta:


> sajnálatos


 
segítőkész


----------



## headsho (2007 November 23)

szomorú


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 23)

unott


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

totyakos


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 November 23)

segitő


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

örvendező


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 23)

őrmester


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

reménykedő


----------



## durcy (2007 November 23)

őrjárat


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 23)

tetrekész


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

szégyenfa


----------



## mammut (2007 November 23)

aprítva?


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 23)

alágyújt


----------



## gabi1969 (2007 November 23)

agyonütve


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 23)

elkeseredik


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 23)

katód


----------



## durcy (2007 November 23)

szuperhaver írta:


> alágyújt


 
találat


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 23)

törmelék


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 23)

kátrány


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 23)

nyárs


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 24)

sodor


----------



## mammut (2007 November 24)

repeszt


----------



## bacsi85 (2007 November 24)

üvegszilánk


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

mammut írta:


> repeszt



terpeszt


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 24)

támaszkodik


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

komikus


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 24)

szívbajos


----------



## piciszív (2007 November 24)

idegbeteg


----------



## marcee (2007 November 24)

gondola


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 24)

andalgó


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 24)

ókor


----------



## abrakadabra (2007 November 24)

repülő


----------



## Gem (2007 November 24)

őröl


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

lánc


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

cigi


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

ici-pici?


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

iciri-piciri


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

intenzíven?


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

nemigen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

nehezen


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

nembajaz


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

kelemenistvan írta:


> nehezen



nekemis


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

szemtelen


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

sikerül


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

Palipa1 írta:


> szemtelen



nincs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

csiga


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

alagút


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

térkép


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

pékmester


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

romló


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

ólom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

műzli


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

idom


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 24)

meleg


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

mustos


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

Táltos írta:


> meleg



galambkiss


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

bimbó


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

orgona


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 24)

abrak


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

agyafúrt


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 24)

abrak

kolontos


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 24)

szamár (nem az utolsó betűvel kell újat mondani, hanem ami eszünkbe jut, ugye? Legalábbis az első oldalon ez szerepel  )


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

ribizli


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 24)

inda


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 24)

karom


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 24)

angin


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 24)

ajándék


----------



## Palesz67 (2007 November 25)

csomag


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 25)

pannácska írta:


> angin


 
narancs


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 25)

nonimel írta:


> narancs


csokoládé


----------



## mammut (2007 November 25)

ételízesítő


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 25)

őrmester


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 25)

rendfokozat


----------



## evelinzee (2007 November 25)

- Isten veled - mondta a róka. - Tessék, itt a titkom. Nagyon egyszerű: jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan.
- Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.
- Az az idő, amit a rózsádra vesztegettél: az teszi olyan fontossá a rózsádat.
- Az az idő, amit a rózsámra vesztegettem... - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.
- Az emberek elfelejtették ezt az igazságot - mondta a róka. - Neked azonban nem szabad elfelejtened. Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél. Felelős vagy a rózsádért...
- Felelős vagyok a rózsámért - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry A kis herceg
Idézet küldése


----------



## mammut (2007 November 25)

szuperhaver írta:


> rendfokozat



tizedes


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

százados


----------



## Santane (2007 November 25)

süketek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

kadét


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 25)

tulipán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

normális


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 25)

sikeres


----------



## anncsur (2007 November 25)

sajtgyártás


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 25)

stadion


----------



## liloka8 (2007 November 25)

nappali


----------



## mammut (2007 November 25)

illatgyertyával


----------



## Yagi (2007 November 25)

lógóka


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

apáca


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

akta


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

atka kisskiss


----------



## mammut (2007 November 25)

alul


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

lompos


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 25)

sakál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

lobonc


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 25)

citrom


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 25)

málna


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

ananász


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 25)

szeder


----------



## myszty (2007 November 25)

reszkető


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

öltöztető


----------



## myszty (2007 November 25)

ősanya


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

anyatej


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 25)

jégvirág


----------



## myszty (2007 November 25)

vadászat


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 25)

gála


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 25)

arra


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 25)

anyanyelv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

véglet


----------



## Etusmama (2007 November 25)

tudás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 25)

sérelem


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

mogorván


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

nocsak


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

király


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 26)

Mozart


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

takács


----------



## raseka (2007 November 26)

csinibaba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

apacs


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

cseroki (cherokee) igy helyes de végülis igy ejtjük


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 26)

indián


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

nemez


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

navaho


----------



## sziklai_s (2007 November 26)

ordas


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 November 26)

sörény


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 26)

nyest


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 26)

télikabát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

túsz


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 November 26)

félelem


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

menekülés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

sikk


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 26)

karcsú


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

útálom


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

megtűröm


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

mosolyogva?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

akáclomb


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

babapiskóta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

aztán


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

nézeget


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

teliholdnál


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

lampion


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

névnap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 26)

pumi


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

irritál


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 26)

allergia


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 26)

arcpír


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 November 26)

hideg


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

himoroszlán írta:


> arcpír


 
rövid


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 26)

derű


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

űrlény


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 26)

Yvett


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

találka


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

alkony


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

nyírfaliget


----------



## Gabszi (2007 November 26)

telehold


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

délután?


----------



## Gabszi (2007 November 26)

netalántán


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 26)

narancs


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

nagyonis


----------



## gajda (2007 November 26)

siker


----------



## Santane (2007 November 26)

reménytelenség


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

gugolva


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

alva


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 26)

albatros


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

szendereg


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 26)

galaxis


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

szövedék


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

kerék


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

kapocs


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

csillog


----------



## tom68 (2007 November 26)

gólya


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

apuka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

anyuka


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

anyós


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

anyós


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

süket


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

tabu


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

ufó


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 26)

óbester


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 26)

rím


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 26)

muzsika


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

alt


----------



## mammut (2007 November 26)

tambura


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 26)

aranyos


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 26)

som


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 26)

sasfióka


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 26)

antenna


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 27)

atlasz


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

szines


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

sokoldalú


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

ugráló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

ómama


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

anyuci


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

irgalmas


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

sanyarú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

ugródeszka


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

atom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

méreg


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

gurul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

lop


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

pénzt?


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

tuti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

iszkol


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

lopakodva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

abnormális


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

sokatmondó


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

ódivatú


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

újkor


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

Rómában


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

naponta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 27)

ágyazás


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

sietve


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

elment


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

tapsikolunk :?:


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

ki?


----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)

indián


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

nomád?


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 27)

dominó


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 27)

Passz


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 27)

szünet


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 27)

titok


----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)

kiabál


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 27)

lopkod


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

dereng


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 27)

gurul


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

lazít


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

tombol


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

lomb


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 27)

bumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

móka


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 27)

azthiszed ?


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 27)

dideregve


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

elfelejt


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 27)

munka


----------



## mammut (2007 November 27)

Ile57 írta:


> elfelejt



téved


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 27)

dolgozik


----------



## zutty79 (2007 November 27)

siker


----------



## rozal73 (2007 November 27)

küzdelem


----------



## mammut (2007 November 28)

másodlagos


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 28)

sokkoló


----------



## mammut (2007 November 28)

óhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 28)

jég


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

galamb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 28)

bugyelláris


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

stafírung


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 28)

grund


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 28)

deszkakerítés


----------



## durcy (2007 November 28)

sólyom


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 28)

madár


----------



## durcy (2007 November 28)

rockénekes


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

síelő


----------



## pannácska (2007 November 28)

önmagad


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

diótörő


----------



## durcy (2007 November 28)

örvény


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 28)

nyereg


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 28)

göcsörtös


----------



## gajda (2007 November 28)

sietség


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 November 28)

gömböc


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 28)

csalogány


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

nyestprém


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 28)

murok


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 28)

katicabogár


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 28)

rokonlélek


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 28)

kelbimbo


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 29)

osztály


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

lyukkártya


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

archívum


----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)

mekkelek


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 29)

kopasz


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

széllovas


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 29)

sajtkukac


----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)

cirmos


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 29)

színes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

sámli


----------



## tomx91 (2007 November 29)

légifolyosó-takarító


----------



## mammut (2007 November 29)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sámli



imbolyog


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 29)

gombóc


----------



## mammut (2007 November 29)

cukorral


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 29)

lekvárral


----------



## Santane (2007 November 29)

lenyelni


----------



## Culuka (2007 November 29)

ingerlékeny


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 29)

nyuszi


----------



## Gem (2007 November 29)

iránytű


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 29)

űberel


----------



## gajda (2007 November 29)

lefog


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 29)

göngyöleg


----------



## mammut (2007 November 29)

gödörben


----------



## myszty (2007 November 29)

nekrológ


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 November 30)

géniusz


----------



## H5N1 (2007 November 30)

szuszog


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 30)

gombóc


----------



## H5N1 (2007 November 30)

csámcsog


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

gombóc


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

cukor


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

rendes


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

skarlát


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

teremtés


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

spóra


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

amazon


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

némo


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

orvos


----------



## Santane (2007 November 30)

süket


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

tapéta


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

alapozó


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

ózon


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

nemes


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

siker


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

remekel


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

lapát


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

telerak


----------



## Santane (2007 November 30)

kergető


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

őrangyal


----------



## Santane (2007 November 30)

leszáll


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

lóhere


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

leszáll


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

lúd


----------



## Santane (2007 November 30)

durung


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

drót


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

tinta


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 30)

asztalterítő


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

őz


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

zsák


----------



## Bogey (2007 November 30)

kar


----------



## Évicus (2007 November 30)

rúzs


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 30)

zsemle


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

eperfagyi


----------



## Santane (2007 November 30)

irígység


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

gazlo


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

Óbuda


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

atlasz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

szólánc


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

celuloz


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

zimankó


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

ódon


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

nyereség


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

gezenguz


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

zúzmara


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

alapos


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

szépül


----------



## Murcike (2007 November 30)

labda


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

Abda


----------



## mammut (2007 November 30)

arrafelé


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

éjszaka


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

alvás


----------



## Táltos (2007 November 30)

sólyom


----------



## myszty (2007 November 30)

merengés


----------



## mammut (2007 November 30)

sötétben?


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 1)

naplemente


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

engedelmesen


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

némiképp


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

pontos


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

saccol


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

lúd


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

darab


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

birs


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

sajtol


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

lé


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 1)

édesség


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 1)

gesztenyepüré


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

érem


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

makk


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

kürt


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 1)

terület


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 1)

tabletta


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 1)

aroma


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

akvárium


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 1)

mise


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

esernyő


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 1)

szél


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

orkán


----------



## Nesi1 (2007 December 1)

nádas


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

szent


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

biblia


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

t betűvel volna kezdened az uj szót


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

apát


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

Bocsi, de itt nem feltétel a megfelelő kezdőbetű. Az egy másik fórum .


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

keress vissza rég ugy játszuk


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

Akkor elnézést. Csak az elejét néztem meg.


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

templom


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

must (nem gond, semmi baj)


----------



## Bodzus (2007 December 1)

terasz


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 1)

szalad


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 1)

szamoca


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

adat


----------



## Murcike (2007 December 1)

tartos


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 1)

sor


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 1)

rab


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

bezárt


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 1)

teher


----------



## iksz60 (2007 December 1)

rakomány


----------



## myszty (2007 December 1)

nyaklánc


----------



## iksz60 (2007 December 1)

medál


----------



## pholpar (2007 December 1)

talizmán


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

myszty írta:


> nyaklánc



csillog


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

Kedves ÚJAK.

Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell folytatni!


----------



## myszty (2007 December 1)

gerle


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 1)

eper


----------



## myszty (2007 December 1)

repce


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 1)

eresz


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

szakad


----------



## akire (2007 December 1)

datolya


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 2)

pálma


----------



## nefrisz (2007 December 2)

virág


----------



## mafilaci (2007 December 2)

galamb


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

béke


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

elrepült


----------



## iksz60 (2007 December 2)

tájegység


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

gödrökkel


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 2)

lapátol


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

levelet


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

tekereg


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 2)

göröngy


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

gyöngyház


----------



## Gem (2007 December 2)

zongora


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

alt


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

tenor


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

rekedt


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

torok


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

köhécsel


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 2)

lehelet


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

távollét


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

természetben


----------



## galcs (2007 December 2)

erdő


----------



## BaBéRáG (2007 December 2)

friss levegő


----------



## mafilaci (2007 December 2)

mammut írta:


> természetben


 
napsütés


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 December 2)

szivárvány


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

nyest


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

tárkony


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

nyomozó


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

ócsárol


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

lódít


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

találgat


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

tódít


----------



## myszty (2007 December 2)

tartalmas


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 2)

selypít


----------



## Santane (2007 December 2)

teknő


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 2)

ősember


----------



## mafilaci (2007 December 2)

ravasz


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

szökik


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 2)

Karácsony


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 2)

Nyalóka


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 2)

Ajándék


----------



## atapata (2007 December 2)

kérem


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

Manó


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

óra


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

Alvás


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

siess


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

alvás


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

séta


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

alma


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

akad


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

délen


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

pap


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

pók


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

kép


----------



## FehérIbolya (2007 December 3)

pipa


----------



## atapata (2007 December 3)

alom


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

mágnes


----------



## mafilaci (2007 December 3)

sarok


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

kaktusz


----------



## mafilaci (2007 December 3)

szalma


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 3)

ló istálló


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

óramű


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

űrhajó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

opálfényű


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

űz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 3)

zongoraláb


----------



## durcy (2007 December 3)

zászlórud


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

dobostorta


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

alagút


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

tikkaszt


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

taliga


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

affektál


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

libacomb


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

baboskendő


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 3)

öregasszony


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

nyammog


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

gombapaprikás


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

sügér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 3)

rúd


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

durcás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 3)

silbak


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

káposztalepke


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

ejtőernyő


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

összehajt


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 3)

kinyit


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

tangóharmonika


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 3)

andalít


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

traktor


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

rádió


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

óda


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 3)

ananász


----------



## durcy (2007 December 3)

sziget


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

tégla


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

alabástrom


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

méz


----------



## POZITIV (2007 December 3)

zúzmara


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

angyal


----------



## Nesi1 (2007 December 3)

láncreakció


----------



## aegyeda (2007 December 3)

ósdi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 3)

iszalag


----------



## aegyeda (2007 December 3)

gégefedő


----------



## szigiri (2007 December 3)

őrültekháza


----------



## aegyeda (2007 December 3)

adatbank


----------



## szigiri (2007 December 3)

kalácsforma


----------



## aegyeda (2007 December 3)

almáspite


----------



## szigiri (2007 December 3)

elemtöltő


----------



## Losonszki (2007 December 3)

őzlábgomba


----------



## werewolf04 (2007 December 3)

alteregó


----------



## irmus (2007 December 3)

óramutató


----------



## werewolf04 (2007 December 3)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

kilincs


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 3)

csukódik


----------



## Gem (2007 December 3)

komolykodik


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 3)

keresgél


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 3)

lovas


----------



## durcy (2007 December 3)

sóhaj


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 3)

jegenye


----------



## myszty (2007 December 3)

eresz


----------



## gajda (2007 December 3)

szeress!


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

sereg


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

gránát


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

tyúk


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

kapirgál


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

liget


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

talaján


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

nedves


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

sáros


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 3)

sármos


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

sóvárgó


----------



## durcy (2007 December 3)

óváros


----------



## mammut (2007 December 3)

sötét


----------



## akire (2007 December 3)

titok


----------



## mammut (2007 December 4)

kiváncsi


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 4)

ismeretlen


----------



## Santane (2007 December 4)

normális


----------



## mammut (2007 December 4)

sóvárgó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 4)

ócskás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

sirály


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 4)

lyuk


----------



## Santane (2007 December 4)

kemence


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 4)

enyhe


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 4)

eke


----------



## mammut (2007 December 4)

elöl


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 4)

lift


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 4)

tömött


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

tajtékzó


----------



## akire (2007 December 4)

óceán


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 December 4)

nád


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 4)

díszítés


----------



## mammut (2007 December 4)

szikrázik


----------



## myszty (2007 December 4)

kacsint


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

teve


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 5)

eleven


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

nyár


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 5)

rekkenő


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

őrjítő


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

őrs


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

sokadalom


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

mézes


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 5)

siserehad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 5)

darázs


----------



## durcy (2007 December 5)

zsivaj


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 5)

jósda


----------



## Santane (2007 December 5)

alkony


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

nyegle


----------



## durcy (2007 December 5)

egyenes


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 5)

sík


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

kanyargó


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

óvoda


----------



## jangu (2007 December 5)

A csend...Élj úgy hogy ne vegyenek észre......ott,ahol vagy
De nagyon hiányozz,onnan.....ahonnan el mész


Jangu


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 5)

ajándék


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 5)

katedra


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

alacsony


----------



## brembo (2007 December 5)

*nyúl*


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

lepke


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

eke


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 5)

ekevas


----------



## akire (2007 December 5)

saláta


----------



## gajda (2007 December 6)

alapos


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

sár


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 6)

ragu


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

ugar


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

rét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 6)

túsz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 6)

szít


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

tőr


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

remegés


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

sátor


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

rettegés


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

szén


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

nemes


----------



## nikuszka (2007 December 6)

stég


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 6)

gigantikus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 6)

simulékony


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 6)

yeti


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

ítéletidő


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

őskövület


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 6)

ősellenség


----------



## liloka8 (2007 December 6)

generációváltás


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

serdülőkor


----------



## akire (2007 December 6)

remény


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

nyeremény


----------



## katalinaballa (2007 December 6)

Ez a legjobb!


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

himoroszlán írta:


> nyeremény


 
nyest


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

himoroszlán írta:


> nyeremény


 
nyakigláb


----------



## Santane (2007 December 6)

békanyál


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

liliom


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

must


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

tölcsérbe


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

edény


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 6)

elcsorog


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

Évicus írta:


> edény


 
nyele


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

egér


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

róka


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

articsóka


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

akárhogyis


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

sügér


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

reszket


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

rideg


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

Táltos írta:


> rideg


 
gerinces


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

kagyló


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

játékszabály van /az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni/


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

Évicus írta:


> gerinces


 
sirály


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

lyukas


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

sakál


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 6)

lapulevél


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

ladik


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

kócsag


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

gyík


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

katicabogár


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

rügy


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

gyurma


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

aligátor


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 6)

rács


----------



## Julcsikus (2007 December 6)

csiga


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 6)

atya


----------



## Julcsikus (2007 December 6)

aranyalma


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 6)

almáspite


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

elemlámpa


----------



## szappan (2007 December 6)

almáspite


----------



## mammut (2007 December 6)

ezredszer :?:


----------



## brembo (2007 December 6)

probalkozas


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

mammut írta:


> ezredszer :?:


 
rendőr


----------



## liloka8 (2007 December 7)

részvénytársaság


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

géz


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 7)

zord


----------



## Redia (2007 December 7)

rideg


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

gőgös


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

selyem


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

majom


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

málnaszörp


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

patak


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

kanyargó


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

óralánc


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

csörögve


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

emészt


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

találó


----------



## Santane (2007 December 7)

óramű


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

üti


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

int


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

tenéked


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 7)

drágám


----------



## mammut (2007 December 7)

mondjad


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

dallam


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 7)

melódia


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 7)

romantika


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

amatőr


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

rőzseláng


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 7)

gáz


----------



## szappan (2007 December 7)

zuhanás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

süllyedés


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

siklás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

síelő


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 8)

őszülő


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

őríz


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

zarándok


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

kelevéz


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

zuhanó


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

ordító


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

olt


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

torkoskodó


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

ódon


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

nemes


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

sajt


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

túró


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

ósdi


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

ikra


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

alapélelmiszer


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

rókagomba


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 8)

pörkölt


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

szappan írta:


> rókagomba



aszpikban


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

négynapos


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

salátabár


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

retekkel


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

látomás


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

sötétben :?:


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

nádirigó


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

óvakodik


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

kalandor


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

rohan


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

nátha


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

arrafelé :?:


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 8)

emberek


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

kihajóztak


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 8)

keret


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

táska


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 8)

ablak


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

kamatláb


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 8)

bankbetét


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

tőke


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

erőművész


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

szumóbirkózó


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

ólomkatona


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 8)

ajakír


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

rózsabimbó


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 December 8)

óda


----------



## szappan (2007 December 8)

adó


----------



## xmas (2007 December 8)

ómen


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

nokedli


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

írat


----------



## lomenpalne (2007 December 8)

terit


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

táplál


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

láz


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 8)

zserbó


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

óda


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

alatta


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

atkák


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

kaloda


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 8)

avatár


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 8)

reménység


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 8)

ima


----------



## irmus (2007 December 8)

alpári


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 8)

aniko45 írta:


> reménység


 
gyurma


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 8)

figura


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

babomamo ez a szólánc az előző szó utolsó betűjével folytatódik


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

Táltos írta:


> gyurma


adalékanyag


----------



## akire (2007 December 8)

gulyás


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

sovány


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 8)

nyálas


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 8)

sajt


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 8)

tej


----------



## mammut (2007 December 8)

jeges?


----------



## ezokincs (2007 December 8)

???...Hát ez mi


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

selymes


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 8)

sereg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 9)

golyva


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 9)

arkangyal


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 9)

létra


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 9)

antenna


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 9)

ablak


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 9)

kalács


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

csokis


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

sáros


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

sajna


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

ablak


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

kerete


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 9)

emlék


----------



## rancsa (2007 December 9)

kivetítése


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

elejitől


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 9)

leavégéig


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

gőgicsélünk?


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 9)

kurjongatunk


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 9)

karácsonyfa


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 9)

arany


----------



## mammut (2007 December 9)

nyomokban


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 9)

neoncső


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 9)

világít


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 9)

tanít


----------



## mammut (2007 December 10)

aniko45 írta:


> neoncső



özönlik


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 10)

kelkáposzta


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 10)

aszaltszilva


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 10)

asztalterítő


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 10)

őzgida


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 10)

albatrosz


----------



## Ákos.T (2007 December 10)

matróz


----------



## sarvinjo (2007 December 10)

zab


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 10)

balkon


----------



## valami44 (2007 December 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> balkon


 
napfény


----------



## nikuszka (2007 December 10)

nyeremény


----------



## valami44 (2007 December 10)

nikuszka írta:


> nyeremény


 
nyaralás


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 10)

sátorozás


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 10)

séta


----------



## mammut (2007 December 10)

alkonyatkor


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

rideg


----------



## Santane (2007 December 10)

gesztenye


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

emel


----------



## mammut (2007 December 10)

letesz


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 10)

szövegel


----------



## kgbaltazar (2007 December 10)

néma


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 10)

68034:szövegel
levélen
68035:néma

avatás


----------



## suma (2007 December 11)

tiszt


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 11)

suma írta:


> tiszt


Suma figyeld a játékszabályt , a szoláncnál utolso betúvel kell kezdeni a következöt
pld.: avatás
sorozás;-)


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

sohanapján


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 11)

nagykövet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 11)

tipp


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 11)

pár


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

repdeső


----------



## suma (2007 December 11)

sirály


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 11)

mammut írta:


> repdeső


őfelsége


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

elgondolkodik


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 11)

királyi


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 11)

ízeskenyér


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 11)

rövidész


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 11)

szeleburdi


----------



## veszettmokuska (2007 December 11)

icuri-picuri


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

igen


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 11)

igen-nem
meme


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

miért


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 11)

tudod?


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 12)

dumcsizunk?


----------



## mammut (2007 December 12)

később


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 12)

bizony


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 12)

nyápic


----------



## mammut (2007 December 12)

cinege


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 12)

ennivaló


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

olíva


----------



## Casidy (2007 December 12)

alkotmány


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 12)

nyílászáró


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 12)

óraterv


----------



## Jamie (2007 December 12)

oskola


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 12)

alom


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 12)

majom


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 12)

mókás


----------



## sarvinjo (2007 December 12)

sampon


----------



## mammut (2007 December 12)

nedves


----------



## Penelopé (2007 December 12)

óceán


----------



## sz.ani (2007 December 12)

mammut írta:


> nedves


 
selejtes


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

sírkamra


----------



## mammut (2007 December 12)

alant


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 12)

talp


----------



## mammut (2007 December 13)

puha


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

ajka


----------



## emberség (2007 December 13)

apropó


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 13)

orgona


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

alkalmanként


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 13)

töklámpás


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

sápadt


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 13)

türelmetlen


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 13)

neveletlen


----------



## csilla68 (2007 December 13)

rakoncátlan


----------



## tündérke20 (2007 December 13)

virgonc


----------



## csilla68 (2007 December 13)

mozgékony


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

az Idösekről a vénasszonyok nyara jut eszembe vagyis kellemes öszi NAPSÜTÉS


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

nekem erről a vénasszonyok nyara jut eszembe


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

mokuskerék


----------



## caterina (2007 December 13)

indian nyar es Kovacs Kati


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

kényszerzubbony


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

a MOZGÁS öröme


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

sport


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

futás


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

kergetözés


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

játék


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

ajándék


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

karácsony


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

ho


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

vihar


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

ma


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

egyedül forumook?


----------



## koroknaianett21 (2007 December 13)

ez igy nem ér


----------



## mammut (2007 December 13)

szuperhaver írta:


> neveletlen



nemsemmi


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 13)

ilyet ???


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 December 13)

térkép


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 13)

potyautas!!!!!


----------



## mammut (2007 December 13)

sündörög


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 14)

gondolkozunk ;-)


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

komoran


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 14)

nevetve


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 14)

ejtőernyő


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

összehajtva


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 14)

akaratosan


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

nézelődve


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

erezet


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

temérdek


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 14)

kék


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

kémcső


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 14)

összetört


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

teljesen


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

narancs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2007 December 14)

csiga


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 14)

alap


----------



## mammut (2007 December 14)

padló


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

ordas


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 15)

sebesült


----------



## mammut (2007 December 15)

télen?


----------



## kfheni (2007 December 15)

nadragulya


----------



## mammut (2007 December 15)

asztalon


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

napraforgo


----------



## mammut (2007 December 15)

óvatlanul


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 15)

levelezés


----------



## mammut (2007 December 15)

sürgősen


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 15)

nincstelen


----------



## czynky (2007 December 15)

naív


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

valotlan


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 15)

nélkülözés


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

segitség


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 15)

gubanc


----------



## balassa76 (2007 December 15)

csomó


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 15)

óv


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 December 15)

vigyáz


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 15)

zenebona


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 15)

almafa


----------



## mammut (2007 December 15)

alkonyodik


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

kiderül


----------



## babomamo (2007 December 15)

leül


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

lopakodik


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 15)

lebeg


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

gong


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 15)

gurul


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

lepke


----------



## kfheni (2007 December 15)

erőkifejtés


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 15)

sulyozás


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 15)

sportoló


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 15)

óra


----------



## mord (2007 December 16)

angóra


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 16)

alkalmas


----------



## mammut (2007 December 16)

sosem


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 16)

mégsem


----------



## mammut (2007 December 16)

mostsem


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 16)

máskor


----------



## mammut (2007 December 16)

régen


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 16)

nap


----------



## mord (2007 December 16)

póthaj


----------



## mammut (2007 December 16)

jégtörő


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 16)

őzgida


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 16)

aromás


----------



## balassa76 (2007 December 16)

fincsi


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

aanne_36 írta:


> aromás



szilvapálinka


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

almapálinka


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

almából :?:


----------



## Dainese989 (2007 December 17)

mi?


----------



## mord (2007 December 17)

mammut írta:


> almából


lódarázs
(utolsó betű folytat)szólánc


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

sürgölődik


----------



## klari.suline (2007 December 17)

Készülődik karácsonyra (sürgölődik)
Szép, békés karácsonyunk lesz.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

Dainese989 írta:


> mi?



Miután ez egy *JÁTÉK*, megpróbálunk egymás szavára asszociálva válaszolni, ill. valamilyen formában folytatni a gondolatmenetet.
Ezért, ha egy kicsitt elöbbre is olvasnál annál, amit a monitoron látsz, észrevehetnéd, hogy az írásjeleknek csak szimbólikus jelentőségük van. Különben pont azért tettem smile-ból mert tegnap egy szintén új tag nem értette.
De ha így irom, remélem világos:

-Almapálinka
-Almából?


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

klari.suline írta:


> Készülődik karácsonyra (sürgölődik)
> Szép, békés karácsonyunk lesz.



És ennek mi köze a szólánchoz?


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 17)

kókuszdió


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

óriási


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 17)

improvizál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 17)

improvizál


----------



## MissNici (2007 December 17)

tesz


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 17)

vesz


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 17)

"improvizál"
lovagol


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

leesik


----------



## mord (2007 December 17)

kikerül


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 17)

lődörög


----------



## mammut (2007 December 17)

gurgulázik


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 17)

kikosaraz


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

zavarodott


----------



## liloka8 (2007 December 17)

úrrá lett rajta a FÉLELEM


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

meglepődött


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

torkoskodik


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

kakaó


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 17)

ól


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 17)

légyott


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 17)

otthon


----------



## ildidk (2007 December 18)

meleg


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

gabona


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 18)

apacs


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

cselez


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

zörget


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

tekintget


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 18)

tervez


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 18)

zenegép


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 18)

perec


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 18)

cukrozott


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 December 18)

túróstáska


----------



## mammut (2007 December 18)

almáslepény


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 19)

nyakék


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

kekszrolád


----------



## sgteasyhun (2007 December 19)

ez akkor most szólánc?


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

68215: dallamos


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

suhog


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

gurul


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

lovag


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

gladiátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

repeta kiss


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

aztmondod ? kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

derék


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

komolyan :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

naná!


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

állítólag...


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

átkarol


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 19)

lóhere


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 19)

erdeifenyő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 19)

őn
(ragadozó hal)


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

nemzet


----------



## mord (2007 December 19)

trófea


----------



## mammut (2007 December 19)

agancs


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 19)

csillag


----------



## Cassi (2007 December 20)

galagonya

/Mord Kedves) miért nem írhatok neked????? pedig válaszoltam volna.../


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

arab


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 20)

bolha


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 20)

akkord


----------



## mord (2007 December 20)

dőre


----------



## mammut (2007 December 20)

eképp


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 20)

előítélet


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 20)

tapintat


----------



## Giuditta (2007 December 20)

kedvesség


----------



## mammut (2007 December 20)

himoroszlán írta:


> tapintat



tulajdonság


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 20)

gesztus


----------



## pannácska (2007 December 20)

súlypont


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 20)

sodrófa


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 20)

pannácska írta:


> súlypont


 
tótágas


----------



## mammut (2007 December 20)

sorjában


----------



## attila682002 (2007 December 21)

mindenki


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 21)

irányitott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 21)

tapasz


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

szavak


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 21)

kérdések


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

komolytalanság


----------



## mammut (2007 December 21)

gondolod :?:


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 21)

délibábos


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

sivatag


----------



## mammut (2007 December 21)

gödör


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

rózsa


----------



## mammut (2007 December 21)

alföldi


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

idegszál


----------



## mammut (2007 December 21)

leheletnyi


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

indíték


----------



## Cassi (2007 December 22)

kegyetlen


----------



## mord (2007 December 22)

nőszirom


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 22)

mazsola


----------



## dorina93 (2007 December 22)

arany


----------



## Giuditta (2007 December 22)

kincs


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 22)

dorina93 írta:


> arany


nyakló


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 22)

ostor


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 22)

rabló


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 December 22)

óramű


----------



## mammut (2007 December 22)

űrlap


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

paripa


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

algebra


----------



## yonis (2007 December 22)

asztronauta


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

agape


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

eretnek


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

kiutasítják


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

kirekesztik


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

kitaszít


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

toboroz


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 22)

zaklat


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

tűzdel


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

lottózik


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

kettővel


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

lehetetlen


----------



## mammut (2007 December 22)

néha


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

andalog


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

győzköd


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

dereng


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

gőgicsél


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 22)

lépremegy


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 22)

gyakorol


----------



## mammut (2007 December 22)

lassacskán


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 22)

nézelődik


----------



## mammut (2007 December 23)

körös-körül


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 23)

Ile57 írta:


> dereng


szeretett


"Az igazi szeretett soha nem fel atol hogy tul sokat tudnal adni."
/Kecskes Pal/


----------



## gajda (2007 December 23)

látványosság


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 23)

gepárd


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 December 24)

dörgedelem


----------



## mammut (2007 December 24)

merengés


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

szerelem


----------



## mammut (2007 December 24)

mosoly


----------



## paktuska (2007 December 24)

fény


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

yin-yang


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 24)

gerlice


----------



## goszt (2007 December 24)

enyészet


----------



## Finee.18 (2007 December 24)

*folytatás*

Domináns


----------



## laco23 (2007 December 25)

ha van megértés akkor van BÉKE is!


----------



## miki66 (2007 December 25)

nyugalom


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 25)

mézeskalács


----------



## miki66 (2007 December 25)

piac


----------



## mammut (2007 December 25)

aanne_36 írta:


> mézeskalács



csevapcsicsa


----------



## Marcipici (2007 December 25)

nyárson sült


----------



## nonimel (2007 December 26)

mammut írta:


> csevapcsicsa


alkalom


----------



## szavanna (2007 December 26)

lehetőség


----------



## mammut (2007 December 28)

nonimel írta:


> alkalom



mosolygás


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 28)

sármos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 28)

simulékony


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 28)

nyomott


----------



## Hermin (2007 December 28)

aniko45 írta:


> nyomott



amilyen ünnepek táján vagyok

nyuszi


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 29)

irgalom:mrgreen:


----------



## Ile57 (2007 December 29)

mogyoró


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 29)

csokolade


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 29)

édesség


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 29)

nassolás


----------



## aanne_36 (2007 December 29)

sárhányó


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 December 30)

ócska


----------



## Culuka (2007 December 30)

aranylánc


----------



## klra (2007 December 30)

karikagyűrű


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

jegyespár


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

szulok


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2007 December 30)

család


----------



## Bogey (2007 December 30)

Culuka írta:


> aranylánc



cirmos


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 30)

szonyeg


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 30)

grimasz


----------



## cs1ta666 (2007 December 30)

sztaniol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 December 30)

léc


----------



## tunderbaba (2007 December 31)

cérna


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 31)

idegek


----------



## jesz (2007 December 31)

tánc


----------



## Évicus (2007 December 31)

ceruza


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 1)

muveszet


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

mestercukrasz


----------



## Bogey (2008 Január 2)

Évicus írta:


> ceruza



aroma


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

gipsi queen írta:


> mestercukrasz


minoseg


----------



## Tirmano (2008 Január 2)

garancia


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Január 2)

altató


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 2)

óperenciás


----------



## luna1226 (2008 Január 2)

végeláthatatlan


----------



## Tirmano (2008 Január 3)

örökkévaló


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Január 3)

ósdi


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 3)

antikitas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

himoroszlán írta:


> ósdi


ittas


----------



## Cassi (2008 Január 3)

salétrom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

muff


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 3)

forrás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 3)

síp


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

park


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

szabadidő


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

Melinor írta:


> szabadidő



Melinor kedves *"k"* betűvel kell kezdened a szót!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 3)

pannácska írta:


> park


kirandulas


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 3)

hopp, bocsi


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 3)

sátorozás


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 3)

situra


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)

alkony


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 3)

nyugaton


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

napkelet


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 3)

túloldalon


----------



## pannácska (2008 Január 3)

narancs


----------



## kelemenistvan (2008 Január 3)

csiga


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

alagút :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 3)

téves


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 3)

segítés


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

saláta


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

abrosz


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

szigony


----------



## Melinor (2008 Január 4)

nyurgaponty


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

tyúkól


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 4)

levesbevaló


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

zoldsegek


----------



## szavanna (2008 Január 4)

sárgarépa


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

hoemberorr


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

mammut írta:


> levesbevaló


 
óradíj


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 4)

javításért


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

rosszember


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Január 4)

rejtekhely


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 4)

foldallati


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 4)

istálló


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

órarend


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Január 4)

dió


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Január 4)

ócskaság


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 4)

gödörbevele


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 4)

elveszett


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 4)

tudom


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Január 5)

mókus


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 5)

mogyoro


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> mókus



sötétben


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Január 6)

nagy


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 17)

gyarló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 17)

óvatos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 17)

sajnos


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 17)

sál


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 17)

lehetetlen


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 17)

nemaz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 17)

zoo


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 18)

oldal


----------



## esox-xxl (2008 Február 18)

eltünt


----------



## esox-xxl (2008 Február 18)

bosszantó


----------



## esox-xxl (2008 Február 18)

túléljük


----------



## esox-xxl (2008 Február 18)

pozitív


----------



## ZiD (2008 Február 18)

bizakodo


----------



## ZiD (2008 Február 18)

remény


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 18)

akarat


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 18)

Tiértitekezt?


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 18)

tudjuk


----------



## xxxx (2008 Február 18)

merjük


----------



## nyafika (2008 Február 18)

xxxx írta:


> merjük


félelem


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 19)

merengés


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 19)

sajnálat


----------



## ZiD (2008 Február 19)

könny


----------



## kettosbogi (2008 Február 19)

nyeremény


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 19)

nyest


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 19)

test


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 19)

termés


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

savanyú


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 19)

...újvilág


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

garabonciás


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 19)

siheder


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

rigolya


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 19)

akarat


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

tinédzser


----------



## estfen (2008 Február 19)

repülő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

ősember


----------



## ovodás (2008 Február 19)

rozsdamentes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 19)

sánc


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

cölöpből


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 20)

lakhaz


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

zártkert


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

tégla


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

alapra


----------



## kettosbogi (2008 Február 20)

ablak


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

keretben


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

négy


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

gyurma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

apró


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

ódivatu


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

ugrás


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 20)

magas


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ugrás



sokadik


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 20)

kezdők


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 20)

kitörölhettedvolna


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 20)

elrontottad


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 20)

rontott let


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 20)

nagyon sajnálom


----------



## szavanna (2008 Február 20)

próbáld meg újra


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

agylágyulás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

sorompó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

ólevendula


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

akarat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

trambulin


----------



## ovodás (2008 Február 20)

trojka


----------



## ovodás (2008 Február 20)

bocsi. megelőztél egy kicsit, akkor folytatom:
nemzedékváltás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

sóder


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

rumba


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 20)

alkony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 20)

nyugágy


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 21)

gyerünk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

kukac


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

cica


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 21)

alszik


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Február 21)

kanyarodik


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 21)

kanyarba :?:


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

arra


----------



## zelcsi (2008 Február 21)

alkonyat


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 21)

táltos


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 21)

serénykedik


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 21)

kivív


----------



## nonimel (2008 Február 21)

vonakodik


----------



## angel08 (2008 Február 21)

valami


----------



## angel08 (2008 Február 21)

kanál


----------



## angel08 (2008 Február 21)

narancs


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 21)

csibe


----------



## angel08 (2008 Február 21)

erő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

öreg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

görnyed


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

derü
(A csatolás nem tőlem van az előbbinél!)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

üstökös

(tudom, Ile, a szokásos)


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

siker


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

rajz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

zetor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

rossz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 21)

szólánc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 21)

csatlós


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 21)

segít


----------



## zelcsi (2008 Február 21)

tarol


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 22)

legelőn :?:


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Február 22)

nyáron


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 22)

napmint-nap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 22)

papagáj


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 22)

kalitka


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> papagáj



jajveszékel


----------



## nonimel (2008 Február 22)

lakodalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 22)

máris :?:


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

sikoly


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

lyuk


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 22)

kerek


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

kár


----------



## MneKrisz (2008 Február 22)

repeta


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

alfa


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 22)

akadály


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

lyukas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 22)

segít


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

táncol


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 22)

lilul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

lágyul


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 22)

Libeg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 22)

gaz


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 23)

zöldel


----------



## bmz (2008 Február 23)

lát


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 23)

temerdek


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 23)

kolomp


----------



## Rohamkakas (2008 Február 23)

pakol


----------



## Maya82 (2008 Február 23)

lakat


----------



## Rohamkakas (2008 Február 23)

talál


----------



## Maya82 (2008 Február 23)

liliom


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

moha


----------



## Rohamkakas (2008 Február 23)

abrosz


----------



## Maya82 (2008 Február 23)

arany


----------



## Maya82 (2008 Február 23)

bocs 

szoba


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 23)

alagut


----------



## kunbetyar (2008 Február 23)

tengerész


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 23)

sziget


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

tetű


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 24)

űznivaló


----------



## vakondos (2008 Február 24)

szeretet


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 24)

törökbasa


----------



## vakondos (2008 Február 24)

has


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 24)

sakál


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Február 24)

libanyak


----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)

kelengye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 24)

erény


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 24)

nyalyas


----------



## Culuka (2008 Február 24)

sáros


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 24)

szappan


----------



## Rohamkakas (2008 Február 24)

napos


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Február 24)

sárga


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 24)

arab


----------



## irmus (2008 Február 24)

bárpult


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 24)

tango


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

olt


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

tanul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

lepedő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

őrangyal


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

légi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

illedelmes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

szívós


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

szereplő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 24)

Ödön


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 24)

nógat


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

tovább


----------



## Santane (2008 Február 25)

búcsú


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

újra :?:


----------



## nonimel (2008 Február 25)

alkalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

megint :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

tucatszám


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

mennyiség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

grádics


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

csatornába


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

alázat


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

temérdek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

kullancs


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

csapdagyon!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

négykézláb


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

bicegve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 25)

elreped


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 25)

dugó


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

óvakodva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 25)

avas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 25)

sógor


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

rohan


----------



## irmus (2008 Február 26)

nevet


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

téblábol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

léc


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

cérna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

alagút


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

telítve :..:kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

elkanyarodik :ugras: kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

kanyarodjunk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

kétfelé :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

édesmindegy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 26)

gyere!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

erre-fele (jo?)


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

érdeklődéssel


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

lóugrás


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

sancolas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

stadion


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

nyomás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

stílus


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

szabász


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Táltos írta:


> szabász


 
divat


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

trend


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

gipsi queen írta:


> trend


 
pláza


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

gipsi queen írta:


> trend


 

dobás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

spekulál


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Ile57 írta:


> spekulál


 
töpreng

(itt azt kell írni ami az eszünkbe jut a szóról, nem az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni, azt hiszem ) )


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

Szilvi30 írta:


> töpreng
> 
> (itt azt kell írni ami az eszünkbe jut a szóról, nem az utolsó betűvel kell folytatni, azt hiszem ) )


 
nem! az az asszociációs!!! Ha egy kicsít visszanézel, rájössz


tehát: spekulál - lelkesedik


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Táltos írta:


> nem! az az asszociációs!!! Ha egy kicsít visszanézel, rájössz
> 
> 
> tehát: spekulál - lelkesedik


 
te is visszanézhetnéd! ja és el is olvashatnád...


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

Szilvi30 írta:


> te is visszanézhetnéd! ja és el is olvashatnád...


 
mit?


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


 
ezt


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

ez volt a topic első üzenete


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

Szilvi30 írta:


> ezt


 
Ó édesem, ez már ezerszer megváltozott, mert az eredeti szólánc nem ez. Eztért többek kérésére megváltoztattuk már jó régen.
Ha figyeled a játék menetét, akkor magad is rájöhettél volna és nem kellett volna ezt beírnod. Ugye gondolod, hogy már ismerjük a játékszabályt?
Az pedig a szóláncnál úgy szól mindenhol: az utolsó betűvel kezdődik a következő szó, mert úgy kapcsolódnak egymásba, mint a láncszemek, ezért szólánc.
Amire Te gondolsz az az asszociáció, itt is megtalálhatod.


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Táltos írta:


> Ó édesem, ez már ezerszer megváltozott, mert az eredeti szólánc nem ez. Eztért többek kérésére megváltoztattuk már jó régen.
> Ha figyeled a játék menetét, akkor magad is rájöhettél volna és nem kellett volna ezt beírnod. Ugye gondolod, hogy már ismerjük a játékszabályt?
> Az pedig a szóláncnál úgy szól mindenhol: az utolsó betűvel kezdődik a következő szó, mert úgy kapcsolódnak egymásba, mint a láncszemek, ezért szólánc.
> Amire Te gondolsz az az asszociáció, itt is megtalálhatod.


 
Köszönöm a bizalmas hangvételt és a helyreigazítást! 

Akkor leselkedik- körülír


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

rókalány


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Táltos írta:


> rókalány


 

nyertem
(egy új ismerőst


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Szilvi30 írta:


> nyertem
> (egy új ismerőst


 
mégsem


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

megye


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 26)

Ile57 írta:


> megye


 
engesztelés?


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

sirdogál


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

lobog


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

gordul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 26)

látnok


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

kígyó


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 26)

oboa


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 26)

ara


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

Aranka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 26)

agyas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

somolygós


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 26)

segéd


----------



## vakondos (2008 Február 26)

döntő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

őrző


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 26)

őrzi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

ismétel


----------



## Woockie (2008 Február 26)

tudas (ismetles a tudas anyja)


----------



## vakondos (2008 Február 27)

sellő


----------



## nonianna (2008 Február 27)

őseink


----------



## irmus (2008 Február 27)

kerek


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 27)

kontár


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

rigolyás


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 27)

sipákol


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 27)

levegőzik


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

kolcson


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

néha


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

avatar


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

Nem csúszott el valahol ez a szójáték? 
Én úgy emlékszem, hogy nem betűfüggő, hanem olyan szólánc, hogy a leírt szóról eszedbe jutót kellene írni?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

ha elcsuszott az már réges régen volt....Egyébként igazad van, de csak mert ujj vagy azért vetted észre.


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

hát az biztos, de most akkor maradunk a betűfüggőnél ? igy is jó


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

topic nyitot kellene róla kérdezni meg ezért is le szedik fejünket itt dumálunk


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Február 27)

igazad van, akkor folytatom, ahol abbahagytad 

rókalyuk


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

kertkapu


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

uborka


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

articsok


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 27)

kikelet


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 27)

tevestab


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 27)

boszorkány


----------



## katkat85 (2008 Február 27)

nyelv


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 27)

varangy


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Február 27)

gyík


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 27)

kopog


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

gyökér


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 27)

roppan


----------



## tiop (2008 Február 28)

nane


----------



## vakondos (2008 Február 28)

esztelen


----------



## nonianna (2008 Február 28)

nádas


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)

sólyom


----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 28)

mártír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

rongy


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Február 28)

gyűjtő


----------



## ValiBogi (2008 Február 28)

összekavaró


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 28)

ón


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

nemesfém


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

mosoly


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

jóízű


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

üzlet


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

televan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

nyíl


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

liget


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

tágas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 28)

tisztás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

síp


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

penget


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

tamburát


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

tátong


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

gödör


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

rögös


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

sörös


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

sugall


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

látnok


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

kereset


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

térkép


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

piknik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

kád


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 28)

dézsa


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

agyag


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> agyag


 
galagonya


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

amazon


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> amazon


 
népszerű


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

üveges


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> üveges


 
somfordál


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

lámpás


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> lámpás


 
samu


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

ugar


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> ugar


 
régmúlt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

tóga


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

aranytojás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

sáv


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> sáv


 
vasútállomás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

sérv


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> sérv


 
vakbél


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

lifeg


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

mammut írta:


> lifeg


 
galiba


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

arrafelé :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

érdes


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Február 28)

Évicus írta:


> érdes


 
selymes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

seb


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

begyógyul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

légy


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

gyurma


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

asztal


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

létrán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

nép


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

pellengérre


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

egész


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

szilva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 28)

agy


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 28)

gyűrött


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 28)

taszito


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

ócska


----------



## nonianna (2008 Február 29)

ablak


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

korhad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 29)

dupla


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

akadozik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 29)

kerék


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

kocsin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 29)

négykerekűn :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

naná :77:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Február 29)

átugratunk :11:kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

komótosan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 29)

némán


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

nézelődve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Február 29)

etán


----------



## cicalány (2008 Február 29)

netán


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 29)

nosza


----------



## vakondos (2008 Március 1)

alo mars


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

sokféle


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 1)

eledel


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

lábosban


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 1)

lepkeszárny


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

nyalókán


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

néhol


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 1)

lignit


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

tavasz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

szélvihar


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 1)

száguld


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

dorombol


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 1)

lomb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

bot


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

törik


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 1)

tombol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

lúgoz


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 1)

zúgolódik


Most meg egy lila rózsát kaptam. Szép, de nem én csatoltam.


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

kerepel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

lábas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

sugároz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

zug


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

gyomlál


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 1)

lap


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 1)

pehely


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

jegenye


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 1)

erdő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 1)

Őrségben


----------



## zozo55 (2008 Március 2)

nemzeti


----------



## vakondos (2008 Március 2)

zászló


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 2)

zozo55 írta:


> nemzeti



illeszték


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 2)

kehely


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 2)

jogar


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 2)

remete


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 2)

erdőben


----------



## marta49 (2008 Március 2)

növények


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 2)

keltek


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 2)

köntörfalazás


----------



## nemelekermi (2008 Március 2)

sáskajárás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 2)

szókimondó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 2)

orsó


----------



## brickati (2008 Március 2)

ólom


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 2)

mosoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

jobbágy


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

gyógyszer


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

romlandó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

oltás


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

sokaknak


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

kellemetlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

négyévenként


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

tesztelik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

késő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

őrjítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

önkényes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 3)

szeles


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 3)

sima


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

alakul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

levegő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

őserdei :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 3)

illatos


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

sóbarlang


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

göröngyös


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 3)

sorozatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 3)

sajnálom


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 3)

méltatlankodás


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

sarc


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 4)

csoda


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

angyal


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 4)

leszállt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

tunikában


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 4)

neglizsében


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 4)

nana!


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 4)

alkonyatkor :?:


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 4)

réten


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 4)

nem


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

méz


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)

zápor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

rozs


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)

zsindely


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

lyuk


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 5)

zokni


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

inas


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 5)

sikátor


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

rébusz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 5)

szerep


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

példa


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

agy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

gyomor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

rügy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

gyújtós


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

szív


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

vallomás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

síp


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

por


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

rút


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 5)

tégely


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

lyuk


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

kerek


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

kulcs


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

csörög


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

görög


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

gránátalma


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

agár


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

rohan

Ettől a pdf-től úgy látszik nem bírsz megszabadulni.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

némó


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

óvatosan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

norma


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 5)

alatti :..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 5)

intő


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 6)

övszalag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

gömbvillám


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 6)

másolat


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 6)

tábla


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 6)

alkotás


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 6)

sárgarépa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

apród


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 6)

durmol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 6)

láp


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 6)

Antikbakfis írta:


> apród


Megkésve,kívánok: BOLDOG SZÜLINAPOT!!!!!kiss

A Wmv-kullancs nem én akartam.
 

diadal


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 6)

Évicus írta:


> láp


patak


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

langyos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 6)

Culuka írta:


> patak



kanyarog


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Március 6)

gumicsizma


----------



## gideon67 (2008 Március 6)

gumipitypang


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 6)

gúnár


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 6)

rekesz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 6)

szikra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

atom


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 7)

malom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 7)

mikor


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

egyszer


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 7)

Antikbakfis írta:


> mikor



régen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

nős


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 7)

sajna


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

akó


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 7)

óborhoz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

zab


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 7)

befalni


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 7)

izlel


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)

lihegve


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

fut


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 7)

tantorog


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

szédül


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 7)

látsz?


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

szendereg


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 7)

álmos


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 7)

süket?


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

tétovázik


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 7)

kémlel


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

levegő


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 7)

őrület


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

toporzékol


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 7)

lehengerel


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 7)

levél


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 7)

lehullik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

könyv


----------



## cordless (2008 Március 8)

kavics


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

van játékszabály v betűvel kell folytatni


----------



## cordless (2008 Március 8)

Bocsika!
Új vagyok.
Én a lehullik-ra válaszoltam, csak biztosan túl sokáig nézelődtem.

vízesés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

nem gond minden játéknál ott a szabály szívesen segítek!

sült


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 8)

tészta


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 8)

agyag


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 8)

gúnyvers


----------



## Sisak (2008 Március 8)

séta


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 8)

akaratos


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 8)

makacs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

68911: akaratos

segítőkész


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

szivacs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

csacsifogat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

térd


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

duda


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

arc


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 8)

cica


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

alt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

toboz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

zord


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

daróc


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 8)

cent


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

Tóbiás


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 8)

sík


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

kong


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 8)

görcs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

csókol


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 8)

lobog


----------



## nonianna (2008 Március 8)

gomba


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 8)

akrobata


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 8)

artista


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

altató


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 8)

dal


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 8)

ez nem jó


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

jj_balu írta:


> dal



lakat


----------



## Sisak (2008 Március 9)

torta


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 9)

Évicus írta:


> altató



ócskavas


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 9)

server


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 9)

rulett


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 9)

terem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 9)

meny


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

nyár


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

rab


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 9)

barát


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

tud


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

diliház


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 9)

zümmög


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

gordonka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

árok


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

kosár


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

retek


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

kobold


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

dalnok


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

kontár


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

rám-modod?


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

dehogy!!!! (hogy is gondolhatsz rólam ilyent, én csak játszani akarok!)


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

gyalogol (csak tréfáltam,, kedves vagy!!!)


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

léhűtő (nem rád gondoltam!!!!)


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

őrmester


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

románc


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

ceremónia


----------



## imrus (2008 Március 9)

eskuvo


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 9)

osszeadas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 9)

sóbálvány


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 9)

nyugagy


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

gyufa


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 9)

alku


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 9)

ugar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

ránc


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

cérna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

agy


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 10)

gyurma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

agár


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

rohan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

nagy


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

gyom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

mindig


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

gaz :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

zöld


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

durva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

angyal


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

lepihen :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

négyig :?: :..:


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 10)

guggolva?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 10)

akár


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Március 10)

Antikbakfis írta:


> akár


 
reménytelen


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 10)

nem


----------



## cordless (2008 Március 13)

mert


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

talpra


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 13)

mammut írta:


> talpra


akar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

rizs


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

zsákban


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

nylon :?: :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

nem :..:kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

milyen :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

naturálisból


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

lepihensz....


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

szokásszerint


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

tente


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

elindulok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 13)

kispárnával


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

lehetőleg


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 13)

gólyalábon


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

normálisan


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

naponta


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 13)

ajakos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

selypít


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 13)

tűr


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

ritkán


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 14)

nőtlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 14)

német


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 14)

tiroli


----------



## h.tünde (2008 Március 14)

intelem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 14)

márvány


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 14)

nyakék


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Március 14)

karlánc


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

cirill


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 14)

lóhere


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Március 14)

erdő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 14)

ősember


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 14)

kőkorszak


----------



## benko5009 (2008 Március 14)

barlang


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 15)

cseppkő


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Március 15)

őzike


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

Esthajnalcsillag


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

fogantyu


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

tyukanyo


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

nyoszolya


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

baleset


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

esetleg


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

legalabb


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

ablak


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

akcentus


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

usa


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

antenna


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

napelem


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

emelet


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

legelo


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

mak


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

kalap


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

sonka


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

auto


----------



## grof20 (2008 Március 15)

elso


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

őrség


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

gólkirály


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

lyuklakó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 15)

óriáskifli


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

inka


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 15)

alávaló :..: kiss


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

ólomöntő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 15)

őslakós


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

sorozó


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 15)

oknyomozás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

szépítő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 15)

őslény


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

nyírfa


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 15)

alma


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

atom


----------



## webcsontbeforr (2008 Március 15)

magnézium


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

must


----------



## webcsontbeforr (2008 Március 15)

tanga


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 15)

árny


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 15)

nyugágy


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 15)

gyakorlat


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 15)

természetben


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 16)

nádirigó


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 16)

óvatosan


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 16)

násfa


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 16)

abból :?:


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 16)

lövölde


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 16)

edény


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 16)

nyalánkság


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 16)

gomba


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 16)

aprított


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 16)

tölt


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

tésztával


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 17)

lepény


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 17)

nyeretlen


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

nocsak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 17)

kételkedsz :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

szoktam


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

miért?


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 17)

tokaszalonna


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

aktuális


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

sokszor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

rés


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

sikkesen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

nívósan


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

nevetve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

ernyő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

őrjítő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

öltöny


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 17)

nyakkendővel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

legényesen


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

senyvedve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

enyvez


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

zalabútort


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

tékozló


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

ócskaság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

gőzös


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

sistereg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

gida


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

avarban


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

negatív


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

valóban :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

naná


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

állandóan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

nyerő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

önzetlenül


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

lovas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

száguld


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

dobol


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

lefele


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

erszényes


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

selymes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

sejt


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

tárgylapon


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

nagyítva


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

apróból


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

lánc


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

csörög


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

gyilkol


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

lánccal :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

lehúz


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

zajjal


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

lábbal


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

lassulva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

alámerűl


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

lepihenni :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

ígen


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

nekikezdünk :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

kilépünk


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

kellene


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

egyszerre


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

elindulok :..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

kilépek kiss:..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

kellemesvolt :..: kiss


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

tanulságoskiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

sokrétű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 18)

űr


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

robot


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

tórendszer


----------



## erzsi56 (2008 Március 18)

repedés


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

sérülés


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

sísánc


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 18)

cucli


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

idegen


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

naplemente


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

este


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

előétel


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

lazac


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 18)

cikóriakávé


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 18)

élelmiszer


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 18)

ropogós


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 18)

szél


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

lanyha


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

alkalmatlan


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Március 19)

nemtörödöm


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

medvetalp


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

palacsinta


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

alapigazság


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 19)

galagonya


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

asztalilámpa


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

alt


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

telt


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

talán


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

néma


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

alkalmanként


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

tudós


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

sejt


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

tud


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

dolgozik


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

koraestig


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 19)

gondolkodik


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

kurta


----------



## panda21 (2008 Március 19)

alapos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

sokoldalú


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Március 19)

útirány


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 19)

nyaral


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 19)

lopva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 19)

alig


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

gőgből


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

levegő


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

őrlődik


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

karénekes


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

sebesült


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

tapasztalat


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

tornacipő


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

őrangyal


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

láncszem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 20)

majd


----------



## panatta (2008 Március 20)

duhajkodik


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

karantén


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

napszemüveg


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

gúsbakötve


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

erkély


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

lyukas


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

sorompó


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

oltárkép


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

papír


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

repülő


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

őzgida


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

adattár


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

radír


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

rómaitál


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

levegő


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

örömhír


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

rágógumi


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

illendőség


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

gépkocsi


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

iskolakerülő


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

őrség


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

garázs


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

zsírszalonna


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

agyar


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

rablótámadás


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

sorompó


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

ocska


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

Alpok


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

kirándulás


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

sör


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

romhalmaz


----------



## dadrienn (2008 Március 20)

zár


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 20)

redőny


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

nyár


----------



## szavanna (2008 Március 20)

nyaralás


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

strand


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

Dunánál


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

lazítás


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

mező


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 20)

őzike


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

állatvédők


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

jj_balu írta:


> őzike


 
evez


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

zubogókon


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

nirvana


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

akad


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

denevér


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

repül


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

lovas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

szökken


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

népes


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

sereg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

gyerek


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 20)

kirándul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

lépés


----------



## fittego (2008 Március 20)

Évicus írta:


> lovas


póló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 20)

ez így nem lesz jó, az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni uj szót 

óvatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

sületlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 21)

nyers


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 21)

Sárkány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 21)

nyolc


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 21)

cirkáló


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

ólomecet


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

térdfájás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

sokk


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

korai


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

írás


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Március 21)

sárkány


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

nyúz


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

zabkása


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

ásó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

olaj


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

jósda


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

akadémia


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

atom


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

mecénás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

sétány


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

nyavalyás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

siker


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

rendes


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

sajtkukac


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

cirkál


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

lópatkó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

ólomüveg


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

gerenda


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

avas


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

sípszó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

óvatos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 21)

súgó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

olvasó


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 21)

ólomöntő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

őrnagy


----------



## Tokyke (2008 Március 21)

lyuk


----------



## Tokyke (2008 Március 21)

bocs az elose irtam!
erre Latinovits


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

Évicus írta:


> őrnagy


gyenge


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

evező


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 21)

őrmester


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

ránc


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

cikk-cakk


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

kordon


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

dongó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

óvatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

sötétben :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

naná


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

általában


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

néhányszor


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

röptibe


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

ebédre


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

eszegetnek


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

kócsag


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

gilisztázik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

kúrtit


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

talán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

népies


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

sokszor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

rendes


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

sietve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

enyves


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

szegély


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

lyukas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 21)

sokszor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 21)

rőzse


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 22)

elégett


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

tűzeset


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 22)

tűzoltóéknál


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

lángoló palacsinta


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 22)

óvoda


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

gyerekzsivaj


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 22)

kaláris írta:


> gyerekzsivaj



*"a"* betűvel kellene kezdened


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

mammut írta:


> *"a"* betűvel kellene kezdened



Bocs!
Nem figyeltem csak arra, hogy mi jut eszembe róla...

ajtórács


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

csigaház


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 22)

zivatar


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

remetelak


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

körmagyar


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

rendetlen


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

névházasság


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 22)

gépzsír


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

*"Szólánc* 
Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog..."


sztahanovista


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 22)

anarchista


----------



## rada.balint (2008 Március 22)

punk


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 22)

Sex Pistols


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 23)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> gépzsír



reggeli


----------



## Casidy (2008 Március 23)

ivólé


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

ételmérgezés


----------



## miki2000 (2008 Március 23)

tábor


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

ruhafogas


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 23)

kabátakasztó


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 23)

óramutató


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 23)

orajaras


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

sivatag


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 23)

Gobi


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

ihlet


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

termeszet


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 23)

tájkép


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 23)

parton


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

naplemente


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 23)

estefelé


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 23)

éjszaka


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

Andok


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

kôszikla


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 23)

laguna


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

szerelem


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

vak


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

beteg


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

öreg


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

halál


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

gondolkodj


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

értelem


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

iskola


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

akalmazkodj


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

rend


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 23)

takaritas


----------



## Noci87 (2008 Március 23)

hétvége


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

egyedi


----------



## geri.inter (2008 Március 23)

én


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

nemde?


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 23)

dehogynem


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

mutató


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 23)

óra


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

ara


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

aréna


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 23)

arzenál


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 23)

lepkeháló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

oldal


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

libegő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 24)

őzgerinc


----------



## janoe (2008 Március 24)

cicoma


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 24)

aszpikból


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 24)

kocsonya


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

áru


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

finomság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

görbe


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 24)

egyenes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

szív


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 24)

vezerlo


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

öblös


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

sarkantyú


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

ugar


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 24)

rivalda


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 24)

angolna


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 24)

akcentus


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 24)

sikerül


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 24)

lehetőség


----------



## Tuláliber (2008 Március 24)

gubita


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 24)

adó


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 24)

óhatatlanul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

liter


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

űrmérték


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

kakas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

szalad


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

délceg


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

göndörhajú


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

újhagyma


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

marékszám


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

mosónő


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 25)

őrizetes


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

sitten


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

nehéz


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

zárka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

avat


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

tisztté


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

ezredes


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

sorkatona


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

alakulat


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

Táborfalván


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

nem


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

messzebb :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

bátran


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

nosza


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

alig


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

gondolatban


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

nádas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

susog


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

gyullad


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

délen :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

nyugat


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

talán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

nos?


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

sajnálom 
:..::..::..:


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

savanyu


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 25)

carmen írta:


> savanyu



"m" betüvel kellene kezdeni


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 25)

mammut írta:


> sajnálom
> :..::..::..:


 
muhar


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 26)

ragyog


----------



## pecás76 (2008 Március 26)

gépzsír


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

rongy


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 26)

gyűrött


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

terpentin


----------



## Ocakos (2008 Március 26)

A megértés és türelem nekem a BIZALMAT juttatja eszembe.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

Ocakos írta:


> A megértés és türelem nekem a BIZALMAT juttatja eszembe.


Ez mind szép, Kedves Ocakos, de hogy jön ez ide, ebbe a topikba, aminek *szólánc* a címe:?:
az előző szó utolsó betűjével - *"n"* - kellene új szót alkotni!


----------



## Ocakos (2008 Március 26)

Igaz, bocs, másik oldalra szántam. A szó: nutella


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

OK
arc


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 26)

cáfolat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

törvény


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

nyomógomb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

bors


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

sítalp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

pecsét


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

tépőzár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

rugalmas


----------



## Tokyke (2008 Március 26)

megoldás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

Antikbakfis írta:


> rugalmas


 
saját


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

tolóajtó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

ország


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

golyóscsapágy


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

gyurma


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

akrobata


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

aszal


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

lepedő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

ölyv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 26)

vércse


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

egér


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

reketye


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

érv


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 26)

vakbél


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

lábnyom


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

marokszedő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

öltöny


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

nyakkendő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 26)

nyakigláb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

bácsi


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

ingatlan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

népliget


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 26)

tömeg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

gárda


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 26)

azjó


----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Március 26)

ólom


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 26)

mord


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

dörög


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Március 27)

görög


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

gurul


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

lapátfül


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

letört


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

térít


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 27)

trambulin


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

nagymama


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 27)

anyós


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

sárkány


----------



## Ocakos (2008 Március 27)

nyúl


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

lacikonyha


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

alkar


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 27)

rémálom


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 27)

madárka


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

apró


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 27)

oboa


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

althangu


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 27)

utas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

siet


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 28)

tapad


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 28)

dülöngélve


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 28)

elégedett


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 28)

talán


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 28)

nagypapa


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 28)

arkangyal


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

lélek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 28)

kaftán


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

népviselet


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 28)

terítő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 28)

ördög


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

gonosz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 28)

szalmaláng


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Március 28)

gémeskút


----------



## Dóórikaa (2008 Március 28)

Alföld


----------



## Culuka (2008 Március 29)

duda


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 29)

puli kutya


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 29)

Culuka írta:


> duda



abroncs


----------



## Jolandah (2008 Március 29)

mammut írta:


> abroncs


 felni


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 29)

időelőtt


----------



## Bogey (2008 Március 29)

tőke


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 29)

etetőszék


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 29)

kemény


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

nyúl


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

lukas


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

sapka


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

alkonyat


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

tápli


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

idogál


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

lappang


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

gumi


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

iszkol


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

lassú


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

úszik


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

kicsi


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

illik


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

kutya


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

autó


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

óvoda


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

alkalmas


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

susog


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 29)

gépel


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

garázs


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

lakás


----------



## Kittina0517 (2008 Március 29)

zsákol


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 29)

locsol


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Március 29)

létra


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 29)

abnormális


----------



## atóka (2008 Március 29)

sirály


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 29)

jajgat


----------



## atóka (2008 Március 29)

talány


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 29)

nyalóka


----------



## atóka (2008 Március 29)

alga


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 29)

amulett


----------



## atóka (2008 Március 29)

tea


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 29)

aranyos


----------



## Bözse (2008 Március 30)

szép


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

pisze


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 30)

emelt


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Március 30)

telített


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 30)

testes


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

süvegcukorka


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 30)

abaltszalona


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

akkoriban


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Március 30)

nemrég


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

gondoltam


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Március 30)

megoldás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

sikeres


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Március 30)

szorgalmas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

sokrétű


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

űrhajó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 30)

óváros


----------



## osztapbender (2008 Március 30)

süveg


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

görbe


----------



## osztapbender (2008 Március 30)

eper


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

rémálom


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

miért :?:


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 30)

találdki


----------



## ditta7 (2008 Március 30)

igazán ?


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

nocsak


----------



## nagyika67 (2008 Március 30)

kacér


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 30)

rózsás :..:


----------



## nagyika67 (2008 Március 30)

sárga


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 30)

alulról


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

lent


----------



## Csabaja (2008 Március 31)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


nyugalom, béke, harmónia


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

Antikbakfis írta:


> lent


elmúlás


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

örökélet


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

feltámadás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

Csabaja írta:


> nyugalom, béke, harmónia


Ez a szabály az idő múlásával és a játék menetközbeni módosulásával felülíródott, úgyhogy maradjunk a többezer oldalon bevált gyakorlatnál, azaz az *előző szó utolsó betűjével* alkotandó az új szó!


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

b.ági írta:


> örökélet


temető


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

őrszem


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

Most megzakkantam, mi az utolsó szó?


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

meseszép


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

perpatvar


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

rágalom


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

mákosztészta


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

majomfa


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

alamizsna------------------na jól bekavarodtam én is-bocs


----------



## b.ági (2008 Március 31)

aszfaltbetyár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

régiség


----------



## Althea (2008 Március 31)

garas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Március 31)

sunyi


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 31)

indigo


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

orvosi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 31)

ismerős


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 31)

sinter(...?...)


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 31)

rossz


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 31)

szenilis


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

szolíd


----------



## edotenger (2008 Március 31)

dacos


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

svéd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 31)

durcás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

sáv


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 31)

veszely


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

lyuk


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 31)

kosár


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

rizs


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

zsír


----------



## poetyi (2008 Március 31)

raklap


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

poros


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

sort


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

tépett


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

töltő


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

ördögi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

izület


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 31)

térdkalács


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

csukló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

óda


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 31)

hamvas


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

Évicus írta:


> óda



alkalmi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

illatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 31)

selyem


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 31)

mar


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

rossz :?:


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 1)

doktorbácsi


----------



## poetyi (2008 Április 1)

indigó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 1)

oszt


----------



## poetyi (2008 Április 1)

terel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 1)

lézeng


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 1)

lovag


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 1)

gömb


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 1)

villám


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 1)

zivatar


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 1)

gubanc


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

Évicus írta:


> gömb



bögre


----------



## b.ági (2008 Április 1)

erszény


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

nyitva :?:


----------



## b.ági (2008 Április 1)

alvajáró


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

országúton


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

négykerekű


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

utonjaro


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

ócskaság


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

garazs


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

sötét


----------



## mattboyhun (2008 Április 1)

tranzakció


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 1)

orsó


----------



## mattboyhun (2008 Április 1)

óvás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 1)

ítélet


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

mattboyhun írta:


> óvás


 
szigor


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

rettegés


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

siker


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

részleges


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

sietos


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

sohasem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

majd


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

dehogy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

gyakran


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

neeeem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

miért :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

tévedésből


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

levonható


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

óhajtod :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

délután


----------



## deske53 (2008 Április 1)

miért? mert a kiváncsiság (nemmcsak) emberi tulajdonság

CÁPA


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

négykor :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

deske53 írta:


> miért? mert a kiváncsiság (nemmcsak) emberi tulajdonság
> 
> CÁPA



ezt nem kellett volna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

rendben
(természetesen mammutéra ment!)


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

nagyeszű


----------



## deske53 (2008 Április 1)

A ragadozók felfalják a gyengéket, de remélem nem együl kell játszanom
MADÁRDAL


----------



## Luzia77 (2008 Április 1)

nótaszó


----------



## Luzia77 (2008 Április 1)

madárdal > lóden


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

deske53 írta:


> A ragadozók felfalják a gyengéket, de remélem nem együl kell játszanom
> MADÁRDAL


deske53! Látom, új vagy, így hát szépen kérlek, olvasd el a játékszabályt, ha "beesel" egy topikba, és annak megfelelően írj be! Köszi!


----------



## deske53 (2008 Április 1)

Végre itt a tavasz, lehet kapálni, virágot ültetni, hogy más is tuda rűólam hogy jó ember vagyok ))) Mert aki a virágot szereti rossz ember nem lehet
FAGY


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

mammut írta:


> nagyeszű


ürgeöntés


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

A szólánc című szójáték úgy működik, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót alkotni.

Ennek a megértéséhez elég két-három hozzászólást visszalolvasni.


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

sokvízzel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

létráról


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

leöntve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

egyszerre


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

erőteljesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

naná!


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

álmodozol


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 1)

lámpaláz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 1)

zaj


----------



## Luzia77 (2008 Április 1)

járom


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 1)

merre :?:


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 1)

erre


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 1)

egyut


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 1)

tovább


----------



## jujojujo65 (2008 Április 1)

bibor


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 1)

repülő


----------



## templar05 (2008 Április 1)

raptor


----------



## templar05 (2008 Április 1)

dinoszaorusz
:mrgreen:


----------



## templar05 (2008 Április 1)

jurassic park


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

Isten állatkertje :mrgreen:


----------



## pagerniki (2008 Április 2)

Erőszak... nekem erről ez jut az eszembe, no lehet, hogy csak a film után...


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

Táltos írta:


> repülő



őrségben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

figyelem


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> figyelem



Kedves zsuzsanna03!

A szólánc című szójáték az eredeti kiíráshoz képest időközben átalakult, ezért úgy működik, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót alkotni.

Ha két-három (helyes) hozzászólást visszalolvasol megérted.

Most egy *n*-betűvel kezdődőt kell adnod.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

Legyen !
A leírásból úgy vettem ki, hogy azt kell beírni, ami eszembe jut
az adott szóról.

nafene /ez jó ?/


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

egészpontosan


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 2)

falióra


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

Kalaman írta:


> falióra



Kedves Kalaman!

A szólánc című szójáték az eredeti kiíráshoz képest időközben átalakult, ezért úgy működik, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót alkotni.

Ha két-három (helyes) hozzászólást visszalolvasol megérted.

Most egy *n*-betűvel kezdődőt kell adnod.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

mammut írta:


> egészpontosan


 
napos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 2)

süt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

tálal


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

levest


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

tányér


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

repeta


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

adag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

gölödinből


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

liszt


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

tálba


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

anyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

gyúrás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

szaggatás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

sietősen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

néha


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

alvajárva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 2)

andalog


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

guggol


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

lépésenként


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 2)

tipeg


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

gödrökben


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

négyen


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

naná


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 2)

lehetetlen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

mammut írta:


> naná


 
azonnal


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

lépkedve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 2)

együtt


----------



## delta12 (2008 Április 2)

társaival


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 2)

lazán


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 2)

nyeglén


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

nyír


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 2)

fodrász


----------



## panda21 (2008 Április 2)

erdő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

önt


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

tálba


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

alapanyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

gőzölve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

elkever


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

rotyogtat


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 2)

toporzékol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

lótusz


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

száguldok :..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

kavarsz?


----------



## boszi78 (2008 Április 2)

Kavarsz? = Jól megkutyulni a dolgokat, hogy minden a feje tetejére álljon.

Következő szó: holdfény


----------



## kirol (2008 Április 2)

nyúlcipő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 2)

Évicus írta:


> kavarsz?


 
szántás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 2)

sosem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

markáns


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

sikeres


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

sokoldalú


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 3)

kreatív


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> sokoldalú


 
udvarias


----------



## SirButcher (2008 Április 3)

a félreértés az, hogy NEM értem mivan XD


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

Évicus írta:


> udvarias



sármos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

Évicus írta:


> udvarias


segítőkész


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

szokatlan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

naív


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

vegetáriánus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

sovány


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

nyeszlett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

tüdőbajos


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

savpótló


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

odaadnád :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

délben?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

Neked :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

dehogy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

gyerekdolog...


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

gondolom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

miből :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

lépéseiből


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 3)

látványos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

szivárvány


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

nyafka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

angyal


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

lánc


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 3)

címerdísz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

szobor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

rom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

motel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

liget


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 3)

tejút


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

told


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 3)

dobókocka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

akt


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 3)

test


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 3)

tinktúra


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

arány


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 3)

nyivákol


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 3)

cica


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

az biztos akár


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 3)

allergia


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

azték


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

kemény


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

nyíl


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 3)

levendula


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 3)

arborétum


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

meseszép


----------



## Zsuzsidaisy (2008 Április 3)

királylány


----------



## magdike (2008 Április 3)

"Álmodj királylány, ahogy a mesében volt régen..."

Csipkerózsa


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

kedves új belépők!

Ez a játék időközben átalakult úgy, hogy az előző szó utolsó kezdőbetűjével kell kezdeni az új szót.
Tehát most *p*-vel.

Jótanácsként... nézzetek viszza mindig két-három hozzászólást, így bele tudtok illeszkedni a gondolatmenetbe is :..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

mammut írta:


> meseszép


 
postás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

siet


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 3)

tündér


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 3)

remete


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 3)

elmélkedik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

köröz


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

zökken


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

nekem


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

medve


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

eleség


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

gémeskút


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

teher


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

robot


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 3)

munka


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

testvér


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

répa


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

andalog


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

görög


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

gólya


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

adó


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

alamuszi


----------



## Domi1975 (2008 Április 3)

óra


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 3)

alkat


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

teremtmény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 4)

nyafogás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

sáv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 4)

vidámság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

gazda


----------



## Vidámtavirózsa (2008 Április 4)

akadálypálya


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

alföldön


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

némán


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

naphosszat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

tábor


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

rekettyésbe


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 4)

este


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 4)

ellenzék


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

kinnmarad


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 4)

dédelget


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 4)

telekhatár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

réten


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 4)

napozunk


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Április 4)

kerekítés


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 4)

sereg


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

gödör


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 4)

rendesenbennevogymunk


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 4)

különöstekintettelapestihétfőre


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 5)

másnaposság


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 5)

gurgyalag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 5)

gaz


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 6)

ember


----------



## pholpar (2008 Április 6)

asszony


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 6)

nyuszi


----------



## Lacus75 (2008 Április 6)

fül


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)




----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 6)

"nyuszifül"-re:

lapátfog


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)

gőgicse


----------



## pholpar (2008 Április 6)

baba


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

otthon


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

nóta


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

vasárnap


----------



## nelliblue (2008 Április 6)

Pálpusztai


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 6)

igehírdetés


----------



## hermeneutikus (2008 Április 6)

orgonazúgás


----------



## pholpar (2008 Április 6)

esküvő


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 6)

kaláris írta:


> igehírdetés


sokoldalú


----------



## edit-a (2008 Április 6)

érdekes


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> sokoldalú



útkereső


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 6)

örömforrás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)

sokrétű


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 6)

űrkutatás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 6)

sebesség


----------



## pholpar (2008 Április 6)

Forma-1


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 6)

autósverseny


----------



## szavanna (2008 Április 6)

Mogyorod


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sebesség



gurulás


----------



## pholpar (2008 Április 6)

lejtő


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 6)

mammut írta:


> gurulás


 sodrás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 6)

sokfelé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 7)

észak


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 7)

kelet


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 7)

tájolás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 7)

sikeres


----------



## kaláris (2008 Április 7)

sugárveszély


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 7)

jégtáblán


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

naplemente


----------



## terusska (2008 Április 7)

napfogyatkozás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

sikerélmény


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 7)

nyugalom


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 7)

menetrend


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 7)

döglődik


----------



## edit-a (2008 Április 8)

kiszuperál


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

leselejtez


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

zugivó


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Órásbolt*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

tik-tak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 8)

karlánc :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

csillog :..:kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 8)

gyémánt kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

temérdek


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Karantén*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

napokig


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 8)

gümőkór


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Rodeó.*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

óvatosan


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Nándorfehérvár*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

régvolt


----------



## Zombor.Andrea (2008 Április 8)

ifjúság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

mammut írta:


> régvolt


 
tábornok


----------



## nelliblue (2008 Április 8)

hatalom


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 8)

Évicus írta:


> tábornok


 
katona


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

alezredes


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 8)

sikeres


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*sebesült*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

tápos


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*sikeres*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

síkos


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

sártenger


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

rettentő


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

őserdő


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Őzike*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

este


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Eszterháy*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

ingatag


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Gesztenye*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

erény


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

nyilván


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

nyereg


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

gödör


----------



## 123654 (2008 Április 8)

Szerentem nem minden esetben, lehet , hogy az ÖREGEDÉSsel az ember egyre jobban veszti el türelmét a fiatalokkal szemben.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

rőt


----------



## 123654 (2008 Április 8)

a fennebb irottakat nem ide akartam hanem valakinek válasznak...nah mind1


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Tövis*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

123654 írta:


> Szerentem nem minden esetben, lehet , hogy az ÖREGEDÉSsel az ember egyre jobban veszti el türelmét a fiatalokkal szemben.


Ilyen megjegyzéseket ne írj ide lécci, de jobb ha megtartod magadnak!Ez itt nem szokás! ok? Itt is van moderátorok!


----------



## 123654 (2008 Április 8)

rózsa


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Alabástrom*


----------



## 123654 (2008 Április 8)

Azt hittem a fórumoknak az a lényege hogy az emberek megosszák véleményüket másokkal, bocs


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Medvetalp*


----------



## istenke (2008 Április 8)

Mackótestvér


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

123654 írta:


> Azt hittem a fórumoknak az a lényege hogy az emberek megosszák véleményüket másokkal, bocs


*
Csakhogy most szójátékba vagy, nem megosztósdiba.*


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Medvetalp*



papucs


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

csillag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

gurul


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

léghajó


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

odaszáll


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 8)

légmozgás


----------



## -Gabriella- (2008 Április 8)

szellő


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Őszirózsaszirom*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

manó


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Órásbolt*


----------



## -Gabriella- (2008 Április 8)

pontosság


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Gitározik*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

kordon


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

nagy


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 8)

*Gyümölcssaláta*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

alak


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 8)

kicsi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

inog


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 8)

_gurul_


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

lámpás


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 8)

sifon


----------



## akako (2008 Április 8)

nihil


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 8)

lóhere


----------



## pepita75 (2008 Április 8)

eszkimó


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

óvoda


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 8)

apród


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 8)

délceg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 8)

grádics


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 9)

csokor


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 9)

réti


----------



## pepita75 (2008 Április 9)

illatfelhő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 9)

öreg


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

gyakorlás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 9)

szüntelenül


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

lelkendezve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 9)

egyszerűen


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 9)

nagyszerencse


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 9)

elementáris


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 9)

sóbarlang


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

gyógyulás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 9)

sarokvas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

sörét


----------



## zsanyna (2008 Április 9)

tészta


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

akta


----------



## zsanyna (2008 Április 9)

apparátus


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

száguldás


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 9)

sietos


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 9)

sokszor


----------



## kcsbubi (2008 Április 9)

mindig


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 9)

mammut írta:


> sokszor


rosszkor


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 10)

reggel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 10)

lábujj


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 10)

jóga


----------



## sanyika84ancsa (2008 Április 10)

harmónia


----------



## charras (2008 Április 10)

család


----------



## D3v14nc3 (2008 Április 10)

legfontosabb


----------



## uhu177 (2008 Április 10)

babácska


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 10)

alvómaci


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 10)

inka


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

amerikai :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 11)

indián


----------



## uhu177 (2008 Április 11)

lóvaglás


----------



## edotenger (2008 Április 11)

Antikbakfis írta:


> indián


nagymama


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

almalé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 11)

édes


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

sokszor


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

reméltem


----------



## sanyika84ancsa (2008 Április 11)

kedvességet, hitet


----------



## nedned (2008 Április 11)

csomóírás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> reméltem




máskor (is)


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

reggelente?


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

egyfolytában


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 11)

náladis?


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

sorban


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

naponta


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

akár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

remek


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

komoly?


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 11)

ja


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 11)

akkor?


----------



## alive (2008 Április 11)

ráér


----------



## -Gabriella- (2008 Április 11)

pihen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 11)

alive írta:


> ráér


 
riad


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 12)

dúdolgat


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 12)

találkozik


----------



## marcobei (2008 Április 12)

konténer


----------



## Mimmmi (2008 Április 12)

rókalyuk


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 12)

kultúrház


----------



## petember (2008 Április 12)

táncház


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 12)

zenebona


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)

alagút


----------



## petember (2008 Április 12)

lánchíd


----------



## nagytomi (2008 Április 12)

Széchenyi


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 12)

imazsámoly


----------



## fabianne (2008 Április 12)

biztonság


----------



## nagytomi (2008 Április 12)

rend


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Április 12)

takaritás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 12)

sors


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 12)

saru


----------



## Boga (2008 Április 12)

zsaru


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 12)

alberth írta:


> saru



ugró


----------



## nagytomi (2008 Április 13)

egér


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 13)

ronda


----------



## marta49 (2008 Április 13)

agyafúrt


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 13)

tolltartó


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 13)

ódivatu


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 14)

ugrifüles


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 14)

sertepertél


----------



## jane (2008 Április 14)

kistesó


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 14)

orias


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 14)

seregszemle


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 14)

estére


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 14)

elfásulva...


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 14)

alkonyatkor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 14)

robot


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 14)

tessék :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 14)

közmunka


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 14)

aprítás :?:


----------



## Mukidoki (2008 Április 14)

farönk


----------



## Mukidoki (2008 Április 14)

tűz


----------



## Mukidoki (2008 Április 14)

melegség


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

gazgad


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

darázs


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

zsuzsi


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

indián


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

norbert


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

takaritás


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

sátor


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

rigó


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

óriás


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

sapka


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

asszony


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

nyúl


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

lap


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

postás


----------



## robtob90 (2008 Április 14)

sarok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 15)

ház


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

robtob90 írta:


> sarok



kocka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 15)

mammut írta:


> kocka


 
A ház mitől nem jó ?!
Nekem az "ugrott be" a sarok szóra. :555:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

Ha egy párat visszaolvasol megláthatod, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest, annyiban átalakult a játék, hogy az előző szó *utolsó* betűjével kell kezdeni az új szót.

A sarok utolsó betűje pedig *k*.


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

kaleidoszkóp


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 15)

panoráma


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 15)

alufólia


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Április 15)

asztallap


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

pohár


----------



## Snake_ (2008 Április 15)

rum


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 15)

mák


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

krigli


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 15)

iró


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

óvoda


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 15)

agyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

gödör


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 15)

retek


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

karima


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 15)

alszik


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 15)

költemény


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 15)

nyegle


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

esztelen


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 15)

növény


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 15)

nyílik


----------



## efro (2008 Április 15)

és hajnalban a legszebb


----------



## edotenger (2008 Április 16)

mammut írta:


> nyílik


kavarog


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

gondolatban


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

néha


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

alkalomadtán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

nocsak


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

kellemes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

simogatás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

sokszor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

romantika


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

andalogva


----------



## colinturner (2008 Április 16)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

turulmadár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

repked


----------



## colinturner (2008 Április 16)

diadalmaskodik


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

kedvére


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

egyértelmű


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

üdítően


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

nedűvel :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

lehetőleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

gyömbérsör


----------



## olahl (2008 Április 16)

rézmozsár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

rozzant


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 16)

tilalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 16)

mostanság


----------



## Repteres (2008 Április 16)

gépelés


----------



## Taki (2008 Április 16)

billentyű


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 16)

Repteres írta:


> gépelés


 
serleg


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 16)

gyozelem


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 16)

memento


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 16)

öröm


----------



## Bluesmen (2008 Április 16)

merészség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

gond


----------



## Bluesmen (2008 Április 16)

diadal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 16)

lóhát


----------



## Bluesmen (2008 Április 17)

teremtés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 17)

sors


----------



## Bluesmen (2008 Április 17)

sok


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

kevés


----------



## alive (2008 Április 17)

sátor


----------



## colinturner (2008 Április 17)

riadalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

manapság


----------



## edotenger (2008 Április 17)

goromba


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Április 17)

arrogáns


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

simlis


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 17)

sejtelmes


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

szórakoztató


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 17)

okito


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

ordító


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 17)

oldoklo


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

özönvíz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Április 17)

zivatar


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 17)

rémes


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 18)

sivar


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 18)

reménytelen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 19)

nyúz


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

zene

http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/

*Örök gyermekek vagyunk, s mindig új játékok után loholunk.*(Anatole France)
_Amit köteles vagy elvégezni, az munka. Amit nem, az játék. _(Mark Twain)


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 19)

erdő


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

őshonos

http://www.gondolatkincs.hu/

*Örök gyermekek vagyunk, s mindig új játékok után loholunk.*(Anatole France)
_Amit köteles vagy elvégezni, az munka. Amit nem, az játék. _(Mark Twain)


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

sokfelé


----------



## Culuka (2008 Április 19)

életképes


----------



## mamu (2008 Április 19)

selejt


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

temető


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

őskori


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 19)

igéret


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

temérdek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 19)

kolcsonos


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

sokatmondó


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

óváros


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

sikátorral


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

labrador


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

rángat


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

toporzékol


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

lépcsőn


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

napon


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

neglizsében


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 19)

nocsak!


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

nevetősen


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

Antikbakfis írta:


> nocsak!



korai :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 19)

ingben - ...


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 19)

naná


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 19)

ázva-fázva (?)


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 20)

alkonykor


----------



## l.angi95 (2008 Április 20)

rágógumi


----------



## tobyka (2008 Április 20)

az idősek BÖLCSek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 20)

mammut írta:


> alkonykor


 
reggelente


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 20)

ebédidőben


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 20)

nassol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 20)

lábujjhegyen


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

naphosszat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 21)

ténykedés


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

sokféle


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 21)

egésznapos :..:kiss


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 21)

süni


----------



## bsandor04 (2008 Április 21)

igazság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 21)

galád


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 21)

ganajtúró


----------



## bsandor04 (2008 Április 21)

Cosy írta:


> ganajtúró



óvszer


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 21)

repülősó


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

olvad


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 21)

deres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 21)

sárgaság


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

gazdátlan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 21)

nagymenő


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

ősember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 21)

régészet


----------



## sxorp (2008 Április 21)

terrakotta


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 21)

rakott tészta


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

sxorp írta:


> terrakotta



agyag


----------



## gicza (2008 Április 21)

padló


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

gicza írta:


> padló



*g*-vel kellene kezdeni


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 21)

felmos


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 21)

mammut írta:


> agyag


 

gyar


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

régi


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 21)

ipari


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

idejétmúlt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 21)

temerdek


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 21)

kettecskén


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 21)

nemigen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 22)

néha


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> néha


alkalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 22)

mondat


----------



## EditLove (2008 Április 22)

önkifejezés


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> mondat



találó


----------



## bsandor04 (2008 Április 22)

óesztendő


----------



## fraulaine (2008 Április 22)

Boldogság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 22)

bsandor04 írta:


> óesztendő


öröm


----------



## EditLove (2008 Április 22)

keserűség


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Április 22)

Antikbakfis írta:


> öröm


 
munka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 22)

alvás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 22)

sokszor


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 22)

rózsa


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 22)

Apes írta:


> rózsa


arany


----------



## wyssy (2008 Április 22)

fénylik


----------



## Mozsolka (2008 Április 22)

kulcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 22)

csörög


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

dió


----------



## Padlijean (2008 Április 23)

*szólánc*



Anna83 írta:


> dió


 
mókus


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

erdő


----------



## Padlijean (2008 Április 23)

Anna83 írta:


> erdő


 

Kerek


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

világ


----------



## Fernei (2008 Április 23)

túlvilág


----------



## Padlijean (2008 Április 23)

misztikus


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

Antikbakfis írta:


> csörög



gongat


----------



## Anna83 (2008 Április 23)

Padlijean írta:


> misztikus


látomás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

Anna83 írta:


> látomás



...ha esetleg utána néznél, hogy működik ez a játék...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

mammut írta:


> gongat


tudás


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

senkinek


----------



## mamu (2008 Április 23)

kedve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

egyéb


----------



## brzegbo (2008 Április 23)

plankton


----------



## szitom (2008 Április 23)

nevel


----------



## edcsa8 (2008 Április 23)

lendület


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

tank


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

kopog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

gránát


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

tombol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

lövedék


----------



## Kyra33 (2008 Április 23)

erőd


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 23)

dorong


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 23)

gondola


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

andalog


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 23)

gyros


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 23)

saslik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

kemény


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

nyúlós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

savanyú


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

úszó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

ólom


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

mélybe


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

elsüllyed


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

dagálykor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

rémes


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

sekély :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

lyukacsos


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

sajna


----------



## stefike0 (2008 Április 24)

Apályos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

sóder


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

recseg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 24)

gól


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

liter


----------



## adka61 (2008 Április 24)

kancsó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

óvatos


----------



## EditLove (2008 Április 24)

megfontolt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

tört /az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni/


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

tudatlan


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

néni


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

inkább


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

bágyad


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

derűl


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

lanyhul


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

lángol


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

lobbanva :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

akár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

rémes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 24)

sokk


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

katasztrófa


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

abrak


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

kevés


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

sóder


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

roskatag


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

gerenda


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

alátámaszt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

táncol


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

lassacskán


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 24)

némber


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

riadó


----------



## lamus (2008 Április 24)

órarugó


----------



## Pannonka (2008 Április 24)

óradíjas


----------



## lamus (2008 Április 24)

sóház


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

zárva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 25)

alig


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 25)

gézengúz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 25)

zab


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 25)

bánat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 25)

tömeg


----------



## nolate (2008 Április 25)

Antikbakfis írta:


> tömeg


gabona


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 25)

aprószemű


----------



## dedike (2008 Április 26)

űrhajó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 26)

ólom


----------



## Szani67 (2008 Április 26)

golyó


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 26)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ólom



mártott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 26)

tövis


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 26)

sokféle


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 26)

ezer


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 26)

remek


----------



## myszty (2008 Április 26)

kerek


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 26)

kedves


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 27)

sima


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 27)

alapos


----------



## eperke81 (2008 Április 27)

tisztaság


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 27)

feher


----------



## Connt (2008 Április 27)

kórház


----------



## Mola (2008 Április 27)

orvos


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> alapos



sokasodva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 27)

angol


----------



## Millefeuille (2008 Április 27)

babaruha


----------



## szabina713 (2008 Április 27)

mackó


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> angol



lehetetlen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 27)

nézett


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 27)

távolról :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

leginkább


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

bátran


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

nyak


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

karcsú


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

ugar


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

repedt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

tatár


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

rohan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

nevet


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

tetszik


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 28)

kikelet


----------



## Millefeuille (2008 Április 28)

tavasz


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

szabadban


----------



## Millefeuille (2008 Április 28)

kirándulás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

Millefeuille írta:


> kirándulás


Még nem tudhatod, mert új vagy, de a játékszabály a bevezetőben írthoz képest megváltozott, most már nem kell hangulatilag kötődnie az előző szóhoz, hanem elég csak az *előző utolsó betűjével* új szót írni! 
További jó játékot! kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

és a feladvány hol marad :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

mammut írta:


> szabadban


napsütés


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

szikrázó :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

olyasmi


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

ilyenkorazalegjobb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

barnít


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

totálisan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

négerre :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

elképzelhető


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 28)

Elolvastam az első oldalt.
Lehet, hogy én vagyok ostoba, de ez valójában egy "asszociációs" játék.
Vagyis, amit az előző írt, arról nekem mi "ugrik" be !
"Betűfüggetlen" !
Nem kell az előző szó utólsó betűjével kezdődnie !
Példa: előző szó: piros
Nekem lehet rá a gondolatom a rózsa, vagy akár a vér !
Én így látom a játék lényegét.
Bocs, ha tévedtem!
DE ! több helyen is tapasztaltam, hogy "félrevitték" a játékot !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 28)

mammut írta:


> elképzelhető


 
képzelőerő


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> több helyen is tapasztaltam, hogy "félrevitték" a játékot !



Ez a játék (is) időközben átalakult, az eredeti kiíráshoz képest.
Régebben nem volt divat mindenféle okból új szójátékot indítani.

Tehát az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdődnie az új szónak.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

mammut írta:


> elképzelhető


őz


----------



## mamu (2008 Április 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> képzelőerő



ősember


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

Antikbakfis írta:


> őz



zűrzavar


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 28)

rulett


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

tavasszal


----------



## kibola (2008 Április 28)

laptop


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

piros :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 28)

sarkított


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

talán


----------



## Dani1 (2008 Április 28)

nevet


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 28)

talán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 28)

néhány


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

nyugalom


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Április 30)

mammut írta:


> nyugalom


málna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 30)

angyal


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 30)

lehetőség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 30)

glória


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 30)

alkalmanként


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 30)

tánc


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 30)

csoszogva


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Április 30)

mammut írta:


> csoszogva


asztalos


----------



## tamasbogar (2008 Április 30)

szobatiszta


----------



## Gizus74 (2008 Április 30)

vánkos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Április 30)

tamasbogar írta:


> szobatiszta


aranyos


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 30)

sötétség


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Április 30)

görög


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Április 30)

gondolat


----------



## janko_ (2008 Április 30)

teremtés


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Április 30)

siker


----------



## janko_ (2008 Április 30)

remegés


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 1)

sörhas


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 1)

sokaknak


----------



## kazama (2008 Május 1)

kakas


----------



## Rohamkakas (2008 Május 1)

seprű


----------



## kazama (2008 Május 1)

űrszonda


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 1)

arany


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 1)

nyakék


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 1)

kotnyeles


----------



## Évci (2008 Május 1)

kiscica


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 1)

alkalom


----------



## alive (2008 Május 1)

minta


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 2)

azthiszem


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 2)

mehetünk


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 2)

koránvan


----------



## Zsu70 (2008 Május 2)

mammut írta:


> koránvan



Erről az őrült szomszédom jut eszembe, aki reggel negyed hatkor óhajtott karót kopácsolni a házam tövébe!

gyerek


----------



## gaborcsa (2008 Május 2)

Természetesen a 4 és 7 éves lányaim, akik sokszor gyerekek, de meglepő, mennyire tudnak felnőttek is lenni. És ha már itt tartunk, az én szavam

szülő


----------



## Ergó (2008 Május 2)

édesanya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 3)

önfeláldozás


----------



## 11andi (2008 Május 3)

szeretet


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 3)

*Tudjuk, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest megváltozott...

De aki nem ismeri a játékot, picit visszaolvashatna! (pár bejegyzést)

Szólánc - tehát, az előző szó utolsó betűjével (láncot alkotva) kezdjük az új szót.*


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> önfeláldozás


sítalp


----------



## carly (2008 Május 5)

példatár


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 5)

remek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 5)

kincs


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 5)

csillogó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 5)

ólom


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 5)

meseszép


----------



## tilla23 (2008 Május 5)

párduc


----------



## experte (2008 Május 5)

cefre


----------



## carly (2008 Május 5)

egysikú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 5)

ulti


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 5)

ipi-apacs


----------



## Yagi (2008 Május 6)

csónak


----------



## Angyal77 (2008 Május 6)

víz


----------



## tilla23 (2008 Május 6)

hullám (ide először rosszat írtam (zabkása) mivel a topik címe megtévesztő a szabály pedig az, hogy mindenki azt ír le ami először eszébe jut a szóról)
Szóval a következő szó a HULLÁM


----------



## berpeti (2008 Május 6)

Aki rombol az egyben DOMBOL.


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 6)

Yagi írta:


> csónak



köralakú


----------



## filipmoncsi (2008 Május 6)

labda


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 Május 6)

hulla-hopp karika


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

*szólánc*



mammut írta:


> köralakú


 


ugrókötél


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 6)

leporoljuk


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

keringő


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 6)

össztánc


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

cilinder


----------



## Nunuelle (2008 Május 6)

rettenetes


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

sarok


----------



## filipmoncsi (2008 Május 6)

ketrec


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 6)

cammog


----------



## Kincsem13 (2008 Május 6)

medve


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

ezermester


----------



## Nunuelle (2008 Május 6)

remekelő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 6)

őslakos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 6)

séker


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 6)

rázva


----------



## Shylet (2008 Május 6)

agytekervények


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 6)

koktel


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 6)

gipsi queen írta:


> koktel


limonádé


----------



## Judy Angel (2008 Május 6)

édes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 6)

sose


----------



## efro (2008 Május 7)

mint a fiataloknak?Ez igy igaz lenne?Gondolom...


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 7)




----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 7)

mammut írta:


> sose


eltévedt


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 7)

tudhattamvolna


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 7)

alszik


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 7)

korai


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 7)

ivott


----------



## Angyal77 (2008 Május 7)

kávé


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 7)

életerő


----------



## roppa (2008 Május 7)

egészség


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 7)

Kalaman írta:


> életerő



ősembertől


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 Május 7)

barlang


----------



## DooDoo (2008 Május 7)

graffiti


----------



## carly (2008 Május 7)

indigó


----------



## kinga77 (2008 Május 7)

intuicio


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 7)

megfigyelés


----------



## peru66 (2008 Május 7)

szemkontaktus


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 8)

sokaknál


----------



## carly (2008 Május 8)

lehetséges


----------



## chicki (2008 Május 8)

virtuális


----------



## Zozza (2008 Május 8)

szürreális


----------



## Perly (2008 Május 8)

sebezhetetlen


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 8)

nemes


----------



## Perly (2008 Május 8)

sármos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 8)

sunyi


----------



## Perly (2008 Május 8)

illedelmes


----------



## szcsab1 (2008 Május 8)

kötelességtudó


----------



## Perly (2008 Május 8)

óramutató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 8)

ódon


----------



## Perly (2008 Május 8)

nikotin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 8)

nagy


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 8)

gyík


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 8)

kormorán


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 8)

nekilódul


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 8)

lelkesedik


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 8)

követel


----------



## hangi (2008 Május 8)

lát


----------



## Zozza (2008 Május 8)

homályos


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 8)

hangi írta:


> lát



távolba


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 Május 8)

kirándulás


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 8)

séta


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 8)

alapos


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 9)

sikeres


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 9)

suta


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 9)

alkalmas


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 9)

síoktató


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

Ottawa-ban


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 9)

nincsjel


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

lehetne


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

elenged


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

délután :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

nappal


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

lehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

talált


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

tényleg :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

gonosz


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

szenvedélyesen :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

nagyon


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

nemond


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

dehogy


----------



## mapoc (2008 Május 9)

beszéd


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> dehogy



gyakorta


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

mapoc írta:


> beszéd



*Tudjuk, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest megváltozott...

De aki nem ismeri a játékot, picit visszaolvashatna! (pár bejegyzést)

Szólánc - tehát, az előző szó utolsó betűjével (láncot alkotva) kezdjük az új szót.*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

akaratos


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

sose


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 9)

eszes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 10)

sajna


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 10)

alagút


----------



## S.o.f.i.a (2008 Május 10)

tökéletes


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 10)

sivár


----------



## andi04 (2008 Május 10)

rajtvonal


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 10)

lavina


----------



## Magdi59 (2008 Május 10)

gmiki írta:


> lavina


 
veszély


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 10)

Magdi59 írta:


> veszély


félelem


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 10)

menedék


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 10)

Kalaman írta:


> menedék


biztonság


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

*Tudjuk, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest megváltozott...

De aki nem ismeri a játékot, picit visszaolvashatna! (pár bejegyzést)

Szólánc - tehát, az előző szó utolsó betűjével (láncot alkotva) kezdjük az új szót.*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 11)

mammut írta:


> *Tudjuk, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest megváltozott...*
> 
> *De aki nem ismeri a játékot, picit visszaolvashatna! (pár bejegyzést)*
> 
> *Szólánc - tehát, az előző szó utolsó betűjével (láncot alkotva) kezdjük az új szót.*


 

Kedves Mammut !
Bocs, hogy bele szólok, de itt szó sincs arról, hogy az
utólsó betűvel kell indítani.
Az egy másik játék, az "Utólsóból első" cím alatt.
Ez voltaképpen ASSZOCIÁCIÓS játék, csak helytelenül
van megadva a cím.
Például, Te azt írod: Galamb
Arról nekem "beugorhat" az is, hogy "leves" vagy "béke" !

Itt az "első oldal" szövege !

Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog 
No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 11)

szeretet


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 11)

társkapcsolat


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Kedves Mammut !
> Bocs, hogy bele szólok, de itt szó sincs arról, hogy az
> utólsó betűvel kell indítani.
> Az egy másik játék, az "Utólsóból első" cím alatt.
> ...



Én ezen nem szeretnék vitát nyitni. 

Vissza kell olyan hozzászólásokat nézni, ahol elég régi tagok játszanak, nem bonyolut a logikája. Az asszociáció megmaradt, csak az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni a új szót.
Ne véletlenül kezdtem úgy, hogy az eredeti kiíráshoz képest megváltozott.
Így alakult

Aki "megszokásból" játszik, az amúgy is automatikusan át fogja ugrani a helytelen beírásokat.

ui.:
Az "Utólsóból első" *szótag*ra vonatkozik, ami elég sok játékos számára komoly fejtörést okoz, mivel sokan nem tudnak megfelelően szótagolni. Ezért egy időbe volt olyan, hogy kötőjellel választottuk el a szótagokat :-(


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 11)

Kalaman írta:


> társkapcsolat


 
titok


----------



## Piroslufi (2008 Május 11)

> titok



kalamajka


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 11)

alagsor


----------



## Piroslufi (2008 Május 11)

róka


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 11)

alvajáró


----------



## Piroslufi (2008 Május 11)

ópium


----------



## zamboilona (2008 Május 11)

Piroslufi írta:


> ópium



mákony


----------



## calvez (2008 Május 11)

nyalóka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 11)

anyóka


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 11)

aggastyán


----------



## Kinga88 (2008 Május 11)

nátrium


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

nagyapa


----------



## gmiki (2008 Május 12)

Az ILlÚZIÓ -ban ?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 12)

Kinga88 írta:


> nátrium


mangán


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 12)

nápolyi


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 13)

imádom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

mese


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

eretnek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

kedves


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

szív


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

verés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

sakk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

kakukk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

kormorán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

rokka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> rokka


upsz! "n"-nel kellene!kiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

nevetés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

sóhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

jajgatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

siralom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

megbánás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

segítség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

gondolat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

tudás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 13)

serleg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 13)

glória


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 13)

aranyló


----------



## linoge (2008 Május 13)

órarugó


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 13)

ócskaság


----------



## linoge (2008 Május 13)

géppark


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 13)

kudarc


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 13)

celeb


----------



## hexi (2008 Május 13)

bakfis


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 13)

siheder


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 13)

reggel


----------



## hexi (2008 Május 13)

lobogó


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 13)

ódivatu


----------



## kapirb (2008 Május 13)

uszoda


----------



## gyimano (2008 Május 13)

tenger


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 15)

rideg


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 15)

kapirb írta:


> uszoda


asztal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 15)

liget


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 15)

termeszet


----------



## Bundik (2008 Május 15)

tudás


----------



## tbertha (2008 Május 15)

A tudásról a számonkérés jut eszembe, így a vizsgák után. Tehát a következő szó a : SZÁMONKÉRÉS


----------



## gesz76 (2008 Május 15)

adóbevallás (társasági fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj)


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 15)

gesz76 írta:


> adóbevallás (társasági fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj)


nyűg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 16)

nolate írta:


> nyűg


 

gond


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 16)

dilemma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 16)

Juvi.08 írta:


> dilemma


 

álmodozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 16)

sétány


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 16)

nyugalom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 16)

mélázás


----------



## Édi16 (2008 Május 16)

süni


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 16)

iszkol


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 16)

lapvidek


----------



## Brigi_ (2008 Május 16)

vízi növények


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 16)

gipsi queen írta:


> lapvidek



korhadó


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 16)

ódon


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 16)

nappal


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 16)

légnyomás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 16)

sarjad


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 16)

délfelé


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 16)

édes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 16)

sokszor


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

rongyos


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 17)

selyem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 17)

mutatós


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 17)

sima


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 17)

alaktalan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 17)

mammut írta:


> alaktalan


 
négyzetes


----------



## myszty (2008 Május 17)

semleges


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 17)

sorsszerű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 17)

űrhajós


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 17)

Sárospatak


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Május 17)

kollégium


----------



## Szívhang (2008 Május 17)

méz


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Május 17)

zümmög


----------



## Szívhang (2008 Május 17)

gallér


----------



## kapirb (2008 Május 17)

rétes


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Május 17)

sütemény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 17)

nyárs


----------



## melanie1974 (2008 Május 18)

süldőmalac


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 18)

cinegemadár


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 18)

rigófütty


----------



## barbi1 (2008 Május 18)

Juvi.08 írta:


> rigófütty



tyúkláb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 18)

békacomb


----------



## adeyla (2008 Május 18)

bumeráng


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 18)

gerle


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

egerészik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

kedveskedik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

kudarc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

cél


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 19)

légtornász


----------



## Ticuska27 (2008 Május 19)

szerencse


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 19)

erdő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

ős


----------



## Ticuska27 (2008 Május 19)

sokaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

gond


----------



## Ticuska27 (2008 Május 19)

diadal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

lángész


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

szatyor


----------



## kapirb (2008 Május 19)

róka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

apát


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

tanít :..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

találkozás :..: kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

sokára kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 19)

akkor


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

rohanva


----------



## lilig (2008 Május 19)

ajándék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

kosár


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 19)

repülő


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

ősrégi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

igazi


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 19)

ingyenes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

semleges


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 19)

semleges


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 19)

soros


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 19)

alapítvány


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

Ile57 írta:


> soros



sokszínű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

üget


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 20)

tétovázik


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

korai


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 20)

idei


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 20)

idejétmúlt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 20)

tegnap


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

például


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 20)

lehetőség


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

gondolod :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 20)

mammut írta:


> gondolod :?:


 

dédelgetem


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

mihamarabb


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

barát


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 20)

mammut írta:


> mihamarabb


 

belátom


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

Antikbakfis írta:


> barát



tapsikol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

lelkizik


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

kedvére


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

együttérez


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

zokogva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

ajnároz


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

zsémbesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

nem!


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

menekül


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

lihegve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

eltéved


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

dombokon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

nehézkes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

sántikálva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

akaraterővel


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

leküzdve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 20)

elhatározás


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 20)

serény


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 20)

nyalka


----------



## mailmeszi (2008 Május 20)

huszár


----------



## Farkas64 (2008 Május 20)

remete


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

Ile57 írta:


> nyalka



aranyos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 20)

mammut írta:


> aranyos


 
sebezhető


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 20)

sikeres


----------



## lolácska (2008 Május 20)

> sikeres



sztár


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 20)

rivaldafény


----------



## blossmoon (2008 Május 20)

stadion


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

Kalaman írta:


> rivaldafény



nyáron


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

nappal


----------



## sziszko72 (2008 Május 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> nappal



Fény...


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> nappal



lehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

terep


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

például


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 21)

lazán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 21)

zendül


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

legott


----------



## tbertha (2008 Május 21)

sűrgősen


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 21)

mammut írta:


> legott




tegnap


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

például


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 21)

mammut írta:


> például


lavina


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 21)

Alpokban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 22)

nemcsak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

kedves


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 22)

sokszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

rutin


----------



## titok57 (2008 Május 22)

naiv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

velős


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 22)

sikamlós


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 22)

sellő


----------



## nevetni (2008 Május 22)

őszibarack


----------



## blossmoon (2008 Május 22)

napsütés


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 22)

síkság


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 22)

galagonya


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 22)

aknamező


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 22)

őserdei


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 22)

igazi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 22)

iskolai


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

intézetben


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

memoriter


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

mammut írta:


> intézetben


nevelő


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

öregeket


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

talizmán


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

nyakban :..:kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

nagy :..:kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

gyakran :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 23)

néha


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

akkorjó


----------



## Ilus6 (2008 Május 23)

remek


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)




----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

boldogság


----------



## Jeluanyus (2008 Május 23)

gyermek


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

kacagás


----------



## Floora (2008 Május 23)

gurgulázás (mindig csak ez jut eszembe hasonló témákban  )


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

bukfenc


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

mammut írta:


> akkorjó


 
oldalborda


----------



## Apes (2008 Május 23)

alaptalan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

napos


----------



## jakimo (2008 Május 23)

soska


----------



## jakimo (2008 Május 23)

aranyos


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 23)

sötét


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 23)

torta


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 23)

hab


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 23)

Évicus írta:


> torta


 
anyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

gömbölyű


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 23)

ügyes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

sokszor


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 23)

rendes


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

szeretetből


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 24)

létből


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

lehetőleg


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 24)

gótikus


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

sejtelmes


----------



## Pene (2008 Május 24)

hangfoszlány


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)




----------



## Apes (2008 Május 24)

mammut írta:


> sejtelmes




suttogó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 24)

okos


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 24)

savanyú


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 24)

uszony


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 24)

nyír


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 24)

rovid


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 24)

dió


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

odvas


----------



## teditke (2008 Május 24)

sólet


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

tepsibe


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 24)

etető


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

madár


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> etető


 
őstehetség


----------



## hanitti74 (2008 Május 24)

táltos


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

hanitti74 írta:


> táltos




SZÓLÁNC
Egy picit nézzél vissza, hogy működik a jéték. (Nem úgy, ahogy az első lapon van)


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 24)

Táltos írta:


> őstehetség



gyakorta


----------



## nyusz69 (2008 Május 24)

anomália


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 25)

alapfok


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 25)

katona


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 25)

alagsor


----------



## nimcsek (2008 Május 25)

pince


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 25)

ecset


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 25)

ablak


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Május 25)

keret


----------



## Culuka (2008 Május 25)

tintatartó


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 26)

óra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 26)

alku


----------



## StIs10 (2008 Május 26)

urna


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 26)

alagút


----------



## StIs10 (2008 Május 26)

tajtrészeg


----------



## TempoMatt (2008 Május 26)

disznó


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 26)

okor


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

retesz


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

szekér


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

rakomány


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

nyakigláb


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

bátortalan


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

nevetős


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

szende


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

elmerengős


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

sunyi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

inyenc


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

cudar


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

remek


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

könyörtelen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

nyamvadt


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

takaros


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

szépséges


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

sikamlós


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

szapora


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

andalító


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

óhajtó


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 26)

omlós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

savas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

szavak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

kalap


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

póthaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

játék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 26)

kitalál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

leleplez


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

zebra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 26)

aranyos


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

sarkantyú


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 26)

újság


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

úthenger


----------



## Bazsa8511 (2008 Május 26)

gúnár


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 27)

Táltos írta:


> újság



gyűrött


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 27)

tincsek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 27)

konty


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 27)

fejkendő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> konty



tyúkól


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

levegő


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 27)

orangyal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

lábtenisz


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

szár


----------



## Judit_75 (2008 Május 27)

retek


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

kút


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

tudás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

sólyom


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

madár


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

régió


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

ócskavas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

saláta


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

anyag


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

galagonya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

ajakfacsaró


----------



## Judit_75 (2008 Május 27)

orakulum


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

mézes


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

sáv


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

vonal


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

langyos


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

szerény


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

nyájas


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

szíves


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

simogató


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

óhaj


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

javul


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

léha


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 27)

abnormális


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

sikeres


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

szerv


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 27)

varázs


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

zsák


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

kirág


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

gyalog


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

gördeszkán


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 27)

nyakigláb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 27)

bukfenc


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Május 27)

cincogás


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

síp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 27)

porfészek


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

kár


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 28)

régóta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

azóta


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 28)

amikor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

régen


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 28)

nocsak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

kérem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

mondás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

semmiség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

gondolat


----------



## bumpy:) (2008 Május 28)

cselekedet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

tetterő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

őrnagy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 28)

gyalupad


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

dob


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

balettcipő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

ördög


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

galagonyabokor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

rab


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

betűvetés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 28)

szerv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

választás


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Május 28)

sereghajtó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

óhaj


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 28)

jókor


----------



## vollmoon (2008 Május 28)

rom


----------



## timi0719 (2008 Május 28)

magány


----------



## ...Anett... (2008 Május 28)

nyom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 28)

...Anett... írta:


> nyom




mókus


----------



## astral (2008 Május 28)

suttogó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 28)

óhaza


----------



## astral (2008 Május 28)

antibakteriális


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 28)

salétrom


----------



## tibet661222 (2008 Május 28)

fertőzés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 28)

tibet661222 írta:


> fertőzés


Szia tibet! Látom, új látogató vagy; segítő szándékkal jelzem, hogy a nyitó játékszabály menetközben megváltozott, most már nem kell hangulatilag az előző szóhoz kapcsolódni a következőnek, viszont annak utolsó betűjével kell az új szónak kezdődnie! További jó játékot és fórumozást!
Tehát: salétro*m* volt az utolsó szó.


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 28)

mész


----------



## astral (2008 Május 28)

szeplőtelen


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 28)

astral írta:


> szeplőtelen


néha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 29)

akármikor


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

rengetegszer


----------



## csenger (2008 Május 29)

rengeteget dolgozom.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

csenger írta:


> rengeteget dolgozom.


igen *r*-rel kezdődően, de mivel szólánc, egy szó elég

talán


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

néha


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

alternatív


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

velem :?:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

mondhatni


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

izgalmas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

serény


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

nyughatatlan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

naív


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

veleszületett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

tehetség


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

gondolod :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 29)

dehogy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

gyerekes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 29)

sekély


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

jegeces


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 29)

Antikbakfis írta:


> jegeces



sokszoros (a szavad mit jelent??:-D)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Május 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> sokszoros (a szavad mit jelent??:-D)


jeges, de el is tévedtem picit, mert azt hittem, eszperentében vagyunk, habár ez a szó ide is jó volt

sudár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 29)

remek


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

kitűnő


----------



## Yagi (2008 Május 29)

őzgida


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Május 29)

algebra


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 29)

algoritmus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 29)

semmitmondó


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

óramutató


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Május 29)

óvoda


----------



## ...Anett... (2008 Május 29)

adó


----------



## ...Anett... (2008 Május 29)

óra


----------



## ...Anett... (2008 Május 29)

alma


----------



## szornyike (2008 Május 29)

arany


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 29)

szornyike írta:


> arany


nyugalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 30)

manapság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 30)

gondtalan


----------



## Racz (2008 Május 30)

álomvilág


----------



## vollmoon (2008 Május 30)

gabona


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 30)

vollmoon írta:


> gabona


 
aratás


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 30)

sietség


----------



## Bedus (2008 Május 30)

gitár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 30)

rádió


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 31)

ósdi


----------



## maszatfe (2008 Május 31)

élmény


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 1)

"*i*" betűvel kellene kezdeni


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

mammut írta:


> ósdi


 
igencsak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

kezdés


----------



## novata (2008 Június 1)

szamár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

rozmár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

remek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

kamu


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

ugyan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

nemigen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

némileg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

genetikailag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

galamb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

béke


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

etűd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

dédelgetés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

símogatás


----------



## Rituci22 (2008 Június 1)

összebújás


----------



## laller 12580 (2008 Június 1)

súgás


----------



## laller 12580 (2008 Június 1)

segítség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 1)

gond


----------



## imj (2008 Június 1)

Megoldás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 1)

segítés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 1)

simogató


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Június 1)

óvatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 2)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

rengetegszer


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 2)

remek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

kiemelkedő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 2)

összjáték


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

kiokoskodjuk


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 2)

kedvünkre


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

eredményesen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 2)

nótás


----------



## Jeluanyus (2008 Június 2)

semilyense


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

ezerféle


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 2)

erkölcsös


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

sunyi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 2)

ismert


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

tökéletesen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 2)

nagyzoló


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

oldalszél


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 2)

legyőz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

zsarnok


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 2)

kolonc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

csimbók


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 Június 2)

kötél


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 2)

létra


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 2)

aluljáró


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 2)

okosoknak


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 2)

pad


----------



## Andy papa (2008 Június 2)

ősz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

szüretelés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 3)

mammut írta:


> okosoknak


kaszt


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 3)

temérdek :..:kiss


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 3)

kosárnyi :?: kiss :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 3)

ilyenkor :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

ráér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

remény


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 3)

utolsó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> remény


 

nyáron


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

napozó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

zombi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

ismerős:mrgreen:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

szerintemis


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

szintugy


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 3)

gyerekjáték


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

kör


----------



## fmse (2008 Június 3)

rebarbara


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

anagramma


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 3)

alibi


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 3)

indigó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

ólevendula


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

ajtó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

óvszer


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

ránc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

cumi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

igen


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

nem


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

ment


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

tarol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

landol


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

lóhátról


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

leesett


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

tetrekész


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

szabados


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

sortávolság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

gond


----------



## Talios (2008 Június 3)

dologidő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

tova


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

Talios írta:


> dologidő



őrület


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

téboly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

lyukasztó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

oktalan


----------



## naju (2008 Június 3)

butus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> oktalan


 
nehézfejű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

űrhajós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

ségédmunkás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 3)

sapka


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 3)

alatt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

tud


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 3)

dudálni


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

irány


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 3)

nyávogás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 3)

seprű


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

űrhajón


----------



## füsti (2008 Június 4)

alaszka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

mammut írta:


> űrhajón



nápolyi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

indián


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

nagylábu


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

uff


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

fenomenális


----------



## naju (2008 Június 4)

fantasztikus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

mammut írta:


> fenomenális


 

sikkes


----------



## naju (2008 Június 4)

sikeres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

serleg


----------



## imatei (2008 Június 4)

babérkoszorú


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

imatei írta:


> babérkoszorú


 

Az utólsó betűvel kellene kezdened ! 

Vagyis: "G"-vel !


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 4)

galamb


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

béke :?:


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 4)

elszánt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

természetesen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 4)

nyúl


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

lenyúl


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 4)

lakatol


----------



## Kiso2 (2008 Június 4)

Pillangó


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 4)

Táltos írta:


> lakatol


 


Kiso2 írta:


> Pillangó


 
Szia!

l-el írd a következő szót!


----------



## Zoegirl (2008 Június 4)

lezár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

rendez


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

zeng


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

golyva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

avar


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

régész


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

szász


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

szalad


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

dűl


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

lúd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

derű


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

üst


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

tányér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

redőny


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

nyárs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

sütés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

sütés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 4)

szabadban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

nirvána


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)

almárium


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

melankólia


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)

akasztó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

omen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 4)

nótafa


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

agyag


----------



## FiFike (2008 Június 4)

galamb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 4)

bárd


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 4)

dongó


----------



## FiFike (2008 Június 4)

lol ........
oltás


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 4)

táska


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 4)

alakul


----------



## FiFike (2008 Június 5)

lapos


----------



## fmse (2008 Június 5)

séta


----------



## FiFike (2008 Június 5)

ablak


----------



## czili (2008 Június 5)

repül


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 5)

FiFike írta:


> ablak



kitárva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

ajtóstól


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

lendülettel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

legott


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

távol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

levegőben


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

nálam


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

mehetünk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

keress


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

serénykedek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

kapaszkodj


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

jajjgatsz?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

szeretnéd??


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

dehogy!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

gyönyörködök


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

kétlem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

miért?


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

tévedek?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

kérdezed?


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

думаю


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

(TEEE!! )

jó


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

dúdolom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

mondhatod


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

durcáskodsz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

szenvedjek??


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

kinevetsz?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

szeretnéd??


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 5)

Да ты что?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> szeretnéd??


dédelget


----------



## thrash (2008 Június 5)

szoba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

Antikbakfis írta:


> dédelget



táplál


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 5)

lelkesít


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

töpreng


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 5)

gondolkodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 5)

kereső


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 5)

ős


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

sehol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 5)

lép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

pontosan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 5)

nagyító


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

ókuláré


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 5)

élmény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

nyár


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 5)

raktár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

retorzió


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 5)

óhajtod :?:


----------



## teditke (2008 Június 5)

diadal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

lehet


----------



## ralph (2008 Június 5)

tehetség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 5)

géniusz


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 5)

szokott


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 5)

tenni :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 5)

igyekezve :..:kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

erőltetve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

ellesve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

esetenként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

találgatósdi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

izgalmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

sebes


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

sietős


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

sokszor


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

rohanva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

akaratlan


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

némiképp


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

példaképp


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

például


----------



## esz!er (2008 Június 6)

lojális


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

szomorú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 6)

unott


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

tag


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

gézengúz


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

zajong


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

gól


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

lefújták


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

keserves


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

sikertelen


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

népes


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

szapora


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

alkalmanként


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

talán


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

néha


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

alkalmakként


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

tévedés


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

szépítés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 6)

sárm


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

mákony


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 6)

nyaláb


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

bokor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

rezgő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

ösztönös


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

sikamlós


----------



## mamaci1 (2008 Június 6)

kigyó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> sikamlós


 

selymes


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

sármos


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

sor


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

ritkán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

népi


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

inkább


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

bér


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

reménytelen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

nehéz


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

zokogva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

akár


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

rémülten


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

néz


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

zongorát


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

tilt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

tologatni


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

iszap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

pakolás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

szépítés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

simítás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

süt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

tár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

nyit


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 6)

talán


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

nagyon


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

notesz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

szirom


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

méreg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

gerezd


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

démon


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

nyomda


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

angyal


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

liter


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

rovat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

térkép


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

pénz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

zongora


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

alt


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 6)

jég


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

gondolat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

Évicus írta:


> alt



tanár


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

réz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

zombi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 6)

irka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

átír


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 6)

rárak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 6)

kötegel


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

lilul


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> lilul


lankad


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

dugóhúzó


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 6)

Táltos írta:


> dugóhúzó


óda


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

akol


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 7)

Táltos írta:


> akol


lakás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 7)

sokszobás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

sorompó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

olt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

talált


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

tolmács


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

csere


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

egy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

gyerünk


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

kilátó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

óriás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

szél


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

levegő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

örs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

segély


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

lyuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

kutya


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 7)

árt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

támad


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 7)

dajkál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 7)

lehengerel


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

lábatlankodik


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

kedveskedik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

kutakodik


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 8)

kamrában :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

nálam :-D


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

mikor?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

reggel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

lehet


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

tényleg?


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

gyorsan


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

nane!


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

este?


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

esetleg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

gond


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

dehogy


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

gyúrt


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

tökéletes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

szobor


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

rideg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

gond


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

domina


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

alak


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

kiváló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

óvatos


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

sérülékeny


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

nyílt


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

tolakodik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

küld


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

durcáskodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

kedveskedj


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

jó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

óhaj


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

játék


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

közösen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

nyaralás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

strand


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

dáridó


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

ódivatu


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

utolsó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

old


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

délceg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

lidérces


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 8)

sokatmondó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

okos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

sunyi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

inka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

alany


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 8)

nyuszi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

igazi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

ismeretlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

nevetlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

nehézfejű


----------



## humorgumo001 (2008 Június 8)

ürge


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Június 8)

eleven


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 8)

napközis


----------



## juhildi (2008 Június 8)

Menza , Főzelék,


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 8)

wicus írta:


> napközis




sikertelen


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 8)

nehézkes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

lassú


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 8)

unoka


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 8)

alattomos


----------



## mate3553 (2008 Június 8)

sajtospogácsa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

gizko52 írta:


> alattomos


 
sumákol


----------



## Srlondo (2008 Június 8)

hazug


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

galád


----------



## barbi1 (2008 Június 8)

dárda


----------



## Srlondo (2008 Június 8)

ló


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

barbi1 írta:


> dárda


 
ámokfutás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 8)

siheder


----------



## Srlondo (2008 Június 8)

férfi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

Ile57 írta:


> siheder


 

rátarti


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 8)

Srlondo írta:


> férfi


 
Bocs, hogy beleszólok...
Ennél a játéknál - bár nem úgy indult - hoztak menetközben egy 
"újítást", hogy az előző sor utólsó betűjével folytatódjon itt is.

Mondjuk, én sem értem, miért, de ez van


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 8)

izgul


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 9)

lehet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

nahát


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

tényleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

gondoltam


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

most ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

talán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

nahát !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

tegnap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

pontosan


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

nap


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 9)

paplan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

nehéz


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 9)

zivatar


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

rakottkel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

Évicus írta:


> rakottkel


 
legyömöszölöm


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

megehető


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

összevagdalva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

aszalt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

töpörödött


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

tükör


----------



## Ka1985 (2008 Június 9)

teáskanna


----------



## Ka1985 (2008 Június 9)

asztalterítő


----------



## Ka1985 (2008 Június 9)

őrbódé


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

ék / egy sort írj lécci játékszabály van/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

Évicus írta:


> tükör


 
romokban


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

nívós


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 9)

sorstalan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 9)

nagy


----------



## Srlondo (2008 Június 9)

ház


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 9)

Antikbakfis írta:


> nagy



gyanusan


----------



## jj_balu (2008 Június 9)

nevetve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

enyelegve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

ej


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

jelenet


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

tény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

nyugalom


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

mult


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

tavalyi?


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

igen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

nápolyi


----------



## Matey (2008 Június 9)

persze


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

ives Mi a persze????


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

sáros


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

surol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

locsol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

létezik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

kapál


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

lát


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

talált


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

tilt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

teremtett


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

tény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

nyári


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

idény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

nyerő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

őssejt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

társaság


----------



## Matey (2008 Június 9)

cél


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> társaság


 
géz / az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni az uj szót/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

zokszó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 9)

old


----------



## Gia828 (2008 Június 9)

bánat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

Évicus írta:


> old




dob


----------



## Matey (2008 Június 9)

kell


----------



## Matey (2008 Június 9)

növekszik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> dob


 

berág


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

gond


----------



## Matey (2008 Június 9)

keres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> gond


 

diliház


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 9)

zagyva


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 9)

aratás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 9)

szedegetés


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 9)

sarjú


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 9)

újság


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 9)

gezemice


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 9)

enyv


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

vakarás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

sírás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

sápítozók


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

kiabálók


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

kotlós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

sasfiók


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

kirepült


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

talán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

nocsak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

kérdés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

sörény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

nyavalya


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 10)

azám


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

mostoha


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 10)

alattomos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

soha!


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 10)

akadékos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

segítő


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 10)

önkéntes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

sakk


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

kockán


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

nemesség


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

gondolod :?:


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

dobozol


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

láda


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

alkalom


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

maholnap


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

papírmasé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

étel


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

lekvár


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

ribizli


----------



## Évike24 (2008 Június 10)

iszik


----------



## Évike24 (2008 Június 10)

keresztelő


----------



## Évike24 (2008 Június 10)

őzike


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

egerészik


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

kamrába


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

abrakol


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

legalul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

ló


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 10)

ól


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

lóvé


----------



## Nicky1974 (2008 Június 10)

érdek


----------



## Nicky1974 (2008 Június 10)

kemence


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 10)

egyház


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

zenekar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

rémség


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 10)

gyenge


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

napozik


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 10)

Táltos írta:


> gyenge



elvileg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

gondolat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

tudás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

sejtés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

sötét


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

tájékozódás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

szék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

kocsi


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

igaz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

zenit


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

táv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

vasút


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

tilt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

tájol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 10)

leállít


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 10)

tagad


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 10)

dorgál


----------



## zsuzska77 (2008 Június 10)

lépeget


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

tuloz


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 10)

zokog


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

guggol


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 10)

lóg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

görcs


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 10)

csönd


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

dér


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 11)

reggel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

legelőn


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

napkelet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

tekinget


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

terv


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

valós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 11)

seb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

betű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 11)

űz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

zebra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 11)

antilop


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

pók


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

káosz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

szerelem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

mulyítás


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 11)

sebesség


----------



## Evike86 (2008 Június 11)

motor


----------



## vilma11 (2008 Június 11)

Apes írta:


> sebesség


 
gólya


----------



## vilma11 (2008 Június 11)

Evike86 írta:


> motor


riport


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

Apes írta:


> sebesség


 
gagyi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 11)

igazából


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 11)

lak


----------



## Cerisé noire (2008 Június 11)

kunyhó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

óvóhely


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

lyuk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

kürtő


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

öreg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

gyerek


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

kend


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

dehogy


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

gyanus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 11)

szerinted...


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

dereng


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

gyengén


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 12)

nevem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

mert?


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 12)

tétovázol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

lehetséges


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

sejtés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

szórakozottság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

gesztus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

sablonos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

sokatmondó


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 12)

okozati


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

illegális


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

sutyiban


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

német


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 12)

tőke


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 12)

egyensúly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

lyuk


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

komód


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

divány


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

nyugágy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

gyeplő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

őssejt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

teremt


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

teszi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

iszik


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 12)

kabin


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

nyak


----------



## zso60 (2008 Június 12)

Az idősekről most sajnos az *elmúlás* jutott eszembe.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

Táltos írta:


> nyak



kebel


----------



## zso60 (2008 Június 12)

idősek? sajnos most az *elmúlás* ugrik be!


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

zso60 írta:


> Az idősekről most sajnos az *elmúlás* jutott eszembe.


 


zso60 írta:


> idősek? sajnos most az *elmúlás* ugrik be!


 
Szia!

Láttam másutt is írsz össze-vissza. Legalább követnéd az előtted levőket, ebből is ki lehet következtetni a játékok szabályait.


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> kebel


 
lánc


----------



## zso60 (2008 Június 12)

rab


bocsi táltos, én nem vagyok itt olyan öreg róka mint te! /nem lapoztam az utolsó oldalra, csak ez volt a gond, nem a szürkeállományommal/


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 12)

bilincs


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

Táltos írta:


> lánc


 


zso60 írta:


> rab
> 
> 
> bocsi táltos, én nem vagyok itt olyan öreg róka mint te! /nem lapoztam az utolsó oldalra, csak ez volt a gond, nem a szürkeállományommal/


 
akkor a lánc után hogyan is jön a rab?

c-vel kellene az új szónak következnie


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

Táltos írta:


> lánc



citrom


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

mindig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

gátlás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

siker


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

rend


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

diliház


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

zagyvaság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

gubanc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

cifra


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

ajtó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

óda


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

anapesztus


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

szilárd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 12)

dióda


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

alkalom


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Június 12)

malom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

monoton


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

nyakig


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 12)

gombolva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

alj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

javítva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

alakítva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

átszabva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

aludva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

álmosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

nappal??


----------



## bociszem86 (2008 Június 13)

lustálkodás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

semmittevés


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

szieszta


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

alvóka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

alvóbabák


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

köntös


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

zuhany


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

nyakkendő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

ősszeköt


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

találkozik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

kitér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

repked


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

dongó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

óhaj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

jókívánság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

gondolat


----------



## kiscsoffy (2008 Június 13)

társ


----------



## szmari (2008 Június 13)

sajto


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

olvas


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

sör


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

rekesszel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

kérdés?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

szabály !


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

lyukas


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

fog :..: kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

fúró


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

óvatos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

sumákol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

lehet


----------



## merien55 (2008 Június 13)

tehén


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Június 13)

nénike


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

esetlen


----------



## fibola (2008 Június 13)

Ami eszembe jut erről a szóról:
bicebóca


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> esetlen


 
nádas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

sövény


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

nyirkos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

sötét


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

tájkép


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

pillanat


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

töredék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

kedves


----------



## gabern (2008 Június 13)

sexy


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

ypszilon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

naív


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 13)

Vak!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

kedvetlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

nagymenő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

őrjítő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

ősztönző


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 13)

őrizkedő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 13)

őstehetség


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 13)

gyermeteg


----------



## sziam011 (2008 Június 14)

gereblye


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 14)

ereklye


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 14)

emlék


----------



## omi28 (2008 Június 14)

kötél


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 14)

levél


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 14)

liter


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 14)

rum


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 14)

mámor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 14)

romantika


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 14)

altáj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

jólnevelt


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 15)

tisztességes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

gizko52 írta:


> tisztességes


 
Kedves Gizkó!

Itt is az utólsó betűvel kell folytetni ! kiss


----------



## omi28 (2008 Június 15)

sárgaborsó


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 15)

ólajtó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

odacsap


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

pléd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

dunna


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

agg


----------



## mic111 (2008 Június 15)

remete


----------



## mic111 (2008 Június 15)

remete


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

Évicus írta:


> agg


 
görnyedt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

túsz


----------



## mic111 (2008 Június 15)

rács


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

csiga az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni


----------



## Edo3 (2008 Június 15)

börtön


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

Évicus írta:


> túsz


 
szabadítás


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 15)

szabadság


----------



## mon10 (2008 Június 15)

gazdagság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

gúla


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

alaplap


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

pap


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 15)

pecsét


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

tag


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

golyó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 15)

orvos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

sebész


----------



## zsuska1 (2008 Június 15)

műtét


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 15)

tolókocsi


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Június 15)

intenzív


----------



## Bebice (2008 Június 15)

gyógyulás


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 15)

siker


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 15)

rózsa


----------



## Bebice (2008 Június 15)

randevú


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 15)

újév


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

várakozás


----------



## zture (2008 Június 16)

remény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

zture írta:


> remény


 

Az utólsó betűvel kell kezdeni a gondolatod !


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 16)

síp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

pán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 16)

nád


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

duda


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 16)

akkumulátor


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 16)

energia


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

beabea1 írta:


> akkumulátor


 

rúdelem


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 16)

melegito


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 16)

őrjárat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

takarodó


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 16)

óramü


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 16)

űrhajó


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 16)

tányérsapka


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 16)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 16)

ajtófélfa


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 16)

klímaváltozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 16)

takacst írta:


> ózonlyuk


kecskebőr


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 16)

rögbi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

ingázó


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 16)

óhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 16)

jelentés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

sürgető


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 16)

örvény


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 16)

lovarda


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 16)

bocsánat, valamit elnéztem!


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 16)

Játékszabály!!! Az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni.


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 16)

nyalóka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

alberth írta:


> örvény


 

nyúlgát


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 16)

tény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 16)

nyilvánvaló


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 16)

ok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

KO !


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 17)

okos


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 17)

sáros


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

sarmos


----------



## Annamaca (2008 Június 17)

sóska


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

adhatok


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

kapni


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

irgalom


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

Mózes


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

Sínai-hegy


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

gyarlóság


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

gonosz


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

szomorú


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

unalmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

sötét


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

tapogatózz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

zongora


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 17)

korona


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> zongora


 
altatódal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

levegő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

összetétel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

lengő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

ösztönös


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 17)

sertés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

sirály


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 17)

lyuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

kakas


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 17)

sóbánya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

aranyér


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 17)

rémes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

sikoly


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 17)

jókora


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

adottság


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 17)

gondolatban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 17)

nagyvonalakban


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 17)

némileg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

gerely


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

lyukas


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

sampon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

nevet


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

teret


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

tótágas


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

sáros


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

Ile57 írta:


> tótágas



sámli


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

ingatag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

gondolat


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

titok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 17)

kaland


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 17)

dráma


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

altató


----------



## takacst (2008 Június 17)

óramű


----------



## Somcsika (2008 Június 17)

Homokszem


----------



## Somcsika (2008 Június 17)

pillanat


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

majomparádé


----------



## PimPim (2008 Június 17)

bohoc


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

takacst írta:


> óramű



ügető


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

örömtánc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 18)

csujjogató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 18)

óbégatás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

sokszor


----------



## lyvee888 (2008 Június 18)

Éneklés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

mammut írta:


> sokszor



rendszeresen


----------



## bogyoroka (2008 Június 18)

könyvespolc


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendszeresen



nekibuzdulva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

akadozva


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

túlértékelt


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

teheti


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

igaz


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

zavartkeltő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

őrjítő


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

össznépi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

ittas


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 18)

sumák


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

kedveskedés


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 18)

Jótétemény


----------



## Ginniee (2008 Június 18)

Nyertes


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

sokaság


----------



## Ginniee (2008 Június 18)

gurgulázó


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 18)

óhatatlanul


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 18)

lóláb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

bab


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 18)

bélmozgás


----------



## Eva78 (2008 Június 18)

semleges


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

sértő


----------



## Eva78 (2008 Június 18)

őrült


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 18)

tombolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 18)

sikítás


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 18)

segélykérés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 18)

sipítozás


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 18)

süveg


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

sapka


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

hideg


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

tél


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

síelés


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

sport


----------



## Sági Péterné (2008 Június 18)

izomláz


----------



## hopehelyhugi (2008 Június 18)

fájdalom


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 19)

hopehelyhugi írta:


> fájdalom


akaraterő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

Apes írta:


> süveg



gond


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 19)

délelött :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

talán


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 19)

nemhiszem


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 19)

mert?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 19)

tudhatnád !


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 19)

dereng


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

galagonya


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 19)

angyal


----------



## imatei (2008 Június 19)

lótifuti


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 19)

innováció


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

óhaj


----------



## riababa (2008 Június 19)

sóhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 19)

riababa írta:


> sóhaj



bocs, de a szónak j-vel kell kezdődnie


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> óhaj


 
jókívánság


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 19)

gerinc


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 20)

cakkos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

szegett


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 20)

téli


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 20)

ilyenkor :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

régen


----------



## riababa (2008 Június 20)

fiatalság


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Június 20)

gyaloglás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> régen



nemhiszem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 20)

mondom


----------



## bucikenyer (2008 Június 20)

érzem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> mondom


 
mered ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

domborodik :-D


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

kibuggyan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

nocsak !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

kezdet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

tovább !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

barátság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

gyerekkor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

régmúlt


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 21)

többnyire


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

este


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

esetleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

gondolat


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 21)

titok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

kutatás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 21)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

rendszeresen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

néha


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 21)

elvétve


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 21)

esemény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

nyáron


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 21)

napnyugtakor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

rugalmasan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

nyugodtan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

nézgelődve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 21)

epekedve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 21)

esdekelve


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 22)

elindulva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

akaratlan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

nézgelődve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

esetlenül


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 22)

léhán


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 22)

néha


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 22)

alig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

genetika


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

antropologia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

adattár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

rendezetten


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

nevezetesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

nevetve


----------



## Bogey (2008 Június 22)

elefánt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

tűsarkúban


----------



## Bogey (2008 Június 22)

nagyító


----------



## BozorA (2008 Június 22)

óvadék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

kezes


----------



## BozorA (2008 Június 22)

sebesült


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

tapadó


----------



## MulderSculy (2008 Június 22)

Éjszaka


----------



## MulderSculy (2008 Június 22)

Jaa,Bocsi,nem ide akartam irni.Ne haragudjatok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

MulderSculy írta:


> Éjszaka



légyszi, játssz a szabályok szerint!


----------



## BozorA (2008 Június 22)

Éjszaka -> akácvirág


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 22)

görcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

csoda


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 22)

ábránd


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 22)

délután :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

nappal


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 22)

lehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

talán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

nappal


----------



## Bondey (2008 Június 22)

lepke


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 22)

elrepült


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

tova


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 22)

alulra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 22)

alá


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 22)

árad


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 22)

dagad


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 22)

dadog


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

gondolat


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 22)

tudás


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

szerep


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 22)

perec


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 22)

citera


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

Táltos írta:


> perec


cseveg 

:..:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 22)

gereblye


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

alberth írta:


> gereblye


eminens


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 22)

seprű


----------



## nolate (2008 Június 22)

üledék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

kőzetek


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

kemények


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

káprázatosak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

kortalan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

nagy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

gyerek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

kamasz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

szájaló


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 23)

óvatos


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 23)

sunyi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

izgága


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 23)

alacsony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

nyurga


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 23)

alamuszi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 23)

ittas


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

szeszelgetett


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

nahát...


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

tessék :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

kérdezed??


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

dúdolva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 23)

aligha


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 23)

aligátor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

robosztus


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

sörény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 23)

nyírva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

avas


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 23)

sudár


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

ráncos


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Június 23)

sodrott


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

torony


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

nyurga


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

alap


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

padlón


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

nagyító


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

oldalán :..::..::..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 23)

növény


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Június 23)

nyirkos


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 24)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

részben


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 24)

nagyolva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

alakulóban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

nehézkesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 24)

némileg


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 24)

kismértékben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

Mester126Mari írta:


> kismértékben


 

Menetközben változtattak a szabályon.
Itt is az előző utólsó betűjével kell kezdeni.kiss


----------



## imatei (2008 Június 24)

Antikbakfis írta:


> némileg



galvánelem


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Június 24)

medvebocs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

csoszog


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Június 24)

gonosz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

szomorú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

újító


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 24)

óhajtás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

síránkozás


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 24)

sör


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

részeg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

gömb


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Június 24)

bömböl


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

lép


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

pók


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

kín


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

nyavalya


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

alku


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

utas


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

sáv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

váza


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

akt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

tárlat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 24)

tölt


----------



## bigez (2008 Június 24)

puska


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

Évicus írta:


> tölt



távolság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

gyaloglás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

sietés


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 24)

sokkoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 24)

ólálkodó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 24)

okostojás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 24)

süket


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 24)

tudatlan


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 24)

néha


----------



## Zeta62 (2008 Június 25)

akár


----------



## Arkan (2008 Június 25)

habár


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 25)

ritka


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 25)

alkalom


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Június 25)

malom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 25)

múlandó


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 25)

ódivatú


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 25)

úri


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

igazi


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 25)

itthon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

nálad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 25)

dumcsi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

itthon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 25)

négyszemközt


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 25)

tinta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 25)

aláírás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 25)

szokatlan


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 25)

nevel


----------



## adyk28 (2008 Június 25)

Mire ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

Mester126Mari írta:


> nevel



lelkizik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 25)

kioktat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 25)

tanul


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 25)

lórugás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 25)

sakk-matt


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 26)

kitty-kotty


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sakk-matt



teljesen


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 26)

nehezen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 26)

nagyon-nagyon


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Június 26)

netovább


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Június 26)

célbaért


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 26)

anoli57 írta:


> netovább



baljósan


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 26)

némán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 26)

nehézkesen


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 26)

nyögdécselve


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 27)

éhes


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 27)

segítőkész


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 27)

szokott


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 27)

találékony


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 27)

nyugodt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Június 27)

testes


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Június 27)

zömök


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 27)

Antikbakfis írta:


> testes


 

sonkalédi


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 27)

iskolai


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 27)

intő


----------



## -mTimi- (2008 Június 27)

Őzike


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 27)

esthajnal


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 27)

lehetne


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 27)

egyszer


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 27)

*Mammut gratulálok a 7000. hozzászólásodhoz!*

​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 27)

durcy írta:


> egyszer


 
rendszeresen


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 27)

névelő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 27)

őssejt


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 28)

tubusba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

akadályoz


----------



## caprocorno (2008 Június 28)

zebracsikó


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Június 28)

állatkert


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

caprocorno írta:


> zebracsikó



otthonos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 28)

sportos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

serény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 28)

nyüzsgős


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 28)

rendszeresen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

naponta


----------



## pk0323 (2008 Június 28)

munka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

agár


----------



## pk0323 (2008 Június 28)

vadászat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

Évicus írta:


> agár



róka


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

anyós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

sógor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

rántás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

sült


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

tömb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

barát


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

told


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Június 28)

dalol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 28)

lázad


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 28)

dühöng


----------



## icedancer (2008 Június 29)

gurít


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

túlértékel


----------



## icedancer (2008 Június 29)

lebecsül


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

latolgat


----------



## MulderSculy (2008 Június 29)

teniszezik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

kicselez


----------



## MulderSculy (2008 Június 29)

zizeg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

göröngyös


----------



## MulderSculy (2008 Június 29)

sárkány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

nyugtalanító..


----------



## boholino (2008 Június 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nyugtalanító..


csend


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 29)

dermedtség


----------



## Apes (2008 Június 29)

gomba


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 29)

asztal


----------



## Bulblet (2008 Június 29)

ping-pong


----------



## Tatikati (2008 Június 29)

Gazella


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 29)

altató


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Június 29)

asztal


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 29)

létra


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

alatt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

tér


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 30)

rajzás


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

segéd


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

dologhoz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

zavar


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 30)

rámenős


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

sereg


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

gyalogol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

látogat


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

tőszomszédnál


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

lehet


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

távolabb :?:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

bátran


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

nekiindulunk


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

kérdés?


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

sejtheted


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

dereng


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

gondolatban...


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

naná...


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

álmodozva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

alkony


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

nyugaton


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

napos


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

sokszor :..:


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

rohan kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

nyögdécselve 

kisskisskiss


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

egyszer


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 30)

rémes !


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

sosem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 30)

mondhatod ....


----------



## wicus (2008 Június 30)

dalolva


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

akár


----------



## bugmenot (2008 Június 30)

még


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Június 30)

garabonciás


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

Évicus írta:


> akár



remek


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

kérek


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 30)

kapsz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

szeretnék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

kérjed


----------



## BBUBU (2008 Július 1)

akard


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

BBUBU írta:


> akard


 

Az előző szó utólsó betűjével kellene kezdeni !


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 1)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> kérjed



dühöngve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

ennyire ?


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 1)

előfordul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

lehetetlen


----------



## imatei (2008 Július 1)

nebáncsvirág, [nebántsvirág]


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 1)

gerjed


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 1)

dermed


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 1)

dér


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 1)

remek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

kiváló


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 1)

ózon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

nitrogén


----------



## bogyoroka (2008 Július 1)

oxigén


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 1)

neutron


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 1)

nagy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

gyanús...


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 1)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 1)

réménytelenül


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 2)

lelketlen


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 2)

néha


----------



## Jutuska (2008 Július 2)

animáció


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

ollózás


----------



## -mTimi- (2008 Július 2)

sárdobálás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 2)

sikítás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

sérelem


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 2)

makacsság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

gerincesség


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 2)

gondolatban


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 2)

nyomaték


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 2)

kézi :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

ingerlés


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 2)

sértés


----------



## lali50 (2008 Július 2)

sóhajtás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

simogatás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 2)

sikálás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

súrolópor


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 2)

retekhez


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 2)

zavaros


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

sáros


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 2)

sort


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

tanga


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 2)

alaktalan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 2)

némileg


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 2)

gúny


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 2)

nyakigláb


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 2)

béka


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 2)

időjós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

Ile57 írta:


> béka


 
asztrológia


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 3)

alkalmanként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

teheted


----------



## myszty (2008 Július 3)

divergens


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

széttartó


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 3)

ósdi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

idejétmúlt


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 3)

tehát...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

továbblépni...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 3)

indulni


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 3)

ilyenkor :?:


----------



## gabcsanya (2008 Július 3)

mindig


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 3)

mammut írta:


> ilyenkor :?:



reggel?


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 3)

Lórugás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 3)

sakk


----------



## Kriszti75 (2008 Július 3)

ész


----------



## vereserzsi (2008 Július 3)

mész


----------



## vereserzsi (2008 Július 3)

kész


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

szorosan


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 3)

nevet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

teheti


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 3)

igen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

nemigazán


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 3)

nagyjából


----------



## Fredia (2008 Július 3)

teljesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 3)

Ile57 írta:


> nagyjából


 

lehet...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

teheti


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

ilyenkor :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

reggel


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

lehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

találó


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

olyszerű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

űrbéli


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

izgató


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

óhajtó


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

oltári


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

imádnivaló


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

olyasféle


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

esetleges


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

sejthető


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

őslény


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

nyavalyát


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

táltos


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 4)

sehol

:..::..::..:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

létezik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

keresem


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 4)

megtaláltam


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

merre ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

erre


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 4)

elképzelhetetlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

neked?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 4)

dehogyis


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

sejtettem


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 4)

monda


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 4)

adoma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

anekdóta


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 4)

amfora


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

aragonit


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 4)

többlet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 4)

túlzás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 4)

súlyos


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 4)

sejthető


----------



## Koviubi (2008 Július 5)

ősz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

szél


----------



## Szvetlana (2008 Július 5)

levegő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

önmegvalósítás


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 5)

sámán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

népköltészet


----------



## icedancer (2008 Július 5)

torta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

aprósütemény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 5)

nyuszi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

illedelmes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 5)

sakk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 5)

kártya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

adósság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 5)

gond


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

délibáb


----------



## bnm (2008 Július 5)

benzinkút


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

terepjáró


----------



## bnm (2008 Július 5)

órásmester


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 5)

ráhajt


----------



## hryssus (2008 Július 5)

rámenős


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 5)

sürgős


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 5)

szokványos


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 5)

sebes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

sérült


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 6)

tépett


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

toprongyos


----------



## Motiya (2008 Július 6)

a barátnőm


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> toprongyos



segítő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

összefogás


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 6)

skorpió


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

okosság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 6)

gondolat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

tapasztalat


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 6)

tennivaló


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

okosan


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 6)

nemes


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 6)

sikeres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 6)

szerencsés


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 6)

sziget


----------



## smokifecske (2008 Július 7)

tisztesség


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

gondolatban


----------



## hopika61 (2008 Július 7)

naív


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

végletekig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

gondozó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

oltalmazó


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

óvatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

sereg


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

gondolod :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

dehogy...


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

gyanús


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

sejtés


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

sokszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

rengetegszer


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

rózsabokor


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

rózsával


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

leszakítom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

miért??


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

tévedésből


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

lehet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

nahát...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

tényleg ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

gondolom....


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 7)

csak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondolom....


 

miért ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

Mester126Mari írta:


> csak


 
Marika ! Igaz, hogy menetközben változtattak, - az utólsó betűvel kell folytatni.kiss


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> miért ?


 
talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

nevezetesen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 7)

nagyjából


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

látomás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 7)

sejtés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

selymes


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

súgás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

suttogás


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

sejtelmesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 7)

nevetgélve


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

vendégoldal


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 7)

lókaparó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 7)

óriás


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 7)

süket


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

tuskó


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 8)

óperenciás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

síkság


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 8)

galagonya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

akácvirágzás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 8)

selyemhernyó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

orsó


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 8)

óvónő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

ősz


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 8)

szép


----------



## hryssus (2008 Július 8)

piros


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

skarlát


----------



## hryssus (2008 Július 8)

tikkasztó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

ólmoseső


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 8)

őserdő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

beabea1 írta:


> őserdő


 

ördögűző


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

őzgerinc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

cérnaszál


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

lóláb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 8)

babaruha


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

antilop


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 8)

paróka


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

atlasz


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

szamár


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

robot


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

tátika


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

akarat


----------



## Sipi69 (2008 Július 8)

tevékeny


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 8)

nyílvános


----------



## rinofe3 (2008 Július 8)

dominó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 8)

Tinoru írta:


> nyílvános



semleges


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 8)

siralmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 8)

sejtem


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 8)

mikor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 8)

reggel


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

láng


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 8)

gyújtás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

surranó


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 8)

olcsó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

oboa


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 8)

akta


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

ápolás


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

arany


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

Ile57 írta:


> ápolás


sólet


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 8)

trombita


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

algoritmus


----------



## Santane (2008 Július 8)

sárgaság


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

guriga


----------



## Santane (2008 Július 8)

almalé


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

életkedv


----------



## sz.ani (2008 Július 8)

vetélkedő


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

őzgerinc


----------



## sz.ani (2008 Július 8)

cigánypecsenye


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

nyertes


----------



## sz.ani (2008 Július 8)

sorsfordulat


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

talizmán


----------



## sz.ani (2008 Július 9)

nadrág


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 9)

gatya


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

alsónemű


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 9)

ükunoka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

adattár


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 9)

rókalány


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

nyerés


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 9)

sípálya


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

alpesi


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

Innsbruckban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 9)

nézgelődni


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

indulok


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

kézenfogva


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

azonnal


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

lehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

tájékozódás


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

sokrétű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

űrlény


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

nyavalya


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

alapos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

sanda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

alak


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

kajla


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

amnézia


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

antenna


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

ajtó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

óhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

játék


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

kifulladásig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

gondatlanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 9)

nyomós


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondatlanul



lehet


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 9)

tehet


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

tévedtem


----------



## HunEnzo (2008 Július 9)

Szerintem is


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 9)

Ile57 írta:


> tévedtem



menthető


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

ösztön


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 9)

na ne !


----------



## xarah (2008 Július 9)

eszméletlen


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 9)

naiv


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 10)

végletekig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 10)

gondolkodó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 10)

ondolát


----------



## Hexe..11 (2008 Július 10)

táltos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 10)

sarlatán


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 10)

néni


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 10)

imádom


----------



## Casidy (2008 Július 10)

mamut


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 10)

táltos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

sügér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 10)

rák


----------



## Bencuska08 (2008 Július 10)

a horoszkópom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 10)

Eniko05 írta:


> rák


 
kos


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 10)

skorpió


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 10)

órarend


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 10)

divat


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

denevér


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 10)

róna


----------



## FiFike (2008 Július 10)

ravasz


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

szelíd


----------



## FiFike (2008 Július 10)

derü


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 10)

FiFike írta:


> derü


üdítő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

öröm


----------



## FiFike (2008 Július 10)

mulatás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

sírás


----------



## FiFike (2008 Július 10)

szenved


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 10)

dühöng


----------



## gyarmati19 (2008 Július 10)

felrobban


----------



## FiFike (2008 Július 10)

gyarmati19 írta:


> felrobban


Gyarmatikam !
utolso betüvel kezdódik a következö szokiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 11)

Ile57 írta:


> dühöng



gondolkodó


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 11)

olvasgatva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 11)

akadozván


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 11)

nyöszörögve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 11)

esedezve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 11)

epekedve


----------



## qwerta12001 (2008 Július 11)

várakozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> epekedve



eltévedvén


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 11)

névtelenül


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 11)

láthatatlan


----------



## K_Roni (2008 Július 11)

nádas


----------



## Holdsugarka-timi (2008 Július 11)

sereg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 11)

gólya


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 11)

adalék


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 11)

kémény


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 11)

nyámnyilla


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 11)

alkalmatlan


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 11)

néhai


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

idősebb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

beteges


----------



## korinna31204 (2008 Július 12)

sánta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

alapos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

szőrszálhasogató


----------



## Culuka (2008 Július 12)

ószeres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

segédmunkás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

simulékony


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 12)

nyughatatlan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

akkor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

ritkán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 12)

néhanap


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 12)

palacsinta


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

arany


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 12)

nyitott


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

tivornya


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 12)

alku


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 12)

uzsoras


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 12)

savas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

sáska


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 12)

akaratos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 12)

sovány


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 12)

nyamvadt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

törékeny


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

nyomós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

serkentő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

őszinte


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

egyértelmű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

ügyes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 13)

serénykedő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

ötlet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

terv


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

valóság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

gond


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 13)

donor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

rekord


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 13)

dobogós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 13)

sík


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 13)

katona


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 14)

alakzat


----------



## szijjas (2008 Július 14)

tetö


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

őrültség


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

grafológia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

adottság


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

gesztenye


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 14)

ehető


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

őrmester


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

rend


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

dorombol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

látnok


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

kannibál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

legelő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 14)

őgyeleg


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Július 14)

gubanc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 14)

cigaretta


----------



## goblin07 (2008 Július 14)

alaprajz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 14)

zarándok


----------



## andi68 (2008 Július 14)

kötőtű


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 14)

üdülő


----------



## goblin07 (2008 Július 14)

ősember


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 14)

rab


----------



## szeptember99 (2008 Július 14)

bilincs


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 14)

csuklón


----------



## goblin07 (2008 Július 14)

napernyő


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 14)

őrmester


----------



## hryssus (2008 Július 14)

rendőrség


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 14)

gutaütés


----------



## Tommas1 (2008 Július 14)

idegesség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 14)

Ile57 írta:


> gutaütés


 
segítség


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 14)

megterítés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> segítség



gondbaesés


----------



## cicike (2008 Július 14)

kilábalás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondbaesés


 

sikítok !


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 15)

kár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

remélem


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 15)

mégsem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 15)

mesterséges


----------



## monix (2008 Július 15)

genetika


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

Antikbakfis írta:


> mesterséges


 
süt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

monix írta:


> genetika


 
Ezt a játékot sokan félreértik, vagyis: inkább azok értik jól, akik az
elején elolvassák a "szabályt" !:mrgreen:

Az alapján ugyanis asszociációs játék lenne.
Menetközben hoztak egy új szabályt, hogy az előző mondat utólsó betűjével kell folytatni.

Mondjuk, ezt nem ártana az elején is "módosítani" !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

Évicus írta:


> süt


 

tűz


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

zökken


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

nyekken


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 15)

nevet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

turbékol


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

lakat


----------



## szeptember99 (2008 Július 15)

kulcs


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

csira


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 15)

anagramma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 15)

allegória


----------



## navyca (2008 Július 15)

akkurátus


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

sokadalom

-|


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 15)

malom


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 15)

mecset


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 15)

takaró


----------



## jurob (2008 Július 15)

óriás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 15)

sikeres


----------



## egyetlen (2008 Július 15)

üzletember


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 15)

Tinoru írta:


> sikeres


 
sajátos


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 15)

skarlát


----------



## Táltos (2008 Július 15)

tőke


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 16)

bank


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 16)

kérdés


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 16)

Táltos írta:


> tőke



esetleg


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 16)

gép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

perpetummobile


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 16)

erőlködik


----------



## Trix1001 (2008 Július 16)

Egy nagy hátizsákos alak megy fel a meredek hegyen, tűző napsütésben és alig várja, hogy az erdő hűsében leüljön...

tanácstalan


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 16)

Segítsek?


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 16)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

mammut írta:


> erőlködik


 

kapaszkodik


----------



## pepiliz (2008 Július 16)

kukucskál


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 16)

leskelődik


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

kamra


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 16)

abszint


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

tubarózsa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

aranyoskám


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

mártír


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 16)

rab


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 16)

boszorkány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 16)

nyakatekert


----------



## DoraTheExplorer (2008 Július 16)

máglya


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nyakatekert



talán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 17)

nahát !


----------



## sokpixel (2008 Július 17)

tekercs


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 17)

csillogó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 17)

óarany


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 17)

nyakék


----------



## minimorisz (2008 Július 17)

szépség


----------



## mikecsapo (2008 Július 17)

Talán szépség


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 17)

bizonytalan


----------



## sajtimadi (2008 Július 17)

bizonyos


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 17)

írogattok itt mindenféléket...


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 17)

érthetetlen


----------



## Jazzi (2008 Július 17)

figyelmetlenség


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 17)

(esetleg ez Mammut??)

A figyelmetlenség lehet:

neveletlenség


----------



## egyetlen (2008 Július 17)

bunkó


----------



## angeldust (2008 Július 17)

Egy buszsofőr jut eszembe aki rámdudált és mutogatott, miközben én fülig sárosan kereket cseréltem az út szélén... Nem kívánok neki rosszat, csak hogy ne lásson ki a gyógyszereitől az ablakon.

Kövi szó: angyal


----------



## Jazzi (2008 Július 17)

tündér


----------



## szeptember99 (2008 Július 17)

erdő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 17)

mammut írta:


> nyakék


 

kellemetlen


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 17)

névtelen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 17)

nevesincs


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 17)

csintalan


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 17)

nagyszemű


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 17)

üvegszemű


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 17)

űzött


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 17)

takaró


----------



## nolate (2008 Július 17)

órarend


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 18)

délelötti


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 18)

ismétlődő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

önzetlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 18)

nemtörődöm


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 18)

mihaszna


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

alázatos


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 18)

saru


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

utánzat


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 18)

mesterséges


----------



## szeptember99 (2008 Július 18)

robotok


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> utánzat



tipikusan


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 18)

nehézség


----------



## nucyka (2008 Július 18)

élet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

Ile57 írta:


> nehézség



gond


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

depresszió


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

okulás


----------



## szeptember99 (2008 Július 18)

tanács


----------



## hirokin (2008 Július 18)

vizelet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> okulás


 

sokoldalú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

újkeletű


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 18)

űzött


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 18)

talált


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 18)

teremt


----------



## pakaizsolt77 (2008 Július 18)

tapos


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 18)

sároz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

zsémbes


----------



## pakaizsolt77 (2008 Július 18)

sebez


----------



## szebi1992 (2008 Július 18)

zab


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 18)

búza


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 18)

asztag


----------



## szebi1992 (2008 Július 18)

gereblye


----------



## pakaizsolt77 (2008 Július 18)

egres


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 18)

büszke


----------



## szebi1992 (2008 Július 18)

egyenes


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 18)

súlyos


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 18)

sovány


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 18)

nyamvadt


----------



## nyulcs (2008 Július 19)

takaró


----------



## rika862 (2008 Július 19)

meleg


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 19)

hőhullám


----------



## nucyka (2008 Július 19)

nap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

nyulcs írta:


> takaró


 

olvadozik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 19)

kezdő


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 19)

szerencse


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> kezdő


 

ösztönös


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 19)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND[/quote
> ...


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 19)

pihenés


----------



## gabriell8814 (2008 Július 19)

üdv


----------



## gabriell8814 (2008 Július 19)

sziasztok


----------



## gabriell8814 (2008 Július 19)

éljenek a MAGYAROK


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 19)

köszöntés


----------



## gabriell8814 (2008 Július 19)

este megyek a délibábos hortobágyra


----------



## gabriell8814 (2008 Július 19)

kárpátia koncertre


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ösztönös



sületlen


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 19)

neveletlen


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 19)

nyers


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

sötétség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 19)

gesztus


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 19)

söntés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 19)

szeszesital


----------



## dszegnagyi (2008 Július 19)

mámor


----------



## kmi (2008 Július 19)

látomás


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> szeszesital



lehetne


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

ejnye !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 20)

erjesztett?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

tömény


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 20)

nyomott


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 20)

tele..


----------



## Dorothy13 (2008 Július 20)

eperfalomb


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 20)

besárgult


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 21)

támad


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 21)

dobál


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 21)

lebeg


----------



## Santane (2008 Július 21)

géz


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 21)

zöldes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

sápadt


----------



## szkata1973 (2008 Július 21)

beteg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

szkata1973 írta:


> beteg


 

Ezzel a játékkal folyton zűr van,  ugyanis menetközben
- nem tudni miért - hoztak egy új szabályt, hogy az utólsó betűvel kell kezdeni.

De ezt nem ártana az elején is feltüntetni !


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sápadt


torz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 21)

zombi


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 21)

inger


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 22)

reagálás


----------



## mt123 (2008 Július 22)

Diplomácia


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> reagálás



sokszor


----------



## sasa55 (2008 Július 22)

rondella


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 22)

angyal


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 22)

lepel


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 22)

lovas


----------



## Jilly (2008 Július 22)

lovag
-és ez inkább asszociációs játék mint szólánc, de nem baj, szeressük-


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 22)

Jilly írta:


> lovag
> -és ez inkább asszociációs játék mint szólánc, de nem baj, szeressük-


lova*s* utan *s* betuvel kell alkotnod egy uj hozzaszolast


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 22)

alberth írta:


> lovas


 
sárkány


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 22)

nyápic


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 22)

cirok


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 22)

konc


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 22)

cukor


----------



## egyetlen (2008 Július 23)

zsír


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 23)

Antikbakfis írta:


> cukor


randevú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

új


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

javított


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

toldalék


----------



## rennard (2008 Július 23)

kevés


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 23)

szótag


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

garat


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

torok


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

korom


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

morog


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

görög


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

gerbera


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

aritmia


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

anasztáz


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

zerge


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

elem


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

merev


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

verem


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

mered


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

dermed


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

dorong


----------



## Gyurc (2008 Július 23)

gong


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 23)

gugol


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 23)

lófarok


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 23)

kalap


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 23)

pára


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 23)

antenna


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

anyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 23)

görbe


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

edény


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 23)

nyéllel


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

lepel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

lepedő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

öreg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

gyenge


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 23)

erszény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

nyaklánc


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

cikkcakk


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Július 23)

korong


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

görcs


----------



## sokpixel (2008 Július 23)

csinos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

sudár


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 23)

radar


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

ribanc


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 23)

céda


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

alamuszi


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 23)

ingerel


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

léhűtő


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 23)

őzönlő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 23)

öleb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 23)

Buksi


----------



## FreeArt (2008 Július 23)

kutya


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

aranyhal


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

lepényhal


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

levendula


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

angolna


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

akarat


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

telefon


----------



## pit27 (2008 Július 24)

nitrogén


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 24)

nóta


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 24)

alkalmanként


----------



## jeszan (2008 Július 24)

türelem


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 24)

móres


----------



## taki1013 (2008 Július 24)

szülők


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 24)

ketten


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

nagy


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

gyenge


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

erős


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

sok


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

kevés


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

sír


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

rossz


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

zene


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

ezért


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

talán


----------



## jasonx0708 (2008 Július 24)

néha


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 24)

alamuszi


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 24)

iszony


----------



## boholino (2008 Július 24)

nyalánkság


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 24)

gumicukor


----------



## Jilly (2008 Július 24)

rágcsálnivaló


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 24)

oldalbejárat


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 24)

tárva


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 24)

ajtaja


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 24)

ablaka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 25)

alagút


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

túrás


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

sáros


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

súrolhatod


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

dolgos


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Július 25)

sekély


----------



## vighzita (2008 Július 25)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


 
csend-nyugalom


----------



## Kinga88 (2008 Július 25)

nyaralás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 25)

mézesmaci írta:


> sekély



lyukmester


----------



## feri2008 (2008 Július 25)

fúrógép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 25)

Eniko05 írta:


> lyukmester


 

rágcsáló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 25)

óhajtó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 26)

oltalmazás


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

sárgarigó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

olajozás


----------



## mlogan (2008 Július 26)

ajtónyikorgás


----------



## bobek75 (2008 Július 26)

Varjúdombi mesék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 26)

Eniko05 írta:


> olajozás


 

súrlódás


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 26)

sózás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

sólet


----------



## pepiliz (2008 Július 26)

tanakodás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

serénykedés


----------



## pepiliz (2008 Július 26)

sóvirág


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

gesztenye


----------



## pepiliz (2008 Július 26)

eperlekvár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 26)

rizibizi


----------



## pepiliz (2008 Július 26)

izgőmozgó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 26)

óriás


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 26)

sátor


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

ponyva


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Július 27)

Atlasz


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

erő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 27)

őzike /az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

elfut


----------



## ithillia (2008 Július 27)

támadás


----------



## ravasz róka (2008 Július 27)

sarokcsiszoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 27)

ravasz róka írta:


> sarokcsiszoló



óriás


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 27)

sose


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 27)

esetleg


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 27)

gondolod :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 27)

dehogy....


----------



## mumiah (2008 Július 27)

gondolat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 27)

tévedés


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 27)

sokadika


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 27)

angyal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

leesett...


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 27)

tévedés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

sajnos


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 27)

sosem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

miért ?


----------



## maribell (2008 Július 27)

"Sohase erd be az almaidnal kevesebbel. Valahol, valamikor, valahogyan ugyis megtalalod oket."


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 27)

találgass!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

szórakozva


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 27)

agytorna


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

akaraterő


----------



## meglecz (2008 Július 27)

ősellenség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 27)

genetika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 28)

alvászavar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 28)

rendellenesség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 28)

gyógypedagógia


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 28)

aritmetika


----------



## hirokin (2008 Július 28)

iskola


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 28)

anagramma


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 28)

algebra


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 28)

alkalmazható :?:


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 28)

origó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 28)

óbor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 28)

rőzse


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 29)

este


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 29)

elvétve


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 29)

elégedett


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 29)

talán


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 29)

netán


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Július 29)

néha


----------



## norbert531 (2008 Július 29)

abszolút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 29)

tuti


----------



## andyka76 (2008 Július 29)

igazán


----------



## andyka76 (2008 Július 29)

nehogy


----------



## andyka76 (2008 Július 29)

gyakran


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Július 29)

nemegyszer


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 29)

ritkán


----------



## hirokin (2008 Július 29)

soha


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ritkán



néha


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Július 29)

alig


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 29)

gubanc


----------



## j00111 (2008 Július 29)

csomó


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Július 29)

olaj


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 29)

joviális


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 29)

sose


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

érzéketlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 30)

nézelődő


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 30)

őzlesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

nimród


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 30)

dúvadnézőben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

nagyvadak


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 30)

kóborolnak


----------



## nevetni (2008 Július 30)

katalinbál


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

lakodalom


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Július 30)

majszolnak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

kóstolgatnak


----------



## katalin17 (2008 Július 30)

hát.... ha el is olvasnátok mi is volt ennek a játéknak a lényege.....

tehát: mi jut eszembe arról hogy kóstolgatnak:

Nekem momentán a főkönyvelő, aki ötször belémkötött a héten, ám bumeráng effektussal visszacsapódott rá.


az én szavam: kávésbögre


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

katalin17 írta:


> hát.... ha el is olvasnátok mi is volt ennek a játéknak a lényege.....
> 
> tehát: mi jut eszembe arról hogy kóstolgatnak:
> 
> ...


 

Ezzel a játékkal mindig baj van.

Menetközben ugyanis változott a szabály, az utólsó betűvel kell
folytatni.
Gondolom, azért, mert van egy másik asszociációs játék. /is/


----------



## tubucica (2008 Július 30)

otthon melege, nekem a reggeli nyugalom a munkahelyi zűrzavar előtt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Július 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> kóstolgatnak



kereszteznek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

kikerülöm


----------



## Vidavi (2008 Július 30)

mókus


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 30)

szalad


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 30)

dübörög


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 30)

gömb


----------



## likantrop87 (2008 Július 30)

bélyeg


----------



## likantrop87 (2008 Július 30)

golf


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 30)

fás Csak 1 sort írj légyszi!


----------



## likantrop87 (2008 Július 30)

fóka


----------



## likantrop87 (2008 Július 30)

zene


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 30)

Jeleleti iv ‎(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... Utolsó oldal) Itt kell hozzászólást gyüjteni
Melitta 

edény


----------



## Mamek (2008 Július 30)

hordó


----------



## Hair (2008 Július 30)

bognár


----------



## borzmacs (2008 Július 30)

Gergő 

(Bognár Gergő egy haverom)


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 30)

öreg :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 31)

gyerekes


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 31)

sokaknak


----------



## Mesga (2008 Július 31)

kevés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 31)

sete


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 31)

erre :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 1)

esetleg...


----------



## ragdoll (2008 Augusztus 1)

gombócda


----------



## mikecsapo (2008 Augusztus 1)

Az álatokat szeretni jó


----------



## katalin17 (2008 Augusztus 1)

A szomszédom egy állat, bocs, de nem szeretem. Viszont így már szerethető a csótány...

katarzis


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 1)

sár


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 1)

ragdoll írta:


> gombócda



alkalmanként


----------



## hirokin (2008 Augusztus 1)

mammut írta:


> alkalmanként


fagyizó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 1)

ólomérc


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Augusztus 1)

ceruza


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 1)

antracit


----------



## Mesga (2008 Augusztus 1)

szeretet


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 1)

Tinoru írta:


> antracit



temérdek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Augusztus 1)

kosárnyi


----------



## christels (2008 Augusztus 2)

cicafiú


----------



## christels (2008 Augusztus 2)

A kutya ugat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> kosárnyi


 

intelem


----------



## ragdoll (2008 Augusztus 2)

mókus


----------



## feri2008 (2008 Augusztus 2)

mogyoró


----------



## komine (2008 Augusztus 2)

csokoládé :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> intelem


mandula


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 3)

almával


----------



## szoe (2008 Augusztus 3)

bűnbeesés


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> almával


lovas


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 3)

szekeres


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 3)

sítalp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 3)

porzik


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 3)

kisadag


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 3)

gyerekeknek


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 4)

kirakatrendezés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 4)

sármos


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Augusztus 4)

sóhaj


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 4)

jóravaló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 4)

ósdi


----------



## dzset (2008 Augusztus 4)

szánalmas


----------



## Mesga (2008 Augusztus 4)

fájdalmas


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 4)

Eniko05 írta:


> ósdi


 
ima


----------



## dzset (2008 Augusztus 4)

istennő


----------



## nolate (2008 Augusztus 4)

őzike


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

elszalad


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 5)

dehogyis


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

siet


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 5)

tekereg


----------



## KOKAILUCA (2008 Augusztus 5)

gazella


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 5)

aranyos


----------



## KOKAILUCA (2008 Augusztus 5)

sárkányrepülő


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

őgyeleg


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 5)

gagyog


----------



## gajda (2008 Augusztus 5)

nyápic


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

anoli57 írta:


> gagyog



gondolkozva


----------



## KOKAILUCA (2008 Augusztus 5)

alagút


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 5)

tájkép


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 5)

patkó


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

ócska


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

anyag


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

gyűrött


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

tömött


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

tépett


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 5)

tarolt


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

tud


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

dehogy


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 5)

gyur


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Augusztus 5)

rőf


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 6)

figyelmes


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 6)

sose


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 6)

esetleg


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 6)

gondolod :?:


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 6)

divatos


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 6)

sokszor


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 6)

ritkán


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 6)

néha


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 6)

akkor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 6)

ránt


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 6)

tényleg :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 6)

gyakran


----------



## Shafi (2008 Augusztus 6)

nevelt


----------



## gajda (2008 Augusztus 6)

tag


----------



## govanni (2008 Augusztus 6)

endre


----------



## govanni (2008 Augusztus 6)

reszket


----------



## govanni (2008 Augusztus 6)

etnográfus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 6)

gajda írta:


> tag



gondatlan


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 6)

napirend


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 6)

dézsa


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 6)

alján


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 7)

napozó


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Augusztus 7)

ózon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 7)

nevető


----------



## hannah7 (2008 Augusztus 7)

“Az élet igazi, nagy vállalkozásai legtöbbször nem hőstettek, hanem türelemjátékok.” (*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## hannah7 (2008 Augusztus 7)

"Boldogok, akik nevetni tudnak önmagukon, mert nem lesz vége szórakozásuknak."


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 7)

*...és ezek a "csodás" idézetek mitől szójátékok?*


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> nevető



önkivületben


----------



## Adryen (2008 Augusztus 7)

én FIATAL vagyok, mégis azt mondják, hogy birkatürelmes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 7)

mammut írta:


> önkivületben



nemfigyelők (fiatalok)


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 7)

kihagynak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 8)

kapkodnak


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 8)

kedvesek


----------



## Inner Traveller (2008 Augusztus 8)

elszántak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 8)

kincsvadász


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 8)

szórakozásból


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 8)

lidérc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 9)

csalafinta


----------



## Smaya (2008 Augusztus 9)

akaratos


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 9)

alkalmanként


----------



## Judy12 (2008 Augusztus 9)

titokzatos


----------



## csendes1 (2008 Augusztus 9)

suttogás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 9)

sistereg


----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 9)

gomb


----------



## demandor (2008 Augusztus 9)

bozontos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 9)

szénakazal


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 9)

lekaszált


----------



## wicus (2008 Augusztus 9)

tarló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 9)

ózon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 10)

neon


----------



## tengelice (2008 Augusztus 10)

neveltetés


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 10)

sikertelen


----------



## tengelice (2008 Augusztus 10)

nevetés


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 10)

soha


----------



## tengelice (2008 Augusztus 10)

angyal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 10)

látomás


----------



## Doreszed (2008 Augusztus 10)

vízió


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> látomás



sérülés


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 10)

sokszor


----------



## varga.tibi (2008 Augusztus 10)

ritkán


----------



## dancsii (2008 Augusztus 10)

idő


----------



## Judy12 (2008 Augusztus 10)

végtelen


----------



## dancsii (2008 Augusztus 10)

óceán


----------



## cilus_baby (2008 Augusztus 10)

szerelem


----------



## cilus_baby (2008 Augusztus 10)

boldogság


----------



## dancsii (2008 Augusztus 10)

szeretet


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 10)

varga.tibi írta:


> ritkán



némelykor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 10)

rendszerint


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 10)

talán


----------



## lezsoca70 (2008 Augusztus 11)

esetlegesen
- kinem mondott nem -

TÜNDÉRKERT


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 11)

Tinoru írta:


> talán



nevezetesen


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 11)

néhanap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

pénteken...


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 11)

mindörökre


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 11)

szeretetben


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 11)

egymássé


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 11)

megértésben.


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> pénteken...



nehézkes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

szombaton


----------



## ilona53 (2008 Augusztus 11)

nagyon


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 11)

napos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 11)

sütkérezés


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 11)

strand


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 11)

délután


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 11)

napozóágy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 12)

gyógyfürdő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

öröm


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 12)

mosoly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

lyukasztó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 12)

olt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

terel


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 12)

lenge


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 12)

epres


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 12)

sereg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

gond


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 12)

derű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

űrséta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 12)

asztronauták


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 12)

kozmológia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

anatómia


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 12)

ambrózia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 12)

alkalmazkodás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 13)

sikamlósság


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 13)

gondolkodás


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Augusztus 13)

sokszorosító


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 13)

óhaj


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 13)

jöhet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 13)

teljesíted??


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 13)

délben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 14)

naponta ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 14)

alkonyatkor


----------



## tengerecki (2008 Augusztus 14)

remélem


----------



## myszty (2008 Augusztus 14)

mozaik


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

kockás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 14)

sávos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 14)

sérült


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

tényleg :?:


----------



## szervera (2008 Augusztus 14)

Tényleg, ki nem érti, mi ennek a JÁTÉKnak az értelme?


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 14)

mammut írta:


> tényleg :?:


gépel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 14)

levelet ?


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

talán


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 14)

névnapra


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 15)

ajánlólevelet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

társkereséshez


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

zacskóban


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

neylonban?


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

nem


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 15)

másban


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

néha


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Augusztus 15)

alig


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 15)

gondosan


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

nagyszerű


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Augusztus 15)

űrhajó


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

ósdi


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Augusztus 15)

idomár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

rozmár


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

remekel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

leteper


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

rosszul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

láthatatlan


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

nemis


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

sejtelmesen?


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

akaratlan


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

nagyvonalu


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

újkeletű


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

űzött


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

tárolt


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

telitett


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 15)

tömött


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 15)

takaró


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

óriás


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 15)

sátor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 15)

remete


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 15)

*Eritrin*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 15)

nikkel


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 Augusztus 15)

lúg


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 15)

goromba


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 15)

akarat


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 15)

tánc


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 15)

csizmába


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 16)

asztalon


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 16)

nagykedvvel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 16)

lelkesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 16)

nevetgélvén


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 16)

naponta


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 16)

alkalomadtán


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 16)

néhanap


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 16)

időnként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

gizko52 írta:


> néhanap


 

párszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

régebben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

nyaranta ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

akár...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 17)

ritkábban ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

naponta


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 17)

akar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 17)

remél


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 18)

lemondás


----------



## vyanna (2008 Augusztus 18)

alázat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> lemondás



sajnálat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 19)

tépelődve


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 19)

esetenként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

tanulságos


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

sátorozván


----------



## vyanna (2008 Augusztus 19)

álmodozván


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

nézelődve


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

eperfagyi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

itóka


----------



## Zsumanga (2008 Augusztus 19)

valamikor


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

robosztus


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 19)

sietve


----------



## Lexa85 (2008 Augusztus 19)

epilepszia


----------



## atizka (2008 Augusztus 19)

bizonytalanság


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

Gally


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Lexa85 írta:


> epilepszia



akadémia


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 19)

akotmány


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 19)

nyomozó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

okfejtés


----------



## Maimus (2008 Augusztus 20)

seregszemle


----------



## atizka (2008 Augusztus 20)

Ünnepi könyvhét


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 20)

Maimus írta:


> seregszemle



esetenként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

toborozva...


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 20)

Aligán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 20)

nevetve


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

egészség


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

genetika


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 20)

alkat


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

tudás


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

salétrom


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

móka


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

almabor


----------



## csekko (2008 Augusztus 20)

piros orr


----------



## Bedava (2008 Augusztus 20)

robotolás


----------



## zym (2008 Augusztus 20)

munkaidő


----------



## csekko (2008 Augusztus 20)

kolléga


----------



## Misscili (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sok kedves vagy kevésbé kedves ember, van összezárva.

OLIMPIA


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 20)

Aranyérem


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 20)

medalion


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 20)

normális


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 20)

sikeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 20)

sármos


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 20)

siklik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 20)

kenődik


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 20)

kérődzik


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 20)

kántor


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

ribizli


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

idegen


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 20)

nős


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

nap


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

sorry
sellő


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 20)

őszirózsa


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

alabástrom


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

mimóza


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

almaecet


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

traubi


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

teke


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

elem


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

menet


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

teremt


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

terület


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

távol


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

lovász


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

zarándok


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

kovász


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

zsinor


----------



## Szebi77 (2008 Augusztus 20)

robot


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 20)

tégla


----------



## lezsoca70 (2008 Augusztus 20)

tufa


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 21)

alom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

malom


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 21)

munka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

akadémia


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 21)

államvizsga


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

alkalmazkodás


----------



## pppriest (2008 Augusztus 21)

sorompó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

óhaj


----------



## pppriest (2008 Augusztus 21)

jajgatás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

segités


----------



## pppriest (2008 Augusztus 21)

sápadt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

tehetséges


----------



## Morpheusz (2008 Augusztus 21)

sorakozó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

óhajszerint


----------



## pppriest (2008 Augusztus 21)

ódivatú


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> óhajszerint


 

tapintatosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

nevetgélvén


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 21)

nagyokat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

telítetten


----------



## Morpheusz (2008 Augusztus 21)

némiképpen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

nagyon


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 21)

nemis


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 21)

sohasem??


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 21)

mindig


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 22)

gondolod?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 22)

derenghetne


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 22)

esetleg


----------



## MMel (2008 Augusztus 22)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 22)

anoli57 írta:


> esetleg



gondolatban


----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 22)

emlékezés


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondolatban



népesség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 22)

gyarapodás


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 23)

sürítés


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 23)

sérelem


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

sértettség


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

fájdalom


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

mély


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

enyhülés


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

derülés


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

napfény


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

világos


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

tiszta


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

szépség


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

vétség


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

kétség


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

érzék


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

libabőr


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

kacsacsőr


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

csőrmester


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

Frankenstein


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

könyv


----------



## Contu (2008 Augusztus 23)

történet


----------



## bumbayo (2008 Augusztus 23)

happy end


----------



## dacry69 (2008 Augusztus 23)

halál


----------



## Taijiguru (2008 Augusztus 23)

fekete


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 23)

dacry69 írta:


> halál



(Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni...)

ledöf


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 23)

földi


----------



## ithillia (2008 Augusztus 23)

ibolya


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 23)

aranyág


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 24)

gazban


----------



## janoska77 (2008 Augusztus 24)

nevelő


----------



## Chaab (2008 Augusztus 24)

őrszem


----------



## daddyknight (2008 Augusztus 24)

makaróni


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 24)

iskola


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 24)

adat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 24)

törvény


----------



## v3rcsy (2008 Augusztus 24)

nyáj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 24)

juh


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 24)

hodály


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 24)

lyukas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 24)

sovány


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 24)

nyájas


----------



## nolate (2008 Augusztus 24)

sokkoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

óriási


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

irtózatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

sajnálkodó


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

óbégató


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

óhajtó


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

oldalgó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

oldalra


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

amondó...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

ósdi


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

i-vel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 25)

legyen


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Augusztus 25)

nőnap


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 25)

paplak


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 25)

körbe


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

egyenesen


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 26)

nézelődve


----------



## posza (2008 Augusztus 26)

ujjong


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 26)

gallyaz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 26)

mammut írta:


> nézelődve



elnézve


----------



## domperke (2008 Augusztus 26)

eper


----------



## doboztam (2008 Augusztus 26)

retrográd


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 26)

demonstrátor


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 26)

rongyszőnyeg


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 26)

szőnyegporoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Ile57 írta:


> rongyszőnyeg



gumibot


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 27)

törhetetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 27)

nevelhető


----------



## Balerina (2008 Augusztus 27)

fejlődőképes


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Augusztus 27)

sőtétség


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 27)

gyertyafény


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 28)

nyugalomban


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

nappal


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 28)

lehetőleg


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)

gondolkodik


----------



## _norma_ (2008 Augusztus 28)

Mester126Mari írta:


> gondolkodik


 
kever


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2008 Augusztus 28)

ramazuri


----------



## _norma_ (2008 Augusztus 28)

iszik


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2008 Augusztus 28)

kapkod


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Vadgesztenye írta:


> kapkod



dolgozik


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Augusztus 28)

kéreget


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 28)

tologat


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 28)

tengődik


----------



## zoli2791 (2008 Augusztus 28)

koplal


----------



## nyiribea (2008 Augusztus 28)

lehengerel


----------



## senorita (2008 Augusztus 28)

létrehoz


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 28)

záptojás


----------



## ghost127 (2008 Augusztus 28)

tüntető


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 28)

tetőfedő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Tinoru írta:


> záptojás


 

szagos


----------



## nettudky (2008 Augusztus 29)

illatosító


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> szagos



sejtelmes


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 29)

sokszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

rengetegszer


----------



## gyerika1 (2008 Augusztus 29)

végtelen


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> rengetegszer



rakásra


----------



## SZOMBAT (2008 Augusztus 29)

Benned TOMBOL ami rombol.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

mammut írta:


> rakásra



akadály


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 29)

jószerivel


----------



## ymoladee (2008 Augusztus 29)

Ha türelem van, akkor NYUGALOM is jelen van!


----------



## ymoladee (2008 Augusztus 29)

Ha türelem van, akkor a NYUGALOM is jelen van!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 29)

mammut írta:


> jószerivel



lehangoló


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 29)

orgonasíp


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 29)

pillangó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 29)

ódon


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Augusztus 30)

napozó


----------



## Bözse (2008 Augusztus 30)

óriás


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 30)

sokszor


----------



## gajda (2008 Augusztus 30)

ritkán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

naponta


----------



## bages (2008 Augusztus 30)

alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

találó


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

"ezoterikus" jutott eszembe:*vízcsobogás*/ezzel folytatom/


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

ja, bocs ha valamit elrontok segítsetek friss tag vagyok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

siko.peter írta:


> "ezoterikus" jutott eszembe:*vízcsobogás*/ezzel folytatom/



bocs, de ez szólánc..., nem azzal kellene folytatnod..., szabály is van, elolvasod??


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

kilépek,mert eszembe jutott a 4 óra eltérés /Canada és Budapest/
sziasztok


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

mégis van valaki! igen elolvasom köszi és jövök vissza


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

találó----*ódon*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

nyertél


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

kösz,ezt figyeld.......
nyertél-*lépeget /na?/*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

talált!


----------



## siko.peter (2008 Augusztus 30)

azt hittem vicces, bocs !
ódon-*notórius*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 30)

siko.peter írta:


> azt hittem vicces, bocs !
> ódon-*notórius*



minden rendben, ne újszóval kezd, hanem folytassad a "talált" szót....., akár viccelgetve is..., csak "szólánc" legyen, a szabálynak megfelelően...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> talált!


 

tévelygő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

őrjítő


----------



## babaci72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

ösember


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Augusztus 31)

remete


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 31)

erdei


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 1)

időnként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 1)

telente


----------



## palinkasocsi (2008 Szeptember 1)

hógolyózás


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 1)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> telente



elvileg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 1)

gondolatban


----------



## soraa_chan (2008 Szeptember 1)

egy másik világban


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 1)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondolatban


nagyon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 1)

nézőpont


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 1)

tapintat


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Titok


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

(hm.rendben.Játszom én magammal...)

Köd


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Démon


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Nirvana


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Alvilág


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Gonosz


----------



## Entekek (2008 Szeptember 1)

Szellem


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 1)

matéria


----------



## kovyka12 (2008 Szeptember 1)

Tinoru írta:


> matéria


 

alapanyag


----------



## Bözse (2008 Szeptember 2)

gyapjú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

utca


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 2)

aluljáró


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

ócskás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 2)

szegénység


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

gőzgombóc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 2)

csirkeláb


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

bab


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 2)

befürdés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

síkos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

sehol


----------



## vicente (2008 Szeptember 2)

lépesméz


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 2)

zizeg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

gáláns


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

sikkes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

sikeres


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

sok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

kevés


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

sál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

lepedő


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

őzike


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

estike


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

edény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

nyárutó


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

óbor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 2)

regényíró


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 2)

óriás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 2)

soros


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 2)

szigor


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 3)

ritka


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 3)

alkalomadtán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

néha


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 3)

alig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

gondolod?


----------



## Culuka (2008 Szeptember 3)

dalol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

lemezre


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 3)

errefelé?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 3)

eredhet....


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 4)

talán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

néha :?:


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 4)

alkalmilag


----------



## Istike23 (2008 Szeptember 4)

öltöny


----------



## szila33 (2008 Szeptember 4)

esküvő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

mammut írta:


> alkalmilag



gyakorlottan


----------



## romesz (2008 Szeptember 4)

fcsabika írta:


> [SIZE="1"]http://href.hu/x/6ooa[/SIZE]



*ne nyissatok ki a linket, mert valoszinu virus lehet ott*


----------



## oszjudit (2008 Szeptember 4)

nógat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Eniko05 írta:


> gyakorlottan


 

nehezen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

nahát....


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 4)

tényleg ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

gondolhatod


----------



## nyszjani (2008 Szeptember 4)

demokratikus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Szólásszabadság...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 4)

gesztus


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 4)

sólet


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 4)

tapasztalat


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 4)

tapintat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

tolerancia


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 4)

alapvető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 4)

ősi


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 4)

igazi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 5)

imitált


----------



## Culuka (2008 Szeptember 5)

táltos


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 5)

sietve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 5)

elérem


----------



## vanillasky (2008 Szeptember 5)

megy


----------



## Linzi (2008 Szeptember 5)

lúdtalp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 5)

vanillasky írta:


> megy


 

gyorsan


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Szeptember 5)

nehezen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 5)

néha...


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 5)

alkalmanként


----------



## popcorn2 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Nyugalom


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 5)

meditáció


----------



## nonni (2008 Szeptember 6)

koncentráció


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Tinoru írta:


> alkalmanként


 

teheted...


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 8)

dühöngve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 8)

esetenként...


----------



## edytth (2008 Szeptember 8)

esténként


----------



## bkata (2008 Szeptember 8)

esténként kiülök az erkélyre egy csésze teával és egy könyvvel és addig olvasok amig látok,majd sötétedés után yakran belefeledkezem a csillagokba...

Tejút


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 8)

talán


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 8)

napkelte


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 8)

erény


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 8)

nyers


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 9)

sült


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

tálaló


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 9)

orr


----------



## Rrrrrrrm (2008 Szeptember 9)

illatok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Évicus írta:


> orr



ránc


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 9)

cérna


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

akadály


----------



## Alexad (2008 Szeptember 9)

_*Tüskésdrót.*_


----------



## csingike (2008 Szeptember 9)

Türelem a nyitja sokmindennek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> akadály


 

járhatatlan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 9)

naívan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 10)

nevetve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 10)

esetleg


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

gondolod :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

dehogy


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

gyanutlanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

lelkesítően


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

néhanap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

pénteken?


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

nagyjából


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

lehetséges


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

sokszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

reménytelen


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

nemis


----------



## Ancsa75 (2008 Szeptember 11)

sikeres


----------



## kovki (2008 Szeptember 11)

szerencsés


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

sosem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

mindíg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

gyakran


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

naponta


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

tervezgetvén


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

nagyvonalakban


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 11)

néhanap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 11)

péntekenként


----------



## beloka (2008 Szeptember 11)

kéntenger


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

beloka írta:


> kéntenger




Ezt mi helyett írtad?


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> péntekenként



talán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 11)

nálam


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 11)

mackó


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 11)

óvatos


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 11)

selyem


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 11)

merengés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 12)

sejtés


----------



## niksi20 (2008 Szeptember 12)

gondolat


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> sejtés



sokszor


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

ritkán


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 12)

néhanap


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

pontosan


----------



## drcsermak (2008 Szeptember 12)

pontosan -nekem a fogak preparálása jut eszembe mivel 
a következő szó:
okosan


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

drcsermak írta:


> pontosan -nekem a fogak preparálása jut eszembe mivel
> a következő szó:
> okosan


 
Azért volt pontosan, mert p-vel kellett kezdődnie a következő szónak - Neked pedig n-nel kellett volna egy új szót beírni

pontosan

neked


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

dalol


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

ledől


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

légyott


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

talán


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

nótafa


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

ahogy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

gyáva


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

alávaló


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

ormótlan


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

nagy


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

gyökér


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

rendes


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

spicces


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

szellemjárós


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

stílus


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

szapora


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 12)

alkony


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

nyáron


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 12)

napvégén


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

napozva


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 12)

alkonyatban :?:

kiss:..:


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 12)

nevetgélve :..: kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 12)

elméletileg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 12)

gyakorolható


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 12)

óraszámra


----------



## csuszka23 (2008 Szeptember 12)

.


----------



## AttilaPatka (2008 Szeptember 12)

alapösszefüggés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 12)

sejtéses


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 13)

szendén


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 13)

néhanap


----------



## Janina (2008 Szeptember 13)

péntekenként


----------



## Mazsola24 (2008 Szeptember 13)

tegnaptól


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 13)

lehetetlen...


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Szeptember 13)

nálatok


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 13)

kettesben


----------



## Stoni83 (2008 Szeptember 13)

*-*

ez nagyon jó!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 13)

alberth írta:


> kettesben



napozni


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 14)

ilyenkor :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

rendellenes?


----------



## Zizzes0328 (2008 Szeptember 14)

segíthetek?


----------



## Zizzes0328 (2008 Szeptember 14)

kerestek


----------



## Zizzes0328 (2008 Szeptember 14)

kell


----------



## Zizzes0328 (2008 Szeptember 14)

kell


----------



## Zizzes0328 (2008 Szeptember 14)

liba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

angyal


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 14)

lehetne


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

egyszerre


----------



## fercilu (2008 Szeptember 14)

lettek


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 14)

keresztény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

nyertes


----------



## fercilu (2008 Szeptember 14)

vesztes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyertes


 

sikeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

selejtes


----------



## Malev (2008 Szeptember 14)

ép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 14)

ponty


----------



## Malev (2008 Szeptember 14)

tyúk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 14)

kotyog


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 14)

gomb


----------



## fercilu (2008 Szeptember 14)

kabát


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 14)

táp


----------



## fercilu (2008 Szeptember 14)

anyag


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 15)

gőz


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 15)

zúg


----------



## Monika1973 (2008 Szeptember 15)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


suttog


----------



## Monika1973 (2008 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok!Én még csak nem rég regisztrálltam,szeretnék hozzászólni mindenhez csak elég nehezen megy még nekem,de csak elboldogulok.


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 15)

Kár volt!

Visszaolvasni egyszerűbb lett volna... így nem okozna gondot az óvodás szintű logika megértése.


----------



## Monika1973 (2008 Szeptember 15)

eb32 írta:


> Nekem ebben a pillanatban a bukaresti Falumúzemot juttatta eszembe. A kép: kellemes napsütéses délután, árnyas sétányok, lelket is nyugtató csend.
> 
> A második szó: TÁRS


barát


----------



## Monika1973 (2008 Szeptember 15)

hirtelen ez jutott eszembe.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

mammut írta:


> zúg



gázos


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 15)

sötét


----------



## Afrodite (2008 Szeptember 15)

tisztelet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

társalgás


----------



## Afrodite (2008 Szeptember 15)

sóvárgás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

símulás


----------



## Afrodite (2008 Szeptember 15)

saral


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 15)

lemondó


----------



## anettoo (2008 Szeptember 15)

orsó


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 15)

olló


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 15)

oszlop


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 16)

pipacs


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 16)

csillog


----------



## Culuka (2008 Szeptember 16)

gránát


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 16)

talizmán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 16)

nektár


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 16)

rengeteg


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 16)

gyerek


----------



## Lurkó (2008 Szeptember 16)

hintaló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Táltos írta:


> gyerek



kerék


----------



## mona005 (2008 Szeptember 16)

kíváncsi


----------



## SabineAquila (2008 Szeptember 16)

igaz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 16)

zebra


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 16)

abrak


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 16)

katalizátor


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

rangadó


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 16)

adóalany


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 17)

beabea1 írta:


> rangadó



olykor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 17)

régen


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

A csendröl az éjszaka jut eszembe amikor a gyermekeim elaludtak.


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

régen születés


----------



## jpeete (2008 Szeptember 17)

Aki rombol,előbb-utóbb épít is...


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

olykor szeretek lazítani


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

rangadó foci


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Othonelhagyásrol csak annyit,hogy semmi nem tart örökké.


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

A rengetegről rengeteg minden jut eszembe


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

A gyerek itt ál elöttem és kiabáll apa-pa-pa-pa.


----------



## jpeete (2008 Szeptember 17)

rengetegről a dzsungel jut eszembe


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Kiváncsi a kisfiam amikor mindent megkérdez


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Igaz a kislányom mosolya


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Abrak hisz az állatoknak is kell eniük


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> régen


 

néhanap


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Pipacs egyenlő búza mező búzamező egyenlő kenyér kenyér egyenlő ÉLET


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Gránát, alma tehát GRÁNÁTALMA


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 17)

Gabbu írta:


> Pipacs egyenlő búza mező búzamező egyenlő kenyér kenyér egyenlő ÉLET


 
 

 
Mélyen szántó gondolatok...
Az a gond, hogy nem ide való !


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

A tisztelet,amit a középiskolás fiam barátaitol kapok


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Hideg,a közelgő tél jut eszembe rolla


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Nevetgélve,igy szép az élet


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

Nótafa,=a hétvégi karaoke buli


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

rendes a főnököm


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

lazán,szép az élet


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

végtelen,a szépség amit a család ad


----------



## Gabbu (2008 Szeptember 17)

A végére egy szó a folytatáshoz.
HÁZASSÁG.


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

j


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

galamb


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

béka


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

anakonda


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

altató


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

óriás


----------



## dubikata (2008 Szeptember 17)

sáska


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Szeptember 17)

antilop


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 17)

patika


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 18)

arrébb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

boldogan


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 18)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

akaratlanul


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 18)

lórúgás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 18)

sokkoló !


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 18)

opera


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

akác


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 18)

cickafark


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 18)

kutyus


----------



## idike (2008 Szeptember 18)

sakk


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 18)

királynő


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 19)

őgyeleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

gurul


----------



## Culuka (2008 Szeptember 19)

lepereg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

gerle


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 19)

empátia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

akadékoskodás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

sokkoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

oldódósan


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

némán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

nahát


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

türelmetlenül


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

lopó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

óhajtó


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

sör


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 19)

rizlingszilváni


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

író


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

óda


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

akt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

totó


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

óra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

alap


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

pót


----------



## Misek (2008 Szeptember 19)

tó


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

óvatos


----------



## Misek (2008 Szeptember 19)

óda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

alberth írta:


> óvatos



sejtelmes


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

sötét


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

tiszta


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

avar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

réteg


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

gőz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

zár


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

rőt


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

őz


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

zord az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni most d betűvel...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

alberth írta:


> rőt



tar


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

ráz


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

dárda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

zokog


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

gida


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

anyós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 19)

segítő


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

sonka


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

agár


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

őr


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

ráz - segítsetek, most játszom először ilyet, hogy lehet megoldani, hogy ne késsek le folyton a válasszal Nem vagyok egy billentyűzet virtuóz ;-)


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

lassítunk ráérsz írni ok?


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

zúg


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

oké! Köszönöm!


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

gól


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

most a g betű jön nincs mit


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

lúd


----------



## gyuszo (2008 Szeptember 19)

dél


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 19)

gáz ( a gól nem volt jó?)


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 19)

zöld de jó volt


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 19)

dölt


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 20)

talán


----------



## szabzsan (2008 Szeptember 20)

lehetséges


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 20)

..., hogy még óvodás vagy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 20)

mammut írta:


> talán


 

nyilván...


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 20)

nos..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

sajnos...


----------



## AdaBaba (2008 Szeptember 20)

egyetérteeeek xD


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 20)

AdaBaba írta:


> egyetérteeeek xD



egyetérthetsz, de szabályszerint írd szavaidat, légyszí!!!


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> sajnos...



sikertelen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 21)

nemes


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 21)

sok


----------



## Marcus15 (2008 Szeptember 21)

kevés


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

semleges


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

sértett


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 21)

tágas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 21)

szoba


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 21)

akarat


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 21)

tény


----------



## Juliett2 (2008 Szeptember 21)

nyávog


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 21)

gördül


----------



## Juliett2 (2008 Szeptember 21)

lovagol


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 22)

lép


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 22)

papucsba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

araszol


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

lopakodva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

aggályoskodik


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

karöltve


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 22)

együtt


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

Társaságban


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

nyafogások


----------



## Piccúr (2008 Szeptember 22)

megoldások


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 22)

kitartással


----------



## oorsika (2008 Szeptember 22)

lóhalálában


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 22)

nehezen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

naprakészen


----------



## gyuszibacsi (2008 Szeptember 22)

upsz


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

Táltos írta:


> naprakészen


 


gyuszibacsi írta:


> upsz


 
Gyuszibácsi!

N-nel kellene egy új szót alkotni!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 22)

nembeszélőporcelánbaba


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 22)

anya


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

anyagias


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 22)

sármos


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

sikkes


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 22)

sörte


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 22)

esküvő


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Szeptember 22)

ősöreg


----------



## Juliett2 (2008 Szeptember 22)

gótikus


----------



## gagyimen (2008 Szeptember 22)

settenkedő


----------



## felhőtlen (2008 Szeptember 22)

titok


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 22)

kódolás


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 23)

sose...


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

engesztel


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

lusta


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

alvajáró


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

óhaza


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

atyámfiai


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

ismerősök


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

karanténba


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

azonnal


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

lóháton


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

nyereggel


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

lankadatlanul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

lóhalálában


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 23)

nyakatekert


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

törött


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 23)

tompa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

agy


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 23)

gyár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

robotgép


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 23)

patron


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 23)

nátron


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 23)

nádas


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 23)

sás


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Szeptember 23)

sütőtök


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 23)

kelbimbó


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Szeptember 23)

oratórium


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

máskor


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 24)

ígéret


----------



## elas (2008 Szeptember 24)

trópus


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 24)

szél


----------



## gaborf (2008 Szeptember 24)

lég


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 24)

puska


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

gaborf írta:


> lég



gondolatban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 24)

nehézkesen


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

néha


----------



## csillogo (2008 Szeptember 24)

amikoron


----------



## lolien (2008 Szeptember 24)

népdal


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 24)

lármafa


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 25)

afféle


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 25)

errefelé


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 25)

érdekes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 25)

sebes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

sürgető


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 25)

őrizgető


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 25)

örömmel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

lehengerlő


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 26)

ösztönösen


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 26)

nagyvonalú


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Szeptember 26)

újság


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 26)

gondolat


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Szeptember 26)

szabadság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Táltos írta:


> gondolat


 

téveszme


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

eszmefuttatás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 26)

szabadság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

gondozás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 26)

szeretettel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 26)

lelkesen


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)

napos


----------



## ireni (2008 Szeptember 26)

A türelem nem korfüggő inkább TERMÉSZET kérdése


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 26)

Évicus írta:


> napos



simogat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 26)

tüzes


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 26)

sőrsátor


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 26)

rundó


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 27)

ódon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 27)

neolitikum


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 27)

mauzóleum


----------



## zsókamama (2008 Szeptember 27)

publikum


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 27)

módosítás


----------



## Kini11 (2008 Szeptember 28)

hiba


----------



## zmc (2008 Szeptember 28)

javítás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> módosítás


 
szervíz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

zakatol


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 29)

lomhán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 29)

negyed


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

darabol


----------



## gerzsi52 (2008 Szeptember 29)

hentes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> darabol



levág


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Szeptember 29)

gerezdekre


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

elapróz


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 29)

zokogva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

aludva


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 29)

akadálytalanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 29)

látogat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 29)

tölt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

találat


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 29)

tüdő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Szeptember 29)

őrködik


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 29)

kár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

remek


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 30)

kiváló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Szeptember 30)

óriási


----------



## nolate (2008 Szeptember 30)

Eniko05 írta:


> óriási


idomár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 1)

riporter


----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 1)

rózsa


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 1)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 1)

nyers


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 1)

sült


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 1)

tepertő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 1)

őzgerinc


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 1)

cölöp


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 1)

pite


----------



## teditke (2008 Október 1)

egres


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 1)

séker


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 2)

rázod


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

dehogy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 2)

gyakorold


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 2)

dolgozván??


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 3)

néha


----------



## lyw (2008 Október 3)

ritkán


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Október 3)

mammut írta:


> néha


alkalomadtán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

négyévente...


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 3)

ezerszer


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

ritkábban


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 3)

néhanapján


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

nekifutunk


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 3)

karöltve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 3)

enyelegve


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 3)

elereszt


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 3)

terelget


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 3)

talán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 4)

néha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 4)

akármikor


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 4)

remek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 4)

kiváló


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 4)

óriás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 4)

sokatmondó


----------



## lammal2005 (2008 Október 4)

...aki sokat beszél, keveset mond


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 4)

lammal2005 írta:


> ...aki sokat beszél, keveset mond


 

"O", vagy "Ó"-val kellene valamit írni !


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sokatmondó



oktathatod


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 4)

dacos


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 4)

sápítozik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 4)

kiabál


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 4)

lelkesedik


----------



## elkata (2008 Október 5)

Igen, Ő az, akivel dolgozni fogok.


kanaszta


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 5)

alsó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 5)

odaadom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 5)

mese


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 5)

elmeséljem ?


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 5)

mondjad


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 5)

dadogva ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 5)

akár....


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 5)

rémes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 5)

szönyű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 5)

üres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 5)

sebaj


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 6)

jókedv


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 6)

vígság


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 6)

gyógyhatás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 6)

segítség


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 6)

gumiszoba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 6)

aluszékony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

nyugis


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 6)

szende


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 6)

élharc


----------



## Cicius (2008 Október 6)

cicanadrág


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 6)

gatyamadzag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 6)

gonoszkodsz??


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 6)

szontyolodsz??


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

sziesztázok


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 7)

korai


----------



## nagyika67 (2008 Október 7)

igazi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

idejekor


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 7)

Du. 5-előtt sohasem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 7)

remek !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

kezdet


----------



## kzsu79 (2008 Október 7)

torta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

alaprajz


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 7)

zálogház


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 7)

zaci


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 7)

iroda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 7)

ablak


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 7)

keret


----------



## minimoris (2008 Október 7)

terem


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 7)

mérleg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 8)

gyógyszertár


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 8)

rekettyés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 8)

susugás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 8)

suttogás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 8)

sietés


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 8)

sielés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 8)

sármos


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 8)

sikattyú


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 8)

utilapú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 8)

útszélen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 8)

nyugaton


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 8)

gáz van


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 8)

naplementekor


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 8)

összebújva


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 8)

andalogva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 8)

Optimista írta:


> összebújva


 
Nem a Te hibád !
Mivel már volt egy asszociációs játék, ennél
lett egy olyan változtatás, hogy az utólsó betűvel kell 
folytatni.
Most pl. "R"-el.


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 8)

rohamozlak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 8)

kegyelem !


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 8)

maci


----------



## drea70 (2008 Október 8)

ismeretlen


----------



## felhőtlen (2008 Október 8)

névtelen


----------



## teditke (2008 Október 8)

napraforgó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 8)

orgonaszó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 8)

olaj


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 8)

javarészt


----------



## Danamana (2008 Október 8)

talán


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 8)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 9)

némileg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

gondtalanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

lelkesen


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 9)

napsütötte


----------



## Robyn (2008 Október 9)

egy


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

kezdhetjük


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

Robyn írta:


> egy



gyorsan


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

csigavér


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> Kedves, "n" betűvel kellene kezdened, neeeemde??kiss



Sorry, de ez nem kritérium, de ha akarod érted majdnem mindent......:555:

nyafogás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 9)

Sámán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

nincs


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 9)

sáfrány


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

nyers


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND



Kedves!!!!!!!!! Itt a megoldás.

SEX


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

Optimista írta:


> Kedves!!!!!!!!! Itt a megoldás.
> 
> SEX



Xénia

( bocsi, bocsi, én úgy tudom, menet közben azóta változtattak ezen, az lett az asszociálós topik...)


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

Armageddon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

nevezetesen


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

NO problem Let's go

nekiugrok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

kelletlenül??


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

lebecsülsz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

szertelenkedik


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 9)

kedvemre


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 9)

esetleg...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

gusztusos


----------



## digoarpi (2008 Október 9)

Antikbakfis írta:


> gusztusos


gyorsétterem?


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 9)

Antikbakfis írta:


> gusztusos



sokszor


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 9)

robosztus


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 9)

soha


----------



## klaubaby18 (2008 Október 9)

ajtó


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 9)

ól


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 9)

ló


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 9)

ólajtó


----------



## Adamo2008 (2008 Október 9)

óra


----------



## Adamo2008 (2008 Október 9)

óra


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 9)

akna


----------



## ildigirl (2008 Október 9)

talált- sülyedt


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 9)

brtb07 írta:


> akna



alul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

lent


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 9)

talán


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 9)

nagyjából


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 9)

lehetne


----------



## Ricsosz (2008 Október 10)

esély


----------



## nincsnevem (2008 Október 10)

lyuk


----------



## Ricsosz (2008 Október 10)

semmi


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 10)

nincsnevem írta:


> lyuk


 
kalapos


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 10)

sarlatán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

nahát


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 10)

tagjelölt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

tájékozott


----------



## ildigirl (2008 Október 10)

titokzatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

sejtés


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 10)

sashegy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

gyúrma


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 10)

ambrózia


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

arany


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 10)

nyakék


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

kékanyag


----------



## Mikey77 (2008 Október 10)

gyémánt


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

terem


----------



## Mikey77 (2008 Október 10)

merengés


----------



## ikis45 (2008 Október 10)

séta


----------



## gaborf (2008 Október 10)

ablakkeret


----------



## meliske75 (2008 Október 10)

aggaszt


----------



## heni093 (2008 Október 10)

torna


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

alak


----------



## heni093 (2008 Október 10)

kagyló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

óriás


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

ajtó


----------



## heni093 (2008 Október 10)

óra


----------



## brtb07 (2008 Október 10)

ablak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 10)

kevergetés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 10)

szilvalekvár


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 10)

Rózsakvarc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

cirkon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

neon


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 11)

nőszirom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

munka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

attraktív


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

valóságos


----------



## lezli (2008 Október 11)

hétköznap


----------



## Csorka (2008 Október 11)

monoton


----------



## Csorka (2008 Október 11)

házimunka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> valóságos


 

szorgalom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

munka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 11)

alkotás


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 11)

beteljesülés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> alkotás



szórakozás


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 11)

sokaknak


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 11)

keret


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 11)

topáz


----------



## kazi1391 (2008 Október 11)

havasi gyopár


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 11)

Tinoru írta:


> topáz


 
zenekar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

ráma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

alkotás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

súgás


----------



## Anejka (2008 Október 12)

sáskajárás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

segítőkészség


----------



## Anejka (2008 Október 12)

gabalyodás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

sietség


----------



## Anejka (2008 Október 12)

idegbaj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> sietség


 

gyorsaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

gondnélküli


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

idegesítő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

őrület


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 12)

tobzódva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

átszellemülten


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

nélkülözés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

szegénység


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

gond


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

dühítő


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

őrjítő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

őserdő


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

őrtorony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

nyolcszögletű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

űrszekér


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

ruhafogas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

seprűnyél


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

lekvár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

ribizli


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

ideges


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

soha


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

alvászavar


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

rémálom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

málna


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

aranypor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

rendszer


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

rendszertelen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

nahát !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

tényleg


----------



## moneymaker (2008 Október 12)

néha azért jó tudni néha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> tényleg


 

gondoltam


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

mondom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

megértem


----------



## Keresztesi (2008 Október 12)

és valószinüleg éhenhalunk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> megértem



mulatságos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 12)

szeretném


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 12)

menjünk


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 12)

Kecskemétre


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 13)

eladó


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 13)

ott :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 13)

találkozunk


----------



## Kócsújfalu (2008 Október 13)

6-kor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> találkozunk



későbben?


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 13)

nekem (jó)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

máskor


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 13)

reggel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

legyen


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 13)

nevetek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

kedveskedhetsz


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 13)

szeretlek kiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

kipattan


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 13)

normális


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

sejtegetvén


----------



## Kócsújfalu (2008 Október 13)

nőiességét


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 13)

tulajdonképpen...


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 13)

nicsak!  :..:


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 13)

kukuccs

kiss:..:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 13)

csóközön kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 13)

nagyritkán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

néha


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 13)

alig


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 13)

gesztus


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 13)

sokasodás


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 14)

soha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

akkor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 14)

ráérünk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

későbben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 14)

néha-néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

alkalom


----------



## anoli57 (2008 Október 14)

mikor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

rendszeresen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 14)

naponta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

alkalmanként


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 14)

történik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

kezdődik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

kialakul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

létezik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 14)

korrumpál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 14)

lóbál


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 14)

lóláb


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 15)

ballag


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

galoppozik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

kezd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

döcög


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

gyorsíts


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

sietek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

kellemesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

nagyon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

nevessünk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

kezdheted


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

derekasan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

nézgelődve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

érdeklődve


----------



## szerencse (2008 Október 15)

figyelni

az erdeklödve az jutott az eszembe, hogy kislanyom erdeklödve figyeli a vilagot.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> érdeklődve


 

elmélyülten


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

nézelődve


----------



## vgyhugi (2008 Október 15)

elbambulok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

kihevered


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

derekasan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

naponta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 15)

ajánlatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 15)

segíteni


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

intrika


----------



## nagykry (2008 Október 16)

arany


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

nyaklánc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

célpont


----------



## jovanna (2008 Október 16)

tus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

sóhaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

játék


----------



## anicsn (2008 Október 16)

gyermek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

Antikbakfis írta:


> játék



kihagyás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

sajnálatos


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 16)

személyes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

sokatmondó


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 16)

szellemes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

sármos


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 16)

selymes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

símulékony


----------



## tommika (2008 Október 16)

macska


----------



## someri (2008 Október 16)

fekete


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 16)

Eniko05 írta:


> símulékony


 

nyávogós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 16)

simlis


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 16)

szende


----------



## PHAEDRA (2008 Október 16)

masni


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 16)

Antikbakfis írta:


> szende


 
erdőkerülő


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 17)

ősember


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

régészet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

tudomány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

nyomozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

sarokbaszorítás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

sematikusan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

navigálván


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

nézőpont


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

talán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

netán


----------



## pandra (2008 Október 17)

momentán


----------



## Gia828 (2008 Október 17)

most


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

tapintat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

duzsu írta:


> pillanat


 
A jéték elejére nem írták ki, de mivel már van
egy asszociációs játék, így ez annyit változott, hogy az előző
valasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni.


tünékeny


----------



## duzsu (2008 Október 17)

(értettem és bocsánat javítottam így jó lesz remélem)

nyugalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

duzsu írta:


> (értettem és bocsánat javítottam így jó lesz remélem)
> 
> nyugalom


 
Nincs semmi gond !:-D
Engem is így "homályosítottak" fel.


merengés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

sétálás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 17)

serte-perte


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

elszelelek


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 17)

kemence


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

este


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Október 17)

epilepszia


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

agybaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

járvány


----------



## Tündenóra (2008 Október 17)

malom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> járvány


nyáj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 17)

jajgatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 17)

siránkozás


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 17)

szép


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

látomás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

ago55 írta:


> szép


pompás


----------



## Biomókus (2008 Október 18)

szóval egyszerűen csodás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

Biomókus írta:


> szóval egyszerűen csodás


azaz *szóval*, mivel szólánc.... egy szó untig elég

lusta


----------



## cleo26 (2008 Október 18)

csillag


----------



## LadyEn (2008 Október 18)

juhász


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

Antikbakfis írta:


> azaz *szóval*, mivel szólánc.... egy szó untig elég
> 
> lusta


 

álomszuszék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

kialvatlanság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 18)

gond


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

dolog


----------



## beabea1 (2008 Október 18)

galamb


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

begy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 18)

gyomor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

rakás


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

sömör


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

ragály


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

csak én vettem észre hogy ez a fórum eredetileg nem ezzel a céllal indult?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

traba írta:


> csak én vettem észre hogy ez a fórum eredetileg nem ezzel a céllal indult?



eredetileg igen, de menetközben változtak a szabályok, módosultak, mert már egy asszociácós topik van...


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

ahaaaaa! Köszönöm a felvilágosítást!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

traba írta:


> ahaaaaa! Köszönöm a felvilágosítást!



nagyon szívesen...

játsz  (ez folytatható is)


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

lyukasztó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

óhaj


----------



## direstraits (2008 Október 18)

sirám


----------



## EditLove (2008 Október 18)

jég


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

gondolatolvasó


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

ópium


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 18)

mák


----------



## tinygreenfairy (2008 Október 18)

kedv


----------



## Clare92 (2008 Október 18)

veréb


----------



## traba (2008 Október 18)

barangol


----------



## direstraits (2008 Október 18)

liliom


----------



## sziam011 (2008 Október 19)

medvecukor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

rumpuncs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

csokitorta


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 19)

aprítva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

ajándék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

könyv


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

vers


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

szerelem /óh !




/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

mosoly


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

jókor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

röhencselünk ?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

kacarászunk


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

kedvvel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

lélekkel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

lemerül


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

lubickol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

lebeg


----------



## Hopika92 (2008 Október 19)

gargalizál


----------



## PVCdzseki (2008 Október 19)

énekel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

Hopika92 írta:


> gargalizál


 

lenyeli


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

iszik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

kéknyelűt


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 19)

televan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

nincs


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 19)

csacsi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 19)

i-á-zgat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 19)

tátong


----------



## posh von turn (2008 Október 19)

gótika


----------



## goofee (2008 Október 19)

aritmetika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

algebra


----------



## goofee (2008 Október 19)

arány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

nyolc


----------



## goofee (2008 Október 19)

citera


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 19)

anyós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

sóhaj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

jajszó


----------



## Polli46 (2008 Október 20)

Bánat

Öröm hiányából születik többnyire az elégedetlenség és a bánat!!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> jajszó




óriási!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

Isteni !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

igazán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

nyílván


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

néha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

alkalmi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

izgi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

igen ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

nagyon!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 20)

nocsak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

képzeld


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

döbbenetes !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

sikamlós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

szolíd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

derekas


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

stabil


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

lenge


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 20)

elrepül


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 20)

leszáll


----------



## direstraits (2008 Október 20)

lebeg


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 21)

gondolod :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

dehogy


----------



## syysa (2008 Október 21)

de igen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

syysa írta:


> de igen



nagyon jó, de "gy" betűvel kezdjed, légyszí a szót...kiss


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

gyártósor


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

ragya


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

agya


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

agyar


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

ragyás


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

sírásó


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

órásmester


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

rrakodógép


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

patakpart


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

togyogós


----------



## szög (2008 Október 21)

sípcsont


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 21)

SzoG írta:


> sípcsont



telhetetlen


----------



## anicsn (2008 Október 21)

üres


----------



## Marcsih70 (2008 Október 21)

fej


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 21)

jég


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> telhetetlen


nélkülöz


----------



## Manuta (2008 Október 22)

zokog


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

gyakran


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

néha


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 22)

alkalmanként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

többször


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

remek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 22)

kellemes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 22)

símulékony


----------



## Töfibaba (2008 Október 22)

határozatlan


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> símulékony


 
nyavalygós


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 22)

pl. az UNOKÁIKHOZ


----------



## Audrey0086 (2008 Október 22)

(bocsi) az előző nem ide, 

kényes


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 23)

Táltos írta:


> nyavalygós



sosem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 23)

mindíg


----------



## Tearsy (2008 Október 23)

örökké


----------



## faina (2008 Október 23)

érdemérem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 23)

mutáló


----------



## pholpar (2008 Október 23)

óvatos


----------



## traba (2008 Október 23)

sistergő


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 23)

őshonos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sokrétű


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 24)

üszkös


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sötét


----------



## kimmo (2008 Október 24)

tolakodó


----------



## sajtdavid (2008 Október 24)

ól


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

lavina


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 24)

áradás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sártenger


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

hegyoldal


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

láp


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

palló


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

óda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

arany


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

nyél


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

seprű


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

Az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

alberth írta:


> nyél



lusta


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

alvás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

séta


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

arc


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

csábítás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

simulás


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

szerelem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

munka


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

alt


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

tenor


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

síp


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

pipa


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

arány


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

nyugi


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

ideg


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyugi


 
indigó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

óriási


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

inka


----------



## gurry (2008 Október 24)

azték


----------



## ikrek0601 (2008 Október 24)

lakat


----------



## Phaidros (2008 Október 24)

kulcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

gurry írta:


> azték



kizár


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

csap

Az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni!!!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

alberth írta:


> csap
> 
> Az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni!!!!



persze (csak előtte már épp Te tévesztettél)


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

egér / ezer bocsánat, néha szórakozott vagyok, nem nekem való ez/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

remek!!


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

kár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

rakoncátlan


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

nádas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

sás


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

sah


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

hasad


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

dönt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

támad


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

dél


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

lebegő


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

önt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 24)

távozok


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

kalap


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 24)

alany


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

nyaraló


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 24)

óratok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 25)

kismutató


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 25)

óralánc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

célzat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

találat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

tele


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

elfolyik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

kizárt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

tömítem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

mutasd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 25)

dobszóval


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 25)

lanttal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

lehengerlően


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 26)

nyávogva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

artikuláltan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

nevetséges


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 26)

siralmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

sajnálnám


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

Módfelett


----------



## bar (2008 Október 26)

titkos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

szabad


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

dorbézolni


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

italozás


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

tivornyázás


----------



## ebalint (2008 Október 26)

sör


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

ágyaspálinka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

ebalint írta:


> sör



rúm


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

bór


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 26)

Eniko05 írta:


> rúm



mennyi :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 26)

ingyen


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

lehet


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

labda


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

Szaboszló


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

meleg


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

víz


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

harag


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

befogadás


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

lendület


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

fájdalom


----------



## alex.18 (2008 Október 26)

csodálat


----------



## manci66 (2008 Október 26)

ámulat


----------



## hofizsu (2008 Október 26)

tisztelet


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 26)

jellemvonás


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)

alex.18 írta:


> lehet


 


alex.18 írta:


> labda


 


alex.18 írta:


> Szaboszló


 


alex.18 írta:


> meleg


 


alex.18 írta:


> víz


 


alex.18 írta:


> harag


 


manci66 írta:


> befogadás


 


alex.18 írta:


> lendület


 


alex.18 írta:


> fájdalom


 


alex.18 írta:


> csodálat


 


manci66 írta:


> ámulat


 


hofizsu írta:


> tisztelet


 


Optimista írta:


> jellemvonás


 
*Kedves Alex, Manci és Optimista!*

*Ez a szólánc és mindig az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődik a következő szó!*
*Ha megnéztétek volna az előttetek játszókat, akkor ez egyértelmű.*
*Nagyon-nagyon régen a szóláncnak megfelelően megváltozott a szabály.*
*Amit Ti játszottatok, az az asszociációs játék.*

*Alex! Ha megnézed bármelyik szójátékot, akkor igazán rájöhettél volna, hogy önmagával senki sem játszik, pláne nem úgy, mint ahogy Te az elejétől kezdve teszed.*

*Ésszerű és jó játékot kívánok Nektek!*​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)

Optimista írta:


> jellemvonás


 
segítség


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 26)

OK. jobban figyelek

gondoskodás


----------



## hala35 (2008 Október 27)

anya


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 27)

Optimista írta:


> OK. jobban figyelek
> 
> gondoskodás



sikerülhet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

talán


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 27)

nevetgélve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

elmélkedve


----------



## Angkor (2008 Október 27)

esengve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

elterelő


----------



## Angkor (2008 Október 27)

őgyeleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

gondolkodik


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 Október 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondolkodik


körtánc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

csa-csa-csa


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

alaphang


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 27)

gé-dúr :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

rondó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 27)

óborral...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

likörrel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

leöblítve...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

elázva


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

eső


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

kitt-katt írta:


> eső




ősszel ( az utolsó betűvel kezdj..., légyszí!kiss )


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

lét


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

tét


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

tép


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

perdül


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> ősszel ( az utolsó betűvel kezdj..., légyszí!kiss )



Miért kezdjük az utolsó betűvel? Megváltozott az eredeti szabály?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

kitt-katt írta:


> Miért kezdjük az utolsó betűvel? Megváltozott az eredeti szabály?



Igen! Mert már van egy másik asszociációs topik, s ezért módosult....


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

lép


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 27)

pép


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

pajkosan


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

alkalomadtán


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

nívós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

sejtelmes


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

sok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

kellemes


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

segéd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

doktor


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

rom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

mosoly


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

lyuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

kincs


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

csáp


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

pókháló


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

óda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

alap


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

prüd


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

dehogy


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

gyúr


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

ráz


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

zord


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

derűs


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

sut


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

tanya


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 27)

akár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 27)

remete


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

erdő


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

levélhullás


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

gomba


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

vadásztál


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

szarvasbőgés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

amrita3 írta:


> erdő



őrzés


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

tűz


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

favágó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

amrita3 írta:


> favágó



bocsi, itt a szavak az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdődnek....

odafigyelés


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 27)

fűrész


----------



## PMelcsi (2008 Október 27)

mozifilm


----------



## Pecike (2008 Október 27)

nincs szólánc? :O


----------



## Pecike (2008 Október 27)

melódia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

Pecike írta:


> melódia



andalogván


----------



## Pecike (2008 Október 27)

nosztalgikus


----------



## hofizsu (2008 Október 27)

romantikus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 27)

Pecike írta:


> nosztalgikus




séta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 28)

átkarol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

lelkesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 28)

nyájasan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## amrita3 (2008 Október 28)

körömreszelő


----------



## David06 (2008 Október 28)

örömmel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 28)

lázasan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

nyár


----------



## bzs11 (2008 Október 29)

ritka


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

alkalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

megvárom


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

míg eljő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

örömmel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

lelkendezve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

estig


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 29)

gőzerővel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

lehet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

tuti


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

igaz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

zárt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

tárt


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

torta


----------



## ujszellem (2008 Október 29)

algebra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

alap


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

púder


----------



## ujszellem (2008 Október 29)

aalgoritmus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

kitt-katt írta:


> púder



rituálé


----------



## ujszellem (2008 Október 29)

segitseg


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

ujszellem, valamit nem értettel meg a szabályokból! Az utolsó betűvel kezdődjön a következő szó!


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> rituálé



édesség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

gondosság


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 29)

guggolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

sietés


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

szívinfarktus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

sérv


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

vonaglás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

sikoly


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

javasolt


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

téves


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

szerepcsere


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

esetlenkedtem


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

megteheted


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

derék


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

kenetteljes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

segedelmes


----------



## Optimista (2008 Október 29)

szentemberek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

keresztes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

sötét


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

tetőtér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

redőny


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

nyílászáró


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

oldalajtó


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 29)

óramutató


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

óhaj


----------



## Petra81 (2008 Október 29)

sóhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

jelenés


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 29)

sejtelmes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

selymes


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 29)

sokszor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 29)

régebben


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 29)

naponta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

alkalmanként


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 30)

törpe


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

elesett


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

térdre :?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 30)

előtted ?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

dehogy!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 30)

gondoltam !:grin:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

mondtam


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 30)

megértettem :grin:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

mindent


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

teljesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

nyertél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

lottón :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

naná!


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

álmodom!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

még mindíg??


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

gyanús


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

sosem


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

meggondolandó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

ólálkodó


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

óriás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

sok


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

kincs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

csoda


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

alagút


----------



## távol (2008 Október 30)

túra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

alkalom


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

mondat


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

teknős


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

suta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

aranyos


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

sorozat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

tévé


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

édesség


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

gumilabda


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

alkalom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

most


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

tegnap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

pénteken?


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

pillangó


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

bocs: napellenző


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

ősszel?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

lehet


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

teknősbéka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

akadály


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

lyukasztó


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 Október 30)

óváros


----------



## Macmillan (2008 Október 30)

sivatag


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

galiba


----------



## várpi (2008 Október 30)

balhé


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

élet


----------



## szbarbi30 (2008 Október 30)

tavasz


----------



## cfthn (2008 Október 30)

virágillat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

szbarbi30 írta:


> tavasz



szerenád


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

dugványozás


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 30)

sarokpánt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

terepasztal


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

lendkerék


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 30)

körkörös


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 30)

Sebes-kőrös


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 30)

settenkedő


----------



## milkamilka (2008 Október 30)

kísértet


----------



## aliella (2008 Október 30)

ódon kastély


----------



## tildi9 (2008 Október 30)

Csipkerózsika


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 30)

milkamilka írta:


> kísértet


temető


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Október 31)

ősember


----------



## kalóz01 (2008 Október 31)

barlang


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 31)

gizko52 írta:


> ősember



régesrég


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

gondola


----------



## 19jp64 (2008 Október 31)

Velence


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

19jp64 írta:


> Velence


Helyesen tetted, hogy elolvastad a játékszabályt, csak - sajnos - nem tudhattad, hogy az menet közben megváltozott... az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell a következő szónak kezdődnie, és ha lehet, tartalmilag kötődnie az előzőhöz, de ez nem kötelező.


----------



## otordai (2008 Október 31)

esernyő


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondola



andalog


----------



## otordai (2008 Október 31)

gézengúz


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 31)

zeller


----------



## 19jp64 (2008 Október 31)

Répa


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

ajánlott


----------



## Casidy (2008 Október 31)

titok


----------



## gezabacsi66 (2008 Október 31)

Ezt nem teljesen értem


----------



## 19jp64 (2008 Október 31)

kíváncsi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Október 31)

ismerkedj (a szabályokkal is!) (ez gezabacsi66-nak szólott )


----------



## vivica (2008 Október 31)

tanulj


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Október 31)

javulj


----------



## csikkancs (2008 Október 31)

játék


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2008 Október 31)

kalap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 Október 31)

pörge


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

eredményes


----------



## jaksika (2008 November 1)

sértetlen


----------



## Nyalifali (2008 November 1)

neveletlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 1)

nagyszájú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

újszülött


----------



## fedormoni (2008 November 1)

család


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 1)

fedormoni írta:


> család


"t" betűvel kell a soron következő szót kezdeni!kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> újszülött


 

totyogó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

origami


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

ikebana


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

alakítás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

szokás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

siker


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

remekel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

lehengerlő


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

ötletgazdag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

gondos


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

szívügye


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

enyelgés


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

szemlesütve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

elpirulván


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

némileg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

gondolod ?


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

gondoljam??


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

mond


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

dedikálhatod


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

darabos /vagyok/


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

sokszor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

rácsodálkozik


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

kitereget


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 2)

tévelyeg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 2)

görnyedezik


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

cipel


----------



## Holdszivárvány (2008 November 2)

teher


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

doboz


----------



## corazone (2008 November 2)

nehéz


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

élet


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

szeretet


----------



## Ilkó* (2008 November 2)

karácsony


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

melegség


----------



## Nesszike (2008 November 2)

gejzír


----------



## december (2008 November 2)

havasok


----------



## mammut (2008 November 3)

kapatosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

nyeglén


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 3)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

akkor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 3)

rögtön


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 3)

nappal (?)


----------



## mammut (2008 November 4)

lehetőleg


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 4)

gépezet


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

tekercs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 4)

csavart


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

tengely


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 4)

jármű


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 4)

zaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> jármű



űrhajó


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

ózonlyuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

kutyus


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 4)

sétapálca


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

tunel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

lángolás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

slag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

gondozás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

segítség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

gyorsan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

nappal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

lankadatlanul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

lóhalálban


----------



## Skuy (2008 November 4)

napkitőrés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

szenvedés


----------



## Skuy (2008 November 4)

sivatag


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

golgota


----------



## Jokee (2008 November 4)

kereszt


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

teher


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

romhalmaz


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

zűrzavar


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

rekedtség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 4)

galiba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

akarat


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 4)

temperamentum


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 4)

mulatságos


----------



## dunci20 (2008 November 4)

sokoldalú


----------



## rikama (2008 November 4)

újonc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

céltudatos


----------



## Optimista (2008 November 5)

szakosodó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

óriási


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

isteni


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

izgalmas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

szórakoztató


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

óriási


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

ideges


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

segítőkész


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

zárkózott


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

tanulékony


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

nyájas


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

sokoldalú


----------



## niki28 (2008 November 5)

újjongó


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

óra


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

amper


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

rádió


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

ócskavas


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

semmi


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

idétlen


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

neked


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

dehogyis


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

sohasem


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

mellény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

nyakbavaló


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

ólomsúly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

lyuk


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

kráter


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

reménykedő


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

ős


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

sokszínű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

üstökös


----------



## davidka001 (2008 November 5)

barátnő(m)  hisz oly szép s ritka mint egy üstökös


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

davidka001 írta:


> barátnő(m)  hisz oly szép s ritka mint egy üstökös



ok, ha annak neve S betűvel kezdődik , mert azzal kellett kezdened, az üstökös utolsó betűjével


----------



## katmol (2008 November 5)

s most akkor milyen kezdőbetűvel írjak?????


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> ok, ha annak neve S betűvel kezdődik , mert azzal kellett kezdened, az üstökös utolsó betűjével


 

sütemény


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

nyár


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

rátarti


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

imádság


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

gazdagság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

gond


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

dolgozat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

telefon


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

nefelejts


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

sámli


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

linóleum


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

munka


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

ablakmosás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

sepregetés


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

sétapálca


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

alma


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

alaplap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

papucs


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

csavarkulcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

csók


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

karolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

séta


----------



## bellus (2008 November 5)

tapogatózás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 5)

simogat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 5)

tündököl


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

legyez


----------



## gazember1 (2008 November 6)

zenél


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

leint


----------



## mammut (2008 November 6)

tétován


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

netán


----------



## mammut (2008 November 6)

nagyzolva


----------



## Tinoru (2008 November 6)

alakoskodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 6)

kicsinyeskedik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 7)

kíváncsi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

incselkedő


----------



## Lexia (2008 November 7)

Fiatalság


----------



## mammut (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> incselkedő



őstulok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

kezdő


----------



## havert (2008 November 7)

gyerek


----------



## islandka (2008 November 7)

tanulás


----------



## havert (2008 November 7)

egyetem


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> kezdő


 
őrház


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

zenebona


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

angolna


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

algebra


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

abrakadabra


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

anakonda


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

alabástrom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

merengés


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

sétapálca


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

alacsony


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> alacsony


 

nyalóka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

aranyos


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

sárgaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

gondolat


----------



## bellus (2008 November 7)

tatabánya


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 7)

anya


----------



## szyanna (2008 November 7)

apokrif


----------



## Tinoru (2008 November 7)

fonográf


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 7)

filc


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 7)

csúzli


----------



## mammut (2008 November 8)

imádom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 8)

mindíg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 8)

galambra :?:


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 8)

arra


----------



## mammut (2008 November 8)

akkor...


----------



## toticsh (2008 November 8)

mult


----------



## buriburi (2008 November 8)

tél


----------



## hattyu24 (2008 November 9)

lepedő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

mammut írta:


> akkor...



régen


----------



## hattyu24 (2008 November 9)

nevezetes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

serkentve


----------



## gyupapa (2008 November 9)

A pénz nem ehető, de számolható és ha van az jó!


----------



## k11zoltan (2008 November 9)

etetve


----------



## bellus (2008 November 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> serkentve


 
emeletes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

sikátor


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

rőt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

télies


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

savanyú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

újszülött


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

túró


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

óda


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

akt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

terv


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

virtus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 9)

sikamlós


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

sebes


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 9)

sorompó


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

orosz


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 9)

szorgos


----------



## sjutka (2008 November 9)

sima


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 9)

ametiszt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 10)

tündöklés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 10)

senyvedés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 10)

síránkozók


----------



## cica25 (2008 November 10)

kötözködők


----------



## gizko52 (2008 November 11)

kinéz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

zárogat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

talán


----------



## sumi (2008 November 11)

kétség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

Antikbakfis írta:


> talán



nosza


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

azonnyomban


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

nahát


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 11)

tuti


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

igazi


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

inda


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 11)

akna


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

atka


----------



## bitkiraly (2008 November 11)

por


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni A betű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

Évicus írta:


> atka



akarta


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

antik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

kirakat


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> kirakat


 
tág


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

gondola


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

akár


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 11)

riadó


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

óvoda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

alagút


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

tér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

rét


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

tok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

kandur


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 11)

róka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

apacs


----------



## Évicus (2008 November 11)

csak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

kicsike


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 11)

esetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

nevess


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 11)

simogatón?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 11)

naná


----------



## v.franko (2008 November 12)

állj


----------



## mammut (2008 November 12)

jókor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

reggel


----------



## Scare (2008 November 12)

liba


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

alkony


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

nyugta


----------



## sumi (2008 November 12)

ősz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 12)

sümi írta:


> ősz



az előző szó utolsó betűjével kezdj, légyszí!


----------



## mammut (2008 November 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyugta



alkalmanként


----------



## Goruck (2008 November 12)

tekintetes


----------



## mammut (2008 November 12)

sokadalom


----------



## Goruck (2008 November 12)

munkásmozgalomi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 12)

internacionálé


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 13)

ételrecept


----------



## mammut (2008 November 13)

tepsis :?:


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 13)

sültkrumpli gondolom a tepsis az tepsis burgonya lenne


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 November 13)

ingovány


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 13)

nyirkos


----------



## silver moon (2008 November 13)

barlang


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 13)

gép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 13)

por


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 13)

retek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 13)

karalábé


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 13)

étel


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 13)

lófarok


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

kakas


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

sapka


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

alma


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

ablak


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

kampó


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

óra


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

akkumulátor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 13)

rend


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

retek


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

kapocs


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

csap


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

pap


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

piros


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

sín


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

nemzet


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

terem


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

mez


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

zavar


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

ripacs


----------



## palko125 (2008 November 13)

csengő


----------



## kukucka (2008 November 13)

iskola


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 13)

palko125 írta:


> csengő



őrség


----------



## Ditta76 (2008 November 13)

gúnár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 13)

róka


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 13)

asztal


----------



## kukucka (2008 November 13)

ebéd


----------



## barnika23 (2008 November 13)

Ne rombolj, inkább ÉPÍTS


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 13)

b_moni írta:


> asztal



lap


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 13)

polgár


----------



## gabri71 (2008 November 13)

ember


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

b_moni írta:


> polgár



rikolt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

tájékoztató


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

osztályértekezlet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

tintatartó


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

lapát


----------



## anadahu (2008 November 14)

Nyugalom...


----------



## anadahu (2008 November 14)

ja, bocs'..., erre azt mondanám...:

...homokvár...


----------



## anadahu (2008 November 14)

erre pedig, hogy...:

...tengerpart...


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

bekavartam...
upps...

"homokvár"

Akkor legyen... naplemente


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

anadahu írta:


> erre pedig, hogy...:
> 
> ...tengerpart...



és mi lenne, ha odafigyelve folytatnád???


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

zavarba jöttem:-D

bocsi

totemoszlop:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

pajkoskodó


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

óraszám


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

millió


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

:-Delfogadnám:-D

ókor


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

remek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

kiváló


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

ólom


----------



## Andi baba (2008 November 14)

móka


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

angyal


----------



## raseka (2008 November 14)

levelibéka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

atlasz


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

zökken


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

neptun


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

nappal


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

lengve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

esetleg


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 14)

gerlice


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

etető


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 14)

őrült


----------



## suttogo95 (2008 November 14)

tatu


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 14)

urubu


----------



## diemd (2008 November 14)

ubul


----------



## diemd (2008 November 14)

lélek


----------



## diemd (2008 November 14)

kedves


----------



## suttogo95 (2008 November 14)

törödő


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 14)

suttogo95 írta:


> törödő


ördög


----------



## suttogo95 (2008 November 14)

vörös


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

lassuagyu írta:


> ördög



gonosz


----------



## b_moni (2008 November 14)

szarvas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

sertés


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

sok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

kevés


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

szapora


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

alacsony


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

nyeszlett


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

torkoskodó


----------



## mammut (2008 November 14)

óvatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

sejtelmes


----------



## kapocs (2008 November 14)

mester


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

kapocs írta:


> mester



légyszí, és az utolsó betűvel (s-sel) kezdjed az újabbik szavadat!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> sejtelmes


 

sarmos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

szép


----------



## Tinoru (2008 November 14)

pompás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2008 November 14)

szikrázó


----------



## mammut (2008 November 15)

oltári


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

izgalmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

serkentő


----------



## nanuka (2008 November 15)

éltető


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> serkentő


 

őzgerinc


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

cél


----------



## 1Erika1 (2008 November 15)

léc


----------



## olaci (2008 November 15)

ceruza


----------



## Matanza (2008 November 15)

Antikbakfis írta:


> szikrázó


 
jég


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

olaci írta:


> ceruza


 

alkotás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

satírozás


----------



## olaci (2008 November 15)

ásítás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

sablonos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

sematikus


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

sivár


----------



## kutarbani (2008 November 15)

Sivatag


----------



## rot (2008 November 15)

kopár


----------



## bellus (2008 November 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> sivár


 

remete


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

esete


----------



## bellus (2008 November 15)

elfekvő


----------



## bellus (2008 November 15)

elfekvő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

őrség


----------



## rot (2008 November 15)

katona


----------



## CseLa (2008 November 15)

zöld


----------



## kutarbani (2008 November 15)

föld


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 16)

Eniko05 írta:


> őrség


 

gárda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

alakulat


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 16)

találkozó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

oltalmazó


----------



## bellus (2008 November 16)

órarugó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

óvatos


----------



## bellus (2008 November 16)

savanyúság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

gondos


----------



## bellus (2008 November 16)

sepreget


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

teker


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 16)

reszket


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

távoli


----------



## zsonya (2008 November 16)

ihlet


----------



## bellus (2008 November 16)

tevehajcsár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

rendezget


----------



## xan75 (2008 November 16)

Remek ez a topik


----------



## Fricobacsi (2008 November 16)

Nekem is ez jutott az eszembe amikor regisztráltam


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendezget


 

takarít


----------



## gizko52 (2008 November 17)

tétováz


----------



## schmo (2008 November 17)

zarándokol


----------



## schmo (2008 November 17)

szuper ez a topik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

schmo írta:


> zarándokol


 

lót-fut


----------



## mammut (2008 November 17)

tétovázón


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

netán...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

néha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

akkor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

remek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

kitűnő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

őrjítő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

örvendetes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

sikamlós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

sejtelmesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

nívósan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

nyomatékosan


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 17)

nevetgélve


----------



## kitt-katt (2008 November 17)

elveszett


----------



## antalgaba (2008 November 17)

gyüjtés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

kitt-katt írta:


> elveszett



talált


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 17)

Teknő


----------



## vmbhc (2008 November 17)

kenyér


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 18)

beabea1 írta:


> Teknő


 

önt


----------



## arista (2008 November 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> önt





viz


----------



## nery (2008 November 18)

tisztaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

gondozás


----------



## arista (2008 November 18)

nevelés


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 18)

sírgödör


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

rémes


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 18)

saroglya


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

ananász


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

szilva


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

Anna


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

alabástrom


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

molnár


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

radír


----------



## paradicsON (2008 November 18)

remete


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 18)

elvonul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 19)

lelép


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 19)

pénzel


----------



## JODY (2008 November 19)

férj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

lassuagyu írta:


> pénzel



lemond


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 19)

darabol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

lépked


----------



## JODY (2008 November 19)

halkan


----------



## bellus (2008 November 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> lépked


 

dacosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

nehézkesen


----------



## mammut (2008 November 20)

nyögve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

esetlenül


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

lustán


----------



## Arthur007 (2008 November 20)

morogva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

Arthur007 írta:


> morogva


 
Kedves Arthur !
Ezt sajnos minden "újnak" le kell pötyögni.
Menet közben változott a szabály, mivel már volt egy asszociációs
játék.
Szóval, itt is az utólsó betűvel kell folytatni.

/ nem ártana, ha az elején is módosítanák ! /


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

Arthur007 írta:


> morogva


 
acsarkodik


----------



## JODY (2008 November 20)

kiabál


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

lázong


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

gondolkodik


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 20)

kárörvendő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

örülhet


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

tapsolhat


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 20)

tekézik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

kalimpál


----------



## JODY (2008 November 20)

lapul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

leül


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

lefekszik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

kedden


----------



## moncsika73 (2008 November 20)

A het masodik napjan


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

Eniko05 írta:


> kedden


 
napon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

naponként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

tüstént


----------



## bellus (2008 November 20)

többnyire


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

esténként


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 20)

történelem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 21)

mesedélután


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

naplemente


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

esthajnal


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 21)

lódenkabát


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

tiszavirág


----------



## JODY (2008 November 21)

gitár


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

robosztus


----------



## propi (2008 November 21)

sógor


----------



## JODY (2008 November 21)

rabszolga


----------



## bellus (2008 November 21)

alkalmazott


----------



## kikibe (2008 November 21)

tereprendezö


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

őserdő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

őrlődő


----------



## Pannali (2008 November 21)

őrszem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

megfigyelés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

segítség


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

gondolkozok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

kezdjed


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

délután


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

némiképp


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

pontosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

nahát....


----------



## PöttömPanna (2008 November 22)

tényleg..


----------



## PöttömPanna (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> nahát....



tárgyilagos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

sejtelmes


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

lényegretörő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

meteor1580 írta:


> lényegretörő



őrjítő (itt csak az utolsó betűvel kezdjed!)


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

őszinte


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

egyenes


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

bocs


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

sárga


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

aranyszín


----------



## PöttömPanna (2008 November 22)

ablak


----------



## PöttömPanna (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> aranyszín



narancs


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

narancssárga


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

alapszínű


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

űrhajó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

óvoda


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

akaratos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

soha(!)


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

aranyos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

sokszor


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

rakéta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

akadály


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

yoda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

atombomba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

atombomba


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

lyuk


----------



## meteor1580 (2008 November 22)

kézigránát


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> atombomba


 
alattomos


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

meteor1580 írta:


> kézigránát


tankcsapda


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

bellus írta:


> alattomos



sikamlós (az előbbiek nem voltak helyesek!!)


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

sunnyogás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

sokkolás


----------



## Rasella (2008 November 22)

seprés


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

sokszorozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

sötétség


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 November 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> sikamlós (az előbbiek nem voltak helyesek!!)


söröshordó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

oldódhatsz


----------



## bellus (2008 November 22)

szabad(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

dorombolás


----------



## mammut (2008 November 22)

sose


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

esetleg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

gyakorta


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

alkalmanként


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 23)

talányos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

sejtelmes


----------



## kzbkzb (2008 November 23)

sértödös


----------



## kzbkzb (2008 November 23)

sebhelyes


----------



## kzbkzb (2008 November 23)

sugár


----------



## Pecikeee (2008 November 23)

radikális


----------



## Pecikeee (2008 November 23)

semmi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

ingerült


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

tárgyilagos


----------



## regprodas (2008 November 23)

szeretet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

tanulságos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

sikertelen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

naív


----------



## bellus (2008 November 23)

vacakol


----------



## chris_sid1 (2008 November 23)

lapoz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

zajong


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

gagyog


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

gügyög


----------



## milva (2008 November 23)

gágog


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

gerjed


----------



## ubetty (2008 November 23)

didereg


----------



## Jaslindore (2008 November 24)

hideg - tél


----------



## zagor (2008 November 24)

jégcsap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

ubetty írta:


> didereg


 
gémberedik


----------



## rikama (2008 November 24)

kiolvad


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

dideregve


----------



## Arthur007 (2008 November 24)

fogvacogva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Arthur007 írta:


> fogvacogva


 

Itt viszont tényleg van egy olyan, hogy az utólsó
betűvel kell kezdeni.

Kiírva ugyan nincs, mert menet közben változott, mivel már volt
egy asszociációs játék.

Most azért folytatom:mrgreen:
***

akadozva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

alkalmanként


----------



## bellus (2008 November 24)

tétován


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

nekigyűrkőzve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

esténként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

természetesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

nevetgéljünk


----------



## mammut (2008 November 24)

kedvesen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

nyájasan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

nézegetve


----------



## mammut (2008 November 24)

ezerszer


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

rengetegszer


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

rémes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

símulós


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 24)

szeretnivaló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 24)

olvadozó


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 24)

óramű


----------



## hennaart (2008 November 24)

Pontosság


----------



## hennaart (2008 November 24)

A pontosság ERÉNY


----------



## hennaart (2008 November 24)

Tulajdonság


----------



## csillady (2008 November 25)

minőség


----------



## mamono (2008 November 25)

kényelem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

beabea1 írta:


> óramű



ügyesen (!)


----------



## Tinoru (2008 November 25)

nemes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

sugár


----------



## bellus (2008 November 25)

raklap


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

póni


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 25)

irgalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 25)

megbocsájtás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

segítség


----------



## tyityu (2008 November 25)

gazság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

gonosz


----------



## candy5 (2008 November 25)

szülő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

ősöm


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

munkatársak


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 26)

kegyetlek


----------



## oldguy50 (2008 November 26)

farkasfiú


----------



## JODY (2008 November 26)

úthenger


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

valeryy írta:


> kegyetlek



kegyetlenke


----------



## Táltos (2008 November 26)

elmetükör


----------



## zaphyris (2008 November 26)

boszorkány


----------



## guaranababy (2008 November 26)

rituálék


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

káprázat


----------



## JODY (2008 November 27)

tündöklés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

sármos


----------



## Virágszál (2008 November 27)

Csányi Sándor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> sármos


 

sikeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

sikkes


----------



## mkiskriszti (2008 November 27)

divatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 27)

mkiskriszti írta:


> divatos



sóvárgó (az előtted lévő szó utolsó betűjével kellene kezdened!!)


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 27)

óda


----------



## évanna (2008 November 27)

abrak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

képmás


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

kisbaba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

WeaR írta:


> kisbaba



(itt is az utolsó betűvel kell az újszót kezdeni..., tehát, folytatom a Te szavadat...)

alszik


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

(bocsi)

követ


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

tudom


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

mondod


----------



## beabea1 (2008 November 28)

dominó


----------



## bestevaer (2008 November 28)

óvoda


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 29)

altatódal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

lehengerlő


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> lehengerlő



őrbódé


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

éltető


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 November 29)

őrültség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

gondolod (?)


----------



## November rain (2008 November 29)

dehogy (!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

gyanítom


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> gyanítom




maradvány


----------



## Apes (2008 November 29)

évanna írta:


> maradvány





nyaralás


----------



## évanna (2008 November 29)

Apes írta:


> nyaralás



sátor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

réten


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

nedves


----------



## bellus (2008 November 30)

sáros


----------



## kviktor29 (2008 November 30)

sikamlós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

sejthető


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> sejthető




őszinte


----------



## bestevaer (2008 November 30)

elvetemült


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 30)

tébolyult


----------



## évanna (2008 November 30)

mézesmaci írta:


> tébolyult



trágár


----------



## bestevaer (2008 November 30)

évanna írta:


> trágár



gömbölyű


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

évanna írta:


> trágár


 

rendetlen


----------



## oliveer (2008 November 30)

nefelejcs


----------



## evita (2008 December 1)

kek


----------



## laci19751 (2008 December 1)

ég


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 1)

oliveer írta:


> nefelejcs



csodás


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 1)

csodák


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 1)

káosz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> csodás


 

sokszínű


----------



## lassuagyu (2008 December 2)

ürgeöntés


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

sonkapácolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

savanyítás


----------



## bellus (2008 December 2)

sajtolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 2)

sűrítés


----------



## évanna (2008 December 2)

sebhely


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 2)

lyuk


----------



## eliyxxxa (2008 December 2)

ures


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 2)

beabea1 írta:


> lyuk



kavarnak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

kötözködnek


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 3)

kedvel


----------



## BettiB (2008 December 3)

lök


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

keletkezik


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 3)

kancsal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

leskelődő


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 3)

őszinte


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

engedelmes


----------



## bellus (2008 December 3)

segítségreszoroló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

olvadozó


----------



## bellus (2008 December 3)

ószeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

sajgó


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 3)

óramű


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

űrbéli


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

csillagok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

kudarcok


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

sikerek


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

dreamver írta:


> sikerek



 itt is az utolsó betűvel kezdened

kedv


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

igaz, bocsi

vidámság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

gondtalanság


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

gazdagság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

gyorsaság


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

gázpedál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

letargia


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 3)

alaphang


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

gőgicsélés


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 3)

siránkozás


----------



## Tommboy (2008 December 4)

sajnálat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 4)

tömjénezés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

sikertelenség


----------



## évanna (2008 December 4)

gyász


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 4)

szanatórium


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

menekülés


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

szaladás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

sietség


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 4)

gitár


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

régiség


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

romhalmaz


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 4)

zavar


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 4)

romlik


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

keveredik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

kutat


----------



## bellus (2008 December 4)

tovatünő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

őrlődő


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 4)

ősi


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

ital


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 December 4)

Bailey's


----------



## Sadaku (2008 December 4)

Disco


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

Sadaku írta:


> Disco



oldottan (az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni)


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 4)

nagymenő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

örvendetes


----------



## kispanki (2008 December 4)

boldogság


----------



## Sadaku (2008 December 4)

Eniko05 írta:


> oldottan (az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni)


 

Köszike!  Bocsi!


----------



## kispanki (2008 December 4)

nyugalom


----------



## kispanki (2008 December 4)

menekülés


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

soha


----------



## kispanki (2008 December 4)

akarom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

kispanki írta:


> Akkor rájövünk, h. minden csak hiábavalóság...



rendben (bocsi, de itt csak egyetlen szót kell...)


----------



## candlelight (2008 December 4)

néma


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

akaratlan


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 4)

nemtörődöm


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 4)

munka


----------



## tavaszlany (2008 December 4)

gyár


----------



## mamono (2008 December 4)

rémálom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

dreamver írta:


> munka




akarat


----------



## katkatkat (2008 December 5)

lustaság


----------



## emef (2008 December 5)

katkatkat írta:


> lustaság



Fekvés


----------



## katkatkat (2008 December 5)

álmosság


----------



## Henshaw (2008 December 5)

Ébredés


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

hajnal


----------



## ezvan5 (2008 December 5)

napfelkelte


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> akarat


 
tettvágy


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

gyorsaság


----------



## liz78 (2008 December 5)

sprinter


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

rúdugró


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 December 5)

sportoló


----------



## bellus (2008 December 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> rúdugró


 
óriás


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 December 5)

János Vitéz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 5)

bellus írta:


> óriás



serdülő (bocsi Virácska, de itt az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni!)


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 5)

őzgida


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

apróság


----------



## ormika (2008 December 5)

gőz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

zavaros


----------



## crocc (2008 December 5)

sajtszeletelő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 5)

örömlány


----------



## Marcsi80 (2008 December 6)

türelem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> örömlány



nyugalom


----------



## dAnnamaria (2008 December 6)

Fiatal


----------



## futil2 (2008 December 6)

idő


----------



## Margaréta6 (2008 December 6)

végtelen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyugalom


 
monoton


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

nyaklánc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

cicoma


----------



## dreamver (2008 December 6)

arany


----------



## évanna (2008 December 6)

nyeremény


----------



## FaBRiK (2008 December 7)

pénz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

évanna írta:


> nyeremény



nyugalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

melankólia


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

aluszékonyság


----------



## ormika (2008 December 7)

gömb


----------



## Gwenewiere (2008 December 7)

forma


----------



## évanna (2008 December 7)

ormika írta:


> gömb[/quote
> 
> bivaly


----------



## Gwenewiere (2008 December 7)

életerő


----------



## évanna (2008 December 7)

őrbódé


----------



## Gwenewiere (2008 December 7)

védelem


----------



## Virácska0 (2008 December 7)

őrség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

ormika írta:


> gömb


 


boltív


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

valóban


----------



## nervus6 (2008 December 7)

tényleg


----------



## Margaréta6 (2008 December 7)

biztonság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

Margaréta6 írta:


> biztonság



gondatlanság ( bocsi, de az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni az új szót!)


----------



## olcsibacsi (2008 December 7)

És az idősebbeknek több a TAPASZTALATuk is


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondatlanság ( bocsi, de az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni az új szót!)


 


garázda


----------



## Brokkoli (2008 December 7)

alapos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

stílszerű


----------



## Brokkoli (2008 December 7)

űrutazás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

sétagalopp


----------



## Brokkoli (2008 December 7)

pipatömő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

örömteli


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

idillikus


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 7)

szépreményű


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

üveggömb


----------



## vexilla (2008 December 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> üveggömb


gömbüveg


----------



## Cinzina (2008 December 7)

gésa


----------



## ciriaco (2008 December 7)

aszfalt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

teteje


----------



## Berna. (2008 December 8)

alja


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> teteje


 

elsősorban


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

néha


----------



## wikybaby17 (2008 December 8)

ha megértés van akkor


----------



## wikybaby17 (2008 December 8)

de komolyan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 8)

wikybaby17 írta:


> de komolyan



igenám, de itt csak egyszóban kell, és az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell az újszót kezdeni, pl, itt az "a"-val...


----------



## mammut (2008 December 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> néha



alkalmanként


----------



## Beysi (2008 December 8)

talán


----------



## mammut (2008 December 8)

naponta


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 8)

alkamasint


----------



## mammut (2008 December 8)

tudálékosan


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 8)

nemazzalacéllal


----------



## mammut (2008 December 8)

lamentálva :?:


----------



## bellus (2008 December 9)

alaposkodva


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

akadozva


----------



## mammut (2008 December 9)

azértis


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

símán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 9)

nehezítve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

esetenként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 9)

történik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

kellemes


----------



## fairygirl (2008 December 9)

meleg


----------



## bejglibigi (2008 December 9)

édes


----------



## bellus (2008 December 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> kellemes


 
simogató::::


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

oldódó


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 9)

óvatos


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 9)

sóhajtó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

óhajtó


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 9)

óbor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 9)

rémes


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 9)

savanyú


----------



## Senki_Alfonz (2008 December 9)

édes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

hegyekel írta:


> savanyú


 

uborka


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

uzsonnára


----------



## mammut (2008 December 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> uborka



alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

társalogva


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 10)

adakozik


----------



## Grentar (2008 December 10)

jótékony


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

valeryy írta:


> adakozik



kedveskedik


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

kekeckedő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

ölel


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

lazít


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

tisztít


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

tanít


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

tétovázik


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

komolytalan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

neveletlen


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

nevetős


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

szemtelenkedvén


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

naívan


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

negligál


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

lehangol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

lehetetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

nem


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

miért (?)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

tudhatnád


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

dehogyis


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 10)

sátánfajzat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

tévedsz


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 10)

Rombolni mindig könnyebb, mint építeni!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

katkam19 írta:


> Rombolni mindig könnyebb, mint építeni!


(bocsi, itt csak 1 szóban írhatsz..., azt is az előző szó utolsó betűvel kezdve)


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

Eniko05 írta:


> tévedsz


 
szokatlan(?)


----------



## Mile (2008 December 10)

nagyon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

néha


----------



## Pinkhardycat (2008 December 10)

alkalmanként


----------



## katkam19 (2008 December 10)

torokfájás

Úgyis írtam, csak "bekerült" a kedvenc idézetembe: bocs!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

sérv


----------



## bellus (2008 December 10)

vesekő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

ősidő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

őrtorony


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

nyárutó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

ónos


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

sólyom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

merész


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

szerelmes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

szenvedhet


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

termelő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

örül


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

látszik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

kell


----------



## ddawid (2008 December 10)

"kéne"


----------



## ddawid (2008 December 10)

mé' ne?


----------



## ddawid (2008 December 10)

Én, e?


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 10)

engem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

Eniko05 írta:


> kell


 

lehetne


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 10)

esetleg


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

gereblye


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 10)

erekció


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

olajfinomító


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

óceántan


----------



## Táltos (2008 December 10)

naphal


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

lakatos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

szerkezet


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 10)

tagadó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

óldódik


----------



## Táltos (2008 December 10)

kínlódik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 10)

kibírja


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

alakul....


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

lapul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

lopakodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

kémked


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

dezertőr


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

rendetlen


----------



## meotisz (2008 December 11)

szoba


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendetlen


 

nevelhető


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

őrjítő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

összességében...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

néha


----------



## balamber001 (2008 December 11)

Vagy SOHA.


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> néha


 
alkalmasint


----------



## rot (2008 December 11)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

néhanap


----------



## bellus (2008 December 11)

párnapja


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 11)

akkor


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 11)

remek


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 11)

Korabeli


----------



## FooWong (2008 December 11)

pap


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 11)

Palipa1 írta:


> Korabeli



írásban


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

neked


----------



## bellus (2008 December 12)

dombornyomással...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

legyezővel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

legyezgetve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

esténként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

törlőronggyal


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

lázasan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

nekigyűrkőzve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

ellépegetve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

ellibenünk


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

kísérgetünk


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 12)

kergetőző


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

örvendező


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 12)

összegabalyodva


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 12)

anomália


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 12)

araszolás


----------



## Lylei (2008 December 12)

giliszta


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> araszolás


 
simogatás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

sokkolás


----------



## MykeNg (2008 December 13)

elektromosság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

gyertyafény


----------



## doboztam (2008 December 13)

keringő


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

Wien


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

Nürnberg


----------



## évanna (2008 December 13)

gördülékeny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

nyúlós


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

gumiember


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nyúlós



savanyú


----------



## kimster (2008 December 13)

keserű


----------



## Polli46 (2008 December 13)

orvosság

*Lelked az érzelmeid összességének tárháza. *(Walsch)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

Polli46 írta:


> orvosság
> 
> *Lelked az érzelmeid összességének tárháza. *(Walsch)



bocsi, de itt az előzőszó utolsó betűjével kell az új szót kezdeni...


----------



## bellus (2008 December 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> savanyú


 
uborka


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

alma


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

asztal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

letelepszel


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

lekezel


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 13)

lépesméz


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 13)

zizegő


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

ősember


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

rokonság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

gondnok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

kortárs


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

sorstárs


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

szomorú


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

unatkozó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

otthonülő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

örömködik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

komolyan ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

nagyon


----------



## gucciedward (2008 December 14)

nagyonnagyon


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

néhanapján


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

netán...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

nehezen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

nézegetem


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

megértem


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

megengedem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

meglepő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

őszinte


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

elegendő


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

őrjárat


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

tanitvány


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

nyúlcipő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

őrjítő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

trunci írta:


> nyúlcipő


 
Ha lehetne, egyesével írkálj !
Két napot úgyis várnod kell a húsz beírásod után !

Vagyis: kár a gőzért !:mrgreen:


----------



## évanna (2008 December 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> őrjítő



ördögi


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

idegen


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

narancs


----------



## trunci (2008 December 14)

csokor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

rózsa


----------



## bellus (2008 December 14)

agave


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

ecetes


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

sebes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

settenkedő


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 14)

őzlábú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

útcaseprő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

ősember


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 14)

rémség


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 14)

ginzeng


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 14)

gézengúz


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 14)

zergeszőr


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

szörnyeteg


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

tegnap


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

naprakész


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

készenlét


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

lételem


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

emlékkép


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

képeslap


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

lapraszerelt


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

Elte


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

tevékeny


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

kenyér


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

értekezés


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

éspedig


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

igazgató


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

tótágas


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

ágasfa


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

farakás


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

áskálódik


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

ikra


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

rabló


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

lófarok


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

rokfortos


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

ostábla


----------



## cocoabox (2008 December 14)

lakásavató


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

schererjani írta:


> zergeszőr


 
rókaprém


----------



## bellus (2008 December 15)

mackónadrág


----------



## évanna (2008 December 15)

gavallér


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

remekel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

lenyűgöző


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

örömteli


----------



## krinya1 (2008 December 15)

ünnep


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

pünkösd


----------



## krinya1 (2008 December 15)

május


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

hegyekel írta:


> pünkösd



decemberben??


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

nyáron ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

nahát


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

tényleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

gondolhattam


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

megérezted


----------



## Zsüzsüke (2008 December 15)




----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

dolgoztam


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 15)

máskor


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

rendszeresen


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

nehezen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

nem


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

merész


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

szertelen


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

nehézkes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

szórakozottság


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 15)

gondolkozás


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 15)

sejtelem


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

megérzés


----------



## fairygirl (2008 December 16)

intuíció


----------



## bj13835 (2008 December 16)

óhaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

bellus írta:


> megérzés



szokás


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

segítség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

gesztus


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

sérelem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

miért (?)


----------



## Messor (2008 December 16)

csak


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

Messor írta:


> csak



bocsi, de az előzőszó utolsó betűjével kellett volna kezdened az újszót..., azaz, 't"-vel


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

találgass!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

sokszor


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

rengettegszer


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

remek


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

kellemes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

sikeres


----------



## delfin499 (2008 December 16)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND


Nyugalom
"Hiába minden dal ,hang és zörej, ha néha nem jön el a teljes csend"


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

delfin499 írta:


> Nyugalom
> "Hiába minden dal ,hang és zörej, ha néha nem jön el a teljes csend"



ez már menetközben módosult..., amit beidéztél, az az asszociációs topikban van


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 16)

Eniko05 írta:


> sikeres


 

szerencsés


----------



## Csakmoncsi (2008 December 16)

sors


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 16)

siklik


----------



## Csakmoncsi (2008 December 16)

havas


----------



## bellus (2008 December 16)

sielés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 16)

szánkó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

olajozás


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

sörfőzde


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

ebéd


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

délben


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

naponként


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

telente


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

esetenként


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

terítő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

örvendetes


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

sajnálatos


----------



## Hiker (2008 December 16)

sajtburger


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Róbert


----------



## Hiker (2008 December 16)

takarítónő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

Őrség

(hely..)


----------



## Hiker (2008 December 16)

*gólya*

_(Az Őrség itt van mellettünk... Sokat túrázok arra..._


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

aranyalma

(jó Neked!)


----------



## Hiker (2008 December 16)

ajándék


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

keresztes


----------



## isolda (2008 December 16)

sötét


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

teveszőr


----------



## isolda (2008 December 16)

tétlenkedik


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

kezdet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

hegyekel írta:


> teveszőr



remegés


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 16)

sikít


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

tervez


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 16)

zeng


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

gesztus


----------



## boom (2008 December 16)

sor


----------



## boom (2008 December 16)

régi


----------



## boom (2008 December 16)

ige


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

eleven


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

neveletlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

nevetős


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

sirós


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

sajnálkozón


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

nagyon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

nemán....


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

nemigazán...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

nahát


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

természetes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

sikeres


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

savanyú


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

ugyanmár


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

rendes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

simulékony


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

nyilt


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 16)

tilt


----------



## bellus (2008 December 17)

találgat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 17)

tétovázik


----------



## Anytha0902 (2008 December 17)

taktikázik


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 17)

körbenéz


----------



## Eagle1261 (2008 December 17)

zord


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 17)

didereg


----------



## Lilith Dark (2008 December 17)

Tél


----------



## Ravald (2008 December 17)

Lajstrom


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

Mikulás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

segítség


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

galiba


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

alakul


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

látom


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 18)

mosoly


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

jókedv


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

vídámság


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

gondtalanság


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

gondolázás


----------



## alberth (2008 December 18)

sétálás


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

sokszor


----------



## alberth (2008 December 18)

remegve


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

elfelejtve


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

ejtőernyő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

örvendező


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

ölelő


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

öleb


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

barát


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

tesó


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

Ozirisz


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

szónokol


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

lotyogó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

ordító


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

ordibáló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

olajozó


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

ondoláló


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

otthon?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

Noszvajon


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

nahát


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

tényleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

gondolhatnánk


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

kibírhatatlan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

nahát


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

tanuló


----------



## szine (2008 December 18)

óbester


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

rajztanár


----------



## Kati5505 (2008 December 18)

rajztábla


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 18)

aquarell


----------



## robur (2008 December 19)

festőállvány


----------



## bellus (2008 December 19)

robur írta:


> festőállvány


nyomdafesték


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 19)

kifestő


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

őrizne


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 19)

engedelmes


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 19)

segítő


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 19)

őriző


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 19)

ösztön


----------



## valeryy (2008 December 19)

nagylelkű


----------



## bellus (2008 December 20)

ügybuzgó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

okos


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

sármos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

sikk


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

kisvasút


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

tovafut


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

távolodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

közeledik


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

kapaszkodik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

kidűl


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 20)

lehet..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 20)

talán


----------



## musical1 (2008 December 20)

nahát


----------



## beabea1 (2008 December 20)

tovább


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 20)

bármerre


----------



## cpipe (2008 December 20)

előre


----------



## nyulbocs (2008 December 20)

pajtás


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

nyulbocs írta:


> pajtás


 
pajás, sáros

(Mindig az utolsó betűvel következi...)


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

cpipe írta:


> előre


előre

erőrekap (pl)


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 21)

példakép


----------



## évanna (2008 December 21)

páratlan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 21)

némiképp


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

papucs


----------



## évanna (2008 December 21)

csillár


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 December 21)

rágógumi


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

ismeretlen


----------



## minisz (2008 December 21)

szerelem


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 21)

hegyekel írta:


> ismeretlen


 
Kérem a szót *"n"* betűvel! Köszi!


----------



## Az Öreg (2008 December 21)

ha van magertes van szeretet ha van szeretet minden elerheto es nincsenek akadajok mit le ne lehetne kuzdeni


----------



## Az Öreg (2008 December 21)

a megertes es szeretet a csalad fo tartooszlopa


----------



## Az Öreg (2008 December 21)

kiss


minisz írta:


> szerelem


addig szeress mig elek azutan tiszteld az emlekeket


----------



## Az Öreg (2008 December 21)

melegre es napsutesre majd hat honap mulva gondolhatun addig csak a vagy marad


----------



## Az Öreg (2008 December 21)

csocsike írta:


> Falusi SZOVALTAS


kocsmaba a kibekules:555:


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

hegyekel írta:


> Kérem a szót *"n"* betűvel! Köszi!


 
Nagykarácsony


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 26)

nyuszi


----------



## lujza38 (2008 December 26)

irgalom


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 26)

merészség


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 December 26)

hegymászás


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 26)

gondolatsor


----------



## cerebellum63 (2008 December 26)

gabocza64 írta:


> hegymászás


 
ez mi???


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 December 26)

cerebellum63 írta:


> ez mi???



Olvasd el a topic indulását és akkor megérted.


----------



## kutya5 (2008 December 26)

... a macska meg GYAKRAN eszik a ka*romból....*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 28)

cerebellum63 írta:


> gondolatsor



regé*ny*


----------



## marcipan007 (2008 December 28)

novella


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 28)

alaphang


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

garantálhat


----------



## Palipa1 (2008 December 28)

tilthat


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

továbbit


----------



## szagi_ (2008 December 28)

hatalmas


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

sokadalom


----------



## szagi_ (2008 December 28)

lomtalanít


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 28)

tanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

leborul


----------



## SIldiko23 (2008 December 29)

hódol


----------



## Lili1013 (2008 December 29)

lankad


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

dalol


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

lovagol


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

legyez


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

zenél


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 December 29)

lépeget


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

tereget


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

tologat


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

tárogat


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

tilt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

ténfereg


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

gitározó


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

orgonál


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

lantos zenész


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

szőlész


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

szülész


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

szobrász


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

szakács..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

csoportos


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> csoportos


 
sokat írtam...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

megválaszolom....


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

megvárom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

mindjárt


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

tehetem


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

mondtam


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

mikor?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

régen


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

nemtudom..


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

majd....


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

divatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

sokszor


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

reszketős


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 29)

sikamlós


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

súlyos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

sebezhető


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

őrizendő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

igényes


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

sótlan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

nyers


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

savanyú


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

uborka


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

apróság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

gezemice


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 29)

elmegyek...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

kár


----------



## derwis (2008 December 29)

soha már


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 29)

remélem


----------



## nemelek (2008 December 29)

mihamarabb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 30)

boldogan


----------



## Angkor (2008 December 30)

nyugalom


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

másik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 30)

következő


----------



## npkata (2008 December 30)

őszinteség


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

gondolatban


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

nézet


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 31)

természetesen


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

nagyon


----------



## Siera (2008 December 31)

neves


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

sikeres


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

soros


----------



## Tinoru (2008 December 31)

sáros


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

sértett


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

tudom..


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

mert ?!


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

tanítás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

suli


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

iskola


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

alapfokon


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

nehezebben


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

nane !


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

elsőre


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

elhihetem ?


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

miért ne?


----------



## macskusz12 (2009 Január 1)

esőben


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

népesség


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

magány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

nyaraló


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

éden


----------



## doktorur (2009 Január 1)

Ópusztaszeren


doki


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 1)

Pesten


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 1)

doktorur írta:


> Ópusztaszeren
> 
> 
> doki


Nagykarácsony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

nyaralá*s*


----------



## istvanszilagyi (2009 Január 1)

sielés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

séta


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Január 1)

andalgás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 2)

sietőse*n*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

neheze*n*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 2)

nézelődve


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

elevene*n*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 2)

nevetgélve


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

eredménytelenü*l*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 2)

lelombozol


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 2)

lórugás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 2)

sérelem


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

megbékélés


----------



## bkpkatika (2009 Január 2)

siker


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

rohamozhat


----------



## bkpkatika (2009 Január 2)

takaros


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

sóhajthatsz


----------



## bkpkatika (2009 Január 2)

szivedből


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

..lelkedből


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

lényedből


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 2)

figyelemből


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 2)

megértésből


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 3)

Berri írta:


> lényedből


 

lelkesen


----------



## ladiva (2009 Január 3)

A rombolás nem mindig jelent pusztítást, lehet ÉPÍTÉS is.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> lelkesen


 
nálatok


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 3)

kívülálló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

ólálkodó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 3)

orvtámadó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

otthon


----------



## menczel (2009 Január 3)

néni


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

Ilonka


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

adoma


----------



## gizko52 (2009 Január 3)

adat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

tárgy


----------



## katkam19 (2009 Január 3)

yvetot


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

tormaszósz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

szerenád


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

dalolás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 3)

sikamlósan


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

nehézkes


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 3)

siránkozás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 3)

sajnálhatsz


----------



## Berri (2009 Január 4)

veszettül


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 4)

védőoltás


----------



## BlackFairy (2009 Január 4)

sárkány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

nyomkereső


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

őserő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

ördöglakat


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

technika


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

alaposság


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 4)

gazdaságosság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

gyakorlat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

teszi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

ismertté


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

érdekessé


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

egészében


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

nemán...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 4)

nicsak !


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

kicsap


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

perel


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 4)

látogat


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

tisztánlá*t*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

tisztít


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 4)

téblábol


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 4)

lehangol


----------



## Plimpi (2009 Január 4)

letör


----------



## katkam19 (2009 Január 4)

repül


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 4)

lófütyi


----------



## jj_balu (2009 Január 4)

igaz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

zavaró


----------



## jj_balu (2009 Január 4)

óvadék


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

kamatláb


----------



## msnboy (2009 Január 4)

pénz


----------



## pekte (2009 Január 4)

zsozsó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 4)

óramű


----------



## Éva67 (2009 Január 4)

űrhajó


----------



## Éva67 (2009 Január 4)

óraszíj


----------



## Éva67 (2009 Január 4)

játék


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

kerülő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

ősiség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 5)

gyökerek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

kalandok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 5)

küldetés


----------



## Csillag.i.m (2009 Január 5)

siker


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

remek!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 5)

következtetés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

símulás


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

sorkövetés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

salakanyag


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

gargalizál


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

lajtorja


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

aranyos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

serkentő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

örömteli


----------



## jasmin101 (2009 Január 5)

ivókúra


----------



## csabi55 (2009 Január 5)

Dehogy rombol aki épít, SZÉPÍT.


----------



## l-petra (2009 Január 5)

Az idoseket pedig TISZTELNI illik


----------



## l-petra (2009 Január 5)

Jaj bocsanat, leragadtam az idoseknel.
A szepitre a valaszom: SZINEK


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 5)

De aki SZINEK-et használ a KIPINGÁL.


----------



## Csab. (2009 Január 5)

Az TÜNDÖKÖL igazán amit a természet KIPINGÁL-t


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

jasmin101 írta:


> ivókúra


aranykor


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 5)

rovásírás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

savanyú


----------



## tuni66 (2009 Január 5)

úszómester


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

rakható


----------



## tuni66 (2009 Január 5)

óra


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

ajánlatos


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 5)

sokadalom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

mulatós


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

sietős


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

sós


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 5)

savanyú


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

unalmas


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

siralmasan


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

nahát


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 5)

támaszték


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

tényleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

gondolkodó


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 5)

óhatatlanul


----------



## jj_balu (2009 Január 5)

lépést tart


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

tartóoszlop


----------



## jj_balu (2009 Január 5)

piramis


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

sóbarlang


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

gyúrma


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 5)

maholnap


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

pénteken


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 5)

gyorsan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

nyugalom !


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

mindíg


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

gereblye


----------



## AlesGy (2009 Január 6)

elixír


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

remekül


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

lélegzetelláítóan


----------



## AlesGy (2009 Január 6)

nevetve


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

elengedve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

elsöprően


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

normális


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

széplelkű


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

üröm


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

méreg


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 6)

harag


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> méreg



gond


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 6)

diafilm


----------



## Optimista (2009 Január 6)

magtár


----------



## tax30 (2009 Január 6)

rétegelemzés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

szelekció


----------



## zsebibaba007 (2009 Január 6)

óra


----------



## AlesGy (2009 Január 6)

agyafúrt


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 6)

tökéletes


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

símulékony


----------



## zsebibaba007 (2009 Január 6)

nyúlós


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

sótlan


----------



## ushy (2009 Január 6)

nehézség


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Január 6)

gerinc


----------



## ushy (2009 Január 6)

cukorborsó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

olajoshal


----------



## mixi12 (2009 Január 6)

tökéletesség


----------



## ushy (2009 Január 6)

gépház


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

hegyekel írta:


> olajoshal




lepény


----------



## mixi12 (2009 Január 6)

nyakatekert


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

tolltartó

bocsi a 76205 miatt! Máshová akartam?


----------



## SzőgyImi (2009 Január 6)

Az alkohol nem építi, csak szépíti a dolgokat.


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 6)

hegyekel írta:


> tolltartó
> 
> bocsi a 76205 miatt! Máshová akartam?


 
ólomköpeny


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

röntgen-aszisztens


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 7)

rendelő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

nemelek írta:


> ólomköpeny


 
nyúlcipő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

őrtorony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

nyergesvontató


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

oroszkrémtorta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

anyacsavar


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

ragtapasz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

szalagfűrész


----------



## Lizka (2009 Január 7)

nehéz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> szalagfűrész


 
szeletel


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

leszel


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

lepereg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

gond


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

dobol


----------



## Lizka (2009 Január 7)

hegyekel írta:


> dobol


 bolha


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 7)

alakulat


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 7)

terv


----------



## Tenzin7 (2009 Január 7)

Aki rombol az keveset dorombol,de... sokat dörömböl.


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Január 7)

Palipa1 írta:


> terv



változat


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

Tinoru!

Palipa után -r- betűvel kell írni!
rigófütty...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

Tinoru írta:


> változat


 

többszínűség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

gazdagság


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 8)

gátlástalanság?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

gonoszkodó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

operatív


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

vádló


----------



## Jaky (2009 Január 8)

ártatlan


----------



## zsooofiii (2009 Január 8)

okoskodó


----------



## Nem tudhatom (2009 Január 8)

kolléganő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> vádló


 
okol*ó*


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 8)

Jaky írta:


> ártatlan


 
+zsooofiii
+Nem tudhatom

Szabályok!!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> okol*ó*


 
orditózhat*sz*


----------



## joszoka (2009 Január 8)

viszolyogtató


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

hegyekel írta:


> orditózhat*sz*



szókimondó


----------



## szolinacica (2009 Január 8)

ókor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

remek


----------



## Alex64 (2009 Január 8)

Tegnap és ma remekül éreztem magam barátnőm karjaiban. 

szerető

Ui.: Mielőtt folytatná bár ki olvassa el a szabályt. Első oldal első hozzászólás.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

Alex64 írta:


> Tegnap és ma remekül éreztem magam barátnőm karjaiban.
> 
> szerető
> 
> Ui.: Mielőtt folytatná bár ki olvassa el a szabályt. Első oldal első hozzászólás.



tévedsz! azóta már menetközben változott, mert az, amiről beszélsz, az az asszociációs topik...

"k"-val kell folytani, kezdeni az új szót!


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 8)

kegyelem


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

mester*i*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

ismerkedés


----------



## Ramdac (2009 Január 8)

köszönet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

tévedés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> tévedés


sarokkő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

örömteli


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

izgágaság


----------



## Ramdac (2009 Január 8)

gargarizál


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 8)

lebbencs


----------



## Ramdac (2009 Január 8)

csenevész


----------



## faron (2009 Január 8)

lötyi


----------



## gabocza64 (2009 Január 8)

imádat


----------



## Ramdac (2009 Január 8)

tolongás


----------



## E-noa (2009 Január 9)

sejtmag


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 9)

gondolat


----------



## bernike78 (2009 Január 9)

tévhit


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 9)

tanulság


----------



## Demim65 (2009 Január 9)

Máv


----------



## Alex64 (2009 Január 9)

Volán
Ui: ha már közlekedés


----------



## Judita2 (2009 Január 9)

Sztrájk !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 9)

bellus írta:


> tanulság


 
gördülékeny


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 10)

nyúlós


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

sikamlós


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 10)

sózás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

sivalkodik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 10)

kárálva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

alakoskodva


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

aggályosan


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

naplopó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

omladozó


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

olvadó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

óhaj


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

jókívánság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

gesztus


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

semmiség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

gondolod?


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

dereng


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

gondterhelten....


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

nyugi


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

igenis!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

sarokban


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 10)

sereg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

gerelyezhetsz


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

szoktam


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

mikor?


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 10)

reggel


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 10)

lehetőleg....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 10)

gesztenyézhetsz


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 10)

szeretettel


----------



## gabocza64 (2009 Január 10)

lelkesen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 10)

nemes


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 10)

selymes


----------



## unitron (2009 Január 10)

sokoldalú


----------



## Hannoka (2009 Január 11)

undorito


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 11)

oldalgó


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 11)

óramű


----------



## qwetry (2009 Január 11)

pontos


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 11)

beabea1 írta:


> óramű


 
*ü*teme*s*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

sajáto*s*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 11)

szenvedő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

ősrégi


----------



## b4rn1k4 (2009 Január 11)

haza


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

hegyekel írta:


> ősrégi


 
ismeretle*n*..
Úgy kell játszani, hogy az utolsó válasz utolsó betűjével írjad az új szót..
Most *-n-* betű lesz a következő szó első hangja...Köszönjük!


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 11)

névtelen


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 11)

nincs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

csarnokvíz


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 11)

zárva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 11)

ajtó


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 11)

óra


----------



## batga (2009 Január 11)

akól


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 11)

libegő


----------



## nyiju (2009 Január 11)

őrség


----------



## batga (2009 Január 11)

gazdasszony


----------



## Emese55 (2009 Január 11)

nyúl


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

lakosság


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 11)

granadírmars


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

Sóhajok hídja


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 11)

bító


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

faültetés 

(témaváltás...)


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Emese55 írta:


> nyúl


 
Egy klasszikus:

De nem vérnyúl.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

hegyekel írta:


> Sóhajok hídja


 

Hidak Sóhaja.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Örök


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

szuperhaver írta:


> aszalt


 

aszalt aszfalt


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Marcell a pán.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Örök sóhaj.


----------



## thira (2009 Január 11)

hegyekel írta:


> faültetés
> 
> (témaváltás...)



aratás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 11)

magvetés


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 12)

búza mező


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

Őrség


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

csípő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

hegyekel írta:


> Őrség


 
gólyahír


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 12)

repül


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

szárnyalás


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

boldogság


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

család


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

kisbaba


----------



## tuni66 (2009 Január 12)

apróság


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

semmiség


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 12)

galagonya


----------



## mammi (2009 Január 12)

bokrok


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 12)

csipke


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 12)

matyó hímzés


----------



## Dia muci (2009 Január 12)

keresztöltés


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

népviselet


----------



## figo72 (2009 Január 12)

húsvéti locsolás


----------



## ansmann (2009 Január 12)

szoknya


----------



## figo72 (2009 Január 12)

pertli


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

bakancs


----------



## figo72 (2009 Január 12)

katona


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

ballagás


----------



## Demim65 (2009 Január 12)

virágcsokor


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 12)

randi


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 12)

Izolda


----------



## KPE (2009 Január 12)

ha már Oszvald Marika, akkor Csere László is...


----------



## tuni66 (2009 Január 12)

Akarat


----------



## laci19751 (2009 Január 12)

Teremőr


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 12)

reflex


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

xilol


----------



## mgitta (2009 Január 13)

lapát


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

takarít


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

törölget


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

tör


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

ront


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

tálal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

lehetséges


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 13)

talán


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 13)

nálad


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

dehogy


----------



## endre62 (2009 Január 13)

gyakran


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

néha


----------



## Demim65 (2009 Január 13)

Noé


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

Demim65 írta:


> Noé



"a" betűvel kellett kezdened...


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> néha


 
*a*lkalomadtán


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

naponként


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

télen-nyáron


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

néhanap


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

percről percre


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 13)

egyről-kettőre


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

eper


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

ribizli


----------



## pdiana (2009 Január 13)

izgalom


----------



## Széplak71 (2009 Január 13)

Egy jó KALAND sok izgalommal jár, ez teszi emlékezetessé!!!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

pdiana írta:


> izgalom


 
magyarság


----------



## XtraP (2009 Január 13)

gizgaz


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 14)

zizeg


----------



## malnaszem (2009 Január 14)

galamb


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

begy


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 14)

gyökér


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

répa


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

aszparágusz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 14)

szúrósak


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

készek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

kötődés


----------



## agata1979 (2009 Január 14)

sejtfal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

lelépés


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 14)

csalódás


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 14)

sirokkó


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 14)

ókori


----------



## anasztáz (2009 Január 14)

irka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

alom


----------



## szomory (2009 Január 14)

malom


----------



## Polli46 (2009 Január 14)

méla


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 14)

arany


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

nyaklánc


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

cikornyás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

síma


----------



## Magányos Farkas (2009 Január 15)

alagút


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

tárna


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

akasztófa


----------



## Echinacea (2009 Január 15)

farakás


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 15)

sivatag


----------



## alaplap (2009 Január 15)

garas


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 15)

szavanna


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

Andaluzia


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

alagút


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

temető


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

örömtelen


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

négyfalu


----------



## ansmann (2009 Január 15)

kocka


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

alaplap


----------



## Zandra (2009 Január 15)

számítógép


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

sumi írta:


> négyfalu



uttest


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 15)

országok útja


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 15)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:


 
uttest

takar*ó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

olajfol*t*


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 15)

tér


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 15)

rendetlensé*g*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

gono*sz*


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 15)

szállóige


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

eredet*e*


----------



## monika00 (2009 Január 16)

egyenes


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 16)

siralmas


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 16)

szánakozó


----------



## kszeifert (2009 Január 16)

óvóhely


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 16)

játékbarlang


----------



## viktormadarasz (2009 Január 16)

gumiharang


----------



## Macimandy (2009 Január 16)

babajáték


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 16)

viktormadarasz írta:


> gumiharang


*g*ólhelyze*t*


----------



## Macimandy (2009 Január 16)

titáni (bocsi)


----------



## kinguska (2009 Január 16)

eros


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 16)

bátor


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Január 16)

retek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 16)

káposzta


----------



## manna1 (2009 Január 16)

A türelem nagyon nagy energiát igényel az embertől, de megéri pocsékolni rá 

Szivárvány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

Eniko05 írta:


> káposzta


 
aszalás


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 17)

sirály


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

lyukas


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 17)

sötét


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

tónus


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

salak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 17)

kohó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

Ómasa


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 17)

aranykor


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

régi idő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 17)

ős kor?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

régebbi...


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 17)

izolál


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 17)

letakar


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

rátesz


----------



## manna1 (2009 Január 17)

el fed


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

manna1 írta:


> el fed


beborít


----------



## manna1 (2009 Január 17)

leburkol


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

manna1 írta:


> leburkol


becsomagol


----------



## manna1 (2009 Január 17)

bőröndbe tesz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 17)

manna1 írta:


> bőröndbe tesz


elutazik


----------



## weasel (2009 Január 17)

korcsolyázik


----------



## weasel (2009 Január 17)

kimér


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 17)

rászól


----------



## Sándor714 (2009 Január 17)

Forróság.


----------



## efha (2009 Január 17)

pálmafák


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 17)

nyár


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

strandolás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

síelés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

síkamlósan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

nyílegyenesen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

nosztalgia


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

álmodozás


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 18)

sóhajtás


----------



## titka (2009 Január 18)

emlék


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> sóhajtás


 sajnálkozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

szerénykedés


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

sajnálat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

távlat


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 18)

távcső


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

öregember


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 18)

rokkant


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

tolószékes(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

sérvbeteg


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

gyógykötés......


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

szobatiszta


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

aggódik......


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

kell


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

lehetőleg.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

gondnélkül


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

lopakodva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

akarattal


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

lemondással(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

lehet...


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

tehetelenség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

gesztus


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

sikk


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

kincses


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 18)

sekély


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

jeles


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 18)

sikeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

sikkes


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Január 18)

selymes


----------



## ecet79 (2009 Január 18)

sima


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

alapos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

szőrszálhasogató


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

óramű


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 18)

illő.....(?)


----------



## paprobert84 (2009 Január 18)

műtárgy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

bellus írta:


> illő.....(?)



örvendező


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

őrzővédő


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

őrködő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 18)

örömteli


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

ismerős


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 18)

sejt


----------



## Kedvesem (2009 Január 18)

tél


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

lelombozó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 18)

ombudszman


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

neszesemmi !


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 19)

igéret


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

tartandó...


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

hegyekel írta:


> tartandó...


 
orgona


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 19)

apátság


----------



## Shimi (2009 Január 19)

emészt,télen,nálunk,kivűl,látok,még,gereblyét,te

namost,bejutok,a letöltésekhez

de ha nem,akkor

nyűgös leszek,nagyon és megetetem a kutyát

és elmegyek pisilni is mert azt amúgy is kell

naponta legalább négyszer de többször is lehet

ha többször az ciki

de foghatod a nyuszira és akkor nincs gáz

de ha csak azért csinálod töbször mert jól esik a végén....:OD

akkor fordulj szipológushoz

vagy keress barátnőt magadnak

na még kilencet

most már csak 8 hiányzik

és hét

hat vitéz


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

eszeveszett


----------



## Shimi (2009 Január 19)

öt zászlós

4 sirály


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 19)

hegyekel írta:


> tartandó...


 

olykor...


----------



## Shimi (2009 Január 19)

3 yimmi tudevszky

2 yó lesz ez

1 kicsit már uncsi

0 az igazi zéró

-1 tuti ami tuti

-2 az igazi


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> olykor...


ravasz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

szelíd


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

Shimi nem tudnád abbahagyni?
Nem erről szól ez a fórum!


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> szelíd


diadal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

lelkesítő


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> lelkesítő


őrangyal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

látható


----------



## jadri (2009 Január 19)

óramutató


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 19)

sintér
jadrinak válaszolok akkor...


----------



## jadri (2009 Január 19)

ószeres


----------



## jadri (2009 Január 19)

rádió


----------



## jadri (2009 Január 19)

sallang


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

jadri írta:


> óramutató


 
ódon


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

nyelv


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

vacsora


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

antikvárium


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

mutáló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

óriási


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

igazi


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

izgalmas


----------



## Idhren (2009 Január 19)

kaland


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> izgalmas


 
sokkoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 19)

óhaj


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> óhaj


jóval


----------



## drea70 (2009 Január 19)

lehellet


----------



## hegyieme (2009 Január 19)

lét


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 19)

hegyieme írta:


> lét


tudat


----------



## trynyty (2009 Január 19)

takar


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Január 19)

rezeg


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 19)

gargalizál


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 19)

libben


----------



## Melinda091 (2009 Január 20)

nógat


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 20)

tovaszáll


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 20)

lebegve


----------



## currerbell (2009 Január 20)

vízben


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 20)

nézőbe


----------



## predator29 (2009 Január 20)

elmond


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 20)

dehogy


----------



## longinus (2009 Január 20)

Gyöngy


----------



## anyedetti52 (2009 Január 20)

gyorsvonat


----------



## Csibe76 (2009 Január 20)

teherautó


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 20)

óramű


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Január 20)

űrrakéta


----------



## Annanya (2009 Január 21)

ajtófélfa


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 21)

ablakkeret


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 21)

tok


----------



## Kiscsillag69 (2009 Január 21)

kerekded


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 21)

dorgál


----------



## mary-ann (2009 Január 21)

gyerekek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

kamaszok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 21)

kiábrándultak


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

kirándultak


----------



## lululu (2009 Január 21)

kislányok


----------



## dragon13 (2009 Január 21)

vihognak


----------



## DarkestVamp (2009 Január 21)

mosoly


----------



## lululu (2009 Január 21)

szeretet


----------



## Marcus13 (2009 Január 21)

sex


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

Xavér


----------



## lululu (2009 Január 21)

résenlét


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 21)

tartalom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 21)

mesélhet


----------



## Wiktus (2009 Január 21)

történetek


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 22)

kalandozás


----------



## dioo (2009 Január 22)

sáskajárás


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 22)

betakarítás


----------



## dioo (2009 Január 22)

Sertéspörkölt


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 22)

disznóölés


----------



## kalmarattila (2009 Január 22)

sültvér


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

dioo írta:


> sáskajárás


 
sületlenség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 22)

galiba


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

aranyos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 22)

sokszor


----------



## mary-ann (2009 Január 22)

munka


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

hát nekem erről az OTTHON jut eszembe (ha dolgozom, akkor haza akarok menni...)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> sokszor


 
rendszerin*t*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

továb*b*


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 22)

Balatonon korizá*s*


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 22)

síkos......


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 22)

sörös


----------



## dumalady (2009 Január 22)

satu


----------



## alex88 (2009 Január 22)

unalmas


----------



## dumalady (2009 Január 22)

hétköznapi


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

unalmas

sár


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 22)

részeg


----------



## alex88 (2009 Január 22)

állat


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

oroszlán


----------



## alex88 (2009 Január 22)

cica


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

*baba*

baba


----------



## alex88 (2009 Január 22)

ruha


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 22)

alak


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 23)

falak


----------



## czmiki (2009 Január 23)

ablak


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 23)

keret


----------



## paula (2009 Január 23)

pénz


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 23)

zenetábor


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 23)

rendezés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 23)

sorakozó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 23)

óraütés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 23)

serkentés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 23)

siker


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 23)

remény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 23)

nyárspolgár


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 23)

rakoncátlan


----------



## Marcsi44 (2009 Január 23)

rosszaság


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Marcsi44 írta:


> rosszaság


gézengúz:33:


----------



## Icu-s (2009 Január 24)

ördögfióka


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

Icu-s írta:


> ördögfióka



akaratos (az utolsó betű legyen az újszó első betűje!kiss)


----------



## Icu-s (2009 Január 24)

serdülés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 24)

sakkozó


----------



## Sisca (2009 Január 24)

Ólom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 24)

mocorog


----------



## Sisca (2009 Január 24)

gerenda


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 24)

ajtó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

óhaj


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> óhaj


jószerencse


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

ezerszer


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> ezerszer


reménytelen:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nem hiszem


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> nem hiszem


már megint


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

talán....


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> talán....


nocsak


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kételkedsz?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> kételkedsz?


én......................


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

B.U. írta:


> én......................



folytassad, légyszí!kiss, ez játék..., "sz"-szel...


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kedves (szia!)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 24)

Eniko05 írta:


> kedves (szia!)


szivélyes


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

szeretnivaló


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

órarugó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

olvadozó


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

omladozó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

olyan


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

nappal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

lehet


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nemán


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

némán(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nahát


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

talált


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

tényleg...


----------



## huanita2 (2009 Január 24)

galagonya


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

alapos


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

sikamlós


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sejtelmes


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

sejtettem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

mert??


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

titok


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kegyetlen


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

nos?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

semmi


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

ilyesztgetsz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

szeretnéd??


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

dologra


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

akarod?


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

....dehogy.....


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

dehogynem (bocsi lekéstem)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

most??


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

....tovább....


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

tüstént (bellus mint a villám)


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

tartalmasan.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

néha


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

alkalmasint


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

tetszik


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

kitünő!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

örvendetes


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

sikeres?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sejthetően


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

...nem adom fel....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

lehetetlen


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

nem biztos....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

bellus írta:


> nem biztos....



sejtettem


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

....miért?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

találgattam


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

megeszlek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kínlódnál???


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

lankadatlan


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nemhiszem


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

meggyőzlek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kezdheted...


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

drágaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

gondolod??


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

dicsérlek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

kellene??


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

elkelne


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

elfelejtheted....


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

döbbenetes


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sikkes


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

sokkoló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

oldódj....


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

játszottál


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

lehet


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

tűrhetetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nemond


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

dinnye


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

együnk


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

Új vagyok, de szeretem az ilyeneket: 
a dinnyéről nekem a NYÁR jutott eszembe!


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

köszöntem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

Koben írta:


> Új vagyok, de szeretem az ilyeneket:
> a dinnyéről nekem a NYÁR jutott eszembe!



bocsi, de ez már változott, az az asszociáció, amiról írsz...
itt az előttedlévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

efranky írta:


> köszöntem



mindenjót


----------



## efranky (2009 Január 24)

tetszett


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

tamburin


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

Köszi, nem olvastam végig az egészet, csak az elején néztem, hogy miről szól a dolog

motyogtam


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

nonverbális


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

hát mire megírtam, már ez sem volt aktuális

nevetés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sokatmondó


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

óramutató
(kicsit elvesztettem a fonalat)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

odafigyelés


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

sajtolás


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

sósav


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

sétálás


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

vasaló


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

órarend


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

dalold


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

dékán


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

netán


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

nicsak


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

nótázz


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

zeng


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

gigantikus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

Nyuszibogyó írta:


> nicsak



kinézhetsz


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

szereplés


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

sors


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sokszorosan


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

naplemente


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

nincsenek


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

eresz


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

szökevény


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

nyuszi


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

illem


----------



## Era53 (2009 Január 24)

Az idősek koruknál fogva BÖLCSEK...


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

mivan


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

valaki


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

valaki hogy jön az n-hez? 

igazgatás


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

nem tudomDD elnéztem

simulékony


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

nyálas


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sajnos


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

simán


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

növényökológia


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

agybeteg


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

génmanipuláció


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

absztrakt


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

óvári


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

óvoda--->az előbb lemaradtam


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

aranyér


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

iparváros


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

salétromsav


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

vászon


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

nővér


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

révkalauz


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

reménység


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

zéropont


----------



## 78kata (2009 Január 24)

**

rigó


----------



## 78kata (2009 Január 24)

Teknős


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

sült


----------



## Esther68 (2009 Január 24)

tündér


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

róka


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

asztal


----------



## Dragon baby (2009 Január 24)

lepke


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

edény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nyaralóban


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

napozóban


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

napfény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nyár


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

rotunda


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

almapaprika


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

articsóka


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

almaital


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

léüzem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

must


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

törköly


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

josta


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

alaplap


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

paradicsom


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

mikroorganizmusok


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

kávécserje


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

egres


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

sajtkrém


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

mártás


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

sűrítmény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

nyalánkság


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

grillázs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

zseton


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

nyerőgép


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

pályatárs


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 24)

sorstárs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

sorstalanság


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

gondatlanság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

gondolat


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

tapasztalat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

tervezve


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

elveszve


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

egyszerre


----------



## tepievi1 (2009 Január 24)

eleven


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

nápolyi


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

illatanyag


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

galagonya


----------



## Koben (2009 Január 24)

aneurizma


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 24)

apoptózis


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 24)

semmiség


----------



## petya_1990 (2009 Január 24)

asus


----------



## mnefe (2009 Január 24)

gazdaságos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 24)

spórolósan


----------



## aranyam (2009 Január 25)

nagyanyám


----------



## blabla234 (2009 Január 25)

idős


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 25)

blabla234 írta:


> idős


kedves őszhajúkiss


----------



## melinda1981 (2009 Január 25)

újság


----------



## FiFike (2009 Január 25)

kedves öszhaju-

ujsag ????????


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

aranyam írta:


> nagyanyám



mostanra


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

akkorra


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

alkalmanként


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 25)

tüstént


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

tormaszósz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

szörppel


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

lámafarokszőr ( XD )


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

rendetlenkedő


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

őszinte


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

elégedetlenkedő


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

őrszem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

mulatságos


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

sokoldalú


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

újdonsült...


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

torz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

zseni


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

illegális


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

serkentő


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

ősz (nagyon az "ő"-re mész )


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

zavaró(?)


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

óvatos (nem )


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

sejtettem


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

motivál


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

lehet


----------



## wildduck (2009 Január 25)

akarom


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

tuti


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

Herufer írta:


> tuti



ismerős


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

simán


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

nehezen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

netán


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

nagyon


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

nézőpont


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

talán


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

napisten


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

naháááát


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

tiltakozó


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

óvatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

sejtettem


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

sokoldalú


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

útálatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

sohasem


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

mindig


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

gondolod?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

derengő


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

őz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 25)

zsarnok


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

konok


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

katalán


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

nyomjátok


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

kifáradtatok? XD


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

kevés


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

szóláncot


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

tettetek


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

ki


----------



## Herufer (2009 Január 25)

ide XD


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 25)

eddig


----------



## aranyam (2009 Január 25)

manapság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

galamb


----------



## Jovigirl (2009 Január 25)

bokor


----------



## meima9 (2009 Január 25)

rigó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

oposszum


----------



## nanu64 (2009 Január 25)

makadám


----------



## MiD (2009 Január 25)

mellesleg


----------



## evli (2009 Január 25)

lehetetlen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 25)

MiD írta:


> mellesleg


gerle


----------



## daniel2 (2009 Január 26)

turbékol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 26)

leszáll


----------



## carly (2009 Január 26)

lemez


----------



## Husesz (2009 Január 26)

kazetta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 26)

carly írta:


> lemez


 
zeneszám


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

melódia


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 26)

hegyekel írta:


> melódia


andalitó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

tópart


----------



## huanita2 (2009 Január 26)

tea


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 26)

aranyrög


----------



## zöldike (2009 Január 26)

g[FONT=&quot]ör[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ögdinnye[/FONT]


----------



## Koalamacika (2009 Január 26)

elem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 26)

zöldike írta:


> g[FONT=&quot]ör[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ögdinnye[/FONT]



ezermester


----------



## Hoka08 (2009 Január 26)

rántotta


----------



## Szender (2009 Január 26)

almapaprika


----------



## K.Andrea1979 (2009 Január 26)

Szender írta:


> almapaprika


aranygaluska


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 26)

almatorta


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 26)

asztalterítő


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 27)

őssejt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

terminus


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 27)

századok


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 27)

kezdetek


----------



## minimoriss (2009 Január 27)

Kutyatej


----------



## ninira (2009 Január 27)

járulék


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 27)

kölcsön


----------



## mokus5 (2009 Január 27)

munkahely


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 27)

jótállás (az utolsó betűvel kezdj)


----------



## attila33 (2009 Január 27)

szuper


----------



## clio404 (2009 Január 27)

fantasztikus


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

attila33 írta:


> szuper


 
repülőgép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Január 27)

pilóta


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 27)

aránytalanság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

Gellérthegy


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 27)

gyógyfürdő


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 27)

őrült


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 27)

talentum


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

mennyei


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

isteni


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

ilyentájt


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

tartani


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

illendő


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

őrködni


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

igyekszem


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

megértem


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

megyek :..:


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

mammut írta:


> megyek :..:


 
kár :..:


----------



## minimoriss (2009 Január 28)

remény


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 28)

nyeremény


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

nyűg


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

gondolod :?:


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

dörmög


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

gond


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

dér


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

ráncos


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

sarok


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

kerítés


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

sál


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

lepedő


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 28)

őrhely


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

Lyukasfog


----------



## Gabriello (2009 Január 28)

garnélarák


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

kabalajáték


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

hegyekel írta:


> kabalajáték


karóra


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

B.U. írta:


> karóra


 
Aranybulla...


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

hegyekel írta:


> Aranybulla...


ajtózár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

rete*sz*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

hegyekel írta:


> rete*sz*


szívbeteg


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 28)

gondolod :?:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

mammut írta:


> gondolod :?:


dehogy


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Január 28)

gyanús


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 28)

szomorú


----------



## athelio (2009 Január 28)

depresszió


----------



## Papeen (2009 Január 28)

önmarcangoló


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

óraütés


----------



## MrsLevendula (2009 Január 28)

szívdobbanás


----------



## emsi (2009 Január 28)

Bölcsesség


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 28)

galagonya


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

azalea


----------



## bilagit (2009 Január 28)

aranka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

azóta


----------



## Kenderfóka (2009 Január 28)

várom


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 29)

hívom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

megkeresed


----------



## ago55 (2009 Január 29)

dalolhatnak


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

kedvükre


----------



## zolt21 (2009 Január 29)

kicsodak


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

zolt21 írta:


> kicsodak



kereskedők (bocsi, az utolsó betűvel kellett volna kezdened:"e" betűvel...)


----------



## valeryy (2009 Január 29)

kapálódzik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

kutat


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 29)

takar


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 29)

rendbeszed


----------



## zsebine (2009 Január 29)

Dalol


----------



## zsebine (2009 Január 29)

Lépeget


----------



## :)mandala (2009 Január 29)

dalol


----------



## zsebine (2009 Január 29)

:)mandala írta:


> dalol


 Bocsi kicsit elöbb írtam.


----------



## zsebine (2009 Január 29)

:)mandala írta:


> dalol


 T-vel írj.Köszi


----------



## evli (2009 Január 29)

takarít


----------



## akuba (2009 Január 29)

türelmetlenkedik


----------



## aniko2 (2009 Január 29)

körülményes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)

szőrszálhasogató


----------



## bilagit (2009 Január 29)

ókori


----------



## Ladam (2009 Január 29)

régies


----------



## pilota peti (2009 Január 29)

megszentsegtelenithetetlenkedeseitekert.Ha tudsz hosszabbat kuld el.Udv peti


----------



## evaka (2009 Január 29)

elkelkáposztástalaníthatatlanságaitokért majdnem, a tiéd 1 karakterrel több


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Január 30)

bilagit írta:


> ókori


 ikon


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

népszerű


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 30)

üzenet


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Január 30)

telefon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

notesz


----------



## ago55 (2009 Január 30)

szerszám


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

munka


----------



## ago55 (2009 Január 30)

alkalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

megragadni


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

ismerős


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

szlogenek


----------



## ago55 (2009 Január 30)

kibúvó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

oktalanság


----------



## ago55 (2009 Január 30)

gyanakvás


----------



## viranc (2009 Január 30)

perpatvar


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 30)

ago55 írta:


> gyanakvás


sóhajtok


----------



## akuba (2009 Január 30)

kérlel


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 30)

látomás


----------



## mofan (2009 Január 30)

angyal


----------



## Ladee (2009 Január 30)

sokadalom


----------



## Evy_y (2009 Január 30)

túl sok


----------



## Ladee (2009 Január 30)

sír


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 30)

remény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 31)

nyugalom


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 31)

maradiság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 31)

gondterhelt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondterhelt


tehetetlen


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

nevetséges


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Noci87 írta:


> nevetséges


sajnálatraméltó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

Óperenciás


----------



## solafidesandor (2009 Január 31)

sivár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

rémísztő


----------



## LTNora (2009 Január 31)

őrzés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 31)

saláta


----------



## nemelek (2009 Január 31)

alaktalan


----------



## gellistvan (2009 Január 31)

víz


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Január 31)

zokni


----------



## 0spamme0 (2009 Január 31)

óvszer


----------



## Bordó (2009 Január 31)

tulipán


----------



## Bordó (2009 Január 31)

gyertya


----------



## Manuta (2009 Január 31)

alapítvány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

nyitány


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 1)

nyáron


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

nevelés


----------



## yavanne (2009 Február 1)

iskola


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

azóta


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

agárverseny


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

nyáriszünet


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

törökméz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

zárszerkezet


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

távolság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

gigantikus


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

siker


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

remek


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 1)

kiváló


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

ócskaság


----------



## szuperb (2009 Február 1)

ujdonság


----------



## vacckor (2009 Február 1)

gondolat


----------



## vacckor (2009 Február 1)

tanuló


----------



## vacckor (2009 Február 1)

óra


----------



## vacckor (2009 Február 1)

andalít


----------



## vacckor (2009 Február 1)

tipikus


----------



## Reginald23 (2009 Február 1)

senkiázi


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

íródeá*k*


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 1)

katakomba


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Február 1)

alagút


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 2)

térkép


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 2)

panoráma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

alpinista


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 2)

alkimista


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

áltudományok


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

kutatómunka


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 2)

analízis


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

szervetlen-kémia


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 2)

hegyekel írta:


> szervetlen-kémia


 
"s" betüvel kezdődjön


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

savany*ú*


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 2)

köszönöm

útonálló


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

óramutató

Én köszönöm! De az -sz-t és -ny-t el szokták fogadni...Így akkor tudom, Te másképpen értelmezed.....Semmi gond!!!Tartom ehhez magam!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

óceánkutatás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 2)

sarkvidék


----------



## Nissa (2009 Február 2)

Nemrég láttam, egy természet filmet Robin Williamsel, a delfinek életéről , komunikációjukról szólt.De nemcsak a befogott állatokról, hanem kint az óceánban.Nagyon érdekes volt.Én is szeretnék delfinekkel úszkálni.

harmónia


----------



## cseppcsay (2009 Február 2)

alkonyat


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 2)

tevegel


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 2)

látomás


----------



## realtime (2009 Február 2)

Boldogság


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 2)

gitárszóló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

olajfestmény


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 3)

nyalás(fagyi)


----------



## makarsz (2009 Február 3)

tengerpart


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

makarsz írta:


> tengerpart


téveszme


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 3)

eszmecsere


----------



## Tuni27 (2009 Február 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> eszmecsere


 
elenged


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

degesz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

szertelen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

nehezen


----------



## zeffyr (2009 Február 3)

nekem


----------



## ago55 (2009 Február 3)

megalodon


----------



## Tuni27 (2009 Február 3)

nárcisz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

szép


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

pipacs


----------



## ago55 (2009 Február 3)

cserepes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

samott


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

tipikus


----------



## Benningtonne (2009 Február 3)

állandó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

órajáték


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

hegyekel írta:


> tipikus



sejtelmes


----------



## Tuni27 (2009 Február 3)

savanyú


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

újszerű


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

ügyes


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

szolíd


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

derűs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

szerethető


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

örömteli


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

időtlen..


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 3)

nemes


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

sebezhető


----------



## Tuni27 (2009 Február 3)

őszinte


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

esetleg


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)

lehetőség


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)

remény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

ovics írta:


> lehetőség



gondtalan (az utolsó betűvel kezd, légyszí! KÖSZI!)


----------



## Tuni27 (2009 Február 3)

nélkülözhető


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)

őssejt


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondtalan (az utolsó betűvel kezd, légyszí! KÖSZI!)




Köszi,most jó?


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 3)

talán


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 3)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

akkor...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

jó játszást!


----------



## agica72 (2009 Február 3)

remélem


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 3)

megtalálod


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 3)

délután


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 3)

nyolckor


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 3)

rendben


----------



## FiFike (2009 Február 3)

nehéz


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 3)

zavaros


----------



## FiFike (2009 Február 3)

simulekony


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 3)

nyöszörgés


----------



## FiFike (2009 Február 3)

szenved


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 3)

démon


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

nevetés


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 4)

sörhas


----------



## FiFike (2009 Február 4)

pocak


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 4)

Manuta írta:


> sörhas


 
simogatás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

sepregetés


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 4)

sohaj


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

játszol?


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 4)

lehet


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

tegyed!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 4)

délig :?:


----------



## Moni24 (2009 Február 4)

galamb


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

bioritmus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 4)

sármos


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

snájdig


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 4)

gondola


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 4)

anyag


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 4)

gyurma


----------



## Norka80 (2009 Február 4)

agyag


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 4)

galacsin


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 4)

nemezis


----------



## BPanni (2009 Február 4)

siker


----------



## kjb007 (2009 Február 4)

öröm


----------



## BPanni (2009 Február 4)

mohóság


----------



## Tina1986 (2009 Február 5)

G_*őg*__*ős*_


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

silány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

nyílik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 5)

kizár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

remélhetőleg


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 5)

golfozás


----------



## mihalyinoemi (2009 Február 5)

si


----------



## tengericsillag (2009 Február 5)

biztonság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

mihalyinoemi írta:


> si


írásvetít*ő*


----------



## zsuzsimano (2009 Február 5)

őz


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

zúzmara


----------



## elvira (2009 Február 5)

didereg


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 5)

galamb


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

Barbi-baba


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

alkonypír


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

rónaság


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 6)

gorombaság


----------



## MiD (2009 Február 6)

madárijesztő


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 6)

őr


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 6)

rab


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

bárcsak


----------



## mindegyki (2009 Február 6)

kitérő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 6)

összefut


----------



## valerka (2009 Február 6)

találka


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 6)

alkalom


----------



## valerka (2009 Február 6)

madárpók


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

kép


----------



## ovics (2009 Február 6)

posta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

ablak


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

keret


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

tárolt


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

télire


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

eltesszük


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

kompótnak?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

kellene?


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

elkelne


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

egyszerre


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

elkanalazgatva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

álmodozva


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

apródonként


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

támolyogva


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

részegen


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> támolyogva


 
alkoholosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

nevetve


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

elmerngve


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

este


----------



## chesti (2009 Február 6)

fetrengve


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> este


 
elpilledve


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

elrettenve


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

elmenve


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

elesett


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

talpraáll


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 6)

leesik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

kifekszik


----------



## Böbe2006 (2009 Február 6)

elalszik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

kesereg


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 6)

gagyog


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

gondolkozik


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 6)

kalandozik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

kiperdül


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

lendületből


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

lelkesen


----------



## jjjjk (2009 Február 6)

örömmel


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> lelkesen


 
nekiveselkedve


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

eltéveszgetve


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

ellenőrizve.....!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

ellehetetlenkedő


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 6)

őrségben?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

néha


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 6)

alighanem


----------



## jjjjk (2009 Február 6)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

nyomoz


----------



## jjjjk (2009 Február 6)

kutya


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 6)

alabástrom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 6)

mesteri


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 6)

illesztés


----------



## zeffyr (2009 Február 6)

sejtelem


----------



## Barna medve (2009 Február 6)

metamorfózis


----------



## efro (2009 Február 6)

selymesen


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 6)

bársony


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 6)

Érintésed


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 6)

csókod


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 6)

Édes folyam melybe olvadok


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 6)

folyam mely a tengerbe ömlik...


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 6)

s öblünk ahol egy új napfelkelte vár


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 6)

s talán éltünk alkonya


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 6)

messze még a holdvilág, addig évezrednyi utak várnak emberi létbe sűrítve


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 6)

s hívnak messze a csillagok


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 6)

szíved csillaga csak nekem mi ragyog


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

nekem szemed, melyben ott rejtőznek a csillagok


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Egy nász mi két őrtüzet olvaszt


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

mely a vulkánból újabb lávát fakaszt


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

tavaszunk magvakat hintve szerelempázsitot hint újjáéledt lekünkre


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

melyből az öröklét fája is sarjad tán


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Egy porszem melyből az egységünk kihajt, s eloszlat minden felhőt s vihart


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

s a bodros felhőkből mindent megtisztító eső hullik alá


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

a eső minden félemet felold s feleslegessé vált gátjainkat a semmibe sepri


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

Ezt nem értem...Eltévedtetek??? El kéne olvasni a játékszabályt...


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

felelőtlenül


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

Bartuska nekünk így is jól esik, de nyugodtan közbe szólhatsz. Mellesleg igen olvastam a szabályzatot.


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Bartuska az egyszavas szabály ismerve vagyon ez a játék így jóval konstruktívabb nem?


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Vénusz Öröme mely mosolyodból rámsüt


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

Hedniskhjertad írta:


> Bartuska az egyszavas szabály ismerve vagyon ez a játék így jóval konstruktívabb nem?


 
Az utolsó szó felelőtlenül volt... ) talán a konstruktív megoldásként választ is kérnék ):555:


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 7)

Ezer bocsi, további kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

Ámor nyilával sebezve szivedet


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

Bartuska szerintem nyugodtan csatlakozz hozzánk, játéknak jó lesz a végén meg hagyunk egy szót a végére.


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

összekötve a szíveket s az egymásra emlékezéssel gyógyítva a sebeket


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

balzsam a jégbezárt szívekre


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

közös fényvédelembe burkolva kettőként is egy szívet


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

fáradtan roskadok az út kövére


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

karjaim erőt öntenek fáradt testedbe, szívem erőt önt fáradt lelkedbe


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

karommal tested, szívemmel lelked ölelem


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

emelj fel, hogy szálhassak újra messzi fellegekbe


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

ébredj lelkemmel, repülj édes színek szárnyám egy közös felhőbe hol csak közös létünk él


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

szemeim előtt szikrák cikáznak


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

piciny élő fények mélytenger szemedben


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

melyek megvilágítják a rejtett fájdalmakat


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

s gyógyuló sebeket eggyé forrásunk által


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

feladom


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Felkelek)


----------



## Berri (2009 Február 7)

új nap, új élet...


----------



## Hedniskhjertad (2009 Február 7)

Betelgeuse


----------



## dreamver (2009 Február 7)

csillag


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 7)

üstökös


----------



## szakoka (2009 Február 7)

armageddon


----------



## sanett (2009 Február 7)

bizalom


----------



## sanett (2009 Február 7)

csak, hogy ne legyen armageddon


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

katarzis


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

sikeres


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

szerencsés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

sokszorosan


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

néha


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

akármikor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

rendszeresen


----------



## moncsi sg1 (2009 Február 8)

Igaz BARÁT

csend: nem kellenek szavak,hogy tudjam a gondolatait.
társ: társam jóban, rosszban
állandóság: a jó barát olyan, mint a csillagok. nem mindig látom, de tudom, hogy ott van.
megértő és türelmes


----------



## moncsi sg1 (2009 Február 8)

Bocsi, kissé félreértelmeztem a játékot.

szóval, rendszeresen..............

új szó: rendszertelenül


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendszeresen


nehézkes

Mindig az előtted író utolsó betűjével írjál lécci egy szóT OK??


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

sikeresebben....


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> sikeresebben....


nagyvonaluan


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

nagyvonalakban...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

némiképp


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

pedig...hát


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

természetesen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

nem kétséges


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

sereghajtó


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 9)

óvó


----------



## szibi (2009 Február 9)

örző-védő


----------



## Qlee (2009 Február 9)

németjuhász


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

szibi írta:


> örző-védő


 
örömkönnyek


----------



## Fizzy (2009 Február 9)

határtalan szeretet


----------



## schp (2009 Február 9)

Ha van megértés akkor béke van


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

hegyekel írta:


> örömkönnyek



kellemesek


----------



## musical1 (2009 Február 9)

kiváló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

odaadó


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 9)

órásmester


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

rendezgetés


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

sérelmezés


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 9)

sajnálat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

tévedés


----------



## anybaba (2009 Február 9)

hegyekel írta:


> nehézkes
> 
> Mindig az előtted író utolsó betűjével írjál lécci egy szóT OK??


 


Sziasztok, még csak most regisztráltam, de már ezzel a játékkal sem bírok ! Az első oldalt olvastam, és más volt a lényege...


----------



## anybaba (2009 Február 9)

Persze, velem lehet beszélni !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 10)

*Persze (felelet rá...)*

egyenletes


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 10)

sebesség


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 10)

Sziasztok, itt valami nincs rendben!!! 
Az elején teljesen másról volt szó, vagy én nem tudnék olvasni???? Egy kissé elkanyarodott ez a topic, nem???


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 10)

Gongolom, hogy ráfelelős:

sebesség
- erre én: baleset


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 10)

mentők


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 10)

fehér köpeny

Ti is így gondoljátok? Bocsánat, ha túllőttem a célon.


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

Várd meg légyszi amíg valaki válaszol

kórház


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 11)

betegség


----------



## Andras0000 (2009 Február 11)

Gyógyszer


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 11)

remény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

nyugalom


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 11)

méltányosság


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

BuzasIrenke írta:


> Gongolom, hogy ráfelelős:
> 
> sebesség
> - erre én: baleset


 


Én úgy olvastam az elején, hogy valamiféle asszociáció lenne, be kéne írnod mi jutott eszedbe elsőre az előzőleg feladott szóról, és aztán adnod kellene egy új szót feladványként....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

Antikbakfis írta:


> méltányosság



gondtalanul


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

Bibocska írta:


> Én úgy olvastam az elején, hogy valamiféle asszociáció lenne, be kéne írnod mi jutott eszedbe elsőre az előzőleg feladott szóról, és aztán adnod kellene egy új szót feladványként....



bocsi, azóta már módosult..., az, amit leírtál, az az asszociációs topik...,kissitt az utolsó betűvel kezdeni az új szót...


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

Akkor az előző szó volt a "méltányosság"

Nekem erről azonnal az anyám jutott eszembe, aki soha életében nem dolgozott, 6 gyereket dobott el, nem is érdekelte mi lett velük, és most méltányossági alapon több, mint 100 ezer Ft-ot kap nyugdijként (a sok gyereke miatt) semmije sem volt és szintén méltányossági alapon került be egy otthonba, ahol 1 személyes szobája van telefonnal, mindennel és kiszolgálják..... persze, hogy nem akar onnan kijönni! Pedig "méltányossági alapon" én megpróbáltam törődni vele!  No, számomra ez aztán a méltányosság..... 

Következő szó:

boldogság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondtalanul


 
Latorca


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

aranyos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

sajnálatos messzeség...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

gyere közelebb


----------



## Bibocska (2009 Február 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> bocsi, azóta már módosult..., az, amit leírtál, az az asszociációs topik...,kissitt az utolsó betűvel kezdeni az új szót...


 
Akkor nem kellene rögtön az elején ezt kiírni????? Szerintetek ki a csoda olvassa el az összes oldalt. Természetes, hogy az első oldalon a szabályt megnézi az ember és ezt próbálja követni, nem menetközben kell módosítani, hanem nyitni akkor egy új topicot... Nem lehet bolondot csinálni az emberekből.... milyen játék az ilyen????? Ha így indult, akkor miért kell másképpen folytatni vagy elkanyarodni....????  No, minden szépet nektek, én már itt nem játszom, a tiszta és jól értelmezhető szabályokat szeretem... 
Üdv és további jó játékot!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> gyere közelebb


barátkozás..


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

szeretet


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

teheteség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

gond


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

dorgálás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

sajnálnám


----------



## Wasabi (2009 Február 11)

marad


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 11)

délig


----------



## kreppjancsi (2009 Február 11)

gömböc


----------



## Wasabi (2009 Február 11)

cica


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 11)

Wasabi írta:


> cica


ajvé/miez a játék?/


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

élvezetes


----------



## katubabu (2009 Február 11)

boldogság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 11)

gondolat?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 11)

tudás


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 11)

sok tanulás.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 11)

segítség


----------



## Steffike (2009 Február 11)

németóra


----------



## probalkozom (2009 Február 11)

aranyos


----------



## spilu (2009 Február 11)

sajnálom


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 11)

megbocsátás


----------



## szyanna (2009 Február 11)

sátor


----------



## szyanna (2009 Február 11)

raklap


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

papírusz


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 11)

szén


----------



## arpad13 (2009 Február 11)

napolaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 11)

játék


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

keszkenő


----------



## arpad13 (2009 Február 11)

őzgida


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

almárium


----------



## arpad13 (2009 Február 11)

magasles


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 12)

savanyúság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

galamb


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

hegyekel írta:


> galamb


boldog


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

galván


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

hegyekel írta:


> galván


neon


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 12)

napsütés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

sótart*ó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

ódivatú


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

úriszabó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

ólábú


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

úszómeste*r*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

rajt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

tovább


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

bonyolult


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

tavalyi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

ima


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

alázatosan


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

némán


----------



## Jencicó (2009 Február 12)

gyászol


----------



## jano35 (2009 Február 12)

táncol


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## rettegett (2009 Február 12)

pörgés


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Február 12)

McDonalds


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

Coca-Cola


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 12)

méreg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

Hahó Mindenki! 
A játékszabály a kezdetekhez képest menet közben megváltozott - nem tudhattátok!
Az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell új szót alkotni, ami - ha lehet - tartalmában, hangulatában kötődjön az előzőhöz, de ez nincs szigorúan véve, azaz nem kötelező.
További jó játékot!


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Február 12)

zsike43 írta:


> méreg


gebed


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

delírium


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

másnaposság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

galandféreg


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

gusztustalan


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

nagyon!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

negédes


----------



## Táltos (2009 Február 12)

szabályos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

selejtes


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

sorjás


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

sérülékeny


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

nyafka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 12)

akaratos


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

törtető


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 13)

céltudatos


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 13)

semmis


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

sajnálatos


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> sajnálatos


szánalmas


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

szomorú


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> szomorú


utálatos


----------



## eliniki (2009 Február 13)

sápadt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

eliniki írta:


> sápadt


tropa


----------



## eliniki (2009 Február 13)

aluszékony


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

eliniki írta:


> aluszékony


nyafka


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

alpári


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Antikbakfis írta:


> alpári


irritáló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

obszcén


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Antikbakfis írta:


> obszcén


neveletlen


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

narkós


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Antikbakfis írta:


> narkós


szipus


----------



## torrentzmuki (2009 Február 13)

náthás


----------



## Regi92 (2009 Február 13)

sátáni


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 13)

intelem


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

fegyelem


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

maradi


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 13)

irodalom


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

magántanuló


----------



## poén (2009 Február 13)

kacaj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 13)

sumi írta:


> magántanuló


 
okoska


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

anyás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 13)

sírós


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

szipogó


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

óvatos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 13)

sunyi


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

igazi


----------



## turboeger (2009 Február 13)

igazmondó


----------



## turboeger (2009 Február 13)

óvatos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

szorongó


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

óriás


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

sunnyogó


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 13)

óriási


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 13)

imaszőnyeg


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Február 13)

Mohamed


----------



## lulu19 (2009 Február 13)

vallás


----------



## lulu19 (2009 Február 13)

értékrend


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 13)

sumi írta:


> imaszőnyeg


gond


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 13)

stressz


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 14)

számolgatás....


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 14)

sokaság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

gigászi


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

izgalmas


----------



## Butuska (2009 Február 14)

sivár


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

rongyos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

sajnos


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

sikoly


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

játék


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 14)

körhinta


----------



## uppi (2009 Február 14)

ablakpárkány


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

nyaraló


----------



## uppi (2009 Február 14)

óvoda


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

alapfok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

képzés


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Február 14)

sivatag


----------



## mumucska (2009 Február 14)

hőség


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 14)

gutaütés


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 14)

teve


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

sumi írta:


> gutaütés


 
savanyú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

uborka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

ablakkeret


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

támaszték


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

kovácsoltvas


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

sarokpánt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 14)

tekerőlant


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

tárogató


----------



## erac (2009 Február 14)

hangszer


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

repülő


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

őzike


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

egér


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

ropi


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 14)

Kata.22 írta:


> egér


rakéta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 14)

ital


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

liszt


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

tapéta


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

ajtó


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

óra


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

akasztófa


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

anakonda


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

alaptalan


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

nézeteltérés


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

sárkányrepülők


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 14)

egyedül?


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

Igen, így gyüjtöm össze a 20 hozzászólásomat. A szórakozás így is meg van.


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

kaland


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

dezoxiribonukleinsav


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

vesekő


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

languszta


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

apokalipszis


----------



## Kata.22 (2009 Február 14)

sssssssssssikaka


----------



## csibbee (2009 Február 14)

alfonz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 14)

zombi


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

idegen


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 14)

ufo


----------



## Arkadas (2009 Február 14)

ordítóóóó egér


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 14)

rémes


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 14)

sikítok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

kiabálj!


----------



## Mariandi (2009 Február 15)

rémálom


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 15)

mosoly


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 15)

jókedv


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 15)

vidámság


----------



## igennem (2009 Február 15)

cirkusz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

nemelek írta:


> vidámság


gondtalanul


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> gondtalanul


 
ledéren


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 15)

csapodár


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

hegyekel írta:


> ledéren



nyersen


----------



## gorkmc (2009 Február 15)

sushi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

Eniko05 írta:


> nyersen


 

nyársalva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

aszalódva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

araszolva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

akadályoztatva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

tudom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 15)

mondjad


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

gehogyis...


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 15)

söpör


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

rumli


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 15)

igazodás


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 15)

sor


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 15)

ringló


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 15)

ószeres


----------



## Pirinénje (2009 Február 15)

banális


----------



## Manuta (2009 Február 16)

Antikbakfis írta:


> ószeres


 
savanyú


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

uborkasaláta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

almasaláta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 16)

ajánlod ?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

dolgozó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

orángután


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

nagymama


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

anyai


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

ismerős


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

sejtés!


----------



## eliniki (2009 Február 16)

segítség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 16)

gyorsan


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

nehezen...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 16)

nyögve ?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

eredménytelenül..


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 16)

hiábavaló


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 16)

hegyekel írta:


> eredménytelenül..


 
leverten


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

nyakatekert


----------



## szng (2009 Február 16)

halott


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

többszörösen


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

nélkülözhetetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

néha


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

amúgy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 16)

gyakran


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 16)

nomád


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

dalmata


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

hegyekel írta:


> dalmata


antipatikus


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

soroló


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

hegyekel írta:


> soroló


odaszámoló


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

orrfolyás


----------



## aglarnis (2009 Február 16)

betegség


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 16)

gesztenye


----------



## futrinka33 (2009 Február 16)

elfelejtettem


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

megjegyezni!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

ismételjünk


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

kezdjük!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

ki-kezdje??


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

elkezded?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

dehogyis


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

sajnálom!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

miért


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

temiattad!


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 17)

drágám


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

mondhatom...


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 17)

mondjad!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

dehogyis


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 17)

soha?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 17)

akarod??


----------



## Furika (2009 Február 17)

nagyon


----------



## v78ildiko (2009 Február 17)

annyira?


----------



## Isidar (2009 Február 17)

aha


----------



## Nemoda Buda (2009 Február 17)

akarat


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 17)

tótágas


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

sugallat


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

teérted


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

dereng


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

görkorcsolya


----------



## csiguc (2009 Február 18)

napfény


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

nyugalom


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

merengek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

kezdek..


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

kérdezz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

zengedezhetsz


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

szerelmesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

nevetgélve


----------



## csiguc (2009 Február 18)

elmélyülten


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

eszméletlenül


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

lehengerlően


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

nehezen


----------



## CsillaSzZs (2009 Február 18)

én is szeretem a szójátékokat, jó időtöltés


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

nemlehet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

távolból


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

lehetséges..


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

sejthetően


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

nudista


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

ajaj!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

javulóban...


----------



## Katalin76 (2009 Február 18)

néha


----------



## Bketlin (2009 Február 18)

Katalin76 írta:


> néha


időnként


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 18)

Katalin76 írta:


> néha



alkalmanként


----------



## futrinka33 (2009 Február 18)

tegnap


----------



## cXcv (2009 Február 18)

palota


----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 18)

anyag


----------



## aliz8012 (2009 Február 18)

nyugalom


----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 18)

malom


----------



## NagyDomy (2009 Február 18)

morog


----------



## Meszti (2009 Február 18)

gödör


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 18)

rögös


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 18)

sörös


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 18)

söntés


----------



## pellezso (2009 Február 18)

leöntés


----------



## Zsazsa74 (2009 Február 19)

sikertelen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

nevelhető


----------



## Szala111 (2009 Február 19)

ősz


----------



## smily79 (2009 Február 19)

szemétkupac


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 19)

cserepek


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 19)

kenyér


----------



## szeszily (2009 Február 19)

rongy


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

rihe


----------



## szeszily (2009 Február 19)

energia


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

testi-lelki


----------



## szeszily (2009 Február 19)

idomár


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

Jókai


----------



## szeszily (2009 Február 19)

ing


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

flanell


----------



## wayfinder (2009 Február 19)

bő


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

csikósos


----------



## Zsazsa74 (2009 Február 19)

söröskupak


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 19)

fütyülés


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 19)

hangzavar


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 19)

fransancisco írta:


> hangzavar


zenebona


----------



## NagyDomy (2009 Február 19)

aranyág


----------



## fransancisco (2009 Február 19)

Frazer


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

fransancisco írta:


> Frazer


 
anaesteziológia


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

ház


----------



## gabcsuka (2009 Február 19)

nyugalom


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

könyvtár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

reszketeg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 19)

gondolatban


----------



## vofkori1 (2009 Február 19)

nagyanyó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 19)

odaadó


----------



## Anni-Panni (2009 Február 19)

kedves


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 20)

emlék


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 20)

keresés


----------



## brekri (2009 Február 20)

bizonytalanság


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 20)

válság


----------



## Sunray (2009 Február 20)

gazdaság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 20)

gazdagság


----------



## I-Miaka (2009 Február 20)

gizda


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 21)

aszott


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 21)

periszkóp


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Február 21)

pocsolya


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 21)

árok


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 21)

kitérő


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Február 21)

őrség


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

galambdúc


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

céltalan


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

neveletlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

nem


----------



## Baboca2 (2009 Február 21)

megint


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

talán


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

nővér


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

nemtudom....


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

Eniko05 írta:


> talán



néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

akkoris


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

sikerülhet(?)


----------



## Baboca2 (2009 Február 21)

akkor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

bellus írta:


> sikerülhet(?)



tényleg


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

gondolat


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Február 21)

találom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

mutassam?


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

mámor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

romantika


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

alkony........


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

nyugalom


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

merengés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

szenvedély


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

jómodor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

remek


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

könyörgés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

sóhaj


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

jajszó.......


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

oldódj


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

javulok.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

kellemesen


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 21)

nagyon(!)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 21)

nevetgélj


----------



## Regehű (2009 Február 21)

játék


----------



## cségyé (2009 Február 21)

kalapács


----------



## coyote555 (2009 Február 21)

csavarhúzó


----------



## Regehű (2009 Február 21)

csigabiga


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Február 21)

alvóbaba


----------



## borderlinehu (2009 Február 21)

óramutató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 21)

órazseb


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 22)

babatáp


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 22)

piskóta


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

aranylánc


----------



## Amona92 (2009 Február 22)

céltudatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 22)

sokoldalú


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 22)

univerzális


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 22)

sokrétű


----------



## wyns (2009 Február 22)

segítőkész


----------



## Roob (2009 Február 22)

beszélgetés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

szolgálat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 22)

tervezgetés


----------



## ember101 (2009 Február 22)

szöszmötölés


----------



## Amona92 (2009 Február 22)

sajnálat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 22)

tévedés


----------



## Amona92 (2009 Február 22)

só


----------



## ReniTibcsi (2009 Február 22)

bors


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 22)

Amona92 írta:


> só


 
ólom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

morbid


----------



## nemelek (2009 Február 22)

dörmög


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 22)

gürcöl


----------



## Whiteangel (2009 Február 22)

lobbizik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 22)

kilép


----------



## Amona92 (2009 Február 22)

pékség


----------



## Baba026 (2009 Február 22)

gardrób


----------



## noji (2009 Február 22)

bárány


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Február 22)

nyalóka


----------



## Baboca2 (2009 Február 22)

ajtó


----------



## Amona92 (2009 Február 22)

ócska


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 23)

ablak


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 23)

bellus írta:


> ablak


kilincs:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 23)

csoda


----------



## Baba026 (2009 Február 23)

alternatív


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 23)

Eniko05 írta:


> csoda


andalgás:mrgreen:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 23)

séta (mit vigyorog a zöld pofa??)


----------



## kean (2009 Február 23)

kettesben


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 23)

néha


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 23)

álom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

málló


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 23)

rögök


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

pzolcsika írta:


> rögök


Az utolsó beíró utolsó betűjével lécci írni! Köszönjük!... Tehát -ó-val...


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 23)

ólom


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 23)

mulattat


----------



## rekaharmat (2009 Február 23)

dugócska írta:


> ólom


 
nehéz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

rekaharmat írta:


> nehéz


 
zenész


----------



## Baboca2 (2009 Február 23)

szánkó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

orgona


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 23)

akadémia


----------



## eliniki (2009 Február 23)

asztalfiók


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 23)

kallantyú


----------



## Lidkó78 (2009 Február 23)

úttest


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Február 23)

Térfél


----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 23)

lapát


----------



## Lidkó78 (2009 Február 23)

tutaj


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 23)

járda


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 23)

alagút


----------



## Wasabi (2009 Február 23)

talaj


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 24)

járda


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

alagút


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 24)

terelés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

sóbánya


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 24)

anyatej


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

jelfogó


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 24)

órajel


----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 24)

lajtorja


----------



## zozo60 (2009 Február 24)

ajtó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

oszlop


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 24)

pillér


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 24)

robosztus


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 24)

sóbálvány


----------



## misoka0502 (2009 Február 24)

nyákdugó


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Február 24)

óramutató


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 24)

ócskaság


----------



## anubaba (2009 Február 24)

sámli


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 24)

indóház


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 24)

zsámoly


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 24)

lyukas


----------



## lalikiraly2 (2009 Február 24)

sakktábla


----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 24)

asztalterítő


----------



## tike82 (2009 Február 24)

őzgerinc


----------



## nyaau (2009 Február 24)

ribizlis muffin


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 24)

nyársonsült


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 24)

törökbúza


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 24)

aratás


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 25)

silózás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 25)

sarlózott


----------



## pzolcsika (2009 Február 25)

_Tönkölybúza_


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 25)

aranytömb


----------



## MTJ (2009 Február 25)

gazdagság


----------



## littlenetti (2009 Február 25)

bőség


----------



## MTJ (2009 Február 25)

Jólét


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 25)

hegyekel írta:


> aranytömb



barátság


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 25)

Eniko05 írta:


> barátság


hüség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 25)

B.U. írta:


> hüség



gondolat (az utolsó betűvel kell keztdeni!:mrgreen


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Február 25)

távolság


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 25)

gond


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Február 25)

dolog


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 25)

gazdálkodás


----------



## szyszy (2009 Február 25)

sóhaj


----------



## ásványvíz (2009 Február 25)

bánat


----------



## lalikiraly2 (2009 Február 25)

szyszy írta:


> sóhaj



jólét


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 25)

tanácstalan


----------



## gyon (2009 Február 25)

Szerintem aki IDŐS az MEGFONTOLT


----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 25)

tóga


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 26)

gyon írta:


> Szerintem aki IDŐS az MEGFONTOLT



Nem mindig IGAZ!"Az az Ember BOLDOG igazán,aki,Sírni is tud!"


----------



## takiza (2009 Február 26)

De főleg az , aki megtanulta a betűket !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 26)

beabea1 írta:


> tanácstalan



nyugalom


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Február 27)

mosolyogj


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 27)

játsszál!


----------



## sztodola (2009 Február 27)

lépkedj


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 27)

járkálok...!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 27)

kézenállva


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Február 27)

Vitorlázás


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Február 27)

Jajj, bocsi! nem ide akartam :$


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> kézenállva



aludva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 28)

alvajáró


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 28)

olykor...


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Február 28)

randevú


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Február 28)

utazás


----------



## minda (2009 Február 28)

sátor


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 1)

rémségek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

karvalyok


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

karmolászók


----------



## eliniki (2009 Március 1)

kiugrat


----------



## igazi (2009 Március 1)

kedvességek


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 1)

Kergetözők


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

kalimpálók


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

kezelgetők


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 1)

kesztyűben:?:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

nagykabátban


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

népviseletben


----------



## cidra (2009 Március 1)

népművelő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

öltöztető


----------



## Nita91 (2009 Március 1)

őrült


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 1)

tébolyodott


----------



## jb3 (2009 Március 1)

Álomvilág


----------



## nevada john (2009 Március 1)

lakatlan sziget


----------



## Nita91 (2009 Március 1)

terem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 2)

munkanap


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

próbatétel


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

levizsgázik


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

kirugják..


----------



## erinéni (2009 Március 2)

kiteszik..


----------



## zsuzsa68 (2009 Március 2)

hideg


----------



## zolli86 (2009 Március 2)

kidobjak


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 2)

zolli86 írta:


> kidobjak


koldul


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

leég


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

gyújtós


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 2)

Antikbakfis írta:


> leég


gőzölög


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 2)

gázosít


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

tartósít (?)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 2)

tárol


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 2)

ledugaszol


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

leblattol


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 2)

lórugás


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 2)

sáv


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 2)

vállszélesség


----------



## casey02 (2009 Március 2)

gázturbina


----------



## dork (2009 Március 2)

gyár


----------



## Optimisztikus (2009 Március 2)

meló


----------



## Optimisztikus (2009 Március 2)

melódia


----------



## Optimisztikus (2009 Március 2)

fütty


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 2)

tyuk


----------



## dork (2009 Március 2)

leves


----------



## Netwalker (2009 Március 3)

gyöngy (leves-...)


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 3)

Újházy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

Noci87 írta:


> tyuk



kacsa


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 3)

aligátor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

rája


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 3)

anakonda


----------



## gurulos (2009 Március 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> anakonda


 
ebihal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 3)

Antikbakfis írta:


> anakonda



aranyhörcsög


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 4)

galambdúc


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 4)

compó


----------



## Ritus04 (2009 Március 4)

víz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

vzajcev írta:


> compó


 
orgon*a*


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

atka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

alom


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 4)

madár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

révész


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 4)

szarvas


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

szalamandra


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 4)

asztal


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

lapos


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 4)

sárga


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

aranylón


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 4)

nap


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

pajta


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 4)

abrak


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Március 4)

kengyel


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

lóverseny


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

nyereg


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

gondola


----------



## horvathc (2009 Március 4)

görögdinnye


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

angyal


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

esernyő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

őzik*e*

*Most -e-vel kérünk szót...*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 4)

erdő


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

eper


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

Mindig megelőznek.


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

ősember


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

redőny


----------



## csillag7943 (2009 Március 4)

nyaklánc


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 4)

csínos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

szép


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 4)

pirospozsgás


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 4)

szél


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 4)

lapos


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 4)

sajtos


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 4)

sétálgat


----------



## sabriella (2009 Március 4)

*?*

nyugalom


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 4)

tarokk


----------



## Edipi (2009 Március 4)

kárókatona


----------



## K.Marika (2009 Március 4)

arany


----------



## Gabo61 (2009 Március 4)

sárga


----------



## K.Marika (2009 Március 4)

nap


----------



## Gabo61 (2009 Március 4)

fény


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 4)

czvercsaft írta:


> sétálgat


 

túrázik


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 4)

kerékpárral


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 4)

tandem


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 4)

motoros


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 4)

találkozó


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 4)

osztály


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 4)

juniorkák


----------



## Ildi555 (2009 Március 4)

Tökmag


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> juniorkák



kicsik


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

kioktatom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 5)

megteheted


----------



## palicska12 (2009 Március 5)

Ami eszembe jut róla a munka. De hogy miért azt ne mtudom.

Köv szó:mikrofon


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> megteheted


 dologidő


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

önérdek


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 5)

kötelesség


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

gyengeség


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 5)

gond


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

dehogy!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 5)

gyanús


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

szemtelenke :lol:


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 5)

elenyészve...


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 5)

pernye


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

Antikbakfis írta:


> elenyészve...



éldegélhet


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

nyugalom


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

energia


----------



## renomen (2009 Március 5)

áram


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> éldegélhet



tenglenghet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

tervezhet


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 5)

teljesedhet


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

vidámság


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

szivárvány


----------



## agnes81 (2009 Március 5)

puszta


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Március 5)

szárazság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 5)

Zasztava írta:


> teljesedhet



társul


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 5)

lepedő


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 5)

őrjárat


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 5)

telefon


----------



## elina99 (2009 Március 5)

csörög


----------



## christof (2009 Március 5)

hallo


----------



## ribatotem (2009 Március 5)

telefon


----------



## christof (2009 Március 5)

nezd mar


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 5)

róka


----------



## trabiani (2009 Március 5)

vuk


----------



## alakatom (2009 Március 5)

tüskevár


----------



## Tibee8 (2009 Március 5)

természet


----------



## Angel_MeTr0 (2009 Március 6)

patak


----------



## Piten (2009 Március 6)

csermely


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 6)

beabea1 írta:


> róka


 
alan*t*

Mindig egyet írjatok, és az előtte lévő szó utolsó betűjével! Köszönjük...


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 6)

télen


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 6)

nyáron


----------



## atis04 (2009 Március 6)

nyaralás


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 6)

sétahajó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 6)

...Óperencián


----------



## atis04 (2009 Március 6)

nyafogás


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 6)

símogatás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 6)

sétáltatás


----------



## christof (2009 Március 6)

Sikerelmeny


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 7)

nyalóka


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 7)

alapszabály


----------



## Tündemami (2009 Március 7)

A BÖLCSESSÉG lehet az idős kor egyik ajándéka.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 7)

Tündemami írta:


> A BÖLCSESSÉG lehet az idős kor egyik ajándéka.



igen és minden topicnak meg vannak a szabályai, amit el kellene olvasni, kedves Tündemamikiss


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> alapszabály


lyukasfo*g*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 7)

gond


----------



## Tibee8 (2009 Március 7)

szomorúság


----------



## K L E R (2009 Március 7)

galiba


----------



## enikoszente (2009 Március 8)

adomány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 8)

nyomor


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

rettenet!


----------



## Fredda (2009 Március 8)

pánik


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

...keltés


----------



## odin99 (2009 Március 8)

kiscsibék


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 8)

kényesek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 8)

kotlósok


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 9)

karám


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

állatsimogató


----------



## PEAKERIKA (2009 Március 9)

tenger

ebben a legjobb vizitornázni


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

lékhorgászat


----------



## Für Elise (2009 Március 9)

vizipók


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

Keresztespók


----------



## Francine (2009 Március 9)

Munka


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

Beatrice (Nyolc óra munka...)


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 9)

karbid írta:


> Keresztespók



kergekór


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

vesevelő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

robotpilóta


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

Pirx kapitány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 9)

karbid írta:


> Beatrice


 
Itt a szabály: a játszótárs által írt utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót írni!:smile:


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 9)

hegyekel írta:


> Itt a szabály: a játszótárs által írt utolsó betűjével kell egy új szót írni!:smile:


Bocs, csak a topiknyitót olvastam, abban ez még nem szerepelt, vagy átugrottam.
Akkor :
robotpilóta -> Albert (keksz)


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 10)

torma


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 10)

alma


----------



## ellácska (2009 Március 10)

adomány


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 10)

nyeremény


----------



## szanand (2009 Március 10)

lottó


----------



## ellácska (2009 Március 10)

pénz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

zavaros


----------



## krakper (2009 Március 11)

halászat


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 11)

térké*p*

most "p"-vel írjál lécci krakper, mindig az előtted író utolsó betűjével. Köszi!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 11)

panoráma


----------



## Reka07 (2009 Március 11)

autó


----------



## Kinga2 (2009 Március 11)

ólommadár


----------



## Reka07 (2009 Március 11)

rémkép


----------



## pufine (2009 Március 11)

félelem


----------



## tgzsu (2009 Március 11)

sötétség


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 11)

tgzsu írta:


> sötétség


vakság


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 11)

garabonciás


----------



## befedoke (2009 Március 11)

diákok


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 11)

kolesz


----------



## Marcsi244 (2009 Március 11)

szabadság


----------



## karbid (2009 Március 11)

Gárdony


----------



## Marcsi244 (2009 Március 11)

szép


----------



## babi45 (2009 Március 11)

naplemente


----------



## Marcsi244 (2009 Március 11)

nyár


----------



## Márti13 (2009 Március 11)

napsütés


----------



## eni1117 (2009 Március 11)

meleg


----------



## eni1117 (2009 Március 11)

tengerpart


----------



## eni1117 (2009 Március 11)

fehér homok


----------



## Rita07 (2009 Március 11)

korom sötét


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 12)

természetese*n*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 12)

nyilvánval*ó*


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

olyasféle


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 12)

egyforma ?


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 12)

alakváltoztató


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 12)

ovális


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

spirális


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 12)

sodort


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

tekervényes


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 12)

szerteágazó


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 12)

osztott


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 12)

tiramisu


----------



## Tibee8 (2009 Március 12)

ugrál


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 12)

libben


----------



## SVike (2009 Március 12)

tündér


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

tiszta


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 12)

alakul


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 12)

látom


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

mit is?


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 13)

sorainkat


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

tavaszvárók


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

kikelet


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

télutó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

óraállítás?


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 13)

szokott dolog


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 13)

gondolhatnám..


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 13)

monoton


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Március 13)

néhányan


----------



## Bogyófej (2009 Március 13)

barátaim


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

zizu70 írta:


> néhányan



naponta


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 14)

akácfa


----------



## Rami15k (2009 Március 14)

madarak


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

beabea1 írta:


> akácfa



almavirág


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

gerbera


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

árvácska


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

akácia


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

alagút


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

tornaóra


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

agytorna


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

alapos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

sajnos


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

sokszoros


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

soha


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

alkalmanként


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

tényleg?


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

...gondolom....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

miből?


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

lényeges?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

sokszor...


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

....ritkán...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

néha?


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

alattomban


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

naháááát


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

természetesen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

nevetgélve


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

elképzelhető.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

örömmel...


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

lehet...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

teheted


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

durcásan(?)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

neeeem...


----------



## bellus (2009 Március 14)

megtehetem....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 14)

mert??


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 14)

tudod


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 14)

dehogyis!


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 15)

sötétség


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 15)

gördülékeny


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 15)

nyikorgó


----------



## Encantadora (2009 Március 15)

óriási


----------



## zsazsa2008 (2009 Március 15)

izgalmas


----------



## ruzar (2009 Március 15)

saláta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

almalé


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 16)

Éva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

Anna


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 16)

András


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 16)

sereges


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 16)

sehonnai


----------



## hajni33 (2009 Március 16)

idevaló


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 16)

ósdi


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 16)

időtlen


----------



## Odrybaby (2009 Március 16)

idős


----------



## bolaca (2009 Március 16)

bölcs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 17)

Bartuska írta:


> időtlen



népszerű


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 17)

üresség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 17)

gondtalanság


----------



## kisegerke (2009 Március 17)

figyelmetlenség


----------



## Mamoa (2009 Március 17)

bizalom


----------



## Fülig Jimmy (2009 Március 17)

madárfütty


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 17)

tyúkanyó


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 17)

hegyekel írta:


> tyúkanyó


ól


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 17)

hegyekel írta:


> tyúkanyó



óbor


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 17)

robot


----------



## RZednik (2009 Március 17)

Tibor


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 17)

rumli


----------



## schalby (2009 Március 18)

inga


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Március 18)

abrosz


----------



## schalby (2009 Március 18)

szék


----------



## Tüncsi (2009 Március 18)

kártya


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 18)

asztal


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

ebédlő


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

evés


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

fogyókúra


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

vacsora


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

kenyér


----------



## zsabka (2009 Március 18)

alma


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

margarin


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

sütemény


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

torta


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

születésnap


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

május


----------



## blondie21 (2009 Március 18)

tavasz


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 18)

aranyeső


----------



## éva02 (2009 Március 18)

virág


----------



## gona26 (2009 Március 18)

kert


----------



## éva02 (2009 Március 18)

ibolya


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 19)

árvalányhaj


----------



## Mano3 (2009 Március 19)

tavasz


----------



## Vikóca66 (2009 Március 19)

szerelem


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> árvalányhaj


játszadozás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

jenci1 írta:


> játszadozás


sortállás


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 19)

segélykérés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 19)

sivalkodó


----------



## Kárhágó (2009 Március 19)

Óvakodóan


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 19)

nemezis


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 19)

sokkolás


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

pszichiátria


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 19)

agyturkász


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

sárgaház


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 19)

zavaros


----------



## bébicsősz (2009 Március 19)

tócsa


----------



## Meszti (2009 Március 19)

bébicsősz írta:


> tócsa


 akasztófa


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 19)

alaphang


----------



## Vajdasag (2009 Március 19)

Elmezavar


----------



## Bazsuzska (2009 Március 19)

hát itt össze-vissza vannak a szavak!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 19)

Bazsuzska írta:


> hát itt össze-vissza vannak a szavak!


Igen, mert a nyitóoldal jelen esetben félrevezető...menet közben ugyanis megváltozott a játékszabály olyan értelemben, hogy az előző szó utolsó betűjével kell a következő szót kezdeni, ami tartalmában kötődhet az előzőhöz, de ez nem kötelező


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 20)

beabea1 írta:


> alaphang


 
gargarizá*l*


----------



## csz80 (2009 Március 20)

lángol


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 20)

lázasodik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 20)

kúrá*l*


----------



## valaki74 (2009 Március 20)

beteg


----------



## Tiaaa (2009 Március 20)

gyógyulás


----------



## valaki74 (2009 Március 20)

egészséges


----------



## Tiaaa (2009 Március 20)

öröm


----------



## valaki74 (2009 Március 20)

boldogság


----------



## Tiaaa (2009 Március 20)

kisugárzás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> kúrá*l*


 
látogatn*a *

*Mindig a szó utolsó betűjével írjatok Tiaaa+ valaki 74 új szavakat! Köszönjük!*


----------



## Tiaaa (2009 Március 21)

*Az témaindító hozzászólásnál azt írják ,hogy nem az utolsó betűvel kell írni,hanem olyan szót kell írni,ami eszedbe jut az előző szóról! Szerintem mi nem hibáztunk! Szia*


----------



## fekecssandor (2009 Március 21)

Világtalan


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 21)

hegyekel írta:


> látogatn*a *
> 
> *Mindig a szó utolsó betűjével írjatok Tiaaa+ valaki 74 új szavakat! Köszönjük!*



alkalmanként


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 21)

jenci1 írta:


> alkalmanként


témánként


----------



## :)mandala (2009 Március 21)

szabály


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 21)

:)mandala írta:


> szabály


Sajna így ez nem megy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 21)

B.U. írta:


> témánként



talányos


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 21)

silabusz


----------



## Feccer (2009 Március 21)

Értetlen


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 22)

Zasztava írta:


> silabusz


 
sematikus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

sokoldalú


----------



## sinka (2009 Március 22)

útellenőr


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

remete


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 22)

élete


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 22)

esete


----------



## zizu70 (2009 Március 22)

emelet


----------



## Szilvacska36 (2009 Március 22)

tengely


----------



## gona26 (2009 Március 23)

lyukasztó


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 23)

ovális


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 23)

Zasztava írta:


> ovális


tojásdad


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

tyúk-kakas


----------



## Mélykút (2009 Március 23)

perpatvar


----------



## kikaro (2009 Március 23)

politikusok


----------



## Mélykút (2009 Március 23)

csalók


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

tolvaj


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

sehonnai


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 23)

ismerős


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

bitang ember


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

barát


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 23)

rakoncátlan


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

simlis


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 23)

sértegető


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 23)

ölelő


----------



## JohnBow (2009 Március 23)

biztonság


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 23)

gégefedő


----------



## JohnBow (2009 Március 23)

orvos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 23)

lacka10 írta:


> gégefedő


 

ödémás


----------



## almodozo1 (2009 Március 23)

sebes


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

sebesült


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

tulajdonos


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

sátor


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

reaktor


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

rúd


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

daliás


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

sikátor


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

riadó


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

óra


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

arany


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

nyúl


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

lúg


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

gigász


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

szobrász


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

szívesen


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

nem


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

medve


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

egér


----------



## lacka10 (2009 Március 23)

repülőőőő


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

őrség


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

gézengúz


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

zúgás


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

sár


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

róka


----------



## nemvagyok (2009 Március 23)

alma


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 23)

anekdota


----------



## rokkos (2009 Március 23)

"ablakzsiráf"


----------



## andi76 (2009 Március 23)

farok


----------



## LufiFiju (2009 Március 23)

kerék


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

kulcs


----------



## Edede (2009 Március 24)

ajtó


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

ól


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 24)

lovas


----------



## ducsia (2009 Március 24)

sajtreszelő


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

hegyekel írta:


> lovas



sarkantyú


----------



## ducsia (2009 Március 24)

útburkolat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 24)

tévedés


----------



## Rajvadasz (2009 Március 24)

Sértődés


----------



## Rajvadasz (2009 Március 24)

sitt


----------



## Rajvadasz (2009 Március 24)

tél


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 24)

lét


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 24)

tudat


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 24)

tudomány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 24)

nyoszolyó


----------



## zokagy (2009 Március 24)

óbor


----------



## brigosz (2009 Március 24)

hordó


----------



## sentinel2 (2009 Március 24)

óra


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 24)

angyal


----------



## Jetta (2009 Március 24)

lepke


----------



## Palipa1 (2009 Március 24)

eresz


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 24)

csurgalék


----------



## Jetta (2009 Március 24)

sziszegés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 24)

sóhajtó


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 24)

orrhangok


----------



## k_tamas76 (2009 Március 24)

álom


----------



## pandasrac_2009 (2009 Március 24)

ágy


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 25)

sumi írta:


> orrhangok


 

krákog


----------



## grusalak (2009 Március 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> krákog


 gumidefekt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 25)

grusalak írta:


> gumidefekt


tragacs


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

csomagtartózár


----------



## Esztella73 (2009 Március 25)

kisfiú


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Március 25)

Zasztava írta:


> csomagtartózár


rézlakat


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

tolózár


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 25)

retesz


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

szobakulcs


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 25)

csereszavatos


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

sorozatszámmal


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 25)

ládikó


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

ólomzár


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 25)

repeszt


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

turbó


----------



## CYril (2009 Március 25)

óbester


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 26)

remete


----------



## Sz. Ildikó (2009 Március 26)

magány


----------



## Bea7 (2009 Március 26)

nyugalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 26)

melankólia


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 26)

alvászavar


----------



## boil (2009 Március 26)

recesszió


----------



## kean (2009 Március 26)

szecesszió


----------



## gizko52 (2009 Március 26)

ólomkatona


----------



## sabriella (2009 Március 26)

Andersen


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)

Nemo


----------



## boil (2009 Március 26)

Verne Gyula


----------



## alaine81 (2009 Március 27)

kapitány


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 27)

Noci87 írta:


> Nemo


 

óceán


----------



## csenge18 (2009 Március 27)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 27)

őrszem


----------



## Ztundi (2009 Március 27)

katona


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 27)

Ztundi írta:


> katona



alagút


----------



## évanna (2009 Március 28)

sötétség


----------



## Kornélia70 (2009 Március 28)

(legyen) világosság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

Getszemáni-kert


----------



## évanna (2009 Március 28)

apostol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 28)

hegyekel írta:


> Getszemáni-kert


 

természet


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

alagút vége


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

lánchíd


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

Budapest


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

székesfőváros


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

Budai vár


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

király


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

Mátyás király


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

igazság


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

igazságtalanság


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

zsarnokság


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

gyurcsány


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

kormány


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

lemondás


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

választások


----------



## Scorpio (2009 Március 28)

tavasz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 28)

Scorpio írta:


> tavasz


kikelet


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 28)

tartósan!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 28)

nagyon?


----------



## gyusy (2009 Március 28)

István


----------



## Rita13 (2009 Március 28)

koppány


----------



## caramon (2009 Március 29)

Vajk


----------



## staurolit (2009 Március 29)

Vazul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> nagyon?


 

némileg


----------



## palikjan (2009 Március 29)

netalántán?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 29)

neheztelően


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 29)

nemigen


----------



## csigaházam (2009 Március 29)

nemond


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 29)

dehogynem!


----------



## csigaházam (2009 Március 29)

megbeszéltük


----------



## CYril (2009 Március 29)

kipurgál


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 30)

lábadozó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 30)

orvosol


----------



## csigaházam (2009 Március 30)

lobogó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 30)

odafent


----------



## csigaházam (2009 Március 30)

törökpapucs


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

csigaház


----------



## timicke (2009 Március 30)

zenedoboz


----------



## kata0929 (2009 Március 30)

zakógomb


----------



## kata0929 (2009 Március 30)

birkaól


----------



## salem01 (2009 Március 30)

sertés


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

sas


----------



## Dévike (2009 Március 30)

hegyvidék


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

kertváros


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Március 30)

sétány


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 30)

nyárilak


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 30)

kutyaház


----------



## pausovits (2009 Március 30)

zuhanyfülke


----------



## sentinel3 (2009 Március 30)

elefántcsontkés


----------



## Netwalker (2009 Március 30)

dzsungelharcos


----------



## zomborné (2009 Március 30)

ragadozó


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 30)

zomborné írta:


> ragadozó



óramű


----------



## fulton (2009 Március 30)

Űr


----------



## liasz (2009 Március 31)

rágógumi


----------



## Cece29 (2009 Március 31)

ipar


----------



## sodius (2009 Március 31)

rádió


----------



## mrscaine (2009 Március 31)

ótvar


----------



## grusalak (2009 Március 31)

reneszánsz


----------



## v.tia (2009 Március 31)

megújulás


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Március 31)

v.tia írta:


> megújulás



sarokasztal


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Március 31)

leporelló


----------



## CYril (2009 Április 1)

ótvar


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 1)

ragadozó


----------



## Clever52 (2009 Április 1)

óramű


----------



## rotehexe (2009 Április 1)

svájci pontosság


----------



## Roller88 (2009 Április 2)

olasz precízség


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 2)

Clever52 írta:


> óramű


 
üvegzse*b*

(mindig a szó utolsó betűjével írjatok! Köszi!!)


----------



## AHG (2009 Április 2)

becsület


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 2)

találhat*ó*(?)


----------



## nes12 (2009 Április 2)

tisztelet


----------



## nes12 (2009 Április 2)

kölcsönösség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 2)

hegyekel írta:


> találhat*ó*(?)


 

ókuláréva*l *


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ókuláréva*l *



lórugás


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Április 2)

sebesülés


----------



## amarilla71 (2009 Április 4)

sokkhatás


----------



## laciszabi (2009 Április 4)

vészhelyzet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 4)

amarilla71 írta:


> sokkhatás


 

semmiség


----------



## Yuppie (2009 Április 4)

gyöngysor


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 5)

Yuppie írta:


> gyöngysor



rókalyuk


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 6)

beabea1 írta:


> rókalyuk


lyukszáj


----------



## Liliensan (2009 Április 6)

jégkorszak


----------



## szabievi (2009 Április 6)

kapar


----------



## lenin (2009 Április 6)

rigalánc


----------



## ancsi007 (2009 Április 6)

cérna


----------



## szabievi (2009 Április 6)

ablak


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 6)

kaméleon


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 6)

szabievi írta:


> ablak


keret


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Április 6)

terep


----------



## MKeve (2009 Április 6)

patak


----------



## Csomesz (2009 Április 6)

tavasz


----------



## saskya (2009 Április 6)

szitakötő


----------



## Csomesz (2009 Április 6)

vitorlás


----------



## tgeri2008 (2009 Április 6)

tenger


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 7)

régész


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 7)

bicikli


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 7)

iskolás


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 7)

táska


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 7)

ajándék


----------



## ardilla (2009 Április 7)

a GYEREKem


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

ardilla írta:


> a GYEREKem


család


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Április 7)

dáridó


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

Tinoru írta:


> dáridó[/quote
> ostromállapot


----------



## magyarlac (2009 Április 7)

talizmán


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

magyarlac írta:


> talizmán


szerencséthozó mügyür


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 8)

"vizsgaruha..."


----------



## dormy (2009 Április 8)

izgulás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 8)

siker


----------



## dormy (2009 Április 8)

győzelem


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 8)

mámor


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Április 8)

rivaldafény


----------



## kisjuc (2009 Április 8)

koncert


----------



## Csilla91 (2009 Április 8)

találkozás


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

sátorozás


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

sikátor


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

robogó


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

órásmester


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

rikácsol


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

locsol


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

lélek


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

kínzás


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

seregély


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

lyuk


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

kulcsmásoló


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

ódivatú


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

útilapu


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

utca


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

alkalmas


----------



## depeta (2009 Április 8)

senki


----------



## fhanita (2009 Április 8)

tavaszi szünet!!!


----------



## fhanita (2009 Április 8)

Az idősek NYUGALOMban vannak


----------



## hena37 (2009 Április 8)

Nincs szükségem az időre!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 9)

depeta írta:


> senki


 

ideális


----------



## heagnes (2009 Április 9)

siker


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 9)

heagnes írta:


> siker


felejthetetlen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

néha


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> néha



aligha


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 10)

antilop


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

Boldogság


----------



## Dooorci (2009 Április 10)

Azreel írta:


> antilop



lopótök


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 10)

Azreel írta:


> antilop


 

patások


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 10)

kullancs


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 10)

cseresznye


----------



## BaAndrea (2009 Április 10)

Egyiptom


----------



## imre114 (2009 Április 10)

Mikor mindenki tudja hol a helye.

SZABADSÁG


----------



## imre114 (2009 Április 10)

Ha van kitartás akkor van tartás

Erös


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 10)

imre114 írta:


> Ha van kitartás akkor van tartás
> 
> Erös


sajnos


----------



## nocica (2009 Április 10)

sekélyes


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 11)

sima


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 11)

aszalt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

*zsazsa* írta:


> aszalt


töpörödött


----------



## Dooorci (2009 Április 11)

B.U. írta:


> töpörödött




törpördögök


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

Dooorci írta:


> törpördögök


törppapa:!:


----------



## Nuevo Medio (2009 Április 11)

alamuszi


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

Nuevo Medio írta:


> alamuszi


rafinált


----------



## Tabby (2009 Április 11)

raffia


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 12)

Tabby írta:


> raffia



alakul


----------



## aceace (2009 Április 12)

*zsazsa* írta:


> aszalt


aszalt szilva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 12)

Nuevo Medio írta:


> alamuszi


izgalmas


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 12)

serkentő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 12)

örömteli


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> örömteli


izgatott


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 12)

túlfűtött


----------



## jayjay230 (2009 Április 12)

társ


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

sóhaj


----------



## zsuka80 (2009 Április 13)

jegyes


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 13)

sors


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 13)

savanyú


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

Ulan Bator


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 13)

Régi idők


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 13)

bea80 írta:


> Régi idők



kareoki


----------



## sziszi99 (2009 Április 13)

tejturmix


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Április 13)

Xenon


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 13)

Nap


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 14)

csigabigacsiga írta:


> Nap



parabola


----------



## MournerAngel (2009 Április 15)

beabea1 írta:


> parabola



adásszünet


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 15)

MournerAngel írta:


> adásszünet


televizió


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 15)

óra


----------



## vavrag (2009 Április 15)

homok


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 15)

vavrag írta:


> homok



sivatag


Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 15)

Angeleye írta:


> sivatag
> 
> 
> Üdv mindenkinek!



galagonya


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Április 15)

almafa


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 16)

csutka


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 16)

aranyalma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 16)

átok


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 16)

Kanossza


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 16)

pápa


----------



## pannabon77 (2009 Április 16)

Teréz anya


----------



## melissa40 (2009 Április 16)

anyaság


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 16)

melissa40 írta:


> anyaság


szülés


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 16)

B.U. írta:


> szülés



sebezhető


----------



## pannabon77 (2009 Április 16)

gyógyítás


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Április 16)

sebészet


----------



## calibrax (2009 Április 16)

baleset


----------



## Nara20 (2009 Április 16)

halál
(nem egy ismerősöm hunyt el balesetben pl. motor, vonat)


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 17)

túlvilág


----------



## Tatu0120 (2009 Április 17)

Hit


----------



## befri (2009 Április 17)

remény


----------



## abc33 (2009 Április 17)

szeretet


----------



## thya (2009 Április 17)

boldogság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

gondoskodás


----------



## skacika (2009 Április 17)

segítőkészség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

mulandóság (itt is az utolsó betűvel kezdj..., ez szólánc, s nem sima asszociáció )


----------



## skacika (2009 Április 17)

gazság (javítottam segítőskészségre már XD bocsi )


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

gondolatfejlesztés


----------



## skacika (2009 Április 17)

sejtelem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

munka


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

avar


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 17)

Évicus írta:


> avar


rézvörösszín


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

napkelte


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

est


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

tényleg


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

gáz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

záróra


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

alt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

tenor


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

rom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

műhely


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

lyuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

kicsi?


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

igen


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

nahát


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

tényleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

gondoltam


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

miből?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

lestem


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 17)

mókus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

seregély


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 17)

játék


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 17)

kedves


----------



## Carlisle (2009 Április 17)

senki


----------



## Carlisle (2009 Április 17)

impesszinozmus


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 17)

Carlisle írta:


> impesszinozmus


sírásó


----------



## beers (2009 Április 17)

óra


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 18)

algoritmu*s*


----------



## beers (2009 Április 18)

sör


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 18)

reggelire (?)


----------



## beers (2009 Április 18)

esetleg


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 18)

Eniko05 írta:


> reggelire (?)


estebédre


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 18)

beers írta:


> esetleg



gondoltam


----------



## calibrax (2009 Április 18)

hittem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 18)

mindíg (?)


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 18)

gondtalan


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

nagyrész*t*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nagyrész*t*


többségben


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

néha


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 19)

alkalmanként


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

talán


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 19)

nemán


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

netán


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> netán


nehogy


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

gyakran


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> gyakran


naponta


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

alkalomadtán


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> alkalomadtán


nem sűrűn


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

néhanapján


----------



## sihegy (2009 Április 19)

esetenként


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> néhanapján


na passz


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

B.U. írta:


> na passz



szomorú


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> szomorú


unott


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 19)

téblábol


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

*zsazsa* írta:


> téblábol


lézeng


----------



## sumi (2009 Április 19)

gyalogol


----------



## enikoszente (2009 Április 19)

Eszembe jut egy kellemes erdei séta, amikor céltalanul bolyongtam a fák között hallgatva a madár csicsergést.


látomás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 19)

sóhajtozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 19)

sétálgatva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

andalít*ó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 19)

ódon


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

neobarok*k*


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> neobarok*k*



kakas


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 19)

sas


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 20)

szirt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 20)

tetőfo*k*


----------



## thya (2009 Április 20)

kút


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 20)

tócsa


----------



## picirose (2009 Április 20)

alma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 20)

ara*ny*


----------



## picirose (2009 Április 20)

nyár


----------



## zsuzsibo (2009 Április 20)

meleg


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 20)

zsuzsibo írta:


> meleg


gőzfürdő


----------



## picirose (2009 Április 20)

őrszem


----------



## Mona77 (2009 Április 20)

manó


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 20)

Óperencia


----------



## viki2222 (2009 Április 20)

aranyhaj


----------



## istvanv (2009 Április 20)

janicsár


----------



## jmonic (2009 Április 20)

tündér


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 20)

jmonic írta:


> tündér


rianás


----------



## Piero (2009 Április 20)

sokszínű


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 20)

űr


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 20)

rebellis


----------



## jmonic (2009 Április 20)

robot


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 20)

tolózár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 21)

rete*sz*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 21)

sziva*r*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 21)

hegyekel írta:


> sziva*r*


rágyújt


----------



## Mona77 (2009 Április 21)

tócsa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 21)

árada*t*


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 21)

tengerszem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 21)

Megyer-hegy


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 21)

gyufásdoboz


----------



## sizsa (2009 Április 21)

bolhacirkusz


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Április 21)

*zsazsa* írta:


> gyufásdoboz


zenegép


----------



## csikszem (2009 Április 21)

pete


----------



## Cuvee (2009 Április 21)

uszoda


----------



## szilvo26 (2009 Április 21)

De jó, hogy ez volt az utolsó szó, mert mind otthon Magyarországon, mind itt Angliában tudok a párommal rendszeresen járni uszodába, ugyanis itt van a házunk mellett 25 méterre egy fitnesz terem.

Az én szavam ennek kapcsán másik nagyon szerelmem a mozgás terén a SPINNING


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 21)

Cuvee írta:


> uszoda



almásrétes


----------



## istvanv (2009 Április 21)

saláta


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

asztalitenisz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 22)

ször*f*


----------



## pfranciska (2009 Április 22)

figyelemzavar


----------



## Zártosztály (2009 Április 22)

rizikó


----------



## odenburg (2009 Április 22)

aki mer, az *nyer*


----------



## thya (2009 Április 22)

ól


----------



## jasz (2009 Április 22)

latyak


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 22)

kóbor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 22)

remete


----------



## axel84 (2009 Április 22)

faodú


----------



## axel84 (2009 Április 22)

harkály


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 22)

Eniko05 írta:


> remete



eleven


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

nyüzsgő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

örökmozg*ó*


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

ógmóg


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

gomolygó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

olvadá*s*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

selyemgubó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

obo*a*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

aranyhörcsög


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

gubanc


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 23)

csomó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

oldani


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 23)

görcs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 23)

hegyekel írta:


> oldani


 

izo*m*


----------



## vetroanna (2009 Április 23)

láz


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 23)

malária


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 23)

norabraun írta:


> malária



adószedő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

őzsuta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 23)

agár


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Április 23)

róka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 23)

ajánlat


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Április 23)

tekintély


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 24)

jelle*m*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> jelle*m*


modor


----------



## rajczym (2009 Április 24)

márvány


----------



## rajczym (2009 Április 24)

bocs, elkéstem:

rüh


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 24)

rajczym írta:


> bocs, elkéstem:
> 
> rüh


higiénia


----------



## A.mon (2009 Április 24)

tisztaság


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 24)

A.mon írta:


> tisztaság


domestos


----------



## A.mon (2009 Április 24)

fertőtlenít


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

baktérium


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 24)

immunrendszer


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

antibiotikum


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 24)

gyógyszerész


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

szakértő


----------



## Boldee (2009 Április 24)

mester


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

karate


----------



## Boldee (2009 Április 24)

a'karate'rő


----------



## eliakwu (2009 Április 24)

őssejt


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

tópart


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

napozás


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

pihenés


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

nyugalom


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

csend


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

béke


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

természet


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

madár csicsergés


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

feketerigó


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

sárgarigó


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

madarak


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

halak


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

vadak


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

hegyek


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

naplemente


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

félhomály


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

szürkület


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

este


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

éjszaka


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

sötét


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

csend


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

nu_skool007 írta:


> halak


 
keré*k*

Légyszíves csak egyet írjál, majd válaszol a játékostárs, és mindig a szó utolsó betűjével...Köszönjük!


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

néma


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

*sorry*



hegyekel írta:


> keré*k*
> 
> Légyszíves csak egyet írjál, majd válaszol a játékostárs, és mindig a szó utolsó betűjével...Köszönjük!


 
Bocs, letötlteni szeretnék (ehez pedig 20 hozzászólás kell), azért nem vártam meg válaszokat.


----------



## nu_skool007 (2009 Április 24)

Kerek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 24)

hegyekel írta:


> keré*k*
> 
> Légyszíves csak egyet írjál, majd válaszol a játékostárs, és mindig a szó utolsó betűjével...Köszönjük!


 


kocs*i*


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 Április 24)

iszik


----------



## Mezsoan (2009 Április 24)

csigabigacsiga írta:


> iszik



kaka*ó*


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

óhaza


----------



## anoli57 (2009 Április 24)

aranyos


----------



## istvanv (2009 Április 24)

sebesvíz


----------



## Mezsoan (2009 Április 24)

zivata*r*


----------



## accharcos (2009 Április 24)

rágótabletta


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 24)

alak


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

kaméleon


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 24)

nitrát


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

tövis


----------



## [email protected] (2009 Április 24)

sarkkör


----------



## katiusa (2009 Április 24)

Eszaki


----------



## melindaneysa (2009 Április 24)

hidegseg


----------



## Blasi (2009 Április 24)

görkorcsolya


----------



## melindaneysa (2009 Április 25)

jegtanc


----------



## istvanv (2009 Április 25)

cinege


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 25)

elefánt


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 25)

Eniko05 írta:


> elefánt


trombita


----------



## retszef (2009 Április 25)

telefon


----------



## retszef (2009 Április 25)

ablak


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 25)

retszef írta:


> ablak


kilátás /de hogy jön ez a telefonhoz


----------



## penike (2009 Április 25)

sarkantyú


----------



## penike (2009 Április 25)

úszásoktatás


----------



## macsek65 (2009 Április 25)

"Egérke "/Egerszegi Krisztina/


----------



## szilvo26 (2009 Április 25)

Danette puding


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 25)

gólzápor


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

reszelő


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

őrség


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 25)

golyóállómellény


----------



## CSYKY (2009 Április 25)

nyakkendo


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 25)

őrmester


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

renyhe


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

emeletes


----------



## egabi (2009 Április 25)

sehonnai


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 25)

ismeretlen


----------



## bellus (2009 Április 25)

nevesincs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 25)

csellengő


----------



## bellus (2009 Április 25)

őrkatona


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 25)

admirális


----------



## lillith82 (2009 Április 25)

tábornagy


----------



## Dyri (2009 Április 26)

gyertya


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

aszkorbinsav


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 26)

vesekő


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

ővsömör


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 26)

régimódi


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

ibolya


----------



## retszef (2009 Április 26)

antilop


----------



## Dyri (2009 Április 26)

Pehely


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

lyukasztó


----------



## trbdsl (2009 Április 26)

ólom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 26)

mérce


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

egerszeg


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

galamb


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

birka


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

alma


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

angóra


----------



## stockgina (2009 Április 26)

ajtó


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

ólom


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 26)

malom


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

mókus


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 26)

sikló


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

okapi


----------



## lilka (2009 Április 26)

irgalom


----------



## Gigikecsi (2009 Április 26)

méz


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

zizi


----------



## Gigikecsi (2009 Április 26)

ibolya


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

alom


----------



## Gigikecsi (2009 Április 26)

moly


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

lyukas


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

selyem


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

malom


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

merész


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

szúrás


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

siet


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

tornádó


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

okos


----------



## Bözse (2009 Április 27)

semleges


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 27)

semmiség


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 27)

gonosz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

szomorú


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

úszás


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 28)

seprű


----------



## djulcsi (2009 Április 28)

űz


----------



## laci71 (2009 Április 28)

zerge


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 28)

laci71 írta:


> zerge


egyedüli


----------



## istvanv (2009 Április 28)

igazság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 28)

Garibaldi


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

idomtalan


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

nehéz


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

zeller


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

reszel


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

lemez


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

zakatol


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

lakatos


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Április 28)

suszter


----------



## petrucy (2009 Április 28)

talpal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

Antikbakfis írta:


> suszter



ráver


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 28)

rojtoz


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 28)

zokni


----------



## black pearl (2009 Április 28)

lyuk


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Április 28)

köszön


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

zebra


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

albatrosz


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

szilva


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

alma


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

ananász


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

százlábú


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

ugróegér


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

retek


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

krokodil


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

leguán


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

narancs


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

csalogány


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

nyúl


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

ló


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

óriásteknős


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

sertés


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

sügér


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

rák


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

róka(jó egyedül?)


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

keszeg


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

giliszta


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

afrikai elefánt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

PHErika írta:


> keszeg



gond (pedig ez társasjáték... )


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

tintahal


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

lepke


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

egér


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

remeterák


----------



## PHErika (2009 Április 28)

kecsege


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

egérút


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

teher


----------



## foster (2009 Április 28)

Noci87 írta:


> teher


retek


----------



## foster (2009 Április 28)




----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 28)

kelepel


----------



## foster (2009 Április 28)

egessegedre


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 29)

pirospipacs írta:


> kelepel


 

levelibéka


----------



## Mogyoland (2009 Április 29)

asztalos


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 29)

sámli


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 29)

iródeák


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 29)

karalábé


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 29)

étlap


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

palota


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

almafa


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

aszpirin


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

nefelejcs


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

csónak


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

kaloda


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

atomhasadás


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

sár


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

róka


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

alom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 29)

angyal


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

multi


----------



## Henshaw (2009 Április 29)

upsz nem figyletem, bocsi

lódarázs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 29)

zseton


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 29)

nézet


----------



## lufi1961 (2009 Április 29)

Toleráns.


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

megbocsájtó


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 29)

óramű


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

pontos


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 29)

Utolsó betű!


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

szia!szerintem nem az utolso betü nézd meg a kezdést.


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

Svájc


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 29)

Csoki


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

izmos


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> izmos


sima,kocka has


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

B.U. írta:


> sima,kocka has


 
sertés influenza


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

hegyekel írta:


> sertés influenza


antivírus


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 29)

sorbanállás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 29)

szenvedés


----------



## Mirmurr (2009 Április 29)

szekrény


----------



## pftimi (2009 Április 29)

Rendet kéne rakni benne.

rádió


----------



## jeassy1 (2009 Április 29)

Miért adnak annyi raklámot?

nyaralás


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Április 29)

sífutás


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Április 29)

Havazás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 30)

síelés


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 30)

sóbánya


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 30)

aranyláz


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Április 30)

vándorlás


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 30)

honfoglalás


----------



## Hamp (2009 Április 30)

Államalapitás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 30)

séta


----------



## petrucy (2009 Április 30)

koronázás


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 30)

Esztergom


----------



## cipri (2009 Április 30)

bazilika


----------



## koko1 (2009 Április 30)

városháza


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 30)

Eniko05 írta:


> séta


 
aluljáró

Kérem, hogy a szó utolsó betűjével írjatok új szót, és a játszótárs majd így folytatja!....:neutral:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 30)

óvatos


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 30)

selejt


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 1)

tömegcikk


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 1)

mobiltelefon


----------



## anik0 (2009 Május 1)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> tömegcikk


kirakat


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 1)

anik0 írta:


> kirakat


térhódítás /egyébként nem írja a szabály az utolsó betű kezdést/


----------



## enikoszente (2009 Május 1)

sokadalom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 1)

sereghajtó


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 1)

hegyekel írta:


> sereghajtó


vezéregyéniség


----------



## kissantana (2009 Május 1)

Rendőrség


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 1)

kissantana írta:


> Rendőrség


kordon


----------



## zsófesztó (2009 Május 1)

nép


----------



## drogan (2009 Május 1)

ország


----------



## Sarolta91 (2009 Május 1)

határőr


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Május 1)

rendőr


----------



## tom24 (2009 Május 1)

biztonság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 1)

gömbalakú


----------



## Életvirág3 (2009 Május 1)

B.U. írta:


> kordon




tüntetés


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

Demszky


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

sehonnai


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

bitang


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

ember


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

holdon


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

1969


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

woodstock


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

fesztivál


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

zene


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

the Rolling Stones


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

Mick Jagger


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

barátok


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

Charles Simonyi


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

soyuz


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

űrturista


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

Bajkonur


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Farkas Bertalan


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

Mrija


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Valerij Kubaszov


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

szojuz-apollo


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

apollo 13


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Donald Sutherland ,
Clint Eastwood


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

M.a.s.h.


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Piszkos 12


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Telly Savalas


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Zorba, a görög


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Pithagoras


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

A négyzet meg B négyzet egyenlő C négyzet


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

bűvös kocka


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Rubik Ernő


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Kempelen Farkas


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

beszélőgép


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Neumann János


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Gábor Dénes


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Compact Disc


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Magyar zenés lemez


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Z'Zi Labor


----------



## guido (2009 Május 1)

Csókolj Homlokon


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

repülőgép


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

hajtómű


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Május 1)

lapát


----------



## zsófesztó (2009 Május 1)

föld


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 2)

delejes


----------



## jeassy1 (2009 Május 2)

szilárd


----------



## Életvirág3 (2009 Május 2)

dundi


----------



## Berri (2009 Május 2)

alma


----------



## istvanv (2009 Május 2)

asztal


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 3)

lókötő


----------



## Attila70 (2009 Május 3)

őzgerinc


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 3)

célzás


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

sóder


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

rabló


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

ólom


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

mamut


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

tankárok


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

kalapácsveto


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

orangyal


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

lanthúr


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

rugóspöcök


----------



## vx99 (2009 Május 3)

kormánylapát


----------



## Chades (2009 Május 3)

vx99 írta:


> sóder



retek


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 3)

kukorica


----------



## Chades (2009 Május 3)

articsóka


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 3)

aranyhörcsög


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 3)

gomba


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 3)

asztag


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 3)

gát


----------



## albafalco (2009 Május 3)

terítő


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 3)

öntözőrendszer


----------



## Ninettt (2009 Május 3)

fűnyírás


----------



## Lonczy (2009 Május 3)

vasárnap


----------



## Ninettt (2009 Május 3)

alvás


----------



## Lonczy (2009 Május 3)

álom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

casey02 írta:


> öntözőrendszer



ráirányít


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 4)

Eniko05 írta:


> ráirányít


figyelembe ajánl :444:


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Május 4)

rókalány írta:


> Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog
> No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:
> 
> CSEND



protekció


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

*zsazsa* írta:


> protekció



ez a szabály menetközben már rég változott, mert az a topik az asszociációs topik!!!kiss

okoskodó


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 4)

olvasott


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

tanulmányozott


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Május 4)

tudós


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

szeretnéd


----------



## MorganLeFay (2009 Május 4)

teljeskörű


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 4)

ütemes


----------



## mary515 (2009 Május 4)

sapka


----------



## beri49 (2009 Május 4)

alsószoknya


----------



## Szofi2 (2009 Május 4)

alj


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 4)

jobb


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 4)

bal


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 4)

ló


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 4)

oroszlán


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Nagy macska


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Kis macska


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Rossz macska


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Egér


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

kutya


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Nyakörv


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Film


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Színész


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Énekes


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Britney


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Timberlake


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

C. Diaz


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

*Charlei angyalai
*


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Pókember


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Batman


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

X-men


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Csillagkapu / Csak legyen meg az "x" hozzászólás, ami szerintem marhaság!!! Nem fórumozom, és most pedig semmi értelmeset nem csinálok, hogy hozzászólok valamihez! /


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Dragonball


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

X-akták


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Y-akták


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Végtelen határok


----------



## pociari (2009 Május 4)

Mumin = Kedvenc rajzfilmem, keress rá!!!


----------



## ematis (2009 Május 4)

sztár


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 6)

hegyekel írta:


> oroszlán


 


Núbia


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 6)

aranyrög


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

alvászavar


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 6)

rendbontó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

ordító


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 6)

szegény szülei...


----------



## wryan (2009 Május 6)

nevelés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

segítség


----------



## casey02 (2009 Május 6)

gallér


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

ruha


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 6)

alsószoknya


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

alja


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> alja


rakott


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> alja


 

alúlról


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

leszedi


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 6)

Eniko05 írta:


> leszedi


alákap


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

B.U. írta:


> alákap



az "i" betűvel kellene kezdeni, ez szólánc, és nem asszociáció..., időközben módosult a szabály...kiss


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

Erdő mélyén járva, csak a madarak hangja hallatszik. 
A következő szó legyen a szeretet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

DJmam írta:


> Erdő mélyén járva, csak a madarak hangja hallatszik.
> A következő szó legyen a szeretet



ismerethiá*ny* (a következő szó ny-nyel kezdődhet...)


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

nyugalom
köv.szó m-mel kezdődik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

mindenko*r*


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

rókafióka


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

aranyo*s*


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

nyár


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

sorbanállá*s*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

sokkolás


----------



## DJmam (2009 Május 6)

sor*s*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 6)

séma


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 6)

alak


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 6)

kulacs


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 6)

csillag


----------



## Linda 57 (2009 Május 6)

jelkép, égbolt


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Május 6)

tintásüveg


----------



## cspaula (2009 Május 6)

5a501 írta:


> tintásüveg




lúdtoll


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 6)

lampion


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 7)

beabea1 írta:


> lampion


papírmasé


----------



## afrodita88 (2009 Május 7)

kreatív


----------



## kovacsjanosne (2009 Május 7)

víz


----------



## jucus 67 (2009 Május 7)

lassú


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 7)

jucus 67 írta:


> lassú



útvonal


----------



## Évicus (2009 Május 7)

lánc


----------



## édesgyökér (2009 Május 7)

Viszont kevés a nyugdíjuk...


----------



## édesgyökér (2009 Május 7)

Bocsánat, azt hiszem elkeveredtem...

Szóval: szem


----------



## Audi77 (2009 Május 7)

a lélek tükre


Szeretet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

Évicus írta:


> lánc


 

*c*satlakozá*s*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> *c*satlakozá*s*


sóhajtoz*ó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 8)

óha*j*


----------



## Elekecske (2009 Május 8)

játék


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 8)

kedv


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 8)

viháncoló


----------



## vica1100 (2009 Május 8)

óhaj


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 8)

járható


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

óhajtó


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Ólajtó


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Ókor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 8)

óvatos


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Rigolyás


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Sárkányfű


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Űzött


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Terápia


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Aromaterápia


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Akasztófa


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Aloevera


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Anonim


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Maroknyi


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Indok


----------



## MaszatBoszi (2009 Május 8)

Kutyaütő


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 8)

őszapó


----------



## aranyhal0226 (2009 Május 8)

ódon


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 9)

növekedés


----------



## tejszinhab (2009 Május 9)

nagyváros


----------



## shoemaker (2009 Május 9)

dugó


----------



## titanwolf (2009 Május 9)

JuliG írta:


> Azt hiszem inkabb a Dittaetol folytatom, bocs. Kama, de a tiedet nem tudom kovetni.
> Szoval ha van megertes, akkor TURELEM is van.



Türelem kell, ha másokra kell odafigyelnünk, s megérteni, hogy mások mit éreznek és mit szeretnének.

Nekem az Őszinteség jutott eszembe.kiss


----------



## titanwolf (2009 Május 9)

tejszinhab írta:


> nagyváros



szerelemkiss


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 9)

megmaradó..


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 9)

óhajtás


----------



## édesgyökér (2009 Május 9)

kívánság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 9)

gondolatban


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 9)

nagyon


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 9)

néha


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> néha


bár csak


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 9)

B.U. írta:


> bár csak



remény


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Május 10)

óhaj


----------



## édesgyökér (2009 Május 10)

sóhaj


----------



## csgzs (2009 Május 10)

kívánság


----------



## gizmo49 (2009 Május 11)

beteljesülés


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 11)

simogató


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 11)

óvó


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 11)

hegyekel írta:


> óvó


órás


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 11)

sértett


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Május 11)

"Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor....." Ennek ez a lényege



Alizka50 írta:


> sértett



duzzog


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 11)

Alizka50 írta:


> sértet*t*


 

tépelőd*ő*


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 12)

őrvezető


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 12)

özönvíz


----------



## murila (2009 Május 12)

hegyekel írta:


> özönvíz


zokni


----------



## murila (2009 Május 12)

ibolya


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 12)

murila írta:


> ibolya


alváz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 12)

zene


----------



## murila (2009 Május 12)

Eniko05 írta:


> zene


 eretnek


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 12)

komor


----------



## istvanv (2009 Május 12)

révület


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 12)

istvanv írta:


> révület


távolban


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

nézőpont


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 12)

cefó írta:


> nézőpont


távoli


----------



## Rucskadani (2009 Május 12)

egy rokon jut eszembe a távoli szóról 

fényözön


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

özönvíz


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 12)

cefó írta:


> özönvíz



zéró


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 12)

Rózsavíz


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

zamat


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

tároló


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

ószeres


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

síkság


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

göröngy


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

gyöngy


----------



## Sjudit84 (2009 Május 12)

gyufa


----------



## Geridos (2009 Május 12)

medvebocs


----------



## Kirke7 (2009 Május 12)

csemege


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

Sjudit84 írta:


> gyufa


 

apróf*a*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 13)

aranylánc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

csecsebecs*e*


----------



## Lerika (2009 Május 13)

eper


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 13)

remeterá*k*


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 13)

kender


----------



## harmadik (2009 Május 13)

madarkaja


----------



## roid (2009 Május 13)

alma


----------



## harmadik (2009 Május 13)

aszaltszilva


----------



## roid (2009 Május 13)

aluszékony


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 13)

nyápi*c*


----------



## tuni66 (2009 Május 15)

cica


----------



## near (2009 Május 15)

Audi


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 15)

intelem


----------



## iaaf (2009 Május 15)

még


----------



## NyCica (2009 Május 15)

gombolyag


----------



## serafina (2009 Május 15)

görög


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 15)

gurul


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 16)

lappang


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

gerje*d*


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 16)

denevér


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 16)

rajongás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

szuggesszív


----------



## dolby (2009 Május 16)

vérbőség


----------



## NyCica (2009 Május 16)

gonoszság


----------



## jubena (2009 Május 16)

gerjedelem


----------



## Misoga (2009 Május 16)

mese


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

elmondom


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

meghallgatom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

meghiszem'...


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

mondod:?::?:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

dévánkozva


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

álmosan?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

nyűgösködve


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

elhiggyem?


----------



## monad (2009 Május 16)

miazhogy!


----------



## Beksinski (2009 Május 16)

morcosan


----------



## athenos (2009 Május 16)

Ez még mindig szójáték?


----------



## Syssy (2009 Május 16)

nyárfa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

Beksinski írta:


> morcosan


 

nevetv*e*


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

egészséges


----------



## hedoka (2009 Május 16)

sürgős


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

siethetünk


----------



## hedoka (2009 Május 16)

kertész


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

szamóca


----------



## ago55 (2009 Május 16)

apró


----------



## hedoka (2009 Május 16)

órarugó


----------



## BogiSz (2009 Május 16)

ókori


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

időszámítás


----------



## takraj (2009 Május 16)

só


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

olíva


----------



## direktor (2009 Május 16)

asztal


----------



## takraj (2009 Május 16)

láb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

boka


----------



## direktor (2009 Május 16)

avokádó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 16)

óarany


----------



## cefó (2009 Május 17)

hócipő


----------



## vavrag (2009 Május 17)

ős


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 17)

szilva


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

alma


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

aszalás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

sütés


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

süti


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

izletes


----------



## dolby (2009 Május 17)

sercegés


----------



## db235 (2009 Május 17)

dolby írta:


> sercegés


 

Nekem erről a jó öreg bakelit lemezek jutnak eszembe, meg persze az ifjúságom...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

sercegés


súrlódik


----------



## Nonó02 (2009 Május 17)

kirándul


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 17)

lófrál


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

lesétál


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

lovagol


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 17)

leteker


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

retteg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

gratulál


----------



## madhatter (2009 Május 17)

latolgat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 17)

terjeszt


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Május 17)

távozok


----------



## New Moon (2009 Május 17)

kutatok


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 17)

kikapom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 17)

megmérem


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 17)

mariníroz


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 17)

zakkan


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 17)

néz


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 18)

zümmög


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 18)

gurgulázik


----------



## Manuta (2009 Május 18)

körömlakk


----------



## norbikaa (2009 Május 18)

keresgél


----------



## Zsanacisza (2009 Május 18)

bolyong


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 18)

norbikaa írta:


> keresgél



lel


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 18)

lelet


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 18)

találat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 18)

Totó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 18)

olykor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 18)

rosszkor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 18)

rohanva


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

alagút


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 18)

távolság


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 18)

golgota


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 18)

alvás


----------



## dmarika (2009 Május 18)

sima


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 18)

alku


----------



## dmarika (2009 Május 18)

utazás


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

sás


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

súly


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

lyuk


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

krumpli


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

ima


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

sok


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

kurta


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

alabástrom


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

mos


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

sav


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

vulkán


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

nugát


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

tej


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

játék


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

kenyér


----------



## khirra (2009 Május 18)

róka


----------



## javja (2009 Május 18)

holló


----------



## lisszabon (2009 Május 18)

sajt


----------



## aleinor (2009 Május 18)

meg


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

terít


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

tanít


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

takarít


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

tükröz


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

zabál


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

lebeg


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

gurít


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

tapsol


----------



## kolita (2009 Május 19)

lapátol


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

leigáz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 19)

zongorázik


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

kalapál


----------



## ancsib (2009 Május 19)

kőkocka


----------



## aboglar (2009 Május 19)

alapoz


----------



## carly (2009 Május 19)

zaj


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

jajgatás


----------



## carly (2009 Május 19)

selejt


----------



## edke19X (2009 Május 19)

bizonytalanság


----------



## carly (2009 Május 19)

gát


----------



## benzsofi (2009 Május 19)

Hatalmas víztömegek jutnak az eszembe a gátról

Az én szavam:embrió


----------



## krea82 (2009 Május 19)

Új élet születése.
Az én szavam: élet


----------



## Zsebi7 (2009 Május 19)

Az életről az a GYERMEK jut eszembe, akire vágyom, hogy az életem része legyen!


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Május 19)

A gyermekről nekem a vidámság, őszinteség és sok erőteljes ÉRZELEM jut eszembe.


----------



## Zsebi7 (2009 Május 19)

Az érzelemről a SZERELEM jut az eszembe.


----------



## enn0101 (2009 Május 19)

Társ


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 19)

család


----------



## Ibolya23 (2009 Május 19)

összetartás


----------



## Regeanyus (2009 Május 19)

az összetartásról az ország jut eszembe, minden körülmény között magyarnak lenni.


----------



## Budbudabuddha (2009 Május 19)

zászló


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 20)

vandorcsillag írta:


> kalapál


 


leverte


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 20)

elszedtem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 20)

megtaláltad (?)


----------



## Athos0312 (2009 Május 20)

FIATALság bolondság...


----------



## redcat (2009 Május 20)

önteltség


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 21)

redcat írta:


> önteltség


gőg


----------



## arato.lajos (2009 Május 21)

B.U. írta:


> gőg




Eygszer egy Moldova könyvben olvastam;

Mind bolond ember ,ki farkával dicsekszik!!!


----------



## linuska (2009 Május 21)

dalol


----------



## linuska (2009 Május 21)

és hol vannak a szavak?vagy ennek mi a lényege?


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 21)

linuska írta:


> dalol



lopakodi*k* 

(linuska, minden játék első oldalán ott van a szabály, bár ez a szólánc időközben módosult, de "szólánc" maradt, tehát, mindíg az előtted lévő szó utolsó betűjével kell kezdeni az újabbikat!kiss)


----------



## benczeatt (2009 Május 21)

keresked*ő*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 21)

örö*m*


----------



## Pandave (2009 Május 21)

meseszép


----------



## Rubyred (2009 Május 21)

tündér


----------



## Jina (2009 Május 21)

pohár


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

róka


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

alma


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

ananász


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

szekér


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

rétes


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

saláta


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

angolna


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

articsóka


----------



## szsmelinda (2009 Május 22)

autó


----------



## ÖregSam (2009 Május 22)

ómen


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 22)

neon


----------



## ÖregSam (2009 Május 22)

nevetés


----------



## juhi49 (2009 Május 22)

sértés


----------



## kisanci (2009 Május 22)

siker


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

turó


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

haza


----------



## ÖregSam (2009 Május 22)

renegát


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

munka


----------



## ÖregSam (2009 Május 22)

bocs, lemaradtam...
adomány


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

tagadás


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

jótékonyság


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

segítőkész


----------



## cziczásné (2009 Május 22)

szivesség


----------



## sünbalázs (2009 Május 22)

szamaritánus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 22)

segítségnyújtás


----------



## zsanika0616 (2009 Május 22)

adakozás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 22)

szánalom


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 22)

együttérzés


----------



## Tücsi29 (2009 Május 22)

szomorúság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 23)

gyötrelem


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> gyötrelem


kínszenvedés


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Május 24)

B.U. írta:


> kínszenvedés



siralomház


----------



## volvox (2009 Május 24)

fekete ruha


----------



## pvargak (2009 Május 24)

halál


----------



## pvargak (2009 Május 24)

Ady


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 25)

York-család


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 25)

dédpapák


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 25)

kortalanok


----------



## Melani00 (2009 Május 25)

kapa


----------



## kerge167 (2009 Május 25)

almafa


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

alagút


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

talp


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

pata


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

apa


----------



## kerge167 (2009 Május 25)

Alag


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

aljas


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

saját


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

talál


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

lát


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

táltos


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

sas


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

süt


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

tilt


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 25)

tát


----------



## kerge167 (2009 Május 25)

tárogató


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 25)

oboa


----------



## BobGray (2009 Május 25)

Boa


----------



## Rece (2009 Május 25)

kigyó


----------



## kissstimi (2009 Május 25)

méreg


----------



## BobGray (2009 Május 25)

mérleg


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Május 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> oboa



alaphang


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 26)

G-durban


----------



## LILIANIZISZ (2009 Május 26)

zenekar


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

karmester


----------



## akaszas (2009 Május 26)

pálca


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 27)

repertoá*r*


----------



## Fantzi (2009 Június 1)

remény


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 1)

nyeremény


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Június 1)

nyár


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 1)

rekkenő hőség


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Június 1)

gutaütés


----------



## Renesmee Cullen (2009 Június 1)

szemüveg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 1)

genetik*a*


----------



## atlantisguru (2009 Június 1)

alabárd


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 1)

dárd*a*


----------



## szamoca75 (2009 Június 1)

alabástrom


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

maja


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 1)

aranyos


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

sompolyog


----------



## primaeva (2009 Június 1)

gép


----------



## andrinda (2009 Június 1)

papír


----------



## primaeva (2009 Június 1)

rágcsáló


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Június 1)

ódivatú


----------



## primaeva (2009 Június 1)

újság


----------



## Alan (2009 Június 1)

göcsört


----------



## primaeva (2009 Június 1)

tánc


----------



## Sz.Csilla (2009 Június 1)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Alan (2009 Június 1)

természet


----------



## andrinda (2009 Június 1)

erdő


----------



## Morgika (2009 Június 1)

zöld


----------



## wasper (2009 Június 2)

dinomdánom


----------



## rianna (2009 Június 2)

méreg


----------



## Nyuszipacsika (2009 Június 2)

halál


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

kasza


----------



## kisklara3 (2009 Június 2)

búzakéve


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

aratás


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 2)

nyár


----------



## lead (2009 Június 2)

meleg


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

izzadás


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 2)

limonádé


----------



## Hhannahh (2009 Június 2)

jég


----------



## III.A. (2009 Június 2)

korcsolya


----------



## Hhannahh (2009 Június 2)

forralt bor


----------



## veze (2009 Június 2)

karácsonyi vásár


----------



## everdream (2009 Június 2)

dunakavics


----------



## bakmagus (2009 Június 2)

csicsergő


----------



## vazonosito (2009 Június 2)

pacsirta


----------



## everdream (2009 Június 2)

taralyossün


----------



## bakmagus (2009 Június 2)

everdream írta:


> dunakavics




szabadság


----------



## lead (2009 Június 2)

gárdista


----------



## dontibor (2009 Június 2)

lead írta:


> gárdista



star wars


----------



## Hhannahh (2009 Június 2)

robot


----------



## vazonosito (2009 Június 2)

gürcölés


----------



## vazonosito (2009 Június 2)

vazonosito írta:


> gürcölés


strapa


----------



## katar (2009 Június 2)

vazonosito írta:


> strapa


ablak


----------



## Pas_Era (2009 Június 2)

panoráma


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 2)

katar írta:


> ablak


karaté


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 3)

hegyekel írta:


> karaté



érzelem


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 3)

melegség


----------



## vazonosito (2009 Június 3)

Nap


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 3)

fény


----------



## alex55555 (2009 Június 3)

jövő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 4)

ovineni írta:


> melegség


 

gyengéd


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 4)

dédelgető


----------



## eberszan (2009 Június 4)

szerető


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 4)

eberszan írta:


> szerető


öleb


----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 4)

bók


----------



## cri (2009 Június 4)

kocsi


----------



## Soma80 (2009 Június 4)

utazás


----------



## judubabó (2009 Június 5)

Sikátor


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 5)

randevú


----------



## KVicus (2009 Június 5)

új


----------



## faalma (2009 Június 6)

jóakarat


----------



## Kriszti25 (2009 Június 6)

tenger


----------



## kalex (2009 Június 6)

szem


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 6)

kalex írta:


> szem


megnéz


----------



## Dice8us (2009 Június 6)

lát


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 6)

Dice8us írta:


> lát


figyel


----------



## Ayama (2009 Június 6)

lenni


----------



## szurkeboy (2009 Június 6)

érezni


----------



## bihgyu (2009 Június 6)

érteni


----------



## oktar (2009 Június 6)

tudás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 7)

B.U. írta:


> megnéz


 


zsákmányo*l*


----------



## kasy (2009 Június 7)

babzsák


----------



## Sieges22 (2009 Június 7)

kábel


----------



## gnes (2009 Június 7)

lenvászon


----------



## kasy (2009 Június 7)

napraforgó


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 8)

órarend


----------



## dééév (2009 Június 8)

iskola


----------



## szilvi_92 (2009 Június 8)

biológiatémazáró


----------



## ashley25 (2009 Június 8)

vizsga


----------



## dééév (2009 Június 8)

német


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 8)

ovineni írta:


> óraren*d*


 


diáko*k*


----------



## dééév (2009 Június 8)

könyv


----------



## Lotar (2009 Június 8)

vulkán


----------



## Niara (2009 Június 8)

nádirigó


----------



## Lotar (2009 Június 8)

ószeres


----------



## Trécsi (2009 Június 8)

semmittevés


----------



## ERA24 (2009 Június 8)

sárgarépa


----------



## Tinoru (2009 Június 8)

alanyeset


----------



## dééév (2009 Június 8)

tárgyeset


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 10)

tobozgyűjtemény


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 10)

_Nyár _


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Június 10)

ragyogás


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 10)

sugárnyaláb


----------



## AnnieB (2009 Június 10)

babakocsi


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 10)

sugárnyaláb 
lábas


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 10)

basa


----------



## ash26 (2009 Június 10)

alku


----------



## huncut_rea (2009 Június 10)

börőnd


----------



## Cebelus (2009 Június 10)

öndeterminált
általános


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 11)

AnnieB írta:


> babakocsi


 


időgé*p*


----------



## TheCat (2009 Június 13)

univerzum


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 13)

TheCat írta:


> univerzum


magasles


----------



## Gucilla (2009 Június 13)

siránkozás


----------



## Gucilla (2009 Június 13)

seb


----------



## Gucilla (2009 Június 13)

búbánat


----------



## Gucilla (2009 Június 13)

tennivaló


----------



## Renesmee Cullen (2009 Június 13)

ócskavas


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 13)

saválló


----------



## vakacsiga (2009 Június 13)

mosogatószer


----------



## tomef (2009 Június 13)

egér


----------



## Thally (2009 Június 13)

ragadozó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 14)

oroszlá*n*


----------



## Meszti (2009 Június 14)

nőszirom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 14)

mimóz*a*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 14)

aranyes*ő*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 14)

őszirózsa


----------



## Thally (2009 Június 14)

alanta*s*


----------



## tulippan (2009 Június 14)

somvirag


----------



## Thally (2009 Június 14)

gőteszem


----------



## geo91 (2009 Június 14)

magas


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 14)

geo91 írta:


> magas


silány


----------



## Light79 (2009 Június 14)

semmitmondó


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 14)

óhajtás


----------



## Grevinnan1942 (2009 Június 16)

sárgabarack


----------



## gazfater (2009 Június 16)

köszönt


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 16)

tónus


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Június 16)

harmónia


----------



## LazaCat (2009 Június 16)

nyugalom


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 16)

zene


----------



## vronka (2009 Június 16)

lélek


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 16)

koktél


----------



## looor (2009 Június 16)

buli


----------



## MneKata (2009 Június 16)

ismerösök


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

Ismerősök - költöznek a szomszédunkba.

LOVASKOCSI


----------



## Vhrai (2009 Június 16)

nyár


----------



## Martis15 (2009 Június 16)

napsütés


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

nyugalom


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 16)

mákostészta


----------



## dankanta (2009 Június 16)

vidámság


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Június 17)

garabonciás


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 17)

Ismeritek a Garabonciás együttest?

zene


----------



## susan5 (2009 Június 17)

musical


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

Padlás


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

lepedékes


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

sámli


----------



## kircsi83 (2009 Június 17)

nagymama


----------



## Trolley (2009 Június 17)

szeretet


----------



## kircsi83 (2009 Június 17)

család


----------



## Trolley (2009 Június 17)

szeleburdi


----------



## kircsi83 (2009 Június 17)

fiatalság


----------



## Mossu (2009 Június 17)

galagonya


----------



## muter (2009 Június 17)

bokor


----------



## kircsi83 (2009 Június 17)

csalán


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

nádtető


----------



## kircsi83 (2009 Június 17)

zuhanás


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

sziklakert


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

tetőfedő


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 17)

ősember


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

rókalyuk


----------



## szanella (2009 Június 17)

karóra


----------



## editp74 (2009 Június 17)

asztalfiók


----------



## Emmett (2009 Június 17)

kemence


----------



## klacy (2009 Június 17)

endoplazmatikus retikulum


----------



## Messy0221 (2009 Június 18)

nekem erről a biológia jutott eszembe..mert olyan bioszossan hangzik..

legyen a következő szó a : _anorák_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 18)

Messy0221 írta:


> nekem erről a biológia jutott eszembe..mert olyan bioszossan hangzik..
> 
> legyen a következő szó a : _anorák_


Mount Everest


----------



## pstalex (2009 Június 18)

törökméz


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 18)

pstalex írta:


> törökméz


ragacs


----------



## kicsibo77 (2009 Június 19)

tragacs


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 19)

kicsibo77 írta:


> tragacs


Trabant


----------



## fabiada (2009 Június 20)

kétütemű


----------



## Laca55 (2009 Június 20)

Warthburg


----------



## DéZsé89 (2009 Június 20)

gólya


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

alma


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

ablak


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

kecske


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

elmebeteg


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

gúnár


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

rabló


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

ón


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

naposcsibe


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

enyves


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

sampon


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

nyíl


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

lapos


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

naiv


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

villany


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

yamgyökér


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

rettentő


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

ősi


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

idegen


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

nulla


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

alszik


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

kaland


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

degenerált


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

terep


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

páratlan


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

nyáj


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

jóképű


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

űrmérték


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

kaptafa


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

album


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

mámor


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

ragacs


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

csacsi


----------



## DéZsé89 (2009 Június 20)

csigaház


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

iparos


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

zord


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

délies


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

selejt


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

tábor


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

roham


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

mikor


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

robaj


----------



## trish21 (2009 Június 20)

János


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 20)

sebaj


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

séma


----------



## csillagpontos (2009 Június 20)

Moebius írta:


> remetelak


 
Magány és lelkibéke.


----------



## bakoscsabi (2009 Június 20)

klassz


----------



## Larissa (2009 Június 20)

motor


----------



## vigo (2009 Június 20)

radiátor


----------



## muter (2009 Június 20)

romantika


----------



## xanxtus (2009 Június 20)

anarchia


----------



## xanxtus (2009 Június 20)

anglisztika


----------



## csabecki (2009 Június 20)

nekem elsőre valami az angol nyelv tanulmányozásával kapcsolatos fogalom jout az eszembe


----------



## bzsuzsu (2009 Június 20)

nyelv


----------



## fabiada (2009 Június 20)

Csók


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Június 20)

száj


----------



## Danka13 (2009 Június 21)

cseresznye


----------



## Kata_790402 (2009 Június 21)

mag


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

gumó


----------



## huntomiv (2009 Június 22)

gyökér


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 22)

retek


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

répa


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Június 22)

cukor


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 22)

máz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 23)

Eniko05 írta:


> retek


 

kosz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 23)

szemét


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 23)

takarítás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 23)

sepregetés


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

súrol


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 23)

leporol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 23)

látványos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 23)

sokszor


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

ritkán


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

néha


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

alkalmanként


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 23)

talán


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 23)

nem


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 23)

miért(?)


----------



## MIKL-A (2009 Június 23)

téma


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

adódik


----------



## Irbis (2009 Június 23)

kerül


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 23)

lehetőség


----------



## dobaga (2009 Június 23)

gurul


----------



## dobaga (2009 Június 23)

lebeg


----------



## Irbis (2009 Június 23)

gágog


----------



## M. Ildikó (2009 Június 24)

gépel


----------



## ariel76 (2009 Június 24)

lépdel


----------



## ariel76 (2009 Június 24)

legel


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

learat


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

tarló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

olvadó


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

ólom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

mongol


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

lovak


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

kutyák


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

kert


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

tavacskával


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

lakópark


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

kocsi


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

idegesség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

gondbaesés


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

sóhaj


----------



## szello75 (2009 Június 24)

megkönnyebbülés


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

alagsor


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

romos


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

söröző


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

őr


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 24)

remete


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

elvonulás


----------



## meseme (2009 Június 24)

sátor


----------



## vadam11 (2009 Június 24)

róka


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 24)

alamuszi


----------



## vadam11 (2009 Június 24)

instabil


----------



## wycky85 (2009 Június 24)

lámpa


----------



## csecsebecse (2009 Június 24)

éjszaka


----------



## eron (2009 Június 24)

alak


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 24)

kecses


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Június 24)

sunyi


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 24)

disznó


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 24)

ógörög


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 25)

gladiátor


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Június 25)

rímel


----------



## Funboy (2009 Június 25)

vers


----------



## timi8707 (2009 Június 25)

sakktábla


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 25)

altatodal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 26)

lámpaoltá*s*


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 26)

súgólyuk


----------



## kozeput (2009 Június 26)

küzdőtér


----------



## beabea1 (2009 Június 26)

répatorta


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

almatorta


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 26)

ablakpárkány


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

nyár


----------



## moncsicsi79 (2009 Június 26)

víz


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

zab


----------



## syzygyy (2009 Június 26)

*Epsom*

Epsomi


----------



## veze (2009 Június 26)

zab - boka


----------



## belfix (2009 Június 26)

alom


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

mundér


----------



## argentinang (2009 Június 26)

rideg


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

gázol


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

lépked


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

dörmög


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

gondol


----------



## bellus (2009 Június 26)

labdázik


----------



## Firense (2009 Június 26)

gömbölyű játékszert dobál
televízió


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Június 26)

bellus írta:


> labdázik



kosarazik


----------



## derani (2009 Június 26)

kirakó


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 26)

ovodas


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 27)

sikeres


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 27)

szerencse


----------



## Ilibela (2009 Június 27)

elem


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 27)

magnézium


----------



## gubaera (2009 Június 27)

molibdén


----------



## reni978 (2009 Június 27)

Az idős szóról a fák ÉVGYŰRŰ-i jutnak eszembe. Sokszor gondolok arra, ha egy nagy fát látok, hogy vajon mit mesélnek a levelei, mennyi mindent láttak, és megéltek már!?


----------



## reni978 (2009 Június 27)

Bocs, a molibdént-t nem láttam az előbb, akkor kémia :-( a szavam.


----------



## kincses01 (2009 Június 27)

Hétfő


----------



## veze (2009 Június 27)

reni978 írta:


> Az idős szóról a fák ÉVGYŰRŰ-i jutnak eszembe. Sokszor gondolok arra, ha egy nagy fát látok, hogy vajon mit mesélnek a levelei, mennyi mindent láttak, és megéltek már!?


 bocsi de a levelei nem sokat mesélhetnének hisz minden évben lehullanak..
a szavam a "hétfő" kapcsán - munkanap


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 27)

pihenés


----------



## veze (2009 Június 27)

alvás


----------



## gucpid (2009 Június 27)

álom


----------



## babi45 (2009 Június 27)

nyugalom


----------



## Gyno (2009 Június 27)

nyaralás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 28)

gubaera írta:


> molibdén


 
nyomele*m *(!)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nyomele*m *(!)


magnézium


----------



## reni978 (2009 Június 28)

mágnes


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

reni978 írta:


> mágnes


sarok


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

kalevala


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 28)

farasro írta:


> kalevala


eposz


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 28)

szepirodalom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 29)

meseregé*ny*


----------



## jti (2009 Június 29)

gyerekek


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 29)

meseregény

nyúlcipő


----------



## casey02 (2009 Június 29)

őrségváltás


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 29)

szeretett


----------



## htany (2009 Június 29)

gyermek


----------



## kékpille (2009 Június 29)

ártatlanság


----------



## vigo (2009 Június 29)

vonzalom


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

béke


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

végzet


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

kard


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

"És mi mégis láncot hordtunk!
Ide veled, régi kardunk!"

Szval legyen: LÁNC


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

rab


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

gólya


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

nyár


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

napszemcsi


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

új


----------



## estampida (2009 Június 29)

teremcipő


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

dorkó


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

Tisza


----------



## estampida (2009 Június 29)

nyaralás


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 29)

gumimatrac


----------



## Naru (2009 Június 30)

alvás


----------



## dulacsi (2009 Június 30)

szénaboglya


----------



## Naru (2009 Június 30)

antenna


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Június 30)

akármi


----------



## Handy25 (2009 Június 30)

ihlet


----------



## marhalabszar (2009 Június 30)

múzsa


----------



## tenszi (2009 Június 30)

ajtó


----------



## Vonzo (2009 Június 30)

Az Idősekről jut eszembe, hogy jobban kellene tisztelnünk és becsülnünk őket, mert ők adták át az igazi TUDÁSt.


----------



## kolad (2009 Június 30)

révül


----------



## SimiSimi (2009 Július 1)

láz


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Július 1)

zajszint


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 1)

tanulás


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

spenót


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

tengerész


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 1)

szívás


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

savanyú


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 1)

új


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

jogdíj


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 1)

jutány


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

nyalóka


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 1)

alkalom


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

mester


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

repülő


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 1)

örvény


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

vihar


----------



## Krittike (2009 Július 1)

villámlás


----------



## jti (2009 Július 1)

horgolás


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

halász


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

szellő


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

dér


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

harmat


----------



## judi.gergely (2009 Július 1)

hideg


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

didergés


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

kakaó


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

reggeli


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

ébredés


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

párna


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

párnacsata


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

tollpihe


----------



## cysco (2009 Július 1)

zene


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

kotta


----------



## annamar (2009 Július 1)

ritmus


----------



## azottcsirke (2009 Július 1)

dob


----------



## sumi (2009 Július 1)

ütősök


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

zenekar


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

színház


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 1)

függöny


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 1)

éjszaka


----------



## oliver22 (2009 Július 1)

Érdekes ez a játék


----------



## bahadur (2009 Július 2)

csönd


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 2)

bahadur írta:


> csönd


temető


----------



## Hencsyh (2009 Július 2)

sírok


----------



## blotor (2009 Július 2)

Kereszt.


----------



## palaimon (2009 Július 3)

Jézus


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 3)

sátor


----------



## Művésznő11 (2009 Július 3)

Bedoha írta:


> sátor



konzerv


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 3)

paradicsom


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 3)

pizza


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

aszaltszilva


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

pulykamell


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

lépegető


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

birodalmi


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

igazodj


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

jómodor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 3)

blotor írta:


> Kereszt.


 
Ha lehetne, az elrontott beírásokat ne folytassátok.


tű*z*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gab001 írta:


> jómodor



rendben


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ha lehetne, az elrontott beírásokat ne folytassátok.
> 
> 
> tű*z*




elolvastam a feladatkiírást, s csak annyi a szabály, hogy bármit írhatsz, ami eszedbe jut az adott szóról
ezt néha (szerintem csak a saját kedvünkért) tarkítjuk azzal, hogy az utolsó betűvel kezdjük a szót...


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendben




nincs


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gab001 írta:


> elolvastam a feladatkiírást, s csak annyi a szabály, hogy bármit írhatsz, ami eszedbe jut az adott szóról
> ezt néha (szerintem csak a saját kedvünkért) tarkítjuk azzal, hogy az utolsó betűvel kezdjük a szót...



itt menetközben változott a szabály már rég...., az, amiről írsz, az az asszociációs topik..., itt az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni, hiszen: *szólánc*...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gab001 írta:


> nincs



csodálkozol (?)


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> itt menetközben változott a szabály már rég...., az, amiről írsz, az az asszociációs topik..., itt az utolsó betűvel kell kezdeni, hiszen: *szólánc*...



ahhoz képest nagyon sokan nem így játszák... és nem is lehet őket hibáztatni, hiszen nem fogják végig olvasni az első x oldalt, hogy ez kiderüljön...


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

Eniko05 írta:


> csodálkozol (?)




lampion


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gab001 írta:


> ahhoz képest nagyon sokan nem így játszák...



csakhogy ezek a "nagyon sokan" jobbára csakis az újak, akik csak összebarmolni tudják a topikokat..., a régi játékosokat figyeld...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gab001 írta:


> lampion



nappali


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

iskola


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

aranyszabály


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

lyukasztó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

olyan


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

nagy


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

gyors


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

sáv


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

váltó


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

óra


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

adat


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

továbbítás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

sietés


----------



## gab001 (2009 Július 3)

suhanc


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 3)

cicababa


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 3)

cuncimókus


----------



## Adra (2009 Július 3)

szivecskekiss


----------



## capricorno (2009 Július 3)

epertorta


----------



## pinknyuszi (2009 Július 3)

asztalterítő


----------



## dallam (2009 Július 3)

gomba leves


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

piramis


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

tiramisu


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

patikus


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

tizedes


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

faragó


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

hét


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

kisferenc


----------



## lili_om (2009 Július 3)

szűk esztendő


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

jégvirág


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

esővíz


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

szellőlány


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

buborék


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

szivárvány


----------



## krike (2009 Július 3)

fogyókúra


----------



## boszilvi (2009 Július 3)

kín


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

tavasz


----------



## boszilvi (2009 Július 3)

zápor


----------



## hun000 (2009 Július 3)

redukálószer


----------



## zazi33 (2009 Július 3)

birka


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 4)

pinknyuszi írta:


> asztalterítő


 


összefo*n*


----------



## Sanji (2009 Július 4)

DNS(bocsesz az "n" miatt)


----------



## zso999 (2009 Július 4)

Azt hiszem le kell írni azt is ami először eszünkbejut a szóról!
Tehát: az összefonról nekem a kezek összefonódása jutott eszembe.

barátság


----------



## B.U. (2009 Július 4)

zso999 írta:


> Azt hiszem le kell írni azt is ami először eszünkbejut a szóról!
> Tehát: az összefonról nekem a kezek összefonódása jutott eszembe.
> 
> barátság


kijátszhatóság


----------



## Anitablake (2009 Július 4)

gyengeség


----------



## gucpid (2009 Július 4)

lemondás


----------



## Kriszti1223 (2009 Július 4)

nyaralás


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 5)

átütemezés


----------



## zsolzsoo94 (2009 Július 5)

Munka


----------



## ani1205 (2009 Július 6)

Főnök


----------



## insomniadini (2009 Július 7)

kalapács


----------



## 1vett (2009 Július 7)

csibész


----------



## insomniadini (2009 Július 7)

szerelem


----------



## csikar70 (2009 Július 7)

maci


----------



## 1vett (2009 Július 7)

illatos


----------



## hangela (2009 Július 7)

seprű


----------



## bhaley (2009 Július 7)

Takarítás


----------



## bhaley (2009 Július 7)

Kedvetlenség


----------



## kovacszsolt (2009 Július 7)

Melancholia(Albrecht Dürer)


----------



## Jucus3 (2009 Július 7)

kóli baktérium


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 7)

hangela írta:


> seprű


 

üvegcseré*p*


----------



## csütörtök (2009 Július 7)

pohártörés


----------



## Shugoryuu (2009 Július 7)

serpenyő


----------



## ovineni (2009 Július 7)

ősember


----------



## oobe (2009 Július 7)

Lelőhely


----------



## Shugoryuu (2009 Július 7)

lyuk


----------



## Ayesha (2009 Július 7)

kutatás


----------



## jess_ (2009 Július 7)

színház


----------



## mzbrigi (2009 Július 8)

ünnep


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 8)

jess_ írta:


> színház



záradék


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

ügyvéd


----------



## ThomasL (2009 Július 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> záradék



kölcsön


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 8)

nyereség


----------



## ThomasL (2009 Július 8)

garat


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 8)

torok


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

mandula


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 8)

Gabetto írta:


> mandula



"k"-vak légyszí!kiss


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

??? Bizti???? 
"Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az....  "


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 8)

Gabetto írta:


> ??? Bizti????
> "Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az....  "



BIZTI!!kiss
Amit említesz, az az asszociáció..., ez már menetközben rég változott...., tehát, az utosó betűvel kellene kezdeni, vagyis folytatni e szóláncot...


----------



## John Sheperd (2009 Július 8)

karácsony


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> BIZTI!!kiss
> Amit említesz, az az asszociáció..., ez már menetközben rég változott...., tehát, az utosó betűvel kellene kezdeni, vagyis folytatni e szóláncot...





VETTEM!!!  ÉRTETTEM! :5:


_karácsony -_ nyalánkság


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 10)

nyalánkság-gátlás


----------



## Varjacska (2009 Július 10)

selyemakác


----------



## Bedoha (2009 Július 12)

falevél


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 12)

Varjacska írta:


> selyemakác


 

cirkalma*s*


----------



## misako (2009 Július 12)

díszes


----------



## Bismarck (2009 Július 12)

sekély


----------



## fairybloom (2009 Július 12)

lycium


----------



## hungrafx (2009 Július 12)

mindentudó


----------



## pocvik (2009 Július 12)

óriás


----------



## ludmanne (2009 Július 12)

Góliát


----------



## cefó (2009 Július 12)

Rúdelem


----------



## steveke6 (2009 Július 12)

vibrátor áramellátása


----------



## Volcom (2009 Július 12)

antarktisz


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 12)

Jéghegy


----------



## Brandar (2009 Július 12)

Titanic


----------



## evapetre (2009 Július 12)

elsüllyed


----------



## vk2005 (2009 Július 12)

elsüllyedt világok


----------



## BlueOrbit (2009 Július 12)

atlantisz


----------



## kayra (2009 Július 12)

város


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 13)

pocvik írta:


> óriás


 

szobo*r*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 13)

reme*k*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 13)

kitűn*ő*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 13)

örömtel*i*


----------



## Pandave (2009 Július 13)

ismerős


----------



## kergeteve (2009 Július 13)

sejtburok


----------



## cleantibor (2009 Július 13)

biológia


----------



## beva99 (2009 Július 13)

anatómia


----------



## beva99 (2009 Július 13)

asztal


----------



## gyémántfény (2009 Július 13)

logika


----------



## Ildu (2009 Július 13)

gondolat


----------



## dutti54 (2009 Július 16)

Megértés ha van, akkór álltalában szerelem is.

Sajna a mai világban a pénkörülforog avilág, elveszett az emberiség !


----------



## perika (2009 Július 16)

segítség


----------



## Viktor6440 (2009 Július 17)

kéz


----------



## thewilder (2009 Július 17)

ha kéz a kézben, akkor talán SZERELEM is van...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 17)

kergeteve írta:


> sejtburo*k*


 

kiti*n*


----------



## eMeNeM (2009 Július 23)

rejtvény


----------



## gucpid (2009 Július 23)

titok


----------



## KicsiVica (2009 Július 23)

hét pecsét


----------



## palmyra (2009 Július 24)

árulás


----------



## Deep In Thought (2009 Július 24)

sajnálat


----------



## apacupi (2009 Július 24)

imádat


----------



## Zsuzsanna80 (2009 Július 24)

szerelem


----------



## gurulos (2009 Július 24)

gyötrelem


----------



## kapussrác (2009 Július 24)

melankólia


----------



## Francica (2009 Július 24)

mélabú


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 24)

levertség


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

kávé


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 24)

édesség


----------



## begin (2009 Július 24)

gancsoskodas


----------



## Széltündér (2009 Július 24)

politika


----------



## zijuka (2009 Július 24)

ajtónálló


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

biztonsági őr


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

bevásárlóközpont


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

zsongás


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

tavasz


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

szellő


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

friss


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

tej


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

kakaó


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

kakós csiga


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

ropogós


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

kifli


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

sajtos


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

rúd


----------



## timit (2009 Július 24)

pogácsa


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

ugrás


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

szakadék


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

mélység


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

óceán


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

hajó


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

fedélzet


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

kapitány


----------



## mackopar (2009 Július 24)

csapat


----------



## geszil (2009 Július 24)

koral zátony


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 25)

mackopar írta:


> csapat


tök


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 25)

kapor


----------



## fairy23 (2009 Július 25)

öntet


----------



## gurulos (2009 Július 25)

folt


----------



## Bibiboo (2009 Július 25)

szegély


----------



## maruani1 (2009 Július 26)

léc


----------



## Ilma59 (2009 Július 26)

magasugrás


----------



## gurulos (2009 Július 26)

maruani1 írta:


> léc



centiméter


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 26)

távolság


----------



## chocolate90 (2009 Július 26)

elválaszt


----------



## Gador (2009 Július 26)

összeköt


----------



## chocolate90 (2009 Július 26)

kapcsolat


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 27)

gurulos írta:


> centiméter


 

rövi*d*


----------



## gurulos (2009 Július 27)

dákó  bocsesz!


----------



## Kamilla088 (2009 Július 27)

zokni ( XD )


----------



## puszianyu (2009 Július 27)

agyilag ?


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

testileg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 28)

gurulos írta:


> dákó  bocsesz!


 

ólmosbo*t*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 28)

trombit*a*


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Július 28)

alaphan*g*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 29)

gondola*t*


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 29)

töpörty*ű*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 29)

üvegbe*n*


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

nádor


----------



## pitya5 (2009 Július 29)

retek


----------



## Landrea74 (2009 Július 29)

kert


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

tamburin


----------



## angyalka160 (2009 Július 29)

nevet


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 29)

társalo*g*


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

Grizli


----------



## angyalka160 (2009 Július 29)

ingovány


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 29)

nyalóka


----------



## pitya5 (2009 Július 29)

anakonda


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

anomália


----------



## pitya5 (2009 Július 29)

abnormális


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 29)

serény


----------



## pitya5 (2009 Július 29)

nyúl


----------



## krike (2009 Július 29)

róka


----------



## arcomm (2009 Július 29)

vuk


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 29)

pitya5 írta:


> nyúl



lidér*c*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 30)

cáfolhat*ó*


----------



## Soniera (2009 Július 30)

óvatos


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 30)

sáfrány


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Július 31)

nyugalo*m*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Július 31)

mérc*e*


----------



## Yunia (2009 Július 31)

eszperent*e*


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Július 31)

erdő


----------



## sasi89 (2009 Július 31)

ős


----------



## Sárkányleves (2009 Július 31)

sö*r*


----------



## Minnus (2009 Július 31)

ribizli


----------



## pannika67 (2009 Július 31)

ibolya (eredeti szabály szerint: piros)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Július 31)

aranyo*s*


----------



## BlackVoid (2009 Július 31)

kislány


----------



## agicu (2009 Július 31)

yackt


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Július 31)

tenger


----------



## agicu (2009 Július 31)

róka


----------



## srobot (2009 Augusztus 1)

afrika


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 1)

alpok


----------



## satu80 (2009 Augusztus 1)

lavina


----------



## lexander (2009 Augusztus 1)

helikopter


----------



## belyacska (2009 Augusztus 1)

pilóta


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Eniko05 írta:


> alpok



Kárpátok


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Augusztus 2)

kirándulás


----------



## vandamaci (2009 Augusztus 2)

sör


----------



## agicu (2009 Augusztus 2)

reluxa


----------



## Minnus (2009 Augusztus 2)

félhomály


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Eniko05 írta:


> alpok


 

kilát*ó*


----------



## szokezhen (2009 Augusztus 5)

óhaj


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 5)

javasla*t*


----------



## szokezhen (2009 Augusztus 5)

tábor


----------



## Leandro (2009 Augusztus 5)

repülő


----------



## Grigri (2009 Augusztus 5)

őz


----------



## Leandro (2009 Augusztus 5)

zetor


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

rapala


----------



## Leandro (2009 Augusztus 5)

alaplap


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

például


----------



## Grigri (2009 Augusztus 5)

látomás


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

sikátor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

részeges


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

sebész


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

szemész


----------



## Grigri (2009 Augusztus 5)

zenész


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

zárda


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

antik


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

kedves


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sótartó


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

ókori


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

Irattár


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 5)

Raktar


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 5)

borzafakkone írta:


> Irattár



rejtekhely


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 5)

Lyuk


----------



## Gluteus (2009 Augusztus 5)

kábel


----------



## borzafakkone (2009 Augusztus 5)

liliputi


----------



## lady darla (2009 Augusztus 5)

Wichtelmännchen


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 6)

borzafakkone írta:


> liliputi




iskola


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Augusztus 6)

akadémia


----------



## Grigri (2009 Augusztus 6)

ablak


----------



## jucus_chan (2009 Augusztus 6)

kés


----------



## melorian (2009 Augusztus 6)

kard


----------



## KSz (2009 Augusztus 6)

dió


----------



## harangozo.judit (2009 Augusztus 6)

KSz írta:


> dió


 
óra


----------



## KSz (2009 Augusztus 6)

akkumulátor


----------



## KoFee (2009 Augusztus 6)

radír


----------



## soos66 (2009 Augusztus 6)

riadalom


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 6)

malom


----------



## 66manna (2009 Augusztus 6)

Velem


----------



## Barbienka (2009 Augusztus 6)

egyedül


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

eggyütt


----------



## gabo68 (2009 Augusztus 7)

társaság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 7)

gyülekezé*s*


----------



## mezarius (2009 Augusztus 7)

játék


----------



## kiyaone (2009 Augusztus 7)

élet


----------



## mezarius (2009 Augusztus 7)

vidámság


----------



## kiyaone (2009 Augusztus 7)

nevetés


----------



## lédi (2009 Augusztus 7)

bohóc


----------



## Bezoos (2009 Augusztus 7)

szivárvány


----------



## Norahh (2009 Augusztus 8)

boldogság


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 8)

jucus_chan írta:


> kés


 
szú*r*


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 Augusztus 8)

fájdalom


----------



## Nusó (2009 Augusztus 8)

boldogtalanság


----------



## pennant (2009 Augusztus 8)

kamra


----------



## Trubica (2009 Augusztus 8)

magány


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 9)

fehér


----------



## Snoopydegu (2009 Augusztus 9)

paripa


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 9)

Herceg


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Augusztus 9)

gondola


----------



## unicornis (2009 Augusztus 9)

Velence


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Alizka50 írta:


> gondola



autó


----------



## gucpid (2009 Augusztus 9)

sebesség


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Eniko05 írta:


> autó



országút


----------



## azsane (2009 Augusztus 9)

végtelen


----------



## puszianyu (2009 Augusztus 10)

mező


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

fennsík


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

uzsonna a zöldben


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

anya, apa és a gyerekek együtt


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

család


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

együttlét


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

biztonság


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

kötődés


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

érzelmi igény


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

folytonosság


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

szeretet


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

félelem


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

egyedüllét


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

magány


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

milyen a teljesség


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

harmónia


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

csak pillanatokra


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

veled jó


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

és vele is jó


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

és van akivel nem jó


----------



## ittol (2009 Augusztus 10)

változtathatok


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 10)

ittol írta:


> változtathatok


bármikor


----------



## ovoka (2009 Augusztus 10)

B.U. írta:


> bármikor


 most


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 10)

ovoka írta:


> most


pillanat


----------



## gina28 (2009 Augusztus 10)

holnap


----------



## hangyacska (2009 Augusztus 10)

vonzalom


----------



## Sziraki (2009 Augusztus 10)

ölelés


----------



## dorisz1212 (2009 Augusztus 10)

síel


----------



## azsane (2009 Augusztus 10)

hóvihar


----------



## Bellacullen (2009 Augusztus 10)

hegyek


----------



## piciboci (2009 Augusztus 10)

táj


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 10)

kirándulás


----------



## Bellacullen (2009 Augusztus 10)

tura


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 10)

felszerelés


----------



## Bavicky (2009 Augusztus 11)

vásárlás


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 11)

Bavicky írta:


> vásárlás


üzletelés


----------



## lactantius (2009 Augusztus 11)

kereskedés


----------



## vargacs35 (2009 Augusztus 11)

haszon


----------



## Prai (2009 Augusztus 11)

pénz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 11)

B.U. írta:


> üzletelés


 


seftelne*k*


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 11)

uzsorakamat


----------



## Ani29 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Szegénység


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 11)

aniko1982 írta:


> uzsorakamat


tartozás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 12)

szegénysé*g*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> szegénysé*g*


gyötrelem


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 12)

mártír


----------



## aniko1982 (2009 Augusztus 12)

reims


----------



## blobov (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sör.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 12)

részegség


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

galamb


----------



## KicsiVica (2009 Augusztus 12)

bokor


----------



## Norahh (2009 Augusztus 12)

erdő


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

őz


----------



## zzz012 (2009 Augusztus 12)

zöld


----------



## ineralisi (2009 Augusztus 12)

esik..


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 12)

kihajt


----------



## cortes (2009 Augusztus 12)

születik


----------



## fdora (2009 Augusztus 12)

mosoly


----------



## Bavicky (2009 Augusztus 12)

család


----------



## kullango (2009 Augusztus 13)

közösség


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

barátok


----------



## hitoride (2009 Augusztus 13)

buli


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

tánc


----------



## angels (2009 Augusztus 13)

ritmus


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 13)

zene


----------



## Desertgirl (2009 Augusztus 13)

koncert


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 13)

tömeg


----------



## WagnerUr (2009 Augusztus 13)

géplakatos


----------



## balisz (2009 Augusztus 14)

Sámán


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 14)

naívitás


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

szendeség


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 14)

gátlás


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 14)

sivár élet


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

tragédia


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 14)

amnézia


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

felejthető


----------



## timi777 (2009 Augusztus 14)

iskola


----------



## B.U. (2009 Augusztus 14)

okosság


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Gabetto írta:


> amnézia



agybaj


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 14)

játékbolt


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 14)

tigris


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 14)

sikló


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 14)

orrszarvú


----------



## Orsiviki (2009 Augusztus 14)

afrodiziákum


----------



## rot (2009 Augusztus 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> orrszarvú



úszómester


----------



## gyuladrum (2009 Augusztus 14)

serkentő


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 14)

rot írta:


> úszómester



rendező


----------



## jano.8 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Eniko05 írta:


> rendező


őrmester


----------



## tank101 (2009 Augusztus 14)

rendező


----------



## Tomisz (2009 Augusztus 15)

őrzővédő


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 15)

őrtorony


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 15)

nyeremény


----------



## Tomisz (2009 Augusztus 15)

nyavajgás


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 15)

sóhaj


----------



## bionatur (2009 Augusztus 15)

ima


----------



## tnn (2009 Augusztus 16)

akarat


----------



## Kimarite (2009 Augusztus 16)

erő


----------



## jesmisant (2009 Augusztus 16)

hatalom


----------



## Kimarite (2009 Augusztus 16)

kegyetlen


----------



## kati2 (2009 Augusztus 16)

bánat


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Augusztus 16)

tévút


----------



## Mattknot (2009 Augusztus 16)

tépett


----------



## Bolyhocska (2009 Augusztus 16)

frizura


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 16)

elhagyott


----------



## bakter55 (2009 Augusztus 16)

lassú vagyok,sry


----------



## astro5 (2009 Augusztus 17)

emlék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Eniko05 írta:


> sóha*j*


 


jajon*g*


----------



## varazskezek (2009 Augusztus 19)

bánat


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 19)

gratuláci*ó*


----------



## frady (2009 Augusztus 19)

Óvoda


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 19)

a*gy*


----------



## Bambi84 (2009 Augusztus 19)

doktor


----------



## kaloda (2009 Augusztus 19)

ruszli


----------



## mia893 (2009 Augusztus 19)

hal


----------



## Amy10 (2009 Augusztus 19)

büdös


----------



## Aliz79 (2009 Augusztus 19)

csavargó


----------



## Henn (2009 Augusztus 19)

aluljáró


----------



## Amy10 (2009 Augusztus 19)

metró


----------



## Toccs (2009 Augusztus 19)

metrofrizura


----------



## vzt (2009 Augusztus 19)

metrofizura = a mennetszéltől összekócolódott BELŐTT séró


----------



## wella (2009 Augusztus 19)

beszívott.


----------



## tank101 (2009 Augusztus 20)

téliesített


----------



## PéGéJé (2009 Augusztus 20)

tank101 írta:


> téliesített



Begubózott


----------



## PéGéJé (2009 Augusztus 20)

Amy10 írta:


> metró


Metró(újság)


----------



## wella (2009 Augusztus 20)

Írógép


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 21)

példa


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Augusztus 21)

akadály


----------



## györgyi viola (2009 Augusztus 21)

fal


----------



## Cary (2009 Augusztus 21)

vár


----------



## blue13 (2009 Augusztus 21)

rom


----------



## aandrea229 (2009 Augusztus 23)

halom


----------



## Szurikáta (2009 Augusztus 23)

föld


----------



## kellegykis (2009 Augusztus 23)

dinoszaurusz


----------



## a sztár (2009 Augusztus 25)

gyerekkor


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 28)

kellegykis írta:


> dinoszaurusz



sziszegés


----------



## angie700 (2009 Augusztus 28)

barátnöm


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 28)

Eniko05 írta:


> sziszegés




sikl*ó*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 29)

olvas*ó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Augusztus 30)

okosodi*k*


----------



## kkszsz (2009 Augusztus 30)

tanulás


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> okosodi*k*



kilin*cs*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Augusztus 31)

csapa*t*


----------



## Henikebaba (2009 Augusztus 31)

téma


----------



## Henikebaba (2009 Augusztus 31)

*szójáték*

tám*a*


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

ajt*ó*


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

alap


----------



## kaness (2009 Szeptember 3)

patakzó


----------



## kaness (2009 Szeptember 3)

ovodás


----------



## kaness (2009 Szeptember 3)

segítség


----------



## JBobbye (2009 Szeptember 5)

géz


----------



## Daducica (2009 Szeptember 5)

zerge


----------



## Thally (2009 Szeptember 5)

egyetem


----------



## moni8 (2009 Szeptember 5)

mozi


----------



## microgirl (2009 Szeptember 5)

iroda


----------



## Madry (2009 Szeptember 5)

munka


----------



## levelibéka (2009 Szeptember 5)

alkonyat


----------



## katka5 (2009 Szeptember 6)

távirányító


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Szeptember 6)

óvoda


----------



## canaezo (2009 Szeptember 6)

akkor


----------



## monikam25 (2009 Szeptember 7)

rizottó


----------



## canaezo (2009 Szeptember 7)

óra


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 7)

angyal


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Szeptember 7)

lebben


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 7)

nevet


----------



## cefó (2009 Szeptember 7)

Temetés


----------



## melicyedicy (2009 Szeptember 7)

halál, elmúlás , fájdalom


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Lélek, Isten, Örök Élet, Mennyország


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Szeptember 7)

_(Csak én vesztettem el a fonalat? )_


----------



## bbstudio (2009 Szeptember 7)

Imádság


----------



## erzsike820808 (2009 Szeptember 8)

hit - vallás - 
ELENGEDÉS


----------



## erzsike820808 (2009 Szeptember 8)

ezek mind nagyon mély és magvas gondolattöredékek és sajnos mindenkinek van hozzá valamilyen emléke ...
de arra gondoltam indítsunk egy másik gondolatfonalat: 
SZERETET


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Szeptember 8)

társkeresés


----------



## Zsuzska22 (2009 Szeptember 8)

vágyakozás


----------



## Dettybaby (2009 Szeptember 8)

sóhaj


----------



## zolisea (2009 Szeptember 8)

egy ajak egy női vérvörös ajak jutott az eszembe

Kövi szó legyen: Ajak


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Szeptember 8)

Szem... fény....csillanás...


----------



## tundikeee (2009 Szeptember 8)

Viz


----------



## lemuriann (2009 Szeptember 8)

érzelmek


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Szeptember 8)

szeretet


----------



## Zsuzska22 (2009 Szeptember 9)

ölelés


----------



## canaezo (2009 Szeptember 12)

sikk


----------



## hargasz (2009 Szeptember 12)

operabál


----------



## viagiulia1 (2009 Szeptember 12)

sznobizmus


----------



## Mia Wallace (2009 Szeptember 12)

gyűlölet


----------



## gyomar (2009 Szeptember 13)

intolerancia


----------



## lujan (2009 Szeptember 14)

háború


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 14)

ellentét


----------



## famoka (2009 Szeptember 14)

vita


----------



## hide (2009 Szeptember 14)

düh


----------



## antibé69 (2009 Szeptember 14)

megbocsátás


----------



## wappelt (2009 Szeptember 14)

erény


----------



## antibé69 (2009 Szeptember 14)

szent


----------



## Babus08 (2009 Szeptember 14)

tolerancia


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Szeptember 15)

akusztikus


----------



## famoka (2009 Szeptember 15)

Hang


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Szeptember 15)

gitár


----------



## vkrisz14 (2009 Szeptember 15)

rabló


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

kalózok


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

tenger


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

rum


----------



## gabesz99 (2009 Szeptember 15)

*zokszó*

zokszó


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

mojito (L)


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

gabesz99 írta:


> zokszó




irodalomórák


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

vers


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

paulo


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

kártya


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

thaiföld


----------



## heather22 (2009 Szeptember 15)

ouzo


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 15)

olvasó


----------



## zeux (2009 Szeptember 15)

próba


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 15)

avar


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 16)

BigMc írta:


> avar


ősz


----------



## tundi1992 (2009 Szeptember 19)

hangya


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 20)

tundi1992 írta:


> hangya


tűz


----------



## pancsina (2009 Szeptember 20)

meled


----------



## zsófesztó (2009 Szeptember 20)

dió


----------



## bubus1 (2009 Szeptember 21)

óra


----------



## telekia (2009 Szeptember 21)

bubus1 írta:


> óra


idő


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 21)

szélfúvás


----------



## Afrodite (2009 Szeptember 21)

sál


----------



## B.U. (2009 Szeptember 21)

tél


----------



## kynguska (2009 Szeptember 21)

havas táj


----------



## kmonyka (2009 Szeptember 23)

fehér


----------



## Mona252611 (2009 Szeptember 23)

Dió


----------



## Allegra (2009 Szeptember 23)

o'cska


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 23)

torta


----------



## szerelmem zs (2009 Szeptember 24)

szeptember 25


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 24)

Eufrozina


----------



## juszi (2009 Szeptember 25)

eutanázia


----------



## Shadowhand (2009 Szeptember 25)

elmúlás


----------



## xlevi (2009 Szeptember 25)

salétrom


----------



## Windy (2009 Szeptember 25)

vizesedés


----------



## ZöldVillám (2009 Szeptember 25)

csőtörés


----------



## bergamot (2009 Szeptember 25)

szerelő


----------



## kvecalkoatl (2009 Szeptember 25)

fűtés


----------



## Mackoasajt (2009 Szeptember 26)

kandalló


----------



## Lexaromeda (2009 Szeptember 27)

meghittség


----------



## juszi (2009 Szeptember 27)

melegség


----------



## Sephrenia (2009 Szeptember 27)

tűz


----------



## juszi (2009 Szeptember 27)

víz


----------



## xellos166 (2009 Szeptember 27)

folyékony


----------



## Atoll (2009 Szeptember 27)

tengervíz


----------



## Atoll (2009 Szeptember 27)

sós


----------



## rosie66 (2009 Szeptember 27)

pára


----------



## Atoll (2009 Szeptember 27)

a-betűk


----------



## sparkyee (2009 Szeptember 27)

Abc


----------



## maci mama (2009 Szeptember 27)

olvasókönyv


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 28)

köpeny


----------



## casey02 (2009 Szeptember 28)

szabályok


----------



## worros (2009 Szeptember 28)

napközi


----------



## blonaph (2009 Szeptember 28)

tanulás


----------



## nagymokus (2009 Szeptember 28)

dolgozat


----------



## Neliah (2009 Szeptember 28)

zh


----------



## sipiandi (2009 Szeptember 28)

félelem


----------



## helle (2009 Szeptember 29)

sötét


----------



## nina77 (2009 Szeptember 29)

komor


----------



## dite0925 (2009 Szeptember 29)

fekete


----------



## dite0925 (2009 Szeptember 29)

árnyék


----------



## dite0925 (2009 Szeptember 29)

körvonal


----------



## helle (2009 Szeptember 29)

rajz


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 29)

grafika


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Szeptember 29)

karikatúra


----------



## galuska (2009 Szeptember 29)

humor


----------



## galuska (2009 Szeptember 29)

nevetés


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 29)

vígjáték


----------



## -nana- (2009 Szeptember 30)

vicces


----------



## yellowflower (2009 Szeptember 30)

irónikus


----------



## Greg_91 (2009 Szeptember 30)

fanyar


----------



## Claire 959 (2009 Szeptember 30)

citrom


----------



## blonaph (2009 Szeptember 30)

sárga


----------



## blinky (2009 Szeptember 30)

nap


----------



## casey02 (2009 Szeptember 30)

nyár


----------



## dorcsiborcsi (2009 Szeptember 30)

kánikula


----------



## casey02 (2009 Szeptember 30)

hőségriadó


----------



## szmoz (2009 Szeptember 30)

mentő


----------



## dorcsiborcsi (2009 Szeptember 30)

locsolókocsi


----------



## szmoz (2009 Szeptember 30)

piros


----------



## dorcsiborcsi (2009 Szeptember 30)

tűz


----------



## detti75 (2009 Október 1)

forró


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Október 1)

edényfogó kesztyű


----------



## ferike113 (2009 Október 2)

balkezes


----------



## Beátuci (2009 Október 5)

Einstein


----------



## Beátuci (2009 Október 5)

zseni


----------



## vanett75 (2009 Október 5)

szomszedom


----------



## OrionX (2009 Október 5)

gaz


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Október 5)

csupa szív


----------



## babkaro (2009 Október 5)

édesanyám


----------



## roland1989 (2009 Október 5)

fejkendője


----------



## _Ladybug (2009 Október 8)

Beatrice


----------



## bumacs (2009 Október 8)

csótány


----------



## KtoTam (2009 Október 9)

háziállat


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

tapló


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

óra


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

alma


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Andor


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Róbert


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Tamás


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Sándor


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

rekesz


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

szólánc


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

cica


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Aladár


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Réka


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

Antarktisz


----------



## Peanky8 (2009 Október 9)

szív


----------



## axellass (2009 Október 9)

Vilmos


----------



## kiscicamica (2009 Október 9)

Sarolta


----------



## balintadam (2009 Október 9)

almásrétes


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 9)

sütés-főzés/jó volna ha elolvasnátok a játékszabályt az első oldalon/


----------



## adenny (2009 Október 10)

konyhagép


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Október 10)

*pontosan* (különben ez szólánc, s nem asszociálós játék, ez itt menetközben régen módosult!)kiss


----------



## Hajni11w (2009 Október 10)

mosogatószer


----------



## korall44 (2009 Október 11)

Tisztaság


----------



## Sol Angelika (2009 Október 11)

gáztűzhely


----------



## ányesz74 (2009 Október 13)

főzés


----------



## boticst (2009 Október 14)

sütőlapát


----------



## subeeka (2009 Október 14)

hólapát


----------



## NyariEso (2009 Október 14)

hólánc


----------



## evy0929 (2009 Október 15)

síkos


----------



## Tinininja (2009 Október 15)

jeges úttest, csúszás


----------



## Chböbi (2009 Október 15)

baleset


----------



## Miszter (2009 Október 15)

kórház


----------



## Chböbi (2009 Október 15)

műtét


----------



## PDAFan (2009 Október 15)

táppénz


----------



## bigkate13 (2009 Október 15)

Gyógyulás


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 15)

gyógyszer


----------



## korall44 (2009 Október 16)

doboz


----------



## belaso (2009 Október 16)

Láda


----------



## evy0929 (2009 Október 16)

virágültetés


----------



## librarian (2009 Október 16)

kert


----------



## evy0929 (2009 Október 16)

gumicsizma


----------



## librarian (2009 Október 16)

eső


----------



## subeeka (2009 Október 16)

katona


----------



## bigkate13 (2009 Október 16)

csata


----------



## djash (2009 Október 16)

harc


----------



## Chböbi (2009 Október 16)

győzelem


----------



## stigi2 (2009 Október 16)

aranyérem


----------



## ezo7 (2009 Október 16)

dicsőség


----------



## ezo7 (2009 Október 16)

büszkeség


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 17)

sikerélmény


----------



## jungági (2009 Október 17)

Béke


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 17)

nyugalom


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 17)

szeretet


----------



## Takarekszem (2009 Október 17)

Nirvana


----------



## foga (2009 Október 19)

koncert


----------



## kiss223 (2009 Október 19)

mozi


----------



## B.U. (2009 Október 19)

3d


----------



## l.kata (2009 Október 19)

émelygés


----------



## Pancsika1 (2009 Október 19)

babavárás


----------



## ivy (2009 Október 25)

babakocsi


----------



## Messy0221 (2009 Október 26)

pelenka


----------



## mares (2009 Október 26)

gőgicsélés


----------



## birdy29 (2009 Október 26)

éhség


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

ebéd


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

alma


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

fahéj


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

tél


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

meleg


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

kandalló


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

tűz


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

láng


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

tűzoltó


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

élet


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

születés


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

baba


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

anya


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

apa


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

férfi


----------



## alberta31 (2009 Október 26)

szeretet


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

nő


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

házasság


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

gyűrű


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

karika


----------



## szjulis (2009 Október 26)

négyzet


----------



## ananas123 (2009 Október 26)

Matematika


----------



## musiclife (2009 Október 26)

négyzetháló


----------



## hzsart (2009 Október 26)

csíkos


----------



## Nanaga (2009 Október 26)

zebra


----------



## Mikachan (2009 Október 26)

ló


----------



## malacmuki (2009 Október 27)

akadály


----------



## Tunude (2009 Október 27)

verseny


----------



## zipi (2009 Október 27)

ló


----------



## kirael (2009 Október 27)

eke


----------



## Rekala (2009 Október 28)

eme


----------



## csalantea72 (2009 Október 28)

kirael írta:


> eke


vas


----------



## felder87 (2009 Október 28)

ököl


----------



## wadry21 (2009 Október 28)

erős


----------



## Gábor0215 (2009 Október 29)

sugárzás


----------



## darcie (2009 Október 29)

boldogság


----------



## Tomatya (2009 Október 29)

család


----------



## nagatt (2009 Október 29)

szeretet


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 29)

végtelen


----------



## odinka (2009 Október 29)

világűr


----------



## lad (2009 Október 29)

sötétség


----------



## odinka (2009 Október 29)

világosság


----------



## Ancsa0828 (2009 Október 29)

fény


----------



## heva7500 (2009 Október 29)

a nyári strandolás-

barnulás


----------



## Nymeal (2009 Október 29)

bőr


----------



## nemboros (2009 Október 29)

táska


----------



## lupin12 (2009 Október 30)

szeretet


----------



## vbkat (2009 Október 30)

esti mese


----------



## Níva (2009 Október 30)

csillagok


----------



## bojzli (2009 Október 30)

álmodozás


----------



## nkohler (2009 Október 30)

szerelem


----------



## lad (2009 Október 30)

szív


----------



## Rocketto (2009 Október 30)

viasz


----------



## Bora2 (2009 Október 30)

szószék


----------



## lircica (2009 Október 30)

keszeg


----------



## dirty24 (2009 Október 30)

göröngy


----------



## ulti (2009 Október 30)

erről eszembe jut:

fagy


----------



## lircica (2009 Október 30)

gyufa


----------



## Rocketto (2009 Október 30)

analóg


----------



## Videotonálé (2009 Október 30)

digitális


----------



## starlight5 (2009 Október 30)

sátor


----------



## ulti (2009 Október 31)

roller


----------



## Kati1 (2009 Október 31)

ulti írta:


> roller


 remembrance


----------



## Chris1 (2009 Október 31)

exam


----------



## becky2 (2009 Október 31)

madárpók


----------



## starlight5 (2009 Október 31)

korona


----------



## 73Helen (2009 Október 31)

alagút


----------



## bonevi (2009 Október 31)

táltos


----------



## bonevi (2009 Október 31)

sósav


----------



## sszensszei (2009 Október 31)

vaklárma


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

alabástrom


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

mustár


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

rókagomba


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

asztal


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

láb


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

bál


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

lát


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

tálal


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

lábos


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

sisak


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

kakas


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

sugár


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

rágó


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

óriás


----------



## Anyus4 (2009 Október 31)

susog


----------



## gardar (2009 Október 31)

godol


----------



## gardar (2009 Október 31)

leveles


----------



## gardar (2009 Október 31)

sorompo


----------



## gardar (2009 Október 31)

ostor


----------



## ulti (2009 Október 31)

ráüt


----------



## dunyec (2009 Október 31)

támad


----------



## biszusz (2009 Október 31)

dadus


----------



## ulti (2009 Október 31)

suttogó


----------



## BLMMPR (2009 November 1)

ólajtó


----------



## ehajnal (2009 November 1)

ódon


----------



## Chris1 (2009 November 1)

normal


----------



## limo70 (2009 November 2)

átlag


----------



## lad (2009 November 2)

galamb


----------



## bajeva (2009 November 2)

Bóbita


----------



## szrammi (2009 November 2)

almafa


----------



## bajeva (2009 November 2)

aranyág


----------



## heteske (2009 November 2)

zsák


----------



## szrammi (2009 November 2)

gólya


----------



## orom (2009 November 2)

akármi


----------



## szrammi (2009 November 2)

indián


----------



## orom (2009 November 2)

nagyító


----------



## gunrose (2009 November 2)

ólajtó


----------



## orom (2009 November 2)

ólom


----------



## yzabella84 (2009 November 2)

nehéz


----------



## juliapeic (2009 November 2)

zavar


----------



## Pug (2009 November 2)

háborgat


----------



## Lihi (2009 November 2)

megüt


----------



## sica49 (2009 November 2)

tanul


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 2)

magol


----------



## Yuiki Yaya (2009 November 2)

angol


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

liba


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

ajatollah


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

hegyesen


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

nincstelen


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

nemecsek


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

kandalló


----------



## gunrose (2009 November 2)

kincs


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

ócsójános


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

semmiféle


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

elegancia


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

alsónadrág


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

görbebot


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

tennivalók


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

kiskecske


----------



## joepater (2009 November 2)

engedetlen


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

nap


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

pézsmapocok


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

kalapács


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

csiklandós


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

sárga


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

avokádó


----------



## wiiiiih (2009 November 2)

ókor


----------



## balazsmreka (2009 November 2)

kocka


----------



## Pun (2009 November 2)

alma


----------



## ladysla (2009 November 2)

angyalbögyörő


----------



## ladysla (2009 November 2)

ősiség


----------



## ladysla (2009 November 2)

ginzenggyökér


----------



## LiliNilla (2009 November 2)

recept )


----------



## Dóra24 (2009 November 3)

főzés


----------



## LiliNilla (2009 November 3)

szakács


----------



## Kireina (2009 November 3)

csiga


----------



## Shona21 (2009 November 3)

Nyál


----------



## Yuiki Yaya (2009 November 4)

tál


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 4)

lakat


----------



## picisty (2009 November 4)

kulcs


----------



## Chris1 (2009 November 8)

csavar


----------



## joska64 (2009 November 8)

gesztenye


----------



## Bogeeee (2009 November 8)

elem


----------



## Nymeal (2009 November 8)

mikrochip


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

portál


----------



## joska64 (2009 November 8)

legyező


----------



## joska64 (2009 November 8)

őrangyal


----------



## musicalfan10 (2009 November 8)

lepke


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

evező


----------



## nysm (2009 November 8)

őrnagy


----------



## hangesz (2009 November 8)

gyanta


----------



## ydylly (2009 November 8)

agyvelő


----------



## Pusika01 (2009 November 8)

tojás


----------



## Larissa45 (2009 November 8)

tyúk


----------



## lad (2009 November 9)

kakas


----------



## nysm (2009 November 9)

sarkantyú


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 9)

western


----------



## Jeri (2009 November 9)

cowboy


----------



## renceva (2009 November 9)

lasszó


----------



## kozlac (2009 November 9)

kötözés


----------



## aprokanal (2009 November 9)

sonka


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 9)

húsvét


----------



## kgyla (2009 November 9)

tojás


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 9)

reggeli


----------



## Chris1 (2009 November 9)

important


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 9)

randi


----------



## Munya (2009 November 9)

gyomorgörcs


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 9)

vizsga


----------



## THE-PROXY (2009 November 9)

alkalom


----------



## Chris1 (2009 November 9)

metaphor


----------



## Brigócaa (2009 November 16)

rozsda


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 16)

enyészet


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 17)

elmúlás


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 17)

ősz


----------



## Luuk Atti (2009 November 17)

eső


----------



## Fensi (2009 November 17)

tavasz


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 17)

megújulás


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 17)

szerelem


----------



## Ilca (2009 November 17)

erotika


----------



## zorka72 (2009 November 17)

francia csokihab


----------



## ziuki (2009 November 17)

édesség


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 17)

hízom


----------



## marcsi77 (2009 November 17)

fogyókúra


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 17)

kínzás


----------



## barylla (2009 November 18)

sírás


----------



## zorka72 (2009 November 18)

nevetés


----------



## barylla (2009 November 18)

ez nem jó??"""sírás""


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 18)

de jó


----------



## csumega (2009 November 18)

sipolas


----------



## Yeye001 (2009 November 18)

_cirkusz_


----------



## Cklara (2009 November 18)

söprés


----------



## csumega (2009 November 18)

szel


----------



## fetibo (2009 November 18)

hideg


----------



## zorka72 (2009 November 18)

forralt bor


----------



## Gottka (2009 November 18)

tél


----------



## lkristof (2009 November 18)

hóember


----------



## miniclap (2009 November 18)

jég


----------



## Betti9513 (2009 November 18)

hideg


----------



## blaskobernadett (2009 November 18)

dédnagyi


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 19)

rokon


----------



## patibo (2009 November 19)

keresztapu


----------



## Snypie (2009 November 19)

unokahug


----------



## bubu127 (2009 November 19)

ugróiskola


----------



## zvoni01 (2009 November 19)

kréta


----------



## Laonfort (2009 November 19)

nyaralás


----------



## Drej (2009 November 19)

tengerpart


----------



## Tiktor (2009 November 19)

homok


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 19)

sivatag


----------



## klarissa_ro (2009 November 19)

víz


----------



## B.U. (2009 November 19)

Óceán


----------



## Drej (2009 November 19)

hajó


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2009 November 19)

tenger


----------



## durcy (2009 November 19)

ripacs


----------



## Maxima (2009 November 19)

csacsi


----------



## Snypie (2009 November 19)

ibolya


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 20)

virág


----------



## alik (2009 November 20)

gardénia


----------



## somody74 (2009 November 20)

analfabéta


----------



## kajusa (2009 November 21)

mindenhol


----------



## Gottka (2009 November 21)

legyező


----------



## laluna78 (2009 November 21)

őrségváltás


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

segélykérés


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

sebesség


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

gumimaci


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

ibolya


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

aquarell


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

léghajó


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

óralánc


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

cipőfűző


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

őzgida


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

ablakkeret


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

telefonfülke


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

ezermester


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

rózsabimbó


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

óvoda


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

ajakír


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

repülőgép


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

papagáj


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

jelzőlámpa


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

abrosz


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

számológép


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

paradicsom


----------



## Era337 (2009 November 21)

medvecukor


----------



## torilaci (2009 November 21)

rékli


----------



## levelibéka (2009 November 22)

Izabella


----------



## h0o2a7j6 (2009 November 22)

Alföld


----------



## kincseim (2009 November 22)

dió


----------



## kisori (2009 November 22)

óra


----------



## kisori (2009 November 22)

asztal


----------



## kisori (2009 November 22)

lapát


----------



## kisori (2009 November 22)

táska


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 22)

alap


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 22)

pamut


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 22)

takar


----------



## adlin (2009 November 22)

paplan


----------



## vikirisz (2009 November 22)

nonverbális


----------



## chriszo (2009 November 22)

segítőkész


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 22)

személyiség


----------



## chriszo (2009 November 22)

gésa


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 22)

amnézia


----------



## chriszo (2009 November 22)

arachnophobia


----------



## Emma P (2009 November 22)

Ha már sport és mozgás akkor Kanguu Mert most én ezt csinálom


----------



## Emma P (2009 November 22)

Jah és ez üzenet volt boginak


----------



## Emma P (2009 November 22)

Na Bogi nem szálsz be a játékoba, vagy nem tudsz reagálni Jó akkor írom azt hogy Tenisz. Az is sport, bár nem olyan vicces


----------



## Bogeeee (2009 November 22)

akkor most mi legyen? úszás? vagy sziklamászás?


----------



## Emma P (2009 November 22)

Az egyik fenn a másik lent. Én és mindegyikbe belehalnék Se úszni se mászni nem tudok


----------



## Emma P (2009 November 22)

De ha már az életveszélyes sportok, akkor legyen jégkorcsolya Úgyis téma, nem?


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 23)

szánkózás


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 23)

serceg


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 23)

karcol


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 23)

tudatlan


----------



## Blasio87 (2009 November 23)

hülye


----------



## blackhole2 (2009 November 24)

hideg


----------



## drenda22 (2009 November 24)

gravírozás


----------



## eperparfé (2009 November 24)

töltőtoll


----------



## Tücsi79 (2009 November 24)

eperparfé írta:


> töltőtoll


liba


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

asztal


----------



## Tücsi79 (2009 November 24)

lándzsa


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 24)

ablak


----------



## 6anoli6 (2009 November 24)

kalapács


----------



## fodorsi (2009 November 24)

csap


----------



## Tücsi79 (2009 November 24)

pálinka


----------



## gyongyi25 (2009 November 24)

mulatság


----------



## 6anoli6 (2009 November 24)

görögdinnye


----------



## gyongyi25 (2009 November 24)

füst


----------



## fodorsi (2009 November 24)

tábortűz


----------



## Tücsi79 (2009 November 24)

tini


----------



## Tücsi79 (2009 November 24)

tini


----------



## hajnalkarozsa (2009 November 24)

ifjú


----------



## dtanacs (2009 November 24)

újság


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 24)

Galaktika


----------



## ponchoroberta (2009 November 24)

Űrdongó

jejeje...most néztem meg a Transformers-t...


----------



## robiwolf (2009 November 24)

Akarat


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 25)

Tapasztalat


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 26)

tanítás


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 26)

fejlődés


----------



## ventures (2009 November 26)

sötétség


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 26)

gyávaság


----------



## pástimarianna (2009 November 26)

hiúság


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 26)

restség

(hehe, pont tegnap néztem a Hetediket


----------



## danika76 (2009 November 26)

sötétség


----------



## hajnalkarozsa (2009 November 26)

gumi


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 26)

idegen


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 27)

távoli


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 27)

halvány


----------



## sarkisarkany (2009 November 27)

mosoly


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 27)

titok


----------



## Bugajakab27 (2009 November 27)

kotta


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 November 27)

zenekar


----------



## boszika49 (2009 November 27)

szimfónia


----------



## Kaosmagier (2009 November 27)

koncert


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 27)

eufória


----------



## Nymeal (2009 November 27)

önkívület


----------



## PlanetT (2009 November 27)

cselekvéskényszer


----------



## reka87 (2009 November 28)

magankivuli


----------



## GapeGigi (2009 November 28)

őrült


----------



## AceVoltran (2009 November 28)

zseni


----------



## Fatimedia (2009 November 29)

tehetséges


----------



## acgirl (2009 November 29)

sokoldalú


----------



## Fanyúl (2009 November 29)

kreatív


----------



## acgirl (2009 November 29)

kézügyesség


----------



## Jozso77 (2009 November 29)

szőnyeg


----------



## ponchoroberta (2009 November 29)

szövés


----------



## baldorsi (2009 November 29)

pók
(ahogy a pók is szövi a hálóját)


----------



## smicofeco (2009 December 2)

méreg


----------



## dtanacs (2009 December 2)

gázláng


----------



## Cibar (2009 December 2)

kék


----------



## Zsucsi (2009 December 2)

ég


----------



## Đ'a (2009 December 2)

fájdalom


----------



## Katka27 (2009 December 2)

gyógyszer


----------



## Bettuff (2009 December 2)

Magány


----------



## Trimacs (2009 December 4)

cédrus


----------



## big Z (2009 December 4)

Csontváry


----------



## Klejbus (2009 December 4)

festmény


----------



## rekk (2009 December 4)

vászon


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

ecset


----------



## rekk (2009 December 4)

mókusszőr


----------



## kissziporka (2009 December 4)

kalap


----------



## linda11 (2009 December 4)

nyár


----------



## szaszukam (2009 December 4)

Efott


----------



## Csigusz1989 (2009 December 4)

Fesztivál


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

szorakozas


----------



## Beee (2009 December 4)

buli


----------



## domino78 (2009 December 4)

randi


----------



## eakos1 (2009 December 5)

sex


----------



## ko_viktoria (2009 December 5)

szerelem


----------



## Awa (2009 December 5)

gyengédség


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 December 5)

imádat


----------



## Gaby81 (2009 December 5)

szeretet


----------



## csibe1977 (2009 December 5)

szenvedély


----------



## Gaby81 (2009 December 5)

érzelem


----------



## big Z (2009 December 5)

értelem


----------



## bp1124 (2009 December 5)

hiány


----------



## Gaby81 (2009 December 5)

óhaj


----------



## Alwaysrandom (2009 December 5)

vágyakozás


----------



## dooresz (2009 December 6)

nyegleség


----------



## Tomoo7 (2009 December 6)

értetlen


----------



## moleva76 (2009 December 6)

figyelmetlen


----------



## ifmela (2009 December 7)

álmodozó


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 7)

tenger


----------



## ann9305 (2009 December 7)

óceán


----------



## wcadarn (2009 December 7)

lebegés


----------



## zvoni01 (2009 December 8)

álom


----------



## csikka (2009 December 8)

rózsaszín


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 8)

színskála


----------



## bullseye (2009 December 8)

szivárvány


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 8)

nyári zápor


----------



## lavorazione (2009 December 8)

frisseség


----------



## maya77 (2009 December 9)

galamb


----------



## maya77 (2009 December 9)

béka


----------



## Aurora18 (2009 December 9)

asztal


----------



## witchke (2009 December 9)

szék


----------



## adlin (2009 December 9)

pihenés


----------



## gtakats (2009 December 9)

eső


----------



## Perszephoné (2009 December 9)

tisztaság


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 10)

kellemes


----------



## Mimiiii (2009 December 10)

seregély


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 10)

kert


----------



## witchke (2009 December 10)

szökőkút


----------



## Mimiiii (2009 December 10)

talár


----------



## miakiafene (2009 December 10)

díszdoktor avatás


----------



## Mimiiii (2009 December 10)

sebességváltó


----------



## rekia (2009 December 10)

one


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 10)

hát az kár


----------



## Rachne (2009 December 11)

Unalom


----------



## kiscofis (2009 December 11)

sorozat


----------



## zombilla (2009 December 11)

house


----------



## tucco (2009 December 12)

martins


----------



## montmartre (2009 December 12)

bakancs


----------



## monkababa (2009 December 12)

hegymászás


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 12)

mozgás


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 12)

sport


----------



## Satrafina (2009 December 12)

csokoládé


----------



## paperninja (2009 December 12)

kakaó


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 12)

kalács


----------



## Dara' (2009 December 13)

mazsola


----------



## kemkriszta (2009 December 14)

rum


----------



## Ayahuasca (2009 December 14)

szamba


----------



## Nelllyy (2009 December 14)

aroma


----------



## paulminsc (2009 December 14)

illat


----------



## myrtil2 (2009 December 14)

parfüm


----------



## jude_law (2009 December 15)

rúzs


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 15)

rózsaszín


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 15)

álmodozás


----------



## Duttya (2009 December 15)

naplemente


----------



## Dzsinna (2009 December 15)

romantika


----------



## nekem18 (2009 December 15)

tengerpart


----------



## ancsa555 (2009 December 15)

víz


----------



## 5molly (2009 December 15)

Belenyugvás, elmúlás


----------



## babysany (2009 December 15)

pihenés


----------



## valeslie (2009 December 15)

alvás


----------



## zolen92 (2009 December 15)

fáradtság


----------



## DiLee (2009 December 15)

garat


----------



## zolen92 (2009 December 15)

torokfájás


----------



## DiLee (2009 December 15)

sápadtarcú


----------



## myrtil2 (2009 December 15)

útvonal


----------



## xorfrion (2009 December 16)

láz


----------



## Pettra (2009 December 16)

zenemanó


----------



## Victoria20 (2009 December 16)

óratok


----------



## mord (2009 December 19)

karát


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 19)

társ


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 19)

sors


----------



## mammut (2009 December 19)

szomorú


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 19)

út


----------



## tom314 (2009 December 19)

siker


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

rezeg


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

gége


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

ellák


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

karika


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

amarillisz


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

szombat


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

Tekla


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

alkony


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

nyuszi


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

iskola


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

Afrodité


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

építész


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

szekunda


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

asztal


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

lórum


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

mester


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

rigó


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

órarend


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

dörög


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

gitár


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

ravasz


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

szőlő


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

Örzse


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

eper


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

régi


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

indigó


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

ól


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

liba


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

András


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

só


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

ott


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

telefon


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

Nati


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

ibolya


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

angyal


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

limonádé


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

ritkaság


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

ér


----------



## éva02 (2009 December 19)

reggel


----------



## gellenena (2009 December 19)

Laci


----------



## mackó mama (2009 December 19)

Szó: Laci
A közmondás, ami a lustaságra utal ("Laci ül a nyakamban").


----------



## brsd (2009 December 19)

ingyenes


----------



## banya146 (2009 December 19)

sebesség


----------



## gmj (2009 December 19)

szabadság


----------



## cefoka (2009 December 19)

gumimaci


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 19)

irattömb


----------



## cefoka (2009 December 19)

bambulka


----------



## csgabus (2009 December 19)

agyas


----------



## angylkaLD (2009 December 20)

saláta


----------



## Betty(tündi) (2009 December 20)

zöld


----------



## paladrain (2009 December 20)

fű


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 20)

pázsit


----------



## NatoBea (2009 December 20)

park


----------



## rengab (2009 December 20)

séta


----------



## xikla (2009 December 20)

alap


----------



## hodobee (2009 December 21)

ház


----------



## bogyobaba (2009 December 21)

család


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 21)

dinnye


----------



## djjany (2009 December 21)

labda


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 21)

Pöttyös


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 21)

nem azt kellet volna írni hanem e betűvel és nem l betűvel amúgy sarkantyú


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 22)

olvasd el a játékszabályt! nem az utolsó betűvel kell írni- hanem ami az előző szóról eszedbe jut!!!!!!!!

fejkendő


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 22)

hagyomány


----------



## kisdani (2009 December 22)

Karácsony


----------



## minimanostar (2009 December 22)

szeretet


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 22)

család


----------



## minimanostar (2009 December 22)

széthúzás


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 22)

véleményeltérés


----------



## pacsery (2009 December 22)

vita


----------



## leozin (2009 December 23)

harag


----------



## Dörmögő (2009 December 23)

kibékülés


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 23)

megbocsátás


----------



## Alkyone (2009 December 23)

ima


----------



## tompo70 (2009 December 23)

ajakrúzs


----------



## Sünde (2009 December 23)

Szeretet


----------



## Dörmögő (2009 December 23)

Béke


----------



## tadi78 (2009 December 26)

galamb


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 26)

madárvilág


----------



## doboztam (2009 December 27)

fauna


----------



## kiscsipesz29 (2009 December 27)

flóra


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 28)

természet


----------



## vaslab75 (2009 December 29)

erdő


----------



## Matci (2009 December 29)

őr


----------



## samuci (2009 December 29)

mező


----------



## hgk64 (2009 December 29)

illat


----------



## Matci (2009 December 29)

virág


----------



## WicusSsz (2009 December 29)

vörösrózsa (L) xd


----------



## dupla13 (2009 December 29)

szerelem


----------



## lukulusz (2009 December 29)

melléknév


----------



## dupla13 (2009 December 29)

nyelvtan


----------



## katimami (2009 December 29)

tehéncsorda

(így "becéztük" a magyartanárnőnket a gimiben, mert TCS volt a mongrammja és utáltuk...)


----------



## Moncsy72 (2009 December 29)

orrfacsaró


----------



## Flame (2009 December 30)

Virágpor


----------



## gázolaj (2009 December 30)

allergia


----------



## Katikám (2009 December 30)

Gyűlölöm a betegséget!


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 30)

steril környezet


----------



## netferry (2009 December 30)

sebészet


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 30)

műtő


----------



## ani96 (2009 December 30)

Szike


----------



## maki01 (2009 December 30)

Él (éles)


----------



## Szaszi13 (2009 December 30)

Kés


----------



## katimami (2009 December 30)

villa


----------



## bgvera29 (2009 December 30)

Torta


----------



## yxas (2009 December 31)

születésnap


----------



## argeta (2009 December 31)

gyertya


----------



## Sjam (2009 December 31)

fény


----------



## halliel (2009 December 31)

ünnep


----------



## feketécske (2009 December 31)

szilveszter


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

család


----------



## Chiquitita (2009 December 31)

szeretet


----------



## erka198 (2009 December 31)

ölelés


----------



## Chiquitita (2009 December 31)

boldogság


----------



## a sztár (2009 December 31)

szerelem


----------



## Chiquitita (2009 December 31)

bizalom


----------



## erka198 (2009 December 31)

hit


----------



## Friđtjófur (2009 December 31)

bizalom


----------



## halliel (2009 December 31)

lelkierő


----------



## zsu.hargi (2010 Január 1)

ajándék


----------



## ladri (2010 Január 1)

karácsony


----------



## yxas (2010 Január 1)

Szentföld


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Január 4)

ladri írta:


> karácsony


 

nyalánkságok


----------



## Monacs (2010 Január 4)

finomságok


----------



## szaszlaura73 (2010 Január 4)

torta


----------



## szaszlaura73 (2010 Január 4)

gyertya


----------



## Oberon1 (2010 Január 4)

világosság


----------



## ttimeaa (2010 Január 4)

fény


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Január 4)

lámpa


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 4)

áram


----------



## Inpu (2010 Január 5)

ráz


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

didereg


----------



## Zssz14 (2010 Január 5)

tél


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

hóember


----------



## Loree (2010 Január 5)

hóesés


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

száncsengő


----------



## Loree (2010 Január 5)

télapó


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

ajándék


----------



## Loree (2010 Január 5)

karácsony


----------



## reneeke (2010 Január 5)

ünnep


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

szülinapi torta


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 5)

gyertyák


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

tüzijáték


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 5)

augusztus 20.


----------



## kirian (2010 Január 5)

zivatar felhők


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 5)

sok-sok esernyő


----------



## szőriúr (2010 Január 5)

esőtől védő ERNYŐ


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 5)

ejtőernyő


----------



## fabianmisu (2010 Január 6)

extrém sport


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 6)

szikla


----------



## QualiTom (2010 Január 6)

hegyek, alpok, Ausztira, Svájc


----------



## Sanyi152 (2010 Január 7)

óra


----------



## mesi1 (2010 Január 7)

alappozó


----------



## Etty (2010 Január 9)

pattanás


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 10)

tini


----------



## beabea1 (2010 Január 13)

hormon


----------



## lutrica (2010 Január 13)

most akkor mi a szó?
türelem?


----------



## lutrica (2010 Január 13)

az jut ezsembe hogy ne üvöltsek hamár nem birom a párom tunyaságát
ez jutott eszembe na de KITARTÁS kell


----------



## lutrica (2010 Január 13)

tehát a következö szó a kitartás


----------



## benzsofi (2010 Január 14)

Kitartás: mint céljaim elérése


----------



## Pezsike (2010 Január 14)

kitartás: túlélés


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 17)

séta


----------



## monisubi (2010 Január 17)

aforizma


----------



## Krityike (2010 Január 17)

alkalom


----------



## lilllyen (2010 Január 17)

szüli a TOLVAJt


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Lopás


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Karácsony


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Jézuska


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Biblia


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Vallás


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Mrs. Kim


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Szívek szállodája


----------



## bella--- (2010 Január 17)

Humor


----------



## NagyMedve10 (2010 Január 17)

Mr.Bean


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

némafilm


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

fekete-fehér


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 18)

ellentétek


----------



## Callosum (2010 Január 18)

vonzás


----------



## sils (2010 Január 18)

mágnes


----------



## borcsa123 (2010 Január 18)

piros, kék


----------



## Baba99 (2010 Január 18)

tűz-víz


----------



## lordavatar (2010 Január 18)

elementál


----------



## nelosselke (2010 Január 19)

ösztön


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

túlélés


----------



## maxima13 (2010 Január 19)

pintyő1 írta:


> túlélés


 menekülés


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 19)

gyávaság


----------



## maranna (2010 Január 19)

félelem


----------



## corcika05 (2010 Január 19)

maranna írta:


> félelem


 pánik


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

sötét


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

takaró


----------



## bore187 (2010 Január 19)

fekete


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

minta


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

bögre


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

kerámia


----------



## gesty (2010 Január 19)

tej


----------



## bore187 (2010 Január 19)

zebi21 írta:


> takaró


álom


----------



## gesty (2010 Január 19)

homok (sandman = álommanó


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

nyár


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

munka


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

fesztivál


----------



## zebi21 (2010 Január 19)

libacomb


----------



## bore187 (2010 Január 19)

gesty írta:


> tej


anya


----------



## B.U. (2010 Január 19)

apa


----------



## bore187 (2010 Január 19)

zebi21 írta:


> libacomb


pároltkáposzta


----------



## orsibella (2010 Január 21)

otthon


----------



## hosicsaba (2010 Január 21)

meleg


----------



## Sanyi152 (2010 Január 21)

nyár


----------



## dutyfr33 (2010 Január 22)

eső


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 22)

illat


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2010 Január 22)

rózsa


----------



## kerancsa (2010 Január 22)

tüske


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 22)

fájdalom


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 22)

könnyek


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 22)

csillogás


----------



## elke (2010 Január 22)

ragyogás


----------



## Dessyna (2010 Január 23)

napfény


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 23)

napozás


----------



## barna.bas (2010 Január 23)

naptej


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Január 23)

fehér folyadék


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

tej


----------



## barna.bas (2010 Január 23)

ecet


----------



## Andysan (2010 Január 23)

citrom


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

sárga


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 23)

kiskacsa


----------



## kozmandi (2010 Január 23)

pelyhes


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 23)

simogatás


----------



## sugin (2010 Január 23)

dorombolás


----------



## marki_78 (2010 Január 23)

cica


----------



## sugin (2010 Január 23)

nyávog


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 23)

kiscica


----------



## jazmine4 (2010 Január 23)

háziállat


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 23)

simogatás


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

szeretet


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 23)

melegség


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

szerelem


----------



## MissMagic (2010 Január 23)

mágia


----------



## writus (2010 Január 23)

varázsló


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 23)

óra


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 24)

menetrend


----------



## MissLily (2010 Január 24)

késés


----------



## MissLily (2010 Január 24)

idegesség


----------



## marki_78 (2010 Január 24)

nyugalom


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 24)

béke


----------



## saca22 (2010 Január 24)

fehér galamb


----------



## Dessyna (2010 Január 24)

ufók


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 25)

jóindulat


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 25)

segítség


----------



## peet1 (2010 Január 25)

jóindulat


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 25)

biztonság


----------



## gbriel (2010 Január 25)

melegség


----------



## tete007 (2010 Január 26)

radiátor


----------



## evapeter (2010 Január 26)

tél


----------



## tete007 (2010 Január 26)

szánkó


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)

hó


----------



## Kiszti6 (2010 Január 26)

hóember


----------



## bors_dorottya (2010 Január 26)

**

répa
(és a hóemberről még az unokatesóm(2 éves) elnevezése jutott eszembe: hóember=hómmer)


----------



## liz-dalma (2010 Január 26)

almáspite


----------



## Dorothyenn (2010 Január 26)

szemüveg


----------



## vérnyulacska (2010 Január 26)

renault megane


----------



## bobsza (2010 Január 26)

könyv


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Január 26)

olvasás


----------



## vérnyulacska (2010 Január 26)

irodalom


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Január 26)

iskola


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Január 26)

tanár


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

rakéta


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

eper


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

répa


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

autó


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

apa


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

alszik


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

kíván


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

négy


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

gyenge


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

elem


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

metro


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

oxigén


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

nálluk


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

kulcs


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

csaj


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

jég


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Január 26)

gép


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

gyors


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

sajt


----------



## mozi8 (2010 Január 26)

tészta


----------



## BpiMarcsi (2010 Január 27)

Édesség.


----------



## watora (2010 Január 27)

cukrász


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 27)

fagyi


----------



## hbrigcsi (2010 Január 27)

hideg


----------



## szekelykinga (2010 Január 27)

bunda


----------



## Andonaki (2010 Január 27)

labdarúgás


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 28)

közönség


----------



## wheeldancer (2010 Január 28)

tapsvihar


----------



## Edyke (2010 Január 28)

koncert


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Január 28)

tömeg


----------



## Edyke (2010 Január 28)

szuggesztió


----------



## Leonfeld (2010 Január 28)

pszichológus


----------



## Edyke (2010 Január 28)

terápia


----------



## Leonfeld (2010 Január 28)

gyógyszer


----------



## Edyke (2010 Január 28)

kábulat


----------



## Leonfeld (2010 Január 28)

lőre


----------



## Mojzsa81 (2010 Január 28)

agresszió


----------



## melinda1976 (2010 Január 28)

pofon


----------



## cefó (2010 Január 28)

egyensúly


----------



## Mojzsa81 (2010 Január 28)

nyugalom


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)

mozi


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

dimenzió


----------



## Sohaj (2010 Január 29)

szemüveg


----------



## nikike01 (2010 Január 29)

látásmód


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 23)

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.* 



Utólsó bejegyzés: látásmód

folytatás: *"D"* betűs szóval.


----------



## kozakm (2010 Február 23)

derűsen


----------



## hardstyler (2010 Február 26)

nehéz


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 26)

zürős


----------



## Liszia (2010 Február 26)

sietős


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Február 26)

sürgető


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 26)

ösztökél


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Február 26)

lelkesít


----------



## ineronos (2010 Február 26)

talpalávaló


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

óra


----------



## Dvorszky78 (2010 Február 26)

angyal


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

leszáll


----------



## Agira (2010 Február 26)

létezik


----------



## kibola (2010 Február 26)

kérem


----------



## dudu38 (2010 Február 27)

marakodik


----------



## Reszike (2010 Február 27)

kapál


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 1)

lapátol


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 1)

*Levegőzik*


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 1)

keresgé*l*


----------



## amberek (2010 Március 1)

latolgat


----------



## tenten (2010 Március 1)

tilt


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

takaródzik


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 1)

*Keres*


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 2)

siet


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 2)

*Takarít
*


----------



## izsors (2010 Március 2)

fáraszt


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 2)

izsors írta:


> fáraszt




Ez a szó nem T betűvel kezd. A feladvány:

*Takarít

Tehát az adott szó utolsó betűjével kell folytatni 
*


----------



## izsors (2010 Március 2)

bocsánat, valóban
tiszta


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 2)

*Alaktalan *


----------



## dudu38 (2010 Március 2)

nemzeti


----------



## dudu38 (2010 Március 2)

intézkedik


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 2)

*Kedveskedik*


----------



## nagynagus (2010 Március 2)

kutyagol


----------



## kissamarcsi (2010 Március 2)

lohol


----------



## nagynagus (2010 Március 2)

lekezelő


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 2)

*őrző*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 2)

őrtorony


----------



## tomo86 (2010 Március 2)

serkentés


----------



## hardstyler (2010 Március 3)

sivár


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 3)

*Reménytelen*


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 4)

black rain írta:


> *Reménytelen*



*Ez volt az eredeti szó  Ennek a vége N betű  *


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 4)

nefelejts


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 4)

fabdaone írta:


> nefelejts


 
sláger


----------



## maxim02 (2010 Március 4)

rémálom


----------



## black rain (2010 Március 4)

*maradandó*


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 9)

black rain írta:


> *maradandó*


 
ókori


----------



## Nandamo (2010 Március 9)

inka


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 9)

aszték


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 9)

keserűgomba


----------



## remiszto (2010 Március 9)

alom


----------



## Suada (2010 Március 9)

molnár


----------



## Balagos (2010 Március 10)

rizs


----------



## CyberGyere (2010 Március 10)

zselatin


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 10)

naptej


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Március 10)

jégkocka


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 10)

alaprajz


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

Zovirax


----------



## kokusz31 (2010 Március 10)

Xenon


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 10)

nihilista


----------



## kinity (2010 Március 12)

algebra


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 12)

abakusz


----------



## kiwi2020 (2010 Március 12)

szubjektív


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 13)

vágyálom


----------



## Fornel Konurote (2010 Március 13)

mese


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 13)

esztendő


----------



## Isti75 (2010 Március 13)

Ősz


----------



## völgylakó (2010 Március 14)

Szivárvány


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 15)

nyár


----------



## gabima (2010 Március 15)

repülés


----------



## lillalnrt (2010 Március 15)

zuhanás


----------



## völgylakó (2010 Március 15)

Sírás


----------



## Angyalka55 (2010 Március 15)

sielés


----------



## völgylakó (2010 Március 15)

siklás


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Március 15)

saralás


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 15)

sakkozik


----------



## Muti (2010 Március 15)

kreatív


----------



## Rella (2010 Március 15)

vágódeszka


----------



## karitka (2010 Március 16)

kakaóscsiga


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 16)

allergia


----------



## vigyoripanka (2010 Március 17)

asztma


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 18)

alvászavar


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 18)

radarállomás


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

sereghajtó


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

óvónő


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

őzike


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

elementári


----------



## kibola (2010 Március 18)

iparos


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 18)

saskia


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Március 18)

jbaj írta:


> saskia


 

ez milyen szó? magyar?

akarat


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

zene


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 18)

Ayahuasca írta:


> ez milyen szó? magyar?
> 
> akarat


 
tanitás


----------



## oregzen (2010 Március 19)

sáros


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 19)

sokadik


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Március 19)

A hetedik gyerek.


----------



## sory (2010 Március 19)

pintyő1 írta:


> sokadik


kiskakas


----------



## AniAmy (2010 Március 20)

gyémántfélkrajcár


----------



## kiscsillag248 (2010 Március 20)

török basa


----------



## Theta0630 (2010 Március 20)

alagút


----------



## rchilly (2010 Március 21)

zümmögés


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

szúnyog


----------



## Despot bácsi (2010 Március 21)

Esernyő .D


----------



## laurinka (2010 Március 21)

Zivatar


----------



## sandacsacsa (2010 Március 21)

reggel


----------



## konczmi (2010 Március 21)

lakoma


----------



## dmoni (2010 Március 21)

rögtön elém tárult a kép: hatalmas asztalok, rengeteg vendég, királylány egy királyfi oldalán, sült libacomb és mézsör...
az én szavam,a 

*MESE*


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 21)

este


----------



## konczmi (2010 Március 21)

elmélkedés


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 22)

lift


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

tizemeletes


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Március 22)

felhőkarcoló


----------



## ristykee (2010 Március 22)

Nézem


----------



## zsofi74 (2010 Március 22)

zebra


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 22)

ristykee írta:


> Nézem


 
Nem jó!!!

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 23)

Eniko05 írta:


> felhőkarcoló


 
óriási


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 23)

imádnivaló


----------



## asus.asus00 (2010 Március 23)

ól


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 24)

lóvak


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 24)

karám


----------



## zotya1 (2010 Március 24)

ló


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 24)

zotya1 írta:


> ló


 
Nem jó!!!

*Asszociációs szólánc.

*Annak idején az utazas.comon volt egy nagyon jó topic, "szólánc" volt a neve. Az volt a lényege, hogy valaki mond egy szót, és a következő hozzászóló beírja, mi jutott eszébe elsőre a szó olvasásakor. Jó játék lett. Mondjuk volt valaki, akinek mindenről csak az jutott eszébe, hogy "sex", de nem mondom meg, ki volt az.... :rohog 
No, akkor indítom, legyen az első szó:

CSEND

*******************************

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/*
*ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 25)

derű


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 25)

ünnep


----------



## catpaw (2010 Március 27)

Pünkösd))


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 27)

catpaw írta:


> Húsvét


 
Nem jó!!!

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Március 27)

vajo írta:


> ünnep



Pünkösd


----------



## Opak1313 (2010 Március 27)

Piros tojás


----------



## Szívcsillag (2010 Március 27)

bárány


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 27)

Eniko05 írta:


> Pünkösd


 
dióstorta


----------



## Opak1313 (2010 Március 27)

béget


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 27)

Opak1313 írta:


> béget


 
Nem jó!!!

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## Gretus1 (2010 Március 27)

aranygyűrű


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 28)

ünnep


----------



## zsbb (2010 Március 29)

A börtön ablakából...))


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

zsbb írta:


> A börtön ablakából...))


 
Nem jó!!!

*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Március 29)

vajo írta:


> ünnep



pedikürözés


----------



## kozakm (2010 Március 29)

sétálás


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Március 29)

sietve


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 29)

elevenen


----------



## Judith01 (2010 Március 29)

némaság


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Március 31)

csend


----------



## andinet (2010 Március 31)

éjszaka


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Március 31)

álom


----------



## G.Alexa (2010 Március 31)

valosag


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Március 31)

realizmus


----------



## vajo (2010 Március 31)

*Mindig olvasd el a játékszabályt.*



Dincsi78 írta:


> csend


 
*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 1)

Judith01 írta:


> némaság



gond


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Április 1)

délceg


----------



## berci64 (2010 Április 1)

deli


----------



## fheab (2010 Április 2)

zöldlevél


----------



## kozakm (2010 Április 2)

blue eyers írta:


> délceg


 
galambdúc


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 2)

cica


----------



## gacsi (2010 Április 2)

alattomos


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 2)

mesterkélt


----------



## Rachel7 (2010 Április 3)

természetellene*s*


----------



## Vicky7 (2010 Április 3)

sánt*a*


----------



## Rachel7 (2010 Április 3)

antilá*b*


----------



## Tinoru (2010 Április 3)

bútorla*p*


----------



## pkati (2010 Április 3)

padló


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

ól


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 4)

lószerszám


----------



## CanadianAlien (2010 Április 5)

méretes


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 5)

sántikál


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 15)

vajo írta:


> sántikál


 
lábadozik


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Április 15)

kórház


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 15)

zárólap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 15)

padka


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Április 15)

aszfalt


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 15)

térplasztika


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 15)

alkotás


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 15)

séma


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 15)

alapsablon


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Április 16)

nyugati-stílus


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 18)

fejlődés?


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 19)

tudomány


----------



## mara2009 (2010 Április 20)

élet


----------



## zed90 (2010 Április 20)

tanulás


----------



## Éva Lilla (2010 Április 21)

tapasztalás


----------



## Kynga90 (2010 Április 23)

megtanulás


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 23)

sulykol

idézet a játékszabályból:
az előző válasz utolsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.


----------



## eszti75 (2010 Április 23)

látomás


----------



## aszala (2010 Április 23)

sámán


----------



## csiga787 (2010 Április 24)

napernyő


----------



## csiga787 (2010 Április 24)

őz


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

zerge


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

erdő


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

őrház


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

zivatar


----------



## julcsi1988 (2010 Április 24)

róna


----------



## Zoi86 (2010 Április 24)

alkonyat


----------



## kozakm (2010 Április 28)

Zoi86 írta:


> alkonyat


 
találkozások


----------



## vajo (2010 Április 29)

kedvesek


----------



## kozakm (2010 Április 29)

kalandor


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 1)

remeg


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 1)

vajo írta:


> remeg




gubbaszt


----------



## melka123 (2010 Május 2)

gólya


----------



## katusz2 (2010 Május 3)

anyaság


----------



## nammado (2010 Május 3)

gagyog


----------



## aerinne (2010 Május 3)

csecsemő


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 3)

bessy írta:


> gubbaszt



taposó


----------



## Gyönke (2010 Május 3)

ólomléptek


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 3)

kaparász


----------



## Stylle (2010 Május 6)

föld


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 6)

pintyő1 írta:


> kaparász



szánkozás


----------



## Solrac (2010 Május 7)

siralom


----------



## györgyi viola (2010 Május 8)

szomorúság


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Május 8)

Solrac írta:


> siralom



mókuskerék


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 8)

kavarog


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 8)

gomolyog


----------



## gfesus (2010 Május 9)

felhősödik


----------



## amenda72 (2010 Május 9)

zápor


----------



## jj_balu (2010 Május 12)

zivatar


----------



## Abeleone (2010 Május 14)

Tivadar


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 15)

aszala írta:


> gomolyog


 
goromba


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

agresszív


----------



## lapureni (2010 Május 15)

veszekedés


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

sértődés


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 15)

békülés


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 15)

aszala írta:


> sértődés


 
szeretet


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

szerelem


----------



## kpg (2010 Május 15)

Merem


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 15)

megengedem ?


----------



## semsei (2010 Május 16)

megtehetem


----------



## bigkate13 (2010 Május 16)

pénz


----------



## kekszinu (2010 Május 16)

zene


----------



## apfel74 (2010 Május 19)

opera


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 20)

*Az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.

Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*

*pl.*
*1.csend*
*2.dobol*


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 22)

lobog


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

gondolat


----------



## Picur1979 (2010 Május 22)

gázláng


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

gyufa


----------



## szgabsi (2010 Május 22)

sercegés


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

lángolás


----------



## BHajni (2010 Május 22)

szerelem


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

romantika


----------



## BHajni (2010 Május 22)

Zorán


----------



## Bojsz (2010 Május 22)

dal


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 22)

Picur1979 írta:


> gázláng


 


szgabsi írta:


> sercegés


 


Bojsz írta:


> lángolás


 


Bojsz írta:


> romantika


 


BHajni írta:


> Zorán


 


Bojsz írta:


> dal


 
*Mivel időközben indult egy másik hasonló játék / az Asszociáció/
ennél annyi módosítás történt, hogy az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot.*

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 22)

akkor legyen egy új szó, mert nem is tudom, hogy hol romlott el először.
Legyen mondjuk:

csí*p*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Május 24)

aszala írta:


> NEM JÓ!
> a szúnyog nem *P*-vel kezdődik
> P-vel például:
> 
> ...



alaku*l*


----------



## szgabsi (2010 Május 24)

lendül


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 24)

libikók*a*


----------



## kekszinu (2010 Május 24)

andalog


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 24)

gyalogol


----------



## baknaffek (2010 Május 30)

lovago*l*


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 30)

leesi*k*


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 30)

kapaszkodik


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 30)

futórózsa


----------



## katjusha (2010 Május 30)

aroma


----------



## aszala (2010 Május 30)

almaszósz


----------



## elsebi (2010 Május 30)

alszik


----------



## 1Alma (2010 Május 30)

illat


----------



## elsebi (2010 Május 30)

orgona


----------



## Szorongó (2010 Június 1)

d-moll toccata és fuga


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Június 2)

pihenés


----------



## habanera (2010 Június 2)

gigabájt
talentum


----------



## Tinoru (2010 Június 2)

matematika


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 2)

algebra


----------



## Evakeri (2010 Június 2)

ábra


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Június 4)

grafika


----------



## litomi (2010 Június 6)

látvány


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 6)

festmény


----------



## mazskingdom (2010 Június 7)

nyeremeny


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 7)

lottó


----------



## KicsiVica (2010 Június 7)

valószínűségszámítás


----------



## takaba (2010 Június 7)

véletlen


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 8)

tévedés


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 8)

szerelem


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 10)

mámor


----------



## csavokave (2010 Június 10)

alkohol


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 10)

macskajaj


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 10)

másnaposság


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 10)

fejfájás


----------



## Eniko05 (2010 Június 10)

aspirin


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 10)

patika


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 10)

tisztaság


----------



## may2 (2010 Június 14)

seprű


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 16)

boszorkány


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 16)

feleség


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 16)

mosogatás


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 16)

csörömpölés


----------



## Đ'a (2010 Június 19)

hangzavar


----------



## aszala (2010 Június 19)

bocs, ez nem a szóláncos? (az előző válasz utolsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot)

hangzava*r* -> *r*ikácso*l*


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

Vajon földanya hagyja e, hogy mint randa gyermekei felfaljuk ?


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 22)

hangzava*r* -> *r*ikácso*l

*lóri


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

ingatag


----------



## Cyr (2010 Június 23)

Mocsár


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 23)

0.618 írta:


> ingatag




gerend*a*


----------



## el_sid (2010 Június 23)

alap


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 23)

padka


----------



## el_sid (2010 Június 23)

asztallap


----------



## AlexRogan (2010 Június 23)

sima


----------



## JohnnyHooker (2010 Június 24)

borostás


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Június 24)

el_sid írta:


> asztallap


 

paraf*a*


----------



## hazisarkany70 (2010 Június 25)

bor


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 25)

blue eyers írta:


> paraf*a*




asztalla*p*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Június 25)

terítő


----------



## Yumi (2010 Június 28)

takaró


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

Gabetto írta:


> asztalla*p*



parafa

*"az előző válasz utólsó betűjével kell folytatni a játékot *"

*Vagyis a játék: asszociációs szólánc.*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 28)

ajtó


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Június 28)

ól


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 28)

lópatkó


----------



## aendi (2010 Július 7)

óbor


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 12)

aendi írta:


> óbor



rozé


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 12)

élvezet


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 12)

tökéletes


----------



## Etus65 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Gabetto írta:


> tökéletes


sérülésmentes


----------



## anybaba (2010 Szeptember 8)

sima


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 8)

ápolt


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

bbry írta:


> ápolt



tipptop


----------



## gripi (2010 Október 25)

pirospozsgás


----------



## 3agergely (2010 Október 29)

mosolygós


----------



## pestaster (2010 Október 29)

csillagos ég


----------



## ApokrifLucian (2010 Október 30)

Göncöl szekér


----------



## martad (2010 Október 30)

melegség


----------



## americaa10 (2010 Október 30)

ágy


----------



## cicamica58 (2010 Október 30)

*szalonnasütés*


----------



## ApokrifLucian (2010 Október 30)

tűz


----------



## solya7805 (2010 November 1)

melegség


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

paplan


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

álom


----------



## Svalen (2010 November 2)

alvás


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

éjszaka


----------



## Watcher (2010 November 2)

holdfény


----------



## meeki (2010 November 2)

telihold


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

farkasüvöltés


----------



## meeki (2010 November 6)

lárma


----------



## ysani (2010 November 6)

gyerekzsivaj


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

vidámság


----------



## laurka75 (2010 November 8)

nyáriszünet


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

vitorlázás


----------



## DraqonYYY (2010 November 8)

szél


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

vihar


----------



## Kiwiki (2010 November 9)

villámlás


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

égszakadás - földindulás


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 10)

katasztrófa


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

timföld-gátszakadás


----------



## millesei (2010 November 10)

higany


----------



## tham (2010 November 10)

egyedüllét


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

plakátmagány


----------



## Picurka1972 (2010 November 13)

plakátragasztó


*************************

A témát lezárom.
ITT játszható tovább:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8988

zsuzsanna03
kormányos.


----------

